# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  من انا ؟؟ .. هنا كل الحلقات السابقة

## بنت مصر

*




صباح الخير على اعضاء المنتدى الغاليين

النهاردة حاعرض عليكم مسابقة لذيذة جدا جدا
بس ياريت تركزوا معايا فيها كويس لانكم انتوا اللي 
ممكن تنجحوها وانتوا اللي برضه ممكن تسقطوها


المسابقة عبارة عن اشتراك جديد باسم (من أنا؟)...
العضو (من انا؟) انا اللي سجلت له في المنتدى بهذا الاسم .. 
كل يومين حيتم اختيار عضو من اعضاء المنتدى وحاعطيه 
الباسوورد بتاع العضو (من أنا؟) وهو حيدخل يسجل باسمه 
والاعضاء يدخلوا يسألوه اسئلة عنه وعن شخصيته وهو مطلوب
منه الاجابة على اسئلتهم لحد ما يتعرفوا على شخصيته ..
يعني باختصار اليوزر نيم بتاع (من أنا؟) حيلف على كل 
عضو حيقع عليه اختيارنا ليكون هو محور المسابقة ..

يعني كل مرة ارجع اختار عضو جديد وادي باسوورد العضو (من انا ؟)
ويسألوه الاعضاء وهكذا..... يارب تكون المسابقة كده وضحت للجميع


حانتظر اسمع رأيكم فيها وان شاء الله تنجح بمساعدتكم لنا


بسنت*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

مسابقة كويسة  ::  

يا ترى هنبدا بمين؟؟؟ ::   ::  

 ببنت مصر ::  

المهم الفكرة رائعة ::  


اخوكم المحب :الازهري

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا يا أزهري  على سرعة الرد
وحنبدأ بمين دي بقا حتكون سر
انت وباقي الاعضاء حتكشفوه
لما تسألوا العضو عن شخصيته

بسنت

----------


## محمد البنيان

_

بنت مصر 
إطلاله المنتدى الغالية
لقد سعدت بمشاهدة الموضوع منذ الصباح 
وكان صباح جميلا بكل المقايس 

الفكره جميلة جدا   
وممتاز هذا الجهد المبذول 

بارك الله فيك دوما 
أمين 

من محــــــــــــــــــــــ   ــــــــــــــــــــــب  لك

_

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اقتباس
"وحنبدأ بمين دي بقا حتكون سر"

طبعا ما انا عارف

هاهاهاها

اومال تبقي مسابقة ازاي

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا ليك اخي الغالي محمد البنيان على الرد ودايما انت سباق 
بالتعاون والمشاركة في خلق روح الاخوة في المنتدى دائما ..


هههههههه يا ازهري ردي عليك طلع ذكي  جدا
ربنا يستر بقا عليكوا مني من المسابقة
اذا كانت من بدايتها ذكاء بالشكل دا  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

هتفضحينا كده يا بنت مصر
ما تخللي الطابق مستووووووووووور   :Frown:  
يالللا .. أنا هاشترك معاكم إن شاء الله
بس بلاش تبدئي بيا .. خليني أتفرج الأول شوية   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

الصعيدي

----------


## محمد فاروق

الاخت بنت مصر

لعبة لذيذة ... 

بس ياترى العضو جاهز للاسئلة ولا لسه؟؟؟

محمد فاروق

----------


## أنفـــــال

*فكرة حلوة يا بسنت...
لذيذة و جميلة..
ياللا بقى هو فين العضو دة؟؟*

----------


## بنت مصر

هههههههه يا صعيدي طيب شد حيلك بقا
وورينا الصعايدة حيعملوا ايه بعد ما فضحوكوا الاسكندرانية
واجمل تحية ليك ولكل من سيشارك في المسابقة


يا محمد ان شاء الله نبدأ المسابقة غدا صباحا وتابع معايا
عشان انت مشرف القاعة وشكلك كده حتتعك فيها  وانا اخلع ::

----------


## بنت مصر

بكرة الصبح يا انفال يا حبيبتي
حتلاقي الموضوع نزل في قاعة فك التكشيرة
شدي حيلك بقا عشان تجيبي لنا الذهبية  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

من اولها تحيز نسائي ::  

ليه انفال هي اللى تجيب الذهبية ::   ::  

الموضوع والفائز و((الشخصية)) كل ده نسائي ::  

انا معترض ::   ::  


بس مش مشكلة  ::  

خليها عليا انا  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

ههههههههه يا ازهري انت داخل بقا عشان تعمل فتنة طائفية
طب ايه رأيك لو عرفت (من أنا) برضه حخسرك  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

واضح ان هاخسر من غير ما تقولي عشان مش تبع الحزب النسائي   ::   ::  

على فكرة انا ممكن اعنل اضراب عن المسابقة وانا وكل رجال الموقع  ::   ::  


وخلي القسم النسائي ينفعك ::  


ههههههههههه

----------


## أنفـــــال

ايوة احنا ممكن جداً يا بسبوسة نخلي كل الاعضاء يتفقوا عليه و كل مايعرف حاجة و تطلع صح نقوله غلط.. :: 
انت اللي عملت في نفسك كدة يا ازهري..!! ::

----------


## daria

وانا معاكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ::  

وممكن ابقى الاولى كمان ::  
طول عمري متطوعة ::  

ههههههههههههههههه

المتطوعة على الداوم
داريااااااااااااااا

----------


## الأزهري المصري

حتى انت يا انفال :Frown:   :Frown:  

ماكنتش اتوقع كده خالص ::   ::  

عموما انا كده او كده صعب جدا اعرف احل المسابقة غير لشخص واحد اسمه(((الازهري المصري))) ::   ::  

انا اصلا مشترك من 3 ايام واغلب الاعضاء في ((((((القسم الرجالي )))))) اصبحوا تبعي ::  

هنشوف مين هينتصر في النهاية ::   ::

----------


## بنت مصر

انت اللي جبته لنفسك يا ازهري
كان لازم تمشي جنب الحيطة بدل
ما تفاجأ بالهجوم من كل جانب
عموما انت ان شاء الله في
خلال يوم واحد حتلاقي نفسك
بقيت واحد مننا وعارفنا كلنا
هو دا جمال ورونق ابناء مصر
كلنا اسرة واحدة بنحب بعض ونبخاف على بعض
تابعنا بس شوية صغيرة حتلاقي نفسك عارف كل
الاعضاء كانك معانا من زمااااااااااااااان
عمار يا ابناء مصر


انفال الغالية معلش ازهري غلط ومش حيكررها تاني
فرأيي نسامحه وندي له فرصة ولو كررها تاني يبقى
مبدهاش هنهاجم حتتك بتتك بكل شراسة 


اهلا بيكي يا دارية الحبيبة حتنوري اكيد وبعدين
انت طماعة اوي يعني عاوزة تبقى الاولي في
قلوبنا وكمان في المسابقة ؟؟ ربنا يخليكي لينا   ::

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههه
مسابقه جميله اوى
بس اوعى تفكرى فيا
لانى اسرع واحد ها يتفقس فيكوا
ويا ريت ها اتفقس وبس
ههههه
دا انا هانطرد  كمان
وكده تبقى باظت المسابقه
ههههههه
انا بهزر انا معاكوا يا باشا
وربنا معانا كلنا
اخووووكم
انـــــــــــــو

----------


## aynad

_جميلة اووووووووووي المسابقة يا بوسي
وعايزة شوية ذكاء
بس بيتهيألي انه حيبقي مجهود عليكي 
يلا ربنا معاكي ومعانا_

----------


## لحظة صدق

هههههههههههههههه
عاوزه اشترك
بس ليه طلب
  بس انا صحبتك ممكن تغششينى  والنبى يا بسنت
لحسن طالعه بعد الماجستير  بغباء مستفحل

----------


## الأزهري المصري

شفت يا بسنت 
انا ساكت اهوه
ولكن لحظة صدق بتهاجم الصعيدي ::  

ايه رايك؟؟؟ ::   ::

----------


## Sheriff

*مساء الخيرات علي الناس الحلوين**إيه اللعبه الجميلة دي يا بسنت* *انا معاكوووووووووووووووو* *و لو اني مش فاهم أوي بس مش مشكلة**أنا عارف ان ربنا هيسهلها ههههههههههههههههههههه**و متخفش يا ازهري يا خويا انا جمبك اهوه* *ربنا هيكرمنا إن شاء الله و هنخلص علي الناس دي كلها**متقلقشي خليك ورايا  *

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ايوه كده يا شريف

100/100

انا هاعينك قائد لحركة تحرير الرجل

اي خدمه

----------


## ميادة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى يابسبس
هتفرج..وطبعا مش هعرف احل حاجة

فى الانتظار
ميادة

----------


## سموره

و انا كمان معاااااااااااااااكو ::

----------


## mido_vib

ايه اللعبة الجميلة دى يا بسنت


انا معاكم بس مع الحزب الرجالى  ::  


 معاك يا ازهرى بس يا ريت تحطنى فى منصب كويس


 ::   مــــــيـــدو  ::

----------


## Tiger Woman

حلوى اوى يا بسنت انا معاكو 
بس عايزة اسال على حاجة المفروض ان اللى هيتسأل يضلل الأعضاء يعنى ممكن يقول اجابة تحمل معانى كثيرة و لا لازم يرد بصراحة و خلى الوقت بتاع الصبح مفتوح شوية طولى يعنى علشان نقدر نشترك 
 على رأى القرموطى معلش احنا بنتكلم  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> ولكن لحظة صدق بتهاجم الصعيدي  
>  ايه رايك؟؟؟


إبه يا عمنا .. أجئت تطلب ناراً .. أم جئت .... صباح الفل
آآآخ من الأزهريين وعمايلهم ..   ::   ::  

الصعيدي

----------


## alaahedya

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن الجنوب

واد عمنا  .. صعيـــــدى ....
أنا واحمد نصر صعايدة المنتدى معاك ، 
خش بقلب جامد ومتخافش ...
بس المشكلة أنك لو دخلت المسابقة (من أنا؟) مش هنعرفك  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

ha where is the man ??
 ::

----------


## الصعيدي

إحنا ما عنخافش واصل
مرحب بيك وبولد العم أحمد ناصر
ولا يهمكم .. لو دخلت المسابجة هتعرفوني
وهديكم أمارة 
أول ما هشوفكم
هاطخكم  ::   :: 

الصعيدي

----------


## محمد فاروق

كويس اوى يا صعيدى .....

طخهم وخد معاهم تلاتة اربعة عشان المنتدى بقى زحمة..هههه

حلو اوى عمالين نتكلم مع بعضنا ومفيش اسئلة!!!!

انت فين يابنت مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

محمد فاروق

----------


## elkery2003

صباح الخير على الكل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> إحنا ما عنخافش واصل
> مرحب بيك وبولد العم أحمد ناصر
> ولا يهمكم .. لو دخلت المسابجة هتعرفوني
> وهديكم أمارة 
> أول ما هشوفكم
> هاطخكم  
> 
> الصعيدي


يابوى ياصعيدى
فكرة زينة جوى حكاية الطخ بالنار دى
إحنا دايما كنا نلعبها وإحنا صغار
 ::   ::  
يا إبن الجنوب ياواد عمى
أنا معاك يا نديدى
إزعق عليا تلاجينى شجيك 
 ::   ::  
إيه الحكاية يا بسنت تلات صفحات والمسابقة لسه ما بدأتش؟؟
يالا بقى شوقتينا للمسابقة

----------


## batabeet

ايدنا على ايدك ........... لعبة لذيذة اوى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

عدنا اليكم باخر الفرمانات

تم تعيين ميدو كمساعد اول للقائد

والبقية تاتي


قائد الحبهة الرجالية :الازهري

----------


## مـن أنا؟

الاخوة والاخوات الكرام

قامت ادارة المنتدى بخلع ثوبي الاصلي

واستبداله بثوب جديد خاص بالعضو المجهول من انا؟

ولكي اعود الي جلبابي الفضفاض سريعا سأتعاون

معكم باقصى جهد لاعود الي ملابسي الاصلية

فلا تتأخروا علي بالاسئلة وفي انتظاركم

حتى تتعرفوا علي شخصيتي الاصلية

وطبعا سوف اضللكم بقدر استطاعتى لكن بدون كذب

----------


## alaahedya

طب المهم تلبس اى حاجة دلوقتى عشان نعرف نبص عليك
يعنى على الأقل قميص ولا بنطلون 
يكسوفىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هل مشاركاتك أكثر من الألف أم أقل؟؟

----------


## أنفـــــال

*هل انت نشيط في القاعات الأدبية؟؟*

----------


## العوريفي

فى اى قاعه تتواجد اكتر

----------


## بنت مصر

شد حيلك يا اسمك ايه؟؟ اقصد يا من انا

----------


## daria

*ينفع اسال ذكر ولا انثي ولا مش ينفع؟
لو مش ينفع ممكن اسال معظم موضوعاتك المكتوبة في اي قاعة؟*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*ياترى انت من هيئة الاشراف الموقرة
ولا من الاعضاء الكرام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## الصعيدي

شوف بأه .. هاعرفك يعني هاعرفك   :Confused:  
س - تاريخ تسجيلك في المنتدى شهر كام سنة كام ؟؟
لو السؤال ده ما ينفعش .. يبقى السؤال عملت كام مشاركة في شهر أغسطس 2004

مارشيللو ..   ::   ::  

الصعيدي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا عم من أنا
إنت فين ؟؟
إنت الرجل الخفى ؟؟
ماتجاوب بقى على أسئلتنا
إنتوا عارفين .....
أنا حاسس إنه إبن البلد
أصلى كتب له فى كام موضوع كده ردود وهو مطنشنى
يبقى أكيد هو
 :: 
 :: 
 ::

----------


## لحظة صدق

انا حاجيب من الاخر ومش حاسالك انت ابن البلد 

صح

وبعدين شيل ايدك دى البتشاور بيها صبعك حيدخل فى عينى
اى ياعينى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

انا عايز اعرف اول حرف من اسمك 


ينفع؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sheriff

*مساء الخير علي أصحابي الحلوين*** *يا من انا ؟....... أنا عايز أعرف الأول أنت ولد بشنبات**ولا بنوته عسولة *

----------


## mido_vib

السلام عليكم 

ازيك يا كابتن ( مين انت ؟؟)


كنت عايز اسأل سيادتك سؤال 


ايه هى القاعة اللى بتكون موجود فيها اكتر؟؟؟ ::  


 ::  

 ::   مـــــــــــــيــــــــدو  ::

----------


## ندوش

هل تدخل للمنتدى كتير

----------


## محمد فاروق

من مصر ولا من الخارج

بس اوعى تكون اسكندرانى

لحسن كده هانقلب المنتدى ونخليه منتدى ابناء الاسكندرية مش ابناء مصر

محمد فاروق

----------


## سمسمة

*احسن حاجة انها لسة مااتحلتش

انا هاقول ابن البلد برضو*

----------


## aynad

*طيب انا عايزة اعرف يا من انا ؟ 
انت ولد ولا بنت علشان تسهل علينا شوية ؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

مبدئيا هاكتب بصيغة المذكر عشان محدش يتذاكى لحد مانشوف هاقولكم انا راجل ولا ؟؟؟ راجل طبعا وسيد الرجالة.


الاخ احمد ناصر
مشاركاتى اقل من الالف واضح جدا 
2 مشاركة

الاخت انفال
والله نشيط فى القاعات الادبية 
بس دى وجهات نظر

بنت مصر
فين سؤالك ولا عايزاهم يقولوا انك عارفانى ولا احنا متفقين لاسمح الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

الاخت داريا
موضوع ذكر ولا انثى ده مش عارف اجاوب ولا ايه بس هانشوف مع الوقت اذا كنا نجاوب عليه ولا ايه؟؟  ::  
اما عن اكثر قاعة متواجد فيها فانا اعتقد انى متواجد فى اغلب القاعات فيما عدا المرأة والطفل والكمبيوتر والتصاميم وده عن عدم وجود وقت مش لسبب اخر  :Frown:  

العزيزة ماما زوزو
لو قلت انى من قاعة الاشراف هاتكون العينة اللى امام الاعضاء قليلة جدا للاختيار ولو قلت مش منهم هايتشال ناس كتير من بتوع الاشراف بس احب اقولك انى زى المشرف بين الاعضاء  لو كنت عضو............ وبين المشرفين زى الاعضاء لو كنت مشرف  :Confused:  


الاخ الصعيدى
انا هاقلك اسمى اسهل ولا اقولك هاطخ كل الاعضاء والمشرفين بالبندجية ومش هايتبقى غيرى 
بس ياترى هاتعرفنى؟؟؟؟  ::   ::  

الاخت لحظة صدق 
انا مش بعتلك رسالة خاصة وقلتلك ماتقوليش انى ابن البلد   ::  
وبالامارة مديكى 10 جنيه جوه الرسالة!!!!  ::  
وبعدين انا صباعى "مدوحس" وبقيت ببرق بعينى بس ....ههههه  ::  

الاخ الازهرى
عايز تعرف اول حرف من اسمى الحقيقى ولا بتاع المنتدى؟؟  ::

----------


## سمسمة

هههههههههه يعنى ابن البلد؟؟

اتكلم

قول

رد عليا ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

الاخ شريف 
تم تحويلك على سؤال الاخت داريا .. 
وماتغشش الاسئلة المفروض انك تغش الاجابات مش الاسئلة   ::   ::  

الاخ ميدو
القاعة اللى بكون موجود فيها اكثر هيه اكتر قاعة بتجذب انتباهى يعنى زى المناقشات والعامة ودول اكتر قاعتين باخشهم.  ::  

ندوش
انا طول النهار فى المنتدى يادوبك بسيبه لما بنام  ::   ... يمكن تلاقينى دلوقت موجود وانتى بتقري الكلام  ::  

الاخ محمد فاروق 
اطمئن انا من مصر وبالعند فيك   ::   اسكندرانى كمان ها عرفتنى

سمسمة 
مش عارف انتو مصرين ليه انى ابن البلد رغم انى مش ابن البلد  :Frown:  
بس تصدقى ممكن اكون ابن البلد ومش واخد بالى  ::  

حته من عندى بقى عشان الناس تعرفنى بسرعة 
انا فى المنتدى نص نص يعنى ولا جديد ولاقديم  :Confused:   ... ها  سهلت عليكو

----------


## لحظة صدق

الصعيدى 


> شوف بأه .. هاعرفك يعني هاعرفك  
> س - تاريخ تسجيلك في المنتدى شهر كام سنة كام ؟؟
> لو السؤال ده ما ينفعش .. يبقى السؤال عملت كام مشاركة في شهر أغسطس 2004



 شيفين سؤال   الصعيدى  سؤال زكى  الراجل عاوز يجيب من الاخر

علشان  محدش يجيب سيره الصعايده سامع يا ازهرى
اه علشان انا عرفاك عاوز توقع الناس فى بعض

سؤالى
 السؤال ياسيدى اسمك يدل على اسم ولا كنيه

----------


## سمسمة

*محمد فاروق

انت محمد فاروق

صح؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

لحظة صدق

اسمى يدل على اسم

واهنيكى على السؤال الذكى جدا

طبعا ماجستير بقى 
قولتيلى كان ماجستير فى ايه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## aynad

*طيب حسألك سؤال تاني
ايه التوقيع بتاعك في مواضيعك ؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

الله يسامحك ياسمسمة

ده لسه كنت هاقولكم انا على الكسار وكده ... معلش المرة الجاية

انا محمد فاروق ... الممثل الفاشل

ودى كانت نهاية فرقة ....؟؟؟؟؟

الاخت  ايناد توقيعى فاضى مافيهوش حاجة ... عشان اكون جاوبت على كل الاسئلة

بس ياسمسمة عرفتى انا مين ازاى؟؟؟

محمد فاروق

----------


## بنت مصر

مبروك يا بروف الف مبروك  :: 
ما شاء الله عليكي نبيهة وجدعة 

بس صحيح عرفتيها ازاي دا انا اللي مربطة معاه كنت ناسية انه محمد فاروق  :: 



الف مليون مبروك
 :: 
 :: 
 ::

----------


## م. بسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد فاروق
					
				
من مصر ولا من الخارج

بس اوعى تكون اسكندرانى

لحسن كده هانقلب المنتدى ونخليه منتدى ابناء الاسكندرية مش ابناء مصر

محمد فاروق






			
				الاخ محمد فاروق 
اطمئن انا من مصر وبالعند فيك  اسكندرانى كمان ها عرفتنى
			
		

يااااااااااااا سلام    

ألف مبرووووووووووك يا سمسمه وما يجيبها الا سماسمها  
تحياتي لكم جميعا*

----------


## سمسمة

*



			
				سمسمة 
مش عارف انتو مصرين ليه انى ابن البلد رغم انى مش ابن البلد  
بس تصدقى ممكن اكون ابن البلد ومش واخد بالى  

حته من عندى بقى عشان الناس تعرفنى بسرعة 
انا فى المنتدى نص نص يعنى ولا جديد ولاقديم
			
		

من طريقة كلامك فى الحتة دى

بسنت الله يبارك فيكِ شكرا ...قيمينى بقى عايزة البتوع الخضر يزيدوا 

وشكرا لك يابسمة والله يبارك فيكم 

عقبالكم*

----------


## ايمى ميشو

الموضوع لذيذ جدااااااااااااااااا ::  
بس يا خسارة جيت متاخرة
والنبى شوفولى حلقة تانية
بس بردو تكون الاجابة محمد فاروق ::  

ايمى

----------


## لحظة صدق

*انتى فعلا ذكيه 
تعرفى انا لو هوه قالى نا محمد فاروق برضه كنت مش حاعرف 
على راى الطيب الجواد الظاهر  انه  عدانى بغبائه 
 مبروك سا سمسمه*

----------


## mido_vib

مــــــــــــــــبـــــــــروك لبروفسور سمسمة  ::   ::  



خدى دول منى  ::   ::   الحقيني مش قادر اشيلهم 


 ::   ::   وبرافو عليكى


 ::   ::   مـــــــــــــيــــــدو  ::

----------


## عاشق مصطفى قمر

بص بقى شوف جاى منين          ما تقولى بقى انت مين

انت مين فى دول   ولا كل دول   انتى الهوى ولا الخداع

اللى اشترى ولا اللى باع    انت اللقاء ولا الوداع

انت الامان ولا الضياع  انتا مين فى دول ولا كل دول

سوالك هو  متى كانت اول مشاركه ليك   او   تم تسجيلك فى اى يوم

وشكرا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*  

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 اخوانى الأعضاء


 قبل ماأبدأ أى موضوع   ممنوع دخول سمسمة   

  سامعين سمسمة متدخلش

لحسن أبعت لها جوز صعايده يكسروا  قاعة التهانى  


 صعيدى خليك على شمال المنتدى   


ا  أبن الجنوب خليك على اليمين  لو دخلت سمسمة أخطفوها  

كده خلصنا منها

ولو دخلت  حاحط السيخ الحامى فى صرصور ودنها

أنا بقى  مش طيب زى محمد فاروق سامعين 

 الجو حر مش حاخلع ولا البس 

يلا يا شاطرين لو عاوزين تعرفونى 

فتحوا مخكم  ممكن أقول للعاوز يعرف أنا  مين......؟؟؟؟؟  

يبعتلى رساله   على الخاص ويلف  فيها عشرة جنيه



*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ياعم المسابقه خلصت روح نام
اصحى الصبح الحلقة الثانية

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

بصراحة انا اول مرة اشوف اللعبة الجميلة دي ؟
و بالفعل هي لعبة شيقة يا بسنت
و سؤالي للأخ من أنا ؟
هل أنت مشرف أم مشرفة ؟
فإن لم تكن كذاك .. فهل أنت عضو نشيط أم خامل ؟
تحياتي و لكم كل الود
د. جمال

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ممكن اعرف مكان افامتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أنفـــــال

محمد فاروق..
لا اله الا الله!!
الرجل الخفي؟؟
أنفــــــال

----------


## أنفـــــال

*عرفتك..
انت زهرة العلاااااااااا
صح؟؟*

----------


## بنت مصر

طبعا يا من انا عاوز تحط الصعايدة عشان تطمئن ان المسابقة  حتتحل بسرعة  ::  


انت رجل والا امرأة يا من انا يا خويا؟؟ آل يعني انا مش عارفة   ::

----------


## mido_vib

كنت عايز اسألك سؤال من الاخر بس فى سرك 


(انت مين )؟  ::  


وقولى من غير ما حد يسمع  ::   ::  


طب بلاش ده 


انت بتكتب فين اكتر؟؟؟؟



 ::  

 ::  مــــــــــــيـــــــــدو  ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

*طيب بلاش دي.
اسألك سؤال..
فين القاعة اللي انت مابتدخلهاش اصلاً؟؟*

----------


## م. بسمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله جيت بدري المره دي بس أنا مش شايفه من أنا؟   

ولا هي اللعبه هاتبقه من أنا ؟ وأين أنا؟    

ثم ان لازم يكون في مقدمه عن المجهول من أنا في البدايه علشان نقدر نخمن  

سؤالي هو 
 هل الأسم اللي بتظهر بيه في المنتدى هو أسمك الحقيقي ولا كنيه؟؟
بس يلا رد على الأسئله بسرعه علشان نلحق   

بسنت  
أجمل حاجه انك عارفه وبتسألي   مشاركه وجدانية بردوا

أختكم في الله
بسمة*

----------


## aynad

*يا جماعة انا كنت عارفة من الاول خالص من قبل ما محمد فاروق يرد علينا خالص 
وهو محمد فاروق بس مردتش اقول علشان الحسد بس هههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد يا سمسمة عرفتي ازاي*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بصراحة انا اول مرة اشوف اللعبة الجميلة دي ؟
> و بالفعل هي لعبة شيقة يا بسنت
> و سؤالي للأخ من أنا ؟
> هل أنت مشرف أم مشرفة ؟
> فإن لم تكن كذاك .. فهل أنت عضو نشيط أم خامل ؟
> تحياتي و لكم كل الود
> د. جمال


*
 ياقهلا يا قهلا  ياقهلا بالدكتور جمال  

شرفت ونورة  أنا ياسيدى لو قلت أ نا مشرف قلت انى من قاعة الاشراف هاتكون العينة اللى امام الاعضاء قليلة جدا للاختيار ولو قلت مش منهم هايتشال ناس كتير من بتوع الاشراف بس احب اقولك انى زى المشرف بين الاعضاء لو كنت عضو............ وبين المشرفين زى الاعضاء لو كنت مشرف 


 هل أنا  نشيط ..؟   

 اعتقد نص نص علشان الجو حر والحر بيجيب الكسل*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ممكن اعرف مكان افامتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*
أنا من الـــــــــــــبــــــــــــلادى أنا من البـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلادى 
بلد ابويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا    جـــــــــــــــــــدى 


 أنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا المصرى   


طبـــــــــــــــــــعا  عايش فى مصر *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طبعا يا من انا عاوز تحط الصعايدة عشان تطمئن ان المسابقة حتتحل بسرعة  
> 
> 
> انت رجل والا امرأة يا من انا يا خويا؟؟ آل يعني انا مش عارفة



 يابسنت أنت كشفتى السر ليه   ::  

طيب مش احنا أتفقنا ان  الكل بصيغة المذكر
بس لو كان عندك عريس يبقى بنت عندك عروسه يبقى راجل   ::

----------


## atefhelal

*الظاهر أنا دخلت متأخر*

----------


## aynad

*طب يا مين انا ؟؟
ايه توقيعك في مواضيعك ؟؟

ولكني اعتقد انك برضه محمد فاروق*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *عرفتك..
> انت زهرة العلااااااااا
> 
> صح؟؟
> 
> طيب بلاش دي.
> اسألك سؤال..
> فين القاعة اللي انت مابتدخلهاش اصلاً؟؟
> 
> ...


*[font=Arial]
 فلفه  المفلفله  انت اكيد شميتى رائحتى  
يازهرة فى خيالى  جنت عليها اليالى   

 القاعه المبدخلهاش    المراه والمطبخ ..حول العالم ودخلت الرياضه اعتقد والكمبيوتر[/font]*

----------


## سمسمة

*بنت مصر؟؟؟*

----------


## أسد

[b] هل تم الزواج لك أم لم يتم بعد ؟ 

سؤال غريب ولكن سيتم عليه الاستنتاج . هذا شىء الشىء الأخر ما هى أكثر القاعات نشاطا 

سلامى لكل من شارك فى الموضوع

----------


## سمسمة

ايه دة ايه وبعدين

انا هادخل يعنى هادخل يعنى هادخل



وبعدين مش بسنت عشان طريقة كتابة بسنت مش كدة

انتى انفال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

و الله يا مين انا انت تحير

طيب ليه مش بترد على الأسئلة

بشكل أوضح شويه

طيب هل مجالك أدبي أم سياسي أم ديني ؟

و بعدين خليك عضو جدع كده و جاوب صح على الأسئلة

تنحياتي لك حيثما و أينما كنت

أو من كنت

د. جمال

----------


## atefhelal

*بعتلى رسالة النهاردة بيقول "علشان تعرفنى أنا شفيق ياراجل" بس مصدقتوش
شكله كده ابن البلد - بس هوه كتب عربى إزاى ؟!*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

يا عم انا مش بسالك عن مصر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انت قاهري ولا سكندرتني ولا ايه بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد فاروق

انت اسمك... اسم عادى ولا كناية او علام يدل؟؟؟

ولو سمحت رد وماتطنشش .. انا كنت "مين انا" قبلك ... يعنى اصحاب عنبر وحد!!!!!

محمد فاروق

----------


## مـن أنا؟

[*size=3]1- مين دخل سمسمة  ميــــــــــــــــن قال لسمسمة  تدخل حاغير كل الأمن حافجر المنتدى البنت  بتفهم وغنيه كل يوم  تلبس فستان أنا عارفها
انا مش انفال وكنت اتشرف والله  ولا بسنت طبعا وليه  مكنش ولد 


2- يا أستاذ جمال أنا بتواجد فى القاعه  السياسيه والقاعة  الأدبيه  وفك التكشيره والتهانى والمناقشات 

3- يا أستاذ هلال أنت مش مصدق أنا  شفيق ليه  طيب قول جزرررررررررررر حتلقينى  قدامك  
 وبعدين انت بتقول  أبن البلد  هوه أبن البلد حد بيقهم منه حاجة

4- يا الازهرى  أنا أقامتى  الأن فى القاهره ومتتعصبش عليه سامع لحسن اكسر القاعه 

5- يا فاروق اغسل وشك وصحصحلى  انا أسمى يدل على طبعى وصفتى كانت كنيه وأصبح أسمى  والان كنيه بأسم فهمت حاجة  


6_ aynad  
ام دودي حبيبي  انا توقيعى بيدل عليه يعنى اقولك ايه فيها كلام برغم البعد بيقربنا ورغم القرب بيبعدنا  
7- يا أسد  برضه ده سؤال لو قلتلك انا متزوج ولا لا
كده انت حتضيع على فرص الزواج والبنات  عسل بس ياسيدى علشان مضيعش الفرص لالالالالالالالالالالالا ط


والله ياجماعه متشرف بوجودك  فى الموضوع 
العاوز يعرفنى  يقول جزرررررررررررررررر[/size]*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

جزررررررررررررررررررررررر





برده ما عرفتكش!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## سمسمة

محمد شحاتة؟؟

----------


## سمسمة

طيب انت اسمك فى قايمة المتواجدون الان بتاعة النهاردة؟؟ :;):

----------


## بنت مصر

طيب من اكتر شخص بتحب تتابع الرد على مواضيعه
وهل لك علاقات باعضاء خارج النت؟؟

----------


## سمسمة

*بسنت هتبدأى المسابقة امتى انا مستعجلة اوى*

----------


## سموره

ها هنبدي امتي تانيبس تعرفي يا سمسة تطلعتي أروبه ::  وانا اللي كنت فاكلاه ان انتي من انا ::  وداخله تعملي تمويه

----------


## جنان الفردوس

هو ايه اللي بيحصل هنا
الظاهر غيبتي عن المنتدى خلتني زي الاطرش في الزفة
حد يفهمني
؟؟؟

----------


## جنان الفردوس

بس خلاص خلاص فهمت
محدش يشرح ::

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أحمد ناصر..؟؟

----------


## بنت مصر

طيب يلا روحي على الحلقة التانية يا جنان يا قمر وحاولي تعرفي الاجابة

----------


## سموره

مش عارفه ليه حاسه انك زهره العلا



صح ::

----------


## سموره

لا لا انت ابن البلد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*بسبوسه 

بسنت 1- اكتر ناس بحب ارد عليهم مش حد معين لكن هناك مواضيع بتشدنى بدخل
بحب شعر د جمال وشعر مهندس  على درويش

ومقالات  د عمرو اسماعيل واعشق  ردود م عاطف هلال لما فيه من موضوعيه وثراء كبير بالمعلومات
 واحب فدائية  جمال النجار
 اما  دأحمد فندس أنا لازم أتبع جديده حتى لو مدخلتش بالتعليق برعم انى  مقدرش  معلقش عليه 
وكمان بساطة داريا كتير  وكمان عبق  الياسمين ورشا عبد الرازق    

 2-نعم لى علاقه ببعض  الأعضاء منهم من أعرفه بطريقة شخصيه   

3_بتتشطرى وعاوزه تعرفى أن كنت موجود اليوم ولا لا موجود ياسمسمة وانت بالتحديد متسأليش كتير بخاف منك 

 5_ سموره ياربى أنتم مصرين أنا بنت ليه   

6_طيب يا جنان حتجننينى  أنا مش أحمد ناصر مش أحمد ناصر مش أحمد ناصر أنتحر أولع فى نفسى   افيرس الجهاز علشان تصدقواأنى مش احمد ناصر

7-ياجماعه أحمد أبن البلد فين صح ميكنش باع المنتدى علشان يشترى جهاز كمبيوتر *

----------


## شمـوخ

*ممممممممممممممممممممم * 

*ممكن يكون الطيب الجوادي*

----------


## سموره

انا مصممه انك احمد صلاح ابو يوسف ابن البلد

----------


## لحظة صدق

هل مهنتك تدخل فى اهتماماتك  فى قاعات المنتدى

هل توقيعك  يحمل مهنتك
هل انت بتكتب الشعر اكتر ولا المقاله ولا الخواطر

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

انا أسمى يدل على طبعى وصفتى كانت كنيه وأصبح أسمى والان كنيه بأسم فهمت حاجة  

لقد حضرت متأخرا للأسف في هذا الموضوع الجميل اللي بيبعدنا قليلا عن السياسة ووجع دماغها .. ولكن كل ما كتبته يا عزيزي من أنا وخاصه هذه الجملة يحصر من انت في ثلاثة احتمالات اتنين منهم من الجنس الخشن وواحد من الجنس الناعم
ولكي تكون صادقا او طيبا او فدائيا ياريت تجاوب هل توقيعك ناعم ولا خشن ولا بلاش السؤال ده لحسن نعرف من انت بسرعة .فهل ممكن تجاوب علي السؤال التالي ما هي اكثر القاعات التي تدخلها او تدخليها ؟

----------


## جنان الفردوس

ما انا لو عرفت بنت ولا ولد هعرف على طول
من العدل اننا نعرف
اصل مش معقول كده
مافيش اي معلومات محددة

----------


## سمسمة

> انا أسمى يدل على طبعى وصفتى كانت كنيه وأصبح أسمى والان كنيه بأسم فهمت حاجة


معقولة تكونى بسمة امل؟؟؟

----------


## Tiger Woman

انا قلت احمد ناصر بدال مرضيش يرد على موضوع الجواز و هو بيتهيالى اجدد عريس و موضوع العشرة جنيه لكن اقول ايه بقى قال انه هو هو مش هو هو 

و بيقول انه هيفيروس الجهاز يبقى مين ( اقول محمد شحاته ) هاه فوزت و كسبت الجنيه الذهب ::  
*دهب دهب الله اكبر *

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

انا أسمى يدل على طبعى وصفتى كانت كنيه وأصبح أسمى والان كنيه بأسم فهمت حاجة 

اتهيألي فهمت .. أنت الصعيدي .. صح

----------


## الصعيدي

لا والله .. أنا محتار زيي زيكم .. بس ما عنديش وقت كتير للنت يوم الجمعة .. شدوا حيلكم

----------


## بسمة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اتذاكى انا واقول انه من أنا مش هوا انا يا سمسمة
علشان الجملة دى
2- يا أستاذ جمال أنا بتواجد فى القاعه السياسيه والقاعة الأدبيه وفك التكشيره والتهانى والمناقشات 

اصله ما ذكرش لقاءات فى حب الله  ::  
دة غير انى ماليش فى السياسة  ::  
استنوا بقى افكر واجى  :Confused:

----------


## بسمة أمل

بنت مصر؟؟؟؟

----------


## Tiger Woman

يا عم من انا رد علينا يا سيدى 
على الاقل عرفنا انت رجل و الرجال قليل و لا بنوتة و البنات كثير  ::   شكلك كده نايم و لا على بالك اللى احنا فيه طب  قول اى معلومة تساعدنا اقولك قول اول عشر حروف من اسمك و انا  هعرف انت مين لوحدى 
ده انا نبيهه خالص بس قول كده  ::uff::   ::uff::  ::uff::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

طيب انت شاركت في الحلقة الاولى ولا لأ؟؟؟؟

----------


## V_I_P

*انت محمد فاروق وبس!!*

----------


## بنت مصر

يا في اي بي محمد فاروق كان الحلقة الي فاتت 
مش ممكن حنحط العضو نفسه مرتين

بسنت

----------


## mido_vib

انت لحظة صدق 

مضبوط ولا لا؟؟؟ ::  


 ::  مــــــــــــــيــــــــــدو  ::

----------


## لحظة صدق

ينهار مزركش
ينهار كل الالون اناانكشفت
انت بجد يا
mido_vib 

عرفتنى ازاى
حد  غششك
 بس والله انت جدع

----------


## بنت مصر

بجد يا لحظة صدق انت في الحلقة دي كنت متألقة جدا
ومكنتش اعرف انك بتتمتعي بهذا الكم من خفة الدم
وبصراحة دوختيهم كعب داير عشان يتعرفوا عليكي


بس يا ميدو عرفتها ازاي دي كانت مكتمة على المسائل جامد جدااااااااا


مبروك يا ميدو الف الف مبرووووك وتحية ليك على ذكاءك


بسنت

----------


## لحظة صدق

هوه محمد  فاروق عرف الاول  انا سهلتلها  قلت امضائى  اقرائوا امضائى
قلت فى  برغم القرب بنجتمع
وقلت اسمى كنيه بدل على طبعى
وقلت من ادخل عندهم

----------


## لحظة صدق

هوه محمد  فاروق عرف الاول  انا سهلتلها  قلت امضائى  اقرائوا امضائى
قلت فى  برغم القرب بنجتمع
وقلت اسمى كنيه بدل على طبعى
وقلت من ادخل  عندهم فى مشاركاتهم
وكمان قلت انى غير متذوجه
بس برافوا عليك يامحمد فاروق

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

رغم انني كنت شبه متأكد انك لحظة صدق بدليل ماكتبته :وخاصه هذه الجملة يحصر من انت في ثلاثة احتمالات اتنين منهم من الجنس الخشن وواحد من الجنس الناعم
ولكي تكون صادقا او طيبا او فدائيا .. واردت باجابة الصعيدي ان ارفع الاحتمال الوحيد الآخر واطالة الحلقة التي كنتي متألقة فيها كعادتك يابنيتي لحظة صدق ..الشيء الوحيد الذي كان يشككني قدرتك علي الكتابة باللغة العامية 
تحيتي لك يا لحظة صدق علي تألقك ولبنت مصر علي فكرة هذه المسابقة

----------


## لحظة صدق

تخيل لما قلت  انهم بينحصروا فى ثلاثه انا عرفت انك عرفتنى
لما عن العميه حاولت ان اكون بقدر المستطاع بعيده عن ثوبى
شكرا د عمر

----------


## على درويش

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه   ::

----------


## على درويش

*أول ما ذكرتى التوقيع فهمت انك لحظة صدق 
وشكرا لبسنت على اختيارها  الموفق 
كنا عايزين ندوخ شويه كمان
استمتعنا بالمسابقه وبفكرتها الظريفه
شكرا يا بسنت على الفكره


لكم تحياتى 
واسف لتأخرى الخارج عن ارادتى*

----------


## سمسمة

*بجد بجد بجد يعنى دوختينى انا بالذات قعدت اقول ياربى من اللى واخد عليا بالطريقة دى 

معقولة ابن البلد مش ابن البلد..انا كنت هاموت امبارح طب بسنت 

تصدقى بجد فعلا لففتينا ...انتى ماخطرتيش على بالى خالص 

لانى ماكنتش متصورة انك شقية اوى كدة بتقولى "انا لو قلت انى متجوز كدة هتخلى البنات ماتعاكسنيش 

كل دة يطلع منك يامها تطلعى عينى يامها وتضربينى بالنار

بس بجد كنتى رائعة وقدرتى تدوخينا*

----------


## جنان الفردوس

يااااااااااه
مش ممكن..
آخر حاجة كانت تيجي في بالي أنك تكوني لحظة صدق
لا بجد ما شاء الله.. قدرتي فعلا تحيرينا كلنا
 ::

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا فعلا يا مها الاسلوب مختلف خالص
ما شاء الله عرفتى تحيرينا *

----------


## Tiger Woman

بجد بجد بقى برافوعليكى والله وشاطر يا ميدو

واحنا بقى كده انضحك علينا يا  ابناء مص رطب ابعتى حتى رسالة على الخاص وقوليلى انا لحظة صدق
قال وانا فرحانة بشبابى اوى ومصرة انه راجل اما انا طلعت (شاطرة محدش يفتكر حاجة ) ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

انا مييييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟ ؟ ؟

اما انا بقى يا حلوين مش هكون لقمه ساهله

جيت ليكو من بعيييييييييييييييد 

و بعد غياب طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

و هشوف الشاطر مين اللي هيقول انا مين ؟

بس انا مش هعمل بقى زي اختي الأموره لحظة صدق و اقول سمسمة تطلع بره

انا بقولكو انتو كلكم معايا في اللعبة

يا تعرفوني يا أخرجكم كلكم بره و أروح ادور لي على منتدى تاني

يللا بقى شدو حيلكو

و قولوا انا ابقى ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ؟

و السلام ختام

----------


## te3mah

أنت من الأعضاء القدام في المنتدى وبقالك فترة مختفي ؟

----------


## بنت مصر

من اولها داخل وفي ايدك ساطور يا مين أنت يا اسمك ايه؟؟

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ايمى ميشو

يا من انا؟؟؟ يا خويا
انت اسمك حقيقى ولا كناية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ايمى

----------


## لحظة صدق

*اهلا اهلا اهلا ياسمك ايه نورة  وشرفت اسمع انا مكنتش لقمة ساهله كل الحكايه انى كان عندى عربيه وعاوزه ابدلها واشترى واحده جديده قلت يلفولى فلوس فى رسالة على الخاص فتح مخك  يعنى انا بديك  الطريقه اسئلتى يا فالح

1- انت اسم ولا كنيه
2 اسمك بيحتوى على مهنتك
3- الامضاء الخاص بك صوره ولا بيت شعر وممكن تشرح الامضاء زى ما انا شرحته
4- اشرح لنا اهم عمل لديك يعنى مثلا نا لو حد سألنى كنت حاقول  عمل  كان فى حرف متهم  واقصد بالعمل ده حرب الباااااءت
5 - هل  انت من قدامة المنتدى
6_ متزوج ولا لا ولو بدور على عروسه انت بس شاور وانا حاجبلك عروسه قمر من مكان فى الجيزه

يلا اسيب باقى الاسئله للاعضاء
مطنش*

----------


## سموره

يا استاذ انت يا من انا الست لحظه صدق مسبتلناش سؤال  نسأله  :Frown: جاوب علي البيه اقصد علي الهانم ::    يالا بسرعه خلينا نعرفك ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

طيب انت ليك لازمة معين في الكلام؟؟

----------


## سموره

طيب يا سيدي يا من انا انت توقيعك بيدل علي طبعك  ::  وايه اكتر القاعات اللي بتدخلها  ::  ومشاركاتك فوق الالف ولا اقل :Confused:

----------


## شمـوخ

*أنا عاوزه أسالك يا مين انا بس يارب تجاوب بوضوح...هل انت بتتشارك في قاعة فك التكشيرة تحديدا بكثرة* *ام لا ؟ ام لم تشارك فيها الا المره دي بس ؟
اصل انا بشك في تلاتة وعاوزة اتاكد.* 
*ومش عاوزة اضيع الفرصة زي المرة اللي فاتت لما عرفت لحظة صدق وترددت في الاجابة كنت فاكرة اني جديدة ومش هعرف اكتر منكم  .*

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههه
الله دا انا جيت متاخر
يا ريت تبعتولى لما تبدا الحلقات الجديده
اوكى
والنبى يا بسنت
مافيش اى رسايل بتجيلى من المشاركات على الايميل
والنبى شوفى فى ايه
انا كده ما اعرفش ان كان حد رد عليا ولا لا
ولا ايه اللى بيحصل باظبط
وكمان ما رديتيش عليا
وشكرااااا
اخوكى
هههههههههههههه
انوبيـــــس

----------


## te3mah

> جيت ليكو من بعيييييييييييييييد 
> 
> و بعد غياب طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> 
> و هشوف الشاطر مين اللي هيقول انا مين ؟


حاسة إنك أخونا sarooo
لإنك فعلا بقالك فترة طويلة قوي غايب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنت من الأعضاء القدام في المنتدى وبقالك فترة مختفي ؟



إلى طعمه الطعمه .. تقدري تقولي كده

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من اولها داخل وفي ايدك ساطور يا مين أنت يا اسمك ايه؟؟


يا بسبوسه و لا سطور و لا حاجه
داحنا دفنينه سوا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يا اهلا يا اهلا يا اهلا بماما مها
انت عارفه يا ماما انك عزيزه عليا قد ايه ثم انت مخاتيش اي اسئله تانيه للاعضاء
اما عن سؤالك الزواج فانا فعلا بدور على عروسه تكون قمر زيك كده بس مش من الجيزة لازم تكون اسكندرانيه بلدياتي
اما عزبة القرود فدي حبيبتي لكن برضه ممكن تلاقيني في قلعة الأحلام .. هو فيه حد ما بيحلمش يا ماما
سلام بقى عشان عندي ناس تانيه عاوزة تتجاوب عليها

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب يا سيدي يا من انا انت توقيعك بيدل علي طبعك  وايه اكتر القاعات اللي بتدخلها  ومشاركاتك فوق الالف ولا اقل



أهلا بيكي يا خالتو سموره
توقيعي ؟ ...
انت هتوقعيني في الكلام ليه
عاوزه تعرفيه لازم رساله خاصة و تحطي فيها نفس الهشره جنيه بتاعت لحظة صدق
بنفس ارقامها لأني مش هقبل غيرها

اما مشاركاتي ...ما عدتهومش و الله
لكن هم اكثر من ميه و اقل من خمس آلاف

و القاعة ...
كل القاعات حبايبي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب انت ليك لازمة معين في الكلام؟؟



هو فيه حد ما لوش لزمه يا انفال

كل الناس خير و بركه

----------


## بنت مصر

> اما مشاركاتي ...ما عدتهومش و الله
> لكن هم اكثر من ميه و اقل من خمس آلاف


أظن كده من انا وضحها  لك خالص  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أنا عاوزه أسالك يا مين انا بس يارب تجاوب بوضوح...هل انت بتتشارك في قاعة فك التكشيرة تحديدا بكثرة* *ام لا ؟ ام لم تشارك فيها الا المره دي بس ؟
> اصل انا بشك في تلاتة وعاوزة اتاكد.* 
> *ومش عاوزة اضيع الفرصة زي المرة اللي فاتت لما عرفت لحظة صدق وترددت في الاجابة كنت فاكرة اني جديدة ومش هعرف اكتر منكم  .*


معلش يا ابله شموخ
اصل السؤال اللي النتي سألتيه ده مش علينا في المقرر ؟
لكن هو فيه حد في الدنيا ما بيدخلش قاعة فك التكشيرة لما بيكون مضايق عشان يستمتع بنكت الصعايده اللي بيقولها الدكتور أحمد فنديس

هل لديك اسئله اخرى ؟

----------


## بسمة أمل

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لحظة صدق
					
				
اهلا اهلا اهلا ياسمك ايه نورة  وشرفت اسمع انا مكنتش لقمة ساهله كل الحكايه انى كان عندى عربيه وعاوزه ابدلها واشترى واحده جديده قلت يلفولى فلوس فى رسالة على الخاص فتح مخك  يعنى انا بديك  الطريقه اسئلتى يا فالح

1- انت اسم ولا كنيه
2 اسمك بيحتوى على مهنتك
3- الامضاء الخاص بك صوره ولا بيت شعر وممكن تشرح الامضاء زى ما انا شرحته
4- اشرح لنا اهم عمل لديك يعنى مثلا نا لو حد سألنى كنت حاقول  عمل  كان فى حرف متهم  واقصد بالعمل ده حرب الباااااءت
5 - هل  انت من قدامة المنتدى
6_ متزوج ولا لا ولو بدور على عروسه انت بس شاور وانا حاجبلك عروسه قمر من مكان فى الجيزه
7 _ هل بتكتب فى عزبه القرود( اقصد)  القاعه السياسيه 
ولا بتكتب عن قاغة الاحلام زى الشعر
يلا اسيب باقى الاسئله للاعضاء
مطنش


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اغلب الاسئلة ما اتجوبش عليها  
وخصوصا حكاية الاسم دى 
انا عايزة اعرف الجواب بقى  *

----------


## ملك الحب الضائع

*ايوه والنبي والنبي* *اوعي تكون من اسكندرية* *ابوس ايدك يا اسمك ايه* *بلاااااااااش اسكندريه*** *انا حاسس اني جتلي حاسسيه من بنات اسكندريه بسبب المنتدي ده**وعموما يا رب لا تكون من اسكندريه**ولا حتي تكون بنت * *وربنا يسهل ونبعد عن المرسي ابو العباس شويه* *ونوصل لحد خالد ابن الوليد* *اصل الجو هناك بلليل تحفه** * *مع تحيات اخوكم في الله*** *ملك الحب الضائع**حبيب*

----------


## الصعيدي

ياجماعة
أنا كنت نايم صحيح .. بس بنص عين
ومصحصح لكل حركة على المنتدى
ومن حسن حظ (من أنا) إني ما طخيتوش لما شفته بيتسحب وداخل المنتدى
كله يطررررررررطق ودانه
كله يصحى معايا
سمع هوووووووووووووس
(من أنا)
هو
محمد شحاتة .. اتصالاتكوووووووووووووووووووو

الصعيدي
(لو ما طلعش هو هيبقى شكلي وحيييييييييييييييييييش .. بس كله إلا إيييييييييييييه .. ؟؟؟

----------


## pharma_boy4

اخ  معلش جيت متاخر المرة دي 

مين اللي جاي بعد كده؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## على درويش

*سؤالى
مين من الأعضاء بتحب تمر على صفحاته
وما هى أكثر القاعات التى تجذبك
وبعدين عندك كام سنه*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

برافو يا سمسمة
للأسف أنا ماكنتش موجود ساعة ما الحاج محمد فاروق رد
يا عم محمد والنبى تبقى تنام بالليل بعد كده!!فضلت مستنى إجبات سيادتك لحد الساعة 4 وإنت فص ملح وداب
وحياتك كنت ها أعرفك من أول سطر
عارف ليه؟
أخف دم فى الردود ردودك (بس مش أوى يعنى لحسن تاخد قلم فى نفسك ولا حاجة)
أنا لو منك أطلب من بسنت تحتفظ لك باللوجو الجديد
بدل اللوجو بتاعك ده اللى عامل زى عفريت العلبة

 :: 
يالا بقى عايزين الحلقة التانية قوام

----------


## محمد فاروق

على فكرة انا عرفتك انا وداريا وبالذات من موضوع التوقيع ده  ::  
وان اسمك يدل على كناية   ::  
بس فكرنا نحاول ناخد منك اى فلوس عشان نسكت  ::   .... بس مالحنقناش !!!  ::  

بس فعلا كنتى هايلة وعملتى لخبطة جامدة لان محدش واخد على اسلوبك فى الهزار اوى ...  ::   ::  

مش زى واحد صاحبنا   :Frown:   :Frown:   ::   ::  

محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

اولا عايز اسألك سؤال بس ماتفهمنيش غلط ... اجاباتك كلها صحيحة ولا قلت حاجة فيها غلط ؟؟؟..من باب التضليل يعنى!!!

ثانيا ... اللوجو بتاعك الى حد ما يشبه ايه يعنى ؟؟؟

ثالثا ... توقيعك بيدل على ايه ؟؟؟؟

رابعاً ... انت فعلا راجل ولا بنت وبتضللنا ؟؟؟

خامساً ... اوعى ماتردش على سؤال من دول والا ؟؟؟؟؟

محمد فاروق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ياجماعة
> أنا كنت نايم صحيح .. بس بنص عين
> ومصحصح لكل حركة على المنتدى
> ومن حسن حظ (من أنا) إني ما طخيتوش لما شفته بيتسحب وداخل المنتدى
> كله يطررررررررطق ودانه
> كله يصحى معايا
> سمع هوووووووووووووس
> (من أنا)
> هو
> ...


هو محمد بعينه

----------


## لحظة صدق

انا  عارفه  انت مين
صح
 وكتبتلك رساله خاصه بكده
 وانت قلت لى صح

بس بلاش  حد يعرف
والنبى خليك جدع
 ولما حد يحلها قول لحظة عرفت اول واحده
خلاص مين عرف لواحظ

----------


## محمد فاروق

> يا اهلا يا اهلا يا اهلا بماما مها
> انت عارفه يا ماما انك عزيزه عليا قد ايه ثم انت مخاتيش اي اسئله تانيه للاعضاء
> اما عن سؤالك الزواج فانا فعلا بدور على عروسه تكون قمر زيك كده بس مش من الجيزة لازم تكون اسكندرانيه بلدياتي
> اما عزبة القرود فدي حبيبتي لكن برضه ممكن تلاقيني في قلعة الأحلام .. هو فيه حد ما بيحلمش يا ماما
> سلام بقى عشان عندي ناس تانيه عاوزة تتجاوب عليها



الراجل بيقول انه بيدور على عروسة وانا اعرف ان محمد شحاتة متزوج ولو كان ناوى يعدد مش هايقول على الملأ حرصا على حياته !!!!

واحنا اتفقنا على التضليل فى الاجابات لكن بدون اجابات خاطئة او غير صحيحة لان هذا هايطلع عين المتسابقين!!

مستنين الباشا يحن ويجاوب علينا

محمد فاروق

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا؟؟؟ يا خويا
> انت اسمك حقيقى ولا كناية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ايمى


يا أهلا بيكي يا ايمي
انا اسف كتيييييييييييييييييير اني اتعديتك و ما جاوبتش على سؤالك

عموما يا ستي لو قلتي اسم يبقى صح
اما لو قلتي بقى كنيه .. يبقى صح الصح

و سلاااااااااااااااااام مربع

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> حاسة إنك أخونا sarooo
> لإنك فعلا بقالك فترة طويلة قوي غايب


يا ريت يا ختي يا ريت
ما كانش حد غلب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اغلب الاسئلة ما اتجوبش عليها  
> وخصوصا حكاية الاسم دى 
> انا عايزة اعرف الجواب بقى  *



انظري لإجابتي على ايمي شو و ات نتعرفي يا بسمة اني جاوبت على سؤال الإسم و الكنيه 

اما حكاية التوقيع يحمل اسم المهنه او لأ ؟

عموما مش هحيرك كثير .. و الحدق يفهم

بس انت شغلي الأمخخي تلاقيها بقت سهله خالص

اما ما هو التوقيع فأنا قلت قبل كده مش عاوز توقيع

عاوز كل الناس يفضلوا يحبوا بعض من غير توقيع

اظن كده الإجابة بقت واضحة

سلااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياجماعة
> أنا كنت نايم صحيح .. بس بنص عين
> ومصحصح لكل حركة على المنتدى
> ومن حسن حظ (من أنا) إني ما طخيتوش لما شفته بيتسحب وداخل المنتدى
> كله يطررررررررطق ودانه
> كله يصحى معايا
> سمع هوووووووووووووس
> (من أنا)
> هو
> ...



يا صعيدي

بقى ده اسنه كلام

طب انا قلت من الأول مش هعمل زي لحظة صدق و أطلع حد بره

لكن انت مصر تطلع بره

علشان اجابتك طلعت غلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللط
و شكلك بقى حلووووووووووووووووووووووووو
سلام يا صاحبي

----------


## شمـوخ

ياترى ممكن تكون استاذ عاطف هلال ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *سؤالى
> مين من الأعضاء بتحب تمر على صفحاته
> وما هى أكثر القاعات التى تجذبك
> وبعدين عندك كام سنه*



كل الناس بحب امر على صفحاتها يا باشمهندس
لكن انت صفحتك جميله
و عندي كام سنه ؟
عمري يتراوح بين ال 18 و ال60
و كل القاعات بتجذبني يا عمو علي
لكن بحب اقرا للمهندس عاطف هلال و الأستاذ جمال النجار و انت و الدكتور جمال
و بحب الخواطر اللي بتكتبها ماما مها
و سلم لي ع. المترو

----------


## الصعيدي

كده .. يعني جت عليا أنا
مااااااااااااشي .. أنا طالع
بس هنستناك بره

الصعيدي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اولا عايز اسألك سؤال بس ماتفهمنيش غلط ... اجاباتك كلها صحيحة ولا قلت حاجة فيها غلط ؟؟؟..من باب التضليل يعنى!!!
> 
> ثانيا ... اللوجو بتاعك الى حد ما يشبه ايه يعنى ؟؟؟
> 
> ثالثا ... توقيعك بيدل على ايه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> رابعاً ... انت فعلا راجل ولا بنت وبتضللنا ؟؟؟
> 
> خامساً ... اوعى ماتردش على سؤال من دول والا ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


حموده الغالي
اجاباتي كلها صحيحه عشان انا بحب الصدق
يعني ايه لوجو دي يا بو حميد
التوقيع : قلت ميت مرة مش عاوز توقيع
رابعا: الحدق يفهم يا عمو
خامسا : اهو انا رديت اهو .. عاجبك كده
عموما انت شكلك كده عرفتني
ابعتلي الكلام ده في رساله خاصة و الجايزة بالنص

سلااااااااااااام يا صاحبي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو محمد بعينه


يا نهار ابيض يا احمد
ايه اللي جرالك يا خويا
سلامتك
انت سخن و لا ايه ؟
كل ده من شهر جواز
بسرعة تعوم كده على عوم صاحبك الصعيدي و تقول هو محمد بعينه
طيب يا اخويا
خلي الصعيدي ينفعك
اهو طلع من اللعبه و بيقوا انه مستنيني بره
روح بقى يا بابا استنى معاه

سلام يا والدي 
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا  عارفه  انت مين
> صح
>  وكتبتلك رساله خاصه بكده
>  وانت قلت لى صح
> 
> بس بلاش  حد يعرف
> والنبى خليك جدع
>  ولما حد يحلها قول لحظة عرفت اول واحده
> خلاص مين عرف لواحظ



يا لحظة الصدق انت كان لازم تقوليلهم الصدق
و تقولي انك حطيتي ليا العشرة جنيه في الظرف اللي بعتيه على البريد الخاص عشان اقولك انا مين
لكن عموما خليه سر بيني و بينك
و انا هرجعلك العشره جنيه تاني
سلام يا ماما

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الراجل بيقول انه بيدور على عروسة وانا اعرف ان محمد شحاتة متزوج ولو كان ناوى يعدد مش هايقول على الملأ حرصا على حياته !!!!
> 
> واحنا اتفقنا على التضليل فى الاجابات لكن بدون اجابات خاطئة او غير صحيحة لان هذا هايطلع عين المتسابقين!!
> 
> مستنين الباشا يحن ويجاوب علينا
> 
> محمد فاروق



شطوووووووووور يا روقه

هو ده الكلام و لا بلاش

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياترى ممكن تكون استاذ عاطف هلال ؟؟



انت بره يا شموخ كده

الصعيدي و احمد ناصر قاعدين على القهوة بره المنتدى

مستنييني بالشوم و النبوت

ربنا يستر منكم

سلااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## ورد النيل

يا ترى إنت مين مين مين ؟؟؟؟
عموما أنا هسألك سؤال وعوزك ترد بصراحه 
إنت هويتك المفضلة إيه يعني إيه ميولك 
يعني إيه أكتر حاجه يتشارك فيه افي المنتديات ؟؟؟؟؟

مع تحيات ورد النيل

----------


## mido_vib

من واقع التحقيقات اللى انا عملتها


ومن دراسة شخصية الاخ (من انا ) وتحليلها


اقدر اقول ان الاخ من انا بيعانى من ....

قصدى اقول ان الاخ من انا هو  ::   ::  


اظن كده (احمد ناصر )


ويا ريت متكسفنيش

احسن هروح مع الصعيدى ونتفق عليك  ::  


 ::   يعنى خليك حلو و قول ان انت هو 


 ::  مــــــــــيــــــدو  ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

*انا خايبة جداً في اللعب دي..   
مش عارفة بصراحة
باتابع الاسئلة و الردد و مش بوصل لحاجة..   ..*

----------


## te3mah

> *انا خايبة جداً في اللعب دي..   
> مش عارفة بصراحة
> باتابع الاسئلة و الردد و مش بوصل لحاجة..   ..*


*تعالي اقعدي جنبي يا أنفال  *

----------


## أنفـــــال

*



			
				تعالي اقعدي جنبي يا أنفال
			
		

يعني هاروح  فين؟؟
اديني جنبك اهو!!*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> من واقع التحقيقات اللى انا عملتها
> 
> 
> ومن دراسة شخصية الاخ (من انا ) وتحليلها
> 
> 
> اقدر اقول ان الاخ من انا بيعانى من ....
> 
> قصدى اقول ان الاخ من انا هو   
> ...


يا واد يا جامد
ميدو إنت بلدياتنا وصعيدى
كده ولا لأ؟؟
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انت بره يا شموخ كده
> 
> الصعيدي و احمد ناصر قاعدين على القهوة بره المنتدى
> 
> مستنييني بالشوم و النبوت
> 
> ربنا يستر منكم
> 
> سلااااااااااااااااااااام


ماشى يا عم الإسكندرانى
أنت إسكندرانى
إسكندرانى 
العضو المذكور إسكندرانى
صح؟؟؟

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

والعلم عند الله فانت يا من أنا جمال النجار وان لم تكن فانت الدكتور أحمد فنديس
بصراحة محتار ايكما

----------


## الشمعة الحزينة

::  أنت مممممممممممممممممممممم
 ::   أنت ياسيدي واحد ليك وحشة في قلوب الكل 
 ::   لكن متخبي علشان نشتاقلك اكتر
 ::   على العموم تفضل باقة الورد دي بمناسبة رجوعك

----------


## أنفـــــال

*يا الله..
اللعبة دي غريبة!!
مفيش فايدة ..
بص مش عارفاك خلاص..
لما تحلوها ابقوا نادوني!!*

----------


## شمـوخ

> والعلم عند الله فانت يا من أنا جمال النجار وان لم تكن فانت الدكتور أحمد فنديس
> بصراحة محتار ايكما


وانا بقول والعلم عند الله برده  ::  يا اما دكتور احمد فنديس وان لم تكن فأكيد حضرتك عمرو اسماعيل .
ويارب يكون صح المره دي .

----------


## محمد فاروق

المشكلة انه عايز يتجوز ... ماينفعش يكون د. احمد او الاستاذ جمال او د. عمرو   ::   :Confused:   ::  

هوه ممكن يكون .. اسكندرانى .. او Eskandarany بس برضه مش متأكد   :Confused:  

امال انا عرفتنى سمسمة على طول ازاى ؟؟؟؟  :Frown:   :Frown:  

محمد فاروق

----------


## سمسمة

*طيب اسلام شمس الدين لانه غاب ورجع النهاردة ومشاركاته لحد الخمس تلاف ..صح؟*

----------


## محمد فاروق

هوه اسلام اسكندرانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

محمد فاروق

----------


## سمسمة

*شكرا ياجماعة على ايه

اصل انا بروفشنال خالص*

----------


## سمسمة

طيب ادهم صبرى؟؟

هو ادهم اسكندرانى؟؟

----------


## سمسمة

> المشكلة انه عايز يتجوز ... ماينفعش يكون د. احمد او الاستاذ جمال او د. عمرو     
> 
> هوه ممكن يكون .. اسكندرانى .. او Eskandarany بس برضه مش متأكد   
> 
> امال انا عرفتنى سمسمة على طول ازاى ؟؟؟؟   
> 
> محمد فاروق


اقولك على سر بس ماتقولش لحد ههههههههههههه

توقعت ان طالما المسابقة فى قاعة التكشيرة يبقى اللى هيبدأ بيها هيكون المشرف؟ ::p:

----------


## محمد فاروق

طيب الحمد لله يعنى ده ماكنش عن سوء تخفى منى ...!!!!

بس على فكرة كان اللى هايقوم باول حلقة واحد تانى بس اعتذر وقمت انا مكانه..

المهم مين اللى بيقوم بالدور دلوقت ده طلع عنينا

محمد فاروق

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

اين انت يا من أنا تعبتنا  ::   ::  رغم انني لست من أنا بس عرفت منيين يا سسمسمة اني متجوز ::  

ولذا فعلا اسأل من أنا قول لنا بوضوح انت متجوز ولا لأ .. وهل أنت اسلام شمس الدين العزيز والغالي أم لا ::  فوجوده بيننا اليوم أثلج الصدر وبصرف النظر ان كنت من أنا أم لا فانا ارحب بك في بيتك 

ويا هل تري اي قهوة تفضل ..قهوة السياسة ؟  ::   ::  تعبت

----------


## لحظة صدق

اولا هوه بيضللكم

ثانيا هوه متزوج 

ثالثا هوه عمرة ما ساب المنتدى
رابعا  هوه مش ممكن تتخيلوا هوه مين
 رابعاهوه ليه اجمل كلام فى المنتدى فتحوا مخكم
يعنى عرفتم فى اى قاعة
طيب اخيرا
لفوا عشرة جنيه وارسلوها لى فى رسالة واقولكم هوه مين

----------


## سمسمة

شكلى هاقعد جنب الخايبين طعمة وانفال

ماتيجى بقى يامن انا خلينا نتسلى عليك شوية ونعرف انت مين

انا دماغى سخنت

----------


## mido_vib

يا جماعة الراجل كسفنى  ::  


بقى شكلى وحش اوى  ::  

قال وانا اللى قاعد اعمل تحريات و تحليلات 


وفى الاخر يقولى مش انا 


انا لازم اخد بثارى 


 ::   ::   ::   ::  



 ::   مــــــــــــــيــــــــــدو  ::

----------


## شمـوخ

> اولا هوه بيضللكم
> 
> ثانيا هوه متزوج 
> 
> ثالثا هوه عمرة ما ساب المنتدى
> رابعا هوه مش ممكن تتخيلوا هوه مين
> رابعاهوه ليه اجمل كلام فى المنتدى فتحوا مخكم
> يعنى عرفتم فى اى قاعة
> طيب اخيرا
> لفوا عشرة جنيه وارسلوها لى فى رسالة واقولكم هوه مين


لا بجد لو متجوز وعمره ماساب المنتدى وبيقول كلام حلو يبقى مافيش غيره دكتور جمال مرسي 
بس توقيعه بيت شعر يعني مش اسم ولا كنيه ::  
انا شكلي كدا مش هسيب حد في المنتدى ::  هاخدهم كلهم بالدور لحد ما يخلصوا.

----------


## سمسمة

*كنت عايز اعمل كدة ياشموخ*

----------


## شمـوخ

> *كنت عايز اعمل كدة ياشموخ*


ماهو ياسمسمة ياعسل مافيش حل غير كدا 
اصل المعلومات اللي بيقولها للتمويه يعني عشان يضيعنا ..بس مش هنتعب  ::  
تيجي نقسم الاعضاء بيني وبينك عشان نختصر  الوقت  يعني  ::

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههه
من السؤال ده انا هاعرفك على طوووووووووووووول
هههههههههههههههههه
ما اتخانقتش معايا قبل كده
ما حصلش احتكاك بينى وبينك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعله عامر
انوووووووو بيس

----------


## daria

طيب نجرب كدة

انا في دماغي عشرة بس ::  
الاول
ابن الجنوب
 ::  
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## daria

لأ لا

رجعت في كلامي
حضرتك الاستاذ كمال عوض
 ::  
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 ::

----------


## Tiger Woman

* بيتهألى ان لحظة صدق عايزة فعلا  تساعد  قولى بقى صح و لا إيه* 

*أجمل كلام فى المنتدى يبقى إما د. جمال مرسى أو  حلا  صح حد يطمنى و يقولى ان فى حل منهم صح*

----------


## سمسمة

*حلا؟؟؟*

----------


## لحظة صدق

هوه عرفكم عرفتوا مش حيرد عليكم
 مبرووووووك شموخ
 بس المهم فين العشره جنيه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

[frame="1 80"]برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

يا شمووووووووووووووووووووووووووخ[/frame]



و [frame="7 80"]الله يسامحك يا مهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااا
انت يا فتانه اللي كشفتي السر[/frame]


[frame="7 80"]هاتي العشره جنيه بقى يا مها[/frame]




[frame="3 80"]الف الف مبروك يا شموخ 

انت الفائزة


انا فعلا دكتور جمال مرسي


و بصراحة استغربت منكم ازاي كلهم جاءوا في بالكم و انا لأ ؟


عموما انا كنت اسعد واحد باللعبة دي


و سعيد اني حيرتكم كتيييييييييييييييييييير

وو اللي عنده اي استفسار انا تحت امره[/frame]

----------


## سمسمة

*معقولة طيب حضرتك قلت انك بتحب تقرأ لدكتور جمال ود. حامد فنديس وقلت نفسك معاهم

انا توقعت كدة بس قلت معقول هيقول نفسه

دوختنا يادكتور جمال*

----------


## daria

لا

انا اعترض
واعترض
مستوي التضلليل كان اوي
كدة يادجمال؟ ::  
وانا قولت حتبقى حنين علينا ::  
يرضيك الحيرة وسهرالليالي؟ ::  
والجواز
اوكي
 ::

----------


## شمـوخ

دكتو جمال يا اطيب قلب في المنتدى  والله حضرتك اول شخص في بالي ..بس توهتنا بالتوقيع والمعلومات المضلله
 وخليتني اتوجه لاستاذ عاطف ..مش مشكلة المهم  انا فزت . ::  
لحظة صدق انا بعتلك العشرة جنيه هم ماوصلوكيش والا ايه؟  ::

----------


## mido_vib

حرام عليك يا د.جمال والله 


بتكسفنى


دوختنى السبع دوخات


حضرتك قولت انك بتحب كلام د جمال

فدخلت كل اللى حضرتك كتبته اشوف مين ده

مكنتش اتوقع ابدا انك بتحب تقرا اللى بتكتبه هههههههههههه


 ::  مــــــــــــيــــــــــــدو  ::

----------


## لحظة صدق

*انا حاقولكم على شىء اول ما قرأت  الموضوع مش عارفه جانى خاطر ان بسنت حتجيب الدكتور جمال

ورحت حطيت الاسئله هل اسمك يحمل توقيع مهنتك مردش

 قلت امسك يبقى هوه  ارسلت له رسالة
قلت له
 حاقول انك الدكتور جمال وكان اول مداخله  لى قالى ايوه بس متقليش
وبس يا حلوين يا كتاكيت ونظرا  للاقبال الجماهير والرسائل الملفوفه بالعشره جنيه  
رضخت للجماهير


 معلش يا دكتور جمال  انت عارف الدنيا غالية خالص الايام دى
 والقرش ينفع برضه


 بس تصدق والله الموضوع ده خلانى سعيده جدا  انه عمل الفه بينك وبين الاعضاء وتعرفوا على  روح الدكتور جمال وخفة ظله 







*

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أنا جيت .. 
كان نفسي اشارك معاكم بس للأسف ملحقتش
وقريت الصفحات من أولها .. وكل كلمة كنت بقرأها
كنت بقول هعرفه بعد ما أخلص.. :: 
ولغاية آخر مشاركة صراحة مخطرش على بالي أنه يكون حضرتك أبدا
 ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

*لأ بقى
انا جه على بالي انه دكتور جمال بعدين قلت لأ..
أنا دايماً بافكر غلط!!*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

باي


باي


باي


باي


باي


باي


انا مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أنفـــــال

*نورت القاعة يا دكتور جمال..
كانت لذيذة ..
انا ايوة خايبة.. و مفيش فايدة فيا و فاشلة موت..
بس انا فرحت اوي..
و انبسطت معاك اوي..
شكراً..*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

[frame="1 80"]معلش يا جماعة

تعيشوا و تاخدوا غيرها

بصراحة انا أول مرة ادخل قاعة التكشيرة بالكثافة دي

و قلت يا تبقى حاجة مختلفة يا إما بلاش

و لذلك ترون أني استخدمت العامية في كل كلامي و لم ألجأ للفصحى

ثم بالنسبة للمهنة و التوقيع و اخفاءهما

فهذان بالذات كان لابد من إخفائهما لأن المهنة ستحدد أعداد معينة من الأعضاء سأكون من بينهم

ثم التوقيع : انتم تعرفون أنه بالشعر و لو قلته لأنتهت الحلقة من أول سؤال سألته لحظة صدق

سامحوني يا جماعة اني دوختكم شويه

لكن اللعبة تستدعي كده

و عموما هي لعبة ظريفةو لعلها سحبة رجل لقاعة فك التكشيرة

سعدت جدا بكم أيها الأحباب

و ان شاء الله سأكون مساهما في لعبات كثيرة

مع أطيب تحياتي

و دمتم

أخوكم د. جمال مرسي[/frame]

----------


## بنت مصر

دكتور الجمال العزيز

شكرا لك من الاعماق على هذه الحلقة الاكتر من رائعة
واللي فعلا رفعت فيها قيمة المسابقة غير بقا خفة الدم
وغير بقا العروسة اللي بتدور عليها  :: 
انا كنت قاعدة اقرا وحاقع من على الكرسي

شكرا ليك يا دكتور جمال وتقبل كل التقدير


بسنت

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الله يخليك يا بسنت
انا اللي بشكرك على هذه الفكرة الرائعة لحلقات انا مين
و اشكرك على اتاحة الفرصة لي لمشاركة اخوتي و أبنائي هذه الفرحة
و اعتذر لهم كتير اذا كنت موهت عليهم زيادة عن اللازم
و لولا الفتانه اللي اسمها لحظة صدق كانت الحلقة امتدت شويه كمان
لكن خيرها في غيرها
اشكرك يا بسنت
و أشكر كل أحبابي
أخوكم د. جمال

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ما شاء الله كانت حلقة رائعة يا د جمال
لا وكله الا حكاية العامية لانها بجد لغبطت الجميع  
وموضوع انك بتدور على عروسة  
لا بجد كانت مسابقة لذيذة جدا  
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*يا أهالي مصر المحروسه
جيت أوقعكم في حوسه

عضو وبقالي زمان
بآجي وأروح في كل مكان

كتير يعرفوني
وكتير يجهلوني
بس المهم إن أنا إنسان

إللي في قلبي على لساني
وحروفي دايما سبقاني

ممكن أبقى جدك
ممكن أبقى ابنك
زي ما أحلامي عاوزاني

يا ترى عرفتوني ...
ولا نقول من تاني ؟*

----------


## بنت مصر

صباح الخير يا اسمك ايه انت
منور الحلقة الرابعة 

وسؤالي انت عضو قديم والا نص نص والا تلت تلت والا ربع ربع والا خمس خمس؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*صباح النور يا ست الكل 

تقدري تقولي إني عضو قديم آه ونص*

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا بقى هسأل الاسئلة المعتادة
اسمك اسم ولا صفة ولا كنية؟؟
واكتر الاقسام اللى بتدخلها ايه؟؟
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا بقى هسأل الاسئلة المعتادة
> اسمك اسم ولا صفة ولا كنية؟؟
> واكتر الاقسام اللى بتدخلها ايه؟؟
> *


أوباااااااااا
ابتدينا سخنين قوي   ::  

اسمي حلو ومش حلو   ::  
حسب موقعك على الخريطة    :Confused:  

وأكتر أقسام بادخلها
السياسي
ولقاءات في حب الله
والقصص والخواطر

----------


## بسمة أمل

> أوباااااااااا
> ابتدينا سخنين قوي   
> 
> اسمي حلو ومش حلو   
> حسب موقعك على الخريطة    
> 
> وأكتر أقسام بادخلها
> السياسي
> ولقاءات في حب الله
> والقصص والخواطر


*اه ما انا متحمسة  
نفسى اعرف حل مسابقة بقى  
انا فى دماغى اسم بس يلا هستنى شوية
سؤال كمان انت مشاركاتك اكتر من الف؟؟؟
وايه اكتر كاتب بتحب تقراله مواضيع
*

----------


## على درويش

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قلى توقيعك شعر ولا نثر ولا حكمه ولا صوره
مين أكتر الأعضاء اللى بتحب تشاركهم
سهلها شويه يا جمال*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> سؤال كمان انت مشاركاتك اكتر من الف؟؟؟
> وايه اكتر كاتب بتحب تقراله مواضيع


مشاركاتي أكتر من الـ 1000 بشوية وأقل من الـ 4000 بشوية   ::  

طبعا المنتدى غني بالأقلام الرائعة جدا   ::  
بس بيستهواني جدا قلم الأستاذ أشرف نبوي   ::  
وقلم أختنا الغالية طعمة اللي قلمها بقاله فترة غايب عننا   :Frown:  





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> قلى توقيعك شعر ولا نثر ولا حكمه ولا صوره
> مين أكتر الأعضاء اللى بتحب تشاركهم
> سهلها شويه يا جمال


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
توقيعي مش بتاعي   :: 
مستلفه  :: 
وباحب اشارك كل أعضاء المنتدى المحترمين   ::  
وأنا مش جمال  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

طيب انت شاركت في الحلقات الماضية كمن انا 
او شاركت في اي واحدة بالظبط؟؟؟؟

قول على طول من غير لف ولا دوران

----------


## ابن الجنوب

كنت حأولها

----------


## الصعيدي

خليني طيب أحسن وأسأل الأسئلة المعتادة .. بدل ما أطرد وأقعد على قهوة المنتدى زي المرة اللي فاتت
اشتركت شهر كام سنة كام .. وعملت كام مشاركة في شهر أغسطس 2004
أحمد يا ناصر .. جهز النبووووووووووووت

الصعيدي

----------


## شمـوخ

يا مين انا الأسلوب اللي بدأت فيه فكرني بأحمد ناصر في فوازيره ..وكمان عدد مشاركاتك 
عشان كدا انا بقول انت احمد ناصر.

----------


## الصعيدي

حسرة عليها حسرة عليها .. حسرة عليييييييييييييييييييييييها
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

*اقولك على حاجة بسيطة جداً يا من أنا..
انا كدة كدة مش هاعرفك لأني فاشلة مووووووووت
و بتيجي على بالي احتمالات مفيش كدة!!   
بس هاسألك سؤال..
انت مشاركاتك متأكد انهم اكتر من 4000؟
مش 4000 و شوية؟؟  
و كمان واضح انك متميز..
بتكتب من غير ماغلط..
انا عرفتك خلاص!!
يمكن اطلع ذكية و تحصل طفرة و انقلاب و اعرفك..
بس جاوب على الحتة دي..
انت نقلت خبر مؤسف لينا من شهرين تلاتة؟؟*

----------


## batabeet

يا احمد يااحمد انت فين ما بتردش لية عليا فى اية انت مسافر ولا اية
ولا مهاجر ولا اية واخبارك اية 
ولية رديت وقولت ........ سورى انا مش جمال ... وما ردتش لما كلة قاللل انك احمد ليةةةةةةةةة  وعلى فكرة يا انفال اجت معاكى المرةدى ولا اية يااحممممممد

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

شوف بقى يا اسمك ايه
انت مش هتحيرني زي ما أنا حيرتهم قبلك
انا فاهم الفوله كويس
و مش هسألك
عشان مش فاضيلك
انا هقول انت مين على طول

أنت 



































انت



























انت



الدكتور أحمد فنديس


























صح و لا لأ يا باشا ؟

----------


## على درويش

*أضم صوتى لصوت الدكتور جمال
هوه الدكتور أحمد فنديس*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب انت شاركت في الحلقات الماضية كمن انا 
> او شاركت في اي واحدة بالظبط؟؟؟؟
> 
> قول على طول من غير لف ولا دوران



شاركت فيهم كلهم 
مشاركة واقعية ووجدانية كمان   ::  
ولو كنت بالف وادور
ماكانش ده بقى حالي   :Frown:  





> اشتركت شهر كام سنة كام .. وعملت كام مشاركة في شهر أغسطس 2004
> أحمد يا ناصر .. جهز النبووووووووووووت


اشتركت في يوم من أيام ربنا لسنة 2003   ::  
وشهر أغسطس شهر الفيضان
بس كمان شهر الرطوبة   ::  
والرطوبة بتعمل انكماش   ::  
وابعت هاتلي معاك اتنين نبوت الغفير الله يكرمك   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا مين انا الأسلوب اللي بدأت فيه فكرني بأحمد ناصر في فوازيره ..وكمان عدد مشاركاتك 
> عشان كدا انا بقول انت احمد ناصر.


كان نفسي أخدمك والله يا شموخ   ::  
بس طلعت out   ::  





> حسرة عليها حسرة عليها .. حسرة عليييييييييييييييييييييييها


قطيييييييييييييييعة ...
ماحدش بياكلها بالسااااااااااهل   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت مشاركاتك متأكد انهم اكتر من 4000؟
> مش 4000 و شوية؟؟


راجعي كلامي يا ست الكل
أنا قولت إيه :
مشاركاتي أكتر من الـ 1000 بشوية وأقل من الـ 4000 بشوية 




> بس جاوب على الحتة دي..
> انت نقلت خبر مؤسف لينا من شهرين تلاتة؟؟


من 3 شهور أنا كان عندي خبر مُفرح   ::  




> ولية رديت وقولت ........ سورى انا مش جمال ... وما ردتش لما كلة قاللل انك احمد


سوري ...   ::  
أنا لا جمال ولا أحمد  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت مش هتحيرني زي ما أنا حيرتهم قبلك


أنا ماجيش رُبعك يا دكتور جمال   ::  




> انت
> 
> الدكتور أحمد فنديس


على عيني والله   ::  
بس برضه طلعت out   ::  





> أضم صوتى لصوت الدكتور جمال
> هوه الدكتور أحمد فنديس


وأنا أضم صوتي للبرادعي   ::  
وأقول إن مافيش أسلحة دمار شامل   ::

----------


## سمسمة

اشرف المجاهد؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اشرف المجاهد؟


ده أنا قولت سمسمة هيه اللي هتجيبني 
معلش يا سمسمة
نخدمك في الأفراح إن شاء الله   ::

----------


## سمسمة

*طيب حلا؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب حلا؟*


فاضلك زلطة وتطلع بره   ::  
ربنا يحلي كل أيامك   ::  
بس برضه مش أنا   ::

----------


## سمسمة

طيب انت بنت ولا ولد؟

----------


## أنفـــــال

انت بتزعق لي ليه يا من أنا؟؟  ::  




> راجعي كلامي يا ست الكل
> أنا قولت إيه :
> مشاركاتي أكتر من الـ 1000 بشوية وأقل من الـ 4000 بشوية


كل دة عشان انا غلبانة و مش باعرف احل بسرعة  :Frown:  
 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  
و بعدين بقى!!

طيب هاسأل سؤال..
ايه الحدث السعيد اللي حصل من 3 شهور عندكو؟؟
جاوب يمكن ربنا يسهل!!
و ماتزعقش فيا!!  :Frown:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب انت بنت ولا ولد؟


الرجولة موقف وأخلاق  :: 
مش مجرد نوع مولود بيتكتب في شهادة الميلاد  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

أنفال :
هو أنا أقدر أزعلك يا ست الكل ؟  :: 




> طيب هاسأل سؤال..
> ايه الحدث السعيد اللي حصل من 3 شهور عندكو؟؟


وهو فيه أسعد من ميلاد روح جديدة   ::

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

المهندس عاطف هلال

صحححححححححححححححححححح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صحححححححححححححححححححح


صح الصح يا سيدي  :y: 
هو إحنا بنخاف يعني  :3:

----------


## أنفـــــال

*على فكرة..
انا حاسة.. انك ام مش اب 
صح؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> المهندس عاطف هلال
> 
> صحححححححححححححححححححح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لأ مش صححححححححححح   ::

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

صححح أيه هو انت جاوبت وانا بعدل الاجابة ..ده انت سريع فعلا

 ::  يبقي انت الاستاذ علي درويششش صححححححححححححححح

----------


## سمسمة

*مفيش غير ايناد*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *على فكرة..
> انا حاسة.. انك ام مش اب 
> صح؟*


لما ابقى أتجوز هابقى أحدد إذا كنت عاوز ابقى أم ولا اب   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *مفيش غير ايناد*


دي إجابتك الثلاثة يا سمسمة   :Confused:  
اتفضلي على القهوة برة   ::  
والمشاريب على حساب بنت مصر   ::  


الأستاذ عمرو إسماعيل
أنا فعلا جاوبت وأنت بتعدل مشاركتك   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*ولا الأستاذ علي درويش كمان*

----------


## سمسمة

ماليش دعوة

انا هادخل يعنى هادخل

طيب جمال النجار

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههه
انا عرفتك يا لئين
انتى سموره
ام محمد وفريده
ههههههههههههههه
انوبيــــــــــــــــس

----------


## أنفـــــال

مش متزوج...
الف و شوية...
يبقى مين؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب جمال النجار


الجمال جمال الروح مش الشكل   ::  




> ههههههههههههه
> انا عرفتك يا لئين
> انتى سموره
> ام محمد وفريده
> ههههههههههههههه
> انوبيــــــــــــــــس


ظلمتني يا مظلوم   :Frown:  
هو أنا مش قولت قبل كده :
لما ابقى أتجوز هابقى أحدد إذا كنت عاوز ابقى أم ولا اب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مش متزوج...
> الف و شوية...
> يبقى مين؟؟؟


عروستي   ::

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههه
طيب انت تعرفنى
شاركت معايا قبل كده

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب انت تعرفنى


*كلنا هذا الرجل*

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يبقى اكيد اكيد انت ابن البلد او واد كوووووووول

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يبقى اكيد اكيد انت ابن البلد او واد كوووووووول


أنا فعلا ابن بلد ومجدع   ::  
بس أنا مش ابن البلد   ::  
ولا كمان كووول   ::

----------


## mido_vib

عرفتك خلاص


انت طعمه 


صح ولا لأ ؟؟؟


 ::  مــــــــــــــيــــــــــــدو  ::

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

سؤال أخير  وبعدين اروح أفعد علي القهوة هل انت طيب ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عرفتك خلاص
> 
> 
> انت طعمه 
> 
> 
> صح ولا لأ ؟؟؟
> 
> 
>  مــــــــــــــيــــــــــــدو


يخرب عقلك يا ميدو 
عرفتني إزاي ؟!!!!!!  ::

----------


## te3mah

*لا بجد يا ميدو
عرفت إزاي إن أنا طعمة ؟!!!!!!!!*

----------


## أنفـــــال

*يا طعمة!!
يا شيخة!!
يا بنتي!!
و بتقولي ان طعمة واحشاكي!!
يا شيخة!!*

----------


## mido_vib

دى ابسط حاجة عندى  ::   ::  



 ::  مــــــــــــــيـــــــــدو  ::

----------


## te3mah

> يا طعمة!!
> يا شيخة!!
> يا بنتي!!
> و بتقولي ان طعمة واحشاكي!!
> يا شيخة!!


  ::  
لزوم التتويه يا أنفال
بعدين أنا فعلا الكتابة وحشاني جدا
وبقالي فترة طويلة ماكتبتش حاجة جديدة

----------


## te3mah

> دى ابسط حاجة عندى   
> 
> 
> 
>  مــــــــــــــيـــــــــدو


أيوة يعني أنت إيه اللي خلاك تشك إني طعمة
أو إني بنت أصلا ؟!!!!!

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههه
يعنى ما طلعتيش ابن البلد
طلعتى بنت البلد
اووووووووووك
ابقى ورونى بقى ها تعرفونى ازاااى

----------


## te3mah

> هههههههههههههه
> يعنى ما طلعتيش ابن البلد
> طلعتى بنت البلد


كله فدا مصر   ::

----------


## mido_vib

ده سر المهنة بقى  ::  


 ::  


 ::  مــــــــــــــــيـــــــدو  ::

----------


## te3mah

> ده سر المهنة بقى  
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
>  مــــــــــــــــيـــــــدو


معلش
برضه عاوزة أعرف أنت عرفتني إزاي ؟!!!!!!

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههه
تلاقيه بيقرى الكف
ويوشوش الودع
ويضرب الرمل

----------


## سمسمة

*توقعت ان انتى ياطعمة يابنت ام طعمة

بس اعمل ايه لمخى 

ياريتنى كتبتها 

وقتولليلى ونعم الرجولة افكر انا مش بنت بقى وشيلت البنات من دماغى خالص

كدة ياطعمة*

----------


## بنت مصر

دوختيهم يا طعاطيعو 
بس ميدو بقا اللي مفاجأة ما شاء الله عليه


بصراحة يا طعطع ردودك كلها وتعليقاتك زي العسل 
والحلقة كانت جميلة زيك يا احلى طعمة

شكرا ليك على هذه الحلقة الجميلة جدااااااا
ومبروك يا ميدو على الاجابة الصحيحة

بسنت

----------


## te3mah

> وقتولليلى ونعم الرجولة افكر انا مش بنت بقى وشيلت البنات من دماغى خالص


  ::  
أنا ماضحكتش عليكي يا سمسمة
أنا قولتلك :
الرجولة موقف وأخلاق 
مش مجرد نوع مولود بيتكتب في شهادة الميلاد 
والدليل إن في بنت بيتقال عليه إنها بـ 100 راجل   ::  

جزاكِ الله كل خير يا بسنت   ::  
بس فعلا والله
أموت وأعرف ميدو اكتشفني إزاي ؟!!!!!!!!   ::  
خاصة وإنه مايعرفنيش لإني بقالي فترة غايبة عن المنتدى   ::

----------


## محمد رفعت

برافو عليكي ياطعمه

----------


## te3mah

*عقبالك يا mraet *

----------


## بسمة أمل

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
  
انا شوية وهعيط
اصلى شكيت فيك يا طعمة لانك كنت موجودة فى المنتدى اول المسابقة ومشاركتيش زى الحلقات اللى فاتت
بس لما قولتى بحب اقرا لطعمة ووحشتنى استبعدتك
ما تبطلوا التموية دة بقى  منظرى بقى وحس خالث *

----------


## te3mah

> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>   
> انا شوية وهعيط
> اصلى شكيت فيك يا طعمة لانك كنت موجودة فى المنتدى اول المسابقة ومشاركتيش زى الحلقات اللى فاتت
> بس لما قولتى بحب اقرا لطعمة ووحشتنى استبعدتك
> ما تبطلوا التموية دة بقى  منظرى بقى وحس خالث *


  ::   ::   ::  
تعيشي وتاكلي غيرها يا بسمة   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*

محسوبك تسع صنايع والبخت ضايع من زمان

بقال تلاقوني ترزي افصل وجزار ولبان

دبلوماسي وحدق وحلانجي والعبان

مدوخ نص البنات وفارس كل الشبان

إصطدت القرش وفكيته وطيرته دخان

نشفت الهوا وعطرته ولبست الشمس قفطان

جننت الجن وعفرته وطلعت عين الشيطان

يعني عملت العجب وعمري ما نمت زعلان

حياتي مرح وهرج وعلى طول مبتسم وفرحان

مش هتعرفوني حتى لو قريتوا الفنجان

بس هفتح لكم قلبي لانكم حبايبي من زمان




*

----------


## الصعيدي

ماشي يا حلانجي .. 
سين - إسمك وسنك وعنوانك
 ::   ::   :: 
الأسئلة المعتادة طبعا .. دي طبعا شكليات زي مانت عارف وهتروَّح على طول
اشتركت شهر كام سنة كام .. وليك في السياسة وللا لأ 
وكلم البيه عِدِل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا عم الصعيدى
حد ما يعرفش م.على درويش؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت مصر

يا ابو تسع صنايع
منور الحلقة الخامسة في وش العدو  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماشي يا حلانجي .. 
> سين - إسمك وسنك وعنوانك
>   
> الأسئلة المعتادة طبعا .. دي طبعا شكليات زي مانت عارف وهتروَّح على طول
> اشتركت شهر كام سنة كام .. وليك في السياسة وللا لأ 
> وكلم البيه عِدِل


هفتح لكم قلبي زي ما وعدتكم
ابو الليف (الصعيدي) لما اتنطرت معاه عالقهوة زوغ من القهوجي ودبسني في المشاريب
بس انا خلعت وراه جرى
شكلك يا بلادياتي هتروح تحاسب على مشاريبك ومشاريبي
اشتركت قبل منك ده انا من زمان اوى هنا قديم يعني
وليه في السياسة طبعاً
ولك ان تفتخر بأخوك الحلانجي بأنه كان من اول ناس اشتركوا في مظاهرة استئبال البطل محمد عطيه.

----------


## الصاعق

مين أحب 3 أعضاء إى لقلبك في القاعة السياسية ومين أكتر 3 أعضاء بتحب تناكفهم في القاعة السياسية
الصاعق

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا عم الصعيدى
> حد ما يعرفش م.على درويش؟؟؟؟


  ::  
يخرب عقلك
لحقت؟؟؟؟
انت مكشوف عنك اللحاف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا يعني علشان انت باشموهنز خلاص
فاكر الناس كلها موهندزين؟؟؟
شوف انا هفتح لك قلبي
كان نفسي اكمل تعليمي وابقى باشموهندز اد الدنيا
ههههههيه كل واحد بياخد نصيبه بقه
لو هو يرضي انا موافق ابقى م. علي درويش (حبيب قلبي)

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا ابو تسع صنايع
> منور الحلقة الخامسة في وش العدو


ايه رأيك الكي بورد العربي شغال مية مية
هاتي خمسين قرش بقه

----------


## الصعيدي

إممممممممممممممممممم
 ::  
طيب طلعت بره قبل كده في مين أنا اللي فاتوا ؟
أجب بنعمٍ أم بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟

----------


## mido_vib

هسألك السؤال المعتاد 


انت بتكتب فين اكتر؟؟؟؟



 ::  مـــــــــــيـــــــــدو  ::

----------


## الصاعق

أنا هخبط خبطة ويمكن حظ المبتدئين يفيد
ده عمنا جمال النجار

----------


## الصعيدي

> أنا هخبط خبطة ويمكن حظ المبتدئين يفيد
> ده عمنا جمال النجار


أهلاً يا عمنا .. شرفت .. ياللا عالقهوة .. أحمد ناصر مستنيك
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مين أحب 3 أعضاء إى لقلبك في القاعة السياسية ومين أكتر 3 أعضاء بتحب تناكفهم في القاعة السياسية
> الصاعق


شوف يا الصاعق انا هفتح لك قلبي
انا بحب الاعضاء كلها دول اهلي وعزوتي
ولو تقصد بحب اقرء لمين اقولك الباشموهندز عاطف هلال طبعاً ـ الداكتور احمد فنديس ـ مع اني كنت عايز اسئله ليه لما بصحي الصبح الحتة دي بتوجعني؟؟
وكتير قوى بقرالهم
انا بعون الله اناكف طوب الارض
في ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده انا الجن ابو عين ايزاز ـ اللي ان غاب اسمه ـ كفاية جسمه ـ وان غاب جسمه ـ كفاية اسمه ـ وان غاب الاتنين يابركة دوعه الوالدين

والبيبي سي سقع مني غصبين عني يا بيه
اروي قلبك يا عطشان
صلاة النبي مكسبي
صلي عالنبي تكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إممممممممممممممممممم
>  
> طيب طلعت بره قبل كده في مين أنا اللي فاتوا ؟
> أجب بنعمٍ أم بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟


فين السؤوال؟؟؟؟
اقطع شنبي ان كنت فهمت حاجة
اطوخك عيارين وارتاح منك؟؟
اسمع انا هفتح لك قلبي : 
انا خلاص ماعودتش صعيدي 
انا فلاح 
واوعى كده ملخت الكوم ياك مالخة
ياك عود سريس يحش وسطك

----------


## الصاعق

نفهم من كده إن حضرتم بشنب؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هسألك السؤال المعتاد 
> انت بتكتب فين اكتر؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
>  مـــــــــــيـــــــــدو


شوف بقه يا ميدو
انا هفتح لك قلبي
مفروس منك فرسة ـ بقه انا يطلع عيني انا؟؟؟ وانت بكل هدوء تعرفها 
يا واد يا قليط انت 
وايه ثقة متمكن     انتي طعمة
طيب يا فالح ان ما دوختك دوخة الدورة في حلة الفيشار

اكتر كتاباتي عالورق  ::   وسبت الصبورة من زمان خلاص يا حبيبي معايه دوئتي نحو الامية

----------


## الصاعق

نفهم من كده إن حضرتك بشنب؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنا هخبط خبطة ويمكن حظ المبتدئين يفيد
> ده عمنا جمال النجار


  ::  


يعم استنى لما نعمل بحق الليلة
يعني كام صفحة كده وبعدين اهرشني

نشنت يا فالح؟؟؟؟؟

خبطتك رشقت

صح ده عمنا جمال النجار

ومش بس عمنا ده عم المنطقة كولها

بس هيزعل منك علشان بتفتكرني هو

----------


## الصاعق

سؤال جرئ من حقك عدم الإجابه عليه 
أنت مشرف؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلاً يا عمنا .. شرفت .. ياللا عالقهوة .. أحمد ناصر مستنيك


لالالالالالا
لا يومكن ابداً
مفيش حد بره

هفتح لكم قلبي

قعدة القهوة في الموضوع ده بتجيب الحصرة والنكد
اسئلوني انا
اههههههههههههه دنا مفروس منك فرسة يا ميدوووووووووووووو  ::  
وبعدين القهوجي حرامي وبيغالط في الحساب
حد يصفر لحماده يجيبه قبل ما يطلب حاجة
سوكككككككككككك عالمشاريب يا بعجررررررررررر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> نفهم من كده إن حضرتك بشنب؟


تصدق انت فكرتني بفوزي؟؟
انا هفتح لكم قلبي
فوزي ده كومسري هو اول واحد قالي يابيه
وانا كنت بركب اصحابي كلهم علشان يسمعوه
وبعد كده لما كبيلت ثوية بقه يقولي حضرتك

حضرتك ايه يا ابن ولدي؟؟

اه ياعمونا بشنب

ولا خلاويص اتفئست؟     ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> سؤال جرئ من حقك عدم الإجابه عليه 
> أنت مشرف؟




سؤوال جرئ جداً فعلاً

من شب جرئ برضك 

ايه ياعم مالك فيه ايه؟؟

هو مفيش غيرك في المنطقة دي ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعم روح نحو الامية

اسمها اشرف  مش بالدويرة بالعصاية    ::  

لا برضك مش اشرف

----------


## على درويش

*عود سريس عود سريس
ومش صعيدى كمان
يبقى ولد خرسيس

من مطحونين البلد 
من مسطرد وأبيس

من طنطا يا هل ترى
ولا ميدان رمسيس

صدقنى باين عليك يا من أنا نجار
فى المنتدى حضرتك نازل ولا المنشار
قطعت كل السكك دلوقتى أنا محتار
لو قلت مين حضرتك اهديك لبن مسمار*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

والنبى إيه؟؟
إطلع من دول يا د. أحمد قنديس!!

----------


## mido_vib

انت مديتناش لحد دلوقتى ولا جملة مفيدة 



 ::  مــــــــــيـــــــــــدو  ::

----------


## سمسمة

*البيشمنهدس على درويش..صح؟*

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

اعتقد صححححححححححححح واتفق معك ياسمسمة

----------


## mido_vib

انا اعتقد انك ابن البلد 


صح؟

 ::  مـــــــــــــيــــــــدو  ::

----------


## سموره

بيتاهيالي كده يا ميدوابن البلدصح

----------


## جنان الفردوس

يا نهار مكعبر ..  :Frown:  
ايه الكلام اللي انا شايفاه ده
لالالالالالالالالا 
العملية دي محتاجة لها تمخيخ..  :Confused:  

شوف بقى يا سيدنا ..  ::  
أنا من ساعة ما اللعبة دي ابتدت وانا هموت وانشن صح
بس لا عارفه اجيب ولا عارفه اخمن
وانت شكلك كده ناوي تدوخنا..وتوهنا .. ومش عايز حد يعرفلك طريق جرة  ::  
وتقريبا كده المرة دي بسنت واخدة ورقة بمية مش زي كل مرة..  ::  

بس انا بقى مصرة ..
والمرة دي بجد ناوية اعملها..
هلف لفة وارجع ..
استناني..

----------


## سمسمة

انتى بتشتغلى فى قنوات الاوائل ياجنان ::

----------


## te3mah

*أعتقد إنك الأستاذ عمرو إسماعيل*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يا كسوفي يا كسـوفي يا كســوفي

مش عارفة اودي وشي منكم فين

بس هفتح لكم قلبي

بقالي 4 ساعات مش عارفة ادخل هنا   ::  

كل لما اسجل اكتب حاجة غلط يا في كلمة السر يا في الاسم

واخلص الخمس مرات

واستنى ربع ساعة 

المهم انا جيت

ها عاملين ايه من غيري؟؟؟؟؟  ::  

حد سئل عني؟؟  ::  

مين بقه اللي عليه الدور

ليلتكم ابياضون  ::

----------


## سمسمة

*انتى شكلك بسنت

لانك ماشاركتيش النهاردة كتير تقريبا

وطالما لسة داخلة دلوأتى يبقى انت

صح؟*

----------


## سموره

ها هتجاوب يا مذنب 


اقصد يا من انا

بقولك مادام هتفتح قلبك قول انت مين وخلصنا ::  

طيب بص يا سي من انا  قولي اسمك بيدل علي ايه يعني لو كان كنيه فهل هي صفه فيك ولو كان اسم هل ده اسمك الحقيق ::  ها فهمت حاجه :Confused:  


جاوب والا.............. ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *عود سريس عود سريس
> ومش صعيدى كمان
> يبقى ولد خرسيس
> 
> من مطحونين البلد 
> من مسطرد وأبيس
> 
> من طنطا يا هل ترى
> ولا ميدان رمسيس
> ...



هترجعني للكتابة تاني؟
وارجع اسهر واعاني؟
ما قلت خلاص الهم نساني
وماصدقت نسيت احزاني
ولا حتى بسمع اغاني
اسمعك حاجة من الحاني؟؟
اسمع يا سيدي كلام له معاني

حبيبي الاولاني
من بعد الهجر جاني
ونادم عاللي فات

بيقول محتاج حناني
وعايزني ارجع له تاني
وانا خايف من الاهات

بيقول انت اللي ليه
حبني مين جديد
يا اغلى من عنية
راح اعيش عمري سعيد

لالا انا ههرب واسيبه
وانسى اني كنت حبيبه
واهو كله قسمة ونصيب
هيلاقي غيري الف حبيب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> والنبى إيه؟؟
> إطلع من دول يا د. أحمد قنديس!!


حاضر هطلع
بقه انا اللي شيعت جبتك من الاهوة

كان زمانك مربوط في النصبة

ماشي يا حماده

هطلع

اطلع اروح فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ::  

بجد كده هيزعل منك د. احمد

اطلع اروح فين ما تقول بئه؟؟؟؟  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت مديتناش لحد دلوقتى ولا جملة مفيدة


يا عم الشباب والرياضة 

اسئل وانا اجاوب

ده انا ناوي افتح لكم قلبي

مفيش حد لحد دلوقتي حتى سئل انا راجل ولا ست 

هههههههههههههههه

اسئل انا ؟؟

اوكي

ميدو باشا ـ انت كنت مسجل في المنتدى قبل كده بأسم ايه؟؟   ::

----------


## سمسمة

طيب انت راجل ولا ست

بس متهئلى ست؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *البيشمنهدس على درويش..صح؟*


اكيد دائماً وابداً الباشموهندز على درويش صح الصح

دي اجابة ولا سؤوال ولا ايه بالظبط؟؟؟

ايه؟؟؟

اجواب والا اعمل ايه؟؟

ايه؟؟؟
 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اعتقد صححححححححححححح واتفق معك ياسمسمة


ودائماً وابداً انا مع اللذين الوو لائه (معارض يعني)   ::  

وسيكو اسباتس زيوه مفيش

وليف النخل ما بيحميش


يابتوع الوسكي وهز الوسط  

كيلو اللحمة بقه بالقسط

انا لا اعتقد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انتى بتشتغلى فى قنوات الاوائل ياجنان


فين قنوات الاوائل دي ؟؟

عند توشكا؟

لالا انا مش جنان

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أعتقد إنك الأستاذ عمرو إسماعيل*


حددي اجابتك يا باشمهندسة
تعتقدي ولا اكيد؟
اعتبرها اجابه ولا استفسار؟؟

شوفي بقه 

انا هفتح لك قلبي

انا فرحان اوى اوى برجوعك

بس لما اطلع من هنا  نبدء السلامات والعتابات

 ::

----------


## ايمى ميشو

وبعدين  ::  
وبعدين ::  
مش عارفة عندى احساس انك  ::  
جمال النجار
لو جمال النجار تبقى جمال النجار ::  
ولو مش جمال النجار قول يا جمال انك نجار ::  
علشان انا عارفة انك جمال النجار :Confused:  
ولو مكنتش جمال النجار تبقى اكيد جمال النجار ::  
ماشى يا جمال 
ومطلعش روحى معاك ::  

ايمى

----------


## te3mah

> مفروس منك فرسة ـ بقه انا يطلع عيني انا؟؟؟ وانت بكل هدوء تعرفها 
> يا واد يا قليط انت 
> وايه ثقة متمكن انتي طعمة





> مش عارفة اودي وشي منكم فين


*انتي أنفــــال*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ها هتجاوب يا مذنب 
> اقصد يا من انا
> بقولك مادام هتفتح قلبك قول انت مين وخلصنا 
> طيب بص يا سي من انا  قولي اسمك بيدل علي ايه يعني لو كان كنيه فهل هي صفه فيك ولو كان اسم هل ده اسمك الحقيق ها فهمت حاجه 
> جاوب والا..............


ايه الرعب ده
لالا بجد كده يجيني كوابيس   ::  
بالراحة عليه وانا هقول كل حاجة يا ستو هانيم
حاضر هفتح لك قلبي
انا اسمي هو اسمي اللي اهلي سموني بيه
بس ولا همني ولا موت ولا اتسممت حتى
ولا حاولت اغيره
 ::  

اكتر من كده ايه؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب انت راجل ولا ست
> بس متهئلى ست؟؟


  ::  
طول عمري بقول عليكي قروبة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وبعدين  
> وبعدين 
> مش عارفة عندى احساس انك  
> جمال النجار
> لو جمال النجار تبقى جمال النجار 
> ولو مش جمال النجار قول يا جمال انك نجار 
> علشان انا عارفة انك جمال النجار 
> ولو مكنتش جمال النجار تبقى اكيد جمال النجار 
> ماشى يا جمال 
> ...


سلامة روحك يا روح الروح
ده انا اغير اسمي وكلي ولا تطلع روحك
اغيرني 

انا ناقص مصايب؟

تطلع روحك بسببي؟؟

الف بعد الشر   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *انتي أنفــــال*


  ::  

دي اجابة و لا اســتفســار؟؟

----------


## te3mah

إجابة طبعا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إجابة طبعا


  ::  
 ::  

طبعاً غلط

 :Bye:  

 ::

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
معلش ما جيتش اغلس من الاول كنت مسافرة
ابدأ الاسئلة مع انى فى الاخر ما بعرفش اى حد فى اى حاجة  
طيب اكتر قاعة بتدخلها ايه؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## دجى الليل

اناااااا جاااااااااااى
جئت بالخبر اليقين
 اصلى انا جهينة.....قصدى دجى الليل    ::  

رغم ان دى اول مشاركة ليا فى المسابقة 
انما واد ايه القطها وهيا طايرة      ::  

اللى عايشة علينا الدور دى  ..  ::  ............*حلا*
صح؟؟؟؟؟    
 :: 
وعند دجى الليل الخبر اليقين  ::

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

انا بقول ده جمال النجار

قول يا جمال أحسن مش هدخلك قاعة الشعر تاني

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> معلش ما جيتش اغلس من الاول كنت مسافرة
> ابدأ الاسئلة مع انى فى الاخر ما بعرفش اى حد فى اى حاجة  
> طيب اكتر قاعة بتدخلها ايه؟؟؟؟
> *


لالا عادي ولا يهمك خالث
لسة بدري تستطيعي ان تغلسي كيفما تشائي
شوفي يا طنط انا هفتح لك البي ماشي؟؟

انا عارفك من زمان اوى اوى
يعني كده من قبل ما تروحي السجل المدني وتغيري اسمك  ::  
بس دي اول مرة نشترك فيها بموضوع هنا  ::  
بدخل كل القاعات الا قاعة واحدة بس   ::  

ممكن اقولك الحمد لله على السلامة؟؟
ممكن ؟؟ ممكن؟؟
 ::

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

طيب ممكن أرجع في كلامي

و أقول انك على درويش

يللا ... انا و حظي

تحياتي

----------


## الصعيدي

مادام مش هنطلع بره .. ناخد راحتنا بأه
إنت الطيب الجوادي ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اناااااا جاااااااااااى
> جئت بالخبر اليقين
>  اصلى انا جهينة.....قصدى دجى الليل    
> رغم ان دى اول مشاركة ليا فى المسابقة 
> انما واد ايه القطها وهيا طايرة      
> 
> اللى عايشة علينا الدور دى  ..  ............*حلا*
> صح؟؟؟؟؟    
> 
> وعند دجى الليل الخبر اليقين


كان نفسي اشوفك بالليل
احنا دوئتي الصبح يمكن ماتشوفش الرد
بس انت وضميرك بقه
بتلقط ايه وهيا طايرة؟؟ الاسطى هاي جاك؟؟ (يعني بالعربي خاطف طائرات)
ياسيدي حدد بالظبط انهي دور؟؟
ده برضوا سؤوال ولا جواب ولا ايه بالظبط؟؟
حاول تيجي على نفسك
اصدي حاول تيجي بالنهار وترد
ومتتأخرش علشان ماتلسوعش
اصلي هاستناك على نار 
واللي بيحبنا ما يضربش نار في منتدانا  ::

----------


## دجى الليل

ده جواب من واحد مكشوف عنه الحجاب والنقاب وكل حاجة

هاه قولى اه او لأ
وادينا بقالنا اربع صفحااااات كفاية كده

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عرفتك
إنتى إيناد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا بقول ده جمال النجار
> قول يا جمال أحسن مش هدخلك قاعة الشعر تاني


اهلا اهلا يا سوتوميت الف مليون مرحبة بالداكترة
 نورت وشرفت يا طبيب الهوه العليل

مش هتدخلني القاعة الشعرية؟؟   ::  

خلاويص هكتب على حيطان المنتدى

ما انا واخده مونة واجرة (نقاشة وسباكة ونجارة)

 ::  
وليه طيب ما اكتب هنا 
اهوه حتى شوف::

وفر دواك احسن يا طبيب
مين اللي قال بدواك راح اطيب
جرح الاحبه مالوش اطبه
ده اللي منعني اعز حبيب
وفر ازايز الدوه يا طبيب

وصفولي وصفة كده بالبلدي
انا قلت نظرة يا اهل الله
وده كل شيخ انا زورته في بلدي
عمل المحال علشان انساه

انساه ازاي؟؟ وانا روحي معاه؟؟
انسى الدنيا واكتب وياه

جرح الاحبه مالوش اطبه
ده اللي منعني اعز حبيب
وفر ازايز الدوه يا طبيب

 ::  

بس انا مش جمال النجار    ::

----------


## على درويش

[frame="7 80"]*حيرت قلبى معاك قالت لنا ثومه
متحن يا من أنا وادينى معلومه
قول بنت ولا ولد من مصر أو روما
شاركت فى المنتدى كام مره محسومه
وقعت بالكلمات او صوره مرسومه
خلى المسابقه كده سهله ومفهومه
اكشف لى شخصيتك أو هضربك شومه*[/frame]

----------


## بنت مصر

::   ::   ::   :: 

بجد اللي بيحصل دا استحالة

----------


## miroooo

واضح انى جيت متاخر شوية 
ولكن الامور تسير على ما يرام 
وطبعا اتهاريتى أسئلة ياعينى
لكن لى سؤال الصورة الشخصية لاسمك ممكن تدينا وصف بسيط ليها 
وعدد مشاركاتكك اد ايه؟
مش عارفه اذا كان اتكرر السؤال قبل كده ولا لأ

----------


## بسمة أمل

> لالا عادي ولا يهمك خالث
> لسة بدري تستطيعي ان تغلسي كيفما تشائي
> شوفي يا طنط انا هفتح لك البي ماشي؟؟
> 
> انا عارفك من زمان اوى اوى
> يعني كده من قبل ما تروحي السجل المدني وتغيري اسمك  
> بس دي اول مرة نشترك فيها بموضوع هنا  
> بدخل كل القاعات الا قاعة واحدة بس   
> 
> ...


*امممممممممممممم
دة انت قديم فى المنتدى بقى خبرة  
طيب اممممم مش عارفة بقى انا على ما اظن كل الاسماء اتقالت بس هفكر وارجع برضة

وماشى يا بسنت بتتفرجى وتضحى علينا حاتر ماسى
هنعملك محاكمة قريب هقول لزهرة على الموضوع دة  

والاستاذ الرائع على درويش
بجد كنت هموت من الضحك رااااااااائع
رد بقى يا من انا على الاسئلة *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب ممكن أرجع في كلامي
> و أقول انك على درويش
> يللا ... انا و حظي
> تحياتي


انت تؤمر أمر يا داكتارة
ارجع برحتك على الاخر

شوف انا هفتح لك قلبي

انت امسك قائمة الاعضاء كلهم وكل شوية ارجع واقول واحد

اتنين

تلاتة


 ::    مولد يعني

ولا الرائع على درويش

----------


## مظلوووم

انت عمرو اسماعيل صح
قول قر اعترف
المكان كله محاصر
ومش ها نسيبك غير اما يبانلك اسم
انت فاهم ولا لا
على راى المثل 
خدوهوم بالصوت ليغلبوكم بالصوره
ههههههههه
ظريف مش كده
انووووووووووووووو

----------


## مظلوووم

هوا مين اللى عمال ينط فوق ده
ههههههههههههههههه
حلو والله الحركه دى يا ميروووووووووو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مادام مش هنطلع بره .. ناخد راحتنا بأه
> إنت الطيب الجوادي ؟؟


المرة دي يا بلادياتي صوح

شوف يا سيدي علشان تعرف اني بحبك بجد
             هفتح لك قلبي


انا فعلاً الطيب 
وست الحابيب (اومي يعني) طول عمرها تقول عليه طيب وابن حلال واحلى واحد في الحتة ـ ومن حلاوتي بلزق ـ واللي في جيبي مش بتاعي اقصد مش ليه ـ وطيب اوى اوى لدرجة ان القطط بتاكل عشايه.

ما شاء الله عليك يا صعيدي باشا
 ::  
جبت التايهة.

----------


## ابن الجنوب

مبروووووووووووووووك ياولد العم  
 ::

----------


## مظلوووم

الشراقوه بيهنوا الصعايده
الف مبرووك يا اولاد العم
حووووووووووول
ويجعله عامر
انوبيـــــــــــس مش اتوبيس

----------


## الصعيدي

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

باحبك يا طيب يا جوادي

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إيه ده؟؟
طب يا طيب باشا
إعترف وقول بإنك إنت إبن البلد أحسن لك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ده جواب من واحد مكشوف عنه الحجاب والنقاب وكل حاجة
> هاه قولى اه او لأ
> وادينا بقالنا اربع صفحااااات كفاية كده


لالالالالالا
لالا صحيح
كده هزعل 
يعني ايه اربع صفحات
لالالا
مش كفاية

طيب هفتح لك قلبي

انا ناوي اخليني معاكم لحد ما يجي مرضان

علشان في مرضان بنشغل في الحكح ولاوزمة

قطمت وسط 

ماله الجاهز؟  :: 

شوف بقه انت كام لا ومفيش ولا اه واحدة

لا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عرفتك
> إنتى إيناد


  ::  

اخر كلام ده يا حماده؟؟؟

 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> [frame="7 80"]*حيرت قلبى معاك قالت لنا ثومه
> متحن يا من أنا وادينى معلومه
> قول بنت ولا ولد من مصر أو روما
> شاركت فى المنتدى كام مره محسومه
> وقعت بالكلمات او صوره مرسومه
> خلى المسابقه كده سهله ومفهومه
> اكشف لى شخصيتك أو هضربك شومه*[/frame]


علي درويش باشا عيلاوه يالي
كده يعني زهقت مني يا غالي
شاركت اقل من الف بيتهيالي
توقيعي كليمات تشرح حالي
ومحدش يقدر يهوب حدالي
 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بجد اللي بيحصل دا استحالة


في ايه؟؟  ::  

ما نا شغال كويس اهوه وعماله افتح البي لما ورم

لا بجد في ايه؟؟

انا حاسس انك اخرتها انتي اللي هتدخلي تقولي عرفتك انتي ..........

بس ايه رأيك في الكي بورد الجديد خطه روعه صح؟؟

شعور امور اوى ان الواحد يكلم نفسه   :Confused:  

صحيح في ايه   ::

----------


## الصاعق

في مشاركة سابقة أفدت حضرتك أنط بشنب ودلوقتي بتحاول توحي لنا أنك مؤنث
حيرتني
الصاعق

----------


## محمد فاروق

انا تعبت الشخصية دى مش عايزة تدى اجابة صريحة على اى حاجة

محمد فاروق

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> واضح انى جيت متاخر شوية 
> ولكن الامور تسير على ما يرام 
> وطبعا اتهاريتى أسئلة ياعينى
> لكن لى سؤال الصورة الشخصية لاسمك ممكن تدينا وصف بسيط ليها 
> وعدد مشاركاتكك اد ايه؟
> مش عارفه اذا كان اتكرر السؤال قبل كده ولا لأ


اطمني عالاخر خالث يا اميرة
الامن مستتب ولسة الحمد لله مفيش دم
سبقك استاذي الغالي على درويش بالسؤوال ده وجاوبت عليه

شوفي انا هفتح لك قلبي علشان انتي باين عليكي اميرة بجد

انا اساساً كنت داخل المنتدى ده شغل
مقاولة يعني
وانا بقبض العربون من واحدة قالت اسمها مدام بس انت ولا بسونت
المهم اسم غريب كده
قالتي لي ايه رأيك ازودك خمسين جنية وتسجل عندنا
ونعمل معاك موضوع
بيني وبينك انا قلت الخمسين لحلول حلوين ينفعوا في الحر ده
ولو على التسجيل ايه يعني ما انا من زمان نفسي اعمل شريط
(شريط كاسيت)   ::  
ولو عالموضوع ـ ولا بيهمني انا اعمل مواضيع مع العوووو

ماطولش عليكي لاتنامي مني   ::  

اتدبست ومش عارف بقه اقول ايه

والمدام دي ماقلتليش اقول انا مين اصلاً

كتبالي ورقة فيها بيانات اجاوب منها ـ يعني مرة اعمل بنت ومرة راجل لما اتحولت

وشكلي كده هفضل هنا لحد ما يبان ليه اصحاب
 ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> المرة دي يا بلادياتي صوح
> 
> شوف يا سيدي علشان تعرف اني بحبك بجد
>              هفتح لك قلبي
> 
> 
> انا فعلاً الطيب 
> وست الحابيب (اومي يعني) طول عمرها تقول عليه طيب وابن حلال واحلى واحد في الحتة ـ ومن حلاوتي بلزق ـ واللي في جيبي مش بتاعي اقصد مش ليه ـ وطيب اوى اوى لدرجة ان القطط بتاكل عشايه.
> 
> ...


إيه يا حضرات .. إنتوا بتطبلوا في المتطبل .. مالراجل طلع الطيب الجوادي من زماااااااااااااااان

صباح الفل

----------


## ابن الجنوب

Matrix 
بتاع الشريط الفاضى

----------


## الصاعق

أيه موضوعك المفضل في القاعة السياسية

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *امممممممممممممم
> دة انت قديم فى المنتدى بقى خبرة  
> طيب اممممم مش عارفة بقى انا على ما اظن كل الاسماء اتقالت بس هفكر وارجع برضة
> وماشى يا بسنت بتتفرجى وتضحى علينا حاتر ماسى
> هنعملك محاكمة قريب هقول لزهرة على الموضوع دة  
> والاستاذ الرائع على درويش
> بجد كنت هموت من الضحك رااااااااائع
> رد بقى يا من انا على الاسئلة *


معقول يا بسمة لسة ماعرفتنيش؟؟؟؟  :Frown:  

فكري وارجعي برحتك انا مش عارف اخرج اساساً من الزنقة دي

محكمة لمين؟؟ كل الاحكام اللي عليه نفذتها

تقولي لزهرة تقولي لوردة تقولي للجنينة كلها

بعون الله مبنخافوشششششش


اجاوب على ايه؟ فين الاسئلة؟؟  ::

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

لأ بجد يا طيب انت ما طلعتش طيب

كده يا راجل تحيرنا موعك الحيره دي كولها

دا انت طلعت داهيه

بس بصراحة

برافو عليك

انت طلعت استاذ

تحية عطره

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت عمرو اسماعيل صح


لا مش صح

----------


## الصعيدي

عرفتك .. إنت الصعيدي .. صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الصعيدي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مبروووووووووووووووك ياولد العم


الله يبارك فيك يا غالي

مبروك على ايه؟؟

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بالله عليك يا من انا  
ماتحير الناس حرام عليك
تعبوا من كتر التفكير
طب انت متجوز وعندك اولاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
  *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إيه ده؟؟
> طب يا طيب باشا
> إعترف وقول بإنك إنت إبن البلد أحسن لك


شوف انا هفتح لك قلبي

الانكار في صالح المتهم ـ حتى اسئل سمسمة

وعلشان خاطرك انا اعترف على اي حاجة

إبن البلد ده مين؟   ::  

اوع تقولي احمد صلاح  ولا ابو يوسف

مدفعوش حاجة لسة ومش عارف اخرج من هنا

طيب حد يناديلي زوئلط صبي يجيبلي شقتين فول وطعمية

لا مش ابن البلد

----------


## الصعيدي

> الله يبارك فيك يا غالي
> 
> مبروك على ايه؟؟


لا سعادتك .. ده بيقوللي أنا .. بس نسي يعمل اقتباس
الله يبارك فيك يابن الجنوب
ومبروك للجميع
وكل سنة انتم طيبين
وبعودة الايام
وكفاية كده يا مين أنااااااااااااا .. حرام عليييييييييييييك

----------


## شمـوخ

* 



ياترى ممكن تكون د . عادل ؟
*

----------


## لحظة صدق

بس يا مين انا

انا اليوم روحى فى منخيرى

عربيتى اتخبط  ومبايلى اتسرق وجهازى  اتفيرس

انا مش بهرج فعى ده كله حصلى

 :: 
علشان كده

اخلص وقول طلعت روحنا

يلا لو مقلتش فى خلال اخر اليوم

فعلا حابعت  اليغتالك فى عالم الجن  والمجهول

 :: 
بس حاسه انك د احمد فندس

مش عارفه ليه

 :: 

 مها

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> في مشاركة سابقة أفدت حضرتك أنك بشنب ودلوقتي بتحاول توحي لنا أنك مؤنث
> حيرتني
> الصاعق


انا بتاسف لحضرتك عن اي توس تفاهم حصل
واوعدك اني بجاوب بصراحة على اي تساؤل
بس في وسط الكلام بتوه  ::  

جمد قلبك انت بس واسئل وانا افتح لك قلبي
انا راجل زيك  ::  

ماشي؟؟؟؟  ماتصدقش بقه كلام تاني

 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا تعبت الشخصية دى مش عايزة تدى اجابة صريحة على اى حاجة
> 
> محمد فاروق


ليه بس يا حماده؟؟

مع اني فاكر اني فتحت لك قلبي   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إيه يا حضرات .. إنتوا بتطبلوا في المتطبل .. مالراجل طلع الطيب الجوادي من زماااااااااااااااان
> صباح الفل


انا قلت اني الطيب بس مش الجوادي

يعني ايه بتطبلوا في المتطبل؟؟؟

دي زي الضرب في الميت؟؟   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> Matrix 
> بتاع الشريط الفاضى


طيب اوكي ماله؟؟؟  ::  

لو تقصد انه هو فلا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لأ بجد يا طيب انت ما طلعتش طيب
> كده يا راجل تحيرنا موعك الحيره دي كولها
> دا انت طلعت داهيه
> بس بصراحة
> برافو عليك
> انت طلعت استاذ
> تحية عطره


شهادة من رجل فاضل اكن له كل احترام وتقدير
اعتذ بها
 ::  
ولو كان بأيدي كنت قرئت كل حرف بتكتبه
بس ربنا ما يوريك بقه شغل المقاولات وتعبه
اني احبك في الله اخي الغالي   ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> انا قلت اني الطيب بس مش الجوادي
> 
> يعني ايه بتطبلوا في المتطبل؟؟؟
> 
> دي زي الضرب في الميت؟؟


يانهار أبيض
وانا عمال أبعت لك عالخاص على إنك الطيب الجوادي
لا مؤاخذة ياباشا   ::  
أحمد يا ناصر .. انت لسه عالقهوة ؟؟؟

شوف يا سيدي
بيقول واحد واحد مسحراتي عنده زحمة شغل فخللى الصبي بتاعه يطبل في شارع وهو في شارع تاني .. شوية كده ولقي الواد بيطبل في نفس الشارع اللي هو طبل فيه من شوية .. قالله إنت هتطبل في المتطبل .. أط أط أط

----------


## محمد فاروق

على فكرة انت حلال فيك الله هاتعمله معاك لحظة صدق   ::   ::  

وكفاية عليك الصعايدة اللى ف المنتدى يايطخوك ياما يجيبولك حاجة فى نافوخك من اسئلتهم   ::   ::  

بالشفاااااااااااااااااااااااااا   ::  

اللى عارفه انك بنت ... وشكلك قديمة عشان بتهزرى مع خلق الله بدون تكليف    ::  
المشكلة فى موضوع الاغانى اللى بتحطيها ف النص دى ؟؟؟  ::  
مين عندنا بتعرف تكتب الحاجات دى ؟؟؟؟  ::  


سؤالين لو ماردتيش عليهم رد صريح هانقلك الموضوع لقاعة المرأة والطفل !!!  ::   ::  

1-	انت بقالك كتير مش موجودة ولسه واصلة طازة يعنى
2-	الاسم يدل على كنيه ولا هوه الاسم الحقيقى

وده اخر انذار قبل ماتروحى قاعة المرأة والطفل ... وتبقى تلفى وتدورى بقى على الاطفال هناك يمكن يعرفوكى!!!  ::  


محمد فاروق

----------


## أنفـــــال

*على فكرة انا مين المرة دي دوخكم بجد.!! 
أيوة كدة خليهم يلفوا حوالين نفسهم.. 
برافو عليك!! او عليكي.. 
انا هاتفرج بس..*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

خلاص عرفتك
إنت أحمد ناصر 
 :: 
لأ بجد بقى
إذا كنت عايز تعيش أيامك اللى فاضلة لك لازم تجاوب الأسئلة اللى جاية دى بمنتهى الصراحة والصدق
يعنى من غير لف ولا دوران
إرحمنا لحسن الناس ها تطفش مننا
1-إسمك فى المنتدى مكون من كام كلمة (يعنى محمد فاروق  كلمتين-سمسمة كلمة واحدة)
2-إنت ذكر أم أنثى
3-مشاركاتك تجاوزت الألف ولا لسه
اللهم طولك يا روح
الصبر من عندك يا رب

----------


## الصاعق

برافو لو جاوب كل الأسئلة ومعرفناش
أنا سئلت مين اكتر 3 شخصيات في  القاعة السياسية بتحبهم وسئلت أيه اكتر موضوع بيعجبك في القاعة السياسية 
وسئلت مشرف ولا لاء
ومفيش إجابة
سلالالالالام
الصاعق

----------


## mido_vib

اعتقد انك د.سلطان 

وعلى فكرة دى اجابة مش سؤال 

 مـــــــــــــيـــــــــــدو

----------


## سمسمة

*انتوا عارفين دة مين

دة على اللى بياكل مورو كتير


معقولة لسة مااتحلتش لحد دلوأتى

انت دوخت الدنيا خالص

تكونش فاضل

*

----------


## سمسمة

عرفت

انتى ساكنة السحاب

صح؟

----------


## سموره

لا لا انا حاسه انك زهره العلا :Confused:

----------


## لحظة صدق

ففففففففففففففففف وبعدين عصبتنى


 ::  

وبعدين انت محدش ادر عليك ولا ايه

بقولك يا محمد فاروق  انت يابنى مش كبير القعده عندك فى فك التكسيره

انت بتلعب يابنى

انت بتهرج انت لسه بتسأل ده اسمة  ايه   انت تمسكه اول ما يدخل سامع

 ولا اقول امسك معاه بنت مصر


 ::  



هى العارفه السر


ففففففففففف

دى حاجة تزهقف



مهــــــــــــــــــــا

----------


## مظلوووم

بتلعب على مين 
داحنا المعلمين
لو بابنا مره خبط
نعرف بره مين
انت ابن البلد

----------


## بسمة أمل

جرح الزمان؟؟؟

----------


## مظلوووم

بتلعب على مين 
داحنا المعلمين
لو بابنا مره خبط
نعرف بره مين
انت ابن البلد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عرفتك .. إنت الصعيدي .. صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الصعيدي


هيق هيق هيق هيق

مش بقولك سابق سنك؟؟   :Confused:  

 انا قاهري للنخاع 

 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بالله عليك يا من انا  
> ماتحير الناس حرام عليك
> تعبوا من كتر التفكير
> طب انت متجوز وعندك اولاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


معقول؟؟؟
الغالية هنا؟؟؟
انا مش عايز امشي
مع اني اتخنقت من البشر دي
انتي نورتي يا ست الكل
شوفي بقه انا هفتح لك البي

انا كنت متجوز   ::  

وتأرملت من 6 سنوات

عندي اولاد وبنات

ولدين وبنتين

يعني حالياً ارمل واعول

عندي موبايل وكمبيوتر وتلافزيون ملون 

حاجج مرتين الحمد لله

العمرة بقه مش فاكر كتير اوى اوى ادعي ربنا يتقبل

ايه تاني ؟؟   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا سعادتك .. ده بيقوللي أنا .. بس نسي يعمل اقتباس
> الله يبارك فيك يابن الجنوب
> ومبروك للجميع
> وكل سنة انتم طيبين
> وبعودة الايام
> وكفاية كده يا مين أنااااااااااااا .. حرام عليييييييييييييك


هو فعلاً كفاية

انا هفتح لك قلبي

حاسس اني فعلاً غلبتكم   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> * 
> ياترى ممكن تكون د . عادل ؟
> *


طبعاً ممكن ليه لا؟؟؟                     ::  

انتي بس جمدي قلبك وقوليها

 ::  
















انا فعلاً د. عادل

 ::  
لم يكن احد يستطيع ان يعرفني الا من تعاملت معهم خارج المنتدى

 ::   :hey:   :y:  

لذا اعتقد اني اعرفك ايضاً

تمنياتي لكي بالتوفيق والنجاح في دراستك العليا

وخالص سلامي وتحياتي لجميع الاهل.

----------


## mido_vib

الف مبرووك يا شموخ 


بس بصراحة طلعتى 100 % ما شاء الله


الف مبروك


مكنتش اتوقع انه د.عادل ابدا 


على العموم خيرها فى غيرها


 ::  مــــــــــــيـــــــــــــدو  ::

----------


## د.عادل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواتي واخواني الاعزاء

 اتقدم بالشكر لكل من شارك معنا في هذا الموضوع الممتع حقاً

واخص بالشكر الاخت العزيزة بسنت التي رشحتني

حاولت بقدر المستطاع ان افتح لكم قلبي ههههههههههههه

اطلب العفو والسماح من الجميع 

اعترف بأنني تعمدت التمويه التضليل 

ولكوننا في قاعة فك التكشيرة 

فأرجو منكم التكرم بسعة الصدر.

لكم جميعاً كل حبي وتقديري واحترامي.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماشاء الله عليك يا د عادل
لا بجد ما كنتش اخمن ابدا
المرة الجاية هعرف حضرتك *

----------


## د.عادل

> المرة الجاية هعرف حضرتك


لكي جزيل الشكر اختي الغالية بسمة
لالا مفيش مرة جاية

كفاية كده ، رفعت ضغط زوار القاعة
 ::

----------


## شمـوخ

*   * *هيه هيه هيه  انا فزت انا فزت * *بصراحة يا جماعة انا اكتشفت اني باعرفكم كلللللللللللللللللللللللللكم بالرغم من اني جديدة وسطيكم * *شكراً لحضرتك يا  د. عادل  وربنا يخليك لنا وعلى فكرة حضورك في المنتدى ليس له مثيل .*

----------


## سمسمة

كل دة يطلع منك يادكتور عادل

كنت فاكراك طيب  ::

----------


## د.عادل

> *   * *هيه هيه هيه  انا فزت انا فزت * *بصراحة يا جماعة انا اكتشفت اني باعرفكم كلللللللللللللللللللللللللكم بالرغم من اني جديدة وسطيكم * *شكراً لحضرتك يا  د. عادل  وربنا يخليك لنا وعلى فكرة حضورك في المنتدى ليس له مثيل .*


اشكرك جزيل الشكر اختي الفاضلة على الثناء
المنتدى دائماً يفخر بأعضائه المميزين مثلك
تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري.
 ::

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم

ههههههههههههههه
قلت انى هتفرج من بعيد بس
لكن مش قادرة ماجيش واقول برافو   يادكتور عادل
حضرتك دوختنا
لألأ
قصدى دوجتهم 
 

بس والله كنت خايفة على باب قلب "من انا" من كتر الفتح والقفل  

ماشاء الله
تعرفنا على دكتور عادل الانسان الرائع حقا
والشاعر الفنان ايضا

وشكرا لبسنت على الاختيار الجميل دايما

تحياتى للجميع
ميادة*

----------


## د.عادل

> كل دة يطلع منك يادكتور عادل
> كنت فاكراك طيب


  ::  
يعني انا مش طيب؟؟

ادعو لشموخ   ::  

انا كنت ناوى افتح لكم قلبي لحد رمضان

----------


## زهرة العلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


انا بقي زعلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالانة منكم كلكم 

ومخصماكم كلكم 

ومش هكلم ولا واحد فيكم 

انا زعلانة

بقي جالكم قلب وهان عليكم تلعبوا من ورايا

مش هكلمكم مهما عملتم   ::  


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## سمسمة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
>      
> 
> 
> انا بقي زعلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالانة منكم كلكم 
> ...


انا عن نفسى اللى عايز يصالحنى يصالحنى واللى مش عايز خلاص


 ::

----------


## د.عادل

> قلت انى هتفرج من بعيد بس
> لكن مش قادرة ماجيش واقول برافو   يادكتور عادل
> حضرتك دوختنا
> لألأ
> قصدى دوختهم 
>  
> 
> بس والله كنت خايفة على باب قلب "من انا" من كتر الفتح والقفل  
> 
> ...



لكي جزيل الشكر والتحية والتقدير

كان نفسي افتح لكم قلبي ـ واخبركم بما فعله الزمان بي
ولكن  كفاية كده ـ لانها كانت هتقلب بنكد
من زمان مش كتب شعر ـ ولا سمعت اغاني
تمنياتي لكي بدوام الصحة والعافية ـ ونسيان جرح الزمان      ـــ تنفع بداية قصيدة   ::mazika2::

----------


## زهرة العلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 ::   ::   ::   ::  

انا زعلانة 

ومخصماكوا كلكم

يهون عليكم تلعبوا من ورايا 

جالكم قلب تعملوا كده 

مش هكلمكم 

انا مخصماكوا 

مفيش فايدة انا دماغي نشفه  ::  

انا زعلانة اوي اوي اوي 

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ميادة

> لكي جزيل الشكر والتحية والتقدير
> 
> كان نفسي افتح لكم قلبي ـ واخبركم بما فعله الزمان بي
> ولكن  كفاية كده ـ لانها كانت هتقلب بنكد
> من زمان مش كتب شعر ـ ولا سمعت اغاني
> تمنياتي لكي بدوام الصحة والعافية ـ ونسيان جرح الزمان      ـــ تنفع بداية قصيدة


ربنا مايجيب نكد ابدا يا دكتور
ويجعل ايام حضرتك كلها فرح وسعادة بإذن الله
ويطيب جرح كل واحد ويهون حزنه

فى انتظار العودة اذا للقاعات الأدبية

ومستنيين القصيدة..نسيان جرح الزمان..  ::  

بس يارب اعضاء المنتدى مايسمعوش الكلام وينسونى   ::  

ميادة

----------


## زهرة العلا

ماشي ياسوسة هانم 

والله لما اشوفك 

حسابك عسير 

قال لوكال قال

----------


## د.عادل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا زعلانة 
> ومخصماكوا كلكم
> يهون عليكم تلعبوا من ورايا 
> جالكم قلب تعملوا كده 
> مش هكلمكم 
> انا مخصماكوا 
> مفيش فايدة انا دماغي نشفه  
> انا زعلانة اوي اوي اوي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

صدقيني انتي ربنا بيحبك
كنت هتوهك زي اللي تاهو ومش رجعوا
هههههههههه
خيرها في غيرها
 ::

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

يا نهارك ابيض يا عدوله

كل ده يطلع منك

دا انت طلعت سوسه ( و لا مؤاخذه )

ز انا اللي كنت مفكر اني سوسه في التمويه طلعت انت اسوس من الجميع .

بس بصراحة كنت مفاجأة لنا جميعا .

كنت أكثر من رائع

بصراحة انت عاوز لك قصيدة جميلة عشان تبطل تعمل كدا تاني.

طيب لي سؤال أخير .. بره المسابقة

هل أنت متزوج 

بصراحة لو كنت كتزوج .. يبقى الله يكون عي عون مراتك لأنك مؤكد هتطلع عينها

زي ما طلعت عيننا

اوعى تزعل من هزاري يا عدوله .. احنا هنا في فك التكشوره

اخي الحبيب دكتور عادل .. احسنت و أبدعت

تقبل ودي و خالص احترامي و تقديري

أخوك جموله

ههههههههههههه

----------


## على درويش

*أخى الكريم الدكتور عادل 
أحييك على هذه المناورة الجميله
وبعد أن كشفت شخصيتك سوف أستبدل الشومه اياها ببوسه منى ليك يا دكتورنا الغالى
تقبل تحياتى
اخوك على*

----------


## محمد فاروق

حضرتك بقى طلعت د. عادل ممممممممممم ...  

وانا عمال اقول ان الشخصية واحدة ومتأكد وعامل فيها شارلوك هولمز ..ممممممممممم     

وحضرتك على مدار 8 صفحات دوختنا وطلعت عنينا ..مممممممممممم    

ومقولتش جملة مفيدة لحد فينا ...ممممممممممممم  

وكنت ناوى تفتح قلبك لحد رمضان بالطريقة دى ..ممممممممممممم  

وانا اخدت كلمتين من لحظة صدق بسبب حضرتك ..ممممممممممم  

ماشى... بنت مصر ممنوعة من دخول قاعة فك التكشيرة لمدة اسبوع وحضرتك ممنوع من دخولها مدى الحياة ...
من بكرة اليوزر نيم بتاعكو مش هايخش القاعة .... ::  

عشان تبقوا تفنفنوا علينا كويس وتطلعوا رحنا  :: ....انا سمعت ان الصعيدى فى مستشفى على البحر  ::  واحمد 

ناصر مكتئب فى منزله ::sh::  ::sh::  ولحظة صدق جالها برد  :: من الموضوع مش عارف ازاى ....وانا ف الغالب هاستقيل.. :: 

الله يسامحك يا د. عادل  :: 
تسلم ايدك وعايزين نشوف حضرتك على طول ف القاعة ... :y: 
الموضوع ده طلع مواهب كتير لناس اهنا كنا فاكرينهم .... مالهومش ف فك التكشيرة ..هههههه  ::  

وعشرة على عشرة ياشموخ بس نسيتى تقولى انى انا اللى مغششك   ::  .. يعنى عشان منظرى قدام الناس  :: 

وهارد لك للاعضاء النزلاء فى المستشفيات وربنا يقومكوا بالسلامة ....  ::  
سلام بقى انا رايح اخد مكافأة نهاية الخدمة  :: 

محمد فاروق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا نهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااار
د.عادل
يادى الكسوف
 ::   ::  
آسف جدا يا د. إذا كنت إتكلمت بطريقة مش ولا بد
بس بصراحة
حضرتك دمك خفيف جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااااا
تعبتنا ودوختنا
ودى أجمل حلقة فى الخمس حلقات اللى فاتوا
 ::   ::  
 ::   ::

----------


## بنت مصر

بصراحة يا دكتور عادل انا كمان مكنتش مصدقة
لاني انا الوحيدة اللي كنت عارفة والله العظيم
كل لما اقرا اللي انت بتقوله للاعضاء افطس من الضحك


حضرتك فعلا ابدعت وتألقت بشكل غير عادي 
والحلقة دي كشفت لنا مواهب كوميدية في شخصية حضرتك

شكرا ليك يا طبيب اسرتنا الغالي


بسنت

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*انا مين؟
اه صحيح انا مين؟  






باينى تهت  

اه اه افتكرت

انا جيت اقولكم خبر جميل جداااااااااااا

بناء على طلب السادة المشاهدين العمى  

والسادة المستمعين الطرش  

جيت اعرض عليكم فرصة بمليون جنية

والفرصة دى هيا

هيا

.
.
.
.



يووووووة نسيت تانى

استنوا اجمع


اه اه افتكرت

الفرصة انك تسألونى اى سؤال علشان تعرفونى  

وطبعا لازم تعرفوا ان الفرصة دى نادرة

لان صعب انكم تسألوا نجم زيى فى وحاشة قصدى فى جمال حسين فهمى  

وعنده عيون زى عيون الواد دة الممثل اللى بيبحلق  

كان اسمه ايه

بتاع الفيلم بتاع التانجو دة 

اسماعيل ياسين باين ولا عبد الفتاح القصرى

هوا صراحة عبد الفتاح القصرى عينيه احلى  


يوووووووة توهتكوا  


من الاخر يلا اسئلوا وانا مش هجاوب 

يلا بقى

ودانى وجعتنى من الكلام *

----------


## محمد فاروق

انا كل مرة بعمل فيها حدق وبطلع ولا حدق ولاحاجة

بس المرة دى انا منشن على اتنين مالهومش تالت

السؤال التقليدى اسمك .. اسم ولا كنية وبيتكون من مقطع واحد ولا مقطعين ؟؟؟؟

الجواب يكون شبه صريح ... بس ابوس ايدك جاوب 

ماتعملش زى الناس اللى طلعو عنينا عايزين تكون اللعبة حل عن طريق الاسئلة مش نقعد نخمن ونجين اسماء الاعضاء من ايام ماكان المنتدى فيه 5 انفار بس

محمد فاروق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى أو أختى
أو يا إنت يا إسمك إيه يا من إنت
إنت إسمك فى المنتدى من كلمتين  زى محمد فاروق
ولا من كلمة واحدة زى سمسمة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد فاروق
					
				
انا كل مرة بعمل فيها حدق وبطلع ولا حدق ولاحاجة

بس المرة دى انا منشن على اتنين مالهومش تالت

السؤال التقليدى اسمك .. اسم ولا كنية وبيتكون من مقطع واحد ولا مقطعين ؟؟؟؟

الجواب يكون شبه صريح ... بس ابوس ايدك جاوب 

ماتعملش زى الناس اللى طلعو عنينا عايزين تكون اللعبة حل عن طريق الاسئلة مش نقعد نخمن ونجين اسماء الاعضاء من ايام ماكان المنتدى فيه 5 انفار بس

محمد فاروق



ايه دة قولى يا محمد الاول

انت غيرت الصورة الرمزية بتاعتك امتى

ايه المخبر دة

اه انت بتخوفنى يعنى طيب طيب ماشى

مش هرد بقى
.
.
.
.


خلاص خلاص بلاش ضرب  

انا اسمى الصراحة يمشى كل حاجة

ساعات اساسا اخواتى بيأجروه منى  

لو عايز تاخده لفة انا موافق بس الفيزيتا هتبقى غالية

احنا اصحاب ماشى بس بيزنس ايز بيزنس  

بالنسبة للمقاطع فهوا الاسم مقطع نفسه من العييط اساسا  

انه بقى اسمى بس لو عايز عددهم

حاضر من عونيا  

هعدهملك واجى

اصلى ضعيف فى الحساب شوية

بس عمرى ما شيلته اصله تقيل  

اما العربى بقى فانا طول عمرى.......


بتكلم عربى لبلب

وشوية انجليزى اما الفرنساوى بقى انا جبار 

بعرف اقول ميرسى لوحدى  من غير ما حد يغششنى

انا باينى رغيت  

 كفاية كدة *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					
				
أخى أو أختى
أو يا إنت يا إسمك إيه يا من إنت
إنت إسمك فى المنتدى من كلمتين  زى محمد فاروق
ولا من كلمة واحدة زى سمسمة



اهلااااااااااااااااا  

هوا لازم امثلة يعنى
مانا بفهم لوحدى  
ما تخلونيس استعجل فى العد احسن هتلغبط  
بعد المقاطع اهوة

1

2

3

4

12

يوووووووووووووه استنوا هبدأ العد من الاول *

----------


## محمد فاروق

اه ده واضح انه من زى الاخوة اللى سبقوه ... هايطلع روحنا ومش هايديناعقاد نافع  ::   ::  

ماشى وانا مش داخل تانى ومش هاحل غير لما تجاوب على الاسئلة   ::   ::  

محمد فاروق

----------


## الصعيدي

أنا من امبارح باقول مافيش فايدة
مش راضي يتكلم
طلع ياحمد الطبنجة خلينا نخلص
الله يرحمه
هي ووز أ جوود بوي
انجليزي ده يا مرسي ؟؟

----------


## بنت مصر

يا من انا يا خويا والا يا ختي ازيك
منور الحلقة السادسة وربنا يعينك وينصرك على مين يعاديك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اه ده واضح انه من زى الاخوة اللى سبقوه ... هايطلع روحنا ومش هايديناعقاد نافع   
> 
> ماشى وانا مش داخل تانى ومش هاحل غير لما تجاوب على الاسئلة    
> 
> محمد فاروق



*ما انا بجاوب اهوة يا باشا 


هعترف بكل حاجة






كيلو الكوسة بعشر جنية

بس كوسة ايه بقى من بتاعت زمان  


*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنا من امبارح باقول مافيش فايدة
> مش راضي يتكلم
> طلع ياحمد الطبنجة خلينا نخلص
> الله يرحمه
> هي ووز أ جوود بوي
> انجليزي ده يا مرسي ؟؟




*دى شاتومة دى

اوعى تكون شاتومة  

انتوا كلكوا عليا ولا ايه

لا لا انا ورايا رجالة يكلوا الكيك

وانا كمان عليا عضلات اسفنج انما ايه  

قال طبنجة قال

ولا بنخاف 

احنا بنموت من الرعب *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا يا خويا والا يا ختي ازيك
> منور الحلقة السادسة وربنا يعينك وينصرك على مين يعاديك




*الف شكر يا بنت مصر  

بس عايز منك طلب

محمد فاروق مايدخلش القاعة النهاردة خالص

لانه شاكله ناويلى على شر  

وياريت احمد ناصر والصعيدى كمان

خلينا نقعد فى هدوء شوية

بلاش الاسئلة الصعبة والتهديدات دى *

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المفروض إنك تجاوب على أسئلتنا الغير مباشرة علشان نتوصل اشخصية سيادتك
ومش ها أديك مثال للأسئلة الغير مباشرة علشان أنا عارف إنك بتفهم لوحدك
فلو سمحت جاوب على السؤال ده
عدد مشاركاتك أقل من الألف ولا أكتر من الألف؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> المفروض إنك تجاوب على أسئلتنا الغير مباشرة علشان نتوصل اشخصية سيادتك
> ومش ها أديك مثال للأسئلة الغير مباشرة علشان أنا عارف إنك بتفهم لوحدك
> فلو سمحت جاوب على السؤال ده
> عدد مشاركاتك أقل من الألف ولا أكتر من الألف؟؟




*الف ايه يا احمد

دة انا عديت الالف من زمان وفوقيه الاف كدة  

دة انا هنا فى المنتدى قبل ابن البلد وبنت مصر

اهوة جاوبت على السؤال اهوة  

بلاش ضرب بقى *

----------


## دجى الليل

كل اللى بيحصل ده اسمه هجص
انتو جايين تتوهونا ولا بتردو ولا بتاع
 لكن دجى الليل المخبر السرى ابو بالطو وجرناان مخروم عرفك يا لئييييم  ::  

انت لا مؤاخذة          فجلة العلا ... قصدى....*زهرة العلا*

عرفت ازاااى؟؟ لا ده اسلوبى بقى   ::  
لما زهرة تعترف   انا هقولوكو السر           ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

طيب انت يا :من أنا 

أيوه أنت 
رد عليا

بص  ::  


من غير لف ولا دورا ن جاوب ::   ::  


انت شاركت في كل الحلقات اللي فاتت ولا ايه بالظبط


ثم السؤال المعتاد:ايه اكثر القاعات اللى بتدخلها 


وبلاش لف ودوران   ::  

عارف:انا ممكن اتفق انا والصعيدي وبقية العصابة!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::  

ويبقى ذنبك في رقبتك ::

----------


## سموره

هوفعلا اسلوب زهره العلا صح يا زهوره   ::  
بس انا عندي احساس ان سمسمه مقمصه شخصيتها يعني هي ممكن تكون سمسمه في شخصيه زهره العلا ::  عشان تعمل تمويه يعني ده احنا نعرف الكفته ::  هي المفروض كفت بس عشان انا مؤنث يعني  :: مش بيقولوا كده برضه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> كل اللى بيحصل ده اسمه هجص
> انتو جايين تتوهونا ولا بتردو ولا بتاع
>  لكن دجى الليل المخبر السرى ابو بالطو وجرناان مخروم عرفك يا لئييييم  
> 
> انت لا مؤاخذة          فجلة العلا ... قصدى....*زهرة العلا*
> 
> عرفت ازاااى؟؟ لا ده اسلوبى بقى   
> لما زهرة تعترف   انا هقولوكو السر




*لا قول دلوقتى 

قول  

قول  

يلا قول بقى

مش هتقول

على العموم انا مش خيارة العلا دى خالص *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*ببص اهوة يا ازهرى بية  

بس بلاش تتفق مع الصعيدى باشا  

وابعد المخبر ابو ايد  دة من هنا

وبلاش الكلااااااااب هما مش كانوا منعوها  

انا هعترف  


انا اشتركت فى الحلقات اللى فاتت باين  اصلى ببقى عارف الحل كل مرة   

بس بحب اسيب الباقيين يفكروا برضة  

ايه وحضرتك عايز تعرف ايه كمان 

القاعات اللى بدخلها يعنى مش كتير  

بحب اقرا مشاركات قاعات الشعر والخواطر اه وبحب قاعات التعارف والمناقشات 

وايه تانى اه والقاعة العامة والاسلامى صراحة انا بلف المنتدى لحد مارجلى ماتوجعنى  

وبلاش الارهاب الصعيدى دة احسن انا قولت قبل كدة انى ما بخفش *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هوفعلا اسلوب زهره العلا صح يا زهوره   
> بس انا عندي احساس ان سمسمه مقمصه شخصيتها يعني هي ممكن تكون سمسمه في شخصيه زهره العلا عشان تعمل تمويه يعني ده احنا نعرف الكفته هي المفروض كفت بس عشان انا مؤنث يعني مش بيقولوا كده برضه




*ايه دة يعنى انا اتنين فى بعض  

هوا انا اكيد اكيد زى ما قولت قبل كدة انى مش بطاطسة العلا  

لكن بقى بالنسبة هل انا سمسمة ولا لا

فصراحة  

صراحة  

انا برضة مش سمسمة *

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إنت سمسمة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إنت سمسمة



*لا ما اعتقدتش

*

----------


## miroooo

هههههههههههههههههههه
والله انتم اعضاء زى العسل 
معلش عشان انا معرفش اعضاء كتير فى المنتدى ده 
بس لعبة بجد تحفة
وانا بتفرج عليها 
بس مش عارفه اشارك لانى معرفش حد
هئ هئ هئ هئ

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *لا ما اعتقدتش
> 
> *


طيب هل إشتركت فى مسابقة
معايا الفوازير الطازة؟؟

----------


## Tiger Woman

عايزة اسأل سؤال مهم هو حد فينا سأل  الأستاذ و لا الأستاذة التايهه هى رجل و لا بنوته احنا كلنا بنرد على انها بنت و هى و لا هو ساعات بيكتب بصيغة المذكر 

 رد بقى رجل و لا بنت و بالمرة الاسم و العنوان و فصيلة الدم علشان انا خلاص بدأت اجوع  ::  
و بجد بقى اسمك اسم و لا كنية

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> والله انتم اعضاء زى العسل 
> معلش عشان انا معرفش اعضاء كتير فى المنتدى ده 
> بس لعبة بجد تحفة
> وانا بتفرج عليها 
> بس مش عارفه اشارك لانى معرفش حد
> هئ هئ هئ هئ



*ربنا يخليكى يا ميرو  
مع ان مش انا صاحب الفكرة   
وحاولى تخمنى برضة  *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب هل إشتركت فى مسابقة
> معايا الفوازير الطازة؟؟



*لا السؤال دة مش علينا

مش فى المقرر  

ما انا لو قولت اه هتقولى اسماء اللى اشتركوا  

ولو قولت لا هتستبعد ناس كتير  

وانا عايزكم تتلغبطوا

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عايزة اسأل سؤال مهم هو حد فينا سأل  الأستاذ و لا الأستاذة التايهه هى رجل و لا بنوته احنا كلنا بنرد على انها بنت و هى و لا هو ساعات بيكتب بصيغة المذكر 
> 
>  رد بقى رجل و لا بنت و بالمرة الاسم و العنوان و فصيلة الدم علشان انا خلاص بدأت اجوع  
> و بجد بقى اسمك اسم و لا كنية




*ايه دة احنا فينا من جوع يا ست تايجر

لا لا إلا الاكل  

اصلك لو كلتينى

سنانك تتكسر فتافيت   

اما بالنسبة لحكاية المذكر ولا المؤنث فهما من اول المسابقة ماشيين على ان الكل يتكلم بصيغة المذكر


انا مليش ذنب فيها دى  

على العموم مش هتفرق

اما الاسم والعنوان وفصيلة الدم

فالاسم : من أنا؟

والعنوان منتدى ابناء مصر

وفصيلة الدم: abcd.....

وبالنسبة لاسمى فى المنتدى فهوا يمشى كل حاجة *

----------


## سمسمة

انتى دارية

----------


## سمسمة

استنى انا جاية تانى هاروح اتغدى واجى اكمل معاك او معاكى ومش سايباك النهاردة الا اما حلها

وخلاص اسلوب التتويه دة ماعدتش جاى منه 

الواحد يحط اللى فى دماغه وخلاص عشان انتوا بتضحكوا علينا وتقولوا كلام مش مظبوط ::

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههه
انا عرفتك وجبت التايهه
انت على درويييييش
صح ولا غلط او الاسكندرانى وبس
ويجعله عاااااامر
انوووو بييييس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انتى دارية



*لا ما اظنش *

----------


## لحظة صدق

هوه  بيقول عمى  وطرش وخرص
مفيش غيره ابن البلد
الصبعه   عمى الناس كلها هوه هوه هوه مفيش غيره
نصف عاهات المنتدى كانت على يده
 بعد ما الغو ا عضويته جه  متخفى فى انا مين خايف

عرفناك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> استنى انا جاية تانى هاروح اتغدى واجى اكمل معاك او معاكى ومش سايباك النهاردة الا اما حلها
> 
> وخلاص اسلوب التتويه دة ماعدتش جاى منه 
> 
> الواحد يحط اللى فى دماغه وخلاص عشان انتوا بتضحكوا علينا وتقولوا كلام مش مظبوط



*ربنا يستر

ازيك يا سمسمة

اتغدى على مهلك واتاخرى  

وانا مش هستناكى  

احسن شكلك متعصبة

هوا كلكم عليا النهاردة ولا ايه  

بس على العموم انا ما بقولش كلام مش مظبوط  

بس انا بهرب من الاسئلة وما بجاوبش بس *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههه
> انا عرفتك وجبت التايهه
> انت على درويييييش
> صح ولا غلط او الاسكندرانى وبس
> ويجعله عاااااامر
> انوووو بييييس



*ولا دة ولا دة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هوه  بيقول عمى  وطرش وخرص
> مفيش غيره ابن البلد
> الصبعه   عمى الناس كلها هوه هوه هوه مفيش غيره
> نصف عاهات المنتدى كانت على يده
>  بعد ما الغو ا عضويته جه  متخفى فى انا مين خايف
> 
> عرفناك



*لحظة صدق  

انا فى هذة اللحظة

هكون صادق معاكى  

واقولك

انى

انى........


مش ابن البلد  *

----------


## الأزهري المصري

طيب بس يا من أنت  ::  

قولي في ودني وانا مش هقول لحد خالص غير للناس اللى في المنتدى  :Confused:  


هي ده فرصتي الوحيدة اني اكسب في المسابقة ده

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب بس يا من أنت  
> 
> قولي في ودني وانا مش هقول لحد خالص غير للناس اللى في المنتدى  
> 
> 
> هي ده فرصتي الوحيدة اني اكسب في المسابقة ده



*اه لو كدة بقى  

ممكن مية دولار فى رسالة خاصة  

هه دولار مش اى حاجة تانية  

وبعد كدة افكر بقى اقولك ولا ماقولكش *

----------


## daria

معلش بقى اللعبة دي بقيت مش فاهماها

اتفقنا ان في اسئلة حتتسأل ويكون الرد فيه بغض التضليل
لكن انا مش شايفة غير الكثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييير من التضليل
واجابت مضلله
واسلوب مضلل
وحتى مش عارفين ولد ولا بنات
والاعضاء يادوبك بينشنوا 
لا لا لا
ماينفعش النظام دة
(حيخاف انا مين دلوقتي ) ::  
دي مش مسابقة
دة تهريج
اتفضل جاوب على كل الاسئلة
باجابات هي الووضوح نفسه
عايزة احط جنب اجاباتك =الشمس اهيه
اسيبك ترد بقى ::  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دوخهم اكتر
شاطر يا انا مين
 ::  
(ليطلع حد من صحابي) ::  
مانعكش بردة

----------


## mido_vib

بص بقى انت هتتعرف هتتعرف 


بس الظاهر ان انا جيت متأخر


بس ممكن اخمن 


انتى بنت مصر 


 ::  مـــــــــــيـــــــــــدو  ::

----------


## سمسمة

*طيب ايناد*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> معلش بقى اللعبة دي بقيت مش فاهماها
> 
> اتفقنا ان في اسئلة حتتسأل ويكون الرد فيه بغض التضليل
> لكن انا مش شايفة غير الكثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييير من التضليل
> واجابت مضلله
> واسلوب مضلل
> وحتى مش عارفين ولد ولا بنات
> والاعضاء يادوبك بينشنوا 
> لا لا لا
> ...



*ماشى يا داريا

يعنى كل الزعيق دة وانتى اساسا ماعندكيش اسئلة  

يعنى بتوحيهم عليا يعنى  

هو اللى عملوه فيكوا الخمسة اللى قبلكوا ودوخوكوا هطلعوه عليا

حاتر حاتر هجاوب اهوة بس اجاوب على ايه اساسا *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بص بقى انت هتتعرف هتتعرف 
> 
> 
> بس الظاهر ان انا جيت متأخر
> 
> 
> بس ممكن اخمن 
> 
> 
> ...



*مش متأخر ولا حاجة  

بس مش بنت مصر برضة *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب ايناد*



*لا برضة   


بصوا انا بعد كدة فى كل كام رد هحطلكم لمحة عنى علشان اسهلهالكوا

انا اسمى بيتكون من مقطعين

يلا بقى شيدوا حيلكوا*

----------


## مظلوووم

اماال انتا مين اخلص
انووووووووو من غير بيس

----------


## سمسمة

*طيب على درويش*

----------


## لحظة صدق

يامظلوم انت انوبيس التوقفت عضويتك مرتين
معلش يا اسمك ايه انت بس عاوزه اسال علشان مستغربه

----------


## aynad

*طيب احمد ناصر*

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههه
ايوه يا لحظه انا اللى انتى قصدك عليه
وعضويتى ما توقفتش مرتين
دى اتوقفت تمانيه هههههههههههههههههه
ويجعله عااااامر
انوبيــــــــس

----------


## ايمى ميشو

::   ::  

انا عارفة انا هطلع من المسابقات دى 2 عباسية               2 عباسية ::  
يوة
انا اسكندرانية ::  
2 معمورة                                            2 معمورة ::   ::  
ارحمنى يا من انا  ::  
احسن انا والصعيدى واحمد ناصر
مأجرين مخصوص علشانك محمدين اية بقى ::  
عينك متشوف الا النور ::   ::  
يالا قول انت شخص ولا شخصة ::  


مستنية الرد
والله هنجطعوك ::  

ايمى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب على درويش*



*لا مش انا يا متر *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب احمد ناصر*



*لا برضة  

انتوا مابقتوش بتسألوا ليه  

زهقتوا   :*d

----------


## شمـوخ

*أنا اعتقد انها بنت مش راجل وكمان مش من المشرفين* 

*أصل بسنت واخده الامور بالدور مرة راجل ومرة ست * 
*وعمنا مين انا ما جاوبش على أي حاجة تدل على شخصيته* 
*غير ان اسمه مكون من جزئين * 
*عشان كدا أنا بأتوقع انك .....*
** 
*ممممممممممممممممممممممممم*
*ايمي ميشو صح ؟* 
*انتي ايمي ميشو *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*ماشى يا ايمى

هتجتعونى كام حتة   

ولا بيهمنى يا بشر  

قال محمدين قال دة احنا عندنا واحد هنا ياكل الزلط

هبعتهولكم لو حصل اى تهديدات تانية

مفهوم  


بس لان الاسكندرانية دول تبعنا برضة  

عايزة ايه يا ايمى وانا اجاوبلك عليه

بس بلاش حكاية شخص ولا شخصة دى اصلها هتبقى سهلة كدة *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أنا اعتقد انها بنت مش راجل وكمان مش من المشرفين* 
> 
> *أصل بسنت واخده الامور بالدور مرة راجل ومرة ست * 
> *وعمنا مين انا ما جاوبش على أي حاجة تدل على شخصيته* 
> *غير ان اسمه مكون من جزئين * 
> *عشان كدا أنا بأتوقع انك .....*
> ** 
> *ممممممممممممممممممممممممم*
> *ايمي ميشو صح ؟* 
> *انتي ايمي ميشو *



*اقولك على سر يا شموخ  

انت قولتى حاجة صح فى كلامك دة  

وبتكلم بجد المرة دى  

وانا قولت كمان ان مشاركاتى عدت الالف وان اسمى كنية واسم على بعض

هه كدة بقى كتير بقى   

اه نسيت اقولك انا مش ايمى ميشو *

----------


## mido_vib

طب هل انت عضو نشيط ؟؟؟؟


اجب بنعم او لا 


يعنى بتشارك كتير ؟؟؟


وفى حالة كان الجواب بنعم


ففى اى قاعة اكثر؟؟؟



شوفتوا اللغة العربية 


كل واحد وعلامه بقى


 ::  مـــــــــيـــــــــــــدو  ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

*شوف..
انت بسمة امل..
صح؟؟*

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أو ساكنة السحاب..؟؟

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أو جرح الزمان..؟؟

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أو زهرة العلا..؟

----------


## سموره

اشجان الليل صح

----------


## qalpoz

انا عن نفسي ... و عشان دي اول مرة اكتب فيها هنا

انا مع جنان الفردوس و اقول انها زهرة العلا

----------


## زهرة العلا

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


انا مبحبش كده


اولا انا قلت اني مخصماكوا


ثانيا العضو اللي بيحاول يقلدني انا اللي هطخه مش عوضين

العب غيرها ياشاطر

مش انا اللي اتقلد يا صغنن

انا واثقة انك واحد من الاتنين العقاريت

بسمة امل

جرح الزمان

والاتنين هيطخوا  ::  

ووالله ليلتكوا مطينة بطين

----------


## سمسمة

*طيب ماما زوزو

وان ماكنش قوليلنا انتى مشرفة ولا عضوة

وان ماكنش برضو قوليلنا اى القاعات اللى بتحبيها بالتحديد بدون لف ولا دوران

وان ماكنش قولينا عندك كام سنة

وان ماكنش برضو قولينا انتى مشهورة بايه فى المنتدى

وان ماكنش برضو قوليلى انتى اشتركتى فى كل موضوعات من انا ولا لا

وان ماكنشى قوليلنا انتى مين وريحينا*

----------


## qalpoz

*oops* *ماطلعتش زهرة العلا *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب هل انت عضو نشيط ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اجب بنعم او لا 
> 
> 
> يعنى بتشارك كتير ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...



*لا اللغة العربية هايلة يا ميدو انا حتى انا افتكرت نفسى قدام وكيل نيابة  

انا يعنى بيقولوا انى عضو نشيط بس اسألهم هما بقى  

واكتر قاعة انا نشط فيها صراحة صراحة لقاءات فى حب الله والتعارف والتهانى وبعدين بقى باقى القاعات زى بعض 

على العموم فى رد بعدك عرف الحل اسيبك بقى علشان ارد عليه *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *شوف..
> انت بسمة امل..
> صح؟؟*




*بسمة أمل

فى حد يسمى نفسه بسمة أمل  

ايه الاسماء الغريبة دى  

مين بسمة أمل ولا اعرفها  

واه نسيت اقولك

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


انا بسمة أمل   

برافو عليكى يا انفال

قوليلى بقى عرفتينى ازاى ؟؟؟

بس مبروك يا قمر  *

----------


## بسمة أمل

> أو ساكنة السحاب..؟؟






> أو جرح الزمان..؟؟






> أو زهرة العلا..؟



*انا دخت يا جنان كل دول اسماء  

جيبتى كل اسماء العضوات اللى من مقطعين  

بس كان ناقص اسمى بس
*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> اشجان الليل صح




*لا دة طلعت انا من أنا *

----------


## بسمة أمل

> انا عن نفسي ... و عشان دي اول مرة اكتب فيها هنا
> 
> انا مع جنان الفردوس و اقول انها زهرة العلا



*لا يا احمد

مش انا فجلة العلا خالص  

خلاص بقى انفال جابتها *

----------


## بسمة أمل

> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> 
> انا مبحبش كده
> 
> 
> اولا انا قلت اني مخصماكوا
> 
> 
> ...



ا*هلااااااااا

انتى لسه مشرفة يا هانم
 

دة انا قولت هما واحدة من الاتنين اللى هيعرفونى

يا سمسمة يا زهرة العلا  

وماشاء الله انتوا الاتنين ولا عرفتوا حاجة 

حضرتك جاية متأخر  

وسمسمة قالت اسماء كل اعضاء المنتدى عضو عضو وعضوة عضوة  

الا انا  

وايه صغنن دى انا مش صغنن

انا صغنونة  

 وانا والله ماكنش قصدى اقلدك معرفش كلهم اتلغبطوا فيكى ليه


بس احسن برضة بعدت عنى الشبهات*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *طيب ماما زوزو
> 
> وان ماكنش قوليلنا انتى مشرفة ولا عضوة
> 
> وان ماكنش برضو قوليلنا اى القاعات اللى بتحبيها بالتحديد بدون لف ولا دوران
> 
> وان ماكنش قولينا عندك كام سنة
> 
> وان ماكنش برضو قولينا انتى مشهورة بايه فى المنتدى
> ...



*حاضر يا سعادة الباشا وكيل النيابة

ولا هقول اى حاجة  

علشان حضرتك ماعرفتنيش

مع انكم الحكومة وعارفين كل حاجة  

لا وقولتيلى هروح اتغدى واجى خوفت بقى قولت هتعرفنى هتعرفنى  

وكنت خلاص من الرعب هعترف بكل حاجة لوحدى  

بس انفال سبقتك  *

----------


## سمسمة

*كدة يابسنت تعمليها فيا

انا كنت بامشى على اساس انك بتختارى مرة عضو ومرة مشرف

وكنت توقعت انه بسمة بس بسمة مشرفة

ماشى يابسنت دى اخرة العيش والملح

هنيالك ياست بسمة طلعتى عنينا*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *
> 
> هنيالك ياست بسمة طلعتى عنينا*



*الحمد لله دى اهم حاجة *

----------


## بنت مصر

برافو عليكي يا انفال ومبروك الفوز
وعلى فكرة بقا يا بسمة امل انت
كنتي مفاجأة بشقاوتك وخفة دمك اللي زي العسل

الف الف مبروك وشكرا ليك يا بسمة الحلقة الرائعة
اللي فعلا اسعدتينا فيها كتير


بسنت

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*
أنا مين أنا  

أنا من زمان ساكن هنا 

بحب كل المنتدى  

وبلف في كل القاعات

ساعات بغيب

بس بسيب قلبي معاكم صاحي..رقيب


بحب قاعة السياسة والرياضة والأدب


وماليش لافي الفن ولاالطرب


كفاية كدا  


كفاية أكيد *

----------


## دجى الليل

انا مش هسأل اى سؤاال يا اسمك ايه
عشان انتوا بتطنشونا ولا بتجاوبو ولا بتاااع
ارحمونا بقىىىىىى
متخليك راجل يا كابتن او يا ست هانم
وادخل موسوعة جينيس 
وابقى اول شخص يجاوب على اسئلتنا هنا

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا يا من انا ازيك وايه اخبارك
على فكرة ياريت تبطل الشغل بتاعك
وتخليك جد وتجاوب على الاعضاء بدون تمويه

سؤالي بقا اللي حيكشفك هو : بتحب الملوخية بالانارب والا لأ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*ولايهمك يادجى الليل
أوامرك يادجى الليل  

أنا قررت بناء على طلبك إني أدخل موسوعة مش عارف إيه وأجاوب على كل أسئلتك وأسئلة الإخوة اللي بيسألوا 
أنت راضي كدا؟؟ *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم  
ملوخية بالانارب يابنت مصر المحروسة؟؟؟؟
دا فعلا السؤال اللي هيفضحني  
علشان كدا أنا مش هجاوب عليه، وأمتنع عن الرد *

----------


## سموره

انت اكيد احمد ناصر بدام فيها ملوخيهطيب لو مش احمد هل اسمك اسم ولا كنايه ::  طب سؤال بس اوعي يكون في احراجانت عضو ولا عضوه ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت اكيد احمد ناصر بدام فيها ملوخيهطيب لو مش احمد هل اسمك اسم ولا كنايه طب سؤال بس اوعي يكون في احراجانت عضو ولا عضوه


*
أحمد ناصر؟؟
مين أحمد ناصر، أنا مش بعرف حد بالإسم دا  
(متزعلش ياأحمد أنا عارف انك عارف إني أنا أعرفك كويس    )

أديني جاوبت على سؤال من أسئلتك ياسمورة،، شفتي أنا كريم إزاي *

----------


## mido_vib

السؤال المعتاد 


ايه اكتر قاعة بتشارك فيها؟؟؟؟


ويا ريت تجاوب 

 ::  مـــــــــــيـــــــــــدو  ::

----------


## MaTR|X

توقيعك .. ملك ولا كتابة
قصدى صورة ولا كتابة ؟!!

و عدد مشاركاتك فوق الـ 1000 ولا اقل

----------


## aynad

> *أديني جاوبت على سؤال من أسئلتك ياسمورة،، شفتي أنا كريم إزاي *


*ههههههههههههههههههه
انا عرفتك يا مين انا 
انت اللي جاوبت 
انت كريم    ................. صح 
هههههههههههههههههه

طيب نبطل هزار بقي
انت متزوج  ( لو كنت عضو )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
متزوجة ( لو كنتي عضوة )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## pharma_boy4

انا السؤال بتاعي بقي  

انت اللي كاتب  المقدمه ؟؟؟
هاه انت ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  لو كنت انت  
يبقي انت محمد البنيان مش ده ؟؟؟

ولا انا غلطان

----------


## pharma_boy4

معلش يا من أنا ؟

حعندي اقتراح تاني  ممكن تكون الاستاذ فاضل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## د.عادل

> يا نهارك ابيض يا عدوله
> كل ده يطلع منك
> طيب لي سؤال أخير .. بره المسابقة
> هل أنت متزوج 
> بصراحة لو كنت متزوج .. يبقى الله يكون في عون مراتك لأنك مؤكد هتطلع عينها


اخي الفاضل د. جمال
لا استطيع ان اعبر عن مدى سعادتي لتقربي منكم.
بالنسبة للاجابة عن سؤوال حضرتك :
انا ارمل منذ ستة سنوات
وتوفت زوجتي أثناء ولادتها الاخيرة ـ قدر الله وما شاء فعل.
حرام عليك انا مش طلعت عينها انا طلعت روحها
الله يرحمها ويجمعني بها في جناته
ادعو الله العلي القدير ان يوفقني في اختلاس برهة من الوقت لكي اشارككم دائماً هذه الابتسامات الجميلة.
ولا يحرمني منكم ابداً ـ انتم اهلي واصدقائي
ودائماً اعتز وافتخر بكم.
لك حبي وتقديري واحترامي   ::

----------


## د.عادل

> *أخى الكريم الدكتور عادل 
> أحييك على هذه المناورة الجميله
> وبعد أن كشفت شخصيتك سوف أستبدل الشومه اياها ببوسه منى ليك يا دكتورنا الغالى
> تقبل تحياتى
> اخوك على*


اخي الغالي الباشمهندس / علي درويش
ادعو الله ان نجتمع دائماً بالبسمة والسرور
لك مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان على تواصلك.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري.   ::

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربنا يخليكى يا بسنت على ذوقك  
وشكرا ليكى انتى على المسابقة الجميلة جدا
اللى اتمتعت بجميع حلقاتها*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السؤال المعتاد 
> 
> 
> ايه اكتر قاعة بتشارك فيها؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ويا ريت تجاوب 
> 
>  مـــــــــــيـــــــــــدو



*والله ياميدو صعب أحدد القاعة اللي بشارك فيها على طول 
أنا عادة بدخل للمواضيع الجميلة اللي بتجذبني مش للقاعات *

----------


## بسمة أمل

*طيب اكتر قاعة بتشارك فيها ايه؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> توقيعك .. ملك ولا كتابة
> قصدى صورة ولا كتابة ؟!!
> 
> و عدد مشاركاتك فوق الـ 1000 ولا اقل


*
يا ماتركس ما تاخدنيش في دوكة انت ملكش الا سؤال واحد  بس، أنا عندي أشغال شاقة وهم متلتل ورايا
مش هأجاوب لك الا على سؤال واحد بس والباقي بقا تروح عند بلية اللي في العتبة يجاوب لك عليهم 

وعموما يا باشا انا مشاركاتي أقل من الألف
كويس كدا *

----------


## بسمة أمل

*ايه دة سؤالى اتسأل هغيره بقى 

اكتر عضو بتحب تدخل مواضيعه مين؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا عرفتك يا مين انا 
> انت اللي جاوبت 
> انت كريم    ................. صح 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب نبطل هزار بقي
> انت متزوج  ( لو كنت عضو )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> متزوجة ( لو كنتي عضوة )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*
إيه دا يا إيناد    ليه السؤال دا
بصي بقا يا طنط أم  دودي انا هجاوبك  بس مش دلوقتي ، لما نخلصوا من المسابقة ، ولا خليها بالليل أحسن*

----------


## سمسمة

*طيب انت عضو ولا مشرف؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا السؤال بتاعي بقي  
> 
> انت اللي كاتب  المقدمه ؟؟؟
> هاه انت ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  لو كنت انت  
> يبقي انت محمد البنيان مش ده ؟؟؟
> 
> ولا انا غلطان


*أنت هتلفق لي تهمة يا أحمد 

طبعا أنا اللي كاتب المقدمة ، أمال ايه هكون سارقها يعني ولاهكون سارقها  

محمد البنيان  مممممممممممممم لامش محمد هو محمد بس اللي بيعرف يكتب واحنا مش بنعرف نقدم نفسنا يعني( معلش يابنيان  )

وبعديها تدخل تاني وتقول فاضل، ماترسيلك على بر يابني أنا فاضل ولا محمد   

ياريتني كنت فاضل، بس متخفش أنا فاضل بس مش فاضل *

----------


## سمسمة

*هههههههههههه

طيب استاذ عاطف هلال*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ايه دة سؤالى اتسأل هغيره بقى 
> 
> اكتر عضو بتحب تدخل مواضيعه مين؟؟*


*
أهلا يامين أنا سابقا  
أزيك؟

أكثر عضو بحب أدخل مواضيعه: فاضل وإسلام شمس الدين وووووووو سر *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب انت عضو ولا مشرف؟؟*


*سمسة

أنا اكتشفت ان عندك عقدة عنصرية والدليل سعيك الدائم الدائم لطرح الأسئلة التي تميل لتصنيف البشر علشان كده مش هجاوب عليكي  

روحي شوفيلك حد يشجع ميولك اللي مش عارف بيسموها ايه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *هههههههههههه
> 
> طيب استاذ عاطف هلال*


*
واضح انك عقلتي ياسمسة قبل ما أرد عليكي  

طيب طالما انك قررت انك تتواضعي وتبقي مواطنة بلاصلاحيات أحنا هنتواضعوا ونرد عليكي  

لا مش الاستاذ عاطف هلال*

----------


## سمسمة

*طيب د. سلطان*

انا عندى تفرقة عنصرية ::(: 

كلكم عليا النهاردة يعنى

----------


## جنان الفردوس

طب استاذ كامل عوض

----------


## د.عادل

> حضرتك بقى طلعت د. عادل ممممممممممم ...


تعيش وتاخد خيرها يا معلم
 ::

----------


## د.عادل

> يا نهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااار
> د.عادل
> يادى الكسوف
> آسف جدا يا د. إذا كنت إتكلمت بطريقة مش ولا بد
> بس بصراحة
> حضرتك دمك خفيف جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااااا
> تعبتنا ودوختنا
> ودى أجمل حلقة فى الخمس حلقات اللى فاتوا


استاذي الفاضل احمد
مفيش كسوف ولا حاجة
الموضوع في قاعة فك التكشيرة ـ مافيش اي داي للاسف

وانا شخصياً كنت متوقع اكتر من كده ، وكنت هتقبل اي حاجة تحصل
اشكرك اخي الغالي
واتمنى دوام التواصل والاخوه بيننا جميعاً.

----------


## د.عادل

> بصراحة يا دكتور عادل انا كمان مكنتش مصدقة
> لاني انا الوحيدة اللي كنت عارفة والله العظيم
> كل لما اقرا اللي انت بتقوله للاعضاء افطس من الضحك
> حضرتك فعلا ابدعت وتألقت بشكل غير عادي 
> والحلقة دي كشفت لنا مواهب كوميدية في شخصية حضرتك
> شكرا ليك يا طبيب اسرتنا الغالي
> بسنت


جزيل الشكر لكي اختي الفاضلة بسنت
انتي التي منحتيني هذه الفرصة العظيمة كي اتقرب اكثر من اخواني واصدقائي
وانتهز هذه الفرصة لاعبر عن حبي وتقديري لكل من شارك بهذا الموضوع
وادعو الله الا اكون اثقلت عليكم.

تحياتي وتقديري للجميع.
 ::   ::

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أخي الحبيب د. عادل
انا آسف على هذا السؤال الذي ربما جاء على الوجيعة
رحمها الله و أسكنها فسيح جناته
و أنا أيضا سعيد بقربي منكم
أنت أخ فاضل نعتز بصحبته و أخوته
دمت في الخير يا سيدي و بارك الله بك
أخوكم د. جمال مرسي

----------


## أنفـــــال

*أقولك عرفتك ازاي..
كلمة عييط دي ماحدش بيقولها الا البورسعيدية؟؟ 
فكشفتك يا قمر.. 
أنفـــــال*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب د. سلطان*
> 
> انا عندى تفرقة عنصرية
> 
> كلكم عليا النهاردة يعنى



*لا مش د. سلطان  

متزعليش ياسمسمة  *

----------


## د.عادل

> أخي الحبيب د. عادل
> انا آسف على هذا السؤال الذي ربما جاء على الوجيعة
> رحمها الله و أسكنها فسيح جناته
> و أنا أيضا سعيد بقربي منكم
> أنت أخ فاضل نعتز بصحبته و أخوته
> دمت في الخير يا سيدي و بارك الله بك
> أخوكم د. جمال مرسي


لا داعي للاسف
فانت اخ غالي وعزيز
دائماً معجب بك وبكليماتك الرائعة
فعشْ للخيرِ إنَّ الخيرَ أبقى .... و ذكرُ اللهِ أدعى بانشغالي
و حبٌّ غير حُبِّ اللهِ فــانٍ .... و إن زانتـهُ نجماتُ الليالي 
 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب استاذ كامل عوض


*اسمه كمال عوض ياجنان الفردوس   

غلط أنا مش هو، هو مش أنا



الأسئلة فين؟ أنتو هتعددوا كل أعضاء المنتدى *

----------


## أنفـــــال

*عرفتك..
أستاذ جمال النجار..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *عرفتك..
> أستاذ جمال النجار..*



*عدد أعضاء المنتدى: 9,692

يعني هتعددوهم كلهم الليلة 

لا يا أنفال مش النجار *

----------


## أنفـــــال

طيب بص..
انا مش لاعبة  ::

----------


## سموره

طب يا من أنا يا مدوخنا اسمك من جزء ولا جزئين ::  
وياتري ياهل تري اسمك ده اسمك ولا مستلفه ::  اقصد كنيه :Confused:

----------


## سمسمة

ساكنة السحاب

----------


## سمسمة

*احنا كمان بنقول عبيط ياانفال*

----------


## ايمى ميشو

وااااااااااااااااااااااااضح انك هتتعبنا ::  
واحنا بقى هنجرب فيك العقوبة
لو مجوبتش يا من انا ياخويا
العقوبة بقى اعدام شنقا غرقا رميا بالرصاص ::  
علشان تكون عبرة هنا للى ميجاوبش ::  
انا عارفة انك طيب وهتجاوب

اسمك من كلمة ولا كلمتين؟؟؟ ::  
يالا جاوب

ايمى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب بص..
> انا مش لاعبة


*
أنفال خرجت من اللعبة

تصبحي على خير يا أنفال 

أنا كنت مجهزلك هدية 

بس يالله نامي واحلمي بيها  

أصلي قررت أحتفظ بيها لنفسي  *

----------


## سمسمة

*انا بقى بقول انك م/على درويش

صح؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب يا من أنا يا مدوخنا اسمك من جزء ولا جزئين 
> وياتري ياهل تري اسمك ده اسمك ولا مستلفه اقصد كنيه



*
سمورة 

أصول اللعبة بتقول سؤال واحد بس في كل مشاركة،  

بس لأني أنا كريم جدا هجاوبك على السؤالين

اسمي من جزء واحد ومش كنية.

تأمري بحاجة ثانية ياسمورة *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ساكنة السحاب


*
محامية المنتدى الـ.....، ولا مش هقول رأفة بحالك  

 أصلك صعبتي عليا لما قلتي كلكوا عليا النهارده  

ياريتني ساكن في السحاب بس مينفعش أصلي عندي شغل كتير على الأرض ومينفعش أسيبه وأقعد فوق  

وتحية وسلام  للمهندس درويش بس أنا مش هو *

----------


## سمسمة

زهرة العلا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااضح انك هتتعبنا 
> واحنا بقى هنجرب فيك العقوبة
> لو مجوبتش يا من انا ياخويا
> العقوبة بقى اعدام شنقا غرقا رميا بالرصاص 
> علشان تكون عبرة هنا للى ميجاوبش 
> انا عارفة انك طيب وهتجاوب
> 
> اسمك من كلمة ولا كلمتين؟؟؟ 
> يالا جاوب
> ...


*
إنت بتشتغلي إرهابية يا ايمي ميشو

ربنا يستر ويعدي اليوم دا على خير  

اسمي من كلمة وحدة بس  *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> زهرة العلا


*
غلط*

----------


## سمسمة

صح هى فعلا مش على الماسنجر :: 

طيب سمورة

----------


## سمسمة

*اشرف المجاهد

انا هاجيب اسماء الاعضاء كلهم بس عايزة اروح اتعشى الاول*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*حسابك معايا بعدين ياسمسمة  

بتتعشي بعد منتصف الليل  
دا سحور يابنتي مش عشى  

كل اجاباتك غلط في غلط   *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا عرفتك يا مين انا 
> انت اللي جاوبت 
> انت كريم    ................. صح 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب نبطل هزار بقي
> انت متزوج  ( لو كنت عضو )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> متزوجة ( لو كنتي عضوة )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*رجعت علشان أرد عليكي زي ماوعدتك ياأم دودي  

أنا مش متجوز 

عرفتيني صح *

----------


## سمسمة

*طيب انت عضو ولا مشرف

وريحنى والنبى؟؟؟

وعضو ولا عضوة

اذا قلت غلط هاعكس كلامك واحاول اصححه*

----------


## pharma_boy4

انت الدكتور جمال مرسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يلا بقي

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *أقولك عرفتك ازاي..
> كلمة عييط دي ماحدش بيقولها الا البورسعيدية؟؟ 
> فكشفتك يا قمر.. 
> أنفـــــال*



*بجد يا انفال  

مع انهم ماقالوليش  

وبشوف الناس فى التليفزيون بيقولوها

على العموم اهى سمسمة بتقولها *

----------


## ابن الجنوب

صعيدى .. ؟؟؟

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ايوه انت الصعيدي ::  


صح ::   ::  



عشان خاطري قول اه ::   ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*مش معقووووووووووووووووووووول
لا يمكن ولاشئ يصدقه عقل   
كل دة يطلع منك انت يادكتووووووووور  
على العموم انت كنت خفيف الظل جداااااا
ربنا يديم عليك الصحة والعافية
ورحم الله زوجتك واسكنها فسيح جناته
واعتذر لهذا السؤال............
ياريت تكرر الموضوع بشخصيات من المنتدى
تكون انت على اتصال بها وتعرف منها المعلومات المطلوبة
هاتكون حلقات جميلة على نظام دائرة الضوء كدة مثلا...
لك كل التقدير والاحترام
*

----------


## سموره

انا برضه بقول الصعيدي ::

----------


## بسمة أمل

شموخ؟؟؟

----------


## سمسمة

*معقوووووووووووووووول لسة مااتحلتش 

طيب نقول انفال*

----------


## aynad

*انت يا مين انا 
انا عرفتك خلاص ما يجيبها الا رجالها

انت



























































































































مين زهئتنا*

----------


## سموره

انا بقي عرفتك ::  











انتي 





































































































































































انشف ريقك شويه زي ما نشفت ريقنا ::  
























































اصبري حقول اهو :: 


























عضوه من اعضاء المنتدي ::

----------


## د.عادل

> مش معقووووووووووووووووووووول
> لا يمكن ولاشئ يصدقه عقل   
> كل دة يطلع منك انت يادكتووووووووور  
> على العموم انت كنت خفيف الظل جداااااا
> ربنا يديم عليك الصحة والعافية
> ورحم الله زوجتك واسكنها فسيح جناته
> واعتذر لهذا السؤال............
> ياريت تكرر الموضوع بشخصيات من المنتدى
> تكون انت على اتصال بها وتعرف منها المعلومات المطلوبة
> ...


لكي جزيل الشكر على دوام التواصل
واتمنى ان اجد الوقت الكافي للمشاركة بجميع قاعات المنتدى
ولكن ضيق الوقت والالتزامات المستمرة تحد من مشاركاتي
اكرر شكري وتقديري لكي
وتحياتي وسلامي للجميع

.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

معلش يقى يبقى الضعف عندي في اللغة العامية!!
بس صابت المرة دة يا قمر  ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمسمة
					
				
معقوووووووووووووووول لسة مااتحلتش 

طيب نقول انفال


يا بنتي لأ..
مش باحب العب و انا عارفة اني هاخسر..   
أنفال مين غلط!! ( معلش رديت بالنيابة عنك يا من أنا   )
على فكرة انا خايفة تكون قلم رصاص 
بس متهيألي .. لأ*

----------


## pharma_boy4

انا زهقت ومش لاعب

----------


## بسمة أمل

*ايه يا من انا حيرتنا  
ممكن يكون مين كمان من كلمة واحدة
حلا؟؟؟
يارب بقى *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يا جماعة انا اسفة جدا على تأخيري عندي ظروف صعبة منعتني من التواصل معاكم اليومين دول
انا فعلا يا بسمة حلا  برافو عليكي .. بس عرفتيني ازاي ؟ 

لي عودة للرد على الجميع قريبا


حلا

----------


## سمسمة

*حلا

طلعتى عنينا ياحلا*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

السلام عليكم
من أنا؟
أنا أبغى تعرفونى
هل ستستطيعون أن تفعلوا ذلك بسرعة شديدة مثل الفرارة؟؟
أم بسرعة بطيئة مثل الزحلفاء البرية؟؟
أنا فى إنتظار أسئلتكم وإستفساراتكم على ال  e_mail
www.man ana .nos kom

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى أو أختى العزيزة من أنا
يارب ماتقطعش نفسنا زى الناس اللى قبلك
لو سمحت أنا ها أسأل وياريت تكون إجاباتك صريحة
هل عدد مشاركاتك أقل من الألف أم أكثر من الألف؟

----------


## بنت مصر

ههههههه يا من انت ازيك ؟؟

شد حيلك وسؤالي ليك هو
كم عدد حبات السمسم في الكيلو الواحد  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أخى أو أختى العزيزة من أنا
> يارب ماتقطعش نفسنا زى الناس اللى قبلك
> لو سمحت أنا ها أسأل وياريت تكون إجاباتك صريحة
> هل عدد مشاركاتك أقل من الألف أم أكثر من الألف؟


إستاذنا بتاع الفوازير الطازة
الله يحظك
يا ريت المرة الجاية تغير سؤالك ده ولا الأسئلة تبعك خلصت
أكتر يا سيدى
هه
من أنا؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههه يا من انت ازيك ؟؟
> 
> شد حيلك وسؤالي ليك هو
> كم عدد حبات السمسم في الكيلو الواحد


ما هذا يا بسنت؟؟
ما هذا؟؟
أهذا سؤال تسأليه لى؟؟
هذا السؤال يوجه إلى سمسمة 
فهى أدرى الناس ببنى جلدتها
هع هع هع

----------


## ابن البلد

www.man ana .nos kom

انا عرفتك يا معلم 
 :: 


أقول ولا اعمل أيه ولا أستني حد يقول ولا ايه يعني ؟؟
علي العموم يا معلم هحاول أبعت لك رساله خاصه علشان بس أثبت أني عرفتك  :;):

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> www.man ana .nos kom
> 
> انا عرفتك يا معلم 
> 
> 
> 
> أقول ولا اعمل أيه ولا أستني حد يقول ولا ايه يعني ؟؟
> علي العموم يا معلم هحاول أبعت لك رساله خاصه علشان بس أثبت أني عرفتك


من أنا يا ابن البلد؟
إنت بتعرف عن طريق الفراسة أم عن طريق إستغلال إمكانيات خاصة ممنوحة للمشرف العام
قل الحقيقة وإلا حولت أوراقك لفضيلة مفتى الديار 
بلد شهادات بلدكم دى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ايه اكتر القاعات اللي بتدخلها؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه اكتر القاعات اللي بتدخلها؟؟؟


فضيلة الشيخ الأزهرى
نحن هنا نعرف فضل الأزهر ونتمنى أن يظل منارة الإسلام فى ربوع العالم كله لا فى مصر وإفريقية فقط
أنا أدخل قاعات كثيرة
فهل فى ذلك بأس؟؟
برجاء الرد السريع 
وأهلا وسهلا بالأزهر ورجاله

----------


## الأزهري المصري

لا بأس في ذلك يا رجل 

بارك الله فيك فانت اهلا لذلك وما يمنعك :: 

معلش اصل انا شيخ روش شوية ::   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا بأس في ذلك يا رجل 
> 
> بارك الله فيك فانت اهلا لذلك وما يمنعك
> 
> معلش اصل انا شيخ روش شوية


إذن يا شيخنا الأزهرى 
طالما أنك روش هكذا
هل تستطيع أن تخمن من أنا؟؟
أم أن ذلك سيكون صعب عليك قليلا لأنك جديد إلى حد ما فى المنتدى
قلت إيش؟
لا تنسانى من صالح دعائك

----------


## الأزهري المصري

لا اعرف لماذا اشك انك الصعيدي

مش عارف ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يارب تطلع صح

اللهم اكرمنا ولا تهنا

ده دعاء جماعي ولو قلت لي على الخاص انت مين هادعيليك كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وداعوي جامدة

قلت ايه؟؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إنت محمد فاروق

----------


## daria

اوكي
اهلا يا من انا
انت بتحاول توصلنا انك خليجي
او من الارياف
تبقى قاهري  ::  
انا عارفاكو يا من انا
بتكونوا دايما غير ما انتوا
انت قلت انك جديد
ومع ذلك مشاركاتك اكتر من الالف
غريبة
طيب كالعادة 
والاسئلة المعتادة
اسمك مكتوب بالعربي ولا بالانجليش
بدون تضليل
هه
الطيبب احسن
 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إنت محمد فاروق


قر قر قر قر قر قر
أضحكتنى يا رجل
رغم إن لك تؤلف فوازير لكنك غير ماهر بالحلول
وأرجو ألا تغضب منى لأنك ستندهش عندما تعرف من أنا؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اوكي
> اهلا يا من انا
> انت بتحاول توصلنا انك خليجي
> او من الارياف
> تبقى قاهري  
> انا عارفاكو يا من انا
> بتكونوا دايما غير ما انتوا
> انت قلت انك جديد
> ومع ذلك مشاركاتك اكتر من الالف
> ...


الأستاذة دارية 
مش فاكر إسمك ..أمانى أو إيمان على ما أعتقد
متى قلت أننى جديد؟؟
أرجوكى أن تنتبهى جيدا عند القراءة
أنا قلت للأزهرى أنه جديد ولم أقل أننى جديد

وأنا أحاول الخداع؟؟سامحك رب الأكوان
الحقيقة أننى من بلد عربى
والله على ما أقول شهيد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا اعرف لماذا اشك انك الصعيدي
> 
> مش عارف ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> يارب تطلع صح
> 
> اللهم اكرمنا ولا تهنا
> 
> ...


شيخنا الجليل
لماذا تشك؟
هل أنت دبوس؟
هل أنت أسمنت حتى تشك؟
لا تشك يا شيخ
أنا مش الصعيدى
ثم إننى سأقول لك من أنا
لا على الخاص
بل هنا
فى هذه الصفحة
أنا..
..
..
..
..
من أنا؟
قر قر قر قر قر

----------


## الأزهري المصري

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

طيب انت اسمك في المنتدى :اسم ولا لقب ؟؟
من كلمة ولا من كلمتين؟؟؟

----------


## الأزهري المصري

انت اطردت من المنتدى قبل كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟







خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> طيب انت اسمك في المنتدى :اسم ولا لقب ؟؟
> من كلمة ولا من كلمتين؟؟؟


شيخنا الجليل
دول سؤالين وليس سؤال واحد



> انت اطردت من المنتدى قبل كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أعتقد أنك تقصد هل تم طردى من المنتدى قبل ذلك أم لا
شوف فضيلتك
أنا بعون الله ماحدش يقدر يطردنى من المنتدى
إلا إذا كان من الإدارة بالطبع
قر قر قر قر قر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إنت محمد شحاتة
صح؟؟
قول الحقيقة أحسن لك

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ماشي يا عم من انا 
اليك سؤال واحد من السؤالين


طيب انت اسمك في المنتدى :اسم ولا لقب ؟؟



اجب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إنت محمد شحاتة
> صح؟؟
> قول الحقيقة أحسن لك


أستاذ أحمد
ممكن تقعد فى حتة ناشفة لو سمحت
 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماشي يا عم من انا 
> اليك سؤال واحد من السؤالين
> 
> 
> طيب انت اسمك في المنتدى :اسم ولا لقب ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> اجب


إسم البوليس قر قر قر قر
أنا قلت لك ولقب أعذر من أنذر

----------


## الأزهري المصري

خخخخخخخخخخخخ ::  

ده هروب من الاجابات  ::  

انا ممكن انشك فتوى في الصميم ::  

جاوب احسن لك

----------


## الأزهري المصري

انت مظلوووووم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> خخخخخخخخخخخخ 
> 
> ده هروب من الاجابات  
> 
> انا ممكن انشك فتوى في الصميم 
> 
> جاوب احسن لك


أهرب من الإجابات؟؟
لأ طبعا
ما أنا قلت لك
إسم البوليس 
يعنى قسم
ولقب أعذر من أنذر
فلو سمحت ما تهددنيش تانى بالفتاوى وإهدار الدم 
عارف ليه؟



> انت مظلوووووم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


علشان كده أنا مظلوم بس خلى بالك إنى ما إنطردتش 
فهمان ولا مو فهمان 
الله يعطيك العافية يا خوى

----------


## aynad

*يا هلا وغلا بيك يا عمو من انا 
انت بتشتغلنا حقيقي عامل نفسك فعلا خليجي علي رأي دارية
طب سؤالي 
ايه توقيعك في المواضيع ؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يا هلا وغلا بيك يا عمو من انا 
> انت بتشتغلنا حقيقي عامل نفسك فعلا خليجي علي رأي دارية
> طب سؤالي 
> ايه توقيعك في المواضيع ؟؟*


يا حاجة أم دودى حبيبك وحبيبنا
أشتغلكم ليه؟
هو إنتوا مفارش تريكو؟؟
قر قر قر قر 
وبعدين أنا مابوقعش ربنا يكفينا شر المواقاعتية
شوفى لك سؤال ثانى يا خيتى الله يباركلك
لو مصممة
إسمى مثل توقيعى

----------


## aynad

*



			
				إسمى مثل توقيعى
			
		

طب ممكن تقولهولي يا من انا في الخباثة وحمل نفسي مش واخدة بالي ؟؟
دة لو ممكن   
وانا عارفة ان ممكن
ها يلا قول انا سدة وداني*   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> طب ممكن تقولهولي يا من انا في الخباثة وحمل نفسي مش واخدة بالي ؟؟
> دة لو ممكن   
> وانا عارفة ان ممكن
> ها يلا قول انا سدة وداني*


عافاك الله يا خيتى
ويش بتسوى؟؟
المرة القادمة هاتى إمعاكى كلينكس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إنت محمد البنيان

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إنت محمد البنيان


لأ يا كابتن
وياريت كنت أنا هو
لإنه راجل جدع وزين
بس بأقولك إيه
كفايه عليك كده
وإتفضل على القهوة بقى
إنت توهت الناس كلها
لو سمحت سيب الناس تركز
ماشى يا باشا؟؟ ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ألا يوجد من يستطيع التخمين فى هذا المنتدى؟
من أنا؟
من أنا؟
لأ بصحيح..هو من أنا؟؟
قر قر قر قر قر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
أنا مضطر أمشى بعد عشرة دقائق
إن لم يستطع أحد معرفة من أنا قد أنتحر

----------


## pharma_boy4

ياه   اخيرا  عرفنا  

اللعبه دي  تجيب الضغط بجد 

ده حراااااااااااااام

----------


## aynad

*خلاص يا من انا انتحر اصلنا معرفنكش*

----------


## سمسمة

احلى مافى الموضوع دة قرقرقرقر :: 

انت ابن البلد :;):

----------


## سموره

اطلعي من دول يا سمسمة
انتي سمسمةصح

----------


## سمسمة

*اطلع منين ياسمورة

انا طالعة من بيتنا مش طالعة من حتة تانية*

----------


## سموره

عليه انا برده انتي من انا ::

----------


## سمسمة

*طب عليا بشلن انا ولا مش انا*

----------


## حلا

*أنا هرحمك يا من أنا لأني ضقت المر قبلك:

أنت البطل محمد فاروق.*

----------


## سموره

طب بلاش الشلن وخليمهم خمس ليمونات ::  


مش الخمسه بشلن برده ::

----------


## حلا

*
معلش يا أحمد يامصري وياسمسمة ويا إيناد وياسمورة ويا أنفال ويابسمة أمل، أصبروا على من أنا لأن ظروف المشاركة فيها مختلفة شوية ومن المفترض ان اللي عليه الدور يتواجد طول اليوم ليتمكن من الرد على المشاركات ، وأنا على حظي تأخرت ردود الأعضاء وأنا مرتبطة بدوام في اليوم التالي وارتفعت درجة حرارتي وكل حاجة وحشة تجمعت عليا في اليوم دا وتسببت في تعطيل الموضوع ليومين لذا ( سامحوني).*

----------


## سموره

> *
> معلش يا أحمد يامصري وياسمسمة ويا إيناد وياسمورة ويا أنفال ويابسمة أمل، أصبروا على من أنا لأن ظروف المشاركة فيها مختلفة شوية ومن المفترض ان اللي عليه الدور يتواجد طول اليوم ليتمكن من الرد على المشاركات ، وأنا على حظي تأخرت ردود الأعضاء وأنا مرتبطة بدوام في اليوم التالي وارتفعت درجة حرارتي وكل حاجة وحشة تجمعت عليا في اليوم دا وتسببت في تعطيل الموضوع ليومين لذا ( سامحوني).*


ولا يهمك يا حلا والف سلامه عليكي ::   ::

----------


## سمسمة

*ولا يهمك ياحلا الف الف سلامة عليكى ياحبيبتى 

المهم صحتك انتى مش مهم الموضوع ..ماكلهم اتأخروا علينا وطلعوا عنينا كمان

حمد الله على سلامتك

*

----------


## بنت مصر

ربنا معاكي يا حلا المنتدى الغالية
واهم شيء تطمنينا عليكي وعلى صحتك

بس بيني وبينك كنتي شاطرة ومقدروش يفهموا انك حلا واتقنتي اللهجة المصرية في الردود
لدرجة انك قدرتي تخمي الكل ومحدش خطر على باله ابدا انك انت ياقمر 


بسنت

----------


## بسمة أمل

> *
> معلش يا أحمد يامصري وياسمسمة ويا إيناد وياسمورة ويا أنفال ويابسمة أمل، أصبروا على من أنا لأن ظروف المشاركة فيها مختلفة شوية ومن المفترض ان اللي عليه الدور يتواجد طول اليوم ليتمكن من الرد على المشاركات ، وأنا على حظي تأخرت ردود الأعضاء وأنا مرتبطة بدوام في اليوم التالي وارتفعت درجة حرارتي وكل حاجة وحشة تجمعت عليا في اليوم دا وتسببت في تعطيل الموضوع ليومين لذا ( سامحوني).*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حمد الله على سلامتك يا حلا
المهم اننا اطمنا عليكِ *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *خلاص يا من انا انتحر اصلنا معرفنكش*


يا إيناد
إنتى بالذات لازم تكونى عارفانى
بس ركزى شوية  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> احلى مافى الموضوع دة قرقرقرقر
> 
> انت ابن البلد


سمسمة
إنتى قربتى تحلى على فكرة
حاولى مرة ثانية الله يعافيك
بسنت قالت لى كام عدد حبوب السمسم الموجودة فى كوب السمسم
قلت لها هذه نميمة ولا تجيبى فى سيرة سمسمة وهى مش موجوده.. قر قر قر قر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اطلعي من دول يا سمسمة
> انتي سمسمةصح


يا إم محمد
يا إم محمد
المفروض إنك تكلمينى أنا الله يباركلك
سيبى سمسمة فى حالها

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اطلع منين ياسمورة
> 
> انا طالعة من بيتنا مش طالعة من حتة تانية*


غريبة يا سمسمة
أنا أيضا طالع من بيتنا
ومع ذلك فلست بسمسمة
إذا من أنا؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عليه انا برده انتي من انا


لقد لاحظت أنكم كما تقولون بالمصرى
مولودين فوق راس بعض
كل ما أدخل موضوع أجدكم تتشاجرون
ما هى حكايتكم بالضبط

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طب عليا بشلن انا ولا مش انا*


طب ما تظرفينى أنا الشلن ده وأنا أقولك من أنا
نحن نذهب إلى المخفر وكل زلمة ياخذ حقه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أنا هرحمك يا من أنا لأني ضقت المر قبلك:
> 
> أنت البطل محمد فاروق.*


يا مرحبا بك يا حلا
والله إشتقنا لمواضيعك ومداخلاتك منذ زمن بعيد لم نلتقى على صفحات المنتدى
صحيح صحيح أنا بطل
لكن أنا لست محمد فاروق
محمد فاروق هذا لم يظهر بالمنتدى أمس
وأعتقد أنه كان مكلفا ببعض الواجبات المنزلية
لأننى سمعت من مصدر موثوق به أنه شوهد وهو يقوم بنشر الغسيل وتنفيض السجاد فى البلكونة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب بلاش الشلن وخليمهم خمس ليمونات 
> 
> 
> مش الخمسه بشلن برده


ليمون؟؟ليمون؟؟
بالله عليكى يا إم محمد
إحنا حنعمل مخلل ولا إيه؟؟
دعى شغل الطرشى تبعك هذا
ليمون؟؟
يا للمهزلة البنزهيرية

----------


## رياح الموت

انت يا انا مين


قللي في ودني ومش هاقول لحد خالص

----------


## الأزهري المصري

انت بسنت؟؟؟؟

هههههههههههههههه؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت يا انا مين
> 
> 
> قللي في ودني ومش هاقول لحد خالص


أهلا بيك يا نسمات الحياة إذا كنتى بنت
وأهلا بك يا نسيم الحياة إذا كنت ولد
أنا لا أحب التشاؤم لأنه ضد مبادىء الدين
وهذه أول مرة ألتقى معك فى موضوع
فإسمح لى بأن أرحب بك فى المنتدى
وأرجو منك أن تغير إسمك 
أو أن تعدله بحيث يصبح
رياح الموت لأعداء الأمة
بس فى الحالة دى حيبقى مظاهرة مش إسم
إذا كنت عايز تعرف أنا مين
لازم تأبجنى
يعنى تلاغينى
يعنى تظرفنى
يعنى عايزين نشرب شاى يا باشا
يعنى كلك نظر يافندم
يعنى بصريح العبارة
شخشخ جيبك وهات المعلوم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت بسنت؟؟؟؟
> 
> هههههههههههههههه؟؟؟


يا سلام يا أزهرى
فرقت معاك بنط
أنا ابن مصر مش بنتها
أنا متأكد إنك ها تعرفنى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

و انا مصّر اني اعرفك

هاعرفك باذن الله

انت بترد على مشاركاتي؟؟

----------


## محمد فاروق

أحمد ناصر

محمد فاروق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> و انا مصّر اني اعرفك
> 
> هاعرفك باذن الله
> 
> انت بترد على مشاركاتي؟؟


أيوة بأرد على مشاركاتك
لإنى دينامو فى المنتدى ده
أنا أحمد ناصر ومحمد فاروق عرفنى
أصله أروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أحمد ناصر
> 
> محمد فاروق


 :: 
 :: 
يا واد يا صاروووووووووووووخ
إنت عرفتنى إزاى؟
بس أنا إمبارح قلت لو محمد كان هنا كان فقسنى على طول
مع إنى حاولت كتير أضلل الناس
وفعلا عرفت لأنى دخات بصفتى أحمد ناصر وسألت نفسى بصفتى من أنا؟ أسئلة   ::  
لأول مرة أعرف معنى ال شيزوفرينيا   ::   ::   ::   ::  
بس بجد 
إيه اللى خلاك تعرفنى من أول مرة كده؟؟

----------


## بنت مصر

بصراحة يا احمد ناصر انت اتقنت دور الشيزوفرينيا جامد جدا
لدرجة اني انا نفسي اللي مدبراها معاك شكيت انك احمد ناصر
ونسيت اننا دفنينه سوا ... يادي الحوسة باين جالي شيزوفرينا انا كمان ههههههه  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بصراحة يا احمد ناصر انت اتقنت دور الشيزوفرينيا جامد جدا
> لدرجة اني انا نفسي اللي مدبراها معاك شكيت انك احمد ناصر
> ونسيت اننا دفنينه سوا ... يادي الحوسة باين جالي شيزوفرينا انا كمان ههههههه


هههههههههه
والله ضحكتينى يا بسنت
الحاجة اللى نفسى أعرفها
ابن البلد كان عارفنى بحق وحقيق ولا لأ؟
متهيألى لأ
لإنه قال ها أبعت لك على الخاص
وأنا ماوصلنيش أى رسالة على الخاص
لا بصفتى أحمد ناصر ولا بصفتى من أنا؟
 ::

----------


## محمد فاروق

أقولك ياسيدى والكلام ده لسمسة اولا ثم لباقى الاعضاء ثانيا   ::   ::  

اول حاجة قولت انك مش شخصية خارج مصر زى ماكونت بتحاول تعمل... ليه؟؟؟  :Confused:  
عشان انت عارف حاجات داخلية جدا على القفشات بتاعة المصريين ودى ماينفعش يعرفها حد من غير المصريين ولو قولنا انك مصرى ومسافر برة فده مش هايحاول يضلل بيه بالعكس ده هايحاول يبين انه من داخل داخل داخل مصر!!!!

تانى حاجة ودى اللى زنقت الاختيار  شوية ...  ::  

هزارك معايا .. مش اى حد يقدر يهزر معايا كده الا شخص عارف انه عزيز عليا  ::  
وعارف انه لما ينشر وقائع خاصة جدا زى كده انى مش هازعل من هزاره- واخد بالك من هزاره دى -
يعنى انا مابنشرش الغسيل ::  .. يادوبك بغسله بس عشان الفضايح من البلكونات التانية ::  ...رغم انى شفت جار ليا واقف ف البلكونة بيقول لعيل صغير يبقى يحطله المشبك اللى وقع ف السبت!!!! ::   ::  

عرفت بقى انت وكل الاعضاء ان احسن حاجة اننا نعرف العضو عن طريق ادلة وقرائن !!!  ::  
مش ننشن زى اللى فى المولد وفتح عينك تاكل ملبن ؟؟؟؟ :: 
ومش معنى كده انى كل مرة تخمينى هايطلع صح بس على الاقل يكون على اساس علمى ... اصلى قريت ده فى مجلة سويسرية اسمها ....الخ  ::   ::  

بس كنت لذيذ ياناصر خسارة انى قفشتك   ::  

محمد فاروق

----------


## د.عادل

> يادي الحوسة باين جالي شيزوفرينا انا كمان ههههههه


اي خدمات ؟؟؟   ::  
ارجو المعذرة من الجميع فضيق الوقت هو اللذي يمنعني عن المشاركة معكم ـ مما يجعلني اكتفي بالإطلاع.
انتهز هذه الفرصة لابلغكم جميعاً سلامي وتحياتي    ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أقولك ياسيدى والكلام ده لسمسة اولا ثم لباقى الاعضاء ثانيا    
> 
> اول حاجة قولت انك مش شخصية خارج مصر زى ماكونت بتحاول تعمل... ليه؟؟؟  
> عشان انت عارف حاجات داخلية جدا على القفشات بتاعة المصريين ودى ماينفعش يعرفها حد من غير المصريين ولو قولنا انك مصرى ومسافر برة فده مش هايحاول يضلل بيه بالعكس ده هايحاول يبين انه من داخل داخل داخل مصر!!!!
> 
> تانى حاجة ودى اللى زنقت الاختيار  شوية ...  
> 
> هزارك معايا .. مش اى حد يقدر يهزر معايا كده الا شخص عارف انه عزيز عليا  
> وعارف انه لما ينشر وقائع خاصة جدا زى كده انى مش هازعل من هزاره- واخد بالك من هزاره دى -
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
أنا فضلت أضحك بصوت عالى لحد ما بطنى وجعتنى
فعلا أنا كشفت نفسى بحكاية هزارى معاك دى
وفعلا يا محمد إنت عقلية ملمية معملية فذة




> ...رغم انى شفت جار ليا واقف ف البلكونة بيقول لعيل صغير يبقى يحطله المشبك اللى وقع ف السبت!!!!


قهقهقهقهقهقهقهقهقهقهقهقهقهققهقهقهقهقهقهقهقهقهقهقهق  هقهقهققهقهقههققهقهقههقهقهقهقهقهقهقهقهقهه

----------


## د.عادل

> الحاجة اللى نفسى أعرفها
> ابن البلد كان عارفنى بحق وحقيق ولا لأ؟
> متهيألى لأ
> لإنه قال ها أبعت لك على الخاص
> وأنا ماوصلنيش أى رسالة على الخاص
> لا بصفتى أحمد ناصر ولا بصفتى من أنا؟


ولا تخلي نفسك في حاجة ، وعلشان ما تقولي اني حرمك من شيئ    هعرفك:
ابن البلد كان فكرني انا
وبعت لي على الخاص
وحصل توس تفاهم
كنت فاكرة بيتكلم عن الموضوع رقم 5 اللي انا شاركت فيه
وبعدين فهمت انه يقصدك انت ففهمته اني انا مش من أنا رقم 8 انا رقم 5   ::  

تحياتي وسلامي للجميع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اي خدمات ؟؟؟   
> ارجو المعذرة من الجميع فضيق الوقت هو اللذي يمنعني عن المشاركة معكم ـ مما يجعلني اكتفي بالإطلاع.
> انتهز هذه الفرصة لابلغكم جميعاً سلامي وتحياتي


أستاذنا الفاضل والحبيب د. عادل
أنا أحمد ناصر
لأ أنا من أنا؟
بصراحة يا د. أنا مش عارف أنا مين فيهم؟   ::  
ممكن أسأل إذا كان الشيزوفرينيا علاجها ممكن ولا مستحيل؟؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ولا تخلي نفسك في حاجة ، وعلشان ما تقولي اني حرمك من شيئ    هعرفك:
> ابن البلد كان فكرني انا
> وبعت لي على الخاص
> وحصل توس تفاهم
> كنت فاكرة بيتكلم عن الموضوع رقم 5 اللي انا شاركت فيه
> وبعدين فهمت انه يقصدك انت ففهمته اني انا مش من أنا رقم 8 انا رقم 5   
> 
> تحياتي وسلامي للجميع


ههههههههه
ألف شكر يا د. عادل 
كده كل شيجن إنكشفن وبان على رأى عبدالمنعم مدبولى
وأنا شمتان فى غبن البلد ومش عارف ليه إفتكرت سعيد صالح لما قال فى مدرسة المشاغبين
مرسى الزناتى إتهزم يا رجالة
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## aynad

*ياااااااااااااااااااه
ما انا كنت عارفاك يا احمد 
كنت حقولها*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *ياااااااااااااااااااه
> ما انا كنت عارفاك يا احمد 
> كنت حقولها*


 :: 
طيب ما قولتيش ليه من الأول يا حماة بنتى
 ::

----------


## aynad

*



طيب ما قولتيش ليه من الأول يا حماة بنتى


علشان ندوخهم شوية يا احمد
وبعدين علشان محدش يحسدني علي نباهتي
وبعدين هي فين مرات ابني بقالها مدة مش بتتصل بيا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> علشان ندوخهم شوية يا احمد
> وبعدين علشان محدش يحسدني علي نباهتي
> وبعدين هي فين مرات ابني بقالها مدة مش بتتصل بيا*


 :: 
أنا مستنى البنوتة تييجى علشان أضربها
إزاى لحد دلوقت ما كلمتش حماتها؟

وإنتى فعلا نبيهه يا إيناد
(قل أعوذ برب الفلق)

----------


## سمسمة

*اه ياضلالى بقى كدة 

ايه ياجماعة انت بتظهروا بشخصيات مختلفة جدا عن اللى نعرفها فى المنتدى

ها ياسمورة طلعت انا ولا مش انا*

----------


## سموره

يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فيه ::   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم دام فضلكم اعزائى الاعضاء

اليوم استضافونى لكى اكون من انا وتسألونى من انا فهل تعرفون من انا

لا اعرف كيف ابدأ معكم الموضوع ولكن هيا اطرحوا اسئلتكم وانا سأحاول الرد عليها بدون تضليل

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا بك يا من انا
شكرا لك على قبولك تقديم الحلقة التاسعة
ولم اتوقع حقبقي قبولك له ولكنه كرمك وحسن خلقك


سؤالي هو ما رأيك  في مبدأ البروتسبتوجراميتية اللا احادية الحزوني؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا بك يا من انا
> شكرا لك على قبولك تقديم الحلقة التاسعة
> ولم اتوقع حقبقي قبولك له ولكنه كرمك وحسن خلقك
> 
> 
> سؤالي هو ما رأيك مبدأ البروتسبتوجراميتية اللا احادية؟؟


فى الحقيقة يااخت بسنت هذا المبدأ لم اسمع به من قبل لقد سمعت فقط عن مبدأ البروتسبتوجراميتية الاحادية والثنائية

ولكن لم يرد امامى من قبل هذه الكلمة فى علم الكيماء الحديثة  ::  

ولكن كيف تشكرينى ياابنة مصر الغالية الطيبة الرقيقة هذا واجبى  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *اه ياضلالى بقى كدة 
> 
> ايه ياجماعة انت بتظهروا بشخصيات مختلفة جدا عن اللى نعرفها فى المنتدى
> 
> ها ياسمورة طلعت انا ولا مش انا*


طلعت مش إنتى :: 

أنا ضلالى يا سماسيمو؟؟
يعنى عايزانى أقول للناس يا ناس أنا أحمد ناصر؟  ::

----------


## محمد فاروق

لازم الفهامة تشتغل طبعا
من كلام بنت مصر عن قبولك للمشاركة....
 اتوقع انك واحد من اثنين ولكن لن اسبق الاحداث ..
ربما كانت بنت مصر تضللنا
فلنترك العجلة تدور اولا

السؤال الاول
اسمك فى المنتدى يدل على صفة ام اسم حقيقى

السؤال الثانى يتكون من مقطع ام مقطعين ... اللقب لا يحسب!!!!

محمد فاروق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا بك يا من أنا 
هل ياترى إنت زهقان وطهقان ومتضايق؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إنت فين يا من أنا؟
يعنى إنت اللى قلت النكتة بتاعة البروفيشينال؟؟
قول الحق لأزعل منك
أنا حاسس إنه إنت مش عارف ليه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد فاروق
					
				
لازم الفهامة تشتغل طبعا
من كلام بنت مصر عن قبولك للمشاركة....
 اتوقع انك واحد من اثنين ولكن لن اسبق الاحداث ..
ربما كانت بنت مصر تضللنا
فلنترك العجلة تدور اولا

السؤال الاول
اسمك فى المنتدى يدل على صفة ام اسم حقيقى

السؤال الثانى يتكون من مقطع ام مقطعين ... اللقب لا يحسب!!!!

محمد فاروق


بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول حقيقة وبدون متاهاات من الممكن ان يكون صفة ومن الممكن ان يكون حقيقة فما رأيك انت؟

السؤال الثانى هل اسمى بيت شعر ام قصيدة حتى يتكون من مقطع او مقطعين اضحك الله سنك

اسمى مكون من خمسة مقاطع *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					
				
أهلا بك يا من أنا 
هل ياترى إنت زهقان وطهقان ومتضايق؟؟


لا اعرف اين سمعت هذه الجملة من قبل ولكن هل هذا يعتبر سؤال ام استفسار

اضحك الله سنك*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					
				
إنت فين يا من أنا؟
يعنى إنت اللى قلت النكتة بتاعة البروفيشينال؟؟
قول الحق لأزعل منك
أنا حاسس إنه إنت مش عارف ليه


لا اعرف عن ماذا تتكلم ولكن انا ليس هو*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

من هو شاعرك المفضل؟

----------


## بنت مصر

فين الاسئلة يا جماعة  ::(:

----------


## سموره

يا من انا انت يا اسمك ايه ::  
جاوب علي مشرف القاعه  وبلاش تمويه احسن ميدخلكشي القاعه تانياسمك من جزء ولا جزئين؟ ::  وعدد مشاركاتك اكثر من الف ولا اقل ؟ ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					
				
من هو شاعرك المفضل؟


شاعرى المفضل نذار قبانى*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت مصر
					
				
فين الاسئلة يا جماعة 


لاتحزنى يااختى من كثرة مرواغة السابقين

جاء على دماغ اللاحقين*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا انت يا اسمك ايه 
> جاوب علي مشرف القاعه  وبلاش تمويه احسن ميدخلكشي القاعه تانياسمك من جزء ولا جزئين؟ وعدد مشاركاتك اكثر من الف ولا اقل ؟


اسمى مكون من جزء واحد

وعدد مشاركاتى لااحسب له ولا يهمنى اذا وصل الى الالف ام لا

فالمشاركات بالمعنى وليس بالعدد

هل من اسئلة اخرى نحن فى الانتظار

----------


## سموره

لا لا لا ده كده تمويه ومينعش خالص مالص ::

----------


## سموره

تكونش ابن البلد ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا لا لا ده كده تمويه ومينعش خالص مالص


ليس تمويها ولكنه حفاظا على سرية المعلومات

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> تكونش ابن البلد


لا لست ابن البلد

----------


## ابن البلد

> لا لست ابن البلد


 طيب ابن مين ؟؟
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> اسمى مكون من جزء واحد
> 
> وعدد مشاركاتى لااحسب له ولا يهمنى اذا وصل الى الالف ام لا
> 
> فالمشاركات بالمعنى وليس بالعدد
> 
> هل من اسئلة اخرى نحن فى الانتظار


فاضل

كام سؤال ؟
ويمكن أعرفك  :;):

----------


## محمد فاروق

اكثر قاعة متواجد فيها ايه ؟؟؟

بدون تموية بقى .. وكل القاعات حبايبى والكلام ده

اكتر قاعة مش تقولى قاعتين!!!

والسؤال اللى بعده اجبارى برضه

اخر بلد سافرتها كان اسمها ايه؟؟؟؟

استنى شوية يا احمد ياصلاح عشان نتأكد

محمد فاروق

----------


## ابن البلد

> اكثر قاعة متواجد فيها ايه ؟؟؟
> 
> بدون تموية بقى .. وكل القاعات حبايبى والكلام ده
> 
> اكتر قاعة مش تقولى قاعتين!!!
> 
> والسؤال اللى بعده اجبارى برضه
> 
> اخر بلد سافرتها كان اسمها ايه؟؟؟؟
> ...


 *طيب أستنيت 
يا محمد يا فاروق
أنت تستني لبكره 
لو مردش علي الأسئله بكره أو مشوفتوش أصلا بكره 
تأكد أنه " فاضل " علي الحلو دقه*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *طيب أستنيت 
> يا محمد يا فاروق
> أنت تستني لبكره 
> لو مردش علي الأسئله بكره أو مشوفتوش أصلا بكره 
> تأكد أنه " فاضل " علي الحلو دقه*


يعنى قصدك إنه فيلسوف المنتدى؟؟
يعنى فاضل
والله متشكرين خالص يابن البلد
وكل ده فضلة خيرك
 ::

----------


## فاضــل

أنا سمعت اسمي يتردد كثيرا في هذه الناحية فجئت على الصوت العالي   ::  

ألمجرد الكتابة بالفصحى يكون من أنا هو فاضل؟ أشكرك يا من أنا على إظهار ارتباطي بالفصحى فهو ارتباط أفخر به

و ملاحظات ابن البلد على قدر ما هي دقيقة على قدر ما (تودي في داهية)   ::  

شكرا لكم

----------


## ابن البلد

> يعنى قصدك إنه فيلسوف المنتدى؟؟
> يعنى فاضل
> والله متشكرين خالص يابن البلد
> وكل ده فضلة خيرك


 لا طالما رد بقه فاضل
يبقه خلاص عرفتك يا جميل

بس مش هقول بقه 
هو بنت 
ومشرفه  :: 

و في كذا قاعه فعلا 

ولو رد من أنا بليل يبقه هي ميه في الميه  :;): 

وهروح أبعت لها رساله دلوقتي 

قشطات

----------


## فاضــل

و الله أنا رأيي أن تتمهل قليلا يا بن البلد فكم رسالة  سابقة لك طاشت و ضلت الطريق   ::   ::   ::

----------


## محمد فاروق

سمعتك بقت وحشة قوى يابن البلد ف اللعبة
انا رأيي تبقى تخش باسم تانى احسن..هههههه

محمد فاروق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> سمعتك بقت وحشة قوى يابن البلد ف اللعبة
> انا رأيي تبقى تخش باسم تانى احسن..هههههه
> 
> محمد فاروق


وأنا الحق علي علشان سمعت كلامه
هو دبسنى فى الإجابة الخطأ
بس توبة
فضل يقول فاضل فاضل لغاية ما طير البرج اللى فاضل فى نافوخى
تفتكروا من أنا ممكن يكون أ عاطف هلال؟؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> و الله أنا رأيي أن تتمهل قليلا يا بن البلد فكم رسالة  سابقة لك طاشت و ضلت الطريق


 *طارة فين بس ؟
دي أول مرة أشترك في الموضوع ده لا تاني مره 
أول مرة في احمد ناصر والمره دي

وعلي العموم كل واحد له حريه التفكير بقه 
انا عن نفسي بقول أنها مشرفة وبنت 
*

----------


## mido_vib

انت قصدك سمسمة مثلا ؟؟؟


 ::  مـــــــــــيـــــــــــــدو  ::

----------


## سموره

::   ::  علي فكره انا عرفت انت مين يا من انا بس هديك فرصه تكتبلك كام صفحه تانيه عشان تتدوخ الباقيين بس انا فقستك ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ولا قصدك بسمة أمل؟؟

----------


## aynad

*يا من انا 






































انت مين ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب ابن مين ؟؟


انا ابن احد محافظات مصر الحبيبة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
فاضل

كام سؤال ؟
ويمكن أعرفك 


طيب اتفضل اسئل ونحن سنجاوبك فى كل ماتحتاج اليه الى بناء العقل السليم

مجموعة كتب مصورة لكل الاجيال تجعلك تعرف كيف تفكر وكيف تبنى عقلك*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> محمد فاروق اكثر قاعة متواجد فيها ايه ؟؟؟
> بدون تموية بقى .. وكل القاعات حبايبى والكلام ده
> 
> اكتر قاعة مش تقولى قاعتين!!!
> 
> والسؤال اللى بعده اجبارى برضه
> 
> اخر بلد سافرتها كان اسمها ايه؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


اكثر القاعات قاعة الموبايل وهى احد القاعات التى ادخلها كثيرا لاننى ادخل قاعات كثيرة ايضا غيرها

واخر بلد سافرتها كانت بلدنا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب أستنيت 
> يا محمد يا فاروق
> أنت تستني لبكره 
> لو مردش علي الأسئله بكره أو مشوفتوش أصلا بكره 
> تأكد أنه " فاضل " علي الحلو دقه*


لا مش فاضل انا طيب  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يعنى قصدك إنه فيلسوف المنتدى؟؟
> يعنى فاضل
> والله متشكرين خالص يابن البلد
> وكل ده فضلة خيرك


هو فعلا انا فييلسوف ولكن ايضا لست فاضل وانما كريم  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
أنا سمعت اسمي يتردد كثيرا في هذه الناحية فجئت على الصوت العالي   

ألمجرد الكتابة بالفصحى يكون من أنا هو فاضل؟ أشكرك يا من أنا على إظهار ارتباطي بالفصحى فهو ارتباط أفخر به

و ملاحظات ابن البلد على قدر ما هي دقيقة على قدر ما (تودي في داهية)   

شكرا لكم 


هذا من فضل ربى

اهلا بك يافاضل ولكنهم اخطئوا هذه المرة فماذا افعل انا *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
لا طالما رد بقه فاضل
يبقه خلاص عرفتك يا جميل

بس مش هقول بقه 
هو بنت 
ومشرفه 

و في كذا قاعه فعلا 

ولو رد من أنا بليل يبقه هي ميه في الميه 

وهروح أبعت لها رساله دلوقتي 

قشطات


ومن يؤكد لك ذلك ايها الاخ الكريم

الأنك المشرف العام ؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
و الله أنا رأيي أن تتمهل قليلا يا بن البلد فكم رسالة  سابقة لك طاشت و ضلت الطريق     


حقا اخبره يابنى

دائما يضل طريقه هذا ابن البلد وهذه بنت مصر وهؤلاء هم الاعضاء هاهاهاهاها*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد فاروق
					
				
سمعتك بقت وحشة قوى يابن البلد ف اللعبة
انا رأيي تبقى تخش باسم تانى احسن..هههههه

محمد فاروق


الكل شمتان فيك

وانا ايضا اشمت فيك يابنى 

اضحك الله سنكم*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وأنا الحق علي علشان سمعت كلامه
> هو دبسنى فى الإجابة الخطأ
> بس توبة
> فضل يقول فاضل فاضل لغاية ما طير البرج اللى فاضل فى نافوخى
> تفتكروا من أنا ممكن يكون أ عاطف هلال؟؟


لا لست الاستاذ الكريم عاطف هلال بلدياتى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
طارة فين بس ؟
دي أول مرة أشترك في الموضوع ده لا تاني مره 
أول مرة في احمد ناصر والمره دي

وعلي العموم كل واحد له حريه التفكير بقه 
انا عن نفسي بقول أنها مشرفة وبنت 



لا تصر يابنى على ذلك اجهدتنى واجهدت عقلى معك 

اذهب واترك هذا الموضوع حتى لا اصوت على ايقاف عضويتك*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت قصدك سمسمة مثلا ؟؟؟
> 
> 
>  مـــــــــــيـــــــــــــدو


جواب نهائى

هاهاهاها

اضحك الله سنك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> علي فكره انا عرفت انت مين يا من انا بس هديك فرصه تكتبلك كام صفحه تانيه عشان تتدوخ الباقيين بس انا فقستك


ماذا تقصدين ايتها الفتاة

كيف فقستنى هل انا فستق هاهاهاها

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					
				
ولا قصدك بسمة أمل؟؟


لست انا hope smile هاهاهاهاها*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يا من انا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا احد الاعضاء المقيمين بالمنتدى اشتركت به من مدة اشارك مثل باقى الاعضاء واحمل اسما ايضا ولدى العديد من الاعمال الفنية التى حازت على جايزة اوسكار هاهاهاهاها

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*هل من اسئلة اخرى قبل ان ارحل*

----------


## mido_vib

عرفتك


انت محمد شحاته


صح ولا لأ ؟؟؟


 ::  مـــــــــــــيـــــــــــدو  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

مش ممكن

لا مش محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

طيب انت ذكر ام انثى

لعل وعسى نعرفك

----------


## ابن البلد

> مش ممكن
> 
> لا مش محمد فاروق


 يا بني بيقولك محمد شحاته
أنت هتجننني  ::-s:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد فاروق
					
				
طيب انت ذكر ام انثى

لعل وعسى نعرفك


انثى

ياجماعة لسة ماعرفتوش*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
يا بني بيقولك محمد شحاته
أنت هتجننني 


انا عارف بقى

ماالاتنين محمد 

اخد بالى منين يعنى *

----------


## محمد فاروق

سمسمة


محمد فاروق

----------


## فاضــل

هل اسمك فيه حرف النون؟

----------


## محمد فاروق

اوعى يطلع ف اسمك حرف النون   ::  ... لحسن اخسر انا   :Frown:  

ربنا ياستر يا استاذ فاضل

محمد فاروق

----------


## Tiger Woman

استاذ محمد البنيان

----------


## فاضــل

> *
> 
> انثى
> 
> ياجماعة لسة ماعرفتوش*



يا تيجر إنها تقول لك أنثى   ::  

و بعدين أفرغي صندوق الرسائل تبعك   ::   مليء حتى آخره   ::

----------


## daria

انا عسولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Tiger Woman

يعنى انا غلط نفسى احلها صح اصلى كمان مبلحقشى اتابع 

طب ممكن تبقى ماما زوزو

----------


## محمد فاروق

ياتايجر انثى واسمها من مقطع واحد

نقولك على اسمها ونخلص يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟
ماتتعبيناش بقى وفتحى مخك شوية ... 
ولا ماتنفعيش غير تتريقى على خلق الله ...ههههههههه

محمد فاروق

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد فاروق
					
				
سمسمة


محمد فاروق


صوووووووووح يابووووووى *

----------


## Tiger Woman

براحة شوية يا عم محمد وما تزقش كده اصلى مش متابعة من الأول ::  و بعدين انا ما بتريقش على حد ولا انت جى تهدى النفوس

قال كده انثى و من مقطع واحد فهمت تبقى ساكنة السحاب  ::  
انثى ون مقطع واحد يبقى حلا لازم يعنى تنزلى الحل دلوقتى طلعتى سمسمة طب ما فيش حركة جدعة على الخاص كدهتقوليلى فيها يا باى عليكم منتدى ربنا يسامحكم انا مش هشتركتانى لحسن المسابقة ده كشفتنى وكشفت ذكائى الخارق ::

----------


## سمسمة

> هل اسمك فيه حرف النون؟


ايوة صحيح اسمى 

سنسنة  ::

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد فاروق
					
				
اوعى يطلع ف اسمك حرف النون   ... لحسن اخسر انا   

ربنا ياستر يا استاذ فاضل

محمد فاروق


يمكن صحيح ابقى ساكنة السحاب

مش تسمعوا كلام ابن البلد  

وبعدين انا ماادتش رد كافى لميدو عشان يعتقد انى حد تانى لما قولته جواب نهائى*

----------


## سمسمة

> استاذ محمد البنيان



لا انا الاستاذة سمسمة :;):

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				



يا تيجر إنها تقول لك أنثى   

و بعدين أفرغي صندوق الرسائل تبعك    مليء حتى آخره   


انا ليا فيه رسالتين ياتايجر اوعى تحطيهم فى سلة المهملات لاحسن ارفع عليكِ قضية

وبعدين لو كنتم قريتوا كلامى كويس كنتوا اخدتوا بالكم مين انا

مش قعدت اتخانق مع ابن البلد عشان يسكت ومايقولش الحقيقة *

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
انا عسولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا فعلا عسولة ياداريا هاهاهاهاها

*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Tiger Woman
					
				
يعنى انا غلط نفسى احلها صح اصلى كمان مبلحقشى اتابع 

طب ممكن تبقى ماما زوزو


انا ماما بس ماما سمسمة  

حظ اوفر المرة القادمة مع تايد التوفير*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Tiger Woman
					
				
براحة شوية يا عم محمد وما تزقش كده اصلى مش متابعة من الأول و بعدين انا ما بتريقش على حد ولا انت جى تهدى النفوس

قال كده انثى و من مقطع واحد فهمت تبقى ساكنة السحاب  
انثى ون مقطع واحد يبقى حلا لازم يعنى تنزلى الحل دلوقتى طلعتى سمسمة طب ما فيش حركة جدعة على الخاص كدهتقوليلى فيها يا باى عليكم منتدى ربنا يسامحكم انا مش هشتركتانى لحسن المسابقة ده كشفتنى وكشفت ذكائى الخارق


معلش ياتوتو حظ اوفر المرة الجاية

اريال الجديد بقوة اللولى بيقضى على البقع الصعبة من الداخل والخارج*

----------


## سموره

مش قلتلك فقستك ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا سلام يا سلام
والله عفارم عليكى يا سمسمة
دوختينا حرام عليكى

----------


## ابن البلد

*قشطات  كده 

أبقوا أسمعوا كلامي مرة تانيه بقه هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

من انا؟
من انا؟؟
من انا؟
لا داعي للغلاسة ولا داعي للتمويه والتضليل من جهتي  ::  
اتفقنا؟؟  ::  
في انتظاركم   ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

يللا قول بسرعة انت مشاركتك فوق ال 1000 ولا لأ

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا وسهلا اخي العزيز الازهري المصري
ما هذه السرعة؟  ::  
كنت باعدل المشاركة لسه   ::  
اقل من الالف؟
بالطبع اقل من 1000  :Frown:  
لاني غير معروف كمن سبقوني
 ::  
ولكن لا بأس 
ولا تنسى ان تأتى كثيرا
 ::

----------


## سموره

اسمك من جزء ولا جزئين واسم ولا كنيه ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

سمورة
أوحشتني جدا
بصراحة بدأنا الاسئلة التي لا يد لي في أجابتها
كما ان بسنت قرصت ودني اوي
وقالت لي
يا من انا
اوعى تجاوب على سمورة بالذات
ازعلها؟
ماقدرش 
لكن بصراحة وبيني وبينك
اسمي يليق بكل ماقلتي
وهذا رد بالجزء التاني
لكن الاولاني
ماقدرش  ::  
اه يا ودني  ::  
اه يا ودني
حلاص ماجوبتش اهوه بسنت
وفين الترحيب؟
ولا قهوة  ولا شاي
فينك يا سمسمة

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا يا من انت؟؟
يارب بقا ما تدوخناش وتورينا الضهر في عز النجوم

سؤالي الاول هو انت بشنب والا من غير شنب
سؤالي التاني هل لديك حذاء بكعب عالي والا كله فلات
ونرجو عدم الافلات من الاجابة


بسنت

----------


## سموره

مش عارفه ليه انك فجله العلا اه اه معلش زهره العلا ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

بسنت
اخيرا جئت الى بالترحيب
كل دة عشان مش معروف
اوكي
مفيش اجابات
كل اللي مش حيثبتني  ::  
مالوش اجابات  ::  
اه يا ودني
خلاص خلاص
انا
من انا
شوفي بقى يبقى بشنب ولا لا
اما الاحذية
فعندي كل ما تأمرين به
مقاس كام يا مدام
المحل كله تحت امرك  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مش عارفه ليه انك فجله العلا اه اه معلش زهره العلا


سمورة
قولي الاول وانت ايضا اوحشتني  ::  
فين التثبيت؟  ::  

مفيش؟
ياللهول   ::  
زهرة العلا؟
فعلا رأيت اسمها كثيرا  ::  
مؤخرا
ياريت لي شهرتها 
اسئلة كمان؟  ::  
لا يوجد؟
خلاص
سلام

----------


## الأزهري المصري

طيب يا من انا قبل ما تبقى offline

انت بترد على مشاركاتي؟؟؟

----------


## سموره

طب يا ستي وحشينا  :: 




طب يا ما انا يا مغلبنا انت ولد ولا بنت

----------


## سموره

ما انا لازم اعرف من انت يا من انا عشان اقولك وحشتني ولا لا ::  مش يمكن تكوني واحده مش وحشاني ::  
يالا قولي انتي مين وانا مش هقول لحد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب يا من انا قبل ما تبقى offline
> 
> انت بترد على مشاركاتي؟؟؟


عمرى ما حاكون اوفلاين
ربنا يخلي الدي اس ال
اما مشاركاتي
فأنا ارد على الموضوعات
وليس الاشخاص
ابقى تعالى تاني
توقيعك جميل  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ماشي يا عم الفصيـــــح

انت بترد على موضوعاتي؟؟


انتِ انفال؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ما انا لازم اعرف من انت يا من انا عشان اقولك وحشتني ولا لا مش يمكن تكوني واحده مش وحشاني 
> يالا قولي انتي مين وانا مش هقول لحد


سمورة
لا تفهمونا غلط
كلنا هنا اخوة 
لكن عشان خاطر عيونك
انا














من انا
 ::  



بسيطة جدا


















لوسالتي محمد وفريد
يقولوهالك
 ::

----------


## سموره

طب انتي ايناد ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماشي يا عم الفصيـــــح
> 
> انت بترد على موضوعاتي؟؟
> 
> 
> انتِ انفال؟؟؟؟


موضوعاتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جديد انا عشان اقول هذا  ::  
لسه باقول يا هادي واحفظ اسامي الناس  ::  
لكن موضوعاتك اذا كانت عجبتني
اكيد قمت بالرد  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

*

كل ده يطلع منك انت يا أسي يا نانسي يا غدار يا ني 
كل ما أقرب منك تنسي بكل ثواني  وبتبعد سنه 


أيه قصدك معايا أيه أخر الحكايه 

أنا يعمل فيا كل ده 


وأسهر أغني له 


أنا أيه راماني احب ده 

أنا أيه خلاني أناديله

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب انتي ايناد


لا
 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> كل ده يطلع منك انت يا أسي يا نانسي يا غدار يا ني 
> كل ما أقرب منك تنسي بكل ثواني  وبتبعد سنه 
> 
> 
> أيه قصدك معايا أيه أخر الحكايه 
> 
> أنا يعمل فيا كل ده 
> ...


اموت اموت
كل ما بيفوت
الاقيه مبسوط
اكمني في حيرة ونار
ههههههههههههه
مين دة؟
لا لا
قاعة الفن يمين
ابن البلد
صباحه طرب
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> اموت اموت
> كل ما بيفوت
> الاقيه مبسوط
> اكمني في حيرة ونار
> ههههههههههههه
> مين دة؟
> لا لا
> قاعة الفن يمين
> ابن البلد
> صباحه طرب


 صباحه قشطة يا معلم
كده عرفتك  :: 
 :;):

----------


## الأزهري المصري

طيب ايه اكتر القاعات اللي بتدخلها؟؟؟

----------


## سموره

::  تكونيش بسنت وعامله تمويه ::

----------


## بنت مصر

كنتي زي السكر يا سنسنة هههههه

----------


## محمد فاروق

كل مرة ابن البلد يقول
قفشتك وتطلع اوت .. بأمارة فاضل

المهم ... انت ولد ولا بنت؟؟؟
عضو قديم ولا جديد؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنا أسئلتى كلها صعبة
علشان كده عايز أعرف
1البيضة الأول ولا الفرخة
2 من السبب فى تفجير مبنىالتجارة العالمى
3 جرير والفرزدق كانوا بيشتغلوا إيه

----------


## ابن البلد

> كل مرة ابن البلد يقول
> قفشتك وتطلع اوت .. بأمارة فاضل
> 
> المهم ... انت ولد ولا بنت؟؟؟
> عضو قديم ولا جديد؟؟


 يابني
أنا أول مره أشترك كان في رقم 8 وأفتكرت وقتها أنه الدكتور عادل مش احمد ناصر
ورحت بعت له رساله
وطلعت أوت فعلا

لكن سمسمة أسألها وأنت تعرف أني عرفتها علي طول

وكمان من أنات 10 دلوقتي أسأله وهو هيقولك علي طول  :: 
أني عرفته يا معلم  :;):

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يابني
> أنا أول مره أشترك كان في رقم 8 وأفتكرت وقتها أنه الدكتور عادل مش احمد ناصر
> ورحت بعت له رساله
> وطلعت أوت فعلا
> 
> لكن سمسمة أسألها وأنت تعرف أني عرفتها علي طول
> 
> وكمان من أنات 10 دلوقتي أسأله وهو هيقولك علي طول 
> أني عرفته يا معلم


يعنى معنى كده إنى الوحيد اللى خدعك
علشان تعرف إنى بروفيشنال :: 
طيب بينى وبينك يا أبو يوسف
هو من أنا ده
باحث عن رضوان الله؟
ولا فيلسوف؟
هو غالبا راجل

----------


## ابن البلد

> يعنى معنى كده إنى الوحيد اللى خدعك
> علشان تعرف إنى بروفيشنال
> طيب بينى وبينك يا أبو يوسف
> هو من أنا ده
> باحث عن رضوان الله؟
> ولا فيلسوف؟
> هو غالبا راجل


 أنت طول عمرك بروفيشينال
بس النصاحه مش منك ده عيب مني أنا  :: 

أتسرعت بس  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب ايه اكتر القاعات اللي بتدخلها؟؟؟


اهلا بالعزيز الازهري 
كنت لارغب في الرد على شخصك الذي تابعت اطروحاته امس 
ووجدتها جميلة 
ولكن للاسف هذا السؤال ليس له من اجابة عندي   ::  
فأنا حقيقة ادخل كل القاعات  ::  كما اني احس بحيرتكم لانني متوازن في جميع القاعات  :  ::  
ولكني ايضا ادعوك للمزيد من الاسئلة   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> تكونيش بسنت وعامله تمويه


سمورة 
اختى العزيزة جدا
اتوقع ان تعرفيني قبل الاخرين فلطالما التقينا   ::   ::  
اما بسنت فهي تكتفي بقرص ودني   ::  
والتعديل ورائي  ::  
لانها تقول ان اسلوبي مميز جدا  كما انها تعتاتبني لعدم تضليلي وتمويهي حتى الان  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> كل مرة ابن البلد يقول
> قفشتك وتطلع اوت .. بأمارة فاضل
> 
> المهم ... انت ولد ولا بنت؟؟؟
> عضو قديم ولا جديد؟؟


محمد فاروق
اقدم كل اعتذاري  ::   ولكن فعلا عرفني ابن البلد ربما تسرع منه وربما بسبب صداقة واخوة اتمنى ان يديمها رب العالمين سبحانه وتعالى   ::  
بالنسبة لنوعي اذا كنت ذكرا او انثى
اتذكر انك كنت من انا في حلقة 
الا ترى اذني المحمرة ؟؟  ::  
لا استطيع القول
ولكن حقيقة وبدون تضليل انا عضو جديد بالنسبة لاعضاء مثل حضرتك ولكني ايضا لاعضاء كالاخت انفال ايضا جديد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنا أسئلتى كلها صعبة
> علشان كده عايز أعرف
> 1البيضة الأول ولا الفرخة
> 2 من السبب فى تفجير مبنىالتجارة العالمى
> 3 جرير والفرزدق كانوا بيشتغلوا إيه


يامرحبا بالاسئلة الصعبة
1_البيضة ولا الفرخة تقصد الدجاجة 
هذه لا اعلمها  ::  
2_من السبب في تفجير مبنى التجارة؟
اظنهم اعدائنا ويظنهم الامريكان العرب ويظن العرب انه بن لادن 
من تظن انت؟  ::  
3_جرير والفرزدق بيشتغلوا ايه؟
واضح انهم من علماء المسلمين من اسمائهم  ::  
هذه الاجابات 
هل من مزيد؟
 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يابني
> أنا أول مره أشترك كان في رقم 8 وأفتكرت وقتها أنه الدكتور عادل مش احمد ناصر
> ورحت بعت له رساله
> وطلعت أوت فعلا
> 
> لكن سمسمة أسألها وأنت تعرف أني عرفتها علي طول
> 
> وكمان من أنات 10 دلوقتي أسأله وهو هيقولك علي طول 
> أني عرفته يا معلم


تم بالفعل معرفتي من  قبل المشرف العام 
وحتى ارحل من المنتدي او اموت او ان يلغي عضويتي لابد ان تتذكروا انه عرفني   ::  
المشرف العام عرفني  ::  
ابن البلد عرفني  ::  







[ولكن بسبب شهامته ونبل اخلاقه لم يقل من انا لاحيركم قليلا

----------


## ابن البلد

*في الحقيقه يعني الحقيقه يعني الحقيقه 
أنا هموت علي نفسي من الضحك
من طريقة كتابتك

يا بني حرام عليك
راجع ردودك قبل ما تنزلها نصهها حروف زياده 

في الحقيقه يعني في الحقيقه*

----------


## Tiger Woman

طب انت جديد بجد و لا كل شوية بتجدد نفسك يعنى تم خروجك و رجعوك اكتر من مرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فاضل
فاضل

----------


## محمد فاروق

الصعيدى

محمد فاروق

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *في الحقيقه يعني الحقيقه يعني الحقيقه 
> أنا هموت علي نفسي من الضحك
> من طريقة كتابتك
> 
> يا بني حرام عليك
> راجع ردودك قبل ما تنزلها نصهها حروف زياده 
> 
> في الحقيقه يعني في الحقيقه*


ابن البلد 
اتمنى لك دوام الضحك والعافية
واتمنى ان لا اكون ضيف ثقيل الظل عليكم  ::  
ولكن حتى ان قمت بالتمويه فأنت تعلم اني لا اجيد التمثيل ولم يكن يوما من خصالي  ::  
ولا اجيد ايضا ان اكتب الا كنفسي  ::  
ام اني ايضا ثقيل الظل  ::  
واراجع ردودي دائما ولا اجد بها بئسا  ::  
ايمكن ذلك بدلا مني  ::  
وتتحمل قرصات بسنت كما اتحملها  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب انت جديد بجد و لا كل شوية بتجدد نفسك يعنى تم خروجك و رجعوك اكتر من مرة


الاخت تايجر وومان صاحبة الصورة المثيرة للجدل
لم افهم جيدا ما تعنين ب(و لا كل شوية بتجدد نفسك يعنى تم خروجك و رجعوك اكتر من مرة)  :Confused:  
فلقد دعوت هنا بدعوة كلكم تعلمونها جيدا   ::  
(اظن كدة سهلتها اوي بس راجعي التهاني والتعارف)  ::  
وبصراحة وفي الحقيقية(ابن البلد)مازلت احس انكم لاتقتربون مني   :Frown:  
لذا فقد قررنا ان اسهلها جدا  ::  
الي بالاسئلة  ::  
وانا في انتظارك  ::  م

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> فاضل
> فاضل


العزيز احمد ناصر
اشكر لك عقلك الراجح(سيب ابن البلد في حاله دة صاحبي وانا فاهمه)
ولكن
اقتربت جدا :: 
حاسس ان المرة القادمة ستعرفني  ::  
انتظر تخمينك  ::  
لان مادعاك لقول اني فاضل 
في ايضا ::

----------


## فاضــل

و الله أنت تخجلني يا احمد يا ناصر و لكن عزائي و سلواي أني أذكرك كما تذكرني فأنت دائما في بالي

التمويه على أشده 

و الحقيقة لم استطع التخمين إلى الآن

و لكن الصعيدي احتمال كبير

و الأزهري المصري احتمال ايضا

----------


## سمسمة

*انت ويلى 76*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الصعيدى
> 
> محمد فاروق


لا يا محمد
ولست صعيديا ابدا(من غير سؤالك اجبت )

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> و الله أنت تخجلني يا احمد يا ناصر و لكن عزائي و سلواي أني أذكرك كما تذكرني فأنت دائما في بالي
> 
> التمويه على أشده 
> 
> و الحقيقة لم استطع التخمين إلى الآن
> 
> و لكن الصعيدي احتمال كبير
> 
> و الأزهري المصري احتمال ايضا


المشرف القدير وفيلسوف المنتدى فاضل
مرحب بك دوما
التمويه على اشده؟
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
ادميت قلبي   ::  
فأنا صادق جدا ويشهد لى الجميع بذلك  ::  
ولتسأل ابن البلد فلقد كلمني هذا الصباح اني مكشوف جدا  ::  
وليسترني الله بستره 
 ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> و الله أنت تخجلني يا احمد يا ناصر و لكن عزائي و سلواي أني أذكرك كما تذكرني فأنت دائما في بالي
> 
> التمويه على أشده 
> 
> و الحقيقة لم استطع التخمين إلى الآن
> 
> و لكن الصعيدي احتمال كبير
> 
> و الأزهري المصري احتمال ايضا


ايه يا عم فاضل
ازاي اكون من انا وادخل اسئل اسئلة؟؟ ::  

هي العملية مش صعبة للدرجة ده

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> و الله أنت تخجلني يا احمد يا ناصر و لكن عزائي و سلواي أني أذكرك كما تذكرني فأنت دائما في بالي
> 
> التمويه على أشده 
> 
> و الحقيقة لم استطع التخمين إلى الآن
> 
> و لكن الصعيدي احتمال كبير
> 
> و الأزهري المصري احتمال ايضا


والله يا فاضل أنا خايف فى الحلقة بتاعتك تضحك علي   ::  
طيب من أنا هو  أدهم صبرى

----------


## سموره

هل انتي علي درايا بما تفعليه  :;):  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *انت ويلى 76*


لا
للاسف

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> والله يا فاضل أنا خايف فى الحلقة بتاعتك تضحك علي   
> طيب من أنا هو  أدهم صبرى


لا
للاسف ايضا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هل انتي علي درايا بما تفعليه


اسف سمورة
ولكني على (دراية) بما افعله
ارجو طرح الاسئلة المفيدة 
فلتوي تحدثت مع بسنت ان اللعبة لا تسير بقواعدها السليمة
دعيني اذكركم ان عليكم طرح الاسئلة لمعرفة شخصي
في انتظار اسئلتك المفيدة وان كانت لا تخلو من المزاح لاننا في فك التكشيرة  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا من أنا
أنت أشرف المجاهد

----------


## سموره

خلاص متزعلش يا من انا هسأل سؤال وتجواب بنعم او لا
هل انتي داريا ::   ::   ::

----------


## daria

سمورة

فعلا انا دارية

مع جزيل الشكر للجميع
فللاسف الحلقة ماكنتش ممتعة ابدا
على الاقل بالنسبة لي
رغم اننا وصلنا للصفحة الرابعة لكن الاسئلة كانت نادرة جدا
مجرد تخمينات لاشخاص
تحمينات
تخمينات مش اكتر
بالذات سمورة
وعلى فكرة يا سمورة
كان قصدي اسئلة مفيدة يعني اسئلة مفيدة
مش يعني انتي فلانة
ياريت ماحدش يزعل مني 
بس دي وجهة نظري
واكيد مالهاش اي علاقة بالروح الرياضية
ويمكن بسنت اكتر واحدة ممكن تفيدكم 
اني ماكنتش حابة اكون من انا 
بس عدم تطبيق قواعد اللعبة صح
كان نفسي اعمل حلقة ممتعة 
بس اسفة ماقدرتش

شكرا للجميع

----------


## ابن البلد

*أنا كمان معجبيش 
ان كل واحد يدخل يقول هل أنت ابن البلد 
أنت فاضل
\انت الازهري
أنت مش عارف مين 

يعني ممكن كنا نكر الاعضاء اللي موجودين واللي عدد مشاكاتهم أقل من 1000 
وكنا هنعرف
لو كل عضو مننا سال بس سؤالين 
هل أنت محسن
هل انت عبد العزيز
أكيد هيكون في وقت من الاوقات محسن
أو عبد العزيز بقه*

----------


## سموره

العزيزه داريا 
انا مكنش اقصدي ازعلك بس اصل اسلوبك كان قريب قوي من اللي انا ذكرتهم وكمان كان في اسئله كتيره اجابتهها مموهه وانا الاول كنت عايزه اقولك هل انتي علي داريا بما تفعليه عشان اخمن اذا كنتي انتي فعلا ولا لا وكمان لما قولتي اسئلوا قلت اسئلك وخلاص عشان اتاكد وكنت مش متأكده اوي من الاجايه بس طلعتي فعلا داريابس والله انتي دمك خفيف في الجابات وضللتينا في بعض الاسئله ومتزعليش يا قمر ::   ::

----------


## بنت مصر

والله يا داريا كنتي سكر وردودك كانت ممتعة جدا جدا

وانا بأؤيدك لازم اللي يدخل يسأل سؤال له اجابة وفيه حوار
علشان نعرف مثلا اي اجابة هي اللي كشفت الشخصية


ولكن في النهاية اقول لك الف مليون شكر اختي الحبيبة على هذه الحلقة الرائعة

بسنت

----------


## سمسمة

*داريا متزعليش انا فعلا واحدة من الناس اللى بدخل ويخطر فى بالى اسم بكتبه على طول بس دة بسبب التمويه اللى بيحصل

عشان محدش بيرضى يصرح بالحقيقة عشان مايتعرفش بس دة مايمنعش ان كل الحلقات كانت ظريفة جدا مع حلقتك كمان انا ماكنتش متوقعة ابدا انه انتِ

لكن فى النهاية عندك حق*

----------


## فاضــل

يا داريا النجاح الحقيقي في مثل هذه اللعبة يتمثل في صعوبة معرفة من أنا 

و أنت قد تحقق لك ذلك سواء من إجاباتك أو من تخمينات المشاركين بدلا من الأسئلة 

لذا لا تلومي نفسك .. فالحلقة معك فعلا كانت ممتعة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:: 
 :: 
يا نهااااااااااااار
بقى طلعتى إنتى دارية؟؟!!
يا للهول
طب والله خدعتينى فعلا
أنا قلت فى عقل بالى ده لازم يكون ولد
وبعدين إنتى زعلانة ليه كده؟؟؟
علشان بنخمن وما بنسألش أسئلة مفيدة
طيب راجعى كده الأسئلة فى الحلقات اللى فاتت
هتلاقى كل واحد كان من أنا :بيلف ويدور وما يجاوبش على الأسئلة
ويحاول كتير جدا يتوه الأعضاء
وعلشان كده أنا بأريح دماغى وأبتدى أخمن على طول
بس والله ما كانش قصدى أزعللك
ولو راجعتى أسئلتى الأولى (البيضة الأول ولا الفرخة_مين هم جرير والفرزدق)
فالأسئلة دى مش فى العبيط 
بالعكس أنا بأسأل علشان أعمل إختبار لخفة دم المشترك مثلا
وطريقة رده على أسئلتى ..يعنى ..ترويش كده  :: 
فما تزعليش لإن الحلقة كانت ظريفة مع إنك مش شايفة كده

----------


## daria

ابن البلد
انت كمان مش عاجبك
طب شد حيلك معانا انت مش المشرف العام ولا ايه
وكلنا عارفين ديموقراطيتك
بعد كدة اللي حيخمن قبل الوصول للصفحة 18 حتلغى  عضويته 
(ابن البلد)
هههههههههههههههه
اي خدمة ::

----------


## daria

> العزيزه داريا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انا مكنش اقصدي ازعلك بس اصل اسلوبك كان قريب قوي من اللي انا ذكرتهم 
> وكمان كان في اسئله كتيره اجابتهها مموهه وانا الاول كنت عايزه اقولك هل انتي علي داريا بما تفعليه عشان اخمن اذا كنتي انتي فعلا ولا لا وكمان لما قولتي اسئلوا قلت اسئلك وخلاص عشان اتاكد وكنت مش متأكده اوي من الاجايه بس طلعتي فعلا داريا
> 
> بس والله انتي دمك خفيف في الجابات وضللتينا في بعض الاسئله ومتزعليش يا قمر


 سمورة حصل خير

وكمان انتي بتثبتيني؟
مين دي اللي دمها خفيف
دانا كنت مش عايزة اهزر عشان مش تعرفوني
باين انه في دمي بقى ::  
لاخر حياتي ....................... ::  
ليكي عندي حب خاص عشان عرفتيني ::  
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا سمورة ::

----------


## daria

بنت مصر
حبيبتي انتي اللي سكر(ماتبصوش كدة بكلمها بجد بسنت طول عمرها جدعه)
وتأييدك في الاعتبار مع ابن البلد فوق ::  
وعادي يا جميل حنعقد اللعب كمان  ::  انا بس اللي غلسة شويتين تلاتة اربعة ::  
والشكر ليك يا بسنت ::   ::

----------


## daria

> *داريا متزعليش انا فعلا واحدة من الناس اللى بدخل ويخطر فى بالى اسم بكتبه على طول بس دة بسبب التمويه اللى بيحصل
> 
> عشان محدش بيرضى يصرح بالحقيقة عشان مايتعرفش بس دة مايمنعش ان كل الحلقات كانت ظريفة جدا مع حلقتك كمان انا ماكنتش متوقعة ابدا انه انتِ
> 
> لكن فى النهاية عندك حق*


سمسمة
صوابعك مش زي بعضها وانا ماحبتش اعمل تمويه ياما
مش عارفة حسيته بده ازاي
بس انا اصلا باكتب عامي وفصحى وكتير باهزر وكتير ببقى جد
يعني من غير تمويه 
مش ناقصة
ههههههههههه ::  
وكمان انتي بالذات براحتك تدخلي تقولي اللي انتي عايزاه انتي لذيذة جدا رغم ان دة ماكنش رأيي زمان ههههههههههه ::  
شكرا يا سمسومة ::   ::

----------


## daria

الفاضل فاضل
قد ايه كنت مكسوفة وانا بارد على حضرتك
لازم ارد باحترام بردة المقامات محفوظة حتى في من انا ::  
وبصراحة فرحت موت لما حضرتك قلت التمويه على اشده
يمكن ماكنتش فاكرة اني اقدر اعمل تمويه خالص وانا قلت كدة لبسنت اول ما قلتلي كوني من انا
قلتلها حيعرفوني لكن انا احترم رأي حضرتك جدا ::  
ومنور القاعات والله ::  
ربنا يخليك ليا وتشجعني كدة ::

----------


## daria

احمد ناصر
اخويا الكبير فعلا
مش زعلانة منك طبعا
وانت اكتر واحد عملت معاك شوية تمويه هههههههههه ::  
رديت عليك ال يعني عبقرية زماني وبعدين استهبلت وعملت نفسي مش عارفة الفرزدق (هما ايه صحيح ههههههههه ::  )
والحلقة ظريفة بوجودكم  ::  
انا دمي تقيل اساسا وبالذات فيها
ربنا يديم اخوتك ليا  ::   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

من أنا ؟؟؟

سؤال مهم جدا 
هو في حد ما يعرفش "من انا"

عموما انا عارف من انا 

الدور والباقي عليكم انتم ...........

يللا بسرعة فكروا انا ميييييييييييين

قدامك...........3 ايام بس 
يللاااا

----------


## cutegirl

مين انت ؟
مين هالشخصية لحتى محسبنا كلناا منعرفك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مين انت ؟
> مين هالشخصية لحتى محسبنا كلناا منعرفك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


سؤال جميل من بنت لطيفة


بس يا يريت لو في ترجمة للكلام الجميل ده

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أختنا العزيزة كيوت جيرل
مرحبا بك فى المنتدى
دى لعبة بنلعبها
من أنا بيكون واحد من الأعضاء 
وإحنا بنحاول نعرف من هو؟؟
وطبعا علشان إنتى جديدة
فاللعبة سوف تكون صعبة عليكى شوية
وإن شاء الله مع الوقت تندمجين معنا


يا من أنا
إنت راجل بشنبات؟؟
ولا بنت بفيونكات؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أختنا العزيزة كيوت جيرل
> مرحبا بك فى المنتدى
> دى لعبة بنلعبها
> من أنا بيكون واحد من الأعضاء 
> وإحنا بنحاول نعرف من هو؟؟
> وطبعا علشان إنتى جديدة
> فاللعبة سوف تكون صعبة عليكى شوية
> وإن شاء الله مع الوقت تندمجين معنا
> 
> ...


امممممم
سؤال صعب عشان الاجابة اصعب



انا ولا بشنبات ولا بفيونكات


عرفتني؟؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يعنى إنت راجل بس من غير شنبات؟
ولا بنوتة بس من غير فيونكات؟
المنتدى مليان ناس من الجنسين
فالإجابة مش صعبة ولا حاجة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يعنى إنت راجل بس من غير شنبات؟
> ولا بنوتة بس من غير فيونكات؟
> المنتدى مليان ناس من الجنسين
> فالإجابة مش صعبة ولا حاجة



فعلا الاجابة بقت سهلة

انا اما راجل من غير شنبات او بنت من غير فيونكات

ايه رايك الاجابة بقت سهلة خالص...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

طيب طالما إجاباتك كده
مين عمل إيه لما مأعرفش ليه عمل كده هناك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

(شايفة يا دارية!!)
عرفتى ليه أنا بأخمن من غير ما أسأل  :: 
أستعنا على الشقى بالله
إنت إبن البلد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب طالما إجاباتك كده
> مين عمل إيه لما مأعرفش ليه عمل كده هناك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> (شايفة يا دارية!!)
> عرفتى ليه أنا بأخمن من غير ما أسأل 
> أستعنا على الشقى بالله
> إنت إبن البلد


لا بأه 
بس من الاول موضوع التخمينات ده انا ما بحبوش

انا مش داريا   ::  

انا ممكن اجاوب لو السؤال واضح
اسأل سؤال واضح وممكن احتمال يعني تلاقي اجابة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

امممم


جميل جدا 

مفيش حد خالص عايز يدخل المسابقة 

ايه رايكم العب لوحدي؟؟؟؟


ايوه اسال انا الاسئلة واجاوب عليها 
وفي الاخر اعرف نفسي؟؟؟؟


قلتوا ايه؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

عظيم 

ابدا بالاسئلة

انت يا (من أنا) اسمك الحقيقي ايه؟؟؟؟

يللا جاوب على طووووووووووووووول

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عظيم 
> 
> ابدا بالاسئلة
> 
> انت يا (من أنا) اسمك الحقيقي ايه؟؟؟؟
> 
> يللا جاوب على طووووووووووووووول


هههههههههه

هو ينفع يعني اقول على اسم الحقيقي؟؟!!

----------


## مـن أنا؟

طب خلاص يا عم انت ولا يا ست انت 
بالراحة شوية 


طب اسمك في المنتدى ايه؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اممممممم

سؤال وجيه

اسمي في المنتدى
اسمي في المنتدى
اسمي في المنتدى
اسمي في المنتدى







اه خلاص افتكرت اسمي في المنتدى




من انا؟؟؟


ههههههههههه

----------


## بنت مصر

اساسا يا من انا
أنا قلبت القاعة على موضوعك عشان اثبته
ومالاقيتهوش ... فمش عارفة كنت مستخبي فين
انا اساسا طلبت انك تخبي شخصيتك مش الموضوع


يلا معلش حالا اثبتهولك ... بس ياريت بقا تجاوب على سؤالي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

كنت مستخبي فين؟؟
كنت مستخبي فين؟؟
كنت مستخبي فين؟؟
كنت مستخبي فين؟؟




كنت مستخبي في قاعة فك التكشيرة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


محدش عايز يجي المسابقة؟؟؟؟؟


ok
good bye all

انا داخل انام..بس نظرا للركنة ده ما تزعلوش من اللي هيحصلكم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

hii all 
انا صحيت

ماحدش سال عليا

هه؟
ماحدش سال خالص؟؟

طيب مش مهم
عارفين لو ما حدش دخل المسابقة النهارده كمان انا ممكن اعمل ايه؟؟؟

ممكن اقعد اسال نفسي وارد على نفسي لغاية ما حد يسال فيا

----------


## الصعيدي

والله انت صعبت عليا .. وانا ماحبش أبدا حد يحس إنه اتكسف .. والناس طنشوه .. بس الذنب مش ذنبك .. أنا بيتهيألي بس إن الناس اتخنقت من المسابقة دي اللي ماحدش بيجاوب فيها على حد ويقعدوا يقولوا أسامي الناس كلها لغاية ماتيجي مع واحد منهم بالبطيخ .. أنا عن نفسي خلعت منها من المرة الرابعة .. فانت بأه ربنا معاك واستحمل لغاية ما حد يخش يسألك سؤال .. ولو عاوز تكافئني على إني دخلت لك مخصوص بعد ماكنت سبت المشوار ده ابعت لي اسمك عالخاص وانا أخش أقول الإجابة الصح .. وأفك حبستك .. وزنقتك .. وتسلم لي ضحتك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> والله انت صعبت عليا .. وانا ماحبش أبدا حد يحس إنه اتكسف .. والناس طنشوه .. بس الذنب مش ذنبك .. أنا بيتهيألي بس إن الناس اتخنقت من المسابقة دي اللي ماحدش بيجاوب فيها على حد ويقعدوا يقولوا أسامي الناس كلها لغاية ماتيجي مع واحد منهم بالبطيخ .. أنا عن نفسي خلعت منها من المرة الرابعة .. فانت بأه ربنا معاك واستحمل لغاية ما حد يخش يسألك سؤال .. ولو عاوز تكافئني على إني دخلت لك مخصوص بعد ماكنت سبت المشوار ده ابعت لي اسمك عالخاص وانا أخش أقول الإجابة الصح .. وأفك حبستك .. وزنقتك .. وتسلم لي ضحتك


إطلع من دول يا تايوانى
ظبتك متلبس
إعترف وقول إنك من أنا

----------


## على درويش

واضح كده انك الاستاذ فلان
او الاستاذه فلانه
وشكلك مش غريب عليه

----------


## ابن البلد

*لو قدامنا تلات أيام بس يبقه عرفتك  

المهم قولي هنتقابل بكره ولا أيه نظاماتك ؟


قال نسألك أسأله محدده 

طيب أنت ذكر ولا أنثي ؟

ولا دي كمان مش محدده 
وبعدين بقه بقه 
أنت كنت مستخبي فين علي رأي بسنت 
جاوب 
شكلي فقستك والله العظيم 
هستني بس شوية

علي فكرة أنا مكنتش ناوي اشارك تاني في من أنا 
لاني بحلها علي طول
بس المره دي علشان خاطرك أنت بس
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا خوانا ده باين عليه لا من أنا ولا حاجة  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> والله انت صعبت عليا .. وانا ماحبش أبدا حد يحس إنه اتكسف .. والناس طنشوه .. بس الذنب مش ذنبك .. أنا بيتهيألي بس إن الناس اتخنقت من المسابقة دي اللي ماحدش بيجاوب فيها على حد ويقعدوا يقولوا أسامي الناس كلها لغاية ماتيجي مع واحد منهم بالبطيخ .. أنا عن نفسي خلعت منها من المرة الرابعة .. فانت بأه ربنا معاك واستحمل لغاية ما حد يخش يسألك سؤال .. ولو عاوز تكافئني على إني دخلت لك مخصوص بعد ماكنت سبت المشوار ده ابعت لي اسمك عالخاص وانا أخش أقول الإجابة الصح .. وأفك حبستك .. وزنقتك .. وتسلم لي ضحتك


شكرا يا عم صعيدي على وقفتك معايا قي الظروف الصعبة ده

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إطلع من دول يا تايوانى
> ظبتك متلبس
> إعترف وقول إنك من أنا


يعني يا راجل ينفع كده
انا تايواني؟؟؟

عيب عليك 

انا 







انا          من انا ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> واضح كده انك الاستاذ فلان
> او الاستاذه فلانه
> وشكلك مش غريب عليه


يا سلا م يا استاذ علي 
انا بالظبط الاستاذ او الاستاذة

صح 

كلام بليغ

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *لو قدامنا تلات أيام بس يبقه عرفتك  
> 
> المهم قولي هنتقابل بكره ولا أيه نظاماتك ؟
> 
> 
> قال نسألك أسأله محدده 
> 
> طيب أنت ذكر ولا أنثي ؟
> 
> ...


انت يا عم 

فيه ايه؟؟؟
في يوم عدى من التلاتة

لسه يوم ونص

عموما انا ذكر

السؤال محدد تباي الاجابة محددة

بيتهيالي انك ما فقستنيش ولا حاجه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا خوانا ده باين عليه لا من أنا ولا حاجة


انت يا عم احمد 

انت داخل تتريق ولا ايه؟؟؟

بص يا تسال سؤال حلو يا اما تزق عجل

فاهم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انت يا عم احمد 
> 
> انت داخل تتريق ولا ايه؟؟؟
> 
> بص يا تسال سؤال حلو يا اما تزق عجل
> 
> فاهم


طيب قول بصراحة
إنت بتشجع الأهلى ولا الزمالك ولا ما ليكش فى الكورة من أساسه؟

----------


## فاضــل

طبعا إذا كانت كل الإجابات من فصيلة "لا إجابات" فمن الطبيعي أن يزهد الناس في الأسئلة

ما هي قاعتك المفضلة؟

و هل قاعتك المفضلة هي أكثر قاعة تتواجد(ين) فيها؟ 

إجابة 

أو 

لا إجابة 

تلك هي المسألة

و ما حدش فاهمك هنا  غيري يابن البلد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب قول بصراحة
> إنت بتشجع الأهلى ولا الزمالك ولا ما ليكش فى الكورة من أساسه؟


بص يا عم   احمد

انا زملكاوي قديم يا........... ::  

بس دلوقتي منتمي لنادي تاني خالص

اي خدمة اجابة واضحة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طبعا إذا كانت كل الإجابات من فصيلة "لا إجابات" فمن الطبيعي أن يزهد الناس في الأسئلة
> 
> ما هي قاعتك المفضلة؟
> 
> و هل قاعتك المفضلة هي أكثر قاعة تتواجد(ين) فيها؟ 
> 
> إجابة 
> 
> أو 
> ...


بص يا استاذ فاضل

ماتعدش تلمح على ابن البلد عشان انا ابن البلد

بالنسبة للقاعات فانا فعلا موجود في اغلب القاعات
اه خلاص نفسي اتقطع مش قادر تعبت من كتر اللف في القاعات ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

طيب كمان سؤال
إنت قاهرى؟
ولا صعيدى؟
ولا فلاح؟
ولا بحراوى؟
يا رب تجاوب بقى

----------


## فاضــل

أنا لم أكن ألمح أنك ابن البلد لكن هناك شفرة خاصة بيني و بين ابن البلد يستطيع هو فكها .. و بالمناسبة فها هو ابن البلد خرج من دائرة التوقعات   ::  

مشاركاتك أقل من الألف أم أكثر؟

كم لك في المنتدى ؟ (مدة زمنية)

ما هي أكثر القاعات حظا بمشاركاتك ؟

من الذين تقرأ لهم ؟

و أريد إجابات   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب كمان سؤال
> إنت قاهرى؟
> ولا صعيدى؟
> ولا فلاح؟
> ولا بحراوى؟
> يا رب تجاوب بقى


ايه يا عم احمد

بالراحة شوية

انا ولا صعيدي ولا فلاح 


يعني انا قاهري او بحراوي او الاتنين
اي خدمه عمال اجاوب اهوه

----------


## سمسمة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يالا هنسئل انت مين   

بس تجاوب صح

اسمك حقيقى ولا مستعار ومن كلمة واحدة ولا من كلمتين؟*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ايه يا عم احمد
> 
> بالراحة شوية
> 
> انا ولا صعيدي ولا فلاح 
> 
> 
> يعني انا قاهري او بحراوي او الاتنين
> اي خدمه عمال اجاوب اهوه


أنا حاسس إنك الصعيدى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يالا هنسئل انت مين  
> 
> بس تجاوب صح
> 
> اسمك حقيقى ولا مستعار ومن كلمة واحدة ولا من كلمتين؟*


اهلا بالرووووووووووووف سمسمة بصراحة
بس مش حالف اليمين 
انا مسمين مكون من جزئين
بس
انت من حقك سئال واحد يس يا بروف
انا برده اللي هاعلمك القانون

----------


## أحمد ناصر

معقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إنتى بنت مصر؟؟؟؟

----------


## ماما زوزو

*ياترى يامن انا انت متزوج وعندك اولاد ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت ماتدوخناش ربنا يكرمك*

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنا لم أكن ألمح أنك ابن البلد لكن هناك شفرة خاصة بيني و بين ابن البلد يستطيع هو فكها .. و بالمناسبة فها هو ابن البلد خرج من دائرة التوقعات  
> 
> مشاركاتك أقل من الألف أم أكثر؟
> 
> كم لك في المنتدى ؟ (مدة زمنية)
> 
> ما هي أكثر القاعات حظا بمشاركاتك ؟
> 
> من الذين تقرأ لهم ؟
> ...


معلش يا عم فاضل ما خدتش بالي من السؤال 
بس يا عم فاضل انت ليك سؤال واحد بس 
عشان هي ده اصول المسايقة
انا مشاركتي اقل من الاف بشوية
يللا اجابات ببلش اهه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> معقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> إنتى بنت مصر؟؟؟؟


لا يا فالح
انا مش بنت مصر


اللي بعده...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

د. سلطان

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ياترى يامن انا انت متزوج وعندك اولاد ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ياريت ماتدوخناش ربنا يكرمك*


اهلا بعودتك امنا الغالية ::  
السؤال لازم يكزن وراه عروسه ::  

لو في عروسه ابقي مش متجوز
بس لو مافيش عروسه ابقى
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
برده مش متجوز ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> د. سلطان


بس يا ابو حميد انا حذرتك امبارح ان انا مش داريا  ::  

نظام التخمين ده ما ينفعش

انا مش د سلطان ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

خلاص ياباشا
أنا عرفتك
بس مش ها أقول
بالأمارة
الكيبورد بتاعك عامل لك مشكلة
خلاص خليها فى سرك بقى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

خلاص ياباشا
أنا عرفتك
بس مش ها أقول
بالأمارة
الكيبورد بتاعك عامل لك مشكلة
خلاص خليها فى سرك بقى
إنت عارف إنى بأحبك فى الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> خلاص ياباشا
> أنا عرفتك
> بس مش ها أقول
> بالأمارة
> الكيبورد بتاعك عامل لك مشكلة
> خلاص خليها فى سرك بقى


كيبورد ايه وبتاعة ايه
ايه الكلام الغريب ده؟؟؟؟
انا مش فلهمك!!!!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

خلاص ياباشا
أنا عرفتك
بس مش ها أقول
بالأمارة
الكيبورد بتاعك عامل لك مشكلة
خلاص خليها فى سرك بقى
إنت عارف إنى بأحبك فى الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

احبك الذي احببتني فيه

شكرا يا سيدي

----------


## سمسمة

*طيب مشرف ولا عضو؟؟

وياريت والنبى تقول عشان تحسم الامر شوية*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب مشرف ولا عضو؟؟
> 
> وياريت والنبى تقول عشان تحسم الامر شوية*


انا عضو وعضو اوي كمان وباحب الاعضاء كلهم  ::  
اما المشرفين




فبحبهم برده ::

----------


## daria

ايه دة

اغيب يوم عن المنتدى اجي الاقي اسمي مذكور كدة  ::  
تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ ::  
الحمد لله بقيت فتاة المنتدى المشاغبة بكل جدارة  ::   ::  
اي خدمة
بس حقيقي مش اقصد التحذلق والافلام دي ::  
بس انا حبيت اعبر عن رأيي وماعبرتش غير في صفحتي ساعتها ::  
من انا؟
كان غيرك اشطر ومسيرك تتعرف ::  
ومادام اللعبة بدأت .............. ::   ::  
شد حيلك وغير وحهة نظر الاعضاء عشان ندخل ياما وانت تكسب بشرف
صدقني حتزعل لما حد يعرفك باي لاك كدة
يلا بقى قولي
توقيعك شعر ولا صورة ولا ايه؟ ::  
شاطر جاوب على دارية
(حاسة اني اعرفك ....المهم راجع حلقة ناصر) ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه دة
> 
> اغيب يوم عن المنتدى اجي الاقي اسمي مذكور كدة  
> تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ 
> الحمد لله بقيت فتاة المنتدى المشاغبة بكل جدارة   
> اي خدمة
> بس حقيقي مش اقصد التحذلق والافلام دي 
> بس انا حبيت اعبر عن رأيي وماعبرتش غير في صفحتي ساعتها 
> من انا؟
> ...


اهلا  فتاة المنتدى المشاغبة 

انا توقيعي اعلان


ايه رايك بقى يا داراي 
ده ان كنت على دراية بما تقولين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

الظاهر اني هاكسب الرهان واستمر لليوم التالت 

فينك يا ابن البلد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اممممممممم



عظيم
كده تمام 
انا كسبت الرهان يا ابن البلد
انا دلوقتي في اليوم التالت


تصبحوا على خيييييييييييييييييير

----------


## سمسمة

*طيب ياعمو من انا

انت مذكر ولا مؤنث؟*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
قشطات  كده 

أبقوا أسمعوا كلامي مرة تانيه بقه هههههههههههههههههه


انت خلصت القشطات اللى فى المنتدى ياابن البلد

ابقو اسمعوا كلام عمكم ابن البلد

ييشوف الاى بى ويقعد يقارن بالاعضاء*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت مصر
					
				
كنتي زي السكر يا سنسنة هههههه


الله يخيلك يابسبسة*

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سموره
					
				
مش قلتلك فقستك 



ولما فقستينى ياختى ماقلتيش ليه

ولا مستنية اما كانوا يقولوا هما الاول*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب ياعمو من انا
> 
> انت مذكر ولا مؤنث؟*


حلوة عمو ده 
طالما بتقولي عمو يا سيادة البرووف المحترم
ابقى ذكر طبعا
قدامك 2 دقيقة عشان السؤال اللي بعده والا 
والا

والا 

والا هادخل انام

----------


## سمسمة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					
				
يا سلام يا سلام
والله عفارم عليكى يا سمسمة
دوختينا حرام عليكى


دة انا البروف

انا البرادعى

هههههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ok 
i can go to bed now


bye

----------


## سمسمة

*ستوب بليز 

دونت جو ناو

ممكن اتوقع بقى ولا لسة 

الازهرى المصرى*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ستوب بليز 
> 
> دونت جو ناو
> 
> ممكن اتوقع بقى ولا لسة 
> 
> الازهرى المصرى*


كده برده
كنت هانام منتصر 
انا زعلان 
عموما احمد ناصر فقسني بس ما رضيش يقول عليا

----------


## الأزهري المصري

10/10 ::  
صح يا بروف
انت اثبتي انك فعلا بروف  ::  

بس عرفتي ازاي؟؟؟ ::  

على فكرة احمد ناصر كان عارفني بس ما رضيش يقول 



اشكركم جميعا ::

----------


## سمسمة

*عشان ماتبقاش تفتح مواضيع وانت باسم من انا

كنت بشوفك بتعمل ايه فى المتواجدون الان لاقيتك بتقرأ احد موضوعات قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله

ابقى اصبر على اما تخرج

وبعدين فتحت الهوية بتاعتك لاقيتك اخر مرة كنت موجود فيها من تلت ساعة

يبقى مفيش غيرك*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ماشي يا بروف 
اصل الصعيدي كان سايب سؤال وانا كنت بفكر  ::  
ثم احمد ناصر احق بالفوز منك  ::  

مش مشكلة في بيتها

بس انا هاقوم انام بجد عشان عمو الصعيدي هيضربني
ده زعقلي الساعة 12 امال لو عرف ان انا قاعد لغاية دلوقتي ربنا يستر ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ماشي يا بروف 
> اصل الصعيدي كان سايب سؤال وانا كنت بفكر  
> ثم احمد ناصر احق بالفوز منك  
> 
> مش مشكلة في بيتها
> 
> بس انا هاقوم انام بجد عشان عمو الصعيدي هيضربني
> ده زعقلي الساعة 12 امال لو عرف ان انا قاعد لغاية دلوقتي ربنا يستر


طيب يا باشا
علشان بس أنا حبيت أثبت حاجة صغيرة
إنك لما إبتديت تجاوب بصراحة
طبعا أنا عرفتك
لكن مش المهم عندى إنى أقول إسمك وأكسب
المهم إننا نضحك ونهزر ونتواصل
لكن لما من أنا يلف ويدور وما يرضاش يجاوب على أى سؤال
فأنا بأضايقه بإنى بأبتدى أخمن على طول زى ما هو بيضايقنى وما يجاوبش على أى سؤال
الكلام ده مش ليك يا أزهرى باشا
الكلام ده لكل من أنا قادم
وبرافو يا سمسمة
 :: 
بس أنا عرفت الأول علشان تتأكدوا إن الصعايدة كده   ::   يوه قصدى كده   ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> طيب يا باشا
> علشان بس أنا حبيت أثبت حاجة صغيرة
> إنك لما إبتديت تجاوب بصراحة
> طبعا أنا عرفتك
> لكن مش المهم عندى إنى أقول إسمك وأكسب
> المهم إننا نضحك ونهزر ونتواصل
> لكن لما من أنا يلف ويدور وما يرضاش يجاوب على أى سؤال
> فأنا بأضايقه بإنى بأبتدى أخمن على طول زى ما هو بيضايقنى وما يجاوبش على أى سؤال
> الكلام ده مش ليك يا أزهرى باشا
> ...


طيب انت عرفتني ازاي؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> طيب انت عرفتني ازاي؟؟


عرفتك لإنك قلت إنك بتلف فى أغلب القاعات
فأنا  عملت حصر لأغلب الناس اللى بتنطبق عليهم الحكاية دى
وإستبعدت شوية لأسباب مختلفة
فضل الصعيدى وإنت وبنت مصر
سألتك إنت الصعيدى قلت لأ
بعدين لقيتك بتقول إن إسمك من جزئين
فسألتك إنت بنت مصر قلت لأ
بعدين سألتك إذا كنت د. سلطان علشان كنت نسيت حكاية الجزئين دى ولإنى لمحت إسمه وهو كان من فترة مش موجود بالمنتدى ولأنى لقيتك كاتب بالكيبورد بتاعك بالإنجليزى فى موضوع مش فاكره
فقلت أستبعدك
لكن فجأة لقيتك فى موضوع تانى كاتب بالعربى
فعرفتك بس ما قلتش على إسمك لإنى غلست كتييييير خالص
بس خلاص
 ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ماشي يا سيدي
عارف انا كان عندي مشكلة بجد واعتقد انها كانت في صالحي شويه
انا كنت بكتب على notebad وبعد كده اعمل copy & paste

عموما انا سعدت بالحلقة بجد ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وكلنا سعدنا بها
وإنت كنت لطيف خالص

----------


## سمسمة

*لو عندك بحث جوجل المباشر فى المتصفح احذفه ياازهرى

فين الحلقة الجديدة يابسنت؟*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *لو عندك بحث جوجل المباشر فى المتصفح احذفه ياازهرى
> 
> *


شكرا يا بروف
المشكلة كانت في ال intrent option كله بقي تمام والحمد لله ::

----------


## ديدي

انا شوفت اللعبة وحقيقى ظريفه

بس كنت عاوزه اعرف يا بسنت وقفت ليه

----------


## بنت مصر

ان شاء الله يا ديدي نستكملها من جديد


تقبلي كل الحب والتقدير


بسنت

----------


## ديدي

اشكرك يا بسنت على الرد والاهتمام

----------


## ابن البلد

*طيب مش هنكمل بقه الحلقات ولا خلاص المسلسل خلص*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا طبعا الحلقات لازم تستمر
لان فيه شخصيات كتير ممكن
تعمل من انا ؟؟؟
شدى حيلك يابسنت
*

----------


## ديدي

ليه كدا يا ابن البلد يعنى لما انا جيت تقفل التليفزيون ::  
لا لوسمحت عاوزه اشوف المسلسل ::  
ياريت فعلا تكملوا  المسابقه لانها حلوة.

----------


## ابن البلد

> ليه كدا يا ابن البلد يعنى لما انا جيت تقفل التليفزيون 
> لا لوسمحت عاوزه اشوف المسلسل 
> ياريت فعلا تكملوا  المسابقه لانها حلوة.


 يا ديدي أنا بتسأل
يعني 
هل مش هنكمل بقه الحلقات ؟؟؟
 ::

----------


## ديدي

لا يا ابن البلد انت كدا هاتخلبطنى
يعنى هاتفتحوا التليفزيون ولا هاتقفلوه  ::  
انتى فين يا بسنت تعالى فيدينا 
لان الرئيس كمان طلع مش عارف.

----------


## بنت مصر

حاضر نكمل المسابقة
بس مين اللي حيعمل الدعاية ويوزع الدعوات؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ممكن أتطوع وأساعدك فى الحكاية دى يا بسنت
إنت بس قولى يالا نكمل وهتلاقى الدعاية نازلة ترف فى كل مكان  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

*وانا وإن كنت مش معجب بالحلقات دي زمان .. بس بصراحة دلوقت حاسس إنها كانت عاملة جو جميل جدا في المنتدى وقربت الناس لبعضها كتير .. اللي كان مش عاجبني فيها إن الشخصيات بتاعة من أنا ما كانوش بيجاوبوا على حاجة .. وكان الموضوع كله تخمين .. فالواحد كان بيزهق .. بس بشكل عام .. ياريت الحلقات ترجع تاني .. خلينا نصحصح شوية*

----------


## بنت مصر

طيب يلا يا احمد ياناصر على المطبعة انشر كروت الدعوة
وكمان يا صعيدي فعلا ملاحظتك دي في محلها سواء في
ردود (من أنا) او في اسئلة الاعضاء له واللي من البداية
ما بيحاولوش يستفسروا من العضو بقدر ما على طول 
يقولوا له هل انت فلان؟ 

ياريت في الحلقات الجديدة نتفادى هذه الملاحظات


بسنت

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

انا اول مرة في اللعبة دي
مش عاوزين تاخير يابسنت
انا مشدود اوي للعبه دي وعاوز العب

----------


## ديدي

> حاضر نكمل المسابقة
> بس مين اللي حيعمل الدعاية ويوزع الدعوات؟؟


اختى الحبيبة الغاليه جداا بسنت ::   ::  
انا اتاخرت ولا ايه؟
بس طبعا انا اول المطوعين للمساعدة انتى بس جربينى وهاتشوفى وياريت فعلا نكمل المسابقه لانها فعلا جميلة .

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**اخوانى واخواتى الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**عندى كلام كتير لكن مش راح اطول عليكم لا تزهقوا واحنا لسه بنسمى.**صحيت انهارده الصبح وجدتنى اسأل نفسى سؤال غريب**من أنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟**فنظرت الى المرايه وقلت احتمال تجاوبنى* *قالت لى : بص فى عيون كل فرد من افراد عائلتك الكبيرة تلاقى أى اجابة تايهه منك؟**فجيت جرى عليكم أبحث عن الاجابه.**ياريت تقدروا تتعرفوا عليه وتعرفوا* *من أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟**فى انتظار أسئلتكم يمكن أقدر أفتكر أو تعرفونى انتوا...*

----------


## بنت مصر

من انت ؟

منور المسابقة واتمنى لك اجمل الاوقات معانا
لو حضرتك يعني مش قادر تتعرف على نفسك 
ممكن نوصي عليك مرافق احسن انت خطر تمشي لوحدك  :: 

سؤالي بقا

هل انت تكتبت في قاعة محددة وماهي 
واذا كنت تكتب في كل القاعات مثلا بالتساوي
فما هي القاعة التى تحبها 
وايضا هل توجد قاعات لا تدخلها؟


بسنت

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا وسهلا ياست الكل منورة
قلتى لى اسمك ايه ::  
اه بسنت
شوفى ياعزيزتى
انا تلاقونى فى كل ركن من اركان هذا البيت الكبير متواجد بينكم  اهتم بكم وتهتموا بى 
قلتى بالتساوى مش كدا 
يبقى وجودى متساوى بكل الاقسام تقريبا ليه حاسس انى فى شركة مش بيت ::  
اكتر قاعه بافضلها اكيد زى كل الناس القاعه العامة لتنوع موضوعاتها
الحمد لله افتكرت حاجة
احنا بالليل مساء الفل عليكم.

----------


## ميــــم

مساء الفل عليك 

عندي ليك كام سؤال

أكمل العبارات التالية:
بأقضي وقت فراغي في ..........
الحياة بلا معني بدون............
زمان وأنا صغير كنت بحلم أبقي ........
إذا كنت أنا رميو فجوليت هي.................
أكثر مرة بكيت................
أجمل هدية في حياتي كانت من......................
أشعر بالإحباط عندما......................

وطبعن  أسئلتي كلها مسروقة من مجلة كلمتنا
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا وسهلا
والله ما اكسفك يا mem
بس ادعى لى افتكر ::   ::  
اقضى وقت فراغى فى البيت
الحياة بلامعنى بدون وجودى بينكم
زمان وانا صغير كنت باحلم ابقى مهندس كمبيوتر بس الثانويه العامه منها لله
لما الاقى جوليت هاقولك ان شاء الله
اكثر مرة بكيت لما اخويه عضنى وهو صغير
اجمل هدية فى حياتى كانت من أمى
هو فى احباط اكتر من انى ناسى نفسى
الرحمة يا عاااااااااااااالم

----------


## lost

عندى احساس انك شودى ماعرفش جالى منين

----------


## ديدي

اخيرا اخيرا يا بسنت بداتى المسابقه
مساء الفل يا من انا؟
ممكن اسألك سؤال
وهادعى لك الاول تفتكر زى ما طلبت
ربنا معاك
ايه اهم صفاتك اللى بتمتاز بيها بينا؟؟؟

----------


## أشجان الليل

لوست...
هو أكيد مش شودى لأن شودى مهندس...
احنا كده عندنا معلومات مش بطاله...

العضو بتاعنا أعزب وبيدور على جولييت
مش مهندس
عنده أخ صغير عضاض  :: 

وأهم من ده كله

عنده روح دعابه ودمه خفيف جدا  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

ههههههههه لما اخوك عضك  :: 

طيب ينفع اسألك انت سيد الرجالة والا ست الستات والا ما ينفعش؟
 لو عاوز تمتنع عن الاجابة خلاص ما تجاوبش

----------


## MaTR|X

عندى احساس انك عضوة مش عضو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

لا ياlost مش شودىبالمناسبه مين شودى دا ::   ::   ::  ااااااااااه دكتور انت من اى شجرة احمدك يارب افتكرت حاجة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا اشجان الليل الله ينور عليكىبيعجبنى طريقة تفكيرك المنطقىاشكرك على هذه المعلومات يمكن تساعدنى وافتكر ::   ::   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

شوفتوا لخبطونى بالاسئله وكنت هانسى سؤال الامورة dedey

الصفة اللى بامتاز بها ياستى حبى الشديد للبيت دا بكل الناس اللى فيه نفر نفر.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

الحمد لله شيدوا حيلكم معى الظاهر الذاكرة هاتشتغل
ياااااااااااارب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

شكرا ياستى انتى قلتى اسمك ايه ::   ::  اااااااااه بسنت خلاص افتكرت منورة يا ست الكل ::  ليه الاسئله المحرجة دى مش قلنا نااااسى
انتى تعتقدى ايه ::   ::  

سيد الرجالة ولا ست الستات.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عندى احساس انك عضوة مش عضو



ياعينى يا MaTRIX يا أخويه
ايه اللى عمل فيك كدا :Frown:   ::  
حاول مرة اخرى الرقم المطلوب غير موجود بالخدمة  ::

----------


## lost

محمد البنيان  

ولو ماكنتش انت ياترى  مصرى ولا لا

----------


## سمسمة

انت هشام نصار..........؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> محمد البنيان 
> 
> ولو ماكنتش انت ياترى مصرى ولا لا


لا يا lost وطبعا مصرى حتى النخاع

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت هشام نصار..........؟


ايه النور دا قاعة التعارف كلها هنا احمدك يارب فى امل افتكر
لا ياستى مش هشام نصار

----------


## وردة فلسطين

مرحبا بك يا تائه في الارض الحقيقة الواقع

حقيقي معاك حق تنسى وتضيع

لكن يا ترى مفتكرك تاريخ ميلادك؟

او عمرك ييجي كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وسؤال تاني ربنا يخليك:

" من اكثر عضو تجده غلباوي في البيت الكبير"

----------


## ديدي

صباح الخير يا من انا؟
انت لسه تايه
طيب عندى سؤال يمكن يساعدك
ايه هو عصيرك المفضل؟

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صباح ومساء الخير يامن انا
باادعى لك ربنا يرجع لك ذاكرتك
المهم : انت مشرف ولا عضو فقط؟؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مرحبا بك يا تائه في الارض الحقيقة الواقع
> 
> حقيقي معاك حق تنسى وتضيع
> 
> لكن يا ترى مفتكرك تاريخ ميلادك؟
> 
> او عمرك ييجي كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وسؤال تاني ربنا يخليك:
> ...


اشكرك يا أختى العزيزة ياللى اسمك  ::  
اه وردة حد ينسى الورد بردو
اعذرينى تاريخ الميلاد صعب شويه بس فى معلومة يمكن تفيدنا اكيد اكيد كان بعد حرب أكتوبر 73 ::  
اكتر عضو غلباوى فى البيت ما شاء الله عليكم 90% منكم كدا أعد مين ولا مين
كدا الذاكرة هاتقف خالص ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباح الخير يا من انا؟
> انت لسه تايه
> طيب عندى سؤال يمكن يساعدك
> ايه هو عصيرك المفضل؟


صباح الفل يا dedey
دعواتك معانا الذاكرة شغاله زى الفل من الصبح الحمد لله
عصيرى المفضل ياستى هو كل العصائر الطازحة وبالاخص البرتقال.
وعموما مفيش حاجة بكرها كله نعمة ربنا ومايقولش لا. ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *صباح ومساء الخير يامن انا*
> *باادعى لك ربنا يرجع لك ذاكرتك*
> *المهم : انت مشرف ولا عضو فقط؟؟؟*


ست الحبايب ماما زوزو
صباحك كله خير يا وش الخير
اشكرك جدا على دعوتك
انا يا ست الحبايب والحمد لله من عامة الشعب ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله ماشاء الله
الحمد لله انك فاكرنى
الله يخليك على كلامك الجميل
طب قولى انت كنت غايب الفترة اللى فاتت ليه؟؟؟*

----------


## سمسمة

طيب يبقى باشمهندسة عسولة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *بسم الله ماشاء الله*
> *الحمد لله انك فاكرنى*
> *الله يخليك على كلامك الجميل*
> *طب قولى انت كنت غايب الفترة اللى فاتت ليه؟؟؟*


امى الحنونه ماما زوزو الواحد ينسى نفسه ولا ينساكى
انا عمرى ما اغيب عنكم وبينكم دايما.بس هى الظروف ساعات اللى صدقينى مش فاكرها
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب يبقى باشمهندسة عسولة


اوت يا ستى 
انتى قلتى اسمك ايه ::   ::  
كنت فاكرك الصبح
ايوه سمسه 
الرقم المطلوب غير موجود بالخدمة من فضلك ضع السماعه واعد المحاولة مرة اخرى ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

مش عارفة حاسة كدة..
مش مهم..
علاقتي بيك ايه؟؟
مشوشة و لا كويسة و لا مقربة و لا سلام و بس و لا لا علاقة و لا زعلانة منك و لا ايه بالظبط؟؟!!

----------


## بنت مصر

دوختنا  معاك يا من انا
قول لنا بقا طيب انت راجل ولا ست
بثنب والا من غير ثنب؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مش عارفة حاسة كدة..
> مش مهم..
> علاقتي بيك ايه؟؟
> مشوشة و لا كويسة و لا مقربة و لا سلام و بس و لا لا علاقة و لا زعلانة منك و لا ايه بالظبط؟؟!!


راهبة المحراب العزيزة انفال
اهلا بيك
انا علاقتى جيدة بكل افراد هذا البيت واللى منهم انتى والحمد لله.

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> دوختنا معاك يا من انا
> قول لنا بقا طيب انت راجل ولا ست
> بثنب والا من غير ثنب؟


اهلا ست الكل 
مشممه يعنى تعرفى انا بثنب ولا من غير ثنب
والله ما ازعلك لانك غاليه عندى
ودى هديه لرجوع المنتدى بالسلامه تانى يارب دايما يجمعنا فى الخير
استنى ابص فى المرايا لا نسيت ::  
انا يا ستى من غير ثنب.كدا كويس.

----------


## حلا

*محدش غششني

بس أنت أكيد أكيد أكيد 

الصعيدي

قول أه الله يخليك*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

مش عارف ليه حاسس انك مظلوم في الموضوع ده ليه

----------


## أنفـــــال

بص...
انت الصعيدي..!
صح؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *محدش غششني*
> 
> *بس أنت أكيد أكيد أكيد* 
> 
> *الصعيدي*
> 
> *قول أه الله يخليك*


الصعيدى اخ غالى وعزيز
بس انا مش الصعيدى.

----------


## أنفـــــال

خلاص..
عارف لو طلعت فاضل؟؟
و مدوخني كل دة وراك!! هازعل منك يا فاضل!!
 :: 
أنفال

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مش عارف ليه حاسس انك مظلوم في الموضوع ده ليه


ربنا يخاليك يا عندليب البيت
يارب المذاكرة تكون بخير وتكون بتفتكر مش ناسى زى ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اختى العزيزة انفال صباح الفل
يا ستى انا لا فاضل ولا الصعيدى
بس كمان مش فاكر انا مين؟ ::  
حاولى تساعدنى بدل ما تزعلى كدا من الناس

----------


## أنفـــــال

مش فاضل..
مش الصعيدي..
أمال مين مين؟؟
مين يا نوف مين؟؟ مين مين مين؟؟
طيب قولي..
تكونش علي درويش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمسمة

طيب نقول انك ahmedab216




> اوت يا ستى 
> انتى قلتى اسمك ايه  
> كنت فاكرك الصبح
> ايوه سمسه 
> الرقم المطلوب غير موجود بالخدمة من فضلك ضع السماعه واعد المحاولة مرة اخرى


مين بينسى حرف السين من اسمى مين 
ومين بيتسخدم علامات الترقيم فى مشاركاته
ومين بيدخل فى ميعاد الظهر كدة ميييييييييييييين!!!!

الصاعق طيب

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسمع يامن انا
انت هربت من سؤال بسنت
انت راجل ولا ست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن ترد على هذا السؤال*

----------


## وردة فلسطين

انا بقول انك اسيرة الصبر

صح؟

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*أحمد ناصر ..  

مش كده ... 

حتى لو مش إنت هعرفك هعرفك ... 

أنا أصلي دماغي ناشفه و زي اللـ.....   و لا بلاش ..  * 


.

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مش فاضل..
> مش الصعيدي..
> أمال مين مين؟؟
> مين يا نوف مين؟؟ مين مين مين؟؟
> طيب قولي..
> تكونش علي درويش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا ياستى مش م/على درويش
تحياتى لكى وله.

----------


## مـن أنا؟

تصورى يا سمسه ياللى كل اسمك سين ::  لما قالوا لى انك عاوزه تطلعى وكيل نيابه ما صدقتش ::  
بس اشهد لك انك هاتبقى وكيل نيابه ناجحة جدا ربنا يوفقك ::  
بس انا مش الصاعق

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *اسمع يامن انا*
> *انت هربت من سؤال بسنت*
> *انت راجل ولا ست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ممكن ترد على هذا السؤال*


ست الحبايب ماما زوزو
انا جاوبت على سؤال بسنت على اد ما افتكرت
انا فعلا من غير شنب 
ومنتظر انتوا تفكرونى بالباقى
ياريت اعرف منك انتى شايفه ايه ::  
يمكن تفكرينى
ربنا يسهل.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

واد كول مش معقول
صح ؟ صح ؟
قول صح وأفوت لك حتة بعشرة بحالها

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أحمد ناصر .. * 
> 
> *مش كده ...* 
> 
> *حتى لو مش إنت هعرفك هعرفك ...* 
> 
> *أنا أصلي دماغي ناشفه و زي اللـ.....  و لا بلاش .. * 
> 
> 
> .


لا انا مش اخى العزيز احمد ناصر
ياريت يا هشام تقدر تفكرنى
ربنا معاك ويخالى لنا دماغك الناشفه ... ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

واضح من ردودك..
اني ماعرفكش اصلاً !!
أي والله!  :: 
و مش هاعرفك خلاص..
حد غيري يحل الموضوع دة.
أنفال

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> واد كول مش معقول
> صح ؟ صح ؟
> قول صح وأفوت لك حتة بعشرة بحالها


لا يا احمد مش معقول انا مش هو طبعا
فكرنى ربنا يخاليك انا مين وخالى الحته اللى بعشرة عليه انا.

----------


## أنفـــــال

خلاااااااااااااااص
انت ديدي
dedey
مش كدة؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> خلاااااااااااااااص
> انت ديدي
> dedey
> مش كدة؟؟


شاطرة والله
بس عرفتى ازاى ::  
قولى بجد

----------


## الصعيدي

*هههههههههههههههههههههه .. أهو ده اللي كنت خايف منه وعامل حسابه .. بس بصراحة .. المنتدى صحصح وبقى زي العسل .. استمروا يا جماعة .. أنا متفرج بس ..*

----------


## أنفـــــال

بصي يا ديدي..
في ناس ليهم لازمات في الكلام.. و في ناس ليهم كلام معين بيكتبوه غلط..!
مثلاً.. انتي الوحيدة اللي بتكتبي الله يخاليك.. :: 
و كتبتيها لماما زوزو فكشفتك!!!!
عيب يا بنتي!!
شفت يا صعيدي انا شطووورة ازاي؟؟  :: 
أنفال

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *هههههههههههههههههههههه .. أهو ده اللي كنت خايف منه وعامل حسابه .. بس بصراحة .. المنتدى صحصح وبقى زي العسل .. استمروا يا جماعة .. أنا متفرج بس ..*


 
انا والله بردو قلت كدا اصحيهم شويه
متفرج ازاى يعنى
كدا محدش يفكرنى
 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بصي يا ديدي..
> في ناس ليهم لازمات في الكلام.. و في ناس ليهم كلام معين بيكتبوه غلط..!
> مثلاً.. انتي الوحيدة اللي بتكتبي الله يخاليك..
> و كتبتيها لماما زوزو فكشفتك!!!!
> عيب يا بنتي!!
> شفت يا صعيدي انا شطووورة ازاي؟؟ 
> أنفال


لا اروبه والله ::  
وعلى كل حال ربنا يخاليكى انك فكرتينى ::

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*شكلك كده عضو جديد خالص و محدش يعرفك ... 

و عامل الموضوع ده عشان تصيت نفسك ....  ...   

عموماً خلينا و راك .. أما نشوف آخرتها ... 

انت كبرتها في دماغي بقى .. 


هدرس الموضوع و هرد عليك في وقت لاحق ... 
بس يالله .. نقول Saladino  ...  * 



.

----------


## MaTR|X

مش قلت انك عضوة
بس محدش صدقنى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بصي يا ديدي..
> في ناس ليهم لازمات في الكلام.. و في ناس ليهم كلام معين بيكتبوه غلط..!
> مثلاً.. انتي الوحيدة اللي بتكتبي الله يخاليك..
> و كتبتيها لماما زوزو فكشفتك!!!!
> عيب يا بنتي!!
> شفت يا صعيدي انا شطووورة ازاي؟؟ 
> أنفال


 ::  برافوووو يا أنفال

شكرا يا ديدى ولولا إنى كنت مشغول شوية النهاردة كنت.......بصراحة مش عايز أعمل زى أبو لمعة وأكذب
لكن الحلقة المرة دى كلنت دمها خفيف فشكرا لك

----------


## أنفـــــال

> برافوووو يا أنفال
> 
> شكرا يا ديدى ولولا إنى كنت مشغول شوية النهاردة كنت.......بصراحة مش عايز أعمل زى أبو لمعة وأكذب
> لكن الحلقة المرة دى كلنت دمها خفيف فشكرا لك


يا سلام..
تربيتك يا احمد ناصر.. ::  يعني هاجيبه من برة؟ 
أنفال

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ياجماعة انا باشكركم جدااا وياريت فعلا الحلقة تكون عجبتكم
اخى هشام ناصر شكرا لتعبك بس انفال عملتها وسبقتك ::  
معلش يا متركس ما انا مكنتش فاكره  ::  
اخى احمد ناصر اشكرك على ردك والحمد لله ان الحلقة عجبتك
الاروبه طبعا اختى العزيزة انفال اشكرك على انك كنتى اول واحدة عرفتينى وفكرتينى بنفسى ::  
تحياتى لكم حميعا وودى

ديدى ::

----------


## بنت مصر

برافو يا انفال انك عرفتي ديدي
رغم انها بصراحة دوختكوا عشان تعرفوها


شكرا يا ديدي على الحلقة الرائعة واللي فعلا استمتعت بيها جدا

وتقبلي كل الحب والتقدير


وانتظروا العضو الجديد



بسنت

----------


## ديدي

العفو يا بسنت الحمد لله انى وفقت
وفى انتظار من انا الجديد
لكى منى كل الود والتقدير

----------


## n3na3aah

واضح اني متاخره في كل حاجه

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*و الله أنا مكنتش أعرف إن بنت مصر اللي ورا الموضوع .. 

أنا افتكرته مقلب ...  

بس برضه كنت هعرفك يا ديدي ...    

عشان انتي كبرتيها في دماغي بجد  ...     ...   


بس و الله موضوع حلو أوي يا بسنت ..

و في انتظار العضو الجديد من أنا ..   ..*



.

----------


## ديدي

معلش يانونه انتظرى الشخصيه القادمه بقه
خيرها فى غيرها يا هشام  ::   انفال سبقتك ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

دلوقتى دخلنا فى الجد
لانى مش زى اى حد
انا اصلى عضو سعيد
عضو قديم وجديد ..................... موجود فى كل المواعيد
لوقلت انا مين هاتعرفونى اكيد يالا بلاش نقول ونعيد
تعالوا نشوف العضو الشديد اللى هايعرف اسمى بالتاكيد

----------


## ديدي

اهلا يا من أنا
لو سمحت ممكن تقولنا  ايه اكتر القاعات اللى بتفضل تشارك فيها؟

----------


## سمسمة

> مظلوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مين مظلوم ده؟


جرى ايه ياعم من انا 

المفروض انك تعمل موضوع جديد باسمك اسمه من انا 13 

يالا انسخ مشاركاتك هنا وحطها فى موضوع جديد وانا معاك للصبح بس يالا قبل ماالفيلم يبدأ ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

هههههههههههههههههههه
فيلم ايه ده
هو انا دخلت قاعه الفن غلط ولا ايه
انا اكتر قاعه بخشها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
امممممممممممم هما كتير بس تقدرى تقولى ماليش مكان ثابت
يالا اللى بعدوا على راى واحد صاحبنا

----------


## أنفـــــال

من أنا...........
لو سمحت اعمل موضوع  بعنوان من انا 13
عشان الاعضاء ياخدوا بالهم بس ان المسابقة ابتدت  :: 
عشان كدة محدش هيعرف ان في حلقة جديدة  :: 
بعد اذنك.. ممكن  :: ؟
أنفال

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*اسمع كلام أنفال يا من أنا 13..   

و نفذ الأمر بدون مناقشه ..   

ردودك فيها شويه من أسلوب واد كول مش معقول ...  

لو مش انت يبقى اكيد هتغلبني معاك كده ...* 


.

----------


## سمسمة

لا انا بقول انه وردة فلسطين

----------


## الصعيدي

*ياجماعة الله يخليكم حد يقوللي الصورة اللي في التوقيع عندي ظاهرة وللا لأ .. أحسن عندي مشكلة فيها .. الله يطمنكم .. وبعدين أنا هاقول لكم من أنا .. ههههههههههههه*

----------


## سمسمة

ظاهرة ياصعيدى

تمام اهيه



انا شايفاها  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

انا قسمت الموضوع اهو
منور/ة يا من انا 
وخد بالك من اي لزمة بتعملها ما تخلينيش اطق من جنابي على رأي واحد حكيم هههههههههه

----------


## الصعيدي

*شكرا .. ألف شكر .. كده أقولك من أنا .. أنا الصعيدي .. هههههههههه*

----------


## أنفـــــال

بس واضح اوي.. اوي..
انك ماكنتش بتشارك في قاعة المسابقات قبل كدة
وواضح جداً جداً.. ::  ان انت مشاشاركتش في من أنا قبل كدة.. :: 
أصبر عليا  :: 
عارفاك و شايفاك و هاجيبك!!
 :: 
أنفال

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ههههههههههههههههههه
ابقى قابلينى يا انفال 
وانتى يا بسبس ما تخافيش انا حابك الدور عليهم اوى
للاسف يا بروووف مش ورده فلسطين خالص
ايه يا عم هشام وانا اللى قلت هايعرفنى على طوووووول
يالا هاغلبكم شويه لغايه ما تعرفونى
وعلى راى واحد معرفه
اللى بعدوااااااااا

----------


## aynad

*اقطع دراعي ان ماكنش مظلوووووووووووم
و يجعله عاااااااااااامر*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا من أنا
صباحك فل
جاوبنى بصراحة وبدون تضليل علشان اللعبة تبقى حلوة
بكلمة واحدة فقط
ماذا تعنى هذه الأسماء لك
صهيب الرومى
تشارلز ديكينز
ماو تسى تونج
صامويل إيتو
كوندليزارايس
ابن البلد

----------


## فاضــل

*هل معنى كلامك أنك عضو و لست عضوة؟

أريد إجابة واضحة و ليست إجابة مموهه أو مغلفة  *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

لا انا فعلا عضووووووووو
هههههههههههههه
وشكك مش فى محله يا احمد يا ناصر لانى بالتاكيد مش عاطف هلال علشان اعرف كل الاسماء دى
ههههههههههه بس هاقولك الاسماء تعنى ايه


تشارلز ديكنز: كاتب وروائى متخصص فى القصص الكئيبه هيا ناقصه يا جدعان ما كفايه اللى احنا فيه هههههه

ما وتسى تونج: دا البطل الشرير اللى كان قدام بروسلى فى فيلم الراس الكبيره 

صامويل ايتو : بيتهيالى دا برضو مخرج الفيلم بتاع بروسلى اياه اللى لسه قايلوه فوق

كونداليزا رايس: دى وليه نكديه دايما تطلع مكشره وبتزعق فى النشره بتاعت الساعه تسعه وما بتحبش العرب ولا شعبان عبد الرحيم

بيتهيالى انا رديت على كل اسالتكم
يالا شغلوا مخكم شويه عايز اعرف مين هايعرفنى

----------


## الصعيدي

*يبقى انت ابن البلد ..وانا اقول هو فين مش باين بقاله كام يوم .. اطلع من دوووووووول*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قولى يامن انا
اكتر قاعة بتحبها ايه؟؟؟
وياترى رديت على اى موضوع ليا؟؟؟*

----------


## ديدي

لا انت اكيد حد غير اللى بيكلمنا دا
واسال سؤال ؟
علاقتك ايه باعضاء المنتدى قريب ولا بعيد متواجد دايما ولا لأ؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> دلوقتى دخلنا فى الجد
> لانى مش زى اى حد
> انا اصلى عضو سعيد
> عضو قديم وجديد ..................... موجود فى كل المواعيد
> لوقلت انا مين هاتعرفونى اكيد يالا بلاش نقول ونعيد
> تعالوا نشوف العضو الشديد اللى هايعرف اسمى بالتاكيد


 واد كول مش معقول ؟؟؟

----------


## nour2005

من انا؟انت اغلب مشاركاتك في قاعة المسابقات يا ترى؟

----------


## بنت مصر

لو سمحتوا راجعوا المشاركات السابقة في الحلقة دي وان شاء الله مش هتعرفوه خالص

بالتوفيق يا من انا وربنا يقدرك على الاسئلة


بس سؤال لو سمحت انت بتحب مين اكتر عضو في المنتدى؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لأ
ماتقوليش إنه د.عادل
معقول؟
أصلنا دخنا فى الحلقة بتاعته قبل كده

----------


## ديدي

بقى كدا يا بسنت مين قالك مش هانعرفه دا الكل شادد حيله اوى
ياريت من انا ياخد باله من نفسه
وننتظر لما يجاوب على الاسئله.

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا جماعه انا سهل اوى انى اتعرف
وفى ناس عرفتنى وبعتت لى
بس انا عايز احيركم شويه
انا مش دكتور عادل ولا واد كووووووووول
واكتر قاعتين بادخلهم كل القاعات هههههههههههههههههه
وانا رديت عليكى كتير اوى يا ماما زوزو
ويجعلواااااااااااااااا عاااااااااااااامر
من انا

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
> 
> ..
> 
> ويجعلواااااااااااااااا عاااااااااااااامر
> من انا




*ماهو الاتنين دول مفيش حد بيقولهم غير مظلوم ....   


يبقى إيه بقى ...  * .



.

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يبقى الاجابه صحيحه يا هيشوووووو
ههههههههههههههههه
اقصر مسابقه فى التاريخ
العندليب فقسنى من اول الدوور
وبعديه ايناد
وربنا يستر على الباقى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## بنت مصر

هههههههههههه كده يا مظلوم ان ما كنتش ملقناك وقايلة لك تدوخهم
بس والله حلقة لذيذة جداااااااااااااااا الف شكر ليك اخي الغالي
ويجعلواااااااااااااااا عامرررررررررررررررر دايماااااا ياررررررب


بسنت

----------


## أنفـــــال

يا مظلووووووووووم
كفاية ههههههههههههههه
هي دي اللي كشفتك!!  :: 
أنفال

----------


## ديدي

مظلوم معقوله  ::  
وليه لا ما احنا ويجعلواااااااااا عامر من اول الحلقه  ::  
بس انا متاكده يا بسنت اننا صعبان عليه يدوخنا  ::  
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوااااااااااا عامر يا انوبيس.

----------


## amr emam

ممكن  يا جماعة  اشترك  معاكم  

بس  الاول  حد  بقى  يفهمنى  

ايه  الحكاية  بالصبط  

بحر

----------


## boukybouky

بحر انت جيت بعد ما اتعرف 

معلش المرة الجاية ألحق أنا و انت نيجي بدري شوية

أصل انا كل مرة أقول هدخل في البداية و فجأة أجده بينهوا المسابقة

ههههههههههههههه بس ربنا يسهل المرة الجاية 

تقبلوا تحياتي,,,

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ههههههههههههههههههه
اعمل ايه بس يا انفال هههههههههه دى مش بايدى
 وانتى يا بسبس ربنا يخليكى 
قلتلك هايعرفونى قلتليلى ما تخافش
هههههههههههههههههههه
العندليب اول واحد عرفنى
بس قولت ما ينفعش احرقها من اولها قلت اكمل واشوف مين هايعرفنى
وبالفعل ناس كتير اتلخبطت
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا والله يا ديدى انا مش عايز احيركم
انا عايز ادوخكم بس
ربنا يخليكم ليا يا رب كلكم وما يحرمنيش منك ابدا
ونرجع نقوووول
اللى بعدووووووووووووا
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااامر
انووووووووووووووووووووووبيس

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

لما اقول مظلوم يبقي تسمع الكلام يامظلووووم
هههههههههههههههههه
وعلي فكرة انا اتلخبطت برده والله
هههههههههههههههههههه


العندليب

----------


## سمسمة

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اعمل ايه بس يا انفال هههههههههه دى مش بايدى
> وانتى يا بسبس ربنا يخليكى 
> قلتلك هايعرفونى قلتليلى ما تخافش
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> العندليب اول واحد عرفنى
> بس قولت ما ينفعش احرقها من اولها قلت اكمل واشوف مين هايعرفنى
> وبالفعل ناس كتير اتلخبطت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


مظلوم يتعرف من الضحكة بين كل سطر وسطر ياجماعة
ههههههههههه انا مظلوم ههههههههههههههه انا هارويكم هههههههههههههههه انا المفترس

على طول كدة يبقة انوبيس ::

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

مش كنتي تقولي المعلومة دي من بدري يا سمسمة علي الاقل مكنتش اتلخبطت
هههههههههههه


العندليب

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه هههههههههههههههه يا ههههههههههههههه سمسمه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه
بجد والله قعدت اضحك كتير لما قولتيها
يالا شوفوا مين اللى بعدى
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووووبيس

----------


## وردة فلسطين

ده حتىشارك باسم( من انا)

في مواضيع تانية

 واستعمل توقيع مظلوم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*من أنا
انا عضو شبه معروف
وانا معروف أكتر للجيل السابق ههههههههه
ومش هوضح أكتر إلا لما أشوف الردود الجميله
يله شغلوا الباشا المخيخ  
مستنيكم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أستاذنا العزيز من أنت..
ماذا تعنى لك هذه الكلمات 
وأرجوك ألا تضللنا
الفلسفة
المنطق
الشعر
كرة القدم
اللغة
الأدب

----------


## مظلوووم

اعتقد انه الصعيدى
يالا ويجعلوا عاااااامر
انوووووووووووووبيس

----------


## ديدي

يا من انا 
ملحوظة لو سمحت انت رقم 14 مش 13
ولى عودة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اعتقد انه الصعيدى
> يالا ويجعلوا عاااااامر
> انوووووووووووووبيس


تفتكر؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*أنا كنت عارف اني رقم 14 بس قالولي انت رقم 13 وانا بسمع الكلام
الفلسفه...............مبطيقهاش
المنطق................محصليش الشرف وتعرفت عليه ههههههههه
الشعر..............بموووووووووووووت فيه.....بس عمري مكتبت شعر في قاعة الشعر
كرة القدم..........بحبها خالص
اللغه والأدب........أسأل بتوع الأدبي هههههههههههه
وأنا مش الصعيدي*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أذكر لى بالإسم
عضو تعتمد عليه
عضو تحب مواضيعه
عضو تحترمه
عضو يرد كثيرا على موضوعاتك
عضو بتعجب بأراءه
عضو دمه خفيف

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*مسا التماسي يا ورد قاعد عالكراسي ..* 

*أنت أهلاوي و لا زملكاوي .. ؟؟   * 


.

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*يامن أنا 
ممكن أسأل
ايه أكثر قاعه بتحبها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*عضو أعتمد عليه.......ابن البلد لأنه حلال المشاكل ههههههه
عضو تحب مواضيعه......كتييييييير
عضو تحترمه........أشرف المجاهد
عضو يرد كثيرا على مواضيعي............كتير ولكل قاعه عضو
عضو دمه خفيف........والله الكل دمه خفيف وفي مظلوووم وهشام نصار ومحمد فاروق

أنا أهلاوي ولا زملكاوي.......................أنا لاده ولا ده

القاعه اللي بحبها هي قاعة لقاءات في حب الله بصفه خاصه والمسابقات وفك التكشيره
هاه عرفتوووووووووووني*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بوكى بوكى؟؟

----------


## ديدي

اقول لكم انا دى انفال

----------


## مظلوووم

صح هيا انفاااااااااااال
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اظهر وبان عليك الامان
ونقوول اللى بعدوووووا
انفااااااااااال
سورى  ههههههههههههههه
انووووووووووووبيس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*لا بوكي بوكي
ولا أنفال ياشاطرين
اهيء اهيء يعني محدش عرفني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

هيا فعلا شكلها انفال
علشان مفيش غير اتنين بس اللي بيعملو نقط بين الكلمات
العضو وافي بس ده جديد
وانفال

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*لأ يالعندليب الأسمر 
أنا
مش 
أنفااااااااااااااااااااااااال*

----------


## ديدي

يانهار ابيض يا من انا
طيب لو سمحت تقول لنا انت عضو ولا عضوة؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*أنا عضووووووووووووه*

----------


## أنفـــــال

خلاص.. حللتوني.. كلكم محللين!!
ايه العبقرية دي!!
مش انا ياأخي  منك له له لها!!
كمان انا لو هاعمل من انا مش هتعرفوني!!
سامع يا مطظللوووووم؟؟  :: 
أنفال

----------


## أنفـــــال

أسيرة الصبر.
مش كدة؟  ::

----------


## ديدي

جميل اوى يا من انا يا اختى العزيزة
ممكن تقولى لنا انتى مشرفة ولا عضوة بس؟

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*يمكن باشمهاندسه عسوله ..  

أنا شاكك بس ..*


.

----------


## أنفـــــال

انتي لينا؟؟ مش كدة؟

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*أسيرة الصبر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أنا مش عارفه ازاي ادخل بالإسم ده أساسا 
وبعدين أنا سائله سؤال ايه الذكاااااء ده
عيني عليكوا بارده هههههههههههههههههههههه
انت يامن انا قولنا كم عدد مشاركاتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

شكلها وردة فلسطين انا حاسس بكده



العندليب

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ممكن يا من انا تقولنا اكتر
قاعة بتدخلها ايه ؟؟؟
طب ياترى انت فعلا لينا ؟؟؟
*

----------


## بنت مصر

ازيك يا  من انا منور المسابقة
كنت عاوزة اسألك سؤال حيوي وهيكشفك على طول

كيلو الرز فيه كام حباية؟ ههههههههه

----------


## مظلوووم

يا بسنت دا سؤال سهل
فيه 2165890437 حبايه
اساليها سؤال اصعب شويه
كم عدد حبات رمل الصحراء الشرقيه
ههههههههههههههههههه
اعتقد انها لينا او نوسه او هاميس
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااااامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## مظلوووم

لا استنى انا عرفتك
انتى نانيس

----------


## ماما زوزو

> *من أنا
> انا عضو شبه معروف
> وانا معروف أكتر للجيل السابق ههههههههه
> ومش هوضح أكتر إلا لما أشوف الردود الجميله
> يله شغلوا الباشا المخيخ  
> مستنيكم*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ياجماعة هى بتقول معروفه للجيل القديم اكتر
طيب تبقى يا اشجان الليل يالينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس انا شكة انك تكونى سمسمة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااا
أنا اللي يعرفني من الجيل القديم هما
ماما زوزو
مظلوووم
أشرف المجاهد
الصعيدي
الأزهري المصري
هشام نصار 
ملك الحب الضائع
لينا
سمسمه
أشجان الليل

وعدد حبات رمال الصحراء الشرقيه هو.........................معرفش ههههههههههههههه
بصوا لو معرفتوش انا هسهلكم وهتعرفوني على طوووووووووول*

----------


## الصعيدي

*ميييييييييييييييييييييين .. بسمة أمل .. معقول .. أكيد بسمة أمل*

----------


## أنفـــــال

ايه دة؟؟
انا معرفكيش؟؟
معقولة دي؟ :: 
طيب انتي مش مصرية مش كدة؟ ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هههههههههه
خلاص عرفتك
إنت وردة فلسطين روزالين
وعملتى موضوع تركك للمنتدى خدعة
علشان بس تعرفوا إن الصعايدة أذكى ناس
 ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*صح ياصعيدى هى اكيد بسمة امل
انا فعلا نسيتها لما ذكرت اشجان ولينا*

----------


## الصعيدي

*لاااااااااااااا .. الأزهري ما لحقش وردة فلسطبن يا احمد .. لو تعرف الأزهري يبقى ممكن تكون أسيرة الصبر .. ياااااااااااترى انتي أسيرة الصبر وللا لأ .. ؟؟*

----------


## أنفـــــال

> لاااااااااااااا .. الأزهري ما لحقش وردة فلسطبن يا احمد .. لو تعرف الأزهري يبقى ممكن تكون أسيرة الصبر .. ياااااااااااترى انتي أسيرة الصبر وللا لأ .. ؟؟


لأ يا صعيدي..
سألتها قبلك و قالت لي .. لأ!!
و جت اسيرة الصبر برضه قالت لي: ..أنا اسءلة سؤال قبلك..! ازاي اكون انا هي يعني!!

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا كنت مستعجله متزعليش ياأنفال
انا كنت بعرف انفال وبسمة أمل ومحمد بنيان*

----------


## الصعيدي

*تكوني انت بنت شهريار .. ؟؟ أكيد انتي .. !!!*

----------


## أنفـــــال

سمورة و لا ايناد؟؟  :: 


مين فيهم؟؟  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

يا من انا اوعا تكون شخص مش شخصاية وعامل تمويه
نقول من الاول ...  انت كم عمرك؟

----------


## مظلوووم

بس انا عرفتها
دى ايمى ميشو
يالا ويجعلوا عااااااااااااامر
انوووووبيس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه
والله لو تعرفول انا مين هتموتوووووووني هههههههههههههه
انا عمري بالعشرينات ومشاركاتي فوق ال450
يله شدوا حيلكم ههههههههه*

----------


## Abdou Basha

*نوسة....*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

سمسة......

----------


## فاضــل

*يا ترى حرف الدال بيتكرر في اسمك  *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*لااااااااااااااااااااااا
وأصلا اسمي مفيهوش حرف الدال خالص*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إنت بسنت
بنت مصر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*لأ مش بسنت هههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## فاضــل

*طيب قوليلنا حرف واحد من اسمك ,, أو اثنين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بوكى بوكى؟؟

----------


## أنفـــــال

عارف لو طلعت راجل يا من انا....!
يبقى انت اللي في بالي!!
عارف لو طلعت هو؟؟
والله والله!! انت حر!!

----------


## ديدي

اقولكم انا هاكتب الاحتمال الاول
وربنا يسهل
فلك 99 صح

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حلاااااااااااااااااا
حلااااااااااااااا
حلااااا
حلااا
حلا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
أنا من حروف اسمي بالمنتدى......................حرف الألف متكرر مرتييييييييييييييين
وكمان حرف الباء
وأنا شاركت بقاعة فك التكشيرههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

البنا راجل وسيد الرجالة كمان

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وممكن ابن البلد كمان

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*         
طب انتي عمرك بالتحديد كم ياحلوه وعدد مشاركاتك بالتحديد كم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ميــــم

::  حمد لله ع السلامة يا وردة  ::

----------


## ميــــم

أية اكتر لعبة اشتركتي فيها ...في قاعة المسابقات؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ديدي

انتى ساكنة السحاب صح

----------


## ماما زوزو

*على فكرة انت ايناد*

----------


## مظلوووم

لا يا ماما زوزو
دى بتقولك اسمها فى حرف باء
طب انتى رديتى عليا يا من انا قبل كده
اللى بعدوا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## أنفـــــال

> انتى ساكنة السحاب صح


متهيألي هي..!
ايوة هي انتي.

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*أنا عمري 23
أسهل من كده مفييييييييييييييييييييييييييش
يله مين يجاوب*

----------


## أنفـــــال

مين يعني؟
شموخ مثلاً ؟؟
و لا أشجان الليل؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*nooooooooooooooooooo*

----------


## أنفـــــال

على فكرة يا من أنا..
انا عاوزة اقولك ان الاعضاء زهقوا ..
و ان مفيش حد بيلعب معاك غيري.. :: 
و تقريبا على بكرة مش هتلاقي حد بيلعب خالص 
 :: 
أنفال

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

بصي بقى يا من أنا انتي..
انا تعبت والله العظيم..
و دي اخر مشاركة ليا هنا و شوفي مين هيلاعبك بقى!!
و بصي انتي بسمة byh
و دة اخر كلام عندي.. 
 :: 
أنفال

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*ممكن أشجان الليل .. 

ده برضه مجرد إفتراض .. * 


.

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لأ كله إلا زعل أنفال........بس حاسبي على توقيعك هههههههههههههههههههههه
يله اعرفونيعارفين لو عرفتوني أول شخص هيضربني هو أنفاااااااااااااااااااااااااال
تحياتي
من أنا؟ هههههههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*شلونكم شخباركم  
أنا هي اسيرة الصبر هههههههههههههه
أدري أنفال   دلوقتي هتضربني ضرب مبرح.........حلوه مبرح 
بس انتي ياأنفال على طول كشفتيني فقلت لازم اتوهكم شويتين ههههههههههه
بس ارجوكم بالراحه عليا شويه 
بس والله ضحكت عليكم اوي 
تحياتي
أسيرة الصبر  

والورده دي ليكوا عشان متزعلوش *

----------


## أنفـــــال

و انا باقول ليه للعبة عاملة كدة!!
يا ربي!!!!
مادام اتكشفتي كنتي سلمي و خلاص!!
و انا زعلانة..
بجد زعلانة!! ايوة انا كسبت المرة دي برضه!!
بس برضه انا كسبت انا فرحانة!
أنفال

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*لا كله الا زعلك يانفوله الغاليه
انا اسفه بس هي مسابقه وانا مش عايزه استسلم وانا لسه مبتديت!!!!!!!!!
بس انتي اللي كشفتيني بالأول  يعني انتي الفايزه
خلاص فكي الحداعشر 11 بقى فكييييييييييييييها
تحياتي*

----------


## أنفـــــال

و عمالة تقولي اسمك فيه حرف الباء و انا أدور!!!
و تقولي مش عارف ايه و انا اصدقك!!
خلااااااااص كل اللي بننا انتهى...!
متحاوليش يا اسيرة الصبر!!
بس انا كسبت انا فرحانة...  ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*فعلا أسيرة الصبر فيه حرف الباااااااااااااء............إلبسي نظارتك المره الجايه يانفوله هههههههههههههه*

----------


## أنفـــــال

من غير نظارة..
شايفاكي بقلبي..
 ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا ست وحيده
مردودالك ان شاء الله
بس بجد انتى دوختينا بس والله كنت حاسس انه انتى
ويجعلوا عااامر
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## هبهوبة المحبوبة

أنت ممكن تكون العندليب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

مسا التماسى يا ورد جالس فوق الكراسى كيفكم يا حلوين يا أمامير ولاد وبنات ::  


انا عضو فيكم بس لابس طاقية الاخفاء ممكن اكون بنت ممكن اكون ولد البركه فيكوا بقى تعرفوا انا مين بالضبط ::  


ياللا فرجونى همتكم يا شطار ::  وفى انتظار أسئلتكم ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*من أنا؟

ازيك عامل أو عامله ايه

والله فكرتنا فكرتينا بأيام زمان

يبقى أنتي او انت 

من أنــــ15 ـــــا

طيب

انا هسأل 

انت ولد ولا بنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *من أنا؟*
> 
> *ازيك عامل أو عامله ايه*
> 
> *والله فكرتنا فكرتينا بأيام زمان*
> 
> *يبقى أنتي او انت* 
> 
> *من أنــــ15 ـــــا*
> ...


أنا فتى يا بنيتى...شو مهضوم اسمك ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*ياعيني عالفتى

يعني انت مش مصري لبناني

انا هروح ادور على كل اللبنانيين المشاركين معانا

وهستعين بصديق اللي هو نور المنتدى ههههههههههه

طب انت جديد ولا قديم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

مش عارف ليه أنا حاسس انك بنت مش ولد.. وانا شاكك انك تكون واحده عملنا فيها مقلب وجايه تنتقم منننا هنا ..ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*وأنا مش عارفه ليه أنا حاسه انك ولد مش بنت.. وانا شاكه انك تكون واحد عملنا فيه مقلب وجاي تنتقم منننا* 











*خارج النص:*

*قصدك مين ياعصفور الشعر توتا؟؟*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

علينا يا شعاع .. ما نتى عارفه أنا قصدى على مين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بأمارة لبلب والسع تئلام ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## osha

شكله كمان مش لبناني
طيب سؤال 
محل الاقامة ايه لو سمحت ياسي مستر اكس

----------


## وردة فلسطين

مش عارفة ليه

عندي شعور انه الي متخفي مصري وعايش بانجلترا؟

شو رايك يا عصفور الشعر؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مسا التماسى يا ورد جالس فوق الكراسى...كيفكم يا حلوين يا أمامير ..ولاد وبنات





> انا عضو فيكم .. بس لابس طاقية الاخفاء... ممكن اكون بنت .. ممكن اكون ولد ..البركه فيكوا بقى تعرفوا انا مين بالضبط 
> 
> 
> ياللا فرجونى همتكم يا شطار وفى انتظار أسئلتكم






والله قلبى بيقولى انك ياضابط شرطه ياماد بوى علشان انتو الاتنين الى غاويين تنطيط فى المنتدى كلو هههههههههههههههههههههههه صح ؟ !  علشان مش عايز اقنع نفسى انه مقلب من ناس غاويه مقالب ههههههههههههههههههه سامعنى فوق الكلمه الى بتربيلهم الرعب ( صرصار ) اكيد عرف نفسه هههههههههههه

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*لأ هو مش جديد هو عضو قديم جدا انا حاسه بكده لأن اللعبه دي كنا بنلعبها زمان ومحدش يعرفها غير دفعة 2004

يعني 

مش عارفه انا حاسه انك عبدو باشا عبدالرحمن أو أخوك هشام*

----------


## نوسة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو فعلا عضو قديم مش جديد  واللعبة قديمة فعلا يا اسيرو ودة مسجل فى سبتمبر 2004
وعدد مشاركاتة 335 وطبعا لا عبدو ولا هشام
طيب اية اكتر قاعة بتحب تتواجد فيها

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*ياهسون مشاركاته دي بس للعبه تتحسب مش مشاركات العضو الأصلي

انا زمان شاركت فيها ولازم تسجلي خروج وتدخلي بالاسم التاني

وانا بصراحه شاكه انه عبدالرحمن  يله اعترف ياعبدو باشا*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

مياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااو ::   ::   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ياعيني عالفتى*
> 
> *يعني انت مش مصري لبناني*
> 
> *انا هروح ادور على كل اللبنانيين المشاركين معانا*
> 
> *وهستعين بصديق اللي هو نور المنتدى ههههههههههه*
> 
> *طب انت جديد ولا قديم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


خيتى عم اعرفك بتحدت لهجات كتار شو صعب تعرفى من وين أنا عم أجننكم أنا  بجنن ::  


أبغى توصلى سلامى للشحروره نور 

انا عضو ماهو قديم وماهو جديد.. من جيل الوسط ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مش عارف ليه أنا حاسس انك بنت مش ولد.. وانا شاكك انك تكون واحده عملنا فيها مقلب وجايه تنتقم منننا هنا ..ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شو اخبارك زرزور الشعر الصداح ::  


مانى بنوته ليش ما بتريد تصدجنى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> شكله كمان مش لبناني
> طيب سؤال 
> محل الاقامة ايه لو سمحت ياسي مستر اكس


مانى لبنانى شو من وين انا يا أوشا ::  


محل اقامتى فى المنتدى قلوبكم جميعا أمى دائما ما تدعو لى((روح يا مخفى ربنا يحبب فيك عباده)) ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مش عارفة ليه
> 
> عندي شعور انه الي متخفي مصري وعايش بانجلترا؟
> 
> شو رايك يا عصفور الشعر؟


من وين جاء هذا الشعور يا ورده هل هو تخمين يستند الى دلائل وبراهين ::  


لكنى أتمنى اكون زرزور الشعر ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> [center]
> 
> 
> 
> والله قلبى بيقولى انك ياضابط شرطه ياماد بوى علشان انتو الاتنين الى غاويين تنطيط فى المنتدى كلو هههههههههههههههههههههههه صح ؟ ! علشان مش عايز اقنع نفسى انه مقلب من ناس غاويه مقالب ههههههههههههههههههه سامعنى فوق الكلمه الى بتربيلهم الرعب ( صرصار ) اكيد عرف نفسه هههههههههههه


ما هو مقلب حبيبى زيزو وشو حكاية الصراصر ممكن أعرف عنها أكثر وأكثر والا أعتبر هذا مجرد مزحه منك

 ومانى بهوى التنطيط حبيبى ليش تقول عنى هيك ما بيتنطط غير فرقع لوز ومانى معروف أنى فرقع لوز بالمنتدى ::  

قدس الله سرك ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *مش عارفه انا حاسه انك عبدو باشا عبدالرحمن أو أخوك هشام*


ما بحب هيك اللى يبغى يتوقعنى يعطينى دليل طب ليش حاسه انى عبدو باشا ليتنى أصل لمكانته هو أو أخوه بالمنتدى


هو حقيقة شرف لى أن تشعرى بذلك ولكن ما برهانك ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو فعلا عضو قديم مش جديد واللعبة قديمة فعلا يا اسيرو ودة مسجل فى سبتمبر 2004
> وعدد مشاركاتة 335 وطبعا لا عبدو ولا هشام
> طيب اية اكتر قاعة بتحب تتواجد فيها


شو هايدا الجمال ذو هايدا الذكاء الربانى الله يعطيكى العافيه خيتى نوسه شو اسمك طعم شو روحك مرحه مانى فعلا عبدو أو هشام انا حبيت أؤكد هذا لأنك قد قدمتى دليل 

يا جماعه اللى يتوقع لابد يقول سبب توقعه لأن تخمين شخصيتى بدون أسانيد قويه ممكن يجعل من لعبة الاحتمالات وسيله سهله للتعرف على شخصيتى وعليكم جميعا أن نقتدوا بنوسه حيث أنها جاءت فعلا بدليل قاطع بأننى لست عبدو أة اخوه قدس الله سرهما لذلك تجدونى قد أجبت عليها

اما عن أكثر قاعه أحب أن اتواجد بها فهى قاعة التعارف والتهانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ياهسون مشاركاته دي بس للعبه تتحسب مش مشاركات العضو الأصلي*
> 
> *انا زمان شاركت فيها ولازم تسجلي خروج وتدخلي بالاسم التاني*
> 
> *وانا بصراحه شاكه انه عبدالرحمن يله اعترف ياعبدو باشا*


مانى الزلمه عبد الرحمن   ::

----------


## snake

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ عرفتك انت لا استنى كده لا مش هو 
ابده انا مش فاهم حاجة يعني هو مغير اسمة عشان اللعبة دي بس ولا اسة  ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> علشان مش عايز اقنع نفسى انه مقلب من ناس غاويه مقالب ههههههههههههههههههه سامعنى فوق الكلمه الى بتربيلهم الرعب ( صرصار ) اكيد عرف نفسه هههههههههههه


*قصدك مين يازيزو أحمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طب ايه رأيك أنا شاكه فيك أنت يله اعترف*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ما هو مقلب حبيبى زيزو وشو حكاية الصراصر ممكن أعرف عنها أكثر وأكثر والا أعتبر هذا مجرد مزحه منك
> 
> ومانى بهوى التنطيط حبيبى ليش تقول عنى هيك ما بيتنطط غير فرقع لوز ومانى معروف أنى فرقع لوز بالمنتدى 
> 
> قدس الله سرك


اخى الفاضل الجليل انا لم اقصد الاهانه او اى شى كنت اقصد اختى الغاليه شعاع لانها بتحاف من الصرصار وكانت لسه عامله مقلب سخن فى توت بس اتردلها المقلب جزاك الله كل خير مع احترامى وتقديرى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الفاضل بحاسه الضابط المحترف والمخبر المتمكن وعقل المهندس المحترم الى دماغه ضربت خلاص وبعد تفكير عميق جامد قوى خالص هههههههههههههه وقرائه المواضيع وانى مش بعدى كلمه الا تكون رايحه فين وجايه من ين احب القولك انت اخى فى الله RI7Eللاسباب اللاتيه اولا لان الرد بتاعك حمل فى الاخر تهنئه( قدس الله سرك ) وهذه التهنئه وضعت فى الموضوع دع وعلى الرابط الاتى http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=33454
تانى سبب انك مشترك SEP 2004 والعضو الكريم RI7E مشترك OCT2003
تلات سبب ان فرق المشاركات بينك وبين اخى الفاضل 344 ,,,,,, 384 يعنى مش كتير اوى على المده وانت بتقول ان تقريبا ليك مده غايب 

انا انفع فى المخابرات ::  وعرفتو وعرفتو ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


اعترف هههههههه واوعى ماتكونش انت هههههههههه احسن  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *قصدك مين يازيزو أحمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *طب ايه رأيك أنا شاكه فيك أنت يله اعترف*


ازيك ياشعاع ماتقلقيش مش انا!!!! واما بقى الصرصار فده الهديه الى جابتهولك اوشا هديه ومربياه على الغالى وانت وافقت عليه ادام تربيه ايدها ههههههههههههههههه وعندى المستند والعقد كمان انك قبلتى الصرصار 
تسلمى

----------


## عصفور الشعر

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ههههههههههههههههههههههه فاتتنى ازاى دى صح....توأمى يراع  قدس الله سره....ازاى فاتت عليك دى يا يراع....كان مفروض تاخد بالك ..برااااااااااااااافو عليك يا زيزو ... والله يابنى انت قوووووووووى الملاحظه جدا  طبعا مش انت برضه الصقر المصر


اظهر وبان عليك الامان يا يراع..اتفقست يا حبيبى ...يا للا اخلع طاقية الاخفا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ههههههههههههههههههههههه فاتتنى ازاى دى صح....توأمى يراع قدس الله سره....ازاى فاتت عليك دى يا يراع....كان مفروض تاخد بالك ..برااااااااااااااافو عليك يا زيزو ... والله يابنى انت قوووووووووى الملاحظه جدا طبعا مش انت برضه الصقر المصر
> 
> 
> اظهر وبان عليك الامان يا يراع..اتفقست يا حبيبى ...يا للا اخلع طاقية الاخفا


شكرا ليك ياتوت بس احنا بردو فى انتظار من انا علشان يدخل ويقول الاجابه وربنا يخليك، مصر عمرها ماجبت كتاكيت انت بردو صقر من صقور مصر الغاليين

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*انت بتقول انك مش لبناني ..  

طيب سوري ..   

 و للا ايه ..  * 

.

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ عرفتك انت لا استنى كده لا مش هو 
> ابده انا مش فاهم حاجة يعني هو مغير اسمة عشان اللعبة دي بس ولا اسة


كيفك انت سنيك شو مضحاك انت ايش بيك تذكرنى بخربطتك هذى بالزلمه يونس شلبى فى مسرحية المشاغبين ((ستنضنضنو ::  ))

بقربلك الحدوته انا عضو بشارك وياكم وبستعمل اسم مستخد أخر للتمويه وشطارتك أنك تعرفنى من الحكى تبعى هذا


نجول تانى والا وصلت اليافوخ تبعك هالحين خلاص ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *قصدك مين يازيزو أحمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *طب ايه رأيك أنا شاكه فيك أنت يله اعترف*


وايش بيكى يا بنيه ما تفهمى ؟

انا جلت ميت مره عطنى دليل او برهان ليش تجولى انا زيزو  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اخى الفاضل الجليل انا لم اقصد الاهانه او اى شى كنت اقصد اختى الغاليه شعاع لانها بتحاف من الصرصار وكانت لسه عامله مقلب سخن فى توت بس اتردلها المقلب جزاك الله كل خير مع احترامى وتقديرى


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والله شعاع دى أعجوبه

ماقصرت خوى ما قصرت ما عاذ الله اغضب منك نحنا بنمهزر وبنتسامر الله يرضى عليك خوى مانى غضبان والله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> اخى الفاضل بحاسه الضابط المحترف والمخبر المتمكن وعقل المهندس المحترم الى دماغه ضربت خلاص وبعد تفكير عميق جامد قوى خالص هههههههههههههه وقرائه المواضيع وانى مش بعدى كلمه الا تكون رايحه فين وجايه من ين احب القولك انت اخى فى الله 
> RI7E
> للاسباب اللاتيه 
> 
> اولا
> لان الرد بتاعك حمل فى الاخر تهنئه( قدس الله سرك ) وهذه التهنئه وضعت فى الموضوع دع وعلى الرابط الاتى 
> ...


 :Confused:  والله انت زلمه خطير :Confused:  


وعويناتك مثل الشاهين أو الباز يباركلك الله فيهن ::  



بس مانى ها الزلمه  شو هاليوزر تبعه أبظن هو اللى بيشتغل فى المخابرات  اسمه مثل اسم عملاء السى أى ايه ::  


لا تغضب اخى وملاحظاتك فى محلها بس مانى هذا الشخص لكن أرشحك ايضا للعمل معه فى السى اى ايه ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ههههههههههههههههههههههه فاتتنى ازاى دى صح....توأمى يراع قدس الله سره....ازاى فاتت عليك دى يا يراع....كان مفروض تاخد بالك ..برااااااااااااااافو عليك يا زيزو ... والله يابنى انت قوووووووووى الملاحظه جدا طبعا مش انت برضه الصقر المصر
> 
> 
> اظهر وبان عليك الامان يا يراع..اتفقست يا حبيبى ...يا للا اخلع طاقية الاخفا


مهلك مهلك يا زرزور مانى توءمك خوى هدئ من اعصابك بنريدك خوى بالمنتدى يكرمك الله من عنده ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *انت بتقول انك مش لبناني .. * 
> 
> *طيب سوري .. * 
> 
> *و للا ايه .. * 
> 
> .


 
سورى ((sorry)) مانى سورى ::  



ويش خبرك خوى انى سورى مافى حد هون من سوريا الشقيقه ما بعرف حد من هناك معنا  ::  



ما تحتار خوى بدك تعرفنى لازم تسألنى وأن وحياة الله عم أجاوبك  لعيونك خيي ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> والله انت زلمه خطير





> وعويناتك مثل الشاهين أو الباز يباركلك الله فيهن 
> 
> 
> 
> بس مانى ها الزلمه شو هاليوزر تبعه أبظن هو اللى بيشتغل فى المخابرات اسمه مثل اسم عملاء السى أى ايه 
> 
> 
> لا تغضب اخى وملاحظاتك فى محلها بس مانى هذا الشخص لكن أرشحك ايضا للعمل معه فى السى اى ايه






ضاعت كل استنتاجاتى ::   وتوت كمان راحت  ::  ...عليه توأمة مش هوا  س : طيب متجوز ولا لا ؟ 
تسلم ايدك بس والله انت حيرتنى وهتقول الاجابه امتى هههههههههههه

----------


## مظلوووم

انت فووووووووووكس يا اما عاشق بلا حدود
انت بتقول من جيل الوسط
يالا زى ما تيجى بس حيرتنا معاك والله هههههههههههههههه
اللى بعدووووووووا
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ههههههههههههههههههههههه فاتتنى ازاى دى صح....توأمى يراع قدس الله سره....ازاى فاتت عليك دى يا يراع....كان مفروض تاخد بالك ..برااااااااااااااافو عليك يا زيزو ... والله يابنى انت قوووووووووى الملاحظه جدا طبعا مش انت برضه الصقر المصر
> 
> 
> اظهر وبان عليك الامان يا يراع..اتفقست يا حبيبى ...يا للا اخلع طاقية الاخفا


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههه*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والله شعاع دى أعجوبه
> 
> ماقصرت خوى ما قصرت ما عاذ الله اغضب منك نحنا بنمهزر وبنتسامر الله يرضى عليك خوى مانى غضبان والله


*بنمهزر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*الكلمه دي ماره عليا وانا سمعاها اقصد شفتها من عضو*

*ولا ايه رأيك يا من أنا؟* 

*أنا خلاص عرفتك وكشفتك*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ضاعت كل استنتاجاتى وتوت كمان راحت  ...عليه توأمة مش هوا س : طيب متجوز ولا لا ؟ 
> تسلم ايدك بس والله انت حيرتنى وهتقول الاجابه امتى هههههههههههه


حبيبى حيرتك أنا شو قاسى انا ::  

عم تعجبنى سؤلاتك زيزو مخبر عبئرى أنت خوى ::  


مانى معروف أنى تزوجت جليبى بيقولى أنك يا زيزو ناظر لى عروس من المنتدى الأمور هذا ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت فووووووووووكس يا اما عاشق بلا حدود
> انت بتقول من جيل الوسط
> يالا زى ما تيجى بس حيرتنا معاك والله هههههههههههههههه
> اللى بعدووووووووا
> انووووووووووبيس


 
يا دلى يا دلى يا مرحبتين وأهلين وسهلين عالفتى الجسور الزين تسلم من كل عين يا مظلوم يا سليل صلاح الدين ::  



مانى بعرف شو فوووووكس ::  


أما عاشق بلا حدود والله شاعر زين مجصر كتير فى حجه أنا ما رديت عليه ولا مره ((معلومه بلوشى أهى يا مظلووم ::  )) 


أبغى تعرفونى بسرعه طاقية الاخفاء جعلت نافوخى يغلى من الحر والكتمه ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بنمهزر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *الكلمه دي ماره عليا وانا سمعاها اقصد شفتها من عضو*
> 
> *ولا ايه رأيك يا من أنا؟* 
> 
> *أنا خلاص عرفتك وكشفتك*


شو انتى فتاتى مكشوف عنك الحجاب ::  



من انا ؟ من انا يا زينة البنات يا عاقدة الحاجبين فوق الجبين اللجين ::

----------


## مظلوووم

انت جمال حمدان
قول قر اعترف ههههههههههههههههه
اللى بعدووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> من انا ؟ من انا يا زينة البنات يا عاقدة الحاجبين فوق الجبين اللجين


*ياعيني انت طلعت شاعر وبتصف كلام

ولكنني لست فتّانه لن أخبر أحدا من أنت حتى أنت ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت جمال حمدان
> قول قر اعترف ههههههههههههههههه
> اللى بعدووووووا
> انوووووووووبيس


 
شو ها النصاحه شوها الفصاحه  :Confused:  


وايش دليك يا مثيل عنتره مأبغى ندخل فى لعبة الاحتمالات  

سوق الينا برهانك ودليلك القاطع أنى المدعو جمال حمدان 

ويجعلواااا عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااامر 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ياعيني انت طلعت شاعر وبتصف كلام*
> 
> *ولكنني لست فتّانه لن أخبر أحدا من أنت حتى أنت ههههههههههههههه*


ماهو شعرى فتاتى هى غنيه لفيثارة السماء فيروز  ::  


عن جد تعرفينى طب اعطينى كما يقول المصريين اماره ::

----------


## مظلوووم

يا سيدى الجليل
لعبتنا فيها الكتير والقليل
ولا تتحمل مجالا للتعليل
وبصراحه انا دوخت وبسببك هاعمل تعديل
يالا قولنا انت مين ايها المتسابق الجميل
اخوك التائه فى السبيل
انوووووووبيس الاصيل

----------


## أنفـــــال

*عندي احساس بيقول ..
انك دكتور سلطان .. مش عارفة بقى..
طيب قولي يا من أنا.. سؤال حقيقي مش هزار..
مين صاحب قصيدة.. البكاء بين يدي زرقاء اليمامة؟؟*

----------


## snake

*قول انت مين احسن بالزوق  بدل فية اسليب تانية 
ياجدع قول *

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*طيب قوللي اول حرف من اسمك اللي انت مشترك بيه ..  

و لحد ما تقول .. نقول انت  جورج جريس فرح ..    

و انا متأكد انه غلط طبعاً .. * 

.

----------


## أنفـــــال

*عارف يا من أنا لو طلعت داريا...!!
يبقى في كلام تاني بقى!*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

*ياما نفسي الأيام دي ترجع من تاني *

----------


## ميمة اسلام

انا عن نفسي حستنة اعرف مين واساسا انا مكنتش في المنتدي من سنة 2004 
ولو كنت موجودة اكيد كنت حتتفشة منه من زمان 
بس يلة انا مستنية اكمل علي بقيت الموضوع بس بصراحة انا بمل من الدوخة الكتيرة

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شو اخباركم ياجماعة ؟؟
كلكم تمام وتجننوا كفاية كده ندخل في الموضوع :4: 

مثل ماشايفين الموضوع قديم وحلو جداً وحابة نحييه من جديد ببعض الاضافات عليه ..
طبعا معانا user name خاص بالموضوع بإسم (من أنا ؟)

كل 4 أيام حيكون معنا عضو أو عضوة جدد يتقمصوا شخصية (من أنا ؟)
العضو المجهول حيفضل يدوخكم حتى تحزروا من الشخصية .. :3: 


شو دوركم هنا ياجماعة؟؟ ::cop:: 
كل عضو له الحق أن يسأل 3 أسئلة فقط للعضو المجهول علشان يحاول يعرف مين الشخصية دي ..
ممكن الثلاث اسئلة تكون مرة واحدة بمشاركة واحدة وممكن كل شوية نسأل سؤال فيهم لغاية مايخلصوا ..
أي عضو حيسأل اكثر من ثلاثة اسئلة فالعضو المجهول سيجيب على أول ثلاثة فقط ..


بعدها ..
بعد ما كل عضو يخلص اسئلته يحاول يستنتج من هو العضو المجهول 
لما يوصل لنتيجة يقول لنا بيتوقع مين ؟؟
وما ينفع يعدل مشاركته بعد مايقرر ولا يغير رأيه يعني هي مرة واحدة تحزروا فيها وتكتبوا متوقعين مين.. :Girl (25): 



أول عضو حيعرف او يحزر مين الشخصية المجهولة (من أنا ؟) بشكل صحيح ,,سيتم تقييمه  :Baby: ..
في حالة لو مافيه حدا حزر الشخصية سيم تقييم العضو المجهول لانه دوخكم معه  :good: ..



هااااا فهمنا كل حاجة ؟؟ أي استفسار تفضلوا :f: ..

أول عضو مجهول سيبدأ جولته معنا بعد يومين من الآن ان شاء الله فكونوا على المووووووعد..
لكم مني أرق التحايا ..
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

الله عليكى يازوزووووووووووووووووووووووووو
موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا
وله ذكريات كتير جميلة معانا
تسلم ايدك يا قمراية
فى انتظار  الضيف
اوعى يطلع انتى  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وحشتينى بجد

----------


## ريـم

أختي الحبيبة جداً زوزو..
ده الموضوع ده قديم اوييييي، من قبل ما اشترك في المنتدى..
بس مبسوطة انك رفعتيه و احييتيه تاني..
عجبني جداً و متابعة معاكي أكيد.. 
مش عارفة ليه شوقتيني اعرف ايه اللي هيحصل  :: 
مع خالص حبي..  :f:  :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

> الله عليكى يازوزووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا
> وله ذكريات كتير جميلة معانا
> تسلم ايدك يا قمراية
> فى انتظار  الضيف
> اوعى يطلع انتى 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وحشتينى بجد


أهلاً أهلاً ماما الغالية  ::h:: 
احذريني يابيرو لاأطلع انا بجد ههههههههههههه
بكرا ان شاء الله حيجي اول ضيف يدوخكممممممممممممممم ::p: 
نورتيني يابيرو ياحبي ووحشتيني جدااااااااااااااااااااا
يلا شدي حيلك معانا عاوزين دمممممممم  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

> أختي الحبيبة جداً زوزو..
> ده الموضوع ده قديم اوييييي، من قبل ما اشترك في المنتدى..
> بس مبسوطة انك رفعتيه و احييتيه تاني..
> عجبني جداً و متابعة معاكي أكيد.. 
> مش عارفة ليه شوقتيني اعرف ايه اللي هيحصل 
> مع خالص حبي..


حبيبتي ريما وحشتيني يابطة .. :Baby: 
اي نعم ياستي ومن قبل ماأشترك انا كمان :Baby: 
وانا مبسوطة انك مبسوطة ياريما^_^
تابعي معانا بكراااااااااا ومش حيحصل الا كل خير هم بس شوية صواريخ ورا بعضها  :: 
نورتيني ياحبي ..

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

Let's gooooooooooooooooooooooooo

We are reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeady 

thanks Zahraaaaaa alot

Ahlawy Sheded

----------


## aynad

*الله يا زوزو
فكرتيني بالذي مضي
وحشتنا اوي بسنت بنت مصر
يلا مستنيين اللهو الخفي*

----------


## نشــــوى

الفكرة شوفتها قبل كده واول مرة اعرف انها موجودة عندنا هنا في ابناء مصر
طبعا متابعة معاكي يا زوزو 
بس ياريت تقولى لنا امتى اول لقاء علشان بس اقدر ارتب ظروفي
احسن اختك مشغولة على الاخر اليومين دول    :: 
تحيـــاتي ليكي حبيبتي
 :f:   :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

> Let's gooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> We are reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeady 
> 
> thanks Zahraaaaaa alot
> 
> Ahlawy Sheded


انجليزي ده يامرسي  :: 
تماااااااااام ياأهلاوي وانا كمان ريدي وويت آز توموروووووووو  :good: 
نورت الموضوع ياأهلاوي ..
على الرحب والسعة أخي العزيز .. :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

> *الله يا زوزو
> فكرتيني بالذي مضي
> وحشتنا اوي بسنت بنت مصر
> يلا مستنيين اللهو الخفي*


عارفة ياندى ؟ لما شفت الحلقات السابقة كان فيه ناس كتير بأتمنى اشوفهم تاني 
ربنا يمسي بسنت بالخير وتكون بأحسن حال يارب  :f: 
خليكِ ياستي منتظرة الضيف الاول من جديييييييد ..
خالص حبي ومودتي ياغالية .. ::h::

----------


## زهــــراء

> الفكرة شوفتها قبل كده واول مرة اعرف انها موجودة عندنا هنا في ابناء مصر
> طبعا متابعة معاكي يا زوزو 
> بس ياريت تقولى لنا امتى اول لقاء علشان بس اقدر ارتب ظروفي
> احسن اختك مشغولة على الاخر اليومين دول   
> تحيـــاتي ليكي حبيبتي


أهلا نوشا منورة حبيبتي...
ايوة ياستي دي موجودة هنا منذ القدم ,أي حاجة تعجبك حتلاقي منبعها من هناااااااااا ::no1:: 
اول حلقة حتكون يوم غد بإذن الله يانشوى خليكِ متابعة معانا  :Icecream: 
ربنا يوفقك حبيبتي وييسر لك كل أمورك .. ::h::

----------


## حنين مصر

يالهووووووووووووووووى

وانا باقره  فى المشاركات من اول صفحه كانوا 12 صفحه بعدها 17  بعدها 18  بعدها 20  بعدها
21  لحد  مااتحولت

انااااااااااااااااااا  جيت



عاوزه  العب
ها
باءه
مليش  دعووووووووه  والله  اعيط

----------


## حنين مصر

يخربيتى   
يعنى كان زمااااااااااانى هافضل لحد الصفحه ال60


الحقوووووووووووووووووونى

----------


## زهــــراء

> يالهووووووووووووووووى
> 
> وانا باقره  فى المشاركات من اول صفحه كانوا 12 صفحه بعدها 17  بعدها 18  بعدها 20  بعدها
> 21  لحد  مااتحولت
> 
> انااااااااااااااااااا  جيت
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> يخربيتى 
> يعنى كان زمااااااااااانى هافضل لحد الصفحه ال60
> 
> 
> الحقوووووووووووووووووونى


اختي الشقية ..حنين مصر..
نورتي ياحنونا شوفتِ ياستي الحلقات الاولى كانت لذيذة ازاي :2: 
اليوم بإذن الله اول عضو حيبدأ معانا وتعالي العبي براحتك 
خالص حبي ومودتي ياقمرايا..

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....


 بإذن الله سنبدأ بإستئناف الجلسة نادوا عالمتهم ::  

أعضاءنا الكرام سنبدأ اليوم بأول حلقة من جديد مع العضو المجهول 


مـن أنا؟؟؟


وطبعاً انتم عارفين القوانين لكن سأكررها مرة اخرى _عارفاكم تموتوا في القوانين :: ..


لكل عضو حق السؤال بثلاث اسئلة فقط سواء كانت بمشاركة واحدة او بالتدرج ..
في حالة وضع اكثر من ثلاث اسئلة لكل عضو فالعضو (من أنا؟) سيجيب على أول ثلاث اسئلة فقط ..


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو ,, 4 أيام...
بتكون أسئلة واضحة وطبعا مش حنسأل العضو اسمك ايه في مونتى؟ :Glad: 
ولا ايه اكتر موضوع كتبته اثر فيك؟ :1: 
ولا انت مشرف ولاعضو؟ ::evil:: 
يعني بإختصار الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها .. :f: 

بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
 تتفضلوا تحطوا اسم العضو اللي متوقعينه مرة واحدة فقط يعني مش كل شوية نقول اسم ..
وياريت نتوقع بجمل واضحة وصريحة يعني زي "أتوقع العضو فلان " مش الاقي حد يقولي "والله هو انا كنت شاكك بفلان اكمنه عمل كذا او احساسي قالي" :1: 
ومينفعش تعديل المشاركة بعد وضع اسم العضو.. ::evil:: 

اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول (من أنا؟)

يلا نبتدي مع أول ضيف على بركة الله هاتوا السكين  :: 
خالص التحايا للجميع...

 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

زوزوووووو
شوقتينى موووووووووووت يلا بقى مستنية اشوف مين انت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس على مين يا ماما وحياتك من اول مشاركة هعرفة يعنى هعرفة :3:  :3:

----------


## حنـــــان

طيب أنا حجرب معاكم كده يا زهراء... عمري ما لعبت اللعبة دي قبل كده.

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

اشششششششششششششششششطة اششششششششششششششششششطة

بدأت المنافسسسسسسسسسسسسة 

يلا يا زهراء 

هاتى ضيفك عشان نكشفه على طوووووووووووووووووووووووول  :4: 

وشكرا على عودة الموضوع ده تانى >>>>>> ال يعنى كان مشارك فيه هههههههههههههههه













السؤال لعضونا المخفى 


اذكر نوعك بسرعة ( ذكر أم أنثى ؟)  :1: 

i will back again 

good luck

----------


## مـن أنا؟

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

احلى سلام و اجدع تحية لولاد مصر


مساء البنبوني و الشوكلاتة و الكريم شانتيه شان ايييييييه شان تيه


ايا يا عم اهلاوي مالك داخل سخن عليا كده بالراحة عليا يا نجم


و نوعي بقى الحدق يفهم يا معلم


جرى ايه يا حاجة زهراااااء سكينة ليه لا سمح الله لا ده احنا دفنينه سوا

----------


## taro2a1

*ممكن أعرف إنت منين في مصر؟*

----------


## زوزو عادل

السلام عليكم 
موضوع جميل يا زهرااااء
وطبعا لسه الشخصيه ماظهرتش
ولكنى احب اسال اول سؤال لى
ياترى يا من انت؟؟؟؟ بتحب اى القاعات تزورها او اى القاعات المفضله لك؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حنين مصر

مين  انت؟

انت  اهلاوووووووووووووووووى

اوعى  تقول  غلط

اكزززززف

----------


## مـن أنا؟

بص يا طروقة انا مصري و ابن مصري و ابن مصر الله عليه

 :Plane: 





> ياترى يا من انت؟؟؟؟ بتحب اى القاعات تزورها او اى القاعات المفضله لك؟؟؟؟؟



كله حبايبنا يا زوزو حبة من هنا و حتة من هناك و كله في السخان ::

----------


## حنين مصر

انت اممممممممم  ولد  ولا بنت يامين  انت؟

وكماااان ايه  القاعه اللى لازق فيها
اعتررررف

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ايا يا عم اهلاوي مالك داخل سخن عليا كده بالراحة عليا يا نجم
> 
> 
> و نوعي بقى الحدق يفهم يا معلم



انا مش حدق يا عم أو يا عمة  :: 

انا خلاص اصلا عرفت وحركات التمويه القرعة اللى بتعملها وانت فاهمنى وانا فاهم مش هتخيل عليا  :4: 

بس انا هصبر شوية عشان التسرع بس  :1: 

يلا جاوب على السؤال بصدق وبدون زوغان يامعلم  :4:  يؤ يؤ يؤ اقصد يا معلمة هههههههههههه






> مين انت؟
> 
> انت اهلاوووووووووووووووووى
> 
> اوعى تقول غلط
> 
> اكزززززف


عليا انا برده هههههههههههههههههههههههه  :4: 

لا مش انا يا اختى  :3: 


برىء يا بيه .. برىء يا بيه  :1: 


وبعدين اسحبى سؤالك ده بسرعة عشان نستفاد منه يا ذكية  :1:  لأنى سألته وهو لسة مش جاوب عليه  :4:  وعلى فكرة الشك هيقتلنى فى موضوع كده ههههههههههههههههههههه فى نهاية الأسئلة والايام هقول على اسم عضونا المخفى  :1: 





يلا أجى بكرة ألاقى السؤال بتاعى متجاوب  :1:

----------


## زهــــراء

> زوزوووووو
> شوقتينى موووووووووووت يلا بقى مستنية اشوف مين انت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس على مين يا ماما وحياتك من اول مشاركة هعرفة يعنى هعرفة


يلا ياستي تعالي حققي مع عمنا وورينا شطارتك وبلاش تحلفي بحياتي علشان مش حتعرفيه ههههههههههههههههههه
منورة ياقمر  :f: 




> طيب أنا حجرب معاكم كده يا زهراء... عمري ما لعبت اللعبة دي قبل كده.


ياأهلاً ياأهلاً بدكتورتنا الغالية ..
منورة يانونا طبعا ومنتظريييييينك تستجوبي المتهم  :1: 
سعيدة بمرورك حبيبتي  :f: 




> بدأت المنافسسسسسسسسسسسسة 
> 
> يلا يا زهراء 
> 
> هاتى ضيفك عشان نكشفه على طوووووووووووووووووووووووول 
> 
> وشكرا على عودة الموضوع ده تانى >>>>>> ال يعنى كان مشارك فيه هههههههههههههههه


هلا هلا اهلاوي باشا يلا جبتلك الضيف ورينا شطارتك ولاهو كلام والسلام  ::p: 
منور اخي الفاضل :f: 




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> احلى سلام و اجدع تحية لولاد مصر
> 
> 
> مساء البنبوني و الشوكلاتة و الكريم شانتيه شان ايييييييه شان تيه
> 
> 
> ايا يا عم اهلاوي مالك داخل سخن عليا كده بالراحة عليا يا نجم
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش ممكن هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاءة الله ينور بجد 




> السلام عليكم 
> موضوع جميل يا زهرااااء
> وطبعا لسه الشخصيه ماظهرتش


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اهلا يازوزو منورة حبيبتي 
حيظهر ياستي لاتقلقي  :3: 

حنين مصر 
استاذ طارق ..منورين ياجماعة ومش بتضيعوا وقت داخلين بحزم  :: 


يلا نسيب من انا ؟ ينام او تنام او ننام  ويبقوا يجوا تاني ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا مواضيعك يا زوزا...

بجد الموضوع ده عسسسسسل و اختك بقى تموت في التخمين...

ممممممم أنا مش هسأل دلوقتي حاجة و لو إن الأسلوب مش غريب عليا 
هتابع و أشوف...

استنوني..و استناني يا من تكون 

تسلم ايدك و أفكارك يا زوزتي..

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ان ان ان تششششششششششششششش
انت جيت يارمضاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
هجيببببببببببببك هجيببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك  ::p: 

امممممممممممممممممممم
امممممممممممممممممممممممم
امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

تاريح تسجيلك فى المنتدى امتى ؟؟
ممنوووووووووووووع الاجابة اللى تودى البحر وترجعنا عطشانييييييييييييييييييييييييين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك زوزوووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## the_chemist

زهرااااااااااااااااء

حلو الموضوع قوى

و شاددنى

بس لازم تعرفي أنى عرفت الشخص أو الشخصة

بس مش هأقول علشان فتن لى عن نفسه ع المسينجر


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت اهلاوووووووووووووووووى
> 
> اوعى تقول غلط





غلط ::mazika2:: 






> انت اممممممممم ولد ولا بنت يامين انت؟
> 
> وكماااان ايه القاعه اللى لازق فيها



كده توقع و سؤالين فاضلك سؤال وتبقي في الكلابوش :Play Ball: 


قلنا الحدق يفهم يا حنين راجعي الاجابه اعلاه ::uff:: 


و القاعات اللي بلزق فيها كتير ولا مؤاخذه اقولك قاعة و التانية لا الناس تزعل مني :Biggrin:  


اظن كده عداني العيب بحتة





> انا خلاص اصلا عرفت وحركات التمويه القرعة اللى بتعملها وانت فاهمنى وانا فاهم مش هتخيل عليا


قشطه يبقى نبتدي حركات التمويه ام الشعور يا باشا :Ala: 





> يلا أجى بكرة ألاقى السؤال بتاعى متجاوب


اعتبر ده تهديد





> و استناني يا من تكون


ادينا قاعدين يا شعاع مستنينك :O O: 






> انت جيت يارمضاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


بنته بنفسها مشرفانا ايه الطعامه دي؟

اه جيت يا شوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال




> تاريح تسجيلك فى المنتدى امتى ؟؟
> ممنوووووووووووووع الاجابة اللى تودى البحر وترجعنا عطشانييييييييييييييييييييييييين


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الله اكبر

ماهو قدامك يا ستنا سبتمبر 2004 بس ابعدي الحج مسرور احسن بيعملي حساسية

مرجعتكيش عطشانه اهو يلا بقى ظرف جواه 5 جنيه في السريع كده :Ylsurprise: 





> بس لازم تعرفي أنى عرفت الشخص أو الشخصة
> 
> بس مش هأقول علشان فتن لى عن نفسه ع المسينجر


استر عليا :Cold: 


ابقوا فكروني و انا جاي اجيب معايا بطاطين و مخدات بدل ما انتو نايمين مني كده :Ranting2:

----------


## حنين مصر

انت مين؟

انت سلمى وكنزى

بت  يادعاااااااااء
انتى يابت  قولى  ايوووه

----------


## ريـم

ده ايه الغموض ده .. 
ههههههههه
لا بجد يا زوزو موضوع حلو اوي و زي السكر..
و هلكانة من الضحك زي المجنونة مش عارفة ليه.. 
و للعضو الغامض المتخفي هأسأل سؤال ..
ممممممم.. اسأل ايه ؟ مش  عارفة ..
اصله أو اصلها مش بيجاوب اجوبة صريحة..  ::$: 
معلش يعني ..  ::$:  ::$:  ::$: 
طيب بصي انا هألف و ارجع تاني..
هأبقى اقول رأيي على طول من غير اسألة..
بس بجد بجد موضوع جميل .. 
مع خالص تحياتي..  :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

مسااااااء الورد عليكم...

حبيبتي شعاع من نور,, منورة الموضوع ياقمر 
ورينا الشغل بقى عارفاكِ تموتي في التخمين بس ده صعب شوية ::p: 
منتظرة عودتك بالاســـــــــم .. :f: 

بنت شهرياااااااار 
منورة ياماما ايوة كده هو ده التحقيق  :y: 
بس ايه رأيك مش دوختي بالذمة؟ :: 
منتظرينك حبيبتي .. ::h:: 

the_chemistاهلا اهلا استاذ ابو امنية منورنا عن جد  :f: 
سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك بس ايه حكايتكم كل حد يدخل يقولي عارفه ومش حأقولك  :: 
وبعدين ده او دي لو فتنوا عالماسينجر اخنقهم  ::mazika2:: 

حنين مصر ..مبتضيعيش وقت ياحنونا  ::no3:: 
الاسئلة الثلاث اللي من حقك خلصوا ياحنين  :Girl (26): 
يعني مش فاضلك غير ان تتوقعي مين العضو ده  :Blink: 

ريم جهاد ...اهلا حبيبتي ,,سعيدة جدا انك مبسوطة بالموضوع ياقمر 
معاكِ حق _من أنا؟_ مش بيجاوب او تجاوب بشكل صريح حنملصلك ودانهم  :: 


مـــــــــــن أنـــــــا؟ .....ياريت الاجوبة تكون اوضح من كده بشويتين تلاتة لحسن انا ذات نفسيتي دوخت 
معلش اللي مايعرفك يجهلك  :: 


يلا طب اسأل سؤال ....
مممممممم مانوع المواضيع التي تفضلها او تفضليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حنين مصر

اممممممممممممم

يابت  يادعااااااااااء

انتى ياخلبوصه  اطلعى من دول؟

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

أنا قولت السؤال وما زلت مصر على الإجابة الصريحة عشان أدخل فى الأسئلة اللى بعدها ويلا ياض ولا يا هانم يا من أنا جاوب أو جاوبى وانت أو وانتى ساكتة  :4:   :4:   :4: 

وخلص وقصر عشان هنبتدى نكسر ههههههههههههه

أصل انا خلاص عرفت والسؤال ده هيحدد كتير إن شاء الله وفى السؤال التانى هيحدد أكتر وفى السؤال التالت هيتقضى عليه  :4: 


gooooooooooooo aheaaaaaaaaaaad

----------


## دعاء ثابت

انت مظلوم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت سلمى وكنزى
> 
> بت يادعاااااااااء
> انتى يابت قولى ايوووه



مكنش حد غلب :Glad: 


حنين خديلك ركن كده بأه عشان الناس تعرف تسال احسن انتي طويله :Robot:  و خلصتي اسالتك و 


توقعاتك :Bye: 


و انتي يا ريم جهاد مش عاوزة تسالي ليه؟ 



عموما احنا قاعدين ::o: 





> ياريت الاجوبة تكون اوضح من كده بشويتين تلاتة لحسن انا ذات نفسيتي دوخت 
> معلش اللي مايعرفك يجهلك



اه يا ابلة زهرااااء قوليلهم الهي يكرمك :Eat: 





> مممممممم مانوع المواضيع التي تفضلها او تفضليها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يعني المايك معايا؟


طب اتأكد اذ كان شغال آلو آلو آآآآلو 1 2 3 


أيوة شغال يعني اجاوب؟طه

في المواضيع باه يا ستي ممكن اعوز افرفش و انعنش تلاقيني مسكت المفك و نطيت هنا على فك التكشيرة و ممكن 

تلاقي الشعره جت تلاقيني رحت دعبست في مواضيع المناقشات(حاكم محسوبك يموت في الدعبسة) و تلاقي الحاله

اشتغلت احود اتفرج على العامة و حبة حرقة دم على السياسية و 5 روقان مع جماعة الابداع

قشطات؟ :king: 





> انتى ياخلبوصه اطلعى من دول؟



اللي هم يطلعم ايه دول ولا مؤاخذة :4: 





> أنا قولت السؤال وما زلت مصر على الإجابة الصريحة عشان أدخل فى الأسئلة اللى بعدها ويلا ياض ولا يا هانم يا من أنا جاوب أو جاوبى وانت أو وانتى ساكتة



حد يشيل اهلاوي من هنا :Gun2: 






> وخلص وقصر عشان هنبتدى نكسر



انسى و خد البنسة :4: 





> أصل انا خلاص عرفت



طب ما تعرفنا وياك يا بيه :Baby2: 






> انت مظلوم


لا يا سلمى انا ظالم :3: 


و معلش معلش يعني حبة كده انتي التانية على جنب كده ويا اختك حنين حاكم انتو الاتنين طوال و هتغطوا على العيال اللي 


عاوزة تسأل

بقيتي في الكلابوش يا برنسيسة :Bye: 



متصحوا معايا بأه

----------


## زهــــراء

مممممممممم
سؤالي الثااااااني هووووووو
بقى لك كم في مونتى يعني سنة؟شهر؟,, ياريت جواب واضح الله يكرمك  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
اخر موضوع ليك فى اى قاعه ؟؟
عاوزة اجابة واضحه وصررررررررررررررررررررررريحه

----------


## زهــــراء

فاضل من الوقت يوم وااااااااااحد ومن أنا نايم تقريبا  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ومن أنا نايم تقريبا


من انا مينامش ابدا يا زهراااااء الاعضاء هم اللي نايمين مني ده ايه اصله ده :Ouch: 




 ::@: 






> اخر موضوع ليك فى اى قاعه ؟؟
> عاوزة اجابة واضحه وصررررررررررررررررررررررريحه




طيب بس حوشي مسرور يا بنته انا مقدرش على زعلك انتي بالذات :gp:  



اخر موضوع يا واد يا من انا اخر موضوع يا واد يا من انا اخر موضوع يا واد يا من انا 



اظاهر في المناقشات :Elvis: 






> بقى لك كم في مونتى يعني سنة؟شهر؟,, ياريت جواب واضح الله يكرمك



استني اعد كده واحد اتنين تلاتة اربعة ممممممم مممممممممممم مممممممممممممم مممممممممممممم 


مممممممممممممممم ممممممممممممم مممممممممممممممممم ممممممممممممممممم مممممممممممم



اه يعني هم بالمشيئة كده سنة و شويه :Oneeye: 



قرقشندي دبح كبشه يا محلا مرقة لحم كبشوووووووووو



حبه كده  بأه احسن الواحد  قاعد م الصبح زهقت قوي ::mazika::  ::mazika:: 



 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
ممممم..

طيب يا من أنا ممكن توصفلي أو توصفيلي توقيعك؟؟...

التوقيع الحقيقي ها ..

و تقريباً يعني هتتعرف هتتعرف...

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> التوقيع الحقيقي ها


الحقيقي ولا الي كده و كده 





توقيعي ماهو موقوع اهو :Animal Rooster:  






خلاص خلاص خلاص




توقيعي كلام زي كل الناس كلام في كلام و ممكن يكون في صورة انتو و حظكوا بقى اهو اديني جاوبت على السؤال :4: 






> تقريباً يعني هتتعرف هتتعرف




اشجيني :1: 






 :Baby:  :Baby:

----------


## ديدي

مبروك عودة الموضوع يا زهراء مجهود رائع منك
منورنا يا من أنا
بس والنبى بطل لف ودوران وجاوب على الأسئلة بوضوح أكتر طالما انها مش خارجة عن القوانين  :: 
أول سؤال يا من أنا ؟
انت ذكر ولا أنثى؟

----------


## دعاء ثابت

هفكر واجى تانى
بس برخم على من انا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

انت ضابط شرطة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

احسن صباح و الي جاي احلى من الي راح :Cool: 





> انت ضابط شرطة




ما قلنا الطوال يسكتو حبه بأه :Busted Red: 






> بس برخم على من انا




 :Poster Spam: 







> منورنا يا من أنا



منور باهله





> بس والنبى بطل لف ودوران وجاوب على الأسئلة بوضوح أكتر طالما انها مش خارجة عن القوانين


 :Sad: 


انا بس عاوز اقول كلمة


الرجولة مواقف سعاتك




عاوز اتكلم شويه هنلعب مع بعض لعبه حلوة<<<اتخبط في نفوخه :W00t1: 



هجيبلكم دلالات اسماء من حروف اسمي  و عليكم تحاولم تعرفم معرفتوش اجيب تاني و تالت و هكزا


اكن حروف اسمي مترقمة بالترتيب


ارقام 5 و 9 و 8 و 3 و 6 اسم خليفة اموي


ارقام 3 و 5 و 6 بتطلبه كل الشعوب


ارقام 1 و 2 و 9 نوع من انواع الابداع


ارقام 2 و 3 و 1 بمعنى حيا



لو معجبتكوش لعبتي 



































احسن برضك

----------


## بنت شهريار

انت اهلاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووى

----------


## قلب مصر

مسابقة جميلة قوي قوي قوي
بجد متتخيلوش أنا سعيدة قد ايه وانا عمالة اقرى المشاركات
الله يمسيكي بالخير يا بسنت 
كل الشكر ليكي يا زوزو على إحياء المسابقة من جديد
بجد اسعدتينا كلنا
الحقيقة انا كنت ناوية ادخل اسأل كام سؤال وبقالي نص ساعة بفكر علشان اعرف الشخصية  ::xx:: 
بس لما قريت المشاركة الاخرانية للشخصية العسولة من انا  :X: 
كل شيئ انكشف وبان وعرفت المستور هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ينفع اقول الإجابة بالمستندات كمان ولا مينفعش

ارقام 5 و 9 و 8 و 3 و 6 اسم خليفة اموي

مروان

ارقام 3 و 5 و 6 بتطلبه كل الشعوب
امن

ارقام 1 و 2 و 9 نوع من انواع الابداع
شعر
ارقام 2 و 3 و 1 بمعنى حيا
عاش

ها عرفتوا مين ولا افسر اكتر

ش ع ا ع م ن ن و ر


منورة يا شعاع  ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h:: 

وعلى فكرة لولا اجابتك الاخرانية مكونتش عرفت الحل ابدا
لأن دماغى كانت رايحة اتجاه تانى خالص هههههههههههههههههههههه

يالا كل سنة وانتوا طيبين ومستنية عروسة المولد هدية منكم

----------


## زهــــراء

ديدي ...
هلاهلا ياحبي منورة من تاني ياقمر ,حقيقي مبسوطة بكلماتك ياديدي وتعالي ياستي شوفي عمنا ده  :: 
خالص حبي ومودتي حبيبتي  :f: 

قلب مصر....
ام يوسف بذات نفسيتها عندنا ؟؟ياالف مليون أهلاً وسهلاً ياقمر 
عن جد سعادتي بوجودك لاتوصف منورة والله  ::h:: 
عجبني جدا ترجمتك للأحجية دي  ::  بس خلي بالك لايكون او تكون من أنا بيدوخكم بالغازه دي :: 
عروسة مولد بس؟ده انا اترفعلك على هريدي لو تحبي ياام يوسف اهو نعمل عروسة مولد بدل القعدة دي  :: 
منورة ياقمر  :f: 

سلمى وكنزى...
منورة ياقمر ,,بصي ياستي توقعك الثاني يعتبر غير محسوب لانك سبق وتوقعتي مظلوووم  :f: 

ممممممممم
دلوقت التوقعات كالتالي ...
حنين مصر توقعت >>سلمى وكنزى 
سلمى وكنزى توقعت >>مظلوووم 
بنت شهريار توقعت>> اهلاوي شديد
قلب مصر توقعت>> شعاع من نور

يلا كملوا بقى فاضلكم كم ساعة  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ميه مسا





> انت اهلاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووى


لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااا

 :Mad: 


ام يوسف منورانا مش كنتو تقولو كنا فرشنا الموضوع رمل :Icecream: 





> ارقام 3 و 5 و 6 بتطلبه كل الشعوب
> امن



مش يمكن عيش :: 






> ومستنية عروسة المولد هدية منكم




هو بأه فيه حد يفتكر من انا و عرايس من انا  ::sorry:: 





على العموم احنا قاعدين برضك :Smart:

----------


## ريـم

هههههههههههه
لا بجد اوعي تطلعي سارة ..
ده لو انتي سارة بجد يبقى عندك مواهب و قدرات من ورانا..
و ده ضد القانووووووووووون ..  :: 
هو الواحد لسه ممكن يسأل أسئلة ؟ 
مممم، ماشي ..
طب يا من أنا .. هل جلست على كرسي التعارف أو كان لك امسية رمضانية قبل كده ؟ 
ماشي خلاص.. مع انه سؤال مش اوي .. بس مش مشكلة..
و سوف اعود قريباً اكتشف السر الغامض جداً ده ..
و ميرسي مرة تانية يا زوزو على الموضوع ..
بجد جمييييييل جداً .. 
مع خالص حبي ..  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ظابط شررررررررررررررررطة

----------


## ندى الايام

يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام ايه المواضيع الجامدة دى
موضوع لذيذ وفكرته حلوه يا زوزو
اعرفها صدف كدا عموما انا متابعة الموضوع من اول مشاركة
وتقريبا تقريباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هيطلع اهلالالالالالالالالالالاوى والله اعلم

----------


## قلب مصر

أحلى عروسة مولد لــ من أنا
علشان تعرف ان محدش يقدر ينساها أبدا .... :4: 


ودى علشان لو كان نفسك في عروستين ولا حاجة  :Baby2: 




ودي بقى عروسة من النوع الجديد بس انا بحب العرايس الحلاوة اكتر



كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا سارة

على فكرة أنا مصرة أنها شعاع من نور  ::p:  ::p: 
بس الجميل في الموضوع أنها غيرت من طريقتها وأسلوبها تماما علشان تحير الباقيين  :y:

----------


## ريـم

ليا حق سؤال تاني من فضلكم ..
بما اني محتارة جداً يعني ..  :l: 
العضو الـ من أنا ..
سن حضرتك ..
فوق الـ 20 ؟
ولا الـ 25 ؟ 
ولا الـ 30 ؟ 
و شكرااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

دا من انا
مش حيرنااااااااااااااااا
دى جننااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وان شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله حسابة عسيررررررررررررررررر
ولا عصير القصب  :: 

انا اقول انها قلب مصر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زهــــراء

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبير ضحكتيني والله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

دحرجنا التماسي :4: 









> لا بجد اوعي تطلعي سارة ..
> ده لو انتي سارة بجد يبقى عندك مواهب و قدرات من ورانا..





 :Huh: 







> طب يا من أنا .. هل جلست على كرسي التعارف أو كان لك امسية رمضانية قبل كده ؟ 
> ماشي خلاص.. مع انه سؤال مش اوي .. بس مش مشكلة..





اخيرا حد بدا يسال اشهد ان لا اله الا الله و اشهد ان محمدا رسول الله




كرسي تعارف   



امسية رمضانية



احمدك ياااااارب



الأولنيه يا شابه






> العضو الـ من أنا ..
> سن حضرتك ..
> فوق الـ 20 ؟
> ولا الـ 25 ؟ 
> ولا الـ 30 ؟




حاضر عن المتهم ساعتك ::xx:: 



انا فوق ال 18 و تحت ال 30 يا مزمزيل ريم







> اهلالالالالالالالالالالاوى والله اعلم



الله اعلم :Closedeyes: 


 :3: 






> أحلى عروسة مولد لــ من أنا





و حسنه قليله تمنع بلاوي كتيره  ::(: 




و من قدم شيء بيداه اتلقاه و هنيااااااااااااااالك يا فاعل الخير ::(: 




ربنا يخليلك يوسف و تشوفيه عريس و تدوريله على عروسه حلوة زي اللي فرحتيني بيها دي

----------


## حنين مصر

مش  قالولك  انك شعاع نور
جرى  ايه  ياسعاع النون
انت سوعاع ولا مس  سوعاع حينتا  ياعن  اناه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
قلب مصر..


أموت و أعرف جبتي مروان بن الحكم ازاي 


*

----------


## قلب مصر

> دا من انا
> مش حيرنااااااااااااااااا
> دى جننااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> وان شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله حسابة عسيررررررررررررررررر
> ولا عصير القصب 
> 
> انا اقول انها قلب مصر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


خلاص خللى العصير عليا يا بيرو
 :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer: 
وان شا الله محد حوش  :Bicycle: 
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> قلب مصر..
> 
> 
> أموت و أعرف جبتي مروان بن الحكم ازاي 
> 
> 
> *


بعد الشر عليكي يا قمر ربنا يخليكي لينا  :f: 
انا هقولك على السر
انا الأول فرزت أنواع الابداع وقولت في كتير من أنواع الابداع مكون من 3 حروف قصة ، وشعر ، وأدب ، ونثر لكن لما قريت الفزورة اللي مكتوب فيها 2 ، 3 ، 1 بمعنى حيا عرفت أنها عاش
فعرفت ان اللي قبلها شعر لأن فيه رقمين مشتركين بين شعر وعاش
وقعدت اقول مين يا ربي مين ياربي مين ياربي   ::hop:: 
اوله حرف الشين وتانى حرف عين واخر حرف الراء

وفجأة ............ لقيت شعاع من نور خرج من الكمبيوتر وظهر لي على طول هههههههههههه
بس والحروف اتجمعت بعد كدة وعرفت انه مروان بن الحكم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

موضوع ظريف جداً هاحاول اشترك معاكم فية
يا ترى اية ميولك الثقافية؟؟

----------


## loly_h

*ياخبر ... والله ولا خطر على بالى انها شعاع

وكان كل شكى فى إبن البلد

بس بأمــــــــانه موضوع جميل جداااااااااا

وشيق جداااااااااااااا

 قلب مصر ... كشفتيها

وجامدة حقيقى ياشعاع ... حيرتينى بجد 

وحتى بعد ماكشفتك قلب مصر ... كنت بردو موش متأكدة

تسلم ايدك زوزو ... موضوع يجنن

وطبعا مستنية الضيف الجديد*

----------


## طائر الشرق

للاسف فات منى  الموضوع  ده  ومسابقة  زى  دى يا ريتنى كنت اخدت بالى منها

 وحقيقى ياريت تقبلونى فى مسابقتكم دى

لانى بجد والله  يعز عليا انى  ما اكونش مشارك معاكم فى كل مواضيعكم  وياريت ما تعتبروهاش  تطفل منى او فرض شخصية على المنتدى

وبارك الله فيكم وانا مستنى الضيف الجديد  وياريت لما يجى الضيف الجديد  يبلغنى اى حد برسالة خاصة وهذا  رجاء خاص

----------


## natalia

موضوع حلو اوي يا زوزو 

بس مش عارفه ليه انا حاسه انو اهلالالالالالالالاوي

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هههههههه
موضوع جميل قوي
ولو كنت موجود من الأول كنت عرفتها علي طول
أنا من الحروف والأرقام عرفت علي طول انها شعاع من نور ومن غير ما أقرا رد قلب مصر والله
شكراً زوزو علي المواضيع الحلوة دي
وشكراً يا سارة علي اسلوب المعلمين ده .. خضتيني منك وأظهرتي جانب جديد من شخصيتك مكنتش شايفه  :: 
هههههههه
بس ياريت بعد كده بلاش اللف والدوران ده يا جماعة ده انتي تقريباً مجاوبتيش الا علي سؤالين بس!

----------


## tota_9

الله الله الله عليكي يا زوزو 

100 100 يا عسل ....
ايه يا بنتي المواضيع الجامده دى ..الواحد كان فين ومش شايفها ..؟؟؟

سارة ؟؟مش ممكن عليكي يا بنتي ..ايه الجانب الرهيب المريب ده  ::  كنت مخبيه فين ده يا معلم ؟؟
بس لعلمك بقى كده مش حلو انتي ما جاوبتيش ولا اجابة واضحة ... كله تمويه في تمويه 
بس  لففتينا حوالين نفسنا .. :Bicycle:   وضحكتينا يا قمر ..هو ده الشغل التمام ..لآخر لحظة كان فيه شك


تسلم ايدك يا زوزو يا خطيرة  ..
في انتظار العضو القادم ان شاء الله ... وان شاء الله هعرفه يعنى هعرفه  ::hop::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*

أنا مش عارفة زوزا راحت فين بس حسيت اني عاوزة أرد بقى بصيغة المؤنثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث 

شخصية من أنا كانت هي أنا شعاع من نور...

بس في حاجة عاوزة أقولها...في جندي مجهول في القصة دي و هو أخويا الصغير رامي لأني كنت بطلب منه يرد على اللي بيسألوا أكنه بيرد على صحابه و أنا كنت بكتب هههههههههههههههههههههههه

حد هيقولي ليه يا ساره...هقوله لأني لو كنت كتبت بربع أسلوبي في الكلام أو حتى طريقة التنسيق كنت هبقى مكشوف يا ولدي مكشوف مكشوف 

و لو بصيتوا على أول مشاركة ليا هتلاقوها معدلة لأني كنت بتكلم بطريقتي العادية خالص و النقط و الفواصل و كل حاجة 

كان لازم أغير من أسلوبي للنقيض عشان ما اتعرفش بسهولة و بعد ما أحيركم و الخبطكم أبتدي أجاوب بصراحة...
طبعاً الموضوع تطلب بعض التصليحات الإملائية الجبارة زي انه الظاهر تبقى اظاهر و هكذا تبقى هكزا و الهمزات تتشال_اااااه يا حرقة قلبي لما مكنتش بحط الهمزة_و اللف و الدوران مع إني حد واضح جداً و بيعشق الوضوح...

لما حسيت اني دوختكم تمام حطيت بقى الفزورة دي..بس بصراحة متوقعتش انه حد هيعرف مروان بن الحكم...لأنه كان هيكشف كتير من الحروف...بس قلب مصر ماشاء الله عليها عرفت على طول..
ايه رأيكم؟؟؟لخبطة في الجون مش كده..

قلب مصر


أيوة أنا عاوزة عصير القصب ده لأني هموت من الحر هنا 





			
				وفجأة ............ لقيت شعاع من نور خرج من الكمبيوتر وظهر لي على طول هههههههههههه
			
		

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس بجد أنا مبسوطة قوي انه اللي عرفني عرفني بالتفكير و كنت هزعل قوي قوي لو كان حد خمن و جاب الإسم معاه صح..

برافو..بجد و فعلاً يا قلب مصر برافو 



جيهان







			
				يا ترى اية ميولك الثقافية؟؟
			
		

حبيبة قلبي أنا عضوة معاكِ و اسمي في المنتدى شعاع من نور و اسمي الحقيقي ساره..
سعيدة بمشاركتك..



لولي





			
				ياخبر ... والله ولا خطر على بالى انها شعاع

وكان كل شكى فى إبن البلد
			
		

ههههههههههههههههههه أي خدعة يا لولي..

أيوة صح فكرتيني أنا فعلاً من ضمن التمويه كنت بستخدم كلمات بيستخدمها الأعضاء زي برضك بتاعة ابن البلد و بأه بتاعة حمادو ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة يارب...و ال << بتاعة أهلاوي 

ده غير إني لما دخلت أول مرة بإسم شعاع من نور كنت هقول انت يسرا 





			
				وجامدة حقيقى ياشعاع ... حيرتينى بجد 

وحتى بعد ماكشفتك قلب مصر ... كنت بردو موش متأكدة
			
		



على فكرة عاوزة أقول حاجة التفاعل كان بسيط معايا في الموضوع...كنت منتظرة أسألة من نوعية أسئلة ريم...عن كرسي التعارف و الأمسيات...خصوصاً إني زي ما قلت بعد ما اتأكدت إني مخطرتش على بال الأغلبية....
بدأت اتكلم بوضوح 

لولي..نورتي حقيقي...مبسوطة قوي قوي اني لما شفت اسمك في فك التكشيرة كان هنا في الموضوع..



طائر الشرق

أهلاً بيك معانا يا طائر الشرق و أكيد يسعدني و يسعدنا كلنا انك تشارك في الموضوع...

و مفيش تطفل أو فرض شخصية و لا حاجة...انت من اللحظة اللي سجلت فيها هنا بقيت عضو في عيلة أبناء مصر و ياريت انت كمان تعتبر نفسك كده....

أهلاً بيك معانا دايماً..



natalia





			
				بس مش عارفه ليه انا حاسه انو اهلالالالالالالالاوي
			
		

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بردو يا نتاليا..
أهلاوي كده هيتعقد بجد..

منورة يا قمر..



ابن رشد





			
				موضوع جميل قوي
ولو كنت موجود من الأول كنت عرفتها علي طول
			
		

يا شيخ !!  





			
				وشكراً يا سارة علي اسلوب المعلمين ده .. خضتيني منك وأظهرتي جانب جديد من شخصيتك مكنتش شايفه
			
		

أي خدمة يا نجم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على فكرة ده مش أسلوبي و لا شخصيتي الحقيقية...و لا حتى جانب فيها 
الواحد بس بيحب لما يعمل حاجة يعملها بجد 

أما نشوف بقى هتعمل إيه مع الضيف الجديد..





			
				بس ياريت بعد كده بلاش اللف والدوران ده يا جماعة ده انتي تقريباً مجاوبتيش الا علي سؤالين بس
			
		

متهيألي أنا وضحت الحتة دي...فعلاً أنا كنت بلف و أدور كتير بس بردو التفاعل معايا مكنش شغال قوي...أفتكر ده عشان الموضوع لسة في البداية بس...



totaaa





			
				سارة ؟؟مش ممكن عليكي يا بنتي ..ايه الجانب الرهيب المريب ده  كنت مخبيه فين ده يا معلم ؟؟
بس لعلمك بقى كده مش حلو انتي ما جاوبتيش ولا اجابة واضحة ... كله تمويه في تمويه 
بس لففتينا حوالين نفسنا .. وضحكتينا يا قمر ..هو ده الشغل التمام ..لآخر لحظة كان فيه شك
			
		

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شفتي بقى يا توتا...

شوفي بقى كلامي اللي فوق عشان تعرفي التمويه و اللف و الدروان كانوا ليه 





رغم إنه كل التفاعل حصل في الآخر بس بجد مبسوطة قوي بيه..

من أنا كان لود قوي عليا بس بجد دلوقتي أنا مبسوطة انه ده رد الفعل...

سعيدة قوي بيكوا و يارب من أنا ميكونش زعل حد منه...

شعاع من نور...*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أووووبس 

حنونا سوري يا قمر و الله ما خدت بالي..

هي وصلت لسوعاع النون...

يارب تكوني استمتعتي حبيبة قلبي...و آسفة مرة تانية و الله يا حنونا ما خدت بالي...


*

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكلنا هنا بنتعامل مع المافيا  :: 
ايه يابنتي دا جبت التخفي والتمويه دا منين
بس برافو عليك وعلى اخوك حقيقي
انا كنت متابعة بصراحة بس لما كتبت برضك وبأة وابلة قلت اكيد لا احمد صلاح ولا حمادو لانهم لو هم كانوا حياخدوا بالهم من الهفوات
انما انت كنت آآخر واحدة افكر فيها 
تمام
في انتظار الضيف التاني بس ماتطلعيش انت تاني ههههههه

----------


## حنـــــان

فعلا كان لا يمكن اني اتخيل ان شعاع من نور هي من أنا.
برافو عليكي والله يا شعاع المسابقة كانت خفيفة وظريفة ومحيرة جدا.
ياريت كل مرة كده!
في انتظار من أنا القادم  ::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ههههههه
ماشي يا سارة هصدق انك مش من الدرب الأحمر ^_^
برافو عليكي وبرافو علي رامي .. خدمك كتير قوي الصراحة.
بس ابقو خلو بالكو من أصحابه .. ههههه ربنا يستر عليه.
برافو سارة برافو رامي برافو زهراء.
بانتظار القادم.

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالا




محدش يقولى إن توقعى  كان صح




لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالا





مفقوسة يا شعاع مفقوسة يا شعاع  ::p: 





<<<<<< بيصبر نفسه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




لا بأمانة حيرتينا معاكى ... وعلى فكرة اليومين اللى فاتوا النت كان واقع وده اللى اخرنى فى المشاركة ..


وكنت ممكن أعرفك لأنى شكيت فى كذا حاجة من البداية  :: 


أول شىء كانت الشكوك بتحوم حوالين حنين مصر لأن أسلوبها قريب من الاسلوب اللى مكتوب بيه الردود اللى هو فى الاساس قريب من اسلوبى فإعتقدت إنها عايزة تضلل المشاهدين  ::  

فلما عرفت إن تاريخ الإنضمام 2004 قولت يبقى هنقلب على الطرف التانى فى الموضوع ده واللى هى مى مؤمن  :: 

نفس الأسلوب برده فى تضليل المشاهدين >>>> مفقوسين  ::p: 


رجعت وقولت بقى من يومين بس ما خمنتش إلا بعد تعليقك فى قاعة المسابقات إنه ممكن تكونى إنتى أو بنت شهريار بجلالة قدرها  :: 

عشان أول شىء كنتى بتتكلمى بصيغة المذكر طول الوقت وده دليل إنك مؤنثة  ::  <<<< ديه من أبجديات الكدب على فكرة هههههههههههههههه الواحد عشان يخبى شىء بيتلاقى تركيزه فيه شديد  ::  >>>> واللى بيخاف من العفريت يطلعله  :: 


وتانى شىء إنك فى الفترة ديه إتجهتى للمسابقات وفك التكشيرة ... وده هو اللى شككنى جداً ... لإنك حاولتى تبعدى عنك أى شكوك  ::  

ماكنتش بشوف ليكِ مشاركات كثير فى فك التكشيرة ومرة واحدة بقدرة قادر أتلاقيكى عاملة معكسر وبيات ومحضرة الغدا والعشا فيها  :: 

يبقى أكيد فيه حاجة غلط هههههههههههه

بس تعرفى إنى كنت شاكك فى مى مؤمن أكتر وحاسس إنها كانت جايباكى فى المسابقة تضللينا هههههههههههههههه بس بعد تعليقك فى المسابقات شكيت وقولت ياما مى ياما شعاع بس النت فصل وماكملتش الأسئلة بتاعتى ههههههههههه  :4: 


بس حلوة تقمص الشخصيات اللى انتى عاملتيه ده <<< روحى يا شيخة وتعالى بسرعة  :1: 

جننتى المشاهدين  :: 


بس على فكرة إنتى ومى مؤمن وحنين نفس الشخصية تقريباً عشان كده الواحد تخمينه كان هيجننه  :: 

منكم لله ههههههههههههه تعبتونا نفسيا  :4: 


يلا يا زهراء هاتى اللى بعده وابعدى عن بنت شهريار عشان لو جت هفقسها ماشى  ::  >>>> كده ضمنا اللى هييجى هى بنت شهريار هههههههههههه


ربنا يكرمكم جميعا على روح البسمة اللى رسمتوها لينا ديه .. والف شكر على كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع الترفيهى 

شوووووووووووووووووووووكرا 




وبصحيح قبل ما أمشى 

بنت شهريار ونتاليا نأبكم طلع على شونة  ::p: 

بتحطوا نفسكم فى مواقف بايخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخة  :: 

 لما ما بتعرفوش تتوقعوا بتتوقعوا ليه  ::p:  >>>>>> كنت قولت لنفسى الكلام ده الأول ههههههههههههههههه


سلام بقى عشان احضر نفسى للى جاى  ::

----------


## حنين مصر

شعاع انتى  جامده  والله بس انا ماكنتش  هاعرفك  بردوا  دا  انا  افتكرتك  انا  من اسلوبك

اسالى  اخوكى  يمكن  نكون صحاب  فى المدرسه  ولا حاجه

ههههههههههههههه
ولا يهمك ياقمر بس كنتى لذيذه جدا

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

بأعتذر على التأخير ياجماعة  :Girl (26): 

شعاع من نور ...
عن جد عن جد عن جد ..3 عن جد ياسارة  ::  أنا سعيدة جداً بيكِ يابنتي سيبك منهم بس هههههههههههه
الحلقة دي عمري ماحأقدر انساها لانها عملت معايا حتة موقف مهبب جمييل جدا ,
طبعا انا قلت سارة حتدوخهم وتغير من اسلوبها وبما اني عارفاها وحافظاها لما شفت اول رد لها في الموضوع حقيقي اتبهدلت  ::  ..المفروض ان حنجرتي تعبانة واتهد واسكت يومين لقيتني فطست ضحك وشرقت وروحت في داهية اخرررررررررررر ماكنت اتوقع  :good: 
سعيدة بتشريفك لنا ياسارة ربي يديم الفرحة عليكِ يارب حبيبتي  ::h::  ::h:: ..

قلب مصر....الفائزة الوحيييييييييييدة الفريييييييييدة
مايجيبها الا قلبهااااااااااااااااا  :: 
ردك ضحكني عن جد ماشاء الله عليكِ جاية بالمفيد 
منورانا ياأم يوسف ومنتظراكِ كل مرة تجي تكشفي ضيوفنا ..
خالص حبي ومودتي ياغالية .. ::h:: 

الاخوات والاخوة الافاضل وكل من تصفح الموضوع..

أسعدني جداً مروركم وكلامكم ومبسوطة انكم انبسطتوا معانا 
بكده خلصت اول حلقة ,كانت مع شخصية جميلة وبأعتز بها جدا جدا شعاع من نور 
شكراً جزيلاً لكم وانتظرونا في حلقة اخرى قريبة جداً ..
خالص مودتي وأرق التحايا للجميع ..
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

ورجعنالكم من جديد ياجماعة مع ضيف اخر بعد مادختوا مع سارة :: 
وطبعاً حأفكركم بالقوانين اللي زهقت منها  :hey: 



لكل عضو حق السؤال بثلاث اسئلة فقط سواء كانت بمشاركة واحدة او بالتدرج ..
في حالة وضع اكثر من ثلاث اسئلة لكل عضو فالعضو (من أنا؟) سيجيب على أول ثلاث اسئلة فقط ..


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو ,, 4 أيام...
بتكون أسئلة واضحة وطبعا مش حنسأل العضو اسمك ايه في مونتى؟
ولا ايه اكتر موضوع كتبته اثر فيك؟
ولا انت مشرف ولاعضو؟
يعني  الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نتجنبها ..

بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
تتفضلوا تحطوا اسم العضو اللي متوقعينه مرة واحدة فقط يعني مش كل شوية نقول اسم ..
وياريت نتوقع بجمل واضحة وصريحة يعني زي "أتوقع العضو فلان " 
ومينفعش تعديل المشاركة بعد وضع اسم العضو..

اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول (من أنا؟)


يلا بقى اسيبكم تشوفوا شغلكم  :Construction: 
خالص وأرق التحايا للجميع ..
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

انت جييييييييييييييييييييييييت يارمضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششششششش

يامسهل يارررررررررررررررررررررب

ياترى بنت ولا ولد ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ندى الايام

يا هلااااااااااااا بالفوازير
انا معاكم اهو من اول الموضوع المره دى 
واكتشافة على يدىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ونسأل ونقوووووووووووووووول
اممممممممممممممممم
اممممممممممممممممممممممم
امممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
النيك نيم اسم الشخصية ولا استعارة ؟؟

----------


## زوزو عادل

السلام عليكم

ياترى مسجل او مسجله فى المنتدى من امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حنين مصر

وانا  معاكم

يلااااااااااااااااا

تعالااااااااااااااااالى يامين  انت

هجوووووووووووم

----------


## زهــــراء

ايوة كده افرموا من أنا  :: 
منورين يابنانيت 
 :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

بص يا من أنا الجديد انت 


من غير لف ولا دوران 


تجاوب على الاسئلة كده وانت زى الشاطر 


بدل ما أعملك فوازير تنزل (من أنات) صغيرين كده كتير  >>> أنا = جمع أنا << مش لاقيلها جمع أعمل ايه يعنى  :4: 


>>>>> بندبحله القطة فى الأول عشان ما يسلكش طريق أخته شعاع اللى عفيت عنها  :: 



يلا يا من أنا 


قولى 


أغلبية تواجدك فى أنهى قسم من أقسام المنتدى ؟

انا بقول أغلبية يعنى لو بتلف كل الاقسام يا حبيبى تقولى اكتر قسم بتلف بيه وبلاش لف ودوران مااااااشى  :: 

يعنى اديها الاقسام نسب وأعمل إنتخابات ومع نفسك تعمل فرز بدون لجان دولية تشرف عليك ولا حاجة وفى الاخر طلعلى القسم الفايز  :1: 

وانا واثق فى ضميرك  :4: 

والف شكر يا زهراء على الحلقة الثانية 

وشكرا ياجدعان على كل اللى بتقدموه ده 

اخوكم أهلاوى

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هو مش ناوي يدخل يرد ولا ايه؟

----------


## زهــــراء

العفو ياأهلاوي ,,الشكر لك اخي الكريم على متابعتك  :f: 

ابن رشد,, منور ياأفندم ,لاتقلق هو ناوي يرد بس تقريبا اتكعبل باليوزر نيم ولاحاجة وهو داخل :: 

منأ نا؟؟؟؟؟ افطر وتعالى بقى متكسفناش  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

عرفته خلاص يا زهراء  :: 

بان من أول دخلة على الموضوع  ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

*تسجيل متابعه وحضور معاكم يا زوزو*

----------


## loly_h

*يلا تعالى اوام يلا

كل ده فطـااااااااار

زوزو ياريت تشوفى ( من انا)  حصله ايه بعد الفطار

وهتتعرف ... هتتعرف

متااااااااااااابعة

*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

هو بيفطر خروف محشى فراخ ولا ايه  :: 

يلا ياعم تعالى ده العشا وجب  :4:

----------


## tota_9

انااااااااااااااااا هنا ااااااااااااااااا............
معاكم يا جماعة ..
انت يا وله يا من أنا .. ::  
اظهر وبان وعليك الأمان ..

وكفاية أكل ...  ::mm::

----------


## ديدي

ايه يا زوزو هو من أنا هرب ولا ايه
جارى البحث عنه 
قدامه 12 ساعة بس مش اكتر
وبعد كدا هانعتقله مش هابنلغ عنه

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أول معلومة عرفناها
انه بيحب الأكل زي عنيه يا ولاد

----------


## tota_9

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتني واللهى يا ابن رشد  
ايوة فعلا معلومة  جامدة ...    :: 
آه يا خوفى لياكلنا احنا كمان لما يجي .. ده اذا جه أساسا   ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآة
خلصنا من شعاع اللى مفوتتش كلمة بس طلعت روحنا 
ومقالتش اجابة على بعضها
جينا للى مبينطقش خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
شكلنا هنقضيها اسئلة ومفيش اجابة
شكلة عضو لسه بيفكر يسجل حضور 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت فين يا من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

يالهووووووووووووووووووى




















ليكون من أنا 












واقف بعيد 













وبيشاور 




























ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







نظام الصم والبكم ده ما ينفعناش ماااااااااااااااشى  :: 




أنا ما بفهمش لغة الإشارات ياض يا من انا انت  ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
على فكرة أنا تقريباً خمنت شخصية من أنا طالما مجاش لحد دلوقتي..
 
بس خليه بس يوريني نفسه عشان أعصر فيه حبة 
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت جييييييييييييييييييييييييت يارمضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششششششش
> 
> يامسهل يارررررررررررررررررررررب
> 
> ياترى بنت ولا ولد ؟؟؟؟؟


اهلا وسهلا  الانسة الرقيقة بنت شهريار
انتى ناوية على الشر ولا ايه براحة شوية انا مش حمل كدا
بالنسبة لسؤالك انا عديت المرحلة دى 
يعنى تغيرى السؤال وتقول انت راجل ولا ست ؟؟
فى انتظارك يا انسة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *
> على فكرة أنا تقريباً خمنت شخصية من أنا طالما مجاش لحد دلوقتي..
>  
> بس خليه بس يوريني نفسه عشان أعصر فيه حبة 
> *


إنتى بالذات ولا كلمة  :: 

دا إنتى المفروض حسابك عسير  :: 

بس يلا عفونا عنك وخلاص  ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا هلااااااااااااا بالفوازير
> انا معاكم اهو من اول الموضوع المره دى 
> واكتشافة على يدىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> ونسأل ونقوووووووووووووووول
> اممممممممممممممممم
> اممممممممممممممممممممممم
> امممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> النيك نيم اسم الشخصية ولا استعارة ؟؟


اهلا وسهلا يا انسة ندى
انتى منورة الموضوع بس براحة انتى كمان شوية 
كفاية عليا صاحبتك بنت شهريار دا انا بقول عليكى رقيقة زى اسمك
وبالنسبة لسؤالك استعارة 
شرفتى يا انسة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> اهلا وسهلا  الانسة الرقيقة بنت شهريار
> انتى ناوية على الشر ولا ايه براحة شوية انا مش حمل كدا
> بالنسبة لسؤالك انا عديت المرحلة دى 
> يعنى تغيرى السؤال وتقول انت راجل ولا ست ؟؟
> فى انتظارك يا انسة


طب يا من أنا إنت راجل ولا ست  :: 


كفارة يا راجل إنت كنت فين  ::p: 

قلقتنا عليك  ::xx:: 


شكل كلامى طلع صح .. وكنت واقف بعيد وبتشاور  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ياترى مسجل او مسجله فى المنتدى من امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
من فترة ولا هى طويلة ولا هى قصيرة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وانا  معاكم
> 
> يلااااااااااااااااا
> 
> تعالااااااااااااااااالى يامين  انت
> 
> هجوووووووووووم


انا جيت اهو
منورانا يا حنين 
اسمك جميل اوى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايوة كده افرموا من أنا 
> منورين يابنانيت


ليه كدا يا زهراء 
انا بقول عليكى زى بنتى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة


شرفتنا يا ابن رشد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بص يا من أنا الجديد انت 
> 
> 
> من غير لف ولا دوران 
> 
> 
> تجاوب على الاسئلة كده وانت زى الشاطر 
> 
> 
> ...


بص انت يا ابنى انت فعلا بتفكرنى بنفسى ايام شبابى
ما شاء الله ربنا يحفظك دمك خفيف اوى وواضح اصحابك هنا بيحبوك 
وانا يا سيدى ولا ليا فى لف ولا دوران




> اغلبية تواجدك فى أنهى قسم من أقسام المنتدى ؟
> 
> انا بقول أغلبية يعنى لو بتلف كل الاقسام يا حبيبى تقولى اكتر قسم بتلف بيه وبلاش لف ودوران مااااااشى 
> 
> يعنى اديها الاقسام نسب وأعمل إنتخابات ومع نفسك تعمل فرز بدون لجان دولية تشرف عليك ولا حاجة وفى الاخر طلعلى القسم الفايز 
> 
> وانا واثق فى ضميرك 
> 
> والف شكر يا زهراء على الحلقة الثانية 
> ...


انا متواجد دائما فى كل القاعات
نورتنا يا اهلاوى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو مش ناوي يدخل يرد ولا ايه؟


لا ازاى بس مردش
بس عقبال ما رجعت من الشغل
اتغديت وجيت اهو

----------


## بنت شهريار

امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
كدا اقوووووووووووووووووول
اننا هندور على من هو فوق الاربعين

من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
بتحضر الميتنج الخاص بالمنتدى ؟؟؟

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

عملت طيب مقابلات قبل كده فى المنتدى ؟ 

ليك ولاد أو بنات

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عرفته خلاص يا زهراء 
> 
> بان من أول دخلة على الموضوع


واضح انك اذكى اخواتك يا اهلاوى
طيب قول يالا انا مين وارحمنى من الاسئلة دى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *تسجيل متابعه وحضور معاكم يا زوزو*


اهلا وسهلا يا انسة مى
فى انتظارك

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> واضح انك اذكى اخواتك يا اهلاوى
> طيب قول يالا انا مين وارحمنى من الاسئلة دى



كيميائى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :: 


عارف إنها هتطلع غلط او صح بس قولتها وخلاص  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يلا تعالى اوام يلا
> 
> كل ده فطـااااااااار
> 
> زوزو ياريت تشوفى ( من انا)  حصله ايه بعد الفطار
> 
> وهتتعرف ... هتتعرف
> 
> متااااااااااااابعة
> ...


اهلا اهلا مدام ولولى
انا جيت اهو وتحت أمر حضرتك
وانا محصليش حاجة بعد الفطار وبخير والحمد لله
فى انتظار حضرتك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو بيفطر خروف محشى فراخ ولا ايه 
> 
> يلا ياعم تعالى ده العشا وجب


ههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يسعدك يابنى زى ما ضحكتنى
دى اكلة جديدة ولا ايه

----------


## بنت شهريار

دراجووووووووووووووووون شادوووووووووووووووووووو
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

بنت شهريار 

من غشنا فليس منا 

قرررررررررررررررررررررى واعتررررررررررررررررررررررررفى بكل حاجة وانا مسامحك  ::p: 

ههههههههههه

والدليل قالوله هههههههههههههههههه وإنتى فاهمة بقى  ::p:

----------


## ريـم

كالعادة يا زوزو الموضوع حلو جداً 
و انت عارفة بقى مش كل مرة هأقول ..  :: 
العضو من أنا .. كل ما ييجي في بالي حد 
اقرأ لك حاجة تخليني اغير رأيي ..
فهاسأل سؤال، نفس اللي سألته لسارة 
(معلش بقى معنديش سرعة تدفق افكار)
هل جلست على كرسي التعارف أو كان لك امسية رمضانية قبل كده ؟
و هل انت متواجد بإستمرار .. ولا ساعات و ساعات .. ؟
و كده يبقى فاضل سؤال، هأفكر فيه و ارجع تاني ..
مع خالص تحياتي ..

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

علي فكرة يا زهراء .. لو الناس اللي بتجبيهم هيفضلو يدوخونا معاهم كده كتير من غير ميجاوبو اجابات واضحة مظنش اني هعرف اكمل معاكو  :: 
بلاش يا من انا السؤال اللي قالولك فيه انت ولد ولا بنت .. قولي انت male ولا female?
اسم عضويتك بالعربي ولا بالانجليزي؟
والسؤال التالت اسم العضوية من كام مقطع؟
وياريت اجابات واضحة والا واللاااااااااااااااااااهي
هزعل منك ^_^

----------


## قلب مصر

يا أهلا يا أهلا
مش عارفة ليه عندي شعور خفي بأن كل المعلومات اللي بيحاول من أنا يوصلها لنا مش هيه ههههههههههههههه
يعني الأسلوب الجميل قوي دا ( آنسة وابنى وبنتى ) ههههههههههههه

طيب اعتبروا دا تسجيل حضور برحب فيه بمن أنا واقوله نورتنا  ::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أكيد طبعاً يا قلب مصر بس مش عايزين نتكلم دلوقتي
خلينا معاه للأخر  :: 
اتفضل يا باشا

----------


## زهــــراء

مساءكم ورد ياجماعة ... :f: 




> تسجيل متابعه وحضور معاكم يا زوزو


منورانا ياميويا تعالي اعصري في من انا يلا  ::  





> زوزو ياريت تشوفى ( من انا) حصله ايه بعد الفطار
> 
> وهتتعرف ... هتتعرف
> 
> متااااااااااااابعة


هههههههههه اهو طلع زي القط بسبعة أرواح يلا ياستي اعرفي السخسية دي واعملك احلى فرح  :: 
منورة حبيبة قلبي  :f: 





> ايه يا زوزو هو من أنا هرب ولا ايه
> جارى البحث عنه 
> قدامه 12 ساعة بس مش اكتر
> وبعد كدا هانعتقله مش هابنلغ عنه


لا ياديدي ده انسان مناضل لن يهرب ابتاااااااااااااا  :: 
منتظرااااااااااااكِ تطلعي عينه  :good: 





> شكلة عضو لسه بيفكر يسجل حضور 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انت فين يا من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟


هههههههههههههههههه عبير انتِ مصيبة  :: 

اهلاوي ..حنين ...قلب مصر ..ابن رشد منورين كلكم بجد ياجماعة  :f: 




> علي فكرة يا زهراء .. لو الناس اللي بتجبيهم هيفضلو يدوخونا معاهم كده كتير من غير ميجاوبو اجابات واضحة مظنش اني هعرف اكمل معاكو


ليش هيك يارامي ده ماشي بما يرضي الله  :: 
ركز انت بس في اللي جاي وحيتعصر بإذن الله  :y: 

يلا نسأل سؤال لمن أنا 
ممممممممممممممم
عادة في مونتى بتكون ردودك غالباً مختصرة جدا ولا طويلة جدا ولا شو نظامك؟؟ ::p:

----------


## ندى الايام

من انا الاجابات مختصرة اوى 
يا ريت توضح اكتر 
ونقووووووووووووووووول
اممممممممممممممممممممم
السؤال التانى 
مين اقرب اصدقائك فى المنتدى ؟؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

مترد يا جدع انت
رحت فين تاني؟ ^_^

----------


## nariman

*فكره الموضوع هايله وجديده يا زهراء*
*متابعه مؤقتا لانى بصراحه مش قادره اخمن مين نظرا لانى مش متشعبه مع الأعضاء وكنت بعيده شويه*



*بس هحاول برضه*

*تحياتى*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ابنتى الغاليه زهراااء ايه الفكره الجميله دى 
بجد بحييكى عليها جدا  :BRAWA: 
متابعه معاكم ان شاء الله لانه موضوع فيه تفكير ومضحك جداً
سؤالى لمن انا  افضل قاعه بالنسبه لك وكثير التواجد فيها ماهى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

شــــــــــاعر الرووووووومانـــســــــية  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انااااااااااااااااا هنا ااااااااااااااااا............
> معاكم يا جماعة ..
> انت يا وله يا من أنا .. 
> اظهر وبان وعليك الأمان ..
> 
> وكفاية أكل ...


اهلا يا توتا انا ظهرت اهو
وفى انتظارك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه يا زوزو هو من أنا هرب ولا ايه
> جارى البحث عنه 
> قدامه 12 ساعة بس مش اكتر
> وبعد كدا هانعتقله مش هابنلغ عنه


اهلا مدام ديدى
انا جيت اهو قبل 24 ساعة
وفى انتظار اسئلة حضرتك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أول معلومة عرفناها
> انه بيحب الأكل زي عنيه يا ولاد


 لا ابدا والله انا اكلتى ضعيفة :ganja:
بس انتم ظالمنى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتني واللهى يا ابن رشد  
> ايوة فعلا معلومة  جامدة ...   
> آه يا خوفى لياكلنا احنا كمان لما يجي .. ده اذا جه أساسا


ايه ده دى توتا مبسوطة وبتضحك
طيب اديكى عرفتى معلومة فكرى من انا بقى
ومتخافيش انا مش باكل الاطفال الصغيرين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآة
> خلصنا من شعاع اللى مفوتتش كلمة بس طلعت روحنا 
> ومقالتش اجابة على بعضها
> جينا للى مبينطقش خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> شكلنا هنقضيها اسئلة ومفيش اجابة
> شكلة عضو لسه بيفكر يسجل حضور 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انت فين يا من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يحظك يا بنت شهريار
انا مش خايف غير من وجودك انتى واصحابك ندى الايام ومى مؤمن وزهراء
لو بس العصابة تبعد عن الموضوع يخلص على خير ان شاء الله
وفى انتظار الاسئلة يا ستى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يالهووووووووووووووووووى
> 
> 
> ليكون من أنا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> واقف بعيد 
> ...


يا سيدى انا قدامك اهو بس انت مش واخد بالك
وبعدين وماله اتعلم لغة الاشارة اهى حاجة تنفعك برضه
ويبقى طلعت منى بفائدة

ملحوظة : بكرا لما تعرف انا مين هتندم على كلمة ياض دى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> على فكرة أنا تقريباً خمنت شخصية من أنا طالما مجاش لحد دلوقتي..
>  
> بس خليه بس يوريني نفسه عشان أعصر فيه حبة 
> *


اهلا وسهلا انسة شعاع
انا جيت اهو تعالى يالا قوليلى  تخمينك يمكن يطلع صح

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ملحوظة : بكرا لما تعرف انا مين هتندم على كلمة ياض دى


معلش بقى سماح المرة دى .. اللى ما يعرفك يجهلك ... كتبتها قبل ما أعرف سنك والله   :No: 

أتمنى انك مش تكون زعلان ؟؟

----------


## loly_h

*





			
				اهلا اهلا مدام ولولى
انا جيت اهو وتحت أمر حضرتك
			
		

اهلا بحضرتك يافندم

مـــــدام لولى ؟؟؟ وحضرتــــك؟؟؟

ايه الهدوء الغريب ده

ياترى ميييييييييين  

ياترى مييييييييين 

ده على اعتبار انى عارفة كل اللى فى المنتدى  





			
				وانا محصليش حاجة بعد الفطار وبخير والحمد لله
فى انتظار حضرتك 


لاء يافندم ... الف سلامة عليك

موش المقصود حاجة بشعة لاقدر الله

اللى اقصدة انى بعد الأكل لازم انام

حتى لو لسه صاحية من النوم فعلشان كده 

باسأل ... وبس

طيب بما ان حضرتك دلوقتى هتفطر وتروح الشغل

كنت عاوزة اعرف يامن انـــا

بتشتغل ايه؟؟؟؟*

----------


## aynad

*كم عدد مشاركاتك في المنتدي ؟؟؟

وبقالك اد ايه موجود معانا في المنتدي ؟؟*

----------


## aynad

*طب ممكن اخمنك يا من انا 

انت دكتور جمال الشربيني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب يا من أنا إنت راجل ولا ست 
> 
> 
> كفارة يا راجل إنت كنت فين 
> 
> قلقتنا عليك 
> 
> 
> شكل كلامى طلع صح .. وكنت واقف بعيد وبتشاور


انا هنا يا اهلاوى
والبنات البنات الطف الكائنات
وطفا طيفى طفا طا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> كدا اقوووووووووووووووووول
> اننا هندور على من هو فوق الاربعين
> 
> من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> بتحضر الميتنج الخاص بالمنتدى ؟؟؟


يا خوووووووووفى منك يا بنت شهريار
حضرت مرات لا تذكر تقريبا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عملت طيب مقابلات قبل كده فى المنتدى ؟ 
> 
> ليك ولاد أو بنات


ايوه عملت مقابلات
بس الاولاد ربنا مرزقنيش

----------


## tota_9

اهلا بيك يا من أنا ... وانا آسفة جدا جدا 
 لو كنت قولت كلمة تدايق حضرتك ..بس فعلا محدش كان عارف السن ...  ::$:   ::$: 

 عندى سؤالين لحضرتك .. ويبقى فاضلي واحد..
مممممم
1-ايه اول حاجة بتعملها اول ما تدخل المنتدى ..او ليك حاجة ما تقدرش ما تعملهاش كل ما تدخل المنتدى ؟؟ 
2-حضرتك بتغير توقيعك كتير... ولا دايما في حاجة ثابتة في التوقيع مش بتتغير ؟؟؟؟ ويا ترى اسمك مكتوب في توقيعك ؟؟

----------


## نشــــوى

يا اهلا يا من انااااااااااااااااا
ايه الهدوء ده ؟؟ 
انا حساه مش طبييييييييييييييييعي ابدااااااااااااااااا  :: 

عندي سؤل
نزلت تقريبا كام موضوع في قاعة فك التكشيرة( مش لازم العدد بالظبط لو مش هتقدر تفتكر )؟؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

فعلاً يا نشوي
احنا مستعجلين نعرف وهو هادي خالص وبيرد براحتوووووو ^_^
أنا مش عايز أتسرع وأضيع فرصتي بس عندي كذا اسم شاكك فيهم

----------


## زهــــراء

حلاوتكم ياجماعة ده انا فرحانة فيكم جدا ::  :: 

أم البنات ...شكراً حبيبتي لكلامك منورة ياقمر وعلى فكرة الموضوع ده موجود من سنين في مونتى فكرة الغالية بسنت (بنت مصر) ربنا يمسيها بالخير ..كل ماهنالك اعدنا احياؤه من جديد ...

بس برافو عليكم اسئلتكم كلها حتودي من أنا في داهية  ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*




			
				بس الاولاد ربنا مرزقنيش
			
		

يعني حضرتك معندكش أولاد ذكور و عندك بنات يعني؟؟؟...
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> (معلش بقى معنديش سرعة تدفق افكار)
> هل جلست على كرسي التعارف أو كان لك امسية رمضانية قبل كده ؟
> 
> مع خالص تحياتي ..


ايوه حصل




> و هل انت متواجد بإستمرار .. ولا ساعات و ساعات .. ؟
> و كده يبقى فاضل سؤال، هأفكر فيه و ارجع تاني ..


على حسب الظروف

فى انتظارك يا بنتى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> علي فكرة يا زهراء .. لو الناس اللي بتجبيهم هيفضلو يدوخونا معاهم كده كتير من غير ميجاوبو اجابات واضحة مظنش اني هعرف اكمل معاكو 
> 
> 
> ^_^


والله يا رامى يابنى انا اللى دوخت معاكم فى اللعبة دى بس انا وافقت علشان بنتنا الجميلة زهراء





> بلاش يا من انا السؤال اللي قالولك فيه انت ولد ولا بنت .. قولي انت male ولا female?


منا قولت البنات الطف الكائنات 





> اسم عضويتك بالعربي ولا بالانجليزي؟


طول عمرنا نفخر بلغتنا العربية 
misr وليس egypt  




> والسؤال التالت اسم العضوية من كام مقطع؟
> وياريت اجابات واضحة والا واللاااااااااااااااااااهي
> هزعل منك


 ما بين مقطع الى اربع مقاطع
وربنا ما يجب زعل

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا أهلا يا أهلا
> مش عارفة ليه عندي شعور خفي بأن كل المعلومات اللي بيحاول من أنا يوصلها لنا مش هيه ههههههههههههههه
> يعني الأسلوب الجميل قوي دا ( آنسة وابنى وبنتى ) ههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب اعتبروا دا تسجيل حضور برحب فيه بمن أنا واقوله نورتنا


اهلا وسهلا قلب مصر
شرفتينا بحضورك وفى انتظارك مره اخرى
ويا رب تعرفى من انا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا الاجابات مختصرة اوى 
> يا ريت توضح اكتر 
> ونقووووووووووووووووول
> اممممممممممممممممممممم
> السؤال التانى 
> مين اقرب اصدقائك فى المنتدى ؟؟


حاضر يا ندى هحاول اوضح
بس اعمل ايه وقتى مش بيسمح يا دوب ارد
كتير من المنتدى اصدقائى بصراحة

----------


## ديدي

ياريت تقولنا يا من أنا
ايه اكتر صفة تميزة بها فى المنتدى
يعنى انت هادى مثلا ولا مشاغب
محبوب ولا لأ من أعضاء المنتدى
عضو متفاعل ولا خامل
كفايه كدا وهارجع لك تانى

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياصباح الخير يامدوخناااااااااااااا
يامدوخنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

هجيببببببببببببك هجيببببببببببببببببببك
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششش

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
شخصية من كبار المنتدى 
شخصية نسائية
لا تعول
اليوزر باللغة العربية 
واسم مش صغير
من انصار مصررررررررر وليس ايجيبت ( الحمدلله قرب يظهر ويبان  ::  ))
من اللى بيعزوا زهراء (( كدا يبقى هنشك فى المنتدى كله هههههههههههه ))

ماما زوزوووووووووووووووووووو !!!

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أنا عمالة أخمن في أسماء و أجيب من الأول و الآخر..

و بتطلعلي أسماء لمن أنا عجيبة..
بس آخرهم بقى لو طلعت من أنا اللي في بالي......... 

قولي يا من أنا..
حضرتك من أنهي محافظة في مصر؟؟؟
*

----------


## قلب مصر

يا صباح الفل يا من أنا  :good: 
طب سؤال دراماتيكي قوي ..................... وياريت الإجابة بدقة ...............
يا ترى يا هل ترى  ::   شاركت بشخصيتك الحقيقية في هذا الموضوع اللي أحنا فيه دلوقتى بمشاركة أو أكتر 
ولا لم تشارك بعد في الموضوع نهائي  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2: 
ياريت إجابة واضحة وصريحة  :Elvis:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أنا جيت تاني 

رغم اني مش من عشاق المجازفة...وبكرهها عمى 

بس احساسي إنك بتضللنا حبتين يا من أنا...و حبة حاجات صغننة كده هبقى أقولها لو طلع تخميني صح خلاني أجازف..
و بعدين يعني هي اللعبة كده... 

تخميني...و الله أعلم  الله أعلم...و ربنا يستر و يارب أطلع صح و كل حاجة يعني 

إنك يا من أنا تبقى ابن رشد المصري...
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> متابعه معاكم ان شاء الله لانه موضوع فيه تفكير ومضحك جداً
> سؤالى لمن انا  افضل قاعه بالنسبه لك وكثير التواجد فيها ماهى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تقبلى تحياتى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اهلا وسهلا اختنا الفاضلة ام البنات
يشرفنا متابعة حضرتك
وبالنسبة لسؤالك بحب اكتر من قاعة فى المنتدى ومتواجدة تقريبا فى اغلب القاعات

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> معلش بقى سماح المرة دى .. اللى ما يعرفك يجهلك ... كتبتها قبل ما أعرف سنك والله  
> 
> أتمنى انك مش تكون زعلان ؟؟


ماحدش بيزعل من ولاده
ربنا يحفظك يا حبيبى
فى انتظار مشاركاتك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> 
> طيب بما ان حضرتك دلوقتى هتفطر وتروح الشغل
> 
> كنت عاوزة اعرف يامن انـــا
> 
> بتشتغل ايه؟؟؟؟*


اولا :انا فطرت بس مروحتش الشغل   ::007:: 
ثانيا: شغلى بعمله من داخل المنزل 
فى انتظار حضرتك يا فندم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *كم عدد مشاركاتك في المنتدي ؟؟؟
> 
> وبقالك اد ايه موجود معانا في المنتدي ؟؟*


اهلا وسهلا مدام ايناد
 عدد المشاركات تقربيا فوق 1000 مشاركة
ووجودى بقالى فترة ولا طويلة ولا قصيرة
فى انتظار حضرتك يا فندم

----------


## زهــــراء

> من اللى بيعزوا زهراء (( كدا يبقى هنشك فى المنتدى كله هههههههههههه ))


عبير بطلي تضحكيني لو سمحتي  :: 
ياإلهي ضحكت كمية ضحك في الموضوع ده خطيييييييييرة  :: 





> يا ترى يا هل ترى  شاركت بشخصيتك الحقيقية في هذا الموضوع اللي أحنا فيه دلوقتى بمشاركة أو أكتر 
> ولا لم تشارك بعد في الموضوع نهائي 
> ياريت إجابة واضحة وصريحة


طب ياترى ياهل ترى  ::  ده سؤال بريء بردو ياأم يوسف؟؟ ::mm:: 
ان هذا لسؤالٌ مغرض ياأختاه  ::  ومن أنا غير ملزم بالاجابة عنه لكن لو حب يجاوب  :3:  no problem 

فاضل من الوقت يوووووم 
خالص التحايا لكم جميعاً ... :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> طب ياترى ياهل ترى  ده سؤال بريء بردو ياأم يوسف؟؟
> ان هذا لسؤالٌ مغرض ياأختاه  ومن أنا غير ملزم بالاجابة عنه لكن لو حب يجاوب  no problem 
> 
> فاضل من الوقت يوووووم 
> خالص التحايا لكم جميعاً ...


دا السؤال دا بالذات برئ برئ برئ يا ولدي  :Play Ball: 
قلقانة من ايه بس يا زوزو   ::xx:: 
على العموم أنا في انتظار الاجابة ههههههههه  :Hug2: 

وعندى سؤال تانى لمن أنا .....
يا ترى التعليق المكتوب تحت اليوزر الحقيقي الخاص بيك هو التعليق المعتاد الخاص بالمنتدى ولا تم تغييره بتعليق خاص بيك  :Biggrin:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
تعالوا كدا ياجماعه نفكر سوا بصوت عالى ونحدد شخصيه من انا على حسب رده 
1- 


> انا هنا يا اهلاوى
> والبنات البنات الطف الكائنات
> وطفا طيفى طفا طا


يعنى هى كدا واحده ست 
2-


> اهلا وسهلا يا انسة ندى
> انتى منورة الموضوع بس براحة انتى كمان شوية 
> كفاية عليا صاحبتك بنت شهريار دا انا بقول عليكى رقيقة زى اسمك
> وبالنسبة لسؤالك استعارة 
> شرفتى يا انسة


طيب استعاره ازاى  استعاره مكنيه ولاضمنيه هههههههههههههههههههههه ؟
3-


> ليه كدا يا زهراء 
> انا بقول عليكى زى بنتى


طيب السن كدا فى الاربعين صح ولا غلط  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
فيه هنا بقى تضارب فى الاجابتين خليكوا معايا وفكروا 



> لا ازاى بس مردش
> بس عقبال ما رجعت من الشغل
> اتغديت وجيت اهو





> اولا :انا فطرت بس مروحتش الشغل 
> ثانيا: شغلى بعمله من داخل المنزل 
> فى انتظار حضرتك يا فندم


انا دماغى لفت مش عارفه اخمن صح 

فاضل لى سؤالين  المره الجايه 
 بس عدى تخمين انها   ولا بلاش اتسرع افكر تانى هههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا بيك يا من أنا ... وانا آسفة جدا جدا 
>  لو كنت قولت كلمة تدايق حضرتك ..بس فعلا محدش كان عارف السن ...  
> 
>  2؟؟


اهلا يا توتا 
مافيش زعل ولا حاجة 




> عندى سؤالين لحضرتك .. ويبقى فاضلي واحد..
> مممممم
> 1-ايه اول حاجة بتعملها اول ما تدخل المنتدى ..او ليك حاجة ما تقدرش ما تعملهاش كل ما تدخل المنتدى ؟؟


اول حاجة اعملها لو ليا مواضيع اتابع الردود
وهى برضه نفس الحاجة اللى مقدرش اعملها
انى متابعش مواضيعى




> -حضرتك بتغير توقيعك كتير... ولا دايما في حاجة ثابتة في التوقيع مش بتتغير ؟؟؟؟ ويا ترى اسمك مكتوب في توقيعك


توقيعى دائما يتضمن مضمون واحد

شكرا يا توتا وفى انتظارك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا اهلا يا من انااااااااااااااااا
> ايه الهدوء ده ؟؟ 
> انا حساه مش طبييييييييييييييييعي ابدااااااااااااااااا 
> 
> عندي سؤل
> نزلت تقريبا كام موضوع في قاعة فك التكشيرة( مش لازم العدد بالظبط لو مش هتقدر تفتكر )؟؟


اهلا وسهلا انسة ارتحال
موضوعاتى فى فك التكشيرة عددها قليل
فى انتظارك مره اخرى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> 
> يعني حضرتك معندكش أولاد ذكور و عندك بنات يعني؟؟؟...
> *


اتمنى من ربنا يرزقنى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياريت تقولنا يا من أنا
> ايه اكتر صفة تميزة بها فى المنتدى
> يعنى انت هادى مثلا ولا مشاغب
> محبوب ولا لأ من أعضاء المنتدى
> عضو متفاعل ولا خامل
> كفايه كدا وهارجع لك تانى


الاخت الفاضلة
 لست انا من يحكم مقدار حب الناس لى ،، وحدكم انتم من تحكمون بذلك
فى انتظارك مره اخرى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> أنا عمالة أخمن في أسماء و أجيب من الأول و الآخر..
> 
> و بتطلعلي أسماء لمن أنا عجيبة..
> بس آخرهم بقى لو طلعت من أنا اللي في بالي......... 
> 
> قولي يا من أنا..
> حضرتك من أنهي محافظة في مصر؟؟؟
> *


من قاهرة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
عدى احساس ان اول حرف من النيك نيم هو  ب    هههههههههه
اذاً انا اتوقع انها بوكى

----------


## زوزو عادل

السلام عليكم

انت بتكتب فى القاعه السياسيه  وزهقت من السياسه وحولت قاعه تانيه

الاجابه اه او لا؟؟؟؟

----------


## زهــــراء

> السلام عليكم
> عدى احساس انها بوكى بوكى ياترى صح يامن انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> طيب جاوبى على سؤالى دا 
> انتى مشرفه ولا من فريق العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هههههههههههههههه ياأسئلتك ياأم البنات ..
بقى معقولة ياستي تسألي من أنا تقوليله انت فلان؟؟ :: 
التخمين بيكون لمرة واحدة وبجمل واضحة مش سؤال يعني ::$: 
وكمان سؤالك ياأم البنات بيندرج ضمن الاسئلة التي تدل على العضو على طووووول فإلحقي غيريه ياقمر ... :f: 

قلب مصر ,,لاياقلبي انا مش قلقانة من حاجة انا بس صعبانين عليا  :: 
دختوا ياحرام شكلي حأقولكم واجري ههههههههههههههههه


يلا كملوا كملوا ياأبنائي كان الله في العون ... :f:

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

جميل الموضوع يا زوزو 

انا دماغى لفت مع من انا 

بس متابعة فى صمت لحين ماتخطر حاجة فى بالى او يجاوب على سؤال فى دماغى

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ههههه شعاع من نور ايه اللي خلاكي تشكي فيا؟ 
لأ وزوزو عادل كمان بتسأل سؤال غريب قوي .. كنت في السياسة وبقيت في فك التكشيرة  :: 
متأكدة مبتتكلميش علي حد أعرفه؟
ده أنا بالذات هفرقع من الانبساط  :: 
من السهل قوي تضليل الناس في موضوع زي كده يا جماعة علشان كده بقول نقف وقفة أحسن بعد موضوعنا ده ونحاول نحط ضوابط أكبر شوية يا زهراء والا كده كل الأسئلة الاجابات بتاعتها سهل قوي نخليها مش واضحة أبداً .. يعني لا الأسئلة اللي بتدلل دلالة واضحة علي الشخصية بتتسئل ولا الأسئلة العادية بيتجاوب عليها!  :: 
نفسي أعرف مين الشخصية دي اللي غلبتني كده ^_^
ههههه والله هم يضحك وهم يبكي "ما بين مقطع وأربع مقاطع"! .. طيب ماهو يستحيل يزيد علي كده أو يقل عن كده.
ولا اجابة بتشتغل ايه كانت "بشتغل من البيت" .. يعني اجابة لسؤال "بتشتغل فين مش بتشتغل ايه؟"
هههههههه متهيألي كده Over قوي وانتي قاعدة بتضحكي علينا وخلاص يا زهراء ^_^
علي العموم هقول اللي كنت شاكك فيها من الأول وأمري لله ..
بنت شهريار
معرفش صح ولا غلط

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا اول مرة أشارك معاكم المرة ديه قلت اجرب حظي  :: 
اهلاً بك من أنا ...سؤالي:

هل انت مدخن ؟

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

بداية السلام عليكم  

احب ارحب بالجميع   زهراء عبقرية تلك المسابقة واللى عليه العين  من انا

دى اول  مشاركة ليا  واحب اسالك اول سؤال ليا وان  كنت انا اصلا  شكيت فى واحد مهم جدا فى المنتدى واعتقد انه هو فعلا  لكن سؤالى الاول

هل سبق انك  شفت موضوع ليا فى المنتدى السياسى ورديت عليه؟؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

تانى سؤال

هل تعتقد  بوجود دور مهم لزوجتك فى حياتك

وصدقنى ده هايكون  سؤالى الفاصل؟؟

----------


## زهــــراء

مساء الخيرات ياجماعة  :f: 

دكتورة نسيبة ...منورة ياقمر يلا مبقاش كتير فاضل اليوم فقط ..




> من السهل قوي تضليل الناس في موضوع زي كده يا جماعة علشان كده بقول نقف وقفة أحسن بعد موضوعنا ده ونحاول نحط ضوابط أكبر شوية يا زهراء والا كده كل الأسئلة الاجابات بتاعتها سهل قوي نخليها مش واضحة أبداً .. يعني لا الأسئلة اللي بتدلل دلالة واضحة علي الشخصية بتتسئل ولا الأسئلة العادية بيتجاوب عليها!


حاضر يارامي حنعمل وقفة بس انت العب الاول  :: 
على فكرة من أنا بيجاوب بشكل سلييييييييم وقالكم حاجات كتير بس ده ميمنعش انه يضللكم شوية والا حتبقى اللعبة ملهاش طعم ومن اول كم سؤال حيتعرف ركز انت بس  :: 



> هههههههه متهيألي كده Over قوي وانتي قاعدة بتضحكي علينا وخلاص يا زهراء ^_^


انا اضحك انا يارامي ؟؟ اعوووووووذ بالله طبعا ده انا بأسخسخ من الضحك بس  :: 




> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا اول مرة أشارك معاكم المرة ديه قلت اجرب حظي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اهلا اهلا بوكاية منورة حبيبتي ..
ان شاء الله يطلع حظك حلو ياقمر ...

طائر الشرق ...اهلا بك اخي الفاضل منور ..



> هل تعتقد بوجود دور مهم لزوجتك فى حياتك
> 
> وصدقنى ده هايكون سؤالى الفاصل؟؟


ايه يا طائر الشرق ماهو من أنا ساعدكم وقال انه مش رجل تقوله زوجتك ؟ :: 


يلا حزرو من دلوقت لليل وحتى للصبح لو تحبوا بس احزروا بقى  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

طب ادام هى نوعها انثى 

يبقى نقول ام البنات وامرنا لله  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا صباح الفل يا من أنا 
> طب سؤال دراماتيكي قوي ..................... وياريت الإجابة بدقة ...............
> يا ترى يا هل ترى   شاركت بشخصيتك الحقيقية في هذا الموضوع اللي أحنا فيه دلوقتى بمشاركة أو أكتر 
> ولا لم تشارك بعد في الموضوع نهائي 
> ياريت إجابة واضحة وصريحة


طبعا الانسة زهراء ردت على حضرتك
شرفتى يا قلب مصر بس كان ناقص تسألى على اسمى كمان بالمره  :Biggrin:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> دا السؤال دا بالذات برئ برئ برئ يا ولدي :
> 
> وعندى سؤال تانى لمن أنا .....
> يا ترى التعليق المكتوب تحت اليوزر الحقيقي الخاص بيك هو التعليق المعتاد الخاص بالمنتدى ولا تم تغييره بتعليق خاص بيك


تعليق خاص بالمنتدى يا فندم
شرفتينى بحضورك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب السن كدا فى الاربعين صح ولا غلط  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فيه هنا بقى تضارب فى الاجابتين خليكوا معايا وفكروا 
> 
> 
> انا دماغى لفت مش عارفه اخمن صح 
> 
> فاضل لى سؤالين  المره الجايه 
>  بس عدى تخمين انها   ولا بلاش اتسرع افكر تانى هههههههههههه


العمر ما بين 20 و 45
وفى انتظار حضرتك مره اخرى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انت بتكتب فى القاعه السياسيه  وزهقت من السياسه وحولت قاعه تانيه
> 
> الاجابه اه او لا؟؟؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
لا يا فندم محصلش انى كتبت فيها
شكرا لحضورك الكريم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> جميل الموضوع يا زوزو 
> 
> انا دماغى لفت مع من انا 
> 
> بس متابعة فى صمت لحين ماتخطر حاجة فى بالى او يجاوب على سؤال فى دماغى


اهلا وسهلا بالدكتورة نسيبة
شرفتينا بحضورك 
وفى انتظارك مره اخرى

----------


## زوزو عادل

> ههههه شعاع من نور ايه اللي خلاكي تشكي فيا؟ 
> لأ وزوزو عادل كمان بتسأل سؤال غريب قوي .. كنت في السياسة وبقيت في فك التكشيرة


 :f:  :f:  :f: 

*انا عرفتك يا من انا* 




*انت*











*ابن رشد المصرى (رامى)*






*ان شاء الله جواب نهائى*


*تحياتى*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههه والله هم يضحك وهم يبكي "ما بين مقطع وأربع مقاطع"! .. طيب ماهو يستحيل يزيد علي كده أو يقل عن كده.
> ولا اجابة بتشتغل ايه كانت "بشتغل من البيت" .. يعني اجابة لسؤال "بتشتغل فين مش بتشتغل ايه؟"
> هههههههه متهيألي كده Over قوي وانتي قاعدة بتضحكي علينا وخلاص يا زهراء ^_^
> علي العموم هقول اللي كنت شاكك فيها من الأول وأمري لله ..


الاخ الفاضل / ابن رشد
ارجو تتقبل وجودى فى المسابقة  بصدر رحب
انا بعمل المطلوب منى لا اكثر ولا اقل
عندما طلبت منى الانسة زهراء المشاركة بالمسابقة هكذا كان الاتفاق 
شكرا لحضورك الكريم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا اول مرة أشارك معاكم المرة ديه قلت اجرب حظي 
> اهلاً بك من أنا ...سؤالي:
> 
> هل انت مدخن ؟
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اهلا وسهلا بوكى بوكى
يشرفنى حضورك بالمسابقة
لا الحمد لله ربنا يعافينا 
فى انتظارك مره اخرى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بداية السلام عليكم  
> 
> احب ارحب بالجميع   زهراء عبقرية تلك المسابقة واللى عليه العين  من انا
> 
> دى اول  مشاركة ليا  واحب اسالك اول سؤال ليا وان  كنت انا اصلا  شكيت فى واحد مهم جدا فى المنتدى واعتقد انه هو فعلا  لكن سؤالى الاول
> 
> هل سبق انك  شفت موضوع ليا فى المنتدى السياسى ورديت عليه؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلاوسهلا بحضرتك معانا فى المسابقة شرفتنا بحضروك الكريم
لا يا فندم لم يسعدنى الحظ 
شكرا لك وفى انتظارك مره اخرى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> تانى سؤال
> 
> هل تعتقد  بوجود دور مهم لزوجتك فى حياتك
> 
> وصدقنى ده هايكون  سؤالى الفاصل؟؟


اخى الفاضل 
تفضلت الانسة زهراء بالاجابة على سؤال حضرتك
شكرا لحضورك

----------


## طائر الشرق

طيب بما ان  حضرتك  طلعتى  من الاناث

وطلع من عندى سؤال فى الاوت سؤالى

  هل انتى منظمة لمسابقة كبرى ؟؟؟

----------


## زهــــراء

أهلا وسهلا يا من أنت ده ايه النور ده 



> انا بعمل المطلوب منى لا اكثر ولا اقل
> عندما طلبت منى الانسة زهراء المشاركة بالمسابقة هكذا كان الاتفاق 
> شكرا لحضورك الكريم


يخلي حضرتك للآنسة زهراء يارب  :: 
عداك العيب ياأفندم وعلى رأي البتاع "احنا عملنا اللي علينا علينا والباقي على الله" ::p: 

زوزوووووو... عارفة؟؟ عن جد ضحكتيني موت مصممة انه رجل  :good: 
بيقولك مش رجل يابنتي يحلفلك علشان تصدقي ::  انا حاسة انها شوية كمان وتقول اسمها  :: 

مممممممم فيه اسئلة  جميلة  واجابات واضحة بس محدش مركز ,,احسن ::p: 




فاضل من الوقت ساعااااااااات ونرحمك يا من أنت... :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ....
حاااااااانت لحظة الحقيقة كل واحد يمسك في معنوياته لاتقع منه  :: 
من أنــا؟؟؟؟؟ 
أظهر وبااااااااان عليك الامااااااااااان بس انا ماليش دعوة ممكن تتخبطي بحاجة وانتي جاية  ::mazika2:: 
وطبعا طبعا محدش عرف الشخصية لذلك الفائز هي "من أنا " ::p: 
تعالي يابطة  ::no1::

----------


## ندى الايام

لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

ايه يا شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااب كدا ماحدش يعرفنى
والله كنتم صعبانين عليا وكل شوية اقول لزوزو لاءه انا هعترف خلاص
وكان نفسى اجى اقولكم انا ندى واجرى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد سعيدة جدا انتى كنت معاكم والحيرة و دمكم الخفيف خلى الموضوع اجمل
واحب اقول لابنى العزيز اهلاوى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هارد لك بقى
ومتلعبش مع الكبار تانى واسمع كلام بنت شهريار 
وبشكر كل من شارك فى المسابقة عاوزة اشكرهم اسم اسم بس خايفه انسى حد
وطبعا بشكر زوزو اللى جمعتنا فى المسابقة الحلوه دى 
سعيدة جدااااااااااااا انتى كنت معاكم
والورد ده لكل واحد شارك فى المسابقة وحيرته معايا شوية
ولكم منى خااااااااااااااالص حبىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا اللى نخاف منه
ميجيش اصعب منه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اول مرة اعرف انك سوسة كدا يادودو
استاذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ابن رشدددددددددددددددددددددد .. قلتلك مش انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااع .. قلتلك ركزززززززززززززززززززززى فى الاجابة

اهلاووووووووووووووووووى .. تعيش وتاخد غيرهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::p: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

برافو عليكى دودو
حقيقى قضينا وقت رائع جداااااااااااااا

انتظرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الحلقة القادمة
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششش
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جدعة يادودو لا بجد برافو عليكِ 
نورتيني حبيبتي  وضحكتيني جدا بردودك وكويس انك كملتي للآخر ماجبتيش البطاقة على طول  :: 
دي سارة حتموتني علشان البنت وهي بتخمن جات دودو في بالها بس أنا حولتها زيادة  :: 
........
فيما يتعلق بالاسئلة والاجابة عليها فكانت ماشية مظبوط مع ان توقعاتكم أغلبها كانت ملهاش علاقة بالأجوبة أصلا!

يعني تقولكم مش رجل وملهاش في قاعة السياسة مع ذلك فيه مين توقع ابن رشد وناس فكرت في دكتور جمال...
تقولكم حضرت ميتنج لمونتى وكانت ضيفة في أمسية وملهاش ابناء ومع ذلك فيه مين توقع أم البنات ...

يلا الجايات كتييييير ان شاء الله وتبدعوا فيها  :: 
سعدت كثيرا بتفاعلكم مع اختنا الجميلة ندى الايام وبرافو عليها بجد 
شكراً لكِ يادودو على مشاركتك لنا حبيبتي ...
خالص التحايا للجميع..راجعين لكم مرة ثانية  و على رأي بيرو
 ان ان تشششششششششششش 
(ماحدش وداهم في داهية غير الان ان تشششش بتاعتك يابيرو)ههههههههههههههههههه

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

يا شماتة العصابة فيا  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## قلب مصر

هههههههههههههههههه

انتى يا ندى الأيام مش ممكن ::o: 

متخيلتش انك انتى ابدا  ::xx::  ::xx:: 

بس برافو عليكي عرفتي تضللي العدالة 

كنتى ضيفة جميلة قوي وسعدنا بوجودك حقيقي 

والف مبروك فوزك الرائع  :M (32): 

عن جد على رأي زوزو  :Beer:  تستحقين كوباية العصير اللي فاتت

----------


## شعاع من نور

*





			
				دي سارة حتموتني علشان البنت وهي بتخمن جات دودو في بالها بس أنا حولتها زيادة
			
		

هي هموتك دي حاجة جنب اللي هعمله فيكي...

ده أنا من ساعة ما شفت و أنا مش عارفة ابتدي بالضرب ولا الخنق و لا ايه   

حساااااااابك عسييييييييييييييير يا زهراااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
كدا ياندى كل الشقاوة دى تطلع منك بس بجد برافوووووووووو انتى حيرتينا فعلا 
والله ياندى انتى جيتى على بالى بس مش من خلال الاسئله والرد لا انا قلت ممكن زهراااء تكون اختارت حد من صديقاتها 
عموما فى انتظار الضيف المجهول القادم ونحاول نركز المره دى صح الصح :y: 
برافووووووووووو زهراااء 
تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## طائر الشرق

برافو عليكى يا انسة  لكن مع احترامى لمنظمة المسابقة 

المفروض انى باسال سؤال والعضو من انا بيرد عليه

لكن انه يفضل  يخدعنى او انه  مثلا  يقول اجابة خادعة  يبقى ازاى اعرفه ::o:  ::o:  

هانجم  يعنى :O O:  :O O:  :O O: 

ارجو انها  تكون  مسابقة  اسهل شوية

ومع خالص احترامى للجميع

وبرافو للاخت ندى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> المفروض انى باسال سؤال والعضو من انا بيرد عليه
> 
> لكن انه يفضل يخدعنى او انه مثلا يقول اجابة خادعة يبقى ازاى اعرفه


صباح الخير طائر الشرق
اساسيات المسابقة فقط للخداع فقط وليس الخطأ فى البيانات
كل الاسئلة المجاب عنها فى مسابقة ( من انا ) صحيحه
لكن الخدعه فى الاسلوب فقط
قامت ندى الايام بتغيير اسلوبها الطبيعى فى الرد على الاعضاء
فاتخيلوا انها كبيرة سنا ً 
زى الحلقة السابقة
تخيلنا شعاع من نور رجل وليس بنوتة

عقبال ما تكون من انا وتدوخنا انت كمان
تحياتى  :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

يسعد صباحكم يارب .. :f: 




> يا شماتة العصابة فيا


لالالا أبتاااااااااااا أنت تعهد علينا اننا بنشمت في حد؟ ::  
منور اخي الكريم ... :f: 




> عن جد على رأي زوزو  تستحقين كوباية العصير اللي فاتت


عن جد يخليكِ لزوزو يارب  :: 
شفتي بقى ياأم يوسف العصابة حافظة شغلها ازاي  :Dry: 
منورة حبيبتي  :f: 




> هي هموتك دي حاجة جنب اللي هعمله فيكي...
> 
> ده أنا من ساعة ما شفت و أنا مش عارفة ابتدي بالضرب ولا الخنق و لا ايه   
> 
> حساااااااابك عسييييييييييييييير يا زهراااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


Ooopss أنا مين أنا فين أنا ماأعرفنيش  :: 
انا مااااااااااااااالي ياسوسو حد قالك متثقيش في احثاثاتك ؟ ::p: 
لما قلتيلي دعاء قولت اه ياسوووووسة استني عليا اما احولك  :: 
تعيشي وتاخدي غيرها ياحبي بس بالراحة وانتي بتضربي  :gp: 
منورة ياقمر  :f: 




> السلام عليكم
> كدا ياندى كل الشقاوة دى تطلع منك بس بجد برافوووووووووو انتى حيرتينا فعلا 
> والله ياندى انتى جيتى على بالى بس مش من خلال الاسئله والرد لا انا قلت ممكن زهراااء تكون اختارت حد من صديقاتها 
> عموما فى انتظار الضيف المجهول القادم ونحاول نركز المره دى صح الصح
> برافووووووووووو زهراااء 
> تقبلوا تحياتى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
ياأهلا أهلا بست الكل ..
بلاش تشكي في صديقاتي ياأم البنات كده حتتعبي قوي الـlist طويلة  :: 
سعيدة جدا بمشاركتك حبيبتي وخليكِ مركزة مع الضيف الصاروخي الجاي  :GANJA: 
حبي ومودتي ياقمر  :f: 




> برافو عليكى يا انسة لكن مع احترامى لمنظمة المسابقة 
> 
> المفروض انى باسال سؤال والعضو من انا بيرد عليه
> 
> لكن انه يفضل يخدعنى او انه مثلا يقول اجابة خادعة يبقى ازاى اعرفه 
> 
> هانجم يعنى
> 
> ارجو انها تكون مسابقة اسهل شوية
> ...


أهلا بك اخي الكريم ..
مثل ماتفضلت بنت شهريار وقالت لك ان الاجابات كانت مظبوطة ولكن التغير في الاسلوب فقط..
يعني من خلال عدد بسيط من المعلومات اللي اتقالت 
زي انها بنت وكانت ضيفة في امسية وملهاش ابناء وحضرت ميتنج واسمها باللغة العربية ,, 
الاجابات دي لوحدها بتحصر التوقعات في عدد قليل جداجدا من العضوات ..
يلا ان شاء الله تركز معانا كويس المرة الجاية وتحزر مظبوط .. :f: 


الضيف القادم حينورنا يوم غد بإذن الله خليكم متابعين ..
خالص التحايا للجميع ....
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
شخباركم ياجماعة وحشتوني من امبارح  :: 

اليوم حنبتدي ثالث حلقة مع ثالث ضيف في 


مــــن أناااا؟؟؟

وكالعادة القوانين هي ... ::xx:: 

لكل عضو حق السؤال بثلاث اسئلة فقط سواء كانت بمشاركة واحدة او بالتدرج ..
في حالة وضع اكثر من ثلاث اسئلة لكل عضو فالعضو (من أنا؟) سيجيب على أول ثلاث اسئلة فقط ..


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو ,, 4 أيام...
بتكون أسئلة واضحة وطبعا مش حنسأل العضو اسمك ايه في مونتى؟
ولا ايه اكتر موضوع كتبته اثر فيك؟
ولا انت مشرف ولاعضو؟
 الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
تتفضلوا بوضع اسم العضو اللي متوقعينه مرة واحدة فقط يعني مش كل شوية نقول اسم ..
وياريت التوقع بجمل واضحة زي "أتوقع العضو فلان " 
ومينفعش تعديل المشاركة بعد وضع اسم العضو..

اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول (من أنا؟)...

والعضو المجهول له حق تضليلكم بالاسلوب وطريقة الرد ولكن ليس له حق الاجابة بمعلومات خاطئة...

في إنتظار الضيف الثالث ..أرق التحايا وأطيبها لكم ..
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا بالضيف الجميل
في انتظارك يا من انا
يا مسهل يا رب
تسلمي يا زوزو علي المجهود الجميل

----------


## قلب مصر

يا أهلا يا أهلا بمن أنا  :f: 

تسجيل حضور بدري في انتظار ضفنا الجديد  :: 

وكل الشكر ليكي يا زهراء  :M (32):

----------


## بنت شهريار

يابنتى انتى مستغنية عن روحك ولا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
هى العلقة بتاعت من انا اللى فات لحقت تروح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالا كل علقة وانتى طيبة يازوزو  :: 
ولا اعرفك انا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
منوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
ونقوووووووووووووووووووول

مشترك من امتى ؟؟؟

----------


## الشحرورة

* يا هلا يا هلا بالضيف من أنا ؟؟

                      شكرا يا زهراء على الموضوع الحلو دة

                   ياللا تعالى اسالك انت منين سيادنك من هناك والا هنا  ؟؟؟؟

                        وهارجع تانى

                 لكم ودى وحبى وأحترامى*

----------


## أم أحمد

*هو من انا فيييييييين*
*لسه ما ظهرش لغاية دلوقتي ليه*
*اظهر وبان عليك الامان*
*زوزو هو ايه لهو خفي ولا ايه*
*في انتظارررررررك يا من انا*

----------


## عزة نفس

*ايه المواضيع الجامده دي ياغاليه 
بسجل حضور لاول مره في موضوعك الرائع يازهورتي
بجد تسلمي ياغاليه واهلا بمين هو ؟
ههههههههههههههه تسلمي ياغاليه
*

----------


## somaaaa

اهلا اهلا 
انا ميــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ازيك يا كبير منور والله ::nooo:: 
النور سابقك قبل ماتيجى اهوووووووو :Bounce: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ان مش هسئل بقى هستناك الاول تدخل
ميصحش طبعا  :Banned2: 
ليدز فيرست
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

انت فين يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا
هندفنيهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

انا جيت اهه يا جماعة  الخير 
فين الاسئله 
والنبي ناولونى 
الولااعه ... عايز اولع روما بحالها 
انا مستعجل  
عندى اذاعة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا بالضيف الجميل
> في انتظارك يا من انا
> يا مسهل يا رب
> تسلمي يا زوزو علي المجهود الجميل


اهلا ام احمد  استقبالك شجعنى 
وانا كمان بشكر زوزو عى المجهود

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا أهلا يا أهلا بمن أنا 
> 
> تسجيل حضور بدري في انتظار ضفنا الجديد 
> 
> وكل الشكر ليكي يا زهراء


يا قهلا  يا قهلا  بقلب مصر 
معقول انتى هنا ومنتظرانى 
انا على كده انا وانا مش واخد بالى انى انا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يابنتى انتى مستغنية عن روحك ولا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
> هى العلقة بتاعت من انا اللى فات لحقت تروح
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالا كل علقة وانتى طيبة يازوزو 
> ولا اعرفك انا 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ...


انا مش خايف الا منك انتى يا بنت شهريار 
ومتخوفيش زوزو 
زوزو معايا محدش يقرب لها 
لما جه الاوان 
و احمد صلاح  قلى على المنتدى اشتركت

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> * يا هلا يا هلا بالضيف من أنا ؟؟
> 
>                       شكرا يا زهراء على الموضوع الحلو دة
> 
>                    ياللا تعالى اسالك انت منين سيادنك من هناك والا هنا  ؟؟؟؟
> 
>                         وهارجع تانى
> 
>                  لكم ودى وحبى وأحترامى*


اهلا اهلا  بالشحرورة 
انا من هنا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *هو من انا فيييييييين*
> *لسه ما ظهرش لغاية دلوقتي ليه*
> *اظهر وبان عليك الامان*
> *زوزو هو ايه لهو خفي ولا ايه*
> *في انتظارررررررك يا من انا*


اللهو الخفى جه 
انتم فين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ايه المواضيع الجامده دي ياغاليه 
> بسجل حضور لاول مره في موضوعك الرائع يازهورتي
> بجد تسلمي ياغاليه واهلا بمين هو ؟
> ههههههههههههههه تسلمي ياغاليه
> *


اهلا بك عزة نفس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا اهلا 
> انا ميــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> ازيك يا كبير منور والله
> النور سابقك قبل ماتيجى اهوووووووو
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ان مش هسئل بقى هستناك الاول تدخل
> ميصحش طبعا 
> ...


انا دخلت اهه يا somaaaa 
ههههههههه
قال  يعنى واقفه مستنيه ادخل 
تلاقيك واقفه فى طابور العيش 
ومش عاوزه تسيبى دورك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت فين يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> هندفنيهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


انا جيت اهه 
بس 
من غير زعل 
تدفناهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

فين الاسئله 
فين 
فين 
انا جيت اهه

----------


## natalia

اخلا وسخلا بالعضو من انت 

انا عايزه اسئل سؤال 

عندك كام سنه

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ههههه ندى الأيام برافو عليكي والله
بس على فكرة أنا دماغي مراحتش لبعيد يا عبير .. مش أنا قلتلك هي واحدة منكم انتم الأربعة؟ ^_^
سارة باين عليكي شاطرة بس مش عارف ليه اتوقعتيني!
زوزو هارد لك
من أنا خد السؤال في عضلك وجاوب:
بتحب الكورة يا قمور؟ ^_~؟
وبعدين ليه مجاوبتش علي سؤال بنت شهريار؟ .. سألتك سجلت من امتي ^_&#176;

----------


## أنفـــــال

بقالك قد ايه بتشارك في المنتدى يا من أنا ؟  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

يسعد مساؤكم جميعاً يارب  :l2: 

أم أحمد ...
منورة حبيبتي يلا تعالي اكتشفي لنا عمو من هو  :Smart: 
منتظراااااااكِ مع اللهو والخفى..

قلب مصر...
أهلاً بالغالية المواظبة على الدراسة في الموضوع ده  :: 
منورة ياقمر ونحن في انتظاااااااارك ..

بنت شهريار ..
هلا هلا لييييييييييش ياماما الفضايح ده أنا خدت علقة من كم حد تحفة بسبب من أنا اللي فات  :Lol2: 
مبيهمناش يابيرو مبأخافش أنا  ::p: 
منوووووووورة ياقمر ...




> انا مش خايف الا منك انتى يا بنت شهريار 
> ومتخوفيش زوزو 
> زوزو معايا محدش يقرب لها


ايوووووووون واخدة بالك يابيرو ورايا رجالة  :good: 
يخليك للشعب يامن أنا وينصرك قادر ياكريم ,معاكش خمسة جنية سلف ؟ :: 

الشحرورة ..
ياأهلاااااااا وسهلااااااااا منورة شحرورتنا سعيدة بمرورك ..
في انتظار عودتك مرة اخرى ..

عزة نفس ...
أهلاً بالقمر وحشاني ياعبير جدااااا ومنورة حبيبتي 
خليكِ مركززززززة ..

Somaaa...
ايوة كده انتِ خليكِ في الموضوع بس ومن انا لوحده حيتخنق من البت اللي بتنط في توقيعك وحيعتررررررررررف لوحده  :Eat: 
منورة ياقمر ...

ابن رشد ..عندي احساس انك لو محزرتش المرة دي صح حترتكتب جناية  :: 
لاتقلق حيجاوب على سؤال بنت شهريار والااااااااا ولاحاجة  ::-s: 
يلا ركز وشد حيلك معانا كده  :l2: 

ناتالي..
أنفال...
منورين ياقمرات وداخلين بالأسئلة مبتضيعوش وقت برافو :Smart: 


طيب سؤااااااااااال لمن أنت ..
مممممممم النيك نيم تبعك في مونتى مكتوب باللغة العربية ولا الانجليزية؟؟؟ :Construction:

----------


## حنين مصر

من  انت ؟

القاعه ياخويا  اللى منورها ايه؟
خليك  كوووووول  وجاوب على طووووووول

----------


## عزة نفس

اهلا بيك يامين انت ههههههههه
انا مبعرفش اسأل لكن بالإحساس من 
اجابتك على غيري هعرفك يعني هعرفك
انا اول مره اشارك لكن هجيبك يعني هجيبك
باي مؤقتا بس برضه هعرفك يعني هعرفك
هههههههههههه مبقاش عزة نفس لو ماعرفتك
هههههههههههههه
خد الورده دي هديه ليك ولزهورتي :f2:  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخير زوزو

بداية مشجعة جدا

يااهلا يااهلا يامن انا

خلى بأه نفسك طويل معانا

وقولى والنبى يامن انا

انتى بنوته ولا ...  



*

----------


## بنت شهريار

من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اسمك بالعربى ولا بالانجليززززززززززززززززززى؟؟

----------


## nariman

*المره دى يا زهراااء ناويه أدخل فى الموضوع وأجرب يمكن ننفع*

*أهلا يا من أنا....*
*ياترى توقيعك فيه اسمك ولا ..؟*

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بمن أنا منورررر  :Smart: 
السؤال الأول ......"إجباري"  :Afro: 
اختر الإجابة الصحيحة مما يلي :  ::xx:: 
سنك الحقيقي ....  :Bounce: 
أ- يتراوح بين العاشرة وتحت العشرين
ب- يتراوح بين العشرين وتحت الثلاثين
ج- يتراوح بين الثلاثين وتحت الأربعين
د- يتراوح بين الأربعين وتحت الخمسين
هـ- أخرى ..... اذكرها لو سمحت  :: 
ياريت تكون الإجابة محددة  :Ranting2: 
الاختيارات  مفيهاش أي مجال للتضليل  :Banned2: 

هروح أحضر لك السؤال التانى وأجى  :Busted Red:

----------


## زهــــراء

عزة نفس ..شكراً ياقمر عالوردة  :f: 
مساء الورد يالولي ,ياحبي انتِ اللي روحك مشجعة سيبك من عمو من هو  :: 
ناريماااااان ..منورانا حبيبتي سعيدة بمشاركتك ولاززززززم ولابد وحتماااااا ح تنفعي  :f: 
قلب مصر ...الله يسعدك ياشيخة ضحكتيني ياخووووووووووووفي منك ياأم يوسف  :Girl (9): 

وسؤالي الثااااااااااني لمن أنا ...

هواية تحبها أكثر من غيرهااااااااا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اخلا وسخلا بالعضو من انت 
> 
> انا عايزه اسئل سؤال 
> 
> عندك كام سنه


اهلا بنتاليا
سؤال دة من اللى عليه
عندى عندى سنين كتيييييييييييير
من زمان كنت وسيم صغير
وكل عام جديد باحس انى بقيت كبير
واطفى الشمعه واستنى تانى
اكبر واطير

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههه ندى الأيام برافو عليكي والله
> بس على فكرة أنا دماغي مراحتش لبعيد يا عبير .. مش أنا قلتلك هي واحدة منكم انتم الأربعة؟ ^_^
> سارة باين عليكي شاطرة بس مش عارف ليه اتوقعتيني!
> زوزو هارد لك
> من أنا خد السؤال في عضلك وجاوب:
> بتحب الكورة يا قمور؟ ^_~؟
> وبعدين ليه مجاوبتش علي سؤال بنت شهريار؟ .. سألتك سجلت من امتي ^_°



اهلا بابن رشد المصرى
راجل امور وعصرى

طبعا بحب الكورة 
هيهه دلوقتى عليها تأشيرة
ولا يعنى هتبقى جريمة

وجاوبت طبعا
بس انتم اسال بالعربى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بقالك قد ايه بتشارك في المنتدى يا من أنا ؟



اهلا بالغالية انفال

باشارك من زمان
من اول ما دخلت بكل طيبه وحنان
وعمرى ما من المنتدى خرجت ولا غيبت كمان
باكل واشرب هنا ومش بانام معظم الاحيان
عملت اللى عليه وجاوبت

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أنا بقول ومن غير مكمل أسئلتي انه أهلاوي شديد

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اهلا بالضيف الغامض من انا 
سؤالى انت بتشجع فريق ايه 
بحييكى من جديد الغاليه زهرااء على اختيراتك

----------


## الهاجري

السلام عليكم 
كيفكم شباب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من  انت ؟
> 
> القاعه ياخويا  اللى منورها ايه؟
> خليك  كوووووول  وجاوب على طووووووول


اهلا حنين انتى يا شيخة فين
بادور عليكى من يومين
منورة القاعة بوجود الحلوين
ومش هاقولك هما مين
عشان كلكم هنا منورين
وخليتوا القاعة براح
ربى يسعدكم وتكونوا متهنين
ياللا قولى آمين
يا ست حنين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا بيك يامين انت ههههههههه
> انا مبعرفش اسأل لكن بالإحساس من 
> اجابتك على غيري هعرفك يعني هعرفك
> انا اول مره اشارك لكن هجيبك يعني هجيبك
> باي مؤقتا بس برضه هعرفك يعني هعرفك
> هههههههههههه مبقاش عزة نفس لو ماعرفتك
> هههههههههههههه
> خد الورده دي هديه ليك ولزهورتي


يا ستى مش عارفة تسالى بلاش
بس وجودك عنه منستغناش
وخليك ورا الأحساس
وانتى اكيد مهتعرفيناش
وكمان وردة رشوة
شكرا وزيها معندناش
اصلى صعب 
ومخى بقى ترباس
وقلت عزة نفس ابدا ولا ممكن
تعرفنى يا ناس
ههههههههههههههههه
ياللا فرجينى أحساسك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *مساء الخير زوزو
> 
> بداية مشجعة جدا
> 
> يااهلا يااهلا يامن انا
> 
> خلى بأه نفسك طويل معانا
> 
> وقولى والنبى يامن انا
> ...



اهلا يا لولى 

جايالى علشان تغليبنى وتقولى
خلى نفسك طويل وعايزة حلولى
خلى نفسك انتى طويل
وانا هوه مش هيه يا لولى
ومهما حاولتى توقعينى
انا أشطر يا عينى
هههههههههههههههههه
ياللا هاتى باقى الأسئلة
ومعايا كتير أجوبه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> اسمك بالعربى ولا بالانجليززززززززززززززززززى؟؟


اااااااااااه من بنت شهريار
انا كمان ابن كاندهار
وماليش فى زيادة الأسعار
اسمى بكل اللغات عالمى 
عربى وابويا مصرى
وماليش بالسيجار
وبازعل لما تقولواالمدير اهو غار
ولما اشوفكم بافرح واعمل زار
وياسلام لو تجيبولى معاكم احلى فطار
بلا اسئلة واجوبه خليكوا
حلوين شطار

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *المره دى يا زهراااء ناويه أدخل فى الموضوع وأجرب يمكن ننفع*
> 
> *أهلا يا من أنا....*
> *ياترى توقيعك فيه اسمك ولا ..؟*


اهلا بالامورة اللى مجتش من زمان
فينك منورة يا ختى المكان
ولا معاكى برتقاله ولا تفاح من لبنان
طب هادينى عشان بالاجوبة تلاقينى
فريرة من غير تضليل وبالبرهان
توقيعى من غير اسامى
اصلى بابايا قالى انت يا واد مش عادى
انت رمز وفخر للحلقة دى
هههههههههههههههههههه
مفيش بعد كدة سهوله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلا بمن أنا منورررر 
> السؤال الأول ......"إجباري" 
> اختر الإجابة الصحيحة مما يلي : 
> سنك الحقيقي .... 
> أ- يتراوح بين العاشرة وتحت العشرين
> ب- يتراوح بين العشرين وتحت الثلاثين
> ج- يتراوح بين الثلاثين وتحت الأربعين
> د- يتراوح بين الأربعين وتحت الخمسين
> هـ- أخرى ..... اذكرها لو سمحت 
> ...


اهلا الغالية قلب مصر

منتظرك من اوله امبارح العصر
تجينى ومعاكى برتقال او ليمون للعصر
هدية مفيش لكنى انا مُصر
وسؤال اجبارى
اااااااااااااااه يا خراشى
بس اجابتى طويلة يا نداشى
انا تشوفينى تقولى تحت العشرين
تكلمينى تقولى فوق الستين
وقلبى شاب ناضج عدى التلاتين
وابن اختى واد روش طحن تحت التمانين
وافكارى واحد رزين جاب الأربعين
وقالولى عمرك يا ابنى زى ابن اختك 
بس تفرق عنه يا دوب تلاتين
ها جاوبتك يا نور العين
كنت هاكمل بس شكلك داخ وعايزة
حقنة تراميسين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عزة نفس ..شكراً ياقمر عالوردة 
> مساء الورد يالولي ,ياحبي انتِ اللي روحك مشجعة سيبك من عمو من هو 
> ناريماااااان ..منورانا حبيبتي سعيدة بمشاركتك ولاززززززم ولابد وحتماااااا ح تنفعي 
> قلب مصر ...الله يسعدك ياشيخة ضحكتيني ياخووووووووووووفي منك ياأم يوسف 
> 
> وسؤالي الثااااااااااني لمن أنا ...
> 
> هواية تحبها أكثر من غيرهااااااااا ؟؟؟؟


اهلا بالرقيقة ام النقاء
زهرة حلوة البهاء
الامورة خالص زهراء

عايزة يا ستى هوايتى
الأزجال وكمان الاشعار
واشترى لماما من السوق الخضار
واناقش طنط فى زيادة الاسعار
وانكل فى تاريخ نزول الامطار
والربيع بتفتح فيه الازهار
وف شم النسيم اكل فسيخ 
وكفته مشوية بالسيخ
وجبنه بيضا وبطيخ
وأحلى بالمدعو فيلية سيمون
وكمان اونكل كافيار

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنا بقول ومن غير مكمل أسئلتي انه أهلاوي شديد


اهلا بالاهلاوى الشديد
ان شالله حتى جاى م الصعيد
اهلا بيك من غير اسئله يا فريد
ورينى اسئلتك وهتلاقى اجوبتى
زى الطوفان العنيد
احنا مبنخافش احنا حديد
منووووووووووووووور

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> اهلا بالضيف الغامض من انا 
> سؤالى انت بتشجع فريق ايه 
> بحييكى من جديد الغاليه زهرااء على اختيراتك


اهلا اهلا بام البنات
وست الستات

دة بردة كلام تسالى على طول 
من غير سلامات
وكمان منعوا التشجيع 
أسالى الواد بلية الشجيع
اصلى باشجع الفريق المريع
يشوط ويجيب اجوان فى نفسه
ويخلى حالاتى ربيع
واغنى واقول الجو بديع
بيعجبنى بقوته وكمان لمته
واللى ع الكورة جريته
اصله نادى سريع
ومالوش فى شغل الترويع
طبعا سهل عرفتيه
ماااااااااااااااشى
وقعتينى قوام
يا منجى يا مغيث
انا بك منهم أستغيث

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم 
> كيفكم شباب


اهلا اهلا بالهاجرى
قال يا شباب وعرفنى
لا سال ولا حاجة ومشى من بدرى
ايوة شباب وروش
صباح الفل يا عرب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

مع تحياتى لحبيب قلبى عبد الحليم ابو الشباب 

اهديكم اغنيه  مين أنا ؟؟؟؟  - محمود العسيلي

انت اتجننتي ولا ايه

إزاي اقدر اسيبك هنا

ده انا بنسى العالم والي فيه

اول ما بتقوليلي بحبك انا

فكراني نسيت ولا ايه

كل الي عملناه عشان نبقى سوى

نسيت الموج .. نسيت البحر

ولا نسيت أحلى ليالي الهوى

يبقى مين أنا .. مين انا

يلي انت معنى النور والهنى

يبقى انا مش أنا

لو فكرت اني اقدر أسيبك هنا

يبقى مين انا .. مين انا

يلي معنى النور والهنا

يبقى أنا مش أنا

لو فكرت اني اقدر اسيبك هنا

نهرب ونروح لبعيد

وندور على بيت وشط جديد

نروح لهناك ونعيش اجمل ليالي الهوى .. الهوى

انت اتجننت ولا ايه

ازاي تقولي تعبتك انا

امال انا عايش لمين

عايش لهوانا وعايش لحبنا

فاكراني نسيت ولا ايه

حبك ليا هو الي بيقويني

نسيت الموج .. نسيت البحر

مفيش حاجة تقدر تنسيني

يبقى مين انا .. مين أنا

يلي انت معنى النور والهنى

يبقى أنا مش أنا .. لو فكرت اني اقدر اسيبك هنا

==================

يالا حد يقول مين انا ؟؟؟
مين انا ؟؟؟
مين انا ؟؟؟

----------


## loly_h

*ياصباح الخير ياللى معانا

يالى معانا

الكروان غنى 

بس كنت نايمة وموش سمعته






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مـن أنا؟
					

اسمى بكل اللغات عالمى 



طيب ينفع إسكندرانــــــى*

----------


## أنفـــــال

دماغي بتلف  :: 
واضح انك مش عضو عادي  ::  لأن الاعضاء العاديين مش هيردوا بطريقة الوزن و القافية ابدا  :: 
طيب..
قولي يا من أنا .. 
بتحب المطبخ ؟

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

صباحووووووو عسل عليك يا من أنا  :: 

إلا قولى بسرعة ..

من غير ما تلف وتحور ..

ولا تقول وتدور ...

إنت عندنا من أمتى ...

وياترى ليك فى الستة ..

ولا أهلاوى على طوووول ..

ولا زمالكاوى مسئوووول ...

أوعى تضلل وتخبى ...

دا أنا أدعى عليك من قلبى ...

أصلك من الأخر عايز تودينا ...

ولا هنبقى روحنا ولا جينا ...

ليه المحور والتقوقع ...

مادام فى الأخر هتصدع ... 

أخرها يعنى ايه ...

هتتكشف وتدفع ربع جنيه ...  ::p: 

بس دوختنا وزهقتنا ...

عشان كده مش هنجيبك عندنا ...

عارف ليه ..

إسال على أزمة الجنيه ..

هايقلولك بلاش يابيه ..

عشان كده خليك معايا ...

وتعالى نبدأ البداية والحكاية ..

ومن غير لف ودوران ...

وجرى ورا الحيطان ...

ركز معايا ركز ...

وخلى إجابتك بتغمز ...

عشان نفهمها وهى طايرة ..

ومش تخلى البنات حايرة ..

دا انت حيرتنا ..

وزهقتنا وطفشتنا ...

بس يمكن أنا عرفتك ..

بس مش هتسرع بكشفك ..

عارف ليه !!

أرجع تانى وإسال على مشكلة الجنيه ..

وماتقوليش ياباشا أو يابيه ...

حلو أوى الإقتباس فى الأسلوب ...

فاكر إنك هتهرب لحظة غروب ...

لا لا لا اصبر شوية ..

هنقبض الجمعية ...

ونشترى غدوة هنية ...

وبعد ما نأكلها ..

نيجى نمخمخ فى القضية ..

ونجيبك من وسط مية ...

بس جاوب يا حبيبى إجابة ..

واضحة مش كدابة ...

عشان مش أجيلك راكب دبابة ...

وافجر الكمبيوتر بتاعك واخليه هبابة  :: 

وبعدها مش تلاقى إلا الكآبة ...

عشان كده بسرعة أوى ...

جاوب على سؤالى المحورى ...

إنت ولد ولا بنت .. راجل ولا ست ؟ 

إختار من الأربعة بإنبهار ...

وبطل إستهبال ..

وقولى قولى ..

إنت هنا من بدرى ؟؟ 

ولا زى حالاتى ...

جديد وواخدها بياتى ...

يلا يا حلو ...

جاوب من غير لف ولا دوران ..

عشان تتكشف أوام أوام ...

وسيبك من اللى انت فيه ...

عشان حاسس انى عارفك إفيه ...

يلا يلا بسرعة ..

جاوب ولى عودة ..

وشكرا يا زهراء ...

على الحلقات والإنبساط ..

وربنا ما يحرمكم من السعادة ..

والإنبساط والإجادة ...

ويلا بسرعة بسرعة ...

كله يحضر الجرعة  ::p: 

جرعة الضرب لضيفنا ...

بس ما يتكشف ويشرفنا ..

ننتقم منه بعد ما ضللنا ...

ونضربه علقة سخنة  :: 

شكرا شكراً  :: 


 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
أيوة كده مساؤكم أشعار ياجماعة ...
 حقيقي انبسطت جدا وأنا بأقرأ الله يفتح عليك ,,لاءة وأهلاوي داخل الجو معاك :: ...




> دماغي بتلف 
> واضح انك مش عضو عادي


تبعاااااااااااااااا يأنفال ده احنا جايبينه من اليابان خصيييييصااااااااااااا  :: 
سلامة دماغك ياقمر .. :f: 




> ومن غير مكمل أهلاوي شديد


يادي الناس الوسيكة من فوز ياخواتي  :good: 
عُلِم يارامي وجاري خطفه :3: 




> طيب ينفع إسكندرانــــــى


كل حاجة بتنفع يالولي وحياتك ::  
بس رجاء صغير ياقمر التوقع بيكون بصيغة جملة واضحة مش شبه سؤال ,,يعني تكون"أنا بأتوقع العضو الفلاني"
منتظراكِ تاني تمضي الشيك  :: 
 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> حقيقي انبسطت جدا وأنا بأقرأ الله يفتح عليك ,,لاءة وأهلاوي داخل الجو معاك...



أومال إنتى فاكرة إيه !!

إنتى بس سيبينى عليه ..

وخليه يجاوب بسكوت ..

من غير ما أسمعله صوت ..

عشان مش ناقصين وجع وصداع ..

ونرجع ندور على اللى ضاع ..

فات يومين كده ..

ومش عارفين راسنا من رجلنا ..

منك لله يا من أنا ..

إظهر وبان يا مجننا ...

بس مش عايزين تحوير ..

عشان مش طالبة تصفير ..

هنصفر ونبوظ الحلقة ..

ولا حد هيسمع منك كلمة ..

فخليك كووول على طول ..

وبلاش تعملنا فيها مسئول  :: 

عايزين نخلص وننجز ...

عشان ورانا سبوع وملبس  :: 

هنفرقه بعد ما نكشفك ..

ونمسكك وننشفك ..

إظهر وبان ..

عليك الأمان ..

 ::p: 




أومال إنتى فاكرة إيه !!

إنتى بس سيبينى عليه ..

وخليه يجاوب بسكوت ..

من غير ما أسمعله صوت ..

عشان مش ناقصين وجع وصداع ..

ونرجع ندور على اللى ضاع ..

فات يومين كده ..

ومش عارفين راسنا من رجلنا ..

منك لله يا من أنا ..

إظهر وبان يا مجننا ...

بس مش عايزين تحوير ..

عشان مش طالبة تصفير ..

هنصفر ونبوظ الحلقة ..

ولا حد هيسمع منك كلمة ..

فخليك كووول على طول ..

وبلاش تعملنا فيها مسئول  :: 

عايزين نخلص وننجز ...

عشان ورانا سبوع وملبس  :: 

هنفرقه بعد ما نكشفك ..

ونمسكك وننشفك ..

إظهر وبان ..

عليك الأمان ..

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

هو تعليقى بيطفى وينور ليه  :: 

يكونش الموضوع فيه عفريت  :: 

والله ما اعرف هو عمل كده ليه  :1: 

اللى يعرف ياخونا يشرحلى عشان اعرف اعملها بعد كده  ::p:

----------


## زهــــراء

> هو تعليقى بيطفى وينور ليه 
> 
> يكونش الموضوع فيه عفريت 
> 
> والله ما اعرف هو عمل كده ليه 
> 
> اللى يعرف ياخونا يشرحلى عشان اعرف اعملها بعد كده


يطفي وينور علشان أنا رشيت عليه بودرة عفاريت ياأهلاوي ,آه اومال ايه مش قايلالك احذرني ؟ :: 
هات خمسة جنيه وأنا أشرح  :: 
فيه ايكونات في تكست الرد لما كتبت ردك وبتنسقه دوست على واحدة فيهم عالثقة شكلك  :: 
بص في آخر سطر التحتاني للأيكونات دي حتلاقي ثلاث ايكونات على ايدك اليمين اول واحدة لما تقف عليها حتلاقي اسمها"الوضع الشعاعي" الثانية "وميض" 
والثالثة اللي انت إخترتها عالثقة دي"بريق" دي لما تختارها حتلاقيه بيطفي وينور  :: 

بص ياأهلاوي ياإبني سيبك مني وخليك مكتشف جرب انت في الايكونات دي وبوظ الدنيا براحتك علشان تتعلم ده انا يااااااااما عملت بلاوي وأنا بأكتشف  :: 
يلا كفاية لحسن عمو من أنا حيحدفنا بحاجة  :Girl (26):

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله
يا اهلا يا اهلا يا من انا
عاوزة اقولك بطل حركات علشان انا كنت قلبك
مش اعملهم على الناس ويتطلع عليا بقى   ::uff:: 
يالا جاوب بسرعة مين اقرب تلت اصدقاء لك فى المنتدى ؟؟
واغلب مواضيعك فى اى قاعة ؟؟
وهفنكر فى السؤال اللى بعده واجى تااااااااااانى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله
> يا اهلا يا اهلا يا من انا
> عاوزة اقولك بطل حركات علشان انا كنت قلبك
> مش اعملهم على الناس ويتطلع عليا بقى  
> يالا جاوب بسرعة مين اقرب تلت اصدقاء لك فى المنتدى ؟؟
> واغلب مواضيعك فى اى قاعة ؟؟
> وهفنكر فى السؤال اللى بعده واجى تااااااااااانى



كان غيرك اشطر  ::p: 

ما كنتش اتعذر ولا باع جزر  ::p: 

كما تدين تدان ياختى  :: 

يلا يا شاطرة بيتك بيتك بيتك خلينا نعمل فى صمت ونشوف حكاية من أنا ديه ايه  ::p: 

>>>>> بيغيظ فيها زى ما شمتت فيه قبل كده  ::p: 





********************************8

خلاص يا زهراء عدلت البتاعة وسبت االنور زى ماهو وكملت القصيدة تحت  :: 


على فكرة من أنا عنده ضيوف دلوقتى ومش فاضى يدخل هع هع هع هع هع

عرفته عرفته خلاص  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه
ماشااااااااااااء الله
نسأل السؤال ناخد قصيددددددددددددددددددددددة
واحلى حاجه مبنطلعش منها بحاجه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت مين يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟؟

----------


## أحلى كلمة

تسلم ايدك يازوزو على الموضوع

ايه الجمال ده يابنتى

هايل هايل هايل

لا واثاره وغموض 

أموت أنا فى الجو ده

خساره انى مكنتش معاكوا من الاول

تسجيل حضور ومن دلوقتى أنا معاكو

ودلوقتى السؤال لمن أنا ...

ممكن تقول لنا بدون لف ودوران عدد حروف أسمك كام حرف

منتظرين الاجابه متتأخرش

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أنا قلت ان من أنا هو أهلاوي شديد!
أنا صح ولا غلط؟
مكسبناش حاجة كده  ::

----------


## حنين مصر

حاسه انك اوسيمى
امممممممممممممم

ياترى انتى فين  يادماغى؟

----------


## somaaaa

والله من الاول بقول اهلاوى
سبقتنى سيا ابن رشد
هااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هو اهلاوووووووووووووووووى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

بيب بيب اهلى  ::   بيب بيب بيب اهلى  :: 

بيب بيب اهلى  ::   بيب بيب بيب اهلى  :: 

بيب بيب اهلى  ::   بيب بيب بيب اهلى  :: 

بيب بيب اهلى  ::   بيب بيب بيب اهلى  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

صبااااااااح الخيرات عليكم جميعاااااا
في إنتظار من هو اللي شكله منفض لنا  :: 
اليوم هو آخررررررر يوم للأسف مع الشخصية الجميلة اللي معانا  :: 
يلا فين الباقيين يتوقعوا ويااااااااااريت التوقعات تكون بصيغة واضحة ياجماعة زي ماعمل ابن رشد  :Girl (25): 

يسعد صباحكم .. :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

مش لما يجاوب الاول نبقى نتوقع  :: 

عايزة تاكلى علينا الاسئلة يا زوزو ولا ايه  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بيب بيب اهلى  بيب بيب بيب اهلى 
> 
> بيب بيب اهلى  بيب بيب بيب اهلى 
> 
> بيب بيب اهلى  بيب بيب بيب اهلى 
> 
> بيب بيب اهلى  بيب بيب بيب اهلى


زمااااااااااااااااااااااالك  ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ياصباح الخير ياللى معانا
> يالى معانا
> الكروان غنى 
> بس كنت نايمة وموش سمعته
> طيب ينفع إسكندرانــــــى*


اهلا لولى من تانى
لامتى يا ستى هتفضلى مدوخانى
ومعاكى محيرانى
ولما هوة الكروان غنى 
وشوفته وكنت هاتهنى
عامله ليه هيصه ولمه
بس لو تركزززززززززززززى
وتشجعى منك الهمه

ولايهمك مضطر استحملك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> دماغي بتلف 
> واضح انك مش عضو عادي  لأن الاعضاء العاديين مش هيردوا بطريقة الوزن و القافية ابدا 
> طيب..
> قولي يا من أنا .. 
> بتحب المطبخ ؟


ايوه يا أنفال
دة كلام ينقال
انا فعلا عضو مش عادى
لانى غاوى اكل الزبادى
والتمشيه على كورنيش المعادى
والف وادور هناك وهنا
واقعد بالناحية ادى
واصرخ وانادى 
فينك يا هنادى
بحب المطبخ
ليه طنشتى ميعادى

اظن جاوبنا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباحووووووو عسل عليك يا من أنا 
> إلا قولى بسرعة ..
> من غير ما تلف وتحور ..
> ولا تقول وتدور ...
> إنت عندنا من أمتى ...
> وياترى ليك فى الستة ..
> ولا أهلاوى على طوووول ..
> ولا زمالكاوى مسئوووول ...
> أوعى تضلل وتخبى ...
> ...



اهلا اهلا بالشديد
اللى فاكر نفسه يا عينى حديد
علشان كام بطوله بالتحديد
ومين انا هيسيحه
ويعيدله التشكيل
ويقوله تانى اوعاك تميل
تتشاقا تتزاكا
كان غيرك اشطر يا جميل
لا تقولى زمالك ولا اهلى
غير اللعبه الحلوة
انا منك هاغلى
واتمشى برواقه على مهلى
لا تتشعوط وتقول ضللنى
ولف ودار ورجع جننى
باقولك ايه
اهو انت يا سيدى البيه
مروشن وشايلك فى البنك
كام الف جنيه
وتتريق على مسكين زى
مش قادر حتى ع الربع جنيه
لكن عندى اللى يخلينى ارفرف واطير
واعملك دوشة ودماغك تتالوظ
وفكرك يتلفلف ويحير
لا تقولى هروب ولا حتى غروب
انا رومانسى 
وليه فى الحب دروب
تدينى ميه اديك طراوه
تقولى عينك
يااااااااااه مليانه شقاوة
انا هنا من بدرى
واخر حلاوه
يعنى انك جديد
اه يا اهلاوى ياللى كنت شديد
ومين انا
من نوع فريد
ومش بيجى بالتهديد
ولا بالوعيد
وياللا روح جهز اسئلتك
وهاحدد لك المواعيد
واوعى تجينى وانا لسه صاحى
والا اتحمل بقى
شطحاتى
اصلى بادوزن بالنوته حياتى
ياللا بقى وجعتلى راسى
وياريتك عارف تسال
وافتكرتك من النوع القاسى
وطلعت 
هههههههههههههه
مش فاكر لا ناسى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أومال إنتى فاكرة إيه !!
> 
> إنتى بس سيبينى عليه ..
> 
> وخليه يجاوب بسكوت ..
> 
> من غير ما أسمعله صوت ..
> 
> عشان مش ناقصين وجع وصداع ..
> ...



تانى انت محرمتش
راجع تضحك قال يعنى مفرفش
وانت يا اخويا
عمالك تنكش
هوة انت سالت
وانا مجاوبتش
وعايز تثبتلهم انك
ملك الاهوال
مانتش قدى يا ابن الحلال
ماما بتندهلك
خايفه عليك منى 
لتهلك
روح يا حبيبى ننه هو
اسمالله عليك
الحوله عينيك
والسمرة ايديك
ومعوجه كمان رجليك
وفشرك غرق حواليك
سد يا بيبى سد
معرفتش انا مين
الدنيا مش راح تنهد
ننوس عين بابا
تعالى ياللا هبابا
وكل جايبلك
2 كيلو كاكا
والا خسارة ديه غاليه
خليها كوز بطاطا
ها ولا عايز
عمه يجيبلك شيكولاتا
وتقعد وتنحنح
وتاكلها بكل الاطه
منك لله يا شديد
عاملى فيها واد روش وجديد
وخليتنى اعيد وازيد
وف الاخر لا انت عارفنى
ولا هتعرفنى
وهتغير دمى اكيد

تشاااااااااااااااو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله
> يا اهلا يا اهلا يا من انا
> عاوزة اقولك بطل حركات علشان انا كنت قلبك
> مش اعملهم على الناس ويتطلع عليا بقى  
> يالا جاوب بسرعة مين اقرب تلت اصدقاء لك فى المنتدى ؟؟
> واغلب مواضيعك فى اى قاعة ؟؟
> وهفنكر فى السؤال اللى بعده واجى تااااااااااانى



مين ندى الايام
جايه ومستعدة يا حرام
هتاتولها حلبه عشان تعرف تنام
وتحلم بجميل الاحلام
كل اللى هنا منى قريبين
مش عارف اقولك مين ولا مين
اصلهم ع الفرازة متنقيين
سوسو وسلوى ونهى وشيرين
وبهيه وشجيه وعليه
وكمان تونه وحنونه ولوله
وسحلول وبهلول وفلفول
وكمان 9 من الحلوين
و18 من الطعمين
و25 من الناجحين
وواحدة من الراسبين 
عارفاها تطلع مين
ههههههههههههههههه
اللى معرفتشى انا مين ؟؟؟؟
مواضيعى تشكيله
بكل مكان اصلى انا توليفه
ها ايه تانى يا امورة
وضحتلك الصورة
بااااااااااااااااااى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشااااااااااااء الله
> نسأل السؤال ناخد قصيددددددددددددددددددددددة
> واحلى حاجه مبنطلعش منها بحاجه 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت مين يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟؟



بنت شهريار يا هلا

انا مين ؟ انا مين ؟
انا مين ؟
انهردة ايه
التلات كان بكره
ولا ايه
انا مين ؟ انا مين ؟
مين انا عايز اعرف ؟؟؟
اختارت الدنيا الميعاد
وكتبوا اسمى بالميلاد
كمليها انتى بقى
سنيوريتا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> تسلم ايدك يازوزو على الموضوع
> 
> ايه الجمال ده يابنتى
> 
> هايل هايل هايل
> 
> لا واثاره وغموض 
> 
> أموت أنا فى الجو ده
> ...



اهلا احلى كلمه
يعنى تغيبى وترجعى
وتعمليها لمه
وكمان بتهددينا
وتقولى زوجة حسن شاعر
طب وماله
اذا كان هو شاعر الرومانسيه 
ما انا شاعر الحلنجيه
وليه دووايين
عند معظم المعلمين
مشفى وبعضمه
الا تسالين ؟؟؟
عدد حروف اسمى مش قليلين
وحسابهم هياخد
من عمرك سنين وسنين
ويكبروا الولاد وتلاقيهم متجوزين
وانت لساكى قاعدة تحسبين
ها اكمل ولا هتكتفين
انتى حرة
شوفى حروفى تقولى كدة 280
ولما الشتا اللى فات كان صعب
داب م الحروف 20
يبقى الباقى كام ؟
ام بقى الدنيا مطرت والدوشه سجلت
ان رجعولى حرفين
اتخانقت مع جزار قام دابحلة 
يجى 50 اصله سانن السكين
وكمان البقال خد بسكته
يجى تلاتين
وواحد صاحبى قزقزله حرفين
والباقى اقسميه على على اتنين
واطرحى منه 81
يطلع رقم فكرى فيه
ياللا بقى عشان متتعطليش
سلاااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنا قلت ان من أنا هو أهلاوي شديد!
> أنا صح ولا غلط؟
> مكسبناش حاجة كده



ابن رشد المصرى
انا قلت انت نمت من بدرى
رجعت تانى وجاى تجرى
وتقلى اهلاوى شديد
يا عينى عليه
من انا ؟ اللى هوة انا
خلاه يدرب وبيشيل
دلوقتى حديد

انا مين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> حاسه انك اوسيمى
> امممممممممممممم
> 
> ياترى انتى فين  يادماغى؟



يا حنين
انتى بتجيى الاجابه منين
اقولك انا مين ؟
ومن انا تقولى اوسيمى !!!
كان يا اختى على عينى
بصى وشوفى انا انا مين ؟؟؟
ان جان 
وعارفنى الالمان
واسالى عنى الطليان
بتلون بكل الالوان
غاوى شخبطة ولخبطه
قلبى كله حنان
واختها البت ايمان
وبهيه وياسين
ماتوا بدة المكان
ياسييييييييييييييين
بهييييييييييييييييييييييييه

انا مين بقى ؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> والله من الاول بقول اهلاوى
> سبقتنى سيا ابن رشد
> هااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> هو اهلاوووووووووووووووووى



ايه يا سومه
مالك فرحانه
مع انك مغلوبه
انا اهلاوى شديد
هههههههههههههههههه
صحيح انا بردة عنيد
وقلبى حديد 
وعزمى شديد 
وحقانى بس بحب التجديد
انا مين ؟ مين انا ؟

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

انا جايلك يا بنت شهريار

من غير ضرب نار 

بس اخلص الكورس 

واجى اكشف من الاول للنص 

ياما بنت شهريار .. أو مى مؤمن بنت الحكيمدار  :: 

يا عصابة مالهاش كبير .. أهلاوى شديد جالكم يا عبير هههههههههههههه

اى ويل باك  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخير يامن انا يامدوخناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

متزوج وتعول ؟؟؟

----------


## أنفـــــال

شاعر الرومانسية  ؟؟

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
طيب لو على التوقع نتوقع هو احنا هنخسر حاجة 

أتوقع من أنا يكون أيمن رشدي...

*

----------


## nariman

*ياه عمرك أطول من عمرى ياشعاع*
*أنا برضه بتوقع العضو أيمن رشدى*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباح الخير يامن انا يامدوخناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> متزوج وتعول ؟؟؟


ايه مين ....  تاااااااااااااانى بنت شهريار
وحذرتها انى  ابن كنديار
وحامى الديار
وضد الشجب والاستنكار
ايوة متزووووووووووج
كل حقى
وأعول اكتر من المعقول
ومصاريف الشهر تشهد وتقول
باضرب تفليسة واهرب على طول
لا معايا كوود نمبر ولا فيزة
ياختى محتاج للمال تعويزة
مش نص ريال ولا بريزة
عايز من اللى بيقولوا عليه
قال الغالى تمنه فيه
ومدقوتش يوم المارونجليسه
ولا حتى ناسبت اخونا البيه
عايزة بقى ايه

ايه دة محدش عارف مين انا ؟؟؟
معقول فيه كده
وكدة وكمان كده

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> طيب لو على التوقع نتوقع هو احنا هنخسر حاجة 
> 
> أتوقع من أنا يكون أيمن رشدي...
> 
> *





> *ياه عمرك أطول من عمرى ياشعاع*
> *أنا برضه بتوقع العضو أيمن رشدى*



شعاع من نور والغاليه كمان ناريمان

قال يعنى الاتنين شاطرين

وعرفونى انا مين

طيب مش عايز اقولها 

تروحوا على فييييييييييييين

اه يا حلوين

زى هناء وشيرين

الاختين المنورين

هههههههههههههههه

يا ناس هيجننونى 

انا مين ؟ انا مين ؟

حد يجى يلحق الاتنين

----------


## نشــــوى

انا اتوقع انه استاذ حسن 
شاعر الرومانسية
اما اشوف صح ولا غلط  ::

----------


## عزة نفس

اذيك يامين عامل ايه يامين ؟
عرفتك انت حد من الغالين
وخلاص ياحلو بدأ الإحساس الي ميخيبش 
يشتغل عندي ههههههههه ياحلو انت ياحلو
اولا انت راجل بمعنى الكلمه
ثانيا دمك زي السكر بجد
ثالثا هسالك سؤال 
انت شاركتش مره في رد على خاطره
من خواطري العاميه خالص مالص
بس احساسي قرب من جنابك
وطبعا مشششش هقولك مين 
جاوب ياحلو عالسؤال التالي
هل اسمك فيه حرف الراء او ال س ؟
والبقيه تأتي المره الجايه ياحليوه انت
وخد الورده دي مني هديه  :f2: 
وانتي يازهورتي ياغاليه عليا  :f2:  دي كمان ليكي
عشان وحشتيني مووووت :f2: 
ودي لكل  :f2: الحاضرين والحاضرات
ولكم مني جميعا ارق تحيات
اختكم  الي بتحبكم عزة نفس

----------


## حنين مصر

مين  انا
مين انت 
ياخبر
تكونش ابوامنيه؟
هههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اذيك يامين عامل ايه يامين ؟
> عرفتك انت حد من الغالين
> وخلاص ياحلو بدأ الإحساس الي ميخيبش 
> يشتغل عندي ههههههههه ياحلو انت ياحلو
> اولا انت راجل بمعنى الكلمه
> ثانيا دمك زي السكر بجد
> ثالثا هسالك سؤال 
> انت شاركتش مره في رد على خاطره
> من خواطري العاميه خالص مالص
> ...



اهلا عزة نفس

انا من الغاليين

على مين على مين

بتخمنى عشان معرفتيش انا مين

ومين قال انى حلو

انا الخفى من اللهو

وحرف الراء طبعا عندى 

ولا يمكن يبعد عنى

ما اصلا راء يا بنتى

انا راء انا راء

مش ممكن عنها الاستغناء

سين سؤال هلى تعرفين كان واخواتها

منتظر باقى الاسئله

ومن غير رشوة وكلمات مزوقه

لكن الوردة معلشى اهى من المنتدى

هههههههههههههههههه

انا مين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يا زهرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااء 
انتى فين
حتشيلينى الليله اضرب لوحدى
عاوز تأمين للمنطقة قبل اعلان من انا ؟

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
والله دوختنا يامن انا ؟
بس اجاباتك مقصود منها انك تزود الاستفهام 
عموما انا اعجبنى جدا اسلوب المحاوره 
انا مع ابن رشد انه اهلاوى شديد
زهراااء وصى ضيوفك شويه يجاوبوا اجابات مفهومه

----------


## بنت شهريار

حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت اللحظة الحاااااااااااااااااااااسمة
نظراً لاختفاء زوزو فى ظروف غاااااااااااااامضة
يبدو ان اثر من انا الاخير لسه مراحش
 ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx:: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسمحولى اعلن انتهاء وقت مسابقة من انا الحالية


ان ان ان تششششششششششششش



ياعينى عليك يامن انا وعلى اللى هيجراااااااااااااااااااااالك

اظهر وباااااااااااااااااااااان

عليك الامااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على مين يا بنت شهريار 

انا ابن كندهار 

عامل حسابى 

اخدت تاشيرة  وحجزت التذاكر وخلصت الاجراءات 

بكتب لكم من داخل الطيارة 

واسيب لكم بنت شهريار  هديه 

اسمعوا الاغنيه دى  وانتم تعرفونى

----------


## نشــــوى

يا اسكندرااااااااااااااااااااااني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا ما شكيتش ان حضرتك خالص هو من انا
انا  شكيت جدا انه شاعر الرومانسية 
بجد غلبتناااااااااااااا ونورتناااااااااااا  :f:

----------


## عزة نفس

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> على مين يا بنت شهريار 
> 
> انا ابن كندهار 
> 
> عامل حسابى 
> 
> اخدت تاشيرة  وحجزت التذاكر وخلصت الاجراءات 
> ...



شوفت باءحساسي عرفتك ازاي يانادر
عرفتك والله عشان كده سالتك اسمك فيه حرف الراء والسين
شوفت والله احساسي مخيبش عرفت بس لولي سبقتني كنت لسه هقعد اسالك
واخد راحتي فقط عشان اتاكد انك انت

خد الورده دي ليك  :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مش معـــــــــــــــقول استاذ نادر 
برافو عليكى يالولى تخمينك طلع صح الصح 
مبروك يامن انت غلبتنا فعلا 
شكرا استاذ نادر

----------


## عزة نفس

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> على مين يا بنت شهريار 
> 
> انا ابن كندهار 
> 
> عامل حسابى 
> 
> اخدت تاشيرة  وحجزت التذاكر وخلصت الاجراءات 
> ...


شوفت باءحساسي عرفتك ازاي يانادر
عرفتك والله عشان كده سالتك اسمك فيه حرف الراء والسين
شوفت والله احساسي مخيبش عرفت بس لولي سبقتني كنت لسه هقعد اسالك
واخد راحتي فقط عشان اتاكد انك انت

خد الورده دي ليك  :f2:

----------


## nariman

*معلش بقى هاردلك ياجماعه*

*ومبروك لأختنا لولى ..مش برضه هى اللى خمنت صح..يبقى لازم وحتما نقسم معاها المعلوم ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## somaaaa

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك مبروك مبروك
كنت رائع يافندم ومطلعش اهلاوى
كنت عايزة اهريه ضرب
يلا نف المرة دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زهــــراء

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بابااااااااااا نااااااااااادر ايه ده هو ده انت؟؟ ::  تصدق كنت متوقعاك انت برضه :: 
عن جد نورتناااااااااااا واتسلينا معاك جداً 
معلش امبارح ماقدرت أجي سبت البشر دي تاكلك لوحدك  :good: 
طبعاً طبعاً الوحيدة اللي حزرت مظبوط هي لولي الجميلة ..برافو عليكِ يالولي  :f: 

شكراً جزيلاً لجميع المشاركين ..يسعد أيامكم يارب .. :f: 
شكرا خاااااااص جداً لماما بيرو الجميلة بنت شهريار يامنقذتي انتِ الله يخليكِ يارب  :Girl (26): 
وأخيراً شكري الجزيل جداً لوالدي الغالي بابا نادر ..حقيقي سعيدة بتشريفك الموضوع وبالجو الجميل اللي عملته ..
خالص وأرق التحايا لحضرتك والجميع وكل دوووووخة وانتم طيبين ..
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*صبــــــــاح جميل لكل الموجودين

بمناسبة الأيام المفترجة دى 

ونبدأ فى البزنس

مباشرة عاوزة 3 جنية و34 قرش يتحولوا لرصيدى فى سويسرا ... حالا

و2 سندويتش كبدة اسكندرانى مع كتير من الفلفل

و6 اطباق رز بلبن بالقشطة

كسبــــــانه بأة ومن حقى اطلب     

وهاقول السر وإزاى عرفت انه اسكندرانى

فى البداية حسيت ان من انا هيا الجميلة

الشحرورة 

لكن لما قلت انك هو موش هى

وكمان الأبيات اللى كتبتها 

اتأكدت انه انت

بالرغم من اهلاوى كان بيساعد فى تضليلنا

لكن ظهر الحق 

وبعدين فى النهاية اخوات إزاى وموش هيعرفوا بعض

بس بأمانه كانت الحلقة دى دمها خفيف جدا

وياريت بلاش تتنكر تانى فى وجودى 

صباحكم جميـــــــــــــل ...

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صبــــــــاح جميل لكل الموجودين
> 
> بمناسبة الأيام المفترجة دى 
> 
> ونبدأ فى البزنس
> 
> مباشرة عاوزة 3 جنية و34 قرش يتحولوا لرصيدى فى سويسرا ... حالا
> 
> و2 سندويتش كبدة اسكندرانى مع كتير من الفلفل
> ...


هو داااااااااااااااااااا الشغل ولا بلااااااااااااااااااااش
 ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3:: 
مايجيبها الا حريمهااااااااااااااااااااا
تسلم توقعاتك لولى
بجد برافو عليكىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

بجد بينى وبينك
اكتشفنا شخصية جديدة وموهبة جديدة فى اسكندرانى
طلع حكااااااااااااااااية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك حبيبتى
مبروك التقييم
 :f2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
طيب يا جماعة يعني مروحناش لبعيد يعني....اسكندراني دلعها أيمن رشدي...مش عارفة فين الكيميا في الموضوع أنا 

لا بجد أ.نادر إيه المواهب الجبارة دي...للصراحة حضرتك أول حد خطر على بالي...بس بصراحة كاان مجرد تخمين مش مبني على أي أساس 

برافو حقيقي حقيقي...

و أجمل سلام لأحلى لولي....هو ده الشغل يا فندم...


برافو يا بنات...كل حلقة بتبقى أحلى و أنجح من التانية ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله...و في انتظار الضيف الجاي...









*

----------


## زهــــراء

ياصباح الهناااااااا يالوليتي أنا  :: 
منورة ياقمر برافو عليكِ ..مش ملاحظة يالولي ان اللي كسبوا لغاية دلوقت في المسابقة هم نسااااااء والرجال ليهم ربنا بقى  ::  
طلبااااااااااتك اوامر طبعا دلوقت بابا نادر يحولك الطلبات لاتكلكي ومتنساش الخمسة جنيه تبعي ياأفندم لن أتنازل  :: 

سااااااااااارة ..يابنتي ايه كمية الورد دي أنا بعد كده _لن أكبل بأكل من زلك_  :: 
منورة ياقمر وابقي فوتي علينا بكرا ولابعده العبي مع الضيف اللي جاي  :good: 
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء 

زهراااء  وبنت شهريار 

اشكركم على دعوتكم الكريمه للمشاركة فى هذه المسابقة 

كنت سعيد جدا وانا بينكم 

بكل الموده والحب اللى يجمعنا 

واتمنى لكم دائما النجاح والتوفيق 

لكم خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> يا اسكندرااااااااااااااااااااااني
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا ما شكيتش ان حضرتك خالص هو من انا
> انا  شكيت جدا انه شاعر الرومانسية 
> بجد غلبتناااااااااااااا ونورتناااااااااااا


اختى العزيزة 
ارتحال 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 

وانا فعلا كنت متعمد  بالايحاء

 الى بعض الشخصيات المحبوبه فى المنتدى 

وطبعا اكيد شاعر الرومانسيه

 من احب الشخصيات الى قلبى انا شخصيا

----------


## اسكندرانى

> شوفت باءحساسي عرفتك ازاي يانادر
> عرفتك والله عشان كده سالتك اسمك فيه حرف الراء والسين
> شوفت والله احساسي مخيبش عرفت بس لولي سبقتني كنت لسه هقعد اسالك
> واخد راحتي فقط عشان اتاكد انك انت
> 
> خد الورده دي ليك



اختى العزيزة 
عزة نفس 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 

انتى بقى اول ما شفت مشاركتك قلت خلاص 

اتكشفنا واللى كان كان 

بعت للعصابة وقلت لهم 

خلاص كفاية حنتكشف 

اشكرك على مشاركتك الطيبه 

وكلماتك الاخوية الصادقة 

لك منى ارق التحيات

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> مش معـــــــــــــــقول استاذ نادر 
> برافو عليكى يالولى تخمينك طلع صح الصح 
> مبروك يامن انت غلبتنا فعلا 
> شكرا استاذ نادر



اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

الف شكر لك  على مشاركتك 

بس نعمل ايه بقى مفيش فايده 

الستات لازم يكسبوا دايما 

ده مره واحده دخلت قاعة رجال الاعمال 

طلبت تعمل قاعة سيدات الاعمال وتطردنا منها 

فكراها  هى مين  

هى مين ؟؟؟

ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## قلب مصر

معقولة كدة هههههههه
تخيل أخى اسكندرانى لم أكن متوقعة بالمرة أنك تكون من أنا
أنا أتهيألي في الأول برضه زي لولي أنها شحرورة
لكن لما قلت أن من أنا يبقى هو مش هي اتلخبطت تاني  :Lol2: 
ومعرفتش مين  :Nono: 
بس بجد برافو عليك قدرت تحيرنا  :hey:

----------


## ندى الايام

حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ( دى يعنى شهقه) اتفاجئت يعنى ههههههههههههههه
ميييييييييييين فيييييييييين اززززززززاى
مش ممكن اتوقع انه اسكنجرانى خااااااااااالص
ايه الاسلوب الجديد ده احنا كدا اكتشفنا فيك مواهب جديدة 
نبقى نستغلها بقى فى مواضيع تانية ان شاء الله
شكرا لحضورتك ومبروك التقيم  :good:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *معلش بقى هاردلك ياجماعه*
> 
> *ومبروك لأختنا لولى ..مش برضه هى اللى خمنت صح..يبقى لازم وحتما نقسم معاها المعلوم ههههههههههههههه*



اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 

عندك حق  اوعى تسيبى لولى 

لازم تقسمى معاها 

اوعى تهرب  

ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مبروك مبروك مبروك
> كنت رائع يافندم ومطلعش اهلاوى
> كنت عايزة اهريه ضرب
> يلا نف المرة دى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اختى العزيزة 
somaaaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 

ولا يهمك اى حاجة 

اعتبرينى اهلاوى شديد 

وروحى اضربيه  اهريه ضرب 

هو اخويا الصغير ويستحمل عنى 

استنى اجيب لك نبوت شديد 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بابااااااااااا نااااااااااادر ايه ده هو ده انت؟؟ تصدق كنت متوقعاك انت برضه
> عن جد نورتناااااااااااا واتسلينا معاك جداً 
> معلش امبارح ماقدرت أجي سبت البشر دي تاكلك لوحدك 
> طبعاً طبعاً الوحيدة اللي حزرت مظبوط هي لولي الجميلة ..برافو عليكِ يالولي 
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً لجميع المشاركين ..يسعد أيامكم يارب ..
> شكرا خاااااااص جداً لماما بيرو الجميلة بنت شهريار يامنقذتي انتِ الله يخليكِ يارب 
> وأخيراً شكري الجزيل جداً لوالدي الغالي بابا نادر ..حقيقي سعيدة بتشريفك الموضوع وبالجو الجميل اللي عملته ..
> خالص وأرق التحايا لحضرتك والجميع وكل دوووووخة وانتم طيبين ..



ابنتى العزيزة 
زهرااااء

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على دعوتك الكريمة لى 

للتواجد فى هذا الموضوع 

وسعدت بتواجدى بينكم 

وسعادتى اكثر بروح الاخوه والمرح بينكم 

هو صحيح انتى سيبتينى لوحدى 

لكن متخفيش 

انا برضه ورايا رجاله حديد 

ربنا يسعدك ويكرمك 

وابقى افتكرينى دائما فى موضوعاتك المتميزة 

دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *صبــــــــاح جميل لكل الموجودين
> بمناسبة الأيام المفترجة دى 
> ونبدأ فى البزنس
> مباشرة عاوزة 3 جنية و34 قرش يتحولوا لرصيدى فى سويسرا ... حالا
> و2 سندويتش كبدة اسكندرانى مع كتير من الفلفل
> و6 اطباق رز بلبن بالقشطة
> كسبــــــانه بأة ومن حقى اطلب     
> وهاقول السر وإزاى عرفت انه اسكندرانى
> فى البداية حسيت ان من انا هيا الجميلة
> ...



اختى العزيزة 
لولى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

مش عارف اقول لك ايه 

برافو عليك 

موضوع الحساب ده بقى 

عليك وعلى زهراااء وبنت شهريار 

وبلاش الكبده الاسكندرانى 

ايه رايك فى فسيخ دمياطى على شوية حلويات ومشبك 

وانا لى النص  

مش انا اللى كنت متنكر 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> هو داااااااااااااااااااا الشغل ولا بلااااااااااااااااااااش
> 
> مايجيبها الا حريمهااااااااااااااااااااا
> تسلم توقعاتك لولى
> بجد برافو عليكىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> بجد بينى وبينك
> اكتشفنا شخصية جديدة وموهبة جديدة فى اسكندرانى
> طلع حكااااااااااااااااية
> ...



اختى العزيزة 
بنت شهريار 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

عوزك تظبطى لولى على الاخر 

اتوصى اتوصى اتوصى اتوصى  

على قد ما تقدرى 

عاوزك تديها تقيـــــــــــــــــم 

تقيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 

تقيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 

زى اللى عطتهولك فى الاوسكار 

فكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

اتوصى بالتقيـــــــــــــــــــم 

شكرا لك على هذا الوقت الرائع اللى كنت موجود فيه بينكم 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> طيب يا جماعة يعني مروحناش لبعيد يعني....اسكندراني دلعها أيمن رشدي...مش عارفة فين الكيميا في الموضوع أنا 
> 
> لا بجد أ.نادر إيه المواهب الجبارة دي...للصراحة حضرتك أول حد خطر على بالي...بس بصراحة كاان مجرد تخمين مش مبني على أي أساس 
> 
> برافو حقيقي حقيقي...
> 
> و أجمل سلام لأحلى لولي....هو ده الشغل يا فندم...
> 
> ...



اختى العزيزة 
شعاع من نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 

وعلى زهورك الجميله 

وبصراحه عندك حق 

فين الكيميا 

اسكندرانى وايمن رشدى اخوه 

اى واحد منهم يبقى مكان التانى 

وكل حاجة بالنص 

يعنى لو فى حفله وجاتوه  وعصائر يبقى انا اسكندرانى 

ولو فى ضرب وخبط  وهات اللى عليك يبقى انا ايمن رشدى 

مفيش فرق بينا احنا الحمد لله اخوه وحبايب 

وربنا يديم بينا المعروف دائما 

اسعدتنى مشاركتك 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ياصباح الهناااااااا يالوليتي أنا 
> منورة ياقمر برافو عليكِ ..مش ملاحظة يالولي ان اللي كسبوا لغاية دلوقت في المسابقة هم نسااااااء والرجال ليهم ربنا بقى  
> طلبااااااااااتك اوامر طبعا دلوقت بابا نادر يحولك الطلبات لاتكلكي ومتنساش الخمسة جنيه تبعي ياأفندم لن أتنازل 
> 
> سااااااااااارة ..يابنتي ايه كمية الورد دي أنا بعد كده _لن أكبل بأكل من زلك_ 
> منورة ياقمر وابقي فوتي علينا بكرا ولابعده العبي مع الضيف اللي جاي



ابنتى العزيزة 
زهرااااء

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

فعلا الرجاله لهم ربنا 

بس لو مكنتيش بنتى 

ولولى اختى 

بس ده ميمنعش ان الحق حق 

طلبات لولى كلها على حسابك  وحساب بنت شهريار 

عاوزكم  تقيموهااااااااااااااااااااااا

تقيموهاااااااااااااااااااا

فهمنى  يا ريا انتى وسكينه 

تقيماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااها 

قال بابا نادر متنساش خمسه جنيه قال 

خلصوا الشغله اللى فى ايدكم وتعالوا نتحاسب 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> معقولة كدة هههههههه
> تخيل أخى اسكندرانى لم أكن متوقعة بالمرة أنك تكون من أنا
> أنا أتهيألي في الأول برضه زي لولي أنها شحرورة
> لكن لما قلت أن من أنا يبقى هو مش هي اتلخبطت تاني 
> ومعرفتش مين 
> بس بجد برافو عليك قدرت تحيرنا



اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 

الفضل يرجع لبنت شهريار 

قالت لى الفكرة فى الموضوع 

انك تتقمص شخصيه جديده خالص 

تختلف عن شخصيتك

 وترد  ردود غير ردودك 

واسلوب غير اسلوبك 

فتقمصت هذه الشخصيه 

وسعيد انى نجحت فيها 

لولا  اختى العزيزة لولى 

عاوزك تقيميها تقييم من تقيمات لولى  فكراها 

اشكرك على مشاركتك 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ( دى يعنى شهقه) اتفاجئت يعنى ههههههههههههههه
> ميييييييييييين فيييييييييين اززززززززاى
> مش ممكن اتوقع انه اسكنجرانى خااااااااااالص
> ايه الاسلوب الجديد ده احنا كدا اكتشفنا فيك مواهب جديدة 
> نبقى نستغلها بقى فى مواضيع تانية ان شاء الله
> شكرا لحضورتك ومبروك التقيم



اختى العزيزة 
ندى الايام 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه 

وطبعا يشرفنى ويسعدنى  انى اشارك  معاكم فى اى موضوع فى اى وقت 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اختى العزيزة 
> بنت شهريار 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> عوزك تظبطى لولى على الاخر 
> 
> اتوصى اتوصى اتوصى اتوصى  
> 
> على قد ما تقدرى 
> ...


مابلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش

بلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش تقييم لوووووووووووووووووووولى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دا تقييم بيجيب نقطة حمرا علطووووووووووووووووووووول

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هندفناهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ونقيماهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انت تؤمر يافندددددددددددددددددددددددم

نورتنا
 :f2: 





> بس ده ميمنعش ان الحق حق 
> 
> طلبات لولى كلها على حسابك وحساب بنت شهريار 
> 
> عاوزكم تقيموهااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> تقيموهاااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> فهمنى يا ريا انتى وسكينه 
> ...


دا كان ظماااااااااااااااااااااااان يافندم

الحق اليومين دول عند ربنا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ان كان على ريا وسكينة بسييييييييييييييطة

دول بالهبل هنااااااااا
 :Poster Sss:   :Beta2: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

متنساش بقى الخمسة جنية بتاعت زهرااء
والخمسين جنية بتاااااااااااااااااااااااااعتى  :: 

انا قاعدة على باب القاعة اهو
مفيش خروج الا ل ما تخلص حسابك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل من انا وانت طيب يافندم
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*صبــــــــاح الخير ياجماعة الخيــــــــر

إزيكم جميعا

ومبروك علينا كلنــــــــا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
					

اختى العزيزة 
بنت شهريار 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

عوزك تظبطى لولى على الاخر 

اتوصى اتوصى اتوصى اتوصى  

على قد ما تقدرى 

عاوزك تديها تقيـــــــــــــــــم 

تقيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 

تقيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 

زى اللى عطتهولك فى الاوسكار 

فكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

اتوصى بالتقيـــــــــــــــــــم 

شكرا لك على هذا الوقت الرائع اللى كنت موجود فيه بينكم 

دمتى بكل خير 







افهم من كده انك بتهدى النفوس

وبتفكرهم بالتقييمات السلبية 

عـــــــــــــاتى  والله

طيب ياجماعة انا عاوزة اعترف اعتراف صغير

اللى علمنى اعمل تقييمـــــــات هوا اسكندرانـــــــى

ووصانى ... والح فى التوصية انى اعمل تقييمات

كتييييييييييير 

يلا

عليا وعلى اخواتـــــــى يارب

طبعا موش محتاجين توصية

اخونا اسكندرانى علمنا كتير

ويستحق نرد له بأة جزء من افضالة 

وربنا يقدركم على فعل الخير...*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

مش معقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول 

 ::eek::   ::eek::   ::eek::   ::eek:: 

أستاذ أسكندرانى

فعلا حقيقى بجد برافوا عليك    :y: 

لخبطنا وحيرتنا وخلتنا نلف حوالين نفسنا   ::uff:: 

بس بجد أستمتعنا جدا 

 :f2:  

وألف مبروك للأخت الغالية لولى

ياسلام على الناس اللى بتفهمها وهى طايرة

أطلبى يا حبيبتى كل اللى نفسك فيه فرصه بقى ههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد برافوا عليكى

لكى خالص تقديرى  :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هههههه
غلبتنا والله ^_^
اسكندراني وبتشجع الاتحاد وتقولي أهلاوي شديد وقلبي حديد وعزمي شديد والرزق يزيد؟  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

كيف الحال ؟شلونكم؟ازيكم؟هاو آر يو؟شكو ماكو :: 
خلصنا كده من السؤال ندخل في صلب الموضوع  ::007:: 

اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...


مـن أنا؟؟


والقوانين شر لابد منه  :: 

لكل عضو حق السؤال بثلاث اسئلة فقط سواء كانت بمشاركة واحدة او بالتدرج ..



الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو ,, 4 أيام...
 الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
تتفضلوا تحطوا اسم العضو اللي متوقعينه مرة واحدة فقط يعني مش كل شوية نقول اسم ..
ومينفعش تعديل المشاركة بعد وضع اسم العضو..

اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول (من أنا؟)..

ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة..

للجميع خالص الود وأرق التحايا ...

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم ابنتي الحبيبة زهراء 
شكو ماكو زوزو بالنسبة ليّا كلّش ماكو  :: 
اظن كلامي ترجمته صح يا رب تبقى صح والا تبقى فضيحة  :: 
انا متاسفة جدا يا زوزو 
تمنيت ان اشارك في المواضيع السابقة ولكن ظروف انترنتّية 
حالت دون ذلك وسعيدة دلوقت اني اول واحدة تشارك 
في الموضوع اللذيذ ده اللي بحيّيك وبهنّيكي عليه 
واحب ان ارحب بضيفنا الجديد من انا ؟ واساله :
هل انت عضو قديم ؟
تحيتي ليكي زوزو ولضيفنا العزيز  :f2:

----------


## emerald

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تسلمي زوزو على اللعبة الظريفة دي .. :f2: 

مرحبا من انا ؟؟؟
كيف حالك ؟؟

سؤالي ..
ممكن نعرف حضرتك male ام female ؟؟؟

ولي عودة ان اراد الرحمن 

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## عراقية وافتخر

:Dry: مساء الخير
موضوع جميل  :Roll2: جدا السؤال هو :
ضيفنا بينزل باي قسم من اقسام المنتدى...............؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Poster Stupid:

----------


## أنفـــــال

جميل.. فين من انا بقى ؟؟  ::

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]   أبنتى الرقيقة زهراء

           تحيتى لموضوعك الجميل وانا متابعه جيده له

          ولكن لم تسمح لى فرصة المشاركة الا الان فتقبلى تحيتى

            أيتها الزهره الندية

          واهلا من أنا ؟؟ ممكن نعرف حضرتك مشرف ولا عضو عادى 

               وأكيد هارجع تانى 



                      مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم ابنتي الحبيبة زهراء 
> شكو ماكو زوزو بالنسبة ليّا كلّش ماكو 
> اظن كلامي ترجمته صح يا رب تبقى صح والا تبقى فضيحة 
> انا متاسفة جدا يا زوزو 
> تمنيت ان اشارك في المواضيع السابقة ولكن ظروف انترنتّية 
> حالت دون ذلك وسعيدة دلوقت اني اول واحدة تشارك 
> في الموضوع اللذيذ ده اللي بحيّيك وبهنّيكي عليه 
> واحب ان ارحب بضيفنا الجديد من انا ؟ واساله :
> هل انت عضو قديم ؟
> تحيتي ليكي زوزو ولضيفنا العزيز


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انه لمن حسن حظي بأن اكون اول من يحظى من المتسابقين بوجودك سيدتي
فبالرغم من حياتي البائسة .. وأيامي المهيسة  :: 
يوم رأيت مشاركتك امس .. لم أستطع النوم .. ياآلهي اخيرااا ابتسمت لى دنياي وتلونت أيامي 




> واحب ان ارحب بضيفنا الجديد من انا ؟


يا إالهي .. أهناك من يرحب بي.. لا يا سيدتي هذا كثير .. أقسم بأيام العذاب أنه اكثر مما استطيع تحمله 
أترحبين بي.. أأنتي جادة في ترحيبك بي :Dribble: ؟؟




> تحيتي ليكي زوزو ولضيفنا العزيز


ومرة ثانية ترحبين بي.. اذا ترحيبك في البداية كان مقصودا!!! .. لا استطيع ان اصف لك سيدتي كيف ارى يومي هذا ..بعد ان كنت انا والحزن نعزف سيموفونية على اوتار العذاب .. آه يا سيدتي لو تعلمين كم عانيت 
وكيف هى أيامي .. وكيف جئت أنت بكلمات العذبة وحروفك الحانية .. لتكون كالثلج عندما يتساقط على نار مشتعلة ( فيعمل تششششششششششششش)..

ولكن هاهى أيامي تعود ليصبح لونها بني محروق مرة أخرى .. فأنت تركتي وردة واحدة  :f2:  ولم تحددي أهى لي أم للأخت الفاضلة زهرااااء.. ولكن أنا سيدتي اكتفي بكلمة "تحيتي".. وأكتفي باللون البني المحروق.. ربما يأتي الفرج قريبا.. ويتغير لون حيــاتي ويصبح (كحلي مائل الى البني المحروق)

تحيـــاتي لك سيدتي..


آآآآآه يا الهي لقد انستني مفاجأتك السارة.. وكلماتك الفواحة بروائح صيفية جميلة مثل رائحة البرتقال الصيفي مثلا .. وهناك أيضا رائحة الفراولة .. الفراولة .. ياإلهي كم هى لذيذة تلك الفراولة .. 
وها أنا اخرج عن نطاق حديثنا مرة أخرى .. ولكن اطلب منك الغفران سيدتي .. 
كم يسعدني ويشرفني ويثير في نفسي الفخر أنا اجيب سؤالك سيدتي .. أنا عضو لست قديما .. ولكنني أيضا لست جديدا.. أرجو أن تكون إجابتي شافية وكافية ووافية .. 

مع تحيـــاة روحي المعذبة الحزينة  :notme: .. لكونها سبب في إثارة الفضول لديكم ..

ملحوظة : (إثارة الفضول بس .. مش حرق الدم .. وفقع المرارة  ::  )

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تسلمي زوزو على اللعبة الظريفة دي ..
> 
> مرحبا من انا ؟؟؟
> كيف حالك ؟؟
> 
> سؤالي ..
> ممكن نعرف حضرتك male ام female ؟؟؟
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخت الفاضلة .. زمردة 
أتعلمين ماذا فعلت انت يا آنستي؟؟
أتدري كيف جرحت مشاعري.. وكسرت  أظافري؟؟
ماذا كان سيحدث لك اذا اهديتني وردة فاقع لونها .. تسر الناظرين .. وتسر نفسي الحزينة الهائمة المعذبة .. لماذا يا اختاه؟؟؟؟
لماذا  انت بهذه القسوة ..  يا إلهي لما استطع ان اعش لحظة سعادة تدوم ولو ل 10 دقائق أسعد فيها بإهداء وتحية الأخت الفاضلة نور لي ( جت الحزينة تفرح مالقيتلهاش مطرح  :Dry: ) .. 
لا ألومك اختي الفاضلة زمردة .. لا تشعري بالذنب ياآنستي..فهذه هى حياتي .. مقدر لها أن تكون دائما سوداء في لون ظلام أيامي المهببة .. وبعد ان حظيت بالأمل لتكون أيامي بني محروق .. تعودين أنتي لتغيري اللون مرة أخرى .. سامحك الله ..وغفر لك .. واسكنك فسيح جناته .. وبارك لك فيما رزق .. وبالتوفيق والسعادة أن شاء الله ..  :Lol2: 

ولكنك لم تكتفي فقط بإهمالي وكسر أظافري .. ولكنك أيضا تركت تلك الفتاة الصغيرة تلهو وتلعب بقطعة البطيخ المسكينة .. اليس لديك ادنى نوع من الشفقة أو الرحمة .. كيف تتركين هذه الفتاة العابثة تلهو بتلك القطعة الصغيرة مكسورة الجناح من البطيخ .. ووقفت مكانك تنظرين بتلذذ وفخر الى ما تفعله فتاتك العابثة..

فهنيئا لك أيها الحزن .. 

وبرغم حزني وألمي وأيامي التي عاد لونها أسود مهبب.. سأتخطى احزاني لاجيب على سؤالك ..



ولكن قبل الإجابة على سؤالك .. أريد أن اسألك .. لما أذا تتنكرين للغتك العربية ؟؟
لماذأ تكتبين أسمك باللغة الانجليزية .. وتخليت عن أسمك القديم اللذي كان مثال و فخر لك ( طباشير وسبورة ::p:  ) لماذا؟؟
ولماذا الآن تسألينني باللغة الانجليزية الفصحى  :Lol2:  ؟؟؟
أحمد الله تعالى على أنني على علم بمعنى هذه الكلمات .. لكى استطيع أن احقق لك ما تطلبين وهو إجابتي على سؤالك الكريم .. 
أنا يا سيدتي أنثى .. أنثى تحمل طعنات الاحباب وظلم الاب والام وغدر الاخوات .. ولكن اكثرهم قسوة كان غدر الحبيب.. فغدر الحبيب كان لي بمثابة الضربة القاضية .. لا تصدقين أبدا من يقول ان ضرب الحبيب 
مثل أكل الزبيب.. لا يأاختاه انه كما لو كنت تأكلين فسدق بقشره .. أو بندق بقشره .. وهناك أمثلة أخرى مثل جوز الهند بقشرها .. أو الانانس بقشره .. والكثير.. ولكنني لا أريد أن أجعلك تملين كلماتي  :: 

لك من روحي العذبة .. اجل التحية وأعظم التقدير.. لبراعتك في اللغة الانجليزية  ::p:

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياإلهي ايه المواهب دي يامن أنت يالهوي ماما بتضحك على ضحكي  ::  :: 
أيام العذاب بردو؟؟ الله ينور هههههههههههههههههههههههههه كفاية اتكلم حأفضحك  :good: 


ماما نور حبيبتي ...
ياأهلاً ياأهلاً بالمواهب وكمان كلّش ماكو ؟ ::  اسمها كلشي ماكو ياماما نور  ::  يعني مفيش حاجة انما كلّش معناها جدا  :: 
بس برافو عليكي  :y: 
منورة حقيقي ياقمر سعيدة جداً بمشاركتك وخليكِ معانا واكشفي من انا ده ولو انه داخل بقلب جامد  :: 
 :f: 

ايمي الغالية...
ياأهلاً بالغاليين يا ايمتي منورة حبيبتي الموضوع ..
منتظرتك تطلعي المحقق كونان على من أنا وتهرييييييييييييه  :good: 
 :f: 

عراقية وأفتخر...
ياهلا حبيبتي مساء الخيرات ياهيام ..
منورة طبعا وفي انتظارك دائماااااااااااا..
 :f: 

أنفال...
جبناهولك اهو وياريته ماجه  ::  
حاسة انكم حتدوخوا قوي  :y: 
 :f: 

قيثارتي الحبيبة ....
ماأسعدني بمرورك حبيبة قلبي نورتِ القاعة كلها ياقمر ...
وأكيد حأنتظرك دائما تنوري الموضوع وتفقسي من أنا وتفقعي له عينه كمان ياسلام ده انتِ تقشري وأنا اكل  :: 
ممممممممم بس فيه حاجة ياقمر هو يعني مينفعش نسأله انت مشرف ولا عضو :Girl (26):  بس عموما براحته لو حب يجاوب او يزوغ على السؤال  :1: 
 :f: 

شعاع من نور ..
سارتي الجميلة شايفة العسل ده ؟ :: 
حققي كويس ده انتوا حتشوفوا ايااااااااااام مايعلم بيها الا ربنا باين هههههههههههههههه
منورة ياقمري ..
 :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساء الخير
> موضوع جميل جدا السؤال هو :
> ضيفنا بينزل باي قسم من اقسام المنتدى...............؟؟؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخت الفاضلة .. عراقية وافتخر

شعرت بالحزن الساكن داخل قلب يتلاشى .. لا لا لا.. إانه لا يتلاشى أبدا ولن يتلاشى فهو باقي مادام قلبي الحزين ينبض ليعلن عن وجودي في حياتي التعيسة .. ولكنني وجدت حزني يتضائل عند ذكر وطننا الحبيب وعراقنا الغالي .. ووجدتني ادندن كلمات النشيد الوطني العراقي

موطني .. موطني
الجلال والجمال والسناء والبهاء
في رباك في رباك
والحياة والنجاة والهناء والرجاء
في هواك في هواك
هل اراك هل اراك 
سالما منعما وغانما مكرما 
هل اراك في علاك 
تبلغ السماك  تبلغ السماك 
موطني موطني

من مكاني هذا .. أبعث بتحية الى الشعب العراقي الشقيق على صموده
وادعوا الله.. ان يفرج كروب الجميع .. وأن يجعلنا أمة واحدة ..

لا أدري لماذا أستفيض في وصف مشاعري إيذاء كل كلمة أقرأها؟؟
ربما هى محاولة بريئة مني لإمتاعكم بجميل كلماتي ::mm::  ..
فلنفترض حسن النية .. ونبتعد تماما .. عن السوء النية .. فقد يتوهم البعض منكم .. أن  هذه محاولة مني
لإثارة الاعصاب  :W00t1:  .. أو..أى شيء من هذا القبيل .. ولكنها مجرد محاولة بريئة لكى أخرج  ما لدى من مخزون نكد وكآبة على اخواني وأخواتي .. في هذا الصرح العظيم .. منتدى أبناء مصر ..

يا إلهي .. يا لوعتي .. يا حسرتي .. ها انا ذا تنسيني همومي الإجابة على سؤلك اختي الكريمة عراقية وأفتخر .. انا تجدييني في الكثير من قاعات هذا الصرح العظيم .. أنا مثل الوباء يا آنستي عندما يتفشى في 
جسم مريض ( بيفرفر وبيطلع في الروح ) .. 
وأحمد الله تعالى انني لست أنا هذا المريض ولكن مشاركاتي المنتشرة في ربوع واقسام المنتدى ..

ادعو الله أن اكون قد اجبت عن سؤالك هذا يا اختاه بإجابة تشفي غليلك  :Dribble:  ..

لك من روحي المعذبة  خالص التحية والتقدير .. 
في رعاية الله وحفظه وأمنه وسلامته ..

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> جميل.. فين من انا بقى ؟؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخت الفاضلة .. أنفــــال
سافترض حسن النية اختي الكريمة .. وأن سؤالك المقتضب هذا .. ليس محاولة منك لتبدين عدم اكتراثك بوجودي .. وسأبتعد أيضا عن ظني بأن ردك هذا محاولة منك لتحرمي باقي الاعضاء من الاستمتاع بعذب كلماتي .. لانه مجرد وجود اسمك .. "أنفــــال" يذكرني بسورة الانفال بالقرآن الكريم .. ومنها أبدا في التفكير في الحياة الآخرة .. 
آه يا اختاه لو تعلمين كم اتمنى الموت .. لارتاح من شقاء حياتي .. واتخلص من صديق أيامي وهو الحزن الساكن بين ضلوعي .. والذي يطلقون عليه عن طريق الخطأ قلب .. فأنا يا آنستي لا املك قلبا .. انا املك
قطعة زجاج رقيقة هشة .. وهى الآن بها من الشروخ والتصدعات ما يجعلني على يقن بأن ساعتي اقتربت .. يا آلهي كم سأفتقد هذا المنتدى الغالي .. وهؤلاء الاعضاء الرائعون..وسأفتقدك انتي أيضا أختي الكريمة أنفال.. رغم  ردك المقتضب  ::p: 
ويكفيني سؤالك هذا .. 


> فين من انا بقى ؟؟


فأنا الحمد لله هنا .. وفي تمام الصحة والعافية .. باستثناء قلبي المشروخ  :: 

لك من روحي المعذبة أجل التحية وأعظم التقدير ..

----------


## أنفـــــال

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الاخت الفاضلة .. أنفــــال
> سافترض حسن النية اختي الكريمة .. وأن سؤالك المقتضب هذا .. ليس محاولة منك لتبدين عدم اكتراثك بوجودي .. وسأبتعد أيضا عن ظني بأن ردك هذا محاولة منك لتحرمي باقي الاعضاء من الاستمتاع بعذب كلماتي .. لانه مجرد وجود اسمك .. "أنفــــال" يذكرني بسورة الانفال بالقرآن الكريم .. ومنها أبدا في التفكير في الحياة الآخرة .. 
> آه يا اختاه لو تعلمين كم اتمنى الموت .. لارتاح من شقاء حياتي .. واتخلص من صديق أيامي وهو الحزن الساكن بين ضلوعي .. والذي يطلقون عليه عن طريق الخطأ قلب .. فأنا يا آنستي لا املك قلبا .. انا املك
> قطعة زجاج رقيقة هشة .. وهى الآن بها من الشروخ والتصدعات ما يجعلني على يقن بأن ساعتي اقتربت .. يا آلهي كم سأفتقد هذا المنتدى الغالي .. وهؤلاء الاعضاء الرائعون..وسأفتقدك انتي أيضا أختي الكريمة أنفال.. رغم  ردك المقتضب 
> ويكفيني سؤالك هذا .. 
> فأنا الحمد لله هنا .. وفي تمام الصحة والعافية .. باستثناء قلبي المشروخ 
> 
> لك من روحي المعذبة أجل التحية وأعظم التقدير ..


و الله انا حاسة .. انك يا من أنا حد من اللي انا و همة بنعز بعض اوي ..!
و واضح اوي اننا هنتعب بعض هنا.. !
ردي مش مقتضب.. الموضوع معمول من امبارح بالليل و الناس بتسأل عنك من حقي اتساءل هو من انا فين ؟؟
واضح من تفسيرك لردي اني عرفتك خلاص..
مش لاعبة على فكرة ..!  ::p:

----------


## اسكندرانى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على مين 

عرفتك خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اص

بس مش حاقول دلوقتى 

بس خليك عارفه انى عارف انتى مين 

عاوزين تعرفو هى مين 

ولا بلاش انا حاعمل زى شعاع من نور 

اقفل على لسانى 

صباحك ارق من الورد

----------


## ريـم

يا خبر ايه ده ..
يا الهي فعلاً ..  :: 
كل عضو بيحيرنا اكتر من اللي قبله.. 
مممممممممممم
طيب يا من أنا ..
ايه نوعية المواضيع اللي بتشدك؟
و هل بتشاركي كل يوم ولا ايام ايام؟
و السؤال الثالث هأفكر فيه و ارجع تاني..
بس بجد الحلقة المرة دي جميلة جداً جداً.. 
تحياتي لك يا من انا..
و لك يا زهراء..
 :f:  :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *[frame="12 70"]   أبنتى الرقيقة زهراء
> 
>            تحيتى لموضوعك الجميل وانا متابعه جيده له
> 
>           ولكن لم تسمح لى فرصة المشاركة الا الان فتقبلى تحيتى
> 
>             أيتها الزهره الندية
> 
>           واهلا من أنا ؟؟ ممكن نعرف حضرتك مشرف ولا عضو عادى 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخت الفاضلة .. قيثارة 
نظرت طويلا الى ردك بلونه الازرق الجميل.. وحروفه الناصعة البياض ..
وتحيتك الجميلة لي  " أهلا من أنا" 
كم هى رقيقة كلماتك سيدتي .. وأنيقة حروفك .. وعذب ترحيبك .. 
لا أجد من الكلمات ما يفي كلماتك حقها من الشكر .. فأنا أحب دائما الاعتراف بالجميل.. 
جزاك الله خيرا سيدتي الفاضلة .. وأمي الحانية  " قيثارة ".. على ترحيبك بي..

قيثارة .. قيثارة .. ياله من إسم ..
أتعلمين  سيدتي .. لقد آلمني سؤالك .. أعلم انه من دون قصد منك .. فأنا بقلبي الأبيض أفترض حسن النية دائما في من حولي .. ولذلك يا سيدتي .. تأتيني الدنيا دائما بطعنات من حيث لا أدري .. فكثيرا ما اتسائل .. الا يوجد غيري ؟؟؟ .. ولكنني اتعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم .. وأقول الحمد لله على كل مصائبي .. وكل ما يبتليني به رب العزة .. رب العالمين .. 
اتعلمين لماذا آلمني سؤالك سيدتي.. لأنه ذكرني .. بمدى ما يعانيه اشقائنا المشرفين والمشرفات في هذا الصرح العظيم منتدى  أبناء مصر .. يا إلهي كم يتمزق قلبي لأجلهم .. ولكن هذه هى طبيعة الكرماء واصحاب القلوب الحانية والعقول الناضجة .. يشقونويتعبون من أجل الآخرين .. كما يفعل رجال الشرطة .. والشرطة في خدمة الشعب .. والاضراب يوم 6 إبريل  :: 

أنا يا سيدتي لست من مشرفي هذا الصرح العظيم .. ومن مكاني هذا يسعدني ويشرفني ويبعث في نفسي الفخر.. ان ارسل تحية لكل مشرف ومشرفة في هذا المنتدى الغالي .. 

لك من روحي المعذبة وضميري الحى ارق التحايا ..

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياإلهي ايه المواهب دي يامن أنت يالهوي ماما بتضحك على ضحكي 
> أيام العذاب بردو؟؟ الله ينور هههههههههههههههههههههههههه كفاية اتكلم حأفضحك


يا إلهي .. ماذا انتي بفاعلة .. اتسخرين مني ؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههه.. منورة يا زوزو 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> و الله انا حاسة .. انك يا من أنا حد من اللي انا و همة بنعز بعض اوي ..!
> و واضح اوي اننا هنتعب بعض هنا.. !
> ردي مش مقتضب.. الموضوع معمول من امبارح بالليل و الناس بتسأل عنك من حقي اتساءل هو من انا فين ؟؟
> واضح من تفسيرك لردي اني عرفتك خلاص..
> مش لاعبة على فكرة ..!


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخت الفاضلة .. أنفــــال
يعلم الله ما أكن لك من تقدير وحب واحترام أختي العزيزة
وارجو منك ان تكوني على يقين تام بان علاقتنا علاقة طيبة 
وأن مشاركتي السابقة هى دعابة ليس إلا.. ولكن أنا أعلم ان حظي العاثر
هو دائما ما يحول بيني وبين الآخرين .. وفهمهم  ما اقصد من كلماتي..
في إنتظار مشاركتك القادمة اختي العزيزة.. 
وبالله لا تزيدي حزني حزنا.. يكفيني شقاء أيامي.. وتهاوي احلامي..وهواني على الناس  ::p: 
لك من قلبي العذب أجل التحية وأعظم التقدير.. :f:   :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> على مين 
> 
> عرفتك خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اص
> 
> بس مش حاقول دلوقتى 
> 
> بس خليك عارفه انى عارف انتى مين 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي هنشوف في الآخر .. انا اعصابي تعبت والله من كتر النكد 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا خبر ايه ده ..
> يا الهي فعلاً .. 
> كل عضو بيحيرنا اكتر من اللي قبله.. 
> مممممممممممم
> طيب يا من أنا ..
> ايه نوعية المواضيع اللي بتشدك؟
> و هل بتشاركي كل يوم ولا ايام ايام؟
> و السؤال الثالث هأفكر فيه و ارجع تاني..
> بس بجد الحلقة المرة دي جميلة جداً جداً.. 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخت الفاضلة .. ريم جهاد 
بارك الله فيك اختاه على مرورك واطرائك الفواح والمزهر .. اسعدتني كلماتك 
ولمست قلبي احرفك ..
هل أنا احيرك بالفعل؟؟(تنقطع ايدي يا اوختشي قبل ما اكتب حاجة تحيرك ).. 
أنا فقط اختي الكريمة أصف ما بداخلي من أشجان واحزان .. فليس لي سواكم بعد غدر الحبيب وظلم الاخ والصديق .. ليس لي سواكم انتم أبناء مصر .. 




> ايه نوعية المواضيع اللي بتشدك؟


أى موضوع يستطيع أن يصف ما بداخلي من آلام .. ويصف أشجاني وينسجها في كلمات.. يشدني لقراءته
أى كلمة صادقة نابعة من قلب حزين مثل قلبي .. يلفت انتباهي وكل حواسي له ..
أى خاطرة .. أجد فيها من الكلمات ما يجعل دموعي تنساب وتسقط لتستقر اسفل ذقني تشدني وتستهويني..
(من الآخر انا واحدة غاوية نكد ههههههههههههه)




> و هل بتشاركي كل يوم ولا ايام ايام؟


نعم .. أشارك كثيرا بنفس مقدار الحزن الساكن قلبي  :1: 

الاخت الفاضلة ريم جهاد .. أرجوك في مشاركتك القادمة وسؤالك الاخير .. ان لا تذكري أى كلمة تبعث في نفسي الحزن والضيق.. مثلما ذكرتي في تلك المشاركة عن كوني حيرتك .. 
أرجوك يا اختاه انا قلبي رقيق ولا يحتمل أن يكون سبب في شقاء وحيرة الاخرون ..  :: 

قلبي الممزق إربا إربا .. يرسل لك تحية يا اختاه ..

----------


## زهــــراء

> ده سؤالي الأخير..إجابتك عليه تبقى بنعم أو لا فقط ..ورجاءاً تبقى واضحة...
> 
> سنك الحقيقي بين 22 و 25؟؟


لا ياشيخة  ::  ماتسأليها ياسارة بالمرة ان كان بين 22 و23؟ :: 
مفيش نعم او لا سؤالك طريقه مسدود مسدود مسدود ياولدي  :: 

فطستوني ضحك بجد

----------


## قلب مصر

تانى تانى تانى ....
راجعين أنا وأنت تانى  :good: 

يا أهلاااا يا فتدم ازيك يا من أنا  :2: 
منور حقيقي الموضوع 


منوووورة يا زوزو   :Beer:

----------


## osha

ههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد حقيقي انا فطسانة من الضحك
لدرجة اني مش قادرة افكر في سؤال
من انا 
حقيقي اسعد الله حياتك كلها 

السؤال
هل انت طالب جامعي ام خريج تمرح في غياهب البطالة ؟ :Beer: 
هل تسكن في القاهرة المزدحمة الملوثة أم في الاقاليم النظيفة الغير ملوثة؟ :Elvis: 

معلش السؤال طلع اتنين  :: 

دعني احييك تحية خاصة عميقة صادرة من القلب تصل إلى القلب ولهذا ولكل ما قيل اعلاه وقد يقال اسفله ابعث إليك بالعديد والعديد من الورود  :Love: 

زهراء
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل المرح جدا

----------


## قلب مصر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أنا شاركت في الموضوع قبل ما اقرى المشاركات الأولانية
بس بعد ما قريتها
لا أقولك دا انتى متمكنة يا من أنا
ايه الحاجات الجميلة دي كلها  :mazika3: 
دا أنتى طلعتى حكاية  :Cool: 
بس حكاية جميلة قوي قوي :;):  

الا قوليلي صحيح أخبار الهوا ايه .........  ::o: 
على فكرة أنا بحبك قوي يا من أنا    :Hug2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> من أنا...أنا عرفتك زي ما أ.نادر قال..
> أنا حبيت بس أقولك عشان لو كنت مش عرفتك هتبقى عيبة في حقي أنا 
> 
> فاكرة يا من أنا لما حكيتيلي قد إيه بتحبي السلام الوطني العراقي...
> 
> عموماً يعني أنا هوقف رغي هنا...عشان كده هنقطع ع الماسنجر
> 
> ده سؤالي الأخير..إجابتك عليه تبقى بنعم أو لا فقط ..ورجاءاً تبقى واضحة...
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا من جديد .. بالاخت الفاضلة .. شعاع من نور
بداية أحب أن اتوجه لك بجزيل الشكر لإهتمامك .. بهذه المسابقة .. 
فإن امثالي اصحاب القلوب الرحيمة .. والمشاعر الرقيقة الرهيفة  ::  يبحثون عن أقل القليل ليبعثوا في نفوسهم الحزينة .. البسمة.. ووجودك أختاة رسم البسمة في قلبي الحزين ..

ولكن سؤالك محى تلك البسمة .. فلماذا يا اختاه تتعاملين معي بهذه القسوة .. لماذا؟؟؟
الم تقرأي في مشاراكاتي السابقة أن قلبي من زجاج..؟؟؟؟
ألم يجول بخاطرك ..كيف سيكون حالي بعد سؤالك هذا؟؟..ورغم ما يعثتيه في  نفسي من حزن وكآبة 
فإن قلبي الكريم .. قلبي الحنون .. قلبي الذي طالما تحمل طعنات الزمن .. يسامحك يا أختاه ..
فلست أول من يجرح ولن تكون الأخيرة .. ففهذا هو قدري .. وهذه هى حياتي ..حمدا لله على كل الاحوال.أعلم الآن انك حائرة .. لماذا كل هذه الكلمات ولماذا اصف سؤالك بأنه جرحني جرح اليم
وزاد اشجاني اشجانا.. فقد ذكرني سؤالك بسنين عمري التي ضاعت من بين يدي .. 
يا الهي كم قضيت أيام طويلة في المدارس.. كم قضيت أيام اطول في الجامعة .. والنهاية ؟؟؟
عذاب .. هباب .. قرف .. نكد ..
لقد ذكرني سؤالك .. بأيام العذاب والضنا.. أتعلمين يا اختاه كم هى الاشياء التي تمنيتها ولم انلها..
فلكم تمنيت أن اتذوق طعم البرتقال في شهر سبتمر.. ولكم تمنيت أن تكون لدى علبة الوان أيام طفولتي..
آه والف آه لو كانت لدي علبة الوان أيام طفولتي .. كنت سألون بها طفولتي البائسة المشردة .. وألون بها أيام شبابي الضائعة .. وشيخوختي المبكرة .. لعنة الله عليك يا علبة الالوان .. أنا من دمرت حياتي علبة الوان .. إن حياتي يا أختاه يمكن ان نلخصها في ثلاث كلمات .. 

أنا والعذاب وعلبة الألوان المفقودة .. 
يا الهي .. انهم أربعة كلمات وليس ثلاثة كلمات ..حتى عندما أريد أن احصر حياتي في ثلاث كلمات تأتي علبة الالوان اللعينة .. لتفرض عليا كلمة رابعة .. وتعكر على كلماتي قافيتها..   ::(:  ::(: 

أختاه .. ارأيتي كم أثار سؤالك أشجاني .. وكيف رمتني على شاطيء الاحزان .. وها أنا ارى موجة قادمة .. هاهى الموجة تلامس اقدامي .. يا الهي انها تصل الى ركبتي .. إني اغرق .. إني اغرق ..

أختاه بعد تنويه الاخت زهرااااء  عن سؤالك .. في انتظارك مرة أخى بسؤال جديد .. ولكن ..

استحلفك بالله يا أختاه ان تحاولي تقدير ظروفي النفسية .. ومشاعري الرقيقة .. عند صياغة سؤالك الجديد  ::p: 

لك من اعماق قلبي المعذب .. ونفسي الشريدة .. تحية ..

----------


## ريـم

لأ ..... لأ ..... لأ انا ماقدرش على زعلك و رقتك دي يا من انا ..
ياريتني كنت غرقت في البحر الايرلندي ولا اني اغرق في دمعة من دموعك ..
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوي..
معلش يعني، بس بجد انا عمالة اضحك.. ::  ::  :: 
بجد انتو تجننوا ..
و بجد تاني مش لاقية سؤال .. 
فأنا ايه بقى .. هأستنى لحد ما الايام تخلص 
و آجي تاني عشان دي لو طلعت اللي في بالي..
 مش عارفة هأعمل ايه لسه..
بس هأعمل يعني.. 
بجد انا مبسوطة جداً 
و الحلقة المرة دي حلوة اوي اوي..
ماشي كفاية رغي بقى..
انا راجعة تاني..
مع خالص حبي يا من أنا و يا زوزو ..  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا ياشيخة  ماتسأليها ياسارة بالمرة ان كان بين 22 و23؟
> مفيش نعم او لا سؤالك طريقه مسدود مسدود مسدود ياولدي 
> 
> فطستوني ضحك بجد


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين .. وسيد الخلق اجمعين 
سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
تحية طيبة,,
أما بعد ,
لعلك تتسائلين لماذا هذه المقدمة الطويلة .. على غير عادتي  :Poster Stupid: .. فأنا والحمد لله ابتعد تماما عن الاطالة والاستفاضة في الكلام  ::007:: .. لا أريد أن استفيض في الثناء على نفسي.. فهذه الصفة ليست من شيمي ::007:: ..
فمقدمتي الطويلة .. هى ما يليق بردك الجليل .. أتعلمين اختي الكريمة زهرااااء كيف أصبحت حالتي النفسية وكيف ارتفعت معنوياتي بسبب كلماتك السابقة ؟؟
أخيييييييرااا .. أخيرا نصفني زماني .. أخيرا وجدت من يقف إلى جانبي.. 
أخيرا وجدت بديلا لعلبة الالوان .. أنتي علبة ألواني يا زهرة أيامي .. 
شكرا لك يا علبة الوان حياتي .. يا لوني الكحلي والبني والاسود والرمادي( عذرا اختاه انا اكره الوان الربيع )
ربما يعود كرهي لالوان الربيع انني لم اعتاد على أن اراها في حياتي .. فكم من المرات .. ارى وردة على شجرة ويسرني النظر اليها واقترب منها لاشم عطرها .. صدقيني يا اختاه اقترب فقط لاجل ان اشم عطرها ..وليس من اجل ان اقطفها.. وفجأة تهب عاصفة وتطير اوراق الوردة امام عيني ولا يتبقى الا الشوك .. وتتساقط وريقات الوردة لتستقر أسفل قدمي .. وأشعر بغصة في حلقي وقلبي يتمزق .. عليها
انظر اليها وأبكي .. وتسقط دموعي لتتساقط أسفل قدمي أيضا .. وتجاور الوردة الحزينة الممزقة .. وفجأة أرى الوردة تتجمع من جديد..وعندما امد يدي اليها لالتقطها بعد ان سقيتها بدموعي .. تهب عاصفة جديدة مرة أخرى وتتساقط اوراق الوردة مرة أخرى .. صدقيني يا أختاه هذه القصة ليست من نسج خيالي ..ولكنها تعبير مجازي أصف فيه حياتي .. فحياتي هى الوردة .. وأيام عمري هى وريقاتها .. 

الاخت الفاضلة .. زهرااااء .. لا اجد كلمات أعبر لك بها عن مدى شكري وامتناني.. 
تقبل تحيات فتاة بائسة يائسة صاحبة قلب من زجاج ..

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه روحي ياستي الله يخرب بيت اللي يزعلك 




> أتعلمين اختي الكريمة زهرااااء كيف أصبحت حالتي النفسية وكيف ارتفعت معنوياتي بسبب كلماتك السابقة ؟؟


آه أعلم  ::  وأعلم جيداً أيضاً...أهم حاجة عندنا نفسية سعادتك  :: 


قلب مصر ...
حقيقي منورة حبيبتي ..شايفة التمكن ياأم يوسف؟ :: 
في انتظارك دائماً ياقمر .. :f: 

الغالية أوشا...
منورة حبيبتي والشكر لكِ على المرور الكريم ...
ربنا يسعد أيامك دوم ياأم محمد .. :f: 

ريما حبيبتي العسولة ..
مايهمك شيء ياريمتي تعالي وإسئلي مثل ماتحبي وأنا وراكِ على طول اول ماتقعي أجري  :: 
منورة ياحبي ومبسوطة انك مبسوطة ياقمري^_^
 :f:  :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> تانى تانى تانى ....
> راجعين أنا وأنت تانى 
> 
> يا أهلاااا يا فتدم ازيك يا من أنا 
> منور حقيقي الموضوع 
> 
> 
> منوووورة يا زوزو


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخت الفاضلة .. قلب مصر

مرحبا بك سيدتي.. أسعدني تواجدك الكريم .. ومرورك العطر .. 
رائع هو ذوقك في اختيار كلمات الاغنية التي استشهدتي بها .. هي من أحب الاغنيات الى قلبي بالطبع بعد اغنية .. جئت لاأعلم من أين ( اللي غناها في فيلم الخطايا بعد ماعماد حمدي ضربه بالقلم على طول ) .. 
أما اغنية موعود معايا بالعذاب موعود يا قلبي .. والتي اختارتي انتي الجزء المشرق منها .. اما أنا فدائما أميل الى الجزء المعتم كما تعودت أن ارى حياتي دائما ..
ياالهي .. كم تصف هذه الاغنية حياتي .. ولكنها تصفها في حالة أفضل فواقع حياتي اكثر الما من هذه الكلمات..

موعود معايا بالعذاب موعود يا قلبي.. 
موعود ودايما بالجراح موعود يا قلبي
ولا بتهدى ولا بترح في يوم يا قلبي..
وعمرك .. عمرك ماشوفت معايا فرح  :No: 
كل مرة ترجع المشوار بجرح ..
والنهاردة .. النهاردة .. جاى تقول انسى الآهات ( ياخي ده بعدك  ::p:  )

ساكتفي بهذا القدر من الاغنية الجميلة التي بدأتها الغالية والعزيزة والاخت الفاضلة الكريمة قلب مصر
لان الجزء القادم من الاغنية .. للاسف اجد نغماته راقصة وفيها شيء من البهجة .. وهذا لا يتلائم اطلاقا مع طبيعتي الحزينة الرومانسية الحالمة :Closedeyes:  .. 

أشكرك على ترحيبك بي سيدتي الفاضلة .. وأتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية والتوفيق في حياتك العلمية والعملية ..والمعملية اذا وجدت  :1:  .. كما اتمنى التوفيق لزوجك .. واطفالك .. وجيرانك .. 

مع تحيات أختك صاحبة القلب الزجاجي المخروم .. 

يا إلهي كم يؤلمني الا اذكر لك اسمي .. وأتركك في حيرة من امرك .. ولكنها للاسف قواعد هذه اللعبة .. فعذرا أختاه .. سامحيني بالله عليك  ::sorry::

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخير على الجميع

إزيك زوزو

منورة يابيبتى

مـــــــــــــن انـــــــــــــا

يارقيقة المشاعر





			
				مع تحيات أختك صاحبة القلب الزجاجي المخروم
			
		

ياللهول ... 

كلا الفتـــــه اختاة 

لا تسمحى للحزن ان يظلم حياتك

الم تسمعى بالمثل القائل

لو كان الحزن رجلا لتزوجتة

(وهوا هيموت  هيموت)

وبعد ان ارعبنا المساء

اقول لكى

عمت مساءاً

ولى عودة للأسئلة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد حقيقي انا فطسانة من الضحك
> لدرجة اني مش قادرة افكر في سؤال
> من انا 
> حقيقي اسعد الله حياتك كلها 
> 
> السؤال
> هل انت طالب جامعي ام خريج تمرح في غياهب البطالة ؟
> هل تسكن في القاهرة المزدحمة الملوثة أم في الاقاليم النظيفة الغير ملوثة؟
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخت الفاضلة..أوشا 

يا إلهي .. يالسعادتي . يا لفرحة أيامي.. يا حظي .. يا سعدي .. ياهنايا ..أأنا سبب في تفطيس سيادتكم من الضحك .. 
بالله عليك سامحيني يا أختاه .. لبرهة من الوقت .. تركت نفسي لسعادتي بأنني قد استطعت ان ارسم اليسمة على شفاك.. ولكني اهملت الحقيقة المرة .. أنني أنا السبب في تفطيسك :Dribble:  .. يااااااإلهي .. يا لشقاء أيامي.. وسوادها ومراراها(مافيش ايموشن بيلطم هنا يا جماعة  :: )

ها أنا سأقضي ليلة جديدة من ليالي المريرة .. وأنثر احزاني الى جانبي على  فراشي .. (وشوية على المخدة ).. واجلس في هذا الليل الابكم لأقص للقمر حقيقة مأساتي وقصتي مع المرار وعذاب أيامي .. 
فأشهد يا زمان .. أشهد على جريمتي .. أشهد على ذنبي .. وسامحني يا الله .. 
فطستها دون قصد مني .. اقسم انه دون قصد .. فليسامحني الرب .. وليباركها ويحفظها وينجيها من الفطسنة ..آآآآآآمين .. :Dribble: 





> حقيقي اسعد الله حياتك كلها


كفاية .. ارجوكي كفاية.. يكفيني شعورا بالذنب .. أتعلمين سيدتي ..
لو نثرت شعوري بالذنب واحزاني المريرة هذه ذات اللون الاسود الفاقع على ورقة بيضاء ناصع لونها  مثل قلبك .. لبكت هذه الورقة (إيوة والله ) .. لبكت هذه الورقة ونطقت بلسان تثقله الآلم ( ارحمي امى كفاية نكد ).. يا لها من ورقة ناقصة الرباية .. سأصب عليها لعنتي وابثها احزاني .. عقابا لها ..




> السؤال
> هل انت طالب جامعي ام خريج تمرح في غياهب البطالة ؟


لعة الله على الجامعات المصرية هذه يا أختاه .. ندخل اصحاء سلام القوى العقلية ونخرج منها وقد شاب شعرنا .. لا ادري ماذا يحدث لنا بداخله جدرانها العقيمة هذه .. 
أه منها هذا الجامعات كم اخذت ولم تعط وهبتها سنين عمري ولم تعطني ثمن هبتي لها.. انها مثلها مثل باقي البشر لا يقدرون عمري الثمين ودقائقي الغالية .. ولكن أقسم لك سيدتي انني سأجعلهم يندمون .. عندما أفارق هذه الحاية ..واتركهم هكذا ليعيشوا بدوني وبدون كلماتى( وخصوصا الورقة البيضاء )..
آه لو تعلمين كم اكرهها هذه الورقة البيضاء .. دائما تذكرني بوريقة اجاباتي فى الامتحان .. 
بيضاء فارغة .. سريعا ما امسك قلمي وأصب عليها لعنتي وغضبي .. وختاما اعطيها لمراقب اللجنة 
وانا أنظر له شذرا .. واردد بداخلي الآية القرآنية ..
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون )
صدق الله العظيم 
أما عن سؤالك سيدتي .. من هم في مثل سني جميعهم خريجي جامعة وجميعنا نشترك في مصير واحد .. 




> هل تسكن في القاهرة المزدحمة الملوثة أم في الاقاليم النظيفة الغير ملوثة؟


القاهرة .. قاهرة المعز .. الاصالة والحضارة .. النيل والاهرامات .. ولا نستطيع ان ننسى أبا الهول  :Dribble:  ..
بالرغم من ازدحامها بتلك السيارات الغبية .. الا أنني اجد دائما ما يجذبني اليها.. الا توافقينني الرأى سيدتي الفاضلة ؟؟ 
فأنا أقيم فى احد المحافظات .. لا ادري أذا كنتم في مصر تطلقون عليها أسم إقليم أم ماذا  ::p: 
أنا اعشق مدينتي .. بالرغم من طفولتي البائسة .. وعلبة الالوان المفقودة .. الا انني اعشق كل شبر في هذه المدينة .. ولانك تعلمين عني دائما انني لست من هواة الاسهاب في الردود .. فلن اطيل عليك في وصف مشاعري وحبي لمدينتي .. 

روحي المعذبة .. ولساني اللذي يعجز عن شكرك .. يرسلان لك تحية بمذاق الشيكولاته (وتحديدا السودا )

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]


> من أنا...أنا عرفتك زي ما أ.نادر قال..
> أنا حبيت بس أقولك عشان لو كنت مش عرفتك هتبقى عيبة في حقي أنا
> فاكرة يا من أنا لما حكيتيلي قد إيه بتحبي السلام الوطني العراقي...





> الا قوليلي صحيح أخبار الهوا ايه ......... 
> على فكرة أنا بحبك قوي يا من أنا





> فأنا أقيم فى احد المحافظات .. لا ادري أذا كنتم في مصر تطلقون عليها أسم إقليم أم ماذا


*امسكى لسانك شوية يا من انا 

وخلى اصحابك وحبيبك يمسكو لسانهم 

انتى على وشك تقولى اسمك 

سؤال كده على الماشى 

هى كلية الطب بتاخد مجموع كام 

امسكى لسانك يا بنتى شوية* 

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]الاخوه الاعزاء 

قلب مصر 

شعاع من نور 

انتم اخواتى اه 

لكن من انا دى 

انا  اللى عرفتها الاول 

مش عوزين زعل ماشى 

ابعتولى التقييم كده من سكات ومن غير دوشه 

على فكرة هى بنت شهريار فين 

 مش عادتها تختفى يعنى


[/frame]

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أنا شاركت في الموضوع قبل ما اقرى المشاركات الأولانية
> بس بعد ما قريتها
> لا أقولك دا انتى متمكنة يا من أنا
> ايه الحاجات الجميلة دي كلها 
> دا أنتى طلعتى حكاية 
> بس حكاية جميلة قوي قوي 
> 
> الا قوليلي صحيح أخبار الهوا ايه ......... 
> على فكرة أنا بحبك قوي يا من أنا


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مساء الخير .. أو.. صباح الخير 
لأنه قد يكون صباحا في بعض البلدان وقد يكون مساءا في مناطق أخرى .. لذلك يجب على المرء أن يكون دقيقا فيما يكتب ملاحظا ورقيبا على كلماته ..
فكيف سيكون الحال اذا كتبت .. صباح الخير فقط ؟؟؟
أو العكس .. إذا كتبت مساء الخير فقط .. 
فقد أتسبب في إيلام البعض .. وايحائه بأنه كم مهمل .. ولكن لانني صاحبة قلب حنون رهيف :Biggrin:  .. أتخذ جميع الاحتياطات .. حتى لا  أتسبب في أى الم نفسي لاى عضو من اعضاء منتدانا الغالي .. 

الغالية العزيزة جدا جدا جدااااا .. قلب مصر 




> على فكرة أنا بحبك قوي يا من أنا


على فكرة من أنا مش عارف يرد ولا يكتب ولا كلمة واحدة بعد كلامك ده ..
بجد مش عارفة  ::sorry::  
بس ده لايمنع ان ابعث لك تحية من بين أشلاء جثتي الراقدة تحت التراب ده علشان انا بعزك بس  :3:

----------


## زهــــراء

لولي الجميلة ..منورة ياقلبي  مع موال العذاب دي  :: 
يسعد صباحك ياقمر ..منتظرييييييينك.. :f: 




> امسكى لسانك شوية يا من انا 
> 
> وخلى اصحابك وحبيبك يمسكو لسانهم 
> 
> انتى على وشك تقولى اسمك 
> 
> سؤال كده على الماشى 
> 
> هى كلية الطب بتاخد مجموع كام 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أقولك أنا بتاخد مجموع كام؟ :: 
لاتسيئ الظن حرام علييييييييييك  :: 


من أنا؟؟...صباحك فل ياأوختشي  :f2: 


صباحكم ورد ...
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لأ ..... لأ ..... لأ انا ماقدرش على زعلك و رقتك دي يا من انا ..
> ياريتني كنت غرقت في البحر الايرلندي ولا اني اغرق في دمعة من دموعك ..
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا لهوي..
> معلش يعني، بس بجد انا عمالة اضحك..
> بجد انتو تجننوا ..
> و بجد تاني مش لاقية سؤال .. 
> فأنا ايه بقى .. هأستنى لحد ما الايام تخلص 
> و آجي تاني عشان دي لو طلعت اللي في بالي..
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخت الفاضلة .. ريم جهاد 

لا يا ريم .. لا والف لا .. أتتتمنين الموت غرقا في البحر الأيرلندي.. من أجلي .. ؟؟
حاش وكلا يا أختاه..
ألف لا بأس عليك  أختاه .. حفظك الله ورعاك .. 

كم أسعدني الشق الثاني من عبارتك "ولا إني اغرق في دمعة من دموعك.." 
فها أنتي بدأتي تدركين كم هى غزيرة دموعي .. وأنها تكفي لعمل حوض سباحة (حجم عائلي )..
ولكن هذا ليس جديد عليك يا ريم.. فالإيثار ..والشعور بمعاناة الغير من أهم صفاتك اختي الصغيرة ..




> مع خالص حبي يا من أنا و يا زوزو ..


ألم اخبرك انك بدأتي تدركين كم هى غزيرة دموعي .. وبدأتي أيضا تدركين كم هى رقيقة مشاعري ..
فتركتي عدد زوجي من الوردات .. واحد.. اثنان .. ثلاثة .. أربعة .. 
أربع وردات ..  :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  
لنتقاسمهم انا وألاخت الفاضلة زهرااااء.. وبما أنهم عدد زوجي .. إذن فهو يقبل القسمه على العدد إثنان .. وبمعادلة بسيطة .. لا داعي لذكرها.. فليس من طبعي الاستفاضة في الرد.. 
سيكون الناتج وردتان لكل منا .. وردتان لي ووردتان للاخت الفاضلة زهرااااء..
لذلك .. شكرا أختاه على الوردتين  ::p:  .. 

لك مني تحية متسربة من بين الخرم الموجود بقلبي الزجاجي ..

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *مساء الخير على الجميع
> 
> إزيك زوزو
> 
> منورة يابيبتى
> 
> مـــــــــــــن انـــــــــــــا
> 
> يارقيقة المشاعر
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا هلا ياهلا .. اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بالأخت الفاضلة .. لولي اتش  :1: 

كم اسعدني تواجد أيها الأخت الفاضلة لولي إتش ..
بالرغم من تشابه أحرف أسمك مع أحرف الزغروطة (لولولولولولولولىىىىىى).. الا أنني استطعت أن اتجاوز هذه المشكلة .. حتى استطيع التواصل معك .. فعذرا سيدتي .. انا لدي حساسية من مثل تلك الكلمات ( لولولولولولولىىىىى  - وألف مبروك - وربنا يتمم على خير ... الخ ) ..وكل كلمات السعادة ومشتقاتها .. فانا سيدتي لم أكن أشرب لبنا مثل باقى الاطفال وأنا صغيرة لا يا سيدتي .. فقد كان كل شرابي وغذائي كوكتيل نكد تضيف إليه أمي ملعقتين من الكآبة .. ورشة خفيفة من الغتاتة وتقل الدم ..
وترعرعت أنا على هذه الوصفة السحرية .. التى كانت امى سامحها الله .. متصورة انها بذلك تنشيء فتاة رومانسية حالمة .. هادئة الطباع فأختلطت المفاهيم لدي سيدتي ..
فأصبح الوفاء لأى ذكرى قديمة في نظري.. بكاءا على الاطلال.
وأصبحت ارى اهتمام الغير بي هو  عطف وشفقة .. 

لا أدري لما استفضت في الحديث عن طفولتي المشردة هذه .. فسامحيني يا سيدتي .. بالله عليك سامحييني.




> كلا الفتـــــه اختاة


أتسخرين مني أختاه؟؟  ::(:   ::(: 
أتسخرين من مشاعري .. أتسخرين من أحزاني ..
ولكنني سأسامحك .. سأسامحك بقلبي المخروم هذا .. 
وعلى ذكر الفتة .. وكدليل مني على انني اسامحك تماماً رغم سخريتك مني.. سأقص عليك قصة بمناسية الفتة.. يوما ما كنت أسير في طريق عودتي من الحضانة .. حزينة .. شريدة .. هائمة على وجهي .. 
أفكر في حالي .. وكيف هى حياتي .. كيف يكرهني زملائي في الفصل ..كيف وقفت صديقتي في الصباح وهتفت وهى تبتعد عني ( حرام عليكي قرفتيني )..
كنت على يقين أنهم جميعا يخططون لمخطط ما ضدي .. وبالطبع تتزعمهم مدرسة الفصل .. بموافقة ضمنية من مديرة المدرسة .. ولم يمض كثيرا من الوقت حتى اقتربت من العمارة التى أقطنها .. فإذا برائحة طعام شهي تتسلل الى أنفي .. نعم رائحة طعام شهي (فتة بالخل والتوم ).. فأبتسمت .. يومها أدركت مدى روعتي وجمالى الداخلي .. فرغم شجوني ورغم احزاني وتآمر الجميع ضدي .. إستطاعت رائحة الفتة أن ترسم ابتسامة على وجهي البريء..
ولكن هيهات .. هيهاااااااااات.. أن تكتمل سعادتي .. فلقد ظننت عن طريق الخطأ ان هذه الرائحة مصدرها أمي .. أقصد طعام أمي..فعندما دلفت الى باب الشقة واتجهت مباشرة الى المطبخ لأتحقق بنفسي من الأمر .. وجدت أمي قد طهت لنا فتة بالفعل ولكنها للاسف بالخل فقط ولم تستخدم الثوم .. فقد نصحتها جارتنا بإستخدام الثوم كما فعلت هى .. ولكن أمي أبت .. وتحججت بأن والدي لا يطيق طعم الثوم في الطعام
شعرت وكأن قبضة من حديد تمتد لتقتلع قلبي من مكانه .. ولكنني تماسكت .. 
فإذا كانوا زملائي في المدرسة بالتعاون مع مدرسة الفصل استطاعوا ..أن يقنعوا صديقتي بأن تتركني وتتهمني بالنكد .. فلماذا لن يستطيعوا إقناع أمي بالاشتراك معهم .. 
فدلفت إلى حجرتي .. وجلست القرفصاء على سريري.. وحيدة حزينة .. فها أنا طفلة لم تتعد السادسة من عمرها .. وقد تكتلت كل القوى البشرية ضدها .. ولكن لا .. لا وألف لا لن أستسلم .. لن أستسلم ..
ياإلهي .. لماذا جئتي على ذكر الفتة يا أخت لولي إتش .. لماذا ؟؟؟.. لماذا .. لماذا ؟؟؟  ::(:   ::(: 




> لو كان الحزن رجلا لتزوجتة


أجل ..أجل ..
ولكن أنا لا يحل لي أن اتزوج الحزن .. حيث أنني والحزن اخوات في الرضاعة  ::p: 

الاخت الفاضلة لولي إتش .. بالرغم مما أثارته كلماتك من حزن في نفسي .. الا أنني سعدت بمرورك..
لك مني كل التحية .. وبجد شكرا على صبرك  ::

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اهلا اهلا زهراااء واختياراتك الصعبه 
المره دى دى مش عارفه اخمن حتى بالغلط يطلع مين من انا 
عموما انا هتابع 
بس تفتكرى يازهراااء من انا ممكن تكون زهراااء نفسها ههههههههههههههههه
سؤالى الى من انا 
جنسيتك ايه ؟
الى لقاء

----------


## loly_h

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...

معقولة فى كده

بأمـــــــانة ياجماعة ... الحلقة دى جمييييييييلة

من انـــــــــــا





			
				شعرت وكأن قبضة من حديد تمتد لتقتلع قلبي من مكانه .. ولكنني تماسكت .. 
			
		

انا موش قادرة اتحكم فى دموعى

فته بدون توم

دى كارثة كونية لاتغتفر



ده انتى كتلة عسلية

ومن كتر الضحك موش بافتكر اجابتك على الأسئلة 

بجد بخفة دمك اللى موش ممكنه دى توهتينى

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> [frame="7 80"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *امسكى لسانك شوية يا من انا 
> 
> وخلى اصحابك وحبيبك يمسكو لسانهم 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل .. إسكندراني 
 في بداية الأمر أحب أن ارحب بك سيدي الفاضل ..وأشكرك على اهتمامك بالموضوع وتواجدك العطر ..
وإطاراتك الرائعةهذه يا سيدي .. فياله من إطار راااااااااااائع هذا الذي اخترته سيدي الفاضل ..
إطارك الجميل هذا بلونه الذهبي الذي يعكس أشعة الشمس .. 

أشعة الشمس .. أشعة الشمس ..أشعة الشمس..

مهلا سيدي ..إنه ليس صدى صوت .. بل أنا اكرر الكلمة كى اتذوق جمالها.. فأنا لا أرى هذه الشمس المبهجة 
فحياتي ظلام دامس .. وضباب دائم .. وفي أفضل حالتها (بيكون في شبورة بس )..
مرة أخرى شكرا لك سيدي على إطارك الذهبي اللون هذا ..




> سؤال كده على الماشى 
> 
> هى كلية الطب بتاخد مجموع كام


أنت عايزها بكام  :3: 
 ::p:   ::p: 

خالص حزني ونكدي لي .. وخالص فرحي وهنايا لك سيدي الفاضل 
 :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا؟؟...صباحك فل ياأوختشي 
> 
> 
> صباحكم ورد ...


صباح الورد يا أبلتشي  ::mazika2::

----------


## somaaaa

اظن ان احد من بنى قريش
هبط على المنتدى

بس والله منور يامان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانا مش عارفه خالص خالص
ممكن تطلع مين
وانها لسوف تكون افزع المفاجئات

والسلامو عليكو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> اهلا اهلا زهراااء واختياراتك الصعبه 
> المره دى دى مش عارفه اخمن حتى بالغلط يطلع مين من انا 
> عموما انا هتابع 
> بس تفتكرى يازهراااء من انا ممكن تكون زهراااء نفسها ههههههههههههههههه
> سؤالى الى من انا 
> جنسيتك ايه ؟
> الى لقاء


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا وسهلا .. أهلا أهلا .. أهلا بك أم البنات 
تسألينني عن جنسيتي ؟؟
ألم تظهر من خلال كلماتي؟؟
كيف لم تستنتجيها سيدتي !!! .. 

أنا مصري وأبويا مصري


وقولنا هنبني وآدي إحنا بنينا السد العالي ..

وعايزنها تبقى خضرا .. الأرض اللي في الصحرا .. 
خضرا .. خضرا .. خضرا..
 :GANJA:   :GANJA:   :GANJA: 

يا إلهي .. كيف لم تلاحظي أنني فتاة مصرية .. أعشق تراب الوطن .. وأذوب عشقا في هواه 
لقد تربيت وترعرعت على أرض هذا الوطن ..فأنا اتنفس هواه العليل .. ويجري في دمي ماء نيله الطويل ..
فهذا الوطن كان بمثابة الصدر الحنون لي .. بعد أن غدر بيا الجميع ..
كم جلست على جنبات نهر النيل  .. وشكوت له أحزاني ..وبثثته همومي .. هذا النيل .. العظيم ..
النهر الخالد .. 
ياإلهي .. كم أعشق هذا الوطن .. ولكن في بعض الأحيان أشعر أن وطني يريد أن يلفظني خارجه .. 
لا أدري لماذا .. رجاءا لا تصفينني بالتشاؤم ..فأنا أبعد ما اكون عن التشاؤم ..

العزيزة أم البنات .. أرجو ألا يضايقك أنني لن أطيل في ردي عليك مثلما أفعل دائما مع باقي الأعضاء ..
فبالله عليك سيدتي لا تظني بي سوءا وتعتقدين أن هذا إهمال مني في ردي عليك (ده من رضا ربنا عليكي  ::  ) .. فكم أتمنى أن اقص لك سيدتي قصتي مع نهر النيل العظيم .. وحكاياتي مع أبا الهول .. وذكرياتي مع بوجي وطمطم .. يا إلهي كم كنت أهوى بوجي .. رحمة الله على الفنان يونس شلبي .. 
ولكن للأسباب التالية لن أستطيع أن افي ردي عليك حقه :

أولا : أنني أشعر بشيء من الحزن اليوم .. ولا أريد أن أثقلك بهمومي ..
 فأنا أبعد ما أكون عن إستدرار الشفقة والعطف من الآخرين  :Lol2: 

ثانيا : متنحة وعايزة أنام  ::o: 


أمي الكريمة ..أم البنات .. شكرا لك  مرورك .. وإهتمامك بي .. دون حتى أن تعرفي هويتي .. 
فلكم آلمني أنك تظنين أنني الأخت الفاضلة زهرااااء.. فهذا يعني أن ترحيبك بي هو لمجرد شكك بأنني الأخت الفاضلة زهرااااء  ::p:  ..ولكن كما هى عادتي .. وكم هى عادة قلبي المخروم المشروخ المثقل بالجراح سأسامحك وأغفر لك خطأك الذي سأعتبره غير مقصود  :Dribble: 

لاااااااااااااااااااا ..لا لن أختم ردي عليك .. فرجاءا لا تعتبرينه عقابا لك  ::mm::  .. فأنا قد سامحتك .. ولكن فجأة شعرت بأن الحزن الراقد بداخلي .. يصحو فجأة كما لو كان أحدهم ينفخ في بوق عالي إلى جانبه .. ليوقظه من غفوته ..
وها أنا أجد الكلمات تنساب .. كما تنساب الدموع من عيني الرضيع الذي أهملته أمه ولم تغير له حفاضته..
يالها من أم قاسية تلك التي تنسى أن تغير لوليدها حفاضه .. وتتركه وحيدا .. لا يرافقه سوا دموعه .. ورائحة حفاضته الكريهة ..

أتدرين سيدتي الكريمة  .. عندما جأت على ذكر الوطن .. على الفور تبادر إلى ذهني الغربة التي أحياها وأنا هنا في وطني ..إن غربة الروح أصعب كثيرا من غربة الوطن .. 
فغربة الروح تدمي الفؤاد .. الذي يظل ينزف .. حتى تنتهي الدماء منه .. ويموت .. ويتعفن .. وتصبح في النهاية رائحته مثل رائحة الطفل الذي نست أمه أن تغير له حفاضته ..
فغربة الروح تنشأ عن إحساس الفرد منا بالوحدة .. فيظل يتسائل عن سبب وحدته وسبب نفور الناس منه !!
ولكن سرعان ما يعلم أن رائحة فؤاده هى السبب.. فيحاول جاهدا.. أن يداوي فؤاده .. ولكن الفؤاد العليل.. الفؤاد الذي تعفن وفاحت رائحته  ..يأبى أن يستجيب للدواء ..
فيلجأ الفرد منا نحن السكالى الحزانى المغدور بنا دائما  .. إلى حل آخر ليزيل هذه الرائحة الكريهة التي تنفر الجميع منه.. وهو العطر.. نلجأ الى العطور بكل أنواعها.. وعندماأبدأ في وضع العطر أشعر بحرقان في فؤادي ..فألعن البائع الذي غشني وباعني عطر به نسبة كحول عالية ..
ولكني أستمر في وضع العطر على فؤادي الجريح المسخن بالجراح .. عسى أن أجد إلى جانبي من يؤنس وحدتي ولا ينفر منرائحة فؤادي الميت اكلينيكيا 
أرأيت سيدتي كم هي قاسية غربة الروح ..  ::sorry::   ::sorry:: 
أمي العزيزة.. أمي الكريمة ..أمي الغالية .. أم البنات 
أبعث لك بتحيه معطرة بعطر به نسبة كحول قليلة  :Dribble:

----------


## ريـم

طيب ماشي اوكى 
انا هأخمن..
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش
مع اني حاسة انه كلكم عارفين العضوة يعني 
و ان شريرة و صغيرة  و انا جاية اخمن كده..
بس هأخمن ..
بأتوقع و بكل صراحة و يا رب مش تطلع غلط 
بنت شهريار..
و بس كده خلاص.. ::$: 
مع خالص حبي  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  
(4 وردات اهو، عشان احساسك المرهف :l: )

----------


## زهــــراء

مساء الخير جميعاً....
أم البنات ...وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
منورة ياقمر ليه تشكي فيا طيب معقولة يعني أبقى أنا ومقولكيش؟معقولة طبعا :: 


مممممممممممم فاضل من الوقت ساعات وننهي الحلقة الرابعة  :f: ...
خالص التحايا للجميع .. :Girl (25):

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> 
> معقولة فى كده
> 
> بأمـــــــانة ياجماعة ... الحلقة دى جمييييييييلة
> 
> من انـــــــــــا
> 
> 
> ...


الحلقة دي جميلة علشان حضرتك منورانا فيها  :: 




> ده انتى كتلة عسلية


والله انتي اللي كتلة متكتلة من معجون الحلاوة الطحينية واتغمست  في عسل أبيض  :: 




> بجد بخفة دمك اللى موش ممكنه دى توهتينى


 احنا ناس جامدة بردو وبنعرف نتوه في الكلام ..مايغركيش الحزن والمسكنة  ::xx:: 
ههههههههههههههه
بجد حضرتك منورانا  :f:   :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اظن ان احد من بنى قريش
> هبط على المنتدى
> 
> بس والله منور يامان
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وانا مش عارفه خالص خالص
> ممكن تطلع مين
> وانها لسوف تكون افزع المفاجئات
> ...


ههههههههههههه
هنيئا لك يا فتاة .. لقد أستطعتي أن تقتلعي من أحشائي إبتسامة  :BRAWA: 
لك أن تفخري بنفسك يا أختاه :: 
وأنا لو مكانك أفرح أن ربنا رحمك مني ومارزعتكيش موشح نكد يظبط دماغك 
هههههههههههههه بس بجد خلاص مش قاااااااااادرة .. 
يلا كلها كام ساعة وهتعرفي مين ماسورة النكد اللى انفجرت دي  :: 
منورة يا سوما :f:   :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب ماشي اوكى 
> انا هأخمن..
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش
> مع اني حاسة انه كلكم عارفين العضوة يعني 
> و ان شريرة و صغيرة  و انا جاية اخمن كده..
> بس هأخمن ..
> بأتوقع و بكل صراحة و يا رب مش تطلع غلط 
> بنت شهريار..
> و بس كده خلاص..
> ...


 :Locked:   :Locked:   :Locked: 
يا جامد يا بتاع التخمين 
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليييكم
يا اختياراتك اللى حولتنا يا زوزو
بخمن بقالى زمن و مش عارفة اوصصل

منور يا من انا؟
و دوختنا بصرااحه الموشحات  الطويله اللى تقطع القلب دى  مش عارفة توصلنى نوهاائى



 هسألك فى سؤال  واحد لا غير :: 

 انت مييييييييين يا من انا؟؟؟؟

----------


## حنين مصر

من انا
تعرف انك وحشتنى والله

ازيك
 انت مين باءه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليييكم
> يا اختياراتك اللى حولتنا يا زوزو
> بخمن بقالى زمن و مش عارفة اوصصل
> 
> منور يا من انا؟
> و دوختنا بصرااحه الموشحات  الطويله اللى تقطع القلب دى  مش عارفة توصلنى نوهاائى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مصراوية هنا .. يا أهلا ياأهلا
اتحولتي خلاص أهم حاجة  :: 
طيب بس أهم حاجة تكون الموشحات نكدت عليكي عيشتك ونغصت حياتك وقرفت وزهقتك 
علشان أحس أن  أنا سيبت علامة ههههههههههههههه


هجاوب على سؤالك أول ما زوزو تقول لي  :: 

يلا سلام بأه .. وعلشان أنا بعزك هبعت لك تحية من بين أشلاء وبقايا إيدي اللى ورمت من كتر الكتابة فى الموضوع ده هههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا
> تعرف انك وحشتنى والله
> 
> ازيك
>  انت مين باءه


يا أهلا يا حنين 

منورة يا سكرة 




> انت مين باءه


أنا الحزن .. أنا 
أنا الغم .. أنا
أنا من قالت لي الكآبة الله ينور يا أبلتشي  :Closedeyes:

----------


## اسكندرانى

هى مش المهلة كده خلاص 

ومعاد اعلان من انا الان 

ادى صورة من انا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هى مش المهلة كده خلاص 
> 
> ومعاد اعلان من انا الان 
> 
> ادى صورة من انا


بعد الغم ده كله دي صورتي 
هههههههههههه
والله أنت راجل قلبك طيب يا أستاذ نادر 


أنا مش عارفة المفروض أقول أنا مين دلوقتي ولا ايه؟؟
هي فين زهراااااااااااء؟؟؟
يا زهرااااااء .. أقول ولا لسة؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

طيب الساعة دلوقتي عدت 12

انا هاقول أنا مين وخلاص

 :3:   :3: 

أنا 

أنا

بس من غير ضرررررب

انا 

















إرتحــــــــــــــال 


 ::p:   ::p:

----------


## Masrawya

يوووووووووووووووووووومك مش معادى 
كنت لسه داخله اقولك لو انتى هموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووتك

طبعا مكنتش هشك فيكى خالص لانك مالكيش فى القصحه نهائى
و علشاااان قولتى عندى امتحاناااااااااات وانا اقول مسكييينه البنت شمعه تحترق

بس اهم حاااجه انك اقتلعتى من احشائنا ابتساامة من ردك
مش عارفه انتى جبتى الكلام ده منين  :: 


نوشا حقيقى الموضوع كان رائع و ابدعتتتى 
و مافيش ثقه بعد كدددددددددده على فكررره يا بتاعت الامتحانات ::uff:: 
 :f: f

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
لااااااااااااااااااااااا مش ممكن ارتحال 
بجد لم يخطر ببالى تماما لما احد الاعضاء قال عن كليه الطب بتاخد مجموع كام فجه على بالى زهرااااااااء
تقمصتى شخصيه بأسلوب جميل وان كنت فى الاول اعتقدتك احد الاعضاء لما تحدثى عن الحزن والبؤس والليالى السوداء
برااااااااافو نشوى

----------


## somaaaa

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
هو انتى يا ثوثه
انا قلت حد من قسم لغه عرييه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> 





> ههههههههههههه هنيئا لك يا فتاة .. لقد أستطعتي أن تقتلعي من أحشائي إبتسامة  لك أن تفخري بنفسك يا أختاه




هنيالك يافاعل الخير والثواب :Bye2: 
سلامه احشائك :Fear2:  ياختى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بتهرجى والله
بس جدعه جدااااااا
وشاطررررررة
عملتيها بطريقه حلوة جدااااااا


جووووووووووووووووووووووووووود

 ::$:  ::$:  ::$:

----------


## بنت شهريار

سوسة .. سوسة .. سوسة 
 :Baby2:  :Baby2:  :Baby2: 

دوختينا اشوف فيكى ست اشهر  :Blink: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ملاااااااااااااااك ياخواتشى
دا انتى هتاكلى ضرررررررررررررررررب يامن انا
شككتينا فى امة لا اله الا الله

دا انا حتى اسمى بقى مكتووووووووووووووووووووووب  ::mazika2:: 

بريئة بريئة بريئة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نشــــوى

> يوووووووووووووووووووومك مش معادى 
> كنت لسه داخله اقولك لو انتى هموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووتك
> 
> طبعا مكنتش هشك فيكى خالص لانك مالكيش فى القصحه نهائى
> و علشاااان قولتى عندى امتحاناااااااااات وانا اقول مسكييينه البنت شمعه تحترق
> 
> بس اهم حاااجه انك اقتلعتى من احشائنا ابتساامة من ردك
> مش عارفه انتى جبتى الكلام ده منين 
> 
> ...



 :Roll2: 
إيه رأييييييييييييييييييييك؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههه حتى أنتي يا نوجتي لم تتعرفي علي .. وكرباااااه و وجعاااااااااه  :: 




> مش عارفه انتى جبتى الكلام ده منين


والله يا انجي ولا انا عارفة جيبته منين .. أنا اصلا ببص على الرد بعد ما بخلصه بأقول يا نهار منيل 
ايه اللى انا كتبته ..بس أنا أكتشتفت حاجة بعد الموضوع ده ..أن الرط واللك  مافيش أسهل منه  :: 

وعلى فكرة بجد ساعة ماقولت لك عندي امتحانات كان فعلا عندي امتحانات .. بس امتحانات نص كم  ::mm:: 

أهم حاجة أن انا اقتلعت من أحشائك إبتسامة  :: 
نورتيني يا نوجا 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

> السلام عليكم
> لااااااااااااااااااااااا مش ممكن ارتحال 
> بجد لم يخطر ببالى تماما لما احد الاعضاء قال عن كليه الطب بتاخد مجموع كام فجه على بالى زهرااااااااء
> تقمصتى شخصيه بأسلوب جميل وان كنت فى الاول اعتقدتك احد الاعضاء لما تحدثى عن الحزن والبؤس والليالى السوداء
> برااااااااافو نشوى


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شوفتي يا أم البنات .. خليتك تشكي في الناس كلها ماعدا أنا  ::mm:: 




> وان كنت فى الاول اعتقدتك احد الاعضاء لما تحدثى عن الحزن والبؤس والليالى السوداء


 :Evil 2:  لا لالالالالالالا مش أنا ..أنا مش بعرف أقعد أحكي وأشكي كده .. أنا قولت أجرب أما أشوف ايه المتعة في الشكوى للناس والتنكيد عليهم .. بس لقيت أن فعلا الشكوى لغير الله مذلة ..ربنا يحفظنا ..

نورتينا يا أم البنات ..
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## نشــــوى

> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
> هو انتى يا ثوثه
> انا قلت حد من قسم لغه عرييه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> هنيالك يافاعل الخير والثواب
> سلامه احشائك ياختى
> ...


سوماااااااااااااااااا




> انا قلت حد من قسم لغه عرييه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه
لا يا حبيبتي وانتى الصادقة حد من قسم الرخامة شعبةغتاتة و تقل دم  ::-s: 




> بتهرجى والله


أيون كله تهريج طبعا.. أنا مش كده والله أنتي عارفاني يا سوما 
بأمارة الملة  ::p: 




> جووووووووووووووووووووووووووود


ثااااااااااااااااااانك يو
يا قمراية 

نورتينا يا سوما 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## ريـم

نوشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اقتلك يا بنت انت ؟!! 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد كنتي تجنني يا نشوى ..
حقيقي ضحكت جداااااااا
لأ و ايه امبارح لما اقولك اني خمنت عبير 
 تقوليلي انا مشغولة و مش متابعة الموضوع خالص 
و مش بأخش على المنتدى نهائي و المشاغل فوقي بالكوم .. ههههههههههههههههه
 :: 
بس بجد انبسطت جداً في الحلقة دي حتى لو اني خمنت غلط.. 
و حاسة اني وشي محمر بس ما علينا ..  ::$:  ::$: 
(على العموم انتو اتعودتو عليا و انا مجنونة و ملخبطة، عادي عادي عادي)
نوشا، يا ليتك تعودي الينا بقلبك الزجاجي المخروم على طوووووووول .. 
مش عارفة اقول ايه .. تسلم ايدك..  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 

زوزووووووووو..
بجد الموضوع جميل جداً .. و مستنيين العضو الخامس..
مع خالص حبي..  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*نشــــــــوى  

كل ده يطلع منك

بس بأمــــــــانة كنتى عسولة فوق الوصف

برافو عليكى   

 توهتينـــــا ولاعرفنا ناخد منك معلومة   

وكانت حلقة جميييييييييلة جدا

والف مبروك على التقييم

وعقبال كل مرة

نعيش وناخد غيرها ...

وتسلم اختيارتك حبيبتى زوزو

كان إختيار جميل ودمة خفيف وكمان صعب

ياريت تسهليها المرة اللى جاية


*

----------


## زهــــراء

sorry إتأخرت عليكم .. :Girl (26): 
يسعد هالصباح يارب ..
نشوى ...برافو عليكِ يابنتي دوختيهم وضحكتينا حقيقي كانت حلقة جميلة ... :f: 
أنا قلت إن قلب مصر حتخمن إن الشخصية تبقى أنتِ لما قالت لك أخبار الهوا ايه ::  ...
نورتِ الموضوع يانشوى وشكراً لإنضمامك لنا الأربع أيام هذولا ... :f: 

أم البنات ..
إنجي...
سوما..
ريما...
لولي..
وكل الناس اللي مرّت من هنا ..
شكراً جزيلاً للمتابعة وكل دوخة وأنتم طيبين  :y: 
سعيدة إنكم مبسوطين ياجماعة .. :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

برافو عليكى نوشا
استاذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذة ورئيسة قسم يا اوختشى والله

تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها يا جماعة
ماقلتلكم ارفعوا نسبة الرشاوى وانا اقول علطوووووووووووول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


زوزووووووووووووووووووووو اللى بعدوااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

> نوشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> اقتلك يا بنت انت ؟!! 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد كنتي تجنني يا نشوى ..
> حقيقي ضحكت جداااااااا
> لأ و ايه امبارح لما اقولك اني خمنت عبير 
>  تقوليلي انا مشغولة و مش متابعة الموضوع خالص 
> و مش بأخش على المنتدى نهائي و المشاغل فوقي بالكوم .. ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 ::   :: 

شوفتييييييييييي يا ريما ههههههههههههههههه
هتقتليني ليه يا ريم ؟؟
هوأنا نكدت عليكم  .. ولا فقعت مرارتكم ولا حاجة لاسمح الله  :: 




> نوشا، يا ليتك تعودي الينا بقلبك الزجاجي المخروم على طوووووووول .. 
> مش عارفة اقول ايه .. تسلم ايدك..


لو سمحتي كله الا قلبي المخروم هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ياريم على مرورك ومتابعتك 
وياااارب تكوني اتبسطي فعلا
خالص حبي
 :f:   :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

> *نشــــــــوى  
> 
> كل ده يطلع منك
> 
> بس بأمــــــــانة كنتى عسولة فوق الوصف
> 
> برافو عليكى   
> 
>  توهتينـــــا ولاعرفنا ناخد منك معلومة   
> ...


لولولولوللىىىىىىى السكرررر
ههههههههههههه شوفتي الفتة اللى بالخل من غير توم  :: 
قطعت قلبك مش كده ههههههههههههه
والله بجد مشاركات حضرتك كانت ملهمة جدا ليا 
كنت كل كلمة اقراها الاقيني عايزة أألف لها قصة  :: 
بجد حضرتك نورتيني وكنت سعيدة جدا بمتابعتك 
وشكرا جدااااا على التقييم .. ربنا يبارك فيكي يارب
خالص حبي واحترامي
 :f:   :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

> sorry إتأخرت عليكم ..
> يسعد هالصباح يارب ..
> نشوى ...برافو عليكِ يابنتي دوختيهم وضحكتينا حقيقي كانت حلقة جميلة ...
> أنا قلت إن قلب مصر حتخمن إن الشخصية تبقى أنتِ لما قالت لك أخبار الهوا ايه ...
> نورتِ الموضوع يانشوى وشكراً لإنضمامك لنا الأربع أيام هذولا ...
> 
> f:


يا هلا يا زوزو
أنا اللي بجد عايزة أشكرك انك وجهتي لى الدعوة دي .. بجد انا فعلا اتبسط




> أنا قلت إن قلب مصر حتخمن إن الشخصية تبقى أنتِ لما قالت لك أخبار الهوا ايه ...


آآآه ما هى فعلا عرفتني .. بس واضح ان انا شغلتها في اللقاء بتاعها مع أم احمد علشان مش تدخل تقول عليا  :: 

مرة تانية .. شكرا ليكي يا زهراء على الدعوة 
وعلى إحياء الموضوع الجميل ده 
خالص حبي
 :f:   :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

> برافو عليكى نوشا
> استاذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذة ورئيسة قسم يا اوختشى والله
> 
> تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها يا جماعة
> ماقلتلكم ارفعوا نسبة الرشاوى وانا اقول علطوووووووووووول
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> زوزووووووووووووووووووووو اللى بعدوااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ها ها ها .. سوسة أنا  :CHYTRY: 
والله ياأختي كله من مرارتي المفقوعة .. وقلبي المخروم  :: 
مرسي يا عبير على التقييم .. 
يلا باه أنزلوا بالعضو الجديد  :: 
كفاية نكد لحد كده هههههههههههههه

خالص حبي
 :f:   :f:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

انا ما كنتش موجود  ::p: 


حظك حلو  ::p: 























ال يعنى كنت هعرف حاجة  :: 




حظك إنى ماكنتش موجود يا نشوى لانى كنت هقلبها معاكِ دراما هنا  ::p: 

يلا خيرها فى غيرها  :: 



اللى بعده يا معلمة زهراء بسرعة عايزين نكسر وندبح ونسلخ بسرعة  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

> اللى بعده يا معلمة زهراء بسرعة عايزين نكسر وندبح ونسلخ بسرعة


حتتدبح كمان مش بس تدبح ياأهلاوي  :: 
إن شاء الله عبير حتنزل الحلقة القادمة قريب جدااااااااااااااااااا خليك متابع 

في إنتظارك يابيرو مع ضيفنا القادم ...
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقد اتييييييييييييييييييييييييت


ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش



ولكنى اتيت غير اى اتيت تانية


علشان انا اتيت وايدى مش فاضية








اتيت













اتيت 

 












اتيت 
















اتيت ومعايا ؟؟














اتيت وباينى هقول الاسم ؟؟











اتيت وربنا يستر










ومعايا 

   



*مـــــــــــــــن انــــــــــــــــــــــا ؟؟؟*


  




اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...


*مـن أنا؟؟*




والقوانين شر لابد منه 

لكل عضو حق السؤال بثلاث اسئلة فقط سواء كانت بمشاركة واحدة او بالتدرج ..



الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو ,, 4 أيام...



الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..



بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر



ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة



اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )



ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة





اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..


طب إنت اسمك ايه يا من أنا الحقيقى وفى المنتدى كمان بالغيظة فى بنت شهريار  ::p:  





ياهلا ياهلا بعودة من انا ؟

إلا قولى يا من انا ..

إنت ذكر ولا أنثى ؟


ولى عودة تانى طبعا

وشكرا يا بنت شهريار على المقدمة الجميلة ديه ... وشكلك انتى يا زهراء اللى هتطلعوا بتضحكوا علينا  ::   الايام هتبين هتبين  :1: 

شكرا للجميع

أخوكم اهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طب إنت اسمك ايه يا من أنا الحقيقى وفى المنتدى كمان بالغيظة فى بنت شهريار  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ياهلا ياهلا بعودة من انا ؟
> 
> إلا قولى يا من انا ..
> ...



 :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby: 
جووووووووووووووووود موررررررررررررررررررررننج



لقد اتيت تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى

وبعدين يا اهلاوى ياللى قاعد على الهوا
وهتاخد برد  ::p: 

هتلتزم بالقوانين تبقى صاحبى وابن خالتى
مش هتلتزم هعصرك هنزل منك مشاركات مخالفة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وقد اعذر من بعذر
واتفى شرى انا وزوزو  :: 



يا من انااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اين ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت


مدة اشتراكك فى المنتدى 
من سنة ولا اتنين ولا تلاتة ؟؟؟

----------


## loly_h

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركـــــــاتـــــه ...

بيـــــــــــرو ... زوزو

منورين ياجماعة

ويارب يكون من انا بخير

ومستعد

ويكون سهل التعرف عليه

ونبتدى

من انـــــــا مشرف ولا عضــــــــو ؟؟؟

وراجعـــة اكيد تانى*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب إنت اسمك ايه يا من أنا الحقيقى وفى المنتدى كمان بالغيظة فى بنت شهريار  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ياهلا ياهلا بعودة من انا ؟
> 
> إلا قولى يا من انا ..
> ...


مممم

بدايتها أسئلة صعبة كده؟؟ :Bye2: 

عموماً بعد حذف إجابتين 

والاستعانة بصديق

إجابة سؤالك الشديد

......


.....


ذكر ... والأهلي حديد ::evil::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركـــــــاتـــــه ...
> 
> بيـــــــــــرو ... زوزو
> 
> منورين ياجماعة
> 
> ويارب يكون من انا بخير
> 
> ومستعد
> ...


*هههههههههههه

عضو مر بتجربة الإشراف* ::xx::

----------


## Masrawya

منوررره يا بيرووو

اهلا اهلا يا من انا؟؟
هتنورنا و هتدوخنا يا فندم

قوووووووووووولى

اكتر قاعة انت متواجد فيهاا؟؟
 :Girl (26):  :Girl (26):

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> منوررره يا بيرووو
> 
> اهلا اهلا يا من انا؟؟
> هتنورنا و هتدوخنا يا فندم
> 
> قوووووووووووولى
> 
> اكتر قاعة انت متواجد فيهاا؟؟


أنا من سكان قاعة السياسة

أو شارع على اليمين

 ::shit::

----------


## بنت شهريار

امممممممم
اممممممممممممممم
اممممممممممممممممممممممممم

ياتررررررررررررى
ياهل ترررررررررررررررررررررررى

السن فوق العشرررررررررررين ولا فوق الخمسييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أهلا بيكى يا بيرو
منوره يا قمر انتى و زوزو
وأهلا وسهلا بمن أنا
يا ريت تقولى يا من أنا
اسمك مكون من مقطع واحد ولا أكتر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> امممممممم
> اممممممممممممممم
> اممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> ياتررررررررررررى
> ياهل ترررررررررررررررررررررررى
> 
> السن فوق العشرررررررررررين ولا فوق الخمسييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟




فوق العشرين  :Icecream:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أهلا بيكى يا بيرو
> منوره يا قمر انتى و زوزو
> وأهلا وسهلا بمن أنا
> يا ريت تقولى يا من أنا
> اسمك مكون من مقطع واحد ولا أكتر


احلى كلمة وحشتينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننا






> فوق العشرين


امممممممممممممممممم
فوق العشرين وبيحب الايس كريم
امممممممممممممممممممم


سؤالى الاخير
اسمك بالعربى ولا بالانجليزى ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> احلى كلمة وحشتينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> امممممممممممممممممم
> فوق العشرين وبيحب الايس كريم
> امممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> ...



 :Ala:  عربي والحمد لله

----------


## ديدي

اهلا اهلا يا من أنا نورتنا
ياربت تقضى معانا وقت كويس
ندخل بقى على الاسئلة
ممكن نعرف يا من أنا انت عايش فى مصر ولا بره مصر؟
ولنا عودة تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا اهلا يا من أنا نورتنا
> ياربت تقضى معانا وقت كويس
> ندخل بقى على الاسئلة
> ممكن نعرف يا من أنا انت عايش فى مصر ولا بره مصر؟
> ولنا عودة تانى


سؤال في الصميم يا ديدي

أنا بره مصر :Bye:

----------


## الشحرورة

*    العسوله القمر بنت شهريار

                                         أجمل وأرق نونانيه بالدار

                            موضوعاتها معاها تحتار

                      جايلها أسألها على الأسرار

                  وقولها مين هوة من أنا

              وهديتك ربطة بصل وكمان أزهار

          ولو قلتيلى هاستنى ومش راح قول فرار

       وانا هاحفظ السر مش هاعمل إشهار

          طب طمعانه فى ايه 

      متقفيش بطابور العيش

    ولا كمان متشتريش

    ولا عايزة معاه حتيتين جبنه قريش

     طب ابعتيلى شيك لانى ممعيش

    لكن لو قلتتيلى تلاقينى

   جنبك وغيرى مفيش

  حلووووووووووو قوى الموضوع يا عبير

    ومن غير تذكير حبى ليكى كبير

   وجايلك تانى من بكير

  وهاطالب من أنا بالتحرير


    لكِ زدى وحبى وأحترامى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

يا من انا 
يا حبيبى يا اهلاوى 
ادعى معايا ان الاتحاد يفضل فى الدورى العام 
اسالك سؤال رغم انى عرفتك خلاص 
انت عايش فى الخليج ؟

----------


## زهــــراء

ياأهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وسهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ماما بيرو إيه الجمال ده إيه الحلاوة دي ..يلا بقى قولي لي بيني وبينك يطلع مين  ::p: 
نورت عن جد يامن أنت ألا هو أنت من أنت؟ :: 
ممممممممممممممم وكمان بره مصر تصدق إنت كده هتشكك الناس فيا  :: 
طيييييييييب حضرتك النيك نيم تبعك في مونتى كناية عن إيه؟؟ ..
يعني هل هو إسمك الحقيقي ولا صفة ولا ايه وياريت لو تقوله بالمرة أكون شاكرة يعني وممكن أديلك تقييم من ورا بنت شهريار   :: 
حأرجع تاااااااااااااااااااااني يامن أنا بس عن جد سعيدة بتشريفك الحلقة .. :f: 
يسعد مساؤكم جميعاً ...
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

إزيكم جميعا منورين كلكم

وخصوصــــــــــا من انـــــا ... منورنــــــــا

وبما انى موش عارفة شخصية من انــا

ومن المعلومات اللى قلتهالنا

وبعد ما فتشت القاعة السياسية

فإستنجت التاتـــــــــــى :

السن فوق العشرين ... يعنى ممكن 39

عايش برة مصر ... يعنى ممكن نقول فى العقبة

وعلشان موش عاوزة اقول الأسم اللى عرفته

هاقول اول حرف منه

ابـــــــــــو منــــــــار

وعلشان موش هاتأكد إلا فى نهاية الحلقات

ليا سؤال

جنسية حضرتك ايه؟؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا 
> يا حبيبى يا اهلاوى 
> ادعى معايا ان الاتحاد يفضل فى الدورى العام 
> اسالك سؤال رغم انى عرفتك خلاص 
> انت عايش فى الخليج ؟


 :W00t1: 

*يا ساتر يا حامي الأسرار
عرفتيني كده دفعة واحدة 

أيوه يا سيدي

صدج والله أنا بالخليج*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياأهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> وسهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ماما بيرو إيه الجمال ده إيه الحلاوة دي ..يلا بقى قولي لي بيني وبينك يطلع مين 
> نورت عن جد يامن أنت ألا هو أنت من أنت؟
> ممممممممممممممم وكمان بره مصر تصدق إنت كده هتشكك الناس فيا 
> طيييييييييب حضرتك النيك نيم تبعك في مونتى كناية عن إيه؟؟ ..
> يعني هل هو إسمك الحقيقي ولا صفة ولا ايه وياريت لو تقوله بالمرة أكون شاكرة يعني وممكن أديلك تقييم من ورا بنت شهريار  
> حأرجع تاااااااااااااااااااااني يامن أنا بس عن جد سعيدة بتشريفك الحلقة ..
> يسعد مساؤكم جميعاً ...



*لا إسمي هو صفة وليس إمسي الحقيقة 

أظن المعلومة دي هتلخبط حسابات أخونا إسكندارني لأني عرفت هوا كان فاكرني مين*  ::evil::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> إزيكم جميعا منورين كلكم
> 
> وخصوصــــــــــا من انـــــا ... منورنــــــــا
> 
> وبما انى موش عارفة شخصية من انــا
> 
> ومن المعلومات اللى قلتهالنا
> ...


*مصري أباً عن جد*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششش
لقد اتيت تااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى

الله عليك يا من انا
اخر صراحة اهووووووووووووو
ملكوش حجة تااااااااااااااااااانية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والعارف لا يعرف
واللى مش عارف يتصرف  :: 

صباحكم فل وياسمين وفوازيررررررررررررررر

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أنفـــــال

طيب يا سيدي .. 
متزوج و عندك ولد اسمه سيف ؟
 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب يا سيدي .. 
> متزوج و عندك ولد اسمه سيف ؟



 ::eek:: 

تسريب في المعلومات 
 :Poster Spam: 

نعم والحمد لله 

أتاك الله اجر الشهداء وفصاحة الخنساء

----------


## أنفـــــال

عندك حد اسمه نور ابن او ابنة ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عندك حد اسمه نور ابن او ابنة ؟


صحيح 

شكلها راحت علينا خلاص وانكشفنا  :2:

----------


## أنفـــــال

> صحيح 
> 
> شكلها راحت علينا خلاص وانكشفنا


لأ .. لسة ..  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح الخير يامن اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ياصررررررررررررررررريح
يابو سييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف
باقى من الزمن يووووووووووووووووووم ياشباب
حد يقول التووووووووووووووووقع ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لأ .. لسة ..


انفال ناوية تجيب كل بيانات البطاقة قبل ماتقول توقعها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباح الفل انفال
 :f2:

----------


## أنفـــــال

الصاعق

----------


## اسكندرانى

يا من انا 
بما انك متوقع انى معرفكش 
وفرحان قوووووووى 
بس من باب انى اقولك انى عارفه 
وخلى الحساب يجمع 
سؤال اخير علشان تعرف انى عارف انك عارف انى عارفك 
لك قرايب فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟
قول يالا

----------


## اسكندرانى

مبروك يا انفال
صباح الفل لاخونا الصاعق ولاخونا المفكر ولاستاذنا الفاضل  سيد جعيتم

----------


## بنت شهريار

وادى كمان توقع

نشوف باقى الاسئلة
ونعلن عن الشخصية مساءاً

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا 
> بما انك متوقع انى معرفكش 
> وفرحان قوووووووى 
> بس من باب انى اقولك انى عارفه 
> وخلى الحساب يجمع 
> سؤال اخير علشان تعرف انى عارف انك عارف انى عارفك 
> لك قرايب فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟
> قول يالا


هحترف أهه تحت التهديد  ::mm:: 

ايوه يا سيدي ليا ( قرايب بالمنتدى )

----------


## بنت شهريار

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااقى من الزمن ساعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششششششششش
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> باااااااااااااااااااااااااااقى من الزمن ساعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششششششششش


ادى اللى بنخدوه من بنت شهريار 

ان ان ان  تششششششششششششششششششششش تششششششششششششششششششش

عوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو طااااااااااااااااااااااااخ طيخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ومعرفناش حاجة 

فين النتيجة والتقييم 

ادى انفال تقييم 

وادينى تقييم من تحت الحساب عن الضيف القادم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ادى اللى بنخدوه من بنت شهريار 
> 
> ان ان ان  تششششششششششششششششششششش تششششششششششششششششششش
> 
> عوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو طااااااااااااااااااااااااخ طيخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> ومعرفناش حاجة 
> 
> فين النتيجة والتقييم 
> ...


طب ليييييييييييييييييييييه 
انا لا قلت طاخ ولا بوم ولا جيت جمب حد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ان بأن أن وبتش تش فى الحلل لوحدى


والااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

اظهرررررررررررررررررر وبااااااااااااااااااااااااان

عليييييييييييييييييييك الاماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اين انتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتت

التقييم مع من انا
انا ماليش دعووووووووووووووووووووة  ::

----------


## الصاعق

*شكراً لكم على استضافتي بينكم* 

*قضيت وقتاً ممتعا ًبلا شك* 

*وأرجو أني كنت ضيفاً خفيفاً عليكم* 

*بس هموت وأعرف أنفال عرفتني إزاي بسرعة كده*

----------


## بنت شهريار

نورتنا ياصاعق
وسعدنا بفترة وجودك معنا
وصراحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك
بقى انا اقولك دوخهم وانت تجاوب علطول كدا  :3: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا بقى اللى هموت واعرف انفال عرفت بسرعه ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااى !!
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الف مبروك التقييم انفال

اسكندراااااااااااااااانى
شد حيلك المرة الجاية
وانا اقيمك  :: 

تحياتى للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## أنفـــــال

> *شكراً لكم على استضافتي بينكم* 
> 
> *قضيت وقتاً ممتعا ًبلا شك* 
> 
> *وأرجو أني كنت ضيفاً خفيفاً عليكم* 
> 
> *بس هموت وأعرف أنفال عرفتني إزاي بسرعة كده*


*كله بالورقة و القلم .. و تعالى نعمل كشف حساب * 
*أولاً : طريقة الكتابة .. لم تتغير و أنا أعرف كتابتك يا صاعق* 
*ثانياً بقى :* 



> عضو مر بتجربة الإشراف


*كدة يبقى العدد قل .. يعني عدد الاحتمالات بقى اقل كتير جدا جدا  .. و قلت ان اسمك صفة .. كدة الاحتمال بقى ضيق جدا ..* 
*جيت بقى يا صاعق و أجبت على سؤال قائلا :*



> أنا من سكان قاعة السياسة


*يبقى خلاص .. لأني اتابعك في قاعات السياسة .. و انت اكثر الاعضاء فيها نشاطاً ..*
*انت ابو سيف و نور* 
*انت الصاعق .. 
الجميل جدا .. انك لاتملك موهبة التضليل و النصب* 
*و هذه نعمة من الله تعالى .. أنك طيب اوي كدة*

----------


## بنت شهريار

الف الف الف مبروك انفال
برافو عليكِ

كله بعد كدا هيمسك الورقة والقلم زيك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتظرى تقييم زهراااء

شكرا لوجودك معنا
تحياتى وتقديرى اليكِ عزيزتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل
ضيوف حلقة من انا 

الصاعق 
 :f2: 

اهلاوى شديد
 :f2: 

لولى
 :f2: 

مصراوية
 :f2: 

احلى كلمة
 :f2: 

ديدى
 :f2: 

الشحرورة
 :f2: 

اسكندرانى
 :f2: 

زهراااء
 :f2: 

انفال
 :f2: 

اسعدنا تواجدكم ومروركم العاطر

اتمنى تكونوا جميعاً قضيتوا وقت ممتع 

انتظرونا فى الحلقة القادمة
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى للجميع

----------


## loly_h

*الف مبروك انفال

برافو عليكـــــــى هيا دى التوقعات



وسعدنا جدا بوجودك معانا اخى الصاعق

وبأمانه معجبة جدا بتوقعى

كان باقى اجيب رقم البناية علشان

يبأة غلط 100%  

زوزو ... بيرو

تسلم إختيارتكم

وطبعا بإنتظار الضيف الجديد*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وبأمانه معجبة جدا بتوقعى
> 
> كان باقى اجيب رقم البناية علشان
> 
> يبأة غلط 100&#37;


عارفة يالولى لو كنتى كملتى 100% كنت عطيتك التقييم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتينا ياقمراية
 :f2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

مبرووووووووووووووك يا أنفال

ايوه كده اللى يحسب الحسابات فى الهنا يبات

وكل شىء مدروس بالورقه والقلم    :hey:

----------


## أنفـــــال

الله يبارك فيكم يا جماعة الخير..  :: 
يالا بقى هاتوا اللي بعده   ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

*



اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل
اهل البيت
اللى فى شارع ابناء مصر
اللى على اول ناصية فى النت

المهم انا جيت تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى 

وطبعا ايدى مش فاضية 

طبعا ميصحش الواحد ييجى ايدة فاضية 

لقد اتييييييييييييييييت

اتييييييييييييييييييييييييت

اتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت







ضيفنا العزيز









ضيفنا الغالى







ضيفنا اللى مدوخنا







ضيفنا اللى باينة هياكل الاكل كله




مــــــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

مـن أنا؟؟



والقوانين شر لابد منه 

لكل عضو حق السؤال بثلاث اسئلة فقط سواء كانت بمشاركة واحدة او بالتدرج ..



الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو ,, 4 أيام...



الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..



بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر



ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة



اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )



ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة



اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

 

*

----------


## أنفـــــال

و تعالى .. تعالى تعالى ..  :: 
من أنـــا .. أنا في انتظارك  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله عليكى يا انفال
انااااااااااااااا فى انتظاررررررررررررررررررك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحك فل وياسمين اختى العزيزة
واضح ان التقييمات عجبتك
باينك هتاخديها المرة دى كماااااااااااااان

ياترى مين هيمسك الورقة والقلم معاكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تحياتى اليكِ
 :f2:

----------


## أنفـــــال

و الله مش قصة تقييمات قد ماهي قصة الاحساس بالانتصار 
عجبتني الحكاية بصراحة ..  :: 
كمان انا لسة مفصولة من شغلي.. فتفرغت لمن أنا بقى ..  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> و الله مش قصة تقييمات قد ماهي قصة الاحساس بالانتصار 
> عجبتني الحكاية بصراحة .. 
> كمان انا لسة مفصولة من شغلي.. فتفرغت لمن أنا بقى ..


بصراحة الاحساس بالانتصار رائع
والاحساس بالهزيمة بشششششششششع
شبة التوك توك كدا اللى مش عارفه الحقة ابدا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلى هاقعد جمب انفال
على وشك الفصل انا ايضاً  :: 
تحياتى عزيزتى
 :f2: 

حد يصحى من انا من النووووووووووووووووووووووم  :Bicycle:

----------


## أنفـــــال

من أنا .. صباحك سكر ..  :: 
تعرف تعرب الجملة دي ؟
ذهب محمد إلى المدرسة مبكراً ( باتكلم جد مش هزار )

----------


## بنت شهريار

من انا
اشتراكك فى المنتدى من اد ايه ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*يا مساء الفل علي احلي اعضاء 
اشكرك اختي بنت شهريار علي الاحتفال اللي عملاهولي دة
واشكرك علي اليوزر نيم اللي طلع عيني عبال ما دخلتوا ههههههههههه
يلا نبتدي الحكاية  اقصد نبتدي اللعبة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا .. صباحك سكر .. 
> تعرف تعرب الجملة دي ؟
> ذهب محمد إلى المدرسة مبكراً ( باتكلم جد مش هزار )


*مساء الخير يا انفال انتي تتفصلي من شغلك وتيجي تفوقي علية انا ؟
يارب يتصلو بيكي دلوقتي ويقولولك تعالي محتاجينك لمدة 4 ايام ههههههه
واعراب الجملة طبعا سهلة جدا 
دة انا كنت الاول في الفصل في كي جي 2
وخلي الاعراب بعدين احنا مش في حصة نحو هههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا
> اشتراكك فى المنتدى من اد ايه ؟؟


*مبلاش الاسئلة التقليدية دي 
علي العمووم بقالي فترة طويلة يعني تقدري تقولي اكتر من سنة
وشرفتينا يا بنت شهريار*

----------


## aynad

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله اني لحفتكم وانت في الاول
ممكن تقولنا يا من انا مؤهلك ايه ؟
سيبهولي المرادي يا انفال انا اللي هعرفهوولك ههههههههه
ولي عودة اخري*

----------


## أنفـــــال

على فكرة مش من حقك انك ماتجاوبش على السؤال   :: 
اعرب الجملة .. جد مش هزار و الله ..!
... خلاص .. عرفنا ان ثقافتك ألماني .. 
بلاش دي .. و جاوب يا من أنا .. 
تنتمي لنون النسوة و لا جمع المذكر السالم ؟ يعني بالبلدي .. ذكر و لا أنثى ؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياولكم ياولكم
نورتنا من انا
اكثر القاعات بتتواجد فيها ايه هى ؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

منورين يا جماعة والله 
منور يا من أنا .....
دا بس لحد ما نعرف انت مين  :Baby2: 
وساعتها يا تنور يا تنور  :Cool:   :: 

لا بجد منورنا سواء في الحقيقة أو في الخيال  :king: 
نيجي بقى لأول سؤال  ::cop:: 
يا ترى اليوزر الخاص بيك بالعربي ولا انجليزي ؟

عبير منورة انتى وزهراء
وعقبال الحلقة الـ 100 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## the_chemist

طب و حياتك

سؤال منكن

هو أنت كنت ع الهوا إمتى

و ممكن تحط لنا قصيدة من بتوعك هنا
يا أوس أوس

----------


## om elbanat

> ضيفنا اللى باينة هياكل الاكل كله


اهلا اهلا بالضيف الغامض 
نقول حمادو 
ممكن لان انا بعرف ان حمادو بيحب الاكل ههههههههههههههههه من قراءاتى لبعض التعليقات 
ممكن هوة ؟
بينت شهريار متغششينى ينوبك فيا ثواااااااااااااب ههههههههههههههههه
تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

ااااااااااااااااااه يامظلومة ياناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
العبارة فى الشيكارة يا ام البنات
ركززززززززززززززززززززززززززززى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كيميااااااااااااااااااااااائى
طيب حتى اسال قبل ما تتوقع  :: 

ايناد .. المنافس القوى لانفال

والتقيييييييييييم جاهزززززززززززززززززززززززز

من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
هل انت مشرف ؟؟
سعيدة بمروركم العاطر

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> طب و حياتك
> 
> سؤال منكن
> 
> هو أنت كنت ع الهوا إمتى
> 
> و ممكن تحط لنا قصيدة من بتوعك هنا
> يا أوس أوس


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههه يا كيميائى يا مولعها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






راجعلك يا من أنا  ::  


بس اصبر عليا  ::p: 


منورين ياخونا ومن أنا هو اللى مضلم  ::p: 


والف شكر يا بنت شهريار على الحلقات الجامدة ديه ...


ادينى قولت كلمتين حولين فى حقك اهو .. عايز ارجع العصر الاقى اسم من أنا مبعوتلى فى رسالة ههههههههههه


ربنا يوفقكم جميعا ان شاء الله

يلا اذهب انا الى مجال عملى  :: 

برب وجاى لما تعرفوا اسم من انا عشان انا مافييش دماغ اليومين دول  :: 


احتمال اجيلك يا من انا .. اصبر عليا بس افضى  :: 


يلا جاوب على السؤال ده فى السريع ...

سنك فوق الــ 20 ... ولا فوق الـ 30 .. ولا فوق الـ 50 ... ولا فوق الـ 130 ...  " اختار فوق منهم  :: " واللى هتختاره يبقى انت فوقه وتحت اللى بعديه .. بمعنى فوق الـ 20 مثلا يبقى اكيد انت اقل من 30 وهكذا .. يلا بقى جاوب بذمة وبلاش اللف والدوران  ::p: 


راجعلكم تانى

----------


## أنفـــــال

ايه من أنا اللي مش عارف يلعب دة  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الحمد لله اني لحفتكم وانت في الاول
> ممكن تقولنا يا من انا مؤهلك ايه ؟
> سيبهولي المرادي يا انفال انا اللي هعرفهوولك ههههههههه
> ولي عودة اخري


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا يا aynad ام دودي وبودي
مؤهلي يا ستي 
تقدري تقولي اني لسة طالب 
متشكر جدا لوجودك ومنتظرك مرة تانية ان شاء الله*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> على فكرة مش من حقك انك ماتجاوبش على السؤال 
> اعرب الجملة .. جد مش هزار و الله ..!
> ... خلاص .. عرفنا ان ثقافتك ألماني .. 
> بلاش دي .. و جاوب يا من أنا .. 
> تنتمي لنون النسوة و لا جمع المذكر السالم ؟ يعني بالبلدي .. ذكر و لا أنثى ؟؟


*مساء الخير واهلا بيكي مرة تانية يا انفال
بس ياريت تخفي علينا شوية 
روحي شوفيلك حاجة اعمليها لحد ما اللعبة دي تخلص لحسن قلقان منك طحن هههههههههههه
علي العموم تقدري تقولي انتمي لنون النسوة المذكر السالم ههههههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياولكم ياولكم
> نورتنا من انا
> اكثر القاعات بتتواجد فيها ايه هى ؟؟


*يا ويلكم بيكي يا بنت شهريار منورانا طبعا كالعادة
اكثر القاعات متواجد فيها
انا موجود في كل القاعات الا السياسة والقصائد والشعر عمري ما دخلتهم ابدا
منتظر وجودك مرة تانية *

----------


## أنفـــــال

> *مساء الخير واهلا بيكي مرة تانية يا انفال*
> *بس ياريت تخفي علينا شوية* 
> *روحي شوفيلك حاجة اعمليها لحد ما اللعبة دي تخلص لحسن قلقان منك طحن هههههههههههه*
> *علي العموم تقدري تقولي انتمي لنون النسوة المذكر السالم ههههههههه*


*طيب ..* 
*يعني تضللنا ايوة ..* 
*بس مش عاوز تجاوب على اسئلة خالص ..* 
*يبقى في حاجة مش صح* 
*عموما خلاص ..* 
*انا هبعد خالص اهو و مش هاسألك خالص ..* 
*و هروح اشوف حاجة اعملها .. هاعمل تشيز كيك*  :good: 
*و مش هديك حتة .. صدقاً .. مش هتطول منها و لا حتة*  :Biggrin:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> نيجي بقى لأول سؤال 
> يا ترى اليوزر الخاص بيك بالعربي ولا انجليزي ؟


*مساء الخير يا قلب مصر
ام يوسف
اليوزر بتاعي بالانجليزي ومش بالعربي
متشكر جدا لتواجدك الكريم*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب و حياتك
> 
> سؤال منكن
> 
> هو أنت كنت ع الهوا إمتى
> 
> و ممكن تحط لنا قصيدة من بتوعك هنا
> يا أوس أوس


*مساء الخير يا the chemist
هوا ايه يا the chemist حد قالك اني عصفورة ههههههههههه
وبعدين قصيدة ايه اوعي تكون فاكرني احمد فؤاد نجم ههههههههههههههههه لا يا عم مش هو 
شرفتنا ومنتظرك مرة تانية يا باشا*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا اهلا بالضيف الغامض 
> نقول حمادو 
> ممكن لان انا بعرف ان حمادو بيحب الاكل ههههههههههههههههه من قراءاتى لبعض التعليقات 
> ممكن هوة ؟
> بينت شهريار متغششينى ينوبك فيا ثواااااااااااااب ههههههههههههههههه
> تقبلوا تحياتى


*يا مساء الفل يا ام البناات
كان نفسي اقولك اجابتك صح لكن للاسف انا مش حمادو
ياريت ترجعي تاني يمكن تعرفيني*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايناد .. المنافس القوى لانفال
> 
> والتقيييييييييييم جاهزززززززززززززززززززززززز


*بإذن الله تعالي لا ايناد ولا انفال هيعرفووني 
وربنا يستر لتعرفيني انتي ههههههههههههههههه
هو انتي تعرفيني ؟ ههههههههه*




> من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> هل انت مشرف ؟؟


*لا يا بنت شهريار انا مش مشرف هو انا ناقص وجع دماغ هههههههههه 
سبنالك انتي الاشراف*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*



			
				 ومن أنا هو اللى مضلم
			
		

بوجودك طبعا يا اهلاوي ههههههههههه





			
				احتمال اجيلك يا من انا .. اصبر عليا بس افضى
			
		

تضلمنا يا اهلاوي في اي وقت خخخخخخخخخخخ





			
				سنك فوق الــ 20 ... ولا فوق الـ 30 .. ولا فوق الـ 50 ... ولا فوق الـ 130 ... " اختار فوق منهم " واللى هتختاره يبقى انت فوقه وتحت اللى بعديه .. بمعنى فوق الـ 20 مثلا يبقى اكيد انت اقل من 30 وهكذا .. يلا بقى جاوب بذمة وبلاش اللف والدوران
			
		

سني فوق السطوح ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سني فوق ال 20
يلا منتظرك ترجع تاني
دة لو فضيت ههههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب .. 
> يعني تضللنا ايوة .. 
> بس مش عاوز تجاوب على اسئلة خالص .. 
> يبقى في حاجة مش صح 
> عموما خلاص .. 
> انا هبعد خالص اهو و مش هاسألك خالص .. 
> و هروح اشوف حاجة اعملها .. هاعمل تشيز كيك 
> و مش هديك حتة .. صدقاً .. مش هتطول منها و لا حتة


*لا متزعليش يا انفال اديني رديت عليكو كلكوا يلا عرفتيني؟
طب اقولك انا مين وتديني الصينية كلها ؟ ههههههههههه*

----------


## طائر الشرق

امممممممممممممممممممم  هاسالك  كام  سؤال  صغنون  كده عشان بقى اروح  اذلكر عندى امتحان  الجمعة الجاية  

والدكتور حالف ليطرقع للدفعة 
 استر يا رب


شوف يا عمونا  لو كنت راجل او يا عموتنا لو كنت  انثى؟

ايه   توقيعك نحتاج لوصفه؟؟

----------


## aynad

*انا كنت هسألك يا من انا نفس سؤال طائر 
توقيعك ايه في المنتدي ؟*

----------


## aynad

*هو فين من انا مش بيرد ليييه ؟
اصحي يا عم بقي قربت اعرفك ههههههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

اممممممممممممممممممممممم
من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
صحصح معانا وقوووووووووووووووووووووووولى

متزوج وتعول ؟؟؟

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

تسجيل متابعة  




بالرغم من إني مبحبش اللف والدوران طول عمري

وعايش حياتي كلها بوضوح وصراحة وهدوء ..،

وده يمكن سبب من ضمن اسباب انقطاعي عنكم هنا

ولكن يا من أنا .. بما أني هِنا .. فمساءك ورد وهَنا

وده تسجيل متابعة فقط .. ولي عودة للأسئلة

إن شاء الله




إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك

فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري ..... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

من انااااااااااااااااااااااا
سؤالى الاخير

عايش فى مصر ولا برة مصر ؟؟

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
من أنا..

انت عندي ع الماسنجر؟؟؟..

ياري لو تصحصح كده معانا يا من أنا...
*

----------


## أنفـــــال

لتكون عاوز تبقى مختفي و ماتجاوبش و بعدين تيجي اليوم رابع مبسوط ان محدش عرفك !!
مش هي دي اللعبة على فكرة ..  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

أنفال ..أقولك مين تبقى من أنا وتبعتيلي حتة من التشيز كيك ؟ :: 
من أناااااااااااااااااا ..على فكرة بقى وحشتيني جدا يعني.. يلا سي يو آفتر ذيس حلقة قبل ماأتهور بحرف زيادة :: 
بيرو ...good job ياماما بتنشني مظبوووووووووط  :good: ..

ممممممممممممم أنا جاية أمسي دلوقت وحأشوف لو عندي سؤال  :: 
منورين ياجماعة ..
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
من أنا و الله أعلم و الله أعلم...
أعتقد مي مؤمن..
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> توقيعك ايه في المنتدي ؟


*مساء الانوار يا طائر ويا aynad مرة تانية
توقيعي توقيع اسلامي*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ممممممممممممممممممممممم
> من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> صحصح معانا وقوووووووووووووووووووووووولى
> 
> متزوج وتعول ؟؟؟


*المفرووض يا بنت شهريار متسأليش الاسئلة اللي تودي في داهية دي ههههههه
شكلي هتعرف
ايوة يا ستي متزوج واعوول*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وعايش حياتي كلها بوضوح وصراحة وهدوء ..،
> 
> وده يمكن سبب من ضمن اسباب انقطاعي عنكم هنا
> 
> ولكن يا من أنا .. بما أني هِنا .. فمساءك ورد وهَنا
> 
> وده تسجيل متابعة فقط .. ولي عودة للأسئلة
> 
> إن شاء الله


مساء الورد يا ايمن
منور طبعا من انا
ومنتظر عودتك مرة تانية

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامظلووووووووووووووووم يامن انا
ماهو حلو وكميل اهو ياناس وبيجاوب  :: 

جاوب ياخويا جاوب  ::p:

----------


## أنفـــــال

مش عاوزة اتوقع دلوقتي .. !!
طيب يا من أنا .. انت مولود في مارس ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انااااااااااااااااااااااا
> سؤالى الاخير
> 
> عايش فى مصر ولا برة مصر ؟؟


*مش بقولك اسألتك يا بنت شهريار تودي في 60 داهية
انا نفسي اعرف حاجة واحدة ؟
هو في مصري لسة عايش في مصر لحد دلوقتي ههههههههههه
متسأليش تاني من فضلك*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا..
> 
> انت عندي ع الماسنجر؟؟؟..
> 
> ياري لو تصحصح كده معانا يا من أنا...


*لا للاسف يا شعاع مش موجود عندك علي الماسنجر*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لتكون عاوز تبقى مختفي و ماتجاوبش و بعدين تيجي اليوم رابع مبسوط ان محدش عرفك !!
> مش هي دي اللعبة على فكرة


.. 
*لا يا انفال 
انا الحمد لله بجاوب عليكوا كلكو
بس انتي اللي مش بتحطي اسئلة ههههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنفال ..أقولك مين تبقى من أنا وتبعتيلي حتة من التشيز كيك ؟
> من أناااااااااااااااااا ..على فكرة بقى وحشتيني جدا يعني.. يلا سي يو آفتر ذيس حلقة قبل ماأتهور بحرف زيادة
> بيرو ...good job ياماما بتنشني مظبوووووووووط ..
> 
> ممممممممممممم أنا جاية أمسي دلوقت وحأشوف لو عندي سؤال 
> منورين ياجماعة ..


*يا مساء الورد يا زهراااء وحشاني كتير جدا
شدي حيلك في الامتحانات ولو انها مش هتنفعك في حاجة نصيحتي ليكي دايما هههههههههه
اما التشيز كيك فأنا اللي هاخد الصينية كلها  ههههههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا و الله أعلم و الله أعلم...
> أعتقد مي مؤمن..


*لا يا شعاع مش مي*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مش عاوزة اتوقع دلوقتي .. !!
> طيب يا من أنا .. انت مولود في مارس ؟


*اشمعني يعني مارس يا انفال
لا مش من مواليد شهر مارش*

----------


## ريـم

يا من انا يا اللي دوختنا ..

قعدت على كرسي التعارف أو كان لك امسية رمضانية قبل كده ؟!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ماشي يا من انا يانا يانتي 
انا هاسأل سؤالين ورا بعض 
هل شاركت قبل كدة بردودك في اي من حلقات من انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

2
اذاكنت بتكتب مواضيع اخر موضوع كتبنه كان في اي قاعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هوة فين فين اللي كل شوية يطير وعاملي فيها خفاش 
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا يا اللي دوختنا ..
> 
> قعدت على كرسي التعارف أو كان لك امسية رمضانية قبل كده ؟!


*صباح الفل يا ريم 
منورانا طبعا
لا مقعدتش علي الكرسي قبل كدة اصلي بصراحة مبحبش اغير الكرسي بتاعي ههههههههه
ولا كان لية امسية رمضانية للاسف*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماشي يا من انا يانا يانتي 
> انا هاسأل سؤالين ورا بعض 
> هل شاركت قبل كدة بردودك في اي من حلقات من انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*اهلا يا مصرية
مش عارف ليه قلقان منك انتي كمان 
اسئلتك متطمنش ههههههههههههههههه
علي العموووم اكيد شاركت في حلقات من انا قبل كدة* 


> اذاكنت بتكتب مواضيع اخر موضوع كتبنه كان في اي قاعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*والله بقالي فترة مكتبتش مواضيع , فقط بدخل ارد علي الناس اللي بتعلق علي مواضيعي واخرج علي طووول
لكن لو عايزة  تعرفي اخر مواضيعي كتبتها في اي قاعة ؟ كانت في قاعة لقاءات في حب الله.
ونورتينا  يا مصراوية ومستنيكي تسألي تاني*

----------


## aynad

*علي فكرة انا عرفتك يا من انا 
انت 




















اللهو الخفي  ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## اسكندرانى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وقعت فى اكبر غلطه يا من انا 

عرفتك 

بالامارة انتى من اسكندرية 

بلديات  يامرسى يا ابو العباس 

ايووووووووووووووووووووووه

وبالامارة  طالبة بالاكاديمية بالاسكندرية 

رغم انك عايشه فى جده بالسعودية 

السن 27 سنة 

تاريخ الميلاد  7 ديسمبر 1980

عندك  من الذرية الصالحه ان شاء الله 2 

دودى وبودى 

توقيعك مكتوب فيه 

( وَالذَّاكِرِينَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا ) 



فاضل بس اقول الاسم 

يااااااااااااااااااااترى 

اسمك ايه 

اسمك ايه 

اسمك ايه 


الى عاوز يعرف 

ده الملف الشخصى بتاع من انا 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/member...astposter&f=49 


اللى عاوز يعرف عرفت ازاى 

يحضر ورق وقلم ومرايا ومعاهم 5 جنيه

----------


## أنفـــــال

كنت هاقولها

----------


## حنين مصر

ههههههههههههههههه

من انا

انت بتدخل فك التكشره تفك  ولا تحط مواضيع

جاااااااااوب بسرررررعه الانكار مش هاينفعك

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايه داااااااااااااااااااا
اسكندرانى اترقى وبقى وكيل نيابة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا والدليل قالولواااااااااااااااااا
وجايب اللينك كمان
عمومااااااااااااااااااا يا اسكندرانى
الانكار مش هينفعك
الملف دا مضروب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وهنشوف من انا هيطلع مين فى الاخر
ياريت محدش يمسك ورقه وقلم
كدا هناكل من بيوتنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحكم فل وياسمين
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اعتذر لان اللينك فى مشاركتى الاولى خطا 
اللينك الصح لمن انا  الاخت العزيزة 
 aynad  
ام دودي وبودي
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/member.php?u=2496
اكرر اعتذارى واسفى

----------


## بنت شهريار

صحى النوم يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
تعالى كمل الاجاباااااااااااااااات
علشان اللى هيجاوب غلط هنقبض عليه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طائر الشرق

ههههههههههههههههههههه  بنت  شهريا  زنقت من انا فى خانة اليك 

ايه الحرفنة دى  

طب  هل  انت  من المشاركين فى قاعة المناقشات بكثرة؟؟؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

اشطة يا واد يا طائر  لا بجد  يا واد طلعت هندسة فعلا  

انا اعتقد انى وصلت للحل  عرفت يا من انا ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx:: 

اعترف  يا استاذتى عايزين  تعرفو هى مين





خمنوووووووووووووووووووووو

اعتقد انها  الفاضلة الاستاذة  ام البنات

----------


## بنت شهريار

نشششششششششششششششنت ياطائر
عموما هاااااااااااااااااااااانت كلها ساعات ونعرف
ان كنت هتاخد التقييم ولا من اللى هيتقبض عليهم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طائر الشرق

اشطة يا واد يا طائر  لا بجد  يا واد طلعت هندسة فعلا  

انا اعتقد انى وصلت للحل  عرفت يا من انا ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx:: 

اعترفى  يا استاذتى عايزين  تعرفو هى مين





خمنوووووووووووووووووووووو

اعتقد انها  الفاضلة الاستاذة  ام البنات

----------


## طائر الشرق

اشطة يا واد يا طائر  لا بجد  يا واد طلعت هندسة فعلا  

انا اعتقد انى وصلت للحل  عرفت يا من انا ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx:: 

اعترفى  يا استاذتى عايزين  تعرفو هى مين

 :king: 



خمنوووووووووووووووووووووو

اعتقد انها  الفاضلة الاستاذة  ام البنات

----------


## the_chemist

هو من أنا تاه و لا ايه

خبتيه فين يا بنت شهريار

طب قول عنوان آخر مشاركة ليك و أنا برضو مش هأعرفك

يعنى هيبقي بينى و بينك

و بعدين بتفرقوا تشيز كيك هنا و إحنا قاعدين مفيش حتة و كوباية شاى

يا حرااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## طائر الشرق

تشيز  كيك   دا  انجليزى يا مرسى

اه فهمت يا ناس  فهمت

 كمان  فى مخدرات  وما اخدش  حتة

ارمو  قرش  وانا هاجيبه من غير ما حد ياخدباله بسرعة

----------


## aynad

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وقعت فى اكبر غلطه يا من انا 
> 
> ...


*ايه دة اسمي هنا يا حالولي يا حالولي
ازاي يكون من انا تبقي انا يا اسكندراني
مانا هارية من انا اسئلة من اول الحلقة
بس وحياتك لعرفهولك متتعبش نفسك انت بس هههههههههه
اصلي طمعانة في تقييم معنديش لمبات خضرة كتير هههههههه*

----------


## aynad

*اخر سؤال لمن انا 
انت موجود عندي علي الماسنجر ولو اه 
علي الهوت ميل ولا الياهو ؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

معلش يا جمااعة اتأخرت عليكوا 
والله مشاغل 
يلا نكمل



> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وقعت فى اكبر غلطه يا من انا 
> 
> ...


*يا سلاااااام علي الاختراعاات يا ناااس 
لالالا اقطع الورقة واكسر القلم دة يا اسكندراني 
بيغشيشوك غلط هههههههههههههه
يلا فنكر تاني 
وتابع يمكن اخد انا التقييم هههههههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صحى النوم يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> تعالى كمل الاجاباااااااااااااااات
> علشان اللى هيجاوب غلط هنقبض عليه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*انا جيت اهو يا بنت شهريار 
مبلاش دوشة بقة 
عملالي هوليلة في كل مصيبة كدة هههههههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اشطة يا واد يا طائر لا بجد يا واد طلعت هندسة فعلا 
> 
> انا اعتقد انى وصلت للحل عرفت يا من انا
> 
> اعترفى يا استاذتى عايزين تعرفو هى مين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*انت كمان بتخترع يا طائر
برضه مش انا ام البنات*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو من أنا تاه و لا ايه
> 
> خبتيه فين يا بنت شهريار
> 
> طب قول عنوان آخر مشاركة ليك و أنا برضو مش هأعرفك
> 
> يعنى هيبقي بينى و بينك
> 
> و بعدين بتفرقوا تشيز كيك هنا و إحنا قاعدين مفيش حتة و كوباية شاى
> ...


*يا عم كميائي هو انا فاكر اكلت ايه النهاردة علشان افتكرلك اخر مشاركة
وبعدين انا اكلت التشيز كيك كله لوحدي
تبقي تخلي انفال تعمل صينية تانية  ههههههههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اخر سؤال لمن انا 
> انت موجود عندي علي الماسنجر ولو اه 
> علي الهوت ميل ولا الياهو ؟


*يارب يكون فعلا اخر سؤال يا ام بودي وميكونش قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل الاخير ههههههههه
لا للاسف مش موجود عندك علي الماسنجر لا الهوت ولا الياهو*

----------


## بنت شهريار

هو انا نطققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققت
اه ياغالبانة يانا  :: 

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقى من الزمن ساعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 

ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششش

----------


## aynad

*انا شاكة في ابن البلد 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## أنفـــــال

على فكرة بقى معرفش بقى .. 
من انا دة بقى صعب اوي بصراحة بقى .. 
و انا بعلن عجزي يا من أنا  .. أنا مش قادرة أعرفك ..!
 ::

----------


## زهــــراء

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل شيء انكشفن وبان  :: 
ده من أنا قر وإعترف بكل حاجة آخر كرم اهو مدلعكم  ::p:

----------


## ريـم

زوزووووووووووو
مش مدلعنا يا بنتي ولا حاجة ..  :: 
عمري ما احترت كده .. 
(ولا خليني ساكتة لحسن انت عارفة اللي فيها  ::$:  ::$: )
.. 
انا كمان بأعلن عجزي مع انفال ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

متاخدوش عليهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مش كل من انا زى من انا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دعاء ثابت

حاسة انها الاخت الفاضلة رحمة  :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:  لو مش هى هزعل

----------


## دعاء ثابت

من اناااااااااااااااا
انفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
 :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y: 
عايزة التقييم بقى

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين يزود

----------


## aynad

*من انا ابن البلد
هاتي التقييييم يا بيرو
عايزة لمبة خضرة وملعلعة*

----------


## أنفـــــال

من أنا طلع مين في الاخر بقى ؟؟ 
انا نمت و صحيت و لسة محدش عرفه !!
 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

جووووووووووووووووود مووووووووووووووووننج











جووووووووووووووووووووود افتر نووووووووووووون بقى

 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 



صباح الخير والهنا والسعادة





وصباح الفل والورد والياسمين





انتهت حلقتنا الجميلة 




واجمل مافيها تواجدكم معنا




مع من انا الجميل الطيب





اللى دوخنا وراة من مصر 




للعراق  :Baby2: 








للسعودية  :Baby2: 








 للكويت  :Baby2: 








واللى هيركب الطيارة ويجيلنا باليوزر الاصلى بتاعة  :Dribble: 










وهيطلع مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين !!  :Wacko: 






اظهر وبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان







عليك الاماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان







يااااااااااااااا...  :Blink: 





ياااااااااااااااااااا..........  :Blink: 






يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا............  :Blink: 





؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياترى هنقبض على مين  ::p: 
وهنقيم  مين  ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

ايوة .. 
فينه بقى من أنا ؟؟ 
 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

اكيد اكيد لسه نايم
صحووووووووووووووووووة

----------


## أنفـــــال

كمااااااااااااااااااان .. !!
عاوز حد يصحيه !!
 يعني لا عارف يلعب و لا عارف يجاوب و بييجي متأخر و كمان لازم حد يصحيه ..  ::p: 
 ::

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
بيروووووووو من انا راحت عليه نومه اكيد 
قولى انتى بقى 
او اقول انا وخلاص .................. طيب غششينى ههههههههههههههههههه
نحن فى الانتظار يامسهل

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يامن انا

يارررررررررررب يسلط عليك اللى عندك

علشان تنام وتسيبنا كدا

عمومااااااااا


من انا تقييم سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالب



واللى هياخد التقييم الايجابى 





هو











يبقى










حضرته











يبقى












اول حرف من اليوزر بتاعه













ا / اسكندراااااانى





الف مبروك التقييم

فعلا ايناد هى من انا

بس عرفتها منييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  ::mm:: 

دا الناس كلها مسكت الورقة والقلم محدش عرفها

الف مبروك يافندم

وهارد لك للاعزاء المشاركين


تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## aynad

*عاااااااااااااااااا مين بينااادي ههههههههههههه
يا صباح الاستاكوزا عليكوا 
امووووووت واعرف عرفتني ازاااي يا اسكندراااني
والله شاكة ان عبير اللي قالتلك مش عارفة لييييه هههههههههههه
منك لله يا بيرو يا قرفاني في حياااتي*

----------


## aynad

*بعد اذنك يا بيرو
دودي عايز يلعب ممكن تعمليله حلقة مخصوص علشانه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *عاااااااااااااااااا مين بينااادي ههههههههههههه
> يا صباح الاستاكوزا عليكوا 
> امووووووت واعرف عرفتني ازاااي يا اسكندراااني
> والله شاكة ان عبير اللي قالتلك مش عارفة لييييه هههههههههههه
> منك لله يا بيرو يا قرفاني في حياااتي*


بقى جاية متاخر وكمان 
وجايلك عيييييييييييييييين  :3: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استلقى وعدك بقى
اه طبعا اصلى عملت مزاد واسكندرانى غلب
حتى بأمارة ماقلتلك على ضيوف الخلقات العشرة اللى جايين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتينا حبيبتى
وشكرا لتواجدك الجميل معنا
اتمنى تكونى قضيتى وقت جميل معانا

تحياتى اليكِ 
 :f2:

----------


## aynad

> بقى جاية متاخر وكمان 
> وجايلك عيييييييييييييييين 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> استلقى وعدك بقى
> اه طبعا اصلى عملت مزاد واسكندرانى غلب
> حتى بأمارة ماقلتلك على ضيوف الخلقات العشرة اللى جايين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا بيرو
علي اجمل حلقة قضيتها في المنتدي
وميرسي جدا للضيوف اللي كانوا زي العسل اللي استقبلوني بالطبلة والرقص والزراغيت هههههههه
بحبكم في الله
ومستنية الحلقة الجاية يارب يكون سهل
وبيرو حبيبتي هتغششني علشان انا صاحبتها ومهونش عليها هههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *بعد اذنك يا بيرو
> دودي عايز يلعب ممكن تعمليله حلقة مخصوص علشانه 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


مش كفاية علينا ماااااااااااااااااااااااااامتة
كمان دودى
وبكرة تقوليلنا بودى

بس هو ينورنا وملكيش دعوة
نعملة حلقة خاصة جدااااااا
اطلعى انتى منها  ::p:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وقعت فى اكبر غلطه يا من انا 
> 
> ...


*اشكرك على التقييم يا بنت شهريار 

ومعلش بقى يا ام بودى ودودى 

اقولك انا بقى عرفتك ازاى 

جبتى ورقة وقلم ومرايا 

وجبتى الخمسه جنيه بتاعة الاستمارة 

اقولك بقى 

انا كتبت فى اول مشاركتى لك 

وقعت فى اكبر غلطه يا من انا 

بسبب مشاركتك اللى قبلى مباشرة 

الرزق بقى 

انا قاعد محتار واضرب اخماس فى اسداس 

مين من انا 

طالبه 

فوق العشرين 

متزوجة وتعول 

خارج مصر 

توقيعها اسلامى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فجأه 

لقيت مشاركتك امامى بتوقيع اسلامى 

طبقت الاجابات وجدتها كلها تنطبق عليك 

قلت الحق بقى مبدهاش 

واكسب التقييم 

غلطتك ان ايناد شاركت وهى نازلة اجابات صريحه عن كل حاجة 

بس لك عندى هدية لبودى ودودى 

عروستين زى الفل 

اسكندرانيه 

ايه رايك 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما*

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخير والهنا السعادة 
على الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل

سعدنا بتواجدكم معنا فى الحلقة السادسة
لمسابقة من انا

ارجوا ان تكون الحلقة نالت رضاكم
وتكونوا قضيتم وقت ممتع 
مع ضيفتنا الغالية ايناد

والف الف مبروك اخى الفاضل اسكندرانى

وانتظرونا فى حلقتنا القادمة

مع ضيفنا القادم 

وحلقتنا الجديدة 

ومن أنا ؟؟ 

تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى للجميع

----------


## aynad

> اشكرك على التقييم يا بنت شهريار 
> 
> ومعلش بقى يا ام بودى ودودى 
> 
> اقولك انا بقى عرفتك ازاى 
> 
> جبتى ورقة وقلم ومرايا 
> 
> وجبتى الخمسه جنيه بتاعة الاستمارة 
> ...


*والله برافو عليكي يا اسكندراني
ومبروك عليك التقييم
بس دة غباء مني , ايه اللي خلاني ادخل باليوزر بتاعي واشارك هههههههههههه
انا اللي جبت دة كله لنفسي زماني اخدت انا التقييم كنت عايزة لمبة خضرا ههههههههههه
بس متغلاش عليكي يا اسكندراني يا ابن بلدي 
مبرووك عليك مرة تانية ومستنية العرايس للولاد ههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

مع مساء جميل
 :f2: 



فى ليل هادىء
 :f2: 



مع اجمل لقاء
 :f2: 



بين الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل
 :f2:  :f2: 







اتيت اليكم



مع ضيفنا العزيز








ضيفنا الغالى








ضيفنا المميز دائما










ضيفنا صاحب الروح الشفافة











ضيفنا صاحب الطلة الخاطفة












ضيفنا العزيز


*مــــــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*


 





اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*





وطبعا جاااااااااااااااى مع القوانين





الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...





الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..





بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر





ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة





اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة





اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## أنفـــــال

مش عارفة انا كل من أنا تجيبوه بيبقى عاوز حد يصحيه الاول .. 
حد يا جماعة يصحي من انا نمرة 7 دة !!
اما نشوووووووووووف  ::p:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته

يا هلا يا هلاااااا

من أناااااا...

عبييييييييييير....أنا مستنية على باب القاعة من بدري يعني 

من أنت...منور يا فندم...ياريت بقى تركز معايا كده...عشان أنا ليا نوايا شريرة المرة دي 

أول لما تيجي هاجي 

سلام مؤقت..
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

يوووووووووووووووووووووووووة
دا انا لسه مصحياة قبل ما اجى علطول
لحق نام تانى  :: 

يامن اناااااااااااااااااااااااا
صحى النوم ياعم كسفتنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش يا انفال .. اديلو فرصة تانية

ساررررررررررة .. اوعى تتحركى من على الباب 
وركزززززززززززززززززززززى هههههههههههههههههههههههه


السؤااااااااااااااااااال الاوووووووووووووووووووووووول

ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششششششش

من انا تبع الطف الكائنات ؟؟
ام افظع الكائنات ؟؟

لا مؤاخذة ياشباب هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

أهلا و أهلا و أهلا .. بكل الموجودين معانا في الماتش ، قصدي اللعبة .. و نرحب باللعيبة الكبار أوي أوي ..
أنفال   == معلشي حقك علينا هنعوضوهالك في اللعبة  هتلاقيني فريرة تسألي السؤال .. تجيلك الاجابة في الحال 
شعاع == ربنا يدي كل واحد على قد ضميره و صدقيني هتتعبى في كلامى و تفسيره 
بنت شهريار و اولتها سؤال .. تقيل العيار و محتاج مقال




> من انا تبع الطف الكائنات ؟؟
> ام افظع الكائنات ؟؟


الزمن ده زمن الدش و السات
من كام سنه كان في ولاد و بنات
دوقتي اختفت كل الفروقات
الذكور في منهم ألطف الكائنات
و البنات بقى بينهم أفظع الموجودات 

و سلامى على اللى حاضر معانا سلامى على اللى فاضي مكانه 
سلامى انشالله يوصل سلامى اسامى ما اريد اذكر اسامى و سلامى 

 :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياصلاة النببببببببببببببببببببببى
ياريتك فضلت مستخبى يامن انا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا اجابتك عاوزة اجابة يافندم

انفااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
اهو جالك انتى روحتى تنامى ياحبيبتى
تعالى ترجمى بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

اممممممممممممممممممممممممم
من انا 
اسمك بالعربووووووووووووو ولا نووووووووووووووووو ؟؟

----------


## أم أحمد

يا مساء الجمال
اهلا يا من انا
حلقة شكلها شديد من اولها
ولا عرفت انت من البنات ولا من البنين
بس انا جاية اسجل حضور اهو ومتابعة من اول الحلقة
لما نشوف اخرتها معاك او معاكِ هههههههههه

من انا عضو ولا مشرف؟

عبير مساء النشاط يا قمراية

----------


## Masrawya

ولكم باك يا بيرروو

اهلا اهلا من انــا  version 7  
منور منور

وانا برده معرفتش انت male ولا female؟ :: 

و الاسم بتاعك مكون من اسم ولا اتنين؟
و لو منكن توصفى التوقيع بتاعك؟

و ثاانكس و جاية تانى اكيد.
ويل بى بااك
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

سلام عليكم 
اول ما ييجى من انا حد يبلغنى عشان اعرفه 
سؤالى  قبل ما ابدا الاسئلة التلاته بتوع المسابقة 
انت عاوزنى اعرفك فى اى يوم من ايام المسابقة 
يعنى اقووووووووووووووول انت مين يوم ايه 
منتظرك لحد ما ترجع

----------


## مـن أنا؟

بنت شهريار رجعت تاني .. عشان تزيد تفسير المعاني ..




> اممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> من انا 
> اسمك بالعربووووووووووووو ولا نووووووووووووووووو ؟؟


العربي كلام ربنا المبين
و شرف العروبة طول السنين 
عربي طبعا قلب و لسان و دين 

_______________

الغالية ام احمد نورتنا و بتقول سؤال عاوز اجابة على طول



> من انا عضو ولا مشرف؟


ياستي فرقت ايه اشراف
و العضو نفسه كمان ياما شاف
كلنا هنا ايد واحدة ومابنخاف
  __________

مصراوية يا سكر زيادة .. صباحك نور و هنا و سعادة 



> وانا برده معرفتش انت male ولا female؟


انا  أحب المراية و المنضرة 
الحب العطر و الهدوم المتعطرة
أنا أختك شوكولاتاية مسكرة 




> و الاسم بتاعك مكون من اسم ولا اتنين؟


رصيدك خلص في السؤالين 
ولازم يكون في احتمالين 
انا اسمي واحد و معناه كلمتين




> و لو منكن توصفى التوقيع بتاعك؟


التوقيع بتاعي بقى كاروهات 
ساعات دعوة و ساعات لينكات 
ساعات صورة و شوية أبيات

----------


## أنفـــــال

الردود كلها شعر و بتاع  :: 
 انت يا عم من أنا او يا اخت من انا خد الاسئلة و جاوب عليهاا مرة واحدة كدة :
1 - نشيط في قاعات ايه ؟
2- عايش فين ؟
3- متزوج او متزوجة ؟

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أنا اتصدمت يامن أنت ...ماشاء الله كل مرة أكتشف مواهب في حد كلكم طلعتوا تنفعوا تمثلوا وتاخذوا اوسكار كمان  :: 
مممممممممممممممممممم
طب تحبي أسأل سؤال يخلي كل شيء ينكشفن ويبان؟؟؟ :: 
راجعة تاني صباحك شِعر وورد ...
بيروووووووو ينفع أحزر الشخصية أنا وأخد التقييم  ههههههههههههههههههه
فاصل ونواااااااااااصل .. :Girl (25):

----------


## بنت شهريار

> عبير مساء النشاط يا قمراية


صباح الفل ياسمسمة 
تابعيناااااااااااااا علشان تاخدى التقييم  :: 




> ولكم باك يا بيرروو
> 
> اهلا اهلا من انــا version 7 
> منور منور


ولكم نوجااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اخبارك ايه حبيبتى
ان شالله يكون الخيار تمام  ::p: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا حبيبتى
هاتى حتة بقى





> سلام عليكم 
> اول ما ييجى من انا حد يبلغنى عشان اعرفه 
> سؤالى قبل ما ابدا الاسئلة التلاته بتوع المسابقة 
> انت عاوزنى اعرفك فى اى يوم من ايام المسابقة 
> يعنى اقووووووووووووووول انت مين يوم ايه 
> منتظرك لحد ما ترجع


هو دى الناس الجامددددددددددددددددة
وسيق وسيق من الفوز تقريبا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واضح ان التقييمات بتعطى قوة  :: 
منورنا يافندم




> الردود كلها شعر و بتاع 
> انت يا عم من أنا او يا اخت من انا خد الاسئلة و جاوب عليهاا مرة واحدة كدة :


ولدينا كل جديد يافندم
نورتينا




> بيروووووووو ينفع أحزر الشخصية أنا وأخد التقييم ههههههههههههههههههه


طبعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ياحبيبتى ينفع
وساعتها هتاخدى حتت تقييم سااااااااااااااااااااااااالب  :: 
وحشتينى


صباح الفل يامن انا
صحى النووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

هو إيه الحكاية

يا من أنا العبد لله مش بيحب اللف و الدوران

من الآخر كده

و من غير مقدمات

أنا محتاج التقييم الموجب بتاع الحلقة

فأنا منتظر منك رسالة ع الخاص و بسرعة تقولى مين أنت

و طنش بنت شهريار مش هأقول لها حاجة

و لا حتى هأقول لإبن البلد

إتفقنا

منتظر الرسالة و لا أبعت لك الايميل أحسن بنت شهريار تقف لى على باب البوسطة

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
يا سلام عليكي يا من أنا...شكلك عسولة..

مممممممممممم...
قوليلي..
هو أنا برد في مواضيع ليكي ولا لأ؟؟؟..لو الإجابة اه...آخر موضوع رديت ليكي فيه كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟؟...

و عموماً عموماً يعني....



بدأت أخمممممممن 
*

----------


## ابن البلد

> سلامى انشالله يوصل سلامى اسامى ما اريد اذكر اسامى و سلامى


تعديل بسيط
إن شاء الله 
تكتب هكذا
إن شاء الله
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## بنت شهريار

من انا نام ولا ايه  :: 

يامن اناااااااااااااااااااااا
انت منين ؟؟

----------


## aynad

*طب يا من انا
انتي شاركتي في الحلقة السادسة من حلقة من انا ؟*

----------


## بنت شهريار

من انا 
راح راح راح  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

العزيز الاسكندراني :



> سلام عليكم 
> اول ما ييجى من انا حد يبلغنى عشان اعرفه 
> سؤالى قبل ما ابدا الاسئلة التلاته بتوع المسابقة 
> انت عاوزنى اعرفك فى اى يوم من ايام المسابقة 
> يعنى اقووووووووووووووول انت مين يوم ايه 
> منتظرك لحد ما ترجع


منور قلوبنا يا اسكندراني
على شط بلدك الشوق رماني
مفكر نفسك هتعرف تاني ؟
بلاش احلام و كفاية اماني ..  :;): 

______________

الفاضلة انفال :




> 1 - نشيط في قاعات ايه ؟


في كل قاعة ليا موضوعات 
بس لا باكل دسم و لا حلويات
فاهماني طبعاً يا ست البنات
نورتي يا نجمة القاعات 




> 2- عايش فين ؟


عايش في قلب اللي داب فيا
لو مش موجود لازال الامل فيا
مصر بلدي و لو لف الكون بيا
مصر نعمة هتفضل أغلى هدية




> 3- متزوج او متزوجة ؟


لو قلت متجوز ابقى كذاب
بس يادوبك فتحت لقلبي باب
من غير قلم و من غير كتاب 
في أمل بكرة نلقى الأحباب  :2: 


__________

العزيزة زوزو  :

زهراء يا وردة الصبح النادي
يا أجمل طير في ربوع بلادي
خليهم يلعبوا حادي بادي
نشوف مين هيعرفني السنة دي  ::hop:: 

__________


أبو أمنية العزيز :

يا ابو امنية الحق حق 
جايز تعرفي و جايز لأ  :;): 

________

الاخت شعاع من نور :




> هو أنا برد في مواضيع ليكي ولا لأ؟؟؟..لو الإجابة اه...آخر موضوع رديت ليكي فيه كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟؟


انتي عندي قمر مالهوش غياب  :f: 
لا ملامة بيناو لا حتى عتاب
دايما حبايب اخوات و صحاب
حتى اختلافنا ملوش أسباب

__________


الاخت aynad




> انتي شاركتي في الحلقة السادسة من حلقة من انا ؟


مشاركتي كانت مشاركة وجدانية
متابعة للكلام بالعقل ويا النية
كانت حلقة حلوة و لوحة فنية
ضحكتيني كتير بالردود الشقية 

_______________

----------


## أنفـــــال

يا ست من أنا .. انتي فاهمة اللعبة اصلا ؟؟  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

عروستتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى ؟؟
ما انااااااااااااااااا  :3: 

شكلنا هنروح القسم حضرتك
كدا عرفنا انك بنوتة
من مصر
مش متزوجة
واسمك بالعربى
وشقى قوووووووووووى وتموت فى اللف والدوران  ::mm:: 

حضرتك حضرت ميتنج للمنتدى ؟؟

----------


## loly_h

*صباح الخيـــــــر لكل الموجودين

بيرو حبيبتى ... إزيك ياقمراية

مـــــــــــن أنــــــــــــا 

منورانـــــــا ومحيرانــــــــا

طيب ممكن ابعت لك واحدة بيتزا

وتوضحيلنا شوية إجاباتك

ولو موش بتحبى البيتزا اجيب لك طعمية

وارجع واعيد سؤال إتسأل

انتـــى مشرفة؟؟؟

والسؤال التانى

عمرك اد ايه

من 20 لـــ 30

ولا من 30 لـــ40

ويارب اطلع بإجابة وإلا لافى بيتزا ولا طعمية

انتى حرة بأة

ورجعالك تانى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

لووووووووووووووووووووولى
ايووووووووووووووووووة ركزى فى الاسئلة كدا
على الله يجاوب المرة دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتينى حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

يالولى وفرى فلوسك 
لا بيتزا ولا طعمية 
انا حاقولك هى مين 
وانتى اديها تقييم 
استعد يا من انا بقى لتقييمات لولى 
وما ادراك ما تقييمات لولى

----------


## شعاع من نور

*





			
				انتي عندي قمر مالهوش غياب 
لا ملامة بيناو لا حتى عتاب
دايما حبايب اخوات و صحاب
حتى اختلافنا ملوش أسباب
			
		

يارب يخليكي و الله انتي اللي شكلك عسولة يا من أنا...

بس معلش يعني لعبة از لعبة 

أنا مصمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ة على السؤال...





			
				هو أنا برد في مواضيع ليكي ولا لأ؟؟؟..لو الإجابة اه...آخر موضوع رديت ليكي فيه كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟؟...
			
		

و حطي عليه ده كمان...

مشاركاتك يا من أنا فوق ال 3000؟؟؟؟؟..نعم أم لا...

كده يبقوا سؤالين...

عبييييييييييييييييييييير زهرااااااااااااااااااااء  قولوا لمن أنا العسل انها كده مش اللعبة...خليها تلعب حلو بقى....

راجعالك تاني يا من أنا...
*

----------


## Masrawya

فيش اجاابة واضحه صاريحه ابداا
الاجابات عوزة تفسييييير :Wacko: 


طب قوليييلى 

اخر موضوع نزلتيه كان فى وتش قااااااااعة ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

تاني مرة عشان البيه .. ان مافهمش الحق عليه  ::mm:: 
هنبسطوهالكم 




> حضرتك حضرت ميتنج للمنتدى ؟؟


لأ ارتباطى بيكم ماهوش محتاج ميتنج ارتباط روحانى حضرتك  :Hug2: 
و كنت هحضر قبل كدة بس الوقت ماسعفنيش و جالى برد ارزاق بقى  :Play Ball: 




> انتـــى مشرفة؟؟؟


السؤال دة كمان اتسأل و انا جاوبت عليه قبل كده مش هنكرر بقى  :1: 
و الاجابة كانت واضحة اوى زي عين الشموسة راجعيها هتفهميها دوغرى 





> عمرك قد ايه ..


معلشي اصلي مابحبش الاختيارات يعنى و كده  :1: 
عمرى بالنسبة لايه ؟ عقلي فوق الخمسين
قلبي .. مات و اتدفن من سنتين ..
اللي بيشوفني بيقول في العشرين .. و شهادة ميلادي قربت على التلاتين




> مشاركاتك يا من أنا فوق ال 3000؟؟؟؟؟


زمان فى المدرسه قالولى ان الجمله اللى مش في اخرها علامه استفهام تبقى مش سؤال  ::mm:: 
و انتى حاطة عدد 5 علامة استفهام سؤال ده ؟؟  :1: 
مشاركاتى كمن انا اقل من الف و عمرى واضح فى المنتدى طبعا و تاريخ التسجيل هتلاقيه موجود . :1: 
هطلع عينيكم  ::stpd:: 
لا بجد مشاركاتى الحقيقية فعلا اقل من 3000 




> هو أنا برد في مواضيع ليكي ولا لأ؟؟؟..لو الإجابة اه...آخر موضوع رديت ليكي فيه كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟؟


ياربى على الزن  ::rolleyes:: 
اقولك ابعتلك رساله اقولك فيها انا مين و ماتجيش هنا تانى طيب ؟؟  ::-s: 
الاجابة مش آه 
الاجابة ايوة  :1:  و باعتبارها مش اه يبقى مش هجاوب على الجزأ التانى من السؤال 

مصراوية حسب قواعد اللعبة اسئلتك خلصت همة 3 اسئلة فقط  منورة يا اختي  :Girl (25): 


و صبح الصباح على الخدود التفاح  :Girl (3):

----------


## نشــــوى

من انا ايه الحركات دي مش ممكن انا دوخت يا فندم 

انا استنتجت ان حضرتك بما انك بتحب كاظم الساهر اذن انت بنت لان الرجالة ما بيطيقهوش ما اعرفش ليه  :: 



> و سلامى على اللى حاضر معانا سلامى على اللى فاضي مكانه 
> سلامى انشالله يوصل سلامى اسامى ما اريد اذكر اسامى و سلامى


سلااااااااااامي لك يا فندم على الاغنية التحفففففففة .. 

انا شاكة في تلاتة .. بس هرجع تاني اقول مين فيهم  ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

سؤال بس .. 
مادام انت يا من انا مش عاوز تلعب .. بتضايقنا ليه ؟؟
اصلا يعني  .. ليه الحركات دي ؟؟
طيب بتدخل قاعة اللغات يا من انا ؟؟

----------


## loly_h

*



			
				يالولى وفرى فلوسك 
لا بيتزا ولا طعمية 
انا حاقولك هى مين 
وانتى اديها تقييم 
استعد يا من انا بقى لتقييمات لولى 
وما ادراك ما تقييمات لولى 
			
		

تخيل فعلا البتزا موش جابت اى نتيجة

مضطرة الجأ للتقيمات من تانى

ماباليد حيلة

احنا عملنا اللى علينا والباقى على ربنا

وكمان احلى تقييم لبيرو 

من انــــــــا






في كل قاعة ليا موضوعات 
بس لا باكل دسم و لا حلويات
فاهماني طبعاً يا ست البنات
نورتي يا نجمة القاعات 
			
		

ليكى ياقمراية موضوعات فى قاعة التصميم؟؟؟

ورجعالك تانى

*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
دوختنا يامن انا 
كدا حرام انا حاسه انى عاوزة اعمل لى اعاده تأهيل لتزويد نسبه الذكاء عندى ههههههههههههههه
شوفى بقى يامن انا انا شاكه فى ثلاثه 
اما انفال  او عزة نفس او الشحروره 
لو مش حد منهم انا هتغاظ قوىىىىىى  ::@: 
سؤالى بتدخلى قاعه الخواطر وليكى موضوعات اكرر موضوعات مش مشاركات ركزى معايا موضوعات 
يارب تجاوبى اجابه اعرف افهمها 
والى لقاء

----------


## aynad

م


> شاركتي كانت مشاركة وجدانية
> متابعة للكلام بالعقل ويا النية
> كانت حلقة حلوة و لوحة فنية
> ضحكتيني كتير بالردود الشقية


*ههههههههههههههههه لا دة كمان شااااعر 
ميرسي جدا يا من انا علي كلماتك الغنية ههههههههههه
انا عندي احساااس فظيع ان من انا ولد مش بنت 
وانا شاكة في كيميائي مش عارفة لييه
قر واعترف صح ولا صح ؟؟
حضري التقييم يا بيرو يلا*

----------


## aynad

*طب سؤال تاني يا من انا
تاريخ اشتراكك في المنتدي بالظبط 
اليوم والشهر والسنة هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## أنفـــــال

يا ساتر يا رب .. فعلا زمن وحش  :: 
فعلا الجوع كافر .. يعني من أنا دة .. عشان محتاج درجتين تقييم مستخسر يقول كلمة واحدة ..!
طيب اقيمك انا يا سيدي و قولي انت مين و مش عاوزة اتقيم !!
انا التقييم بتاعي ب 92 نقطة ..!!
دة انت غريب .. او انتي غريبة  .. الله اعلم بقى .. !!

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
طيب يا من أنا 

بعد فحص الإجابات الموجودة....

و بردو ربنا يستر ربنا يستر ربنا يستر....

انتِ يا من أنا و الله أعلم...تبقي أنفال...
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
الله الله الله
ايه الحلاوة دى
ايه الطعامة دى
ايه اللى بيحصل داااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

دا انت طلعت اكتشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف يامن انا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شدوا حيلكم ياجماعه
شكلة قرب ينهار ويققققققققققققققققققققققع

يامن انا
سهلها شوية انت فعلا دوختنا وحيرتنا
بس نورتنا والله  :f: 


متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة  ::

----------


## aynad

*طب نقول من انا تبقي
احلي كلمة ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مادام انت يا من انا مش عاوز تلعب .. بتضايقنا ليه ؟؟
> اصلا يعني .. ليه الحركات دي ؟؟
> طيب بتدخل قاعة اللغات يا من انا ؟؟


لقد نفد رصيدكم من الأسئلة ، يرجى اعادة شحن من انا  :good: 




> ليكى ياقمراية موضوعات فى قاعة التصميم؟؟؟


انا ايوة واد في العلم قديم
اصيل و شهم و اصلي كريم
بس اكيد مليش تصاميم 
للاسف لم اشارك في التصاميم نهائي يا لولى   :f: 




> سؤالى بتدخلى قاعه الخواطر وليكى موضوعات اكرر موضوعات مش مشاركات ركزى معايا موضوعات


قاعة الخواطر سبتها من زمان
من ايام زمان و كان ياما كان
و ياما كتبنا فيها بالالوان




> تاريخ اشتراكك في المنتدي بالظبط


اشتركت ايام حلو الكلام
ايام شادي و عماد و اسلام
تحية ليهم و لكل الكرام 
اللي بنوا بيتهم هنا بالأحلام




> فعلا الجوع كافر .. يعني من أنا دة .. عشان محتاج درجتين تقييم مستخسر يقول كلمة واحدة ..!
> طيب اقيمك انا يا سيدي و قولي انت مين و مش عاوزة اتقيم !!
> انا التقييم بتاعي ب 92 نقطة ..!!
> دة انت غريب .. او انتي غريبة .. الله اعلم بقى .. !!


أنفال لحد هنا بقى و كفاية
بتزوديها ليه و بتكبري الحكاية
خليكي متابعة و حلوة معايا 
دي عشرة طويلة ليكي ويايا

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
انا خلاص قررت اقول من انا من الثلاثه اللى ذكرتهم تم اختيارى على..........
 انفال والارزاق على الله

----------


## aynad

_انت ابن البلد ؟_

----------


## أنفـــــال

أعتقد إن من انا .. تبقى .. الشحرورة

----------


## loly_h

*انا كمان بتــــوقع 

مى مـــؤمن*

----------


## ابن البلد

من أنا 
هل غيرت اسمك بالمنتدى قريبا ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

::   ::   :: 
ياصلاة النبى ياصلاة الزين
هسميها حلقة اكتشاف المواااااااااااااااااااااااااهب

باقى من الوقت
ساعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششش

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ابن البلد == لا ماغيرتش اسمى قريب و لا حاجه

----------


## اسكندرانى

> قاعة الخواطر سبتها من زمان
> من ايام زمان و كان ياما كان
> و ياما كتبنا فيها بالالوان


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عرفتك انفال 

يالا نقسم التقييم مع ام البنات

----------


## ابن البلد

> ابن البلد == لا ماغيرتش اسمى قريب و لا حاجه


طالما مغيرتيش أسمك
يبقه أنت أنفال
 :;):

----------


## aynad

*طب يا من انا
اليوزر نيم بتاعك ايه في المنتدي ؟؟ هههههههههههههههه

طب انت من انه محافظة في مصر يا من انا ؟؟
بس بلاش تجاوب بالاشعار اللي يكرمك ههههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

صبااااااااااااااااااااااااااح الخير
 :f2: 

صباااااااااااااااااااح الهنا
 :f2: 

صباااااااااااااح السعادة
 :f2: 



ياصباح من انا




اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل

قضينا معاً وقت اكثر من رااااااااااااائع

اتمنى يكون الجميع مبسوط


وولأسف انتهى وقت مسابقنا



ونقول


مــــــــــــــــــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا



اظهر وبااااااااااااااااااااااااان


عليك الامااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## aynad

*ليه دة النهاردة التلات مش الاربع يا بيرو
انتو مش بتعلنوا عن امسابقة يوم الاربع ؟*

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل  يا ايناد
مدة المسابقة اربعة ايام ياقمر
واحنا ابتدينا الحلقة دى يوم الجمعه بالليل 
على حسب وقت الضيف 

عموما متزعليش ممكن نخلى معانا من انا لغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية الاربع اللى بعد اللى بعد الجاى
انا معنديش مشاكل خااااااااااالص 
انا بس قلت اريحكم من التخمينات  ::

----------


## aynad

طب يلا قولي مين

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامن اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
صحى النووووووووووووووووووووووووووم  :: 

طول عمرك بتصحى بدرى
اشمعنا انهاررررررررررررررررررردة  :: 

معلش يام العيال نديلو فرصة تانية
اعملى نسكافية بسرعة لمن انا علشان نفوقة

----------


## loly_h

*ياتــــــــرى مين هياخد التقييم

يلا ... مستنين 

وصباحكم جميــــــــل*

----------


## أنفـــــال

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..* 
*ايه دة ؟؟* 
*هو من أنا لسة ماجاش ؟؟* 
*....* 


*عموماً انا متأكدة تماماً إن من أنا هي أنـفــــال* 
*...*
*انبسطت معاكم جدا جدا الحلقة دي ..* 
*و عارفة اني تعبتكم شوية و  كنت بايخة شوية ..* 
*بس ارجو انكم تكونوا انبسطتم معايا* 
*طبعاً الحلقة كانت سهلة جدا* 
**

*سعدت جدا جدا بيكم ..* 
*و شطورة يا سارة .. عرفتيني بسرعة .. و انا عارفة عرفتيني إزاي .*
** 

*و كل اللي كان مستني تقييم .. هياخده حالاً* 

*حبي و تقديري ..* 

**

----------


## loly_h

*واللـــــــــــه !!! 


أنفـــــــــــال

ولا بعد 100 سنه كنت هاعرف

كنتى مغيرة اسلوبك خالص

بس بجد برافو عليكى  

عرفتى تخلينا نلف حوالين نفسنا

بس متغاظــــــــــة انـــــــــــا

ومع ذلك كانت حلقة جمييييييييلة 

واللى توقع صح يستحق 10 تقييمات

كل من انا وانتم طيبين *

----------


## بنت شهريار

عزيزتى انفال
حقيقى استمتعنا جدا معاكى بالحلقة
واتمنى انك تكونى انتى كمان اتبسطتى
بجد اكتشفنا موهبة جديدة جواكى
انسانة جميلة حقيقى
اتمنالك كل الخير حبيبتى
ويارب دايما منورانا
تحياتى ومودتى
 :f2: 

والف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
التقييمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ن
هندفنيهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
الف مبروك ام البنات
طبعا كانت اول من توقع انها انفال
 :f2: 

يالوووووووووووووولى
ركزى شوية ياقمر معانا
وامسكى الورقة والقلم
لاززززززززززززززززم اقيمك زى ماقيمتينى زمان  :: 

تحياتى للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

انفــــال
اصابع الاتهام كلها كانت موجه عليكى 
مافيش حد غيرك ساب قاعة الخواطر ولا ايه  :: 

انفال حقيقى  كانت حلقه جميلة ودوختينا و طلعتى عنينا 
بس انبسطنا فعلا وكنتى سكر. 

مبروك على التقيم ام البنات
و عقبال من انا القادم 

تحياتى للجميع

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## aynad

*انا متغاااظة وحااااسة اني حفرقع من الغيظ 
علشان انا كنت حقووول انفااااااال
بس والله طلعتي شاعرة يا انفال والله برافو عليكي
بس احسن انك اتعرفتي اشمعني انا اتعرفت ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
معلش ياانفال حظك جه معايا كدا 
لو على التقييم انا موافقه نقسموا سواء 
بس متزعليش 
اقولك عرفت ازاى ....
1-وضعك الدائم لعلامه الاستفهام 
وعندما جاوبتى على ان الاستاذ زمان كان بيقول مفيش سؤال من غير علامه استفهام 
2- لما سألت وقلت لك ليكى مواضيع فى قاعات الشعر والخواطر قلتى كان زمان وانا قرأت لك رد منذ ايام فيه انك معنتيش بتكتبى شعر زى زمان 



> قاعة الخواطر سبتها من زمان
> من ايام زمان و كان ياما كان
> و ياما كتبنا فيها بالالوان


مره تانيه معلش خيرها فى غيرها 
تقبلى تحياتى 
شكراِ لمن أضاف لى التقييم سواء بيرو او انفال
الى لقاء

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخوانى واخواتى

انتهت حلقتنا الاسبوعية

لمسابقة

من أنا ؟

اتمنى تكون نالت استحسانكم
وتكونوا قضيتوا وقت جميل

وان شاء الله نتقابل مع ضيفنا الجديد

ومفاجآت جديدة فى الحلقة القادمة

انتظروناااااااااااااااا

تحياتى ومودتى للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششش

جاءنا البيان التاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى

ان العضوة المدعووووووووووة شعاع 
هى اول من قام بتوقع شخصية من انا

لان ام البنات وضعت مجموعة تخمينات
وهذا مخالف للشرووووووووووووووووووووط

ياحظك ياشعاع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس بردو مبروك التقييم ام البنات
حظك بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الف مبروك شعاع

وانتظرونا الحلقة القادمة ان شاء الله
بالشروووووووووووووووووط والقوانين الجديدة
تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
كدا يابيرو يالا خيرها فى غيرها  :No: 
اسفه والله ياجماعه يمكن انا مخدتش بالى من الشروط 
عموما انا خلاص مستعده لحذف التقييم الاخير اللى جانى مفيش مشكله طالما انه من حق شعاع  :BRAWA: 
والمره الجايه مش هفكر على الهوا هفكر فى ورقه على جنب كدا ههههههههههههههههههه
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم
> كدا يابيرو يالا خيرها فى غيرها 
> اسفه والله ياجماعه يمكن انا مخدتش بالى من الشروط 
> عموما انا خلاص مستعده لحذف التقييم الاخير اللى جانى مفيش مشكله طالما انه من حق شعاع 
> والمره الجايه مش هفكر على الهوا هفكر فى ورقه على جنب كدا ههههههههههههههههههه
> تقبلى تحياتى


ياجود مورننج يا مورننج الهنا
هو فيه حد بيحذف تقييمات ياقمرااااااااااية
دا دا واخد تقييمى ياناوى على مش عارف ايه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مبروك عليكى حبيبتى
انا اللى بعتذر عن الخطأ 
وبعدين انا وانتى وشعاع واحد
يعنى اعطيكم تقييم
اخد تقييماتكم انتوا الاتنين 
انا معنديش اى بروبليم خااااااااااااااااااالص  :Baby: 

صباحك فل وياسمين  :f:

----------


## aynad

وانا فين التقيم بتاعي
مانا كنت حقول انفال ههههههههههههههه

----------


## أنفـــــال

> وانا فين التقيم بتاعي
> مانا كنت حقول انفال ههههههههههههههه


ايوة كنتي هتقولي أنفال بعد ماتجيبي 48 الف عضو ..  :: 
كمان انا قيمتك ..  :: 
فعلا زمن وحش  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

مع مساء العطر
 :f2: 



فى ليل هادىء
 :f2: 



مع اجمل لقاءات موووووونتى
 :f2: 



بين الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل
 :f2:  :f2: 







اتيت اليكم




مع ضيفنا العزيز








ضيفنا الغالى








ضيفنا المميز دائما






ضيفتا الثامن








ضيفنا صاحب الروح الجريئة












ضيفنا صاحب الطلة الواقعية










اللى مدوخانا وراها

 









ضيفنا العزيز


*مــــــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*


 





اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك





الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...





الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..




والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*





ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة





اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة





اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياولكم ياولكم يامن انا
يامنورنا يامدوخنا
ياللى ربنا يتولاناااااااااااااااااااااااااا

متااااااااااااااااااابعة ولى عودددددددددددددددة  :: 
نورت يافندم والله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

الاخت العزيزة ابنة شهريار المتين
في حديث عن النور؟
فأن النور نورك والضياء ضياؤك
في حديث عن الرحمة ؟
فأن الرحمة من الله أطلبها وبشدة لزوار الموضوع الكرام
حيث أنني قد أعددت العدة والعتاد والزاد والزواد لكي أطوف بالاعضاء أرجاء المنتدى في رحلة لمعرفة من أنا !

في انتظار الحضور المثمر للاعضاء الكرام

----------


## ابن البلد

انا جاي بس أقول يا أهلا وسهلا  :: 
مش هسأل دلوقتي
بس هتابع  :: 
يمكن ألحق لي تقيمايه ولا حاجه
 :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا جاي بس أقول يا أهلا وسهلا 
> مش هسأل دلوقتي
> بس هتابع 
> يمكن ألحق لي تقيمايه ولا حاجه


الاخ العزيز ابن البلد
حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا 
ومرحبا بك في كل الاوقات 
سواء بالاسئلة  والمتابعة 
او في انتظار التقييمات
 ::eek::

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم....

 هلا هلا من انـــــــا
هتنورنا يا فندم
و بدأتها بحيث اننى و شكلك هدوخنااااا  :: 

تتتتل ممى
انت male ولا  female؟؟

 جايه تانى ان شاء الله.

تحياتى يا بيرووووووو
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> الاخ العزيز ابن البلد
> حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا 
> ومرحبا بك في كل الاوقات 
> سواء بالاسئلة  والمتابعة 
> او في انتظار التقييمات


خد بالك أنا عارفك من أول رد 
 :: 
بس مش عايز أجاوب علشان محرقش الحلقة  ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

من انا .. صباحك سكر  :: 
انا متابعة بالورقة و القلم  ..  :: 
و مش هاسأل دلوقتي ..

----------


## loly_h

*الســــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاتــه...

إزيكــــم جميعــــــا

إزيك بيرو 





			
				اتيت اليكم
مع ضيفنا العزيز
ضيفنا الغالى
ضيفنا المميز دائما
ضيفتا الثامن
ضيفنا صاحب الروح الجريئة
ضيفنا صاحب الطلة الواقعية
اللى مدوخانا وراها
ضيفنا العزيز
			
		

فكرت بعد المقدمة دى هتقوليلنا اسمه

وتسهليها علينــــــــــا 

لكن هيتعرف او هتتعرف إن شاء الله

مــــــــــن انــــــــــا ...

ياأهـــــــــــلا وكمــــــــان سهــــــــــلا

هنحوشها لمين ؟؟؟

وعاوزة اعرف عمرك اد ايه

من 20 لـــ 30  ولا من 30 لــــ40

وإن شاء الله راجعة تانى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقد اتيت تانىىىىىىىىى
وجود موررررررررررررررررررننج عالحلوين
اللى مع التقييم مستنيين

من أنا 
مشرف ام عضو ؟؟

----------


## أم أحمد

*اهلا بيك يا من انا*
*قولي اشتركت امتي بالظبط  في المنتدي*
*ويلا جاوب عشان هامسك الورقة والقلم زي انفال*
*طالما بتجيب نتيجة هههه*
*صباح الفل يا بيروووو*

----------


## اسكندرانى

من غير ورقة وقلم 
انا عرفت مين هو من انا ؟؟
اقول ولا استنى شوية 
لا حاستنى شوية  ونكسب من وجودك 
واللى عاوز يعرف من انا وياخد التقييم 
يبعت لى 5 جنيه وانا ابعت له ............................التقييم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم....
> 
>  هلا هلا من انـــــــا
> هتنورنا يا فندم
> و بدأتها بحيث اننى و شكلك هدوخنااااا 
> 
> تتتتل ممى
> انت male ولا  female؟؟
> 
> ...



هلا وغلا بالمصراوية الحلوة 
حيث أنني دي تمويه وتخفي على رأي اخوانا بتوع لاظوغلي 
وبعد حيث أنني بما انها عجبتك اسمحيلي اتحفك واقولك إذ ربما  ::mazika2:: 

سؤالك له علاقة وثيقة باستحضار هويتي
تلك الهوية التي مازلت احبو في محاولة كبيرة لان احتوي كل جنباتها وتفاصيلها الثرية 

هويتي هي هوية البشرية جمعاء برغم من فرعيتها الاصيلة 
بدون تلك الهوية لما صارت أي هوية أخرى
ان حد الانسحاق في تلك الهوية يبلغ مداه حين تستحضر تلك الهوية لتكوين بنية متماسكة 

 :: 


اللي بعدوووا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> خد بالك أنا عارفك من أول رد 
> 
> بس مش عايز أجاوب علشان محرقش الحلقة


طب خلى حد غيرك يتكلم  :Afro: 
يعني انت من الاى بى حتطلع اي حد عاوز تعرفه
 :W00t1: 
خليك كووووول

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا .. صباحك سكر 
> انا متابعة بالورقة و القلم  .. 
> و مش هاسأل دلوقتي ..


صباحك سكر وطوق ياسمين ياانفال 

في الانتظار

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *الســــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاتــه...
> 
> إزيكــــم جميعــــــا
> 
> إزيك بيرو 
> 
> 
> 
> فكرت بعد المقدمة دى هتقوليلنا اسمه
> ...


وعليكم سلام من الله ورحمة منه وبركاته 
اهلا بالتصميمات الحلوه والتنسيقات الرقيقه
عمري ؟؟؟
كلمة كبيره وتساع شرح كبير
تقصدي عمري الحقيقي او اللي باتمناه او العقلي او عمر مشاعري او عبراتي

في انتظارك تاني  :gp: 

اللي بعدوووووووا

----------


## قلب مصر

يعيني عليك يا من أنا   :Omg: 
مكانش يومك يا من أنا  :Bicycle: 
ياللي كل الناس قاعدة ومستنيالك بالورقة والقلم يا من أنا  :Gun2: 

على العموم أنا هرحب بيك الأول يا من أنا  ::mazika2:: 
ومش هستناك بالورقة والقلم ................... ::xx::   أنا جبت مكتبة متكاملة من ورق واقلام  :: 
علشان اعرف شخصيتك الوقورة الباينة من خلال إجابتك الرزينة المتعقلة 

س سؤال يا من أنا ........ يا ترى يا هل ترى الانسحاق في الهوية المستلب اللي مش عارفين منه اذا كانت منسحقة ولا منعدمة نقدر نعرف من خلاله هويتك ولا مش هيبين حاجة  :Biggrin: 
ياريت تجاوب بدون تفكير  :l:   :l:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لقد اتيت تانىىىىىىىىى
> وجود موررررررررررررررررررننج عالحلوين
> اللى مع التقييم مستنيين
> 
> من أنا 
> مشرف ام عضو ؟؟


فين ان ان تششششششششششششش :Icecream: 
جوتن آبند 
أنا عضو قدييييييم يعمل ويكدح من اجل غد افضل  :good: 

اللي بعدوووووا ياحضرات 
هم ناموا والا اييييييييه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هلا وغلا بالمصراوية الحلوة 
> حيث أنني دي تمويه وتخفي على رأي اخوانا بتوع لاظوغلي 
> وبعد حيث أنني بما انها عجبتك اسمحيلي اتحفك واقولك إذ ربما


لاظوغلى 
وكمان اذ ربما
يامرحبا يامرحبا
نورك غطا عالكهربا
وقعت ياحليوة ولا حدش سما علييييييييييك
طالما وصلنا للاغ وللبما
فاكل شىء انكشفن وباااااااااااااان  :: 

ونقول ماهى اخر موضوعاتك فى المنتدى ؟؟
اعترررررررررررررررف
الانكار مش هيأكلك عيش حاف  ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اهلا بيك يا من انا*
> *قولي اشتركت امتي بالظبط  في المنتدي*
> *ويلا جاوب عشان هامسك الورقة والقلم زي انفال*
> *طالما بتجيب نتيجة هههه*
> *صباح الفل يا بيروووو*


اهلا وسهلا بام احمد الغالية 
هو على طول اسئله كده خبط لزق
مش الناس تقعد تشرب شاي تشرب قهوة  :Icecream: 

انا اشتركت قبلك بعدة شهور
يعني نفس الدفعه عشان المنتدى بيخرج دفعه كل ست شهور

المرة الجاية بالراحة في الاسئلة شفقه بمن انا الغلبااااان
هو كلكوا عليا والا ايه ::(:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من غير ورقة وقلم 
> انا عرفت مين هو من انا ؟؟
> اقول ولا استنى شوية 
> لا حاستنى شوية  ونكسب من وجودك 
> واللى عاوز يعرف من انا وياخد التقييم 
> يبعت لى 5 جنيه وانا ابعت له ............................التقييم


ياميت الف مرحبا بالبحر الابيض المتوسط كله من المحيط إلى الخليح وضواحيه
استنى شوية ونقسم التقييم بالنص انا وانت يا اسكندراني يا جدع :Biggrin: 
 خمسة جنيه قليل عليا اوي  :Ala: 
طب قول خمسة ونص وخلى ايدك فرطة

----------


## ابن البلد

> طب خلى حد غيرك يتكلم 
> يعني انت من الاى بى حتطلع اي حد عاوز تعرفه
> 
> خليك كووووول


لا طبعا الأي بي عمره ما يكون دليل خصوصا أن البروكسيات بتعمل شغل أوقات 

بس يكفي كلمة التقييمات يا فندم  :;): 

ولو كنت بعرف من الأي بي كنت جاوبت ال 8 حلقات الي فاتت  :;):

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يعيني عليك يا من أنا  
> مكانش يومك يا من أنا 
> ياللي كل الناس قاعدة ومستنيالك بالورقة والقلم يا من أنا 
> 
> على العموم أنا هرحب بيك الأول يا من أنا 
> ومش هستناك بالورقة والقلم ...................  أنا جبت مكتبة متكاملة من ورق واقلام 
> علشان اعرف شخصيتك الوقورة الباينة من خلال إجابتك الرزينة المتعقلة 
> 
> س سؤال يا من أنا ........ يا ترى يا هل ترى الانسحاق في الهوية المستلب اللي مش عارفين منه اذا كانت منسحقة ولا منعدمة نقدر نعرف من خلاله هويتك ولا مش هيبين حاجة 
> ياريت تجاوب بدون تفكير



هو الاربعين امتى طيب بتاعي  :Dribble: 
وفين الشوريك والقرص طب :Wacko: 

اهلا بيك ام يوسف الغالية حبيبه الكللللللللل

شكرااااااا على انك قلت علي شخصيتي وقورة وكمان رزينة  :W00t1: 

جيم جواب يا ام يوسففف
الانسحاق في الهوية المستلبة قد يأتي بنتيجة حتمية في حالة ماكان الانصهار الآني كاملا في بوتقة الهوية المتكاملة، انعدام الهوية يأتي بسلاسة حين تنعدم هوية الانا في صراعه الأزلي مع الهو والمنصهرين كليا في صراع حتمي وتاريخي وابدي مع الانا العليا 
 :Animal Rooster:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لاظوغلى 
> وكمان اذ ربما
> يامرحبا يامرحبا
> نورك غطا عالكهربا
> وقعت ياحليوة ولا حدش سما علييييييييييك
> طالما وصلنا للاغ وللبما
> فاكل شىء انكشفن وباااااااااااااان 
> 
> ونقول ماهى اخر موضوعاتك فى المنتدى ؟؟
> ...



بلاش عيش حاف نديها بسكوت مملح 
مالك يا حجه ومال عربيي ... ده كويس أني قادر أكتب عامي بالعافيه علشان عامة الشعب أمثالكم بلاش يتعقدوا


وايه السؤال الصريح عن اخر موضوعاتى دا 
تؤتؤتؤتؤ 
انا لا اقبل
انت كده لا وعي ولا ادراك ولا تفكير منطقي
كيف جرءت ان تكتبي مثل ما كتبت بلا عقل

 :PYTAJNIK:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا طبعا الأي بي عمره ما يكون دليل خصوصا أن البروكسيات بتعمل شغل أوقات 
> 
> بس يكفي كلمة التقييمات يا فندم 
> 
> ولو كنت بعرف من الأي بي كنت جاوبت ال 8 حلقات الي فاتت


والله براوه عليك انك عرفتني من كلمه
يا خوفي منك يابدران 
 ::cop::

----------


## Suη SЋINE

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

حضرتك قلت  guten abend
حضرتك مقيم في ألمانيا حالياً ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> حضرتك قلت  guten abend
> حضرتك مقيم في ألمانيا حالياً ؟


وعليكم السلام

هو الواحد مايعرفش يتفك بكلمتين هنا في المنتدى الا والناس تنزل على نفوخه سؤالات
خخخخخخخخ

كل بلاد الدنيا جميلة لكن اجمل من بلدي لا 
لالالالالالالالالا
وباحب الدنيا دى بحالها لكن اكتر من بلدى نو
نونونونونونونو


حلوة الاجابة دي
نياهااااااااااااا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

بيان  هاااااااااااام
يعلن من انا الهومااااااااام
بكل الحب والاهتماااااااااام
ان على أعضاء المنتدى لازم يدخلوا يسألوا في التو والحااااااااال

انا ورايا مشوار حاروح واجى الاقى سؤالات وحركااات نالزه ترخ على الموضوع زي الرز 

والا انتوا حرين في الانتقاااااام المفتري ايل حيحصل في المنتدى لو ايل قلته ماحصلشى

هييييييييييييه هيييييييييييه

----------


## زهــــراء

هلا هلا هلا بمن أنا مش تقولوووووووووا إن من أنا نور ..
حألعب معاكم المرة دي لإن للأسف بيرو إستندلت ومرضيتش تقولي من أنت هههههههههههههههههههه
ممممممممممممممممممممم في بالي سخسيتين كميلتين يامن أنا بس بأقولك ايييييييييييييييه
بحبح صوباعك شوية وإنت بتجاوب محدش واخد منها حاجة  :3: 
ياريت الأجوبة تكون أوضح حبتين تلاااااااااااتة 
طب عندي كم سؤال ..
من أنا ...عندك أولاد ؟؟
النيك نيم تبعك في مونتى مكتوب باللغة العربية ولا الانجلش؟؟
مممممممممم  بص في الجملة تحت النيك نيم تبعك لو سمحت ,,هل يوجد فيها إسم صريح لشخص بعينه؟؟؟
مقيم داخل مصر ولا خارجها؟؟ وياريت بلاش تقولي أنا روحي مقيمة فيها والكلام ده مبياكلش معايا :1: ..ياآه يا لاء..

يلا ياأفندم على ماترجع من مشوارك بالسلامة إن شاء الله أكون أنا روحت في مشوار للقاعة جنبينا وأرجع ألاقي أجوبة واضحة الله لايسيئك .. :f: 

منورة يا من أنا .. :Girl (25): ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بلاش عيش حاف نديها بسكوت مملح 
> مالك يا حجه ومال عربيي ... ده كويس أني قادر أكتب عامي بالعافيه علشان عامة الشعب أمثالكم بلاش يتعقدوا
> 
> 
> وايه السؤال الصريح عن اخر موضوعاتى دا 
> تؤتؤتؤتؤ 
> انا لا اقبل
> انت كده لا وعي ولا ادراك ولا تفكير منطقي
> كيف جرءت ان تكتبي مثل ما كتبت بلا عقل


ماهو انا تجرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأت واخدت حبتين شجاعة
وواحدة جرأة
ساعه ما بعت لجنابك طلب الحضور
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وكمان العربى قلت الحقك فيه بدل ما تنكشفن وتبااااااااااااان
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش

وبعدين حضرتك هتجاوب هتجاوب  ::p: 

هل انت متزوج وتعول ؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

زوزووووووووووووووو
انا قلت اه الاسئلة مش محددة بس مش طحن كدا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> بيان هاااااااااااام
> يعلن من انا الهومااااااااام
> بكل الحب والاهتماااااااااام
> ان على أعضاء المنتدى لازم يدخلوا يسألوا في التو والحااااااااال
> 
> انا ورايا مشوار حاروح واجى الاقى سؤالات وحركااات نالزه ترخ على الموضوع زي الرز 
> 
> والا انتوا حرين في الانتقاااااام المفتري ايل حيحصل في المنتدى لو ايل قلته ماحصلشى
> 
> هييييييييييييه هيييييييييييه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعالالى ياحلو انت ياحلو
اووووووووووووول غلطة
بما انك تجرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأت على بنت شهريار
وقلتلى اتجرأ واتشجع
والله لافتن عليك  :: 
وياحبذاااااااااااااااا لو جنابك تصلح الاخطاء الاملائية
( ايل وايل >> دا يطلع ايه جنابك ))
غلبت اعلم فييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم
مفيش فايدة  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

ده من انا راح مشواره ولسه ما جاش
طيب تعالي بس وجاوب
بما انك دفعتي يبقي ان شاء الله هاعرفك يعني هاعرفك
قولي بقي يا جميل
هل كنت ضيف قبل كده في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء في اي من موضعاتها؟
ويا ريت الاجابة لو سمحت بدون لف او دوران

----------


## أم أحمد

واضح انك من محبي اللغة العربية
وضليع في فنون الصرف والنحو
ههههههههههههه

----------


## زهــــراء

ياأم أحمد دي سياااااااسة أصلاً من أنا حاساه متمكن من اللغة العربية 
بس بيحاول يكتب أي كلام وأخطاء إملائية لزوم الشغل  ::p: ..
فين أوشا تيجي تشوفك وإنت بتبدع بالإملاء حتقفل الموضوع على صوباعك  :: ...

----------


## نشــــوى

من أنا اللى مش عارفين نوعه ايه لغاية دلوقتي
معلش يعني حضرتك لو مش هيضايقك يعني عرفنا نوعك إيه  :: 
هل انت ..
1- رجل       2- انثى 
اختار انت رقم 1 ولا رقم 2 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :1: 


السؤال التاني ..

اسم المحافظة اللي انت بتقيم فيها في مصر إيه .. حتى لو كنت عايش خارج مصر بردو عايزة اعرف اسم المحافظة ايه ؟؟



زهرااااااااااااااااااااااااء 
والله انتي عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل 



> مممممممممم بص في الجملة تحت النيك نيم تبعك لو سمحت ,,هل يوجد فيها إسم صريح لشخص بعينه؟؟؟


ما تساليه انت كاتب تحت اسمك أحمد السيد ولا لاء أحسن  :: 

ضحكتيني والله يا زهراء ههههههههههههههههههه

حقيقي الحلقة دي دمها خفيف مع ان من انا مدوخنا ومش عارفين نطلع منه بكلمه

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اهلا اهلا يامن انت 
اسئلتك دبلوماسيه ولغايه دلوقتى مفيش حد راضى يجازف ويقول تخمينه
والظاهر كدا مش هنعرف ولهذا انا فتحت المزاد
و هفتح ليكم السكه وأقول ابن البلد استاذ احمد 

ورزقى على الله

----------


## loly_h

*اهـــــــلا بمن انـــا اللى موش اخدنا منه ولا جواب

لكن معاك للنهاية





			
				وعليكم سلام من الله ورحمة منه وبركاته 
عمري ؟؟؟
كلمة كبيره وتساع شرح كبير
تقصدي عمري الحقيقي او اللي باتمناه او العقلي او عمر مشاعري او عبراتي

في انتظارك تاني 
			
		

بصراحة انا اقصد عمرك الحقيقى 

وبعد كده عادى قولنا على العمر اللى بتتمناه

وعمر مشاعرك وعبراتك

وحتى قولنا على عمر وأمل

بس قووووووووووول







			
				سؤالك له علاقة وثيقة باستحضار هويتي
تلك الهوية التي مازلت احبو في محاولة كبيرة لان احتوي كل جنباتها وتفاصيلها الثرية 

هويتي هي هوية البشرية جمعاء برغم من فرعيتها الاصيلة 
بدون تلك الهوية لما صارت أي هوية أخرى
ان حد الانسحاق في تلك الهوية يبلغ مداه حين تستحضر تلك الهوية لتكوين بنية متماسكة 
			
		






			
				جيم جواب يا ام يوسففف
الانسحاق في الهوية المستلبة قد يأتي بنتيجة حتمية في حالة ماكان الانصهار الآني كاملا في بوتقة الهوية المتكاملة، انعدام الهوية يأتي بسلاسة حين تنعدم هوية الانا في صراعه الأزلي مع الهو والمنصهرين كليا في صراع حتمي وتاريخي وابدي مع الانا العليا 
			
		

بسم الله ماشاء الله

ايه الجمال الجميل اوى ده

بس عارف لو مصحوب بترجمة اكيد هيكون احلى كتير

وفعلا خمسة جنية قليلة اوى

عليا بسته جنية إلا ربع

هتقول بأة ؟؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

:good: 


> هلا هلا هلا بمن أنا مش تقولوووووووووا إن من أنا نور ..
> حألعب معاكم المرة دي لإن للأسف بيرو إستندلت ومرضيتش تقولي من أنت هههههههههههههههههههه
> ممممممممممممممممممممم في بالي سخسيتين كميلتين يامن أنا بس بأقولك ايييييييييييييييه
> بحبح صوباعك شوية وإنت بتجاوب محدش واخد منها حاجة 
> ياريت الأجوبة تكون أوضح حبتين تلاااااااااااتة 
> طب عندي كم سؤال ..
> من أنا ...عندك أولاد ؟؟
> النيك نيم تبعك في مونتى مكتوب باللغة العربية ولا الانجلش؟؟
> مممممممممم  بص في الجملة تحت النيك نيم تبعك لو سمحت ,,هل يوجد فيها إسم صريح لشخص بعينه؟؟؟
> ...



ايه يازوزو هانم
احنا حنأتع على بعضشينا والا ايه يافندم 

النيك نيم بتاعي بالعربي حتى بالامارة اهو 
م ن أ ن ا  :: 
وتحت اسمي مكتوب برضه بالعربي
ح ا و ل ت ع  ر ف ن ي 

 :good: 
مش عارفة بتسألي ليه مع ان اليوزر ادامك منور بقوة 220 فولت

وايوه عندي اولاد الحمد لله 
كل اولاد مونتي ولادي من غير تمييز 
والبنت زي الولد مهيش كمالة عدد 

سؤالك عن الاقامة عثل عثل عثل ياثوثو 
ماابعتلك العنوان ياشابة بالمرة بدل ما اقولك مقيمة جوا روحي 
بثى ياثهره
محل اقامتى في قلب كل من احبنى
يعنى لو بتحبينى من قلبك
حتلاقينى جوه
بس دورى كويس 
اصل باحب استخبى عشان عليا فلوس بالهبل  :: 
ثباحك ثكر يا ثوثو

وخفي في الاسئلة احسن ما اقول لمامتشك بنت شهريار تعلقك في الفلكة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماهو انا تجرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأت واخدت حبتين شجاعة
> وواحدة جرأة
> ساعه ما بعت لجنابك طلب الحضور
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وكمان العربى قلت الحقك فيه بدل ما تنكشفن وتبااااااااااااان
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش
> 
> وبعدين حضرتك هتجاوب هتجاوب 
> ...


ان ان تشششش
بخ دربشششششش

هو احنا فين كلام على حبوب الشجاعة والجرأة ياحجة :O O: 
ماتبوظيش عليا كلمتين العربي اللي حافظينهم ربنا يكرم أصلك ياشابة عشان نحبوك ونكرموك ونضايفوك 

ماشي انا متزوج بس مش باعول لموآغذه  ::-s: 

روحى شوفي بنتك اللى مطلعة روحى اسئلة وبتتشرط كمان يابيرووووو

اللي بعدوووووووا بدل ما حاطفش من مونتى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> زوزووووووووووووووو
> انا قلت اه الاسئلة مش محددة بس مش طحن كدا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تعالالى ياحلو انت ياحلو
> اووووووووووووول غلطة
> ...



ابله ياابله  :mazika3: 
امي بتسلم عليك وبتقولك بنتك  زوزو حتبرد من اللعب في الشارع دخليها جوه عشان تدفى  :Angry2: 


الاخطاء الاملائية  مذاجون كبيرون جدن يابنت شهريار ياختشي
لاكين انا بئول اعمل تموين برضك عشان حبايبنا يلعبوا شوية 
عادتا انا العربي بتعي كويس
مين عاشر القوم بأه 
 :Bye:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ده من انا راح مشواره ولسه ما جاش
> طيب تعالي بس وجاوب
> بما انك دفعتي يبقي ان شاء الله هاعرفك يعني هاعرفك
> قولي بقي يا جميل
> هل كنت ضيف قبل كده في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء في اي من موضعاتها؟
> ويا ريت الاجابة لو سمحت بدون لف او دوران


انا جيت اهو من غير ضرب يافندم
الواحد مشعارف يروح مشوار ويجي ياعالم في مونتي دا 
ياستار يارب
نعم ايتها الاخت الكريمة الفاضلة الغالية
لقد حثل ثابكا اني كنت في الاعة المذكورة أعلاه لموآغذه 
كان في مودوع من بتوع رمدان ياحضرة المودام التيبة 
اهو لا لف ولا دوران عشان الحبايب يعرفوا انا مين 
يارب ننول الرضا السامى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> واضح انك من محبي اللغة العربية
> وضليع في فنون الصرف والنحو
> ههههههههههههه


حثل يافندم
أنا لكد من محبي اللغة العربية 
وضليع في كواعد اللغة العربية
عاوزة درس خثوثي حدرتك 
 :Beta2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا اللى مش عارفين نوعه ايه لغاية دلوقتي
> معلش يعني حضرتك لو مش هيضايقك يعني عرفنا نوعك إيه 
> هل انت ..
> 1- رجل       2- انثى 
> اختار انت رقم 1 ولا رقم 2 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> السؤال التاني ..
> 
> ...


ايه يانشوى شكلك حتتضربى في يومك دا 
حلو اوي السؤال عن النوع حسيت اني في حديقة الحيوانات هههههههههههه
انا نوعي كانن حى فصيلة الفقاريات 
وانا ارفض التفرقة العنصرية بين الراجل والست 
لان الراجل راجل والست ست 
انا جاوبت على السؤال دا سابقا راجعي الاجابة السابقة وركزى فيها ومشعاوزين وجع دماغ بقى هنا يالا  :Banned2: 
اسئلة مكررة حاحرن وامتنع  ::mm:: 
لى محافظة مصرية اسكن فيها هى القاهرة وليس لى محافظة غير مصرية 

تصدقى فكرة اكتب تحت اسمى احمد السيد  :Icecream: 
ثكلا ثكلا يا نثوى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> اهلا اهلا يامن انت 
> اسئلتك دبلوماسيه ولغايه دلوقتى مفيش حد راضى يجازف ويقول تخمينه
> والظاهر كدا مش هنعرف ولهذا انا فتحت المزاد
> و هفتح ليكم السكه وأقول ابن البلد استاذ احمد 
> 
> ورزقى على الله


ياقهلا قهلا بام البنات 
وهم فين البنات مش بيجيوا ليه 
ماتخليهم يشتركوا في مونتي ويسئلوني عشان يبقى الحبايب كلهم مجمعين :Gun2: 

الارزاق كلها على الله يا ام البنات 
اهم حاجة 
انك شرفت ونورت المودوع

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياأم أحمد دي سياااااااسة أصلاً من أنا حاساه متمكن من اللغة العربية 
> بس بيحاول يكتب أي كلام وأخطاء إملائية لزوم الشغل ..
> فين أوشا تيجي تشوفك وإنت بتبدع بالإملاء حتقفل الموضوع على صوباعك ...


وبعدهالك بقى 
حتجيبلنا مسيبة لغايت عندنا يازوزووووووووو
بلا سياسة بلا اقتساد 
ماتسيبينا نسترزق ياشابة وخليك حلوة ومالكيش دعوة بلوازم الشغل لموآغذه
ولا بنخاف من اوشا ولا نوشا 
خوفى عليك لو جت تقفل الاعة على مناخيرك

----------


## اسكندرانى

> س سؤال يا من أنا ........ يا ترى يا هل ترى الانسحاق في الهوية المستلب اللي مش عارفين منه اذا كانت منسحقة ولا منعدمة نقدر نعرف من خلاله هويتك ولا مش هيبين حاجة 
> ياريت تجاوب بدون تفكير







> جيم جواب يا ام يوسففف
> الانسحاق في الهوية المستلبة قد يأتي بنتيجة حتمية في حالة ماكان الانصهار الآني كاملا في بوتقة الهوية المتكاملة، انعدام الهوية يأتي بسلاسة حين تنعدم هوية الانا في صراعه الأزلي مع الهو والمنصهرين كليا في صراع حتمي وتاريخي وابدي مع الانا العليا



من السؤال بتاع ام يوسف  واجابتك عيه 

بصراحه نورت المحكمة ههههههههههههه  اقصد المنتدى 

ايه رايك انا حازود السعر لعشرة جنيه  والنص بالنص 

جنيه لك  والباقى لى علشان انا بعول  ماشى الكلام

----------


## أنفـــــال

من أنا .. 
دمه خفيف .. ذكي .. قديم شوية في المنتدى .. 
متمكن من اللغة العربية .. متزوج .. لا يعول .. 
و بيحب اللف و الدوران .. 
كدة يا من أنا .. انت 3 اشخاص .. مش هاقول على اي واحد فيهم ..  :: 
و معاك للآخر  :: 
I'll be Watching You
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

والله يا من انا انت شكلك عثثثل عثثل وثوكر ثوكر  :: 
وهويتك المستلبة شكلها هتظهر وتبان لكل العيان  :Robot: 

متابعة يا من أنا  ::mazika2::

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييييت

وياصباح الخير ياللى معانا

ياللى معانا

من انا جة هنا وصحاناااااااااااااا

وصحاناااااااااااااااااااااا
 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

طيب بتقولوا ياررررررررررررريتك ماجيتى

وواضح اللى من انا عاملة هيطلع عليا

لانى انا نفسى متغاظة منه اوى 
 ::   ::   :: 

بصراحه من انا طلع حكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية 

دا حبيبى من ايام الجهادية  :Mad: 

وحقيقى وسيق وسيق من الفوز  :: 

من أنااااااااااااااااااااااا
كم عدد اطفالك ؟؟ 

جاوب بقى ياحلو
وورينى هتهرب ازاى  ::p:

----------


## أنفـــــال

و بعدين معاك بقى  :: 
تضليل أيوة .. بس معلومات مش صح لأ ..  :: 
بلاش الطرق الاحترافية دي عشان انا اللي مخترعاها ..!

----------


## بنت شهريار

> و بعدين معاك بقى 
> تضليل أيوة .. بس معلومات مش صح لأ .. 
> بلاش الطرق الاحترافية دي عشان انا اللي مخترعاها ..!


ايووووووووووووووووون
استاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذة طبعا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا يا انفال
فين نتيجة الورقة والقلم ؟؟

----------


## أنفـــــال

> ايووووووووووووووووون
> استاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذة طبعا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نورتينا يا انفال
> فين نتيجة الورقة والقلم ؟؟


و الله تخيلت ان حلقتي هتبقى اصعب حلقة .. طلع ان في حد اكثر تعقيداً مني  ::-s: 
النتايج مش ماشية مع بعضها يا ستي ..  ::-s: 
فين المنطق بس ..!
تعرف.. انا اول ماعرف انت مين يا من أنا .. هارزعك تقييم سلبي يحذف منك 100 نقطة عشان خاطر الغلاسة بس..  ::p:

----------


## زهــــراء

ايه ده ايه ده اييييييييييييييييييييه ده 
بقى يا من أنتِ بتدوخيني ليه حضرتك ..وكمان مش مجاوبة على الأسئلة مظبوط شكلك كنتِ تلميذة مطلعة روح المدرسة كلها  :: 

نشوووووووووى...على فكرة أنا لما سألت سؤالي كانت في بالي اوشاااااااا قلت يارب تقولي انا كاتبة أم محمد تحت اسمي ...شكلي أنا كنت متعشمة زيادة :: 
طيب أنا حأتوقع وخلاص زي ماتيجي ...
بما إن من ساعة ماشفت عنوان الموضوع وأنا أوشا معلقة في دماغي حأتوقع اوشاااااااااااا  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

ايه ده ايه ده اييييييييييييييييييييه ده 
بقى يا من أنتِ بتدوخيني ليه حضرتك ..وكمان مش مجاوبة على الأسئلة مظبوط شكلك كنتِ تلميذة مطلعة روح المدرسة كلها  :: 

نشوووووووووى...على فكرة أنا لما سألت سؤالي كانت في بالي اوشاااااااا قلت يارب تقولي انا كاتبة أم محمد تحت اسمي ...شكلي أنا كنت متعشمة زيادة :: 
طيب أنا حأتوقع وخلاص زي ماتيجي ...
بما إن من ساعة ماشفت عنوان الموضوع وأنا أوشا معلقة في دماغي حأتوقع اوشاااااااااااا  ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

طيب يا من انا .. باعتبارك مؤنث طبقاً لطريقة سؤال زهراء .. 
عندك ابن اسمه يوسف؟

----------


## أنفـــــال

قلب مصر .. و خلاص بقى كفاية كدة بقى .. و مش لاعبة تاني معاك بقى  ::(:

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههه أيوة ياأنفال طريقة ردها بتقول إنها مش إنه  :1: ..
مممممم كنت حأشك في قلب مصر بس من أنا قالت في رد إنها مسجلة في نفس دفعة أم أحمد وده خلاني أستبعد أم يوسف لأنها مسجلة في 2006 ..
مممممممم أنا حاسة إن بيرو بتشتغلني ..اااااااااااه لو طلع كده يابيرو حأموتك ::

----------


## أم أحمد

يعني دفعتي
وضليع في اللغة العربية
وكان ضيف في تحت دائرة الضوء
يا هلا يا هلا بمن انا
شكلك وقعت واللي كان كان

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
ممممممممم...

طيب يا من أنا بعد ملاحظة الإجابات الموجودة أعلاه...

و ربنا يستر ربنا يستر...و بعد ضلوعك الواضح جداً جداً جداً 3 جداً في اللغة العربية...

أعتقد و الله أعلم إنه من أنا تبقى أوشا...
*

----------


## ريـم

ههههههههههههههههههه
انا قعدت اضحك لما لقيت قلب مصر 
بتقول "ثوكر ثوكر" ..  ::$:  ::$: 
مش عارفة ليه افتكرت محمد هنيدي في احد افلامه..  :: 
من انا ...
مش عارفة انت مين خالص..
بس الحلقة حلوة اوي اوي ..
و متابعة معاكم ..
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## eng.medhat

على فكره انا عضو جديد لسه يا دوب مسجل بس هحاول اتعلم واتعرف على التخوه الموجودين فى المنتدى ويا رب اقدر اجاوب بس عموما لحد ما قدر اجاوب ممكن اتابع

----------


## دعاء ثابت

انا كمان بقول ان من انا اوشا
من غير ما اسال
يامن انااا
هو انتى اوشا ؟

----------


## بوسىالشقية

انا عضوة جديده تسمحلى اشارك معاكم فى الموضوع ده وممكن اعرف مين هو اللى مين انا 
 عندى سؤالين واتمنى انك ترد عليا او تردى
 الاول: ممكن اعرف ايه اكتر قاعة شاركت فيها بموضوعاتك؟
وهل شاركت باسمك الحقيقى فى قاعة من انا قبل كدة ولا لا؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اهـــــــلا بمن انـــا اللى موش اخدنا منه ولا جواب
> 
> لكن معاك للنهاية
> 
> 
> 
> بصراحة انا اقصد عمرك الحقيقى 
> 
> وبعد كده عادى قولنا على العمر اللى بتتمناه
> ...


يامراحب يامراحب بالمسممة الجميلة بتاعت المونتي ياناس
مشرفاني للمرة التانية 
ثوانى اروح اجيب منزم دربات الألب عشان ألبي حيوئف من الفرحة
انت برده توعى على عمر وأمل؟ كويس يعني احنا دفعة واحدة برده
طب انا عمري الحكيكي ما بين الثلاثون والاربعين (شفت العربى ايل على ابوه  :Smart: )
دلوئت بقوا تامر وشيرين  :Ban2: 

شوفى ياست المسممة الموزاد بالشكل دا حيئف عليا بخسارة  مع عدم اللمواغزه يعنى
يعني تاوعيني تكسبيني والمكسب بالنس ياعثل
منورة يا فندم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من السؤال بتاع ام يوسف  واجابتك عيه 
> 
> بصراحه نورت المحكمة ههههههههههههه  اقصد المنتدى 
> 
> ايه رايك انا حازود السعر لعشرة جنيه  والنص بالنص 
> 
> جنيه لك  والباقى لى علشان انا بعول  ماشى الكلام


منور تانى ياعم البحر الابيد المتوست كله
خليهم خمشاشر والمكسب فيفتى فيفتى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

الرفاق حائرون
يفكرون 
يتساءلون
في جنوووووون
من أنا 
من يكوووون 
من أنا 
من يكوووووووووون
يفكرون يتهامسون يتخيلون

لا تخاف يا من أنا ياصديقي
فأنت في أعماق ذاتي سر أسرار حياتي







> من أنا .. 
> دمه خفيف .. ذكي .. قديم شوية في المنتدى .. 
> متمكن من اللغة العربية .. متزوج .. لا يعول .. 
> و بيحب اللف و الدوران .. 
> كدة يا من أنا .. انت 3 اشخاص .. مش هاقول على اي واحد فيهم .. 
> و معاك للآخر 
> I'll be Watching You


الفاضلة أنفال
يالها من عودة رائعة لحديث ممتع معك أيتها الاخت الفاضلة 
دمي خفيف ؟ وذكي؟ أشكر لك مجاملتك التي لا أظن أني استحقها بجدارة 
قديم شوية في المنتدى ؟ هذا أمر لن أستطيع المجادلة فيه لانه مسألة أوراق وتوثيق
أحب اللغة العربية 
نعم أحبها من كل روحي وفمي
متزوج 
هذا مصير البعض منا 
ولكني لا أعول ولكن هناك من يعولني وأولادي
ربما أفادك التصريح بأسماء الثلاثة قبل فوات الاوان أيتها الاخت الفاضلة  :Roll2: 




> و بعدين معاك بقى 
> تضليل أيوة .. بس معلومات مش صح لأ .. 
> بلاش الطرق الاحترافية دي عشان انا اللي مخترعاها ..!


معي أنا ؟
أو لا ترين كم الاسئلة المباشرة التي وجهت إلى شخصي الضعيف؟
ولكني لا اعطي معلومات كاذبة أبدا ولكني أتحايل على الموقف بشياكة 
والطرق الاحترافية حتى لو اختراعك فاستخدامها أمر محمود ومتاح للجميع :Bye2: 







> و الله تخيلت ان حلقتي هتبقى اصعب حلقة .. طلع ان في حد اكثر تعقيداً مني 
> النتايج مش ماشية مع بعضها يا ستي .. 
> فين المنطق بس ..!
> تعرف.. انا اول ماعرف انت مين يا من أنا .. هارزعك تقييم سلبي يحذف منك 100 نقطة عشان خاطر الغلاسة بس..


أتهددينني جهارا نهارا بالتقييم السلبي أيتها الانفال!!!
أنا أعترض وأشجب وأندد وأهدد بإبلاغ منظمات حقوق الانسان  :gp: 

النتائج ماشية بس انت احسبيها صح ياعسل

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> والله يا من انا انت شكلك عثثثل عثثل وثوكر ثوكر 
> وهويتك المستلبة شكلها هتظهر وتبان لكل العيان 
> 
> متابعة يا من أنا


يادي الكثوف ياناث  :l: 
أم يوثف بنفثها هنا وبتقول عليا اني عثل وثكر  :Biggrin: 
يابختي يابختي
المهم
مالكيش دعوة بهويتي المستلبة عشان مانأتعش على بعضشينا
خليك متابعة كويس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه ده ايه ده اييييييييييييييييييييه ده 
> بقى يا من أنتِ بتدوخيني ليه حضرتك ..وكمان مش مجاوبة على الأسئلة مظبوط شكلك كنتِ تلميذة مطلعة روح المدرسة كلها 
> 
> نشوووووووووى...على فكرة أنا لما سألت سؤالي كانت في بالي اوشاااااااا قلت يارب تقولي انا كاتبة أم محمد تحت اسمي ...شكلي أنا كنت متعشمة زيادة
> طيب أنا حأتوقع وخلاص زي ماتيجي ...
> بما إن من ساعة ماشفت عنوان الموضوع وأنا أوشا معلقة في دماغي حأتوقع اوشاااااااااااا


تدويخ حضرتك من دواعي سرورنا يافندم 
ايوه صحيح ايه رأيك اقول اني كاتبة ام محمد تحت اسمي واسمي اوشا 
تحبي رقم البطائة بالمرة والاسم ثلاثي وفصيلة الدم 
اقولك
خليها معلقة في دماغك لو دا مريحك ياثت البناتيت
ابقي خلي اوشا تنفعك بقى اخر السنة  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب يا من انا .. باعتبارك مؤنث طبقاً لطريقة سؤال زهراء .. 
> عندك ابن اسمه يوسف؟


يوسف ويس ومريم كمان
 ::-s: 





> قلب مصر .. و خلاص بقى كفاية كدة بقى .. و مش لاعبة تاني معاك بقى


ماينفعش بنكرياس مصر؟  :Dribble: 
ماتخليك لسه اللعب ماسخنش ياانفال  :Animal Rooster: 

عامة ماتزعليش
نفكر في قلب مصر وحاتصل بيك اول ما تيجي فرصة ان شاء الله 
خليك على تليفون

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههه أيوة ياأنفال طريقة ردها بتقول إنها مش إنه ..
> مممممم كنت حأشك في قلب مصر بس من أنا قالت في رد إنها مسجلة في نفس دفعة أم أحمد وده خلاني أستبعد أم يوسف لأنها مسجلة في 2006 ..
> مممممممم أنا حاسة إن بيرو بتشتغلني ..اااااااااااه لو طلع كده يابيرو حأموتك


زوزو
موتي عبير على ضمانتي من غير ما تستني طلع كده والا ماطلعش
ارجوك وحابعتلك جواب شكر  :BRAWA:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> وياصباح الخير ياللى معانا
> 
> ياللى معانا
> 
> من انا جة هنا وصحاناااااااااااااا
> 
> وصحاناااااااااااااااااااااا
> ...


ايوه من ايام الجهادية
ووسيق من الفوز
افضحونا بقى  :Ban2: 
اطفالي اثنين وفي قول آخر أربعة 
والشاطر يحل  :gp:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> ممممممممم...
> 
> طيب يا من أنا بعد ملاحظة الإجابات الموجودة أعلاه...
> 
> و ربنا يستر ربنا يستر...و بعد ضلوعك الواضح جداً جداً جداً 3 جداً في اللغة العربية...
> 
> أعتقد و الله أعلم إنه من أنا تبقى أوشا...
> *


هي فين اوشا ؟
تيجي تشوف مأتعة عليا الحلقة ازاي
 ::cop:: 
ياابلة بنت شهريار هاتي لهم اوشا وانا حارحل إلى حيث ألقت
عجايب
يعني ياسارة جاية من غير سؤال ولا حركات وليك نفس تقولي أوشا 
طيب اسألي سؤال على الماشي عشان العين حتى دي حتى العين وحشة وبتصيب الحبيب قبل العدو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا قعدت اضحك لما لقيت قلب مصر 
> بتقول "ثوكر ثوكر" .. 
> مش عارفة ليه افتكرت محمد هنيدي في احد افلامه.. 
> من انا ...
> مش عارفة انت مين خالص..
> بس الحلقة حلوة اوي اوي ..
> و متابعة معاكم ..


شكرا يا عسل على كلامك الحلو
طب مافيش سؤال عالماشي كده عشان عيون الحسود فيها عود وكمنجة  :O O:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> على فكره انا عضو جديد لسه يا دوب مسجل بس هحاول اتعلم واتعرف على التخوه الموجودين فى المنتدى ويا رب اقدر اجاوب بس عموما لحد ما قدر اجاوب ممكن اتابع


في انتظارك يابشمهندس
ومرحبا بك في المنتدى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا كمان بقول ان من انا اوشا
> من غير ما اسال
> يامن انااا
> هو انتى اوشا ؟


 :notme: 
ومن غير ما اسأل ليه؟

لقد زعلت وحقنت في نفسي قهر ::sh:: 

يابيرووووووووو
هاتي ليهم اوشاااااااااااااااا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا عضوة جديده تسمحلى اشارك معاكم فى الموضوع ده وممكن اعرف مين هو اللى مين انا 
>  عندى سؤالين واتمنى انك ترد عليا او تردى
>  الاول: ممكن اعرف ايه اكتر قاعة شاركت فيها بموضوعاتك؟
> وهل شاركت باسمك الحقيقى فى قاعة من انا قبل كدة ولا لا؟


اهلا بيك يابوسي ياعضوة جديدة 
طبعا اسمحلك تشاركي ونص
على الاقل مش حتيجي تقولي انت اوشا  :Biggrin: من غير اسئلة هههههه
اكتر قاعة شاركت فيها بموضوعات 
اعتقد والله اعلم انها موزعة مابين الصور والعامة 
وشاركت طبعا في قاعة فك التكشيرةباسمي كتير كتير كتير

اهي اسئلة وجاوبت 
يارب ماتجيش تقولي اوشا او قلب مصر عشان نفساويتي ومشاعيري متأثرين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يعني دفعتي
> وضليع في اللغة العربية
> وكان ضيف في تحت دائرة الضوء
> يا هلا يا هلا بمن انا
> شكلك وقعت واللي كان كان


النسخة الجديدة من العربي بتئووووول
دليع في اللغة العربية  :: 
حكاية الدفع دي حسستني اني في سجن القناطر
 ::stpd::

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اييييه الدوشة دي ياولاد اللي طالعة من القاعة هنا 
كل ما اعدي على القاعة اسمع اسمي 
مش طريقة دي ياولاد
زهرااااااء
صوتك واصل لعندي في سانت لويس يابنتي مش ممكن يعني
انا لو داخلة انتخابات لازم تيجي تشتغلي معايا حنعمل شغل تحفة ههههههه

بس بما اني جيت هنا لازم اقول ان الحلقة لطيفة جدا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

هم نامواااا والا ايه
باينهم ناموابقى
تيب
ماليش نسيب ارخم على حد 
اشوفكم امس ياحلوين

----------


## الحب النضار

ازيكم يا كاتكيت
وحشتوني انا دخلت بالصدفة وشوفت الشقاوة وعجبتني
فحبيت اشارك برغم غيابي
لكن انا عضوة كسلانة وقديمة جدا يمكن اللي قبل مني مي المشاركين في الموضوع اعتقد عمنا ابن البلد
على كل حال
انا لفيت الموضوع كويس وطلعت من حارة لحارة ومن بلد لبلد... :Roll2: 
والحقيقة كلام جميل... وكلام معقوووووووووووول... ما اقدرش اقول حاج عنه... لكن خيال حبيبي المجهول... فيك كتير منه.... :B10: 
وانا عندي تعليق بسيط وبعدها سؤال....
استاذنا الفاضل او استاذتا الفاضل...
ازاي عندك ولدين وفي قول اخر اربعة؟؟؟ :Smilie Groupflip2: 
لا خلي بالك ::no1::  انا شاطرة في الحساب والرياضيات كمان يا مدوخانا...
مش مشكلة
عموما سؤالي يا مين انا...
انت اولادك  بتحبوا ايه اكتر
الموز والسوداني او السمك والايس كريم؟؟؟؟
 :Play Ball:  :Play Ball:

----------


## أنفـــــال

من أنا دة تقريبا مش عارف هو مين ..!!
 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياصباح القشطة بالعسل  :W00t1: 
والجبنة بالزبادى علشان الناس اللى عاملة رجيم  :BRAWA: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياجود مورننج يا الذ من انا
بتوقيت دومتى وبورتى 

ياختى عليك وعلى كمالك  :3: 
حبيتك نسيت النوووووووووووووووووم
بس بنام العصر  ::p: 

لغة عربية دليع دليع دليع الحقيقة  :BRAWA: 
لا والاحلى بقى الصيت
اهو الصيت ولا الغنا ياعسل
ويوم ما نشنوا نشنوا على الغاليين  :good: 

وقد تم تبليغ العزيزة اوشا بان اسمها مكتوب مكتوب مكتوب ياوووووووووووووووووولدى
وحضرت بالتو واللحظة  :3: 
حقيقى كنت اتمنى تواجدك بينا من اول الحلقات اوشا
نورتى اوشا
 :f2: 

من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لم الدور ياعم  ::@: 
ومتخبطش فى الحلل كتير حضرتك  ::hop:: 
من اوشا لقلب مصر 
خاف على عضويتك ياولدى  :Wacko: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس حقيقة سعيدة جداااااا بضيوفنا
اللى مش جداد
الحب النضار
نورتينا ننوس 
 :f2: 
واتمنى تكون الحلقة نالت اعجابك
تابعى معانا يمكن تطلعى انتى من انا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحكم جميل ان شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> شكرا يا عسل على كلامك الحلو
> طب مافيش سؤال عالماشي كده عشان عيون الحسود فيها عود وكمنجة


هههههههههههههههههههههه
طب سؤال ماشي حاضر .. 
ماشي، بما إني نازلة المدرسة
و داخلة الصبح كده زي الأشرار 
عشان عارفة اني مش هأعرف ادخل خااااااااااالص لما ارجع 
يا من أنا (بعد كل المقدمة المملة دي) 
مممممممممممممممم
مممممممممم
هل على طوول بتكتشف المواضيع المكررة؟
و من امتى خلصت دراسة؟
و متواجد في انهي قاعة اكتر حاجة؟
3 اسئلة اهم .. 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

من أنا 
بجد عسسسسسسسسسسسل
هههههههههههههههه




> شوفى ياست المسممة الموزاد بالشكل دا حيئف عليا بخسارة مع عدم اللمواغزه يعنى


من انا .. طيب كنت اختار كلمة تانية غير دي  ::p: 
انا هطلع جدعة معاك زى ما طلعت جدع في الحلقة بتاعتي  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعينى عليك يامن انا
الناس ماصدقت لغينا عدد الاسئلة وانت مطحووووووووووون

ال يعنى حد قادر عليك  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> نونونونونونونو
> 
> 
> حلوة الاجابة دي
> نياهااااااااااااا


منورنا يا من أنا

تقصد 

No

و لا 

Nein Oder Nicht

----------


## اسكندرانى

خلاص 

كله انكشف وبان 

انا خلاص وصلتنى التقارير 

من بوش  شخصيا 

ان المدعو من انا 

شخصيه نسائية 

مستشارة الامن القومى 

مقيمة بالولايات المتحده الامريكيه بسانت لويس

عندها ولد وبنت اموره  ....احلى منها 

مدربة قديرة  لاسامة بن لادن  ومجموعته 

اسمها الحركى  ام محمد 

عندها  نمر متخفى فى صورة قط  اسمه توت 

 ماهرة فى المبارزة  تجيد استعمال السيف 

 تعشق بحر اسكندرية واكل الفريسكا  والورد الاصفر 

ياترى عرفتوها ولا اقول لكم اسمها 

بس استنوا اخد شنطتى واهرب 

بنت شهريار ابعتيلى التقييم على  بورا بورا انتى عارفة المغارة اللى مستخبى فيها

----------


## الحب النضار

> بس حقيقة سعيدة جداااااا بضيوفنا
> اللى مش جداد
> الحب النضار
> نورتينا ننوس 
> 
> واتمنى تكون الحلقة نالت اعجابك
> تابعى معانا يمكن تطلعى انتى من انا 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صباحكم جميل ان شاء الله



اهلا بنت شهريار... الموضوع جميل جدا وكفاية خفت دمكم العسل..
تعرفي ليه لا..  ليه ما يكونش انا بجد...
بس اتطمئني يا عسوله لو انا حتعرفيني من قبل ما أبدأ :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 
لأني ما بيتبلش في بقي فوله..
وحتى اسالي عني بوكي بوكي هي فينها من  حق تخلصنا من لغز
مين انا
وصباحك نادي...
بس  ابلتي اوشا على خلاف المعتاد ماففيش رغي كتير ليه انت عيانه  ولا حاجة...

بالمناسب انا عندي سؤال هو اللي حينور المحكم يا مين انا...
هل... هل... هل تحب ان  تكون على خلق؟؟  :1: 
لا بجد ايه هواياتكى الأقل واحدة احنا مش داخلين على طمع....

 :Phearts:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اييييه الدوشة دي ياولاد اللي طالعة من القاعة هنا 
> كل ما اعدي على القاعة اسمع اسمي 
> مش طريقة دي ياولاد
> زهرااااااء
> صوتك واصل لعندي في سانت لويس يابنتي مش ممكن يعني
> انا لو داخلة انتخابات لازم تيجي تشتغلي معايا حنعمل شغل تحفة ههههههه
> 
> بس بما اني جيت هنا لازم اقول ان الحلقة لطيفة جدا


الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
صوت الحرية من واشنطن يتحدث :: 
نورت يا نسيرة المستدعفين
وفي نفس التوكيت بالدبت انا وانت منزلين المشاركتين
سبعة وتمانية وعشرين دكيكة بتوكيت الكاهرة 

ولو داخلة انتخابات انا معاك ندخلوها ونكسبوها
بس نئدم المشيئة الاول
 :good:

----------


## أنفـــــال

هي الحلقة دي مش هتخلص بقى ؟؟   ::p:

----------


## زهــــراء

سبحاااااااااان الله ياأوشا عليناااااااااا الحركات دي ؟؟قال بتردي مع من أنا في نفس الدكيكة بالظبط  :2: ..بسيييييييطة ياستي بتكوني فاتحة جهازين وتنزلي في وقت واحد  ::p:  ..معلش بعيد عنك أجيال مفتحة في الحوامض ::nooo:: 


> زهرااااااءصوتك واصل لعندي في سانت لويس يابنتي مش ممكن يعنيانا لو داخلة انتخابات لازم تيجي تشتغلي معايا حنعمل شغل تحفة ههههههه


معاك معاك ياريس ..يامهنينا يامهنينا الريس اوشا في نن عنينا  :: بصي ياأوش أوش أنا وبلا فخر ماشية بإحساسي وماأدراكِ ماإحساسي إنه لَشيءٌ قاسي ومن وراه كثير بآخذ على راسي  :: وإحساسي قالي إن أوشا هي السخسية الفزيعة دي وماسلت مسممة على إيل الإحساس ده وإن شاء الله يعني أنا واسيكة من فوز (عشان تعرفي بس إني بأجيد العربي كمان) :3: 


> بس بما اني جيت هنا لازم اقول ان الحلقة لطيفة جدا


هي لتيفة بس ؟؟ دي اللتافة ذات نفسويتها  :4: يارب تطلعي إنتِ يا أوشا لحسن لو مش انتِ هأخاصم إحساسي  ::  :f2:  :f2: ..

----------


## قلب مصر

يعيني عليك يا من أنا  :O O: 

مش قلتلك هتتقطع في الحلقة هههههههههههه  :Gun2: 

قلبي معاك يا من أنا  :gp: 

منورين ... منورين ... منورين  :mazika3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

باقى من الزمان
ساعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ات

حلال عليك التقييم يا من انا ياجامددددددددددددددددددددد
 :f2: 

حاولوا تانىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  :: 
شكلكم وحش اوى يعنى لا مؤاغذة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا دة تقريبا مش عارف هو مين ..!!


لا مش عارف
ونفسه يعرف
عندكيش فكرة ينوبك ثواب فيا وينوبني منك تقييم  :king:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ازيكم يا كاتكيت
> وحشتوني انا دخلت بالصدفة وشوفت الشقاوة وعجبتني
> فحبيت اشارك برغم غيابي
> لكن انا عضوة كسلانة وقديمة جدا يمكن اللي قبل مني مي المشاركين في الموضوع اعتقد عمنا ابن البلد
> على كل حال
> انا لفيت الموضوع كويس وطلعت من حارة لحارة ومن بلد لبلد...
> والحقيقة كلام جميل... وكلام معقوووووووووووول... ما اقدرش اقول حاج عنه... لكن خيال حبيبي المجهول... فيك كتير منه....
> وانا عندي تعليق بسيط وبعدها سؤال....
> استاذنا الفاضل او استاذتا الفاضل...
> ...


منورة ياننوس الموضوع
ويعني انت شاطرة في الحساب  :y:  انا لهاليبو في الجغرافيا  :n: 
عندي طفلين بتوعي واتنين متبنياهم 
وكفاية بقى  ::xx::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياصباح القشطة بالعسل 
> والجبنة بالزبادى علشان الناس اللى عاملة رجيم 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياجود مورننج يا الذ من انا
> بتوقيت دومتى وبورتى 
> 
> ياختى عليك وعلى كمالك 
> حبيتك نسيت النوووووووووووووووووم
> بس بنام العصر 
> ...


انا مش فاهمة يعني تهديد جاي من كل الناس
اللي عاوزة ترزعني تقييم سالب واللي بتخوفني باوشا وقلب مصر
يعني بقى انا طالب حماية الامن القومي  :3: 
مطلوب حضور ابن البلد سخسيا يشوف التهديد العلني لرعيته في المونتدى 
صباحك مش معدي يابيروووووو :Angry2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب سؤال ماشي حاضر .. 
> ماشي، بما إني نازلة المدرسة
> و داخلة الصبح كده زي الأشرار 
> عشان عارفة اني مش هأعرف ادخل خااااااااااالص لما ارجع 
> يا من أنا (بعد كل المقدمة المملة دي) 
> مممممممممممممممم
> مممممممممم
> هل على طوول بتكتشف المواضيع المكررة؟
> ...


اهلا ياريما 
خليك ضمن الاشرار حتفلحي  ::p: 
الموضوعات المكررة اخر حاجة بتلفت نظري
بيلفت نظري قبلها الموضوعات اللي تفقع المرارة والموضوعات اللي تفقع المرارة للمرة التانية لو الاولانية مافلحتش
وبعدها بقى المكرر  ::rolleyes:: 
انهي قاعة اكتر حاجة ممممم
حكيكي حكيكي الذاكرة مش مساعداني على الاجابة الدكيكة 
بس نورت برضك على كل حال

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا 
> بجد عسسسسسسسسسسسل
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> من انا .. طيب كنت اختار كلمة تانية غير دي 
> انا هطلع جدعة معاك زى ما طلعت جدع في الحلقة بتاعتي


اميه بئه يااوختشي بلاش فدايح
خلي التابئ مستور 
 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياعينى عليك يامن انا
> الناس ماصدقت لغينا عدد الاسئلة وانت مطحووووووووووون
> 
> ال يعنى حد قادر عليك


أنا 
لن أنسى لك هزا الموكف 
 :Huh:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> منورنا يا من أنا
> 
> تقصد 
> 
> No
> 
> و لا 
> 
> Nein Oder Nicht


Warum nicht? nehmen wir es so!

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> خلاص 
> 
> كله انكشف وبان 
> 
> انا خلاص وصلتنى التقارير 
> 
> من بوش  شخصيا 
> 
> ان المدعو من انا 
> ...


معلوماتي اللي جمعتها بمعاونة اعواني وعملائي السريين بتقول انا اوشا لو عرفت انك جبت سيرة المحروس توت ادام الناس غالبا حتبات في عنبر الكسور في مستشفى الشاطبي بالجيزة في القاهرة ناحية المنيا
خلي بالك بقى عشان شكلك حتتخطف النهارده 
ولقد انصر من فنصر  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بالمناسب انا عندي سؤال هو اللي حينور المحكم يا مين انا...
> هل... هل... هل تحب ان  تكون على خلق؟؟ 
> لا بجد ايه هواياتكى الأقل واحدة احنا مش داخلين على طمع....


المحكمة منورة بيك يافندم
نعم
احب ان اكون على خلق 
والدليل قالوا له هههههه
هواياتي اكتر حاجة سواقة العربيات  :CHYTRY: 
بجد والله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هي الحلقة دي مش هتخلص بقى ؟؟


 :Nono: 
ايه دا 
تصدقي
لقد زعلت 
انت زهقت مني يا انفال  :Dry: 
 :notme:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> سبحاااااااااان الله ياأوشا عليناااااااااا الحركات دي ؟؟قال بتردي مع من أنا في نفس الدكيكة بالظبط ..بسيييييييطة ياستي بتكوني فاتحة جهازين وتنزلي في وقت واحد  ..معلش بعيد عنك أجيال مفتحة في الحوامضمعاك معاك ياريس ..يامهنينا يامهنينا الريس اوشا في نن عنينا بصي ياأوش أوش أنا وبلا فخر ماشية بإحساسي وماأدراكِ ماإحساسي إنه لَشيءٌ قاسي ومن وراه كثير بآخذ على راسي وإحساسي قالي إن أوشا هي السخسية الفزيعة دي وماسلت مسممة على إيل الإحساس ده وإن شاء الله يعني أنا واسيكة من فوز (عشان تعرفي بس إني بأجيد العربي كمان)هي لتيفة بس ؟؟ دي اللتافة ذات نفسويتها يارب تطلعي إنتِ يا أوشا لحسن لو مش انتِ هأخاصم إحساسي ..


إني أرى رؤوسا قد أينعت وحان قطافها 
 ::@: 
بتردي على اوشا في الموضوع بتاع ياآنسه؟

بس انا في كمة السعادة عشان الحلئة لتيفة وزات نفسويتها والكلام الفزيع دا 

أقولك
العب من انا دور كمان  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يعيني عليك يا من أنا 
> 
> مش قلتلك هتتقطع في الحلقة هههههههههههه 
> 
> قلبي معاك يا من أنا 
> 
> منورين ... منورين ... منورين


اختي قلب مصر
شفتي عملوا فيا ايه  ::sorry:: 
تقطيع وبسكينة تلمة 
خونة ::-s: 
بس لما اشوف وشك ياللي في بالي :Locked:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> باقى من الزمان
> ساعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> 
> حلال عليك التقييم يا من انا ياجامددددددددددددددددددددد
> 
> 
> حاولوا تانىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
> شكلكم وحش اوى يعنى لا مؤاغذة


حنعلموكوا لغايت امته
اسمها لموآغزه
مافيش فايدة 

يعني اقول والا ماقولش بقى في الليلة اللي مش معدية دي

عوض عليا يارب عوض الصابرين من عندك

----------


## أنفـــــال

ايه الحلقة الطويلة دي .. 
ياللا عشان أديك تقييم سالب يا من أنا يسحب منك كل التقييمات اللي هتاخدها ..  ::p:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

Let's talllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllk


we haven't any time 


it's agood fortune to you that i'm not here 


so


let's reveal about youself (who are you?) m


مش انفع اسافر امريكا ياجدعان هههههههههههههه

بس يلا نخليها فرنسا لو كوالا لامبور ما طلعتش من نصيبنا  :: 

حلقة جميلة جدا ... ومن انا دوخكم جدا 

بس من اول جولة كنت كشفتوا 

















>>>>>> كداب كبير على فكرة  :: 





بس زى ما شوفت .. وزى ما سمعت ... وزى ما حسيت ...










وبرده زى ما غشيت هههههههه  ::p: 


هو الاجابة زى ما اسكندرانى وزهراء قالوا بالظبط 



وتقيماية قليلة تمنع بلاوى كثيرة يا بنت شهريار  :: 


>>>>>> بخيلة جدا على فكرة وابقوا قابلونى لو كان اللى بيكسب ولا حتى من انا لما يختفى ان كان بياخد تقييمات من الاصل هههههههههه


تروح تديله التقييم من هنا ... وتانى يوم شكوى من اللى قلبك يحبها فى الادارة هههههههههه انا عارفها بنت شهريار وشغل عصابات بقى قولولى انا  ::p: 


على العموم ..

الحلقة كانت جميلة جدا وكان نفسى ابقى معاكم والله ...


لانى فعلا كنت هستمتع بالرتخيم على من انا  ::p: 


كنت هخليه يعترف من اول يوم من كتر الغلاسة اللى كان هيشوفها منى هههههههههههه

الف مبروك عليك التقييم يا من انا ؟

ومش تنسانا فى نص تقيماية بقى ولا حتى ربع تقييماية وما تبقاش زى بنت شهريار بخيل بقى  ::p: 


واخر سؤال وهو السؤال الجامد جدا اللى ما كنش حد يقدر يسأله ولا فى الاحلام





السؤال اللى هد الدنيا





السؤال اللى فوز وبلاد وهزم بلاد 





السؤال اللى ساعد على قيام حضارات واندثار حضارات 






السؤال اللى قالوه فى كأس العالم ولع اتحرق باظ محدش كسبه  :: 








السؤال الذى لم يخطر على بال اى احد من قبل 







السؤال الذى ساعد الكثير من الاسر المصرية فى تكوين مستقبل اولادهم








السؤال الذى ساعد على رفع مستوى معيشة عم محمد بتاعة العصير وعم رؤوف بتاعة الجبنة 







السؤال الذى لو قيل فى موقف حزين يبدله فرح







السؤال الذى لم يقدر بوش ذات قدر نفسه ان ينطق به 









السؤال الذى قاله بن لادن ومن يومها وهو مطلوب دوليا 







السؤال الشائك






السؤال الذكى







السؤال السريع







السؤال القوة الضاربة







السؤال اللذيذ








السؤال العجيب 







السؤال الغريب








السؤال الرهيب









يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ 



دا انا نسيته ههههههههههههههههههه يخربيت الكتابة الكتير من غير تدوين الملاحظات  :: 















لا افتكرت افتكرت 





عشان بنت شهريار ما تشمتش فيا بس  ::p: 





السؤال بقى اللى غنينا بيه وهيصنا بيه واللى هيكشف الخفى والمستور





هو 





هو







يا من أنا انت مين ؟




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



جاوب يا معلم وافتح الستارة 



ومش تنسى ده سؤال شرعى قبل انتهاء مدتك وفى اواخرها هههههههه يعنى كده كده انت هتكشف عن شخصيتك وكده كده مطالب انك تجاوب السؤال قبل ما تنتهى المقابلة



يعنى من الاخر لا عزاء للتقييم هههههههههه


واجابتى هتبقى زى ما من انا هايقولها  ::p: 


وشكرا ليكم كلكم

يلا انزل من على المسرح بقى




معاكم المايك  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا جود مورننج يا جود افتر نون


انفع اروح امريكا البلد اهو

 :Roll2: 



ااااااااااااااااااااااااايه يابشرررررررررررررررررررر  ::mm:: 



دايخين ليه  ::p: 







حيرانين ليه  ::p: 









تعبانين ليه  ::p: 









لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

مكنش العشم

تعملوا فى الديف كدا

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا



 :Banned2: 




بس لما ينكشفن ويبان  :Dry: 

هيطلع اللى عملناة فيه عليكم  :good: 

مش عليا انا طبعا  :Icecream: 

انا ولاااااااااااااااااااااا اعرفكم اصلا  :Fear2: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حقيقى كانت حلقة اكثر من رائعه

وجميلة

وخطيرة

وتعليقات مخليانى مش عاوزة انهى الحلقة

وكلها دروس لغة عربية من النوع الدليييييييع

لكن للأسف 

انتهى وقت حلقتنا

وكل شىء انكشفن وبااااااااااااااااااااااااان

ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش

نورتنا يا من انا

نورتينا يا








شرفتينا ياااا










سعداء بوجودك يااااااااااااا










ابقى تعالى كل يوم ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا












أ












أأ


















أأأأأأأأأ
















(( هقول خلاص محدش يضرب  ::  ))










يااااااااااااااااااا








*osha*




اتمنى تكون الحلقة نالت اعجاب الجميع


وثوااااااااااااااااااانى اشوف المزاد والرشاوى هترسى على مين



تحياتى للجميع

----------


## بنت شهريار

> على فكرة أنا لما سألت سؤالي كانت في بالي اوشاااااااا قلت يارب تقولي انا كاتبة أم محمد تحت اسمي ...شكلي أنا كنت متعشمة زيادة
> طيب أنا حأتوقع وخلاص زي ماتيجي ...
> بما إن من ساعة ماشفت عنوان الموضوع وأنا أوشا معلقة في دماغي حأتوقع اوشاااااااااااا


ان ان ان تششششششششششش

ووووووووووووولأول مرررررررررررررررة



فى تاريخ مسابقة من أنا 



يكون الفائز



هو منسق الموضوع ومنشطة :: 




شفتى يازوزو فايدة اللاعبين مش المدربين  :: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


علشان تعرفى انى لما ذليتك طلعتى بنتيجة اهو

تقييم مأخدتوش انا  :3: 




مبروك عليكى التقييم زوزو



اعملى حسابك بعد كدا انا اللى هلعب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتينى حبيبتى

اتمنى الحلقة تكون عجبتك


الف مبروك حبيبتى 

*زهراء*

تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

هييييييييييييييييييييييييه مش قلتلك ياأوشا إنك اوشا  :: 
سبحان الله والله مش عارفة ليه من ساعة ماشفت الحلقة نزلت وأنتِ معلقة في دماغي ..الله يخليهولي إحساسي  :: 
عن جد كانت حلقة عسل جداً ..ده الواحد بيكتشف موااااااهب هنا  :2: 
نورتِ ياقمر حقيقي إنبسطت كثير .. :f: ...
هاتوا التقييم بقى  ::p:  




> مبروك عليكى التقييم زوزو
> 
> 
> 
> اعملى حسابك بعد كدا انا اللى هلعب
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نورتينى حبيبتى
> 
> ...


ماماااااااااااااا شايفاني وأنا شاطرة؟؟ :: 
حقيقي حلقة عسسسسسسسسسسل وأوشا أسعدتنا كلنا ..
بصي ياستي أنا حأفضل ألعب كل مرة ماليش دعوة ولااااااااااأعرفك هههههههههههههههههه
والله أنا رجع لي الأمل في إحساسي إفتكرته ضاع من فترة  :: 
يخليكِ للشعب يامامتي وهاتي اللي بعدوووووو بقى عجبتني الحكاية ههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياقمر وكل حلقة وإنتِ طيبة ...
 :f:  :f:  :f: ...

----------


## أنفـــــال

يللا بقى تقييم سالب لأوشا .. 
عشان خاطر حرقت دمي في خلال اللعبة .. 
و دة يا حبايبي جزاء اللي يحرق دم أنفال في اللعبة ..  :2: 
عشان من أنا القادم يفهم كويس أوي .. إني مش بهرج .. 
و إن أي تقييم ايجابي هياخده .. هاحطهوله سالب على طول  ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 

عثلون عثلون عثلون عثلون ابيدون جميييييييييييييييييلون يا اووووووووووووشا 
و انت ضيفة عسل عسل عسل ماشاء الله عليكِ 
ثوكر ثوكر على قول قلب مصر ..  :: 

الحمد لله اتحلت الفزورة .. خلاص اروح انام انا .. بهدلنا من انا  :3: .. وطير النوم من عيوننا . ::mazika2:: 
العذيذة اوووشاااا .. حلكة توب توب فوك يعني عجبتنا كلنا .. تسلمييييييييييييييييي :f: 

في انتظار من انا جديد ..
بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخوانى واخواتى الكرام

ضيوف من انا



ابن البلد

masrawya

أنفال

loly_h

أم احمد

اسكندرانى

قلب مصر

sun shine

زهراء

نشوى

ام البنات

شعاع من نور

ريم جهاد

eng.medhat

دعاء ثابت

بوسى الشقية

الحب النضار

 the_chemist  

أهلاوى شديد

 emerald  




سعدت كثيراً بتواجدكم خلال مسابقة من أنا

مع ضيفتناا لغالية جدااااا اوشا

اتمنى تكون نالت اعجابكم جميعا

وانتظرونى ان شاء الله
فى الحلقة الجديدة

مع ضيف جديد

ومسابقة

مـن أنا؟

تقديرى ومودتى للجميع

----------


## the_chemist

باشي يا بنت السلطان

محرومة من الغدا و العشا

و محرومة من النوم في القصر اللى على الترعة شهر كامل

المشكلة لما تاخدى شهر كامل كامل هيفضل من غير شهر بقي و لا ايه

ماشي

 ::xx::   ::xx::   ::xx::   ::xx::   ::xx::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

انا عارف نفسى دايما  اجى فى الوقت  الضايع 

ولكن ان شاء الله سوف  انتظم فى الحلقة القادمة 

حاخد المفتاح  من (من أنا ؟) وفتح من الصبح بدرى  واكنس وارش ميه واطلع الكراسى 

مسابقة  جميلة واعجبنى فيها  التواصل الشديد بين الاعضاء

متابع ان شاء الله

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بجد يا جماعة انا سعيدة دا باشتراكي في الحلقة المرة دي
وكان نفسي اطول شوية لولا المزغودة زهراء قالت اسمي

بس كانت حلقة حلوة بجد باشتراككم جميعا فيها 
يلا حابقى اجي مرة تانية بس حاخطف زهراء قبلها احتياطي  ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
برافو عليكي يا زوزا...
هو ده الإحساس التمام 


عارفة يا أوشا...من أول لما شفت اللغة العربية المكسرة الدنيا دي و قلت إنه من أنا بيحاول يعمل تمويه على الحتة دي بالذات عنده...
تبقى هي أوشا 

و أصابع الإتهام أول لما شاورت قالت أوشا أوشا أوشا 

بجد حلقة زي السكر...
حقيقي انتِ عسولة موت يا أوشا...و طلعت عندك مواهب دفينة...

مستنيين من أنا القادم
*

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا أحتج بقه
انا أول واحد عرف من أنا 
ومحبتش أبوظ الحلقة
مليش دعوة بقه زهراء متاخدتش ولا ربع تقييم 
لحسن أقفلكم الموضوع ده
 ::xx:: 
 ::cop:: 


 :: 
ياله بقه خليها علينا أحنا المرة دي 
وأمري لله
بس المرات الجايه أنا لو عرفت من أنا هحرق الموضوع ومن أول مشاركة
انا بقولكم أهووو
 ::-s:   ::mm::

----------


## الحب النضار

الله عليكم كلكم... :f2: 
ومتشكرين جدا يا بنت شهريار والحلقة كانت دمها خفيف بيكم... :Pconfettileft: 
وزي ما قلت مرة ان الفوازير اللي من النوع ده حلاوتها انها تبقى نص لغز
مش لغز كامل... :3: 
والف الف مبروك لزهراء وصدقيني يا جميل الاحساس ما بيكدبش ابدا في الكتابة... :: 
واما ابلتي اوشا فبستين راجل طبعا...
 :New Bigcrowd: 
وحقيقي الحلقة معاها دمها شربات...
ومعلهش يا انفال طولي بالك ع البنية..
واهلا بكم
 :Ward703:

----------


## بنت شهريار

كيميائى .. القصر اتباع يافندم وانت مش واخد بالك  :: 

ناصر الصديق .. متنساش الفطار بقى بعد ماترش الميا علشان التراوة
يالا خد المفتاح وورينا التموية الخطى 
تابعنا ودورك جاااااااااااااااااااااى

اوشا .. هى مزغودة بس !!
بنتى وانا عارفاها
ان ماطلعت التقييم عليها مبقاش انا  :: 
حقيقى اجمل مافيها تواجدك معانا وروحك الجميلة الطيبة
برغم التهديد والوعيد لكن كنتى اسدددددددددد فى قلب المعركة
ان ان ان تششششششششششششششش
تحياتى ياقمراية

شعااااااااااااع .. الاصابع دى انا كنت هعضها وهى عمالة تقولى اوشا اوشا اوشا
انت تقولوا اوشا وهى تقولى هوريكى ياعبير
انا مااااااااااااااالى  :3: 

ابن البلد .. ضد الميا ضد النار 
انا لو منك وفيها تقييم كنت ولعععععععععععععععععععععت وطلعت اجرى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ننوس .. حقيقى تواجدك معنا مرة اخرى بعد غياب
كان من مميزات الحلقة
تابعينا بقى علشان تاخدى المفتاح بتاع من انا
واخد انا التقييم مرة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا يافندم

----------


## زهــــراء

> بجد يا جماعة انا سعيدة دا باشتراكي في الحلقة المرة دي
> وكان نفسي اطول شوية لولا المزغودة زهراء قالت اسمي
> 
> بس كانت حلقة حلوة بجد باشتراككم جميعا فيها 
> يلا حابقى اجي مرة تانية بس حاخطف زهراء قبلها احتياطي


ههههههههههههه أي خدعة ياأوش أوش 
الحلقة دي استمتعت بيها جدا عشان أول مرة ماأكونش عارفة مين الضيف وماما بيرو ذلتني عشان ألعب والحمد لله جبت جول  :: 
تخطفي مييييييييييين ياأوشا ده المفروض إني فرد في عصابة يعني ده شغلنا_ ولامؤاغذة _ :: 
منورة حبيبتي ... :f: ...




> برافو عليكي يا زوزا...
> هو ده الإحساس التمام


سارة حبيبتي ورفيقة دربي الجهادي  :: 
ربنا يخليكِ ياحبي وطبعا مفيش فرق أنا ولا إنتِ التقييم اللي بيجيلي كأنه جالك بالظبط  :: 
منورة ياقمر ... :f: ..




> أنا أحتج بقه
> انا أول واحد عرف من أنا 
> ومحبتش أبوظ الحلقة
> مليش دعوة بقه زهراء متاخدتش ولا ربع تقييم 
> لحسن أقفلكم الموضوع ده


أخدت تقييمين إحتج بقى براحتك  ::p: 
ياأخي خلي نفسك حلوة وحب التقييم لأخيك كما تحبه لنفسك  :: ...
اييييييييه اقفلكم الموضوع دي هو مفيش قانون ولا مفيش قانون يعني ولا يمكن يكون مفيش قانون :4: 



> ياله بقه خليها علينا أحنا المرة دي 
> وأمري لله
> بس المرات الجايه أنا لو عرفت من أنا هحرق الموضوع ومن أول مشاركة
> انا بقولكم أهووو


لاءة إتخضيت قوي هاتي كوباية مياه يابيرو نطفي الحريقة  ::  
منور أ.أحمد .. :f: ...




> والف الف مبروك لزهراء وصدقيني يا جميل الاحساس ما بيكدبش ابدا في الكتابة...


الحب النضار...شكراً ياقمر آدي الناس اللي روحها رياضية مش تقولي أقفل الموضوع  ::p:  
منورة ياأفندم وحقيقي مبسوطة بعودتك وإن شاء الله متغيبيش تاني ... :f: ...


بيروووووووووووووووو ممكن اللي بعدوووووووو لو سمحتي عاوزة العب  ::

----------


## الحب النضار

الى كل من بنت شهريار وزهراء
لاني للاسف مش عارفة ارسل من بريدي 
تحياتي الطيبة وبعد
سعدت جدا بالفزورة والمشاركة فيها والمشاركين...
وانا وبصراحة نفسي اعرف الحلقة الجاية امتى يا ريت حد يبلغني وطبعا انا ما اعرفش كتير منكم بس مجرد المشاركه في الاسئلة والفرفشة اذا لم تمانعا طبعا...
وحاكون سعيده جدا
وشكرا ::h::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لاءة إتخضيت قوي هاتي كوباية مياه يابيرو نطفي الحريقة


بتنادى عليا فى اوقات بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايخه  ::mm:: 
يعنى مش جاية الا مع جناب المدير وتقولى يابيرو
روحى يابنتى متلعبيش فى عداد عضويتك وعضويتى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معرفهاش ياجناب المدير  :: 




> الى كل من بنت شهريار وزهراء
> لاني للاسف مش عارفة ارسل من بريدي 
> تحياتي الطيبة وبعد
> سعدت جدا بالفزورة والمشاركة فيها والمشاركين...
> وانا وبصراحة نفسي اعرف الحلقة الجاية امتى يا ريت حد يبلغني وطبعا انا ما اعرفش كتير منكم بس مجرد المشاركه في الاسئلة والفرفشة اذا لم تمانعا طبعا...
> وحاكون سعيده جدا
> وشكرا


الى الحب النضار القائم فى دير النحاس
تم وصول رسالتك والرد عليها
لا تغيبى عن المسابقة
المسابقة يوم السبت
اوعى تتأخرى
ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششششش

من انا بقت فيلم عماد حمدى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا حبيبتى

----------


## الحب النضار

علم يا افندم وسوف ينفذ
وان شاءالله مش حتاخر
ووتسلمي لي لاهتمامك

----------


## بنت شهريار

يااااااااااااااصباح التقييمات القوية
 :f2: 




الايجابية والسلبية

 ::   :: 




مع اجمل لقاءات موووووونتى
 :f2: 



بين الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل
 :f2:  :f2: 







اتيت اليكم




مع ضيفنا العزيز








ضيفنا الخطيررررررر








ضيفنا المميز دائما






ضيفتا التاسع








ضيفنا صاحب الروح المرحة جداااا












ضيفنا صاحب التواجد الخفى










اللى مجننى انا شخصيا
 













ضيفنا اللى كل ما نروح فى حتة نلاقيييييييييييييية
 







ضيفنا العزيز


*مــــــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*


 





اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك





الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...





الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..




والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*





ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة





اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة





اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## نشــــوى

يا اهلا بمن أنا الجديد
 منور ومستنيينك  ::

----------


## loly_h

*اهلا بيرو

وصباح قوى بالتقييمات

وإن شاء الله ايجابية  كلها

إلا إذا ....

وجميل اوى التعديل اللى حصل للقانون ان الأسئلة

غير محددة العدد ...

براحتنــــــا بأة 

ياأهــــــــــلا وسهــــــــلا

بمـــــن انـــــــا

ربنا يقدرك علينــــــــــا

ونبدا فى الأسئلة على طول

من انــــــــا ... ميل ولا فيميل

وطبعـــــــا ... طبعـــــــــا 

متاااااااااااااابعـــة بشــــــــــدة ...*

----------


## زهــــراء

هلااااااااااااااااا مامتي منورة أنتِ ومن أنا ...
أنا جاية في الأول اهو ...على فكرة أنا حاسة إني عرفت من أنا على طووووووووووووووووووووووووول  :: 
طيب أهلاً بيك يامن أنت ..قولي بقى ..
أنتَ male or female?
الفترة اللي سجلت فيها والى يومنا هذا تجاوزت الثلاث سنوات صح؟؟
عمر سيادتكم يتراوح بين 25 و30؟؟؟
النيك نيم تبعك في مونتى مكتوب باللغة العربية ولا إنجلش؟؟؟ 
توقيعك في مونتى متحرك ولا لاءة  :2: ؟؟
أكثر قاعة تتردد عليها ؟؟؟

يلا جاوب دول وراجعااااااااااالك .. :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

من اولها  :Poster Spam: 
انا طلبت منك انك تعلنى عن قدومى بهدوء شديد من غير شكولاتة من غير جاتوة من غير فيروز  :Boring: 
يلا يا بنت شهريار *سماح المرة دى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا اهلا بمن أنا الجديد
>  منور ومستنيينك


يا اهلا بيكى نشوى مش ارتحال
النور نور سيادتك يا فندم وانا موجود مستنيانى فين ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اهلا بيرو
> 
> وصباح قوى بالتقييمات
> 
> وإن شاء الله ايجابية  كلها
> 
> إلا إذا ....
> 
> وجميل اوى التعديل اللى حصل للقانون ان الأسئلة
> ...


ومن انا؟ متابع معك وبشدة  :4: 
من انا؟ ميل     ومن انتى؟ فيميل 
ومش هتعبك نخليها فيميل 
وبحب مواضيعك وبشدة

----------


## نشــــوى

طيب لو سمحت يا من أنا جاوب  على الاسئلة 
1- حضرتك مشرف ولا عضو عادي؟؟
2-مقيم بمصر ولا خارجها؟؟
سؤالين صغيرين لحد ما نشوف الدنيا ماشية ازاى وهرجع تاني  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هلااااااااااااااااا مامتي منورة أنتِ ومن أنا ...
> أنا جاية في الأول اهو ...على فكرة أنا حاسة إني عرفت من أنا على طووووووووووووووووووووووووول 
> طيب أهلاً بيك يامن أنت ..قولي بقى ..
> أنتَ male or female?
> الفترة اللي سجلت فيها والى يومنا هذا تجاوزت الثلاث سنوات صح؟؟
> عمر سيادتكم يتراوح بين 25 و30؟؟؟
> النيك نيم تبعك في مونتى مكتوب باللغة العربية ولا إنجلش؟؟؟ 
> توقيعك في مونتى متحرك ولا لاءة ؟؟
> أكثر قاعة تتردد عليها ؟؟؟
> ...


ومن انا؟ حاسس انة يعرفك على عرض  :Elvis: 
السؤال الاول ؟ تمت الاجابة علية عند اختك لولى
السؤال التانى؟ غلط
السؤال الثالث ؟ غلط
السؤال الرابع؟ عربى
السؤال الخامس ؟ توقيعى حسب مودى وليس لة علاقة بمتحرك او غير متحرك
السؤال السادس؟ معظم القاعات
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب لو سمحت يا من أنا جاوب  على الاسئلة 
> 1- حضرتك مشرف ولا عضو عادي؟؟
> 2-مقيم بمصر ولا خارجها؟؟
> سؤالين صغيرين لحد ما نشوف الدنيا ماشية ازاى وهرجع تاني


ولو مسمحتش ينفع مجاوبش؟
1- حضرتك مشرف ولا عضو عادي؟؟
انا مشرف على نفسى وعضو على الكل
2-مقيم بمصر ولا خارجها؟؟
تقصدى اقامة الجسد ولا اقامة القلب 
انتى كمان مترجعيش تانى عشان الدنيا مالهاش رجلين

----------


## Amira

*انا قولت اجي أحزر معاكم* 

*يا من أنا ...يا تري كان ليك الحظ بأني أتحفتك بإحدي مشاركاتي في موضوع ليك؟؟؟* 

*ده مبدأيا و راجعة تاني*

----------


## نشــــوى

> 2-مقيم بمصر ولا خارجها؟؟
> تقصدى اقامة الجسد ولا اقامة القلب 
> انتى كمان مترجعيش تانى عشان الدنيا مالهاش رجلين


يعني انا مش هقدر ادخل واقولك المقصود اقامة الجسد !!!
يا من أنا ..ياترى حضرتك كلك على بعضك ايدين ورجلين ومناخير وكل حاجة مقيم فيييييييين.. مصر ولا خارجها ؟؟
حلو كده ههههههههه

----------


## ابن البلد

معلش بقه المره دي مش هلحق أجاوب
لظروف قهريه

بس أهلا بك من أنا وكنت أتمنى يكون عندي الوقت 
اني أعرفك  ::-s: 
بس ياله الجايات كتيرة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *انا قولت اجي أحزر معاكم* 
> 
> *يا من أنا ...يا تري كان ليك الحظ بأني أتحفتك بإحدي مشاركاتي في موضوع ليك؟؟؟* 
> 
> *ده مبدأيا و راجعة تاني*


اهلا اهلا بيكى يااميرة 
كان لى الشرف 
اتحفتينى فعلا بمشاركتك فى موضوع لى وهو انتى كنتى تقدرى متتحفنيش 
خليكى واقفة جنب اخواتك ومترجعيش تانى  :3: 
عايزين وجوة جديدة

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_بيرو طب متغشيشينى كدا 

على العموم انا مش مستعجله 


واهلا بيك يا من انا ويارب 

تكون بخير دايما صباحك او مساء فل

جاسره مصريه_

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> معلش بقه المره دي مش هلحق أجاوب
> لظروف قهريه
> 
> بس أهلا بك من أنا وكنت أتمنى يكون عندي الوقت 
> اني أعرفك 
> بس ياله الجايات كتيرة


اهلا اهلا بيك ابن البلد
بس اية هى الظروف القهرية دى لعل المانع خير بس الحمدلله انك مش هتشارك عشان مكنتش هتعرفنى  :Evil 2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يعني انا مش هقدر ادخل واقولك المقصود اقامة الجسد !!!
> يا من أنا ..ياترى حضرتك كلك على بعضك ايدين ورجلين ومناخير وكل حاجة مقيم فيييييييين.. مصر ولا خارجها ؟؟
> حلو كده ههههههههه


اة حلو كدة  :1: 
الجسد جوة مصر وبيلف مصر  :Plane:

----------


## زهــــراء

كده بتزعقي لي يا من أنا ليه كده احذريني  :: 
طيب سؤاااااااااال 
النيك نيم مكون من كلمتييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟
مسجلة في مونتى من امتى ؟؟ ::p: 
راجعالك تاني باينك حتدوخيني  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

كده بتزعقي لي يا من أنا ليه كده احذريني  :: 
طيب سؤاااااااااال 
النيك نيم مكون من كلمتييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟
مسجلة في مونتى من امتى ؟؟ ::p: 
راجعالك تاني باينك حتدوخيني  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

يا أهلا بمن أنا الغالى

بما إنك فاضى دلوقتى 

وأنا هتغدى دلوقتى 

وكان نفسى اعزم عليك

بس انا عارف انك مشغول ومش هقدر اجبرك على حاجة انت مش عايزها 

وعشان كده هبعتلك وجبة فى رسالة تأكلها بعد ما تخلص تعليقات إن شاء الله 

اشطة يا باشا يؤ يؤ يؤ اقصد يا باشاية >>>> مؤنث بقى :P


يلا معايا كده بسرعة وقولى 

إنت عندى على الايميل ؟  ::  >>> هنا هيتمسك من أنا وهنرعفه هنعرفه  :: 


قولى 

إنت مشترك معايا فى مواضيع قبل كده أو قابلتك قبل كده فى موضوع ولا حاجة ولا اتكعبلت فى تعليق منى قبل كده ولا حاجة ؟


وقولى تانى 


انت من رواد فك التكشيرة ومن رواد قاعات تانية ؟؟


وقولى تالت 


إنت من الجيل الحالى ولا الجيل اللى فات ولا من جيل الطلائع ؟  ::p: 


وقولى رابع 


إنت فطرت ايه النهاردة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وقولى السؤال ده بقى 


هل تاريخ إنضمامك قبلى ولا بعدى فى المنتدى ؟؟


وسؤال قبل ما أمشى 


متأكد إنى عمرى ما شوفتك قبل كده ؟  :: 




وشكراً

ويلا كمل كده بالهداوة عشان لسة فيه حوارات نازلة دلوقتى  :: 


الله يكون فى عونك منى بقى 

والف شكر يا بنت شهريار على تعديل القوانين .. ايوة كده يامعلم خلى الشبكة تتكلم 

ال كانت تلت اسئلة ال 

وبعدين انا ما كنتش عايز اشكرك ولا حاجة بس يلا خليها علينا المرة ديه ..

والبنك بتاعك هحرقه بكرة ان شاء الله هههههههههههه

لولا بس الاستاذة ديدى كان زمانه اتحرق من زمان 

يلا خليها علينا المرة ديه

ونشكرك وخلاص 

من غير نفس اه بس نشكرك ونعمل اللى علينا 











 ::p: 



 يلا يا من أنا عشان قبل ما تيجى وتطردنى بنت شهريار من المنتدى هههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> كده بتزعقي لي يا من أنا ليه كده احذريني 
> طيب سؤاااااااااال 
> النيك نيم مكون من كلمتييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟
> مسجلة في مونتى من امتى ؟؟
> راجعالك تاني باينك حتدوخيني


من انا؟ يزعق براحتة :Evil 2:  والشر يشتر
النيك نيم مكون من كلمتييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟
كلمتين بس كلمة واحدة
مسجلة في مونتى من امتى ؟؟ ::p: 
اكيد طبعا من قبل ما تسجلى انتى 
وادوخك لية بلاش تدوخى ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## loly_h

*بسم الله ماشاء الله العنصر الفيميلى مكتسح من انــــــا

ربنا يزيد ويبارك.

مـــن انــــــا

بداية جميلة ... جميلة

وعندى احساس وباشبة عليكى 

لكن خلينى اتأكد الاول

وهاعيد سؤال  زوزو بطريقة اوضح

العمـــــــــــر

من 30 لــــ 40

ولافوق الــ40 بشوية صغيرة





			
				عايزين وجوة جديدة
			
		

خلاص بأة اقبلى بالوجوه القديمة وينوبك ثواب

وراجعـــــــة وموش هاسيبك*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> كده بتزعقي لي يا من أنا ليه كده احذريني 
> طيب سؤاااااااااال 
> النيك نيم مكون من كلمتييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟
> مسجلة في مونتى من امتى ؟؟
> راجعالك تاني باينك حتدوخيني


هو تكرار المشاركة زيادة تاكيد ولا اية  :Closedeyes:

----------


## أنفـــــال

ايه من انا اللي عمال يطرد في الناس دة  :: 
يا بخيل ..  ::p:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أنا بس عاوزة أقول حاجة



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل الصورة دي يا عبير هلكتني ضحك..

و شكلها من أنا هتمشينا وراها كده...

خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير...

راجعة تاني أكيد إن شاء الله..


*

----------


## زهــــراء

ياساتر هو كله طاخ طاخ طاخ مفيش رحمة أبدا  :: 
معلش بقى ياستي المشاركة اتكررت مغلطناش في اللمبي  ::p: 
طب قوليلي يا أفندم 
متزوجة وعندك أطفال ؟؟؟ 

جايالك تاني متقوليليش مترجعيش عشان حأرجع هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا أهلا بمن أنا الغالى
> 
> بما إنك فاضى دلوقتى 
> 
> وأنا هتغدى دلوقتى 
> 
> وكان نفسى اعزم عليك
> 
> بس انا عارف انك مشغول ومش هقدر اجبرك على حاجة انت مش عايزها 
> ...


هششششششششششش انا بكرة الدوشة ومبحبش الاهلاوية 
إنت عندى على الايميل ؟
لا طبعا من انا؟ مش عندك على الايميل
إنت مشترك معايا فى مواضيع قبل كده أو قابلتك قبل كده فى موضوع ولا حاجة ولا اتكعبلت فى تعليق منى قبل كده ولا حاجة ؟
تمت الكعبلة ومعجبنيش التعليق  ::mm:: 
انت من رواد فك التكشيرة ومن رواد قاعات تانية ؟؟
اكيد من رواد قاعات تانية وزرت فك التكشيرة كمعظم الاعضاء
إنت من الجيل الحالى ولا الجيل اللى فات ولا من جيل الطلائع ؟
انا داخليا اجمع كل الاجيال وخارجيا من الجيل الحالى ومعك طبعا من الجيل اللى فات 
إنت فطرت ايه النهاردة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فطرت مرتين
مرة لوحدى فطرت نسكافية سادة ومعاها معلقة عسل
ومرة جبنة وخيار ولانشون مع افراد العيلة
هل تاريخ إنضمامك قبلى ولا بعدى فى المنتدى ؟؟
اكيد قبلك والسؤال دة جاوبت علية عند اختك زهراء ( ركز ومتقرفنيش )
متأكد إنى عمرى ما شوفتك قبل كده ؟
اللهم ما طولك ياروح لا مشوفتنيش ومش عايزة اشوفك 
ادينى كملت وبالهداوة وعايز تشكر بنت شهريار اشكرها برة هنا بنك من انا؟ مش بنك حد تانى

----------


## زهــــراء

مكرررررررررة

----------


## loly_h

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					

طب قوليلي يا أفندم 
متزوجة وعندك أطفال ؟؟؟ 


جميل سؤالك يازوزو

بس احب اسأله تانى من كتر ماحبيته

من انــــــا

عندك بنـــــــــــــات ؟؟؟؟؟

يازمالكوية*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بسم الله ماشاء الله العنصر الفيميلى مكتسح من انــــــا
> 
> ربنا يزيد ويبارك.
> 
> مـــن انــــــا
> 
> بداية جميلة ... جميلة
> 
> وعندى احساس وباشبة عليكى 
> ...


ومالة اكتسحناة اكتسحناة  ::shit::  ::shit:: 
وشبهى بقى براحتك اهو ينوبنى ثواب
السن من 30 الى 40 
ومتغشيش من حد هاتى اسئلتك من عندك انتى ( اية اليوم اللى مش فايت دة )
ارجعى تانى  :Bicycle: 
مستنياكى متتاخريش  :Angry2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه من انا اللي عمال يطرد في الناس دة 
> يا بخيل ..


بخيل بخيل بس اعيش
ومتجيش تانى  :Busted Red:

----------


## ريـم

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل مرة حلقة احلى من اللي قبلها.. 
و من انا عاملة حالة رعب في القاعة كلها..
الظاهر انها VIP 
 :: 
هاسأل سؤال ..
من انا، حضرتك كنتي ضيفة على كرسي التعارف قبل كده؟
و بتردي في المواضيع كل مرة بنفس الشكل (نفس اللون و الخط)؟ ولا بتغيري؟ 
و بس كده .. 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> أنا بس عاوزة أقول حاجة
> 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل الصورة دي يا عبير هلكتني ضحك..
> 
> ...


لا مش عايزاكى تقولى حاجة  :Angry2: 
انا مش همشيكم ورايا انا هقعد كدة وبالعصاية انتوا تلفوا ورا بعضكم زى الشاطرين ::shit:: 
لا مش خييييييييييييييييييييييييييير دة الشر بيشتر
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياساتر هو كله طاخ طاخ طاخ مفيش رحمة أبدا 
> معلش بقى ياستي المشاركة اتكررت مغلطناش في اللمبي 
> طب قوليلي يا أفندم 
> متزوجة وعندك أطفال ؟؟؟ 
> 
> جايالك تاني متقوليليش مترجعيش عشان حأرجع هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا مفيش رحمة والشر بيشتر :Evil 2: 
لا غلطتى فى من انا؟ مش اللمبى  :Busted Red: 
انا مش أفندم 
ومش متزوجة بس بربى اطفال
انتى حأرجع ( روحى رجعى بعيد )

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مكرررررررررة


رد مكررررررررررررر
( اللهم ما طولك ياروح )

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> جميل سؤالك يازوزو
> 
> بس احب اسأله تانى من كتر ماحبيته
> 
> من انــــــا
> 
> عندك بنـــــــــــــات ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


انا قلتلك هاتى اسئلتك من جواكى انتى 
وسؤال زوزو دى وحش ومش جميل
لا معنديش بنات

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

طب رجعنا بقى للماضة تانى 

ويا أنا يا أنت يا من أنا انت ...

تعالى هنا وقوليلى بقى

انا فاكر إنى طبخت هنا فى قاعة الطبيخ فى مرة شوفتى الطبيخ بتاعى ولا لاة ؟  :1: 

يا ترى ايه رأيك فى الطبيخ بتاعى زى الفل ولا عايز تدريب ؟  :1: 


قوليلى بقى إنتى بتعرفى تطبخى ؟؟؟؟

وقوليلى تانى 


اللماضة اللى إنتى متقمصاها ديه نقلتيها من مين ؟؟

وبلاش تتلمضى معايا أحسن انا واد لمض قديم يعنى  ::p: 


يلا سؤال اخرانى 


بتحبى الورد الأحمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


هاقولك بعدين ليه السؤال ده  :1: 


يلا جاى تانى 

أوعى تمشى 

وخليكى فاكرة

انا شايفك

اى لماضة ورا الضهر هضرب فى المليان 

ماشى


 ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كل مرة حلقة احلى من اللي قبلها.. 
> و من انا عاملة حالة رعب في القاعة كلها..
> الظاهر انها VIP 
> 
> هاسأل سؤال ..
> من انا، حضرتك كنتي ضيفة على كرسي التعارف قبل كده؟
> و بتردي في المواضيع كل مرة بنفس الشكل (نفس اللون و الخط)؟ ولا بتغيري؟ 
> و بس كده ..


اة انا VIP وانتى مالك  :Akuma: 
حضرتى مبتحبش تقعد على كراسى انا اقف ماسكة العصاية  ::shit::  وكلة يلف زى ما قلت لاختك شعاع
انا مبغرش من حد  :Akuma: 
وردى هو هو واللى عاجبة يقراة 
ومتجيش تانى :Akuma:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
إيه ده إيه ده

من أنا يا قمر....

بالراحة كده و اهدي حبة 

هاتوا مية يا ولاد مش عاوزين ننرفزها...و آدي كرسي كمان أقعدي كده بقى ربنا يهديكي...

قوليلي يا من أنا...
_انتِ عندي على الماسنجر؟؟؟...

_رديت ليكِ في مواضيع قبل كده؟؟؟ولو حصل آخر موضوع رديتلك فيه كان انهي قاعة؟؟؟؟...


*

----------


## loly_h

*من انــــــــــا

انا عملت لك ليموناضـــــة

عارفاها

وبأمــــــــانه حلقة زى العسلية 

حد يشرب ليموناضـــــــة*

----------


## أنفـــــال

يا جماعة من أنا دة مش طايق نفسه  :: 
و كل محد يعدي عليه يقوله ماتجيش هنا تاني .. قلة ذوق دي على فكرة ..  ::p:

----------


## ريـم

انا عايزة ليموناضة يا لولي  :: 
يا ما انا..
 ولا يعصبك ولا ينرفزك  ::  ::  :: 
في اي بي، في اي بي، بلا ادنى شك ..
الحلقة حلوة موووووت
و مش هأسأل اسئلة ..
اني انتظر .. 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  <-- ورد اهو  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب رجعنا بقى للماضة تانى 
> 
> ويا أنا يا أنت يا من أنا انت ...
> 
> تعالى هنا وقوليلى بقى
> 
> ؟ :1انا فاكر إنى طبخت هنا فى قاعة الطبيخ فى مرة شوفتى الطبيخ بتاعى ولا لاة :
> 
> يا ترى ايه رأيك فى الطبيخ بتاعى زى الفل ولا عايز تدريب ؟ 
> ...


لماضة  :Spidy:  ( اللهم ما طولك ياروح )
هطلع روحك قريب  :Shutup2: 
؟ :1انا فاكر إنى طبخت هنا فى قاعة الطبيخ فى مرة شوفتى الطبيخ بتاعى ولا لاة ؟
لا انا مش فاكر انك عكيت هنا فى القاعة ولا شفت العك بتاعك  :Puke:  :Puke: 
يا ترى ايه رأيك فى الطبيخ بتاعى زى الفل ولا عايز تدريب ؟  :1: 
هو انا شفتة عشان اقول رائيى بس اكيد عارفة عك  :Puke: 
قوليلى بقى إنتى بتعرفى تطبخى ؟؟؟؟
اة بعرف اطبخ امال هعك زيك
اللماضة اللى إنتى متقمصاها ديه نقلتيها من مين ؟؟
نقلتها من قاموس بلاد الوكاويك
وبلاش تتلمضى معايا أحسن انا واد لمض قديم يعنى  ::p: 
 :Afro:  يا رخامة لماضتك
بتحبى الورد الأحمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اة بحبة بس لو من عندك كرهتة 
وخليكى فاكرة
مبفتكرش انا
ومتجيش تانى

----------


## ريـم

> لا انا مش فاكر انك عكيت هنا فى القاعة ولا شفت العك بتاعك


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
"ة" التأنيث طارت 
 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> إيه ده إيه ده
> 
> من أنا يا قمر....
> 
> بالراحة كده و اهدي حبة 
> 
> هاتوا مية يا ولاد مش عاوزين ننرفزها...و آدي كرسي كمان أقعدي كده بقى ربنا يهديكي...
> 
> ...


مين ينرفز مين 
انا مبقعدش على كراسى قلت كدة لاختك اللى قبل قبل قبل اللى قبلك انا اقف بالعصاية وانتوا تلفوا
ومبشربش مية اختك لولى جابت لموناضة
قوليلي يا من أنا...
فين لو سمحتى تقولى قوليلى لو سمحتى يا من انا؟
هعديها المرة دى 
_انتِ عندي على الماسنجر؟؟؟
من انا ؟ مش عند حد على المسنجر  ::-s: 
انا جوة قلوبكم ودايما معاكم وعلى قلبكم 
رديت ليكِ في مواضيع قبل كده؟؟؟ولو حصل آخر موضوع رديتلك فيه كان انهي قاعة؟؟؟؟
اة رديتى وانا ردتلك فى القاعة 
اخر رد كان فى قاعة التكشيرة فى موضوع من انا؟
ومتجيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *من انــــــــــا
> 
> انا عملت لك ليموناضـــــة
> 
> عارفاها
> 
> وبأمــــــــانه حلقة زى العسلية 
> 
> حد يشرب ليموناضـــــــة*


سديتوا نفسى  :Akuma: 
ادى اللموناضة لاختك شعاع  ::-s:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا جماعة من أنا دة مش طايق نفسه 
> و كل محد يعدي عليه يقوله ماتجيش هنا تاني .. قلة ذوق دي على فكرة ..


مش كدة يا انفال مرة بخيل ومرة قليل الذوق
مش مهم قليل الذوق قليل الذوق بس اعيش  :;): 
ومتجيش تانى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

طب يا ست اللمضة 

قوليلى الصورة الشخصية اللى جنب الاسم هل هى كلمات ولا صورة ؟


واحذرى أهلاوى  ::p: 

أحسن أنا بس مش فاضى ارد دلوقتى 

وإسألى عليا كويس بحارب على طووووووووووووووووووووول مافيش عندى وقت للهدنة  :1:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا عايزة ليموناضة يا لولي 
> يا ما انا..
>  ولا يعصبك ولا ينرفزك 
> في اي بي، في اي بي، بلا ادنى شك ..
> الحلقة حلوة موووووت
> و مش هأسأل اسئلة ..
> اني انتظر .. 
>  <-- ورد اهو


اقفى طابور قدام اختك لولى وانا هخليها تديكى لموناضة يا تروحى تاخدى الكوباية من ايد اختك شعاع خلى عندك شخصية وشعاع شربت كتير  :Bicycle: 
مين يعصب مين ومين ينرفز مين  :Gun2:  :Gun2: 
وانتى تقدرى تسآلى اصلا تانى 
بقولك اية 
متجيش تانى

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
من أنا...

انتِ زي السكر حد قالك كده قبل كده؟؟؟..

الله أعلم الله أعلم...و ربنا يستر يعني و خيييييييير...

انتِ يا من أنا تبقي دعاء ثابت...
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> "ة" التأنيث طارت


اة يا واعية
اخدتى بالك انها طارت
لا اللموناضة جابت مفعول
هاتى شفشق تانى يالولى
ومتدهمش تانى
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب يا ست اللمضة 
> 
> قوليلى الصورة الشخصية اللى جنب الاسم هل هى كلمات ولا صورة ؟
> 
> 
> واحذرى أهلاوى 
> 
> أحسن أنا بس مش فاضى ارد دلوقتى 
> 
> وإسألى عليا كويس بحارب على طووووووووووووووووووووول مافيش عندى وقت للهدنة


 :3:  :3: 
اللهم ما طولك يا روح 
روح اقف فى الطابور اشربلك بق لموناضة من بتاعة اختك لولى يا بتاع الهدنة :3: 
قوليلى الصورة الشخصية اللى جنب الاسم هل هى كلمات ولا صورة ؟
صورة بس هتعمل بيها اية
ومترجعش تانى

----------


## ريـم

> اة يا واعية
> اخدتى بالك انها طارت
> لا اللموناضة جابت مفعول
> هاتى شفشق تانى يالولى
> ومتدهمش تانى
> ومترجعيش تانى


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شفتي ؟ على طووووووووووووول
هأرجعلك كل شوية  :Wai:  :Wai: 
بس هأروح اذاكر تاني بقى.. 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> من أنا...
> 
> انتِ زي السكر حد قالك كده قبل كده؟؟؟..
> 
> الله أعلم الله أعلم...و ربنا يستر يعني و خيييييييير...
> 
> انتِ يا من أنا تبقي دعاء ثابت...
> *


السكر خلص من كتر ما لولى بتعملك لموناضة
لا بس ما شاء الله اللموناضة جابت مفعول عكسى
دعاء ثابت بتاعة التنفيض لا محصليش العفرة  ::-s: 
بس اوعدك هنفضهالك قريب
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شفتي ؟ على طووووووووووووول
> هأرجعلك كل شوية 
> بس هأروح اذاكر تاني بقى..


شفتى ؟ على عرررررررض
سايبة المذاكرة وجاية تشربى لموناضة 
يلا يا مفجوعة
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## نشــــوى

ياربي على العسسسسسسسسسسسل
رغم ان من أنا نازل زعيق في الكل 
بس بجد حلقة حلوة أوي 

قوللي يا من أنا .. 
انا اتخانقت معاك قبل كده  ::p: 

و آخر موضوع نزلته كان في اى قاعة؟؟

وبالمناسبة .. أنا هاجي تاني  ::p:

----------


## ريـم

من انا بطلييييييييييي  ::p:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

هل انتى من مصر من الاسكندرية .. أو زورتى اسكندرية لو انتى مش منها  :1: 




























وبعد السؤال ده 


انا شاكك فى إسمين 



هما قلب مصر والحب النضار



اللى ما عندهاش أولاد فيهم يبقى ديه إجابتى بقى  :1: 

ودمتم 


 :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياربي على العسسسسسسسسسسسل
> رغم ان من أنا نازل زعيق في الكل 
> بس بجد حلقة حلوة أوي 
> 
> قوللي يا من أنا .. 
> انا اتخانقت معاك قبل كده 
> 
> و آخر موضوع نزلته كان في اى قاعة؟؟
> 
> وبالمناسبة .. أنا هاجي تاني


كويس انك جبتى معاكى عسل اهو نحلى بية اللموناضة بتاعة اختك لولى اصل السكر خلص من كتر ما اختك شعاع واختك ريم شفطوا اللموناضة
قوللي يا من أنا .. 
فين حضرتك  :Akuma:  تقولى قوللى حضرتك يا من انا؟ وفين علامة الاستبهام  ::-s: 
انا اتخانقت معاك قبل كده  ::p: 
اة اتخانقنا مع انى بكرة الخناق  :Akuma:  اخدتى بالك طبعا 
و آخر موضوع نزلته كان في اى قاعة؟؟
اخر موضوع نزلتة مكنش موضوع كان سلم بيتنا وكنت بفكر فى موضوع شاغلنى ( كنت بفكر لولى تحلى اللموناضة بآيه )
واخلصى بقى :Akuma: 
ومتجيش تانى

----------


## loly_h

*ليموناضـــــة ... حاجة ساقعة بيبس

تعالوا ياجماعة كل اللى اتقفل الباب على وشة

يشرب ليموناضة

خدى ريم كوبايتك اهى جاهزة وبالتلج كمان

وابعدوا عنها الساعة دى

مــــــن انـــــا

والنبى ماتتعصبى 

بس كنت عاوزة اعرف 

اخر موضوع اشتركتى فيه ... كان فى اى قسم؟؟؟؟

لمجرد انى اعرفك هابلغ عنك على فكرة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا بطلييييييييييي


انا اللى ابطل ::-s: 
بطلى انتى بقى خلصتى اللموناضة  :Akuma:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هل انتى من مصر من الاسكندرية .. أو زورتى اسكندرية لو انتى مش منها 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


دمتم
دامت لمين  :3: 
انا مش من اسكندرية بس زرت اسكندرية رحت اشرب لموناضة هناك عند اخواتك 
اااااااااة ياقلبى الواد دة جرحنى فى قلبى 
الحب الحقيقى بيعيش يا حقيقى
واياك ترجع تانى  :3: 
هتخلى الشر يشتر  :Evil 2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ليموناضـــــة ... حاجة ساقعة بيبس
> 
> تعالوا ياجماعة كل اللى اتقفل الباب على وشة
> 
> يشرب ليموناضة
> 
> خدى ريم كوبايتك اهى جاهزة وبالتلج كمان
> 
> وابعدوا عنها الساعة دى
> ...


انتى بتسالى لية يا لولى احنا مش اتفقنا انك تبعتى شفاشق اللموناضة من جوة ومترجعيش تانى
وسيبى ريم تذاكر وكفاية عليها شفطط اللموناضة كلها 
مش هتعصب  :Evil 2: انا هولع بس
اخر موضوع اشتركتى فيه ... كان فى اى قسم؟؟؟؟
كان فى فك التكشيرة وكنت بشرب لموناضة 
هتبلغى مين ابن البلد عندة ظروف قهرية راح يشرب لموناضة 
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايه يابت انتى يابت انتى يابت انتى يابت
محدش قادر عليكى هنا ولا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
انا جيتلك اهو
اياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك تنطقى  ::mm:: 

يامرحب يامرحب بالدايخين قصدى الضيوف  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ههههههههه         مش ممكن
ايه يا من أنا ...
خفى شوية على الناس 
انتى بعزقتى كل الناس اللي دخلوا رد عليكي

س سؤال يا من أنا ممكن آخد كوباية الليمون من شعاع ؟؟؟؟


مش هاخدها ليا هديها لناس تانية اهدي بيها أعصابهم شوية


انا بقول زي شعاع ما قالت ........

طب خلاص متتعصبيش هسألك هسألك ...
انتى غيرتى اسمك اكتر من مرة في المنتدى ................ صح

ها ..... أعود مرة تانية ولا بلاش  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> _بيرو طب متغشيشينى كدا 
> 
> على العموم انا مش مستعجله 
> 
> 
> واهلا بيك يا من انا ويارب 
> 
> تكون بخير دايما صباحك او مساء فل
> 
> جاسره مصريه_


شفتى ازاى  ::shit:: 
خليها تغششك كدة وانا اخلى دمها زى اللموناضة 
تصدقى عشان انتى دخلتى بهدوء كدة ومسالتيش حاجة قلت البت السكر دى ارد عليها على رواقة بعد ما كلهم يروحوا وميرجعوش تانى
بقولك اية
مترجعيش تانى ::shit:: 

وانتى كمان
متجيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه يابت انتى يابت انتى يابت انتى يابت
> محدش قادر عليكى هنا ولا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
> انا جيتلك اهو
> اياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك تنطقى 
> 
> يامرحب يامرحب بالدايخين قصدى الضيوف


بت
بت
بت
بت
ياعينى عليكى يا بنت شهريار  بيضالك فى القفص يا منتدى خلصت من بنت شهريار  :Fear2: 
هاتى الشفشق يالولى عشان عطشت وهشرب من دمها 
بترحبى بمين
مهم مش هيرجعوا تانى
ومترجعيش انتى كمان تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههه         مش ممكن
> ايه يا من أنا ...
> خفى شوية على الناس 
> انتى بعزقتى كل الناس اللي دخلوا رد عليكي
> 
> س سؤال يا من أنا ممكن آخد كوباية الليمون من شعاع ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> مش هاخدها ليا هديها لناس تانية اهدي بيها أعصابهم شوية
> ...


ماهو لازم يتبعزقوا عشان ميرجعوش تانى
س سؤال يا من أنا ممكن آخد كوباية الليمون من شعاع ؟؟؟؟ 
ج جواب وتاخديها لية ومحدش هنا خلاص كلهم مش هيرجعوا تانى :Boring: 
انا بقول زي شعاع ما قالت ........
خليكى ماشية كدة وراء كلام شعاع بس برضة مش هتديكى لموناضة
طب خلاص متتعصبيش هسألك هسألك 
مين يعصب مين  ::shit:: 
هتخلى الشر يشتر
انتى غيرتى اسمك اكتر من مرة في المنتدى ................ صح
لا غلط ...... مغيرتهوش اكتر من مرة
وانتى كمان
مترجعيش تانى

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
غلطططططططططططططططططة وندمان عليهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وبقولك واسمعيهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا

متطلعيش العفاريت عليكى
وقد ايه مش عارف مين

انتى اعدائك بقوا كتير اهو  :: 
وشكلك فى الاخر هتاكلى ضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررب   ::p: 

وعلى فكرة
انا ممكن اوقفك فوراً
جاووووووووووب يالا وانت ساكت
وخلص ومتجيش هنا تانى انت  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
> غلطططططططططططططططططة وندمان عليهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> وبقولك واسمعيهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا
> 
> متطلعيش العفاريت عليكى
> وقد ايه مش عارف مين
> 
> انتى اعدائك بقوا كتير اهو 
> وشكلك فى الاخر هتاكلى ضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررب  
> ...


تصدقى خفت 
تصدقى اترعبت
تصدقى بترعش
تصدقى بتنفض
تصدقى بعيط
 :Gun2:  :Gun2:  :Gun2:  :Gun2: 
مين فيك يا منتدى هيوقف من انا؟ 
سمحوها يااهل السماح 
بقولك اية خدى الكلمة دى دلاية فى رقبتك
مترجعيش هنا تانى

----------


## the_chemist

مساء الفل

قولى يا من أنا؟

الواد مصطفي لسه مزهقك برضوا

و هيخلص الامتحانات إمتى

و بطلى تزعقى كده

عيب

ياللا هوششششششششششششششش  بالراحة و بشويششششششششششششششششششششش 

ردى بقي

و لا أغنيلك 

هووووه نننه هوووووووووووه

نام و أجيبلك وركين يمام

----------


## الحب النضار

> انا شاكك فى إسمين 
> 
> 
> 
> هما قلب مصر والحب النضار
> 
> 
> 
> اللى ما عندهاش أولاد فيهم يبقى ديه إجابتى بقى 
> ...


طيب يا ريييييييييييييييييتتتتتتتتتتت انا دمي شربات كده
لا يا سيدي انا لسه باقول يا هااااااااااااااااااااااددددددددددددددددييييييييييي  ي
وبعدين انا عندي اولاد بالتبني....
وبراحة علي وعلى  مين انا...

اما عن الحلقة فدمها عسل وسخنة انا لسه باقول الحق الحلقة من اولها لاقيتها في اخر الصفحة التانية
ماشاءالله طبعا
عموما يا مين انا وربنا يستر ويكون دمك رايق اثنا ردك على
بصراحة...... بصراحة... على فمرة انت حلوة قوي وانا باحبك.....
بصراحة......
من فضلك ولوسمحتي هل انا وحضرتك اتقابلنا قبل كده..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مممممممممممممممممم طب قوليلي كده يابطوط هو انا مش كنت لابسة وخارجة خلاص ايه اللي رجعني العب  ::p: 
يلا بقى كل حلقة وانتي طيبة ومترجعيش تاني  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا قلتلك يا من انا
هتاكل ضررررررررررررررررررب  :: 

هو راح مرجعش تانى ولا ايه  ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساء الفل
> 
> قولى يا من أنا؟
> 
> الواد مصطفي لسه مزهقك برضوا
> 
> و هيخلص الامتحانات إمتى
> 
> و بطلى تزعقى كده
> ...


اة هنفتى بقى ودخلنا فى الكميا حطينا لولى + شعاع +ريم+كوب اللموناضة = مصطفى النبى حارسة
مين مصطفى دة حارس شفشق اللموناضة الامين  :Akuma: 
هوشششششششششش انت 
ولا اغنيلك 
كنت ماشى يوم جراحى فى المحكمة  :Akuma: 
وانت كمان
مترجعش هنا تانى

----------


## أم أحمد

مساء الفل
ايه الحلقة اللي زي العسل دي
اهلا بيكي يا من انا؟
دمك زي العسل والشربات كمان
ممكن كوباية لموناضة من اللي بتتفرق هنا دي
لسه متعشية بقي والاكل حامي علي صدري
قولت اجي اريح هنا شوية
واتعرف عليك يا من انا
مساء الجمال
ومتابعة كويس لكل كلمة بتقولها
وراجعين ان شاء الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب يا ريييييييييييييييييتتتتتتتتتتت انا دمي شربات كده
> لا يا سيدي انا لسه باقول يا هااااااااااااااااااااااددددددددددددددددييييييييييي  ي
> وبعدين انا عندي اولاد بالتبني....
> وبراحة علي وعلى  مين انا...
> 
> اما عن الحلقة فدمها عسل وسخنة انا لسه باقول الحق الحلقة من اولها لاقيتها في اخر الصفحة التانية
> ماشاءالله طبعا
> عموما يا مين انا وربنا يستر ويكون دمك رايق اثنا ردك على
> بصراحة...... بصراحة... على فمرة انت حلوة قوي وانا باحبك.....
> ...


بقولك اية
العسل خلص حلينا بية اللموناضة 
وانتى جاية تقرى على الحلقة  ::@:  وبتحبينى لية لييييية بتحبينى لية  :3: 
انتى كويسة 
عشان قلتى من فضلك ولو سمحتى وهل انا وحضرتى اتقابلنا قبل كدة
لا محصلكيش الشرف  :Closedeyes: 
يلا روحى اقفى مع اخواتك
ومترجعيش هنا تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مممممممممممممممممم طب قوليلي كده يابطوط هو انا مش كنت لابسة وخارجة خلاص ايه اللي رجعني العب 
> يلا بقى كل حلقة وانتي طيبة ومترجعيش تاني


يا شر اشتر  :Akuma: 
هو انتى بتخرجى وانتى خارجة  ::shit:: 
مترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا قلتلك يا من انا
> هتاكل ضررررررررررررررررررب 
> 
> هو راح مرجعش تانى ولا ايه


مين هياكل مين ضرب  ::-s: 
انتى مشربتيش لموناضة ولا اية  ::-s: 
املولها غطا ازوزة يمكن تفوق  ::-s: 
مترجعيش هنا تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساء الفل
> ايه الحلقة اللي زي العسل دي
> اهلا بيكي يا من انا؟
> دمك زي العسل والشربات كمان
> ممكن كوباية لموناضة من اللي بتتفرق هنا دي
> لسه متعشية بقي والاكل حامي علي صدري
> قولت اجي اريح هنا شوية
> واتعرف عليك يا من انا
> مساء الجمال
> ...


من غير سلام ولا كلام :Boring: 
روحى اقفى جنب اخواتك يمكن تلحقى كوباية بس اللموناضة خلصت فى جريب مفروت 
انتى متابعة لية :Dry: 
ماهو انتى مش هترجعى هنا تانى

----------


## بنت شهريار

طيب انا بقى مش عاوزة لموناضة
انا عاوزة ايس كررررررررررريم
هتجيييييييييييب ولا اقووووووووووووووول  ::

----------


## الحب النضار

راجع تاني تقول يازمان... حبك ماضي وعدى وفات... ترجع تشكي وترجع تبقى تقول لي كفاية... انسى الماضي وابدأ تاني وانت معايا.....
كفاية كده
اصلي افتكرتها بمناسبة ما ترجعيش... ما ترجعيش..
على فكرة يا مين انا انت اللي ضيفنا يعني يا جميل لك الواجب... والساقع... والسخن... والجاتوه... وحاجة... بس ما تكريشيناش  :Love: 
باقول لحضرتك ايه لوسمحتي حضرتك محجبة... :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2:

----------


## loly_h

*وطوا صوتكم ياجماعة

احنا ماصدقنا ان ربنا هدها

ونامت *

----------


## Masrawya

السلااااااااام عليكم...
مراحب يا بيرررو
ايه يا عبير هو من انا بيعاملنا كده ليه  ::sorry:: 

هى ليها عندك فلوس و جيه يخلصها مننا ولا ايه  :: 

من اااااااانا
من غير ليموناضه  انا جايبه العثير بتاعى معايا  و اخدته و و قفت جمب اخواتى  :: 
وانا بقول برده زى اختى شعاع انها دعاء ثابت
و ياااااااوليك لو انننننتى 

يلا متجيش تانى

----------


## osha

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ياجماعة حد يأذن في ودن من أنا عشان العفاريت تطلع 
بس من أنا مقطع البطاقة ومفرود على الاخر
انا مش حاتوقع بس حامسك الورقة والقلم بتوع انفال واسمك مكتوب 
ومش حاجي من نفسي تاني بدل ما تقولهالي 
اشتري روحي  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب انا بقى مش عاوزة لموناضة
> انا عاوزة ايس كررررررررررريم
> هتجيييييييييييب ولا اقووووووووووووووول


مفيش فلوس نجيب ايس كريم  :Boring: 
اخواتك جايبين الحاجة بتاعة اللموناضة ببلاش اللمون من عند اختك لولى
والعسل والسكر متبعتر فى الحلقة 
تقووووووووولى  ::@:  طب يا شر اشتر
اوعى تيجى هنا تانى :Dry:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> راجع تاني تقول يازمان... حبك ماضي وعدى وفات... ترجع تشكي وترجع تبقى تقول لي كفاية... انسى الماضي وابدأ تاني وانت معايا.....
> كفاية كده
> اصلي افتكرتها بمناسبة ما ترجعيش... ما ترجعيش..
> على فكرة يا مين انا انت اللي ضيفنا يعني يا جميل لك الواجب... والساقع... والسخن... والجاتوه... وحاجة... بس ما تكريشيناش 
> باقول لحضرتك ايه لوسمحتي حضرتك محجبة...


مش هكرشك  :Icecream:  وخدى الايس كريم اللى بنت شهريار عينها فية
انتى حلوة وبتقولى لو سمحتى وكمان هوقفك اول الطابور 
اة حضرتى محجبة 
كدة تمام اظن انا ساعدتك قوى عشان انتى حلوة 
ومترجعيش ... مترجعيش 
كفاية كدة
انا صوتى حلو اهو
بقولك
متجيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *وطوا صوتكم ياجماعة
> 
> احنا ماصدقنا ان ربنا هدها
> 
> ونامت *


يوطوا صوتهم لية
لا انا منمتش انا رحت اجبلك لموناضة عشان الناس كترت قوى ومعرفش هيشربوا اية 
بصى انا هبعتلك اللموناضة لحد عندك  :Closedeyes: 
عشان متجيش تانى
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلااااااااام عليكم...
> مراحب يا بيرررو
> ايه يا عبير هو من انا بيعاملنا كده ليه 
> 
> هى ليها عندك فلوس و جيه يخلصها مننا ولا ايه 
> 
> من اااااااانا
> من غير ليموناضه  انا جايبه العثير بتاعى معايا  و اخدته و و قفت جمب اخواتى 
> وانا بقول برده زى اختى شعاع انها دعاء ثابت
> ...


وعليكم السلام
انتى جايبة العثير بتاعك طب يلا ادى كل واحدة من اخواتك شفطة  ::shit:: 
بس هو دة عصير اية  :O O:  ما تجيبى شفطة وارجعك هنا تانى
يادى دعاء ثابت دى اللى طلعتلنا فى البخت الا هى ثابت مين  :O O: تكونش ثابت  ::shit::  ثابت يابنت فى الطابور انتى وهى 
ياويلها يا سواد ليلها كمان  ::shit::  انتى وهى
ومش هقولك
عشان انتى اصلا مش هترجعى تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ياجماعة حد يأذن في ودن من أنا عشان العفاريت تطلع 
> بس من أنا مقطع البطاقة ومفرود على الاخر
> انا مش حاتوقع بس حامسك الورقة والقلم بتوع انفال واسمك مكتوب 
> ومش حاجي من نفسي تاني بدل ما تقولهالي 
> اشتري روحي


عفاريت اية شوفى اخواتك العفاريت اللى بيطلعوا من الطابور دول
ايوة انا اتفرد على الاخر بس معاكى مكوة
ايوة انتى حلوة اقفى مع اختك انفال كدة  :Closedeyes: 
طب لو مجتيش تانى  :Closedeyes:  اقول لمين انا 
متجيش تانى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> طيب يا ريييييييييييييييييتتتتتتتتتتت انا دمي شربات كده
> لا يا سيدي انا لسه باقول يا هااااااااااااااااااااااددددددددددددددددييييييييييي ي
> وبعدين انا عندي اولاد بالتبني....
> وبراحة علي وعلى مين انا...




معلش معلش 


أصل الموضوع ده فزيييييييييييييييع فزيييييييييييييييييييييع فظاعة ما حصلتش  :1: 


ده موضوع خلانى اشك فى ابويا ذات نفسه   :: 



الواحد بقى يمشى يبص وراه ليطلع من أنا فى افاه  :: 


منك لله يا بنت شهريار وقعتينا فى الناس ههههههههههه


طب بقولك ايه يا من أنا انتى من الاخر كده ....


اللموناضة ديه فيها كام معلقة سكر ؟ اذكرى بالادلة والبراهين مع اعطاء الاسباب المقنعة لغلاء هلبة السمنة فى دول كوالالامبور وصفط اللبن والسبتية ؟ مع ذكر بتعرفى تطبخى ايه حضرتك ؟ انا عارف انه عك بس ما علينا نعرف وخلاص  ::p: 


يا انا يا انتى يا من انا انتى .. وسمعنى سلام طبيخ مثلثات ياولا  :: 


خلى بالك بعد الحلقة هنحطك فى المطبخ وهنقفل عليكى وعيشى الحياة مع الليموناضة بقى ولا حتى عصير القصب براحتك بقى  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الشقاوة والسكر النبات
على الحلقة اللى مجننانا
شكلى انا اللى هاكل ضررررررررررررب فى الاخر  :: 

بجد بجد بالرغم من طولة لسانة اللى عاوز قطعه دا  ::p: 

بس انا ضحكت ضحك
وبضحك اكثر كل ما اتخيل اللى هيتعمل فى من انا بعد الحلقة ماتخلص 
ان شاء الله دا لو خلصت بدون خسائر فى الارواح

جود موررنج بقى 
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

جوووووود مورننج يا بيرو 
بونجور يا من انا ..
ولا بلاش  :Closedeyes: 
عشان ماتقوليش انه الليموناضة عاملة معايا تأثير ثقافي في اللغات الحية ..  ::p: 
مع انه الليموناضة بتاعة لولي دي حلووووووة..  :: 
طب أنا هأسرق سؤال سارة 
انت عندي على الماسنجر ؟!!
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## Amira

> اهلا اهلا بيكى يااميرة 
> كان لى الشرف 
> اتحفتينى فعلا بمشاركتك فى موضوع لى وهو انتى كنتى تقدرى متتحفنيش 
> خليكى واقفة جنب اخواتك ومترجعيش تانى 
> عايزين وجوة جديدة


أنا رجعت تاني  ::stpd::  غتاتة بغتاتة بقي يعني  ::  

أنا شايفة ان صف الاخوات كتر قوي  ::  الناس كلها بقيت واقفة جنب اخواتها  ::mm:: 

واضح ان الفرق بين اسلوبك المعهود في المنتدي و اسلوبك في من أنا يختلف 180 درجة 

بس يا تري انت لاقي نفسك في اي أسلوب فيهم أكتر  ::  

يالا بقي روحي أوقف جنب اخواتك .. ::p:  و ماتجيش تاني  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله ماشاء الله 

هو انا اروح انام والمشاركات كانت 4 مشاركات اصحى الاقى 7 صفحات 

ربنا يزيد ربنا يبارك 

استنوا بقى اعمل فنجان قهوة وارجع اقرا كل المشاركات 

وانتظر التقارير اللى من المباحث  ومكاتب المخابرات 

وعملائنا على الجبهة 

 واقول لكم من انا هو مين

----------


## the_chemist

> اة هنفتى بقى ودخلنا فى الكميا حطينا لولى + شعاع +ريم+كوب اللموناضة = مصطفى النبى حارسة
> مين مصطفى دة حارس شفشق اللموناضة الامين 
> هوشششششششششش انت 
> ولا اغنيلك 
> كنت ماشى يوم جراحى فى المحكمة 
> وانت كمان
> مترجعش هنا تانى


لا دا أنت جرئ قوى 

تطردنى

طيب هاستناك و معايا قزازة مية .................


^


^

^

ناااااااااااااااااااار


علشان










تولعى بيها البوتاجاز و تعرفي تطبخى


حتى فاشلة في الكيميا


الخلطة المعمولة تطلع ليمونادة زى الشربات مش مصطفى

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحمد لله 

شربت القهوة 

وشفت كل المشاركات 

 وطلع واضح جدااااااااااااااااااا

مين هو من انا 

طبعا شعاع من نور ومصراوية غلطانين

مش  دعاء ثابت 

من انا هى 



ايه رايك يا من انا 

 تصميم لولى احلى ولا شفشق الليموناضه

----------


## الحب النضار

> مش هكرشك  وخدى الايس كريم اللى بنت شهريار عينها فية
> انتى حلوة وبتقولى لو سمحتى وكمان هوقفك اول الطابور 
> اة حضرتى محجبة 
> كدة تمام اظن انا ساعدتك قوى عشان انتى حلوة 
> ومترجعيش ... مترجعيش 
> كفاية كدة
> انا صوتى حلو اهو
> بقولك
> متجيش تانى


تسلمي لي يا جميل والايس كريم ساقع وقشطه زي بتاع صابر بالظبط...
وشكرا لحضرتكم انك جاوبتي جضرتنا...
بس كمان حضرتنا يطمع  في سءال طمان عشان المحكمة تتنور ::cop:: 
بصي انت من محبي طب الأعشاب ولا بتفضلي الدواء الكميائي...
يوه نسيت... قصدي بعد اذن حضرتكم هو حضرتكم بتفضلو طب الأعشاب ولا الدوا العادي


 :Chirolp Krackl:  :Phearts:  :Chirolp Krackr:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا
انت روحت فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

واختفت من انا في ظروف غامضة 
بعدشربها 3 اكواب من اليموناضة بتاعة لولي
مساء الفل يا دعاء
قصدي يا من انا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> انت روحت فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


السويس بتاكل سمك  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> معلش معلش 
> 
> 
> أصل الموضوع ده فزيييييييييييييييع فزيييييييييييييييييييييع فظاعة ما حصلتش 
> 
> 
> ده موضوع خلانى اشك فى ابويا ذات نفسه  
> 
> 
> ...


طب ارد اقول اية  :Busted Red:  :Busted Red: 
خدوة خدوة 
وحدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
هو خلاص مش هيجى تانى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> واختفت من انا في ظروف غامضة 
> بعدشربها 3 اكواب من اليموناضة بتاعة لولي
> مساء الفل يا دعاء
> قصدي يا من انا


احسن ارتحنا  :: 
دى شربت اللموناضة كلها 
طفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة يا من انا
سيب شوية للشععععععععععععععععععب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباح الشقاوة والسكر النبات
> على الحلقة اللى مجننانا
> شكلى انا اللى هاكل ضررررررررررررب فى الاخر 
> 
> بجد بجد بالرغم من طولة لسانة اللى عاوز قطعه دا 
> 
> بس انا ضحكت ضحك
> وبضحك اكثر كل ما اتخيل اللى هيتعمل فى من انا بعد الحلقة ماتخلص 
> ان شاء الله دا لو خلصت بدون خسائر فى الارواح
> ...


مين لسانة طويل ومين هيضرب مين  ::-s: 
ياشر اشتر :Evil 2: 
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> جوووووود مورننج يا بيرو 
> بونجور يا من انا ..
> ولا بلاش 
> عشان ماتقوليش انه الليموناضة عاملة معايا تأثير ثقافي في اللغات الحية .. 
> مع انه الليموناضة بتاعة لولي دي حلووووووة.. 
> طب أنا هأسرق سؤال سارة 
> انت عندي على الماسنجر ؟!!


متصبحيش على حد فى حلقتى  ::-s: 
شوفى ردى على اختك سارة انا على قلبكم وقريبا فى كوبايات اللموناضة  ::-s: 
وربنا هقتلك لو رجعتى تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنا رجعت تاني  غتاتة بغتاتة بقي يعني  
> 
> أنا شايفة ان صف الاخوات كتر قوي  الناس كلها بقيت واقفة جنب اخواتها 
> 
> واضح ان الفرق بين اسلوبك المعهود في المنتدي و اسلوبك في من أنا يختلف 180 درجة 
> 
> بس يا تري انت لاقي نفسك في اي أسلوب فيهم أكتر  
> 
> يالا بقي روحي أوقف جنب اخواتك .. و ماتجيش تاني


هو اية رجعك تانى  :Angry2: 
انا مبقفش جنب حد انا ماسكة العصاية  :Gun2:  واجرى اقفى جنب اخواتك
انا لاقية نفسى فى اسلوبى العادى
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بسم الله ماشاء الله 
> 
> هو انا اروح انام والمشاركات كانت 4 مشاركات اصحى الاقى 7 صفحات 
> 
> ربنا يزيد ربنا يبارك 
> 
> استنوا بقى اعمل فنجان قهوة وارجع اقرا كل المشاركات 
> 
> وانتظر التقارير اللى من المباحث  ومكاتب المخابرات 
> ...


العملاء اسرتهم  :Dry: 
ومتشربش قهوة اللموناضة موجودة
مقدرش اقولك 
متجيش هنا تانى :Banned2:  :Banned2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> العملاء اسرتهم 
> ومتشربش قهوة اللموناضة موجودة
> مقدرش اقولك 
> متجيش هنا تانى


 ::   ::   :: 
اخيراااااااا حد قدر عليكى  ::p:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

هو انا دايما اجى فى الوقت الضايع 

بعد الحلقة ما تقرب تنتهى 


متابع  ان شاء الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اخيراااااااا حد قدر عليكى


ايوووووه على الشر يا بنت شهريار 

بتهدى النفوووووس قوى

فينك يا لولى بتقييماتك الجميله  

معلش يا من انا  متزعليش من بنت شهريار 

واهنيك على الحلقة دى 

و اشكرك على ذوقك ورقتك 

و عاوز افكرك بأوسكار 2008 

 بجد حلقة قوية جدااااااااااااااا

تستهلى عليها  تقييم جامد قووووووى

تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## loly_h

*الظاهر المنوم اللى فى اليموناضة عمل مفعول

بس معايا انا بــــــــــس

مساء الخير حبيبة قلبى من انــــا

انا  بس نسيت jug اليموناضة

فقلت ارجع اجيبة

ده انت هتاااااااااااااكل ضاااااااااارب

يالى فى بالــــــــى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايوووووه على الشر يا بنت شهريار 
> 
> بتهدى النفوووووس قوى
> 
> فينك يا لولى بتقييماتك الجميله  
> 
> معلش يا من انا  متزعليش من بنت شهريار 
> 
> واهنيك على الحلقة دى 
> ...


اناااااااااااااااااا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  :No: 
يامظلومة يانا
دى هتاخد عشرة تقييم سالب
من كل عضو قالتلة متجيش هنا تانى 
بس هى مين ياترى ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

طيب .. بعد كل كمية الرخامة دي .. 
أعتقد إن من أنا هي .. الحب النضار

----------


## أنفـــــال

و تقريبا .. هتطلع ديدي

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا انفاااااااااااااااااااااال
اثبتى على عضوة معينة
ووضحى ان دا توقعك
مينفعش اعتقادات هنا
حذرى فذرى  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا انفاااااااااااااااااااااال
اثبتى على عضوة معينة
ووضحى ان دا توقعك
مينفعش اعتقادات هنا
حذرى فذرى  ::p:

----------


## Amira

*ما دام ماقدرتيش تكحي مع إسكندراني كده  يبقي انتي تحت العشرين مثلا *

----------


## أم أحمد

هي الحلقة دي طولت كده ليه
يلا عاوزين نشوف مين اللي هينضرب    :: 
ومين هياخد تقييم سالب    ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا دا أنت جرئ قوى 
> 
> تطردنى
> 
> طيب هاستناك و معايا قزازة مية .................
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> ...


هو مصطفى لسة هنا  ::mm:: 
هو مصطفى لسة هنا :Dry: 
اخدت بالك واحد باصص هنا  ::mm::  وواحد باصص هنا  :Dry: 
يعنى انا لما بكلم حد ببص فى كل الاتجاهات عشان اللى واقفين ورايا فى الطابور ميتحركوش
الاممبوبة خلصت ومفيش طبيخ ومش عاوزين منك حاجة
ومترجعش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الحمد لله 
> 
> شربت القهوة 
> 
> وشفت كل المشاركات 
> 
>  وطلع واضح جدااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> مين هو من انا 
> ...


بالهنا والشفا 
طب مفيش شفشق قهوة ليا طول الليل طول اليل صاحية ماسكة العصاية عشان اللى بيخرجوا من الطابور دول  ::-s: 
كل حاجة من لولى حلوة  ::-s:  تصميماتها وشفاشق اللموناضة  ::-s: 
ممكن اقول حاجة  ::$:  ::$:  ::$: 
ممكن لو سمحت 
متشربش قهوة تانى ( على وزن مترجعش تانى ) ممكن يعنى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> تسلمي لي يا جميل والايس كريم ساقع وقشطه زي بتاع صابر بالظبط...
> وشكرا لحضرتكم انك جاوبتي جضرتنا...
> بس كمان حضرتنا يطمع  في سءال طمان عشان المحكمة تتنور
> بصي انت من محبي طب الأعشاب ولا بتفضلي الدواء الكميائي...
> يوه نسيت... قصدي بعد اذن حضرتكم هو حضرتكم بتفضلو طب الأعشاب ولا الدوا العادي


هاتى الايس كريم دة  ::uff:: 
اية السؤال دة  ::uff:: 
انا حسب الحالة يعنى يكون عندى دمل احط علية ملوخية ناشفة
نفسيتى تعبت وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوعى اوعى اوعى خالص
ترجعى هنا تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> انت روحت فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


انا هنا 
كنت فى سوق العبور فى هناك مزاد على اللموناضة 
رسى عليا طبعا  :3: 
متساليش عليا تانى
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
بصى بقى يامن انا 
انا مش هاجى هنا تانى من نفسى  :Locked: 
بس بجد اكثر حلقه ضحت فيها 
وكل مره كنت عاوزة ادخل اقول سؤال 
اخاف من الطرد وارجع تانى 
بس خلاص اخدت حبوب الشجاعه وقررت ادخل 
واخمن انها بنت شهريااااااااااااااااار 
والارزاق على الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> واختفت من انا في ظروف غامضة 
> بعدشربها 3 اكواب من اليموناضة بتاعة لولي
> مساء الفل يا دعاء
> قصدي يا من انا


انا موش اختفيت انا كنت فى سوق العبور
هو انتى فاكرة انى شربت لموناضة  ::-s:  انا بشربهلهم هما بس  ::-s: 
مساء الفل يا دعاء :Busted Red:  انتى بتدعى عليا يا ام احمد ( انا عارفة دة دعاء الصابرين )
خدى ايس كريم اهو من ايد اختك بنت شهريار  :Icecream: 
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السويس بتاكل سمك


                لا افريقيا باكل راس قرد 
واياك ترجع تانى

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
بصى بقى يامن انا 
انا مش هاجى هنا تانى من نفسى 
بس بجد اكثر حلقه ضحت فيها 
وكل مره كنت عاوزة ادخل اقول سؤال 
اخاف من الطرد وارجع تانى 
بس خلاص اخدت حبوب الشجاعه وقررت ادخل 
واخمن انها بنت شهريااااااااااااااااار 
والارزاق على الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اخيراااااااا حد قدر عليكى


 :Ouch:  :Ouch:  :Ouch: 
هخلى عينك زى الراجل دة
مترجعيش احسنلك تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو انا دايما اجى فى الوقت الضايع 
> 
> بعد الحلقة ما تقرب تنتهى 
> 
> 
> متابع  ان شاء الله


كويس انك مجتش  ::shit:: 
واحسنلك متابعش ::shit:: 
ومترجعش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايوووووه على الشر يا بنت شهريار 
> 
> بتهدى النفوووووس قوى
> 
> فينك يا لولى بتقييماتك الجميله  
> 
> معلش يا من انا  متزعليش من بنت شهريار 
> 
> واهنيك على الحلقة دى 
> ...


هى بنت شهريار اخرتها على ايد سيف مسرور 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مسرور
سبنى لاخر الحلقة الله يخليك ( دة رد عبير بمسكنة ) ::mm:: 
انا قلت للولى تحطلها منوم ومفيش فايدة برضة 
ايوة انا عايزة الاوسكار دة  :king:  عن فيلم الرقة المستحيلة  :king: 
يااختى عليا هبقى كميلة كميلة  :king: 
ممكن اقولك حاجة
متديش لحد الاوسكار تانى ( على وزن مترجعش تانى )

----------


## مـن أنا؟

[QUOTE=loly_h;1009862]*الظاهر المنوم اللى فى اليموناضة عمل مفعول

بس معايا انا بــــــــــس

مساء الخير حبيبة قلبى من انــــا

انا  بس نسيت jug اليموناضة

فقلت ارجع اجيبة

ده انت هتاااااااااااااكل ضاااااااااارب

يالى فى بالــــــــى*[/QUOTE
انتى حلوة عشان بتمسى  
خلاص اطلعى من الطابور واقعدى ريحى شوية 
ماهو jug العصير اتكسر مش حدفت بية اهلاوى  :3: 
متقلقيش هلملك منهم كل واحدة هتجيب مصروفها هجبلك واحد غيرة واخد الباقى 
بس هو مين هياكل مين ضرب
انتى حلوة اة  :Closedeyes: 
بس مترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اناااااااااااااااااا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
> يامظلومة يانا
> دى هتاخد عشرة تقييم سالب
> من كل عضو قالتلة متجيش هنا تانى 
> بس هى مين ياترى


 ياشر اشتر  :Evil 2: 
ياشر اشتر  :Evil 2: 
ياشر اشتر  :Evil 2: 
ياشر اشتر  :Evil 2: 
مين هيدى مين تقييم سالب 
اوعى تفكرى  :Sad:  خلاص مفيش سماح
مترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب .. بعد كل كمية الرخامة دي .. 
> أعتقد إن من أنا هي .. الحب النضار


هو مين اللى رخم بقى  :Closedeyes: 
تفتكرى مين اللى رخم  :Closedeyes:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> و تقريبا .. هتطلع ديدي


هى ديدى رخمة  ::-s: 
مترجعيش بقى تانى  :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا انفاااااااااااااااااااااال
> اثبتى على عضوة معينة
> ووضحى ان دا توقعك
> مينفعش اعتقادات هنا
> حذرى فذرى


انفال بتدور على الاعضاء الرخمين  :Boring:  :Boring: 
هو انتى مش عينك كانت زرقة  :Ouch: 
اقعدى فى البيت واستريحى
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ما دام ماقدرتيش تكحي مع إسكندراني كده  يبقي انتي تحت العشرين مثلا *


لا انا تعبت بس من الكح معاكم ::-s:  ::-s: 
لا انا مش تحت العشرين  :Nono:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هي الحلقة دي طولت كده ليه
> يلا عاوزين نشوف مين اللي هينضرب   
> ومين هياخد تقييم سالب


هو انتى زهقتى منى  ::(: 
هو انتى عشان هربتى من الطابور ورحتى هولندا فاكرة ان من انا هينضرب 
يا شر اشتر  :Akuma: 
هو مين اللى هيتقيم سالب
مترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> بصى بقى يامن انا 
> انا مش هاجى هنا تانى من نفسى 
> بس بجد اكثر حلقه ضحت فيها 
> وكل مره كنت عاوزة ادخل اقول سؤال 
> اخاف من الطرد وارجع تانى 
> بس خلاص اخدت حبوب الشجاعه وقررت ادخل 
> واخمن انها بنت شهريااااااااااااااااار 
> والارزاق على الله


وعليكم السلام
انتى كنتى فين بقى
وضحكتى لية بقى
ومبتدخليش لية بقى 
اقول لمين انا بقى متجيش هنا تانى
لا انتى تيجى انتى والبنات تشربى لموناضة وتقفى فى الطابور بقى 
عشان اقولك
مترجعيش هنا تانى

----------


## loly_h

*أنفـــــال...

إختيارك التــــــــــانى صح 



مـــــن انــــا الغاليـــــة علينا كلنــــــا 





			
				خلاص اطلعى من الطابور واقعدى ريحى شوية
			
		

يـــــااااااااااربى على الرقة

موش عارفة اودى جمايلك دى فين





			
				ماهو jug العصير اتكسر مش حدفت بية اهلاوى
			
		

يافندم فداكى 3 جك و6 مج  و رابطة مشجعى الأهلى





			
				بس هو مين هياكل مين ضرب
			
		

ده إنتى حبيبتـــى ... 





			
				بس مترجعيش تانى
			
		

انا اصلا موش ماشية

وقاعدة وموش هاسيبك*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أنفـــــال...
> 
> إختيارك التــــــــــانى صح 
> 
> 
> 
> مـــــن انــــا الغاليـــــة علينا كلنــــــا 
> 
> 
> ...


خلاص بعتينى ومشيتى ورا طابور انفال :Boring: 
خدى شفشقك بقى وانتى ماشية  :Bye2: 
هو انتى مش ماشية  :Bye: 
مترجعيش تانى

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
برررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريئة ياناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااس

انا بس ليا سؤال!!
هو الموضوع دا مسحور ؟؟
ل ما نستضيف ضيف يطلع بشخصية جديدة خااااااااااااااااااالص
امووووووووووووووت واعرف من انا جاب اللماضة دى منييييييييييييييييييين  :: 

والله يامن انا اول ما اشوفك
هتاكل ضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب  :3:

----------


## ندى الايام

يا قهلا يا قهلا يا من انا
اسلوبك من جديد عليا
هعصر دماغى وجاية تانى

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
لا الموضوع دا مش مسحور ولاحاجه يابيرووووو
كل مافيها ان كل الاعضاء اللى دخلوا بشخصيه من انا عندهم طاقه طفوليه جميله متخفيه فى صورهم اللى على الواقع 
بجد كل الاختيارات محدش يصدق انهم جواهم كم الكوميديا دا كله 
فى انتظار من انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الى لقاء يابيرووووووو
وقولى لمن انا اللماضده دى مش معنا ......احنا ناس تأكل الزلط وتحلى بالاسمنت :O O: 
وعلى فكره يامن انا انا مش داخله اكلمك :Bye:   انا بكلم بيروووووووو

----------


## ريـم

> متصبحيش على حد فى حلقتى 
> شوفى ردى على اختك سارة انا على قلبكم وقريبا فى كوبايات اللموناضة 
> وربنا هقتلك لو رجعتى تانى


و ربنا انت اللي زي السكر  :: 
و رجعتلك تاااااااااااني  ::p: 
وحشاني والله يا من انا .. و وحشني كلامك..
لا و الليموناضة، كله الا الليموناضة 
وحشتني اوييييييييييييييييييي  ::  :: 
انا مستنية الاعلان عن الاسم 
مش عشان حاجة .. 
بس كل ما اشوفك هأقولك "ماتجيش تاني ، ماتجيش تاني، ماتجيش تاني"  ::p:  ::p: 
جود نايت بقى  ::

----------


## ريـم

و بون نويت  ::p:  ::p: 
و اويها مايه 
و دقني لو عرفتي الاخرانية دي  ::  ::

----------


## الحب النضار

> طيب .. بعد كل كمية الرخامة دي .. 
> أعتقد إن من أنا هي .. الحب النضار


ليه القسوة دي يا انفال :Angry: 
ربنا يسامحك

بجد يا مين انا
بجد... بجد... بجد يعني

لو سمحتي جضرتك بتحبي الموز والسوداني ولا لا
عشان الزيارة الجاية اعمل حسابي
وبجد الحلقة جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة قوي قوي
 ::no1::  :good:  :good:  ::no1::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

انا اسمى اتقال هنا كتيررررررررررر قوى كدة لية 
بس مش انا اساسا دى لو انا الحق اهرب احسن دى شكلها هتتاكل ضرب كتير موووووووووووووت
انا مع اللى قال انها الحب النضار
دعاء

----------


## الحب النضار

اهلا ست دودو حبيبي...
اه والله...
هو انت لسه داخلة علينا...
ومن غير سلام... ولا كلام...
ولا احم ... ولا دستور...
واول ما تشتحي تنطحي..
وفي مين؟؟؟ في الغلابة اللي زي...
طيب ايه رأيك انا شكة فيكي..
وخدي كباية لموناضة زي اخواتك على رأي مين انا...
مين انا... عايز اعرف... مين انا... اختاروا اسمي...  
ولا كفاية كدة...
ابلتي من انا...لو سمحتي .. من فضلك.. ركز معايا...
انت (حضرتك) اكتر حاجة بتحبيها ايه...
بس ما تكونش دعاء ثابت
 ::p:  ::p:  ::p:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

لا مش انا 

ماحدش يجيب سيرتى هنا 

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
> برررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريئة يانااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس
> 
> انا بس ليا سؤال!!
> هو الموضوع دا مسحور ؟؟
> ل ما نستضيف ضيف يطلع بشخصية جديدة خااااااااااااااااااالص
> امووووووووووووووت واعرف من انا جاب اللماضة دى منييييييييييييييييييين 
> 
> والله يامن انا اول ما اشوفك
> هتاكل ضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب


لا انتى موش بريئة  :Banned2: انتى مزنبة مزنبة 
ااية دة مسحور انتى لقيتى عمة علاء الدين  :Afro:  يا بختياتك طب ممكن تطلبى منة كوباية لموناضة 
الا قوليلى مين هياكل مين ضرب  ::hop::  ::hop::  ::hop::  ::hop:: 
ومترجعيش تانى ::-s:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا قهلا يا قهلا يا من انا
> اسلوبك من جديد عليا
> هعصر دماغى وجاية تانى


يا قها ويا قها  ::-s:  وهتعصرى دماغك
بس اقفشوها دى اللموناضة التايهة هجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
انفدى بجلدك بقى  ::-s: 
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> لا الموضوع دا مش مسحور ولاحاجه يابيرووووو
> كل مافيها ان كل الاعضاء اللى دخلوا بشخصيه من انا عندهم طاقه طفوليه جميله متخفيه فى صورهم اللى على الواقع 
> بجد كل الاختيارات محدش يصدق انهم جواهم كم الكوميديا دا كله 
> فى انتظار من انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الى لقاء يابيرووووووو
> وقولى لمن انا اللماضده دى مش معنا ......احنا ناس تأكل الزلط وتحلى بالاسمنت
> وعلى فكره يامن انا انا مش داخله اكلمك  انا بكلم بيروووووووو


لا مسحور بقى واحنا لقينا عمة علاء الدين وانا معتديش طاقة انا عندى بطاقة وكريدى اجريكول كمان  :Closedeyes:  وانا مش بخاف من الاسمنت انا اللى بقرقش الحديد واعملة غويشة فى الايد 
وااااااااااااااااة يا غوايش
لا انتى دخلتى تكلمينى انتى بترمى الكلام عليا  :No:  :No: 
واللى يرش عليا الكلام انا ارشة باللموناضة  ::shit:: 
واطلعى بقى من الطابور
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> و ربنا انت اللي زي السكر 
> و رجعتلك تاااااااااااني 
> وحشاني والله يا من انا .. و وحشني كلامك..
> لا و الليموناضة، كله الا الليموناضة 
> وحشتني اوييييييييييييييييييي 
> انا مستنية الاعلان عن الاسم 
> مش عشان حاجة .. 
> بس كل ما اشوفك هأقولك "ماتجيش تاني ، ماتجيش تاني، ماتجيش تاني" 
> جود نايت بقى


هو انا مش قلتلك مترجعيش تانى
ووحشتك لية لية ليييييييية قولى لية  ::-s: 
شفتى اللموناضة  :No:  اصلا واساسا مش هدى حد تانى عشان هما معرفش اساسا  :No: 
بصى اساسا
اصلا متجيش تانى  :No:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> و بون نويت 
> و اويها مايه 
> و دقني لو عرفتي الاخرانية دي


شفاهن شبرن برشوشكى شبراهئ ايئ  :Dry: 
وادى صباع رجلى الصغير لو عرفتى الاولى والاخرانية دى
ومتجيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ليه القسوة دي يا انفال
> ربنا يسامحك
> 
> بجد يا مين انا
> بجد... بجد... بجد يعني
> 
> لو سمحتي جضرتك بتحبي الموز والسوداني ولا لا
> عشان الزيارة الجاية اعمل حسابي
> وبجد الحلقة جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة قوي قوي


دة على اساس انك هتيجى زيارة لقرد ولا اية الفكرة  :Boring: 
انتى بقى بالذات :3: 
اوعى تيجى هنا تانى

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 60"]   يا من أنا ؟؟؟

               انا متابعة من أول الحلقه ودمك زى العسل

               حقيقى ومش هأسالك غير سؤال واحد

            هوه انتى هتستحملى الضرب ازاى منهم بعد كده ؟؟؟

               انا مسألتش اهو أرجع تانى ؟

                 مع تحيتــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا اسمى اتقال هنا كتيررررررررررر قوى كدة لية 
> بس مش انا اساسا دى لو انا الحق اهرب احسن دى شكلها هتتاكل ضرب كتير موووووووووووووت
> انا مع اللى قال انها الحب النضار
> دعاء


انتى بقى دعاء ثابت اللى قرفانا  ::-s: 
ماانتى وحشة اهو واية الرخامة دى وعمالين يقولوا دعاء ثابت دعاء ثابت
الا هو لسة ثابت متحركش خالص  ::-s:  واوسكار وبتاع ومشيتى على السجادة الحمرة ولبستى فستان سوارية يارب تقعى تتفنجلى  ::-s: 
وانتى كمان بالذات
مشفش وشك هنا تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا ست دودو حبيبي...
> اه والله...
> هو انت لسه داخلة علينا...
> ومن غير سلام... ولا كلام...
> ولا احم ... ولا دستور...
> واول ما تشتحي تنطحي..
> وفي مين؟؟؟ في الغلابة اللي زي...
> طيب ايه رأيك انا شكة فيكي..
> وخدي كباية لموناضة زي اخواتك على رأي مين انا...
> ...


اة اديها فى جنابها  :Dry:  ايوة شاطرة ادى كمان ومالة كملى  ::-s:  ::-s:  لا عرفت تربى يا من انا  ::-s:  اديها مترحمهاش  ::-s:  ودى متاخدش لموناضة  ::-s: 
انتى اساسا اية اللى جابك هنا تانى  :Dry: هو الموز والسودانى لسة  محيراينك  ::-s: 
انت (حضرتك) اكتر حاجة بتحبيها ايه...
حضرتى بتحب حاجات كتير بس اكتر حاجة بحبها بنت اختى وابن اخويا ربنا يحرسهم يارب 
مترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا مش انا 
> 
> ماحدش يجيب سيرتى هنا 
> 
> جاااااااااااااااااااااااااى


مين ولية وامتى وازاى وهكذا ولعل وعسى وكان واخواتها 
مالة دة  :Fear2:  حد يفوقة
مين جاب سيرتك ياابنى هو انت كنت معاهم فى الطابور وشربت لموناضة ولا اية بقى يعنى  :Boring: 
يارب صبرنى صبرنى يارب
واااااااااااة ياغوايش 
جاى فين اساسا 
اوعى اوعى اوعى تفكر 
ترجع هنا تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *[frame="12 60"]   يا من أنا ؟؟؟
> 
>                انا متابعة من أول الحلقه ودمك زى العسل
> 
>                حقيقى ومش هأسالك غير سؤال واحد
> 
>             هوه انتى هتستحملى الضرب ازاى منهم بعد كده ؟؟؟
> 
>                انا مسألتش اهو أرجع تانى ؟
> ...


مين بينادى على من انا  :Dry: 
قيثارة 
طيب 
افتكرتك الاورج مكنتش هرد اصل امبارح العود نادى عليا قلتلة روح اعزف جنب شفشق اللموناضة واتارى حبل منة اتقطع  :Boring: 
المهم نرجع لموضوعنا
مين هيضرب مين  ::-s: 
يا شر اشتر  :Akuma: 
لا انتى سالتى  :Dry:  شفتى بقى  ::-s: 
متجيش تانى

----------


## نشــــوى

نا أتوقع أن من أنا هى ...

أم البنـــــــــات  ::

----------


## ندى الايام

> نا أتوقع أن من أنا هى ...
> 
> أم البنـــــــــات


استحاااااااااالة يا نوشا تكون ام البنات
دى ست الكل ميطلعش منها الماضة دى

من انا واحده بالسانييييييييييييييين انا شبه عرفتها خلاص ههههههههههههههههه
بس نرخم ونسأل سؤال ونرجع نقول الاجابة بعده
مين هما اكتر اتنين اصحابك فى المنتدى 
وركزى ياللى فى بالى مين هما الاتنييييييييييييين

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه
حسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يامن انا
منك لبياعين التين الشوكى علشان تتشوك
من اللى انت عاملة فينا
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص  :: 
وهتاكل ضرررررررررررررررررررررب  ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> نا أتوقع أن من أنا هى ...
> 
> أم البنـــــــــات


يااختى حلوة  ::mm::  يااختى كميلة  ::mm::  انبى عسل عايزة اشيلك واحطك جوة شفشق اللموناضة اهو تحلية كويس
بقولك بقولك  ::mm::  دة تاكيد عشان هقولك حاجتين
بقولك الاولى  ::mm::  وانتى ارتحال كنتى اذكى من كدة
بقولك التانية  ::mm::  حسك عينك ترجعى هنا تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> استحاااااااااالة يا نوشا تكون ام البنات
> دى ست الكل ميطلعش منها الماضة دى
> 
> من انا واحده بالسانييييييييييييييين انا شبه عرفتها خلاص ههههههههههههههههه
> بس نرخم ونسأل سؤال ونرجع نقول الاجابة بعده
> مين هما اكتر اتنين اصحابك فى المنتدى 
> وركزى ياللى فى بالى مين هما الاتنييييييييييييين


مين اللى بلسانين دى اساسا اصلا  ::-s: 
خدى خدى لموناضة وروقى  :Beer: وتجرى زى الشاطرة على الطابور  :Sad: تتك خيبة عروسة خايبة كدة 
مين هما اكتر اتنين اصحابك فى المنتدى ::mm::  
اكتر اتنين شفشق اللموناضة والعصاية 
يلا مكانك ع الطابور  ::shit:: 
لا فعلا بقى هما اربعة مش اتنين 
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

طولك كام سم ؟ 
فى القاهره ولا محافظات ؟
عندى على الماسينجر ولا لا ؟ 
عتدك عربيه ولا لا ؟ ونوعها ايه ؟
السن تقديريا مابين كام وكام ؟
انسه ولا مدام ؟ ولو عندك ولاد اسمهم ايه ؟  :: 
ومش عايز غير اجابات صريحه ومحدده  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ادخلى شاركى فى السيارات علشان اشوف الايبى بتاعك واقارنه بالناس الى موجديدن فى القاعه  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه
> حسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يامن انا
> منك لبياعين التين الشوكى علشان تتشوك
> من اللى انت عاملة فينا
> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص 
> وهتاكل ضرررررررررررررررررررررب


انتى بتحسبنى فى مين اساسا  ::-s: 
ياشر اشتر  :Akuma: 
مين هياكل مين ضرب  ::-s:  انجنت البنت انجنت  ::-s: 
هاتى ياشيخة عربية الشوك خلى اخواتك ياكلوا منها اهو يتشوكوا  ::o:  ::o:  ::o: 
على ما اقيلل حبتين تعبتونى تعبتونى 
واةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا غوايش  :Boring: 
خدى بالك من الغوايش
انتى ترجعى تانى عشان تجيبى الغوايش

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طولك كام سم ؟ 
> فى القاهره ولا محافظات ؟
> عندى على الماسينجر ولا لا ؟ 
> عتدك عربيه ولا لا ؟ ونوعها ايه ؟
> السن تقديريا مابين كام وكام ؟
> انسه ولا مدام ؟ ولو عندك ولاد اسمهم ايه ؟ 
> ومش عايز غير اجابات صريحه ومحدده


برىء يابية  :3: 
مالة دة  :Beer:  خد بس روق كدة وهجاوبك بس ع الطابور عدل تتك خيبة 
طولك كام سم ؟ 
بالسابو ولا من غيرة 
فى القاهره ولا محافظات ؟
من خمس ايام كنت قاهرة وبقدرة قادر بقيت محافظات
عندى على الماسينجر ولا لا ؟ 
روق يابية بس وخدلك واحدة تشكلتس ( اللهى تزور بيها ) انا جوة قلوبكم كلكم ومش بروح عند حد
عتدك عربيه ولا لا ؟ ونوعها ايه ؟
بتاعة ابويا ولا بتاعة اخويا
السن تقديريا مابين كام وكام ؟
ما جاوبنا عند اختك نشفة قبل كدة ( شوطة تاخدك )
انسه ولا مدام ؟ ولو عندك ولاد اسمهم ايه ؟ :
( هى الشوطة مخدتكش ) جاوبت برضة عند اخواتك
ومش عايز غير اجابات صريحه ومحدده  :: [/QUOTE
يا عسكرى  ::shit:: 
خدة على الطابور 
واااااااااااة ياغوايش
مترجعش تانى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

طيب 
فيه ناس عرفوكى وحطوكى على كرسى التعارف 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread96913.html

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ادخلى شاركى فى السيارات علشان اشوف الايبى بتاعك واقارنه بالناس الى موجديدن فى القاعه


 ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s: 
اسم النبى حارسك وصاينك  ::-s: 
خدوة 
وريحوة :Cool:  ودوسوة واهرسوة 
 :Biggrin:  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دة خلاص مش هيرجع تانى

----------


## Masrawya

ياعينى عليك يا من انا و على الى هيجرالك
كلها يوووووم و الليموناضة اللى شربتهلنا  تطلع علييكِ ::-s: 
وشكلك انتِ اللى هتقفى فى طابور لوحدك وشك للحيط و رافعه ايدك لفوق   :: 
و مش هتدخلى المنتدى كله تانى  :l2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب 
> فيه ناس عرفوكى وحطوكى على كرسى التعارف 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread96913.html


لا ناصح
برينت سكرين لليوزر  :Boring: 
هاتوووووووووووووووووووووة  :Evil 2: 

اشترى عمرك
ومترجعش هنا تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياعينى عليك يا من انا و على الى هيجرالك
> كلها يوووووم و الليموناضة اللى شربتهلنا  تطلع علييكِ
> وشكلك انتِ اللى هتقفى فى طابور لوحدك وشك للحيط و رافعه ايدك لفوق  
> و مش هتدخلى المنتدى كله تانى


ياعينى على مين :Boring: 
وهيجرا لمين :Boring: 
وتطلع على مين :Boring: 
مين وشة للحيطة لمين :Boring: 
مين ميدخلش المنتدى مين  :Boring: 
انتى فايقة انتى صاحية انتى خرجتى من الطابور 
انتى لية رجعتى تانى
انا نصحتك  ::-s: 
مترجعيش تانى

----------


## بنت شهريار

انتى اصلا لعبتى فى عداد عمرك
دا غير عداد عضويتك اللى هنوقفة بأمر المحكمة
ونقول مكنش يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووومك يا من انا
وكانت اخر لعبة لعبتها فى عمرها
قبل ما نوضبوها  :3: 

هااااااااااااااااااانت
جهزوا العصيان والشباشب وكل واحد نفسة فى حاجه يجيبها  :: 
باقى من الزمن ساعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااات

----------


## loly_h

*اول المتربصات لمن انـــــــــــــا...

حاضرة 

ومستنيـــــــــــة 

ومستعـــــــــــــــــــدة 

ياويلك وياسواد ليلــــــــــك

جيتى برجلك لبحـــــــر الظلمــــــــــــات 

قدرنــــــــى ياااااااارب*

----------


## الحب النضار

من فضلك حضرتك حضرتي معانا هناا في  المنتدى لعبة البطيخة :Eat: 
بس بجد بعد ما تنعرف يا مين انا  :Love: 
اكيد حتوحشنا كلنت غلساتك
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا 


ام احمد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انتى اصلا لعبتى فى عداد عمرك
> دا غير عداد عضويتك اللى هنوقفة بأمر المحكمة
> ونقول مكنش يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووومك يا من انا
> وكانت اخر لعبة لعبتها فى عمرها
> قبل ما نوضبوها 
> 
> هااااااااااااااااااانت
> جهزوا العصيان والشباشب وكل واحد نفسة فى حاجه يجيبها 
> باقى من الزمن ساعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااات


انا معنديش عداد عندى موتور ينفع دة  :Closedeyes: 
يوم مين تقصدى :Huh: 
اخر لعبة مين :Huh: 
توضبى مين  :Huh: 
انجنت البنت انجنت
هانت لمين هى حصلت الشوباشب انا فى خلال الساعات دى  :Plane: 
بقولك الغوايش اللى معاكى خليها للورثة 
واجرى بسرعة
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اول المتربصات لمن انـــــــــــــا...
> 
> حاضرة 
> 
> ومستنيـــــــــــة 
> 
> ومستعـــــــــــــــــــدة 
> 
> ياويلك وياسواد ليلــــــــــك
> ...


لية بس يا لولى 
دة انتى حبيبتى :2: 
نسيتى لما رحنا بور توفيق سوا واكلنا سمك عند فسفور ودخلنا سينما اسماعيل يس واتمشينا فى شارع الاربعين ورحنا كملنا السمك عند خليفة  :2: 
هاااااااااااااااا كانت ايام  :2: 
هو فين بحر الظولمات دة  :2: 
بصى خلاص انسى الايام دى
ومترجعيش بقى تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من فضلك حضرتك حضرتي معانا هناا في  المنتدى لعبة البطيخة
> بس بجد بعد ما تنعرف يا مين انا 
> اكيد حتوحشنا كلنت غلساتك


لا انا حضرت لعبة الكنتالوبة  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o: 
انا هاروح انام بقى لحسن تعبتونى تعبتونى 
وحشتك لية لية ليييية قولى لية
بصى اصحى من النوم الاقيكى
مترجعيش تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا 
> 
> 
> ام احمد


 ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p: 
ماشى بس اكتبها كدة بخط حلو كدة 
اوعى حسك عينك
ترجع هنا تانى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> انتى اصلا لعبتى فى عداد عمرك
> دا غير عداد عضويتك اللى هنوقفة بأمر المحكمة
> ونقول مكنش يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووومك يا من انا
> وكانت اخر لعبة لعبتها فى عمرها
> قبل ما نوضبوها 
> 
> هااااااااااااااااااانت
> جهزوا العصيان والشباشب وكل واحد نفسة فى حاجه يجيبها 
> باقى من الزمن ساعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااات


دى هتتاكل ضرب يابيرو بعينها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اموت واشوف المنظر ابقى احكيلى بقى لما ارجع من الشغل  :Plane:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يااااااااااااااااااااا صباح الشباشب ومضارب الدبان

ياصباح العصيان وشفاشق اللمون

ياصباح عصاية المقفشة

ياصباح اللى هيجرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك يامن انا

ياصباح اللى بتغنى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه

جاهزين ياشباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااب

امسكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووها قبل ماتروح الشغل

 ::   ::   :: 

ياعينى يامن انا مش هتلحق

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

للحظ السعييييييييييييييييييييييييييد

انتهى الوقت

بتوقيتنا المحلى

للساعه الرملية

والساعة اللى على الحائط

وانتهى توقيع عمر من انا










اللى هو  ::mm:: 














اللى هوووووو  :Dry: 


















اللى هىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى  :Eat: 















اللى الله يرحمها  :No: 
















ويتولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااها  :Banned2: 












ويغفرلها  :l2: 

















بس مش هيغفرلها اللى عملتة فينا  :: 













تبقى







تـــــبـــــــــــــقى 













تــــــبـــــــقــــــــــى














العضوة المبجلة  ::o: 



الواحد عاوز ينام  ::o: 


يالا انا هقول واجرى علشان الحاجات اللى هتتحدف بس  :: 




صباح الفل يا دعاء ياثااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابت


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


نورتينا وجننتينا


هجرى واجى تانى اعلن عن الفائز

بعد ماتكونوا خلصتوا ضرب 


بس ياريت بضمير لو سمحتم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تــــحــــــــيـــاتــــــــــى

----------


## أم أحمد

ههههههههههههه
صباح الشباشب اللي طايرة في المنتدي
من اوله لاخره
حلقة زي العسل يا دودي
شطورة اوي
امشي بقي وما تجيش هنا تاني
ههههههههه
صباحك سكر يا بيرو

----------


## the_chemist

عموما يا دعاء نورتينا


و أنستينا


و طردتينا


و سيبناكى تعملى كوووووووووووووووووووووول اللى إنتى عاوزة تعمليه فينا



فيعنى معلهش 


بعد إذنك


لو سمحتى


من غير زعل


و لا طرد و لا حاجة



كلنا بقي عاوزين ناخد بتارنا منك



و قبل كده ليا سؤال


جبتى الشلق ده كله منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



و لا أجرتى واحدة من حوش بردق تساعدك و لا ايه بالضبط يعنى



ردى قبل الشباشب و الإنتقام الرهيب الفزيييييييييييييع المهووووووووووووووس من الكل





و بعدين كل سنة و أنت طيب يا أبو درش و عقبال 1000 سنة بخير و بصحة

و دايماً يارب تنجح و تفرح أبوك و عمتك أم 100000 لسان دى


صباح الفل عليكى يا أم 10000000 لسان

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
كل دا يطلع منك يادعاء وثابت 
بجد انتى  :y: 
ضحكتنا فعلا من تقمصك للشخصيه 
يالا يا دعاء ربنا يسماحك بس اقفى مكانك ثابت لغايه لما ارجع لك 
ولا اقولك متجيش هنا تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :Bye:

----------


## loly_h

*دعـــــــــاء ثابت

ياشماتــــة ابلة ظاظا فيــــا

بأة انــــــــا توقفينى فى الطابور

واعصر اللمون اللى بكرهه سم

ومترجعيش تـــــــانـــى

وده كله من دعااااااااء بنت الحاج ثابت

إطلعيلى برة ... حـــــــالا 

بس بجد ... حلقــــــــة زى السكــــــــر دودو

بس موش هيمنع انى وقفالك على سور المنتدى 

مستنياكــــــــى 

وإياك تيجى هنـــا تـــانى

بيرو كل من انا وانت بخير عسولتى

ومستنية طبعا الضيف الجديد*

----------


## ندى الايام

منا قولت من الاول يا جماعه ام لسانين ماحدش صدقنى ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووه يا دودو لعبتيها صح
كل من انا وانتى طيبة واستحملى اللى هيجرى لانى جرته قبلك
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا ولكم ياولكم بالقوى النسائية الخارقة 
مكنش يومك يامن انا  :: 
اختفيت !!
براحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تك
منتظرينك على باب مونتى  ::p: 


الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

شعاااااااااااااااع
الوحيدة اللى هتطلع من الطابور
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشاء الله البنات مكتسحين 
مبروك عليكى سارة
نورتينا
 :f2:

----------


## الحب النضار

اخيرا...
مش قلت لك حتوحشينا بجد يا مين انا
 :R Smilies (138): 
بس حقيقي فرصة سعيدة اني اتعرفت عليكي من خلال مين انا
يا دعاء
وارجو انك انت كمان تكوني اتبسطي من اسئلتي
خصوصا انها اول مرة نلتقي
وبرافو عليكي وكانت حلقة عسل
وانت كنت اكثر من رائعة
والف الف الف
مبرووووووووووووووك
لشعاع
 :Heart14: 
 :129: 
 :Heart33:

----------


## Amira

*طيب انا مش هاجي تاني بقي ....منورة يا دعاء * 

*بصراحة أحسنتي* 

*مبروك يا سارة  ايه الفراسة دي بس*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ههههههههههههه
> صباح الشباشب اللي طايرة في المنتدي
> من اوله لاخره
> حلقة زي العسل يا دودي
> شطورة اوي
> امشي بقي وما تجيش هنا تاني
> ههههههههه
> صباحك سكر يا بيرو


ام احمد الغالية
والله العظيم انا مكنتش عايزة الحلقة تخلص بجد كنت مبسوطة معاكم قوى قوى وبجد فرحانة بيكم وفرحانة بدمكم اللى زى السكر 
ماهو انا همشى من كتر الضرب ههههههههههههههههههه
تقبلى وودى وسلامى لاحمد
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> عموما يا دعاء نورتينا
> 
> 
> و أنستينا
> 
> 
> و طردتينا
> 
> 
> ...


ابو امنية الغالى
طب اهون عليكم يعنى تضربونى ههههههههههههههههه 
والله مش عارفة اللماضة دى فى طبعى اساسا باين كدة بس كنت مبسوطة معاكم جدا والله ومكنتش عايزة الحلقة دى تخلص 
وانت طيب يارب ومصطفى دة فضحنى انت عرفتنى علطول واول ماقلت مصطفى قلت بس ابو امنية عرفنى
تحياتى ليك ويارب نجتمع على الخير دايما
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم
> كل دا يطلع منك يادعاء وثابت 
> بجد انتى 
> ضحكتنا فعلا من تقمصك للشخصيه 
> يالا يا دعاء ربنا يسماحك بس اقفى مكانك ثابت لغايه لما ارجع لك 
> ولا اقولك متجيش هنا تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ام البنات الغالية
والله العظيم نورتينى ومنورانى بجد انتى من الشخصيات اللى كنت اتمنى اتعرف عليها ربنا يباركلك يارب ويوفق البنات
ومبسوطة انى ضحكتك بجد وربنا يديم علينا الضحكة دايما 
انا ثابتة اهو متحركتش خالص هههههههههههههههههههههههه كل دة ضرب ههههههه
تحياتى وودى 
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *دعـــــــــاء ثابت
> 
> ياشماتــــة ابلة ظاظا فيــــا
> 
> بأة انــــــــا توقفينى فى الطابور
> 
> واعصر اللمون اللى بكرهه سم
> 
> ومترجعيش تـــــــانـــى
> ...


لولى الغالية
بصى بجد انا من فترة نفسى اتعرف عليكى وقلت لعبير لما تيجى على المسنجر تعرفنى عليكى . :f:  :f: 
ومبسوطة انى اتعرفت عليكى فى موضوع دمة خفيف زى من انا 
عارفة يالولى انا تانى يوم الحلقة كنت عندك فى السويس وبقيت ماشية بالعربية اتخيل انتى ممكن تكونى ساكنة فين 
وكنت قاعدة عند القناة بتفرج على البواخر وجاية اكل سندوتش كمان مش بتاعى اخدتة من بنت زميلتى فى الشغل راح غراب ماشاء الله لقيتة جاى صاروخ سبتلة السندوتش وجريت ههههههههههههههه
بس بجد بلدكم جميلة انا اول مرة اروحها 
انا مبسوطة بيكى اوى يا لولى ومبسوطة انى اتعرفت عليكى ومتزعليش بقى على عصر كمية اللمون دى هههههههههههههههههههههه 
تقبلى حبى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> منا قولت من الاول يا جماعه ام لسانين ماحدش صدقنى ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلووووووووووووه يا دودو لعبتيها صح
> كل من انا وانتى طيبة واستحملى اللى هيجرى لانى جرته قبلك
> بالتوفيق للجميع


كدة يادودو 
طب دة انتى حبيبتى وبعديين انتوا لية مفكرتوش فى انضمامى عضوة تحت التمرين فى العوصابة بتاعتكم .
فكروا بسرعة بقى انا عجبتنى البلطجة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومترجعيش تانى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> يا ولكم ياولكم بالقوى النسائية الخارقة 
> مكنش يومك يامن انا 
> اختفيت !!
> براحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تك
> منتظرينك على باب مونتى 
> 
> 
> الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> ...


انا جيت اهو لوحدى بكل ادب وذوق ورقة  :2: 
شعااااااااااااااااااااع دى انا هقتلهالك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قوللها متجيش تانى
وانتى كمان متجيش تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد يابيرو كانت حلقة جميلة انا انبسطت فيها قوى ويارب اكون كنت خفيفة عليكم
بيرو متشكرة قوى انك اديتينى الفرصة دى ياقمر 
ربنا ميحرمنيش منك يارب ودمتى اخت غالية قوى ومبروك لسارة حبيبتى لما اشوفها على المسنجر بس هههههههههههه
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> اخيرا...
> مش قلت لك حتوحشينا بجد يا مين انا
> 
> بس حقيقي فرصة سعيدة اني اتعرفت عليكي من خلال مين انا
> يا دعاء
> وارجو انك انت كمان تكوني اتبسطي من اسئلتي
> خصوصا انها اول مرة نلتقي
> وبرافو عليكي وكانت حلقة عسل
> وانت كنت اكثر من رائعة
> ...


ازيك ياقمر
بصى انا قعدت الف واقول مين الحب النضار دى وبعديين شايفة انك مشتركة من فترة طويلة ما شاء الله وقعدت اقول الاسم دة ازاى معداش عليا هههههههههههههههههههههه تحسى عاملة كمين لكل الناس
انتى اللى زى العسل واكتر سؤال سالتية وقعدت اضحك يجى ساعة علية وكل ما افتكرة افطس من الضحك بتاع الموز والسودانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حسيت انك بتقوليلى انى قرد هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مبسوطة بجد اننا اتعرفنا على بعض وربنا يديم بينا الاخوة والمحبة حبيبتى
تقبلى تحياتى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *طيب انا مش هاجي تاني بقي ....منورة يا دعاء * 
> 
> *بصراحة أحسنتي* 
> 
> *مبروك يا سارة  ايه الفراسة دي بس*


اااااااااااااااااميرة
منورة حبيبتى بجد وفرحانة بيكى موت انك كنتى معانا فى الحلقة ويارب تكون عجبتك وبعدين انتى تيجى تانى براحتك هههههههههههههههههه خلاص متقلقيش هى اضربت ومشيت خلاص  :f2: 
تحياتى حبيبتى
دعاء

----------


## loly_h

*جاية بالليل والناس نايمة

لكن انا بأة صاحيـــــــة

دودو حبيبتى ...

بجد كانت من أجمل الحلقات

وبأمانه برافوا عليكى ... دوختينــــــا





			
				بصى بجد انا من فترة نفسى اتعرف عليكى وقلت لعبير
			
		

بيرو موش فاضية اساسا ... انا مقدمة طلب إلتحاق بالعصابة

من 3 شهور ولا حتى جه ليا رد 





			
				عارفة يالولى انا تانى يوم الحلقة كنت عندك فى السويس وبقيت ماشية بالعربية اتخيل انتى ممكن تكونى ساكنة فين
			
		

ياريتنى كنت عارفة والله كنت خليتك تفكرى تقيمى بالسويس





			
				 وجاية اكل سندوتش كمان مش بتاعى اخدتة من بنت زميلتى فى الشغل راح غراب ماشاء الله لقيتة جاى صاروخ سبتلة السندوتش وجريت
			
		

غراب واحد بس

اكيد كان فى جولة استطلاعية 

والأسراب فى الطريق.





			
				بس بجد بلدكم جميلة انا اول مرة اروحها
			
		

وإن شاء الله تكرر تانــــــى قريب ... علشــانى

وبجد فرصة كانت جميلة انى اتعرفت على شخصية عسولة اوى كده

والف الف مبروك ســــــــارة*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
طيب معلش بقى كله على جنب كدهو الطوال يوسعوا للقصيرين 

يا هلا يا هلا يا هلا بمن أنا...اقصد دعاء ثابت 

بقى أنا اضربت و مشيت يا دعاء دي آخرتها 

بس بجد بجد أكتر مرة أضحك فيها من قلبي بالمنظر ده...بجد يا بنتي كنتي تحفة تحفة... 

عسللللللللللل يا دودا...بجد حلقة تحفة و كانت في منتهى الجمال و خفة الدم..
إيه ده هو أنا بقولك كده ليه؟ ما هو انتِ مش هترجعي هنا تاني...
متجيش تاني 
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*





			
				مبروك يا سارة  ايه الفراسة دي بس
			
		

no noooooo my dear

دي مش فراسة at all 

كله بالورقة و القلم سيادتك...

و على رأي بيرو أنا طلعت برة الطابور

إحنا قدرة يعني 

فين مصراوية أختي و اسكندراني أخويا عشان نعمل طابور لوحدينا
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

جووووووووووووود موررررررررررررررررننج


لقد اتيت تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى  :Roll2: 

انا بقول كفاية ضرب فى دعاء بقى
وشها ورم ياعينى  :: 

يالا علشان غيرك ميفكرش يعملها  ::xx:: 

نورتينا يادودو

وحقيقى قضينا معاكِ وقت اكثر من رائع

وضحكت من قلبى فعلا

مش على تعليقاتك 

كل ما اتخيل الضرب اللى هتاخديه بعد الحلقة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اتمنى تكونى قضيتى معانا وقت جميل


الف مبروك التقييم شعاع

يسلم الورقة والقلم  :Icecream: 

هاتيهم بقى مرة ليا  :3: 

نورتينا ياقمراية



انتهت حلقتنا

واتمنى يكون الجميع استمتع بيها

اتمنالكم دائما وقت مميز وجميل

انتظرونا الحلقة القادمة

مع ضيفنا الجديد

مـــن أنــــــا ؟؟


تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى للجميع

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *جاية بالليل والناس نايمة
> 
> لكن انا بأة صاحيـــــــة
> 
> دودو حبيبتى ...
> 
> بجد كانت من أجمل الحلقات
> 
> وبأمانه برافوا عليكى ... دوختينــــــا
> ...


انا الاسعد يا لولى وربنا يخليكى ليا يارب وان شاء الله انا جاية قريب تانى هبقى اقولك بقى بعدها عشان تخلى الغراب دة بقى مالهوش دعوة بيا ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس خايفة تقوليلى مترجعيش تانى  :;): 
ومبروك لسارة السوسة  :Dry: 
بجد يالولى انا مبسوطة بيكى
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *
> طيب معلش بقى كله على جنب كدهو الطوال يوسعوا للقصيرين 
> 
> يا هلا يا هلا يا هلا بمن أنا...اقصد دعاء ثابت 
> 
> بقى أنا اضربت و مشيت يا دعاء دي آخرتها 
> 
> بس بجد بجد أكتر مرة أضحك فيها من قلبي بالمنظر ده...بجد يا بنتي كنتي تحفة تحفة... 
> 
> ...


سارة
حبيبة قلبى بس تعرفى انا عارفة انك كنتى هتعرفينى ههههههههههههههههه عشان لما بنتكلم سوا بنهزر كدة بس هقتلك وهخطفك برضة هههههههههههههههههه بجد والله يا سارة انا كنت مستمتعة جداااااااا وفرحانة قوى بالحلقة دى 
ماهو انا مش هاجى تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك ياقمر  :Smart: 
سوسة من يومك  :good: 
بحبك  ::h:: 
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *
> 
> 
> 
> no noooooo my dear
> 
> دي مش فراسة at all 
> 
> كله بالورقة و القلم سيادتك...
> ...


انا هقتلك الفرس بتاعك دة وهكسرلك القلم واقطعلك الورقة  :Boring: 
ومتجوش هنا تانى بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

::sorry:: 


> جووووووووووووود موررررررررررررررررننج
> 
> 
> لقد اتيت تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى 
> 
> انا بقول كفاية ضرب فى دعاء بقى
> وشها ورم ياعينى 
> 
> يالا علشان غيرك ميفكرش يعملها 
> ...


اة يابيرو شفتى
وشى ورم ورم  ::sorry:: 
بس كنت مبسوطة قوى يابيرو بجد بيكم ربنا يخليكوا ليا
وكدة يابيرو تفرحى فيا  :No: 
عبيرررررررررر هو انا مينفعش اجى تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :Eat:  :Eat:  هتاكل المرة دى
ربنا يخليكى ليا حبيبتى :Love: 
دعاء

----------


## بنت شهريار

*







يااااااااااااااصباح الخير ياللى معاااااااااااااااااااانا
ياللى معاناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





من انا جة هنا وصحاناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وعامل دووووووووووووووووووشة
 




حضررررررررررررررررررررررت




الييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم








واتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت









ومعععععععععععععععععععععععععععى







 ضيفنا العزيز
 







ضيفنا الجميل
 







ضيفنا المميز دائما






ضيفتا الهادىء







ضيفنا الطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييب








ضيفنا صاحب الروح الجذابة










ضيفنا صاحب التواجد المميز








التواجد العاطر












الضيف اللذيذ 
 







ضيفنا العزيز


مــــــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


 





اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

مـن أنا؟؟






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك





الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...





الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..




والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

(( اتوقع فلان ))





ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة





اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة





اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى


*

----------


## aynad

*بندحرج التماسي ونزحلق المسا 
علي من انا 

قولنا يا من انا 

* انت مصري ؟ ولو مصري من اي محافظة ؟؟
* متزوج وعندك اولاد ؟
جاوب علي السؤالين دول لحد ما اجي تاني*

----------


## loly_h

*مســــــــاء الخيــــــرات

ازيك بيـــــــــرو ...

ياترى محضرالنا إيـــة المرة دى

ويارب يكون لا بيضرب ولا بيطرد

مــــــن أنـــــا

ياأهـــــــلا وسهـــــــــلا

ونبدأ بأول الأسئلة

العمــــــر

من 20 لـــ 30 ولا من 30 لــ 40

وطبعا طبعـــا متــــاااااااابعــــة ...*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

حد بينادى على من انا
انا اتيت ولبيت الندا
إن نننننننننن تششششششششششششش
بس كل دى مقدمة
ياكثوفى ياكثوفى ياكثوفى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بندحرج التماسي ونزحلق المسا 
> *


دحرجى براحتك ياايناد




> قولنا يا من انا


معنديش اى مانع وحقولك حقولك




> * انت مصري ؟


انا مصرى وابويا مصرى بسمارى ولونى مصرى




> ولو مصري من اي محافظة ؟؟


يالهوى ياولاد على ده سؤال
لو عرفتى من محافظة ايه
يبقى قلتلك اسمى 
استرى علي الهى يسترك




> * متزوج وعندك اولاد ؟


فى حد قالى من فترة انى متزوج وكمان عندى اولاد
زواج
 بيت
 اولاد 
احمدك يارب 




> جاوب علي السؤالين دول لحد ما اجي تاني


جاوبت ومالكيش حوجة ابقى تعالى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> ويارب يكون لا بيضرب ولا بيطرد
> 
> مــــــن أنـــــا
> 
> ياأهـــــــلا وسهـــــــــلا
> 
> ونبدأ بأول الأسئلة
> 
> *


اهلا بيكى يالولى
متخافيش منى  
انا الى زيى يتخاف عليه
لافى ضرب ولا قسمة




> العمــــــر
> 
> من 20 لـــ 30 ولا من 30 لــ 40


التانية
يعنى حنكر ولا انكر




> وطبعا طبعـــا متــــاااااااابعــــة ...


انا كمان حتابع معاكى

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أهلاااااااااااااااااا من انا...منور يا فندم..

هدخل في الشغل على طول عشان عارفاك معندكش وقت...

_انت ذكر ولا أنثى؟؟..

_النيك نيم بتاعك عربي و لا انجليزي و من كام مقطع؟؟؟..

راااااااااااااجعااااااالك تااااااااااااااااانييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  .....
*

----------


## زهــــراء

كنت حأتهور وأخمنك أول ماشفت ردودك يامن أنا  :Girl (26): ..
من أنا غير إنك منورنا طبعاً :1: ..ليك مواضيع في قاعة المطبخ؟؟؟؟؟؟
على فكرة إنت باين حد طيوب ملكش في اللف والدوران وحتتكشف بسرعة  فقولي تطلع مين وأنا أقيمك في السكرتة :: 
راجعة بإذن الله علشان أخمن  :: ...
 :f:  :f: ....

----------


## مـن أنا؟

شعاع من نور
ياخوفى منك بالأوى



> أهلاااااااااااااااااا من انا...منور يا فندم..


ده نورك ياقطة



> هدخل في الشغل على طول عشان عارفاك معندكش وقت...


انا مشغول عنك بيكى
وماليش الا انتى وصورتك
قلبى يكلمنى عليكى
وانا اكلم عنك صورتك




> انت ذكر ولا أنثى؟؟..


انا انثى والايناث قليل




> _النيك نيم بتاعك عربي و لا انجليزي ..


مش باقولك ياخوفى منك بالاوى
طيب بالانجلش




> و من كام مقطع؟؟؟


من مقطعين وحته
يارب الورقة تضيع منك ياشعاع
والقلم يشحر
امين يارب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

زهراااااااااااااااااااااااء 
انتى كيتى
يامرحبا يامرحبا



> كنت حأتهور وأخمنك أول ماشفت ردودك يامن أنا ..


معكولة كدة
 :Poster Oops: 



> من أنا غير إنك منورنا طبعاً


والله دة نورك ياجمييييييييل



> ليك مواضيع في قاعة المطبخ؟؟؟؟؟؟


لى ردود فى قاعة المطبخ




> على فكرة إنت باين حد طيوب ملكش في اللف والدوران


اه والنبى ده انا غلبان
 :Helpsmilie2: 



> وحتتكشف بسرعة


حنشوف
والمية تكدب الفونطاس
اكتشفينى بقى



> فقولي تطلع مين وأنا أقيمك في السكرتة


فى السكرته  :Hug2: 
يابختى 
انا يازهرااااء
من انا 
ها عرفتينى



> راجعة بإذن الله علشان أخمن ...
> ....


بستناك ياحبيبى بشوق كل العشاق

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا من أنا طيب طالما أنا شغلاكي قوي كده ما تقوليلي انتِ مين ع البرايفت 

على فكرة قلمي عيوني و ورقتي مخي 
يعني إن شاء الله الحبر موجود و الورقة موجود و الحاج عبد الموجود بردو موجود 

المهم...
_أنا علقت في مواضيع ليكِ قبل كده؟؟و لو علقت آخر موضوع كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟..


*

----------


## aynad

*انتي يا من انا انتي
قوليلي يا ختي
 *توقيعك ايه في المنتدي ؟؟

* اليوزر نيم بتاعك ايه في المنتدي برضه ؟؟ هههههههههههههههه

علي فكرة انتي مقولتيش انتي من انه محافظة مليش دعوة جاوبي يا اما حننسفووووووووووكي*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

شعاع من نور تانى
منورة بالجامد
وبصى من كتر النور عينى زغللت
 :Fear2: 




> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا من أنا طيب طالما أنا شغلاكي قوي كده ما تقوليلي انتِ مين ع البرايفت


برايفت ؟
يامصيبتى
هى حصلت البرايفت
حاشا لله
انا مش بتاعة الكلام ده



> على فكرة قلمي عيوني و ورقتي مخي


طيب اسمحيلى بقى اشخبط جامد فى ورقتك
واسحب الانبوبة من قلمك
لعل وعسى ماتعرفنيش



> يعني إن شاء الله الحبر موجود و الورقة موجود و الحاج عبد الموجود بردو موجود


استر يالى بتستر



> أنا علقت في مواضيع ليكِ قبل كده؟؟


طبعا ياسارورة علقتى



> و لو علقت آخر موضوع كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟


فى قاعة المناسبات
تحبى تعرفى الموضوع كمان
ابقى تعالى  ::@:

----------


## زهــــراء

> بستناك ياحبيبى بشوق كل العشاق


ياخراشي إتكسفت أنا  :Girl (26): 
 ::  :: ...
جيتلك اهو مستحملتش تستنيني بالشكل الفزززززيع ده وماأجيش :: 
مممممممممممم
من أناااااااااااااااا ياعسولة قوليلي كده ياقمر إنتِ مسجلة في المنتدى من ثلاث سنين ولا أقل ؟؟؟
الجملة الموجودة تحت النيك نيم تبعك مكونة من كلمة واحدة ولا أكثر؟؟؟
طب قوليلي كده آخر سؤال ..عدد مشاركاتك هل تجاوزت الألف و200؟؟؟
حأرحمك مني وأقوم أذاكر وجايااااااااااااااااالك تاني ..
 :f:  :f:  :f: ...

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انتي يا من انا انتي


يانعمين ياام دودى وبودى



> قوليلي يا ختي


ياسلام يعنى جيتى فى جمل
ياختى
تحبى اقولك حاجة تانية
انت تؤمر ياقمر امرك ماشى



> *توقيعك ايه في المنتدي ؟؟


 ::nooo:: 
توقيعى صورة



> اليوزر نيم بتاعك ايه في المنتدي برضه ؟؟ هههههههههههههههه


الاجابة
انظر اعلى الصفحة عند شعاع



> علي فكرة انتي مقولتيش انتي من انه محافظة مليش دعوة جاوبي يا اما حننسفووووووووووكي


والنبى يااوختشى ماينفع
انا لو ينفع كنت قلت على طول
حخبى عليكى ليه 
وبالراحة على بعدين حاشتيكيكى للى مش حيرحمك
حاشتكيكى لبودى انتى حرة بقى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

طب المحافظة بتاعتك بتتميز باكلة السمك ؟
حاااااااااااسة انك لولى يالولى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاوبى على السؤال :2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياخراشي إتكسفت أنا


بعد الشر عنك من الكسوف زهرااااااااااء



> جيتلك اهو مستحملتش تستنيني بالشكل الفزززززيع ده وماأجيش


كان قلبى حاسس انى مش حهون عليكى



> من أناااااااااااااااا ياعسولة قوليلي كده ياقمر إنتِ مسجلة في المنتدى من ثلاث سنين ولا أقل ؟؟؟


طب والله مانا فاكرة
بس بالتقريب من 3 سنين
كده انتى اتحطيتى مع اختك شعاع
فى قائمة المخيفين



> الجملة الموجودة تحت النيك نيم تبعك مكونة من كلمة واحدة ولا أكثر؟؟؟


كلمة واحدة يازهراء
يازهراء كلمة واحدة



> طب قوليلي كده آخر سؤال ..عدد مشاركاتك هل تجاوزت الألف و200؟؟؟


اااااااااااه
هو تجاوزالألف بشوية
بس تحديدا كام ؟
والله مافاكرة



> حأرحمك مني وأقوم أذاكر وجايااااااااااااااااالك تاني ..


ايوة كده يازهراء
زاكرى كويس
بضمير
وحدعيلك تنجحى

----------


## زهــــراء

وأنا أتوقع لولي  :2:

----------


## زهــــراء

شكلك دعيتي عليا يامن أنا جهازي هنج وطلع لي صفحات غريبة وضرب لي الماسينجر إكمنه ناقص ضرب  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

دعاء ثابت
انتى خرجتى امتى من قسم العظام
حمدالله على سلامتك يادودو



> طب المحافظة بتاعتك بتتميز باكلة السمك ؟


ايشمعنى السمك
محافظتى بتتميز باكلات كتير غير السمك
وبعدين جعانة قولى



> حاااااااااااسة انك لولى يالولى ههههههههههههههههههههههه


لولى لسه مشغولة فى اللموناضة ::mazika2:: 
وابقى خلى لولى تنفعك



> جاوبى على السؤال


جاوبت
عرفتينى بقى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وأنا أتوقع لولي


وانا كمان اتوقع لولى
 :W00t1:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> شكلك دعيتي عليا يامن أنا جهازي هنج وطلع لي صفحات غريبة وضرب لي الماسينجر إكمنه ناقص ضرب


ده انتى معمولك عمل
واكيد شعاع من نور ودعاء ثابت وايناد
مشتركين فى العمل ده

----------


## دعاء ثابت

طب انتى لولى حبيبتى بقى  :Kiss2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هاسأل اسئلة لأني شكلي كده عرفتك يا من أنا يا سوسه 

1 هل النيك نيم بتاعك مكون من كلمتين شبه بعض ؟

2 قلت ان توقيعك صورة  هل النيك نيم بتاعك مكتوب عليها ؟

3 هل انت مشرف ام عضو ؟ 

جاوبي بقي يا حلوة

----------


## أنفـــــال

من انا رقيق .. و مسالم  ::  
الله عليك و على أدبك يا من أنا  :: 
على فكرة .. 
عرفوك او لأ .. 
هاديك تقييم ايجابي عشان الذوق و الجمال دة  :: 
معاك يا من أنا يا سكر ..
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

سؤالين كمان 

4 انت شاركت في موضوع  فيه النيك بتاعك بس مش انتي اللي كتباه ؟

5 هل شاركت في موضوع علي bouky bouky علي ناصية مصر قبل كده ؟

ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب انتى لولى حبيبتى بقى


وانتى دودو حبيبتى  بقى  :Kiss2: 
لكن على فكرة انا حبيبتك اى نعم
لكن اتاكدى من موضوع لولى 
قبل فوات الأوان
عقلك فى راسك تعرفى خلاصك
وعلى رأى المثل
الغايب حجته معاه

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

أهلا .. بمن أنا 


السؤال الأول : هل جلست على كرسي التعارف أو كان لك لقاء أو أمسية بقاعة تحت دائرة الضوء ؟؟؟

السؤال الثاني : هل شاركت في مسابقة البيت بيتك والتي كانت في قاعة الديكور للرائعة بوكي بوكي ؟

السؤال الثالث : هل شاركت في مسابقة أوسكار أبناء مصر 2007م سواء كنت عضو لجنة أو متسابق ؟


أجب ... يا من أنا 

ويا أنا يا إنت هنا

 :: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هاسأل اسئلة لأني شكلي كده عرفتك يا من أنا يا سوسه


حتى انت يابروتوس
لو الاسئلة  حترضى ضميرك اسئلى يامصراويه ::sorry:: 



> 1 هل النيك نيم بتاعك مكون من كلمتين شبه بعض ؟


هم مش كلمتين اوى ومش شبه بعض اوى



> 2 قلت ان توقيعك صورة هل النيك نيم بتاعك مكتوب عليها ؟


 :Omg:  اه مكتوب
هم بيقبضوا على الى بيكتبوا النيك نيم بتاعهم



> 3 هل انت مشرف ام عضو ؟


اى نعم مشرف 
ونحن بعون الله نرعاكم  :l: 



> جاوبي بقي يا حلوة


الحلوة دى قامت تعجبن فى البدرية
ادينى جاوبت
قولى بقى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

انفال عندنا يادى الهنا
بس ده مش هيمنع انك على راس قايمة الخطرين
وقبل ماتسلئلينى قطعى الورقة والقلم



> من انا رقيق .. و مسالم


اه والنعمة ياانفال   :M (17):  مسالم جدا 



> على فكرة .. 
> عرفوك او لأ ..


ولا بعد 3 سينين و4 شهور على مايعرفونى  :M (29): 



> هاديك تقييم ايجابي عشان الذوق و الجمال دة


الذوق ده هو المعنى التانى لأنفال  :M (32): 



> معاك يا من أنا يا سكر ..


وانا كمان معاكى قلبا وقالبا ياانفال






وخدت تقيم وانتو لاءااااااااااااا ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> سؤالين كمان


كدة اقدر اقول ان مصراوية قلبها مات
اسئلى براحتك
ياخسارة تربيتى وسهرى عليكى طول الليالى



> 4 انت شاركت في موضوع فيه النيك بتاعك بس مش انتي اللي كتباه ؟


ده انجليزى يامرسى؟
المرة الجاية ابعتى ترجمة السؤال دا
ياام قلب ميت



> 5 هل شاركت في موضوع علي bouky bouky علي ناصية مصر قبل كده ؟


شاركت يامصراوية
ياخسارة الجمعيات اللى عملتها علشان
اوديكى رحلة القناطر



> ههههههههههههههههههه


اضحكى يامصراوية اضحكى

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

العضو المجهول .. من أنا 


 بما أن الأخوة والأخوات توقعوا لولي تكون هي من أنا .. وحيث أنني قمت بمراجعة جميع إجاباتك .. وبمراجعة موضوع بوكي بوكي على ناصية مصر .. وجدنا أنه لا يوجد أي أنثى شاركت في هذا الموضوع واسمها باللغة الإنجليزية وتوقيعها صورة ويحتوى على اسمها إلا اثنين .. لولي وبوكي بوكي .. 

وحيث أن لدي حدث بأن يكون من أنا يتلاعب بالجميع .. فأنا أتوقع ( بوكي بوكي ) ...  :: 

اظهر وبان عليك الأمان يا بشمهندس من أنا .............. هههههههههههههههههههههه. 




هـو الألم ينـزف لـو جَرْحــنا يــوم طـــــــاب
والعـزف من عودىِ كان قلبى يوم ماتصـاب
هـات لى جـرحـك هـنا صاحبــه على جرحى
هادخــل أنــا التـاريــخ من أوســع الابــواب
واكتب نهاية قصة كان اسمها أيمـن خطاب



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلا .. بمن أنا


وعليكم السلام والرحمة والبركة

ابن الخطاب هنا
دى احلوت وتزهزهت
حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا



> السؤال الأول : هل جلست على كرسي التعارف أو كان لك لقاء أو أمسية بقاعة تحت دائرة الضوء ؟؟؟


جلست ياايمن على كرسى التعارف
وماادراك ماكرسى التعارف واضواؤه



> السؤال الثاني : هل شاركت في مسابقة البيت بيتك والتي كانت في قاعة الديكور للرائعة بوكي بوكي ؟


للأسف ماشركتش فى المسابقة



> السؤال الثالث : هل شاركت في مسابقة أوسكار أبناء مصر 2007م سواء كنت عضو لجنة أو متسابق ؟


شاركت فى الاوسكار
وخدت جايزة كمان ::no2:: 



> أجب ... يا من أنا


تانى؟  ::eek:: 



> ويا أنا يا إنت هنا


اعتبر ده وعد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

:Poster Oops: 
ياايمن
ياايمن
انت بتفتش ورايا
ماكنش العشم 
طيب ارجع تانى للموضوع واتاكد
من الاسماء تانى
لان توقيعى متجدد دايما 
اخر توقيع كان بالنيك نيم
لكن اوقات مبيكونش فيه  النيك نيم 
بيكون صورة بس واوقات مبحطش صورة اساسا
ايه رايك
مش قلت لك مكنش العشم
 :Bye2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 

اهلا يا من انا 

انت جيت من غير ما تقولنا ؟

انا هادخل فيك شمال 

1 -  ماهى القاعة المحببة ليك ؟

2 - هل زرت  ركن الخط  ؟ ولا ما حصلناش الشرف ؟

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> وعليكم السلام والرحمة والبركة
> 
> ابن الخطاب هنا
> دى احلوت وتزهزهت
> حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا
> 
> جلست ياايمن على كرسى التعارف
> وماادراك ماكرسى التعارف واضواؤه
> 
> ...








الأخت الفاضلة .. بوكي بوكي   






مبروك عليكي يا بوكي الأوسكار

ومبروك عليا أنا التقييييييييييمم

ههههههههههههههههههههه

فضحتني نفسك يا م. ريهام 

عارفه ليه لأن لولي كانت في اللجنة

وطبعا ملهاش أنها تاخد أي جائزة  :: 

وخلاث يا قمر .. خيرها في غيرها 

 :good: 


.. 




هـو الألم ينـزف لـو جَرْحــنا يــوم طـــــــاب
والعـزف من عودىِ كان قلبى يوم ماتصـاب
هـات لى جـرحـك هـنا صاحبــه على جرحى
هادخــل أنــا التـاريــخ من أوســع الابــواب
واكتب نهاية قصة كان اسمها أيمـن خطاب



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## aynad

*طب قوليلي يا يا قطتي

عندك كام لمبة خضرا ؟؟؟ هههههههه
 وقوليلي كمان 
بتحبي انه نوع من الاكل هههههههههههه علشان اعملهولك وابعتهولك علي البرايفت وتقوليلي انتي مين*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 



> اهلا يا من انا


اهلا بفنان الخط العربى




> انت جيت من غير ما تقولنا ؟


سالت عليك قالو مسافر 




> انا هادخل فيك شمال


ليه؟
اليمين اشارته مكسورة ولا ايه




> 1 - ماهى القاعة المحببة ليك ؟


كلهم اولادى 
لكن علشان اكون دقيقة
القاعة العامة




> 2 - هل زرتى ركن الخط ولا ما حصلناش الشرف ؟


طبعا حصلى الشرف وزرت ركن الخط
زى ماحصلى الشرف بزيارتك دلوقتى
عرفتنى بقى؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اخر سؤال يا ر ....
وهاعرف مين حضرتك 

بس جاوبي بكل صدق ومن غير لف ولا دوران 

انتي سنك بيبان في مشاركاتك ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



والسؤال اللي معرفتيش تترجميه 


في صورة التوقيع بتاعتك مكتوب عليها النيك نيم بتاعك في المنتدي يا ر....


جاوبي بسرعة بقي 


عرفتك مش كده ولا ايييييييييييييييه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الأخت الفاضلة .. بوكي بوكي   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مبروك عليكي يا بوكي الأوسكار
> 
> ...


لمـاذا عرفتنى
وبالنهاية كشفتنى
الا يكفى انك اخطئتنى
فصدمتنى
وا وايلاه ياايمن
لقد المتنى
 :: 

وخلاث ياايمن.. خيرها في غيرها

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ياايمن
> ياايمن
> انت بتفتش ورايا
> ماكنش العشم 
> طيب ارجع تانى للموضوع واتاكد
> من الاسماء تانى
> لان توقيعى متجدد دايما 
> اخر توقيع كان بالنيك نيم
> لكن اوقات مبيكونش فيه  النيك نيم 
> ...







وآخرتها معاك يا من أنا  


طيب وحده وحده معايا كده ..

أصل مفيش فايدة من الإنكار

ههههههههههههههههههه

دول أسماء الفائزين بالأوسكار السنة دي

حلو الكلام .. يلا نشوفهم وبعدين نكمل

[frame="2 80"]boukybouky  - حمادو - الدكتورة نسيبة - سلمي وكنزي - حسام عمر - الفهد البرونزي - دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني - مي مؤمن - سامح عطية  - ساسو - قلب مصر - سيد جعيتم - ريم جهاد -  محمود زايد - أم الشهيد - ابن البلد - zizo_ya_zizo - osha - أبو منار - أمونة  - إرتحال - عصام علم الدين  - مصطفى سلام  - محمد نديم  - قطرات الندى -  - kethara - emerald - شاعر الرومانسية[/frame]


حلو لغاية كدة .. أما اللي جايين دول فأسماء اللي شاركو في 

بوكي بوكي على ناصية مصر


[frame="2 80"]boukybouky - قلب مصر -  ناريمان - اسكندراني - أم أحمد - نشوى - أنفال - حكيم عيون - أميرة - لولي - شعاع من نور - أم البنات - أوشا - قيثارة - جاسرة مصرية - التفاؤل - ابن طيبة  - سوما - ليلة عشق  -عاشق الأقصى - بيدو - أيمن خطاب [/frame]


ولو عملنا مقارنه هنا ما بين الفائزين بجائزة الاوسكار

وما بين المشاركين في بوكي بوكي على ناصية مصر

هنلاقي ان الأسماء المشتركة هي : 

بوكي بوكي - أوشا - قيثارة - قلب مصر 

طيب لو قلنا ان الاسم باللغة الإنجليزية .. يبقى هنحذف الأسماء اللي باللغة العربية

وسيتبقى لنا : 

بوكي بوكي - أوشا - قيثارة 

طيب خليكوا معانا يا حلوين 

لو بحثنا قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء

سنجد أن أوشا لها أمسية رمضانيه وبوكي على ناصية مصر

وبالتالي سنحذف اسم قيثارة من الاحتمالات

و سيتبقى لنا 

بوكي بوكي - أوشا  

وحيث أن من أنا اسم من مقطعين وليس مقطع واحد

إذان فمن أنا هو 



بوكي بوكي 

حلوة اللعبة دي 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :Lol2: 






إذا أردت شيئاً بشــدة .. فأطلــق جناحيــــــه 

فـــإن عــــاد إليــك .. فهو ملك لك إلى الأبـد

وإن لم يعد .. فهو لم يكن ملك لك من البداية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *طب قوليلي يا يا قطتي
> 
> عندك كام لمبة خضرا ؟؟؟ هههههههه
>  وقوليلي كمان 
> بتحبي انه نوع من الاكل هههههههههههه علشان اعملهولك وابعتهولك علي البرايفت وتقوليلي انتي مين*


ماهى خلاص اتعرفت يا حاجة هو انتى لسة صاحية من النوم ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه


روحى على موضوع اسئلتك احسن  ::p: 


ال كام لمبة خضرا ال 


ناقص تقوليلها فطرتى ايه النهاردة الصبح  :: 


وبعدين دا انا هارة نفسى اجابات فى مسابقتك ولا افتكرتينى مرة حتى بسندوتش طعمية حتى 


ولا بزتونة حاف 


ماشى ماشى ليكى يوم يا ام دودى وبودى ...


الف مبروك يا ايمن او اللى قبل ايمن اللى قال بوكى بوكى 


ديه طلعت طيبة اوى على فكرة ههههههههههههههههههههه 

مش زى الناس الرخمين السابقين اللى توهونا هههههههههههه

يلا بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

والحلقة تدل على ضيف طيب جدا وما عندوش اى بلطجة ولا اى امكانيات تمويه وضرب تحت الحزام هههههههههه

عايزين كل مرة من ده  يا بنت شهريار بقى هههههههههههههههههههه

 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  
 ::p:   ::p:   ::p: 
 ::p:   ::p: 
 ::p: 




وانا اتوقع بوكى بوكى برده


وهاخد نص تقيماية من اخويا ايمن بقى  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> وآخرتها معاك يا من أنا  
> 
> 
> طيب وحده وحده معايا كده ..
> 
> أصل مفيش فايدة من الإنكار
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...






اشششششششششششششششطة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طب قوليلي يا يا قطتي
> *


ليه لاء
انا عندى استعداد اقولك اللى نفسك فيه
ياقطتى
كويس كده




> عندك كام لمبة خضرا ؟؟؟ هههههههه


هى اسمها لمبة
والله واهكسفك
عندى لمبات خضرا كتير
زيك كده



> وقوليلي كمان


كمان



> بتحبي انه نوع من الاكل هههههههههههه علشان اعملهولك وابعتهولك علي البرايفت وتقوليلي انتي مين


بموووووووت فى البيتزا
واى نوع والله ماحتفرق
ابعتيها
وانا اقولك انا مين وبنت مين وساكنه فين
وياريت بقى تشيز كيك بعدها
ادعيلك لمدة 4 جمع

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> طب المحافظة بتاعتك بتتميز باكلة السمك ؟
> حاااااااااااسة انك لولى يالولى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جاوبى على السؤال


يا سلام على سرعة الاستجابة 


 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  

 ::p:   ::p:   ::p: 

 ::p:   ::p:  

 ::p:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الف مبروك يا ايمن او اللى قبل ايمن اللى قال بوكى بوكى 
>     
>   
>  
> 
> 
> وانا اتوقع بوكى بوكى برده
> وهاخد نص تقيماية من اخويا ايمن بقى






الأخ الفاضل ... أهلاوي شديد  


 :4:   :4:   :4:   :4:   :4: 

 :4:   :4:   :4: 

 :4: 

منور يا أهلاوي يا شديييييييييد

وعلى فكرة صحيح .. اسمك كان مكتوب 

في كرسي التعارف .. يارب تكون شفته

 ::mazika2:: 




> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا صباح الخير بالليل = مالكرسي هقول موواويل
> ****
> أم أحمد أخت بوكايه = خلوني فأحلى حكاية
> ****
> والشاب عماد سالم = قلب رقيق وحالم
> ****
> ويا عيني على أم البنات = تدي ومتقولش هات
> ****
> ...


 :BRAWA:   :BRAWA: 
أي خدمه .. أحسن من نص التقيمايه

هو انتو هتبصوا فيها قبل ما ناخدها

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :Lol2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> اشششششششششششششششطة 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه






الأخ الفاضل ... أهلاوي شديد  


هي قشطه بعقل .. دي قشششششششششطه بالهبل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وعلشان انت عسل وسكر وربنا 

خد الهدية دي 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> لمـاذا عرفتنى
> وبالنهاية كشفتنى
> الا يكفى انك اخطئتنى
> فصدمتنى
> وا وايلاه ياايمن
> لقد المتنى
> 
> 
> وخلاث ياايمن.. خيرها في غيرها






الأخت الفاضلة ... بوكي بوكي 

 ::-s:  
وعماله تقولي لي معلش أصل ماليش في الشعر
وعلشان نظبط الوزن نخليه حرف جر ولا عطف
ومعلش اعذرني علشان مش بعرف في كتابة الشعر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لاء واضح خالث خالث انك ملكيش في الشعر
 :Icecream: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اخر سؤال يا ر ....
> وهاعرف مين حضرتك 
> 
> بس جاوبي بكل صدق ومن غير لف ولا دوران


دلوقتى بقيت حضرتك
بعد كل الى عملته عشانك
وماله حضرتك حضرتك
انا عمرى مالفيت ودورت عليكى يامصراوية
واستفتى قلبك وان افتوك
وخلى بالك جدا من افتوك دى



> انتي سنك بيبان في مشاركاتك ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سنى تقصدى سنانى يعنى
احيانا بتبان وانا بضحك
اما بقى لو بتقصد بسنى العمر
يبقى مبيبنش




> في صورة التوقيع بتاعتك مكتوب عليها النيك نيم بتاعك في المنتدي يا ر....


السؤال دا بشبه عليه
طيب خلينى اصيلة معاكى للنهاية يامصراوية
اوقات التوقيع بيكون فيه النيك نيم
واوقات مفيش 
لكن الأيام دى التوقيع فيه النيك نيم




> جاوبي بسرعة بقي 
> 
> 
> عرفتك مش كده ولا ايييييييييييييييه


انتى مش بس عرفتينى
انتى دمرتينى يامصراويه

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟


ممكن ندردش شوية ؟


انتى بتحبى اغنية عفاف راضى 


وحدى قاعده فى البيت ؟


وتوقيعك زى الحرباية ؟

وبتعملى سكاشن ادوبى ؟

وبتحبى كافى ماكس ؟

----------


## aynad

*طب قوليلي يا بوكي بوكي
عندك كمبيوتر في البيت ؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههه
قربت  اعرفك 
لو جاوبتي علي السؤال دة تأكدي اني عرفتك هههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

::   ::   :: 
مكنش يومك يامن انا يا اوختشى  :: 
ماقلتلك الطيبة مش بتنفع مع العالم 
بقى دى وصيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى  ::mm:: 
عموماااااااا
عمومااااااااااااااااا
عمومااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

حلو اوى فريق المخبرين اللى فوق دا  ::p: 
خليكوا ورا بوكى بوكى 
خلوها تنفعكم

من انا 
حلو اووووووووووووووى دى الطيبة والحنية اللى انت شغال بيه دا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه

صباحكم فل وياسمين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وآخرتها معاك يا من أنا  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/color][/SIZE]


اخرتها حلوة اوى 




> طيب وحده وحده معايا كده ..
> 
> أصل مفيش فايدة من الإنكار
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه


نيفر ياسعادة البيه
مفيش فايدة من الانكار



> دول أسماء الفائزين بالأوسكار السنة دي
> 
> حلو الكلام .. يلا نشوفهم وبعدين نكمل


دول الى فازو
ونسيت الى خدو شهادات تقدير
مش دى جايزة كمان ولا ايه
قول 
بلد بتاعة شهادات زحيح



> طيب خليكوا معانا يا حلوين


خلى الحلوين ينفعوك بقى



> و سيتبقى لنا 
> 
> بوكي بوكي - أوشا 
> 
> وحيث أن من أنا اسم من مقطعين وليس مقطع واحد
> 
> إذان فمن أنا هو 
> بوكي بوكي


ياشيخ قول كلام غير ده




> حلوة اللعبة دي 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لاء بصراحة لعبة متعوب عليها
ومجهود واضح
لاء حلوة زحيح 
انا مين بقى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماهى خلاص اتعرفت يا حاجة هو انتى لسة صاحية من النوم ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
> p


واثيق اوى انها اتعرفت يااهلاوى
معاك 3 اختيارات
استعن بصديق
او احذف اجابتين
والتالته مانيش فاكراها
يبقالك عندى اختيار



> الف مبروك يا ايمن او اللى قبل ايمن اللى قال بوكى بوكى


الف واحدة بس
انت بخيل كدة ليه



> ديه طلعت طيبة اوى على فكرة ههههههههههههههههههههه


 ::sorry:: 



> والحلقة تدل على ضيف طيب جدا وما عندوش اى بلطجة ولا اى امكانيات تمويه وضرب تحت الحزام هههههههههه


اه والنبى
وليك احلى تقيم على البوق الحلو ده
واسمع كلام من انا
ومتسمعش كلام ايمن
حاول تعرفنى يااهلاوى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اشششششششششششششششطة 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه


وكمان بتهزر قديم
الجديد بقى
إشطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااات

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الأخت الفاضلة ... بوكي بوكي


وعليكم السلام ورحمته وبركاته
الأخ الفاضل ايمن خطاب
بوكى بوكى لسه مجتش
تحب ابلغها حاجة لما تيجى




> وعماله تقولي لي معلش أصل ماليش في الشعر
> وعلشان نظبط الوزن نخليه حرف جر ولا عطف
> ومعلش اعذرني علشان مش بعرف في كتابة الشعر
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لاء واضح خالث خالث انك ملكيش في الشعر


فعلا انا شاعرة
شاعرة بوجع فى ضرسى

قلتلك ياايمن خيرها فى غيرها  ::p: 

خلاث خالث

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟


استاذ ناصر أستاذ فن الخط العربي   



> ممكن ندردش شوية ؟


بكل فخر
يسعدنى
ويشرفنى
انى اقولك 
ممكن ندردش شوية



> انتى بتحبى اغنية عفاف راضى 
> 
> 
> وحدى قاعده فى البيت ؟


اغنية لمين ياقمر احلى



> وتوقيعك زى الحرباية ؟


تقصد متغير يعنى
لو تقصد كدة يبقى برافووووووووو
توقيعى زى الحرباية



> وبتعملى سكاشن ادوبى ؟


جربت اعمل سكاشن ادوبى مرة معجبنيش طعمة
النسكافيه الذ الذ الذ



> وبتحبى كافى ماكس ؟


لاءة
بحب التركش كوفى
عرفتنى بقى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طب قوليلي يا بوكي بوكي
> *


انا مستعدة اقولك يابوكى بوكى
بس نستاذن منها الاول




> عندك كمبيوتر في البيت ؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههه


يعنى بالسؤال ده هتعرفينى ياانود
طب ماشى
عندى 2 لاب توب و1 جهاز عادى



> لو جاوبتي علي السؤال دة تأكدي اني عرفتك هههههههههه


والنبى ايه؟  :W00t1: 
طب قولى بقى  :BRAWA:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مكنش يومك يامن انا يا اوختشى


بس لو اعرف مين الى اقترح الاقتراح ده
 :Helpsmilie2: 




> حلو اوى فريق المخبرين اللى فوق دا 
> خليكوا ورا بوكى بوكى 
> خلوها تنفعكم


احنا مالنا يااوختشى
دع الخلق للخالق
احنا حذرناهم وهم احرار بقى



> حلو اووووووووووووووى دى الطيبة والحنية اللى انت شغال بيه دا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 :;): 
هى دى بقى الخوطة

----------


## اسكندرانى

*صباح الخير يا من انا 

انا ساكت من امبارح ومش عاوز اتكلم 

لكن اعمل ايه فيك يا لسانى 

مغلبنى 

مبيسكتش 

بيوجعنى وعاوز اتكلم 

لكن انا حاعمل زى انفال الذوق 

حاسكت  بس بشرط 

بما انك مشرفة يا من انا

ادينى تقييم  ايجااااااااااااااابى 

بكرر اهه ايجااااااااااااااااابى 

والا 

انتى عارفه الغربان بتعمل ايه 






			
				بس لو اعرف مين الى اقترح الاقتراح ده
			
		

اوعى تفكيرك يروح لبعيد 

هى بنت شهريار بتنتقم من ايام التقييم 

لك خالص تقديرى واحترامى

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *صباح الخير يا من انا 
> *


صباح الخير ؟ بعد الضهر؟
ماشى صباح النور




> انا ساكت من امبارح ومش عاوز اتكلم 
> 
> لكن اعمل ايه فيك يا لسانى 
> 
> مغلبنى 
> 
> مبيسكتش 
> 
> بيوجعنى وعاوز اتكلم


مش عاوزاك تقلق خالص
الحالة بسيطة خالص
اتكلم لمدة 4 دقايق قبل الفطار وقبل العشا
وإن شاء الله هتبقى زى الفل



> بما انك مشرفة يا من انا
> 
> ادينى تقييم ايجااااااااااااااابى 
> 
> بكرر اهه ايجااااااااااااااااابى 
> 
> والا


خلاث انت من الجروب اللى اختار لولى
يبقى لولى تقيمك
ياسلام
ياسلام
انت تؤمر 



> انتى عارفه الغربان بتعمل ايه


مخدش بالى
ركز شوية كمان
وحاول تعرفنى يااسكندرانى

----------


## سوما

أزيك يا من أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههه ::  يا جماعة براحة عليها شوية.....مش كده برضه دى أختنا.. :4: 
مع أرق تحياتى لكل من شارك فى المسابقة من أول الصاعق الى من أنا اللى كل الناس عرفتها..  ::

----------


## loly_h

*ياخبر كل ده يحصل فى 24 ساعة

اسئلة و إجابات 

وكمان توقعات

طيب سؤال أخير

انتى ضيفانى على الأم اس ان عندك يامن انـــــــــــا؟

ورجعالك تاااااااااااانى*

----------


## aynad

*ممكن نقووووووووول سوما*

----------


## بنت شهريار

بوكى بوكى
لولى
سوما

مين يزوووووووووووووووووووووووود  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أزيك يا من أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههه يا جماعة براحة عليها شوية.....مش كده برضه دى أختنا..
> مع أرق تحياتى لكل من شارك فى المسابقة من أول الصاعق الى من أنا اللى كل الناس عرفتها..


ازيك ياسوما
انا الحمد لله كويسة
بس مغلبينى معاهم 



> من أنا اللى كل الناس عرفتها


هم عرفوها
محدش قالى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ياخبر كل ده يحصل فى 24 ساعة
> 
> اسئلة و إجابات 
> 
> وكمان توقعات
> *


شفتى بقى يالولى
وياريتها توقعات صحيحة



> طيب سؤال أخير


ولية اخير
اسئلى براحتك
القانون بيسمحلك انك تسئلى
اسئلى يافتاه



> انتى ضيفانى على الأم اس ان عندك يامن انـــــــــــا؟


لا والله محصليش الشرف
مع انى طلبت من عبير تعرفنى عليكى
لكن انتى عارفة ادارة عصابة
حاجة صعبة مش سهلة
الله يكون فى عونها
ومستنياكى يالولى
ابقى تعالى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

يا من انا 

بقولك ايه  تعالى كده على جنب بعيد عن الناس دى 

عاوز اقولك حاجه فى ودنك 


انت مين ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ممكن نقووووووووول سوما*


تفتكرى ياانود ممكن تكون سوما ومخبيه علينا
دى لو طلعت سوما يبقة ربنا يستر عليها

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بوكى بوكى
> لولى
> سوما
> 
> مين يزوووووووووووووووووووووووود


عارفة ياعبير لو محدش عرفنى
انا مضطرة افتن على نفسى  :: 
سامحينى بقى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا 
> 
> بقولك ايه  تعالى كده على جنب بعيد عن الناس دى 
> 
> عاوز اقولك حاجه فى ودنك 
> 
> 
> انت مين ؟


طيب شوف ايناد مستنية تسمع حرف
ولا شعاع وزهراء كلهم مستنين كلمة
خلاص يااستاذ ناصر
نديهم فرصة اخيرة يتوقعوا
لعل وعسى حد يعرفنى
معقولة كدة محدش عارفنى خالص كدة
ولو محدش عرفنى يبقى حفتنلك عن نفسى
ويبقى حلال عليك التقيم
اتفقنا؟

----------


## سوما

> *ممكن نقووووووووول سوما*


 ::  حلوة منك يا ايناد... انا من أنا؟؟   :: 
ياااااااااااا من أنا أظهر وبان عليك الأمان بقى.. الناس بدأت تشك فيا  :l: 
سؤال صغير طيب.. ::mm::  طبيعة شغلك ايه ؟؟ لو بتشتغلى يعنى؟

----------


## زهــــراء

> مع انى طلبت من عبير تعرفنى عليكى
> لكن انتى عارفة ادارة عصابة
> حاجة صعبة مش سهلة


اخص عليكِ ياعبير مش تعرفيها على نفسها يابنتي؟؟ :: 
معاكِ حق عصابة مفترييييييييييييييييية الله يسامحنا بقى  :4: 
ممممممممممم 
من أنا قوليلي ياسكرة...
أجيب لك ليموناضة ؟؟ ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اخص عليكِ ياعبير مش تعرفيها على نفسها يابنتي؟؟
> معاكِ حق عصابة مفترييييييييييييييييية الله يسامحنا بقى 
> ؟؟


هى مقدمة طلب للانضمام للعصابة من 6 شهور ومستوفى الدمغات 

بس مستنية التصديق فى اول اجتماع للعصابة فى المغارة 





> من أنا قوليلي ياسكرة...
> أجيب لك ليموناضة ؟؟


مبتحبش الليموناضه 

هاتى لها جيلاتى  تتسلى كده وهى بتتمشى على شط ...........

ايوووووووووووووووووووووه 

كنت حاقولها

----------


## أم أحمد

*يا صباح الفل يا من انا*
*ايه يا عم الهدوء اللي انت فيه ده*
*وبصراحة باين عليك هادي وطيب اوي*
*وعشان كده انتي حبيبتي* 

*ما ينفعشي الطيبة مع الشعب ده*
*ولا العصابة المفترية*
*اديهم علي دماغهم يا قمر*

*انت روحت فين يا من انا*

*طيب هاسال لغاية ما تصحي من النوم*
*انت بتستخدم خط معين في المنتدي*
*وتنسيق معين*
*وخلفيات معينة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا جماعة انا جبت حاجة من أتر من أنا 

ومن الاخر كدة ناوية اعملها عمل وافتح لها المندل واعرف هية مين وبما اني مش باحب اخبي حاجة عليكوا فالأتر اهوه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

حلو اوووووووووووووووووووى التوقيع دا يامصراوية جدا  :: 
دا توقيعك؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> كمان
> 
> 
> بموووووووت فى البيتزا
> واى نوع والله ماحتفرق
> ابعتيها
> وانا اقولك انا مين وبنت مين وساكنه فين
> وياريت بقى تشيز كيك بعدها
> ادعيلك لمدة 4 جمع








رشوووووة علني 



وآدي البيتز هت كلها تحت أمرك ..،

بألف هنا وشفا على قلبك يا من أنا 










وطبعاً بعد ما تخلص البيتزا يا من أنا 

ليك عندي أحلى بيبسي ساقع ومتلج 



والحلو زي ما أمرت يا جميل

أحلى تشيز كيك لعيونك يا قمر





ايه رأيك بجد في واجب البيتزا ده ؟؟؟

أعتقد كده أنا عملت اللي عليا وزيادة


نتفق بقى يا جميل على مقابل الرشوة 

 :Baby: 

إحنا نتكلم على الخاص .. 

وتقولي مين أنت يا من أنا

 :king: 

وأوعى تقول لحد إنك فتنت على نفسك

لحس هنا فيه عصابة مفترية أووووي

بيخطفوا الناس الطيبه اللي زيك  :No: 

دييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل !!!!

 ::mm:: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> حلوة منك يا ايناد... انا من أنا؟؟  
> ياااااااااااا من أنا أظهر وبان عليك الأمان بقى.. الناس بدأت تشك فيا 
> سؤال صغير طيب.. طبيعة شغلك ايه ؟؟ لو بتشتغلى يعنى؟


انا ظهرت
 وبنت 
وقلت
واعربت
وافصحت عن مكنوناتى
لكن محدش عرفنى 
اموت نفسى
اقطع نفسى
متعرفينى انتى ياسوما
ينوبك ثواب وتقيم

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> عموماااااااا
> عمومااااااااااااااااا
> عمومااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> حلو اوى فريق المخبرين اللى فوق دا 
> خليكوا ورا بوكى بوكى 
> خلوها تنفعكم








الأخت الفاضلة ... بنت أبوها 



ومالهم المخبرين يا بنت أبوها

ده احنا دافنينوا سوا  :Baby: 

متخلينيش أفتش السر وأقوول

وبعدين برضه إحنا بينا عيش ودفتر

وحضور وغياب وكشوفات حساب

 ::p: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين حتى لو هي مش بوكي

العيب مش من عندنا  :king: 

العيب في من أنا اللي مدوخنا 

واللي بيضللنا باجابات غلط 

 ::mm:: 

أنا ورااااااااااه والزمن طويل

 ::mm:: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اخص عليكِ ياعبير مش تعرفيها على نفسها يابنتي؟؟


احلى حاجة انك متأكدة انى لولى
ومن اول كلمتين قلتهم




> معاكِ حق عصابة مفترييييييييييييييييية الله يسامحنا بقى


هى مفترية بعقل




> ممممممممممم 
> من أنا قوليلي ياسكرة...
> أجيب لك ليموناضة ؟؟


بالله عليكى يازوزو فى حاجة اسمها ليموناضة
ايه الأسماء الغريبة دى
ولو عاوزة تعزمينى اعزمينى على عصير جوافة
مانجة
مش ليموناضة 
ده كفاية اسمه

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> وآخرتها معاك يا من أنا
> 			
> 		
> 
> اخرتها حلوة اوى 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...








خلينا معاك لآخر الخط 


من أول وجديد علشان الحباااااااااااايب

وووحده وحده معايا كده .. ونركز شويه

دول أسماء الفائزين بالأوسكار السنة دي

حلو الكلام .. يلا نشوفهم وبعدين نكمل

[frame="2 80"]boukybouky  - حمادو - الدكتورة نسيبة - سلمي وكنزي - حسام عمر - الفهد البرونزي - دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني - مي مؤمن - سامح عطية  - ساسو - قلب مصر - سيد جعيتم - ريم جهاد -  محمود زايد - أم الشهيد - ابن البلد - zizo_ya_zizo - osha - أبو منار - أمونة  - إرتحال - عصام علم الدين  - مصطفى سلام  - محمد نديم  - قطرات الندى -  - kethara - emerald - شاعر الرومانسية[/frame]


ودول أسماء المكرمين بشهادات تقدير

(( ولو أنها مش جايزة )) 

 ::@:  

[frame="2 80"]ابن البلد - قلب مصر -  لولي  - الشحرورة -  قيثارة  - ابن طيبة - أحلى كلمة - ام البنات - بنت شهريار - ديدي - شعاع من نور - رحمة - [/frame]

وجايين دول فأسماء اللي شاركو في 

بوكي بوكي على ناصية مصر

[frame="2 80"]boukybouky - قلب مصر -  ناريمان - اسكندراني - أم أحمد - نشوى - أنفال - حكيم عيون - أميرة - لولي - شعاع من نور - أم البنات - أوشا - قيثارة - جاسرة مصرية - التفاؤل - ابن طيبة  - سوما - ليلة عشق  -عاشق الأقصى - بيدو - أيمن خطاب [/frame]


ولو عملنا مقارنه هنا ما بين الفائزين بجائزة الاوسكار

وبين الحاصلين على شهادات تقدير ( اللي هي مش جايزة )  ::@: 

وما بين المشاركين في بوكي بوكي على ناصية مصر

هنلاقي ان الأسماء المشتركة هي : 

لولي - بوكي بوكي - أوشا - قيثارة - شعاع من نور - أم البنات  - ابن طيبة -  قلب مصر 

طيب ولو قلنا ان من أنا ذكر وليس أنثى 

سيتبقى لنا 

لولي - بوكي بوكي - أوشا - قيثارة - شعاع من نور - أم البنات  - قلب مصر 

طيب لو قلنا ان الاسم باللغة الإنجليزية .. يبقى هنحذف الأسماء اللي باللغة العربية

وسيتبقى لنا : 

بوكي بوكي - - لولي - أم البنات -  أوشا - قيثارة 

طيب ولو قلنا أن من أنا متجوز ومخلف كمان 

هيتبقى لينا 


 لولي - أم البنات -  أوشا - قيثارة 

طيب ولو قلنا ان من أنا اسم من مقطعين 

هيتبقي لينا 

 لولي - أم البنات  

طيب ولو قلنا ان من أنا مشرف 

هيتبقى لينا 

 لولي 



إذن فمن أنا هو 

لولي 

حلوة اللعبة دي 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :Lol2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> [
> 
> هى مقدمة طلب للانضمام للعصابة من 6 شهور ومستوفى الدمغات


بقى انا انضم لعاصبة حمادة وتوتو
دى اساسا عصابة لسه مبتدأة
وانا والحمد لله عندى عصابتى
اللى مصدق عليها من منظمة الإجرام العالمى  :W00t1: 




> بس مستنية التصديق فى اول اجتماع للعصابة فى المغارة


يااااااااه على النظام القديم
مغارة وعلى بابا
لا الفترة الأخيرة الإجرام مستواه بقى عالى جدا
وبدال المغارات بقت مكاتب وشركات ليها فروع
فى كل مكان




> مبتحبش الليموناضه 
> 
> هاتى لها جيلاتى  تتسلى كده وهى بتتمشى على شط ...........
> 
> ايوووووووووووووووووووووه 
> 
> كنت حاقولها


جيلاتى؟
جيلاتى؟
الكلمة دى ماسمعتهاش من ايام حرب 73
مش كان فى حرب ولا دى كانت خناقة؟

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الأخت الفاضلة ... بوكي بوكي
> 			
> 		
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمته وبركاته
> الأخ الفاضل ايمن خطاب
> بوكى بوكى لسه مجتش
> تحب ابلغها حاجة لما تيجى
> 
> ...








عصيدة شعر عالماشي 




[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
من أنا يا من انا  = أهلاً بك نورتنا 

قالو عليك بوكايه  = وحواديت ملهاش نهاية 

وأنت يا عيني طيب  = والبعيد منك قريب

سيبك منهم وقول يا حالولي  = واقبل رشوتي للحلوة لولي 

واوعى تجيب سيرة التقييم = خلينا ماشيين في السليم

ولا أقولك يا من أنا = هات جنيه وأقول انك مش هنا[/poem]

 :Lol2: 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يا صباح الفل يا من انا*


ياصباح الورد كله ياام احمد



> ايه يا عم الهدوء اللي انت فيه ده
> وبصراحة باين عليك هادي وطيب اوي
> وعشان كده انتي حبيبتي


تخيلى انا كمان نفسى من زمان ابوح
واقولك انك حبيبتى جدا




> ما ينفعشي الطيبة مع الشعب ده
> ولا العصابة المفترية
> اديهم علي دماغهم يا قمر


بحاول بكل قوتى
وربنا يقدرنى




> انت روحت فين يا من انا


انا هنا اهو 
لغاية محد يعرفنى ويقول من انا




> طيب هاسال لغاية ما تصحي من النوم
> انت بتستخدم خط معين في المنتدي
> وتنسيق معين
> وخلفيات معينة


ايوة
وتقريبا كتير مننا بيعمل كدة
متهيألى انك الوحيدة اللى حتعرفينى ياام احمد
يلا شدى حيلك قربتى خالص

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا جماعة انا جبت حاجة من أتر من أناومن الاخر كدة ناوية اعملها عمل وافتح لها المندل واعرف هية مين وبما اني مش باحب اخبي حاجة عليكوا فالأتر اهوه


احنا فينا من اتر
طيب اعملى العمل على صاحبة التوقيع
اوعى تجيبى سيرة من انا خالص
وخليكى بقى مع لولى
وتقيمات لولى
وليموناضة لولى



> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه هههههههههههههههههههه


ماشى يامصراوية
هيجيلك يوم وتعرفى ان الأطر دة مش بتاعى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ايووووووووووه ياعبير 

ايه رأيك في التوقيع بتاعي نكتة مش كده ههههههههههههههههههه

أما بقي ست من أنا هانم دي اللي عندها تلات سنين دي معرفش ازاي 

باقولها انا خلاص زهقت من الاسئلة بقي وهاخمن علي طول

انتي لولي بس معنديش تاني 

ولو مش صح تبقي بقي يا تنتن يا تنتن علي رأي نجاح الموجي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

قال من أنا قال 

عمللنا فيها سعاد حسني 
بس علي الاقل سعاد حسني قالت من أنت وقالتها لمين لحسين فهمي يعني بتلعب في المضمون 

اما انتي بقي بتلعبي بأعصابنا

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> بالله عليكى يازوزو فى حاجة اسمها ليموناضة
> ايه الأسماء الغريبة دى
> ولو عاوزة تعزمينى اعزمينى على عصير جوافة
> مانجة
> مش ليموناضة 
> ده كفاية اسمه








عزومة على النيل






ولا يهمك يا من أنا ... سيبك من الليموناضه

وتعالى معايا أعزمك على أحلى عصير كوكتيل

ونقعد أنا وانت قعده حلوة كده فكازينو عالنيل



ونتفق على كل شروط الرشوة واللازي منــه

أنا راجل دوغري ومبحبش اللف والدوران

قولت ايه يا جميل إنته يا ابو قلب طيب ؟؟؟

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> حلو اوووووووووووووووووووى التوقيع دا يامصراوية جدا 
> دا توقيعك؟؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انا كمان عجبنى
ياريت تعملولى توقيع زيه
ينوبكم ثواب
اهو منه توقيع ومنه اطر

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> انا كمان عجبنى
> ياريت تعملولى توقيع زيه
> ينوبكم ثواب
> اهو منه توقيع ومنه اطر








هدية كمان .. وعد الجمايل 






أؤمر يا  قــمـــــر أمرك يمشي

على نن عيوني وعلي رمشي

 :f2: 

أحلى توقيع لمن أنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أعتقد كده ان انا مش مخللي ورايا ورا

يعني بيتزا وأكلتك .. ، رشوة ورشيتك 

بيبسي وشربتك تشيز كيك وحليتلك بؤك

وكمان خرجتك على النيل في الكازينو 

يعني دلع ودلعته .. فسح وفسحته 

هو  مين ..... أبوا الوفا أبو الوفا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> رشوووووة علني 
> 
> 
> 
> وآدي البيتز هت كلها تحت أمرك ..،
> 
> بألف هنا وشفا على قلبك يا من أنا 
> 
> 
> ...


بسم الله ماشاء الله
كنت عاوزة أأجل الرد على المشاركة دى
وقت الغدا
لكن دى حاجة لاتقاوم
خلاص دييييييييييل ياايمن
انا مضطرة اودام الإغراءات دى افتن
طيب ولو فتنت على العضو اللى بعدى
ايه هتكون الرشوة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> العيب مش من عندنا 
> 
> العيب في من أنا اللي مدوخنا 
> 
> واللي بيضللنا باجابات غلط 
> 
> 
> 
> أنا ورااااااااااه والزمن طويل
> ...


انا بردو بضللكم
ده مش ناقص غير انى اكتب عنوان اقامتى
وياريت حد عرف

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> خلينا معاك لآخر الخط 
> 
> 
> من أول وجديد علشان الحباااااااااااايب
> 
> وووحده وحده معايا كده .. ونركز شويه
> 
> دول أسماء الفائزين بالأوسكار السنة دي
> 
> ...


كلام جميل مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه




> ودول أسماء المكرمين بشهادات تقدير
> 
> (( ولو أنها مش جايزة ))


طيب ايه اسمها فى المسميات




> ولو عملنا مقارنه هنا ما بين الفائزين بجائزة الاوسكار
> 
> وبين الحاصلين على شهادات تقدير ( اللي هي مش جايزة )


انت تانى




> هيتبقى لينا 
> 
> لولي 
> 
> 
> 
> إذن فمن أنا هو 
> 
> لولي 
> ...


لولى
انت بتقول لولى
يبقى انت اللى قتلت بابايا
ااااااااه يابابايا :Roll2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عصيدة شعر عالماشي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> من أنا يا من انا  = أهلاً بك نورتنا 
> 
> قالو عليك بوكايه  = وحواديت ملهاش نهاية 
> ...


حلوة   حلوة   حلوة صحيح
وعليا بجنية و34 قرش ونص
طيب ياايمن حاول تعرفنى
انا موش عاوزة التقيم يروح منك
سيبك من لولى
واسمع كلام من انا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايووووووووووه ياعبير 
> 
> ايه رأيك في التوقيع بتاعي نكتة مش كده ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أما بقي ست من أنا هانم دي اللي عندها تلات سنين دي معرفش ازاي 
> 
> باقولها انا خلاص زهقت من الاسئلة بقي وهاخمن علي طول
> 
> انتي لولي بس معنديش تاني 
> ...


انا عن نفسى هاختار تنتن الأولانية
علشان بتشائم من تنتن التانية
قال لولى قال  ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> قال من أنا قال 
> 
> عمللنا فيها سعاد حسني 
> بس علي الاقل سعاد حسني قالت من أنت وقالتها لمين لحسين فهمي يعني بتلعب في المضمون 
> 
> اما انتي بقي بتلعبي بأعصابنا


هاتولى حسين فهمى وانا ابعد عن اعصابكم
شفتى بسيطة ازاى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عزومة على النيل
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ولا يهمك يا من أنا ... سيبك من الليموناضه
> 
> ...


للأسف المرة دى مش هتنفع الرشوة
لانى حالا لسة كان معايا بيتزا 
وتشيز كيك
فخلاص 
هارفع شعار لا للرشوة لا للمحسوبية
استحالة اقبل رشوة تانى
احنا يااستاذ ناس عنيها ومعدتها مليانه
انت مفكر ايه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هدية كمان .. وعد الجمايل 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أؤمر يا  قــمـــــر أمرك يمشي
> 
> ...


ايوة كدة 
انا لااقبل الرشاوى تحت اى مسمى
لكن لو هدية معنديش مانع  :good: 

خلاص ياجماعة ايمن خطاب هو الوحيد اللى 
عرفنى
الف الف الف مبروك ياايمن
 ::no1::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

اصلا بقى واساسا انا اول واحدة قالت انك لولى يا لولى
والمفروض انا اللى اخد التقييم 
ولو مخدتهوش يبقى ظلم وعدوان وماليش دعوة بقى  :Akuma: 
اية يااختى دة  :Boring: 
عبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر متخليش الشتر يشتر بقى والله اجى اخطفك
دعاء

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟

انتو ليه بعيد عن  لب الموضوع 

وبتتكلمو فى الحمص والسودانى 


وبطلى هزار يقه وقولى 

علمفتشر

 وخلاص 

ولا انتى عجبتك اللعبه 

كل اللى جاى جايب حاجات  معاه وهو جاى 


ورشاوى 


 وحاجات مخلله  ومشطشطة

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> كنت عاوزة أأجل الرد على المشاركة دى
> وقت الغدا
> لكن دى حاجة لاتقاوم
> خلاص دييييييييييل ياايمن
> انا مضطرة اودام الإغراءات دى افتن
> طيب ولو فتنت على العضو اللى بعدى
> ايه هتكون الرشوة







من أنا ... يا من أنا 



خلاص دييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل يا من أنا 

مستنيك على الخاص علشان تفتن على نفسك 

 :king: 

ولو فتنت على العضو اللي بعدك 

هجيب لك اللي انته عاوزه 

بس افتن انته بس

وملكش دعوه

 :good: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> انا بردو بضللكم
> ده مش ناقص غير انى اكتب عنوان اقامتى
> وياريت حد عرف







أيوووون يا مضللني 


طيب بمناسبة عنوان الإقامة

ده سؤال صريح جدا جدا

كلام مريح جدا جدا

مع منى الحسيني

 ::p: 

ما هو محل إقامتك يا من أنا 

 :Animal Rooster: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> خلينا معاك لآخر الخط 
> 
> 
> من أول وجديد علشان الحباااااااااااايب
> 
> وووحده وحده معايا كده .. ونركز شويه
> 
> دول أسماء الفائزين بالأوسكار السنة دي
> 
> ...








تاني وتالت ورابع 



على رأي المطربة لطيفة ....... تااااني وتااااالت وراااابع 

بتحب ولا تنسانيش .. وأنا في بعدك بدافع إزاي هتقدر تعيش

 :Lol2: 





> ودول أسماء المكرمين بشهادات تقدير
> 
> (( ولو أنها مش جايزة ))
> 			
> 		
> 
> طيب ايه اسمها فى المسميات


والله همه لسه مسموهاش لغاية دلوقتي  .. كانوا بيدورو على اسم كويس

أصل حماتها عاوزه تسميها فتكات .. وحماها عاوز يسميها عطيات الدكش

بس أنا وقف لهم وقلت لااااء لاءءءء يعني لااااااااااااااااء

معندناش بنات تتجوز من بره العيلة ...... دي مش اصول

لكن الواد حنكش مسمعش الكلام وراح جاب لينا العـــار  ::nooo:: 

عاوز يشتري البتاع اللي اسمه ايه دي ( أم محمود ) <<< يقصد المحمول 

وفي الآخر الحمد لله ارتجع .. وراح خد بنت عمه ... وبس

 :Wacko:  هو اتوبيس كام بقى بيروح فين  :Wacko: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> هيتبقى لينا 
> 
> لولي 
> 
> 
> 
> إذن فمن أنا هو 
> 
> لولي 
> ...


مقتلتوووووووش .. مقتلتووووش .. مقتلتووووش 

برررررررررررررررررررررررريء يا بيه والله بريء


إعترف أحسنلك .. مفيش  فايده من الإنكاااااااااااااااار

طرااااااااااااااخ  <<<< المخبر يضربه على قفاااه


قتلته ... ايوه قتلته .. 

رحت بالليل .. واخدت علبة بسكويت .. ولبانه بطعم الفراولة

ورحت من ورا ضهره .. كسرت عليه علبه البسكويت كلها

وخنقته باللبانه اللي بطعم الفراولة .. فمات غريق 

 :Poster Oops: 

اعترف انته بقى يا من أنا  ::p: 

مين انت .. ومين اللي حرضك

وخد بالك .. مفيش فايده من الانكار

احنا مراقبين كل حاجه من زمان ..،


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> حلوة   حلوة   حلوة صحيح
> وعليا بجنية و34 قرش ونص
> طيب ياايمن حاول تعرفنى
> انا موش عاوزة التقيم يروح منك
> سيبك من لولى
> واسمع كلام من انا







المزااد سخن أوي 



طيب عليا بتلاته جنيه وربع 

هاااااااااااااااه مين يزود 


ألاأونا .. ألا دوي .. ألا تري 

 :Baby: 


مبروك عليك يا أستاذ أيمن التقييم


 :Lol2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> للأسف المرة دى مش هتنفع الرشوة
> لانى حالا لسة كان معايا بيتزا 
> وتشيز كيك
> فخلاص 
> هارفع شعار لا للرشوة لا للمحسوبية
> استحالة اقبل رشوة تانى
> احنا يااستاذ ناس عنيها ومعدتها مليانه
> انت مفكر ايه






واحنا وراك يا ريس 


واحنا وراك .. واخترناااااك

لاااااااااااااااااااااااا للرشوة

ولااااااااااااااااا للمحسوبيه 

أحنا شعارنا ..... الشفافيه 

 :BRAWA:   :BRAWA:   :BRAWA:  

إخواني وأخواتي الناخبين والناخبات

سأعمل جاهداً على حل كل مشكلاتكم ، 

وأعدكم بتوفير كل متطلباتكم الحياتيه

وعلى رأسها توفير رغيف العــــــيش

وهقدم طلب إحاطة علشان يزودو الدعم

 :BRAWA:   :BRAWA:   :BRAWA:  

تنتخبوا مين .. من أنا .. وحبيبكم مين .. من أنا 

من أنا .. يا من أنا .. الهي تكسب عندنا

 :BRAWA:   :BRAWA: 

 :BRAWA: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ايوة كدة 
> انا لااقبل الرشاوى تحت اى مسمى
> لكن لو هدية معنديش مانع 
> 
> خلاص ياجماعة ايمن خطاب هو الوحيد اللى 
> عرفنى
> الف الف الف مبروك ياايمن







هو ده الشغل المظبوط 


ايووووون كده .. اظهر وبان عليك الأمان

واعترف اني أنا خليتك تعترف على نفسك

عارف يا من أنا لو مش أخدت التقييم 

هعمل فيك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هخطفك  :Angry: 

انت حر 

وقد أعذر من أنذر

 :Ban2: 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ياعينى عليكى يامن انا 
وقعتى فى مصيده الاسود 
عموما تعاطفاً مع حبيبتى من انا  :PYTAJNIK: 
مش هسأل 
مش قول احتمالات 
انا بس فى انتظار النهايه  :Sad:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اصلا بقى واساسا انا اول واحدة قالت انك لولى يا لولى
> والمفروض انا اللى اخد التقييم 
> ولو مخدتهوش يبقى ظلم وعدوان وماليش دعوة بقى 
> اية يااختى دة 
> عبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر متخليش الشتر يشتر بقى والله اجى اخطفك
> دعاء


اصلا بقى واساسا
الحاجة الوحيدة اللى ممكن تخديها
علقة سخنة جدا جدا  :Ouch: 
هوا انا انسى  ::-s: 
وبعدين يادودو انتى قلتى لولى
ليه متأكدة إنى انا هى
عموما باقى من الزمن ساعات
هو العمر ايه غير شوية ساعات فوق بعض

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> انتو ليه بعيد عن  لب الموضوع 
> 
> وبتتكلمو فى الحمص والسودانى 
> 
> 
> وبطلى هزار يقه وقولى 
> 
> ...


ماهو انا بعدت عن لب الموضوع
علشان كنت متأكدة ان اللب كلة معاك
هات شوية بقى
وكلها شوية وكل شى هينكشفن ويبان
ويبقى عالمفتشر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أيوووون يا مضللني 
> 
> 
> طيب بمناسبة عنوان الإقامة
> 
> ده سؤال صريح جدا جدا
> 
> كلام مريح جدا جدا
> 
> ...


طيب عاوز محل اقامتى دلوقتى
اللى بارد عليك منه؟
ولا محل اقامتى  فيما بعدين يعنى
طيب عموما حاليا انا فى
جمهورية مصر العربية

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> طيب عاوز محل اقامتى دلوقتى
> اللى بارد عليك منه؟
> ولا محل اقامتى  فيما بعدين يعنى
> طيب عموما حاليا انا فى
> جمهورية مصر العربية








ممكن أضيف ...!


أنا أحب أضيف 

فبالإضافه انها كانت رقاصه 

كانت بترقص يعني يا سعادة البيه

 ::p: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتي هيئة المحكمة يا من أنا 

حلوة ان محل إقامتك جمهورية مصر العربية

تصدق .. كنت فاكرك عايش في كوكب تاني

بتاع مدحت صالح   :Lol2: 

مش بقولك مضللني 

 ::uff:: 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> طيب عاوز محل اقامتى دلوقتى
> اللى بارد عليك منه؟
> ولا محل اقامتى  فيما بعدين يعنى





خلاص عرفته 



^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^




إحنا اكيد 



^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^



^



^



^



^


معانا 

^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^


النهاردة 


^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^



^



^



^



^





الرحالة ابن بطوطة صاحبى وحبيبى وكفاءة وسمعنى سلام بطابيط بطابيط  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  




 :Roll2:   :Roll2:   :Roll2:   :Roll2:   :Roll2: 




والف شكر يا أيمن باشا على التوقيع الجامدة ... وعلى القصيدة الجامدة برده ... ربنا ما يحرم الشعب منك ياريس  ::h:: 


وبعدين رايح ترشى من أنا .. وأخوك جعان من إمبارح وحتى ما افتكرته بسندوتش طعمية  :n:  لا لا لا وربنا لاحرمك من الميراث يا أيمن   :Roll2:  :Roll2:   :Roll2:   :Roll2:   :Roll2:   :Roll2: 




يا من أنا انا لا عايز تقييم ولا عايز اى حاجة 




^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^



^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^




^



^



^



^






أنا عايز حتة بيتزا من اللى هناك ديه  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  



الف هنا وشفا ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> المزااد سخن أوي 
> 
> 
> 
> طيب عليا بتلاته جنيه وربع 
> 
> هاااااااااااااااه مين يزود 
> 
> 
> ...


هانت وبانت
كلها وقت قليل وهنقول كلنا مبروك
خليك مستعد :good:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ماهو انا بعدت عن لب الموضوع
> علشان كنت متأكدة ان اللب كلة معاك
> هات شوية بقى
> وكلها شوية وكل شى هينكشفن ويبان
> ويبقى عالمفتشر








خلينا نقلبها محل تسالي 





اتفضل يا من أنا .. بألف صحه وهنا 

 :king: 

لب وسوداني  .. وحمص وحلاوة 

مش حارمينك من حاجه اهو  ::-s: 

ناقص نوديك مراجيح مولد النبي 

ومولد السيدة 

 :Animal Rooster: 

أهو ده اللي كان ناقص


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو ده الشغل المظبوط 
> 
> 
> ايووووون كده .. اظهر وبان عليك الأمان
> 
> واعترف اني أنا خليتك تعترف على نفسك
> 
> عارف يا من أنا لو مش أخدت التقييم 
> 
> ...


هتخطفنى ؟؟؟
بس قبل ماتخطفنى كنت عاوزة اعرف
انت مش كنت مخطوف سابقا؟
عملت ايه علشان يفكو اسرك؟
اهى معلومة  احتمال تنفع بردو

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الف شكر يا أيمن باشا على التوقيع الجامدة ... وعلى القصيدة الجامدة برده ... ربنا ما يحرم الشعب منك ياريس 
> 
> 
> وبعدين رايح ترشى من أنا .. وأخوك جعان من إمبارح وحتى ما افتكرته بسندوتش طعمية  لا لا لا وربنا لاحرمك من الميراث يا أيمن      
> 
> 
> 
> أنا عايز حتة بيتزا من اللى هناك ديه    
> 
> ...







الأخ الفاضل ... أهلاوي شديد 



العفو يا ماجد باشا .... من بعض ما عندكم 

وانت تستحق التوقيع والقصيده وأكتر كمان

 :f2: 

أما بالنسبة للأكل ... ولا يهمك يا قمر

الغدا النهاردة على حسابي .. اتفضل




بالف هنا وشفا على قلبك 

 :Eat: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> ياعينى عليكى يامن انا 
> وقعتى فى مصيده الاسود 
> عموما تعاطفاً مع حبيبتى من انا 
> مش هسأل 
> مش قول احتمالات 
> انا بس فى انتظار النهايه


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شفتى ياام البنات ولا حد عاوز يعرفنى
اصل اختك صعبة جدا فى التنكر
و الإحتمال اللى مش قلتية
هو اللى كان صحيح
لكن خليها مفجأة احسن
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايمن يا خطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
مطعم وعشا وايس كريم وتسالى
لم ملمتش العدة بتاعتك دى
وشوال الرشاوى دى
هبلغ عنك  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ممكن أضيف ...!
> 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نورتي هيئة المحكمة يا من أنا 
> 
> حلوة ان محل إقامتك جمهورية مصر العربية
> ...


كلها لحظــــــــات وهتعرف محل الإقامة
استعد للمفجـــاة

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> هتخطفنى ؟؟؟
> بس قبل ماتخطفنى كنت عاوزة اعرف
> انت مش كنت مخطوف سابقا؟
> عملت ايه علشان يفكو اسرك؟
> اهى معلومة  احتمال تنفع بردو







محصلششششششششش


مين ده اللي خطفني .. 

مين ده اللي امه داعيه عليه 

اللس يفكر بس يفكر يخطف ابن الخطاب

ولو قصدك على جاسرة .. ده كان تمويه 

علشان نشوف نبض الشارع قبل الإعلان عن العصابه

 :Robot:  عصابة الدكتور عمر  ..  :Robot: 


وبعدين بدل ما تدور عاللي خاطفني 

شوف نفسك ليه مش رديت على مشاركتي بتاعة قسم البوليس

اللي فيها المخبر بيضرب طراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ

ولا المشاركة التانيه اللي فيها مظاهرة الانتخابات 

يعني خايف من القسم ومن المظاهرات والسياسه

يبقى انت أكيد مطلوب القبض عليك وهربان 

 ::cop::  انا هروح ابلغ عنك  ::cop:: 

وابقى شوف مين هيدور عليك

ههههههههههههههههههههه


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> خلاص عرفته 
> النهاردة 
> الرحالة ابن بطوطة صاحبى وحبيبى وكفاءة وسمعنى سلام بطابيط بطابيط    
>     
> يا من أنا انا لا عايز تقييم ولا عايز اى حاجة 
> أنا عايز حتة بيتزا من اللى هناك ديه    
> الف هنا وشفا ههههههههههههههههههه


البيتزا كلها تحت امرك
الف هنا وشفا :Biggrin:

----------


## بنت شهريار

والآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن  :Fear2: 


وبناء على طلب من انااااااااااااااا  ::xx:: 


اللى انتوا مش عرفتوة خااااااااااااااااااااالص



لالالالالالالالالالالا شكلنا وحش اوى




حتى الورقة والقلم مش جايبة نتيجة




المرة الجاية الضيف من الفضاء  ::p: 




ضيفنا العزيز من انا


قضينا معاك وقت سعيد جداااا





وقت هادىء






وقت رقيق زيك






وجميل زى تواجدك معنا





وملىء بالرقى زى مشاركاتك معانا






اختى الفاضلة العزيزة






وصديقتى الغالية




سعدت جدا بتواجدك معنا





ومشاركتك لمن انا






شكراً لكِ ياا





ياااااا








يااااااااااااااا
















يااااااااااااااااااااااا






*loly_h*



اسعدنا تواجدك معنا حبيبتى

واتمنى تكونى قضيتى وقت ممتع

وماشاء الله النتيجة مثمرة وفيها لب وسودانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لتواجدك معنا لولى

تحياتى ومودتى اليكِ

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> محصلششششششششش
> 
> 
> مين ده اللي خطفني .. 
> 
> مين ده اللي امه داعيه عليه 
> 
> اللس يفكر بس يفكر يخطف ابن الخطاب
> 
> ...


دى عصابة جديدة غير عصابة حمادة وتوتو؟





> وبعدين بدل ما تدور عاللي خاطفني 
> 
> شوف نفسك ليه مش رديت على مشاركتي بتاعة قسم البوليس
> 
> اللي فيها المخبر بيضرب طراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ
> 
> ولا المشاركة التانيه اللي فيها مظاهرة الانتخابات 
> 
> يعني خايف من القسم ومن المظاهرات والسياسه
> ...


للأسف الشنيع انا مش شفت مشاركة البوليس
لكن بأة بخصوص الإنتخابات
تتكلم الأفعال لاالأقوال 
ونحن بعون الله نرعاهم  :y:

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل

اتمنى تكونوا قضيتوا وقت جميل

وتوقعاتكم الخطيرررررررررررررررررررررة

ونقول

الف

الـــــــــــف

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــف

مبرووووووووووووووووك

زهرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


بس خلى بالك 
محرومة بعد كدا من المشاركة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اللى هلعب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مبروك التقييم حبيبتى
عقبال كل مرة
واخدة انا بقى

نورتينا
 :f2:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ايوة كدة 
> انا لااقبل الرشاوى تحت اى مسمى
> لكن لو هدية معنديش مانع 
> 
> خلاص ياجماعة ايمن خطاب هو الوحيد اللى 
> عرفنى
> الف الف الف مبروك ياايمن







الأخت الفاضلة ... لولي 



مبرووووووووووووووك عليا التقيييييييييم

حتى ولو مش أنا اول واحد توقعت من أنا  :Dry: 

بس مشاركتك دي اعتراف ضمني منك أني عرفتك

وأن التقييم من حقي أنا  ::007:: 

ولو مش أخدت التقييم المره دي مش هخطفك ولا هبلغ عنك 

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااء

أنا هعتقلك في محل إقامتك 

جمهورية مصر العربية 

 :W00t1: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اصلا بقى واساسا انا اول واحدة قالت انك لولى يا لولى
> والمفروض انا اللى اخد التقييم 
> ولو مخدتهوش يبقى ظلم وعدوان وماليش دعوة بقى 
> اية يااختى دة 
> عبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر متخليش الشتر يشتر بقى والله اجى اخطفك
> دعاء


 ::   ::   :: 

يا احساسك يا اوختشششششششششى
اقرى القرانين يا ماماااااااااااااا وتعالى وهاتى الشر معاكى  ::@: 
قلنا لاززززززززززززززم رد صررررررررررررررررريح
اتووووووووووووووووووووقع فلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  :Gun2: 
اتعلموها بقى  :Bicycle: 

عبير  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الأخت الفاضلة ... لولي 
> 
> 
> 
> مبرووووووووووووووك عليا التقيييييييييم
> 
> حتى ولو مش أنا اول واحد توقعت من أنا 
> 
> بس مشاركتك دي اعتراف ضمني منك أني عرفتك
> ...


 ::   ::   :: 

تقييم !!  ::-s: 
دا على اساس ان من انا طلع بوكى بوكى  :: 

تعيش وتاخد غيرها بقى  :Poster Stupid: 

يعوض عليك ربنا فى الرشاوى  ::p:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

محكمة 






سيدي الرئيس .. حضرات المستشارين .. السادة الحضور

إن حيثيات اختيار العضوة زهراء لكي تحصل على التقييم

كالتالي 

أولاً .. إن من شروط المسابقة هو أن يضع العضو هذه العبارة 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*


وبالرجوع إلى الدستور مادة واحد صفحة  واحد

سنجد ما يلي 




> *
> 
> بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
> يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
> وبشكل مباشر
> يعنى هنقول 
> 
> (( اتوقع فلان ))
> 
> *


ولقد كانت مشاركة الأخت زهراء واضحة وصريحة 

وضوح الشمس في وضح النهار 




> وأنا أتوقع لولي



أما مشاركة الأخت دعاء ثابت لن يتم احتسابها أو تقيمها

لأنها لم تتضمن العبارة المطلوبة ......... حيث أنها كتبت




> طب المحافظة بتاعتك بتتميز باكلة السمك ؟
> حاااااااااااسة انك لولى يالولى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جاوبى على السؤال



لذا فأنا أطالب ببراءة موكلتي بنت شهريار

من جميع التهم المنسوبة إليها سالفاً

بأنها أخطأت التقييم 

..................................................  ............



محكمة 

حكمت المحكمة حضورياً 

ببراءة المتمهة بنت شهريار

من جميع التهم المنسوبة إليها




وإلزام المشتكي بالمصاريف الإدارية


رفعت الجلسة 

 :BRAWA:   :BRAWA:   :BRAWA: 

لولولولولولولولولولولي

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


 :BRAWA:   :BRAWA:   :BRAWA: 

 :BRAWA:   :BRAWA: 

 :BRAWA: 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ايمن يا خطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
> مطعم وعشا وايس كريم وتسالى
> لم ملمتش العدة بتاعتك دى
> وشوال الرشاوى دى
> هبلغ عنك







الأخت الفاضلة ...  بنت أبوها



 :No: 

يعوض علينا ربنا في اللي صرفناه على من أنا 

ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه دنيا 

ومبروك على زهراء التقييم 

 :f2: 

ونلتقي في حلقة جديدة ان شاء الله

 :BRAWA:  شكرا يا بنت شهريار  :BRAWA: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## loly_h

*الســــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته...

حبيبتى بيرو 

متشكرة جدا حبيبتى إنك اديتنى الفرصة الجميلة دى

علشان احذر فيهم واغلبهم كتيييييييير

هو صحيح انى اتعرفت تقريبا من اول مشاركة

لكن بأمانه كنت مبسوطة جدا وان باقاوح وانكر 

تسلميلى حبيبتى 




ايناد  

شعاع من نور   

دعاء ثابت    

مصراوية جدا    

انفال    

ايمن خطاب   

ناصر الصديق   

اهلاوى شديد   

إسكندرانى   

سوما    

ام احمد    

ام البنات    

اجمل مافى الحلقة دى هوا وجودكم فيها

وردودكم اللى بحقيقى كانت بتضحكنى جدا

ربنا يسعد ايامكم يارب

زوزو ... زهراء

عرفتينــــــــــى إزاى

مع انى كنت شديدة الغموض

بس اعتراف صغير

انا اتضح لى مؤخرا

انى كنت فاشلة فى التنكر

الف الف مبروك يازوزو  

وكل من انا وإنتم بخير وسعادة دايما ياربى...*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخت الفاضلة ... لولي 


في نهاية هذه الحلقة الجميلة 

وقبل أن يسدل عليها الستار

أريد أن أقول شيئاً أخيـــراً ،

لقد كنا نمزح ونلهوا ونلعب

من أجل الترفيه فقط الترفيه

ولقد استمتعت حقاً بالمشاركة

فأتمنى أن لا أكون قد أزعجتك

تحياتي العطرية

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل
> 
> اتمنى تكونوا قضيتوا وقت جميل
> 
> وتوقعاتكم الخطيرررررررررررررررررررررة
> 
> ونقول
> 
> الف
> ...





مليون مبروك  يا زهرااااااااااء
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ من أنا؟؟ * لولى *
بجد حلقة كانت جميلة واكتشفنا انك عسولة خالص ده بجانب أبداعك فى التصميم..... :good: 
 :f:  الف مبروك يا زهراء على التقييم.....وعقبالى ياااااااااااا رب حتى مرة واحدة أعرف من أنا؟ ده  :: ....
 :f2:  بنت شهريار.....مبروك البراءة.. ::  .....بجد مجهود جميل جداااااا جدااااااا منك وأختياراتك كلها موفقة.. بالتوفيق دائماااا..

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> يا احساسك يا اوختشششششششششى
> اقرى القرانين يا ماماااااااااااااا وتعالى وهاتى الشر معاكى 
> قلنا لاززززززززززززززم رد صررررررررررررررررريح
> اتووووووووووووووووووووقع فلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
> اتعلموها بقى 
> 
> عبير


البت زوزو دى ياعبير غشت منى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس عارفة العسل اية ان لولى فعلا من اول رد عرفناها تقوليش بقينا نحس ببعض هههههههههههههههههههه يلا بقى يابيرو العبى انتى من انا من اول مشاركة ليكى قلبى هيدج يدق ههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا وزوز هنتفاهم على المسنجر متقلقيش 
لولى انتى سكر والله بس مكنش فى تموية ولا حاجة روحك كانت فى الردود والله انتى سكر  :f: 
فى انتظار من انا اللى بعدووووووووووووووة
ومتجيش تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دعاء

----------


## زهــــراء

لقد عدت ياأبنائي  :4: ..
لولي ياقمر ..عن جد حلقة ظريفة وحضرتك واضحة جداً جداً وطيبة (كلش هواية يعني ::  )...
وشكراًَ ليكِ عالتقييم ياقمر  :f: ...

ماما بيرووووووو...الله يخليكِ يارافعة معنوياتي ياماما  :;): 
كل حلقة وأنتِ طيبة حبيبتي ... :f2: 




> ومبروك على زهراء التقييم


شكراً أيمن .. :f: ..




> مليون مبروك يا زهرااااااااااء


الله يخليك ياناصر شكراً ياأفندم ...
 :f2: 




> الف مبروك يا زهراء على التقييم.....وعقبالى ياااااااااااا رب حتى مرة واحدة أعرف من أنا؟ ده


شكراً ياسوما تسلمي..وياستي إن شاء الله تحزري المرة الجاية .. :f: ...




> البت زوزو دى ياعبير غشت منى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه بأمارة ايه ياأوختشي ده أنا من الأول عارفاهاااااااا وكل الاسئلة سألتهالها على أساس انها لولي  ::p:  خليكِ شاطرة أقعدي بعيد ...





> انا وزوز هنتفاهم على المسنجر متقلقيش


ولااااااااااا اعرفك  ::  ألا قوليلي هو إيه الماسينجر ده يكونش حاجة بتتاكل ؟ ::p: ...
قال تتفاهم قال هههههههههههههه...
منورة يادودو وأنا وأنتِ واحد يعني لو إتقيمت زي ماتكوني أنتِ اتقيمتي بالظبط ولا عندك كلام تاني ههههههههههههههههه.
 :f2: 

كل من أنا وأنتم طيبييييييييييين ..
خالص التحايا للجميع ..وشكراً ليكِ يابيرو ع الحلقات الجميلة ..
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل



تـحـــيــة طـــيــبـــة


معطرة بالورد والرياحين






مقدمة لضيفنا العزيز الغالى


جداااا





جداااااااااااا








جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





وحلقة خاصة جداااا




اينعم مش موعدنا الاسبوعى




بس ما صدقت انه قال 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآة





قلت الحق قبل مايرجع فى كلامة




ضيفنا العزيز  :2: 




ضيفنا الكريم  :Closedeyes: 





ضيفنا الاصيل  :Bye: 





ضيفنا الغالى  :4: 






واسمحلى اقول  :Closedeyes: 




ضيفنا اللى حتى الآن 

محدش قادر يقف فى وشة  :Ban2: 





الا ناس معينة يعنى علشان الار بس  


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هقول عليهم اكيد فى نهاية حلقتنا  :Baby: 




وهكون اجرأ وأقول


صاحب التواجد المشاغب



والمضاد دائما 


لما اطلع اجرى بقى  ::xx:: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





ضيفنا العزيز


*مـــــــــــن أنـــــــــــــــــــــــا*







اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك





الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...





الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..




والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*





ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة





اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة






ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا




وان شاء الله معك
متابعوووووووووووووون
 

ونشوف قوة التخفى والتموية

والمزيد من الكور الخضرا

هيكون لمييييييييييييييييييين !!


اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## the_chemist

طيب قلت ألحق في أول الطابور

يا من أنا؟؟؟؟

بنرحب بيك في بيتك

طيب نسأل ليه دايماً مش فاضي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خيييييييييييييييير

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

أهلا وسهلا شرفتنا 







نورتنا نورتنا  ... أهلا وسهلا شرفتنا

من أنا يا من أنا .. ياربت ترتاح عندنا

 :f2: 

قشطاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## قلب مصر

مش عارفة ليه حاسة من المقدمة اللي انت عملتيها يا بنت شهريار عرفت من أنا  :Girl (12): 

أهلا بيك يا من أنا  :f: 

وإن شاء الله الظروف تكون جميلة 

ومنور  :f2:

----------


## عماد سالم

السلام عليكم 

اهلا 


من انا ؟


نورتنا 


ولى سؤال

انت عضو صاحب بيت 


ولا مشرف 


لو مشرف يبقى فى قاعة ايه ؟

----------


## أم أحمد

*اهلا اهلا يا من انا*
*نورتنا يا فندم*
*يلا بقي قولي*
*انت من الحزب الرائي ام النوني؟*
*بتكتب شعر ولا لا؟*
*اكلتك المفضلة؟ هههه*
*مقيم فين؟*
*مسجل في المنتدي امتي؟*
*ياااه انا تعبت*
*هارجعلك تاني*
*بسرعة جاوب علي دول لغاية ما اجي بقي*
*اوعي تتأخر يا فندم*

----------


## بنت شهريار

يااااااااااااا ولكم ياااااااااااااااااولكم
نورتونا وشرفتونا
حد يصحى من انا بقى
ويجهز الفطار والشاى وبعدها القهوووووووووووة
علشان يجاوب براحتة سيادته >> اخر ادب والتزام اهو
ولو سمحتم ممنوع الضحك واحنا بنهزر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قلب مصررررررررررررر .. ورينا الشطارررررررررررررررررررة وخدى التقييم 

متااااااااااااااااااااابعة معكم
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اهلا من انا  ؟    يالى مدوخنا  ومجرينا وراك 


المرة دى  باين عليك هتجرينا  قدامك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


س: انت توئيعك  كلام واقف على حالة من يومة زى الاسد الى واقف فى وسط الجزيره ؟


مش عاوز منك غير كلمة واحده بس 


تقول  صح او غلط 


كلام كتير مش عاوز 

جاوب على بال ما احضر  الرضعة للعيال  :f: 

وارجع تانى .................!

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

يا هلا ياهلا بمن أنا تانى 





وربنا لو ماخدت تقيماية المرة دى لأزعل بقى  ::p:   ::p: 






وبلاش حوارات وافتكاسات وهروبات  ::p:   ::p: 








بنت شهريار فقستك خلاص  :: 









سؤال محدد 








سؤال صريح 









سؤال مريح













انت علقت قبل كده على مواضيع ليا فى بداية انضمامى ؟ صح  ::p:   ::p:   ::p: 











والسؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال التانى وبس 












هو أنت من موالين الحزب الأهلاوى ولا الزمالكاوى ولا ملكش فى الكورة خالص ؟  ::p:   ::p:  












بيب بيب اهلى بيب بيب بيب اهلى   ::no1::   ::no1::   ::no1::   ::no1:: 









سؤال اخير قبل ما أمشى 






هى بنت شهريار شربتك حاجة ولا لاة ؟  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 60"]ht

                       أهلا وسهلا بك يا من أنا ؟؟؟

                   انا قلت أجى بدرى أحجز لى أسئله أنت عمرك

                 ما بين 30 _ 40والا 40 _ 50

               وبتدخل قاعة الخواطر وكان ليه شرف وجودك

                     بإحدى خواطرى ؟

            وكفاية كده فى الأول ومنور



                       مع تحيتـــــــــى

       [/frame]*

----------


## سوما

مساء الفل.... :f: 
من أنا؟؟؟ أنت فين لسه نايم ولا ايه؟؟؟ :: 
مشاغب ليه يا ترى؟؟؟ ::xx::  ولا غيرت رأيك ومش هتشارك.. :Lol2: 
عموماااااا أحنا هنا عقبال ما تصحى وتيجى عندنا..... :GANJA:  سؤال خفيف كده على الماشى: ::xx:: 
ياترى ايه اكثر القاعات اللى بيتشارك فيها ؟؟؟؟  :Smart:  .......
أراك لاحقا...... :Bye:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟


انت مصرى  ساكن فى مصر 

 ولا مغترب ؟

راجع تانى  .....!


بأمر الله

----------


## زهــــراء

وينه من أنا مستنياااااااااااااااااه  :3: ..
يلا إظهر وبان علشان أعرفك :: 
بيرو منورة  :f: ..

----------


## ديدي

اهلا وسهلا يا من أنا
انت كل دا لسه نايم
يارب تظهر بقى منورنا والله
هارجع لك تانى

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخيرات 

فى حد جاب سيرة من أنـــــــا

اهلا وسهلا

نورتنا يامن انــــــــا

وكبداية جيت ارحب

واكيد راجعة للأسئلة

بس بعد ماتصحى*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل
> 
> 
> 
> تـحـــيــة طـــيــبـــة
> 
> 
> معطرة بالورد والرياحين
> 
> ...


يا صباح الخيرات ولا مساء الخيرات بردك بعد كوب القهوة الساخن والمقدمة الحلوة أخلجتى تواضعنا يابنت مولانا يوب يوب يوب قصدى شهريار 



> المشاغب


 والكلمة ديت حسابك عليها عسير بس بعد ما نخلص المخروبة ديه اقصد المقابلة فى ايامنا الغبرة اللى عايشنها 
يلا انا هاروح ارد عليهم وارجعلك تانى  :Plane:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب قلت ألحق في أول الطابور
> 
> يا من أنا؟؟؟؟
> 
> بنرحب بيك في بيتك
> 
> طيب نسأل ليه دايماً مش فاضي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> خيييييييييييييييير


يا قهلا يا قهلا يا كيماوى كويس انك ديت فى الاول يابوى ووقفت اول الطابور قبل ما يخلص الا بصحيح هو انت ادليت ميتى من البلد ؟؟ 
اقف اول الطابور وانت ساكت  ::@:  وشكرا على الترحيب ياخويا بس ما تكررهاش تانى  :Ranting2: 
فيه حد يرحب بحد فى بيته  ::@: 
اما عن سؤالك فانت عارف يا ابوالكيميا كلها انى على طول بحارب الكفار اللى قاعدين فى العزبة مش فاضيلكم انا دا لسة امبارح فاقع عين ابو لهب  :O O: 
اوعى تيجى المرة الجاية تقولى انت شربت ايه ؟؟ مااااشى  :Elvis:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلا وسهلا شرفتنا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نورتنا نورتنا  ... أهلا وسهلا شرفتنا
> ...



قشطااااات وزباديات كمان الا قولى انت ادليت ميتى من الكفر ؟؟ جيبت معاك السمنة البلدى اللى قايلك عليها بدل السمنة اللى قارفنا بيه اليومين دول  :Poster Spam: 
وشكرا على الترحيب ياولدى وما تتكررهاش تانى زى كيماوى  ::-s:  انتوا فى بيتى انا اللى ارحب بيكم  :CHYTRY:  ولا ورثتونى بالحيا  :Angry: 
يلا هات اسئلتك وتعالى واوعى تنسى السمنة البلدى فى ايدك  :Eat:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مش عارفة ليه حاسة من المقدمة اللي انت عملتيها يا بنت شهريار عرفت من أنا 
> 
> أهلا بيك يا من أنا 
> 
> وإن شاء الله الظروف تكون جميلة 
> 
> ومنور


اهلا ياأم يوسف ياللى عرفتينى من المقدمة  :Ranting2:  وليه تعرفينى من المقدمة هو انتى مستغنية عن نفسك  ::@:  هى الكور كتير واستخدمها قليل بس برده لازم اخد برستيجى فى اللعبة ديه  :Akuma: 
اوعى تقرى وتعترفى بأة احسن تتاخدى مخالفة صف تانى وتتسحب منك الرخصة  :Bye2:  وشكرا على ترحيبك اللى مش عايزه يتكرر تانى  :Ranting2:  زيك زى اخواتك كيماوى وخطاب  :Ranting2:  انا بس اللى ارحب بنفسى هنا  ::@: 
يلا روحى وتعالى باسالتك  :Plane:  مستنيكى  :Bye2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اهلا 
> 
> 
> من انا ؟
> 
> 
> نورتنا 
> ...


وعليكم السلام نورت المنتدى ياعمدة  :3:  وزيك زى اخواتك كيماوى وخطاب وام يوسف اوعى ترحب بيا فى بيتى تانى  :Ranting2:  انا مازلت على قيد الحياة ومحدش يورثنى  :Busted Red:  ارحب بنفسى وقت منا عايز  ::xx:: 
ايه ياعمدة سؤالك ده ماقولك احسن انا مين  :Busted Red:  على العموم انا عضو ده بيتى واستحالة هتنازل واخلى حد يرحب بيا فيه وانا على قيد الحياة  :Busted Red:  ونورتنا ويلا روح وهات سؤال تانى فى الايام اللى مش معدية ديت  :Busted Red:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اهلا اهلا يا من انا*
> *نورتنا يا فندم*
> *يلا بقي قولي*
> *انت من الحزب الرائي ام النوني؟*
> *بتكتب شعر ولا لا؟*
> *اكلتك المفضلة؟ هههه*
> *مقيم فين؟*
> *مسجل في المنتدي امتي؟*
> *ياااه انا تعبت*
> ...



أهلا ياام احمد فى الهم اللى انا فه دوت  :Shutup2:  بردك بترحبى بيا فى بيتى  :Ranting2:  اوعى تكرريها تانى زى اخواتك كيماوى وخطاب وعمدة وام يوسف  :Busted Red:  نشوف اسئلتك بعد تعكير الدم اللى على المسا ده بقى  :Ranting2: 
انت من الحزب الرائي ام النوني؟   لا من الحزب الخاخى اصل بقول اخيييييييه كتير اوى فى الايام المهببة اللى عايشينها ديت  :Ranting2: 
بتكتب شعر ولا لا؟  انا باكل شعر بالذات اللى مع الرز ده جميل اوى وكمان الكنافة الشعر مع فنجان الشاى بترجعنى ايام ام كلثوم و دنيا تانية  ::mazika:: 
اكلتك المفضلة؟ هههه وزة متظغة ابقى هاتيها معاكى المرة الجاية بقى عشان نعمل وليمة هنا 
مقيم فين؟ فى بلاد الله الواسعة  :Busted Red: 
مسجل في المنتدي امتي؟ يااااااااااه دا انا مسجل من ساعة ما جيت 
هارجعلك تاني
بسرعة جاوب علي دول لغاية ما اجي بقي
اوعي تتأخر يا فندم
وانتى راجعة ماتنسيش الوزة المتظغة عشان انا وبنت شهريار على لحم بطننا من السنة اللى فاتت 
يلا بسرعة وهاتى اسئلتك وتعالى واوعى ترحبى بيا تانى  :Busted Red:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يااااااااااااا ولكم ياااااااااااااااااولكم
> نورتونا وشرفتونا
> حد يصحى من انا بقى
> ويجهز الفطار والشاى وبعدها القهوووووووووووة
> علشان يجاوب براحتة سيادته >> اخر ادب والتزام اهو
> ولو سمحتم ممنوع الضحك واحنا بنهزر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قلب مصررررررررررررر .. ورينا الشطارررررررررررررررررررة وخدى التقييم 
> ...


ولكمك معاكى واوعى تسيبيه هنا خديه معاكى وانتى ماشية المدام مش فاضية تروق كل شوية البيت  ::xx:: 
وانا صاحى ومفنجل من الصبح بس القهوة شكلها طلعت مضروبة زى الحاجات المضروبة بتاعت اليومين دولت  :Ranting2:  بفكر اسافر السنغال اشرب قهوة واجى  :Bye:  وحلو الادب اللى انتى عاملاه هنا ده ايوة كده خليهم يلتزموا الصمت لحد ما نخلص من القصة ديت  :Closedeyes:  
وسيبك من قلب مصر ديه عاملة ام العريف وما تعرفش انى ابو العريف  ::xx::  يلا خدى الباب فى ايدك وولكمك معاكى وشوفى الواد عريف بيلعب فين  :Ranting2:  وتعالى لما ام احمد تجيب الوزة المتظغة عشان سايبلك الزمارة

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟


يبقى    الاستاذ فريد   ابو امنيه   الكيميائى  .

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> اهلا من انا  ؟    يالى مدوخنا  ومجرينا وراك 
> 
> 
> المرة دى  باين عليك هتجرينا  قدامك 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هو انت هتخطب يا ناصر  ::uff::  اهلا بيك ياعم واجرى لحد ما يتقطع نفسك هو احنا ورانا ايه اهو نخس شوية  ::uff::  وبلاش تجرى قدامى احسن انا نظرى على ادى ممكن اخبط فيك تتكعبل تقع دماغك تخبط فى الارض  ::uff::  
انت توئيعك  كلام واقف على حالة من يومة زى الاسد الى واقف فى وسط الجزيره ؟مش عاوز منك غير كلمة واحده بس تقول  صح اوغلط كلام كتير مش عاوز كلام كتير مش عاوز 
ما تاكلنى ألمين احسن ياناصر لا ياخويا ما بوئعش مع حد والكلام يقف ولا يقعد هو حر  ::uff:: المهم فى الموضوع انك ما رحبتش بيا وده اللى فرحنى بيك  :Ala:  
جاوب على بال ما احضر  الرضعة للعيال  :f: 
وارجع تانى .................! طب ماتنساش تجيبهم ياكلوا الوزة المتظغة مع خالتهم بنت شهريار  :O O:  ومش تخاف نصيبك محفوظ يا ناصورة 
يلا مستنيك بعد الرضعة اوعى تتأخر وقولهم محدش يرحب بيا فى بيتى تانى

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا وسهلا بمن انا الحادى عشر
شرفتنا ونورتنا يا فندم ونسأل ونقول
مين هما اقرب اصدقائك فى المنتدى ؟؟
النيك نيم عربى ولا انجليزى ومكون من كام كلمة ؟؟
وشوية وهرجع تانى 
سلاموزززززز

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الخير ياحلووووووووووووووووووووووووووين
ولكم ولكم من انا
وهاخدها وانا ماشية متقلقش

قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولى
حضرتك متزوج وتعوووووووووووووووووووول ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا هلا ياهلا بمن أنا تانى 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وربنا لو ماخدت تقيماية المرة دى لأزعل بقى  
> 
> 
> ...


اهلا ياشديد اوى انت جاى بحفلتك معاك ولا ايه الحكاية مش تدخل بالسلام الاول  :Ranting2:  وبعدين قولنا محدش يرحب بيا فى بيتى  :Ranting2:  انا بس اللى ارحب بنفسى  :3:  
يا اهلاوى ياشديد اوى الحضرى عملها الفهلاوى خليك هادى وكول واقعد من غير ما تقول 
انت علقت قبل كده على مواضيع ليا فى بداية انضمامى ؟ صح انا علقت على مواضيع خلق الله هفتكر مين ولا مين وبعدين هو انت جيت امتى  :Ranting2: 
هو أنت من موالين الحزب الأهلاوى ولا الزمالكاوى ولا ملكش فى الكورة خالص ؟ انا من موالين كفر البطيخ  :3:  اجيبلك واحدة صيفى  :3: 
هى بنت شهريار شربتك حاجة ولا لاة ؟ اه ازازة فانتة تفاح وانا اللى حاسبت على المشاريب  :Afro: 
يلا ياشديد خد الباب الحديد فى ايدك وهو جديد وابقى تعالالى باسئلتك وما ترحبش تانى  :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *[frame="12 60"]ht
> 
>                        أهلا وسهلا بك يا من أنا ؟؟؟
> 
>                    انا قلت أجى بدرى أحجز لى أسئله أنت عمرك
> 
>                  ما بين 30 _ 40والا 40 _ 50
> 
>                وبتدخل قاعة الخواطر وكان ليه شرف وجودك
> ...


اهلا ياقيثارة يانوارة كويس انك جيتى بدرى احسن كانوا خدوا الصف الاول وتيجى الساعة 12 تلاقى الطابور خلص ومش تعرفى تعملى حاجة كويس انك حجزتى يلا طلعى حق تذكرة الحجز بقى  :Gun2: 
أنت عمرك ما بين 30 _ 40والا 40 _ 50
انا عايش من زمان جدا بس الفكرة تتمحور وتتجوهر حول ايه ؟؟ الله اعلم 
 وبتدخل قاعة الخواطر وكان ليه شرف وجودك بإحدى خواطرى ؟
تقدرى تقوليلى الاول يعنى ايه خاطرة ؟؟ لو شاطرة وجاوبتى هاكلك معانا من الوزة المتظغة بتاعة ام احمد  :Plane: 
وكفاية كده فى الأول ومنور
طبعا منور اومال هكون مضلم مثلا  :Ranting2:  وبعدين كفاية كده اوى ومبحبش حد يعاملنى على اساس انى لمبة  :Ranting2:  
مع تحيتـــــــــى قولنا محدش يسيب حاجة هنا  :Ranting2:  كله ياخد حاجته فى ايده وهو مروح الست تعبت فى الترويئ  :Ranting2:  
ويلا يا قيثارة مستنيكى باسألتك الجميلة بس ممنوع المعاملة على اساس اللمض (جمع لمبة)  :Gun2: 
وما تسيبيش حاجة تانى وانتى ماشية  :Plane:  وانتى حرة بقى  :Ranting2:

----------


## kethara

> اهلا ياقيثارة يانوارة كويس انك جيتى بدرى احسن كانوا خدوا الصف الاول وتيجى الساعة 12 تلاقى الطابور خلص ومش تعرفى تعملى حاجة كويس انك حجزتى يلا طلعى حق تذكرة الحجز بقى 
> أنت عمرك ما بين 30 _ 40والا 40 _ 50
> انا عايش من زمان جدا بس الفكرة تتمحور وتتجوهر حول ايه ؟؟ الله اعلم 
>  وبتدخل قاعة الخواطر وكان ليه شرف وجودك بإحدى خواطرى ؟
> تقدرى تقوليلى الاول يعنى ايه خاطرة ؟؟ لو شاطرة وجاوبتى هاكلك معانا من الوزة المتظغة بتاعة ام احمد 
> وكفاية كده فى الأول ومنور
> طبعا منور اومال هكون مضلم مثلا  وبعدين كفاية كده اوى ومبحبش حد يعاملنى على اساس انى لمبة  
> مع تحيتـــــــــى قولنا محدش يسيب حاجة هنا  كله ياخد حاجته فى ايده وهو مروح الست تعبت فى الترويئ  
> ويلا يا قيثارة مستنيكى باسألتك الجميلة بس ممنوع المعاملة على اساس اللمض (جمع لمبة) 
> وما تسيبيش حاجة تانى وانتى ماشية  وانتى حرة بقى



*[frame="12 60"] أهلا يا من أنا ؟

                  بلاش ارحب بحضرتك ببيتك لحسن تقول متجيش تانى

               وبلاش منور لتقول اللمض طب يعنى كل دة ممنوعات

            عايزنى اقول ايه ؟  وانا أقول على طول ..............

              وطبعا انت زوغت من الاجابه وماله انا نفسى طوووووووووووووووويل

              وهاستحمل حضرتك وبعدين مين يسأل مين 

           معنى الخاطره أنك تيجى تاخد بخاطرى لما ازعل وتشاركنى فرحى لما افرح

                أظن صح كده والا غلط ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى ليه نصيب بالوزه بتاعت أم أحمد 

                           هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

             بتحب القاعه العامى وبتكتب فيها نصوص ساخره ؟؟؟؟؟



                           مع تحيتـــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساء الفل....
> من أنا؟؟؟ أنت فين لسه نايم ولا ايه؟؟؟
> مشاغب ليه يا ترى؟؟؟ ولا غيرت رأيك ومش هتشارك..
> عموماااااا أحنا هنا عقبال ما تصحى وتيجى عندنا..... سؤال خفيف كده على الماشى:
> ياترى ايه اكثر القاعات اللى بيتشارك فيها ؟؟؟؟  .......
> أراك لاحقا......


مساء الفل مساء العسل يا سوما 
من أنا؟؟؟ ايوة  أنت فين لسه نايم ولا ايه؟؟؟  لا كنت بحضر نفسى ليكوا بس  :Ala:  مشاغب ليه يا ترى؟؟؟ ::xx::  ولا غيرت رأيك ومش هتشارك لا انا مش مشاغب انا من انا هو انتى رجعتى لمدرسة المشاغبين تانى  :Robot:  بنت شهريار هتتعاقب بعد اللقاء على الكلمة ديه حاسبى تضمى نفسك للعقاب الجماعى  ::-s: 
عموماااااا أحنا هنا عقبال ما تصحى وتيجى عندنا..... :GANJA:  سؤال خفيف كده على الماشى
ياترى ايه اكثر القاعات اللى بيتشارك فيها ؟؟؟؟ 
صحيت اهو وجيت اجاوب بس هو فين السؤال ؟؟؟ اللى اعرفه ان القاعات ديه فى الفرح بس زى قاعة المشاة وقاعة الدفاع الجوى وانا هنا فى المنتدى عمرى ماروحت قاعات مبروحش احضر افراح خالص عشان كده تلاقينى فى المنتدى على طول  :Ala: 
أراك لاحقا
اتتمهزأين باللغة الفصحى  :Ranting2:  يا فتاة  :Ranting2:  تبا  تبا  ::-s:  اراكى امس بقى  :Ranting2:  وهاتى سؤال فى ايدك وانتى جاية وحاسبى السلمة اللى تحت ملزوقة  :Ala:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> 
> انت مصرى  ساكن فى مصر 
> 
>  ولا مغترب ؟
> 
> راجع تانى  .....!
> 
> ...



اهلا تانى ياناصر  :Plane:  ما شربتش من نيلها ؟؟ جربت تغنيلها ؟؟ 
اومال ايه بقى ياناصر اسلئة غير منطقية غير منطقية  ::uff:: 
يلا مستنيك تانى بس هات فى ايدك شاش وقطن عشان راسى شكلها تعورت من كتر الضرب فى الحيطة اللى فوق ديه  ::uff::

----------


## فراس الغامدي

*انا مين انا مين سووووال صعب بس على مين 













انا مين انا مين عرفتك من بين الملااااااااين 













اناااااا مين اناااااااامين الله يهديك قووووول اميين 














انااااااااامين انااااااااااامين هههههههههههههه ودة ظحكة من بؤي اليمين 















انااااا مين اناااااااامين تااااكل ايسكريم ولا عاااااامل رجيم 














انااااااا لفيت في المنتدى لفتين  وقريت في موووظوعااااتك شويتين













وعرفتك على طووووول من غير تعب ولا جااااني اي خمووووول 














بس قبل مقوووووول انتا مين يااااليت تجواااااب على سووووووالي  













بس لتاااااااااااااااكيد على جواااااااااااااااابي 














 يااااااااااااااااااااتراء انتا مين * 






*جميل جميل واناااااااا متااااااابع انا مين اجمل مساااااااااابقة في المنتدى وراااااااجع اخمن تخمين 
ونعرررف الاخ مين محمد ولأ أمين*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وينه من أنا مستنياااااااااااااااااه ..
> يلا إظهر وبان علشان أعرفك
> بيرو منورة ..


اهلا يا زهراء بحرف الراء  :gp:  وبعدين هو انتى فاكرة نفسك مستقبلة عفريت  :Ranting2:  ايه اظهر وبان ديت  :Ranting2:  يلا ورينا هتعرفى ازاى يا شارلوك هولمز  :Dry: 
ومستنيكى باسألتك وهاتى معاكى اى حاجة نشربها عشان ريقى نشف  :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا وسهلا يا من أنا
> انت كل دا لسه نايم
> يارب تظهر بقى منورنا والله
> هارجع لك تانى


اهلا ياديدى وقولنا بلاش حد يرحب بيا فى بيتى  :Ranting2:  المفروض انا اللى ارحب بيكم  :Ranting2:  اهلا ياديدى منورانا  :3:  وظهرت اهو وبلاش حد يعاملنى تانى على اساس انى لمبة او عفريت اوكى ؟  :Ranting2: 
ويلا هاتى فى ايدك سؤال وانتى جاية ما تدخليش فاضية كده  :Ranting2:  هو انتى بخيلة ولا ايه  :Ranting2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> اهلا ياشديد اوى انت جاى بحفلتك معاك ولا ايه الحكاية مش تدخل بالسلام الاول 
> 
>  وبعدين قولنا محدش يرحب بيا فى بيتى 
> 
>  انا بس اللى ارحب بنفسى  
> يا اهلاوى ياشديد اوى الحضرى عملها الفهلاوى خليك هادى وكول واقعد من غير ما 
> 
> تقول 
> انت علقت قبل كده على مواضيع ليا فى بداية 
> ...




ماشى ياعم اتنرفز علينا براحتك  ::p:  






على العموم 








وبدون مقدمات 








كشف الحق وزهق الباطل 









وبعد التمحيص 








والتفحيص 









والشحتيص 









قد تبين لنا 










أن من أنا ؟












هو كبيرنا 











وحبيبنا وصاحبنا 










الكبير اوى اللى مش صينى 












مهندس دكتور جمال الشربينى 






وسمعنى سلام مربعات مثلثات بسرعة ياجدع  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  







يلا التقيماية بسرعة يابنت شهريار  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  






وسلميلى على التروماى  ::   ::   ::  





 :Bye2:   :Bye2:   :Bye2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ***مساء الخيرات 
> 
> فى حد جاب سيرة من أنـــــــا
> 
> اهلا وسهلا
> 
> نورتنا يامن انــــــــا
> 
> وكبداية جيت ارحب
> ...



يا مساء الخيرات والسكر والعسل وبعضا من المربى على لولى اللى نورتنا  بس قولنا بلاش تحسسونى انى لمبة  :Ranting2:  وما اسمعش كلمة نور ديه تانى  :Ranting2:  منا عارف انى منور مش جديدة يعنى  :Ranting2:  وبعدين مش قولنا فيه بطة أو وزة متظغة جاية فى السكة  :Ranting2:  ازاى اسيبها وتأكلينا كبدة  :Ranting2:  
على العموم انا صحيت ويلا مستنيكى بأسألتك عشان مش اجاوب لك عليها ها ها ها ها ها  :Biggrin: 
ويلا حضرى نفسك عشان تشاركينا فى الوزة المتظغة بتاعة ام أحمد  :Ala:  مستنيكى  ::uff:: 
وكبداية جيت ارحب لا مبحبش كبداية انا بحب اوناصاية او شاورماية او لحماية عشان الكبداية بتعملى انتفاخ  :Ala:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> لا مبحبش كبداية انا بحب اوناصاية او شاورماية او لحماية عشان الكبداية بتعملى انتفاخ



طب انا بحبها يا بشمهندس دكتور جمال الشربينى هاتلى حتة بقى ض4 ض4 


عشان ما بحبش الوز خالص  :: 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اسكندرانى

مبروك التقييم يا اهلاوى شديد 

بس الحق ........... قلب مصر هى الى تستحق

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> مبروك التقييم يا اهلاوى شديد 
> 
> بس الحق ........... قلب مصر هى الى تستحق


الله يبارك فيك ياعمونا 

بس هى قلب مصر قالت حاجة ولا ايه  :: 

على العموم ياعم انا ممكن اخد نص تقييماية وهى تاخد نص تقييماية وتبقى الحكاية خلصت خالص  ::p: 

وهو الواحد فى اول مرة ياخد تقسسم تقاسموه فيها  ::p:   ::p:  

ماشى ماشى ما تغلاش عن أم يوسف  :Arrow2: 

بس كويس انى لحقت الحلقة وتوقعت بسرعة ... دا احنا اللى دهنا الهوا دوكو  ::p:   ::p:  

يلا التقييم بسرعة وهاتولنا اللى بعده  ::p:  

بيب بيب اهلى بيب بيب بيب اهلى 

 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أهلاً أهلاً بمن أنا اللي مجاوبش على ولا سؤال لحد دلوقتي...

عبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييير اثبتي نفسك في قاعتك و خليه أو خليها ترد على الأسئلة  

_انت ذكر ولا أنثى يا من أنا؟؟..

_حصل معاك لقاء قبل كده في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء يعني مثلاً لقاء رمضاني أو كرسي تعارف؟؟؟أو حصلت على وسام المثالية؟؟؟...

_اسمك في المنتدى عربي و لا إنجليزي؟؟؟..

جاية تاني إن شاء الله أما نشوف آخرتها مع سي من أنا
*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباح الخير يا أهل الدار


السؤال الأول : 
كم عدد الكور الخضراء الخاصة بالتقييم لعضويتك 
- هل هي كرة واحدة كتلك الكرة 
- هل هي كرتان خضراء غامقتان : 
- هل هي ثلاث كور خضراء غامقة 
- هل هي أربع كور خضراء غامقة :
- هل هي خمسة كور خضراء غامقة :

انتظر لم أنتهي بعد !!!! 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

عدنا 


تابع السؤال الأول : 

- هل هي ستة كور خضراء(5 غامق و 1مضيئة ) : 

- هل هي سبعة كور خضراء (5 غامق و2 مضيئة ):


- هل هي ثمانية كور خضراء ( 5 غامقة و 3 مضيئة ) :


انتظر .. فلم أنتهي بعد .. !!!!!! 
حيث لا يسمح بإدراج أكثر من 30 صورة !!!! 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

عدنا 


تابع السؤال الأول : 

- هل هي تسعة كور خضراء (5 غامقة و 4 مضيئة) : 

- هل هي عشرة كور خضراء (5 غامقة و 5 مضيئة) : 


لقد قلت لك لم أنتهي بعد !!!! 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

عدنا 


تابع السؤال الأول : 

- هل هي 11 كورة خضراء (5 غامقة و 6 مضيئة) : 


أنتهى .................!!!! 
أجب على السؤال الأول !!!! 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أم أحمد

*صباح الخير يا من اناااااا*
*مش جاية ارحب بيك*
*ولا اقولك منور ولا مضلم يا فندم*
*جاية اقولك ايه الحركات دي كلها*
*دوختنا معاك ولا لقيت اي رد واحد علي اي سؤال*
*ايه اسلوب المراوغات دي كلها*
*يكونش دي طبيعة في شخصيتك بقي*
*طيب خلاص ما تزعلشي*
*تاخد البطة المتظغطة وتأكلنا معاك*
*يلا بالف هنا وشفا*
*واديني متابعة اسلوبك الجميل في الرد*
*اللي مش غريب ابداا عليك*

*اه صحيح ادي البطة اهي*
*يلا بقي ادبحها ونضفها*
*واسلقها وحمرها*
*وهارجع عشان الاقيها جاهزة*
*عشان انا ما عنديش وقت اعملها بقي*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> 
> يبقى    الاستاذ فريد   ابو امنيه   الكيميائى  .


شاطر يا ناصر  :n:  بس اركز على اسم ؟؟ 
فريد ؟؟
ولا ابو امنية ؟؟
ولا الكيميائى ؟؟
اركز فى اجابة عشان تكسب جيلاتى  :Icecream:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اهلا وسهلا بمن انا الحادى عشر
> شرفتنا ونورتنا يا فندم ونسأل ونقول
> مين هما اقرب اصدقائك فى المنتدى ؟؟
> النيك نيم عربى ولا انجليزى ومكون من كام كلمة ؟؟
> وشوية وهرجع تانى 
> سلاموزززززز


وعليكم السلام يا عروستنا الجديدة  ::007::  سايبة خطيبك وجاية تعملى ايه هنا  ::@:  الست اللى ما تحوطش على خطيبها هيروح يتغدى لوحده على طول  ::@:  حكمة خديها من صاحب خبرة  :Dry:  
وقولنا بلاش سلامات وتحسسونى انى لمبة  ::@:  بس حلوة الحادى عشر ديه اصل انا بحب تحتمس اوى  :Icecream:  وعشان خاطر الكلمة ديه انا هجاوب لك على اسئلتك  :Fear2: 
مين هما اقرب اصدقائك فى المنتدى ؟؟ كل المنتدى اصدقائى المقربين حتى بفكر اخدهم ونروح ناكل ايس كريم سوا  :Icecream:  بس عشان شكلك عايزة اسم فاعتبرى بنت شهريار صاحبة الليلة المنيلة اللى احنا فيها ديه من اقرب الاصدقاء 
النيك نيم عربى ولا انجليزى ومكون من كام كلمة ؟؟عربى طبعا وأعتز بعربيتى واعيش اعيش و يحيى الوطن ايه اللى بيحصل ده ايه اللى انا شايفه ده ايه البواخة ديه ياسلام يا سلام ياسلام لف وارجع تانى لف وارجع تانى  ::@: 
وشوية وهرجع تانى  بس اوعى تتوهى فى السكة وانتى راجعة وبعدين خدى بحكمتى احسن تلاقى خطيبك بعد كده مش بيتغدى بس لوحده لا ده ممكن يفطر ويتعشى وكمان يتغدى تانى وانا حذرتك اهو  ::@:  عشان مش تيجى تشكى لنا بعد كده  :Dry: 
يلا مستنيكى باسلتك التانية ماتتاخريش  :Dry:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساء الخير ياحلووووووووووووووووووووووووووين
> ولكم ولكم من انا
> وهاخدها وانا ماشية متقلقش
> قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولى
> حضرتك متزوج وتعوووووووووووووووووووول ؟؟


مساء العسل الابيض اللى لسة جاى من الخلية حالا  :Dry:  هما فين الحلوين دول  :Ranting2:  اللى هنا مسكرين بس  :Banned2: 
ولكم ولكم من اناوهاخدها وانا ماشية متقلقش ايوة كده ما تسيبيش حاجة هنا احنا مش فاضيين كل شوية نروأ  :Ranting2:  
قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولى مش هاعترف  :Banned2: حضرتك متزوج وتعوووووووووووووووووووول ؟؟ ياريت  ::'(:  عندك عروسة هاتيها ماعندكيش يبقى ما تقلبيش المواجع  :Ranting2:  بس عن نقطة أعول فهى ديه النقطة الفاصلة  ::eek::  ربنا يعين  :Ranting2:  يلا روحى هاتى عروسة وتعالى فى سؤالك الجاى بس يكون السن مناسب  :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *[frame="12 60"] أهلا يا من أنا ؟
> 
>                   بلاش ارحب بحضرتك ببيتك لحسن تقول متجيش تانى
> 
>                وبلاش منور لتقول اللمض طب يعنى كل دة ممنوعات
> 
>             عايزنى اقول ايه ؟  وانا أقول على طول ..............
> 
>               وطبعا انت زوغت من الاجابه وماله انا نفسى طوووووووووووووووويل
> ...


أهلا يا من أنا ؟ بلاش ارحب بحضرتك ببيتك لحسن تقول متجيش تانى يعنى ايه ماترحبيش بيا  :Dry:  ما اشبهش ولا ما اشبهش يعنى  :Ranting2:   وبلاش منور لتقول اللمض طب يعنى كل دة ممنوعات شطورة يا قيثارة وبتسمعى الكلام ابقى فكرينى فى نهاية اللقاء ده اسيبلك الزمارة بتاعة البطة بدل بنت شهريار اللى ما افتركتنا بكوباية مية حتى  :Ranting2: 
عايزنى اقول ايه ؟  وانا أقول على طول .............. قولى جزر وهتلاقينى قدامك على طول  :Afro: 
وطبعا انت زوغت من الاجابه وماله انا نفسى طوووووووووووووووويل انا بزوغ من الشغل يبقى مش هزوغ من السؤال يعنى  :Ranting2:  يلا انا عايز اشوف النفس الطويل هتقعدى بيه كام يوم تحت المية  :Shutup2:  
 وهاستحمل حضرتك وبعدين مين يسأل مين  ما تضربينى ألمين احسن  :Ranting2:  لازم تستحملينى دا انا حتى بستحمى كل يوم  :Ranting2:  وبعدين اللى يسأل ديت ما بقتش حاجة مضمونة اليومين دول دا انا حتى واجهت موقف صعب اوى اوى من حوالى 10 سنين كده ياختى كنت رايح على الشغل وانا ماشى وخلاص ماشى وعمال ماشى وقربت امشى اتلاقيت نفسى عند محطة الاتوبيس لسة بطلع واطلع وهطلع اتلاقيته زحمة روحت واخد اللى بعده على طول ولسة هاخد اللى بعده اتلاقيته جه روحت طالع ولسة هقعد واقعد وقعدت اتلاقيت واحد جانبى راس سألنى ؟؟ شوفتى مش قولتلك مافيش حاجة مضمونة اليومين دول  :Dry: 
معنى الخاطره أنك تيجى تاخد بخاطرى لما ازعل وتشاركنى فرحى لما افرح أظن صح كده والا غلط ؟؟؟؟؟  ديت اكيد الخاطرة اللى بتتعمل مع تخريط الملوخية قبل الطشة  :Busted Red:  

يعنى ليه نصيب بالوزه بتاعت أم أحمد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولا حتى ورك كتكوت  :Ranting2:  دا انتى ضيعتى هيبتنا فى النجع خالص يا شماتة اولاد ابو اسماعيل فينا  :Dry: 
 بتحب القاعه العامى وبتكتب فيها نصوص ساخره ؟؟؟؟ بحبها طبعا وبشارك فيها كمان وبكتب كل حاجة تتخيليها  :Banned2:  وعلى فكرة مش انا اللى فى بالك فسيبك من النصوص الساخرة ديت  :Ranting2:  عشان مش انا اللى بكتبها  :Dry: 
مع تحيتـــــــــى قولنا محدش يسيب حاجة هنا خديها معاكى وانتى ماشية  :Busted Red:  وتعالى المرة الجاية بحلة ملوخية اللى فيها طشة الخواطر بتاعتك ديه   :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *انا مين انا مين سووووال صعب بس على مين 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اهلا يافراس  :Eat:  هو انت بتدور على عيل تايه هنا ولا ايه  :No:  بس حلو بوقين الشعر دول ابقى فكرنى الحنهم اغنية ونفضل نغنيها مع بعضينا كده ولا انت ماسمعتش ماشربتش من نيلها طب جربت تغنيلها ؟ يلا بسرعة هاتلى معاك ناقتين من السعودية على مصر وهتلاقى الاسم عندك على الخاص اول ما الناقة تحط رجلها فى ارض المطار بسلام  :Eat:  يلا هات سؤالك وتعالى لو مش هتجيب ناقتك   :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماشى ياعم اتنرفز علينا براحتك  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> على العموم 
> 
> ...


شطور   :Ranting2:  يلا اركن على مقاعد البدلاء جنب عمك ناصر يا ولا   :Ranting2:  
هو الحضرى هج من شوية   :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب انا بحبها يا بشمهندس دكتور جمال الشربينى هاتلى حتة بقى ض4 ض4 
> 
> 
> عشان ما بحبش الوز خالص 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مش قولت لك روح اقعد فى مقاعد البدلاء جنب عمك ناصر يا ولا  :Gun2:  ومافيش اكل ليك خالص انت هناكلك جزر عشان يقوى النظر  ::@:  وانت شكل النظر مافيش خالص   :Ranting2:  يلا يا بنت الكوماندا شهريار الاعظم اصرفى له اتنين كيلو   :Huh:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مبروك التقييم يا اهلاوى شديد  بس الحق ........... قلب مصر هى الى تستحق


أهلا يا اسكندرانى   :Ranting2:  مش تخبط قبل ما تدخل   :Ranting2:  ولا سلام ولا كلام ولا اى حاجة كده خالص   :Ranting2:  وخليك كده جنب الواد ده ولا انتوا نافعين فى حاجة  :Gun2:  يلا لف لفة وارجعلنا بشوية رملة من على شط اسكندرية عشان عاوز اصيف   :Ranting2:  
اوعى ترجع من غير الرملة والملح   :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الله يبارك فيك ياعمونا 
> 
> بس هى قلب مصر قالت حاجة ولا ايه 
> 
> على العموم ياعم انا ممكن اخد نص تقييماية وهى تاخد نص تقييماية وتبقى الحكاية خلصت خالص 
> 
> وهو الواحد فى اول مرة ياخد تقسسم تقاسموه فيها   
> 
> ماشى ماشى ما تغلاش عن أم يوسف 
> ...


هو انت جاى تقسم التركة   :Ranting2:  فاكر هنا ابو تريكة هيساعدك ولا الحضرى هيرجع   :Ranting2:  يلا اركن على مقاعد البدلاء بدل ما اديك كارت احمر جنب جوزيه فى المدرجات   :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> أهلاً أهلاً بمن أنا اللي مجاوبش على ولا سؤال لحد دلوقتي...
> 
> عبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييير اثبتي نفسك في قاعتك و خليه أو خليها ترد على الأسئلة  
> 
> _انت ذكر ولا أنثى يا من أنا؟؟..
> 
> _حصل معاك لقاء قبل كده في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء يعني مثلاً لقاء رمضاني أو كرسي تعارف؟؟؟أو حصلت على وسام المثالية؟؟؟...
> 
> ...


أهلاً أهلاً بمن أنا اللي مجاوبش على ولا سؤال لحد دلوقتي... :Angry:  اهلا بشعاع الصبح والشمس طالعة والعصافير يتزقزق  ::-s:  دا انا جاوبت على كل حاجة هو انا هقطع نفسى يعنى  :Dry:  انا عايز حد يصرفلى ورقة اجابة عشان الورقة اللى معايا خلصت  :Ranting2: 
عبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييير اثبتي نفسك في قاعتك و خليه أو خليها ترد على الأسئلة  ::   ::  ما انتى عندك حق ما تعرفيش انتى بتكلمى مين ؟؟ لو عرفتى لن تجرأى على ذكر جملة زى ديه  :Ranting2:  على الهموم الايام هتكشف المستور حتى لو راكبي عربية غابور  :Ranting2:  
_انت ذكر ولا أنثى يا من أنا؟؟.. هو مش واضح عليا ولا ايه  :Ranting2:  ايوة ذكر وليا فى الميراث ضعفك ويلا حاسبى على الساقع اللى نزل للضيوف هنا وكمان على البطة ولا الوزة المتظغة  :Ranting2:  
_حصل معاك لقاء قبل كده في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء يعني مثلاً لقاء رمضاني أو كرسي تعارف؟؟؟أو حصلت على وسام المثالية؟؟؟... ولا حصل معايا لقاء رمضانى ولا كرسى تعارف اصل الدنيا بتبقى ساقعة عليا فوق الكرسى وممكن استهوى ولا حاجة وفى رمضان ببقى صايم فبفضى نفسى للفطار ولا يعنى افضل صايم عشان خاطركم يعنى  :Ranting2:  
_اسمك في المنتدى عربي و لا إنجليزي؟؟؟.. تمت الاجابة على نفس السؤال من قبل والجملة الدالة عليه للرجوع له ... ايه اللى بيحصل ده ايه اللى انا شايفه ده ايه البواخة ديه يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام لف وارجع تانى لف وارجع تانى  :Ranting2:  لو شاطرة انتى بقى ما تلفيش وخليكى واقفة  :Icecream:  
جاية تاني إن شاء الله  ::mm:: أما نشوف آخرتها مع سي من أنا ::mm::  ماتنسيش وانتى جاية تجيبى فى ايدك سؤال مغذى احسن كل الناس اللى دخلوا هنا شكلهم لسة ما اتغدوش ولازم نغديهم  :Busted Red:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباح الخير يا أهل الدار
> 
> 
> السؤال الأول : 
> كم عدد الكور الخضراء الخاصة بالتقييم لعضويتك 
> - هل هي كرة واحدة كتلك الكرة 
> - هل هي كرتان خضراء غامقتان : 
> - هل هي ثلاث كور خضراء غامقة 
> - هل هي أربع كور خضراء غامقة :
> ...


وعليكم السلام يا خطاب  :Angry:  قولنا بلاش صور كتير عشان اعرف انزل انا كمان  :Ranting2:  هو انتوا ورثتونى بالحيا ولا ايه  :Ranting2:  مش قولنا ده موضوعى واللى ينزل صور ياخد اذنى الاول  :Ranting2:  على العموم وعشان اوفر عليك نص المشوار هو انا عندى اربع كور مطفيين  :Dry:  ولو معاك شوية بنزين سلفنى انور بيهم الكور ديه احسن عندنا غلى بعد الزيادة ال30% اللى حصلت عندنا ديت وعارف انك بتحسدنا عليها  :Ranting2:  يلا روح وتعالى بايدك صفيحة مليانة بنزين عشان ننور بيها الكور  :Dry:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عدنا 
> 
> 
> تابع السؤال الأول : 
> 
> - هل هي ستة كور خضراء(5 غامق و 1مضيئة ) : 
> 
> - هل هي سبعة كور خضراء (5 غامق و2 مضيئة ):
> 
> ...


يادى الكور اللى ادمنتها ديت  :Gun2:  خلاص خلاص هبقى اتوسطلك تشتغل بتاع كور من ورا الجون  :Elvis:  تمت الاجابة فى السابق  :Ranting2:  ولا عايزنى اقولك اسمى مسلا مسلا يعنى  :Ranting2:  مسلا وليست مثلا اوكى ؟؟ 
يلا مستنى صفيحة البنزين عشان ننورها  :Dry:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عدنا 
> 
> 
> تابع السؤال الأول : 
> 
> - هل هي تسعة كور خضراء (5 غامقة و 4 مضيئة) : 
> 
> - هل هي عشرة كور خضراء (5 غامقة و 5 مضيئة) : 
> 
> ...


ييييييييه ايه كمية الكور اللى هبت علينا فاجئة ديت  :Ranting2:  هو انت كان أمل حياتك يا خطاب انك تشتغل كورة مسلا ؟؟  :Ranting2:  روح يابنى ربنا يهديك ويكتبلك فى كل خطوة كورة  :Bounce:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عدنا 
> 
> 
> تابع السؤال الأول : 
> 
> - هل هي 11 كورة خضراء (5 غامقة و 6 مضيئة) : 
> 
> 
> أنتهى .................!!!! 
> ...


ياجدعان حد يجيب للراجل ده كورة ويمشيه من هنا  :Ranting2:  انا لو كنت اعرف من بنت شهريار ان المسابقة ديه كور كنت عملتها فى ستاد القاهرة  :Ranting2:  بس هى مفهمانى انها هتبقى تنس اول مرة اعرف انها هتقلب كورة كده  ::-s:  بس الحساب بعدين يا بنت شهريار  :Ranting2:  
ياخطاب انت كرهتنى فى الكور والبلف والمنفاخ ذات نفسه  :Busted Red:  يلا لف لفة سريعى وارجع بصفيحة البنزين اللى اتفقنا عليها بسرعة  :Ranting2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انــــــــا ؟


اسم الدخول بتاعك مكون من كام  مقطع ؟



روح صلى وتعالى ..............؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههه
انا حسة انى هاكل ضرررررررررررررررررررب بعد الحلقة دى
منوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا من انا
ياعمونا جاوب شوية الله يكرمك
وهعملك حمام محشى مع البطاية دى
اتوصى بالاعضاء دول حبايبببببببببببببببببببببك
صباح الفل

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أيوووون كده...من أنا أهنيك...

دلوقتي بس هنعرف نتفاهم..

قولي...
_اسمك مكون من كام مقطع؟؟؟...

_أنا برد في مواضيع ليك؟؟و لو رديت آخر موضوع كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟؟..

_جاوب بنعم أو لا...
سنك تحت ال 30؟؟؟؟..

يلا كده يا من أنا زي الشطور جاوب...و هجيبلك بطة و وزة و كل اللي انت عاوزه...و يلااااا شيكولااتاية كمان إن شا الله ما حد حوش....
 
*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

توقيعك صوره ؟ :!!!: 

وردك بلون واحد ؟ :!!!: 

وكنت فى لقاء  اتنين فى التكييف ؟ :!!!: 


واسم حضرتك مكون من اربع حروف ؟ :!!!: 

النيك نيم  بتاعك صفه  ومش اسمك الحقيقى ؟ :!!!: 


وانا هنا  لما تيجى   :!!!: 



خليهم يجيبو الزياره الى انا جايبها ؟ :!!!: 


علشان انت ما بتحبش  حد يسيب حاجه هنا ؟ :!!!: 


 :No:  :No:  :No:  :Lol2:  :No:  :Lol2:  :No:  :No:  :No:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وير ار يووووووووووووووووووو
صحى النوووووووووووووووووووووووم
 :f2: 

وردة اهى
كنت هموت واحط دا  :: 
بس يجتلونى فى البلد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *صباح الخير يا من اناااااا*
> *مش جاية ارحب بيك*
> *ولا اقولك منور ولا مضلم يا فندم*
> *جاية اقولك ايه الحركات دي كلها*
> *دوختنا معاك ولا لقيت اي رد واحد علي اي سؤال*
> *ايه اسلوب المراوغات دي كلها*
> *يكونش دي طبيعة في شخصيتك بقي*
> *طيب خلاص ما تزعلشي*
> *تاخد البطة المتظغطة وتأكلنا معاك*
> ...



صباح الخير يا من اناااااا صباح النور يا ام احمد  :gp:  مش جاية ارحب بيك وليه مش جاية ترحبى بيا هو انا ما اشبهش ولا ما اشبهش يعنى   ::@:  عقابك شديد بعد الحلقة مع بنت شهريار  ::@:  ولا اقولك منور ولا مضلم يا فندم ولا حتى فلاش؟  ::@:  جاية اقولك ايه الحركات دي كلها حركات ايه ؟؟ كفى الله الشر  :Dry:  دوختنا معاك ولا لقيت اي رد واحد علي اي سؤال مش احسن ما تدوخوا من المراجيح  ::@:  اهو بوفر لكم الفلوس للاكل والشرب  ::@:  بعد ما كيلو البامية وصل 9 جنيه  ::@:  ولا انتوا هتفضلوا تتمرجحوا عمال على بطال  :Dry:   ايه اسلوب المراوغات دي كلها ماله اسلوب المراوغات ؟؟؟ ماهو بينضف اللبس بتاعنا وكمان الرغوة بتزفلط فى ايدينا بتخلى الواحد يحس الانتعاش  ::@:  ايه مش حلو بردك  ::@:  
يكونش دي طبيعة في شخصيتك بقي :y:  هو حد قالك انك بتكلمى كيس برسيل  ::@:  لا مش طبيعة انا عمرى ماكنت مزفلط كده  :Dry: 
طيب خلاص ما تزعلشي لا زعلت خلاص  :Boring:  تاخد البطة المتظغطة وتأكلنا معاك :Eat:   فين ديه ؟  :Animal Rooster:  
يلا بالف هنا وشفا هو انتى تاكلينا الهوا وتقولى الف هنا  :n:  ياريت يشغلوكى عندنا فى وزارة الاقتصاد عشان يبقى اقتصاد على حق  ::@: 
واديني متابعة اسلوبك الجميل في الرد وهتتصدمى اكتر لما تعرفى انتى بتكلمى مين  ::@:  الايام بيننا يا ام احمد  :gp:  اللي مش غريب ابداا عليك :l2:   اه هو صديقى من التمانينيات  :BRAWA: 
اه صحيح ادي البطة اهي ::   يلا بقي ادبحها ونضفها   واسلقها وحمرها ::   وهارجع عشان الاقيها جاهزة  عشان انا ما عنديش وقت اعملها بقي :Busted Red:  هو انا ادخل هنا ضيف فى بيتى وكمان تشغلونى سفرجى  ::@:  يلا اعمليها وهاتيها احسن الشعب هنا جعان ولو مش لاقوها هياكلوكى انتى  ::@: 
ماتجيش المرة الجاية إلا وفى ايدك الوزة المتظغة اوكى ؟   ::@:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انــــــــا ؟
> 
> 
> اسم الدخول بتاعك مكون من كام  مقطع ؟
> 
> 
> 
> روح صلى وتعالى ..............؟


اهلا ياناصر  :Spidy:  ما قولتليش اختارت مين ؟؟ فريد ولا ابو امنية ولا كيماوى  :Busted Red:  
يلا نعمل فيك  ثواب ونجاوب سؤالك  :Sad:  اسم الدخول بتاعك مكون من كام  مقطع ؟ لو على المقاطع ماتعدش اكتر من مقطع اكيد وهو احنا بخلا ولا بخلا يعنى  ::@:   ::@: 
روح صلى وتعالى ..............؟ جيت اهوة انت فين بقى  :Sad:  يلا روحى وتعالى بسؤال مغذى زى اخواتك كده عشان كلنا جعانين  :y:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههه
> انا حسة انى هاكل ضرررررررررررررررررررب بعد الحلقة دى
> منوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا من انا
> ياعمونا جاوب شوية الله يكرمك
> وهعملك حمام محشى مع البطاية دى
> اتوصى بالاعضاء دول حبايبببببببببببببببببببببك
> صباح الفل


يا قهلا يا قهلا  :Oneeye:  انتى فعلا هتاكلى ضربى لما تشبعى  :O O:  مش منهم بس لا منى كمان  :n:  عشان كلمة مشاغب اللى كتبتيها فوق ديه  ::@:   ::@:  خطأ لا يغتفر  ::@: 
يلا روحى وتعالى المرة الجاية فى ايدك الحمام المحشى مع البطاية ولا الوزاية بس كله بالسمن البلدى  ::@:  ما بيمشيش معايا الزيت والسمن الصناعى بتاعكم ده  ::@:   ::@: 
ويلا سيبينى مع الاعضاء وانا هبسطهم بطريقتى الخاصة  ::@:  ::@:  ابعدى انتى بقى  ::@:  ::@:  واطلعى منها  :O O:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك يامن انا ياصاحب الدار
طبعا بردك دا مش هنوصل لحاجه خالص 
منور يافندم 
توقعى هو ابن البلد ورزقى على الله 
تقبل تحياتى

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> أيوووون كده...من أنا أهنيك...
> 
> دلوقتي بس هنعرف نتفاهم..
> 
> قولي...
> _اسمك مكون من كام مقطع؟؟؟...
> 
> _أنا برد في مواضيع ليك؟؟و لو رديت آخر موضوع كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟؟..
> ...



أيوووون كده...من أنا أهنيك... :Closedeyes:   ليه هو انا خدت البكالوريا خلاص  ::-s:  طب شكرا يا دكتورة شوووووعاع جدا  :Angry:  
دلوقتي بس هنعرف نتفاهم.. ::  قولنا مش هنبيع  :Ranting2:  وعمرى ما هبقى عواد باع ارضه ياولاد شوفوا طوله وعرضه ياولاد  :Ranting2:  
قولي... قولت كتير  :Angry:  ولا شوفت منكم اى حاجة  :Ranting2:  كل شوية تدخلوا تسلموا وتخرجوا استفدت ايه انا كده  :Ranting2:  وجع بطنكم  :Angry: 
_اسمك مكون من كام مقطع؟؟؟... ماقولنا قبل كده هى قصة بقى :ban1: 
_أنا برد في مواضيع ليك؟؟و لو رديت آخر موضوع كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟؟..  لا انتى حر فى مواضيع ليا عمرك ما كنتى برد خالص  :l2:  وبعدين لو برد فيه مجموعة إنفلونزا ناخدها ونرتاح  :Angry:  انتى رديتى على مواضيع ليا طلعا وده بالفعل شرف كبير ليكى اطال الله فى عمرى وجعلنى ذخراً لكم وحفظنى من كل سوء  :Console:  وبلاش فين اخر قاعة ديه احسن الزهايمر وحكم الفكر بقى شغالين فى البلد اليومين دول  :Ranting2:  اسئلتكم غير منطقية غير منطقية  :Ranting2: 
_جاوب بنعم أو لا...
سنك تحت ال 30؟؟؟؟.. يعنى ما ينفعش اجاوب بyes و no يعنى  :Ranting2: 
يلا كده يا من أنا زي الشطور جاوب...و هجيبلك بطة و وزة و كل اللي انت عاوزه...و يلااااا شيكولااتاية كمان إن شا الله ما حد حوش.... كلام وبس ولا بتجيبوا حاجة ولا بتعبرونا بكوباية مية حتى  :Ranting2:  ناس بخيلة  :Angry:  يلا روحى وتعالى المرة الجاية فى ايدك حتى نبوت الغفير  ::-s:  واللى ييجى من الصعايدة فايدة برده  :Ranting2:  يلا عايزين سؤال مسكر كده زى حضورك المسكر ده  :Ban2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انت ياللي اسمك من انا

مانيش مرحبة بيك ولا هاسألك 

لانك شكلك كده مش هاتجيبها لبر انا هاتوقع علي طووووووول 

معلش يا اهلاوي انت لا يمكن تاخد تقييم في الموضوع ده 

عشان بالعربي كده انت من انا بس خلاص

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

عدنا  


لقد عرفت شخصية من أنا

والتوقع صريح ومباشر

أتوقع ( أهلاوي شديد )

تحياتي العطرية

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حضرتك 


اهلاوى شديد

----------


## دعاء ثابت

توقعى
استاذ ايمن رشدى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> توقيعك صوره ؟
> 
> وردك بلون واحد ؟
> 
> وكنت فى لقاء  اتنين فى التكييف ؟
> 
> 
> واسم حضرتك مكون من اربع حروف ؟
> 
> ...


اهلا بيك تالت يا ناصر  ::@:  مش قولتلك قول استقريت على فريد ولا ابو امنية ولا كيماوى  :Busted Red:   بس هجاوبلك على اسئلتك بس عشان تجيب معاك بطاية انتى كمان المرة الجاية  ::@: 
توقيعك صوره ؟ :!!!:  اه صورة وكتابة كنا بنلعبها زمان فى الحارة مش كنت تيجى تلعب معانا يا جدع  :Ranting2: 
وردك بلون واحد ؟ :!!!:  لا طبعا مش متفقين على البلالين إحنا قولنا كور ولا هتعمل زى خطاب وتنقلنا على عيد ميلاد بدل الاستاد  :Ranting2:  الاول كنا متفقين على تنس وبعدين قلبت كور ودلوقتى هتقلبوها بلالين وشوية تيجى زكية زكريا عشان تنفخهم وتاكل البطة المتظغة لوحدها صح ؟؟  :Ranting2:  
وكنت فى لقاء  اتنين فى التكييف ؟ :!!!:  إنت ما تعرفش إن التكييف باظ وجيبنا مروحة ولا ايه  ::@:  وبعدين انت عايز تجيبلى برد  ::@:  
واسم حضرتك مكون من اربع حروف ؟ :!!!:  بقى فيه واحد كريم زيى اطال الله فى عمرى وحفظنى من كل سوء يبقى اسمه من اربع حروف برده  :Shutup2:  امشى ياناصر امشى  :Busted Red: 
النيك نيم  بتاعك صفه  ومش اسمك الحقيقى ؟ :!!!:  منا قولت انه عربى يبقى اكيد انت فاهم بقى  :Ranting2:  وبعدين ده نـيك نيم ؟ يعنى بالتأكيد هيبقى نـيك نيم  :Busted Red: 
وانا هنا  لما تيجى   :!!!:  فين فين 
خليهم يجيبو الزياره الى انا جايبها ؟ :!!!:  علشان انت ما بتحبش  حد يسيب حاجه هنا ؟ :!!!:  على فكرة اعتبرنى بهزر او ما قولتش حاجة من الاساس  :Lol2:  
يلا سيب الزيارة وروح روح وبطلوا البخل اللى انتوا فيه ده  :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> وير ار يووووووووووووووووووو
> صحى النوووووووووووووووووووووووم
> 
> 
> وردة اهى
> كنت هموت واحط دا 
> بس يجتلونى فى البلد


ايم هييييييييييييييير بط اى ونت ذا بط متغط تو اييييييت ايت !!
بعد الموال اللى احنا فيه ده ما يخلص ليكى عندى عقوبة مشددة ولا وردة ولا غيره هتنفع خلاص  :No:  ::-s: 
يلا روحى وتعالى بسرعة  :Ranting2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

مبروك عليك يا مصراويه التقييم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> مرحباً بك يامن انا ياصاحب الدار
> طبعا بردك دا مش هنوصل لحاجه خالص 
> منور يافندم 
> توقعى هو ابن البلد ورزقى على الله 
> تقبل تحياتى


يا اهلا بأم البنات اللى هنخدها اسيرة هنا عشان تحضر البطة المتظغة بدل اختها ام احمد اللى هربت وسابتنا  :Ranting2:  ايوة كده فرحينى بالتوهة اللى انتى وصلتى ليها ديه  :Shutup2:  
ويلا اقعدى جنب اخوكى ناصر واخوكى اهلاوى على دكة البدلاء لحد ما نشوف المزاد هيرسى على ايه  :Eat:  وعايزك المرة الجاية تجيبى معاكى العدة عشان نبدأ فى طبيخ الوزة ولا البطة المتظغة اللى شكلنا لا هنشوفها ولا هناكلها  :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت ياللي اسمك من انا
> 
> مانيش مرحبة بيك ولا هاسألك 
> 
> لانك شكلك كده مش هاتجيبها لبر انا هاتوقع علي طووووووول 
> 
> معلش يا اهلاوي انت لا يمكن تاخد تقييم في الموضوع ده 
> 
> عشان بالعربي كده انت من انا بس خلاص


انت ياللي اسمك من انا انتى داخلة على يهود ولا ايه  ::@:   :Ranting2:  وبعدين هتندمى لما تعرفى انت قولتى الكلام ده لمين  :Ranting2:  
مانيش مرحبة بيك ولا هاسألك  طب يومك مش فايت بعد المخروبة ديه ما تخلص  :Ranting2:  
لانك شكلك كده مش هاتجيبها لبر انا هاتوقع علي طووووووول معلش يا اهلاوي انت لا يمكن تاخد تقييم في الموضوع ده عشان بالعربي كده انت من انا بس خلاص
شطورة  :Ranting2:  يلا اركنى جنب اخواتك لما نشوف غيرك هيودينا لفين هو كمان  ::@:  وبلاش الاهلى عشان الحساسية بس  :Ranting2:  يلا روحى وما تجيش الا وفى ايدك عصاية عشان هتضربى بيها فى اخر المقابلة ديه  :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عدنا  
> 
> 
> لقد عرفت شخصية من أنا
> 
> والتوقع صريح ومباشر
> 
> أتوقع ( أهلاوي شديد )
> 
> ...


واثق اوى ؟؟  :Ranting2:  روح يابنى اركن جنب اخواتك ولا انت نافع فى اى حاجة  :Busted Red:  خليك فى كورك  :Ranting2:  وبعدين فين صفيحة البنزين اللى قولتلك عليها  :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> حضرتك 
> 
> 
> اهلاوى شديد


حضرتى زهقت من كتر التوقعات بتاعتكم ديه  :Ranting2:  وهتنسونى فى الاخر انا مين  :Ranting2:  يلا كملوا كملوا انا سامع  :Gun2:   :Gun2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
ييييييييه سبقتني يا أيمن 

و أنا كمان بقول إنه سي من أنا الضغط ده يبقى أهلاوي شديد

 
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> توقعى
> استاذ ايمن رشدى


صباح الخير بليل  :Ranting2:  انتى جاية مع مين بقى  :Ranting2:  فين السلامات فين الكلامات فين الاسئلة فين الوزة ولا حتى البطة  :Ranting2:  
رجعتينا تانى يا دعاء للمبدع فؤاد المهندس رحمه الله فى كلمتين وبس يعنى دخلتى وقلبتى علينا المواجع  :Ranting2:  يلا على رايك امشى وما ترجعيش تانى لا بوزة ولا بكتكوت حتى  :Ranting2:  
يلا مين يزود  :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مبروك عليك يا مصراويه التقييم


الله يبارك فيك يا ناصر عقبالك يارب  :Ranting2:  يلا فين اللى قولتلك عليه  :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> ييييييييه سبقتني يا أيمن 
> 
> و أنا كمان بقول إنه سي من أنا الضغط ده يبقى أهلاوي شديد
> 
>  
> *


وانتى تقولى ليه  :Ranting2:  ما تجيبى المحامى وخليه هو اللى يقول  :Ranting2:  وجع فى ضغطك  :Ranting2:  
يلا مين هيزود  :Ala:

----------


## بنت شهريار

::  ::  ::  :: 
يادى الوز والبط
هو مفيش اكل فى بيتكم يافندم  :: 

ياريت تجاوب على الاسئلة لو سمممممممممممممممممممحت

----------


## مـن أنا؟

خلاص كله بقى ابو العريف وام العريف وشغال توقعات وخلصت اسئلتكم  :Ranting2:  كك مشش فى ركبكم  :Ranting2:  قولوا امين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يادى الوز والبط
> هو مفيش اكل فى بيتكم يافندم 
> 
> ياريت تجاوب على الاسئلة لو سمممممممممممممممممممحت


مش حكاية مافيش الحكاية كلها ان بدل ما اشترى واكلف نفسى اخدها جاهزة من هنا واوفر الفلوس للبنت فهمتى انتى كمان ولا لا  :Ranting2:  
واجابة اكتر من كده ايه دا انا مخلص كشكولين وورقة  :Ranting2:  اصرفولنا ورق اجابة  :Ranting2:  وجع فى كراريسكم  :Ranting2:

----------


## the_chemist

عبير

ايه الحكاية

أنت كل شوية جابيه لنا فتوات يطردونا

معدناش دايين هنا إلا و معانا الشوم و الحادات التانية

عموما هو أنت يا من أنا؟

ليه بتشاور لنا بعنف

----------


## مصراويةجدا

من انا بيه

انت ماحدشمالي عينك ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سواء اهلاوي ولا مش اهلاوي بعد ماعرف حضرتك 

هاحطك في البلاك ليست وهاتبقي ليلتك زحلطي معايا 

ويانا يا انت في المنتدي

----------


## نشــــوى

يا أهلا يا من أنا .. الحقيقة انا مالحقتش أقرأ ردودك كلها  .. 
المذاكرة والامتحانات مخليني مش عارفة ادخل خاااااااااالص 

بس بعد المقدمة اللى عبير كتبتها عنك عندي سؤالين اثنين فقط لا غير  :1: 
لو سمحت جاوبهم  :: 

أولا : انت نولت شرف أن انا اتخانقت معاك قبل كده ولا لاء ؟؟  ::   :: 

ثانيا : حضرتك من هواة التنكيد على خلق الله :1:  ؟؟؟؟

يلا يا من أنا جااااااااااوب ولو أن خفة الدم اللى لاحظتها في الكام رد اللى قراتهم ليك بتقول ان انت مش اللي في بالى 
بس يلا مافيش مشكلة لازم نتأكد  ::

----------


## the_chemist

معلهش سؤال خطر على بالى

و لا تحب أغنيها لك يا من أنا؟


هى فين السِبح بتاعتنا اللى جبتها معاك و أنت راجع بسلامة الله من العُمرة؟


و حطيت الضمة على العين علشان محدش يقراها العَمرة

و لو أن كله زى بعضه

العُمرة بتعمل عَمرة للنفس 

صح و لا غلط

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
طيب يا من أنت على فكرة أنت بتحب النكت قوي  ::p:  وبلاش أقول تاني  ::p: 

طيب أنا في الخباثة هأتوقع أمااااااااااااااااااااااااااك ...
أي خدعة يا من أنا  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عبير
> 
> ايه الحكاية
> 
> أنت كل شوية جابيه لنا فتوات يطردونا
> 
> معدناش دايين هنا إلا و معانا الشوم و الحادات التانية
> 
> عموما هو أنت يا من أنا؟
> ...


اها يا كيماوى بيه نورت تانى  ::uff::  تخيل ناصر ما اختارش اسم محدد ؟؟  :Ala:  وسابها عايمة خالص مع انى قولتله اختار يا فريد يا ابو امنية يا كيماوى ؟؟ بس هو مُصر ما يختارش بردك  :O O: 
وبعدين شوم ايه ياراجل اللى تيجى بيه هو احنا بيهمنا الحادات ديت ولا ايه  ::shit::  دا انا اجيبك البلد كلها هنا واعورلك نفسى واروح فيك ست اشهر يا اخويا  :Ala:  اوعى تفتكرنى سهل وا حاجة  ::@:  
عموما هو أنت يا من أنا؟ ليه بتشاور لنا بعنف علشان الابحاث العلمية توصلت اخيراً إن العنف هو اللى ينفع مع الناس ديت يا راجل  :Ala:  هو انت مش متابع حركات اليومين دولت ولا ايه  ::uff:: 
يا روح وتعالى بالشوم والعصيان عشان احطب معاك  ::uff::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا بيه
> 
> انت ماحدشمالي عينك ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> سواء اهلاوي ولا مش اهلاوي بعد ماعرف حضرتك 
> 
> هاحطك في البلاك ليست وهاتبقي ليلتك زحلطي معايا 
> 
> ويانا يا انت في المنتدي


من انا بيه ايوة يا من انتى هانم  :Spidy:  
انت ماحدشمالي عينك ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا ماحدشمالى عينى كله واقف على يمين عينى بس  :Shock2: 
سواء اهلاوي ولا مش اهلاوي بعد ماعرف حضرتك  هاحطك في البلاك ليست وهاتبقي ليلتك زحلطي معايا ويانا يا انت في المنتدي نهارك مش فايت يا بنت انتى  :Akuma:  حاسبى من كلامك احسن الندم هيكون مصيرك بعد كده  :Ban2:  انتى مش عارفة انتى بتكلمى مين ؟؟  ::@:  اثبتى مكانك واوعى تتحركى لحد ما ارجعلك تانى اشوف حكايتك ايه  ::@:  
هتتحاسبى على كلمة زحلطى دته زى ما بنت شهريار هتتحاسب على مشاغب ديت  :Angry:  كلها يومين وكل المستور يبان  ::@: 
الندم مصيرك انتظرى  ::@:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا أهلا يا من أنا .. الحقيقة انا مالحقتش أقرأ ردودك كلها  .. 
> المذاكرة والامتحانات مخليني مش عارفة ادخل خاااااااااالص 
> 
> بس بعد المقدمة اللى عبير كتبتها عنك عندي سؤالين اثنين فقط لا غير 
> لو سمحت جاوبهم 
> 
> أولا : انت نولت شرف أن انا اتخانقت معاك قبل كده ولا لاء ؟؟  
> 
> ثانيا : حضرتك من هواة التنكيد على خلق الله ؟؟؟؟
> ...


اهلا يا انسة نشوى مش ارتحال  :gp:  الحقيقة انا مالحقتش أقرأ ردودك كلها  ..   وما تلحقيش ليه  ::@:  وراكى الديوان ولا وراكى الديوان يعنى  ::@:  
المذاكرة والامتحانات مخليني مش عارفة ادخل خاااااااااالص  مذاكرة ايه وامتحانات ايه اللى تمنعك من حضور لقاء معايا حفظنى الله ورعانى اييييييي هييييييئ  ::@:  بتحضرى الذرة ولا بتحضرى الذرة  ::@:   ::@:  
بس بعد المقدمة اللى عبير كتبتها عنك عندي سؤالين اثنين فقط لا غير  وليه مش تلاتة يعنى  ::@:  ما اشبهش ولا ما اشبهش  ::@:  هندمك على السؤالين دولت بس اصطبرى عليا  ::@:  لو سمحت جاوبهم  انا ما أتأمرش فى بيتى  ::@:  فاهمة ولا مش فاهمة  :Angry:  هاتى اللى عندك وخلصينا فى الليلة ديت  ::@: 
أولا : انت نولت شرف أن انا اتخانقت معاك قبل كده ولا لاء ؟؟ انا مش بتاع خناقات انا بتاع قتل وتسيح دم على طول  ::@:  مش فاضى للعب اعيال دوت  ::@:  لو دمك ساح فى يوم يبقى انا على طول  ::@:  غير كده ماتفكريش  :Angry: 
ثانيا : حضرتك من هواة التنكيد على خلق الله لا انا من هواة التعذيب بالبطىء عشان اتلذذ بالتعذيب بس  :gp: 
يلا يا من أنا جااااااااااوب ولو أن خفة الدم اللى لاحظتها في الكام رد اللى قراتهم ليك بتقول ان انت مش اللي في بالى بس يلا مافيش مشكلة لازم نتأكد  وليه ما ابقاش فى بالك  ::@:  دا انا هخليكى تنامى تحلمى بيا اصبرى على رزقك بس  ::@: 
يا روحى على فصلك وماتجيش الا لما جرس الفسحة يضرب  ::@:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> معلهش سؤال خطر على بالى
> 
> و لا تحب أغنيها لك يا من أنا؟
> 
> 
> هى فين السِبح بتاعتنا اللى جبتها معاك و أنت راجع بسلامة الله من العُمرة؟
> 
> 
> و حطيت الضمة على العين علشان محدش يقراها العَمرة
> ...


ابقى فوت عليا يوم التلات بعد صلاة الجمعة  :Ranting2:  عشان مش فاضيلك دلوقت  :Gun2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> طيب يا من أنت على فكرة أنت بتحب النكت قوي  وبلاش أقول تاني 
> 
> طيب أنا في الخباثة هأتوقع أمااااااااااااااااااااااااااك ...
> أي خدعة يا من أنا


فصيحة من يومك  ::uff::  وبعدين انتى كده اللى هتجيبلنا البطة المتظغة عقابا ليكى  ::shit::  يلا مين يزود  ::@:  هو احنا جينا مع هواة ولا ايه  ::@:  فين الناس البروفيشنال  ::uff::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

غريب جدا مافيش حد بروفيشنال وجه سألنى سؤال بروفيشنال انت من الجنس الخشن ولا الجنس الناعم  ::@: 
شكلنا هنفضل نتعامل مع هواة طول عمرنا ولا ايه  :Gun2:

----------


## زهــــراء

> فصيحة من يومك  وبعدين انتى كده اللى هتجيبلنا البطة المتظغة عقابا ليكى  يلا مين يزود  هو احنا جينا مع هواة ولا ايه  فين الناس البروفيشنال


ماتخليك جنب الحيطة وبلاش انااااااااا عمالة بأتوهلك الخلق من الصبح وحضرتك بتتريق ماااااااااااااااااشي 
أقولهم سيادتك مين يعني؟؟  ::p: 
حضرتك تبقى اللهو والخفى  :: 
راجعااااااااااااااالك تاني ياااااااااااااااااااااااا.................من أنا طبعا  ::p:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ليلتك مش معدية يا من انا انت بتهددني 

لا احنا بالاسكندراني كده مبنتهددوش بس اعرف انت مين وانا اعرفك شغلك

وبعدين خد هنا ............

انت عملنا فيها عضو وبترد علي مواضيع وبتلف كمان في قاعات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

صحيح القوالب نامت والانصاص قامت

ايه اللي وداك كرسي التعارف عند مصراوية انجليش هه

متقعد علي حيلك هنا لحد مانعرف انت مين 

لا وكمان رايح هناك تغلط وتقول عصبوني وناس مش بروفيشنال 

لا ده انت عاوز علقة 

جري ايه يا عبير هوة مش انتي اللي جايباه ما تحددي اقامته اللي مش هايجيبها لبر ده 

واذا كنا احنا مش بروفيشنال انت بقي كومبليكس بس

----------


## loly_h

*

صباح الخير

انا جاية بسلام اهو ورافعة الراية البيضة

وهدية منى  جبت معايا الغفير وخد نبوته على اقل من مهلك*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماتخليك جنب الحيطة وبلاش انااااااااا عمالة بأتوهلك الخلق من الصبح وحضرتك بتتريق ماااااااااااااااااشي 
> أقولهم سيادتك مين يعني؟؟ 
> حضرتك تبقى اللهو والخفى 
> راجعااااااااااااااالك تاني ياااااااااااااااااااااااا.................من أنا طبعا


فلحوطة اوى حضرتك  ::@:  بتدارى الخيبة المستوطنة فى دواخل مكنون اجابتك  ::@:  يلا روحى حضرى اللى قولتلك عليه وتعالى بيه بدل ما انتى عارفة اللى هيحصلك  ::@:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ليلتك مش معدية يا من انا انت بتهددني 
> 
> لا احنا بالاسكندراني كده مبنتهددوش بس اعرف انت مين وانا اعرفك شغلك
> 
> وبعدين خد هنا ............
> 
> انت عملنا فيها عضو وبترد علي مواضيع وبتلف كمان في قاعات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> صحيح القوالب نامت والانصاص قامت
> ...


 :Busted Red:  روحى يابنتى ربنا يسهلك طريقك  ::uff::  وبعدين انا ماليش حدود منتدايا وارح مكان منا عايز  ::@:  هاتندمى على كل حرف خطته يدك هنا  ::uff::  يلا روحى وانتى محرومة من البطة  :Busted Red:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> صباح الخير
> 
> انا جاية بسلام اهو ورافعة الراية البيضة
> 
> وهدية منى  جبت معايا الغفير وخد نبوته على اقل من مهلك*


انتى بقى ليكى ورك كامل من البطة  :f:  وحضرى الذخيرة واستنينى على باب الموضوع وحضرى الشاش والقطن للضحايا  ::@:

----------


## أنفـــــال

*أتوقع إنه دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني*

----------


## فراس الغامدي

> اهلا يافراس


*اهلآبيك اهلآ بيك وبي الافرااااااااااااح نهـــــنيك 


اهلآ بيك اهلآ بيك و احلى تحية منـــــي ليــــــــــك*





> بس حلو بوقين الشعر دول ابقى فكرنى الحنهم اغنية ونفضل نغنيها مع بعضينا كده



*ههههههههههههههه مااااااااشي بس على فكره انا لقلت شعر ولا حاااااااااجة ده كلااااااام سااااااادة ياسااااااااادة ويبقى كمل الظحكة الي فووووق برحتك اصلي تعبت من كتر الظحك .......*






> يلا بسرعة هاتلى معاك ناقتين من السعودية على مصر وهتلاقى الاسم عندك على الخاص اول ما الناقة تحط رجلها فى ارض المطار بسلام




*مطلبتش حااااجة هتجيك الناااااقة تلو النااااااقة  





هرسلك ناااااااقة وبط  ووز ودجاااااااااااااجة 






وهرسلك حمااااااامة لبسة عقااااااال وعمااااامة 






استنااااااااني في المطااااااار وجيب معاااااك كشري وخظااااااار 






وهتزيد الفرحة لو جبت الفرخة 







ولا تنسى المولخية ومعاااااها الطعمية طعمهاااا لذيذ ومية المية* 






> يلا هات سؤالك وتعالى لو مش هتجيب ناقتك




*مااااااشي ماااااشي هديك سوااااالي قبل مااااروووووح واااكون مااااشي



س/ هو انتا كتبت معاااانا بي اسمك الحقيقي بغرض التموية علينا 


قبل مااااتجااااوب على سووووالي شوووف انا توقعتك مين 


بلاااااش كلمة توقعتك لحسن يروووح علياااا التقيم* *


مين انا = الاستاااذ   ابن البلد       


وتووتة توووتة خلصت الحتوووتة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أتوقع إنه دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني*


ياريييييت  :Bounce:  يلا يا انفال اقعدى جنب اخواتك فى مقاعد البدلاء لما نشوف مين هيزود  ::@:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اهلآبيك اهلآ بيك وبي الافرااااااااااااح نهـــــنيك 
> 
> 
> اهلآ بيك اهلآ بيك و احلى تحية منـــــي ليــــــــــك*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


طب كويس هستناك فى المطار بالحلل وصفحتين سمن بلدى من اللى قلبك يحبها ونعمل وليمة جملى  :Love:  وما نأكلش حد من الوليمة عشان هما مش بروفيشنال  ::@: 
هو انتا كتبت معاااانا بي اسمك الحقيقي بغرض التموية علينا  تحب اطلعلك البطاقة يعنى يا فراس ؟؟؟  ::@:   ::@:  اسئلة غير منطقية غير منطقية  ::@:  وعلى رأى المثل قالوا للحرامى احلف  ::-s:  
مين انا = الاستاااذ   ابن البلد اقعد جنب اخواتك يا فراس فى مقاعد البدلاء عقبال ما نشوف هندبح الناقة ازاى وهنجيب كام حلة عشان نطبخها فيها  ::@:  دوشة دماغ بصحيح  ::@: 
يلا مين يزود  ::-s:

----------


## فراس الغامدي

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
هههههه
ههه

ماااااشي ياااقمر ضحكنا عليك ياااااقمر عرفنااااك يااااقمر 

بس تعرف الغلط مش منك الغلط من بنت شهر ياااار معرفتش تخبيك 

من انا = الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني

الف مبروووك اهلاوي على التقييم 

محدش يتعب نفسة انا متاااكد مية المية اصلو اهلاااوي خلص علية بدري بدري  بس لية الانكاااار 


انا كتبت اغنية تعااال نغنيها سوااااء 


   (انا شفتك بعيني ياااعيني ومش هتكدب عيني ياااحلو ياعنيا   )*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

من انا عضو مش مشرف النتيجة ............... انه مش ابن البلد 

من انا غير متزوج  النتيجة ................... انه مش ابن البلد ابو امنية ولا دكتور جمال 

من انا عنده اربع نقط كيميائي النتيجة 1........... انه مش ابن البلد ولا ابو امنية ولا دكتور جمال  

                         النتيجة 2 ............. انه اهلاوي

----------


## سوما

بنت شهريار ....انتى فين؟؟ أختفت ليه؟؟؟ تعالى مش تخافى من أنا شكله أتعرف خالص....... :: 
من أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟ دلوقتى بس عرفت الحضرى مشى ليه...... :CHYTRY:  
على فكرة صحيح انت مش جاوبت أنت أهلاوى ولا زملكاوى ولا ايه؟؟؟؟  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههه
> هههههه
> ههه
> 
> ماااااشي ياااقمر ضحكنا عليك ياااااقمر عرفنااااك يااااقمر 
> ...


اهلا يا فراس  ::-s:  ابو العريف وصل ياناس دوقوا الطبول وقيدوا الشموع  ::@:  يلا التزم قواعد البدلاء جنب اخواتك  :O O:  وشكرا على الاغنية نبقى نغنيها سوا فى المطار واحنا واقفين قدام الحلل بنسلق الجمل  ::@:  يلا مستنيك  :Ala:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وبعدين بقي 

اوفففففففففففففففففففففففففف

النهاردة اليوم الرابع ومن انا مستخبي خايف يورينا نفسه 

ماليش دعوة انا عاوزة اعرفه عشان مستحلفاله

----------


## the_chemist

شاورت غلط أنا

معلهش 

الجايات في الأوت أكتر من الأهداف

حظوووووووووووووووووووووووووظ

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه

بس أنا مجعمز ع الباب و في يدى الشومة

و هأكون أول واحد يخبطك على دماغك

----------


## بنت شهريار

باقى من الوووووووووووووووووووووووقت
ساعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
باين هنقول مبروك عليك التقييم يامن اناااااااااااااااااا  :: 

فين الورقة والقلمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
معلش انا عارفه ان فرصتى فى التوقع خلصت 
بس توقعت فجاءه خير اللهم اجعله خير ان الشخصيه دى تبقى 

       أستاذ أوسيمى

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم
> معلش انا عارفه ان فرصتى فى التوقع خلصت 
> بس توقعت فجاءه خير اللهم اجعله خير ان الشخصيه دى تبقى 
> 
>        أستاذ أوسيمى


بصراحة يا أم البنات

لو كلامك ده طلع مظبوط

أنا كده أكون إنصدمت

لأنى أعرف أنه مش شلق بالشكل ده

----------


## بنت شهريار

وكمااااااااااااااااااااااااااان اوسيمى
مين يزووووووووووووووووووووود
هااااااااااااااانت خلاااااااااااص
وهندفنيهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

والله ياعبير لو طلع اهلاوى هتبقى ليلتة ملهاش لون
هتشوف ياماجد  :Ouch: 
والله المنتدى كلة هيتفرج عليك
دعاء

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ان شاء الله لوطلع اهلاوي 

وبعد ما الم التقييمات في جيبي 

هاتخانق معاكي خناقة لرب السما يا بنت ابوها 

بس لو مطلعش اهلاوي غالبا مانيش معتبة من انا ده تاني 

عشان جالي العصبي

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بجد 

قبل ان نعرف من  هو ( من انا ؟)

الحلقة دى  كانت هايله 


بالتوفيق 

يا بنت شهريار


 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ان


ان



ان



تشششششششششششششششششششش



لقد اتيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
 





واتيت مش زى اتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت






لان طبعا الأتيت دى معاها ضيفنا العزيززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز






طبعا انا هقول اسمة وهطلع اجرى






اصلى شايفة عليا حساب كتير اوى
 






وناس واقفة بالشوم والطوب








وحساب عسير قصب وبيبسى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






كانت حلقة فعلا جميلة


وسههههههههههههههلة



والضيف واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضح








وصرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريح









وكله شفافية فى الاجابات












ولا بتوع الانتخابات

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتنا ياااااااااااااااااااااااا




يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا








يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا




يا للى كلك لماااااااااااااااااضة




يا ابو تعليقات عاوز تتضرب عليها




ياللى مخلينى طول الحلقة ماسكة لسانى بالعافية







ياللى مطلوب القبض عليك





ياللى مطلوب جعاناً او شبعاناً









ياللى الناس واقفالك بالشوم على باب الآآآآآآعه 
 





ياللى مكنش يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووومك




ياااااااااااا







أهـــــــــــــــــــلاوى شـــــــديــــــــــد

   




حقيقى كانت حلقة جميلة جدااااااا



سعدنا بتواجدك الجميل اهلاوى

وربنا يعينك على الحساب اللى عليك بقى



انا مسافرة سويسرا سنتين تلاتة على ما تخلص اللى عليك

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اسعدنا تواجدك العاطر معنا


ويارب دائما متجمعين بكل خير



وانتظروووووووووووووووووونى مع فائز حلقتنا

----------


## loly_h

*اهــــــلاوى شديد !!

لاء بحقيقى شديد

وبجد بجد برافو عليك

هوا دة التنكر وإلا فــــــــلا

بس بردو اتعرفت

الف مبروك مقدما للى إتوقع انه اهلاوى

كانت حلقة مميزة حقيقى

وكل من انا وانتم متغلبين


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انت ياللي اسمك من انا
> 
> مانيش مرحبة بيك ولا هاسألك 
> 
> لانك شكلك كده مش هاتجيبها لبر انا هاتوقع علي طووووووول 
> 
> معلش يا اهلاوي انت لا يمكن تاخد تقييم في الموضوع ده 
> 
> عشان بالعربي كده انت من انا بس خلاص


مع فاااااااااااااااااااائزة حلقتنا

اللى قدرت على الوحش المفترس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واكتشششششششششششششفت السر الخطيرررررررررررر

اللى كان فى البيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  :Robot: 

الف مبروك يا مصراوية بالعربى

علشان محدش يطمع فى تقييم حد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مبروك التقييم سارة

اسعدنا تواجدك معنا بشدة

تحياتى ومودتى
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

*و أخيراً ظهرن و بانن على أصله


الزمالكاوى المتخفي تحت اسم أهلاوى شديد

و لك يووووووووووووم يا زورباااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اما انت ياعبيييييييييييير 

وراكي وراكي ولو في الهند مش سويسرا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اما انت ياعبيييييييييييير 
> 
> وراكي وراكي ولو في الهند مش سويسرا 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررىء يابيه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معملتش حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجه
حد قالكم تمشوا ورايا  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

انا جاى تانى  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:   ::p:   ::p:

----------


## the_chemist

> انا جاى تانى


تيجى تانى هنا

إمشي يا واد يا منيل بره

لو شوفتك تانى هأحدفك بأى فانلاة بلا لون و لا ملامح

ياللا بره 

إكسوا بره

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل



جووووووووووووود مورررررررررررررررررررررررررننج
بعد الضهر عليكم





انا جيت تانى




طبعا زهقتوا منى




بس للأسف




قدركم





لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


والمرة دى



مش زى اى مرررررررررررررررررررررررررة  :O O: 





خاااااااااااااااااااااالص  :Biggrin: 





ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص  :Ala: 








جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::-s: 






أووووووووووووووووووووووووى  :y: 





((رغاية اوى انا  :l:  ))



المهم اننا



مع حلقة خاصة جداااا  :Eat: 






وضيف مش أى أى  :O O: 





ولا زى زى  :Ala: 




لا وجاى اجبارررررررررررررررررررررررررررى

جبناة من بيتهم

خطططططططططططططف










ضيفنا العزيز 






ضيفنا اللذيذ  :Closedeyes: 








ضيفنا الجميل 






ضيفنا اللى بيحدف طوب  :4: 







واول طوبة هاتيجى فيا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





ضيفنا صاحب التواجد المباشر




المنتشر داااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائما





ضيفنا العزيز


*مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا*







اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك





الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...





الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..




والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*





ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة





اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة






ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا




وان شاء الله معك
متابعوووووووووووووون
 


اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## Masrawya

يا هلا يا هلا يا  بيرووو

و اهلا بمن انا اللى كان تايه من قبل ما يجى  :: 

منور يا من انا 
 ياريت تقولى .....

حضرتك سايدتك 
 male ولا  female؟
و محل اقامتك فين؟

ثانكس سو ماتش 
و متابعة معاك و احتمال اجى تانى.

تحياتى.
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



انا اتوقع 







ضيفنا هو 













هو 














هو 

















الكيميائى 





معلش عشان مش فاضى اتابع معاكم هههههههههههههههههه بس هو الكيميائى  :: 





بعد اذنكم التقييم كأول واحد متوقع 






يلا بسرعة  ::p:

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> انا اتوقع 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عارف يا واد يا منيل

ضحكت قوى

أنا فاشل في الحاجات دى يا فتى

هو أنا زيك لبط

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> عارف يا واد يا منيل
> 
> ضحكت قوى
> 
> أنا فاشل في الحاجات دى يا فتى
> 
> هو أنا زيك لبط


ياعم هتدارى وتخبى مش علينا  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  


انا قبل ما تبدأ الحلقة وحاسس انها هتختارك  ::p:   ::p:  


ماليش دعوة متمسك بتوقعى  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2: 


وبيب بيب اهلى بيب بيب بيب اهلى 


يا كيميائى اطلع من دول  ::p:   ::p:   دا انا عجنك وخابزك وكام يوم نقلل طابور العيش بسببك  :Lol2:   :Lol2: 

يلا التقييم ييجيلى بسرعة انا مستنى  ::p:   ::p: 


سلام بقى عشان النوم سلطان  ::o:   ::o:  


 :Bye2: 

 :Bye2: 



 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



اهلا من انا ؟


عودا حميدا  


يارب نقدر  عليك ونعرفك 

لكن انت كمان  تجاوب على اسألتنا  بسرعة

----------


## ديدي

عبير هو انتى بجد خنقتينا هههههههههههههههه
بس مفيش مشكلة قدرنا نتحملك
من أنا ؟ أهلا وسهلا سا سيدى ولا ياستى منورنا
أول سواء هلى انت فتى أم فتاة؟
وراجعة تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> حضرتك سايدتك 
>  male ولا  female؟


يعني ايه مش فاهمة ؟؟؟ 




> و محل اقامتك فين؟


ليه جيبالي عروسة  :Oneeye:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا اتوقع 
> ضيفنا هو 
> 
> هو 
> هو 
> 
> الكيميائى 
> ...


*نعملك ايه يعني مش فاضي*

----------


## زهــــراء

بيروووووووو أربطي من أنا لايتوه منك تاني  ::p: 
 من أنا ..أنت سافرت قريب خارج مصر ؟؟ :3: 
النيك نيم تبعك عربي؟؟من مقطعين؟؟
آخر موضوع ليك كان في أي قاعة؟؟
تاريخ إشتراكك في مونتى هل تجاوز الأربع سنين؟؟؟
عدد مشاركاتك كم؟؟ :3: 
متزوج وعندك أطفال؟؟ :1: 

هأمتحن ورااااااااااجعة لك ويستحسن تدعي لي لأني لو زفتت في الإمتحان كله هيطلع عليك  ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟


انت عضو ؟


ولا مشرف ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> اهلا من انا ؟
> 
> 
> عودا حميدا  
> 
> ...


*بسرعة !!! و لا كأني شايف حاجة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عبير هو انتى بجد خنقتينا هههههههههههههههه
> بس مفيش مشكلة قدرنا نتحملك
> من أنا ؟ أهلا وسهلا سا سيدى ولا ياستى منورنا
> أول سواء هلى انت فتى أم فتاة؟
> وراجعة تانى


*ج/ *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بيروووووووو أربطي من أنا لايتوه منك تاني 
>  من أنا ..أنت سافرت قريب خارج مصر ؟؟
> النيك نيم تبعك عربي؟؟من مقطعين؟؟
> آخر موضوع ليك كان في أي قاعة؟؟
> تاريخ إشتراكك في مونتى هل تجاوز الأربع سنين؟؟؟
> عدد مشاركاتك كم؟؟
> متزوج وعندك أطفال؟؟
> 
> هأمتحن ورااااااااااجعة لك ويستحسن تدعي لي لأني لو زفتت في الإمتحان كله هيطلع عليك


*مصر هي أمي 
مقطـــــــع 
المناقشـــــــات 
ده خلاص هايدخل المدرسة 
مش بعرف اعد بعدين يتحسدو
متزوج ايه و اطفال مين!!! 

عليك واحد*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> انت عضو ؟
> 
> ولا مشرف ؟


*مــش مش رف*

----------


## ريـم

من أنا ..
أنا خلصت امتحانات ..
و قاعدة ..
و لسه اسبوع بأيامه و لياليه على ما انزل مصر
يعني قاعدة قاعدة ..
سؤالي الأولاني هو ..
مممممممممممم
توقيعك شكله عامل ازاي ؟!
كلام و صور ؟
ولا 
صور ؟
ولا 
صورة ؟
ولا
كلام؟
ولا 
صورة و كلام؟
ولا 
كلام و صورة ؟
معلش تفرق يعني  :: 
و كنت ضيف في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء قبل كده ولا لأ ؟!! 
و بس كده خلاص..
هأبقى ارجع تاني..
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياجود موررنج يا من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اين انت ياعم يامدوخنا
ايه الاجابات الهيمالانية دى
انجليزى دا يامرسى؟؟

من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اتوقفت قبل كدا فى المنتدى  ::  ؟؟
جاوووووووووووووووووووووب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟

هو مش عاوز يعبرنا ليه  مش عارف هو نومة تقيل ؟

 من انا ؟

اى قاعة تحب  دايما التواجد بيها ؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

يا من انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

انتى هربتى ولا خفتى ولا ايه 

متخافيش 

حنعرفوكى حنعرفوكى  مفيش فايده 

وابقى اتفقى انتى وبنت شهريار  مين تضرب ومين تضرب برضه 

سؤالين كده صغيرين 

- اسمك فى المنتدى هو اسمك الحقيقى ؟؟

-  انتى لسه بتدرسى ولا بتشتغلى ؟؟؟؟

-  ايه هو  مجال عملك ؟؟؟

حنعرفوكى حنعرفوكى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> سؤالي الأولاني هو ..
> مممممممممممم
> توقيعك شكله عامل ازاي ؟!
> كلام و صور ؟
> ولا 
> صور ؟
> ولا 
> صورة ؟
> ولا
> ...


*اه صح تفرق بصي هو ص ك و ل ر ا ة م 

الضوء بيتعبني شوية*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياجود موررنج يا من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> اين انت ياعم يامدوخنا
> ايه الاجابات الهيمالانية دى
> انجليزى دا يامرسى؟؟
> 
> من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> اتوقفت قبل كدا فى المنتدى  ؟؟
> جاوووووووووووووووووووووب


*هو اليي بيتوقف بيرجع*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> هو مش عاوز يعبرنا ليه  مش عارف هو نومة تقيل ؟
> 
>  من انا ؟
> 
> اى قاعة تحب  دايما التواجد بيها ؟


*نومة تقيل أوكر ذيادة في مج 

سواح*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> انتى هربتى ولا خفتى ولا ايه 
> 
> متخافيش 
> 
> حنعرفوكى حنعرفوكى  مفيش فايده 
> 
> وابقى اتفقى انتى وبنت شهريار  مين تضرب ومين تضرب برضه 
> ...


*اللقب لأ 

المجال حاليا بشتغلكم*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟

اتوقع   بنت شهريار

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
طيب يا من أنا يا سكرة..دوريلي كرسيكي كده يا حبي و ركزي معايا 

_انتي عندي على الماسنجر؟؟؟
_اسمك النيك نيم عربي و لا انجليزي يا حبيبة قلبي؟؟؟
_ياترى قعدتي على كرسي التعارف قبل كده؟؟؟..

راجعالك تاني بس ركزززززززززززززززززززي و ججاووووووووووبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييي

عبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييير خليها تجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوب...
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *اللقب لأ 
> 
> المجال حاليا بشتغلكم*


تشتغلى مين ياحلوة
دا احنا نشتغل بلد
احنا بس سايبينك اصول الضيافة  ::-s: 

قوليلى ياشابة 
الاخت بتحضر ميتنج ولا من الممتنعوووووووووووووووون ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> من انا ؟
> 
> اتوقع   بنت شهريار


حاااااااااااش وكلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ونط فى الحلة  :Helpsmilie2: 

هو انا رخمة كدا يا ناصر
دا حتى من انا دا
شكلة هيبقى اول قتيل عندنا  :: 





> *
> طيب يا من أنا يا سكرة..دوريلي كرسيكي كده يا حبي و ركزي معايا 
> 
> راجعالك تاني بس ركزززززززززززززززززززي و ججاووووووووووبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييي
> 
> عبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييير خليها تجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوب...
> *


ركزززززززززززززززززززززززززى مع ابلتشك سارة يابنت
اخليها تجاوب !!
لا والله خليها انتى
انا معرفهاش  :O O:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أهلا بيكى معانا يا من أنا

قوليلى يا قمر أنتى من القاهرة ولا من محافظة أخرى

واذا كنتى من محافظة أخرى قوللنا هى ايه؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> اتوقع   بنت شهريار


*مكنش العشم تقول كده يا حسين*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> طيب يا من أنا يا سكرة..دوريلي كرسيكي كده يا حبي و ركزي معايا 
> 
> _انتي عندي على الماسنجر؟؟؟
> _اسمك النيك نيم عربي و لا انجليزي يا حبيبة قلبي؟؟؟
> _ياترى قعدتي على كرسي التعارف قبل كده؟؟؟..
> 
> راجعالك تاني بس ركزززززززززززززززززززي و ججاووووووووووبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييي
> 
> ...


*اهو مركزة  تحبي أبص في عينيكي بالمرة  
شوفيني كدا موجودة  
لو لقتيني عندك هاتعرفي عربي و لا 
لأ ارجعي لصاحب الكرسي بقة 
يا عبير ماتخليني أجاوب بقة 
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إزيك يا من أنونتي يا حبيبتي 

وعودا حميدا للجنس الناعم متخفيا في ثوب من أنا _ مش تقولولي أهلاوي _ ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قوليلي يا كميلة شاركتي في مواضيع ليه قبل كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( وعجبتك ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)

وقوليلي كمان من غير لف ولا دوران لحسن بسرعة اقلب علي وش الجنان 

النيك نيم بتاعك عربي ولا إنجليزي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *اهو مركزة  تحبي أبص في عينيكي بالمرة  
> شوفيني كدا موجودة  
> لو لقتيني عندك هاتعرفي عربي و لا 
> لأ ارجعي لصاحب الكرسي بقة 
> يا عبير ماتخليني أجاوب بقة 
> *


عبير مين
فين .. ليه
انا ولااااااااااااااااااااا اعرفك يا حلوة  :Banned2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> تشتغلى مين ياحلوة
> دا احنا نشتغل بلد
> احنا بس سايبينك اصول الضيافة 
> 
> قوليلى ياشابة 
> الاخت بتحضر ميتنج ولا من الممتنعوووووووووووووووون ؟؟؟


*أذي البلد طيب علي حسكم  حصلنا الرعب و التهديد يا حجة  
تعيشي و ناخد سوا ميتنج*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو انا رخمة كدا يا ناصر
> دا حتى من انا دا
> شكلة هيبقى اول قتيل عندنا



*صح انتي ارخم طبعا*

----------


## the_chemist

سالخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

هو أنتى جيتي و لا الهوا رماكى يا من أنت

طب قولى في الإستخوبث كده إسمك اييييييييييييييييييه؟

مش هأقول لحد خالث بس ناخد التقييم و نقول لك شكرنننن

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلا بيكى معانا يا من أنا
> 
> قوليلى يا قمر أنتى من القاهرة ولا من محافظة أخرى
> 
> واذا كنتى من محافظة أخرى قوللنا هى ايه؟؟؟



*حاضي هاقوي انا من هنا  
هاتلوحيني لماما بقة يا تنت *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إزيك يا من أنونتي يا حبيبتي 
> 
> وعودا حميدا للجنس الناعم متخفيا في ثوب من أنا _ مش تقولولي أهلاوي _ ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قوليلي يا كميلة شاركتي في مواضيع ليه قبل كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( وعجبتك ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
> 
> وقوليلي كمان من غير لف ولا دوران لحسن بسرعة اقلب علي وش الجنان 
> 
> النيك نيم بتاعك عربي ولا إنجليزي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*انتي أوليلي مواديعك و انا ولاكي أئول شالكت و لا ماشلكتش 
مافيش وش علي فوشيا طيب  
هو مافيش غير نيك نيمي في البلد و لا أيه*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

مين قالكم بس ان من انا  

من الجنس الناعم ؟

قولى يا جميل 

بلاش النيك نيم علشان بيعصبك....! 


اسم الدخول بتاعك عربى ولا عربى ولا يمكن يكون عربى ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> سالخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> هو أنتى جيتي و لا الهوا رماكى يا من أنت
> 
> طب قولى في الإستخوبث كده إسمك اييييييييييييييييييه؟
> 
> مش هأقول لحد خالث بس ناخد التقييم و نقول لك شكرنننن


*سالخير عليك يا أبا العمدة  
اني لسة جاية طوالي اهو و رماني المكروباز  
أهيه و دي تيجي بردو عمدتنا مايعرفنيش يا عيب الشوم يا ولاد*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حصل لينا الشرف 

وشفنا حضرتك فى لقاء عالهوى ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> قولى يا جميل


*يا جميل * 



> اسم الدخول بتاعك عربى ولا عربى ولا يمكن يكون عربى ؟


*ولا عربي ولا يمكن * 



> وشفنا حضرتك فى لقاء عالهوى ؟


*لقاء علي الهوي ده ملسلس لماما يسرا *

----------


## ناصرالصديق

طيب اديمى رقمك  


ومش هقول لنينتى الحاجة  تمنع عنك المصرف:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

على رأى   اهلاوى  عندك كام لمبة  منوره وكام لمبة مطفية ؟

----------


## the_chemist

هو أنا حاسس أنه كان في حوار بيننا

ممكن تفكرينى يا جميلة

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
مش عارفة يا من أنا ردودك دي فكرتني بسين في بالي 

بس بجد و الله من غير تهريج لازم تجاوبي أوضح من كده شوية...ضللي براحتك يا ستي بس خليكي واضحة 

المهم...
_آخر موضوع ليكِ كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟و أنا علقت فيه ولا لأ؟؟؟...
_ياترى أنا بعلق في مواضيع ليكِ؟؟؟و لو نعم آخر موضوع رديت عليكِ فيه كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟؟
_النيك نيم بتاعك معناه ايه؟؟

و ركزززززززززززززززي و أيوووووووووووون بصي في عنيا قوي سيادتك 
و العبي كويس 

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب اديمى رقمك  
> 
> 
> ومش هقول لنينتى الحاجة  تمنع عنك المصرف:


*رقم اية؟ و لا ائولك خليها تمنعه * 



> على رأى اهلاوى عندك كام لمبة منوره وكام لمبة مطفية ؟


*شالو العداد و النوار كاتع*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو أنا حاسس أنه كان في حوار بيننا
> 
> ممكن تفكرينى يا جميلة


*افكرك ليه ما انت كده كيويس*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> مش عارفة يا من أنا ردودك دي فكرتني بسين في بالي 
> 
> بس بجد و الله من غير تهريج لازم تجاوبي أوضح من كده شوية...ضللي براحتك يا ستي بس خليكي واضحة 
> 
> المهم...
> _آخر موضوع ليكِ كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟و أنا علقت فيه ولا لأ؟؟؟...
> _ياترى أنا بعلق في مواضيع ليكِ؟؟؟و لو نعم آخر موضوع رديت عليكِ فيه كان في أنهي قاعة؟؟؟
> _النيك نيم بتاعك معناه ايه؟؟
> ...


*سين  بالكاتشاب و لا سادة بقة؟؟
- نقول تاني المناقشات و لا علقتي 
- لأ 
- معناه نيك نيم  

حاضي يا معنمي هانعب كيويس*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياخوووووووووووووووووووووووفى عليك يامن انا
شكلك هتاكل ضرررررررررررررررررررررررب  :: 

جاوب ياعم وارحمنا
هنتضرب انا وانت  :: 

وبعدين متحطش عينك على التقييم ياحلو انت ياحلو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا احنا هنا معانا عوصابات للمافيا
يعنى هيجيبووووووووك هيجيبووووووووووووووووووووك

اتفضل جاوووووووووووووووووب  :3: 

هل انت من رواد فك التكشيرة ؟؟
لك مواضيع فيها مؤخراً ؟؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ياخوووووووووووووووووووووووفى عليك يامن انا
> شكلك هتاكل ضرررررررررررررررررررررررب 
> 
> جاوب ياعم وارحمنا
> هنتضرب انا وانت


واضح يا عبير اننا حنسمع عن اول جريمة قتل فى مسابقة من انا ؟؟؟


امبارح تأكدى لى ان هناك محاولة لاغتيال من انا ستتم اليوم قبل الساعة تلاته الا تلت 

والخلاف فقط على طريقة  تنفيذ  القتل بالرصاص ولا كباية ليموناضه 

ربنا يستر 

سؤال  اخير يا من انا 

نفسك  قبل القتل تاكل توت ؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايع العنف دا
مفيش بيبسى بدل الليموناضة

يامن اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
صحى النووووووووووووووووووووووم

----------


## ريـم

ااااااااااااااه
صورة و كلام ..
طب مش تقولي كده من الأول يا من انا ؟!  :: 
ممممم ..
طب عمرك فوق الـ 20 ؟! ولا فوق الـ 30 ؟! 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

امممممممممممممممممممممممممم
من انا 
من اقرب اصدقاء ليك فى المنتددددددددددددددى ؟؟

----------


## the_chemist

و الله يا اسكندرانى

أنا بأفكر في وسيلة قتل رحيمة شوية

كوباية الليمونادة هتطول شوية و ممكن تجيب له زغطة

لذا فأنا بأفكر نعمل زى أم على مع شجرة الدر

طريقة حنينة صح

----------


## loly_h

*ياصباح الخيــــر ياعبيـــــــــــر

ماشاء الله كل يوم بتهدينا من انــــــــــا يدوخنا

باين عليكى موش خايفة على نفسك

ومقطعة البطاقة

بس اوك

وراكى وورا من انا لغاية مايتعرف

مـــــن انـــــــا ... يامن انــــــــــا

دوختنا ... دوختنـــــــــــا

ده كان نشيد الصباح 

طيب يامن انــــــــــا

ليكى قرايب مشتركين بالمنتدى؟؟؟

وتوقيعك عبارة عن كلمات ؟؟؟

وعلى ماتجاوبى وتشربى الليموناضة

 اتوقع ان من انــــــــا

أميــــــــــــرة

*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟

انت حضرتك  مش معبرنا لييه ؟

عاوز تاخد التقييم لوحدك ؟

حضرتك لك موضوعات فى قاعة  فك التكشيره ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياخوووووووووووووووووووووووفى عليك يامن انا
> شكلك هتاكل ضرررررررررررررررررررررررب 
> 
> جاوب ياعم وارحمنا
> هنتضرب انا وانت 
> 
> وبعدين متحطش عينك على التقييم ياحلو انت ياحلو
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دا احنا هنا معانا عوصابات للمافيا
> ...


*ضرب مين يا زلابية  
ما قلنا سواح يعني ابقي رواد أه 
أه(من أنا؟)*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> واضح يا عبير اننا حنسمع عن اول جريمة قتل فى مسابقة من انا ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> امبارح تأكدى لى ان هناك محاولة لاغتيال من انا ستتم اليوم قبل الساعة تلاته الا تلت 
> 
> والخلاف فقط على طريقة  تنفيذ  القتل بالرصاص ولا كباية ليموناضه 
> 
> ربنا يستر 
> 
> ...


*مش بحب ليموناضة  أنا عايزة عصير قصب  
توت توت قطر صغنتوت توت توت بالليل بيفوت  أوعي وشك بقة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايع العنف دا
> مفيش بيبسى بدل الليموناضة
> 
> يامن اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> صحى النووووووووووووووووووووووم


*ما بلاش وش بقة صحينا أهو  
بيبسي!!! ما نجيبلك غدا احسن يا أحلي أخواتك*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟

انتى لسه مغيرة التوقيع بتاعك قريب صح ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ااااااااااااااه
> صورة و كلام ..
> طب مش تقولي كده من الأول يا من انا ؟! 
> ممممم ..
> طب عمرك فوق الـ 20 ؟! ولا فوق الـ 30 ؟!


*ايه الشطارة دية  
اديني بقول  
أنا عمري 14716800د*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> امممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> من انا 
> من اقرب اصدقاء ليك فى المنتددددددددددددددى ؟؟


*كتييييير أصدقائي دول روحي روحي روحي*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> و الله يا اسكندرانى
> 
> أنا بأفكر في وسيلة قتل رحيمة شوية
> 
> كوباية الليمونادة هتطول شوية و ممكن تجيب له زغطة
> 
> لذا فأنا بأفكر نعمل زى أم على مع شجرة الدر
> 
> طريقة حنينة صح


*انا شايفة انك ماتفكرش أحسن*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ياصباح الخيــــر ياعبيـــــــــــر
> 
> ماشاء الله كل يوم بتهدينا من انــــــــــا يدوخنا
> 
> باين عليكى موش خايفة على نفسك
> 
> ومقطعة البطاقة
> 
> بس اوك
> ...



*المنتدي كله عائلة واحدة  
لأ قولنا  
و ماله توكعي  بس سلميلي عليها *

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ايه الشطارة دية  
> اديني بقول  
> أنا عمري 14716800د*


عمرك دا ولا رقم بطاقتك يابنت
متلعبيش فى عداد عمرك بقى  :BRAWA: 

لك اخوات فى المنتدى ؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> انت حضرتك  مش معبرنا لييه ؟
> 
> عاوز تاخد التقييم لوحدك ؟
> 
> حضرتك لك موضوعات فى قاعة  فك التكشيره ؟


*حضرتي معبركم اهو 
التقيم ابو ودنين بقة  
طبعا ليه (من أنا)  و ----*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> انتى لسه مغيرة التوقيع بتاعك قريب صح ؟


*أيه الشطارة دي!!!!!  لأ طبعا ماغيرتوشي *

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟


الصورة    الرمزيه الى جنب  الاسم 

صوره  شخصيه  ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عمرك دا ولا رقم بطاقتك يابنت
> متلعبيش فى عداد عمرك بقى 
> 
> لك اخوات فى المنتدى ؟؟؟


*لأ ده رقم البقال الي تحت بيتنا  
ما قلنا ماليش  لو قصدك خوات شقة يعني  يبقي لأ*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> 
> الصورة    الرمزيه الى جنب  الاسم 
> 
> صوره  شخصيه  ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*ولا*

----------


## the_chemist

> *لأ ده رقم البقال الي تحت بيتنا  
> ما قلنا ماليش  لو قصدك خوات شقة يعني  يبقي لأ*


ههههههههههههههههههه

هو في أخوات شقة و أخوات فيللا يا من اسمك ايه أنتى

طيب ممكن فيللا في مارينا بقي

طيب أنا معرفش أعيش من غير ما أفكر

علشان كده فشلت في أنى أكون رئيس جمهورية

شدى اللحاف بقي

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟

انت مسجل  فى المنتدى سنة 2005 ؟ واحد ؟ اتنين

؟

----------


## فراس الغامدي

*مسااااااء النوووور والسروووووور 


مساااااء الورد والزهوووووووور




اهلن اهلن بمن انا ياعاااااااايش بي الهنااااااا




اهلن اهلن بمن انا وخد باااااالك مني انااااااا





انا كنت بفكر يطلع مين من انا 




وفضلت افكررررر














وااااااافكرررررر














وزاااااد التفكيرررررررر














متاااااابع في التفكيرررررر














بس الحقيقة انا كنت بفكر بمن أنا في الحلقة الي بعد دة مش الحلقة دة







لانو الحلقة دة من أنا معروووف معرووووف وبااااين ومكشوووف وبي الاماااارة لابس 

صوووووووووووووووووووووووف




يامن انا يامن انا النهاية عندي انااااااااا




من انا +انا مين -هو مين = مصراوية جداااااا







يالله يالله ياااااشهر ياااار سلمينا التقيم 

انا مستني اعلان اسمي 

ومفش عندي اي مشكلة لو اعلنتي اسمي في نهاية الحلقة على شان خاطر من انا 




انا عندي كم امتحاااااان وراااااجع استلم التقيم 






*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو في أخوات شقة و أخوات فيللا يا من اسمك ايه أنتى
> 
> طيب ممكن فيللا في مارينا بقي
> 
> طيب أنا معرفش أعيش من غير ما أفكر
> 
> علشان كده فشلت في أنى أكون رئيس جمهورية
> ...


*شقة وتكسر الشين يعني شقيق  اتعلموها بقي 
فشلت في دي بس يعني !!! الليمبي فيشل يا رجالة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> انت مسجل  فى المنتدى سنة 2005 ؟ واحد ؟ اتنين
> 
> ؟


*واحد اتنين سرجي مرجي أنت حكيم و لا تمرجي 
علشان روحك القتالية دي بأمانة بداياتي في المنتدي كانت قبل 2005بكتير 
ها حكيم و لا تمرجي بقة  
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> من انا +انا مين -هو مين = مصراوية جداااااا
> 
> *


*شايفين أهو ده أخرة الي يفكر يا ولاد  
نشنت يا فالح  ايه الشطارة دي بس 
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياجمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعه
كدا غلط غلط غلط
عيب فى حقكم يعنى
من انا ياخد منكم التقييم
يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ 
فكروااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا
هاتوا الورقة والقلم واحسبوهاااااااااااااااااا
خلونا ندفنيهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

من انااااااااااااااااا
حبيبة قلبى بجد وحشتينى 
هما سؤالين
سنك بالتحديد ما بين 20 ل 30 ولا من 30 ل 40 وتجاوبى  بتحديد الاختيار والنبى
الصورة الرمزية اللى جنب اسمك صورة بنت ولا صورة وردة ولا صورة دينية
بصى معرفش اية الاسئلة الذكية دى بس جاوبى بقى وخلاص معلش
انا بحبك اوى بقى والله 
دعاء

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*يالا بقي إنصرفو كده و وروني جمال خطوتكم وسيبوني شوية اليوزر بتاعي وحشني بقة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انااااااااااااااااا
> حبيبة قلبى بجد وحشتينى 
> هما سؤالين
> سنك بالتحديد ما بين 20 ل 30 ولا من 30 ل 40 وتجاوبى  بتحديد الاختيار والنبى
> الصورة الرمزية اللى جنب اسمك صورة بنت ولا صورة وردة ولا صورة دينية
> بصى معرفش اية الاسئلة الذكية دى بس جاوبى بقى وخلاص معلش
> انا بحبك اوى بقى والله 
> دعاء


*وحشتك!!!  طيب صادقة يا كدابة 
20 : 40 
لا ده و لا ده و لا ده 

بتحبيني  طيب هاتيجي تكلمي أبويا امتي*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مالك كدا يامن انا بالراحه علينا شويه 
طيب مش عاوزين تقييم ولا كورة خضرا 
المهم القعده الحلوة دى سيبك بقى منهم وخليكى معايا
انا بتوقعك يامن انا انك تكون واحده من اثنين 
اما بنت شهريار او مصراويه 
لو بنت شهريار يبقى خير وهاخد الكوره يعنى هاخدها 
اما لو طلعت مصراويه يبقى حظى حلو وبردو هاخد الكوره الخضرا 
فايه رأى حضرتك انتى مين فيهم بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هرجع تانى تكونى فكرتى انتى مين 
اقصد اكون فكرت انتى مين  :good:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مـن أنا؟
					

مش بحب ليموناضة  أنا عايزة عصير قصب  
توت توت قطر صغنتوت توت توت بالليل بيفوت  أوعي وشك بقة 


يا من انا ؟؟؟؟؟

اقولك توت تقولى قطر صغتوت  

ماشى براحتك 

سؤالين بس مش اكتر 
السؤال الاول : ماهو رايك فى هذه الحكمة مالك يا بخت ...مين بين البخوت لبخت 

السؤال الثانى : ايه رايك فى هذه الصورة 


قال متعرفش توت قال*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

ايه ياعم الاسكندرانى 


انت كنت  نايم  وصحيت 


قولى  يا من انا ؟


مافيش عندى غير انى  اتوقع ( من انا   حنان )

----------


## زهــــراء

ممممممممممممممم
ياخسارة غبت يومين لقيت الدنيا ظلمت  :: 

بصي يا من أنا ...
أنتِ عندك 28 سنة المفروض لأنك حطيتي عمرك بالدقائق لما حولتيني وحولته طلع 28 سنة ...
ايه تاني ...مممممممم إسمك مكون من مقطع واحد ...
آخر موضوع ليكِ في المناقشات ...يعني مش حنان ولا أميرة  :Busted Red: 
مسجلة في مونتى من قبل 2005 ...مش مصراوية يعني ولا أميرة برضه لأنها سجلت في 2005 :Ranting2: 

راجعة تانيييييييييييييييييييييييي آه لو طلعتي اللي في بالي حأموتك هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله عليكى يازوزو
كنتى غطسانة فين
الورقة والقلم جت
كله يوووووووووووووووووسع
اعوعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زهــــراء

بتضحكي يابيرو  ::  :: 
ماشي ياماما أما نشوف شو آخرتها مع من أنا  :l2: 
من أنااااااااااا ده لو عرفت إنك لعبتي بمعلوماية واحدة حأكلك أكل :Eat: ..دوختيني :Dry: 
مممممممممممم قوليلي كده ...
انتي متأكدة ان كل معلوماتك مظبوطة ؟؟ ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم  من انا ؟

انت باين عليك مادفعتش اشتراك النت الشهر ده 

ودى غلطة بنت شهريار 

طيب قولنا واحنا  نعمل جمعية ونلم  لك  الاشتراك 

انتهى اليوم التالت وانت عامل غياب 

يلا تعالى ......................!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

واضح كده يا ست من انا هانم انك مش هاتجيبيها لبر وان اهلاوي كان ارحم بكتير 

عشان كده انا مش هاسأل وهاتوقع علي طول وربنا يسترررررررررررر

وحسابك معايا بعد ما تقلعي القناع 

اتوقع كده والله اعلم انها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بنت مصر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

:Dribble:  ::sorry::  :Baby:  :2:  ::p:  :Gun2: 

Amira

????

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> مالك كدا يامن انا بالراحه علينا شويه 
> طيب مش عاوزين تقييم ولا كورة خضرا 
> المهم القعده الحلوة دى سيبك بقى منهم وخليكى معايا
> انا بتوقعك يامن انا انك تكون واحده من اثنين 
> اما بنت شهريار او مصراويه 
> لو بنت شهريار يبقى خير وهاخد الكوره يعنى هاخدها 
> اما لو طلعت مصراويه يبقى حظى حلو وبردو هاخد الكوره الخضرا 
> فايه رأى حضرتك انتى مين فيهم بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


*أنا الي طول عمري ماحبتش*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> يا من انا ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اقولك توت تقولى قطر صغتوت  
> 
> ماشى براحتك 
> 
> سؤالين بس مش اكتر 
> ...


*الاجابة الاولي: هي فين الحكمة في الكلام يعني  
الاجابة التانية: رأيي فيها من ناحية ايه  من غير شر كده 
أه قال  قال ايه بقة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه ياعم الاسكندرانى 
> 
> انت كنت  نايم  وصحيت 
> 
> قولى  يا من انا ؟
> 
> مافيش عندى غير انى  اتوقع ( من انا   حنان )


*يا توقعاتك يا هولندا 
*




> السلام عليكم من انا ؟
> 
> انت باين عليك مادفعتش اشتراك النت الشهر ده 
> 
> ودى غلطة بنت شهريار 
> 
> طيب قولنا واحنا نعمل جمعية ونلم لك الاشتراك 
> 
> انتهى اليوم التالت وانت عامل غياب 
> ...


[B]اه مادفعتش لسة  :Banned2:  [/Bاحنا هانحمرأ و لا ايه فين الجمعية الي لمتوها  :Gun2:  ]

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ممممممممممممممم
> ياخسارة غبت يومين لقيت الدنيا ظلمت 
> 
> بصي يا من أنا ...
> أنتِ عندك 28 سنة المفروض لأنك حطيتي عمرك بالدقائق لما حولتيني وحولته طلع 28 سنة ...
> ايه تاني ...مممممممم إسمك مكون من مقطع واحد ...
> آخر موضوع ليكِ في المناقشات ...يعني مش حنان ولا أميرة 
> مسجلة في مونتى من قبل 2005 ...مش مصراوية يعني ولا أميرة برضه لأنها سجلت في 2005
> 
> راجعة تانيييييييييييييييييييييييي آه لو طلعتي اللي في بالي حأموتك هههههههههههههههههه


*ايه الحلاوة دي  مبروك علي الحول  شكلك بقي احلي كتير أكيد 
اه واحد لحد دلوقتي ماشية كويس 
-=_----+ احم احم  
نركز شوية بقي قولت علاقتي بالمنتدي بدأت من قبل 2005  بس جددت علاقتي معاه أصلنا واخدين بعض عن حب 
مسكين اوي الي في بالك ده*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> Amira
> 
> ????


ماشى كلام زوزا
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااميرة 
دعاء

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بتضحكي يابيرو 
> ماشي ياماما أما نشوف شو آخرتها مع من أنا 
> من أنااااااااااا ده لو عرفت إنك لعبتي بمعلوماية واحدة حأكلك أكل..دوختيني
> مممممممممممم قوليلي كده ...
> انتي متأكدة ان كل معلوماتك مظبوطة ؟؟


*دخلك خيتي شو بتعتئدي انتي ؟  
انتي بتشكي في اجابتي  آه آه قلبي  أخرجي برا بيتي  
شوفتيني و انا بطردك*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> واضح كده يا ست من انا هانم انك مش هاتجيبيها لبر وان اهلاوي كان ارحم بكتير 
> 
> عشان كده انا مش هاسأل وهاتوقع علي طول وربنا يسترررررررررررر
> 
> وحسابك معايا بعد ما تقلعي القناع 
> 
> اتوقع كده والله اعلم انها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بنت مصر


*

يا حلاوتك يا جمالك خليتي للباقين أيه !!!
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> Amira
> 
> ????


*إشمعني !!!!  

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماشى كلام زوزا
> اااااااااااااااااااااااااااميرة 
> دعاء


*أحمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد      منـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
انما ماقولتليش هاتيجي تطلبي ايدي امتة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*حدش فيه عنده سؤال  حدش مشغول البال*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *أحمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد      منـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
> انما ماقولتليش هاتيجي تطلبي ايدي امتة*


لما اتفق مع ماما زوزو  :2: 
دعاء

----------


## the_chemist

> *أحمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد      منـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
> انما ماقولتليش هاتيجي تطلبي ايدي امتة*


سيبك من دعاء

دعاء هتيجى تطلب إيدك و بس

أنا هاجى أشيل كله شروة واحدة

و إطمنى مهرك نخلة ببلحها بعجوتها 

إيه رأييييييك

----------


## بنت شهريار

جووووووووووووود موررررررررررررررررررررررننج
ايه دا ايه دا
لو كنت اعرف ان من انا هيجيلك عرسان
وكمان حد هيعملة جمعية
ويدفعلة فلوس النت
كنت لعبت انا من انا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مين هياخد التقييم
باقى من الوقت ساعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششش
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ندااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة كمبيوترااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
بركاااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك يامن انا
الباور اتحرق فى الكمبيوتر

سرك باااااااااااااااااااااااااااتع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل واحد دخل الحلقة بقى يحترررررررررررررررررررررس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل

حقيقى سعدت جدااااا بحلقتنا المميزة

اللى كانت ضيفتنا فيها من اغلى الناس عندى

اخت وصديقة وانتييييييييييم مونتى كمان

والشهادة لله
غلسة زيى بالظببببببببببببببببط
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لمؤاخذة يامن انا

الواحد يقول اللى له واللى عليه

ودلوقتى نقول


اظهرررررررررررر










وبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان








علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك











البتنجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان






لالالالالالا










قصدى الحبهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان










لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا










ييييييييييييييييييييييه


















تعالى وخلاص

















ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




*AMIIIIIIIIIIIIIRA*






دا انتى هتاكلى ضرررررررررررررررررب

هههههههههههههههههههههه




اجرى انا بقى اجيب فائز الحلقة

معلش بقى يا اوختشى

الندالة كنز لا يفنى 


حقيقى استمتعت جدااااا بردودك الخطيرة المريبة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واتمنى تكونى قضيتى وقت جميل

تحياتى ومودتى اليكِ دائما
 :f2: 


انتظرووووووووووووووووووووونى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ياصباح الخيــــر ياعبيـــــــــــر
> 
> ماشاء الله كل يوم بتهدينا من انــــــــــا يدوخنا
> 
> باين عليكى موش خايفة على نفسك
> 
> ومقطعة البطاقة
> 
> بس اوك
> ...


ومع مطابقة الشرووووووووووووووط
ومراجعة قونين مسابقة من انا
والتووووووووووووقع الصريح الصحيح

نعلن فوز جميلتنا 

لوووووووووووووووووووووووولى 

دى مش زغروطة
دا 
loly_h
بس بالعربو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الف مبروك التقييم ياقمر
عقبااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى ياررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسعدنى تواجدك معنا ومرورك العاطر دائما فى مسابقتنا الجميلة
شكرا لكِ

والف مبروك
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

طبعاً بنهنى و نبارك للغالية 

Loly_h
علي التقييم و أولاً علي معرفة من الجانى

أما الشقية

اللى جعلتنى مجرماً  يوووووه جعلتنى أفكر

فمش عارف 

ناوى أفكر

ثم أفكرر

و بعدين هأفكررر

لسه عندكم وقت و لا مستعجلين

لو مستعجلين إقعدوا نفكررررر شوية و بعدين إبقوا

إقعدوا نفكررررررررررررر

بس مش عارف 

هو إحنا كنا  بنقول ايه؟؟!!

هو ايه في ايه

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

بنفكر للجنية اللى دوختنا

Amira

----------


## Amira

*اتمني أني كنت ضيفة خفيفة عليكم لأني سعدت بتواجدي معاكم بجد * 

*لولي مبروك التقيم يا قمر  ناس تتسأل و ناس تتقيم * 

*بس انتي عرفتيني أزاي *

----------


## ريـم

أميرة..
دوختيني  :Closedeyes: 
عارفة؟! انا فقدت الأمل خالص بعد الرقم العجيب اللي حطتيه في السن..
بس زهراء عرفته، ما شاء الله عليها.. 
بس كانت حلقة حلوة قوي  :: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

وأنا كمان دخت ياريما  :: 
أميرررررررررررررررة 
والله وطلعتي اللي في بالي يبقى حأموتك ياأميرة  :: 
طول ماأنا قاعدة أرتب في المعلومات كنت حاسة إن من أنا تبقى ياأنتي ياحنان بس لعبتي في المعلومات على فكرة  ::p:  

حلقة جميلة ياأميرة نورتي.. :f: ..
لولي الغالية..ألف مبروك ياقمر مايجيبها إلا لولي.. :f: ...

خالص التحايا للجميع..

----------


## محمد على احمد

من انا؟





من انا؟





دا انا مش عارف





مين انا؟





اقولكوا





شوفوا مين ارخم واحد ف الموقع




وحيقلكم مين هوة



متابع من بعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــد خالص

----------


## بنت شهريار

عدناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا




وأتيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





ورجعناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





بعد غياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب





لاننا مستحيل نخالف الشروط والعقود






وكان معانا عقد مسجل بينا وبين من أنا







ولظروف قاهرية غاب عننا







وانتظرناة













واستنينااااااااااااااااااااة














وجلسناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا











وقمنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا









وأكلنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا










وشربنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




وفجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأة




طلعلنا الضيف من الفنجاااااااااااااااااان



نياهاهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااا





اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل



جود مورننج عليكم 
بعد الضهر 




ومع فنجان النسكافية بالشخابيط اللى فوقيه

جه معانا 




ضيفنا العزيز 





ضيفنا اللذيذ 







ضيفنا الجميل 






ضيفنا اللى محدش قادر عليه






ولا عارف يجارية
 :Eat:  :Eat: 









ضيفنا صاحب التواجد الشيق




المنتشر كالنسيم
 :Smart:  :Lol2: 


بس دائما معاه ضيييييييييييييييييف






بيحاورة فى كل ردودة
 :Poster Spam: 



ضيف مع الضيف






قوى وجبار
 :No: 



ولا يقدر عليه تيار







ضيفنا العزيز


*مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا*








اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...


*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك





الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...





الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..




والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*





ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة





اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة






ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا




وان شاء الله معك
متابعوووووووووووووون
 


اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

ابقوااااااااااا معناااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Amira

> المنتشر كالنسيم
> 
> بس دائما معاه ضيييييييييييييييييف
> 
> بيحاورة فى كل ردودة ، ضيف مع الضيف


*بقولك يا من أنا ... يعني ايه ضيف و بيكون معاك دايما ضيف؟؟* 
*ترجم يا مسعود * 

*جاية تاني*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أهلا بيك يا من أنا من جديد

ونسأل ونقووووول

1- أنت ذكر أم أنثى

2- أنت عضو أم مشرف

جاوب لحد لما أرجع لك تانى*

----------


## nour2005

عبييييييير انا في الاول شكيت بكلامك ده: ::-s: 
دائما معاه ضيييييييييييييييييف
بيحاورة فى كل ردودة
بس انا عارفة انك بتتوهينا  :Dribble: 
ماشي يا عبير ولو ان الموضوع عجبني جدا ومصرّة على معرفة "من انا "
وخصوصي ان الحلقة دي هي الحلقة 13
يعني ده يوم سعد وهنا : :Animal Rooster: 
بسم الله نبتدي الاسئلة :من انا ؟ انت عضو او مشرف ؟ ذكر او انثى ؟
جديد او قديم في مونتي ؟ 
وخد بالك راجعالك تاني انت وعبير لاني واثقة المرة دي اني حاعرفك ::-s:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ضيفنا الجميل 
> ضيفنا اللى محدش قادر عليه
> ولا عارف يجارية
> ضيفنا صاحب التواجد الشيق
> المنتشر كالنسيم
> بس دائما معاه ضيييييييييييييييييف
> بيحاورة فى كل ردودة
> ضيف مع الضيف
> قوى وجبار
> ولا يقدر عليه تيار



ايه المقدمة الغريبه دى 

انتى بتستفزينا يا بنت شهريار صح 

لعلمك  انتى ومن انا الـ 13 !!

المره دى حيقع  قبل الساعة ما تدق 12 يا سندريللا

سؤالى ببساطه قوووووووووى

مين الضيف اللى انت بتحاوره ؟؟

----------


## سوما

من أنا؟؟؟ أنت فين من زمان؟؟؟؟ يا مرحبا.. :: 
بجد يا عبير وحشتنا المسابقة دى أوى.. ::$: 
ده تسجيل حضور فقط وبقول ل: من أنا؟؟ نحن هنا يا فندم.. ولى عودة بشوية أسئلة أن شاء الله وياريت تيجى مع ضيفك وتجيب واجبك معاك ليه ولينا.. :: 
بس قبل ما أمشى سؤال على الماشى: ضيفك الدائم تبع هو ولا هى؟؟  ::

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

اخلن وسخلن اخلا وسخلن

حمدالله على السلامة

ومرحبتين يا ضيفنا العزيز


عود أحمد ان شاء الله

ونلتقى بعد الاجابة على الاسئلة السابقة


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اهلا بضيفنا الجديد الثالث عشر 
سؤال كدا على الماشى 
مهنه حضرتك ايه ؟
راجعه تانى  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

*اهلا اهلا يا من انا*
*نورتنا يا فندم*
*وعلي بال ما تصحي من النوم*
*اروح انا اجهز الغداء*
*ما تتفضل معانا*
*واهو فرصة نتعرف وندردش سوااا*
*قولي بقي يا من انا سنك كام سنة؟*
*ومسجل في ابناء مصر من امتي؟*
*واكتر مواضيعك ليك في اي قاعة؟*
*كفاية كده وراجعة تاني*
**



*عبير اتصدقي الموضوع كان وحشني فعلا*
*وكنت لسه هاسألك عليه... سبحان الله*
*تسلمي يا احلي بيرو*

----------


## loly_h

*بيرو حبيبتى

حمد الله على سلامة رجوع الموضوع

بجد والله لمتنا ليها وحشة كبيييييييرة

يارب دايما متجمعين وراعبين من أنــــا



مــــــــن أنــــــــــا ...

انت جيت يارمضان

نورتنا ياابو صيام

والغدا جهز وكلناه

وقربنا على العشا ولسه من انـــــا موش جة

حد يعرفة الطريق ليكون تاه ياجماعة

بس حبيت امسى على من انــــــا

وإن شاء الله ليا صولات وجولات فى الحلقة

وعاوزة اطمنك  يامن انــــــــا إنك

مكشوف مكشوف ياولــــــــــدى

قول إن شاء الله

ورجعالك

*

----------


## Amira

> *مــــــــن أنــــــــــا ...* 
> *انت جيت يارمضان* 
> *نورتنا ياابو صيام*


*و فين الشهقة يا لولي  ... انت جيت "شهقة" يا رمضان* 

*بس انت اختفيت روحت فين يا ضيف و معاك ضيف * 

*من الاخر كده .. اعرفك شخصيا ؟؟ و بصيغة أخري سبق لينا التعامل ؟؟؟* 
*طيب سألتني في الكرسي؟ و لا لأ *  
**

----------


## مـن أنا؟

السلام عليكم يا أختى عبير
شكرا على تقديمتك الرائعه التى تجلت فيها سماتك
الرقيقه أيتها السوسنه والبلبله المغرده على أغصان المنتدى
كم هى سعادتنا انا وصديقى الذى لا يفارقنى ابدا بكلماتك الرقيقه
وعباراتك المموسقه بحقنا ايتها المبدعه المتألقه
فكم عبارات الشكر التى نعرفها لا تفيكى حقك ايتها المبدعه
هل تسمحى لشخصى المتواضع ان ننتقل الى الأخوه والأخوات الأعضاء
 كى نلتقى معهم برحاب موضوعك السامق
لكِ الف سلام من صديقى الوفى 
سلام برقة الورد لكِ بنت شهريار

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا وسهلا بأختنا الرقيقه أميرتنا أميره
لو لم اكن انا مسعود لتمنيت ان اكون مسعودا كى ارد عليكِ
 وسؤالك من غير أميره تسأله ؟
نعم هو صديقى الوفى يرافقنى بكل حالاتى ورحلاتى المكوكيه
هنا وهناك عبر الشبكه العنكبوتيه
أحيانا يكون فرحا وينعكس هذا على ردودى ومشاركاتى
وأحيانا أخرى يثور ويغضب ويتجلى هذا ايضا على انفعلاتى
فاعذروا لى تغيرى من آن لاخر فهذا ليس بارادتى
بل بأمر من صديقى الشيخ عطعوط
لا تضحكى أختى هذا يغضبه كثيرا فهو شخصيه مزاجيه 
شوية فحم وكام عود بخور  يخلى الشيخ مبسوط 

عجبك كده اهه حضر اه يا اميرة حانقل لك اللى بيقوله
كلمة الشيخ عطعوط
ازيك يا اميره عامله ايه ؟ شاطرة انك سالتى عليه من انا ؟
مش هياخد منى كل الاسئله
وانا شايفك من هنا وحتى لو رحتى هناك
اشتاتا اشتوت معاكى الشيخ عطعوط

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا اهلا مين هنا أحلى كلمة منوره
هوة يعنى بقيت الكلام يا بنتى وحش والا ايه ؟
ياللا ما علينا باقولك ايه انا خلقى ضيق ومبحبش الرغى الكتير
وعندى ضغط وسكر وصحتى على قدى 
والشيخ عطعوط مانعنى من الرغى والحكى الكتير من غير لزمه
وعجبنى فيكى تركيزك بالأسئله
شكلك هادى ومركزه 
انتى ذكر ولا انثى ؟
يوة ليه بقى الاحراج ده معلشى هاتى ودنك اصل كل زباين الشيخ
عطعوط ستات اللى جايه ضايع ابنها واللى جوزها اتجوز عليها 
فهيشغل ايه معاه أنثى طبعا
وساعات يجيله راجل ضاعت محفظته
و حماته مضته على قايمة بالعفش وكام شيك على بياض 
عاوز يعمل لها عمل يجيب رجليها فى بير ملهوش ارار 
 وينكسف يبحبح عن نفسه وبالسر يبوح
يبقى هيشغل معاه ايه
اديكى فهمتى لوحدك اهو شاطره
ماليش بالرغى خالص مالص
هو انا رغاية ولا اعرف الرغى 
دا انا حتى اكره الرغى خالص 
مليش فى الرغى 

انت عضو والا مشرف ؟
يا سلام على العقد اللى ماليه البشر وايه الفرق يعنى
العضو ده ماله مش بنى ادم يعنى والا لازم الوسطه والكوسه
لا يا ستى حضرتى عضو والشيخ عطعوط مش مبسوط
وطالب منك دكر بط 8 كيلو و8 تجواز زغاليل 
وصينيه مكرونة بالبشاميل من ايد راجل رقيق وفى الرومانسيه  غريق 
شوفتى محبش الرغى واموت بالاختصار

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا باختنا  نور 2005
يعنى ايه خلاص الفترة خلصت ولا يا خيتى عامله مد لى 2008-
الشيخ عطعوط  بيقولك تقولى لابن البلد يغير اسمك  ويخليه 
نوره الامورة
وكلام الشيخ مطاع 
ااشتات اشتوت حاضر يا سيدى  كلامك مطاع 

ايش بدك تشربى خيتى تقبرينى يسلملى عمرك خيتى
شو بدك تشربى ؟ حلبه بالحليب والا شاى بالميرامية
ولا بدك تتريقى بمنقوشة زعتر ولا عجين باللحم
تقبرينى خيتى فينها الأسئله  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
شوفى خيتى 
فيه سؤالين جاوبنا عليهم قبل كده 
بصى لفوق حاسبى توقعى
الشيخ عطعوط بيزعل من الاسئلة المكررة 
وحيتعصب اهه 
بيقولك سمعينى اغنيه لفيروز تهدى اعصابه 

ياخيتى تعبانبن طول النهار من اللف الجيران 
قدام والا جداد ؟
ايش هادا سؤال ؟
لالالالالالالالالالا عيب عن جد عيب
احنا زى البرلنت 
اجداد والا قدام احنا ناس قوادم خيتو
شوفتك والله بتسوى
احنا من جيل النص نص
لا من دول ولا من هادول
شرفتينا عيونى تقبرينى الله يحليلك ايامك خيتو

الشيخ زعل منك خالص 
علشان تصالحيه ويرضى عنك 
الصبح عاوز يفطر فراخ مشوية وتبوله  لبنانيه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

من أناااااااااا

ياااا هلا...

و هدخل دايركت على طول في الشغل...
1_إسمك يا من أنا في المنتدى عربي ولا إنجليزي؟؟؟و من كام مقطع؟؟و هل حصل و اتكتب في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء؟؟
2_بتكتب في الشعر العامي يا من أنا؟؟

ليييييييييييييي عودوتوننننننننننننننن إن شاء الله...

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

مين هنا مين هنا اسكندرانى
احنا من بحرى وبنحبوه
والقسم فى ريحنا والظابط هناك معرفة 
عنا انا وشيخنا اسالوه
يا شيخ عطعوط القهوة المستكوفى لاسكندرانى 
عايزين نريحووووووه 
وعلى اسئلته نجوبووووووووه
 ياللا متنساش البخور
اشتاتا اشتووووووووت واللى ييجى على شيخنا يموووووووووت
ايووووووووو نسينا نسالوك السؤالات ايه
بدرجى مدرجى بتسأل على الشيخ عطعوط
اه معانا مبيسبناش عايز منه حاجة يا اخويا
جايله بطلب والا ايه ؟ 
ده طيب وسره باتع 
واحنا بقى اللى يجود بيه الكريم وشكلك طيب وهتجود بكتير
وبركاته بانت وجاوب على اسئلتك
خليك قاعد اشربوا القهوة معانا يا شيخ عطعوط القهوة
المستكوفى لاسكندرانى عايزين نريحووووووووووووووه

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*و بعدين في الاجابات العفاريتي دي
                       كفاية تقديم عبير اللي خلاني احس  ان الكمبيوتر هينفجر في الآخر
   على العموم اجاباتك معفرتة زيك
و ان كنت اعتقد ان قدامنا دلوقت " انثى" " عضو مش مشرف" ولو سمحتو كملوا الاستنتاجات عشان نحاول نوضح الصورة
بعد بعد ما " من انا "  يرد على باقي الأسئلة..........
و سؤالى..........اكتر قسم بيحب يشارك فيه؟
                               الاقامة جوه مصر و لا بره مصر؟*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

- إيه أكتر قاعة بيتواجد فيها ؟ 
- إهتماماته دينية , أدبية ، سياسية ، رياضية ، ضحك وفرفشة ؟ 

ياريت إجابات من غير بخور ولا لف ودوران  ::mm:: 
تحياتي وودي للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

::$: على فكره كُتر الكلام عن الشيخ عطعوط هاتطلع الشكل معطوط خالص وياريت مانُعطش أكتر من كده ونسيب عطوط في حاله ويا  من أنا  المفروض تفرفش القعده شوية وتكلم كل واحد بلونه ، مش تمشي على عطعوط قصدي لون واحد .
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

كتكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت  :Baby2: 

جود موررننج ياشيخ عطعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط  :Blink: 

ياصباح العفرتة 

القاعة مليانخ بخور ليه
انتوا بتحضروا الشيخ عطعوط  :: 

ياولكم ياولكم بمن انا

سؤال للشيخ عطعوط
مش ليك انت طبعا  ::p: 

قولى ياشيخ عطعوط .. هو ما انا بيحضر ميتنج المنتدى ؟؟
شيخ عطعووووووووووووط .. انت منين فى مصر ؟؟
شيخ عطعطططططططططططططط .. هل لك اقارب مشتركين معاك فى المنتدى ؟؟

جاوب على ما الف لفة واجيلك تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا بالرقيقة سوما
سالونى مين سوما

قلت سوما سوما يا سوما
يا وردة ناديه ببنورة سوما سوما

اه لما جيتى يا سوما

هلت ليالى حلوه وهنية ليالى رايحة وليالى جاية

خدى قلبى وادينى قلبك علشان اقدر اجافيكى 

لما تانى عنى تغيبى

اشتقتلك .. اشتقتلك
سلام من روحي .. بعتلك
اشتقتلك .. اشتقتلك
شرحتلك سبب غلبي
ياظالم قول شو ذنبي
جمعتلك دموع قلبي
وبرمش العين كتبتلك


 فين بقى يا ستى أسئلتك
دى أغانى فريد هدية من الشيخ عطعوط
ياللا مش هادقق معاكى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ااهلا اهلا يا شاعى اليومانسيه 

معلشى شيخنا انهيده  الدغ   بالياء  = الراء سامحنا

منوى يا شاعى كيف الصحه والاحوال الشعييه

اكيد حضيتك مبسوط مننا على الاخى

يايي تيجيب معاك متيجم اصلى خايفه على باقى الحيوف

كان نقسى وانا صغييه اكون طباخه كبيي

زى الستات اللى على اصولهم 

تفتكى  ضيويى اكون عندى موهبه والا كفايه كتاب ابلة نظيي

طب ممكن تشوف لى كام وصفه 

عقبال ما تفكى فى الاسئله

استنى يا عطعووط يمكن يا شيخ يعيمنى

شكله مبسوط منى ومن الشيخ عطعوط

منتظيينك تنويينا تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

من أم البنات عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا



بارككِ الرحمن يا قريبة الى طاعته يا صاحبة الروح الندية والنفس الذكية

وبعيد بعيد يا زكية زكريا عنها دى عسلا وقشده والله

اليوم يومك والأسئله هى ملكك

أسألى وتدللى والأجابه لكى وحدك يا جميلتى

الشيخ عطعوط راضى عنك كل الرضا يا بختك

انتى بتشتغلى ايه ؟

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه على شغلتى انا سبع صنايع

وبختى يا اوختى لحد عطعوط ووقف للاخر 

باسيئ المنطقه واكنس وارش وابخر بمستكه

واولع افحم علشان  البخور 

لكن راضية بحالى 

عشان بركات الشيخ عطعوط 

لو ممكن يعنى لو فيها اساءة أدب

تلمى من حبايبك واصحابك بالمنتدى اللى يقدركوا عليه ربنا

وتعملوها قال جايزة افك بيها زنقتى 

اصل عندى شموخ وكبرياء 

لحد ما اشتغل عند شيخ تانى يكون كبير 

بدل ما ارجع لعطعط من تانى

اشتات اشتوت مدد يا شيخ عطعوط 

بيقولك ياريت وانتى جايه المرة الجايه 

بلاش تقومينى عليه علشان هو عارف سؤالك الجى ايه بتقبضى كام جنيه 

ياللا ما عليه 

سكتك خضرا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

هاى هاللو برنسيس ام أخمد



خضرتك اللى نورتى الانا والشيخ اطقوط

ومين قالك خبيبى انى نايم انا باصخى بدرىخالص مالص

انت هتضأك الينا وتقول انك هتامل غدا على ماما برده

هوة انت بتارف تامل خاجة يا جميل

انت يادوب تشرب زنجبيل

تقلى لأخمد شوية بطاطس مخمره على واخد همبورجر 

من بتاا الخريستو ماكدونالز 

وتجيب شوية ورد هولندى تغرا بيه المنطكه

على فكرة الشيخ اطقوط بيخب الور كتير

وبياولك عشان انت ضهكت عليه لازم تملا المنتدى كله ورد

وتجيب لأخمد صلاخ بوكيه لوخده لانه انده واسطه كبير عند اطقوط

ايه يا خبيبتى كل دى اسئله وفى حد يسأل واخد ست عندك كام سنه ؟

3 سنه وطلالى ضرس وناب وسنه صوغننه

مسجل بمصر من امتى ؟ خقيقى انا موش فاكر مشغولياتى كتييييييييير

بس اكيد مسجله يانى من فتره وايه ده انت مش ناوى تأمر مانا خالص مالص

ايه مواضياك دى انا خلاص سيخنا قال بس كلام من انا روخ نااااااااام

هوخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يا قهلا يا قهلا مين لولى

اهلا بالسويسيه  واهل السويس الغاليين 

من اول اسماعيل ياسين  لحد لولى  ام عيون حلوين 

حمدالله على السلامه ليكى من عطعوط

حمد الله على السلامة يا ابو اجمل ابتسامه 
 ياما دابت قلوبنا على باب الفرح يا ما

كملى بقى انتى أغنية نجاة من عطعوط

 بمناسبة دخولك الموضوع

ومين رمضان ده لسه بدرى

ده فى  رمضان بيسافر عطعوط وبابقى لوحدى

ومين ابو صيام ده كمان انتى هتجبيلى تهمه 

حد ينسى صاحبته الأنتيخ برده يا زوق

ياما كلنا دره مشوى واتمشينا بحى الاربعين 

والفسيخ والبصل الاخضر وكنا ساعتها بالتلاتين

على العموم كلميه كلميه اشتاتا اشتووووووووووت الشيخ عطعوط وصل 

اهلا بلولى كتير يا بنتى عن شطارتك  سمعت 

بصى عايز منك توقيع لما اطلع من الحبس اللى هنا

عشان تنولى بركاتى فاهمانى وكام تنسيق كده اتمنظر بيهم 

على اصحابى العفاريت اعمل فيهم اعمال محبه يعنى عايزهم رومانسيين

وانبسطى انا اتفقتلك على جنينة ليمون من بابها

وعلى جنينة قصب سكر عشان تعملى ليموناضه براحتك

الليمون تعصريه والقصب تنشيفه وتزغزغيه يوضحك تاخدى سكره

والقشر تبيعيه واهو مشروع يفيدك بدل التنسيقات اللى ببلاش دى

يا فلاشاتك البمبى  يالولى بالسلامه ياشربات

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا باميرة من تانى 

هوة يا بنيتى مش هنخلص بقى من تنطيطك ده

كل شويه راجعه ومن غير شهقه لان عطعط بيعملها بدالها يا ستى

ايه اعرفك شخصيا ومن منا يعرف نفسه حبيبتى ؟

اذا كنت معرفشى نفسى يبقى هاعرفك لما تلك العبقريه ؟

ومعرفش حقيقى انا سألتك وانتى واقفه والا جالسه على الكرسى

ماخدتش بالى سيبينى اسال عطعوطتى واقولك جميلتى الرقيقه

وطالما يا كيزره هتيجى تانى عطعوط بيقولك ابقى هاتى شوية فاكهه

وشريط لعدويه يسمعه ساعة العصريه

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا بالحبيبه الغاليه شعاع من نور



سوسنتى الرقيقه زهرة جبليه وروحك ملائكيه

انظرى انا يا حبيبتى للجهل عنوان خاصة اللغه الانجليزيه

ويادوب بافك الخط بالعربيه لا أعرف الاخت كان وأخواتها

ولا خالتها ولا عماتها يادوب اعرف صديقاتها

تطرق لأذنى مرة حديث ان لها أختا كبرى تزوجت من رجلا هلاس

وأخت أصغر لم يحالفها الحظ بالزواج لانها نيرفز قليلا

والأخت الثالثه أتوا بواسطة من الشيخ عطعوط لها

فجاء لها عريس ولكنهم تشرطوا وتألطوا عليه فطفش

واسفه حبيبتى لم يتأتى لفهمى المتواضع كم مقطع هو ليس أغنيه صغيرتى

هو اسمى الذى اهدانى اياه الشيخ عطعوط وهو صوغنطوط

ولا اعرف كيف تكتب الاسامى تحت دائرة الضوء

سامحينى سوسنتى انا لا افهم بتكنولوجيات العصر فانا أعشق جهلى

لحد الإدمان أعانقه معانقة الفرسان بلحظات النصر

واحب اشارك بشتى القاعات كى اصبح مشهورة كالنار على العلم الرفراف

وارجوا منكِ غاليتى ان تشرحى لى كلمات الفرنسية التى باخر كلامك

طريقك وردى وصباحك سكر سوسنتى المتالقة المترعرعة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا اهلا بايمان الشامى

من عند حبايبنا من بور سعيد بس انا اصلى قرايبى من بور فؤاد

ايه يا حبيبتى ظبطوكى زى بالجمرك ومعاكى 100 ساعه و50 ولاعه

وجايه لشيخنا يعملك حجاب يسد الباب على الظبوط

اشتات اشتوت تعالى يا شيخنا 

رقيتك واسترقيتك من عيون حسادك اللى دخلوا يا شاطرة بيتك

ارمى بياضك ياللا والا انتى من النوع اللى بيأجل الدفع

بتقولى ايه يا حبيبتى قدامك أنثى طبعا انثى وست الانثوات

ليه هل عندكى شك انى أحلى وأغلى أمرأه بالدنيا ؟؟

وأهم أمرأه بالدنيا هل عندك شك

ان دخولى قلب كاظم هو أعظم يوم بالتاريخ

وأجمل خبر بالدنيا هل عندك شك انى عمره وحياته

وسرق من عينى النار وقام بأخطر ثوراته

وحياتك لسه ما رجعها ومش عارفه اكمل شغل من غيرها

ياللا كاظم مش غريب بيوجب معايا كتير كل شوية يطسنى أغنية

باقولك ايه انتى عايزة توقعينى باحب كل الاقسام المنتدى كله باموت فيه

انا وعطعوط والا دى فركينه بينى وبين احمد صلاح

والاقامه دقوها على البسبورت هوه انا ليه غير مصر وابناء مصر يا اوختى

ياللا اللى بعده يا جماعه انا ورايا شغل كتير مش فاضيه مشغوووووووله يو بقى

خلصونى يا جماحه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

الله يخرب بيتك ياواد يا نشجو يا نششجى يا بتاع النشوق 

فين الزباين يا واد 

انت بتودى الزباين فين  حاخرب بيتك 

اوعى تكون بتوديهم للشيخ حتحوت  

انا حانام شوية وعلى ما اصحى 

الاقى الزباين ماليين القاعده 

والاقيك مولع البخور 

 احسن اسخطك واعملك كتكوت 


اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ناصرالصديق

:Evil 2: 


يا شيخ عطعوط 

اظهر وبان 

ووضح اجاباتك

 وماتعملش علينا العبان

انا جايب لك حمامة يتمة

واتناشر كتكوت

من ام واب واحد 

وعلشان خاطرنا 

تظهر وتقولنا  مين انا  يبقى مين ؟

ولك الحلاوة  

معزة براسين 

وخمس فدادين 

وفيلا فى البساتين 

وعروسة  و ::shit:: 

وتعرفلى  

من انا  زارنى فى ركن الخط العربى ولا  لأ ؟

وهو عنده كام مشاركة 

ومعظم مشاركاتة كانت فى اى قاعة

يلا بسرعة ومن غير لكاعة 

يوووووووووووووة انا اتأخرت

  شوف فى ايدك بقت كام الساعة .

----------


## أنفـــــال

ايه يا من أنا  ::  ؟؟
هترجعنا للورقة و القلم ؟؟
خليك جميل و سهل .. عشان ماجيبش الورقة و القلم و اقعد جنبك  :: 
تمام ؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ال وملهاش فى الرغى خااااااااااااااااااااااالص
يا سبحان الله

يا من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
صحى النوووووووووووووووووووووووووم

من أنا ...
اقرب اصدقاء لك فى المنتدى ؟؟ عاوزين اسمااااااااااااء مش حركات الشيخ عطعوط
والله ل ما جاوبتى لأصرفهولك
وورينى هتعملى ايه من غيرة ياحلوة  :: 

السؤال الثاااااااااااااااااانى ..
هل سبق لك الاشراف فى المنتدى ؟؟

هلف لفة وجاية تانى

صباحكم فل وياسمين
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

> *و فين الشهقة يا لولي  ... انت جيت "شهقة" يا رمضان* 
> 
> B] 
> **


*تصورى فعلا ياميرة

كل مرة الشهقة تقع منى وانساها

عموما ولا يهمك

تتعوض رمضان اللى جاى إن شاء الله 

وصباحك نعناع منعنع يامن انا ياثالث عشر

وبما انك طلعتى الأنيخ بتاعتى  

يبأة المفروض اعرفك فورى

هاعتمد على احساسى 

وأتوقع ان من أنــــــــا

الشحرورة  حبيبتـــــى...

وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف على عطوط*

----------


## ابن البلد

انا حبيت بس أرحب بمن أنا
ومعنديش أسئله الحقيقة  :f:

----------


## nour2005

من انا ؟ 
انا اليوم وحسب رغبتك وكمان منشان يصير بيناتنا 
خبز وملح وكمان سكر جبتلك شوية اكلات انما ايييييييييه 
حتاكلي اصابيعك وراهم شوفي هودي شوية تبولة من صنع ايديي  :2: 

وكمان ورق عنب بس بزيت وبوعدك مرة تانية باللحمة 

بس لو تعطيني اي اشارة عن شخصيتك يا حلوة بوعدك المرة الجاية حاجبلك اطيب اكلات من الحلويات 
الشرقية المشهورة ببلدي  :1: 
شووووووووووووو قلتي ؟ ::stpd:: 
سلام يا قمر لالك وللاخ العزيز عطعوط

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="7 70"]من غير كتر اسئله وتفكير
ومن غير مانتعب نفسنا كتير

بيقولوا الجواب بيبان من عنوانه
 والحل اتعرف حتى من قبل  اوانه

وواضح قوى من ردود الاموره
انها اختنا العزيزة ..
الشحروره
 :f: 
[/frame]

يلا بقى ... اظهر وبان عليك الامان يا....

 من أنا

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2: [/CENTER]

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا اهلا دارجون شادو


يا بوى يا نششجى بليز من فضلك بلاش بخور

عشان مستر دارجون مش بيحب البخور ولا ريحة المستكه

بلييييييييييييييييز اوكى ثانكس

ويللكم مستر عامل لايت للبيبر هنا سورى لو انت نيرفز

الفيرست كويكشن حضرتك الشيخ عطعوط عمله أنسر قبل كده

التانى  اهتماماتى بكل حاجة اول سنيجس

بلييز كل الانسر من غير بخور ولا لف ولا دوران

منعا مستر من الدوخه الدوخه 

والشيخ بيقولك هل نفسك تاكل خوخوه

بليز حكاية الكلليرز مش من أختصاصى دى من عند

مستر عطعوط ممكن حضرتك تكتب طلبك على وايت بيبر

وتترك ساوزند باوند حق الدمغه لان هنا فيه شعار

ممنوع الفلوس يا ننوس

الشيخ عطعوط بيقولك ياريت الأسئله تكون محددة

بليييييييييييييييز 

رودك لونه جرين يا دارجون

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يا سلام الف سلام لبنت شهريار



يا كتكوووووووووووت اوعى تموووووووووووووووت

اطلع من تحت الدش 

وكلم عطعووووووووووووط

حدرجى بدرجى مالك طالعه تجرى

عطعط بيقولك ده بردة كان اتفقنا دول مش بيسألوا

دول عوصابه يا ماما

رد يا شيخنا

على بنت حبيبك شهريار اللى فتح الديار

ايييييييييييييوة يا ستى ليه بتعطى

من انا مرحش ميتنج مش عارف الطريق ابقى خدى بايده

من انا ابنه باره من ابناء مصر الخالدة

بتعشق ترابها بكل الامكنه

من دومياط للقاهره

وكل المحافظات عندك بالسكه

مش فاهم يعنى خايف ابقى وحدى يعنى ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لازم معايا بابا والا ماما والا اخويا ولا اوختى

ما هو منطق سؤالك

انا يا ماما الشيخ عطعووووووووووووط مبنخافش

موين هوناااااااااااااااااااااااك

ورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

هاتشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش

سكتك هزوزة لزوززززززززززززززززززة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

مين بينده عليه ناصر الصديق



اهلا اهلا يا ابنى عايز ايه لازم تعدى الاول على اللى قبلى

مش ممكن تدخلى على طوووووووووووووووول

شوفى طلباته يا من انا ؟؟؟؟

اهلا يا باشا نجيبلك بغاشه لسه مقعدتش يا نداشه

استفضل من هنا.............................

اه صاحب موضوع الخط العربى

عربى انا اشجينى

قلبى قفصا زهريا 
لاخوك يورى مرقدى من هنا

والا انت تبع الامورة لطيفه

تعرف تتكلم عربى وتشم الورد البلدى

يبقى انت اكيد ناصر

ياللا كلم الشيخ بيكلمك

خليك جد في حبك ليا.. خليك جد
ما توزعش عواطفك بيني و ما بين حد
وما تخليش الهوى يرتد
واللي بنيته معاك يتهد
أيوة.. خليك جد
حدد كده قلبك مع مين؟
أنا ولا الناس التانيين
كون يا حبيبي صريح مع قلبي لآخر حد
وما تتركش سؤالي في بالي من غير رد



عايز ايييييييييييييييييه

عنده مشاركات مش بطاله 

ايوووووووووووووو

مالك؟ ايه اللي محير بالك؟
انت بأيه مشغول؟
مالك ايه اللي مغير حالك؟
محبوب و الا عزول؟
فضفض ليا باللي جرى لك..
فتح قلبك قول



لطيفه بتسلم عليك

ياللا يظهر انك عل المرواح اتاخرت

----------


## مـن أنا؟

مين اهلا اهلا أنفال


جاية من غير ورقة وقلم

دة كلام برده متنفعش الزيارة

ياللا بسرعه خليكى شاطرة وهاتى معاك ادوات الدراسه

ومتنسيش كام كتاب من اللى ناقصين مكتبة الشيخ خصوصا كتاب

الجنوبى ......لعبله الروينى

ياللا مترجعيش من غيييييييييييييييره

ولولى جاية ومعاها التحيه

ليموناضة طازة من الجونينه على طوووووووووووووول

اشتاتا أشتوووووووووووووووت

واللى يجى على شيخنا اكيد هيمووووووووت

توووووووووووت توووووووووووت



سكتك كتب وسيمفونيات روووووووووووعه

----------


## سوما

> اهلا بالرقيقة سوما
> سالونى مين سوما
> 
> قلت سوما سوما يا سوما
> يا وردة ناديه ببنورة سوما سوما
> 
> اه لما جيتى يا سوما
> 
> هلت ليالى حلوه وهنية ليالى رايحة وليالى جاية
> ...


ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟ فريد بحاله معانا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا..... :Smart: 
طيب يا عم الكتكوت  :: ..برضه مش جاوبت على سؤالى اللى على الماشى>> وياريت تبطل شغل العفاريت ده عشان نعرف أنت مين بعيد عن شغل العفاريت وجميكا ده..

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
حيرتي قلبي معاكي يا من أنا 

انتِ سكرة جداً و عسلة جداً جداً على فكرة...

مممممم طب قوليلي بقى..
انتِ عندي على الماسنجر ولا لأ؟؟
متزوجة يا من أنا؟؟؟
سنك فوق ال 30؟؟؟



على فكرة انتِ روحك مألوفة بس لسة مش قادرة أحط إحتمالات...

راجعة تاني إن شاء الله...
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ابتدينا توقعات بالصلاة على النبببببببببببببببببى  :: 
بداية ضعيفة مع توقعات محتاجة تطويررررررررررررررررر

اللى بعدوااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::

----------


## Amira

*واضح ان أختنا الكبيرة من انا مش مصرية* 

*انا عايزة جملة مفيدة *

----------


## Dragon Shadow

:: 
يمكن عشان دي الحلقة 13 ... حابس حابس ... دستور ياأسيادنا ... كلامكم أوامر وكل الطلبات حاضر حاضر ...
يمكن عشان كده مش فاهم حاجة أصل الرقم ده بيقولوا عليه حاجات كده دمها تقيل ... حابس حابس ....
- ممكن حد يفهمني الرواية ...
هو شخصية من أنا دي مصممة خصيصاً لأن تلبس دور أى شخصية في المنتدي ومن خلال الأسئلة نحزر ونفزر من أنا بيتكلم عن مين ... ده تقريباً إللي أنا فاهمه  :Baby2: ... 
وبصراحة ماروحتش أشوف الحقات الـ 12 عشان أفهم  :Sad: ... الله يجازيك بنت شهريار أنت إللي جبتيني هنا   :: ....
وللا يكون  الموضوع حكايه تانيه خالص ، ياريت تفهموني ينوبكم سؤال قصدي ثواب ، ويرضى عنكم الشيخ عطعوط ويقعد مستريح وممطوط ...
بالنسبة للعزيز من أنا ... بصراحة مش عارف أنت ست ولا راجل كلامك كله ألغاز وأنا بعيد عنك فهمي تقيل شويه  ::stpd::  إستحملني ....
هيا حكاية العط والعطعطة والعطعوط مش مضايقاني ولا أنا متنرفز لأني بعون الله أنرفز مديرية بالمدير بتاعها وشوية المديريات إللي مضايقاها كمان  :1:  والمنتدى ككل مكان بأستريح فيه مع أحبابي وأصدقائي وساعة لما أكون في أى موضوع حاد جداً وشكلي متنرفز وعنيا بتطق شرار بأكون في الحقيقة عادي جداً بأشرب قهوة وأقعد أفكر شويه وأكمل كلام وكده يعني  :Play Ball: ... يعني مش بآخد الكلام على جوه ولا من النوع المنفسن لأن ربنا سبحانه وتعالى أنعم عليا بالكثير .. الحمد لله والشكر لله :لإن شكرتم لأزيدنكم" الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين ، معلهش أصلي طماع وثقتي في الله كبيره ورغم كده أكيد حد إتضايق من التكرار وده إللي أنا خايف عليك منه ، إللي بيزيد عن حده يتقلب ضده  :Lookaround2:  والناس كلها زهقانه من الدنيا ياولداه  :No:  ... 
يعني خايف عليك وعلى عطعوط وبعدين براحتك ياحبيب قلبي طريقك جرين مخضر مزهر ودوس يامعلم ...
أما لوكنتي واحده ست ... بنت يعني  ::$:  
هأقولك حاجه ... لأ حاجتين ... لا لا لا شوية حاجات  :: ..
حبه عطعطه معطعطين والجو كله بخور وطريقك كله نور ودايما تعالى وزور .. ده انا أم فاروق ....
- يالا ياشابه قربي حبه دي الريحه هابه وطالعه لفوق (من المبخره يعني  :;):  )...
ده أنا أم فاروق إللي يزورني يروق ، بإيدي الخفية طاهره ومتوضية أحول العربية من غمرة لباب اللوق ، وبشوية نشوق أحول الطالب من التجاره للحقوق ، يالا ياشابه قربي حبه ، وإرمي بياضك دستور لأسيادك مين في أولادك وياه طوق ... ليكي عدوين ، في البيت قاعدين بحسرة وشوق ، إدبحي فرخه تكون عتقيه وإعملي شوربه  بدون تقليه وتجيبي شوكه وسكينتين ، وتحطيهم قدام الدار وتولعي نار وتمشي تقولي أخش ولا أطلع أخش ولا أطلع ... وتاخديهم وتصريهم وتحطيهم تحت دماغ جوزك من غير مايعرف ، وكله كله هايبقى تمام وهاتمسكيه بلجام ، دستور ياأسيادنا  :: 

والنبي أوعى تكون بتتضايق من الهزار  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

نسيت اسأل السؤال المباشر  :good: 
السن كام سنة لو سمحت ؟

----------


## nour2005

صباح الخير 
اتوقع ان تكون الابنة الحبيبة "زهراء " من العراق 
واستنتاجي ده توصلت اليه من خلال المامك 
بكل اللهجات العربية وعدم مشاركك في "موضوع ماما عبير " اللذيذ ده 
وخفة الدم وسرعة البديهة و........
ارجو ان يكون توقعي صح  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يمكن عشان دي الحلقة 13 ... حابس حابس ... دستور ياأسيادنا ... كلامكم أوامر وكل الطلبات حاضر حاضر ...
> يمكن عشان كده مش فاهم حاجة أصل الرقم ده بيقولوا عليه حاجات كده دمها تقيل ... حابس حابس ....
> - ممكن حد يفهمني الرواية ...
> هو شخصية من أنا دي مصممة خصيصاً لأن تلبس دور أى شخصية في المنتدي ومن خلال الأسئلة نحزر ونفزر من أنا بيتكلم عن مين ... ده تقريباً إللي أنا فاهمه ... 
> وبصراحة ماروحتش أشوف الحقات الـ 12 عشان أفهم ... الله يجازيك بنت شهريار أنت إللي جبتيني هنا  ....
> وللا يكون  الموضوع حكايه تانيه خالص ، ياريت تفهموني ينوبكم سؤال قصدي ثواب ، ويرضى عنكم الشيخ عطعوط ويقعد مستريح وممطوط ...
> بالنسبة للعزيز من أنا ... بصراحة مش عارف أنت ست ولا راجل كلامك كله ألغاز وأنا بعيد عنك فهمي تقيل شويه  إستحملني ....
> هيا حكاية العط والعطعطة والعطعوط مش مضايقاني ولا أنا متنرفز لأني بعون الله أنرفز مديرية بالمدير بتاعها وشوية المديريات إللي مضايقاها كمان  والمنتدى ككل مكان بأستريح فيه مع أحبابي وأصدقائي وساعة لما أكون في أى موضوع حاد جداً وشكلي متنرفز وعنيا بتطق شرار بأكون في الحقيقة عادي جداً بأشرب قهوة وأقعد أفكر شويه وأكمل كلام وكده يعني ... يعني مش بآخد الكلام على جوه ولا من النوع المنفسن لأن ربنا سبحانه وتعالى أنعم عليا بالكثير .. الحمد لله والشكر لله :لإن شكرتم لأزيدنكم" الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين ، معلهش أصلي طماع وثقتي في الله كبيره ورغم كده أكيد حد إتضايق من التكرار وده إللي أنا خايف عليك منه ، إللي بيزيد عن حده يتقلب ضده  والناس كلها زهقانه من الدنيا ياولداه  ... 
> يعني خايف عليك وعلى عطعوط وبعدين براحتك ياحبيب قلبي طريقك جرين مخضر مزهر ودوس يامعلم ...
> ...





> نسيت اسأل السؤال المباشر 
> السن كام سنة لو سمحت ؟


مش عارفين نخلص من عطعوط جت لنا ام فاروق
كتكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
يا استاذ دراجون
انت نسيت انك كنت ضيف معانا
وانا وقتها فهمتك سر اللعبة !!

اللعبة مباح فيها المراوغة بالبيانات
والاجابة الغير صريحة
مباح اللف والدوران ولكن غير مباح الكذب
مباح ان تتقمص اى شخصية او حتى كل الشخصيات 
المهم ان تجيب اجابات صحيحة

من انا الثالث عشر ماشاء الله تقمص عطعوط
اللى متقمص تلقائى عشرميت شخصية من شخصيات المنتدى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين ركززززززززززززز يافندم هتلاقى الاجابة فى وسط الردود
بس انت ركز  ::mm:: 

يا اسئلتك الصريحة  :: 

نورتنا دراجون شادو
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير 
> اتوقع ان تكون الابنة الحبيبة "زهراء " من العراق 
> واستنتاجي ده توصلت اليه من خلال المامك 
> بكل اللهجات العربية وعدم مشاركك في "موضوع ماما عبير " اللذيذ ده 
> وخفة الدم وسرعة البديهة و........
> ارجو ان يكون توقعي صح


مش انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا من تااااااااااااااااانى بنت شهريار

ايه حكايتك انا معايا الشيخ عطعوط

مش ابو النطيط 

يا ست البنات ممكن طلب بوسيط خالص مالص

قبل ما تدخلى لسيدنا عايزة منك خدمه

اصلى فيه واحدة حبيبتى تايهه ومش لقياها

و عايزاها تفضل تايهه قولى لعطعط يعملى حاجة مربوطة

برجل نمله أشلانه ومرضانه

اصلى مكسوفه منه ليقول انى طمعانه

ولو طلب منك حاجة تحت الحساب

وماله ماحنا اصحاب يا هه متنسيش

اقرب صحباتى نامبيييييييييييييييييييييا وهووووووووووولاكو

وطنط ظاظا وابله نظييييييييييييره وكوكو واوا

دول حبايبى موووووووووووووووووووت

ايوووووووووووووووو تانى سبق لكى الأشراف لا يا ستى مش هاغير

أقوالى هية هية زى المحضر الاولانى تووووووووووت

قطر صغنطووووووووووووووت

لشيخنا عطعوووووووووط

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا بالست لولى 


وحشتينا وجايبالنا نعنع احنا بنحب البصل الاخضر

ويكون يا حبيبتى مرعرع

بتقولى هتعمتدى على احساسك عارفه خايفه ليكسفك

والشيخ عطعوط يزعل منك وبعدين يسخطك

كل ده عشانى طلبت توقيع صوغير يا خرابى يانى

طيب ياللا حزرى وفزرى  ونورى

وبعدين ليه الحلوة جاية من غير شفشق اليموناضده

مش قلنا جيبنالك جونينة ليمون وقصب السكر

بلاااااااااااااااااش تضيعى وقتك بالتخيلات وياريتك ياختى صح

ياللا لمى الخلجات وعلى مطرحك صوح

قال شحرورة قال ديه باين عليها مخاوية احفظنا يارب

سكتك لونها لبنى وبمبى مسخسخ

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يا مرحبا يا مرحبا أحمد صلاح بحاله عندنا

بمن انا ؟؟؟ وكمان جاى فاضى من غير اسئله

طيب هوه انا طالبه منك فلوس دول كام سؤال كده ونخلص

الموضوع انت منين ليه البخل ده

كان نفسى شيخنا يقوم معاك بواجب ويردلك على اسئلتك وطلباتك

طيب بقى طالما لوحدك برجليك جيت استنى بس استنى

فرصة يا جماعه عايزين منه ايه 

طيب طلبات الشيخ عطعوط نفذها لحسن زعله وحش

عايزك تاخدك جنبه على الكرسى

هوه رفيه وسامبتيك وتعزمه على غدوة استيك

وحاطط عينه على كاااااااااااام قاعه عايز فيها اشراف غير الاداره

عشان بس الاوفرتيم وهيريحك خالص مالص

ومش طالب مهية كبيره يادوووووووووووووووب

نص ايراد ال....................

اظن مش كتيييييييييير عليه ولك كل شهر عملين ببلاش

ياللا فكر ومنتظرين رجووووووووووووعك

سكتك لونها زى ما انت عاااااااااااااايز ما انت المدير

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يا دللى يا دللى عا هل المخلوقه ما اطيبها

نور العسوله

يا دللى يا دللى شو عينتينها بتجنن بتدبح قلباتى بتخليها تفرفر

ومااحلاها التبوله بزيت الزيتون وفص الليمون

بتاخد العقل يوبا

تقبرينى خيتى 

تسلملى هاى الديات ومجايبها شو ما احلاها

والورقات العنب طعامتهم بتجنن باكل اصابيعى وراهم

والشيخ عطعوط بيقولك يسلم الكرم اللبنانى ودياتو الحلوه

وعل البساطه البساطه ويا عينى عل الباسطه

بتغدينا جبنه وزيتون وتعشينا بطاطا

سكتك خضرا يا خيتى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا بشاعرنا الكبير شاعر الرومانسيه

ما بك اخى اراك متنرفزا ومتعصبا لما لما ؟؟؟؟

لماذا بلا كتر اسئله وبلا تفكير ؟

كيف نحيا هكذا وكيفما وبعدما هل لك ان تخبرنى ؟

حدثنى عن هذا المنطق المتمنطق الفرزدقى البابلى الآشورى أخى

اشعر ان مادة الادرنالين افرزت اليوم كمية وافره لذا انت معى هكذا

ومن هذه تلك الشحرورة هلى تقصد الصبوحة 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا الشيخ عطعوط يلقى بالسلام عليك

ويخبرك اننى لست هى بل أحيانا اراها باحلامى بثوبها الوردى

وجدائل شعرها الأصفر الليمونى وهى تنشد

ساعات ساعات احب عمرى وأعشق الحاجات

انها حقا صبوحتنا الغاليه اطال الله عمرها وليتك تكتب لها

قصيده تترجمها بصوتها الرخيم وتتغنى بكلماتك الرائعه

واطمان حقك محفوظ لو لراعيت حق وساطة الشيخ عطعوط

طريقك أخى محفوف بالورد والريحان

والمستكة والحبهان

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا بسومة النمنومة

مالك حبيبتى مذعوره وخايفه تعالى اجيبلك

طاسة الخضه

ايوة فريد ماله مش عاجبك اغيرهولك بس انتى اطلبى

ولا ابدا من عطعط تزعلى ده بيعزك

وااااااااااه لما تدوقيه بطك ووزك

ودقية بامية باللحمة الضانى وملوخية بالطشة 

وفته بشوية دقه وكام حتة لحمه

اصله بقاله شهر ماكلش 

حكم القوى على الضعيف

أشتاتا اشتوووووووووووووووووت

زيد البخور للحلو الأمور

طريقك روز فى بيج يا سومتى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا بالنور والبنور

 بحبيبتى شعاع من نور

حيرت قلبى معاك وانا بادارى واخبى

الله الله على جمال غنوتها ثوما الرائعه

آه من أختيارك يا عازفه

شكرا حبيبتى الله يحلى أيامك ويسكر أحلامك بسكر سنترافيش

وطابور الجمعيه اوعى تقفى فيه 

لان بعد البهدله هيقولك سكر مفيش

يعنى يا أوختى المسنجر ده ايه ممكن بس اعرف 

عشان اعرف اجاوب يعنى زى خط النار كده وانا عليه

اما السؤال التانى اهأ أهأ أهأ أهأ أهأ

طبعا فهمتى الأجابه مش محتاجة زكاوة اه يا حبيبتى متزوجه

وبما انك بنوته صوغنونه باقولك الجواز جميييييييييييييييييييل

جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

والشيخ بيقولك يارب يا بنتى يوعدك

بس سنك فوق التلاتين دى مش حلوه هو فيه ستوته

بتكبر عن 25 سنه برده يا زوق

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لا

كده عطعط يزعل منك 

والا يعنى عشان انتى صغيوره اكمنك

ياللا طريقك ابيض وكله افراح

----------


## مـن أنا؟

شوفتى يا بنت شهريار


نازلين بكل الغلط من التوقعات قد كده انا مش مشهوره

يا خساره كنت فاكره

هيعرفونى على طوووووووووووووووووووول

ويكونوا كووووووووووووووووول

لكن محتاجة انتشر اكتر بالمونتى يا بنتى

ياللا مفيش اى هدايا معاكى ليه

ولا لعطعوووووووووووووووووووط

خلاص طريقك مقلم قلم روج والتانى جاف

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اهلا يا اميره

وباقول عليكى حلوة وأمورة

وجاية تقولى أختنا الكبيرررررررررره

ليه كده يا أميره

دانا حبيتك وبكل مشاعرى اشتريتك

تقومى تصدمينى وتقولى كبيره

مين قالك انا أصغر منك وسنانى لسه مكملتشى

وعلى فكره بقى أجابه من عطعط ليكى هديه

من انا مصريه وأصيله وشربت من النيل

وجالها مغص وشالوها هيله بيله على الدكتور

وقال محتاجة كورس هزار على كام نكته شعبيه

وهتبقى تمام وميه الميه

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ارتحتى 

سكتك لونها دهبى

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
دوختينا معاكى يامن انا 
ممكن تحجزى لى عند الشيخ عطعوط علشان اخليه يعرفنى من انا تبقى مين 
ولا اقولك انا بحب المجازفه اتوقع من انا تكوووووووووووووووون 
قيثاره 
والارزاق على الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يمكن عشان دي الحلقة 13 ... حابس حابس ... دستور ياأسيادنا ... كلامكم أوامر وكل الطلبات حاضر حاضر ...
> يمكن عشان كده مش فاهم حاجة أصل الرقم ده بيقولوا عليه حاجات كده دمها تقيل ... حابس حابس ....
> - ممكن حد يفهمني الرواية ...
> هو شخصية من أنا دي مصممة خصيصاً لأن تلبس دور أى شخصية في المنتدي ومن خلال الأسئلة نحزر ونفزر من أنا بيتكلم عن مين ... ده تقريباً إللي أنا فاهمه ... 
> وبصراحة ماروحتش أشوف الحقات الـ 12 عشان أفهم ... الله يجازيك بنت شهريار أنت إللي جبتيني هنا  ....
> وللا يكون  الموضوع حكايه تانيه خالص ، ياريت تفهموني ينوبكم سؤال قصدي ثواب ، ويرضى عنكم الشيخ عطعوط ويقعد مستريح وممطوط ...
> بالنسبة للعزيز من أنا ... بصراحة مش عارف أنت ست ولا راجل كلامك كله ألغاز وأنا بعيد عنك فهمي تقيل شويه  إستحملني ....
> هيا حكاية العط والعطعطة والعطعوط مش مضايقاني ولا أنا متنرفز لأني بعون الله أنرفز مديرية بالمدير بتاعها وشوية المديريات إللي مضايقاها كمان  والمنتدى ككل مكان بأستريح فيه مع أحبابي وأصدقائي وساعة لما أكون في أى موضوع حاد جداً وشكلي متنرفز وعنيا بتطق شرار بأكون في الحقيقة عادي جداً بأشرب قهوة وأقعد أفكر شويه وأكمل كلام وكده يعني ... يعني مش بآخد الكلام على جوه ولا من النوع المنفسن لأن ربنا سبحانه وتعالى أنعم عليا بالكثير .. الحمد لله والشكر لله :لإن شكرتم لأزيدنكم" الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين  الحمد لله والشكر لله رب العالمين ، معلهش أصلي طماع وثقتي في الله كبيره ورغم كده أكيد حد إتضايق من التكرار وده إللي أنا خايف عليك منه ، إللي بيزيد عن حده يتقلب ضده  والناس كلها زهقانه من الدنيا ياولداه  ... 
> يعني خايف عليك وعلى عطعوط وبعدين براحتك ياحبيب قلبي طريقك جرين مخضر مزهر ودوس يامعلم ...
> ...


        أهلا اهلا أهلا بدراجون

            منور المكان والشيخ عطعوووووووووط

         بيقولك انت اللى بدأت ومنه الشغله لطشت أستحمل بقى

 الشيخ عطعوط يتحدى الست أم فارق

          قيدوا البخوووووووور وولعوا الباجووووووور

       وخلو الفحم نار  والريحه تملا الدار

       الشيخ عطعوط معاه تلاتين عفروت بيقول أشتاتا أشتوت

        والواد ملتوت يلزق العمل ببيت ام السحتوت من غير ما تشوفوه

           ويجرى على الدار ولا يهمه من الأشرار ويصرخ ويقول النار النار

         قال ايه أم فارق اللى معاها باله يروق دى عفرته يا ماما مش بيض مسلوق

       عطعوط مالهوش فى المهيصه ولاشغل الفصفصه ومجربه الواد سحلول

           ياسيدى قلنا أنثى أنثى وست الأنثوات وطالما انك كنت ضيف هنا 

       يعنى عارف اللغوات ياللا هات هات باقى السؤالات تعبتنا معااااااااااااك

          انت والحلوه أم فارق ومعاكم لا بتظهر شمس ولا فيها شروووق

            ياللا طريقك مفروش بالورد وخاف على نفسك خليها بسرك

             ومتقولش لحد

          بااااااااااااااااااى مسيوووووووووووو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> نسيت اسأل السؤال المباشر 
> السن كام سنة لو سمحت ؟


تااااااااااااااانى يا دارجون

حررررررررررررررام عليك لسه بتسأل عندى كام سنه

هوه انا باتكلم هندى بابا انا مسكين غلبان باكل وبانام

ولا اعرف امتى ميلادى بس طلع ليه ناب وضرس وكام سنه

حلوين على قد التقطيع على ايه نحسبها بلا لزمه

الدنيا خلاص صبحت زحمه

ياريت المره الجايه لو جيت هدية لعطعط كام كيلو لحمة

سكتك بعيد عن بتووووووع التموين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباح الخير 
> اتوقع ان تكون الابنة الحبيبة "زهراء " من العراق 
> واستنتاجي ده توصلت اليه من خلال المامك 
> بكل اللهجات العربية وعدم مشاركك في "موضوع ماما عبير " اللذيذ ده 
> وخفة الدم وسرعة البديهة و........
> ارجو ان يكون توقعي صح



حبيبة قلبى نور خيتى

تقبرينى حبيبتى ليه تتوقعينى زهراء ابنة العراق الشقيق

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

كان نفسى انتى حبيبة قلبى تاخدى التقيييييييييم

انا مش هيه انا من هون مش من هوناك حبيبتى

يسلمولى ها الخطوات اللى جابوكى لحدى عيونى

شيخا بيسلم وبيقولك نفسه بلقمات القاضى من دياتك

وكام طبق حلويات شامى تقبرينى 

سكتك فيها فانوس يهش عنك حبيبتى الناموووووس

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

و بعدين في الاجابات دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



طيب ممكن نسألك انت و شيخ عطعوط........عن لقب خدتيه قبل كده....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                          عضو مميز مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ او قمر 14؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟أو أطيب قلب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




           قعدي بقي قولي عطعوط و بطبوط و توّهي في الإجابة!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> مش عارفين نخلص من عطعوط جت لنا ام فاروق
> كتكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
> يا استاذ دراجون
> انت نسيت انك كنت ضيف معانا
> وانا وقتها فهمتك سر اللعبة !!
> 
> اللعبة مباح فيها المراوغة بالبيانات
> والاجابة الغير صريحة
> مباح اللف والدوران ولكن غير مباح الكذب
> ...


 ::$:  ::$:  ::$: 
إحم إحم
يعني أنا حضرت الموضوع قبل كده  ::$:  والزهايمر ماجاش إلا وإشتغل دلوقت .... رغم أن كتير بيقولوا عليا ذاكرتي قوية إلا إن عندي داء النسيان والسهو .... معلهش يابنتي السن له أحكام ....
مضطر أراجع الحلقات قبل مايكون ليا عين أكتب هنا تاني ...
إعتذاري للجميع ...
- بس إيه رأيك في الشويتين بتوع أم فاروق  :: 
طيب ممكن أعرف حاجه بسيطه على ماأراجع الحلقات ...
يعني من أنا ده شخصية بتتغير وبتعطوا الضيف كلمة السر للدخول والإجابات على أسئلة المشاركين ولا مثلاً مثلاً ....
بنت شهريار  :f2:  هيا إللي بتجاوب بمن أنا على المشاركين معلهش إستحملي سني وأشئلتي الغبية  ::stpd::  وعموماً هأرجع للحلقات ممكن الروابط   :: 

بس طالما الأخت نور :f2:  قالت زهراء ، وطالما إني بأثق فيها ...
يبقة أتوقع تكون الرائعة زهراء :f2:  المحبوبة من الجميع لها مني كل التقدير والأماني الطيبة ...
يالل دوشتكم ...
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> مش انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


يعني ماطلعتش الجميلة زهراء  :: 
يظهر أنا وقعت في حارة سد أو وقعت في إيد العصابه والعصابة مابترحمش ....
طيب هأراجع تاني وأقولكم منا أنا تطلع مين ... بس عموماً دمها زى العسل ...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أهلا اهلا أهلا بدراجون
> 
> منور المكان والشيخ عطعوووووووووط
> 
> بيقولك انت اللى بدأت ومنه الشغله لطشت أستحمل بقى
> 
> الشيخ عطعوط يتحدى الست أم فارق
> 
> قيدوا البخوووووووور وولعوا الباجووووووور
> ...





> تااااااااااااااانى يا دارجون
> 
> حررررررررررررررام عليك لسه بتسأل عندى كام سنه
> 
> هوه انا باتكلم هندى بابا انا مسكين غلبان باكل وبانام
> 
> ولا اعرف امتى ميلادى بس طلع ليه ناب وضرس وكام سنه
> 
> حلوين على قد التقطيع على ايه نحسبها بلا لزمه
> ...


أنت تاني  :f2:  
معلهش أنا آسف العتب على النظر والزهايمر وعدم التركيز بس والله اليومين دول ظروفي ملخبطة ...
ياللا خصل حير ...
تكونيش العزيزة جداً *إيمرالد*  :f2: 
يالا هاأقرا تاني بتركيز وأرجع تاني بس تكونيش إيمرالد بصحيح .... مجرد إحساس ...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

::mm:: 
*بنت شهريار* :f2:  
إنت متأكدة إني كنت ضيف في الحلقات السابقة ؟
طيب ممكن الرابط  ::'(:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

ياريت ماحدش ينكر إني عملت جو في الحلقة دي  :: 
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مش عارفين نخلص من عطعوط جت لنا ام فاروق
> كتكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
> يا استاذ دراجون
> انت نسيت انك كنت ضيف معانا
> وانا وقتها فهمتك سر اللعبة !!
> 
> اللعبة مباح فيها المراوغة بالبيانات
> والاجابة الغير صريحة
> مباح اللف والدوران ولكن غير مباح الكذب
> ...


يا بنت شهريار العسل

مش عارف شروط الموضوع وبعدين يقول ام فاروق

طب يسألها وهيه تقوله على الموضوع

اومال يعنى ازاى هتروق بالنا

هههههههههههههههههههههه

خلااااااااااااااااااص وقعت أم فاروق

ولا يستنى ويفضل الا الشيخ عطعووووووووووط

اشتاتا اشتووووووووووووووت

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> دوختينا معاكى يامن انا 
> ممكن تحجزى لى عند الشيخ عطعوط علشان اخليه يعرفنى من انا تبقى مين 
> ولا اقولك انا بحب المجازفه اتوقع من انا تكوووووووووووووووون 
> قيثاره 
> والارزاق على الله



أهلا بالرقيقه أم البنات

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مابك بنيتى المعلومات عندكى متلخبطه ومتحلفطه

ومتشلفطه ولما الدوخه وكل خد عليه خوخه خوخه خوخه

أسألى رقيقتى كى أجيبُ عليكِ بمهارة الفنان

ابعد كل هذا التعب والوهن تريدين ان أحجز لكِ بنيتى 

عند الشيخ عطعوط ما كان من الأول من غير زرجنه وفلحسه

وفى الأخر تقولى لى قيثارة وهل انا مثل قيثاره

هيه ساكنه فين ؟ فى هذا الشارع او على مشارف الحاره

كان نفسى تأخدى تقييم لكن نعمل ايه مفييييييييييييش

ليتنى كنت قيثاره وكانت لى كل هذه المهاره

وعندما أتحدث عن المشاعر تحلقون معى فوق سطوح العماره

معلشى رقيقتى مره تانيه تاخدى التقييم ركززززززززززززززززززى

طريقك كل مفروش بالورد والريحان

عطعوووووووط منك زعلااااااااااااااان فين الأوبيج

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> و بعدين في الاجابات دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> طيب ممكن نسألك انت و شيخ عطعوط........عن لقب خدتيه قبل كده....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
>                           عضو مميز مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ او قمر 14؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟أو أطيب قلب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هاااااى بااااااااااااى جاااااااااااااااى ايمان

مالك روحى خلقك ضيق كبرى الجى وروقى الدى

وتعالى معايا خارجة مع اصحابى نروشن

معايا عسولات مش اى كلام دول كووووووول

واخر روشنه قول يا عطعط يا روش طحن

أسألينى عن الموضوع وانا أشهيص معاكى

باقولك ايه لا فيها عفاريت ولا غيره انا بس اللى طلعت مش مشهوره

ومن هنا ورايح هامشى فى المونتى ومعايا زمورة

يعنى باقولك مش مشهورة هيدوينى لقب يا ايمان 

يووووووووووو مش تخليكى معايا كووووووول

والا لازم يعنى تحرجينا وسط صاحباتى الكلاس

ياللا باااااااااااى الحق اخر تروماااااااااى

عايز اروح أضرب غطسين فى طبق فول بالزيت

من عند الجحش ابو طرطورين

سكتك فطار اورجينال كونتنينتال

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إحم إحم
> يعني أنا حضرت الموضوع قبل كده  والزهايمر ماجاش إلا وإشتغل دلوقت .... رغم أن كتير بيقولوا عليا ذاكرتي قوية إلا إن عندي داء النسيان والسهو .... معلهش يابنتي السن له أحكام ....
> مضطر أراجع الحلقات قبل مايكون ليا عين أكتب هنا تاني ...
> إعتذاري للجميع ...
> - بس إيه رأيك في الشويتين بتوع أم فاروق 
> طيب ممكن أعرف حاجه بسيطه على ماأراجع الحلقات ...
> يعني من أنا ده شخصية بتتغير وبتعطوا الضيف كلمة السر للدخول والإجابات على أسئلة المشاركين ولا مثلاً مثلاً ....
> بنت شهريار  هيا إللي بتجاوب بمن أنا على المشاركين معلهش إستحملي سني وأشئلتي الغبية  وعموماً هأرجع للحلقات ممكن الروابط  
> 
> ...


                أهلا اهلا بالحاجز معانا مجرى دارجون

يعنى انا مفيش ورايا غيرك والحلقة صفصفت

عليك وعليه طيب يا عينيه عايز تفهم ايه

ماهو مفيش زحمه والدنيا معادتش رحمه

ولازم الاخ يكون قلبه على قلب اخوه حتى لو خدعوه

ولطشوا محفظته وعلى الترعه زقوووووووه

ايوة يا سيدى انا من انا ومفيش غيرى انا اكون من انا ؟

لان بنت شهريار اختارتنى اكون من أنا ؟

وانت عندك اعتراض اكون هنا من انا ؟ ولا انت اصلا مش عايز تعرف من انا

والا عايز ومكسوف يعنى وممعكش فلوس تجيب هديه لمن انا ؟

من انا اللى هوه انا ميهماش الهدايا قد تشريفك وحسن النوايا

يا سيدى ما انت جليب ورد واخر فرفشه وبكره لما تعرف من انا اللى هوة انا

هتلم كل وردك وهتاخد على خاطرك 

وقلناها ميتين مره هات الاجره معاك قدره ميين مره

انا مش زهرررررررررررررررررررراء خالص مالص

كان نفسى تاخد تقيييييييييم لكن مفييييييييييش

سكتك طبق ممبار وحلة باميه من غير لحمه عشان الرجيييييييم

 :f2:   :4:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنت تاني  
> معلهش أنا آسف العتب على النظر والزهايمر وعدم التركيز بس والله اليومين دول ظروفي ملخبطة ...
> ياللا خصل حير ...
> تكونيش العزيزة جداً *إيمرالد* 
> يالا هاأقرا تاني بتركيز وأرجع تاني بس تكونيش إيمرالد بصحيح .... مجرد إحساس ...



تانى تانى تااااانى راجعين لدراجون تانى

للناااااااااااار والعذااااااااااااااب من تانى

جاى ليه يا زمان بعد إيه يا زمان ؟
من كام سنة قلبي وأنا عايشين هنا ؟
من كام سنة دنيا الهنا منكم لنا من كام سنة ؟
قال إيه جاى الزمان يداوينا 
من إيه جى يا زمان تداوينا 
ده الأمل فى عينينا والفرح حوالينا





لسه هتقولى زهايمر وابصر ايه ما تقولى عايز ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


أقول ما أقولشي .. أنا خايف أقول
تغضب وتمشي .. وعذابي يطول
بلاش أقولك.. حالي يدلك
أقول ما أقولشي
لك سر جوه قلبي .. حرمني من المنام
حرام عليَّ أخبي .. وأكدب عليك حرام

ها لسه معرفتش ايه المطلوب يا لهوى

أعمل ايه ايه رايك اقولك

أنا كل ما قول التوبه يا بوي ترميني المقادير يا عين
وحشاني عيونه السودة يابوي ومدوبني الحنين يا عين
أنا كل ما اقول التوبه يا بوي ترميني المجادير يا عين 

ايه تانى خرجت المخيخ من دماغى

أحساسك غلط مش ايمرالد القمر انا قلبى حجر

معلشى فررررررصة تانيه

طريقك مش فاكرة نسيييييييييييييييييت

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياريت ماحدش ينكر إني عملت جو في الحلقة دي 
> تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


طبعا يا دارجون عملت جووووووووووو جميييييييييييييل

وكان نفسى تاخد تقيييييم لكن معلشى فرصة تانيه

متزعلشى ونورتنا ونورت العفاريت اللى جنبنا

هههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا نورت الحلقه 

سكتك خضرا ومعاها طبق سلطه

----------


## بنت شهريار

مستر دراجوووووووووووووووون .. ايوووووووووووووون كنت ضيف
ولى عودة بالراااااااااااااااااااااابط  :: 
حقيقى اسعدنا تواجدك وروح المرح بيننا جداااااااااااا
دا انت معملتش كدا وقت الحلقة بتاعتك  :: 
جزيل الشكر اخى الفاضل
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

الآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن

وبعد طول انتظارررررررررررررررررر

وعفاريت وكتاكيت وام فاروووووووووووق

نعلن عن


فائز حلقتنا الاسبوعية


لمسابقة من أنا



وضيفنا الهمام




التمام




ابو الافلام






اللى جاى ومعاه شيخ الشيوخ






عطعوط







الفائز 






هو









اقصدى هى










لالالالالالالالالا هو











ييييييييييييييييييييييه







هـــــــــــــــــــى









loly_h









لتوقعها الخطيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر






لضيفتنا العزيزة جداااااااااااااا







ام عفريت دمة خفيف











عزيزتى
 



ا



ل






ش





ح






ر





و






ر






ة





حقيقى استمتعنا جدا بحلقتنا الجميلة







واتمنى تكون ضيفتنا الغالية

الشحرورة




 قضت وقت مميز












واتمنى للجميع دائما وقت جميل








شكراً لكم 





انتظرونى فى الحلقة القادمة 



ان شاء الله










تحياتى وتقديرى للجميع

----------


## loly_h

*مسائكم جميييييييل زيادة عن اللزوم

بس هيا الحلقة دى فاتت بسرعة ولا بيتهيألى

عمومـــــــــا كانت حلقة زى العسليـــــة ام سمسم

جميييييييييييييلة ... ودمها خفيف اوى

طبعا الدم الخفيف وسريعة البديهة

 موش جديد على الشحرورة

وعلشان كدة عرفتك بسهولة

ميرسى يابيرو على اختياراتك الجميلة

وعلى فكرة  من انـــا اكتر موضوع

 اخدت فيه تقييمات 

نتقابل الحلقة الجاية إن شاء الله

وكل من انــــــــــا وانتم طيبين*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="7 70"]من غير كتر اسئله وتفكير
> ومن غير مانتعب نفسنا كتير
> 
> بيقولوا الجواب بيبان من عنوانه
>  والحل اتعرف حتى من قبل  اوانه
> 
> وواضح قوى من ردود الاموره
> انها اختنا العزيزة ..
> الشحروره
> ...



كوسة .. كوسة .... كوووووووسه
انا جاوبت بالاجابة الصحيحة

وسى عطعوط ... " او  الشحرورة ... دخلت رددت وقالت انا مش الشحرورة ..."
دة تضليل لهيئة المحكمة حضرتك
انا عاوز حقى بقى هه ::xx:: 



مبروك ... وعقبال " من انا  " اللى جاى

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Amira

> *مسائكم جميييييييل زيادة عن اللزوم*
> 
> *بس هيا الحلقة دى فاتت بسرعة ولا بيتهيألى* 
> *عمومـــــــــا كانت حلقة زى العسليـــــة ام سمسم* 
> *جميييييييييييييلة ... ودمها خفيف اوى* 
> *طبعا الدم الخفيف وسريعة البديهة* 
> *موش جديد على الشحرورة* 
> *وعلشان كدة عرفتك بسهولة* 
> *ميرسى يابيرو على اختياراتك الجميلة* 
> ...


*انا نفسي اعرف انتي بتعرفي أزاي* 
*لولي ماتعلميني سر المهنة و يبقي ليكي عندي واحدة كادبوري فاملي سايز * 

*بس ايه القلق ده يا شحرورة و عطوط وملطوط  تحيا الوحدة العربية وتحيا مياه النيل*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

مين الشحرورة دي  ::mm:: 

أيوه أيوه دى جت لما كنت في التزلج على الجليد في كينيا ... أيوووووون مظبوط كده ....
حظ وافر للمبدعة لولي  :f2: ، يالا الحلقة الجاية أكون مش موجود إن شاء الله وتكسبي التقييم ....

الشحرورة أو العسولة  :f2: ..
إستمتعت جداً بالتواجد وبأني رخمت عليكي شوية  :4:   ... بس تعرفي الحلقة ماكانش هايبقى ليها طعم من غيري  :Schnauz:  ...
*الشحرورة*  :f2: ..
تابعت بعض مواضيعك وردوك القيمة بالمنتدى وأعجبتني لياقتك وأسلوبك الرشيق وخفة دمك بس ماكانش ليا الشرف إني أقابلك في أي موضوع وطبعاً ده من حسن حظك ، لإني بعيد عنك عامل زي البحر غدار ومالوش قرار ...
حقيقي إستمتعت وياريت تكوني قبلت الهزار وإستحملتي رخامتي ...
تمنياتي لك بأحلى أماني الدنيا الحلوة وبدوام التوفيق والتقدم ...
دمتم بخير
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]حد يولع لى شوية فحم 

علشان الشيخ عطعوط 

وصف لى وصفة متخيبش 

قالى اصطاد  شحرورة   ساعة الفجرية 

وادبحها  وانتف ريشها 

وعلى سيخ محمى علقها 

ورش عليها شوية ملح وفلفل 

وخلى بنت شهريار تاكلها على الريق 

وانا بقى مقدرش اخالف امر الشيخ 

وقعتكم انتم الاتنين مش فايته 

لا حينفع فيكم ضرب ولا قتل 

انت مفيش حل فيكم الا الشووووووووووى

بس فعلا حلقة جميله ودمها خفيف [/frame]

----------


## الشحرورة

> الآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن
> 
> وبعد طول انتظارررررررررررررررررر
> 
> وعفاريت وكتاكيت وام فاروووووووووووق
> 
> نعلن عن
> 
> 
> ...


*


    العسوله الرقيقه بنت شهريار 


     بيررررررررررو

          فعلا مش عارفه أشكرك ازاى يا قمر لانك
        منحتينى الفرصة الروعه دى عشان أقضى أحلى وأغلى
    الأوقات بموضوع من أنا ؟؟؟ لانى أستمتعت كتير بيه
     وسعادتى مالهاش حدود ولا وصف
             وفرحت جدا بكل زائر وزائره وتوقعاتهم الروعه
                 وخصوصا توقع لولى
                ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

                  فعلا يا عبير موضوع



            وتمنياتى لكِ ولموضوع من أنا ؟ كل النجاح والتوفيق
                 وان شاء الله أشارك وأفوز زى لولى طبعا هتغششنى

                     والشيخ عطعوووووط بيسلم عليكى يا بيرو وبيقولك
                       هو بالخدمه دايما بس انتى أطلبى

                  ودى هديته لكى يا عسل



               أما هدية شحرورة النحرورة
                   هى

              هى



                    ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

ايه الشغل المميز ده يا جميل 
بنت شهريار تسلمي للموضوع الاكثر من رائع واللي دمه زي السكر 
بجد اول حلقه اشوفه بعد طول غياب 
بس تحفه ودمك زي العسل يا الشحرورة 
وفي انتظار الحلقه القادمه معاكم 
تسلموا 
وفي امان الله

----------


## nour2005

الشحروووووووووووووورة ؟  ::eek:: 

وانا بقول الدم الخفيف والعسل اللي بينقّط

من كلامها الجميل ده مش غريب عليّا  :Ouch: 

على العموم الف مبروك للغالية لولي لمعرفة شخصية من انا؟

وبجد سعيدة لانها اللي ربحت وكاني انا اللي كسبت 

الشحرورة الغالية :عرفتي تمثلي دورك كويس وتتوّهينا  :Sad: 

تحية كبيرة ليكي ولمشاركاتك الجميلة وسلامي للشيخ عطعوط 

وتحية لبنت شهريار القائمة على الموضوع اللذيذ ده 

والى لقاء آخر  باذن الله ودائما معاها مع اجمل المواضيع

----------


## الشحرورة

> *مسائكم جميييييييل زيادة عن اللزوم
> 
> بس هيا الحلقة دى فاتت بسرعة ولا بيتهيألى
> 
> عمومـــــــــا كانت حلقة زى العسليـــــة ام سمسم
> 
> جميييييييييييييلة ... ودمها خفيف اوى
> 
> طبعا الدم الخفيف وسريعة البديهة
> ...


 *  الغاليه جدا لولى

                    منوووووووووووورة يا قمر يا شطوره




                 عرفتينى ازاى يا دقرووووووومة كده برده يا عسل

                  تعرفى شحرورة النحرورة
               وتقوليها كده على الملأ
          هاعملك عمل عند عطعوطى أخليه ينسكى
         التنسيقات فين ياللا توقيعى والا ده سبب انك اعترفتى عليه
                         ههههههههههههههههههههههه
           بس انتى فعلا شطوره وخدى تصقيهياللا وكمان



           حاولت كتير أحيرك وأدورك بس انتى جاااااامده قوى
               كل حلقه ومعاكى تقييم جديد
                وعطعوطى يكون سعيد
           من غير كدب ولا شطب
          هنعرف مين أنا دى لولى حديد

   فعلا استمتعت جدا بالحلقه ووجودكم معايا يا أمورتى



                  لكِ ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> كوسة .. كوسة .... كوووووووسه
> انا جاوبت بالاجابة الصحيحة
> 
> وسى عطعوط ... " او  الشحرورة ... دخلت رددت وقالت انا مش الشحرورة ..."
> دة تضليل لهيئة المحكمة حضرتك
> انا عاوز حقى بقى هه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* أخى الكريم شاعر الرومانسية
              انا معاك معاك كوسه كوسه
        وبقينا بحوسه حوسه
          هاتوا كلامنا هاتوا حروفنا
          توهتونا ياللا هاتلونا بسبوسه

           معاك حق يا شاعرنا ليه شحرورة تنكر دة ينفع بردة
          اوعى تتنازل عن حقك ارفع قضية
         وعطعووووط جاهز ومش هيكلفك كتيييييير
          وانا هاتوسطلك عنده أشمعنى لولى يعنى تفوز  اكمنها قالت قبل منك
           لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ولا يهمك
             واذا كان على الليموناده أعملها انت بزياده
             كام شفشق على وجبه دسمه تهدى المسائل
              وأكيد فى ملحق للنتايج بس اوعى تسكت عن حقك
                 انا بس باهدى النفوووووووووووووووس

                     ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

          ألف ألف شكر على وجودك بالحلقه أخى نورت وتوقعك صح
            بس عرفتنى ازاى ده انا اتنكرت جااااااااااامد



                      لك ودى وأحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *انا نفسي اعرف انتي بتعرفي أزاي* 
> *لولي ماتعلميني سر المهنة و يبقي ليكي عندي واحدة كادبوري فاملي سايز * 
> 
> *بس ايه القلق ده يا شحرورة و عطوط وملطوط  تحيا الوحدة العربية وتحيا مياه النيل*


 *    أميره الأموره

         منورة يا قمر يعنى انتى معرفتنيش تبقى تستحقى هديه

                 ياللا حلال عليكى



             لكن انتى نورتى الحلقه يا قمر

           وجمالك غرقنا زى المطر

           كان نفسى تفوزى وكنت هالوى بوزى

           لكن معلش خليك بالامان بلاش خطر

           هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



                لكِ حبى وصدقى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




عدنا بعد غياب 






وأتينا فى المساء والسهرة





ورجعنا تانى مع ضيفنا العزيز

 



اللذيذ







المشاكس بهدوووووووووووووووووووء 




البرررررررررررررررررررررررررررىء 





ضيفنا العزيز  





ضيفنا القوى 







ضيفنا ذو الشفافية العالية







ضيفنا صاحب التواجد المتألق اينما كان




ضيفنا العزيز



مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا








اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...


مـن أنا؟؟






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك





الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...





الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..




والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

(( اتوقع فلان ))





ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة





اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة






ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا




وان شاء الله معك
متابعوووووووووووووون




اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

ابقوااااااااااا معنااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 


*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا اهلا يا بيرو  انتي وضيفك الخطيرو 

مستنينك يا باشا

----------


## بنت شهريار

جود مورررررررررررررررننج من انا الخطير

صحى النوووووووووووووووووووم وانهار واعترف بسرعه وقوووووووووووووووووووولى
انت مين ياعم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Masrawya

يا صباح الفل يا بيروووو

ياولكم يا ولكم بمن انا 
منور منور منرو 

ياريت تقولى حضرتك لو معندكش مانع يعنى  :2: 

هــــــــل انا مستر ولا مسز 
هــــــــل انت عضو ولا مشرف

بس كده كفايه دوول على الصبح كده
و راجعه تانى اكيد

----------


## اسكندرانى

صبحنا وصبح الملك لله 

ياصباحاتك يا بنت شهريار 

انتى مبتحرميش 

خلاص ادمنتى الضرب بقى مزاج عندك 

كل حلقة تضربى انتى وضيفك من هو 

اعمل ايه بقى مضطر ادخل اضرب انا كمان 


صباح الخير يا من انا 

سؤلاتى 

هات البطاقة 

ايدك فى جنبك وانت بتكلم الباشا 

قول بسرعه  انت منين 

وجيت ابناء مصر من امتى 

ومين شركائك اقصد اصدقائك 

حطوهم فى البوكس  بنت شهريار ومن انا على ماشوف اخرتها معاهم

----------


## Amira

*يا تري حضرة جناب سيادة فخامة سعادتك* 
*معتاد علي المشاركة في موضوع من أنا في الحلقات السابقة ...و لا زيارة و ماشي؟؟؟* 

*و يا ريت ننجز بقي *

----------


## loly_h

*ياصباح الحادثة السادسة ... والتخمينات

من انــــــا يـــامن انــــــــــا ... نورتنــــــــا نورتنــــــــــا

جئنـــــــــــاك لهوجــــــــــةً...فلم نجـــــــدك عندنـــــــــــا

فبالله عليك تقل لنــــــــــا ...لمــــا التقل يامن انـــــــــــا

الإمضــــاء...

اللهم لاشمــــــــــاته*

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من انا طفش منكم ولا اااااااااااااااااايه
تهديد وبوكس وانجز بقى وشماتة
الرحمة ياعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالم
تعالى يامن انا متخافششششششششششششش
دول بيهزروا معاك بس  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

شوفوا بقى  :Gun2: 
أى حد عنده تخمين مايقولش .... يبعته ليا في رساله خاصه لأن المرة دي هأفوز  بوسائل غير شريفة ، لأن الزهايمر عالي في المخ الأيام دي ... 
عموماً هديته عندي أكبر من هدية بنت شهريار  ::-s: .

إلا هو مين الضيف ؟
قصدي هو فين الضيف ؟  :4:

----------


## ميمة اسلام

وانا بقي جايه اشترك 
فين الضيف 
حضر ولا لسه 
جي في السكه ده كلام ده عبير 
هو لعب هو  ولا ايه غين الباش او الاميرة منورش لحد دلوقتي 
ولالا 

معقبال ما يوصل هو مين بقي

بس اللي لذيذه اوي اميرة 
انجز بقي وخلصنا 
في انتظارك عشان نبداء الاسئله غيبه عنكم من فتره بس اهو اخمن واجري علي الله بس يظهر الاول

----------


## عصام كابو

ايه نظام الرعب ده؟؟
الجماعه خوفوا الراجل (او الست) فاخد ديله فى سنانه (او فى سنانها) و خلع (او خلعت)

 حيث كده بقى...لما تيجى نبقى نسأل

تسجيل حضووووووووور و متابعة

----------


## بنت شهريار

انت فين يا من أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اظهر وبااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
عليك الأماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااان
ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششششش

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يامساء الخير يالى معانا يالى معانا
من انا اخيرا جالنا و صحانا و صحانااااااااااا 
 ::xx::   ::xx:: 

مشكرين اووى منك يابنت شهريار على المقدمة الجامده دى
نجاملك فى الافراح كده ان شاء الله   :Bye:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا اهلا يا بيرو  انتي وضيفك الخطيرو 
> 
> مستنينك يا باشا


 مستنيانى فين طيب عشان  منتهوش من بعتتتينا  :Icecream:

----------


## بنت شهريار

اهو جه يولاد اهو جه يا ولااااااااااااااااااااااااااد
انت جيت ( شهقة ) يارمضان
ناموسيتك كحلى جنابك
نوررررررررررررررررررررت ::mm:: 
عندك خصم تأخير فى دفتر الحضور  ::

----------


## loly_h

*زغرطى يابهااااااااااااااانة



مـــــــن انـــــا وصـــــل

ربنا يديمها علينا نعمة ويحفظها من الزوال...

يحفظها خليكوا فاكرين

علشان هنزوغ من الإجابات ولا هنعمل حركات كدة ولا كدة

هتبأة  (وإجعلها من الزوال ) 

وإن شاء الله موش نوصل للمرحلة الأليمة دى

ونبتدى اسئلة

عمرك من 20 لــــــ30

ولا من 30لــــ40

ولا اكتر  بشوية سينين فوق بعض

متابعة ويارب يكون من انا لسه صاحى

*

----------


## ندى الايام

يا قهلا ياقهلا يا من هو 
منور الموضوع ويا ريت متوجعش قلبنا معاك
وتقول على طول انت مين او لو مش عاوز تعترف بسرعة
طيب اسم المنطقة والشارع و رقم موبيلك  واحنا نتصرف   :4: 
 ونسأل ونقوووووووووووووووول 
اكتر اتنين اصحابك فى المنتدى ؟؟
النيك نيم مكون من كام مقطع ؟؟
مكان الاقامة ؟؟
موبيلك 010 ولا 012 ومتقولش اتصالات علشان شبكة وحشه ؟؟ هههههههههههههههه
رجعالك تانى لو النت مفصلش ان شاء الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> جود مورررررررررررررررننج من انا الخطير
> 
> صحى النوووووووووووووووووووم وانهار واعترف بسرعه وقوووووووووووووووووووولى
> انت مين ياعم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




انتى دخلتى شارع غلط ولا ايه
بس احنا  ممكن نتعرف 

انا من ااااااانااااا    :Elvis: 

انتى باءه مين ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا صباح الفل يا بيروووو
> 
> ياولكم يا ولكم بمن انا 
> منور منور منرو 
> 
> ياريت تقولى حضرتك لو معندكش مانع يعنى 
> 
> هــــــــل انا مستر ولا مسز 
> هــــــــل انت عضو ولا مشرف
> ...


ولكم بيكى مصراوية بالانجليزى
لا بصى من اولها كده
علشان نكون على بينه من امرنا
انا تعليمى مجانى
و ثقافتى يابانى 
فراعى ظروفة شوية  :Helpsmilie2: 
و كمان السؤال ده ليا و لا ليكى 

لو انا مشرف اكيد كنت عضو فى يوم من الايام
و لو عضو مش بعيد  يعنى اترقى و اكون مشرف
متتكلميش انتى بس فى الارزاق   :3: 

يلا اطفى النور باءه وانتى ماشية علشان الكهرباء غالية

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صبحنا وصبح الملك لله 
> 
> ياصباحاتك يا بنت شهريار 
> 
> انتى مبتحرميش 
> 
> خلاص ادمنتى الضرب بقى مزاج عندك 
> 
> كل حلقة تضربى انتى وضيفك من هو 
> ...



يا صبااح السمك و الجمبرى و الاستكوزا
اجدع سلام اسكندرانى لاجدع ناس :4: 

ايه ده ايه ده مين هيضرب ميين
لا لا  لا
لست انا هذا الرجل خااااالص 
احنا جدعان اوى و نعجبوووك اوووووى  ::xx:: 




> صباح الخير يا من انا 
> 
> سؤلاتى 
> 
> هات البطاقة 
> 
> ايدك فى جنبك وانت بتكلم الباشا 
> 
> قول بسرعه  انت منين 
> ...


 
انا لسه مطلعتش بطاقه سيادتك يمشى معاك كارنيه التأمين الصحى
و جيت ابناء مصر من شوية  لسه داخل اهو  :No: 
اصدقائى معرفش غير بنت شهريار هى السبب فى ده كله شدوووها

 بلاش بوكس باءه ونبى انا من اول ألم هاعترف بكل حاجه  :Shutup2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يا تري حضرة جناب سيادة فخامة سعادتك* 
> *معتاد علي المشاركة في موضوع من أنا في الحلقات السابقة ...و لا زيارة و ماشي؟؟؟* 
> 
> *و يا ريت ننجز بقي *


زيارة و ماشى 
 يابخت من زار و خفف  :Bounce:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخيررررررررررررررررررررررررر من انا الجميل
انهار واعترف حالا
هل انت متزوج ؟؟ هل انت تعول ؟؟
هل حضرت ميتنج للمنتدى ؟؟
بسرعه جاوب على ما اوصل الشغل واسالك تانى من هناك
احسبوا معايا يا جماعة
من انا تأخير فى مواعيد الحضورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
كله بتمنة يا من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أهلا أهلا يا من أنا   :hey: 

شوف بقى علشان منتكلمش كتير ونلف وندور من غير فايده

أنت هتتعرف هتتعرف يا ولدى

فأحسنلك تعترف وتقول أنت مين   :gp: 

وهنعتبرك شاهد ملك ويمكن تاخد مكافأة كمان

ودلوقتى جاوب على السؤال ده

اسمك مكتوب بالعربى ولا الانجليزى ؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

من انا رد احسنلك 

انا عصبية وممكن اتهور عليك انت فاهم انا باهددك اهوه 
المرة الجاية ضرب نار ماشي 

انت ذكر ولا انثي 

واياك تلف وتدور قد اعذر من انذر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ياصباح الحادثة السادسة ... والتخمينات
> 
> من انــــــا يـــامن انــــــــــا ... نورتنــــــــا نورتنــــــــــا
> 
> جئنـــــــــــاك لهوجــــــــــةً...فلم نجـــــــدك عندنـــــــــــا
> 
> فبالله عليك تقل لنــــــــــا ...لمــــا التقل يامن انـــــــــــا
> 
> الإمضــــاء...
> ...


لووولللى  بحلها عندنا 
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
يا خوفى منك انتى  يا حلو ياللى جى لهوجه  :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> من انا طفش منكم ولا اااااااااااااااااايه
> تهديد وبوكس وانجز بقى وشماتة
> الرحمة ياعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالم
> تعالى يامن انا متخافششششششششششششش
> دول بيهزروا معاك بس


شوووفى ضيوففففك واللى عاملينه فيا 
رعبنى من ساعة ما دخلت
اول مره اتاخد فى البوكس كان على ايدك   ::@:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> شوفوا بقى 
> أى حد عنده تخمين مايقولش .... يبعته ليا في رساله خاصه لأن المرة دي هأفوز  بوسائل غير شريفة ، لأن الزهايمر عالي في المخ الأيام دي ... 
> عموماً هديته عندي أكبر من هدية بنت شهريار .
> 
> إلا هو مين الضيف ؟
> قصدي هو فين الضيف ؟


استااااااااذنا الغاللللللى
الضيف موجود بس ما ادرااك  ما ابركات من انا

ابعتلك انا الرسالة الخاصة و اقولك و تبعتلى الهدية 
اهو اضمن برده من بنت شهريار 
وكله يبقى قى السليم  ::hop::

----------


## Amira

*ايه رأيك في قاعة المناقشات في المنتدي ؟؟؟* 

*و بعدين انت بتشارك كتير يعني و لا تخاتيف يعني*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وانا بقي جايه اشترك 
> فين الضيف 
> حضر ولا لسه 
> جي في السكه ده كلام ده عبير 
> هو لعب هو  ولا ايه غين الباش او الاميرة منورش لحد دلوقتي 
> ولالا 
> 
> معقبال ما يوصل هو مين بقي
> 
> ...


دفعتى الاشتراك طيب و لا جاية كده ندفعهولك احنا 
اهو حضرت ونورت اهو فين انتى باءه  :mazika3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ما انااااااااااااااااا  ::mm:: 
بعتنى من أولها كدا
ماااااااااااااااااااشى
انا اللى بقيالك على فكرة  :: 
هم فى اول بوكس هيحطوك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قول يا فندم ..
تاريخ تسجيلك فى المنتدى ؟؟
ماذن تعنى كلمة مونتى (( والحدق يفهم هوقعهولكم اهو  ::  ))
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ميمة اسلام

لا دفعت الاشتراك يا من انا 
ولا ايه يا بيرو 
انقذيني
ههههههههههه
تعني كلمه مونتي 
وانا فهمه يا قمر 
بس لو فهمها من انا 
وقعته بيضه طبعا وحيتعرف حيتعرف 
ههههههههههههههه
سؤال 
من انت يا من انا بس كده 
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الأخت الفاضلة ... من أنا  




أنا أتوقع شخصية من أنا الحلقة الرابعة عشر

بأن تكون الأخت ( دعاء ثابت ) 

سلمى وكنزي سابقاً

تحياتي



لو يوماً بحثت عن صديــق فلم تجده 

فتأكد أنك تبحث عنه لتأخذ منه شيئاً 

ولو بحثت عنه لتعطيه شيئاً لوجدته 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

مع انى ما قريتش الحلقة ولا قريت التعليقات

بس اى حلقة هدخلها هاتوقع الكيميائى باشا حبيبى ما اعرفش ليه احساس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله وحشتونى جدا ياجماعة 

ربنا يسعدكم دايما 

يلا اظهر وبان عليك الامان يا كيميائى باشا هههههههه

معلش اصل وقتى قصير فمش هقدر اشارك هنا كتير فتوقعت على طول  :: 

يلا سلاميكااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

اهلا بكم من جديد

واهلا بضيفنا العزيز ... " من أنا "بسم الله ما شاء الله ... تواجدك كتير وجميل اهو...
بس انا مش شايف ردود خاااااااااالص ::mm:: 

هى قواعد المسابقة انه يلف ويدور ويوقعنا اه ... 
بس يجاوب صح حتى لو بشكل غير مباشر :2: 

الناس كلها سألت عن السن والنوع والانضمام للمنتدى...
ولا فهمت حاجة من اجابات حضرتك

وجاوب على اهم سؤال بتاع "خالتك بنت شهريار"

ماذا تعنى كلمة مونتى..؟؟؟ ::mm:: 


منمتظرين الاجابات يا عمونا


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

نقول سامح عطية

سبب وجودي في الأساس التوقع الخاطئ وإهداء التقييم لمن أنا  :Spidy: 
أنت فين ياجهاد .... قصدي أنت فين يامن أنا ....

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أنت فين ياجهاد



أنا هنا ياثلامة  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه نظام الرعب ده؟؟
> الجماعه خوفوا الراجل (او الست) فاخد ديله فى سنانه (او فى سنانها) و خلع (او خلعت)
> 
>  حيث كده بقى...لما تيجى نبقى نسأل
> 
> تسجيل حضووووووووور و متابعة


انا بتعامل معامله سيئه جدا هنا
زى مايكون عليا ليهم فلوس   :No: 

منور  استاذ عصام
تسجيل انتظار سعادتك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت فين يا من أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> اظهر وبااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> عليك الأماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااان
> ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششششش


ظهررررررت  بركاااااتك يا عبييير

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهو جه يولاد اهو جه يا ولااااااااااااااااااااااااااد
> انت جيت ( شهقة ) يارمضان
> ناموسيتك كحلى جنابك
> نوررررررررررررررررررررت
> عندك خصم تأخير فى دفتر الحضور


ايوه جييت اهو 
 :Icecream:  :Icecream:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *زغرطى يابهااااااااااااااانة
> 
> 
> 
> مـــــــن انـــــا وصـــــل
> 
> ربنا يديمها علينا نعمة ويحفظها من الزوال...
> 
> يحفظها خليكوا فاكرين
> ...



 ::no2::  ::no2:: 

يا زغريطك يا بهانه اللى جيبانى من اخر الدنيا

عمرى من 20 الـ 30

ادعيلى دعوه حلوه باءه ادينى جابوت اهو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا قهلا ياقهلا يا من هو 
> منور الموضوع ويا ريت متوجعش قلبنا معاك
> وتقول على طول انت مين او لو مش عاوز تعترف بسرعة
> طيب اسم المنطقة والشارع و رقم موبيلك  واحنا نتصرف  
>  ونسأل ونقوووووووووووووووول 
> اكتر اتنين اصحابك فى المنتدى ؟؟
> النيك نيم مكون من كام مقطع ؟؟
> مكان الاقامة ؟؟
> موبيلك 010 ولا 012 ومتقولش اتصالات علشان شبكة وحشه ؟؟ هههههههههههههههه
> رجعالك تانى لو النت مفصلش ان شاء الله



ده النور كله جى مودموزيل ندى
كيف ما اصبحتى وايه اللى جابك هنا 

لا انا اصحابى اكتر من اتنين 
النيك نيم مقطع واحد 
مكان اقامتى فى قاهرة المعز 
و رقم موبيلى مش اتصالات عشان شبكة وحشة  ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباح الخيررررررررررررررررررررررررر من انا الجميل
> انهار واعترف حالا
> هل انت متزوج ؟؟ هل انت تعول ؟؟
> هل حضرت ميتنج للمنتدى ؟؟
> بسرعه جاوب على ما اوصل الشغل واسالك تانى من هناك
> احسبوا معايا يا جماعة
> من انا تأخير فى مواعيد الحضورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> كله بتمنة يا من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




غير متزوج و لا اعول اكيد يعنى 
محضرتش ميتنج قبل كده 

 :Icecream:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلا أهلا يا من أنا  
> 
> شوف بقى علشان منتكلمش كتير ونلف وندور من غير فايده
> 
> أنت هتتعرف هتتعرف يا ولدى
> 
> فأحسنلك تعترف وتقول أنت مين  
> 
> وهنعتبرك شاهد ملك ويمكن تاخد مكافأة كمان
> ...


هاتى المكافأة طيب وانا اقر و اعترف بكل  حاجه واقولك على من انا اللى بعدى كمان  :: 

 لا انا من مشجعى اللغات الاجنبية  ::hop::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا رد احسنلك 
> 
> انا عصبية وممكن اتهور عليك انت فاهم انا باهددك اهوه 
> المرة الجاية ضرب نار ماشي 
> 
> انت ذكر ولا انثي 
> 
> واياك تلف وتدور قد اعذر من انذر


انثى  
من غير لف ولا دوران ولا ضرب نار 
عرفتينى باءه   :Bicycle:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ايه رأيك في قاعة المناقشات في المنتدي ؟؟؟* 
> 
> *و بعدين انت بتشارك كتير يعني و لا تخاتيف يعني*


قاعة المناقشات دى اجمد قاعه يابنتى دى روحى روحى  :y: 

 ساعات بشارك كتير وساعات تخاتيف تخاتيف 
يعنى زى ما تقولى كده بين البينين  :3:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

من انا 

انا حاسة كدة انك هاتطلعي روووووووح قلبي الجميلة إنجي او مصراوية إنجليش or masrawya

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياجود مورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررننج على الحلوين
ومن انا الجميييييييييييييييييييل 
اللى شغال رشاوى الله ينور وحسابى موصلنيش خلى بالك  ::mm:: 

قولى ياااااااااااااااااا من أنا 
اتوقفت قبل كدا فى المنتدى ؟؟؟

----------


## Amira

> من انا 
> 
> انا حاسة كدة انك هاتطلعي روووووووح قلبي الجميلة إنجي او مصراوية إنجليش or masrawya


*me 2* 

*انا مع مصراوية جدا ان "من انا" تبقي مصراوية من غير جدا * 

*صباحين و حتة*  :Icecream:

----------


## بنت شهريار

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
مين يزووووووووووووووووووووود !!
عندنا مصراوية واسكندرانية وبورسعيدية ومحلاوية ومنصورية
لسه فاضل باقى الخريطة
مين هيكملها  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا جاي أبص بص بس
 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ما انااااااااااااااااا 
> بعتنى من أولها كدا
> ماااااااااااااااااااشى
> انا اللى بقيالك على فكرة 
> هم فى اول بوكس هيحطوك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قول يا فندم ..
> تاريخ تسجيلك فى المنتدى ؟؟
> ...



تاريخ تسجيلى مش من قديم الازل انا حديثة العهد
ماذن  ولا اعرفه يا اوختشى لما يجى نبقى نسأله  :Bicycle:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا دفعت الاشتراك يا من انا 
> ولا ايه يا بيرو 
> انقذيني
> ههههههههههه
> تعني كلمه مونتي 
> وانا فهمه يا قمر 
> بس لو فهمها من انا 
> وقعته بيضه طبعا وحيتعرف حيتعرف 
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...



طب طالما فاهمه ماتفهمينى و اكسبى فيا ثواب 

عوزة تعرفي
من انت ولا من انا  :Huh:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة ... من أنا  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نشششنت يا ناصح  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مع انى ما قريتش الحلقة ولا قريت التعليقات
> 
> بس اى حلقة هدخلها هاتوقع الكيميائى باشا حبيبى ما اعرفش ليه احساس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> والله وحشتونى جدا ياجماعة 
> 
> ربنا يسعدكم دايما 
> 
> يلا اظهر وبان عليك الامان يا كيميائى باشا هههههههه
> ...


ايه الحلاوه دى
ايه الشطارة دى

انا قلت مش هيجبها غير اهلاوى
اباءه تعالى اخر الموضوع و خد غسالة  ::p:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أنا أتوقع pussycat*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا من انا اين انت يا من انا رد بقي 

كفاية تقل الله يكرمك يا عم خنقتنا ايه ده ده انت لما تتعرف هاتشوف ايام  بحلقي

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *أنا أتوقع pussycat*


وأنا كمان  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا بكم من جديد
> 
> واهلا بضيفنا العزيز ... " من أنا "بسم الله ما شاء الله ... تواجدك كتير وجميل اهو...
> بس انا مش شايف ردود خاااااااااالص
> 
> هى قواعد المسابقة انه يلف ويدور ويوقعنا اه ... 
> بس يجاوب صح حتى لو بشكل غير مباشر
> 
> الناس كلها سألت عن السن والنوع والانضمام للمنتدى...
> ...


منورنا يا شاعرنا 

مش شايف اى رد 
ازى و كييييف


مانا رديت اهو 
انا احط ايدى على السؤال ارد على طول 
فين باءه السؤال ؟؟  :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> نقول سامح عطية
> 
> سبب وجودي في الأساس التوقع الخاطئ وإهداء التقييم لمن أنا 
> أنت فين ياجهاد .... قصدي أنت فين يامن أنا ....



طيب توقع خاطئ ابعتلى التقيم باءه   ::no2:: 





> أنا هنا ياثلامة 
> [/CENTER]



وانا كمان هناااا   ::hop::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا 
> 
> انا حاسة كدة انك هاتطلعي روووووووح قلبي الجميلة إنجي او مصراوية إنجليش or masrawya



انا حاسة كده انك هتطلعى روحى انا 
هو مافيش غيرك فى اللعبه دى
عامله زى الجمل بتاع الحبشة عرفاه اللى رياح جى ده على طول 


و كمان ايه حكايتكوا 
msrawya  و مصراوية جدا
انتو شكلكوا كده بتحبوا مصر زيى  ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياجود مورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررننج على الحلوين
> ومن انا الجميييييييييييييييييييل 
> اللى شغال رشاوى الله ينور وحسابى موصلنيش خلى بالك 
> 
> قولى ياااااااااااااااااا من أنا 
> اتوقفت قبل كدا فى المنتدى ؟؟؟


متكلكيييش كله فيفتى فيفتى   :Eat: 


بفكر اتوقف الايام دى 
اهو رياضه بردون  :Sad:

----------


## ندى الايام

> ده النور كله جى مودموزيل ندى
> كيف ما اصبحتى وايه اللى جابك هنا


ماحدش بيقولى الكلام الحلو ده ويقولى يا مودموزيل ندى
 غير عصام كابو لو هوحد يدينى رنه  
واللى جبنى يا سيدى انى قعدة زهقانة قولت اجى العب معاكم لو مافيش عند سعتك مانع يعنى  :2:

----------


## aynad

*واضح اني جاية بدري اوي يا لهوي 
سؤالي 

انت مين ؟؟ ههههههههه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *me 2* 
> 
> *انا مع مصراوية جدا ان "من انا" تبقي مصراوية من غير جدا * 
> 
> *صباحين و حتة*


حلوتك وانتى واثييق من فوس كده  :: 

خليكى معاها ولا هاتنفعك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
> مين يزووووووووووووووووووووود !!
> عندنا مصراوية واسكندرانية وبورسعيدية ومحلاوية ومنصورية
> لسه فاضل باقى الخريطة
> مين هيكملها


 :Bicycle:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنا جاي أبص بص بس


يادى الهنا يا دى النور ابن البلد هنا 
يا مراحب يا مراحب  :4:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أنا أتوقع pussycat*


انا بقوك كده  برده 
هى بوسى ولا يستحيل  تكون غيرها  :Icecream:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا اين انت يا من انا رد بقي 
> 
> كفاية تقل الله يكرمك يا عم خنقتنا ايه ده ده انت لما تتعرف هاتشوف ايام  بحلقي


انا هنا هنا يابن الحلال  :mazika3: 

انتى بتهددينى كمان
 مضطره اسفا نادما استخدم معاكى و سائل  العنف 
 :Gun2:  :Gun2:  :Gun2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وأنا كمان


ثلاااااامه
انا جهااد يا ثلااامة  :Girl (18):

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماحدش بيقولى الكلام الحلو ده ويقولى يا مودموزيل ندى
>  غير عصام كابو لو هوحد يدينى رنه  
> واللى جبنى يا سيدى انى قعدة زهقانة قولت اجى العب معاكم لو مافيش عند سعتك مانع يعنى


لاااا فيه حد غير عصام كابو بيقول الكلام الحلو ده
انا  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *واضح اني جاية بدري اوي يا لهوي 
> سؤالي 
> 
> انت مين ؟؟ ههههههههه*


انتى جاية اخر وحده فى الدنيا 
و كمان ليكى عين تسألى 
 :Gun2:  :Gun2:

----------


## ريـم

ده قال جهاد يا جماعة ده قال جهاد  ::  ::  :: 
حلقة حلوة قوي..
و أنا مش عارفة مين هو من أنا .. كالعادة..
بس متابعة معاكم 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

_
والآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن
بعد أن دقت الساعة
أن
أن
أن
نتششششششششششششششششششش

دى ساعة مونتى
مش زى أى ساعة يعنى


نعلن عن نهاية حلقتنا الأسبوعية
لمسابقة
مـن أنا ؟؟؟


ونشكر ضيفنا العزيز الجميل الرقيق

اللى ياحرام تم استقبالة بالتهديد والوعيد 

والسلاح والقنابل 

لـــــــــــكــــــــــــن

كان هو لهااااااااااااااااااا

وأدهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

وتحت اول تربيزة راح استخبى 

من أنا العزيز

اللى فازت بتقييم الحلقة






البنوتة





الجميلة






اللذيذة





الشقية






^
^
^
^
^
^

^
^
^
^
^
^


^
^
^
^
^
^


^
^
^
^
^
^


عليكم واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحد 





بص  لتحت







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصراويةجدا
					

من انا 

انا حاسة كدة انك هاتطلعي روووووووح قلبي الجميلة إنجي او مصراوية إنجليش or masrawya



عزيزتى مصراوية جداا

الشقية جدااااا



مبروك عليكِ التقييم يا قمراية

واتمنى تكون الحلقة نالت إعجابكم



أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

من أنا العزيز

MASRAWYA

اختى العزيزة مصراوية بالإنجلش

نوووووووووووووووووجا


قيقى استمتعت جدا بالحلقة معاكى

واتمنى تكونى قضيتى معانا وقت جميل ومريح

برغم التهديد وضرب النار

اشكرك جدا على تواجدك معنا

ويارب دائما متجمعين بكل الخير

تحياتى ومودتى للجميع


_

----------


## aynad

كنت حاقولها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييه هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييه 

اني مبسوطي يا بهاني والله لتاني مرة يا صلاة النبي يا حلاوي يا ولاااااااااااااااااااد 

انتي يا انجي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شفتي بقي قلب الام يا بنتي من فضل المشرفين عاوزين قاعة للبخور عشان الحسد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كده الضحايا  اهلاوي وانجي وعقبال كده كل من انا تجيبيه يا عبير يا رب ههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*السلام عليكم* 

*بدون مقدمات ولا حاجات الحفلة دي معمولة مخصوص عشان من انا* 

*الفكرة ان كل عضو هايعرف مين هوة من انا نقعد نحتفل بيه لحد حلقة من انا الجاية* 

*ده الاحتفال اما الشماتة بقي تبقي في العضو اللي اتعرف ههههههههههههه*

*كل اللي كان نفسه يتشفي فيه يدخل هنا وكل اللي كان متوعدله يدخل هنا بردو* 

*هيه هيه ده هايبقي الدم للركب* 

*وطبعا الاخت عبير _ بنت شهريار _ هاينوبها من الحب جانب علي الدوخة اللي مدوخهالنا هية* 

*ومن انا بتاعها* 

*واليوم هانحتفل بمصراوية جدا من اليمين للشمال _ سارة _*

*ونشمت في مصراوية من الشمال لليمين _ إنجي _*

*وانا متنازلة عن حقي الشخصي في الاحتفال وعايزاكم توفروا مجهودكم  للشماتة في انجي* 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 

*يلا همتكوا معايا يا جدعان*

----------


## bedo_ic

طيب حد فاهم حاجة
يفهمنى
بيدووووووووووووووو

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مش فاهم ايه يا بيدو بيه 

الموضوع باين اهوه ولا انت مشاركتش في موضوع من انا قبل كده في قاعة فك التكشيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bedo_ic

ماهو انا اقصد ان مكان الموضوع ده قاعة فك التكشيرة
مش التعارف والمناسبات 
تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووووو

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ماهو انا اقصد ان مكان الموضوع ده قاعة فك التكشيرة
> مش التعارف والمناسبات 
> تحياتى
> بيدوووووووووووووووو


طيب المشرفين يبقوا ينقلوه بقي  ::mazika2::  والله انا تعباهم معايا هما لو يخلوني مشرف اكتب المواضيع وانقلها براحتي ههههههههههههههههههه

انا قلت بما انها حفلة ::mazika::  تبقي تنفع هنا 

المهم مش عاوز تشمت في انجي شوية مينفعش كده عاوزين شماته شمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااته

----------


## بنت شهريار

> كنت حاقولها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ياشيخه لبقى تعالى الاول وبعدين قولى اى حاجه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقى وحشتينا يام العيال




> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييه هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييه 
> 
> اني مبسوطي يا بهاني والله لتاني مرة يا صلاة النبي يا حلاوي يا ولاااااااااااااااااااد 
> 
> انتي يا انجي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شفتي بقي قلب الام يا بنتي من فضل المشرفين عاوزين قاعة للبخور عشان الحسد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كده الضحايا  اهلاوي وانجي وعقبال كده كل من انا تجيبيه يا عبير يا رب ههههههههههههه


التالتة تابتة ياسارة
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياشماتة هانم
الايام دوووووووووووووووول خلى بالك  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ثلاااااامه
> انا جهااد يا ثلااامة


 :: 
بصراحة حلوة وملعوبة
ممكن أسمك وعنوانك على الخاص  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأخت العزيزة *MASRAWYA* :f:  
أكيد كانت حلقه جميلة بتواجدك المرح وخفة دمك وجمال روحك ...
أعتز بتواجدك بالمنتدى وأتابع مواضيعك ومشاركاتك الواعية ، وربنا يوفقك ودايماً في تقدم مستمر
تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

عبييييييييييييير

انا  اللى بشكرك يا بيرو على الاستضافة الجميلة دى
سعدت جدا بالحلقة معاكى والله كنت مبسوطة اوى
بكل الناس اللى كانوا موجودين 
و يارب اكون كنت ضيفه خفيفة  :2: 

تحياتى
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> كنت حاقولها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ايوه طبعا بأمارة انك كنتى اول وحدة موجودة
 ::   ::

----------


## Masrawya

> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييه هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييه 
> 
> اني مبسوطي يا بهاني والله لتاني مرة يا صلاة النبي يا حلاوي يا ولاااااااااااااااااااد 
> 
> انتي يا انجي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شفتي بقي قلب الام يا بنتي من فضل المشرفين عاوزين قاعة للبخور عشان الحسد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كده الضحايا  اهلاوي وانجي وعقبال كده كل من انا تجيبيه يا عبير يا رب ههههههههههههه







> *السلام عليكم* 
> 
> *بدون مقدمات ولا حاجات الحفلة دي معمولة مخصوص عشان من انا* 
> 
> *الفكرة ان كل عضو هايعرف مين هوة من انا نقعد نحتفل بيه لحد حلقة من انا الجاية* 
> 
> *ده الاحتفال اما الشماتة بقي تبقي في العضو اللي اتعرف ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *كل اللي كان نفسه يتشفي فيه يدخل هنا وكل اللي كان متوعدله يدخل هنا بردو* 
> ...



ايه الفضيحه دى
ياسلام على الشماته و كمان عمله احتفال 
ماشى ياسارة على العموووووووووووووم التقيييم ده انا عينى فييييييييه 

الف مبروك يا جمييل التقيم لتانى مره على التوالى 
و عقبالى كده لما اعرف من انا فى مره  ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

مصراويه  جدا  الف مبروك  الفوز  عن جدارة واستحقاق 


اتعرفتى على مصراويه  بالانجليزى 


على العموم  الف مبروك للمرة التانيه

----------


## Masrawya

> بصراحة حلوة وملعوبة
> ممكن أسمك وعنوانك على الخاص


 
كله اتبعت من اول الحلقة يا فندم 
 وانا فى انتظار الهدية باءه :: 





> الأخت العزيزة *MASRAWYA* 
> أكيد كانت حلقه جميلة بتواجدك المرح وخفة دمك وجمال روحك ...
> أعتز بتواجدك بالمنتدى وأتابع مواضيعك ومشاركاتك الواعية ، وربنا يوفقك ودايماً في تقدم مستمر
> تحياتي وتقديري



استاذ Dragon Shadow

حضرتك  اللى فعلت نورت بتواجدك و مشاركتك  
شكرا جدا على كلامك و وجودك الرائع دائما.
لك خالص تحياتى 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> مصراويه  جدا  الف مبروك  الفوز  عن جدارة واستحقاق 
> 
> 
> اتعرفتى على مصراويه  بالانجليزى 
> 
> 
> على العموم  الف مبروك للمرة التانيه


اهلا بيك استاذ ناصر
شكرا جدا على توجدك 
و عقبالك المره الجاية لما انا اتعرف عليك و اخد التقيم  ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> اهلا بيك استاذ ناصر
> شكرا جدا على توجدك 
> و عقبالك المره الجاية لما انا اتعرف عليك و اخد التقيم


اشكرك اختى  
Masrawya

 وانا اكون سعيد  جدا( وانا لست جدير بهذا الشرف  الكبير)  ان احل ضيفا على ( من انا )

الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 

 واتقدم بالشكر ايضا  لصاحبة الموضوع

 المتألقة دائما  العضوة اللامعة 

بنت شهريار

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بتهرجوا مش كده اكيد بتهرجوا فين الشماتة فييييييييييييييين

----------


## بنت شهريار

سارة .. الشمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتة فى كل حرف يا حلوة  :: 

ناصر الصديق .. جزاك الله خيراً لكلماتك الطيبة
واستعد لحلقة من انا
وبلاش تموية  :: 

انججججججججججججججججججى .. شيلى عينك من التقييم  ::

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

فكرة ممتازة يا بنت الحج شهريار 
بتخفى العضو ولا العضوة وبعدين تطلعيها من منديل الحاوى 


بس عايز أعرف لو الزبون أنا عرفته ممكن تدينى هدية ؟

وطبعا هداياك ما تتوصيش بيها 
كام يوم غياب من الدفتر 
ولا كام علقة من عوسابت حمادة وتوتو 
أو رفد نهائى وحرمان من الدور التالت من إمتحانات التأهل لوظيفة أمين خزنة الدفتر 


عموما فكرة شيقة وممتعة 
بالتوفيق لكل الزملاء 
ووعد أشارك قريب معاكو إن شاء الله

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






عدنا بعد غياب 





وأتينا فى المساء والسهرة

 



ورجعنا تانى مع ضيفنا العزيز




الخطيرررررررررررررر







الهاررررررررررررب 




الجررررررررررررررررررررررىء 





ضيفنا العزيز  





ضيفنا الكريم 







ضيفنا ذو الردود الحادة







ضيفنا صاحب التواجد المميز






ضيفنا العزيز






مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا








اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...


مـن أنا؟؟






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك





الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...





الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..




والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

(( اتوقع فلان ))





ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة





اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة






ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا




وان شاء الله معك
متابعوووووووووووووون




اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

ابقوااااااااااا معنااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 


*

----------


## Amira

> ورجعنا تانى مع ضيفنا العزيز
> 
> 
> الخطيرررررررررررررر
> 
> الهاررررررررررررب 
> الجررررررررررررررررررررررىء 
> 
> ضيفنا العزيز 
> ...


*ما بس خلاص  لوك لوك لوك صدعتينا انتي و ضيفنا * 

*المهم بقي حمدا لله علي السلامة * 

*السؤال 1*
*تفتكر أقول ... يا أخ من أنا و لا يا أخت من أنا؟؟ * 

*السؤال 2* 
*حضرة جناب فخامة سعادة سيادتك معتاد علي المشاركة في الموضوع و لا زياة و ماشي* 

*كفاية كده... و اما نشوف بقي شطارتك و لا شطارتنا*

----------


## أم أحمد

يا ويلكوم يا ويلكوم يا من اناااااا
اهلا يا عبير هانم
واهلا بضيفك الجديد



> وأتينا فى المساء والسهرة


بس انتي جيتي في النهار يا ست هانم :: 
مش في المساء والسهرة :: 

المهم
اسأل بقي من انا شوية اسئلة
من انا اسمك بالعربي ولا الانجليزي؟
ذكر ولا مؤنث؟
عضو ولا مشرف؟
اخر موضوع لك في اي قاعة؟
اسمك مكون من كام مقطع؟
متزوج ولا  عازب؟
اكتر اكلة بتحبها عشان تعزمنا عليها؟ :: 
كفاية كدة بقي وراجعة تاني :f: 

صباح الفل في المساء والسهرة علي رأي بيرو :: 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

جود موررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررننج يا جماعه
انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششششششش
بس يبدو والله اعلم ان من انا لسه نايم  :: 

صحوووووووووووووووووووووة  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايه دااااااااااااا  :3: 
لوك لوك لوك انتى وهى وبتقولوا عليا رغاية

صباح الورد والفل على احلى تلات رغايات فى مووووووووووونتى
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

عود أحمد للموضوع وللاعضاء

الاخ (الاخت ) ,, من أنا
اهلا وسهلا .. اهلا وسهلا

فين الرود على الاسئله السابقة...؟؟

والا انت حترد عليهم توتاله ..هههههههه

عموما ..
خد عندك

* ياترىانت من مرتادى موضو من انا
فى حلقاته السابقة والا لاء ؟
* اكتر قاعه بتتاجد فيها أيه ؟
* كم عمرك ؟ وتارخ اشتراكك بالمنتدى ؟



منتظرين الاجابات..

خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير..........يا  " أنت " :1: 

             و لو انك مردتش على و لا سؤال...........


بس انا عايزة اعرف


انت مقيم في مصر ..........و لا بره مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Plane: 

توقيعك.........مصحوب بصورة و لا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::mazika2:: 

ليك موضوع في قاعات المناسبات و التعارف و لا مفيش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :2: 

من ذوي الألقاب و لا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يعني " عضو مميز " أوسكار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حاجات كده يعني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Smart: 


و كفايه كده انهارده.................

----------


## يحيى زكريا

سلام عليكم يا ضيفنا العزيز ويا ضيفتنا العزيزه 

إزيكم ..

عاملين ايه ؟؟

ملوخيه ؟؟

طيب بالارانب ولا منزوعة الارانب تمشيا مع الحاله الاقتصاديه ..

منزوعه ؟؟

أرديحى يعنى ..

على ميه بس ؟؟؟

طب ماهى كده تبقى أكله دسمه جدا حد لاقى الميه فى الايام الحر دى ..انتوا جبتوها منين ..اصل الميه عندنا

فى الدور التالت بتطلع الساعه 5 الصبح وتمشى 5 و5 دقايق ..اه كتر خيرها اهى بتيجى تشقر علينا وتطمن

قبل ما تروح شغلها ..

طيب خلاص ادينى إطمنت على حضراتكم اسيبكم بقى تكملوا نومكم ..

سلام عليكم ..

انا سايب لكم سؤالين تلاته على الترابيزه لما تصحوا جاوبوا براحتكم لو مش فاضيين ومش حتردوا يكون 

احسن برضو ..اهو تريحونا من شغلانة حذر فزر دى ..

السؤال الاولانى ..حضرتِك ولا حضرتك شاعرين بينا ولا لاء قصدى يعنى من المجانين ..ييييه قصدى من 

الشعراء.. معلش الكيبورد متخانق معايا وبيكتب براحته واذا كان عاجبنى ..

السؤال التانى ..حضرتِك ولا حضرتك من اللى بيحضروا الفته.. يوووه قصدى من اللى بيحضروا الاكله ..

وبعدين بقى فى الكيبورد اللى بيكتب بمزاجه ده ..قصدى من اللى بيحضروا موقعة الاكله والطرشى ذو الميه

الحراقه فى نادى المِعلمِين مع المعلم يحيى ابوشفه والمعلم حسن الابنده ..

السؤال التالت ..حضرتك من ولاد الايام ولا من ولاد الحلال ولا من ولاد زمان ايام الخديوى وائل بن هيثم

الرعروع قصدى من الرعيل الاول ..انا مش عارف اسال السؤال بطريقه ميكانيكيه ..المهم يعنى عندك كام 

سنه  ؟؟؟  يااااه ..

معقوله ؟؟

طيب ومعانا كاااااااااام ؟؟؟

السؤال الرابع ..حضرتِك حضرتك بتشتغلوا ايه ؟؟ طيب اخدتوا ال 30% ؟؟ طيب عملت معاكم كااام؟؟ يااااه ده كله ..

ياللا بقى لما تصحوا من النوم ياريت ماتاخدوش بالكم وتنزلوا على طول من غير ماتشوفوا الورقه دى ..

ياللا شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

واضح والله اعلم ان من انا اتخطف  :: 
منوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

أخيرا



تاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
تششششششششششششششششش
وبعد طول إنتظار ترن ترن ترن ترن ترن ترن


وبعد قلق فى النوم 
أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااا



أهلا بيكم 

ومنكم لله

مش عارف/ة أستريح وأغفل هنا شوية 
كله عمال يتكلم ويسأل مفيش رحمة
قطعت العيال وسنينها
شوفوا 
أنا 
حأجاوب على سؤال سؤال 

معظم أسئلتكم أنا مين ؟
طيب يبقى عملنى إيه يا حلويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  ننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دا أولا 
ثانيا 
إيه الزحمة دى 
انت فين يا عبير يا بنت شهريار 
عكتينى فى الورطة دى وسايبانى 
هى دى جدعنة البورسعيدية 
ماشى 
شوفوا حأنام شويه من غير صوت ولما أصح حأجاوب 
ويا ريت تبلغوا الجدع إللى سؤاله مش عارف يظبطة يروح يجهزة ويجى مش ناقصين وجع دماغ على الفاضى

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*أنا حاسس انك عضوه مش عضو ده مبدئياً
بس جاي في السكه .. بعون الله آخرتك على ايدي  .*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *أنا حاسس انك عضوه مش عضو ده مبدئياً
> بس جاي في السكه .. بعون الله آخرتك على ايدي  .*


هشااام
نورت المنتدي من تاني
ايه الغيبة دي كلها
ما تغبش تاني بقي
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه يا من انا
انت لحقت تيجي عشان تمشي
لا ما ينفعشي كده
يلا اتفضل رد علي الاسئلة بسررررررررعة
مفيش وقت للنوم

----------


## loly_h

*الف الحمد لله على سلامة رجوع مـــن أنــــا

وفى غرامة تأخيــــــــــر اسبوع كامل

ويااهلا يامن انــــا ياخامس عشر ... منورنا 

وكتير وصلوا الصبح وسياستك نايم 





			
				مش عارف/ة أستريح وأغفل هنا شوية 
			
		

وكمان فى اللى وصلوا اخر النهار ولسه سياستك بردو نايم





			
				شوفوا حأنام شويه من غير صوت ولما أصح حأجاوب 
			
		

ده على اساس اننا فى شهر النوم 

طبعا مستنية انك تصحى فى يوم ويكون قريب إن شاء الله

ومتابعــــــة علشان اعرف من انت/ى*

----------


## زهــــراء

من أنااااااااااااااااااااااا؟؟ هتصحصح ولا أبعتلك صاروخ من عندنا بقى  :Girl (9): 
شكلك والله أعلم والله أعلم من الناس اللي هيتحطوا في الـblack list  ..
بيرو صحي النايمين لحسن بدأت أعصب وإنتي عارفاني لما بأعصب  :: ...
منور يامن أنت  :f: ..مش قوي يعني  :3: ....

----------


## sameh atiya

طيب دلوقتى أنا دخلت غلط والسبب عبير  ::-s: 
ممكن بقى قبل ما اسأل العضو الملقب بمن أنا
أعرب مين اللى كانوا أبطال الحلقات السابقه لو ما ينفعش خلاص عادى
بس مش هادخل تانى ::cop::

----------


## loly_h

*تم التأكد من مصادر موثوق منها

إنه وفى الساعة السادسة قبل عصر اليــــوم

تم اختطاف الملقب بمن انــــــا

وعليه فلن يستطيع من انا بالإجابة على اسئلتكم

لحين دفع الفـــــدية

والتى تقـــــدر بمبلغ 26 جنية وخمسة وسبعين قرش

وذلك رأفة  لحالة الملقب بمن انــــا

والدعوة عامة و مفتوحة للتعرف على هوية المخطوف

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

أنا كييييييييييييييييت 
يلا إللى عنده سؤال بس بالدور 
إقفوا طبور انت يا بنى ياللى هناك فى الدور وبلاش دوشه 

ويا بنت براحة متزقيش إللى قدامك 

مفيش أكتر من تلاته جنيه أسئله فى اليوم علشان يكفى لغيركم 


نبدأ بعد أول يوم ما راح عليكم 

وخدوا بالكم عندى مفاجأة حلوة قوى فى اليوم التالت 
نبدأ الإجابه 
ويجعل كلامنا خفيف وصعب عليكم 
الجوله الأووووووووووولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ترن 
الأخت أميرة بلاش تحدى ولد و لا بنت إيه ؟
ليه روح العنصرية دى تبقى بينا 
يعنى لو ولد يبقى وحش ولا لو بنت يقولوا الرجاله الغرفة واخدها البنات لحسابهم بلاش الفكر العنصرى دة 

أم أحمد متشكر/ة على كلامك الجميل وسلميلى على توسكانينى وهمام
إسمى يا ستى عربى ولا إنجليزىىىىىىىىى؟
إإإإإإإإإيييييييييييييييي
مش عارف/ة بس ممكن يكون لغة ملخبطة 
وبلاش تسألينى يعنى إيه ملخبطة علشان أنا متلخبط/ة دلوقتى 
متزوج ولا عازب أفضل العزوبية على زوج/زوجة متعبين
ذكر ولا أنثى أرد وأقولك زى أميرة بلاش فكر عنصرى لاحسن أرفع قضية عندك فى هولندا 

أخونا شاعر الرومانسية جاى تعمل إيه فى الموضوع دة خليك أفضلك فى قاعة الشعر 
عموما منورنا بس كتر الأسئلة يعرفهم أنا مين ودا مش حيكون سهل معايا 
المشكلة إننا رومانسيين زى بعض 
شوف يا شاعر غرفتنا 
أسئلتك مباشرة فصعب أديلك إجابة عليها عموما سؤال واحد من عندك كفاية دلوقتى 
أنا متواجد/ة فى كل المنتديات بس مش شرط أشارك ممكن للإطلاع وبس

أختى إيمان الشامى 
أهلا بيكى ومنورانا قوى 
أنا فى مصر ومصر جوايا عايشين لبعض ومن بعض وفى بعض

يحي زكريا عضو مميز مبروك 
شوف يا سيدى 
بلاش سيرة الملوخية علشان فى الصيف بتكون تقيله قوى على المعدة 
بس نفسى أفهم عايز تقول إيه وأنا حأقول على طول 

هشام ناصر
لك وحشة كل المنتدى بيسلم عليك وحمدالله على السلامة يا بطل وعندك واحد عدس لهشوما
لولى إتش 
إيه مش عاجبك النوم طيب حأفركش اللعب لو زعلتى تان 
بصراحة مفيش أحسن من نور حطت هديتها على الطرابيزة ومشيت ولا من شاف ولا من درى 

القرصانة زهراء
أنا مش حأكل من كلام القراصنه دة 
ومش بنتهدد
عندنا صواريخ أجمد من بتاعتك 
إلحقينى ياعبير بصاروخ من بتوع إيران

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

لقد اتيت
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششششششش

اخى الفاضل هشام نصار
الف حمدلله على السلامة نورت المنتدى
ياريتنا جبنا من انا اللى مش عاوز يصحى دا من زمان
شكلكم اصحاب وبعتك على ما تصحى 
انا لو منك اقول هو مين واخد التقييم
قول قول 
نورت بيتك الثانى ابناء مصر اخى العزيز


من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
حالا بالا تجاوب على الاسئلة 
والااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هنخلى لولى تجيب لموناااااااااااااضة ومش هنعطيلك 

صباح الفل على الجميع
*

----------


## Amira

*علي رأي أحمد عدوية .... مابلاش اللون ده معانا راح تتعب أوي ويانا* 

*سؤال النهاردة* 
*يختي من غير ما تجاوبي و لا عنصرية و لا كفتجية  واضح طبعا نون النسوة* 

*1- قوليلي حصلك الشرف و اتقابلتي مع فخامتي في احد المواضيع * 

*2- بتكتبي أكتر و لا بتردي بمشاركات اكتر في المنتدي ؟؟ و لو بتكتبي بتعتمدي عي النقل و لا علي فكرك الحلمنتيشي * 

*اخدتي اكتر من وقتك كده*

----------


## العسل المر

من انا 

سؤالين ع الواقف كدا 


 اسمك كام حرف 

اخر موضوع  ليك كان ف قاعة ايه؟

شكلها هتفرج ونتقيم  .. .. ،

----------


## مـن أنا؟

رجعت لوحد ى علشان أرد على الأوشاعات دى 

لولى إتش  بطلى أوشاعات لاحسن أبلغ أوشا :Plane:  :Plane: 
أنا محدش يقدر يخطفنى 

الست أميرا بتهدد ومعاها بنت مولانا شهريار
ياسلام محدش يعرف إنى  ممكن أفرض عليكم حصار بحرى  ::nooo:: 
كفاية يا عبير إنى كنت محمى /ة فيكى وانت بقيتى تضربى زيك زيهم 

وبعدين لمونااااااااااااااضة إيه إحنا بينا أكتر من لموناااااااااضة بتاعتك دى ولا إيه :Console: 
 فاكرة مرتب الشهر إللى تنازلت عنه ليكى علشان تدخلينى اللعبة وكان المرتب مليان لحمة وكاتوههات.......... فاكره؟

سامح عطية 
كلنا دخلنا المعركة دى غلط فمتزعلش وحاول تشارك  :Beer:  :Gun2: 


أميرة 

فكرة الحلمنتيشى دى مش فاهم/ة تقصدى بيها إيه
وعموما ممكن أكون شاركت برد معاك بصراحة مش فاكر/ة

أنا بأكتب أحيانا وبأشارك أحيانا وأحيان بأنقل وأحيان بأكتب من أمخخى

أخونا العسل    المر بزيادة 

أهلا بيك 
إسمى لسه معددتهوش بس لما أعده وعد أبلغك 
أما أخر مشاركاتى ممكن تكون فى القاعة العامة :Beer:

----------


## زهــــراء

إنت بخيل جداً على فكرة ::(:  بقى دي إجابات بذمتك ؟؟ :Girl (18): 

بلاش تقولي عنصرية وبتاع ياريت ياريت ياريت..3ياريت بعد إذن سعادتك وتفضل جلالتك وتكرم معاليك وتواضع سيادتك تقولنا جنابك من زمرة النونات ولا من الزمرة التانية المعادية  ::-s: ...

طيب سؤال ثاني وإلهي يوفقك ويفتحها في وشك ويجعلك في كل خطوة سلامة _هأشحت كمان شوية_ قولنا كمان النيك نيم عربي ولا إنجليزي حدد لو سمحت ..
*ملحوظة هامة :في حال ماجاوبتش هأسحب الدعوة وأعكسها تماماً  :1: ...

سؤال ثالث وروح إلهي يرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب  ::  ..حضرتك سجلت في المنتدى من أكتر من سنتين ولا أقل؟؟؟ :l2: 

سؤال أخير الله يخليك ...عندك حد من أقاربك مشترك معانا في المنتدى؟؟؟ ::-s: 

ياريت تجاوب بقى لحسن أنا إتذليت كتير وحسيت للحظة إني بأشحت فعلاً  :Girl (16): ...
أرجع ألاقي الأجوبة تبرق  :3: ...

----------


## العسل المر

> خونا العسل المر بزيادة
> 
> أهلا بيك
> إسمى لسه معددتهوش بس لما أعده وعد أبلغك
> أما أخر مشاركاتى ممكن تكون فى القاعة العامة


والنبى دى اجابات  !!!

انا راشق ف التقييم المرة دى وهعرفك يعنى هعرفك !!!   عشان بصراحة منظرى وحش بالتلت لمبات الخضر دول بس  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

إيه الكوسة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هي الإجابات لناس و ناس و لا إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يا حضرت لو سمحت جاوب على كل الأسئلة من غير ما تطنش...............

----------


## زهــــراء

العسل المر ...إيمان ...
فرحتوني ياجماعة والله أيوة كده افرموه علشان يعرف إن الله حق  ::p: 
تعالى يلا لحسن شكل الناس حاقدة عليك وحتطلع من هنا بعاهة مستديمة  :: ...

----------


## مـن أنا؟

مرة تانية أشوف فيها نونات بتكلمنى عن معاداة الجنس التانى 
حأعتبرة هجوم عليهم ولا علشان غلابة وصابريين عليكم

زهراء 
  ممكن سؤال 
بقالك قد إيه بتقعدى عند باب السيدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هههههههههههههههههه

بلاش عنصرية يا متعنصره



عسلنا المر ......

 على مين ؟


رشقك  على الفاضى بعينك تكسب منى اللعبة دا جايبينى مخصوص علشانك


وبعدين يا ست زهراء 


ما بلاش إتفاقات خليكى فى حالك وإلا حأقلب عليكى 

طيب إبعتيلى شيك بدون رصيد فيه 12.50 جنية وأنا أقولك أنا مين 


بعينكم لو عرفتم من أنا مين 
سلام بقة وبعدين نتكلم (عندى غسيل)
أشوفكم بعد النشير

----------


## مـن أنا؟

إيمان يا شامى 

حضرتك بتطلعى إشاعات تضر بسمعتى فى المنتدى 
بلاش الكوسة والقرع دة خلينا حلوين علشان أقولك أنا مين 


والله لو وقفتى جنبى حأقولك من أنا يطلع مين
تعالى خديلك فومين
أهو تتعلمى حاجة تنفعك

----------


## زهــــراء

:Girl (9):  :Girl (9):  :Girl (9): 
الله يهد القوي بقى 
إتخنقت ::

----------


## أم أحمد

انت يا من انا
انت فاهم اللعبة ماشية ازاي
انت ما قولتش ولا جملة مفيدة
وفي اسئلة كتير فوتها
لا ما ينفعشي الكلام ده
تعالي يا ست عبير شوفي ضيوفك
شكلك هتاخد تقييم سلبي  يفوقك شوية
يلا رد كويس علي الاسئلة
لحسن انت عارف بقي شكلك انت اللي هتتنشر علي الحبل بدل الغسيل ::

----------


## Amira

*اعتقد أن من أنا تبقي حنــــان* 

*مش عارفة هي طالبة معايا كده*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

بدون متابعة اى ردود كالعادة ... ومع التوقع اللى كله إجادة ... واللى هيخلى من أنا يشرب قهوة سادة ... بعد التقييم ما يضيع منه ويحس انه دخل مفرمة الإابادة ...


عشان كده اتوقع 



سوماااااااااااااا اللى بتنط 



وتوكلنا على الله 





وبيب بيب اهلى بيب بيب بيب اهلى  :: 




يلا سلام مؤقت بقى  ::p: 



لما من أنا يشنق نفسه من القهرة ياخونا محدش يبلغ عنى  :: 


يلا سلامووووووووز .. وسلا بطيخ ...  وسلا برقوق .... وسلا فواكه مشكلة  ::

----------


## loly_h

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم أحمد
					


شكلك هتاخد تقييم سلبي  يفوقك شوية



سمعت سيرة تقييم سلبى وكمان ليمونـــاضة

مين بينــــــــــادينــى 

ايه بأة

من انا ليه موش بيجاوب على ولا سؤال

الظاهر هيتخطف بجـــد المرة دى

ربنا يستر ...*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
يااااااه أخيراً من أنا 

ده أنا كنت نسيت الموضوع كله...

طيب يا ستي...قوليلي بقى...
انتِ عندي ع الماسنجر ولا لأ؟؟؟

و مممممممم...إسمك بالعربي و لا بالإنجليزي؟؟؟و من كام مقطع...
و خليكي واضحة لو سمحتي
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يا ست أميرة الله يسامحك


وانت ياد يا بتاع الكورة أنت    روح شفلك ماتش ينفعك أحسن 

لولى هانم بلاش تهديد مش عاجبكم إجاباتى وأنا موش عاجبنى أسئلتكم 



كلها مباشرة فاضل تسألونى إسمك الحقيقى يبقى إيه ؟!!!!!!!!!

وعاملين عندكم الحسة الساسة 



شعاع من نور 
يا زهرة الأوركيد 
أخبارك إيه 

ينفع أقول وحشانا من زمن الرومانسية الضايعة 

أعتقد إنك مضفتنيش عل الماسينجر بس ربنا يسهل والأخوة تزيد بينا والثقة  للدرجة دى 


وإسمى طبعا لازم يكون بالعربى مفيش غير العربى


يا جماعة مش فاهم /ة ليه زعلانين قوى كدة 

بقى فين زكائكم يا بتوع الحاثة الساسة 


حتكسفونا



أما بتوع الكورة فأنا وبجد والله مبأحبهاش فطلعوهم من هنا وأنا أقولكم أنا مين



وحرمت أدخل مسابقات تانى خنقتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونىىىىىىىىىى  ىىىىىىىى

يلا منكم للمعلمة عبير 
هى حتعرفكم تتعاملوا إزاى مع الناس 
لما تخصملكم مرتب شهر ولا إتنين 
غصم وإإتدار
يلا بأى باى 
أروح أولع على اللحمة وأجى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اليوم التانى خلث 
خلاث 
فاضل النث

باى

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

و الله يا جماعة انا حاسة اني عرفتوا


بس مش هقول مين غير لما اتاكد.............

مبدئيا هو راجل مش بنوتة............

انا حاسة كده

حد ياكدلي المعلومة أو ينفيها.............و حد يرد علية حالا

هوريك يااللي موركش غير الغسيل و الأكل

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههه وأنا ياإيمان شكيت إنه بيمثل علينا النونية ..يامنظركم لو ماطلعتش نوناية :2: 
مش عارفة لييييييييييييييه الفار ابتدا يلعب  :: 
حأرحم نفسي من ده كله وأقوم أنام أحسن :3: ..

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يا ولاد الحلال  :X: 
مصيدة بحلقى علشان فار الست زهراء الفحلقى  :l: 
فى رجليه الشمال صرصور قد كدة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هو شغل البيت بأى عيب يا ست إيمان  ::mazika2:: 
هاهاهاهاهاهااهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهااهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهااهاهااهاهااها
هاهاهااهاهاهااهاهاهاهااهاهاهااهاهااهاهااها 
هاهاهاهاهااهاهااهاهااهاهااهاهاهااهاهاهاهااهاهااها :O O:  :O O:  ::uff::  ::uff:: :u

----------


## العسل المر

*وبعدين !!!!!!!! 

( اية النظام الفلبينى دا - غسيل ونشر وطبيخ !! كملها ( كمليها ) وقول/ى بتنامى ف المطبخ !!!!     )


 يا صبرررررر قلــــــيوب 

طيب متزوج/ة ؟؟؟ 

وبردة مصمم .. .. اسمك كلمتين واللى كلمة وحدة؟؟

وهتجاوب/ى يعنى هتجاوب/ى !!! بلــطـــكة  بالكاف مش بالجيم !!!*

----------


## بنت شهريار

::  ::  ::  :: 
ياعينى عليك وعلى اللى هيجرالك يا من انا
يعنى هيجرالك اكتر من اللى بيجرى لليوزر ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا من دعواتهم عليك يافندم خلى بالك

جاوب / ى علشان لعنة اليوزر تروح من على الجهاز  :: 

من اناااااااااااااا ..
هل انت متزوج وتعول ؟؟

----------


## Amira

> يا ست أميرة الله يسامحك


*ربنا يسامحنا كلنا ... بس واضح اني عكيت * 

*شوية شوية هاتعملنا فيها فيلم .. لا تسألني من أنا* 

*ما تجاوب بقي دوغري * 

*طيب بمناسبة الغسيل و الطبيخ و الذي منه... طابخين ايه النهاردة *

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اعتقد

استاذنا وعمنا

والكبير بتعنا

أستاذ أيمن رشدى

والله اعلم

بس حسى بكده*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ابتدت التوقعات
يااااااااااااااامسهل  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

فيك روح إبن البلد على فكرة ..  :: 

على ماتيجي أكون جبتلك الفارة بالصرصار تبعها  ::  فأحسن لك تقرررررررر وتعترررررررررف  :3: ..

عبيييييير بتنشني على ناس تجيب ضغط  ::p:

----------


## العسل المر

خمس سنين عشان يجاوب على السؤال 

ما تنجز يا اكسلنس  ::  واللى يا مزمازيل   ::   واللى يا مودام  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا جماعة...........سي "أنا " ده

رااااااااااااجل

ملوش في اللف و الدوران كمان


مش عايش في مصر.............

اسمه من كلمة واحدة

صح يا عبير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و بعدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينننن  ننننننننننننننن بقىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى...

من أنا يا لي اسمك بالعربي...
كمل السؤال و جاوب من كام مقطع؟؟؟
و هل أنت مشرففففففف أم لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا؟؟؟؟

عبييييييييييييييييييييييييييير و بعدين في الزباين بتوعك 
*

----------


## loly_h

*فى اوروبا والدول المتقدمة مـــن انا مختلفة خالص

وعندهم قانون بيقول






ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة
			
		

تضليل موش إمتناع

النهاردة اليوم التالت وموش عرفنا ولا حاجة

معقولة كــــدة يعنـــى

ودلوقتى اسأل 

مـــن انــــــــــا ميل ولا فيميـــــل؟؟؟

الـــــسن من 20 لــــ30 ولا من 30 لـــ40 ولا اكتر بشويــــة؟؟؟

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

قرار جمهورررررررررررررررررررررى
ان ان ان تششششششششششششششش
مطالب من العضو / ة من أنا الاجابة عن اسئلة السادة الضيوف
الضغط علا اوى وانا غير مسئولة عن اللى هيجرالك  :: 


يا جمااااااااااااااااااااااااعة
من انا دا انا معرفوش  ::mm:: 




> اسمه من كلمة واحدة
> 
> صح يا عبير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 ::  ولا اعرف يا اوختشى
اجاوب واخد انا التقييم ؟ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> عبييييييييييييييييييييييييييير و بعدين في الزباين بتوعك


اجدع نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس تجيب ضغط  :: 

نورتوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

أنا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


مبن عايزنى؟ :Bounce: 



النهاردة يوم المفاجأة الكبرى :Busted Red: 


تاتاتاتاتاتاتاتاتااتاتاتاااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااا







حأربحكم شوبه :notme:  :notme: 



إيمان يا شامى الحاسه الثاثة عندك شبه مريضة حاولى تعالجيها :Shutup2: 



زهرة الأوركيد  :f2: 
علشان بـحب  الزهرة دى زي  مانت بتحبيها  حأجاوبك  و أمرى لله

أما إسمى مكون من أكتر من مقطع واحد يعنى ممكن 2/3/4/5    
إختار الإجابة الصحيحة  :W00t1: 
أنا مش ...................
الشرف لينا
العسل المر ::sh:: 
مش تحدد بنكلم مين؟

أختى الغالية جدا لولى إتش :Plane:  :Afro: 


بلاش عقدة الخواجة والبلد إللى نعرفة أحسن ماللى ما نعرفهوش :Afro: 


بنت شهر 
يعنى جيبانى مخصوص علشان ترفعى تقييمك على حسابى 
ماشى حسابنا بعدين
يعنى تاخدى ولاد الناس لحم وترميهم عضم  :Console: 


خلاص فاضل يوم وربنا يريحكم 
سلام عندى مكوة :;):

----------


## Amira

> خلاص فاضل يوم وربنا يريحكم 
> سلام عندى مكوة


*يا مسهل يا شيخ* 

*بمناسبة المكوة... عندنا كام طبق في الحوض  ورينا الشطارة بقي*

----------


## sameh atiya

طيب أنا جيت اهو ومش عارف ايه اللى حصل من يوم المشاركة الى حطيتها
بس من أول ما دخلت وانا حاسس إنى العضو من أنا هو أحمد السيد حمادو
علشان كده بستخدم حقى واقول العضو من أنا هو حمادو

 :: 
انا ما راجعتش الردود ومشكلة لو كان حد قاله قبلى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

لا محدش توقع حمادو غيرك
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت
باقى من الوقت سااااااااااااااعاااااااااااااااااااااات  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

إفتح يا مازنجااااااااااااااااار




أناااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك




باقى من الوقت بتاع عشر ساعات 


الكل يراجع أجوبته قبل ما  نسحب ورق الإجابة 


يا بنت ياللى بتبصى فى ورق زميلتك   شايفك   وحأعملك محضر غش 




وانت يا إبنى   بطل تعيط دى أسئله سهلة جدا بس إنتو إللى ما بتذكروش 
كل حاجة واضحة بس مش عارفين تقرؤا إللى ورا الكلام 






عموما أنا مش تبع النونات والحمد لله 

وسنى فى التلاتينات 


وبأرسم أوصل لمشرف بسرعة 






والجماعة بيصيفوا لوحدهم علشان مش عارف أخد أجازة من الشغل 




وسلام علشان عندى مشغوليات ومسؤليات منزلية






يعنى من الأخر مش محتاجين نونات خالص




يعنى مالكومش لازمة خلاص 
سمعت إنهم حيلغوا الستات من القيد فى دفاتر الحكومة 
وحيصرفوا بدل عنهم ربع جنية لكل مريض بالضغط أو السكر ونص جنية لكل من إجتمعت عليه الأمراض بسسب النونات




يعنى من الأخر راحت عليكن



وسلام عليكن 


نصيحة إلحقوا إستخبين   لاحسن سامع إن الحكومة بتلم فى النونات 
إتضح إنهم حمل زيادة على أعباء الدولة فقرروا يستريحوا منهم 
ماهو  ملهومش لازمة 
الخلفة بقت إستنساخ والأكل والشرب كله تيك أواى

والغسيل اللاندرى ملت البلد 
يعنى بياكلوا ويشربوا من غير فايدة 



سلام أروح لقاعة الرجالة أحسن


سلام

----------


## العسل المر

*اية دا يا عبير ؟؟

(  من انا  ) حافظ مش فاهم !! 

جاى بيعمل تمويه ونمر وحركات عشان التقييم ، مش بيدى اجابة خالص لاى سؤال - كل اللى قاله مكوة وغسيل وطبيخ ( يا صباح الهوم سيرفس ) !!!! 

يا من انا - لو سمحت - فكها من عندك عشان تتفك من عنده !!! 

من انا  جاوب لو سمحت اسمك كام حرف اقل من العشرة واللى اكتر؟؟؟

اتغربت قبل كدا عن مصر !!!  ؟؟؟؟  ما هو م الاخر كدا انا سايق عليك النبى لانتا مسهلهالى شوية - منظرى محرج قوى بالتلت لمبات دول - اللى داخل من اسبوع ف المنتدى معلق اتنين !! خالتى بتسلم عليك وبتقولك .. .. الهبل ف الجبل والهطل بطل واللمبات الاربعة من نصيبى !!!!*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
بعد مداولات و مناورات...و مراجعة لما أعلاه من إجابات...و ربنا يسترررر 

من أنا يبقى العسل المر...
و كان الله بالسر عليم...
*

----------


## زهــــراء

> علشان كده بستخدم حقى واقول العضو من أنا هو حمادو


وأنا حاسة إنه حمادو ياسامح خصوصاً وبالذاااااااات من رده قبل الأخير  :3: ...
كلها ساعاااات كليلة كداً كداً وحنعرف مين السخس ده علشان أجيب له الفارة ::p: ..

----------


## مـن أنا؟

طيب علشان أخر فرصة 
أنا جاد وبأشارك فى القاعات الجادة وموضوعات الترفية نادرا ما بأشارك فيها 



ودائما مدافع شرس عن رأيى

وحججى دائما قوية 

عنيف فى ردودى دون إجتراء


مليش فى الكورة 




مسفرتش برة قبل كدة 








ها أنا مين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

دقت الأن الساعة الثانية عشر بتوقيت القاهرة 
أهلا بكم فى نشرة أخبار الموقع

أطلعتنا مصادر موثوق بها أن السيد  مـن أنا؟  هو ...............................................



يلا يا عبير ليا كدة لمبة خضرا

----------


## loly_h

> يلا يا عبير ليا كدة لمبة خضرا



*

تقصد ليك كدمة خضرا 

لكن لمبة خضرة بمناسبة ايه ؟؟؟

وعلى فكرة متوفرة جميع الألوان لعيونك

انت نورت وتستحق إننا نكــــــرموك

وهنكرموك

*

----------


## زهــــراء

لسة مدقتش 12 استنى بقالك اربعة ايام ننده عليك بتنام :Girl (16):  اشمعنى دلوقت مفيش صبر وعايز تخلص..
عنيف وشرس؟؟إحنا إيه اللي وقعنا الوقعة السودا دي :: 
أنا خايفة أقول إنت مين لحسن لو طلعت مش هو التاني يزعل  :: 
تعالييييييييييييي ياعبييييييييييييير إعلني عن ضيفك ده بيقول عنيف ممكن يهد القاعة عاللي فيها مش ناقصين  :3:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

طب الحمد لله/ مش لوحدي اللي كنت فاكراه  "حمادو"

سامح.........و زهراء كانوا معايا

بس كده.......و بالإجابات دي مينفعش يكون حمادو.......

إلا إذا كان أحمد اتجوز من غير ما اعرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

على العموم انا رافعة الراية..........

----------


## Amira

> ها أنا مين


*العفريت * 

*فكرتني باغنية حسن الاسمر .. أنا مين انا مين انا مين* 

*عبير ...*

----------


## الشحرورة

*يا هلا يا هلا بمن أنا ؟

معايا الأمور عطعوووووووووط

بيسلم وبيقولك ادونى ان شالله واحد سحتوت

وانا هاكشف شخصية من انا اللى غلبنا وتعب قلوبنا 

ممكن بقى براحة تقولى انت مين ؟  قول لوحدك محدش حيقولك ؟

انا حرة  اعمل اللى عاجبنى ماشى

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااا هترد والا ايه اشغل عطعووووووط

اللى يريحك يا ................

هاقول اسمك المرة الجايه*

----------


## sameh atiya

طيب إيه هو مش كده الوقت خلص ولا إيه
طيب ده ممكن يكون الاستاذ حسن شاعر الرومانسية كمان
بس خلينى على حمادو
ولو ما كانشى هو هابعت لحمادو واحد احمر حالاً :: 
علشان بس خلانى أشك إنه هو :Bye:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

ايه ياجماعة دا
فين مهارااااااااااااااااااااتكم 
خليتوا شكلنا وحش اوى قدام الضيف 

يظهر كدا والله اعلم
هقول مبروك عليك التقيم



يا 









ياااا














يااااااااااااا

























يااااااااااااا























ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



















مــــن أناااااااااااااااااااا














يااااااااااااااااااا































وريث من خبر رع



ياعينى عليك وعلى اللى هيجرلك 
دا غير اللى هيحصلك من النونات
ابقوا خلوا الغسيل اللاندرى ينفعكم بقى 


وعموما ياجماعة مش احنا لوحدنا اللى اتعذبنا
وريث كان بيجاوب علينا من سايبر علشان جهازة بيرفض يوزر من انا 
من اعمالكم سلط عليكم يا وريث

وكالعادة مع سر من انا الباااااااااااااااتع 
اكتشفنا موهبة جديدة فى التموية واللف والدوران والتزوريع
ماشاء الله عليك
بس متكررهاش تانى كفاية الضغط مش عاوزين السكر كمان 


جزيل الشكر اخى الفاضل وريث على قبولك الدعوة
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا 
مبروك التقييم 

*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الف مبروك التقييم 

وريث من خبر رع



قدرت تضحك على المتسابقين كلهم ولطشت منهم التقييم 


جهد رائع يا عبير 


منتظرين  ضيفك الجديد 


بس ابقى اعملى اعلان  علشان فيه ناس كتير ما تعرفش ان الحلقة الجديدة نزلت الا بالصدفة

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

اخواتى واخوانى الافاضل

اتمنى تكونوا قضيتوا وقت سعيد مع  حلقة الاسبوع 

لمسابقة

مـــن أنا 

وبشكركم جدا لتواجدكم

يارب دائما متجمعين بكل خير

انتظروا الحلقة القادمة 

تابعونااااااااااااااااااااااااا

*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

السلام عليكم 
إخوانى وأخواتى الأعزاء  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 
بعد مصاعب شتى منها كما ذكرت بنت الحج شهرين يار 
جهازى كان مفيرس 
وكنت بأبحث دائما عن أقرب سيبر أرد والله لو كان جهازى ساعتها سليم كنت فضلت أرد على كل واحد ساعة كتابته لإستفساره 

فأرجوكم أن تعذرونى 



هذا كان أولا


ثانيا 
من الواجب منى أن أشكركم بشدة وأشكر على الأخص أختى الصغيرة عبير 
فلقد كنت فى حالة نفسية سيئة جدا قبل أن أشارك معكم فى هذة الجولة 
وربما لأن الله معى دائما فى كل وقت  فلقد شاء أن يسرى عنى فى محنتى الخاصة بهكذا طريقة 
ولقد كنت محظوظ جدا بتواجدى معكم جميعا كونى مع شباب وشابات مهذبين جدا ومتحضرين ونموذج جيد ومشرف لأى منتدى ينتسبون له 

حقا أنتم جميعا نعم الأخ /الأخت   ونعم الصديق وقت المحن 


شاكرا  لكم وتمنياتى لكم بإصلاح الحاثة الثاثة 


وبعدين أنا إكتشفت إنى دمى خفيف جدا 
دى لوحدها حاجة لسة جديدة عليا 

وبعدين إكتشفت إنى بأعرف ألعب بالكلمات 

وغير كدة أذكى من النونات بتوع الكلام الكتير  :Ranting2: 


ودى حاجة من المفروض تكون مذكورة فى التاريخ إن فيه راجل خدع النونات 



سعيد جدا 
وشاكر لكل من ساهم 
طبعا فيه ناس كتير مكنتش تعرفنى عموما أعرفكم بنفسى 


وريث من خبر رع 
إسمى مكون من أربع مقاطع 
يكتنب باللغة العربية لكن معناه مصرى قديم إذ أن "من خبر رع" إسم ثانى للملك تحتمس الثالث أعظم من حكم مصر يوما على الإطلاق (وينطق الإسم بالكسر فى كل حروفه)

مصرى مقيم فى محافظة الغربية 

مش..............  مشرف عضو عادى 

بأشارك أساس فى قاعة السياسية  ومشارك فى قاعة المناقشات واللغات والتاريخ وأكتر من قاعة أخرى 

غير متزوج

أخر مشاركة لى كانت فى قاعة المناقشات العامة 



أرجو أن تكونوا قد كسبتم من مشاركتى  معكم شيئا 

وأتمنى أن يدوم اللقاء 

ودعواتى لكم جميعا بالروح الطيبة والأخلاق العالية 


إبتسامة المهزوم تضيع فرحة المنتصر 








تحياتى :good:  وشكرى

----------


## بنت شهريار

اهو الضيف جاوب بكل صراحه اهووووووووووووووووووووووو
ظالمينة انتم دايما  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت اخى العزيز وريث
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا
واحد لموناضة بقى يالولى  :: 
راح منك التقييم ياقمررررررررررررررررررررررررر

مبروك التقييم وريث
 :f2: 




> بس ابقى اعملى اعلان علشان فيه ناس كتير ما تعرفش ان الحلقة الجديدة نزلت الا بالصدفة


حاضرررررررررررررر يافندم
نعتذر بشدة
ان شاء الله نعلن عن الحلقة بشكل اكبر
نورت ناصر

----------


## العسل المر

*



			
				إبتسامة المهزوم تضيع فرحة المنتصر
			
		

 وشقلبة المهزوم بتعمل ايه؟؟؟؟


فرصة سعيدة جدا يا وريث يا غرباوى - ومبروك عليك اللمبة - وعينى فيها يا رب تطق !!*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
وريث من خبر رع...

فرصة سعيدة يا وريث
ميزة جديدة من ميزات من أنا...إنه بيعرفنا على أعضاء متمزين...

بس بجد انت دمك خفيف جداً...ضحكت قوي على مصيدة فستقي لفار الست زهراء الفحلقي   

أتمنى إني أشوف إسمك في الفترات الجاية كتير في المنتدى...
بجد أنا مبسوطة قوي بالحلقة دي...هحاول أزودلك لمبة أنا كمان و ربنا يسهل 
و عقبال كل مرة...

تسلم فكرتك يا بيرو..بجد حلقة زي السكر..


*

----------


## sameh atiya

بقى كده فى أول مشاركة ومن غير ما أتابع أو أسأل حتى سؤال واحد ::rolleyes:: 
وبرضوا أفشل لأ ده كان شىء غير محسوب المفروض أكون عرفته :Biggrin: 
بس حمادو هاياخد أحمر يعنى هاياخد أحمر
بجد وريث من خير ... كانت طريقة تفكيرة وكلامة قريبة من حمادو
مسيرى هاقفش حمادو فى لجنة اقطعه فيها  ::p: 

مبروك التقييم وريث من خير ... :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*يا أهلا و سهلا

يا أهلا و سهلا

الحقيقة كانت مفاااااااااااااااجأة

بصراحة ردودك قريبة خالص من حمادو.........

بس الحقيقة احنا اتشرفنا

صحيح طلعت روحنا ، زي ما عملش ضيف قبل كده

بس برده معلش...........الموضوع ده هنصفيه مع عبير مش معاك

المهم انك بخير دلوقت

نورتنا............*

----------


## loly_h

*بجد برافو عليك وريث

عرفت تغلبنا وتدوخنــــا

الف مبروك التقييم

وشكرا على معلومة "من خبر رع"

وإن شاء الله تكون الحلقة هونت عليك ولو شوية

من الأزمة اللى بتمر بيها .

وبالتوفيق دايما إن شاء الله

بيــــــــــرو

ميرسى على الإختيارات اللى تدوخ

بس ياريت الحلقى اللى جاية

يكون الضيف من اللى بيتعرفوا من اول نص ساعة

فاكراهم...

وكل من انا والكل طيبين*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

والله يا جماعة أقولكم على سر اللعبة 
تقمص روح غير روحك وإتكلم بيها 
يعنى إخفى إسلوبك 
بصراحة الموضوع صعب يتوصف بس الحمد لله 
أخوكم سبع صنايع 
وبصراحة 
تغير الإسلوب لعبة قديمة معايا 
إتعلمته من دراسة الإعلام وقراءأتى السياسية 
مع شوية مهارة من عند ى

عموما سعيد جدا بالتعرف عليكم 
وبأدعى ربنا يديم روح الإخوة بينا 

أعتبركم كلكم إخوة وأخوات بجد لى 
تمنياتى بسعادة دون حسد من الغير 
أدعو لكم بأن تكونوا خير رسالة للناس 
وأن يملىء الله قلوبكم بالمحبة 
أتمنى ألا أكون كنت ضيف ثقيل أو أن يكون هناك من (زعل )منى 



وتمنياتى برمضان كريم وسعيد وإيمانى ( بس مش شامى) عليكم 


وسؤال لزهرة الأوركيد 
هو الأوركيد دة مش لعبة بتاعة الشط ومضربين وكورة تنس ؟
سؤال إستفهامى 


شقلبة المهزوم تزحلق الحكم 
خدى بالك يا عبير
سمى وإنت بتعد 
عسلنا المر منمر يعاقبك بدالى أنا ماليش دعوة هو إللى بيخطط يكعبلك علشان سؤاله دا مش عادى 
دا سؤال خبيث أنا فاهمه
عموما تحياتى وشكرى للجميع
والسلام عليكم

----------


## شعاع من نور

*




			
				وسؤال لزهرة الأوركيد 
هو الأوركيد دة مش لعبة بتاعة الشط ومضربين وكورة تنس ؟
سؤال إستفهامى
			
		

لا يا وريث...اللعبة دي إسمها راكيت...

الأوركيد ده نوع من أنواع الزهور...أعتقد ترجمته بالعربي سحلبية...


و في منه أنواع كتيرة جداً...



الزهرة دي أنا بحبها جداً...عشان كده لما سجلت في بدايتي...طلبت إنه الجملة تحت إسمي تبقى زهرة أوركيد...


*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*و لو ان ميتهيئليش انك اتقمصت دور حد تاني............

بس ده ميمنعش انك حيرتنا برده..........*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> وتمنياتى برمضان كريم وسعيد وإيمانى ( بس مش شامى) عليكم


 :y:  :y: 

*كل عام و انت بخير*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

> *
> 
> 
> لا يا وريث...اللعبة دي إسمها راكيت...
> 
> الأوركيد ده نوع من أنواع الزهور...أعتقد ترجمته بالعربي سحلبية...
> 
> و في منه أنواع كتيرة جداً...
> 
> ...




طيب ما أنا عارف هو فيه لعبة بإسم زهرة 
ملحوظة سلميلى على زهور اللوتس

----------


## العسل المر

> الأوركيد ده نوع من أنواع الزهور...أعتقد ترجمته بالعربي *سحلبية*...


طب ما تصوبيلنا كوبايتين بقا - وخلى البساط احمدى !!!!!!

----------


## العسل المر

*



			
				عسلنا المر منمر يعاقبك بدالى أنا ماليش دعوة هو إللى بيخطط يكعبلك علشان سؤاله دا مش عادى
دا سؤال خبيث أنا فاهمه
			
		

نقرت اسمى من بين السطوووور !! وبردة عينى ف اللمبة بردة يا وريث  و يارب تطق    وراكم وراكم يا بتوع طاقية الاخفى انتم .

هفرش واقعدلكم  ويا انا  يا انا 


 وا وى وا وى وا وى*

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام علييييييييييكم ...

بما إني مكسلة أكتب مقدمة قلت أستلفها من عبير ..الكسل وحش والله..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					






عدنا بعد غياب 






وأتينا فى المساء والسهرة





ورجعنا تانى مع ضيفنا العزيز

 





ضيفنا العزيز  





ضيفنا القوى 







ضيفنا ذو الشفافية العالية







ضيفنا صاحب التواجد المتألق اينما كان




ضيفنا العزيز



مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا








اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...


مـن أنا؟؟






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك





الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...





الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..




والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

(( اتوقع فلان ))





ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة





اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة






ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا




وان شاء الله معك
متابعوووووووووووووون




اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

ابقوااااااااااا معنااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 






سامعييييييييييييييييين ماما بيرو بتقول إيه؟؟؟ حطوا المايك لو مش سامعين..

يلا إهجموا على بركة الله ..*

----------


## the_chemist

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

جاى بسرعة

قلت آجي بسرعة 

وآدى أنا جيت 

طب فين المعلوم


قصدى عروستي

----------


## زهــــراء

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> جاى بسرعة
> 
> قلت آجي بسرعة 
> 
> وآدى أنا جيت 
> 
> طب فين المعلوم
> ...


*عروستي ومن أولها؟..

ياأبو أمنية خليك إنت الليلة دي نام في الموضوع على ما ضيفنا يصحى 

ولا تحب ندلق لك عليه جردل مياه نصحيه؟

عقبال ماتكتشفه وتاخد التقييم بس على الله يجي الأول*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *السلام علييييييييييكم ...
> 
> بما إني مكسلة أكتب مقدمة قلت أستلفها من عبير ..الكسل وحش والله..
> ..*


كسلانة تروحى تنامى أحسن  ::p:   ::p:  

إيه فتحناها دار للكسلانين ولا ايه  :: 

شوفتى أهو من أنا اتعدى منك ومن كسلك  ::rolleyes:: 

والناس نامت ...  :Omg: 

وشوية وانا هاجى انام معاهم هنا  :: 

فين ان ان تشششششششششششششش وبششش وش حش والكلام اللى كان يصحى الصخر ده  ::p: 

الله يمسيكِ بالخير يا عبير ... كنتِ تقولى التشششششش من دول تهزى جبال  :: 

مش التشششش بتاعة زهراء اللى تنيم الناس وتخليهم خيال  ::  

يلا يا من أنا أصحى وبان عليك الأمان  :: 

معلش هنجيبلك أكلك وشربك ولو عاوز تى شيرت وفستان من عنينا كمان  ::  

يلا قولى يا حاج او يا حاجة من أنا ...

هل انت من الاعضاء القدام ... ولا من الاعضاء الجداد اللى بتنام  ::p:  

وقولى كمان .... إنت كنت مشارك فى موضوع أستاذ رضا مشاهير الزمن الجميل ... ولا ما حضرتش هذا الجيل  ::p:  >>>> جيل الطلائع  ::   عليا الطلائع ما إنت طالع من هنا سليم  ::  


يلا شوية وراجعلك راجعلك أوعى تمشى  ::  

وشكراً يا زهراء على إرجاع الموضوع ...  :Icecream: 


>>>> أفحمتها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زهــــراء

*ههههههههههههههههه ياأهلاوي ياإبني أنا ماليش في التششششش ولا حتى الهشششش أنا لي في الطااااااااخ وبس
الحلقة دي من أولها بدأت بكسل فتوقع كل شيء حتى من أنا محتاج له آر بي جي علشان يصحى
الله يساااااااااااامحك يابيرو انتي اللي ورطتيني
بص ياماجد من أنا لو مجاش أنا لست مسؤووولة تروح تاخد تارك منه ..

تعالى يامن أنا محدش حيعضك والله..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ها أنا ذا  :Biggrin: 





> طب فين المعلوم


المعلوم وصل يا معلم  :Beer: 






> يلا قولى يا حاج او يا حاجة من أنا ...
> 
> هل انت من الاعضاء القدام ... ولا من الاعضاء الجداد اللى بتنام  
> 
> وقولى كمان .... إنت كنت مشارك فى موضوع أستاذ رضا مشاهير الزمن الجميل ... ولا ما حضرتش هذا الجيل  >>>> جيل الطلائع   عليا الطلائع ما إنت طالع من هنا سليم  
> 
> 
> يلا شوية وراجعلك راجعلك أوعى تمشى


مش عضو قديم قوى يعنى تقدر تقول نص نص

عليا الطلائع مانا طالع ...فى انتظارك ياكبير  :1:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *ههههههههههههههههه ياأهلاوي ياإبني أنا ماليش في التششششش ولا حتى الهشششش أنا لي في الطااااااااخ وبس
> الحلقة دي من أولها بدأت بكسل فتوقع كل شيء حتى من أنا محتاج له آر بي جي علشان يصحى
> الله يساااااااااااامحك يابيرو انتي اللي ورطتيني
> بص ياماجد من أنا لو مجاش أنا لست مسؤووولة تروح تاخد تارك منه ..
> 
> تعالى يامن أنا محدش حيعضك والله..*



أهلاوى وكمان ابنك زكمان مالكيش فى التششششششش ؟؟؟ اومال بتعملى الملوخية إزاى  ::p:   ::p:  

لا اهو من انا وصل اهو  ::p:  

وسلام كبير ليه كمان  :: 

يلا التزمى مطرحك وقوليله اسألة تكشفه أو بدل ده وده كله قوليلى الحل عشان ابقى اقيمك لما ابقى مشرف إن شاء الله  ::   ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> ها أنا ذا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> المعلوم وصل يا معلم 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


منور يامن أنا يا عسل  :4:  

ماشى ياعم النص النص  :Lol2:   والكبير كبير والنص نص والصغير ما نعرفوش  ::p:  

ما جاوبتش على سؤالى  :1: 

هل إنت شاركت فى موضوع أستاذ رضا مسابقة مشاهير الزمن الجميل ؟؟

هل انت من الجنس العسلى ولا من الجنس البصلى  :1: 

وسلملى على السلطة  ::p: 

يلا راجعلك تانى  :Lol2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*من أنا هل أخيرا ياعم إفتكرتك إتكعبلت في الطريق




			
				عليا الطلائع مانا طالع ...فى انتظارك ياكبير
			
		

لاء ومعلمممممم كمان هههههههههههههههههههه




			
				يلا التزمى مطرحك وقوليله اسألة تكشفه أو بدل ده وده كله قوليلى الحل عشان ابقى اقيمك لما ابقى مشرف إن شاء الله
			
		

في أحلاااااااااااااامك ياأهلاوي ..بقى من إمبارح شغال تريقة وأساعدك؟؟لن أفعل ذلك ماحييت


قول لي يامن أنا 
رأيك إيه بتحب الكوسة؟؟ههههههههههههههههههه
طيب هل كنت متواجد في المنتدى مؤخرا ولا كنت واخد ريست؟؟..

راجعة لك تاني..*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 

من انا .....................؟

اهلا بيك من جديد 


منورنا  يارب تكون حلقتك خفيفة وناخد التقييم ....

لى عودة  ان شاء الله .


ناصــــــــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اهلا اهلا اهلا من انا والله ليك وحشة بس عبير وحشاني اكتر منك معلش بقي 

السؤال حضرتك دكر ولا نتااااااااااااية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ورديت في موضوع ليه قبل كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واخر موضوع كتبته _ انا بقول كتبته مش رديت عليه بس _ كان في قاعة اييييييييييييه 

ولي عودة بإذن الله

وشكرا يا زهراء علي من انا والله كان واحشني

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> منور يامن أنا يا عسل  
> 
> هل إنت شاركت فى موضوع أستاذ رضا مسابقة مشاهير الزمن الجميل ؟؟
> 
> هل انت من الجنس العسلى ولا من الجنس البصلى 
> 
> وسلملى على السلطة 
> 
> يلا راجعلك تانى


عسل على عسل ايه التلزيق ده كله  :: 

هو فيه أحلى من كده زمن فكرتنى بأغنيه الست عايزنا نرجع زى زمان قول للزمان إرجع يازمان  :2: 

بلاش بصل الله يخليك  ::sorry::  وخلينا فى العسل بس حاسب النمل بقى  ::stpd::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> قول لي يامن أنا 
> رأيك إيه بتحب الكوسة؟؟ههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب هل كنت متواجد في المنتدى مؤخرا ولا كنت واخد ريست؟؟..
> 
> راجعة لك تاني..*


لا ماليش تقل على الكوسه فى رأيى الباميه أحلى  :Eat: 
يازهراء الواحد لازم يبقى خفيف ..مش بيقولك يابخت من زار وخفف :Bye:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا اهلا اهلا من انا والله ليك وحشة بس عبير وحشاني اكتر منك معلش بقي 
> 
> السؤال حضرتك دكر ولا نتااااااااااااية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ورديت في موضوع ليه قبل كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> واخر موضوع كتبته _ انا بقول كتبته مش رديت عليه بس _ كان في قاعة اييييييييييييه 
> 
> ولي عودة بإذن الله


ماقلنا خلينا فى العسل  ::$: 

والله مش فاكره يامصراويه بس لو كنت رديتلك فى موضوع يبقى أكيد تهور منى  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

*ناصر الصديق..
مصراويةجدا..

مرحباً بكما ..مو محتاجة أقول لكم إن لكم مطلق الحرية في عصر من أنا والهجوم عليه بدون رحمة..






			
				يازهراء الواحد لازم يبقى خفيف ..مش بيقولك يابخت من زار وخفف
			
		

إنت اللي شكلك هتخفف خااااالص بعد الحلقة دي..

طيب سؤال أجين ويفضل لي سؤال ..

أكثر قاعة تتواجد فيها وتتابعها؟؟*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟ 

اسمك فى المنتدى 

 عربى ولا انجليزى ؟


مقطع واحد ولا اكتر من مقطع ؟

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*



			
				في أحلاااااااااااااامك ياأهلاوي ..بقى من إمبارح شغال تريقة وأساعدك؟؟لن أفعل ذلك ماحييت 


أنا قولت كده برده  

يبقى هنضطر نعصر دماغنا بقى يييييييييييييييه ونرجع للتفكير والتمحيص والتفعيص يييييييييه ده كيلو الطماطم بقى ب2 جنيه ونص  



طب يا من أنا يا عسل (لا مش بعاكس دا العسل ده كناية عن الجنس الناعم اللى تنتسبى له ) 




هل لكِ شرف إنى إتخانقت معاكِ قبل كده ؟؟   

وهل اتهورتى فى يوم من الأيام وعلقتى على موضوع ليا ؟؟  

هل تعرفى سقراط ؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه >>> سقراط العضو اللى معانا هنا  


هل وهل هل ... بصى نكمل بعدين *

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا  ؟


انت عضو 

ولا  مشرف ؟

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*وبصحيح قبل ما أنسى 

إنت تبع الحزب الأهلاوى ولا الحزب الزمالكاوى بصحيح ؟*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
زهراء...هنسفك بقنبلة هوائية عسلية 

يعني حبكت تنزلي من أنا النهاردة تحديداً 

طوووويب نحن لها بردو يعني 

شكلك كده يا من أنا من ذوي جلدتنا...
قوليلي..

انت عندي ع الماسنجر؟؟
اسم سيادتك في المنتدى عربي و لا إنجليزي و من كام مقطع؟؟؟
*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*وسؤال كده فى السريع جه على بالى وانا بتسكع فى القاعات  

إلا قولى يا من أنا .. كان ليك الشرف انك تنافسنى انا ونورسين ومصراوية فى مسابقة المطبخ اللى فاتت ديه واحنا مهزومين ومش موجودين ؟؟   يعنى شاركت فى المسابقة ؟؟*

----------


## طائر الشرق

ما تخاف ياض يا ماجد

الواد ده غلس اوى
 :Banned2: 
شكله كده محتاج عضتين من الواد بودو

يا من انا 

منور يا جميل وربنا 
 ::mazika:: 
المهم بقى 

هل شاركت فى المسابقة العلمية ؟

هل فى مرة دخلت حرب  معانا  فى المسابقة الرياضية
 :Girl (10): 
اعترفى والا ستنالى القرمة الكبرى من البودو دودو على وزن الشيكى دودو
 :Girl (12):

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *.
> 
> إنت اللي شكلك هتخفف خااااالص بعد الحلقة دي..
> 
> طيب سؤال أجين ويفضل لي سؤال ..
> 
> أكثر قاعة تتواجد فيها وتتابعها؟؟*


ربنا يستر ..

مقدرش أقول قاعه محدده ...كلهم أولادى  :king: 

فى انتظار ياستى ومن عندى سؤال فوق البيعه  :4:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟ 
> 
> اسمك فى المنتدى 
> 
>  عربى ولا انجليزى ؟
> 
> 
> مقطع واحد ولا اكتر من مقطع ؟


أيوه أنا ثقافتى الإنجليزيه وأحيانا صينى  :Smart: 
مقطع واحد كفايه بلاش نطول عليكوا  :Biggrin:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> طب يا من أنا يا عسل (لا مش بعاكس دا العسل ده كناية عن الجنس الناعم اللى تنتسبى له ) 
> 
> هل لكِ شرف إنى إتخانقت معاكِ قبل كده ؟؟   
> 
> وهل اتهورتى فى يوم من الأيام وعلقتى على موضوع ليا ؟؟  
> 
> هل تعرفى سقراط ؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه >>> سقراط العضو اللى معانا هنا  
> ...


ياريت المره الجايه تحدد نوع العسل يمكن أبعتك المنحل بتاعك تجيبلى شويه  :Lol2: 

يقطع الخناق وسنينه ربنا مايجيب خناق  ::uff:: 

هو فيه سقراط تانى غير بتاع الفلسفه  :O O:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*من أنا = ناريمان   

لا ألف مبروك عليا التقييم  

معلش يا ناريمان تبقى فى بوقك وتقسم لغيرك  *

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟


صباح الخير 


صحيت ولا لسه 

طيب  يلا  قوم  طس  وشك بشوية  ميه  


وقولى 


انت  مسجل  هنا  من كام سنة 

وفى اى  منتجع الفيلا  بياعتك 


وصبح لى على  ماجد .........؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

يبقى هى ما تعرفش سقراط مية مية

انا حاسس انى ممكن اعرفها

بصى يا ميسة النميسة  شايفة سنى  اكيد    هل سنك اكببر منى ؟بكتير؟ ولا اصغر ؟ بكتير؟

هل انا طلبت منك قبل كده بسبوسة وكنافة للواد بودو؟

كفاية كده

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شعاع من نور
					


زهراء...هنسفك بقنبلة هوائية عسلية 

يعني حبكت تنزلي من أنا النهاردة تحديداً 

طوووويب نحن لها بردو يعني 

شكلك كده يا من أنا من ذوي جلدتنا...
قوليلي..




إنسفي ياأختي إنسفي أنا ماليش دعوة نزلتها في ساعة تهور
نورتي يابطوط






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أهلاوى شديد
					

من أنا = ناريمان   

لا ألف مبروك عليا التقييم  

معلش يا ناريمان تبقى فى بوقك وتقسم لغيرك   


أهلاوي إركن على جنب لآخر الحلقة لقد إستنفذت رصيدك ولن نشحن لك إن شا الله تجيب كارت الحكومة
إستنى النتيجة بعد يوميييييييييييين





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
					


هل انا طلبت منك قبل كده بسبوسة وكنافة للواد بودو؟

كفاية كده


هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ياهيثم إحنا فاتحينها محل حلويات؟؟والله ماهيخرب بيتك الا الواد بودو*

----------


## طائر الشرق

بودو حبيب حياتى
 :Boring: 
وانا هانسفك زيها بقنبلة  مائية نفوخية
 ::@:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أهلاً من أنا ........

سؤال واحد ولازم الاجابه عليه وبعدها هقول توقعى

كنت معانا فى مسابقة أدم وحواء .......؟

الاجابه ياريت تكون اه او لاء

ولو أه هتكون 

^
^
^
^
^
^

hazem3

ولو لاء


هكون
^
^
^
^
^
^
معرفتش

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا  ؟
> 
> 
> انت عضو 
> 
> ولا  مشرف ؟


عضو مؤسس  :Smart:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *وبصحيح قبل ما أنسى 
> 
> إنت تبع الحزب الأهلاوى ولا الحزب الزمالكاوى بصحيح ؟*


الحزب الزمهلاوى الغير ديموقراطى :Robot:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> زهراء...هنسفك بقنبلة هوائية عسلية
> 
> شكلك كده يا من أنا من ذوي جلدتنا...
> قوليلي..
> 
> انت عندي ع الماسنجر؟؟
> اسم سيادتك في المنتدى عربي و لا إنجليزي و من كام مقطع؟؟؟
> *


سااااره.. انا اللى بسأل هو مجال القنبله قد ايه علشان نحطاط بس  :gp:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ما تخاف ياض يا ماجد
> 
> الواد ده غلس اوى
> 
> شكله كده محتاج عضتين من الواد بودو
> 
> يا من انا 
> 
> منور يا جميل وربنا 
> ...


ياحرام شكل بودو هاريك عض  :good: 
يلا لم أنابيب الإختبار بتاعتك دى وعلى معملك عدل  :3:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

من انا ؟


بما اننا فى عصر الارقام والديجيتال 

اليوزر بتاعك  كله حروف  ولا فيه ارقام ؟

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
طيب...أنا شكي يتمحور حول شخصيتين يكاد يكون واحدة...

القنبلة الجاية هتبقى هيدروجينية لو مجاوبتيش 

اتعمل معاكي لقاء في تحت دائرة الضوء؟؟؟

بالك لو طلعتي اللي في بالي...
بااااااالكككككك 

*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *
> طيب...أنا شكي يتمحور حول شخصيتين يكاد يكون واحدة...
> 
> *


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Masrawya

السلام علييييييكم 
هلا هلا يا زوزاا

واهلا بمن أنا هانم اللى مش بترد على ولا سؤال 
كم هير باءه و تل مممى زى الشاطرة كده

انتِ عدد مشركاتك فووق الـ 2000
وهل  كنتِ شريكة  فى جريمة المطبخ ولا لأ  
وهل انا اتعرفت عليكِ فى مأزق  مطبخى  ::  

بس كده كفاية عليكِ 

يلا بسرعة اعترفى   :Gun2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

من انا   ماحدش ليه دعوة ببودو

بودو مش بيقصد يعضنى بودو بيعمل ساعة فى ايدى ورجلى بس

ودلوقتى جاوبى كل الاسئلة  

وسؤالى هو  توقيعك صغنطوط ولا مقلبظ ومقلوظ ومبقلظ وملظلظ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> 
> صباح الخير 
> 
> 
> صحيت ولا لسه 
> 
> طيب  يلا  قوم  طس  وشك بشوية  ميه  
> ...


طسيت وشى وشربت نسكافيه اما نشوف آخريتها  ::uff:: 
من زماااااااااااااااان 
إطلع على أول الشارع تلاقى القصر بتاعى فى وشك  ::mazika2::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هل انا طلبت منك قبل كده بسبوسة وكنافة للواد بودو؟


هو انت سيبت حد مطلبتش منه  :O O:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أهلاً من أنا ........
> 
> سؤال واحد ولازم الاجابه عليه وبعدها هقول توقعى
> 
> كنت معانا فى مسابقة أدم وحواء .......؟
> 
> الاجابه ياريت تكون اه او لاء
> 
> ولو أه هتكون 
> ...


حازم إزاى ...هما بيسموه للبنات دلوقتى  :Lookaround2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> 
> بما اننا فى عصر الارقام والديجيتال 
> 
> اليوزر بتاعك  كله حروف  ولا فيه ارقام ؟


لا حضرتك ..أخضر وبأستك من فوق  :Roll2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

من انا انت غلباوية اوى شكلك كده 

ققربتى تاخدى فى ايدك ساعة هدية من بودو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> طيب...أنا شكي يتمحور حول شخصيتين يكاد يكون واحدة...
> 
> القنبلة الجاية هتبقى هيدروجينية لو مجاوبتيش 
> 
> اتعمل معاكي لقاء في تحت دائرة الضوء؟؟؟
> 
> بالك لو طلعتي اللي في بالي...
> بااااااالكككككك 
> ...


هيدروجينيه ...هى حصلت يا زلابيه  :: 

وعلى إيه يا سيتى ..لا تحت دائره الضوء ولا حتى تحت بير السلم  ::sorry::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هو كده...مممم انت مطلعتيش اللي في بالي....
طلعتِ حد تاني مخطرش على بالي...

من أنا و الله أعلم تبقى ناريمان...
*

----------


## the_chemist

> وسؤالى هو  توقيعك صغنطوط ولا مقلبظ ومقلوظ ومبقلظ وملظلظ؟


دى معاكسة علنى علي قارعة المنتدى

ايه حكايتك يا طائر


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إلحقي يا زهراء

----------


## the_chemist

> بودو حبيب حياتى
> 
> وانا هانسفك زيها بقنبلة  مائية نفوخية


والله إقتكرتك هتقول

قنبلة ملوخية

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس خد بالك

الساعات بتاعة بودو بتبقي مأخرة شوية مش تعتمد عليها قوى يعنى

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh atiya
					

  


هو ده اللي قدرك عليه ربنا؟






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Masrawya
					

السلام علييييييكم 
هلا هلا يا زوزاا

واهلا بمن أنا هانم اللى مش بترد على ولا سؤال 
كم هير باءه و تل مممى زى الشاطرة كده

انتِ عدد مشركاتك فووق الـ 2000
وهل  كنتِ شريكة  فى جريمة المطبخ ولا لأ  
وهل انا اتعرفت عليكِ فى مأزق  مطبخى  

بس كده كفاية عليكِ 

يلا بسرعة اعترفى   


هلا بيكِ يانوجتي ايه الاسئلة الجنائية دي من انا حتولع 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
					


ودلوقتى جاوبى كل الاسئلة  

وسؤالى هو  توقيعك صغنطوط ولا مقلبظ ومقلوظ ومبقلظ وملظلظ؟


ياراجل..حالتك صعبة قوي ياطائر 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

دى معاكسة علنى علي قارعة المنتدى

ايه حكايتك يا طائر


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إلحقي يا زهراء


ههههههههههههههه
الناس بقت حالتها صعبة ياوالدي بتعاكس التواقيع اومال انت فكرك ليه انا حاطة وردة محروقة



كنت في الاحوال العادية حأحط سؤال يامن انا بس حاليا انا شامة ريحة شياط في المطبخ ..الله يخرب بيتك يامونتي
اشوفكم بعد الفاااااااااااااااصل*

----------


## طائر الشرق

اعاكس مين يا ابو امنية

دا الواد بودو  جوا والله زى القمر

انا مش حالتى صعبة ولا حاجة

هو كله من الايموشنز بتوع زهرة دى 

كل شعرهم ضد الجاذبية تقولش متخانقين مع نيوتن


من انا انتى بطيئة ولكعية  اوى كدا  ليه

مش بقلك شكل تقييم هايكون  ساعة فى ايك من القرصان بودو

كمان بودو ساعته سليمة مش بتتأخر ابدا

بودو ساعاتى اصيل

من انا مليت من تأخرك ده والله لما اعرفك  سيكون حسابك عصير

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> 


يارب دايما  :Biggrin:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام علييييييكم 
> هلا هلا يا زوزاا
> 
> واهلا بمن أنا هانم اللى مش بترد على ولا سؤال 
> كم هير باءه و تل مممى زى الشاطرة كده
> 
> انتِ عدد مشركاتك فووق الـ 2000
> وهل  كنتِ شريكة  فى جريمة المطبخ ولا لأ  
> وهل انا اتعرفت عليكِ فى مأزق  مطبخى  
> ...


ياسيتى احنا بتوع الكيف مش الكم  :y:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا   ماحدش ليه دعوة ببودو
> 
> بودو مش بيقصد يعضنى بودو بيعمل ساعة فى ايدى ورجلى بس
> 
> ودلوقتى جاوبى كل الاسئلة  
> 
> وسؤالى هو  توقيعك صغنطوط ولا مقلبظ ومقلوظ ومبقلظ وملظلظ؟


مقلبظ وملظلظ ...انت بتوصف بنى آدم مش توقيع  ::

----------


## hazem3

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> حازم إزاى ...هما بيسموه للبنات دلوقتى


هايدي حازم مين  وهو في 3 غيري 

و خلتيني من الجنس العسلي كمان لا يا امي انا بصل بصل وتوم كمان وجيري

من انا هل في يوم كنت عايز تنام ومش شايف قدامك ودخلت موضوع لية 

هل تعرفني اساسا ؟

هل شاركت في مسابقة انا طلعت فيها الاول ؟

هل شاركتي في مسابقة انا اخدت مركز عادي فيها ؟


هل كنتي مقدمة مسابقة في رمضان هذا العام؟

هل فزتي باي مسابقة















  جاوبي ولي عودة

----------


## hazem3

يبدو يا من انا انك هتاخدي التقيم مني انا وبطريقة معروفة وجميلة 


يلا من غير ما تسيبي السؤال وتعلقي علي سطر ملهوش اهمية جاوبي الي في المشاركة فوق 

انتي عارفه انك لولا انك عسل 


(مش معاكسة برده ده نسبة الي من تنتمي اليهم علي راي ماجد)

كنت قولت سامح

جاوب بدون ملوخية بالملح  او جبنة بالتقلية وبسرعة

----------


## sameh atiya

> انتي عارفه انك لولا انك عسل 
> 
> 
> (مش معاكسة برده ده نسبة الي من تنتمي اليهم علي راي ماجد)
> 
> كنت قولت سامح
> 
> جاوب بدون ملوخية بالملح  او جبنة بالتقلية وبسرعة


*إنت يا ابنى مالك بسامح 
إركن بقى على جنب

من أنا هو ناريمان أو amira
من حقى أقول إتنين ما فيش شروط تمنع بكده*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أهلا يا من أنا

شرفتى ونورتى

بعد قرائتى للأسئلة والردود

أنا بقول من أنا هى أميرة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا هل في يوم كنت عايز تنام ومش شايف قدامك ودخلت موضوع لية 
> 
> هل تعرفني اساسا ؟
> 
> هل شاركت في مسابقة انا طلعت فيها الاول ؟
> 
> هل شاركتي في مسابقة انا اخدت مركز عادي فيها ؟
> 
> 
> ...


هو انا لو مش شايفه قدامى وعايزه أنام حدخل المنتدى أصلا  ::rolleyes:: 

والله الواحد حظه قليل بس ماشيين برضه :1:

----------


## hazem3

ماشي يا ........

طلعتي اميرة يبقي حلال علي الي قالها 

بس بالمعطيات دي انت اقرب لاميرة فعلا 

مطلعتيش اميرة نكمل

----------


## زهــــراء

> *
> 
> من أنا هو ناريمان أو amira
> من حقى أقول إتنين ما فيش شروط تمنع بكده*


*منين وكيف وإزاي تهيألك ده؟
قلنا ومن بداااااية المسابقة لما ربنا ينزل عليك الإلهام من عنده وتفكر تتهور وتتوقع تقول إيه؟ 
تقول "أتوقع فلاااااااان" مش فلانين ياأفندم..



إصحي يامن أنا إصحي اليوم هو الختااااااامي وبعد كده هتروحي بيتكم تنااااااامي..*

----------


## hazem3

بالنسبة لفلان فلان في راي العامة هو فرد واحد ، ولكن لننظر الي الفكرة من منظور فلسفي ونفسي 

فنجد انه ما المانع ان تكون انت يوليوس قيصر وما المانع ان تكون هتلر اذا نظرنا لفكرة انا الكون سنعرف انك لست انت فقط

انت عظماء عاشوا في فترات متباعدة او متقاربة عندما تموت يولد في نفس لحظة موتك انت اخر ليكمل الدورة في مكان اخر وبهيئة اخري وافكار تبدو للوهلة الاولي كافكار متباعدة ولكل منكم افكاره ولكن لا انت محتفظ بذاكرة انت الذين سبقوك 

ومن سيخلفك محتفظ بذاكرتك وذاكرة من حفظت ذاكرتهم انها حلقة لا تنتهي الا يوم يبعثون 

اتعقل ما اقول انت قد تكون اينشتين قد تكون فرعون قد تكون كسري واخرون 

اتفهمينني قد تكوني كيلوبترا او الملكة فيكتوريا او حتشبسوت واخريات


هل فهمت هل فهمتِ  انكم لستم شخص واحد 



























هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه

----------


## the_chemist

> ياسيتى احنا بتوع الكيف مش الكم


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي

الله الله الله عليكى يا من أنا

طيب ياترى بتتعاملي في البودرة ولا الحقن ولا الالتدخييييييييين


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

التذكرة بكااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## hazem3

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يا رب ترد بينها هتخش علي اخر نص ساعة وتجاوب 

نظام ذكاء بقي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> إصحي يامن أنا إصحي اليوم هو الختااااااامي وبعد كده هتروحي بيتكم تنااااااامي..*


يسمع منك ربنا 
وقبل مااروح حعملك زياره مخصوص  :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بالنسبة لفلان فلان في راي العامة هو فرد واحد ، ولكن لننظر الي الفكرة من منظور فلسفي ونفسي 
> 
> فنجد انه ما المانع ان تكون انت يوليوس قيصر وما المانع ان تكون هتلر اذا نظرنا لفكرة انا الكون سنعرف انك لست انت فقط
> 
> انت عظماء عاشوا في فترات متباعدة او متقاربة عندما تموت يولد في نفس لحظة موتك انت اخر ليكمل الدورة في مكان اخر وبهيئة اخري وافكار تبدو للوهلة الاولي كافكار متباعدة ولكل منكم افكاره ولكن لا انت محتفظ بذاكرة انت الذين سبقوك 
> 
> ومن سيخلفك محتفظ بذاكرتك وذاكرة من حفظت ذاكرتهم انها حلقة لا تنتهي الا يوم يبعثون 
> 
> اتعقل ما اقول انت قد تكون اينشتين قد تكون فرعون قد تكون كسري واخرون 
> ...


هو الحصه الجايه علينا إيه  :Nono:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي
> 
> الله الله الله عليكى يا من أنا
> 
> طيب ياترى بتتعاملي في البودرة ولا الحقن ولا الالتدخييييييييين
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> التذكرة بكااااااااااااااااااااام


الحاجات دى بطلت من زمان يا أبو أمنيه ..نحن نختلف عن الآخرين  :Biggrin:

----------


## hazem3

ههههههههههههههههههه


حصة ايه ده انا لو قلت كلام زي ده في المدرسة ولا الجامعة ولا حتي الحضانة 

هيتهموني بتفجير برج التجارة العالمي وانا اسامة بن لادن بس متخفي 

ههههههههههههههه

يلا يمكن تطلعي اميرة لما نشوف

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههه
حازم بلاش دروس فلسفية نحن لم نيأس بعد إرحم :1: 


من أنا ..كلها ساعة وأمضي لك جواز العبور للعالم الآخر ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يا رب ترد بينها هتخش علي اخر نص ساعة وتجاوب 
> 
> نظام ذكاء بقي


تمام كده .ايه الشطاره دى  ::

----------


## hazem3

فلسفة ايه انا مش فاهم ايه الي اتكتب ده اساسا 

هههههههههههههههههه

لا والله فكرة زبالة (قصدي حلوة هبقي اعملها موضوع خاص )


اسمه 

الي كل من يريد الالتحاق بمستشفي العباسية

----------


## طائر الشرق

من انا هى


بوسى كااااااااااات

----------


## زهــــراء

*ترررررم رم رم رم رم رم



وقتنا خـــــــــــــــــلص مع من أنا ...





يعني من الآخر إنتم منتظرين إيه دلوقت؟؟


هل لاااااااااااسمح الله منتظرين أعلن النتيجة؟


لاء فوتوا علينا بكرا أنا مكسلة أكتب

































طيييييييب فيه حل وسط يعني 




حأسيب من أنا تعرفكم بذات نفسيتها أهو



إظهري وباني ياأختي*

----------


## nariman

*كل شئ إنكشفن وبان* 

*علشان تعرفوا انى كتاب مفتوح* 
*والى فى قلبى على لسانى* 


*ومروحتوش بعيد أنا وأميره واحد برضه*

----------


## زهــــراء

*نيرمو حبيبتي ..أهو إنتِ طلعتي إنتِ بالنهاية

عن جد ياقمر نورتيني وأشكرك على موافقتك بأن تكوني واحدة من اعضاءنا اللي أمتعونا بتنكرهم اللطيف..

كنتِ ضيفة ظريفة مع إنك بعد ماأهلاوي توقعك نفسك إتسدت أنا عارفة كان نفسك تكسبي بس ملحوقة يعني هتتعوض


أهلاوي شديد

ألف مبروك ..برافو عليك والله عرفتها ومن أول يوم يعني 
بص عاوز التقييم ولا مو فارق معك أصلي مكسلة أقيمك 
يلا ولايهمني أهو تقييم طالع بس خليك فااااااااااكر ياماجد إني حأديهولك وعيني عليه حيحرق لك كل التقييمات اللي إتقيمتهم..

لاء حقيقي برافو عليك..


شكراً جزيلاً لكل من تابع وشارك وإلى لقاء آخر وحلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد لينتحل شخصية ..من أنا؟..
خالص التحايا للجميع ..وتصبحون على خير...مصدقة نفسي أنا قال بأذيع ع الهوا

...*

----------


## طائر الشرق

خسارة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *كل شئ إنكشفن وبان* 
> 
> *علشان تعرفوا انى كتاب مفتوح* 
> *والى فى قلبى على لسانى* 
> 
> 
> *ومروحتوش بعيد أنا وأميره واحد برضه*


والله طيبة يا ناس  ::   ::  

ما خدتيش فى ايدى غلوة  ::p:   ::p:  

بس على فكرة الكشف ده ماجاش كده by luck ده عن دراسة متأنية وحركة ندالة كده حصلت فى الوسط ههههههههههههههههههههه  ::   :: 

بس كويس الطريقة جابت نتيجة نستعملها مع من أنا القادم  ::   ::  

معلش بقى يا ناريمان تبقى فى بوقك وتقسم لغيرك  ::p:   ::p:  

وبالتوفيق ليكِ فى المرات القادمة ان شاء الله  :f2:

----------


## nariman

*إمســـــــــك عندك ....انت بتعترف وبتقول حركه نداله ...قصدك خيانه  والدليل قالوله .يعنى الشاهد مشافش حاجه* 
*عموما ياسيدى ربنا يسهلك * 
*متقلقش أنا عينى مش فى التقييم لإن عينى مليانه* 


*بجد ألف مبروك يا ماجد توقعك كان سريع  سعيده انى تواجدت معاكم الكام يوم دول*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					



كنتِ ضيفة ظريفة مع إنك بعد ماأهلاوي توقعك نفسك إتسدت أنا عارفة كان نفسك تكسبي بس ملحوقة يعني هتتعوض


أهلاوي شديد

ألف مبروك ..برافو عليك والله عرفتها ومن أول يوم يعني 
بص عاوز التقييم ولا مو فارق معك أصلي مكسلة أقيمك 
يلا ولايهمني أهو تقييم طالع بس خليك فااااااااااكر ياماجد إني حأديهولك وعيني عليه حيحرق لك كل التقييمات اللي إتقيمتهم..

لاء حقيقي برافو عليك..


...



يا ست زهراء هو إنتِ سايبة كل الناس وجاية تبصيلى أنا  ياساااااااااااااااااتر ... فينك يا بنت شهريار تشوفى أعوانك عاملين فينا ايه ههههههههههههههههه

وعرفتها من أول يوم تبعاً لطريقة جهنمية مية مية 

هبقى أستعملها مع الجايين إن شاء الله   

والله كانت حلقة جميلة ... 

تسلم ايدكم 

وفى حلقات قادمة إن شاء الله

وبعد ما تخلص الحلقات نبقى نكشف كل الأسرار إن شاء الله  

بالتوفيق للجميع 

*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> خسارة


خسارة ليه ياض انت ياض انت ياض انت ياض  :Lol2: 

ياعم دا احنا اللى كسبنا  :Lol2:  

انت كنت متابع مباراة تانية ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

إمســـــــــك عندك ....انت بتعترف وبتقول حركه نداله ...قصدك خيانه  والدليل قالوله .يعنى الشاهد مشافش حاجه 
عموما ياسيدى ربنا يسهلك ويخليلك الوسط بتاعك 
متقلقش أنا عينى مش فى التقييم لإن عينى مليانه 


بجد ألف مبروك يا ماجد توقعك كان سريع  سعيده انى تواجدت معاكم الكام يوم دول 







			
				إمســـــــــك عندك ....انت بتعترف وبتقول حركه نداله ...قصدك خيانه  والدليل قالوله .يعنى الشاهد مشافش حاجه 


اعترف ياباشا   الانكار مش هيفيدنى هههههههههههههههههههه ولا الاعتراف هينفعنى برده   

أصل كل مرة نمشى سليم ما ناخدش حاجة هههههههههههه نجرب بقى السكك ديه وخلاص   







			
				بجد ألف مبروك يا ماجد توقعك كان سريع  سعيده انى تواجدت معاكم الكام يوم دول
			
		


الله يبارك فيكي يارب ... 

وحلقة كانت جميلة بحضورك وحضور الجميع يا ناريمان ... وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله

يلا إلى من أنا القادم  
*

----------


## زي الملايكة

مره دمها خفيف المسابقه
ربنا يسترها
ونرفع راس الفريق النسائى عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااليا
قولو امين

----------


## sameh atiya

*إيه اللى هو إيه ده
فين التقييم بتاعى
أنا قلت ناريمان
ماليش دعوه 
إنتوا قلتوا اللى يقول صح يكسب فين بقى أنا نصيبى
نصيبى لأفرشلكم بطيخ فى القاعه وأبيع الكيلو بعشرة ساغ بس 
يلا يلا*

----------


## زهــــراء

أهلاوي ..الف مبروك ومتاخدش على كده كتييييييييير ::p: 

طائر الشرق..هي خسارة فعلاً أنا أؤيدك في ذلك :: 

نيرمو...عقبال ماتلعبي معانا تاني ياحبي ...وتتعرفي برضه ::p: 

زي الملايكة...مرورك اللي جميل ياقمر وفي إنتظارك معانا دوماً..أهلاً بيكِ في المنتدى :f: ..

سامح...روح شوف حد تاني يقيمك إنسىىىىى ::p: 
إنت جاوبت بس بعد الهنا بسنة :3: ..
معلش هارد لاك ووسع لو سمحت أصل القاعة نفسها ضاق فجأة وإبق لم بطيخاتك وإنت ماشي لاأبيعك في السوق السودا :: ..

 :f2:  :f2: ...

----------


## sameh atiya

> سامح...روح شوف حد تاني يقيمك إنسىىىىى
> إنت جاوبت بس بعد الهنا بسنة..
> معلش هارد لاك ووسع لو سمحت أصل القاعة نفسها ضاق فجأة وإبق لم بطيخاتك وإنت ماشي لاأبيعك في السوق السودا..
> 
> ...



*لا إزاى مش كل اللى جاوب صح يتقيم
ما قلتيش ليه كنت فى أول رد فى الموضوع كله أكتب الحل
إيه الناس دى يا ربِ
إمشى بقى بلا سوق بيضه بلا سوق سودا*

----------


## nariman

> نيرمو...عقبال ماتلعبي معانا تاني ياحبي ...وتتعرفي برضه


 *معلش الأيام دواره*

----------


## hazem3

تصدق بتنفع يا ماجد  لا وسهلة اوي بس مش كله كده خليبالك في ناس لا 

هههههههههههههههههههههه






















هي ايه بقي الطريقة مستنيين من انا القادم

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة




عدناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 


اتينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 


جينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا 


فى المساء والسهرة 


واكيد اكيد مش هاجى ايدى فاضية ابداااااااااااااااااااا 


وغالباً من انا هو اللى جابنى معاه 





مع ضيفنا العزيز 



ضيفنا الجميل 



ضيفنا البعيد 



ضيفنا ذو الشفافية العالية 




ضيفنا المتواجد معنا دائما فى الفرح وفى الحزن 



ضيفنا اللى كل مانروح قاعة نلاقية 


مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا


اهلا بك معانا


اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...


مـن أنا؟؟






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك





الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...





الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..




والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتضعوا اسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو مرة واحدة فقط
وبشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

(( اتوقع فلان ))





ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة





اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة






اخوانى واخواتى الاعزاء

منتدانا الغالى

اشتقت اليكم

واتمنى لكم حلقة جميلة

وقت سعيد للجميع

تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى 




هجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم 




*

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الهنا والسعادة على الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع 
انا جيت  :3:

----------


## حمادو

> مساء الهنا والسعادة على الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع 
> انا جيت


*مش معقول

يا اهلا يا اهلا يا اهلا
فينك يا بنتى؟
ايه الغيبة الطويلة دي؟


حمدا لله على السلامة يا عبير
غيابك كان له أثر كبير على المنتدى

*

----------


## زهــــراء

*يالَ الهووووووووووووووووول 
وإسمحي لي أقول  آن آن آن آن تشششششششششششششششش 
ترحيباً بيكِ يامامتييييييييييييييي

بعيداً عن إني حأقتل واحدة وحأشرب من دمهااااااااااا وأول حرف من إسمها ماما بيرووووو>..
وبعيييييييييييييداً عن إني مو مصدقة إن سعادتك طليتي أخيراً لولا إني عارفة مسبقاً كنت حأتهور وأنتحر من فوق الكرسي 

إنتِ يامامتي عن جد منورة ..منورة جدااااااااااااااااً أنا سعيدة جداً يابيرو..
معلش يامن أنا معرفتش أرحب بيك  بص حنرحب بعد الحلقة بيرو لقد سرقت الأضواء

بيروووووووووووووووو اوعي تغيبي تاني اوعييييييييييييييييييييييييي

من أنا ؟..علشان أعمل أي منظر حأدحرج سؤال وراجعة تاني 
حضرتك تنتمي للأعضاء أم العضوات؟؟ويارييييييت إجابة واضحة بلاش لف ودوران..
منور ياأفندم ..
..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مش معقول
> 
> يا اهلا يا اهلا يا اهلا
> فينك يا بنتى؟
> ايه الغيبة الطويلة دي؟
> 
> 
> حمدا لله على السلامة يا عبير
> غيابك كان له أثر كبير على المنتدى
> ...


مساء الخير حمادو
اهلا بيك اخى الفاضل 
الغياب غصب عنى والحمدلله على كل حال

نورت الحلقة
فى انتظار سؤالك

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *يالَ الهووووووووووووووووول 
> وإسمحي لي أقول  آن آن آن آن تشششششششششششششششش 
> ترحيباً بيكِ يامامتييييييييييييييي
> 
> بعيداً عن إني حأقتل واحدة وحأشرب من دمهااااااااااا وأول حرف من إسمها ماما بيرووووو>..
> وبعيييييييييييييداً عن إني مو مصدقة إن سعادتك طليتي أخيراً لولا إني عارفة مسبقاً كنت حأتهور وأنتحر من فوق الكرسي 
> 
> إنتِ يامامتي عن جد منورة ..منورة جدااااااااااااااااً أنا سعيدة جداً يابيرو..
> معلش يامن أنا معرفتش أرحب بيك  بص حنرحب بعد الحلقة بيرو لقد سرقت الأضواء
> ...


ان ان ان تششششششششششششش
ياكسوفى ياكسوووووووووووووووووووووفى
وحشتينى اوى يازوزو
ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى على كلامك الطيب
انا الاسعد بوجودى بينكم
نوررررررررررررررررررررررررتى
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*وانا اقول المنتدى منور ليه

الف الحمد لله على سلامة رجوعك بيرو

ياخبر يابيرو والله ليكى وَحشة وِحشة

اوعى تتأخرى علينا تانى

كفاية بأة خلينا نرحب  بمن أنــــــــا

اهلا بمن أنـــــــا الجميل

اهلا بمن أنــــــــــا البعيد

اهلا يابعيد

منور جدا 

وأبتدى على طول

من انا ميل ولا فيميل

مشرف ولا عضو

السن من 20 لــــ 30 ولا  من 30 لــ فيما بعدين

ويارب تكون من صفاتك  كمان الوضوح

قادر على كل شى ء

وراجعة تانى*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*









هلا و الله بالغلا..



حمدالله ع السلامة يا عبير....

ياتشي النور ياتشي النور...يا شيخة كنتي قلتي انك جاية كنت فرشتلك المنتدى مشاركات 

وحياة ربنا وحشتيني جداً...نورتي بجد..



من أنا..
جيالك 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

انا جى اقول فى واحده بنعزوها قووووووووووووى  وبقدروها قوووووووووووووى
بس حتضرب علقه لحد ما يظهر لها اصحاب 
زى مى مؤمن ولا زهراء ولا ندى الايام  لو دافعو عنها برضوا حيضربوا
اوعو حد من العصابة يحوش عنها  
بجد منورة يا بنت شهريار  وافتقدناك 
اهلا بك

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
جيت 

_من أنا بتندرج تحت التكويد رقم "1" و المعروف ب male ولا التكويد رقم "2" المعروف ب female
_إسم سيادتك في المنتدى من كام مقطع؟؟؟و بالعربي ولا الإنجليزي؟؟
_هل سبق إنه تم إستضافتك في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء؟؟
_هل سبق و تم تكريمك كعضو مميز في منتدى أبناء مصر؟؟



منوع المرواغة...منوع اللف و الدوران...و لحد أما أبقى أرجعلك تاني كله منوووع منووووع منوووووع 

*

----------


## Masrawya

::nooo::  ::nooo:: 
واات اذ زييس
اى كنت بيليييف 

بيرووووووووووووو
اى ميسد يو سوو ماتش     
وحشتينى يابنتى و بجد والله كنا كلنا مفتقدين تواجدك معانا 
نورتى يا جمييل و ويلكم باااك و ياريت متغبيش تانى يعنى  :f: 

 يا هلا يا هلا يا من أنا
ياريت تقولى لووو سمحت......

ايه اكتر قاعة متواجد فيها؟
عدد مشاركات حضرتك هل تعدت ال 1000؟
و ياريت تقولى تاريخ تسجيلك فى المنتدى امتى؟

بس كده كفايه علييك
و ياريت تقر و تعترف دوغررى و بسرعة ومن غير تفكير ::-s: 
ولى عودة ان شاء الله
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## hazem3

استاذتي العزيزة بنت شهريار

بجد المنتدي كان نقصه كتير بغيابك 

و سعيد جدا باطلالتك من جديد 

ويا رب ما تغيبي عننا تاني

من انا حضر نفسك و اصحي ومتنمش ومتراوغش ومتروحش ومتجيش 

سؤالي هو































من انت 

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد هل سبق لك في ليلة مسربلة بالسواد وقاتمة و مرعبة في قصر الكونت ديراكولا 
وان تعرفت علي ؟وطبعا كان ده من اسود الايام بالنسبة لك في التاريخ 

ثانيا هل كان لك حضور ومكسب في اي من مسابقتنا الرمضانية وبالاخص في فوازير مشاهير الزمن الجميل

هل حدث تنافس بيننا في اي من المسابقات الرمضانية غير الزمن الجميل ؟

هل .. وهل.... وهل ..........

نكمل بعدين 


لالالالالا سؤال واحد هل انت/تِ

من الاعضاء القدامي ام ماذا 

والي هنا ولقاء اخر مع من انا 

ترررن ترن

----------


## Amira

*صباح الخير يا حج من أنا * 
*هو انت جببت عبير و اختفيت انت و لا أيه * 

*مخي مأكسد و مش عارفة اسأل حاليا... هافكر و اجي تاني *

----------


## مي مؤمن

عبيررررررررررررررررر لا مش ممكن اخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4: 
البيج بووووووووووووووووووووس ظهر  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 



 وياريت ما تغبيش تااااااااااااااااااااني مفهوم :M (3): 
بجد المنتدى كان وحش من غيرك وحشتينا جداااااااااااااااااااااا
ولااااااااازم نستعيد قوتنا من تااااااااااااااااااااني ونولع الدنيا :Akuma:  :Akuma:  :Akuma:  :Akuma: 
 :Akuma: : :Akuma: 


ونيجي بقى لمن اناااااااااااا
اننننننننننن اننننننننننننننننننننن تشششششششششششششششششششش
نقول يا عمو او طنط من انا  ماذا تعمل ومن انهي مدينه في مصر
وماهو اخر موضوع نزلته وفي انهي قاعه
تسلم ايدك يا بيروووووووووو :Love:

----------


## طائر الشرق

ياه استاذة عبير

والله ليك غيبة

نتمنى ان الظروف تكون احلى ان شاءا لله

ويكون الوالد فى خير صحة و حال

غبتى كتير اوى
 :Closedeyes: 
شكلك ما عرفتيش بــــــــــودو  بقى بيقرم جامد والله وسنانه بقت حادة جدا

مبروك شكلك هتنالى ساعة فى ايدك من القيصر بودو
 :Baby2: 
المهم انك نورتى
 :4: 
نرجع لمن انا

هل سيادتكم تعرفون القيصور بودو دودو  كاونونو

هل شاركتم يا فاندوم فى مسابقتنا العلمية

ونرجع مرة اخرى بعض الفاصل وسنواصل

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عدناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> 
> ...


*يااااااااااه
أنا كنت نسيت الموضوع بعد مالطعتوني اسبوعين مستني في بيتنا
بس بجد المفاجأة الجميلة اللي اسعدتني جدا ان اختنا الكريمة بنت شهريار جاءت مع ولادة فجر جديد اللي هو انا في نفس ذات الوقت 
ياقدم السعد ياانا.. ياوش الهنا يا انا يازهرة الفلوكس ياانا 
بس ياريت بلاش الهجوم احسن انا بخاف في الظلمة
ساعود ان كان في العمر بقية..*

----------


## hazem3

> بس بجد المفاجأة الجميلة اللي اسعدتني جدا ان اختنا الكريمة بنت شهريار جاءت مع ولادة فجر جديد اللي هو انا في نفس ذات الوقت
> ياقدم السعد ياانا.. ياوش الهنا يا انا يازهرة الفلوكس ياانا
> بس ياريت بلاش الهجوم احسن انا بخاف في الظلمة
> ساعود ان كان في العمر بقية..



اللهجة دي مش غريبة علية 

فاهمني يا من انا ؟؟؟
عود/ي بسرعة جدا جدا 

في الانتظار

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> من أنا ؟..علشان أعمل أي منظر حأدحرج سؤال وراجعة تاني 
> حضرتك تنتمي للأعضاء أم العضوات؟؟ويارييييييت إجابة واضحة بلاش لف ودوران..
> منور ياأفندم ..
> ..*


اهلا يازهرا بس هتدحرجي لييييييييييه روحي نامي احسن :Elvis: 
دعينا لانفرق بين العضوات والاعضاء فكلهم بناة المجتمع ولا انتي مش عاجبك المجتمع ؟ ::uff:: 
علشان متشيليش في قلبك وتتقهري وتجي لك سكتة صوباعية هجوبك انا ولامن اعضاء البرلمان ولا من عضوات مؤسسات حقوق المرأة فانا ادعم الجميع 
اظن مفيش بعد كده :Smart: 

اللي بعدو اواااااااااام  ::mazika2::

----------


## hazem3

> اهلا يازهرا بس هتدحرجي لييييييييييه روحي نامي احسن
> دعينا لانفرق بين العضوات والاعضاء فكلهم بناة المجتمع ولا انتي مش عاجبك المجتمع ؟
> علشان متشيليش في قلبك وتتقهري وتجي لك سكتة صوباعية هجوبك انا ولامن اعضاء البرلمان ولا من عضوات مؤسسات حقوق المرأة فانا ادعم الجميع
> اظن مفيش بعد كده



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا الملامين ولا ايه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *وانا اقول المنتدى منور ليه
> 
> الف الحمد لله على سلامة رجوعك بيرو
> 
> ياخبر يابيرو والله ليكى وَحشة وِحشة
> 
> اوعى تتأخرى علينا تانى
> 
> كفاية بأة خلينا نرحب  بمن أنــــــــا
> ...


المنتدى منور بوجودك ياقمر
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيكى لولى
وحشتينى اوى
جييييييييييييييييت اهو
يالا نفرم من انا  :: 

من انااااااااااااااااااا  ::mazika2:: 
هل سبق لك حضور لقاءات المنتدى ؟؟

----------


## nariman

*إيه ده عبير جت ومعاها من أنا ...يا أهلا يا أهلا* 
*طب بما إنى بحب الروقان حتابع الردود كده ..وبعدين آجى ألطع التوقع المتين* 

*نورتى يابيرو ....منور يا من أنا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


دا نورتشك يا اوختشى
شعااااااااااااااااااااااااع
وحشتينى اوى
يالا احنا فيها عاوزاكى تنتشرى فى كل القاعاااااااااااااااات  :Banned2: 
نورتى الحلقة ياقمر :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> كفاية بأة خلينا نرحب  بمن أنــــــــا
> 
> اهلا بمن أنـــــــا الجميل
> 
> اهلا بمن أنــــــــــا البعيد
> 
> اهلا يابعيد
> ...


اهلا بيكي آنسة لولي 
ده انتي اللي زوق والله 
 ده مش نوري على فكرة بس الشباك مفهوش ستاير وانا والشمس اصحاب وراجعين ياهوى على شط النوى وكاحلنا اتلوى :Play Ball: 
 تسلفينا ستارة تكسبي فيا ثواب؟ ::sorry::  امي هتدعيلك جامد :4: 




> وأبتدى على طول


ليه تبتدي ليه نفسي افهم ليه ماكنا بنرغي في امان الله بس هو المنحوس منحوس من يومه :O O: 




> من انا ميل ولا فيميل


تصوري عمر ماحد ندهلي بالاسامي اللي قلولتيها دي
ليه هو انا اسمي ماله؟انا اسمي وحش؟ ::sorry:: 




> مشرف ولا عضو


مابلااااااش التفرقة العنصرية دي 
بصي ياآنسة لولي انا قبل اي حاجة انسان وله كيان وزي مانتي عارفة الكيان الحقيقي للانسان مرتبط بجوهره وكمان معلش حاكلفك بحاجة تبقي تسلميلي على جوهره  :Mad: 
دعونا نتكاتف يدا بيد ضد الشر ونعم للامة العربية عاشت فلسطين حرة ابية لادعي للهتاف ممكن نمشيها تصفيق :Glad:  :Glad: 




> السن من 20 لــــ 30 ولا  من 30 لــ فيما بعدين


آخ آآآآآآآآآخ فكرتيني بسنين عمري اللي انقضى
آآآآآآه ياليلي اللي مضى
آه ع الجراح آآآآآآآه ع القضا
آخ وآه وآي ومعاهم لظى
انا اعتبر شاب شايبة او شايب شابة او شايب مع وقف التنفيذ ..نقي الاجابة اللي هتلمس شرارة عقلك :mazika3:  :mazika3: 





> ويارب تكون من صفاتك  كمان الوضوح
> 
> قادر على كل شى ء


اوضح من كده ايه يعني؟انا ناقص اجيبلك رخصة عمي حسين بياع الفريسكة شخصيا ومعاه فريسكاية ضمان :Mad: 




> وراجعة تانى


لا متتعبيش نفسك آآآآآآآآآبااااااااااااااداااااااااااااااا 
انا فاضي بقى وانتي مشغولة وانا مش هنفعك ياأختنا الكريمة 
اعملوا لاخرتكم يوم لاينفع المرء شيء الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم 
من انا مش هينفعكممممممممم يلا اوام كل واحد يروح يصلي ركعتين استغفار ::xx:: 


آه يانفسي ياللي اتقطع 
عبير وزهراء فين وجبة غدائي شايفكم اكلتوها عليا :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا جى اقول فى واحده بنعزوها قووووووووووووى  وبقدروها قوووووووووووووى
> بس حتضرب علقه لحد ما يظهر لها اصحاب 
> زى مى مؤمن ولا زهراء ولا ندى الايام  لو دافعو عنها برضوا حيضربوا
> اوعو حد من العصابة يحوش عنها  
> بجد منورة يا بنت شهريار  وافتقدناك 
> اهلا بك


ياخووووووووووووووووووفى يا استاذ نادر كمان شوية هتقول هندفنيهااااااااااااااااااا
يامسرووووووووووووووووووور  :Icecream: 
المشبك والفسيخ بتاع استاذ نادر 
ياعصاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابة  :Banned2: 
كلموا استاذ نادر  :: 

النور نورك اخى العزيز
شكرا لترحيبك الطيب  :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *من أنا 
> جيالك*


والله ماتتعبي نفسك خليكي واجي انا 
صحكتم ياعالم صحتكمممممم :Censored2: 




> جيت


مش كنتي تقولي كنت غطيت الصفحة شوك
يييييه شوق شوق بس هي الابلة في ابتدائي الله يسامحها مكنتش بتعلمنا رسم الحروف بامانة
حسبي الله :Dry: 




> _من أنا بتندرج تحت التكويد رقم "1" و المعروف ب male ولا التكويد رقم "2" المعروف ب female


يادي الواقعة الكحلي
انا اندرج؟ ليه الشتيمة بس هو انا اذيتك في حاجة؟ :Banned2: 
وبعدين للعلم يعني انتي سؤالك صعب وحاطة معادلة قاسية ايه تكويد والارقام دي وكمان كاتبة كلام اعتقد انه بالفرنسي وانا فهمي واستوعابي عالقد



> _إسم سيادتك في المنتدى من كام مقطع؟؟؟و بالعربي ولا الإنجليزي؟؟


هو انا مش فاكر الحقيقة بس متهيألي يامقطع يامقطع وساعات ممكن يبقوا الاتنين سوا
النبي عربي برضك 
صلو عالنبي ياجماعة 




> _هل سبق إنه تم إستضافتك في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء؟؟


فينها القاعة دي؟..انا استضافوني في حتت بس آه لو افتكر فيييييين :Huh:  
معلش اثار الزهايمر يا ابنتي وانا سني مش سامحلي افتكر ده كله




> _هل سبق و تم تكريمك كعضو مميز في منتدى أبناء مصر؟؟


 ::'(: 
لا لا لا ..
لا لامريكا :Angry: 



> *
> 
> منوع المرواغة...منوع اللف و الدوران...و لحد أما أبقى أرجعلك تاني كله منوووع منووووع منوووووع 
> 
> *


علم وتم تنفيذه :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

رايح اخدلي قسطا من الراحة 
حد يسدد القسط بقى ::

----------


## hazem3

راااااااااااااايح فييييين وراحة ايه 

انت جاوبت علي حاجة تعالي هنا جاوب وهبقي ادفعلك القسط بعد متخلص يا .....

طريقتك تنطبق علي واحد بس خلينا مستنيين

----------


## بنت شهريار

> واات اذ زييس
> اى كنت بيليييف 
> 
> بيرووووووووووووو
> اى ميسد يو سوو ماتش     
> وحشتينى يابنتى و بجد والله كنا كلنا مفتقدين تواجدك معانا 
> نورتى يا جمييل و ويلكم باااك و ياريت متغبيش تانى يعنى


ذيس اذ مىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
وحشتينى يانوجاااااااااااااااااااااا
اى ميس يو تووووووو
انجليزى دا يا مرسى  ::p: 
النور نورك حبيبتى
نورتى الحلقة .. طفوا النور بقى  ::rolleyes::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> استاذتي العزيزة بنت شهريار
> 
> بجد المنتدي كان نقصه كتير بغيابك 
> 
> و سعيد جدا باطلالتك من جديد 
> 
> ويا رب ما تغيبي عننا تاني


شكرا لك استاذ حازم
المنتدى دايما منور بكم جميعا
نورت الحلقة :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

ههههه

انا شكلى عرفتك يا من انا

تعالى يا عم

 اهلاوى ولا زمالكاوى

----------


## hazem3

> ههههه
> 
> انا شكلى عرفتك يا من انا
> 
> تعالى يا عم
> 
> اهلاوى ولا زمالكاوى


طبعا هو في حد زملكاوي (ايموشن غمزة)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش عاوز اقولك يا.........

الي مش عارفك

واهلاوي جامد كمان

وممكن يبقي زمالكوي

----------


## بنت شهريار

> عبيررررررررررررررررر لا مش ممكن اخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> البيج بووووووووووووووووووووس ظهر 
> 
> 
> 
>  وياريت ما تغبيش تااااااااااااااااااااني مفهوم
> بجد المنتدى كان وحش من غيرك وحشتينا جداااااااااااااااااااااا
> ولااااااااازم نستعيد قوتنا من تااااااااااااااااااااني ونولع الدنيا
> :
> ...


افتكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششششششش
لو مخدتيش تقييم الحلقة دى هبلغ عنك العوصابات المنافسة  :Baby2: 
وحشتينى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر
يالا نووووووووووووووولع بس نبتدى بمن انا
دا حبيبى من ايام سنة اولى منتدى  :;): 
والحدق يفهم  :4:

----------


## hazem3

حدش قال انا قولت حاجة طبعا انا متكلمتش ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولا اعرفه انا اديني بهبل (ايموشن ....)

يلا تعالي عشان نكمل

----------


## loly_h

*والله كان قلبى حاسس انى موش هاعرف ولا حاجة 

بس عمومـــــــا الأسلوب ده موش غريب ابدا 

وهتروح فيــــــــن ... 

هتبان ... هتبان ياحج عتمان*

----------


## بنت شهريار

كالعادة يا من انا يا مسكين 
هتاكل ضررررررررررررررب  :: 
على فكرة ياجماعه انا معرفوش خالص خالص خااااااااااااااااااااالص  ::p:

----------


## hazem3

> كالعادة يا من انا يا مسكين 
> هتاكل ضررررررررررررررب 
> على فكرة ياجماعه انا معرفوش خالص خالص خااااااااااااااااااااالص




واضح وااااااااااااااااضح

----------


## ندى الايام

لقد اتيييييييييييييييييت
وعرفت وتفحصت وتمخمخت 
وعرفت من هى  الست هانم

رجعالكم بعد الفاصل

----------


## زهــــراء

*ايه ده ايه ده اييييييييييييه ده 
من انا ...صدمتني 
يطلع منك كل ده؟ حضرتك خليك طيب مع الناس لحسن أرمي الكارت تبعك 
هأبيع اسمك بخمسة وسبعين قرش فقط لاغير لاول حد هيشتري
كفاية نووووووم الشعب منتظر

استاذ نادر...بص حضرتك انا لن أعترض طريقك لو عاوزين تغتالوا عبير 
لا بل ممكن أشارك في الجريمة عووووقابااا ليها
حضرتك بس حدد نوع الة التعذيب وانا اجمع العصابة ونجي تضيفنا عندك علشان نضرب بيرو طبعا 


من انا ..عالسريع كده 
-هل سبق وشرفت موضوع ليا واخر تواجد ليك في مونتي كان امتى؟
-النيك نيم تبعك مستعار ولا الحقيقي؟
-بتشارك في انهو قاعة اكثر؟

راجعة تاااااااااااني*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا هلا يا هلا يا من أنا
> ياريت تقولى لووو سمحت......
> 
> ايه اكتر قاعة متواجد فيها؟
> عدد مشاركات حضرتك هل تعدت ال 1000؟
> و ياريت تقولى تاريخ تسجيلك فى المنتدى امتى؟
> 
> بس كده كفايه علييك
> و ياريت تقر و تعترف دوغررى و بسرعة ومن غير تفكير
> ولى عودة ان شاء الله


اكتر قاعة اتواجد فيها ؟
انا ذات نفسي مش عارف احسن انا شوية هنا وشوية هناك شوية موجود وشوية مش موجود
شوية في المود وشوية مش في المود 
شوية عندي الهام وشوية الهام وبنت عمتها ولايعرفوني
شوية واكل ضرب انا عارف :: 


عدد مشاركات حضرتي؟
بعد الرغي ده كله مش شايفة انها تعدت الالف؟ :Mad: 

تاريخ تسجيلي في المنتدى؟
افتكر اني سجلت من زماااااااااان ..امتى الزماااااااااان ده ؟بصي في ملفي وانتي تعرفي مش فاتحينها بورصة هنا ::uff:: 

اعترفت وقريت وانا معصوب العينين وجائع :Angry: 
متقوليش لي عودة بيجي لي مغص ::shit:: 


اللي بعدو ياحجة خواطر ::shit::

----------


## hazem3

مستنيين تكمل 

اموت واعرف بتعمل ايه باكونت من انا بتقعد سنة بين الرد والتاني 

بس لما اعرفك

وتخيل لو طلعت حبيبي


هنيمك من العصرررررررررر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> سؤالي هو
> 
> من انت 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


ياراجل؟ :king: 
الا هو انا لو كنت عارف من انا كنت سألتكم؟ :Poster Spam: 




> لا بجد هل سبق لك في ليلة مسربلة بالسواد وقاتمة و مرعبة في قصر الكونت ديراكولا
> وان تعرفت علي ؟وطبعا كان ده من اسود الايام بالنسبة لك في التاريخ


فيه حد ميعرفكش؟ فيه حد يجهلك؟فيه حد معندوش في الدنيا ومش حافظ طلة سعادتك؟ :Akuma: 
اهو الاخ حد ده يبقى انا  :4: 
متفكرنيش باسود الايام في التاريخ مشيها في الجغرافية احسن التاريخ ممل :Bye2: 





> ثانيا هل كان لك حضور ومكسب في اي من مسابقتنا الرمضانية وبالاخص في فوازير مشاهير الزمن الجميل


ياخوانا بقولكم من الصبح زاكرتي في الورشة دلوقت بتتصلح مع اني باشك :CHYTRY: 
مظنش عموما اني كسبت في شيء  ::(: 
وادي عاشر مرة تفكرونا بالخيبة :Poster Spam: 




> هل حدث تنافس بيننا في اي من المسابقات الرمضانية غير الزمن الجميل ؟


تنافس؟ لاء مكانش فيه تنافس في المسابقات كلها 
اعتقد الامر كان اقرب لحرب بطيخ :: 




> هل .. وهل.... وهل ..........
> 
> نكمل بعدين 
> 
> 
> لالالالالا سؤال واحد هل انت/تِ
> 
> من الاعضاء القدامي ام ماذا


القدامى اللي عتقوا يعني؟
انا احب ابقى جديد والبس جديد والدنيا بمبي 
ونتمشى على كوبري النيل وفي ايدي شيبسى ومعايا خطين موبينيل ::p: 
انا ولاقديييييييييييييم ولا جديييييييييييييييد انا في كل وقت حديييييييييييد :4: 




> والي هنا ولقاء اخر مع من انا 
> 
> ترررن ترن


لالالالا كده هتزعلني 
بلاش ترن رن رن بتعملي صداع في صوباعي الصغير :mazika3: 




> *صباح الخير يا حج من أنا * 
> *هو انت جببت عبير و اختفيت انت و لا أيه * 
> 
> *مخي مأكسد و مش عارفة اسأل حاليا... هافكر و اجي تاني *


انا مش حج  :Poster Spam: 
انا كلي شباب وحيوية واللي مش عاجبه ياكل عسلية :Akuma: 
مخك مأكسد؟ احمدك يارب اللي طلع فيكم حد مأكسد
روحي بعييييييييييد بعييييييييييييد وانا ادعي لك طول الليل  :Bye: 




> ونيجي بقى لمن اناااااااااااا
> اننننننننننن اننننننننننننننننننننن تشششششششششششششششششششش
> نقول يا عمو او طنط من انا  ماذا تعمل ومن انهي مدينه في مصر
> وماهو اخر موضوع نزلته وفي انهي قاعه


قولي عمو احسن طنط بتوترني :3: 
انا اعمل معاكم على اصلاح الروابط الاجتماعية مابين اطراف الشعب المتناثرة :king: 
من انهي مدينة في مصر؟لا عيب دي اسرار بيوت والسر ميروحش الا ع القبر ..هكذا علمونا في الجيش :Cool: 

اخر موضوع نزلته فين؟
نزلته جنب الناصية على ايدك الشمال..عزمت عليه والله انزله عند باب بيتهم بس عمل فيها تقيل وجامد :: 




> هل سيادتكم تعرفون القيصور بودو دودو  كاونونو


سؤال بس..هل انت سبت حتة في ديار بكر مذكرتش فيها الاخ بودو قلق؟ :1: 




> هل شاركتم يا فاندوم فى مسابقتنا العلمية
> 
> ونرجع مرة اخرى بعض الفاصل وسنواصل


مش عارف مش فاكر مش عاوز مش رايح مش جاي مش مش ..اه صحيح نفسي في مشمش طالما فكرتني
جيب مشمشاية وانا اجيب لك هويتي الصخصية :mazika3: 

متجيش بعد الفاصل لاتطق عندك المفاصل ::p:

----------


## طائر الشرق

من انا هو اهـــــــــــلاوى شديـــــــــــــد

قرار نهائى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اللهجة دي مش غريبة علية 
> 
> فاهمني يا من انا ؟؟؟
> عود/ي بسرعة جدا جدا 
> 
> في الانتظار


مش غريب عليكي واللي فيكي فيكيييييي انا اتعذبت بيكييييي
ياه فكرتني باغنية باحبها  :Construction: 
عندك واحد قمر الدين للاخ حازم بس بشرط يروح ميوريناش عرض كتافه تاني :Gun2: 




> *إيه ده عبير جت ومعاها من أنا ...يا أهلا يا أهلا* 
> *طب بما إنى بحب الروقان حتابع الردود كده ..وبعدين آجى ألطع التوقع المتين* 
> 
> *نورتى يابيرو ....منور يا من أنا*


اهو دي الناس المية ميتين  :good: 
بتحب الروقان والعزلة والنظر من بعيد 
برافو ياأختنا الكريمة انتي مثال على المرأة الصابرة خلف ساحات القتال الوافرة
محدش يسالني يعني ايه وافرة :3: 




> راااااااااااااايح فييييين وراحة ايه 
> 
> انت جاوبت علي حاجة تعالي هنا جاوب وهبقي ادفعلك القسط بعد متخلص يا .....
> 
> طريقتك تنطبق علي واحد بس خلينا مستنيين


متدفعش حاجة 
ادفع نفسك برة الموضوع تكون عملت الواجب وبزيادة :: 




> ههههه
> 
> انا شكلى عرفتك يا من انا
> 
> تعالى يا عم
> 
>  اهلاوى ولا زمالكاوى


عرفتني؟؟
الحمد لله طب قولي انا مين وخلصني من الزنقة دي عاوز اشوف الماتش حيضيع بسببكم :Ranting2: 

انا مش هاعلن عن انتمائي الرياضي مؤقتا خوفا من عيون الحساد بس انا باحب اللون الاحمر والابيض مش وحش وكمان بشجع الاتحاد :Bicycle: 



ذا نيكست يامعلم :3:

----------


## hazem3

لما نشوف يمكن تطلع عمونا الي قال عليه هيثم 

بس نشوف

----------


## hazem3

> من انا هو اهـــــــــــلاوى شديـــــــــــــد
> 
> قرار نهائى


يا باشا انت ملاحظتش ردي عليك 

متخلهوش قرار نهائي 

نقول عقد ابتدائي في الاراضي الحجازية ولا ايييييييييييييييه

ههههههههههههههههههه

يا احمريكا يا يا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *والله كان قلبى حاسس انى موش هاعرف ولا حاجة 
> 
> بس عمومـــــــا الأسلوب ده موش غريب ابدا 
> 
> وهتروح فيــــــــن ... 
> 
> هتبان ... هتبان ياحج عتمان*


انا قلبي دليلييييي قالي هتحبيييييييي..الله اغنية باحبها
كله هيباااااااان هيبااااااااان ياأختنا الكريمة بس المشكلة في النوايا 
تعالوا ياأحبائي نصفي نوايانا واللي مش عاوز يصفي نرميه في الترعة يصفي براحته
حج عتمان بيسلم عليكي ويقولك انه حيغير اسمه لعشمان 
عشمان في كرم حضرتك ورحمتتتتتتتتتتتتتك :Shutup2: 




> لقد اتيييييييييييييييييت
> وعرفت وتفحصت وتمخمخت 
> وعرفت من هى  الست هانم
> 
> رجعالكم بعد الفاصل


ست هانم؟ فين العيال يزغرطوا :y: 
اهو ده اللي طلعت بيه من مسابقاتكم ياعبير بقيت ست هانم..الحقي تداركي افراد عصابتك احسن جبتوا لي الضغط وحاطلع منها حاتط باروكة باين ::@:  ::@:  ::@: 
متشكرين يااخت ندى الايام وتعالي جري علشان تتكعبلي في السكة  :Bounce: 




> مستنيين تكمل 
> 
> اموت واعرف بتعمل ايه باكونت من انا بتقعد سنة بين الرد والتاني 
> 
> بس لما اعرفك
> 
> وتخيل لو طلعت حبيبي
> 
> 
> هنيمك من العصرررررررررر


لا متموتش كده الاعضاء هينقصوا واحد ..مش بنجيبهم بالساهل احنا دافعين فيهم دم قلوبنا ::@: 
هعمل ايه بالاكونت يعني بازاز لب :3: 

تخيل انت لو لمحت ليك مشاركة تاني هتكون اخر زكرى ..
كل اللي بينا انتهى ضاع الوفاااااااء ضاع الدفا وسمعني موال سابوني ومسالوش عليا يافرحة مراة ابويا فيا :Wacko: 

مش عايز انام لا عصر ولا فرم ولا تقطيع حتى روح العب مع عيال المنتقة :Busted Red: 





> من انا هو اهـــــــــــلاوى شديـــــــــــــد
> 
> قرار نهائى


وده عرفته لوحدك ولا استعنت بالجمهور
ولا تكونشي حذفت اجابتين  :4: 




> لما نشوف يمكن تطلع عمونا الي قال عليه هيثم 
> 
> بس نشوف


اما عالم غرييييييبة 
ماتشوف كان حد حايشك ولا يمكن حد حايشك ولا هو فعلن حد حايشك بقى :Angry: 




> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا احمريكا يا يا


يااصفريكا يا اورانجيكا يا بطيخيكا 
من ده بخمسة ساغ قرب واشتريكا ويكا ايكا ريكا >>متاخدش في بالك ده صدى الصوت 


اللي بعدوووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## hazem3

من انا 

هل الاهلي نادي  القرن ام الزمالك 

هل لك سابقة في مسابقة العك
يؤيؤيؤ قصدي الطبخ 


احب الاعضاء اليك والقاعات من غير ما تقولي كله حلو كله لذيذ تاكلوا حلاوة تاكلوا جاتوه تاكلوا كل الي تحبوه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*






			
				مش كنتي تقولي كنت غطيت الصفحة شوك
			
		

يا خواتي على ذوقك يا من أنا

من أنا بالكلام المكتوب و الله أعلم يبقى حمادو..

لأنه لو غير كده يبقى انا معرفهوش أو يمكن محصلش مقابلة في موضوع...
*

----------


## Amira

> افتكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششششششش
> لو مخدتيش تقييم الحلقة دى هبلغ عنك العوصابات المنافسة 
> وحشتينى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر
> يالا نووووووووووووووولع بس نبتدى بمن انا
> دا حبيبى من *ايام سنة اولى منتدى* 
> والحدق يفهم


*طيب و اللي مش حدق يعمل ايه * 
*سنة أولى منتدى!!! انا فاكرة اني شوفت الاسم من قبل* 
*طيب انا عملت سيرش و طلعلي موضوع فضفضة كده من 2005 يا حبيبي يا جوجل* 

*اتوقع من أنا يبقى .. سلوى ... اما اشوف بقى *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا 
> 
> هل الاهلي نادي  القرن ام الزمالك


صباح التنكر :3: 
بص نادي القرن لاده ولا ده الاثنين مش عاجبيني :: 




> هل لك سابقة في مسابقة العك
> يؤيؤيؤ قصدي الطبخ


ماقلت من الاول مطبختتتتتتتتتتش مكسبتششششششششششششش
اصوت يعني ولا اعمل ايه :Angry: 




> احب الاعضاء اليك والقاعات من غير ما تقولي كله حلو كله لذيذ تاكلوا حلاوة تاكلوا جاتوه تاكلوا كل الي تحبوه


احب الاعضاء ليا؟؟ لا مبحبش حد انا بكرهكم كلكم لحد مايخلصوا الاربعة ايام :: 
القاعات ...ممممممم اقرب القاعات لقلبي هم فك التكشيرة,المرأة,العامة,الصور,المناقشات,والباقيين مش بطالين :2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا خواتي على ذوقك يا من أنا
> 
> من أنا بالكلام المكتوب و الله أعلم يبقى حمادو..
> 
> لأنه لو غير كده يبقى انا معرفهوش أو يمكن محصلش مقابلة في موضوع...


انا زوق انا زوق انا زوق 
واللي مش عاجبه يطق طقوق ..دي لزوم القافية بس ::p: 
يعني انا ابقى حمادو؟؟؟ده اخر كلام عندك؟؟ 
ايه الناس اللي ترفع الكوليسترول دي يعني ياواحدة تقولي ست هانم تيجي التانية تقولي حمادو ياشماتة ابلة طازة فيكم :4: 
ايوة انتي متعرفيهوش بس سعادتي اعرفك من ايام الحضانة اللي جنب بيتكم على ايدك التحتانية :: 

اللي بعدوووووو خلصونا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب و اللي مش حدق يعمل ايه * 
> *سنة أولى منتدى!!! انا فاكرة اني شوفت الاسم من قبل* 
> *طيب انا عملت سيرش و طلعلي موضوع فضفضة كده من 2005 يا حبيبي يا جوجل* 
> 
> *اتوقع من أنا يبقى .. سلوى ... اما اشوف بقى *


وانتي من القوم الذين يصدقون بنت شهريار؟؟ :Ranting2: 
يااخت اميرة لو عايزة ربنا يفرجها وميبقاش بختك من بين البخوت ملبخ متمشيش ورا بنت شهريار ::stpd:: 
تم رفع توقعك للنيورونات العصبية وهنشوف رد فعلها 
هتندمي هتندمي هتندمي 
ياللي جيتي تسلمي 
ولسوء بختك الطمي
بكره جه وقت الحقيقة 
بخيبة كحلي هتبصمي :3: 


انتو مش شاطرين على فكرة والدليل انكم لسة مش عارفين تحددوا جنس الجنين :: 
بنت شهريااااااااااار فاضلي كام واغني الوداع؟ :Busted Red: 


خلي الشعوب نايمة لحد مااجي تاني
محدش يتنفس
محدش يتكلم
محدش يقول اني مش واضحة او واضح مين عارف :good: 
محدش بيسلم عليكم جوي جوي ::stpd::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

طيب قبل ماامشي وبما انكم قتعتو قلبي حتت صوغيرة 
انا لاليا في الاهلي ولا الزمالك  :3: 
انا ليا في الكيك بوكسينج فقط ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أنا قلت لو أعرفه يبقى حمادو...

و لو مأعرفهوش يبقى الصعيدي...

لأ بجد كلك ذوق يعني 
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> أنا قلت لو أعرفه يبقى حمادو...
> 
> و لو مأعرفهوش يبقى الصعيدي...
> 
> لأ بجد كلك ذوق يعني 
> *


طيب انتي متاكدة اني رجل يعني؟؟؟ ::  :: 
انا اقول لو تشوفيلك حتة تداري كسوفك فيها هيبقى افضل :Baby: 
انا محددتششششششش جنس حد سبتكم تخبطوا لوحدكم في الحلل :Roll2: 

يلا شوفي شغلك وسيبيني اشوف شغلي :mazika3:  :mazika3: 
حمادو والصعيدي لما يعرفوني هيقتلوكي ::p:  ::p: 

فاصل ونواصل :Smart:

----------


## hazem3

من انا 


بالجملة دي 


> طيب قبل ماامشي وبما انكم قتعتو قلبي حتت صوغيرة
> انا لاليا في الاهلي ولا الزمالك
> انا ليا في الكيك بوكسينج فقط


يبقي متنفعش ماجد 

مش عايزين نصب 

انت 





انت 














انت



















انت


















احد الاعضاء او المشرفين 

او او اوا و

انت  عارف او ايه ياباشا 





لما اجري قبل ما تيجي وتقتلني

سؤال علي الماشي   

هل اتعمل عليك مقلب في مقلب sons

بتاع سارة وهايدي 

انا جه واحد تاني في دماغي ومش اي حد ده 

هههههههههههههههههههه

كفاية

----------


## hazem3

جماعة ايه المانع انه يكون 


احمد 


هتقولولي احمد مين 


هقولكوا احمد صلاح حسني لاعب الاهلي والاسماعيلي السابق (ايموشن غمزة)

هههههههههه

عيشوا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

:Poster Spam: 


> *ايه ده ايه ده اييييييييييييه ده 
> من انا ...صدمتني 
> يطلع منك كل ده؟ حضرتك خليك طيب مع الناس لحسن أرمي الكارت تبعك 
> هأبيع اسمك بخمسة وسبعين قرش فقط لاغير لاول حد هيشتري
> كفاية نووووووم الشعب منتظر
> 
> *


معلش بقى لسة صاحي من امبارح مشفتش الموووووشاركة :CHYTRY: 
بصي متتعبيش نفسك اديني الخمسة وسبعين قرش وانا ابيعهولك بنفسي :4: 
الحياة كلها صدمات مين كان يصدق اني هضيع وقتي الثمين المتين معاكم بس نقول ايه دنيا تطهق وعالم جبارة وربنا عالمفتري :Poster Spam: 




> من انا ..عالسريع كده


وماله البطيء مش وحش يعني انا احب امشي بتأني :Akuma: 




> -هل سبق وشرفت موضوع ليا واخر تواجد ليك في مونتي كان امتى؟


طبعا اومال ايه انا ماليش الا اني اشرفك ::-s: 
اخر تواجد ؟؟ افتكر انه كان الصبح تقريبا ::nooo:: 




> -النيك نيم تبعك مستعار ولا الحقيقي؟


الاتنين واحد




> -بتشارك في انهو قاعة اكثر؟


من فترة وانا مبشاركش كتير بس كل القاعات حبايبي ماعدا خمستاشر قاعة :: 




> راجعة تاااااااااااني


متجييييييييييش الا وفي ايدك مفتاح الباب عايزة اخرج من هناااااااااا :notme:

----------


## hazem3

> بص نادي القرن لاده ولا ده الاثنين مش عاجبيني


نعم يا اخويا 

امال مين كفر الزيات 

ايه الالاطة دي ههههههههههه

يلا يا ابني جاوب بسرعة وخلصنا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا 
> 
> 
> بالجملة دي 
> 
> يبقي متنفعش ماجد 
> 
> مش عايزين نصب 
> 
> ...


ايه الرغي ده عالصبح جبتلي صداع لن اغفر لك ماحييت :Angry: 
اجري احسن بجد هاجي اقتلك ::uff:: 
حكاية المقلب مظنش حصلت معايا هو اللي بنعملوه في الناس هيطلع علينا ولا ايييييييييه ::mazika2:: 
حاشا وكلا ولم ولن وابدا ونيفير معاهم علشان اخوانا الخواجات ميزعلوش :Glad: 

امسسسسسسسسسسسك اللي في دماغك لايجري منك وتبقى فوضيحة :O O:

----------


## hazem3

مانا مش هسيبك انا هطلع عليك كل فنون الرغي الي تعلمتها في حياتي 

حتي ارغمك علي قول حقي برقبتي 

ومتورنيش وشك الا بعد ما تقولي انت مين او ازهقك واوقعك في كلمة ولا حاجة
هههههههههههه

----------


## سوما

من أنا؟؟؟؟ انا شفتك لأول مرة دلوقتى.. ::  وقلت لازم أرحب بيك قبل ما تمشى
هاقرأ من الأول وهاحاول أخمن ولو مش عرفت أخمن هيبقى عادى تقريبا مش بعرفك يا من أنا أنت..
 :Bye:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> جماعة ايه المانع انه يكون 
> 
> 
> احمد 
> 
> 
> هتقولولي احمد مين 
> 
> 
> ...


مونكن برضك :3: 
عندك واحد استمارة ستة للاخ حازم




> نعم يا اخويا 
> 
> امال مين كفر الزيات 
> 
> ايه الالاطة دي ههههههههههه
> 
> يلا يا ابني جاوب بسرعة وخلصنا


بوريييييييييييه بورييييييييييه ..انا مش ابنك ولاانت ابويا 
انا مش انا 
ولا شكلي شكلي
ولا دي ملامحي
ولا ده انا

وكمان متقوليش خلصنا :Angry: انا بس اللي اقول  :3: 
مش عارفة ايه اللي ورطني ماكنت في حاااااااااااااالي ::p: 

فاصل ومش هنواصل 
عايزة اكل اللي عاوز يسال يجيب سؤال بالفراخ
سؤال بالمكرونة 
سؤال بالفروت سالاد 
 مش عايزين سؤال بالكوسة :3: 

يلا ياشطار فكروا كويس بالمعطيات الوفييييييييييرة اللي سبتهالكم وهتعرفوني هتعرفوني  :Huh:

----------


## hazem3

> مونكن برضك
> عندك واحد استمارة ستة للاخ حازم


مالك يا عم عايز تخلص مني ليه 

بقولك احمد صلاح حسني لاعب الاهلي والاسماعيلي 

اما عجايب وانا قلتلك انا اتوقع انه هو بيلعب في الاهلي انا بدي فرصة لاخواننا 
انهم يكسبوا ههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مانا مش هسيبك انا هطلع عليك كل فنون الرغي الي تعلمتها في حياتي 
> 
> حتي ارغمك علي قول حقي برقبتي 
> 
> ومتورنيش وشك الا بعد ما تقولي انت مين او ازهقك واوقعك في كلمة ولا حاجة
> هههههههههههه


لا متقلقش ساعة الغلاسة مفيش اجدع مني :: 
انت لو نيتك تزهقني يبقى نهارك كاروهات مقلم بكوحلي :3: 
طلع الفنون ..انتو كل ماهتطلعوا الفنون هاضطر اطلع العيون :Gun2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا؟؟؟؟ انا شفتك لأول مرة دلوقتى.. وقلت لازم أرحب بيك قبل ما تمشى
> هاقرأ من الأول وهاحاول أخمن ولو مش عرفت أخمن هيبقى عادى تقريبا مش بعرفك يا من أنا أنت..


شوفتيني لاول مرة ياكزوفي ياكزوفي وقعتي فيا اكيد وفي جمالي وزوقي وكلامي الرقيقي ::$: 
ياستي تنوري بس خليكي عاقلة وراسية كده ومتعمليش زيهم وتخمني علشان تخميناتكم بتجيبلي مغص مع سبق الاصرار والترصد ::@: 





> مالك يا عم عايز تخلص مني ليه 
> 
> بقولك احمد صلاح حسني لاعب الاهلي والاسماعيلي 
> 
> اما عجايب وانا قلتلك انا اتوقع انه هو بيلعب في الاهلي انا بدي فرصة لاخواننا 
> انهم يكسبوا ههههههههه


عجبتووو لك يازمــــن  ::@: 
اقوله اسمي مقطع واحد يقولي احمد صلاح 

اقولهم يميييييييين يقولوا شمااااااال اقول فووووووووق يجوا تحتتتتتتت :Lol2: 

قصرت في حقكو انااااااا؟؟انتو اللي بتضربو بمعلوماتي عرض الحائط وذنبكم على جنبكم مش قايلالكم حاجة تاني وحاسيبكم في حالة قحط مدقع :Lol2: 

زعلت  :n: اوام صالحوني بمية خمسة وسبعين جنيه اشتري بيها نفس جديدة اكمل بيها موضوع الهنا ده :Glad: 


يلا هاروح اخرج واتفسح وانتو قاعدين هنا ياحرام ::p:

----------


## hazem3

> قصرت في حقكو انااااااا؟؟انتو اللي بتضربو بمعلوماتي عرض الحائط وذنبكم على جنبكم مش قايلالكم حاجة تاني وحاسيبكم في حالة قحط مدقع
> 
> زعلت اوام صالحوني بمية خمسة وسبعين جنيه اشتري بيها نفس جديدة اكمل بيها موضوع الهنا ده
> 
> 
> يلا هاروح اخرج واتفسح وانتو قاعدين هنا ياحرام


يا عم ارحمني انت بصل ولا عسل 

انا مش هاخد غير انك زيي بصل 
هعه

وده مقطعين ده احمد صلاح حسني لاعب الاهلي ده غير كابتن ماجد بتاع فريق مش عارف ايه

----------


## loly_h

> انا قلبي دليلييييي قالي هتحبيييييييي..الله اغنية باحبها
> كله هيباااااااان هيبااااااااان ياأختنا الكريمة بس المشكلة في النوايا 
> تعالوا ياأحبائي نصفي نوايانا واللي مش عاوز يصفي نرميه في الترعة يصفي براحته
> حج عتمان بيسلم عليكي ويقولك انه حيغير اسمه لعشمان 
> عشمان في كرم حضرتك ورحمتتتتتتتتتتتتتك
> [/color]



*بـــــــــأه كــــــــــــده !!!!

عتمان ... عشمان ... مرجان

بردو هتبان 

اتــــــوقع ان من أنــــــــا يكون

إبن البــــــــــلد

وجهزوه  لليموناضـــــــــــه...*

----------


## nariman

*أتوقع من أنــا يبقى مظلوووم * 

*طبعا قصدى مظلوم ..العضو .. لأن محدش مظلوم هنا غيرنا*

----------


## ندى الايام

> ست هانم؟ فين العيال يزغرطوا
> اهو ده اللي طلعت بيه من مسابقاتكم ياعبير بقيت ست هانم..الحقي تداركي افراد عصابتك احسن جبتوا لي الضغط وحاطلع منها حاتط باروكة باين
> متشكرين يااخت ندى الايام وتعالي جري علشان تتكعبلي في السكة


_ما هذا اجرى واتكعبل
 دى مزحه ام فكاهة ام سخرية  ؟
لسوف اذبحنكى ايتها الهانم ام لسانين 
بس لما اشوفك 

ونسأل ونقول 

رقم سعتك عندى على الموبيل ؟؟ 
لو عندك رنى عليا طيب هههههههههههههههه
_

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا عم ارحمني انت بصل ولا عسل 
> 
> انا مش هاخد غير انك زيي بصل 
> هعه
> 
> وده مقطعين ده احمد صلاح حسني لاعب الاهلي ده غير كابتن ماجد بتاع فريق مش عارف ايه


مبحبش البصل مبيجيش من وراه غير الدمووووووع ::-s: 

طيب علشان تبطل تزهقني انا هاريحك واقولك من انا 

انا





انا


























اللهو الخفي :Eat: 

امشي العب بعيد :Mad:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بـــــــــأه كــــــــــــده !!!!
> 
> عتمان ... عشمان ... مرجان
> 
> بردو هتبان 
> 
> اتــــــوقع ان من أنــــــــا يكون
> 
> إبن البــــــــــلد
> ...


هاتي الليموناضة طيب واقولك انا مين :Bounce: 

ابن البلد؟؟ يلا مروحتيش بعيد اهه كلنا انسان بالنهاية ::  :: 

يالهوي انا قاعدة اضحك عليكم وخدي بالك اني بأقول قاعدة  :: 

الليموناضة بسرررررررررعة دمي اتحرق :Busted Red:

----------


## hazem3

> مبحبش البصل مبيجيش من وراه غير الدمووووووع
> 
> طيب علشان تبطل تزهقني انا هاريحك واقولك من انا
> 
> انا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اهلا استاذ لهو خفي 

انت ظابط مواعيدك يا باشا 

اللهو الخفي مذكر هيييييييييييييييه عرفنا حاجة 

اتشليييييييييييييت 

يا تري هو العيب في الاهلي ولا في الاسماعيلي



باين العيب في السابق

----------


## hazem3

سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال مباشر وعايز اجابة يا انثي يا ذكر 

لو حاجة تانية انا هطلع فيك هكلك

انت انثي ولا ذكر 

و مين الي عرفك المنتدي او ازاي عرفته ولا ده ميتسالش

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أتوقع من أنــا يبقى مظلوووم * 
> 
> *طبعا قصدى مظلوم ..العضو .. لأن محدش مظلوم هنا غيرنا*


ياحلولي ياحلولي لما انا ابقى مظلوووم  :hey: 
بصي ياحبيبتي روحي اشربي اللبن ونامي 
واتغطي كويس احسن شكلك بتشوفي افلام اكشن كتير :: 


ويجعله عامر ..اللي بعدوووووووو
انوبيييييييييييييييس  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> _ما هذا اجرى واتكعبل
>  دى مزحه ام فكاهة ام سخرية  ؟
> لسوف اذبحنكى ايتها الهانم ام لسانين 
> بس لما اشوفك 
> 
> ونسأل ونقول 
> 
> رقم سعتك عندى على الموبيل ؟؟ 
> لو عندك رنى عليا طيب هههههههههههههههه
> _



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رني انتي طيب ولو وصلت هقولك هههههههههههههههه


ياخوفي يابدرااااااااااااان 
يارب تتكعبلي بقى ::  :: 
يالهوي ياربي بتضحكوني والله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> سؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال مباشر وعايز اجابة يا انثي يا ذكر 
> 
> لو حاجة تانية انا هطلع فيك هكلك
> 
> انت انثي ولا ذكر 
> 
> و مين الي عرفك المنتدي او ازاي عرفته ولا ده ميتسالش


ههههههههههههههههه انت لسة عايش؟

ياعم بعد ده كله ماوصلكش الالهام

هو انا يا اخ حازم اللي اعرفه ان اتكتب في شهادة ميلادي انثى 
بس انتو دلوقت شايفين فيا ابن البلد واهلاوي وحمادو ومظلوووم ذات نفسه :4:  
بكده يبقى شهادة ميلادي ملهاش اييييييييييي معنى وهروح اقطعها فوراااااااا وانتحر  :: 
منه لله اللي كان السبب :Censored2: 


اللي عرفني المنتدى بختي وآه يانا يابختي ..كان بخت مهبب  :3: 

اللي بعدوووووووووووووو

----------


## hazem3

> ههههههههههههههههه انت لسة عايش؟
> 
> ياعم بعد ده كله ماوصلكش الالهام
> 
> هو انا يا اخ حازم اللي اعرفه ان اتكتب في شهادة ميلادي انثى
> بس انتو دلوقت شايفين فيا ابن البلد واهلاوي وحمادو ومظلوووم ذات نفسه
> بكده يبقى شهادة ميلادي ملهاش اييييييييييي معنى وهروح اقطعها فوراااااااا وانتحر
> منه لله اللي كان السبب
> 
> ...


الهام مين انا وصلي سووعاد

هل سبق وان كنتي من اصحاب شرف الخناقة معايا او مع اهلاوي ؟

ولو الاجابة بنعم مييييين الي زعل التاني 

ولو لا مييين الي مزعلش التاني

----------


## nariman

> ياحلولي ياحلولي لما انا ابقى مظلوووم 
> بصي ياحبيبتي روحي اشربي اللبن ونامي 
> واتغطي كويس احسن شكلك بتشوفي افلام اكشن كتير
> 
> 
> ويجعله عامر ..اللي بعدوووووووو
> انوبيييييييييييييييس


*معلش بقى يا أختى متزعليش* 

*بصراحه بقالهم يومين يسألوا وحضرتك تجاوبى مره بصيغه مذكر ومره بمؤنث  أنا كنت فاكره ان من أنـا لازم يحدد إذا كان ذكر أو أنثى علشان نعرف نفكر ...ولا ايه* 


*عموما بما إنى توقعت وخلاص ...كفايه فضايح لحد كده ومش حتكلم بقى *

----------


## زهــــراء

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوي كل ده حصل وانا ولا هنا 
بصي يامن انا انا مش مسؤولة عن اللي حيحصل لك ولاااااااا اعرفك

طيب سؤال اخير وياريت بلاش لف ودوران

انتي مسجلة في مونتي من اكتر من سنتين او اقل؟؟

جايالك تاااااااااني*

----------


## ندى الايام

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله اعلم يا جماعة والعلم الاكيد عند الله
من انا هىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ززة 
زوزتى 
زوزو 
زهـــــــــــــــــــراء
لو مش هى مش هلعب معاكم تانى 
_

----------


## drmustafa

من أنا 
دوختى الناس 
وشاركتى باسمك الحقيقى علشان تتوهيهم 

طبعا حتقوليلى بيتهيألك 

أتوقع من أنا 
Amira

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
من أنا انت خالفتي الشروط خلي بالك أو خلي بالك 

و الله مانا حطالك تشكيل بقى 

عبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ر كل اللي بتعمله أو بيعمله من أنا هيطلع عليكوووووووووووووووووووووا...مشرفات ايه دول يا خواتي 

بقى عاوزة تفرشيلي الأرض شوك يا من أنا؟؟
طووووووويب..أعرف سيادتك بس!!

*

----------


## loly_h

> [color="blue"]
> قولي عمو احسن طنط بتوترني


*نو واى والله

انا اشجب واندد وأعترض

مرة إتقال انك عمـــــــــــو*



> هو انا يا اخ حازم اللي اعرفه ان اتكتب في شهادة ميلادي انثى


*والمرة التانية إتقال انك أنثـــــى

على فكرة بأة ... ده تضليل 

هوا إحنا بنلعب ولا ايه

وبعدين انا عاوزة الليموناضة بتاعتى

وتوقعى موش محسوب *

----------


## Amira

> من أنا 
> دوختى الناس 
> وشاركتى باسمك الحقيقى علشان تتوهيهم 
> 
> طبعا حتقوليلى بيتهيألك 
> 
> أتوقع من أنا 
> Amira


*لأ هاقولك طلعت اوت منك يا د. مصطفي... * 
*انا لبست ثوب من أنا قبل كده * 

*بس يا دكتور هو انا ذوق زي من أنا الحالي كده و لا ايه * 

*......* 
*انتي يا أخت ياللي عليكي عفريت من أنا ... خلصينا في يومك و ردي بقى على الاسئلة* 

*عبير... يمهل و لا يهمل *

----------


## بنت شهريار

ولا اعررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفكم
انا بجيب الضيف واجرررررررررررررررررررى
هو عندكم اضربوة افرموة ان شالله تعملوة سلطة  :: 

مساء الورد والفل
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 وانا بقول عليك غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااان يامن انا
دا انت طلعت حكاية 

حازم.. شكلك هتاخذ انذار وطرد من الملعب  :: 

شعاااااااااااااع .. ياصدمتك يا اوختشى  :: 

اميرة هانم .. بتبيعينى وتمشى ورا جوجل
امشى ورا قلبك ياحبيبتى وانتى كنتى وصلتى للحل  :: 

باقى من الزمن يووووووووووووووووووووووووووم وشوية
 :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

بصوا انا جاية متعكننة اياكم حد يكلمني  :Girl (16): 




> الهام مين انا وصلي سووعاد
> 
> هل سبق وان كنتي من اصحاب شرف الخناقة معايا او مع اهلاوي ؟
> 
> ولو الاجابة بنعم مييييين الي زعل التاني 
> 
> ولو لا مييين الي مزعلش التاني


مبحبش الخناق 
ثم اني لو اتخانقت هتخانق على كبير بقى وانتو يادوبك كي جي وان خناق ::p: 
الفرخة ام رجل مسلوخة هي اللي زعلت في الاخر :Huh:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *معلش بقى يا أختى متزعليش* 
> 
> *بصراحه بقالهم يومين يسألوا وحضرتك تجاوبى مره بصيغه مذكر ومره بمؤنث  أنا كنت فاكره ان من أنـا لازم يحدد إذا كان ذكر أو أنثى علشان نعرف نفكر ...ولا ايه* 
> 
> 
> *عموما بما إنى توقعت وخلاص ...كفايه فضايح لحد كده ومش حتكلم بقى *


انا حوووووورة اقول اللي يعجبني بقى ملكمش حاجة عندي :3: 
انا زحلانة زحلانة زحلانة ومش لاعبة معاكي تاني هه ::mm:: 

اللي بعدوووووووووو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالهوي كل ده حصل وانا ولا هنا 
> بصي يامن انا انا مش مسؤولة عن اللي حيحصل لك ولاااااااا اعرفك
> 
> طيب سؤال اخير وياريت بلاش لف ودوران
> 
> انتي مسجلة في مونتي من اكتر من سنتين او اقل؟؟
> 
> جايالك تاااااااااني*


ولا انا اعرفك ولا لاعبة معاكي تاني برضه  :Angry: 

مسجلة من اكثر من سنتين  :3: ..

اوعي تيجي تاني :Cool:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> والله اعلم يا جماعة والعلم الاكيد عند الله
> من انا هىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> ززة 
> زوزتى 
> زوزو 
> زهـــــــــــــــــــراء
> لو مش هى مش هلعب معاكم تانى 
> _


حد كان قالك العبي معانا؟ :3: 
انا مش زوزة حد انا ملك نفسيتي :: 

وماله ياختي مروحتيش بعيد البت وزة مش وحشة برضك ::p: 

مش محتاجة اقولك اني مش لاعبة معاكي تاني :Angry:

----------


## أم أحمد

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*وربنا عسل يا من انا*
*لو اعرف انك هتبقي عفريتة كده*
*كنت جيبتك من زمان*
*بس لما اشوفك*
*ههههههه بقي بتضحكي عليا*
*وتقولي متفقة معاها من اسبوعين*
*اخبار العيانين اللي طالعين السلم  ايييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟*
*خدي بقي الوردة دي بدل الوردة بتاعتك*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا 
> دوختى الناس 
> وشاركتى باسمك الحقيقى علشان تتوهيهم 
> 
> طبعا حتقوليلى بيتهيألك 
> 
> أتوقع من أنا 
> Amira


د.مصطفى حضرتك منور عن جد ::$: 
اخص عليا لو كنت دوخت حضرتك بس معلش المود مش تمام قلت اطلعه عليكم :: 

بس هو انا اجي لافترا اميرة ازاي  :: 
استنانا لحد ماتطلع نتيجة التيست :Smart: 




> *
> من أنا انت خالفتي الشروط خلي بالك أو خلي بالك 
> 
> و الله مانا حطالك تشكيل بقى 
> 
> عبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ر كل اللي بتعمله أو بيعمله من أنا هيطلع عليكوووووووووووووووووووووا...مشرفات ايه دول يا خواتي 
> 
> بقى عاوزة تفرشيلي الأرض شوك يا من أنا؟؟
> طووووووويب..أعرف سيادتك بس!!
> ...


انتي بالذات اي انتي ذات نفسيتك اي سعادتك اللي معناها جلالة جنابك مش لاعبة معاكي تااااااااني ::@: 
ياختي اسم الله ده انا افرشلك عووويوووني وانا ليا الابطوطي؟ ::  :: 
ايوة اضربي عبير انا ماليش دعوة :3: 




> *نو واى والله
> 
> انا اشجب واندد وأعترض
> 
> مرة إتقال انك عمـــــــــــو*
> 
> 
> *والمرة التانية إتقال انك أنثـــــى
> 
> ...


وانا كمان اشجب واندد واخرج في مظاهرة كمان هي جات عليا يعني؟ :Lol2: 
انا قلت ان طنط بتوترني بس مقولتش اني عمو ::p: 
ثم اني مش طنط ::p: 
الليموناضة شربتها مفيش حاجة بترجع عندينا :: 
توقعك ده عزيززززززززز عليا خااااااااااالص :Lol2: 
متزعليش نفسك 
طب بصي انا هالعب معاكي انتي بس ::$: 





> *......* 
> *انتي يا أخت ياللي عليكي عفريت من أنا ... خلصينا في يومك و ردي بقى على الاسئلة* 
> 
> *عبير... يمهل و لا يهمل *


انا مش عليا عفريت انتي اللي عليكي واحد ::@: 
مش هخلصك هخلص عليكي الاول :: 
ادعي على عبير وعلى اللي يحب عبير وعلى كل من فكر يحب عبير في يوم مطلعلوش ضوء القمر :Wacko: 




> ولا اعررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفكم
> انا بجيب الضيف واجرررررررررررررررررررى
> هو عندكم اضربوة افرموة ان شالله تعملوة سلطة 
> 
> مساء الورد والفل


يضربوا مين ليه حركات الندالة دي :: 
طب انا هاجري قبل اليوم مايخلص وابقي وريني هتجيبي من انا تاني منين ::p: 





> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
>  وانا بقول عليك غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااان يامن انا
> دا انت طلعت حكاية 
> 
> باقى من الزمن يووووووووووووووووووووووووووم وشوية


ده انا الغلـــــــــــــــــــــــب نفسه على يدك :: 
ولاحكاية ولانيلة خلصيني :Angry: 

يارب يخلص اليوم واخد التقييم :: 

يلا اقوم اشرب شاي حد عاوز؟ مش عاوزين ..طب احسن برضه :Huh:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *وربنا عسل يا من انا*
> *لو اعرف انك هتبقي عفريتة كده*
> *كنت جيبتك من زمان*
> *بس لما اشوفك*
> *ههههههه بقي بتضحكي عليا*
> *وتقولي متفقة معاها من اسبوعين*
> *اخبار العيانين اللي طالعين السلم  ايييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟*
> *خدي بقي الوردة دي بدل الوردة بتاعتك*


مش عارفة مش فاهمة ايه قصددددددددددك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اااااااااااااااه يادماغي :: 
ماعيان الا انا ياأم احمد 
السلم نفسه بيبعتلك سلام ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبحبش الورود انا  :3: 

انا باضحك على الدوخة اللي دختوها :mazika3:  :mazika3:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

عبير
نورتى بيتك يا عبير بجد والله عارفه عايزه اقولك كلام كتير بس هختصره بنورتى وانتى عارفه النور بقى
من انا دمه زى السكر
اتوقع من انا حنان

----------


## drmustafa

من أنا 

حقيقى برافو عليك توهت الكل 

صحيح انا أول مرة أشارك فى من أنا 

بس أؤيد من توقع قبلى 

أن من أنا 

هى  (عن جد)

زهرأأأأأأأأأأأء

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتي بتوهمي الناس انك انا؟؟ اما عن جدددددددد حتنضربي ::  :: 
يادكتور متصدقهاااااش دي بكااااااااااشة :: 

صبرك عليا بس هتتقيمي بالسلبي على طول  :3: 
راجعالك ::p:

----------


## طائر الشرق

لا يا جماعة كده المسابقة دى باظت فعلا

المتسابق نفسه مرة يتكلم كانه بنت ومرة يتكلم كأنه ولد ومش محدد شئ

كده افتكر انه  ادلى بمعلومات خاطئة

المسابقة فى اعتبارى منتهية مع المتسابق اى كان

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا يا جماعة كده المسابقة دى باظت فعلا
> 
> المتسابق نفسه مرة يتكلم كانه بنت ومرة يتكلم كأنه ولد ومش محدد شئ
> 
> كده افتكر انه  ادلى بمعلومات خاطئة
> 
> المسابقة فى اعتبارى منتهية مع المتسابق اى كان


 :2:  :2:  :2: 
متسابق معندوش دم بقى اقيموا عليه الحد :2: 
راجع كويس مش هتلاقي معلومات خاطئة :O O: 

يلا ياعبير اخلصي خنقتوني :Mad:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عبير
> نورتى بيتك يا عبير بجد والله عارفه عايزه اقولك كلام كتير بس هختصره بنورتى وانتى عارفه النور بقى
> من انا دمه زى السكر
> اتوقع من انا حنان


ياختي انتي اللي فيهم كله داخل يضرب  :: 
حنان بتسلم عليكي من الحلم السابع ::p: 
اوقفي في الطابور بقى :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا 
> 
> حقيقى برافو عليك توهت الكل 
> 
> صحيح انا أول مرة أشارك فى من أنا 
> 
> بس أؤيد من توقع قبلى 
> 
> أن من أنا 
> ...



يارب تكون انبسطت معانا يادكتور مش زي الناس اللي اتقمصت :: 
وعن جد بقى زهراااااااااء تحييكم عبر السحاب ولو اني مبستظرفهاش :: 

طيب انت متقفش في الطابور انا حجزالك كرسي في اول صف :Poster Oops: 
 :f2: ..

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتي بتوهمي الناس انك انا؟؟ اما عن جدددددددد حتنضربي
> يادكتور متصدقهاااااش دي بكااااااااااشة
> 
> صبرك عليا بس هتتقيمي بالسلبي على طول 
> راجعالك


مين اللي بكاشة  ::-s:  ::-s: 
قال يعني بأوهمهم بالسفيرة عزيزة ::p: 

مش هتفرق انا حاسة ان التقييمات السلبي هترف زي النمل اصلا :: 
معنديش صبر عاوزة اخلص :3:

----------


## loly_h

*اوك...

إطلعى كدة زهرااااااء

وربنــــــا يسهل

وإن شاء الله ... إن شاء الله

اول حاجة هنشربوكى عصير  

وبعد كدة بأة 

لاء ... لاء

بلاش مقاطعة

خليها بالبركـــــة بأة ياقلبــــى ...*

----------


## طائر الشرق

معنديش دم؟

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## زهــــراء

الله يسامحك ياهيثم ماتركز شوية :: 



> معنديش دم؟
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا


اييييييييه ياهيثم تلاقي الواد بودو قرمك عضة اثرت عليك :: 
بص على مشاركتك وانت تفهم



> المتسابق نفسه مرة يتكلم كانه بنت ومرة يتكلم كأنه ولد ومش محدد شئ





> متسابق معندوش دم بقى اقيموا عليه الحد


مش انت كنت بتتكلم عن المتسابق انه مابيلتزمش؟؟ومن انا قالت لك انه متسابق معندوش دم اشجابك انت في النص! ولا هو بودو فعلا كان السبب :: 




> اوك...
> 
> إطلعى كدة زهرااااااء
> 
> وربنــــــا يسهل
> 
> وإن شاء الله ... إن شاء الله
> 
> اول حاجة هنشربوكى عصير 
> ...


انا مااااااااااااااالي ده انا بأجي من الكلية تعبانة حأقعد العب معاكم مثلا؟ :: 
ياحبيبتي انا مش انا ولا اعرفنييييييييي وهاتي العصير بقى 
اضربي عبير هي اللي جابتها  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

*





















والى هناااااا




والى هناااااااااااااااااااك





انتهى الووووووووووووووووووووقت





والى السماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء




علشان نرووووووووووووووووووووح





نجيب




نجيب




نجيب




زهرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


علشا هتاكل ضررررررررررررررررب



وانا مامتها وموافقة 



موافقة تتكلموا معاهاااااااااااااا 


بس اللى هيقربلهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا






ودلوقتى نهدى احلى تقييم

لاختنا الغالية

ندى الأيام

ونقولها 


يارب دائما معانا ومنورانا فى كل الحلقات

اتمنى يكون الجميع استمتع بالحلقة

وان شاء الله وقت سعيد دائما

تحياتى للجميع

تابعونااااااااااااااااا

*

----------


## طائر الشرق

شئ غريب اول مرة اعرف ان اللى عليه العين ممكن يشارك فى الاسئلة 

والله حاجة فعلا اغرب من الخيال

ومعلش يا انسة زهرة العتب على النظر

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*يا قروووبة يا دعاء

بجد برافوا عليكى

عرفتى تضللينا

بس لما أشوفك*

----------


## زهــــراء

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ولاااااااااااااااا أعرفك 

بس عندي إعتراف صغير 

أنا إسترخمت نفسي جداً جداً جدااااااااااً في الحلقة فمو مستغربة إن فيه ناس إتخنقت مني أو كانت حتحدفني بحاجة

أول مادخلت أكتب أول مشاركة نسيت أدخل بيوزر "من أنا" ودخلت ارد بإسمي ولولا ستر ربنا وإن الرد ادرج فيه 34 صورة كان زمانكم شمتانين فيّ بالقوي 

كنت بأراجع الرد مرتين وثلاثة وأشيل منه الهمزات على الألف وأعمل الذكرى زكرى وآخ لما كتبت  "استوعابية" كنت عن جد حأعيط وأنا شايفاني بأكتب غلط لدرجة اني حافظة كل أخطائي الإملائية هنا

إيه تاني..ضللتكم كتير معلش بقى كنت داخلة في مود غلاسة
دعاااااااااااء ..برافو يابنتي أنا خفت منك أول ماشاركتي قلت هتفضحينا بقى مش عارفة عرفتيني ازاي

ضحكتوني جداً وإمبارح لما أم أحمد قالت لي على حكاية السلم في المشاركة كنت بأضحك جداااااااا ورديت عليها وانا مش واخدة بالي اصلا اذا كنت داخلة باليوزر نيم تبع من انا


عارفة إني كنت ذووووق ذوق ذووووووق معاكم علشان كده كل واحد يجيب خمسة جنيه بسرعة


بصيت لفوق لقيتني رغيت كثير ..عموماً يعني أنا قضيت وقت جميل يارب ماأكون خنقت حد أو زعلته..

ومبروك ياست دودو هانم ياللي عاوزة ترني..*

----------


## زهــــراء

> شئ غريب اول مرة اعرف ان اللى عليه العين ممكن يشارك فى الاسئلة 
> 
> والله حاجة فعلا اغرب من الخيال
> 
> ومعلش يا انسة زهرة العتب على النظر


*ماغريب إلا الشيطان ياهيثم
لازم يعني تمويه ودوخة أومال حتطلعوا من الموضوع كده سالمين؟
عارف إني كنت حأدخل بنفسي أعلن عن الشخصية لما لقيتك فهمت كلامي غلط
معلش خلي الواد بودو يعمل لك نظارة بالجنيهات اللي بياخدها دي
شكراً لمتابعتك..*

----------


## زهــــراء

> *يا قروووبة يا دعاء
> 
> بجد برافوا عليكى
> 
> عرفتى تضللينا
> 
> بس لما أشوفك*


*شفتِ ياأميرتي عمايل دعاء؟؟
يلا تعالي اكيد جايبة لي شوكولاتة تكافئيني بيها
نورتِ ياقمر وخليني أشوفك..*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*جددددددددددددددعه يا زوزو تمثيل فنانه بس برضو ما طلعتش علينا من دودو مخ العصابه هههههههههههههههههههه
بس اعتقد يا زهراء بعد الحلقه دي انتي بقيتي تكلمي نفسك كتير نظام ازيك يا زهراء الحمد الله والله وحشاني فينك ما شفتكيش بقالي كتير والله الدراسه والعيانين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يستر لو دخلتي في كزا حلقه ما تتجنينيش 
بس انتي سكر والله يا زوزو وردودك جميله 
تسلم ايدك يا عبير يا رئيسية العصابه ودعاء مخ العصابه وزهراء شاعره انا كنت فاكرها كدة دي طلعت مجرمة تمويه محترفه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
كان معكم افتكاسة العصابه*

----------


## loly_h

*بأة كل ده يطلع منك يازوزو

اوك والله

وسيبانى اشتكى منـــــــــــك

ليكــــــــى

وفى النهاية تطلعى انتـــــى

بس بحقيقى برافوا عليكـــــى زوزو 

إتعرفتى بصعوبــــــــة

بس إوعى تعمليها تانى 

وكل من أنــــــــا وانتم طيبين ...*

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم...

عدنا مع ضيف جديد 

ضيف نشيط 

ضيف ..بلاش حأقول إسمه بلا وعي

من غير كثر حكي ياجماعة الحلقة 18 بدأت ...

القوانين حافظينها؟؟

*كل عضو من حقه أن يسأل "من أنا؟" أربع أسئلة ..

*تتوقعوا مرة واحدة بدون تعديل للمشاركات..

*باقي القوانين نسيتها حالياً حأفتكرها بكرا بقى 


يلا يا من أناااااااااااااا تعالى دوخهم..


أترككم مع الضيف الجميل وخلوا بالكم عليه لحد ماأجي بكرا ألاقيه إنتحر

دمتم بخير..

..*

----------


## hazem3

ناويله ايا كان 

بسببك ده انتي خلتيني هضرب من انا المرة الي فاتت 

ولما طلعتي انتي كنت هانفجر

فده هاخده بالصوت سريع سريع كده


اهلا يا من انا الجديد ولاتقلق فنحن معك 

ههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

يوووووووووووووووووه

زهراء إسمعى كلام بابا

وبسرعة إدلقي عليه جردل ميه بتغلي علشان الجو برد


صحوووووووووووووووووووووووه


ياهووو  أوؤؤؤؤؤ أؤؤؤؤ

 ::cop::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااه


سورى لسه كنت فى النوم

فين الاسئلة

حازم منور يا جدع ومستنيك على نار

ابو امنية مية مسا على الناس الكويسة*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اهلا من انا 

اخبارك ايه 
 نوم العافيه  


بس ارجوك  خليك صاحى معانا لما نخلص المسابقة 


ممنوع النووووووووووووووووووووم 


منور يا ابو امنيه 


السؤال لمن انا ؟

س :  كم عمرك فى المنتدى ؟

س :  القاعة المفضلة لحضرتك فى المنتدى ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصرالصديق
					

اهلا من انا 

اخبارك ايه 
 نوم العافيه  


بس ارجوك  خليك صاحى معانا لما نخلص المسابقة 


ممنوع النووووووووووووووووووووم 


منور يا ابو امنيه 


السؤال لمن انا ؟

س :  كم عمرك فى المنتدى ؟

س :  القاعة المفضلة لحضرتك فى المنتدى ؟


الله يعافيــــــــــــــك يا استاذ ناصر


وماله ابو امنية بيا انا هنا اللى منور بس 

عمرى فى المنتدى ؟؟؟

اممممممممممممممممممممممم

هم اربع سنين- 6 سنين +خمس سنين-2سنة= مش فاكر اصلى كنت ساقط فى العربى



القاعة المفضلة

اممممممممممم

انا زى الميكروب بعيدعنك ناطط فى كل خرم فى المنتدى

بس تقدر تقول 

انا من ضيع فى الاوهام عمره




*

----------


## loly_h

*بجد انتم بتهزروا!!!

طيب حد يبلغنــــا بوصول من أنــــــــا

ولا من أنـــــــا فى زيارة سريـــــــــــة؟؟؟

اوك يازوزو خليكى فاكرة ...  

وليه بس 4 اسئلــــــة ؟؟؟ موش قلنا تقريبا

الأسئلة مفتوحة؟؟؟

ولا همــــــا فعلا 4؟ 

عمومـــــا صباحك جميل زوزة

مــــــن أنــــــــا 

ماشاء الله ... من أولها كدة الصراحة والوضوح باين

وبعدين ضيعت عمرك فى الأوهـــــام ؟؟؟

وده وقع منك ولا إتنشل 

وبعدين ايه اللى يخليك تروح هنـــــاك ده معروف انه طريق ضلمة ومليان نشالين

يلا بـــأة عوضك على الله

بس ممكن اعرف من أنـــــــا فيميل ولا ميل

إجابات صريحـــــــة بليــــــز

علشان ادعيلك المغرب*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*فيمل ولا ميل واجابات صريحة

زعلتينى والله يا سيادة المشرفة

هو نا حد قالك انى غامض

دا انا حتى بيقولو عنى كتاب مفتوح   وراسى توزن  3 او 4 كيلو باين مشفى

انا فى ميل ولا ميل 

انا زى ماقلت انا من ضيع فى الاوهام عمره 

شايفاه فى دى 
انا بقى ميل فى  المنتدى

فهمتى ايه بقى

[IMG][/IMG]*

----------


## سوما

من أنا؟؟؟؟؟ من أولها كده......... ::p:  يا بنتى أو يا بنى خاف على نفسك........ ::uff::  الناس هنا بتضرب من أنا ؟؟ فى أخر يوم..
عموما هاسألك...... اسمك بالمنتدى..عربى ولا أنجليزى....... ولو أن مااعتقدش انه أنجليزى بما انك ساقط فى العربى  :: 
وعمرك ما بين ال20 وال 30 ولا فيما فوق.... :2: 
أستنانى أكيد راجعة ليك تانى  ::

----------


## loly_h

> *فيمل ولا ميل واجابات صريحة
> 
> زعلتينى والله يا سيادة المشرفة
> 
> هو نا حد قالك انى غامض
> 
> دا انا حتى بيقولو عنى كتاب مفتوح   وراسى توزن  3 او 4 كيلو باين مشفى
> 
> انا فى ميل ولا ميل 
> ...



*


فهمـ ــت إنك ميــــــــــل 

وعلى الأساس ده ارجـــع للأسئلة

حضرة جناب معاليك ... مشرف 

 ولا عضـــــــو؟؟؟  

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ايه دا يا سوما

انتى شكلك مش شايفانى كويس

ماهو بالعربى اهوه  مـــــــــــــــن انا؟

عربى دا ولا انجليزى يا مرسى

عمرى بقى  20 ولا 30 

مش عايزين تفهمونى انا من ضيع فى الاوهام عمره  

يبقى عمرالاوهام كاام؟؟؟

فتحى مخك تاكلى ملبن ورز بالخلطة



> فهمـ ــت إنك ميــــــــــل
> 
> وعلى الأساس ده ارجـــع للأسئلة
> 
> حضرة جناب معاليك ... مشرف
> 
> ولا عضـــــــو؟؟؟


ايه دا مين قالك كدا

ثانيا مشرف ولا عضو واضح ان فيه عنصرية و انحياز فى العصب الليمفاوى بتاعك

انا مشترك فى المنتدى

----------


## loly_h

*رز بالخلطـــــة ؟؟؟

وبعدين بــــــــــأة ...

طيب بردو موش استفدت ولا حاجة

ارجع الطريق من اولــــــه لغايـــة لما تزهقى

يعنـــــى إنتى فيميــــــــل ؟؟؟

يعنى وانتى صغيرة كانو بيقولولك ايه

يافتـــــــــاه ولا يافتــــــــــى ؟؟؟

ووراكــــــى لغاية إمــــــــا تنتحرى او تعترفى

قال ضيع فى مترو الأنفاق عمــــــــره !!!
*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*أتوقع من أنا الحالى 

هو أستاذ فريد 

الكيميائى 


ماعنديش وقت أنا أسأل  *

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اهلا من انا اهلا والله والله اهلا وحشتنا يا عم اييييييييييييييييييييييييييه بقي فينك فينك بقي اييييييييييييييييييه بقي فينك ايييييييييييييييييييه 
ميل ولا فيميل فيميل ولا ميل متفرقش موش تفرق والله والله متفرقش خالص خالص والله متفرقش اهم حاجة انك جيت انك جيت دي اهم حاجة مفيش حاجة اهم من انك جيت يعني مشرف ولا عضو عضولامشرف يعني وربنا ما تفرق متفرقش وربنا اهم حاجة وجودك جنبنا ووجودك جنبنا ده اهم حاجة لان مفيش حاجة اهم من وجودك جنبنا .
والسلام ختام وختام السلام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## hazem3

> اهلا من انا اهلا والله والله اهلا وحشتنا يا عم اييييييييييييييييييييييييييه بقي فينك فينك بقي اييييييييييييييييييه بقي فينك ايييييييييييييييييييه
> ميل ولا فيميل فيميل ولا ميل متفرقش موش تفرق والله والله متفرقش خالص خالص والله متفرقش اهم حاجة انك جيت انك جيت دي اهم حاجة مفيش حاجة اهم من انك جيت يعني مشرف ولا عضو عضولامشرف يعني وربنا ما تفرق متفرقش وربنا اهم حاجة وجودك جنبنا ووجودك جنبنا ده اهم حاجة لان مفيش حاجة اهم من وجودك جنبنا .
> والسلام ختام وختام السلام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات


من انا ارحم

ههههههههههههههه

مش عايز اطلع مواهبي عشان الناس متطفش 

كمان شوية هطلع مواهبي علي الجميع 

و حلو زين ما اختار طارق الشرق لمساندته 

بس باذن الله نحن الفائزون

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hazem3
					

ناويله ايا كان 

بسببك ده انتي خلتيني هضرب من انا المرة الي فاتت 

ولما طلعتي انتي كنت هانفجر

فده هاخده بالصوت سريع سريع كده


اهلا يا من انا الجديد ولاتقلق فنحن معك 

ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه
إتعقدت من الدنيا بسببي إخص عليّ بنت ظالمة
معلش ياحازم خليك الكبير وإستحملنا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

يوووووووووووووووووه

زهراء إسمعى كلام بابا

وبسرعة إدلقي عليه جردل ميه بتغلي علشان الجو برد


صحوووووووووووووووووووووووه


ياهووو  أوؤؤؤؤؤ أؤؤؤؤ




حاااااااااااااااااااااضر من عيوني

هاتِ جردل المياه ياأمنيييييية ندلقه على عمو من أنا

أهو من أنا صاحي ونشيط ياأبو أمنية بس صحصحوا إنتوا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة loly_h
					

بجد انتم بتهزروا!!!

طيب حد يبلغنــــا بوصول من أنــــــــا

ولا من أنـــــــا فى زيارة سريـــــــــــة؟؟؟

اوك يازوزو خليكى فاكرة ...  

وليه بس 4 اسئلــــــة ؟؟؟ موش قلنا تقريبا

الأسئلة مفتوحة؟؟؟

ولا همــــــا فعلا 4؟ 

عمومـــــا صباحك جميل زوزة

علشان ادعيلك المغرب


ياهلا ياهلا بالناس الحلوة
منورة يالولي..ياستي لو بدك تفتحي الأسئلة إفتحيهااااااا ولايهمك هتفتحوا عكا يعني؟
ادعيلي أنا المغرب وأجيبلك إسمه لحد الفاميلي نيم كامل مكتمل ولو تحبي رقم البطاقة كمان



حأرجع مرة ثانية أسأل يامن أنا....*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*ههههههههههه

كله كدا تايه

اشوفكم فى عضو تايه يا ولاد الحلال


اهلاوى صبح يا معلم على امنية وابوها

ا



			
				هلا من انا اهلا والله والله اهلا وحشتنا يا عم اييييييييييييييييييييييييييه بقي فينك فينك بقي اييييييييييييييييييه بقي فينك ايييييييييييييييييييه
ميل ولا فيميل فيميل ولا ميل متفرقش موش تفرق والله والله متفرقش خالص خالص والله متفرقش اهم حاجة انك جيت انك جيت دي اهم حاجة مفيش حاجة اهم من انك جيت يعني مشرف ولا عضو عضولامشرف يعني وربنا ما تفرق متفرقش وربنا اهم حاجة وجودك جنبنا ووجودك جنبنا ده اهم حاجة لان مفيش حاجة اهم من وجودك جنبنا .
والسلام ختام وختام السلام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم 06:57
			
		



بدايتها بتنجان مقلى







			
				من انا ارحم

ههههههههههههههه

مش عايز اطلع مواهبي عشان الناس متطفش

كمان شوية هطلع مواهبي علي الجميع

و حلو زين ما اختار طارق الشرق لمساندته

بس باذن الله نحن الفائزون
			
		

حازم طلع مواهبك

بس خاف عشان مانويل جوزيه بيدور على واحد يجيب الكور من ورا الجون

زهراء شرفتى ياهانم

كنتى هاتفضحينا

ثانيا ليه رقم البطاقة  
ناقص تطالبونى  ببطاقة التموين كمان وبجنيه عيش

لولى

صعبانة عليا والله 


كل دا ومش عارفة


وايقنتى انى بنوتة امورة حلوة وقطقوطة من اولها 

لا يصح الا الصحيح

قال مترو انفاس قال ليه بامشى فيه بضهرى

*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

لو سمحت يا من انا  اصحى 

وجاوب  

من غير فلسفة 


انت عندى عالماسينجر ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*ايه دا يا استاذ ناصر

انا صاحى اهو ومفنجل عونيا  بضم العو عشان الاخطاء الاملائية بتاع سيف الدين





			
				انت عندى عالماسينجر ؟ 
			
		

ومن غير فلسفة 

ولا
فزلكة 

ولا استهبال 

ولا استعباط

ولا تنفيض

ولا تحويد

ولا انحراف 

ولا اهمال

ولا اموال

انت اكيد طبعا تقصد ماسيجر بتاع جنوب افريقيا  رقم 30  فى كأس العالم 1998 بمركز فرنسا قرية باريس 

اما لو تقصد الماسيجر بتاع الكلامنجية والكتابجية

فانت عندك ياهو ولا هوت ولا سكاى بى ولا اى سى كيو ولا الايفووو ولا البالتوك 

تهت ولا لســـــــــــــه؟؟؟؟؟

طبعا انا صريح وكتاب مفتوح*

----------


## Amira

*بعتقد انه طائر الشرق* 

* ضياع بقى*

----------


## loly_h

> اهلا من انا اهلا والله والله اهلا وحشتنا يا عم اييييييييييييييييييييييييييه بقي فينك فينك بقي اييييييييييييييييييه بقي فينك ايييييييييييييييييييه 
> ميل ولا فيميل فيميل ولا ميل متفرقش موش تفرق والله والله متفرقش خالص خالص والله متفرقش اهم حاجة انك جيت انك جيت دي اهم حاجة مفيش حاجة اهم من انك جيت يعني مشرف ولا عضو عضولامشرف يعني وربنا ما تفرق متفرقش وربنا اهم حاجة وجودك جنبنا ووجودك جنبنا ده اهم حاجة لان مفيش حاجة اهم من وجودك جنبنا .
> والسلام ختام وختام السلام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله ...

مصراوية جدا كانت من اللى بيتحلف بيهم فى المنتدى

شفتوا من أنــــــا عمل ايـــــه !!!*



> لولى
> صعبانة عليا والله 
> 
> كل دا ومش عارفة
> وايقنتى انى بنوتة امورة حلوة وقطقوطة من اولها 
> لا يصح الا الصحيح
> قال مترو انفاس قال ليه بامشى فيه بضهرى
> [/size][/color][/b][/right]



*طيب إيـــــــــــة بأة؟؟؟

إنـــــــا موش سألت غير سؤال واحد

فى إجابات ولا أروح بيتنـــــــا؟؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

خلاص خلاص يالولى ماتزقيش بس

هاقول اهوه

انا دانى ميلز

اميرة مية مية يا اميرة

ضاع منك التقييم

----------


## hazem3

ماشي يا من انا 

بدون لف او تعقيد عشان بجد هعمل جمعية ونقاطع المسابقة 

ههههههه

هل انت من قدامي الاعضاء ام من الجداد 

هل لك وجود عندي علي الياهو او الهوت

لي عودة بس يا رب يكرمك وتجاوب من غير لف

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا شاكة ان من انا ده حد معانا هنا في المنتدي مسجل من فترة زمنية معينة من الاخر كده وبصراحة ولو مفيهاش مضايقة يعني
من أنا ده كائن بشري مش كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عشان خاطري لو صح ادوني تقييم بقي عشان انا اخدت وقت كبير عشان اوصل للحقيقة المذهلة دي ماشي ولا مش ماشي ليه ما تقعدوا شوية ولا اقوللكم امشوا احسن احسنلكم تمشوا ولو مشيتوا يبقي احسن لكم

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصراويةجدا
					

انا شاكة ان من انا ده حد معانا هنا في المنتدي مسجل من فترة زمنية معينة من الاخر كده وبصراحة ولو مفيهاش مضايقة يعني
من أنا ده كائن بشري مش كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عشان خاطري لو صح ادوني تقييم بقي عشان انا اخدت وقت كبير عشان اوصل للحقيقة المذهلة دي ماشي ولا مش ماشي ليه ما تقعدوا شوية ولا اقوللكم امشوا احسن احسنلكم تمشوا ولو مشيتوا يبقي احسن لكم


إسكووووووتي مش هو طلع عنده رئتين زينا؟؟
يعني بيتنفس الهواء الطلق عادي تصوري وسايبنا نتنفس غيظ

متقلقيش هو كائن بشري مش جايبالكم حد من الفضاء 

طيب يا من أنا..

-أكثر قاعة نزلت فيها مواضيع أي قاعة؟؟
-إسمك في المنتدى مكون من كم مقطع ؟؟هل هو إسمك الحقيقي ولا لاء؟؟
-هل سبق وإتعمل معاك لقاء في قاعة تحت دائرة الأضواء؟؟


راجعة لك..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

حازم انت عندك ياهو انا عندى ياهو

عندك هوت عندى هوت

ماتتمنظرش عليا 

مصراوية والله ا قصدتش يا بنتى

دا انتى كنت وردة فتحة  بقيتى كوز درة فى قشره

زوزو 

بتسالى ليه انتى  مانتى عارفانى
أكثر قاعة نزلت فيها مواضيع أي قاعة؟؟
قاعة المناقشات
-إسمك في المنتدى مكون من كم مقطع ؟؟هل هو إسمك الحقيقي ولا لاء؟؟
اسمى مكون من  2456-2000+44-498 مقطع ومطقع ومقطعين حلوة يا بلدى
-هل سبق وإتعمل معاك لقاء في قاعة تحت دائرة الأضواء؟؟

والله ولا حتى  ماوراء الاسوار

وما تسأليش تانى

----------


## hazem3

> بتسالى ليه انتى مانتى عارفانى
> أكثر قاعة نزلت فيها مواضيع أي قاعة؟؟
> قاعة المناقشات
> -إسمك في المنتدى مكون من كم مقطع ؟؟هل هو إسمك الحقيقي ولا لاء؟؟
> اسمى مكون من 2456-2000+44-498 مقطع ومطقع ومقطعين حلوة يا بلدى
> -هل سبق وإتعمل معاك لقاء في قاعة تحت دائرة الأضواء؟؟
> 
> والله ولا حتى ماوراء الاسوار


كل ده عشان نعرف انك من مقطعين 

الرحممممممممممممممممة

طريقة الفوازير دي مشككاني في استاذي العزيز ..................

بس لينا عودة 

هل فزت باي مسابقة في رمضان

او كان لك اي مسابقة حضرتكم صاحبها ومديرها 

برجاء الاجابة بدون لف اور دوران علي ص.ب الاورمان

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*حازم يقطعنى 

اللهى انشك فى  بوز جزمتى لو كنت تعبتك معايا

بخصوص اذا كنت شاركت فى مسابقات 
فانا فعلا شاركت فى مسابقات 

اهو صريح جدا جدا جدا

اما بخصوص انى كنت صاحب واحدة منهم

فانا فعلا كنت صاحب واحد 












انا صاحب الواد محمود الحلاق

*

----------


## طائر الشرق

ايه دا 

اميرة من اول مرة تتهمينى ظلما وعدوانا انى من انا

انا يوم ما هاكون من انا هاطلع عيونكم

من انا جبت ليهم النقطة وانا وراهم مقدما 

الفاتحة

هل شاركت فى المسابقة العلمية؟

جاوب بدون لف وزوغان

----------


## زهــــراء

من أنا إنتحر الى رحمة الله :: 




> زوزو 
> 
> بتسالى ليه انتى مانتى عارفانى


أبدا ياأخي الزهايمر عامل عمايله معايا نسيتك شايف بقى؟ ::p: 
يلا قولي تاني 

بقالك كم في المنتدى ..سنة ولا أقل ولا أكثر؟؟؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

بقيتم تعملوا مسابقات من أنا من غير متقولولي.
طيب يا من أنا .. أنا هسألك أسئلة بسيطة مش من السهل انها توضح شخصيتك بشرط تجاوب بوضوح عنها.
متوسط مشاركاتك أقل من ألف، من 1000-2000، ـكثر من 2000؟
كم عمرك؟
أخر موضوع كتبته كان فين وبقاله قد ايه تقريباً؟

----------


## loly_h

> خلاص خلاص يالولى ماتزقيش بس
> 
> هاقول اهوه
> 
> انا دانى ميلز




*دانــــــى ميــــــــلز ؟؟؟

عاوزة اقــــــولك يادانـــــــــى ميلز

إنتــــى دبحتينـــــى فى فيلم الأرض   *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*



			
				متوسط مشاركاتك أقل من ألف، من 1000-2000، ـكثر من 2000؟
كم عمرك؟
أخر موضوع كتبته كان فين وبقاله قد ايه تقريباً؟
			
		

مابين ال555 الى 3333

عمرى اهو ضاع وانقضى 

اخر موضوع كان فى العادة كان فى التكشيرة







			
				عاوزة اقــــــولك يادانـــــــــى ميلز
			
		

ايه دا هو دانى ميلز طلع انثى 

انا كنت فاكره دكر وبشنب*

----------


## hazem3

استاذي العزيز 


لاني من الناس الي عمرهم ما هيكسبوا 

فانا اقول 

ان حضرتك من الممكن ان تكون استاذ رضا لابي


ولكني لم اقل اني اتوقع ذلك


هههههههههههه

استاذ رضا لابي


مش عايز تصفيق فردي انا عايز تصفيق جماعي

او نقول استاذ عبدالرحمن السواح


هعمل حادي بادي وجي تاني

----------


## طائر الشرق

هو من انا دا مفيش مرة يجى صريح

من انا هل فى يوم  بعت لي رسالة خاصة او رسالة زوار

----------


## Amira

*طيب أخر موضوع شاركت فيه كان ايه  و كمان قولت ايه في المشاركة* 

*إني واي ...* *أنا عند قولي الاولاني و اما نشوف *

----------


## loly_h

> *
> ايه دا هو دانى ميلز طلع انثى 
> 
> انا كنت فاكره دكر وبشنب*


*يبأه بالمناسبة دى أتوقع ان من أنــــــــا هـــــــو

أ/ نــــــاصر الصديق

وربنـــــــا يستــــــر*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أنا من ضيع في الأوهام عمره ده توقيع الأخت لميس الامام .. ويستحيل تكون هي!

----------


## hazem3

يلا هنعمل ايه انا هيجي شيزوفرنيا وبارونيا من المسابقة دي


استاذ رضا لابي 


ويا جماعة عايز الجايزة علي البيت و تكون ملفوفة في ورق هدايا ومحطوطة في شنطة شكلها مقبول 

مش عايزها في كيس فاكهة

ههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ممكن اخبط اسم بقي 
انا اشك انه( حازم 3 )( hazem3 )

وربنا يسترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## hazem3

> ممكن اخبط اسم بقي
> انا اشك انه( حازم 3 )( hazem3 )
> 
> وربنا يسترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


يا جماعة في ايه كل مرة اطلع في التوقعات ليه 

المرة دي مبلوعة 

لكن الي فاتت بيقولوا الجنس فيميل  

ولقيتهم بيقولوا حازم

جماعة حازم مش هيخش المسابقة دي في الوقت الحاضر نظرا لظروف الحرب 

وقرارات الجيش الخامس وسلاح الفرسان

خيرها في غيرها يا مصراوية 

ومتقلقيش هحصلك كمان شوية 

المرة دي من انا مبيخشش اصلا ولما بيخش ببقي هنتحر

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أنا غلب حماري
طب يامن أنا حصل واتبادلنا رسائل على الخاص قبل كده؟

----------


## زهــــراء

*أين أنت يا من أنا فاضل شوية ونخلصك من الزنقة دي بس تعالى الأول 

لسة فيه حدا شاكين فيه؟..

خليكم شوية كمان تنتظروا أحسن أنا بأكره الإنتظار
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

رامى كان الله فى عونك

لم نتبادل الرسائل مع بعض على ما اتذكر


حازم والله انت صعبان عليا

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

مفيش اجابة واحدة كانت واضحة وصريحة .. "على ما أذكر" .. "في الغالب" .. أقول كم عمرك يقول "انا من ضيع في الاوهام عمره" .. نقول عدد المشاركات اقل ولا بين ولا أكثر يحط لي اجابة شاملة للاختيارات كلها!
ينفع كده؟  :1:

----------


## drmustafa

أتوقع من أنا 
Swaha
استاذ عبد الرحمن السواح

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياحلقاتك يازوزو  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هوه في ايه انتوا اختفيتوا ليه 
مصيبة لتكونوا كلكم من أنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## hazem3

> حازم والله انت صعبان عليا


ههههههههههههههه

ماشي

بس حضرتك بالمعلومات الخطيرة دي الي ادتهلنا 

يا استاذ رضا يا استاذ عبدالرحمن وبما ان العضو مننا ملهوش غير واحد يقولوه 

فانا قلت استاذ رضا
بالرغم من ان من ضيع في الاوهام عمره كانت في توقيع استاذ عبدالرحمن

----------


## مـن أنا؟

والله كلكم صعبانين عليا


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

زوز اكشفينى وامرى لله

----------


## طائر الشرق

اتوقع دا  اهلاوى شديد

----------


## زهــــراء

*مسا الخيراااااااااات




إجييييييييييييييييت 




من أنا ..نورت القاعة وشكراً على إلتزامك بالموضوع الكم يوم اللي فاتوا 








تتوقعوا فيه حدا عرفه؟؟




من أنا كااااااااااان 






كان ميييييييييييين 


















الأخ العزيز اللي ماشي في المنتدى يهددنا بالعضة الموعودة تبع بودو





طائر الشــــــــــــــــرق 




نورت بإنضمامك لنا ياهيثم وعارفة إنك متغاظ إنك إتعرفت بس تتعوض بقى..



وألف مبرووووووووووك للفائز معانا أو الفائزة بمعنى أصح 




Amira


مبروك ياأميرة ..باينك موسهلة يابنتي طلعتي سوسة 
إستنيني بس أظبط نفسيتي وأبعتلك التقييم ..إدعي تتظبط بسرعة 


شكراً لكل من شارك معنا في الحلقة وإلى لقاء قريب وحلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد..

خالص التحايا للجميع..*

----------


## طائر الشرق

والله الحلقة دى ما ينفعش  تتحسب يا ست زهراء


انتى اللى كشفتينى  صندوق البطاطس بتاعك كان مليان  واضطريت اجى لصندو الزوار (شوال الرز)

اميرة باصص لك فى التقييم وربنا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انت يا هيثم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل يا سوسه 
احسن برافو عليكي يا ميرو مبروك عليكي التقييم هيه هيه هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## طائر الشرق

اعمل ايه بس يا سارة

الزنقة بعيد عنك

الواد بودو والله كل ما شوفه القيه مسخسخ من الضحك وبيطلع لسانه باحس انه بيذلنى بالكورة اللى معايا  نفسى اديله كورة كمان قبل ما اموت

----------


## loly_h

*ياربــــــى على الخنـــقة  

كل ده يطلع منـــــــــك

هيثـــــــــم

بصراحـــــة كانت حلقـــة

بأمـــــــانه

ياريتنى مااشتركت فيها



طلعت روحى على ماجاوبت على سؤال 

نصيحة بلاش تشترك تانى فى مسابقات 

وبردو ليــــك بودو يترد عليه



الف مبروك ميـــــــرا

وعلى الحلقة دى تستاهلــــــى 

4 تقييمات ... عن كل يوم تقييم

وكل من أنــــــــا وانتم طيبين*

----------


## Amira

*دي قدرات يا جماعة.... * 

**

----------


## العسل المر

فعلا - يا اروبه - قدرات

----------


## Amira

> فعلا - *يا اروبه* - قدرات


*هزار مش مقبول..* 
*ياريت ناخد بالنا من الكلام و انه فيه تكليف لا يقبل البعض تخطيه * 

*شكرا* 
**

----------


## العسل المر

متأسف جدا

----------


## hazem3

الف الف مبروك يا اميرة 

بجد برافو وفعلا زي ما قلتي دي قدرات 

ويا رب اوعدنا نص قدراتك التوقعية و التحليلية


اما انت يا هيثم باشا 

فوالله خالق السماوات والاراضين لأكأكأك واشجنلك وابعثرك عندما اراك 

انت والساعاتي الي داير بيه بودو ده وهطلع عليك كل الي عملته فينا انت و امين شرطة اسم الله 

ده  وبقولك من موقعي هذا عايز كل الجنيهات والبسبوسات الي اخدتها من الناس الطيبين دول

----------


## طائر الشرق

استاذة لولى معلش وربنا  الطمع فى الكور يعمى البصر

اميرة لا قدرات ولا حاجة دا حظ  يارب  تضيع الكور منك  الحق هى مش كور هى خرز

حازم  كان الله فى عونك تعبت يا واد بجد

استاذ العسل المر  استاذة اميرة اكيد بتهنزر يعنى بتهزر

----------


## hazem3

> حازم كان الله فى عونك تعبت يا واد بجد


هس يا ابني عشان ما اجيلكش المحلة ومعاية قوات المارينز ووفد من جوانتانمو

وتعبت مين فشر انا مقيم في المسابقة دي بقالي كام حلقة وبخش اغلس واطلع حتي من غير كورة حمرا مش طماع انا وعايز اخضر

----------


## طائر الشرق

هههههههههههه

دول مش كور يا عمونا

دول شوية خرز مكور  او ترتر اخضر

----------


## الامبرلطور

المسابقه جميله وأرجو لكى التوفيق باذن الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



في انتظار الحلقات الجديدة 


نتمنى أن يتم استكمال الحلقات الجديدة 

نحن في الانتظار 

تحياتي 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة




عدناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 


اتينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 


جينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا 


فى المساء والسهرة 


واكيد اكيد مش هاجى ايدى فاضية طبعاااااااااااااااا


وغالباً من انا هو اللى جابنى معاه 


انتوا عارفينننننننننننننننننننننننننننه صاحب واجب



واللى يعمل الواجب ينجح أخر السنة



عقبالك يا من أنا 


مع ضيفنا العزيز



ضيفنا الجميل 



ضيفنا البعيد 



ضيفنا الطيييييييييييييييييييييب



ضيفنا البرىء رىء رىء 








ضيفنا المتواجد معنا دائما فى الفرح وفى الحزن 



ضيفنا اللى دايماً بنشتاقله 




ضيفنا للى منقدرش نكون من غيره 





بيرووووووووووووووووووووووووح

بس بيجيلنا تانى








شوية يقول مشغوووووووووول 



وشوية يقول العيااااااااااااااااااااااال 



وشوية يقول مهامى الوظيفية 



وأخيراً تم القبض علييييييييييييييييييييييييه 







مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا


اهلا بك معانا


اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...


مـن أنا؟؟





وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك




الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...




الاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..



بعد ما تسألوا او حتى من غير ماتشاركوا بالاسئلة وحابين تحزروا مين العضو ده 
يتم توقع العضو 
وبشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

(( اتوقع فلان ))





ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة





اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة






اخوانى واخواتى الاعزاء

منتدانا الغالى

اشتقت اليكم

واتمنى لكم حلقة جميلة

وقت سعيد للجميع

تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى 




هجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم 




*

----------


## الشمس المصرية

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل في توقيع 
و هل التوقيع صورة أو كلام ؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

سؤالنا يا من انا 
بتلبس نضارة؟ ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سؤالنا يا من انا 
> بتلبس نضارة؟


عارفة انت قصدك مين يا لئيييييييييييييييم  :Gun2: 
عموما انا جالي هااااتف وبيقولي توقعي على طووووول 
من انا 
يبقى ايمان الشامي .. وعشانا عليك ياااااااااااا رب  ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بمأني مجنونه شويه واحب المغامره

انا هخمن علطول بدون اسئله

العضو هو ...

ايمان الشامي 

والله اعلم ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يابت ياساره يخرب عقلك

بتقري افكاري يابت

عموما لما نشوف*

----------


## اسكندرانى

يا من انا 

انت عضو ولا عضوه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *يابت ياساره يخرب عقلك
> 
> بتقري افكاري يابت
> 
> عموما لما نشوف*


لا لا مؤاخذة بقى انا اللي خمنت الاول يبقى انتي اللي بتقري افكاري  ::p: 
عموما انا بتخانق على ايه ربنا يستر ومتطلعش افكارنا احنا الاتنين في الهوااااااااا  ::

----------


## غادة جاد

*يا ( من أنا )*


* أنت أهلاوي ولا زملكاوي ؟؟؟؟

ولا يمكن بتشجع الاتحاد

ولا مثلاً الإسماعيلي 
ولا حاجة

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياهلا ياهلا بضيوفنا الكرام
منورين من انا
عقبال ما من انا ييجى بالسلامة
حد يصحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صح يا غيدو

إنت تبعنا يعنى أهلاوى ولا من الناس التانيين؟؟؟؟

----------


## the_chemist

هو أنت منين

من بحرى ولا جبلي يا خوى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *يا ( من أنا )*
> 
> 
> * أنت أهلاوي ولا زملكاوي ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ولا يمكن بتشجع الاتحاد
> 
> ولا مثلاً الإسماعيلي 
> ولا حاجة
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اتحداوى طبعا 

مين الاهلى والزمالك والاسماعيلى اللى بتتكلمى عنهم دول*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> عارفة انت قصدك مين يا لئيييييييييييييييم 
> عموما انا جالي هااااتف وبيقولي توقعي على طووووول 
> من انا 
> يبقى ايمان الشامي .. وعشانا عليك ياااااااااااا رب


عشانا وغدانا ان شاء الله يا اوختشى  :: 
فضلتى تقولى من انا من انا
اهو يا حلوة
ورينى شطارتك بقى
لو معرفتيهوش ليكى تقييم سااااااااااااااااااااااااالب  :Mad: 





> *بمأني مجنونه شويه واحب المغامره
> 
> انا هخمن علطول بدون اسئله
> 
> العضو هو ...
> 
> ايمان الشامي 
> 
> والله اعلم ..*


برافوووووووووووووووووووو
طلعوها برة  ::

----------


## فراشة

بصوا بأه

بما إنى مش ليا مده كافية إنى أعرف إللى كانوا غيبين ورجعوا غير من عدد مشاركاتهم

وبما إنى عارفة نفسى متسرعة جدا ومش هاصبر لما أسأل

أتووووووووووووووووووووقع


badry_1986
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

(هوإحنا مالناش فرصة تانية؟)


موضوع جميل بنت شهريار

أول مرة أحضره

تسلم إيدك


تحيااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## مي مؤمن

*بيروووووووووووو حبيبتي
زعيمة العصابه الاولىىىىىىىىى
متميزة طول عمرك 

طيب نديها أسئله في من انا ولا نرحموووووووووووووش
أنت عندك كام سنه ؟؟*

----------


## the_chemist

> ياهلا ياهلا بضيوفنا الكرام
> منورين من انا
> عقبال ما من انا ييجى بالسلامة
> حد يصحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية


ايه يابيرو

ليه كده

قلت لك صحييييه بشويش

بالراحة

يعنى تمشي علي طراطيف صوابعك

وتطبطبي عليه بالراحة وتدلقي الميه علي وشه من غير هيصة

كده هتزعجيه ياماما

ألحق أجرى بقي

باييييييييييييي

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

iههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و الله يا جماعة السيط و لا الغني   :Biggrin: 


يعني لو بجد عايزين تتاكدوا إذا كان من انا هو ((أنا )) و لا لأ

هاتوا ربع جنيه  :: 

ايه الفرة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مالكوا و مال ايمان مش فاهمة انا بصراحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تماااااااااااااااحيك

لأو غادة داخلة تسأله إذا كان الشر برة و بعيد أهلاوي. ::'(: .و لا زملكاوي ::hop:: 

ده ينفع يا غادة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت معرفتيش إن الأهلاوية بيراجعوا حساباتهم دلوقتي :Glad: 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااا..من أنا

ممكن سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

في الدراسة؟؟؟و لا خلصت :Excl:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياجماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة
بلاش التوقعات السريعة دى
والله ما هيهرررررررررررررررررب
اسئلوا واعرفوا وبعدين خمنوا
معانا اررررررررررررررررربع ايام
 :: 

صحوووووووووووووووووووووووة

----------


## the_chemist

> *بيروووووووووووو حبيبتي
> زعيمة العصابه الاولىىىىىىىىى
> متميزة طول عمرك 
> 
> طيب نديها أسئله في من انا ولا نرحموووووووووووووش
> أنت عندك كام سنه ؟؟*


ماما 

عاملة ايه

هاتى ايش

إلا هو الأول

واحد ولا واحدة

مذكر يعنى "أعوذ بالله" ولا أمورة من أمورات مونتى

مش معاكسة ولا حاجة لاسمح الله

"بصي بعيد ياأمنية"




> iههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> و الله يا جماعة السيط و لا الغني  
> 
> 
> يعني لو بجد عايزين تتاكدوا إذا كان من انا هو ((أنا )) و لا لأ
> 
> هاتوا ربع جنيه 
> 
> ...


زحلتينى يا إيمان

الأهلاوية متمسكييييييييييييين بناديهم مش زى غيرهم

فرقة تعبانة وجمهور تعبان

اللى عنده ضغط واللى عنده استبحس

وكله حالته يعنى .............

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااا..من أنا
> 
> ممكن سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> في الدراسة؟؟؟و لا خلصت[/CENTER]



*مش عارف ليه يادكتوره حاسه انك انتِ

وبتشتغلينا انتِ وبيروووو

اولاً هي قالت انه عنده عيال

ومشغول علطول ياعني اكيد خلص دراسه

ومش معقول هتفوتك النقطه دي يادكتور

ومن المحتمل انه يكون عنده عيال

وبيدرس ومنتظر امتحان مهم بعد كام يوم

واسمه ايمان الشامي وارد كل شئ 

شهرزاد الإبنه

معلش والله من اندفاعي نسيت اهنيكي على رجوع

حلقاتك الجميله بالتوفيق دائماً

ومش هطلع بره *

----------


## مي مؤمن

> هو أنت منين
> 
> من بحرى ولا جبلي يا خوى


*انت بتكلم واحد من ذئاب الجبل ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماما بتسال عليك انت فين 
*






> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اتحداوى طبعا 
> 
> مين الاهلى والزمالك والاسماعيلى اللى بتتكلمى عنهم دول


لو طلع اتحداوي يبقى ابن اختك يا اسكندراني هههههههههههههههه
شعب مصر كلهم اهلاويه ما عدا استاذ نادر وقبيلته

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [color="blue"][b]
> 
> لو طلع اتحداوي يبقى ابن اختك يا اسكندراني هههههههههههههههه
> شعب مصر كلهم اهلاويه ما عدا استاذ نادر وقبيلته


*اقولك على سر يا مى 

يظهر مفيش حد اتحداوى الا انا 

حتى القبيله جبنه اندال  بيشجعو الاهلى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ايه يا من انونتي يا حبيبتي 
انتي فيييييييين ؟؟
هو ادهم مطلع عينك كده  ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

> اقولك على سر يا مى 
> 
> يظهر مفيش حد اتحداوى الا انا 
> 
> حتى القبيله جبنه اندال بيشجعو الاهلى


*طيب اقلك انا على سر انه نادي دة قرب ينقرض خلاص زي الديناصورات كدة هههههههههههههه
انا راي شوفلك اي نادي جديد انشاله نادي السمبلوين*

----------


## عصام كابو

مش عارف ده توقع ولا تمنى

انا حاسس انه حبيب قلبى القائد الكبير

محمد بك.. a_leader  :f:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هعمل نفسي مشآخده بالي من الناس اللي بترمي عليا كلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام  :: 


انا بقول إنه العندليب الكبيييييييييييييييييير اوي ..استاذنا / أيمن رشدي

----------


## hanoaa

حمدالله على السلامة يا جميل
منورة
هو فين بقى مين أنا
لسه مستخبى

----------


## غادة جاد

> صح يا غيدو
> 
> إنت تبعنا يعنى





> أهلاوى ولا من الناس التانيين؟؟؟؟






 *شفتي يا إيمان

سؤال في الجون أهو

أي خدمة

أول ما هايجاوب
هانعرف على طول


لو طلع اتحاداوي

يبقى الأستاذ
إسكندراني

لو طلع إسماعيلاوي

يبقى الأستاذ
a_leader


لو طلع زمالكاوي
تبقى د. إيمان الشامي
زي ما بتقولوا

أما بقى لو كان أهلاوي

هانتعب أنا وأنتي شوية

عشان هاندور في مصر كلها
ههههههههه




*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه


مش أهلاوية!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


بس سبحان الله...عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل

غريبة غريبة يعني  ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *شفتي يا إيمان
> 
> سؤال في الجون أهو
> 
> أي خدمة
> 
> أول ما هايجاوب
> هانعرف على طول
> 
> ...


هع هع هعععععععع
جامدة يا ميس غيدوووووو 
coooooooooooooooool  :Afro:

----------


## غادة جاد

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اتحداوى طبعا 
> 
> مين الاهلى والزمالك والاسماعيلى اللى بتتكلمى عنهم دول*









*أه صحيح
زمالك إيه وإسماعيلي إيه اللي أنا بأتكلم عليهم دول!

هو لا زم يكون أهلاوي طبعاً

هههههههههه





طيب سؤال لمن أنا 


إيه هي أكتر قاعة بتكون متواجد فيها ؟


*

----------


## غادة جاد

> انت معرفتيش إن الأهلاوية بيراجعوا حساباتهم دلوقتي


 *





إييييييييه*

* هايعملوا إيه يا إيمان ؟؟؟؟*
* يكونشي ناويين يتنازلوا*
* ويلاعبوا الزمالك*
* قريب ولا حاجة ؟*

* قولي لي عشان ألحق أتفرج وأضحك شوية*
* على ميدو وهو بيشد شعره من وائل جمعة*
* وأوسة وهو بيعيط من أبوتريكة*
* وعمرو الصفتي وهو بيحاول ينتحر من إينو وحسام عاشور


ههههههههههههههه







سؤال لمن أنا


هو حضرتك من المشرفين
ولا عضو من الأعضاء الغلابة اللي زينا ؟؟؟






*

----------


## غادة جاد

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه
> 
> 
> مش أهلاوية!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> ...







*أنتي اللي عسل
وستين عسل كمان



وأنا قلت لك يا إيمان قبل كده
كل الأهلاوية كده
لُطاف ، خُفاف ، ظُراف
وبيشيّلوا الزمالك أهداف
بالآلاف

ههههههههههههه




سؤال لمن أنا

حضرتك في مصر ولا بره مصر


 
*

----------


## غادة جاد

> هع هع هعععععععع
> جامدة يا ميس غيدوووووو 
> coooooooooooooooool





*الله يعزك يا مصراوية
ربنا يبارك فيك



هو كده
إيه
مش هانقدر نوقف الزمالكاوية جنب حدهم ولا إيه ! 
هههههههههههههه




سؤال لمن أنا


ممكن نعرف مجال عملك ؟




*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *شفتي يا إيمان
> 
> سؤال في الجون أهو
> 
> أي خدمة
> 
> أول ما هايجاوب
> هانعرف على طول
> 
> ...


يا غيدو يا جاااااااااااااااااااااامد   ::no1::

----------


## أم أحمد

اخيرا  يا بيرو
نورتي الدنيا يا قمر :f: 
وشكرا علي من انا اللي بتعمل شغل وجو حلو في القاعة


من انا
أهلا بيك او بيكِ لغاية بس ما نعرف نحدد هل انت راءا ام نونا  :: 
اول سؤال ليك انت فينك من ساعة ما بنت شهريار نزلت الحلقة الجديدة؟ :: 
وليه اتاخرت كله ده علي بال ما ترد علي الاسئلة الموجهة ليك؟ :: 
سؤال كمان :gp: 
 هل انت مشارك في مسابقة الكأس لمين؟ ::

----------


## غادة جاد

*حيث إني أخدت الصفحة دي لحسابي
ودفعت المقدم والباقي على 36 سنة

فأنا أحب أبدي إعجابي الشديد
جداً 
جداً جداً يعني 
مش أي كلام والله !

بفكرة المسابقة الرائعة دي
حقيقي والله جميلة جداً


وشكراً جزيلاً لك
بنت شهريار


تسلم إيدك
وربنا يبارك فيك ولك




*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> وأنا قلت لك يا إيمان قبل كده
> كل الأهلاوية كده
> لُطاف ، خُفاف ، ظُراف
> وبيشيّلوا الزمالك أهداف
> بالآلاف
> 
> [/font] 
> [/color][/size]*


*ونسيتي تقولي

ودايماً من الزمالك بيخاف

لأن لعيبتوا احراف

يامن انا مش هتدخل ولا ايه ...؟

ياللا نسأل سؤال علشان ماحرمكش من رخمتي

عمرك كام سنه .. وعلى ظهره على المنتدى ام لا ..؟*

----------


## غادة جاد

> يا غيدو يا جاااااااااااااااااااااامد






*تحت أمرك يا كابتن


سيب لي أنا الدفاع
وخليك أنت بس في خط النص


وإن شاء الله
كسبانين .. كسبانين

*

----------


## أم أحمد

حاسة ان من انا هيطلع الكيمائي
الاستاذ ابو امنية

----------


## غادة جاد

> *ونسيتي تقولي
> 
> ودايماً من الزمالك بيخاف
> 
> لأن لعيبتوا احراف*





*مين ده يا هايدي ؟


فريق تليفونات طنطا ؟؟؟





أين أنت يا من أنا ؟؟؟
هانقعد نكلم نفسنا كتير ؟
هو أنت مش فاضي ولا إيه ؟

اوعى نكون هانعطلك ولا حاجة




*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *مين ده يا هايدي ؟
> 
> 
> فريق تليفونات طنطا ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ايوا كده يا غيدو
إديهم
ال يتخاف منهم ال


يا من أنا

لقبك مكتوب عربي ولا انجليزى؟؟؟

----------


## rosey19

مبروك رجوعك بنت شهريار .. ومنوره


  وسؤال لمن نا  ..؟؟

  ما هى اهتماماتك  .....؟؟ وايه القاعه التى تدخلها كتير  ..؟؟

----------


## مي مؤمن

*الموضوع قلب كورة خلاص دة لو من انا؟ فكر يدخل هيهرب من الكور الي هتتحدف في وشه 
فيييييينك يا من أنا ؟؟
تعالى ما تخفش هم هيسكتوا خلاص*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

هو الزبون أتاخر ليه ؟
يامن أنا 
عندي سؤالين وترد عليهم بوضوح **

أسمك من مقطع واحد ولا أتنين ولا ثلاثة  :1:  ؟
عربي ولا إنجليزي ؟

طبعاً ماتردش على السؤالين دول قبل ماتجاوب السؤال إللي أتسألته قبل كده ... 
أنت *عضو* ولا عضوه (ذكر أم أنثى  :1: ) ؟ ...

ماحدش يتوقع قبل مايحضر ويبان عليه الأمان ...
بنت شهريار موضوع التقييم السلبي للتوقع الغلط ده جميل قوي  :: 
وأبقي خليهم 2 تقييم سلبي لو في إجادة في التوقع الغلط  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الموضوع ده فيه كود بيتسبب في محاولة تحميل ملف كبير الحجم تلقائياً بمجرد دخول الموضوع أو تقليب الصفحات ...
أرجو معالجة الأمر ...
 :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباحكم فل وورد وتمر حنة
ياكسوفى من الناس
يا استاذ من انا حضرتك قلت هتخلص اهتماماتك ومشاعلك المختلفة وتيجى علطول
مش هتخلص على كل القاعات
صحووووووووووووووووووووة بقى 

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الموضوع ده فيه كود بيتسبب في محاولة تحميل ملف كبير الحجم تلقائياً بمجرد دخول الموضوع أو تقليب الصفحات ...
> أرجو معالجة الأمر ...


صباح الخير يافندم
مفيش اى ملفات للتحميل نهائى فى الموضوع
ولا حتى الصور فيها شىء بيتم تحمله
بس هاروح الشغل وارجع اشوف الامر ان شاء الله
دمت بخير  :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا أختي الكريمه عبير على هذة الدعوة الطيبه 
مجمتعين دائما اخواني واخواتي على الخير
ونبدأبالرد على الاسئله ونقول بسم الله*

----------


## طائر الشرق

احساسى بيقولى انه استاذ ابراهيم
dragon shadow
 ::no1:: 
الفوز لنا الفوز لنا
 :Smart:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> سؤالنا يا من انا 
> بتلبس نضارة؟


*اهلا بك اخي الكريم هيثم
لا أرتدي*



> يبقى ايمان الشامي .. وعشانا عليك ياااااااااااا رب


*كنت اتمنى ان يكون إجابتك صحيحه لكن للاسف*



> بمأني مجنونه شويه واحب المغامره
> 
> انا هخمن علطول بدون اسئله
> 
> العضو هو ...
> 
> ايمان الشامي 
> 
> والله اعلم ..


*الجنون سمة المشاهير ابنتي ايمان إجابه إيضاً خاطئه*



> يا من انا 
> 
> انت عضو ولا عضوه


أخي اسكندراني انا إنسان مكون من عدة أعضاء 



> يا ( من أنا )
> أنت أهلاوي ولا زملكاوي ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ولا يمكن بتشجع الاتحاد
> 
> ولا مثلاً الإسماعيلي 
> ولا حاجة


أختي غادة اني أشجع اللعبه الحلوة فقط 



> صح يا غيدو
> 
> إنت تبعنا يعنى أهلاوى ولا من الناس التانيين؟؟؟؟


*السؤال مكرر*



> هو أنت منين
> 
> من بحرى ولا جبلي يا خوى


*أخي الكيميائي انا ترابي* 




> وبما إنى عارفة نفسى متسرعة جدا ومش هاصبر لما أسأل
> 
> أتووووووووووووووووووووقع
> 
> 
> badry_1986


*للاسف إجابه غير صحيحه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اتوقع ..

د. مصطفى*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بيروووووووووووو حبيبتي
> زعيمة العصابه الاولىىىىىىىىى
> متميزة طول عمرك 
> 
> طيب نديها أسئله في من انا ولا نرحموووووووووووووش
> أنت عندك كام سنه ؟؟


*أخي مي مؤمن انا لا اقيس عمري بعدد السنوات ولكن بالحظات السعيدة لذلك اعتبر عمري لا يتعدى الخمس سنوات*




> ياااااااااااااااااااااااا..من أنا
> 
> ممكن سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> في الدراسة؟؟؟و لا خلصت


يظل الإنسان يدرس حتى الممات ولا يستطيع أن ينتهي 



> مش عارف ده توقع ولا تمنى
> 
> *انا حاسس انه حبيب قلبى القائد الكبير*
> 
> محمد بك.. A_leader


*دكتور القلب الكبير كنت اتمنى ان تكون إجابتك صحيحه ولكن للأسف* 




> انا بقول إنه العندليب الكبيييييييييييييييييير اوي ..استاذنا / أيمن رشدي


اختي ايمان إجابه غير صحيحه للاسف

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*فاصل وأكمل رد على باقي الاسئله 
شكرا لكم*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

اللهجة دي في الرد مش مريحااااااااااااااااااني  :: 

طيب يا من انت.....هل تم اختيارك كعضو مثالي قبل كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جاوب مباشرة بأة..

----------


## نشــــوى

من انا.. ايه الاحباط ده  :Dry: 

ده انت غلبتني يا راجل لما كنت من أنا  :: 

سؤال محدد وواضح وصرييييييييح 

حصل وحضرتك رديت على اى موضوع ليا قبل كده ؟؟
وانا بقول موضوع مش مشاركة  ::-s: 

راجعة تاني اما اشوف اخرتها ايه  :Girl (16):

----------


## غادة جاد

اممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## drmustafa

> *اتوقع ..
> 
> د. مصطفى*


إيه ده هو انا غامض كده 
لاياهايدي 
من أنا ... مش أنا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> إيه ده هو انا غامض كده 
> لاياهايدي 
> من أنا ... مش أنا


*
لالا مش غامض يادكتور ولا حاجه

بس حاسيت ان شخصية من انا قريبه من حضرتك

وطالما حضرتك قولت مش انا يبقى هصدق طبعاً*

----------


## drmustafa

أتوقع من أنا 
The Chemist 
ابو أمنية

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أعتقد أ/معتز إبن طيبه

----------


## فراشة

طيب ممكن سؤال
ميلك أكتر لقاعات الأدب ولا لقاعات البرمجه ولا المناقشات؟

ههههههه الله يخليك جاوب ماتتوهناش

----------


## فراشة

لو كان لقاعات الأدب يبقى ممكن تكون 

حكيم عيون

----------


## Dragon Shadow

طبعاً كلنا هانموت وإحنا لسه بنتعلم ...
بس أنت بتشتغل إيه يعني ؟
رسام - أديب - كيماوي - في البترول - أستاذ في الجامعة - إلخ ذلك ؟
مقيم في مصر ولا خارجها ؟
مصري ولا جنسيتك إيه ؟ كلنا عرب ...

أعتقد فراشة كانت هي إللي هاتكسب بس في شخص تاني متوقع وجت سيرته برضه وتوقعه أحد المرور غير إللي قلتِ عليه ممكن يكون ضيف حلقة من أنا الحالية ..
ثم إن إللي توقع قبل كده يبقى فرصته خلصت على ماأفتكر قوانين من أنا ...
وبعدين قلنا بلاش التوقعات السريعة ، الراجل (لسه برضه ماأكدش النقطة دي) لسه ماجاوبش على الأسئلة ...

بنت شهريار فين التقييمات السالبة (أنا جاى أهدي النفوس)

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> رسام - أديب - كيماوي - في البترول - أستاذ في الجامعة - إلخ ذلك ؟




طبعاً ماتجيش في السؤال ده وتختار (إلخ ذلك) لأن كده هاتعصبني  :: 
عايزين نعرف مهنتك ؟
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

انا مصر على رأيى :: 
هو يعنى هو
مش انا من انا ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*عدنا مره اخرى لنكمل ونقول بسم الله*



> طيب سؤال لمن أنا 
> إيه هي أكتر قاعة بتكون متواجد فيها ؟


*تقريبا لا توجد قاعة محددة لي لاني اتابع جميع القاعات*




> هو حضرتك من المشرفين
> ولا عضو من الأعضاء الغلابة اللي زينا ؟؟؟


*انا من محبين لابناء مصر سواء كنت مشرف او عضو*




> سؤال لمن أنا
> 
> حضرتك في مصر ولا بره مصر


*انا اقيم في بلاد الله الواسعه*



> ممكن نعرف مجال عملك ؟


*مجال عملي في مجال تخصصي*



> من انا
> أهلا بيك او بيكِ لغاية بس ما نعرف نحدد هل انت راءا ام نونا 
> اول سؤال ليك انت فينك من ساعة ما بنت شهريار نزلت الحلقة الجديدة؟
> وليه اتاخرت كله ده علي بال ما ترد علي الاسئلة الموجهة ليك؟
> سؤال كمان
> هل انت مشارك في مسابقة الكأس لمين؟


*اهلا بيك اختي أم أحمد
كان لدي بعض الاعمال لذلك تأخرت في الرد عليكم
مشاركتي في مسابقة كأس لمن؟ لم يحالفني الحظ لكي اشارك به لكني من المتابعين له*



> عمرك كام سنه .. وعلى ظهره على المنتدى ام لا ..؟


*سؤال مكرر*




> لقبك مكتوب عربي ولا انجليزى؟؟؟


* يعتبر الاثنان معاُ*



> ما هى اهتماماتك .....؟؟ وايه القاعه التى تدخلها كتير ..؟؟


*الاهتمامات القراءه والمنتدى ونت      الجزء الثاني من السؤال مكرر*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو الزبون أتاخر ليه ؟
> يامن أنا 
> عندي سؤالين وترد عليهم بوضوح


لقد أتيت أخي الكريم إبراهيم
طبعا الوضوح هو شعاري 




> أسمك من مقطع واحد ولا أتنين ولا ثلاثة  ؟
> عربي ولا إنجليزي ؟


*اسمي لا يمكن تقطيعه الى أجزاء كما هو اسمك هل يستطيع احد ان يقطعه
الجزء الثاني من السؤال مكرر*




> طبعاً ماتردش على السؤالين دول قبل ماتجاوب السؤال إللي أتسألته قبل كده ... 
> أنت عضو ولا عضوه (ذكر أم أنثى ) ؟ ...


*انا انسان مكون من عدة اعضاء واحتمال كوني ذكر او انثى بالتاكيد واردة*



> طيب يا من انت.....هل تم اختيارك كعضو مثالي قبل كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*المثاليه لا تكون بالاختيار بل يجب أن تكون نابعه من الشخص نفسه*



> من انا.. ايه الاحباط ده 
> 
> ده انت غلبتني يا راجل لما كنت من أنا 
> 
> سؤال محدد وواضح وصرييييييييح 
> 
> حصل وحضرتك رديت على اى موضوع ليا قبل كده ؟؟
> وانا بقول موضوع مش مشاركة 
> 
> راجعة تاني اما اشوف اخرتها ايه


*اهلا اختي نشوى 
اعتقد لا أحد يستطيع أن يغلبك
انا اشارك واقوم بالرد في جميع المواضيع الموضوعه في القاعات
واعتقد انكِ منهم بالطبع*

----------


## فراشة

> طبعاً كلنا هانموت وإحنا لسه بنتعلم ...
> بس أنت بتشتغل إيه يعني ؟
> رسام - أديب - كيماوي - في البترول - أستاذ في الجامعة - إلخ ذلك ؟
> مقيم في مصر ولا خارجها ؟
> مصري ولا جنسيتك إيه ؟ كلنا عرب ...
> 
> أعتقد فراشة كانت هي إللي هاتكسب بس في شخص تاني متوقع وجت سيرته برضه وتوقعه أحد المرور غير إللي قلتِ عليه ممكن يكون ضيف حلقة من أنا الحالية ..
> ثم إن إللي توقع قبل كده يبقى فرصته خلصت على ماأفتكر قوانين من أنا ...
> وبعدين قلنا بلاش التوقعات السريعة ، الراجل (لسه برضه ماأكدش النقطة دي) لسه ماجاوبش على الأسئلة ...
> ...



هههههههههه لا واضح انك بتهدى النفوس على الآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر

بصراحة المفروض يتعطى لكل عضو 3 محاولات
لان من انا يعتبر مش بيجاوب على اى سؤال
سايب الإجابات كلها مفتوحة

هههههههههه
انا قلت محاولتين يعنى المفروض لسه ليا واحده

هاتجنن عايزة اقولها

تسيبونى اقولها وخلاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فرااااااااشة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أتوقع من أنا 
> the chemist 
> ابو أمنية


*أخي الدكتور مصطفى 
الاجابه غير صحيحه*
*أعتقد أ/معتز إبن طيبه*
*إجابات اخرى غير صائبه*



> ميلك أكتر لقاعات الأدب ولا لقاعات البرمجه ولا المناقشات؟


صدقيني اميل الى كل ماهو جديد في جميع القاعات



> لو كان لقاعات الأدب يبقى ممكن تكون 
> 
> حكيم عيون


*لا اعرف ماذا اقول لك لكثرة قولي الاجابه خاطئه*





> طبعاً كلنا هانموت وإحنا لسه بنتعلم ...
> بس أنت بتشتغل إيه يعني ؟
> رسام - أديب - كيماوي - في البترول - أستاذ في الجامعة - إلخ ذلك ؟
> مقيم في مصر ولا خارجها ؟
> مصري ولا جنسيتك إيه ؟ كلنا عرب ...


*عملي او مهنتي هو في مجال تخصصي
مقيم في أرض الله الواسعه
مصري الجنسيه 
أترى كما انا واضح معك* 

*شكرا لكم ومنتظر منكم باقي الاسئله*

----------


## فراشة

بتكتب شعر أو خواطر؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

استنو كدا استنو
عارقين مين دا

دا استاذ سيف الدين وعن ثقة
جوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب نهائى

اوعى تكون انت يا استاذ ابراهيم

----------


## طائر الشرق

سيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف الديـــــــــــــــن
واقطع سندويتشـى ان ماكنش هو
 ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

توقعاتي بين أحمد ناصر وعصفور الشعر ورغم أني حاسس أنه أحمد ناصر 


*
أجابتي هي* *
عصفور الشعر*
بنت شهريار "خدي راحتك في التقييمات السلبية"  ::

----------


## فراشة

وانا المحاولة التالتة اللى عارفة انها مش هاتتحسب

عصفور الشعر

وحتى لو صح استاذ ابراهيم قالها قبلى




> بنت شهريار "خدي راحتك في التقييمات السلبية"


بنت شهريار"ماتخديش راحتك فى التقييمات السلبية"

----------


## طائر الشرق

بنت شهريار ادى لنفسك 3 تقييمات سلبية ::

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير على كل الحضور

  ردك على الاسئله غير واضح يا من انا ..؟؟؟

  ممكن يكون المهندس ahmedab216

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
يارب يا ساتر 

طب يا عبير أنا عندي سؤال..هو مسموح كام مرة نخمن..و لغاية لما تجاوبي على السؤال أكون أنا قريت باقي الصفح..لأني قريت الاتنين الأخرانين بس  

من أنا و الله أعلم أ.أيمن رشدي..
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بصوا بأه
> 
> بما إنى مش ليا مده كافية إنى أعرف إللى كانوا غيبين ورجعوا غير من عدد مشاركاتهم
> 
> وبما إنى عارفة نفسى متسرعة جدا ومش هاصبر لما أسأل
> 
> أتووووووووووووووووووووقع
> 
> 
> ...


الله الله هو دا الكلام
اتسرعى وخمنننننننننى يا فراشة
والتقييمات السالبة كتيررررررررررررررررررر  :: 

والله لسه بدرى بدرى يا من اناااااااااااااااااا
كدا تنكشف من اولها  :Ala: 

نورتينا ونورتى الموضوع يا فراشة
اسعدنى تواجدك معنا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *بيروووووووووووو حبيبتي
> زعيمة العصابه الاولىىىىىىىىى
> متميزة طول عمرك 
> 
> طيب نديها أسئله في من انا ولا نرحموووووووووووووش
> أنت عندك كام سنه ؟؟*


ميوووووووووووووووووووووووويا الجميلة
ياهلا ياهلا
نورك غطا عالكهربا
طفواالنوررررررررررررر  ::p: 

اديلو اديلو الرحمة مش من طباعنا يا اوختشششششششششششى
يا من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
عاوزين السن الحقيقى بلاش تقولنا عيب نسأل الستات عن سنها
ولا تخاف لنقول عليك راجل عجوززززززززززززززززز  ::rolleyes:: 

نورتى غاليتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه يابيرو
> 
> ليه كده
> 
> قلت لك صحييييه بشويش
> 
> بالراحة
> 
> يعنى تمشي علي طراطيف صوابعك
> ...


تجرى فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
ماخلاص قفلنا الباب
وقتلناالبواب
والمفتاح مع من انا
ماهو دايماً المفتاح مع ميييييييييييييين ؟؟
عروستى  :4: 

نورتى ابو امنية الغالى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> iههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> و الله يا جماعة السيط و لا الغني  
> 
> 
> يعني لو بجد عايزين تتاكدوا إذا كان من انا هو ((أنا )) و لا لأ
> 
> هاتوا ربع جنيه 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه يا ايمان يا مظلومة  :l: 
على رايك يا ايمى الصيت ولا الغنا
والله انا لو منك اخد فلوس على التخمينات
لو طلعتى انتى تدفعيها
لو مطلعتيش انتى اخدها انا  ::p: :

هجاوب انا السؤال دا علشان من انا ميتحرجش
هو ياجماعة خريج نحووووووووووو الأمية  ::shit:: 
صح يا عزيزى  :O O:  ؟؟

نورتى حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*اييييييييييييييييييييه دة هو من انا ؟؟ جه
مفيش حد يجي ينادي 
دة إجاباته مفتوووووووووحه ولا عرفنا حاجه
خليكم وراه يا جماعه خلونا نعرف هو مين بالظبط
العصابه هتفضل ورااااااااااااااااااك يا من انا ؟؟؟*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ماما 
> 
> عاملة ايه
> 
> هاتى ايش
> 
> إلا هو الأول
> 
> واحد ولا واحدة
> ...


ايش ؟؟
ايش مرة واحدة ؟؟
ايه الطمع دا 
معرفتيش تربى يامى  :: 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
معاكسة مين
حد يجيبلى تليفوووووووووون ام امنية
على ما اعملها عضوية هنا تتابع معاناااااااااااااااااا
يمكن تطلع هى من انا  :: 

نورت اخى الغالى  :f:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> كدا تنكشف من اولها



طلع أحمد ناصر يعني  :: 

لو طلع أحمد ناصر أو عصفور الشعر يبقى التوقع كان صح ومش مهم التقييم السالب  ::(:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مش عارف ليه يادكتوره حاسه انك انتِ
> 
> وبتشتغلينا انتِ وبيروووو
> 
> اولاً هي قالت انه عنده عيال
> 
> ومشغول علطول ياعني اكيد خلص دراسه
> 
> ومش معقول هتفوتك النقطه دي يادكتور
> ...


ايماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
كدا اربعة
ناقص تخمين وتاخدى نقطة  :Icecream: 
حد يجيبلى هايدى من بيتها بس من رقبتها  :Bounce: 
وكمان نسيتى ترحبى بيا
تصدقى مخدتش بالى وانتى نبهتينى
هاتوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  الى 

هايددددددددددددددى
تحبى تفكرى تانى  :: 

نورتى حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه يا من انونتي يا حبيبتي 
> انتي فيييييييين ؟؟
> هو ادهم مطلع عينك كده


الله الله
فضلتى تقوليلى من انا من انا
اهو جه يا حبيبتى
فين النباهة
انتى بالذاااااااااااااات تلاته تقييم سالب  :Baby2: 


ايمان الشامى 5/0  :: 
ولسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى ياجميلة  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مش عارف ده توقع ولا تمنى
> 
> انا حاسس انه حبيب قلبى القائد الكبير
> 
> محمد بك.. a_leader


ياويلكم ياويلكم دكتور عصام
وقلبببببببببببببببببببك دايما دليلك
نصيحة منى .. اوعى تمشى وراة  :: 

نورتى اخى العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حمدالله على السلامة يا جميل
> منورة
> هو فين بقى مين أنا
> لسه مستخبى


هنووووووووووووووووءة
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيكِ حبيبتى
من انا ظهر وبااااااااااااااان
بس لسه منكشفش
متقوليلى مين هو وتاخدى خمسة وسبعين قشششششششششش  ::'(: 

نورتى حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *شفتي يا إيمان
> 
> سؤال في الجون أهو
> 
> أي خدمة
> 
> أول ما هايجاوب
> هانعرف على طول
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوووووووووى المنتخب المصرى دا ياغادة
بس ياخووووووووووووووفى لتطلع أوووووووووووووووت  :Mad: 

نورتى حبيبتى
فكرى تااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى  :O O: 
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ممكن مى مؤمن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عبير ماتغشيشينا يا عبير

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *
> 
> وأنا قلت لك يا إيمان قبل كده
> كل الأهلاوية كده
> لُطاف ، خُفاف ، ظُراف
> وبيشيّلوا الزمالك أهداف
> بالآلاف
> 
> ههههههههههههه
> ...


والله والله والله
استااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذة ورئيسة قسم فى تهدية النفوس ياغادة
يارب ميكونش حد هنا زملكاوى
واضح ان من انا هيتخطف انهاردة
داااااااااااا لو طلع اهلاوى
يبقى هو مييييييييييييييين  :CHYTRY: 

فنكر فنكر فنكر ياقمرررررررررررررررررررررر  :Bye:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اخيرا  يا بيرو
> نورتي الدنيا يا قمر
> وشكرا علي من انا اللي بتعمل شغل وجو حلو في القاعة


ام احممممممممممممممممممد
ولكم ولكم ولكم
نورتى حبيبتى ورفيقة الكفاااااااااااااح  :Evil 2: 
اسعدنى تواجدك ومرورك العاطر
دمتِ بخير
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *حيث إني أخدت الصفحة دي لحسابي
> ودفعت المقدم والباقي على 36 سنة
> 
> فأنا أحب أبدي إعجابي الشديد
> جداً 
> جداً جداً يعني 
> مش أي كلام والله !
> 
> بفكرة المسابقة الرائعة دي
> ...


والله ياغادة جمال الحلقة بوجودكم وردودكم الجميلة المرحة
يارب دايماً متجمعين بألف خير
ويفضل من انا كدا مجمعنا دايماً

تدفعى كام واقولك هو مين  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حاسة ان من انا هيطلع الكيمائي
> الاستاذ ابو امنية


يا احساسااااااااااااتك يا اوختشى  :O O: 
خمنى خمنى
فاضلك زلطة وتلطعى برررررررررررررررررررة  ::cop::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مين ده يا هايدي ؟
> 
> 
> فريق تليفونات طنطا ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> *


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو فريق تليفونات طنطا دا
بس هو لما بيحب يلعب ماتش
بيلعبه فى السنترال ؟؟

وطبعا فانلتهم عليها ارقام
من زيرو لتسعة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مبروك رجوعك بنت شهريار .. ومنوره


يبارك الله فيكِ روزى
نورتى الموضوع والقاعة كلها حبيبتى
اسعدنى تواجدك ومرورك العاطر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *الموضوع قلب كورة خلاص دة لو من انا؟ فكر يدخل هيهرب من الكور الي هتتحدف في وشه 
> فيييييينك يا من أنا ؟؟
> تعالى ما تخفش هم هيسكتوا خلاص*


وجون وجون وجووووووووووووووووووووووون  :Gun2: 
مى كارت احمر  :: 
سيادتك جاية تعملى حكم ولا تخمنى  :2: 
ولا انتى افتكاسة عالفاضى
خمنى بقى هنتفضضضضضضضضضح قدام الشعب  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هو الزبون أتاخر ليه ؟
> يامن أنا 
> عندي سؤالين وترد عليهم بوضوح **
> 
> أسمك من مقطع واحد ولا أتنين ولا ثلاثة  ؟
> عربي ولا إنجليزي ؟
> 
> طبعاً ماتردش على السؤالين دول قبل ماتجاوب السؤال إللي أتسألته قبل كده ... 
> أنت *عضو* ولا عضوه (ذكر أم أنثى ) ؟ ...
> ...


الزبون بيصحوة يافندم
نومه تقييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل  :Banned2: 

والله يا اساذ ابراهيم التفييم السالب دى فكررررررررررررة
بس لما اتضرب هقول استاذ ابراهيم هم اللى قاااااااااااااااااااااااااالى
انفذ الفكرة  :Icecream:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شكرا أختي الكريمه عبير على هذة الدعوة الطيبه 
> مجمتعين دائما اخواني واخواتي على الخير
> ونبدأبالرد على الاسئله ونقول بسم الله*


اشهد ان لاااااااااااااا اله الا ااااااااااااااالله
اخيراً ظهر وبان
والله انا كنت ابتديت افقد الامل فى سيادتك
انا عارفة فرق التوقيت ممكن يعمل بلااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 
اه سورى هنكتم خالص اهو  :O O: 

نورت ضيفنا العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> احساسى بيقولى انه استاذ ابراهيم
> dragon shadow
> 
> الفوز لنا الفوز لنا


فوز .. فى الاحلاااااااااااااام فى الاحلااااااااااااااااااام
ياجماعه هاتوا بودا يحلها  :Smart:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *أخي الكيميائي انا ترابي*



ياخوووووووووووووووفى لينفضوك  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اممممممممممممممممممممم


ياخوووووووووووووفى يابدران
بخاف انا من اممممممممم دى
ربنا يستر  :Wacko:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طبعاً ماتجيش في السؤال ده وتختار (إلخ ذلك) لأن كده هاتعصبني 
> عايزين نعرف مهنتك ؟


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله انا متأكدة انه هيجاوب بكل صراحة ويقول الخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مي مؤمن

> ممكن مى مؤمن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> عبير ماتغشيشينا يا عبير


*مين دة انا من انا ؟؟؟
وانا هعرف ارد بالغمووووووووووض دة حرام عليكي* 

عارفين انا بشك انه اهلاوي شديد
او سامح عطيه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> سيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف الديـــــــــــــــن
> واقطع سندويتشـى ان ماكنش هو


طيب هات حته   :Eat: 





> توقعاتي بين أحمد ناصر وعصفور الشعر ورغم أني حاسس أنه أحمد ناصر 
> 
> 
> *
> أجابتي هي* *
> عصفور الشعر*
> بنت شهريار "خدي راحتك في التقييمات السلبية"


بعد اللفة دى فى الاجابة
هقول عروووووووووووستى  ::eek:: 
التقييمات بقت بالجملة يافندم  ::uff:: 




> وانا المحاولة التالتة اللى عارفة انها مش هاتتحسب
> 
> عصفور الشعر
> 
> وحتى لو صح استاذ ابراهيم قالها قبلى
> 
> 
> "


ليييييييييييه مش هتتحسب يافراشة ؟؟
لو صح واول واحدة قلتيها هتتحسب ياقمر




> بنت شهريار"ماتخديش راحتك فى التقييمات السلبية


تدفعى كااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام  :3: 





> بنت شهريار ادى لنفسك 3 تقييمات سلبية


لا والله منى لك انت وبودا  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير على كل الحضور
> 
>   ردك على الاسئله غير واضح يا من انا ..؟؟؟
> 
>   ممكن يكون المهندس ahmedab216


وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآدى تخمين جديد
مستر احمد 1/0
مسائك ورد وفل وياسمين روزى  :f: 





> *
> يارب يا ساتر 
> 
> طب يا عبير أنا عندي سؤال..هو مسموح كام مرة نخمن..و لغاية لما تجاوبي على السؤال أكون أنا قريت باقي الصفح..لأني قريت الاتنين الأخرانين بس  
> 
> من أنا و الله أعلم أ.أيمن رشدي..
> *


ياساتر ياسااااااااتر من قنطرة الدفاااااااااتر
يااااااااااااااااااااااا من انااااااااااااااااااااا

والله يا سارة كان التخمين ثلاث مرات فقط
بس الحلقة دى علشان الغياااااااااااااب
التخمينات مفتوحة
براحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك
نورتى حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طلع أحمد ناصر يعني 
> 
> لو طلع أحمد ناصر أو عصفور الشعر يبقى التوقع كان صح ومش مهم التقييم السالب


ماهم معاهم عليهم عليهم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ممكن مى مؤمن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> عبير ماتغشيشينا يا عبير


ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششش
وتخمين جديد آخر
مى مؤمن افتكاستششششششى 1/0

نورتى ايمو
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أختي العزيزة بنت شهريار
بقولك إيه
بالنسبة لحبايبنا إللي يستحقوا كل التقييمات السلبية عن جدارة بما فيهم العبد لله  باقترح ترحليها على حسابي أنا ، ومستعد أتقيم بدالهم ...
عندي وسع في الموضوع ده **
بس لو طلع تخميني صح كل مشرف يديني عشر تقييمات إيجابية ويدي كل زائر للموضوع 10 تقييمات سلبية ، عايز النقاط كلها حمرا ...
طبعاً أنت عارفه أني جاي أهدي النفوس  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

عندي سؤال مهم للغاية القصوي ....
يعني كل واحد يقدر يخمن كام مرة وبدون إصابات :: 
 :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مين دة انا من انا ؟؟؟
> وانا هعرف ارد بالغمووووووووووض دة حرام عليكي* 
> 
> عارفين انا بشك انه اهلاوي شديد
> او سامح عطيه


والله يامى يا باللى بشوفه دا مستبعدش أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأى شىء
مع من انا هتشوف اللى عمررررررررررك ما شفته
شُكِ ياختى شُكِ
اذن انتِ دبوووووووووووس  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

من أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هتلف فى الاجابة 
هجيلك من الناحية التانية
هترد من الباب هطلعلك من الشباك

من انا
هل
هل
هل
لك احد من أفراد  أسرتك هنا فى المنتدى ؟
 وما إسمه فى حالة وجودى ؟؟

حد من عيلة من أنا يعنى
متقوليش كلكم اخواتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لى عـــــــــودة
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

فينك من زمان يابنت شهريار 
رجعت الحيوية للمنتدى
ربنا يبارك لك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ايماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> كدا اربعة
> ناقص تخمين وتاخدى نقطة 
> حد يجيبلى هايدى من بيتها بس من رقبتها 
> وكمان نسيتى ترحبى بيا
> تصدقى مخدتش بالى وانتى نبهتينى
> هاتوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  الى 
> 
> هايددددددددددددددى
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جيت اهو بتزعقي ليه الجيران على صوتك

صاحتني من النوم مفزوعه 

بصي مهو يا إيمان يا إيمان

بجد من انا غامض جداً

ومش راضي يفك اي لغز

حنني قلبه علينا يابيرو 

ولو طلعت إيمان الفديه حتكون كبيره اوي علشان ارجعهلكم تاني*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أختي العزيزة بنت شهريار
> بقولك إيه
> بالنسبة لحبايبنا إللي يستحقوا كل التقييمات السلبية عن جدارة بما فيهم العبد لله  باقترح ترحليها على حسابي أنا ، ومستعد أتقيم بدالهم ...
> عندي وسع في الموضوع ده **
> بس لو طلع تخميني صح كل مشرف يديني عشر تقييمات إيجابية ويدي كل زائر للموضوع 10 تقييمات سلبية ، عايز النقاط كلها حمرا ...
> طبعاً أنت عارفه أني جاي أهدي النفوس


دا إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإيه الطيبه دى
خلاص يا فندم انا موافقة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى تهدية نفوس على حق
تهدية تولع ناااااااااااااااااااااااار
انا مستعدة أنفذ بس النتيجة عليك
انا ماليش دعوة  :: 
حضرتك المسئووووووووووووووول
والنتيجة فى كلتا الحالتين عليييييييييييييك 

هاااااااااااااااااا تحب تفكر تانى  :: 
أنا بقول فكر تانى  :: 






> عندي سؤال مهم للغاية القصوي ....
> يعني كل واحد يقدر يخمن كام مرة وبدون إصابات


والله داحسب فريق سيادتك
ان كنت تابع لفريق الاهلى فاتخمينات سيادتك 4/3

امااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ان كنت تابع لفريق الزمالك فالنتيجة هتكون 1/6

اما الاسماعيلى فى أزهى عصوره فاهتكوووووووون 4/0

اما الاتحاد السكندرى فى أرضه وملعبه فالنتيجة هتكون 5/2

أما إن كنت من فريق أبناء مصر 
المنتصر دااااااااااااااااااااائما وأبداً 
وفى الصدارة حااااااااااااااااالا بااااااااااااااااااااااالا
فا بإذن الله ( علشان الحاسدين والحاقدين والجعانين )
فداااااااااااااااااااااااااااائماً وأبدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وجون وجون وجوووووووووووووووون


وضحت الإجابة يا فندم :4: 
انا قلت اهدى النفوس شوية  :: 
وأى خدعة نحن هنااااااااااااااااااااااا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> فينك من زمان يابنت شهريار 
> رجعت الحيوية للمنتدى
> ربنا يبارك لك


ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك استاذ ابراهيم
الحيوية والمرح بتواجدنا معاً
يارب دائماً متجمعين بكل خير وود
دمت بخير اخى الفاضل
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جيت اهو بتزعقي ليه الجيران على صوتك
> 
> صاحتني من النوم مفزوعه 
> 
> بصي مهو يا إيمان يا إيمان
> 
> بجد من انا غامض جداً
> ...


وهو حد قالك تنامى عند الجيران
مفيش مكان فى بيتكم ولا ايه  ::p: 

احنن قلبه ؟؟ حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر
الهى يحنن قلبك عليهم يامن انا
الهى تحن وترد ردت الميـ اقصد ردت البركة فيك يا من انا
الهى ترد بقى اجابة مباشرة ومتطلعش فاوووووووووووووووووول

حلو كدا يا هايدى  :Icecream:

----------


## بنت شهريار

هاروح


واجى



الاقيكم 



جبتووووووووووووووووه

^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^

علشان العشا جاهز  مش علشان حاجه  :: 


لى عودة
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *مين دة انا من انا ؟؟؟
> وانا هعرف ارد بالغمووووووووووض دة حرام عليكي* 
> 
> عارفين انا بشك انه اهلاوي شديد
> او سامح عطيه


وليه لألألألألألألألألألألأ

صدقينى إنتى

ولو صح خدى الورده دى  :f: 

ولو غلط خديها برضه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وليه لألألألألألألألألألألأ
> 
> صدقينى إنتى
> 
> ولو صح خدى الورده دى 
> 
> ولو غلط خديها برضه


 ::'(: 
وانا ماليش وردة ولا ايه
طب هاتى تلاته جنيه اشترى عقد فل  :Baby2:

----------


## hanoaa

إيه الدوشة دى
مش عارفه اركز و لا فى مذاكرة ولا حتى فى القاعات التانيه
حتى مش عارفه ارد على المشاركات
صوتكوا جايب اخر الدنيا
و بعدين ماله مين أنا
زى مايكون مش عارف نفسه
طيب و اللى مش عارف نفسه ده إحنا الأعضاء الغلابه هانعرفه ازاى
ياريت يفكها شويه
و يفتح حنفيه المعلومات سنه صغيره
يعنى بدال نقط خليها سرسوب
و لا نجيب عمك برعى السباك

----------


## مي مؤمن

> وليه لألألألألألألألألألألأ
> 
> صدقينى إنتى
> 
> ولو صح خدى الورده دى 
> 
> ولو غلط خديها برضه


*مرسي يا قمر على الوردة
بس كنت اتمنى اني اكون من أنا ؟؟ علشان اريحك وما ازعلكيش برضو
عبيرررررررررررررررر الحقي العصابه بيتشك فيا يعني انتي تعملي الموضوع ويتشك فيا انا
اظهر يا من انا وخلصنا من الورطه دي بقى*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> وانا ماليش وردة ولا ايه
> طب هاتى تلاته جنيه اشترى عقد فل


بس كده

إتفضلى يا بيرو




يارب يعجبك

مش هاتقوليلى بقا مين من أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*هو من أنا مبيردش ليه 
لحسن يكون نسي هو مين 
*

----------


## نشــــوى

> ]
> 
> *اهلا اختي نشوى 
> اعتقد لا أحد يستطيع أن يغلبك
> انا اشارك واقوم بالرد في جميع المواضيع الموضوعه في القاعات
> واعتقد انكِ منهم بالطبع*


مممم لا احد يستطيع ان يغلبني  :1: 

اذن من انا عضو قديم وكان شاهد عليا لما كنت من انا  :Afro: 

يبقى اتوقع انه هيكون يا اما لولي ::-s:  


 او اوشا  ::mm::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> وانا ماليش وردة ولا ايه
> طب هاتى تلاته جنيه اشترى عقد فل


وانا عاوز زيها
اجيب  خس :Baby2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> وانا عاوز زيها
> اجيب  خس


ومش عاوز جزر؟؟؟؟   :Wacko: 

إنت فين يا من أنا؟؟؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

خلاص يا جماعة عرفتوه ولا لسه ... 

اقوووووووووووول 

ولا استنى شوية يمكن حد يعرفه غيرى 

باين عليه حقوووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياصباح الخير ياللى هنا
وياصباح الفل ياللى هناااااااااك

ايه ؟؟ خير ؟؟ فين ؟؟
مش قلنا ياجماعة محدش يخطفه الا بعد الحلقة
دا كلااااااااااااااااااااام

انت ياعم من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::(: 
مدة الحلقة اربع ايام
سيادتك ناوى تقضى التلاته الاباقيين لابد فى الدرة  ::@: 
وتطلع تقول انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 
اظهر وبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  :Ranting2: 

ما قلتلكم صحوووووووووووووووووووووووة 

جمعة مباركة
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا مسيو من انا
مين اصحابك فى المنتدى ؟؟
طبعا هتطلع روحنا ومش هتقول
طيب اول حروف فى اسماءهم ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

وبمناسبة التراب اللى زوغت منه عند أبو امنية 

مقيم فى بلدك ولا سواااااااااااااااااااااااااااح ؟؟

يارب تتخطف يا من انا هيه بقى  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إيه الدوشة دى
> مش عارفه اركز و لا فى مذاكرة ولا حتى فى القاعات التانيه
> حتى مش عارفه ارد على المشاركات
> صوتكوا جايب اخر الدنيا
> و بعدين ماله مين أنا
> زى مايكون مش عارف نفسه
> طيب و اللى مش عارف نفسه ده إحنا الأعضاء الغلابه هانعرفه ازاى
> ياريت يفكها شويه
> و يفتح حنفيه المعلومات سنه صغيره
> ...


هنتلكك بققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققى
اولا انتوا اللى مش عارفين تذاكروا
ثانيا وهو المطلوب اثباته ماتروحوش قاعات تانية غيرنا  :: 

والله يا اوختشى كتابلة اسمه فى ورقه
علشان الزهايمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هتظهر وتعترف ولا نجيب عم بررررررررررررررررررررررعى  :Afro: 

صباح الفل يا هنوءة  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مرسي يا قمر على الوردة
> بس كنت اتمنى اني اكون من أنا ؟؟ علشان اريحك وما ازعلكيش برضو
> عبيرررررررررررررررر الحقي العصابه بيتشك فيا يعني انتي تعملي الموضوع ويتشك فيا انا
> اظهر يا من انا وخلصنا من الورطه دي بقى*


حااااااااااااش وكلاااااااااااااا ونط فى الحلة
بكرة كب شىء ينكشششششششششششفن ويبان يا اوختشى





يا من أنا 
عندك فى البيت حيوااااااااااااااااااانات ؟؟

----------


## نشــــوى

من انا 

مش صباح الخير  ::rolleyes:: 

اتفضل رد علينااااااااااااا
ما بتتكلمش ليه يا من انا :Girl (4): 
حد مزعلك؟؟
قوللي بس لو حد مزعلك انا هعرف شغلي معاه .. 

ممكن اسألك سؤال طيب .. ولا يعصبك .. ولا ينرفزك  :: 

قوللي يا من انا .. انا اتكلمت معاك على الماسنجر قبل كده ؟؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

سؤالى ليك يا من انا وهايكون اخير بيتهيألى

هل انت اشتركت قبل كدا فى موضوع دعوة للتفكير؟
وجاوب مباشرة زى الضربة الحرة اللى ما بتتلمسش

----------


## مـن أنا؟

:Gun2: *السلام عليكم يا شباب و صبايا 
انا جيب تاني 
اكيد نورت الصفحه كلها 
دي اقل حاجه بعملها لما باجي 
هيااااااااااحم 
حد خالع راسو ولا كيتفو ولا اي حاجه 
مع من انا مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك معايا* 


> هل
> لك احد من أفراد أسرتك هنا فى المنتدى ؟
> وما إسمه فى حالة وجودى ؟؟
> 
> حد من عيلة من أنا يعنى
> متقوليش كلكم اخواتى



والله و على ما اعتقد و من قال لا اعلم فقد افتى 

انا كان فيه بس من زماااااااااااااااان 

و من نحيت الاسم فا مش فاكر لانو كان من زمااااااااااااااااان

و اكيد مش هقول احنا اخوات لحسن يكون في نفسي حاجه كده ولا كده و حوار الاخوات مش هينفع وش  ::h:: 


> مقيم فى بلدك ولا سواااااااااااااااااااااااااااح ؟؟
> 
> يارب تتخطف يا من انا هيه بقى


انا شغال كلو على كلو 

بس والله فكرتيني بالاغنيه غنو معايا يا جماعه 
سوااااااااااااااح و وانا ماشي ليالي سوااااح 

يلا غنو الله هغني لوحدي 

و من نحيت الخطف انا مستعد اتخطف بس منك انتي  :;):  




> يا من أنا 
> عندك فى البيت حيوااااااااااااااااااانات ؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا فاضي اربي حيوانات و لعب العيال ده  :O O: 
بس لو تحبيني اربي حيوانا اربي عشان عيونك  :1: 




> من انا 
> 
> مش صباح الخير 
> 
> اتفضل رد علينااااااااااااا


الله الله طيب مش رااااادد مش رااادد 
يلا تعالو صلحوني يلا  :Bounce: 




> حد مزعلك؟؟
> قوللي بس لو حد مزعلك انا هعرف شغلي معاه .. 
> 
> ممكن اسألك سؤال طيب .. ولا يعصبك .. ولا ينرفزك 
> 
> قوللي يا من انا .. انا اتكلمت معاك على الماسنجر قبل كده ؟؟


بتخلقششششش لسه الي يفكر يزعلني
لا خليكي مرتاحه بس لو حد زعلك انا في الخدمه  :Gun2: 

لا انا اتنرفزت خلاص ال حد يخطفني ال 
ما شاء الله عليا يا ما شاء الله انا شخص حبوب و لزوز و كل الناس بتعززني  و بيغنولي اغنيه هيفاء وهبي : يا جميل يا عسوله يا شخصيه متتكررش بسحوله مش معقوله  :Poster Sss: 

يلا الواحد متواضع مش هيتكلم عن نفسو كتير  :Elvis: 





> سؤالى ليك يا من انا وهايكون اخير بيتهيألى
> 
> هل انت اشتركت قبل كدا فى موضوع دعوة للتفكير؟
> وجاوب مباشرة زى الضربة الحرة اللى ما بتتلمسش


دعوه لي ايه يا اخويا  :Dry: 
ربنا يكفيك شر المرض والله منا فاكر حاجه 
بس جايز مفيش حاجه بعيده عن ربنا  :Beer:

----------


## مي مؤمن

> خلاص يا جماعة عرفتوه ولا لسه ... 
> 
> اقوووووووووووول 
> 
> ولا استنى شوية يمكن حد يعرفه غيرى 
> 
> باين عليه حقوووووووووووووووووووووول


انجززززززززز وقولنا وخلصنا بقىىىىىىى
لحسن من انا ذلناااااااااااا خاااااااااالص ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## بنت شهريار

انت يا عم يا بتاع هيفااااااااااااااااااا
ومفيش حاجة تيجى كدا اهدا حبيبى كدا واررررررررررررجع زى زماااااااااااااااااااااان
يابنى اسمعنى هتنرفزى هتاكل ضرب كماااااااااااااااااااااااااان


اشوووووووووووووووف فييييييييييييييييييييييك ست اشهرررررررررررررررررررررررر
انت واللى اختارتك (( اللى هى اناااااااااا ))
واضح انى هاكل ضرررررررررررررررب فى الاخر

وكمان بتعاكسنى !!
يابابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
عريس يا اماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت ياعم انت 
اسمك من كام حرف ؟؟ 
وفيه فواصل ولا لاء ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ايه يا جماعه الاسائله  الكتيانه دي 

شويه شويه تقولولي عندك خمس صوابع زي االناس ولا 

اجي اقولوكو تسالو ايه ولا ايه

----------


## بنت شهريار

يعنى مش كفاية مدوخنا لا ولمممممممممممممممممممممممض كمان

على رأى سعيد صالح فى مدرسة المشاغبين
كنست عليك السيدة زينب
كشفت راسى واجتهتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
قلتلها يام العواجز يام العواجز
يقعدلها فى صحتها وعافيتها وكلب الجيران ياررررررررررررررب
يارب عفت بنت عبد الجليل
اشوفها متشحتفه يارب
اشوفها متشحته ومن انا مدوخها زى ماهو مدوخنا ياررررررررررررررررررررررب
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


يامن اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مشاركاتك .. فوق الالف ولا الالفين والا التلاته ولا الاربعة ولا الخمسة ؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه يا جماعه الاسائله  الكتيانه دي


كتبانة !!
انت امبارح كنت عاملنا المتنبى 
انهاردة بقيت صايع بحرررررررررررررر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياخوفى تطلع بكرة شعبان عبد الرحيم  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

انا بقول من انا يبقي مي مؤمن ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ما أنا قلت كده يا أم أحمد
محدش صدقنى
وجت مى مؤمن تقول لأ

بس شكلها هى

يا من أنااا

إنت مى مؤمن ولا لأ؟

----------


## hanoaa

أنتوا لسه عندكوا أمل إنه يقول جمله مفيدة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*من انا قلب شعبي طيب اديها حته العنب بقى 

طيب احب اسأل يا من انا هل لك اعمال في اي قاعه من قاعات الإبداع ..؟

الإجابه يا نعم يا لا مش عايزه فلسفه الله يفتح عليك*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ياااااااااااااااااااااا  جماعة

أحاسيسيسي..و مشاعري..بتقول اننا بيتلعب بينا من الحاضرة بعد غياب دي..

ايوة ..تمااااااااااااام..انا اقصد بنت شهريار اللي مربيالنا الرعب في المنتدى


توقعي..إن من أنا..........................بنت شهريار

ليه لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

اة يا عصابة يامظلومة ياحناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااا
 ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

لالالالا..بريئة بريئة

يا من انا..انت بشنب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا و سؤالي كمان سخيف جدا..قال يعني انا اعرف شكل اعضاء المنتدى  ::   :: 

بس اهي اي حاجة تدلنا بنكلم مؤنث و لا مذكر

اللي كل يوم بحال في إجاباته..

جاوب لو سمحت

----------


## بنت شهريار

هو انا غلسة كدا؟؟
دا من انا واكل سد الحنك
انا واكلة رجلين فراخ
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

طالما بنت شهريار  عاملة فيها الملاك اللي واقع مالسما

و بريئة براءة القطة بعد الاستحمام

مشاعيري..و احاسيسي..بتقول انها أم أحمد

ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياعم جاوب ياعم
استنوا ابعتله قنبلة تصحية
نومة تقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

----------


## بنت شهريار

ام احمد البريئة النسمة القطقوطة يطلع من كل دا ؟؟
يام احمد يا تبع فريق المظاليييييييييييييييم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انت ياعم من اناااااااااااااااااا
قربت اتضرب بجدددددددددددددددددددددد
وصلت للقنابل وبومب رمضااااااااااااااااان
انت فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


بتذاكر لنفسك ؟؟ ولا بتذاكر لحد ؟؟؟  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامن اناااااااااااااااااااانت بتمضى فى دفتر الخصور ؟؟
واتخصم منك كام الشهر دا ؟؟
اعتررررررررررررررررررررررررررف

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم..


يا جماعة..............ام انا


تقريبا ..............نشوى

----------


## بنت شهريار

يادى الحووووووووووووسة
والله لبعد كدا عندكم تلات تخمينات
انتوا خايين تخمنوا ولا تسئلواااااااااااااااا
كله منك يا من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*

اناااااااااااااااااا جييييييييييييييييييييت اهو
نعم ايه الازعاج دة مش تسيبوا الواحد يمكن نايم ولا بيشربله سجاره مع قهوة محوجه 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					
				
كتبانة !!
انت امبارح كنت عاملنا المتنبى 
انهاردة بقيت صايع بحرررررررررررررر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياخوفى تطلع بكرة شعبان عبد الرحيم


ممكن تلقيني اي حااااااااااااااااجه
ونقول ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه وهبطل السجاير ............................
وهكون انسان جديد ومن اول يناير ..... خلاص هقتل عبيررررررررررررررررر 
واييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


*

----------


## نشــــوى

> اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم..
> 
> 
> يا جماعة..............ام انا
> 
> 
> تقريبا ..............نشوى


مين يا ايمــان 

لا لا  مش انا .. انا لو كنت من انا .. كنتي هتلاقيني برد من غير ما الناس تتكلم ::-s:  

من انااااااااا.. انت ماجاوبتش على سؤالي.. ايه الالغاز اللى انت جاوبت بيها دي 
فهمت كده ايه انا من اجابتك دي   :Girl (24):

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم احمد
					
				
انا بقول من انا يبقي مي مؤمن







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ضابط الشرطه
					
				
ما أنا قلت كده يا أم أحمد
محدش صدقنى
وجت مى مؤمن تقول لأ

بس شكلها هى

يا من أنااا

إنت مى مؤمن ولا لأ؟


دي اخرررررررررررررررررررتها طلعت واحدة ستتتتتتتتتت وكمان من العصابه 
حد شافني عامل ضفاير ولا ايييييييييييييييه 

انا هريحكم خلاص 
انا




^



^




^



^





^











^





^




^





^




^ 

انا 







^










^
^






^
^

من انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*

----------


## نشــــوى

*ثكر يا ناس 
 ثكررررررررررر







ما تقول انت مين وخلصنااااااااا*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hanoaa
					
				
أنتوا لسه عندكوا أمل إنه يقول جمله مفيدة


دايما تطلعوا عليا اشاعات كدة .............
دة انا كل كلامي جمل مفيده 
اهو انا من انا ؟؟ 
عضو من أعضاء المنتدى كل دي مش جمل مفيدة ..........







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدي دياب
					
				
من انا قلب شعبي طيب اديها حته العنب بقى 

طيب احب اسأل يا من انا هل لك اعمال في اي قاعه من قاعات الإبداع ..؟

الإجابه يا نعم يا لا مش عايزه فلسفه الله يفتح عليك


كل جيييييييييي........... انا هعمل حلقه مخصصه فيها ما يطلبه المستمعون 

هو في قاعة اسمها قاعة الإبداع دي جديدة دي يا هايدي ولا ايه


واضح انه الكل غلب حمااااااااااااره
اه يا واد يا من انا يا فتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك يا مودخهم 

*

----------


## نشــــوى

عارفة لو طلعتي مي مؤمن هعمل فيكي اييييييييييييه ..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*من انا طلع ذكي جداً علشان كاتب المشاركه دي

بطريقة اهلاوي شديد وطبعاً هو مريحنيش ولا جاوب على سؤالي

فأنا هتوقع انه اهلاوي شديد

ولنـــــــــــــــــا الله*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياااااااااااااااااااااا مدوخهم انت
دا انت هتاكل ضرررررررررررررررب
وخلى باااااااااااااااالك
انا مش هحوش عنك
انا ولاااااااااااااااا اعرفك  :: 


من انا .. لعبت من انا قبل كدا ؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

تكونيش أوشا  :Confused: 

بس برضه إجابتي زي ماهيا

----------


## loly_h

*زعيمة عصابة مصر الأولــــــــى
دخلت الموضوع من دقايق والله 
وبصراحة إتفاجئت لما لقيت إن فى 11 صفحة موش قرأتهم
بسم الله ماشاء الله يعنى بس يمكن شوية قر على من أنا 
ممكن يتكعبل ويروح واقع فيقر على إسمه طوالى
تحية سريعــــــــة لبيرو حبيبة قلبى
ولأحلى من أنــــــــــا
وراجعة طبعا بالليموناضة وعلشان أكتشف
سر شويبس ... اقصد من أنــــــــا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

هنقضيها تخمينات
بعد كدا التخمين بخمسة جنيه

فين الاسئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئلة .. ال يعنى من انا بيجاوب
منك لبياعين التين الشوووووووووووكى ياغلبى يامن انا

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من أنا قلب على الوش التاني
حد يبخر الموضوع يا ناس

امبارح..
أنا عضو مكون من عدة أعضاء.
يا ابنتي مش عارف ايه.


و النهاردة سوااااااااااح

ايه ده ايه ده ؟؟؟؟احنا فينا من الحركات دي..

خرجتوا الواحد عن مشاعيره 


يا من أنا..اختار 

اسمك مكون من..

مقطع واحد _ مقطعين _ثلاثة

عمرك..

من 20-25  و لا 25-30 ولا 30-فما فوق

اهو سهل اهو 
*

----------


## loly_h

*انا موش لاقية ولا جملة مفيدة
ولا معلومة واحدة تخلينى اعرف مبدأيا
من أنا ميل ولا فيميل؟؟
ياريت تجاوبنى ياحاج من أنا ربنا ينجحك
انت أنثى ولا ذكـــــــر
اهو كتبتها بالعربى وبالإنجليزى علشان الاقى إجابة
وأغلب نشاطك فى أى قاعة
يلا شد حيلك الليموناضة فى الطريق ليك اهو*

----------


## بنت شهريار

بيتغدى وجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

طفاااااااااااااسة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

والنبى ناولونى الولااااااااااااااااااعة
عاوز اولع روماااااااااااا بحالهااااااااااااااا

احنا هنقضيها لماضة واشتغالات ؟؟
انتوا خمنتوا المنتدى كلااااااااااااااااااااااااته
ببناتة بحريمه بشنباته بشربااااااااااااااااااااااته
وبردووووووووووووووووووو محدش عرفنى
عيب عيب عيب





> ياااااااااااااااااااااا  جماعة
> 
> أحاسيسيسي..و مشاعري..بتقول اننا بيتلعب بينا من الحاضرة بعد غياب دي..
> 
> ايوة ..تمااااااااااااام..انا اقصد بنت شهريار اللي مربيالنا الرعب في المنتدى
> 
> 
> توقعي..إن من أنا..........................بنت شهريار
> 
> ليه لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ايووووووووون
حاضررررررررررر بعد الغياب
واللى حضنى معرفش يصرفنى  ::p: 

هى بنت شهريار دى هتنطلنا فى كل الآآآآآآآآآآآآعاااااااااااااااااااات
لا انا مش بنت شهريار
ولا اعرف حد من عيلته شهريار





> طالما بنت شهريار  عاملة فيها الملاك اللي واقع مالسما
> 
> و بريئة براءة القطة بعد الاستحمام
> 
> مشاعيري..و احاسيسي..بتقول انها أم أحمد
> 
> ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ملاك ؟؟
اه ملاك من بتوع جهنم
فالحه بس كل شوية تقول منكم لبياعين البطاطا والتين الشوكى
قاعدين فى سوق الخضار احنا
(( محدش يقولها والنبى  :O O:  ))





> لالالالا..بريئة بريئة
> 
> يا من انا..انت بشنب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> لا و سؤالي كمان سخيف جدا..قال يعني انا اعرف شكل اعضاء المنتدى  
> 
> بس اهي اي حاجة تدلنا بنكلم مؤنث و لا مذكر
> 
> اللي كل يوم بحال في إجاباته..
> ...


ايه السئلة المحرجة دى
هو مفيش رجالة من غير شنبات ولا ايه
ان شالله اعدم الحلاق اللى جنبنا انا من غير شنب

هو سؤال واحد كل مشاركة
انتوا كلكوا حليااااااااااااااا ولا اااااااااااااااااااااااايه







> اة يا عصابة يامظلومة ياحناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااا


اووووووووووووووووووووى
هتقوليلى  :1: 
ونعم العصابات
بتاعت النونات
ابقوا قابلونى لو فلحتم 





> هو انا غلسة كدا؟؟
> دا من انا واكل سد الحنك
> انا واكلة رجلين فراخ
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> ياعم جاوب ياعم
> استنوا ابعتله قنبلة تصحية
> نومة تقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


لا والله انا اتغديت سمك مشوى
ماليش فى اللحوم

ومبحبش القنابل والله يابنت ابوها
مبغيرش الصنف

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يادى الحووووووووووووسة
> والله لبعد كدا عندكم تلات تخمينات
> انتوا خايين تخمنوا ولا تسئلواااااااااااااااا
> كله منك يا من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*ماذا فعلت انا أختي عبير اني بريء براءة الذئب من دمي يعقوب* 




> من انااااااااا.. انت ماجاوبتش على سؤالي.. ايه الالغاز اللى انت جاوبت بيها دي 
> فهمت كده ايه انا من اجابتك دي


*إجابتي واضحه وصريحه أختي نشوى هل تجاهلت  أي سؤال تم طرحه منك 
فكري قليللاً*



> عارفة لو طلعتي مي مؤمن هعمل فيكي اييييييييييييه ..


*اعتقد انها صديقتك افعلي بها ما شئت ما شأني انا*




> من انا طلع ذكي جداً علشان كاتب المشاركه دي
> 
> بطريقة اهلاوي شديد وطبعاً هو مريحنيش ولا جاوب على سؤالي
> 
> فأنا هتوقع انه اهلاوي شديد
> 
> ولنـــــــــــــــــا الله


*اهلاوي طبعا أخ وصديق عزيز يجب علينا احترامه* 



> ياااااااااااااااااااااا مدوخهم انت
> دا انت هتاكل ضرررررررررررررررب
> وخلى باااااااااااااااالك
> انا مش هحوش عنك
> انا ولاااااااااااااااا اعرفك 
> 
> 
> من انا .. لعبت من انا قبل كدا ؟


*أعتقد انا وأنتي سيقام الحد علينا 
هل ترتدين ان تعرفي هل لعبت من أنا من قبل اولا أسالي بنت شهريار فهي مقدمة الموضوع ومرشحة الاعضاء*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أعتقد انا وأنتي سيقام الحد علينا 
> هل ترتدين ان تعرفي هل لعبت من أنا من قبل اولا أسالي بنت شهريار فهي مقدمة الموضوع ومرشحة الاعضاء


مابلاش انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
طيب والله لافتن عليك واقوووووووووووووووول
من انا ملعبش من انا قبل كدا  :Icecream: 
غلاسة بغلاسة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه

----------


## طائر الشرق

شوفوا بقى
هو واحد من اتنين 
يا سيف الدين يا دراجون شادو
ايام شوووووووووووووووووووور
عبير هانم
هل ينفع نختار اتنين وطبعا مش هانساك من الحلاوة  :y:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> شوفوا بقى
> هو واحد من اتنين 
> يا سيف الدين يا دراجون شادو
> ايام شوووووووووووووووووووور
> عبير هانم
> هل ينفع نختار اتنين وطبعا مش هانساك من الحلاوة


موافقة بس طلب وعليه ورقة دمغة وتلتاشر طابع بوسطة
وموافقة اتنين موظفين من حرامية الدولة
وكرتونة حلاوة الرشيدى الميزان بالفسدق وانا هفكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

ياترى الاختيارين واحد ليك وواحد لبودو؟؟  ::-s:

----------


## nariman

*لا بس بصراحة بصراحة .. من أنا المرة دي دمه خفيف جدااااا*

*وذكي جدااا كمان*

----------


## بنت شهريار

هو من ناحية ذذذذذذذذذذذذذكى ذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذكى
مفيهاش نقاش
لدرجة انه له مسمى آخر فى المنتدى
هتضرب بالنار من من أنا انا عارفه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

و النبي ناولوني الولاعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عايز اولع روما بحالها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دي جملة حمادو

بس حمادو مش متواجد بئاله فترة طويلة جدا


اممممممممممممممم...معقول يكون حمادو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طيب..يلا..ممكن نقول حمادو

اتمنى طبعا

لما نشوف

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مى مؤمن يا جدعاااااااااااااان

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

لالالالالالالالالالالا..يعني معقول حمادو يرجع كده من غير زفة و لا فرح

و لا احتفالاات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا..انا باة فجأة الشمس سطعت و نورت

و قلت يا بت يا دكتورة ايمان.........اكيد مؤكد و لازمن حتمن..يكون ميييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شاااااااااااااااااااعر الرومانسية

ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟خليك كويس و جاوب باة

ده احنا لو بندور على أبو سعد اليتيم كان زمانا لاقيناه | ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Dragon Shadow
					

تكونيش أوشا 

بس برضه إجابتي زي ماهيا 






أخي الفاضل إبراهيم 


أستمر في اقوالك وما تغيرهاش 

مع تحياتي

*

----------


## غادة جاد

*.. تباً ..*
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## طائر الشرق

اللــــــــه
دا باين ايمن خطاب

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هو ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

على فكرة يا من انا..انت خبيث خبيث يعني

مش بس مش بترد....لاو كمان بتحاول تتقمص ادوار الاعضاء

الاول استخدمت جملة..للعضو الغايب  الحاضر حمادو...كلنا عارفين انه الوحيد هنا اللي بيستخدمها


و بعدين دلوقت..بتستخدم توقيع شبه توقيع أيمن خطاب

و بعدين في الحركات دي....................

انت مش كويس على فكرة  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

هو ايمن خطاب
كدا انا متأكد انه ايمن خطاب
جواااااااااب نهائى

ايمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــن خطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
  

ميس غادة بجد ضحكت قوي على مشاركتك  

من أنا..جامد يا فندم 
أقول مصراوية جداً..
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

دكتورة ايمان ما تجنينيش بقى
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة loly_h
					

زعيمة عصابة مصر الأولــــــــى
دخلت الموضوع من دقايق والله 
وبصراحة إتفاجئت لما لقيت إن فى 11 صفحة موش قرأتهم
بسم الله ماشاء الله يعنى بس يمكن شوية قر على من أنا 
ممكن يتكعبل ويروح واقع فيقر على إسمه طوالى
تحية سريعــــــــة لبيرو حبيبة قلبى
ولأحلى من أنــــــــــا
وراجعة طبعا بالليموناضة وعلشان أكتشف
سر شويبس ... اقصد من أنــــــــا 




أختي المبدعه لولي 


هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خيرها في غيرها واقع من القر



وعايز واحد ليموناضه في السرررريع 




مع تحياتي

*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> ** 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * أخي الفاضل إبراهيم* 
> ** 
> 
> ...


 ::-s: 
أقوالي زي ماهي ماأتغيرتش ...
حاسس أنك أحمد ناصر 
بس إجابتي
أن من أنا ؟
عصفور الشعر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شعاع من نور
					


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من أنا قلب على الوش التاني
حد يبخر الموضوع يا ناس

امبارح..
أنا عضو مكون من عدة أعضاء.
يا ابنتي مش عارف ايه.


و النهاردة سوااااااااااح

ايه ده ايه ده ؟؟؟؟احنا فينا من الحركات دي..

خرجتوا الواحد عن مشاعيره 
يا من أنا..اختار 

اسمك مكون من..

مقطع واحد _ مقطعين _ثلاثة

عمرك..

من 20-25  و لا 25-30 ولا 30-فما فوق
اهو سهل اهو 





أختي الفاضله ساره 


هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

بجد ضحكتيني 

وهريحك انا اسمي مكون ما بين مقطع الى ثلاث مقاطع
وعمري مابين 20 الى 50 

تمام كدة 

مع تحياتي

*

----------


## طائر الشرق

حاجة تجن الجن وتشيب الاقرع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

:Ranting2: 

كده كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه

وبرضه بقول مي مؤمن  :Gun2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة loly_h
					

انا موش لاقية ولا جملة مفيدة
ولا معلومة واحدة تخلينى اعرف مبدأيا
من أنا ميل ولا فيميل؟؟
ياريت تجاوبنى ياحاج من أنا ربنا ينجحك
انت أنثى ولا ذكـــــــر
اهو كتبتها بالعربى وبالإنجليزى علشان الاقى إجابة
وأغلب نشاطك فى أى قاعة
يلا شد حيلك الليموناضة فى الطريق ليك اهو 




أختي المبدعه لولي
اهلا بكِ مره أخرى 


انا هقولك انا فميلي يعني عائله
اهو رديت بالانجلش برضو 

وما تنسيش اليموناضه المره الي جايه 
تحياتي العطريه
مع تحياتي

*

----------


## فراشة

طيب انت كنت غايب ورجعت قريب؟
ولا متواجد من فترة طويلة؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *.. تباً ..*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اللــــــــه
> دا باين ايمن خطاب


الله 
باينه طارق الشرق  :Bicycle: 




> هو ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> على فكرة يا من انا..انت خبيث خبيث يعني
> 
> مش بس مش بترد....لاو كمان بتحاول تتقمص ادوار الاعضاء
> 
> الاول استخدمت جملة..للعضو الغايب  الحاضر حمادو...كلنا عارفين انه الوحيد هنا اللي بيستخدمها
> 
> 
> ...


مش كويس ؟؟
دا شريرررررررررررررررررررررر
احترسى
وقومى ذاكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررى  :Mad:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مش مذاكرة يا عبيييييييييييييييير

و ادي قاعدة

و يا انا..يا من هو العجيب ده...............

ايه يا شيخة ضيوفك اللي مش عارفين ناخد منهم جملة مفيدة دول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هو ايمن خطاب
> كدا انا متأكد انه ايمن خطاب
> جواااااااااب نهائى
> 
> ايمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــن خطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب


جواب نهااااااااااااااااااائى
طيب نسأل الجمهورررررررررررررررررررررررر




> *
>   
> 
> ميس غادة بجد ضحكت قوي على مشاركتك  
> 
> من أنا..جامد يا فندم 
> أقول مصراوية جداً..
> *


وادى تخمين جديددددددددددددددددد
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششششش




> دكتورة ايمان ما تجنينيش بقى


متتلككش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> حاجة تجن الجن وتشيب الاقرع


جديدى دى لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااانج
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه




> كده كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
> 
> وبرضه بقول مي مؤمن


اخر كلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
فكرى تانى  ::nooo:: 
فكرررررررررررررررررررى  :X:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مش مذاكرة يا عبيييييييييييييييير
> 
> و ادي قاعدة
> 
> و يا انا..يا من هو العجيب ده...............
> 
> ايه يا شيخة ضيوفك اللي مش عارفين ناخد منهم جملة مفيدة دول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والنبى مانتى فالححححححححححححححححه يام ادهم

وهيجيولك فى الامتحان يسالوكى
من انا بشنب ولا لاء؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> حاجة تجن الجن وتشيب الاقرع


ايه ياعم طائر ده

الكلام بيقول

حاجة تجن الجن وتعرفت العفريت وتخللي الأقرع يشد في شعره

وبعدين مالك ومال القُرع بقي

عيييييييييب   :CHYTRY: 

 :Mad:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					

بيتغدى وجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

طفاااااااااااااسة




أختي الفاضله عبير 


هههههههههههههههه
انتوا مش بتاكلوا ولا تستريحوا ولا اييييه 


 يلاشدووووو حيلكوا واعرفوا من أنا؟؟؟؟


مع تحياتي

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*من انا زياده على انه ذكي كمان شقي وبيحب المقالب

والإشتغالات والنوعيه اللمضه دي متوفر في كام عضو كده

لو طلع حد فيهم يبقى بجد برافو عليه لعبها صح*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

إللي مضايقني في شخصية من أنا المره دي 
أني لو كنت الضيف كنت هأعمل كده تقريباً ...  :3: 
قال كنت فاكر أن مافيش حد يعرف يعمل زيي  ::-s:  ...

----------


## rosey19

حيرتنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   

 ايه يا من انا  ...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  هنتعرف عليك امتى


 شوفى يا عبير هو ممكن يكون .... طائر الشرق  ؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هانعرفك إمتى يا من أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم أحمد

انت اروب اوي يا من انا
بتستخدم اساليب اعضاء تانية عشان تبعد عنك العين
بس علي مين عرفنااااك يا قمر
مي مؤمن يلا يا حبيبتي اعترفي بسرررررررررعة ::

----------


## the_chemist

> انت اروب اوي يا من انا
> بتستخدم اساليب اعضاء تانية عشان تبعد عنك العين
> بس علي مين عرفنااااك يا قمر
> مي مؤمن يلا يا حبيبتي اعترفي بسرررررررررعة


دى لو هى بجد كنت أزعل منها وأخاصمها علي طول

مامتى ومش تقولي أنها من أنا

ايه مسخسرة في ضوناها التقييم ولا اييييييييييه

صحيح

القطة أكلت عيالها ولا ايه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
					
				
شوفوا بقى
هو واحد من اتنين 
يا سيف الدين يا دراجون شادو
ايام شوووووووووووووووووووور
عبير هانم
هل ينفع نختار اتنين وطبعا مش هانساك من الحلاوة


والاحساس دة جااااااااااالك من ايييييييييه يا ترى 
بص لو عايز تعرف من  من انا؟؟؟؟ رساله خاصه وفيها 100 جنيه 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إيمان الشامي
					
				
و النبي ناولوني الولاعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عايز اولع روما بحالها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دي جملة حمادو

بس حمادو مش متواجد بئاله فترة طويلة جدا


اممممممممممممممم...معقول يكون حمادو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طيب..يلا..ممكن نقول حمادو

اتمنى طبعا

لما نشوف


امممممممممممممم
اثبتي على اقوااااااااااااااااااالك






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اخت ضابط الشرطه
					
				
مى مؤمن يا جدعاااااااااااااان


اايووووووة خليكي على اقوالك 



واااااااااااضح انه الحل صعععععععععععب
عبير جهزي التقييمات كلها لياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

*

----------


## نشــــوى

يا اهلا يا اهلا.. من انا صاحي بدري النهاردة 

طب قولي يا من انا.. قر واعترف اخر مرة كلمتك فيها على الماسنجر كانت امتى؟؟

وقوللي يا من انا .. انا اتخانقت معاك قبل كده لا لاء  ::

----------


## a_leader

الله يصبحك بالخير يا ندى الأيام

كنت مكسرة الدنيا فى الحلقة بتاعتك

عبير

مسابقة لذيذة اوى

ثوانى اديكى تقييم و جاى  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

> عبير
> 
> مسابقة لذيذة اوى
> 
> ثوانى اديكى تقييم و جاى


تقييم سلبي لمن انا معاك يا استاذ ليدر والنبي  ::

----------


## a_leader

> تقييم سلبي لمن انا معاك يا استاذ ليدر والنبي


 :: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إيمان الشامي
					
				
شوفوا بقىلالالالالالالالالالالا..يعني معقول حمادو يرجع كده من غير زفة و لا فرح

و لا احتفالاات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا..انا باة فجأة الشمس سطعت و نورت

و قلت يا بت يا دكتورة ايمان.........اكيد مؤكد و لازمن حتمن..يكون ميييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شاااااااااااااااااااعر الرومانسية

ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟خليك كويس و جاوب باة

ده احنا لو بندور على أبو سعد اليتيم كان زمانا لاقيناه |


ايووووووووووة انا ابو سعد اليتيم 





			
				.. تباً ..
			
		






			
				هو ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

على فكرة يا من انا..انت خبيث خبيث يعني

مش بس مش بترد....لاو كمان بتحاول تتقمص ادوار الاعضاء

الاول استخدمت جملة..للعضو الغايب الحاضر حمادو...كلنا عارفين انه الوحيد هنا اللي بيستخدمها


و بعدين دلوقت..بتستخدم توقيع شبه توقيع أيمن خطاب

و بعدين في الحركات دي....................

انت مش كويس على فكرة
			
		

يا من انا ؟؟ يا مظلووووووووووووووم







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
					
				
اللــــــــه
دا باين ايمن خطاب


الله ممكن يكون انا ومش واخد بالي  






			
				أقوالي زي ماهي ماأتغيرتش ...
حاسس أنك أحمد ناصر 
بس إجابتي
أن من أنا ؟
عصفور الشعر
			
		

امممممممممممممممممممممم







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراشه
					
				
طيب انت كنت غايب ورجعت قريب؟
ولا متواجد من فترة طويلة؟


انا الحاضر الغائب 






			
				هو ايمن خطاب
كدا انا متأكد انه ايمن خطاب
جواااااااااب نهائى

ايمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــن خطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب
			
		

100 جنيه هتظبطك 


*

----------


## a_leader

من أنا اتوقع ان يكون زهراء

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إيمان الشامي
					
				
عبيييييييييييييييير

و ادي قاعدة

و يا انا..يا من هو العجيب ده...............

ايه يا شيخة ضيوفك اللي مش عارفين ناخد منهم جملة مفيدة دول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هايدي دياب
					
				
من انا زياده على انه ذكي كمان شقي وبيحب المقالب

والإشتغالات والنوعيه اللمضه دي متوفر في كام عضو كده

لو طلع حد فيهم يبقى بجد برافو عليه لعبها صح


تعالي العبي  معايا ونقسم التقييييييييييييييييييييييم




			
				إللي مضايقني في شخصية من أنا المره دي 
أني لو كنت الضيف كنت هأعمل كده تقريباً ... 
قال كنت فاكر أن مافيش حد يعرف يعمل زيي  ...
			
		

ايوة منا الي سااااااااااااااااارق طريقتك 






			
				حيرتنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

ايه يا من انا ...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هنتعرف عليك امتى


شوفى يا عبير هو ممكن يكون .... طائر الشرق ؟؟؟
			
		

ممكن اكون طائر الغرب  






			
				هانعرفك إمتى يا من أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
			
		

يوم الجمعه بعد الصلاة وانا لابس الجلبيه كدة وطاهر ومصلي 






			
				انت اروب اوي يا من انا
بتستخدم اساليب اعضاء تانية عشان تبعد عنك العين
بس علي مين عرفنااااك يا قمر
مي مؤمن يلا يا حبيبتي اعترفي بسرررررررررعة
			
		

انا اجي اتحسد هناااااااااااااااااااا ولا اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
عموما خلي بالك من اسلوبك لايتسرق هو كمان 
وخليكي على اقوالك علشان انا هاخد كل التقييييييييييييييييييييمات 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نشوى
					
				
يا اهلا يا اهلا.. من انا صاحي بدري النهاردة 

طب قولي يا من انا.. قر واعترف اخر مرة كلمتك فيها على الماسنجر كانت امتى؟؟

وقوللي يا من انا .. انا اتخانقت معاك قبل كده لا لاء


واااااااااااااااااضح انك بتاعت مشااااااااااااااااكل 
والماسنجرررررررررررر مش بيحفظ التوقيت علشان اقولك 

*

----------


## نشــــوى

من انا شكلك واخد عليا اووووووووووووي

وده اوبشن مش مسموح غير لعدد محدود من الاعضاء
اذن من انا ده حد من المقربييييييين 

انا كده قربت اعرف انت مين  ::-s:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياجوووووووووووووووود موررنننننننننننننننننننننننننننج عالحلوين بس
الوحشين لااااااااااااااااااااااااا

صباح الخير ياحلوين
الله الله الله
ايه الشغل الجامد دا
ضرب نار ورشاوى وخناقات
من غيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى

وقعتك فحلقى مسخسخ يامن اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


يالا ياحلوووووووووووووووووووين

اقترب الوقت


ان



ان



ان




تشششششششششششششششششششش


بناء على رغبة من انا الغالى
سيتم فى المساء والسهرة
اعلان النتيجة

واعلان شخصية من انا الحقيقية

الراجل يئس منكم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نشفتوا ريقة وهو جوعكم يومين
ومحدش كشفة
مبدئياً وحتى الآن
مبروووووووووك عليك التقييم يا من انا

ياجماعة شدوا حيلكم شوية

من انا .. احتررررررررررررررررررررررس

التقييم يروح مينك فى ميييييييييييييييييييييييينت

متابعة معكم يا أغلى الناس

صباحكم أرق من الورد

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا من اناااااااااااااااااا
المية جنيه اللى فى الرسالة الخاصة بالنننننننننننننننننننننص
فيها لخفيها  :3:

----------


## a_leader

انا شاكك فى شوية شخصيات بصراحة

منهم حبيبى الدكتور عصام كابو

فهو عزيز و جميل و طيب و بنشتاقله و بيروح و يجيلنا تانى لكن كلمة برئ دى

مش عارف قصدك بيها ايه يا عبير ممكن يكون لها مدلول على صغر السن مثلا

لكنه فى نفس الوقت عارف الاعضاء و عارف اسلوبهم 

الكلام ده يمشى على زهراء كمان و لو برئ بتدل على السن الصغير يبئى زهراء

الاتنين بيجمع بينهم صفة البعد

واحد فى الكويت و التانية فى العراق

شكيت فى كيميائى بس كلمة بعيد لئيتها مش جاية معاه الا لو كان مسافر بئه انا معرفوش بصراحة  عشان كده استبعدته

بسبب كلمة بعيد و كلمة بريئ برضو اللى اعتبرتها مدلول على السن مؤقتا

انا توقعت زهراء قبل كده خللينى اتوقع الدكتور عصام كابو المرة دى من خلال المقدمة عبال ما اخش اقرا الردود براحة 

لانى مش متابع

الموضوع

----------


## drmustafa

المحاولة الثانية 
أتوقع من أنا 
العسل المر

----------


## بنت شهريار

باقى من الوقت ساعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

محدش عاوز التقييم  :4: 

الأونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## نشــــوى

بصي يا عبير.. قولي لمن انا يعد الدقايق الباقية في عمره  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بصي يا عبير.. قولي لمن انا يعد الدقايق الباقية في عمره


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه بس يانوشا
دا حتى طيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب وغلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  ::evil::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تكونشى هايدى دياب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تكونشى هايدى دياب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


احتومااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال

هانت وهنعرف  :1: 

صبرااااااااااااااااااااً يا ايمو

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> تكونشى هايدى دياب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*ايه يابنتي لعبه هتخلينا نشك في بعضينا 

لاء مش انا طبعاً انا تعبت من كتر التوقعات 

هو هنعرف امتى من انا يبقى مين ..؟ 

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ايه يابنتي لعبه هتخلينا نشك في بعضينا 
> 
> لاء مش انا طبعاً انا تعبت من كتر التوقعات 
> 
> هو هنعرف امتى من انا يبقى مين ..؟ 
> 
> *


يامظلوووووووووووووووووووووومة  ياهايدى :: 
بررررررررررررررررررررررىء يابيه  :No:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يامظلوووووووووووووووووووووومة  ياهايدى
> بررررررررررررررررررررررىء يابيه


*اتريقي اتريقي ..

ياللا بقى عايزه اعرف يكون مين من انا

الذي يتمتع بكل هذه المهارات في التقمص*

----------


## بنت شهريار

هصحيه واجيبه علشان انا اقول واجرى وانتوا تضربواااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هانشوف يا هيدو

ولو طلعتى إنتى هامووووووووووووووتك

واحتمال أبعتلك تلاته يشربوا من دمك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هانشوف يا هيدو
> 
> ولو طلعتى إنتى هامووووووووووووووتك
> 
> واحتمال أبعتلك تلاته يشربوا من دمك


*يشربو من دم مين انتِ فكراني سوسن

امني بالله كلنا هناخد مقلب دلوقتي جامد

وماحد هيتقتل النهارده غير عبير 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

استعدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا

للمفاجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااه

آن آن آن آن 

ارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع الستاره

----------


## غادة جاد

*يالا*


* مش قلتم هاتعلنوا النتيجة بالليل*


* ولا احنا الصبح وأنا مش واخدة بالي*



* دلوقتي تقولوا هي إيه اللي جابها ورانا هنا ؟*


* بس أنا معاكم من الصبح*
* بس مش بأقول

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نفسى أعرف هايطلع مين؟

يلا بقا بسرعه

----------


## loly_h

> *يالا*
> 
> 
> * مش قلتم هاتعلنوا النتيجة بالليل*
> 
> 
> * ولا احنا الصبح وأنا مش واخدة بالي*
> 
> 
> ...


*افهم من كلامك إنك إنتى من أنــــــــــــا؟؟؟*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *افهم من كلامك إنك إنتى من أنــــــــــــا؟؟؟*


معقوله  

تكون غاده

نوووووووووووووووووو

----------


## غادة جاد

> *افهم من كلامك إنك إنتى من أنــــــــــــا؟؟؟*




*أنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنا قلت كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا ما قولتش


أكيد ما قولتش


الحقيني يا عبير


*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *أنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> أنا قلت كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> لا ما قولتش
> 
> 
> أكيد ما قولتش
> ...



*ياجماعه ماعتقدش انها غاده

طب ازاي دي اثناء ماكانت بتلعب

في المسابقه امبارح من انا كان بيرد علينا

لأ مش غاده اكيد باين .. استاذ اسكندراني*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا اظهر وبان بقا

حرام عليك غلبتنا

----------


## غادة جاد

> *ياجماعه ماعتقدش انها غاده
> 
> طب ازاي دي اثناء ماكانت بتلعب
> 
> في المسابقه امبارح من انا كان بيرد علينا
> 
> لأ مش غاده اكيد باين .. استاذ اسكندراني*





*ايوة كده
استمعوا لصوت العقل

ربنا يكملك بعقلك 
يا حبيبتي
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

عقل مين يا غاده

هوا من أنا خلى فينا عقل

----------


## غادة جاد

دلوقت يظهر

واعملوا فيه اللي انتم عايزينه


يالا بقى

----------


## hanoaa

خلصونا بقى
أنا زهقت
أعصابى تعبت و عينى وجعتنى
و عايزة أشوف شغلى

----------


## غادة جاد

أنا نفسي أعرف الأول

هو ظهر معانا في الموضوع هنا
بشخصيته الحقيقية ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غادة جاد

أتوقع


عبير

----------


## loly_h

*طيب ياجماعة ربنا ينجحكم

انا كان كل أملى بس أعرف

من انا ميل ولا فيميل؟؟؟

حد يقولى قبل مايدخل 

من أنا ويقولنا السر*

----------


## rosey19

يا من انا  .......  تعبناااااااااااا


  هتظهر امتى بقى  ؟؟؟؟


  خليتنا متوقعين اى حد من المشاركين ممكن يكون انت؟؟؟؟


 اوعى تكونى انتى يا ايمان

----------


## hanoaa

> *طيب ياجماعة ربنا ينجحكم
> 
> انا كان كل أملى بس أعرف
> 
> من انا ميل ولا فيميل؟؟؟
> 
> حد يقولى قبل مايدخل 
> 
> من أنا ويقولنا السر*


يعنى هى جت على دى يالولى
مش هاتفرق
سيبك من من أنا العجيب ده و قولى لى
ماتعرفيش توقيعى ماله مش عايز يظهر ليه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إيمان أنا يا روزى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بينى وبينك شكيت فى نفسى

----------


## hanoaa

> إيمان أنا يا روزى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بينى وبينك شكيت فى نفسى



فى نفسك بس
ده أنا شكيت فى الناس اللى أنا عايشة معاهم فى البيت

----------


## rosey19

هو احنا هنعرف مين انا ......


  امتى يا عبير

----------


## بنت شهريار

من انا يا لولى فيمييييييييييييييييييييل ماهى قالك يعنى عائلة  :: 

بنوووووووووووووووووتة


وهنعرف الشخصية



ح



ا




ل




اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## غادة جاد

هههههههههههههههههههه

الله عليك يا هايدي

ياعيني عليكي يا عبير

----------


## hanoaa

> 


هههههههههههههههههه
الله حلو أوى يا هايدى
إرسمينى معاكى
أنا كمان عايزة أأقتلها بس إبقى غيرى الوسيله

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

في الانتظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## hanoaa

يالا بقى
مش فااااااااااااااااااضييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
مشرفى إحتمال يقتلنى بسببكوا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*ايييييييييييه يا جماااااااااعه في ايه 
براحه عليا مش عقبال ما اقلع بدلة من انا؟ 
يا سااااااااااااااتشير عليكم 








بس ونبي ونبي ونبي وحياة خالد
اول  لم اخش
برجلي اليمين كدة هون
الاقي احلى زغرووووووووووووووووطه 
وتسقيف ووياريت ......... رقصه الحصنه بقى تعدي قدامي يا سلااااام و راكب عليها عضوين كده او ثلاثه من الاعضاء الي قاعدين منوريني والله



اسيبكم مع ابله عبير بتاعت الطراطييييييييييير

ابقوا معنا*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

تصدق يا من انت انت................

انا ورايا امتحانات

و الغلبانة هنووووووووووؤة وراها رسالة

و انت تلاقي أخرك وراك كام طبق للغسيل

يعني احنا مش فاضيييييييييييييييييييييييين

اخلصي يا عبير

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الخير والسعادة



على احلى واجمل وارق والذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ



جروب فى مونتى كله



حقيقى سعدت جدا جدا جدا



بوجودى معاكم



وعودتى من جديد



لبيتى واخواتى



والاجمل مشاركاتكم الرااااااااائعة




اينعم من انا طلع عيناااااااااااااااااااااااااا




لكن انا هقول هو مين وهجرررررررررررررررررررررررررى





وانتوا براحتكم معاه بقى  :: 




لا مؤاخذة يا من انا




الجرى نص الجدعنة




والنص التانى !!




فرجة من بعييييييييييييييييييييييييييد





بس قبل ما امشى




هقول 




مبروك










مبروووووك













مبروووووووووووووووووووك










الف الف الف 

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك








( أخت ضابط شرطة )

إيمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو




مبروك يا قمراية التقييم

 :f2: 






ومعاكم

mai-momen :f:  :f:  :f: 



 اضربوا فيها براحتكممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





سورى يا ميويا ماليش فى الضرب

انا شتيمة بس

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :Bye2:  :Bye2:  :Bye2: 


اخوانى واخواتى

سعدت جداً بتواجدى معكم
 :f2: 

واتمنى تكون الحلقة نالت إعجابكم
 :f2: 

وأدخلت البهجة إلى قلوبكم
 :f2: 

دمتم بألف خير


وإنتظرونااااااااااااااااااااا


فى الحلقة القادمة 


إن شاء الله

----------


## hanoaa

> *ايييييييييييه يا جماااااااااعه في ايه 
> براحه عليا مش عقبال ما اقلع بدلة من انا؟ 
> يا سااااااااااااااتشير عليكم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لما نشوف أخرتها إيه
هايدى
إيه رأيك
نقتل من أنا مع عبير و نخلص

----------


## loly_h

> بس ونبي ونبي ونبي وحياة خالد
> 
> ابقوا معنا


*مين خالــــــــد ؟؟؟

إوعوا يكون ده وجدى محمود*

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا غلطاااااااااااااانة انى مستبتكوش لبكرة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه

ماشى ياهايدى
ان ما خطفتك من بيتكم
وهنوءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءة وراكى

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييي

مؤمن

يا شيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييخة

ده انت اتبهدلتي معانا خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سوري يا مي..باة


قلبك ابيض

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا

سوري ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ده انت كنت رذلة يا شيخة   :: 

بجد حيرتينا يعني

و كله كوم

و الحاللات اللي كنت كل يوم و التاني انت فيها

على راي مين اللي قال..يوم تحسسينا انك خليفة سيباويه..و يوم سواقة تكتك

مي

بجد حلقة دمها خفيف جدااااااااااااا

و معلش باة..

استحملتي مننا كتير


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

بس بجد كنت رذلة  :: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عودا حميدا مي

و نورت المنتدى كله..

 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

مبروك يا إيمى
و الله جدعه يا عبير
هاتجرى و تسيبى صاحبتك لينا نقرقشها
ده إيه الفدائيه دى
و نعم الصحوبيه و نعم الناس
عارفه
عايزة أكلك إنتى و مى

----------


## نشــــوى

مي مؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤمن 
اى ويل كيل يوووووووووووووووووووو  ::

----------


## غادة جاد

*النتيجة ظهرت*


* لم ينجح أحد*


* إلا*



* إيمان*


* أخت ضابط شرطة*





* مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا إيمان





*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*قشطه ياجماعه سبوها لي

وقاعد تكلمني وتقول لي ياهايدي تتوقعي مين

ونفكر مع بعض وتخدني على اد عقلي

وتشتغلني وتعملي فيها الغلبان يا إيمان وانتِ سوسه

مبروك على التقييم وتوقع في محله

وملعوبه يامي صح .. برافووووووووووو

عبير انتظريني*

----------


## loly_h

*مى مؤمــــــن ؟؟؟

كل ده يطلع منك؟؟؟

لا بأه إستحملى اللى هيحصلك

بس للأمانة ... كنتى قوية جدا

وغلبتينا خالص

برافوا عليكى ميويــــــــــة

والف مبروك إيمو 

بس عرفتيها إزاى يالئيمة ؟؟؟

الحلقة جميلة مع إنى جيت متأخرة

لكن تتعوض فى اللى جاى إن شاء الله

إختيار حلو بيرو ومستنية الحلقة الجديدة

وكل من أنا وإنتم طيبين ؟؟؟*

----------


## بنت شهريار

اولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
عاوزة اعرف الاسباب اللى خلت ايمو تشك فى مى 

يا ايمااااااااااااااااااان
تعالى اعترفىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## loly_h

> مي مؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤمن 
> اى ويل كيل يوووووووووووووووووووو


*بيوتيفول  

وهنوزع على روحها ليموناضة باردة*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انا غلطاااااااااااااانة انى مستبتكوش لبكرة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
> 
> ماشى ياهايدى
> ان ما خطفتك من بيتكم
> وهنوءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءة وراكى


*تعالي ياعبير علشان وحشاني وحشاني ياعني

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> 


ان ان ان تششششششششششششششش


شهيدة العملية الفدائية  :Smart: 

بنت ابوهااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::'(: 

ضحية من انااااااااااااااااااا

استنوا طيب اكتب وصيتى  ::'(: 

واشوف هسيب من انا والقاعة لمين

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههههههههه
> الله حلو أوى يا هايدى
> إرسمينى معاكى
> أنا كمان عايزة أأقتلها بس إبقى غيرى الوسيله


حتى انتى يا هنوءة
انا ماليش غيرررررررررررررررررك يا من انا يا مدوخهم  ::p: 




> في الانتظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


على نارررررررررررررررررررررررر  :Plane: 




> يالا بقى
> مش فااااااااااااااااااضييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> مشرفى إحتمال يقتلنى بسببكوا


هبعتلك من انا يحوش عنك متقلقيششششششششششششششششش  :: 




> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الله عليك يا هايدي
> 
> ياعيني عليكي يا عبير


اه يا غلبانة يا انا  :Helpsmilie2: 


نورتووووووووووووووووووووووا
يا احلى بنوتات فى الدنيا
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

محدش له دعوه بالعزيزة الغاليه مى 

دى معايا 

واللى حيقرب لها مش حيحصله طيب 

انا وليدر وكل الاسكندرانيه  معاها 

عندكم عبير خلصو عليها

----------


## hanoaa

> انا غلطاااااااااااااانة انى مستبتكوش لبكرة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
> 
> ماشى ياهايدى
> ان ما خطفتك من بيتكم
> وهنوءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءة وراكى


تخطفى مين يا بنتى
غحمدى ربنا غنها هاتيجى على قد اللى هانعمله فيكى أنا و هايدى
أمال لو سبنا عليكى باقى الناس

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا شكيت فى مى مؤمن

لأنى سألت من أنا يا ترى لقبك عربي ولا انجليزى

قال ماشى الاتنين

وبعدين شكلها بنوته واخده عليكى اوى يا عبير

وبعدين انتى قولتى لها اسم تانى فى المنتدى ومى إسمها افتكاسه

وكمان انتى قولتى فى كلامك لمن أنا مراعاة فروق التوقيت ومتهيألى مى عايشه فى السعوديه

بس

وعلشان كده شكيت

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مبروك يا إيمى
> و الله جدعه يا عبير
> هاتجرى و تسيبى صاحبتك لينا نقرقشها
> ده إيه الفدائيه دى
> و نعم الصحوبيه و نعم الناس
> عارفه
> عايزة أكلك إنتى و مى


جعانة اعملك سنكوششششششششششت ؟؟ 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> *مى مؤمــــــن ؟؟؟
> 
> كل ده يطلع منك؟؟؟
> 
> لا بأه إستحملى اللى هيحصلك
> 
> بس للأمانة ... كنتى قوية جدا
> 
> وغلبتينا خالص
> ...


هموووووووووت واعرف يالولى ايمان عرفت ازاااااااااااااااااااااى  :Akuma: 





> *بيوتيفول  
> 
> وهنوزع على روحها ليموناضة باردة*


ممكن شوووووووووووووووووووووب  :Smart: 





> *تعالي ياعبير علشان وحشاني وحشاني ياعني
> 
> *


نهارك اسووووووووووووووووووووديكا يا هايدى

----------


## a_leader

مين اللى بيكلم مى و عبير 

اسمعوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

مى بت بلدى و عبير بلدى نفسها

ثوانى بئه اعمر المسدس و جااااااااااى

هاااااااااااات السيف يا حوداااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

دا طلعت مى صحيح انا ماشوفتش الا دلوقتى

----------


## hanoaa

> حتى انتى يا هنوءة
> انا ماليش غيرررررررررررررررررك يا من انا يا مدوخهم 
> 
> 
> 
> هبعتلك من انا يحوش عنك متقلقيششششششششششششششششش 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مالكيش غيرى
دلوقت بقى مالكيش غيرى
و بعدين هاتبعتى لى مين يحوش
من أنا
ده هايجننهنم و أنا عايزة أناقش بدل مايرجعوا فى كلامهم
هاتبوظي لى الدنيا كده
مستحيل أتنازل عن تارى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تخطفى مين يا بنتى
> غحمدى ربنا غنها هاتيجى على قد اللى هانعمله فيكى أنا و هايدى
> أمال لو سبنا عليكى باقى الناس


تسيبى عليا باقى الناس ؟؟
هعمل عشاء فاخرررررررررررررر
ومش هنأكلك معانا  ::p: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## a_leader

جدعة يا مى

هو ده الشغل الصح

مبروك يا ايمان يا اذكى واحدة فى اذكى جهاز مخابرات فى العالم

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## a_leader

> أنا شكيت فى مى مؤمن
> 
> لأنى سألت من أنا يا ترى لقبك عربي ولا انجليزى
> 
> قال ماشى الاتنين
> 
> وبعدين شكلها بنوته واخده عليكى اوى يا عبير
> 
> وبعدين انتى قولتى لها اسم تانى فى المنتدى ومى إسمها افتكاسه
> ...


خلااااااااااااااص هاتى ورقك بسرعة

انتى من النهاردة عضوة فى اذكى جهاز مخابرات فيك يا منتدى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا شكيت فى مى مؤمن
> 
> لأنى سألت من أنا يا ترى لقبك عربي ولا انجليزى
> 
> قال ماشى الاتنين
> 
> وبعدين شكلها بنوته واخده عليكى اوى يا عبير
> 
> وبعدين انتى قولتى لها اسم تانى فى المنتدى ومى إسمها افتكاسه
> ...


انتى شكة فى مى قبل ما اقول اى شىء  :: 

والله برافو عليكى يا ايمو

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> تسيبى عليا باقى الناس ؟؟
> هعمل عشاء فاخرررررررررررررر
> ومش هنأكلك معانا 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


طب إبقى إعمليها
و كلى من غيرى
هاتبقى الجانى على نفسك يا جميل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> جدعة يا مى
> 
> هو ده الشغل الصح
> 
> مبروك يا ايمان يا اذكى واحدة فى اذكى جهاز مخابرات فى العالم
> 
> فووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا مسيو ليدر
ولو فعلا أنا أذكى واحده يبقى حضرتك جهاز المخابرات نفسه

مبروووووووك 

أنا عاوزه النقطه تنزل مطره عليا

----------


## rosey19

الحمد لله  ......... اخيرا يا من اناااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟


  تطلعى مى  ....  ؟؟؟ 

  بجد حلقه جميله جدا  يا عبير  ربنا يوفقك.


  مبرووووووووووووووووووووك  يا ايمان

----------


## a_leader

اجدع سلام باحترااااااااام

لايمان هانم اذكى واحدة فيك يا منتدى



مبروووووووووووووووووك و منى تقييم مخصوص تشجيعا للذكاء الخارق و ادعى للاكس بى بئه  :: 

مى ,, عبير

انا مسافر دلوئت

اى حد يكلمكم سيبولى رسالة فى المنتدى و لما ارجع كمان 3 شهور ح اتصرف  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> خلااااااااااااااص هاتى ورقك بسرعة
> 
> انتى من النهاردة عضوة فى اذكى جهاز مخابرات فيك يا منتدى


 ::no1:: 

تمام يا كبيييير

وعاوزين نستقطب كل الأذكياء اللى فى المنتدى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انتى شكة فى مى قبل ما اقول اى شىء 
> 
> والله برافو عليكى يا ايمو
> 
> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك حبيبتى


الله يبارك فيكى يا بيرو

بصراحه انا شكيت من أول ما قالت اسمها ينفع عربي وانجليزى

وشكرا عالتقييم يا قمر

----------


## hanoaa

> أنا شكيت فى مى مؤمن
> 
> لأنى سألت من أنا يا ترى لقبك عربي ولا انجليزى
> 
> قال ماشى الاتنين
> 
> وبعدين شكلها بنوته واخده عليكى اوى يا عبير
> 
> وبعدين انتى قولتى لها اسم تانى فى المنتدى ومى إسمها افتكاسه
> ...


ماشاء الله يا إيمان
إيه ده
لأ شاطرة
بتعتمدى على التحليل المنطقى للمعطيات
و الله هايلة
سيبك هما بتوع الساينس كده

----------


## مي مؤمن

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييي
> 
> مؤمن
> 
> يا شيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييخة
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا انا مش زعلانه منك يا ايمان 
انتي بجد كنتي بتموتيني من الضحك في ردودك 
انا عارفه اني غلست عليكم بس دي اصوووووووووول من انا بقى 
مرسي ليكي يا قمر 
تحياتي 
*

----------


## a_leader

خدى يا ايمان عشان تجيبى صندوق شويبس توزعيه على المنطقة



و الف الف مبروك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الحمد لله  ......... اخيرا يا من اناااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
>   تطلعى مى  ....  ؟؟؟ 
> 
>   بجد حلقه جميله جدا  يا عبير  ربنا يوفقك.
> 
> 
>   مبرووووووووووووووووووووك  يا ايمان


الله يبارك فيكى يا روزى  :f2: 

انا عاوزه أشوف مى  ::xx:: 

ال وتقولى معقوله انا بالغلاسه دى

وأنا شاكه فى أهلاوى شديد وإذن أنا دبووووس


> اجدع سلام باحترااااااااام
> 
> لايمان هانم اذكى واحدة فيك يا منتدى
> 
> 
> 
> مبروووووووووووووووووك و منى تقييم مخصوص تشجيعا للذكاء الخارق و ادعى للاكس بى بئه 
> 
> مى ,, عبير
> ...


وراك وراك وراك

مطرح ما تروح وراك

تروح يمين وراك تروح شمال وراك

" مع مراعاة اللى يغنى مايكونش ألدغ"  :: 

متحرمش منك أبدا يا مسيو ليدر

وإكس بي يا حبي يا حته من قلبي

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				مبروك يا إيمى
و الله جدعه يا عبير
هاتجرى و تسيبى صاحبتك لينا نقرقشها
ده إيه الفدائيه دى
و نعم الصحوبيه و نعم الناس
عارفه
عايزة أكلك إنتى و مى
__________________
			
		

تاكلينا صععععععععععب احنا عصابه بنات اه بس لحمنا مرررررر
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي يا هنو لوتاجدك في من انا





			
				مي مؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤمن 
اى ويل كيل يوووووووووووووووووووو
			
		

نوووووووووووووو يووووووووووووووو كاااااااااااااااانت 





			
				وملعوبه يامي صح .. برافووووووووووو

عبير انتظريني
			
		

مرسي يا هايدي هي بصراحه كانت ملعوبه بس السووووووووووووسه ايمي كشفتني
دة الناس الي تعرفني ما عرفتنيش
بس بجد مبرووووووووووووك يا ايمي انت طلعتي ميه ميه





			
				مى مؤمــــــن ؟؟؟

كل ده يطلع منك؟؟؟

لا بأه إستحملى اللى هيحصلك

بس للأمانة ... كنتى قوية جدا

وغلبتينا خالص

برافوا عليكى ميويــــــــــة
			
		

يوووووووووووووة يا لولي ويطلع مننا اكتر امال اسمنا عصابه ايه اونطا يعني 
هههههههههههههههه مرسي يا لولي وياريتك كنتي موجودة من اول الحلقه
تحياتي لك*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				بيوتيفول 

وهنوزع على روحها ليموناضة باردة
			
		

يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فيا 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندراني
					
				
محدش له دعوه بالعزيزة الغاليه مى 

دى معايا 

واللى حيقرب لها مش حيحصله طيب 

انا وليدر وكل الاسكندرانيه معاها 

عندكم عبير خلصو عليها


يا استاذ ناااااااااااااااااادر يا مظبطني 
الاسكندرانيه طبعا مالهمش الا بعضيهم
بس كدة ما تعرفنيش لا حضرتك ولا استاذ محمد
انا قلت بس دووووووووووول الي هيعرفوني 
طلعت ايمان الي ما تعرفنيش اصلا هههههههههههههههههههه





			
				مين اللى بيكلم مى و عبير 

اسمعوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

مى بت بلدى و عبير بلدى نفسها

ثوانى بئه اعمر المسدس و جااااااااااى

هاااااااااااات السيف يا حوداااااااااااااااااااا
			
		

استاذ محمد  هو دة الكلااااااااااااام يا اسكندراني يا شجيع
بس ما توقعتش ابدا انك ما تعرفنيش
لا وتقولهم هي صغيره وعايشه بره تبقى زهراء
وانا كبيره وعايشه جوا هااااااااااااااااا
عااااااااااااااااااااع*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				أنا شكيت فى مى مؤمن

لأنى سألت من أنا يا ترى لقبك عربي ولا انجليزى

قال ماشى الاتنين

وبعدين شكلها بنوته واخده عليكى اوى يا عبير

وبعدين انتى قولتى لها اسم تانى فى المنتدى ومى إسمها افتكاسه

وكمان انتى قولتى فى كلامك لمن أنا مراعاة فروق التوقيت ومتهيألى مى عايشه فى السعوديه

بس

وعلشان كده شكيت
			
		

انتي هناااااااااايا كشفاااااااااااني 
اعتررررررررررفي انتي منضمه في اي عصابه معاديه لناااااااااا
قرررررررررررررري المكان كله محاصرررررررر
بس بجد برافوووو عليكي ما يجبها الا من لا يعرفها 
محدش يدخل ايمان في لعبة  من انا ؟؟؟





			
				هههههههههههههههههههههه

دا طلعت مى صحيح انا ماشوفتش الا دلوقتى
			
		

لا مش انا 





			
				جدعة يا مى

هو ده الشغل الصح

مبروك يا ايمان يا اذكى واحدة فى اذكى جهاز مخابرات فى العالم

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
			
		

مرسي يا استاذ محمد انت عارف الاسكندرانيييييييييييه ما يعملوش الا الشغل الا هووووووو

*

----------


## a_leader

> *
> يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فيا 
> 
> يا استاذ ناااااااااااااااااادر يا مظبطني 
> الاسكندرانيه طبعا مالهمش الا بعضيهم
> بس كدة ما تعرفنيش لا حضرتك ولا استاذ محمد
> انا قلت بس دووووووووووول الي هيعرفوني 
> طلعت ايمان الي ما تعرفنيش اصلا هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


تصدقى بالله

انا لسه عارف الموضوع امبارح او اول امبارح و دخلت امبارح

بس لما عرفت بيه قلت مليون فى المية مى مؤمن و لأنى مش متابع الحلقات اللى قبل كده

لئيت ردك على اللى توقعك انه توقع غلط باين و عبير كانت قالت ممنوع الاجابة الخطأ

فقلت يبئى اكيد زهراء

بعد كده انتى قلتى حاجة عن الصلاة فقلت يبئى عضو مش عضوة و اخترت عصام عشان كده

ماكونتش اعرف ان ممكن الاجابات تبئى غلط   :: 

عموما انا متابع معاكم بعد كده و ح اوصى اذكى واحدة فيك يا منتدى تغششنى اذا لزم الأمر  :: 

بصراحة يا مى انت و عبير عملتو جو جميل للمنتدى 

ربنا يخليكم و يسعدكم يارب

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				الحمد لله ......... اخيرا يا من اناااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟


تطلعى مى .... ؟؟؟ 

بجد حلقه جميله جدا يا عبير ربنا يوفقك.


مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا ايمان
			
		

والله يا روووووووزي انا خلصت الحلقه بسرعه علشان صعبتوا عليا والله
ومبروووووووووووك بجد لايمان 
وبعديها أم احمد لانها برضو عرفتني





			
				مبروووووووووووووووووك و منى تقييم مخصوص تشجيعا للذكاء الخارق و ادعى للاكس بى بئه 

مى ,, عبير

انا مسافر دلوئت

اى حد يكلمكم سيبولى رسالة فى المنتدى و لما ارجع كمان 3 شهور ح اتصرف
			
		

سااااااافر يا استاذ محمد انت وراك رجااااااااااااااله
بيدوخوا الناس بره من أنا وجوة من أنا ؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههه





			
				انا عاوزه أشوف مى 

ال وتقولى معقوله انا بالغلاسه دى

وأنا شاكه فى أهلاوى شديد وإذن أنا دبووووس
			
		

انا جيت اهووووووو نحم
ايوة انا مش بالغلاسه دي انا واخدة غلاسه الناس تانيه استلفتها منهم هههههههههههههههه
ولم قلتلك اهلاوي جت في بالي اعمل شخصية اهلاوي
وبعديها أيمن خطاب
اما الاول فتقريبا كان مجموعة من الناس المسنه والتقيله والعاقله وما تفهميش منهم ولا كلمه 
ههههههههههههههههه بس شفتي استخدمت كام شخصيه بس*

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> تاكلينا صععععععععععب احنا عصابه بنات اه بس لحمنا مرررررر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مرسي يا هنو لوتاجدك في من انا
> نوووووووووووووو يووووووووووووووو كاااااااااااااااانت 
> *


يابنتى إحنا صعايده
ناكل الزلط و نبلع بالعصابه
كانت حلقة ظريفة أوى يا مى
بس ده لا يمنع إنك تستاهلى الضرب

----------


## the_chemist

> مساء الخير والسعادة
> 
> 
> 
> على احلى واجمل وارق والذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
> 
> 
> 
> جروب فى مونتى كله
> ...




ماشي ياماما

مستخسرة حتة تقييم علي إبنك ضوناك

وقال بتعرفي تتخفي كويس

باشي

أنا مخاثمك خالث خالث

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة a_leader
					

تصدقى بالله

انا لسه عارف الموضوع امبارح او اول امبارح و دخلت امبارح

بس لما عرفت بيه قلت مليون فى المية مى مؤمن و لأنى مش متابع الحلقات اللى قبل كده

لئيت ردك على اللى توقعك انه توقع غلط باين و عبير كانت قالت ممنوع الاجابة الخطأ

فقلت يبئى اكيد زهراء

بعد كده انتى قلتى حاجة عن الصلاة فقلت يبئى عضو مش عضوة و اخترت عصام عشان كده

ماكونتش اعرف ان ممكن الاجابات تبئى غلط  

عموما انا متابع معاكم بعد كده و ح اوصى اذكى واحدة فيك يا منتدى تغششنى اذا لزم الأمر 

بصراحة يا مى انت و عبير عملتو جو جميل للمنتدى 

ربنا يخليكم و يسعدكم يارب


لا انا الي كنت برد عليهم مقدرش اقلهم الاجابه غلط وكنت بتوه 
زي مره رديت على اخت ضابط الشرطه
انتي هتشبيهني كمان بستات حرام عليكي 
ومره تانيه قلتلها خليكي على اقوالك علشان اكسب انا
لكن مقدرش اقول لا عبير تدبحني ههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص المره الي جيه هبقى اقلك
بيني وبينك علشان تكسب
اووووووووووووووووووووك
ربنا يخليك يا استاذ محمد والله الجو الحلو دة بيكوا واحنا من غيركم ولا حاجه
نورتناااااااااااا 

*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فري ضونايا
					
				
ماشي ياماما

مستخسرة حتة تقييم علي إبنك ضوناك

وقال بتعرفي تتخفي كويس

باشي

أنا مخاثمك خالث خالث


معلش يا ضوناااااااااااايااااااااااااااا
اللعب مفيهووووووووووش عوااااااااااااطيف 
وانت عارف ابلع عبير بتاعت الطرااااااطير
ممكن تطيرنا كلنا هههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين انا كنت هاخد منها التقييم واديهولك 
انا اقدر اديه لحد غيرك يا ضونايا برضو 
اكلت الساندوتشات الي عملتهالك
طيب خد بسيمه تحلي 
*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hanoaa
					

يابنتى إحنا صعايده
ناكل الزلط و نبلع بالعصابه
كانت حلقة ظريفة أوى يا مى
بس ده لا يمنع إنك تستاهلى الضرب


ولا يهمناااااااااا احنا الكلام دة 
بلااااااااااااش تلعبي مع العصابه اعتقد جربوتهم بس تلات ايام 
والله بجد يا هانو الحلقه كانت حلوة بيكوا انا رددكوا كانت جميله جداااااااا
وخليتوا للحلقه مرح جميل قوي 
مرسي ليكم بجد*

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> 
> معلش يا ضوناااااااااااايااااااااااااااا
> اللعب مفيهووووووووووش عوااااااااااااطيف 
> وانت عارف ابلع عبير بتاعت الطرااااااطير
> ممكن تطيرنا كلنا هههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين انا كنت هاخد منها التقييم واديهولك 
> انا اقدر اديه لحد غيرك يا ضونايا برضو 
> اكلت الساندوتشات الي عملتهالك
> ...



بسيمة مين يا مامتى

أنا عاوز بسمة

أنت دايما تنسي الأسامى كده

بسمة دى عثل وسكل خالث

----------


## Dragon Shadow

::-s: 
كل ده يطلع منك يا مي  :Smart: 
وعرفتي تقلدي كل دول بما فيهم دراجون شادو  ::$: 

حلقة زي العسل وجميلة ودمها خفيف زي صاحبتها ...
عوضنا على الله في التقييم ، والف مبروك لأختنا الغالية أخت ضابط شرطة  :f: إللي حصلت على التقييم  :Smart: 
وإللي يستحق عشرة تقييمات مش تقييم واحد نسبة للي مي عملته  ::-s:  ...
كده الواحد يبتدي يخاف من الجنس الناعم إللي دايما بأكون في صفه وباقول عليهم غلابه وطيبين  ::mazika2::  .

إن شاء الله دايماً متجمعين وأخوة وأخوات بنحب بعضينا في البيت الجميل ده
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> خدى يا ايمان عشان تجيبى صندوق شويبس توزعيه على المنطقة
> 
> 
> 
> و الف الف مبروك


لازم شويبس يعنى؟؟؟؟؟

دا حتى إسألهم كلهم بيحبوا ينامو خفيف  :4: 

متحرمش منك أبدا يا مسيو ليدر

دهب ... ياقوت ... ألمااااظ ... أحمدك يارب



> *
> انتي هناااااااااايا كشفاااااااااااني 
> اعتررررررررررفي انتي منضمه في اي عصابه معاديه لناااااااااا
> قرررررررررررررري المكان كله محاصرررررررر
> بس بجد برافوووو عليكي ما يجبها الا من لا يعرفها 
> محدش يدخل ايمان في لعبة  من انا ؟؟؟
> 
> *




لا أنا مع الناس التانيين

بجد كنتى هاااايله يا مى  :Baby: 

الدعا اللى اندعى عليكى ربنا ما يجعله لامن حظك ولا نصيبك  :Roll2: 

 شكرا يا بيرو عالمسابقه الجميله جدااا دى
وكفايه بجد اننا اتعرفنا على مى من خلال ولا معلووومه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> كل ده يطلع منك يا مي 
> وعرفتي تقلدي كل دول بما فيهم دراجون شادو 
> 
> حلقة زي العسل وجميلة ودمها خفيف زي صاحبتها ...
> عوضنا على الله في التقييم ، والف مبروك لأختنا الغالية أخت ضابط شرطة إللي حصلت على التقييم 
> وإللي يستحق عشرة تقييمات مش تقييم واحد نسبة للي مي عملته  ...
> كده الواحد يبتدي يخاف من الجنس الناعم إللي دايما بأكون في صفه وباقول عليهم غلابه وطيبين  .
> 
> إن شاء الله دايماً متجمعين وأخوة وأخوات بنحب بعضينا في البيت الجميل ده
> تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


الله يبارك فيك  أ/ إبراهيم

عقبالك إن شاء الله المره الجايه

----------


## طائر الشرق

يعنى مى مؤمن ما طلعتش ايمن خطاب ولا استاذ ابراهيم :: 
هى اكيد ناسية ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> الله يبارك فيك أ/ إبراهيم
> 
> عقبالك إن شاء الله المره الجايه




 ::-s: آه يا محظوظة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> آه يا محظوظة



 :notme: 

555555555

----------


## طائر الشرق

هى الخمسة دى بتنفع معاكى :: 
دا انت مركبة  جهاز شوشرة ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هههههههههههههههههههه

رقيتك يا إيمان من عين حسادك ومن عين اللى بيبص فى تقييمك

هههههههووووووووووووووووووووووه

----------


## بنت شهريار

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك التقييم يا ايمو
الحسد ابتدددددددددددددددددددى ؟؟
وانا بقول الصفحة هنجت ليه وانا بقيمك  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

مبروك يا ايمان كنتى هايله 

التقييم بتاعى فين يا عبير

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
جامدة جداً يا مي 

استبعدتك من الأول لأني قلت انه طبيعي انت أول واحدة هنفكر فيها..ف مش معقول عبير هتجيبك 

برافو عليكي يا ايمي 
*

----------


## مي مؤمن

> كل ده يطلع منك يا مي 
> وعرفتي تقلدي كل دول بما فيهم دراجون شادو 
> 
> حلقة زي العسل وجميلة ودمها خفيف زي صاحبتها ...
> عوضنا على الله في التقييم ، والف مبروك لأختنا الغالية أخت ضابط شرطة إللي حصلت على التقييم 
> وإللي يستحق عشرة تقييمات مش تقييم واحد نسبة للي مي عملته  ...
> كده الواحد يبتدي يخاف من الجنس الناعم إللي دايما بأكون في صفه وباقول عليهم غلابه وطيبين  .
> 
> إن شاء الله دايماً متجمعين وأخوة وأخوات بنحب بعضينا في البيت الجميل ده
> تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


 ::-s: 
هههههههههههه واكتر  ياأستاذ إبراهيم  :Smart: 
انا لسه ما قلدتش حضرتك بس دي الخطه الخمسينيه الي جيه  :Lol2: 
وبجد الحلقه كانت جميله بوجود حضرتك والله 
بجد شرفتني يا  أستاذ إبراهيم  :f:  :Smart: 
بس قولي هو انا ليه طلعت عصفور الشعر واحمد ناصر  ::mm::   ::-s:  ...
 :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
					

يعنى مى مؤمن ما طلعتش ايمن خطاب ولا استاذ ابراهيم
هى اكيد ناسية


الله ممكن اكون أيمن خطاب ولا استاذ إبراهيم وانا مش واخدة بالي 
بس عارف بجد بجد انت اكتر واحد كنت بتفطسني من الضحك كنت كل ما انزل شخصيه تقول بس هوووووووووووو دة 
ولا كله كوم لم قلت دي حاجه تجن الجن وتشيب الاقرع 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتوا كلكوا خليتوا للموضوع طعم والله الف شكر ليكوا
شرفتنا يا خال بودو 
تحياتي لك*

----------


## مي مؤمن

[center]


> [size="5
> 
> 
> 
> لا أنا مع الناس التانيين
> 
> بجد كنتى هاااايله يا مى 
> 
> الدعا اللى اندعى عليكى ربنا ما يجعله لامن حظك ولا نصيبك 
> ...




*يا سلاااااااام بس كدة يا ايمان قوليلي انتي عايزة تعرفي ايه وانا هقر واعترف بيه على طول
اصل يا انا احب يوم ما العب العب حلو يوم ما اقر اقر حلو برضوووووو
مرسي يا ايمو بس انتي بجد طلعتي ميه ميه الف مبرووك يا قمر
تحياتي لك*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك التقييم يا ايمو
> الحسد ابتدددددددددددددددددددى ؟؟
> وانا بقول الصفحة هنجت ليه وانا بقيمك


ربنا يخليكى يا بيرو
التقييم منور لوحة التحكم

متحرمش منك يا قمر 
ولا من مى  ::xx:: 



> مبروك يا ايمان كنتى هايله 
> 
> التقييم بتاعى فين يا عبير


الله يبارك فيك يا أ/نادر

----------


## مي مؤمن

> *
> جامدة جداً يا مي 
> 
> استبعدتك من الأول لأني قلت انه طبيعي انت أول واحدة هنفكر فيها..ف مش معقول عبير هتجيبك 
> 
> برافو عليكي يا ايمي 
> *


هوووووووو دة سرررررررر السويبش على راي لولي 
 :Roll2: 
مرسي يا سوسو النوسو كونوسو
مش كنتي فكرتي واخدتي التقيييييييم ايمي الي ما تعرفنيش هي الي تكسب
بس جدعه ايمي  :;): 
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

على رأى الشاعر يا مى

اعملك ايه حيرتنـــــــــــــــــى
 :Girl (1): 
انتى كنت عاملة زى الايقونة دى يا مى
حاجة تجن فعلا ::-s: 

انا افتكرت الايقونة دى بتاعة زهراء هانم بس قلت وضعى العام لا يسمح :Girl (9): 
الرجال برضه ليهم هيبه :Angry: 
 :Poster Spam:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> هههههههههههه واكتر  ياأستاذ إبراهيم 
>  انا لسه ما قلدتش حضرتك بس دي الخطه الخمسينيه الي جيه 
>  وبجد الحلقه كانت جميله بوجود حضرتك والله 
>  بجد شرفتني يا  أستاذ إبراهيم 
>  بس قولي هو انا ليه طلعت عصفور الشعر واحمد ناصر   ...




عشان المقدمة الماكرة بتاعة عبير  ::-s: 
صحيح أنت من الأعضاء إللي غابوا ورجعوا ، بس مش فترة كبيرة زي أحمد ناصر وعصفور الشعر ، وبعدين الإيحاء كان كأن الضيف عضو مش عضوه شقية ...
ثانياً : رغم أني كنت حاسس أنه أحمد ناصر بس رشحت عصفور الشعر عشان الشقاوة إللي شفتها ...
أنت إللي نورت الموضوع يامي وأوعي تغيبي تاني   ::mm:: 
ربنا يجمعنا على خير دايماً 
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

يا استاذ براهيم دول بيلعبو بينا
 :Ranting2: 
 :n:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
					

على رأى الشاعر يا مى

اعملك ايه حيرتنـــــــــــــــــى

انتى كنت عاملة زى الايقونة دى يا مى
حاجة تجن فعلا

انا افتكرت الايقونة دى بتاعة زهراء هانم بس قلت وضعى العام لا يسمح
الرجال برضه ليهم هيبه



اماااااااال طبعا الرجاله ليهم هيبه يا فندم
 ابقى ابعت بودو  يحل من أنا ؟ بعد كدة 
 برضو ابقى ادخل معاه لانك بتعمل روح حلوة برضو في الموضوع خليك انت بتاع الروح وهو الحل 
نورت الموضوع يا هيثم باشا والله
تحياتي لك


*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Dragon Shadow
					


عشان المقدمة الماكرة بتاعة عبير 
صحيح أنت من الأعضاء إللي غابوا ورجعوا ، بس مش فترة كبيرة زي أحمد ناصر وعصفور الشعر ، وبعدين الإيحاء كان كأن الضيف عضو مش عضوه شقية ...
ثانياً : رغم أني كنت حاسس أنه أحمد ناصر بس رشحت عصفور الشعر عشان الشقاوة إللي شفتها ...
أنت إللي نورت الموضوع يامي وأوعي تغيبي تاني  
ربنا يجمعنا على خير دايماً 

 
[/CENTER]


هي عبير السوووووسه بقى شفت انا غلبانه ازاي 
لا انا هقعد امال هنلعب مع مين بس 
نورت يا فندم 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
					
				
يا استاذ براهيم دول بيلعبو بينا


 ميييييييييييييييييين دول يا ترى 
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

[CENTER]




> *
> 
> اماااااااال طبعا الرجاله ليهم هيبه يا فندم
>  ابقى ابعت بودو  يحل من أنا ؟ بعد كدة 
>  برضو ابقى ادخل معاه لانك بتعمل روح حلوة برضو في الموضوع خليك انت بتاع الروح وهو الحل 
> نورت الموضوع يا هيثم باشا والله
> تحياتي لك
> 
> 
> *


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة انت بتاع الروح .. بنحر عفاريت احنا 
والله لو جبت جاميكا بحاله
ماكنت هتعرف مى
فينك يابودو تيجى تنقذ خالو  :: 





> *
> 
> هي عبير السوووووسه بقى شفت انا غلبانه ازاي 
> لا انا هقعد امال هنلعب مع مين بس 
> نورت يا فندم 
> 
> 
> 
> *



بقى كدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا سوسة ؟؟ دا على اساس انى انا اللى كنت بلعب
ماشى ماشى ماشى
تلااااااااااااااااااته ماشى على ما دودو تيجى تديكى الرابعه 
مى ياروحى .. وقعتك كاروهااااااااااااااات
ابقى ورينى شطارتك فى من انا القااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادم  ::evil:: 




> ميييييييييييييييييين دول يا ترى


مش احنا طبعا ياحبيبتى متتعصبيششششششششششش
يتشطروا على الحلقة الجاية 
دا انتى ملاك يابنتى
وبكرة يعرفواااااااااااااا  ::

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*هو "من أنا" طلع مين بقى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

سالخيرررررررررررررررررر علييييييييييييييييييييكم


انا جيت تانى



طبعا ملحقتوش تاخدوا نفسكم  :1: 




بس للأسف  :1: 




قدركم  :O O: 







بس المرة دى



مش زى اى مرررررررررررررررررررررررررة  :Afro: 





خاااااااااااااااااااااالص 





ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص  :Ala: 





جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 





أووووووووووووووووووووووووى  :y: 





المرة دى ديفيرانت ابسلووووووووووووووتلى






مع حلقة خاصة جداااا 





وضيف مش أى أى  :O O: 





ولا زى زى 






دا مـن أنا نيوووووووووووووووووووووووو







ضيفنا العزيز 






ضيفنا اللذيذ  :Closedeyes: 







ضيفنا ذات الأفكار النارية






قليلة ولكنها مميزة






ذات الافكار المطبخية  :Eat: 






شديدة اللذاذة





ضيفنا القوووووووى







 صاحب التواجد المباشر  ::xx:: 





الحاد إذا لزم الأمر







ضيفنا العزيز


*مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا*







اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...

الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




التخمينات للعضو ثلاث مرات فقط
والتخمين الرابع هيحسب للى بعده



التخمين يكون بشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*




ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة


اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة






ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا




وان شاء الله معك
متابعوووووووووووووون




اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## نشــــوى

من انا .. اهلا بيك 
مستنيين حضرتك  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

نورتوناااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مي مؤمن

*مساء الخيررررررررر
ازيك يا عبير
شوفي سبحان الله انا كنت من انا ؟؟
دلوقتي بقيت الي هسال زمن غدااااااار
 بس انا همخمخ لمن انا السؤال وهتكشف هو ميييييييييييييين
بس هو يظهر على طول واحنا هنفعصه 
تحياتي لك يا بيروووو
يا كبيره 
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هلا هلا هلا

يا ترى مين من قسمتنا و نصيبنا المرة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بس ايه

يا رب يطلع  حد كويس و ميدوخناش في الردود

زي ناااااااااااااااس

اخده بالك ياللي فوقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

في انتظارك يا من انت  :: 

يا بيروووووووو يا شديد..اعملي فيها بريئة و دافعي عنه تاني..خليه ينفعك.. ::xx:: 

في الانتظار

----------


## بنت شهريار

> من انا .. اهلا بيك 
> مستنيين حضرتك


ياختشى يامطيعة يابريئة  :No: 
منورة حضرتك  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مساء الخيررررررررر
> ازيك يا عبير
> شوفي سبحان الله انا كنت من انا ؟؟
> دلوقتي بقيت الي هسال زمن غدااااااار
>  بس انا همخمخ لمن انا السؤال وهتكشف هو ميييييييييييييين
> بس هو يظهر على طول واحنا هنفعصه 
> تحياتي لك يا بيروووو
> يا كبيره 
> *


ايوووووووووووووووة  :Mad: 
ومن اعماااااااااااااااااااااااااااالكم سلط عليكم يا افتكاستى  ::-s: 
يالا طلعى المواهب 
وورينا الشطارة يا قمر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هلا هلا هلا
> 
> يا ترى مين من قسمتنا و نصيبنا المرة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بس ايه
> 
> يا رب يطلع  حد كويس و ميدوخناش في الردود
> 
> زي ناااااااااااااااس
> ...


اللى فوقك عندة غسيل وشكله بينقط 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

من يوووووووووووووووووومى بريئة يا حبى مانتى عارفانى
ملاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك

الله معكم
على فكرة 
مى مؤمن كانت فعلا ملااااااااااااااااك
هتعرفوا قيمتها بس يصحى

صحووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة  :Ban2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

يا من انا 

بص للى حصل لغيرك واتعظ 

شوف الضيف اللى فات حصل له ايه 

واضرب اد ايه 

وخاف على نفسك 

بنت شهريار مش حتنفعك 

انا حذرتك اهه 

يالا ياباشا  من نفسك كده وبراحه ابعت لى رسالة وقلى انت مين 

واوعدك حديك تقييم بدلا عن التقييم بتاع بنت شهريار 

فكر وانا فى انتظار رسالتك 

مساءكم جميعا ورد وفل

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا من انا 
> 
> بص للى حصل لغيرك واتعظ 
> 
> شوف الضيف اللى فات حصل له ايه 
> 
> واضرب اد ايه 
> 
> وخاف على نفسك 
> ...


ميقدرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررش  :: 

مساء الخير والهنا استاذ نادر

----------


## وجدى محمود

إيه ده كله

دأنا نسيت إسمى

أنا من الأول وقايل بنت شهريار دى حتدوخنا وراها

بس ياريت من أنا مايطلعش شاعر مطبخى

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

أستاذ نادلا أنا حبعتلك رساله فى الخاص
وأقولى على إسمى
بس ده بينى وبينك

وإلا إنسى البطه خاااااااااااااااالص

----------


## محمد نديم

سنور عليكم جميعن ازيكم؟
أو صباحو جشطة ان شاء الله ... بنت شهريهار المشاغبة  عاملة لنا إيه العشا؟ وألا مالكيش في الحلل ونظام الطبيخ؟

----------


## boukybouky

كل مرة ينزل مين انا مش أشارك فيه

علشان مش بعرف انشن خاااااااااالص و الا بعرف اموه اكمني برئية  ::$:  بعرف  ههههههههههههههههه 

بس يا ترى مين انا كان حاد مع مين؟ و امتى؟

و هل حصل ان اتخانق مع حد قبل كده في المنتدى؟؟؟؟ 

و أفكار مطبخية ...يعني له مواضيع في قاعة المطبخ؟؟؟

يلا كفايا كده...

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## مي مؤمن

*
يا رب يطلع حد كويس و ميدوخناش في الردود





			
				زي ناااااااااااااااس

اخده بالك ياللي فوقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

في انتظارك يا من انت
			
		

كلمي يا عبير في ناس عايزينك هههههههههههههههههه

اييييييييييييه يا من انا ؟؟
 هنستنى كتيييييييييييييييير ولا اييييييييييييييه
دة احنا عصابه قويه ومفتريه
اظهرررررررررررررررررر وبااااااااااااان عليك الامان 
عموما انا مستنيه
لو احتجتني قول بس جزررررررر
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

السلام عليكم إخواني


أتقدم بخالص الشكر  للأخت الفاضلة / عبير لذلك التقديم الجميل لشخصي المتواضع

أتمنى ان تنول الحلقة إعجابكم

و سأعود لاحقا بإذن الله لأرد على استفساراتكم جميعا

السلام عليكم

----------


## طائر الشرق

اصطبحنا وصبح الملك لله
يا ناس والله دغى مش فايقة عندى مذاكرة
وكل ما اجى افتح الكتاب افضل اخمن ى من انا :: 
هل دا يا ترى بسبب الفول ::$: 
من انا  
قولى يا برنس :: يا شقيق :: يا كبير :: 
اشتركت ليا فى موضوع دعوة للتفكير قبل كدا؟

----------


## a_leader

> التخمين يكون بشكل مباشر
> يعنى هنقول 
> 
> (( اتوقع فلان ))


موضوع من الموضوعات الجميلة يا بنت شهريار , 

اتوقع هايدى دياب

----------


## a_leader

كده يبئى فاضل لى توقعين كمان

ح اقول توقع كمان و اسيب التوقع الأخير للاسئلة اللى ما بتجيبش همها  :: 

اتوقع أم احمد

----------


## the_chemist

> سنور عليكم جميعن ازيكم؟
> أو صباحو جشطة ان شاء الله ... بنت شهريهار المشاغبة  عاملة لنا إيه العشا؟ وألا مالكيش في الحلل ونظام الطبيخ؟


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااه

وحشتنا ياراجل

أنت كنت فين ياعمدة الدواااااااااااااااااااااار

عموما صباحك فل

وفين مجلة الحرافيش ياعمنا

حمدا لله علي سلامتك

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> يا رب يطلع حد كويس و ميدوخناش في الردود
> 
> 
> كلمي يا عبير في ناس عايزينك هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اييييييييييييه يا من انا ؟؟
>  هنستنى كتيييييييييييييييير ولا اييييييييييييييه
> دة احنا عصابه قويه ومفتريه
> ...




مامتيش ياطيبة وحُنينة

يحنى جته

حطى تخمين ليكى و2 لإبنك ضوناك

والبنت اللى هي تيتة دى مش تتعدل محانا ولا أجيب حفيدة بنتها تعضها

أمنية جاهزة للعض ومستنية اشارتك ياماما

من أنتى

صاحية ولا بتعملي شاي الصباح

يعنى تاريخ المشاركة في مونتى بسرعة

يالا بسرعة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إيه ده كله
> 
> دأنا نسيت إسمى
> 
> أنا من الأول وقايل بنت شهريار دى حتدوخنا وراها
> 
> بس ياريت من أنا مايطلعش شاعر مطبخى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


بط ؟؟
فيها لخفيهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ثوانى هجيب اهل الدفتر علشان نيجى ننقضضضضضضضض على البطة على ما من انا يصحى
والنبى متنسوش الشوربة بتاعت البط متشربوهاااااااش كلها

صباح الخيرات استاذ وجدى
نورت من انا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> سنور عليكم جميعن ازيكم؟
> أو صباحو جشطة ان شاء الله ... بنت شهريهار المشاغبة  عاملة لنا إيه العشا؟ وألا مالكيش في الحلل ونظام الطبيخ؟


صباح الخيررررررررررررررررررررررررر
وسالنوررررررررررررررررررر كمان ومالو هو يعنى بفلوس
ياهلا ياهلا استاذنا الغالى 
الف حمدلله على السلامة يافندم ( كلاكيت رابع مرة )
مشاغبة ؟؟ من اولهاااااااااااااا
دا انا ملااااااااااااااااااااااااك  :gp: 
دا حضرتك راجع يعنى علطول كدا 
ومالوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
نحن هنااااااااااااااااااااا
ومفيش عشا هيه بقى  :Dry:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> كل مرة ينزل مين انا مش أشارك فيه
> 
> علشان مش بعرف انشن خاااااااااالص و الا بعرف اموه اكمني برئية  بعرف  ههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> بس يا ترى مين انا كان حاد مع مين؟ و امتى؟
> 
> و هل حصل ان اتخانق مع حد قبل كده في المنتدى؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> و أفكار مطبخية ...يعني له مواضيع في قاعة المطبخ؟؟؟
> ...


بوكى جاية تحلل المقدمة  :3: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياهلا ياهلا يابرررررررررررررررئية
آل بريئة أل  :Baby2: 
ياخوفى يابدران   :Blink: 
ماشى ماشى ومالو
نورررررررررررررررررتى يابوكاية 
صباح الفل

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *
> يا رب يطلع حد كويس و ميدوخناش في الردود
> 
> 
> كلمي يا عبير في ناس عايزينك هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اييييييييييييه يا من انا ؟؟
>  هنستنى كتيييييييييييييييير ولا اييييييييييييييه
> دة احنا عصابه قويه ومفتريه
> ...


جززززززززززززززززززززززززززر  :: 
صباح الفل يا مدوخاناااااااااااااا
والله ياى انا خايفة تطلعى انتى تانى
مفيش حاجة بعيييييييييييد عن ايدينا يا امى  :Plane:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم إخواني
> 
> 
> أتقدم بخالص الشكر  للأخت الفاضلة / عبير لذلك التقديم الجميل لشخصي المتواضع
> 
> أتمنى ان تنول الحلقة إعجابكم
> 
> و سأعود لاحقا بإذن الله لأرد على استفساراتكم جميعا
> 
> السلام عليكم


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
دى السكة طويلة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووى
حمدلله على السلامة يا من انا :: 
نورت والله
واضح اننا هنمد الحلقة 14 يوم مش 4
على ما سيادتك تصحى  :3: 

منتظرين سيادتك وسعاتك وجنابك وحضرتك
نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررتنا  :Blink:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اصطبحنا وصبح الملك لله
> يا ناس والله دغى مش فايقة عندى مذاكرة
> وكل ما اجى افتح الكتاب افضل اخمن ى من انا
> هل دا يا ترى بسبب الفول
> من انا  
> قولى يا برنسيا شقيقيا كبير
> اشتركت ليا فى موضوع دعوة للتفكير قبل كدا؟


دا ايه الناس اللى مش طايقة نفسها وجاية تسمع اللى ذاكرته عندنا دى  :: 
متقولشششششششششششش يا من انا  :Gun2: 
روح ذاكر ياعم وابعتلنا بودا  :: 
هو فاضى  ::hop::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> موضوع من الموضوعات الجميلة يا بنت شهريار , 
> 
> اتوقع هايدى دياب


دا توقع على اساس ايه بالظبببببببببط
هو لسه قال حاااااااااااااااااااجه  :: 

طيب حتى اسال يا استاذ محمد
الاسئلة غير محددة التوقعات هى اللى محددة  :Mad: 

صباح الخيرات
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

بودا مين  هو موسم البامية جيه عشان عايزة دودا :Gun2: 
اسمه بودو :Gun2: عبده :Gun2: عُبد :Gun2: عبودى :Gun2: بودى :Gun2: 
فخمتوا ولا لسه يا اكسلانس ::

----------


## نشــــوى

واضح كده ان من انا من النوع اللي بيصحى متأخر
يكونش كان عنده امتحان امبارح مثلا  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

قصدك مين يعنى يا نشوى ::

----------


## oo7

خلينا كده مستنييييين جناب حضرته لما يشرفنا

قولى يا من انا 

عندك كام سنة

اظن السؤال واضح وصريح جدا

----------


## نشــــوى

> قصدك مين يعنى يا نشوى


حد مثلا كان عنده امتحان  مثلا..
وماصدق النهاردة يصحى متأخر مثلا.. 
والحد ده ماقدرش يدخل يرد علينا امبارح .. علشان كان مرهق من المذاكرة 
وانا بقول مثلا ::-s: 

تفتكر مين يا هيثم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى؟
من أنا تاااااااااااااااااااااااانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

صباحك فل يا بيرو

فى إنتظارك يا من أنا

----------


## عصام كابو

انا هاضيع اول توقع ليا و اقول 

حسن بك.. شاعر الرومانسية  :f: 

على الرغم من ان عبير اتكلمت عنه بصيغة المؤنث.. بس شكلها كده بتعمل تمويه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

أهلا بك نشوى

شكرا لك..و لوجودك

مي..حان الوقت للتفكير و الإبداع

فرصة رائعة لأطلاق قوى العقل..تعمل بحرية..دون قيد

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

يااااااااااااااااا  من أنا


الله يخليك ماتدوخناش وراك فى كل القاعات

جاوب من غير ماتتعب قلبنا..ماشى؟

إيه أكتر قاعة بتكون موجود فيها؟ وفيها موضوعات ومشاركات ليك

----------


## فراشة

وأنا هاضيع أول توقع وأقول

حكيــــــــــــــــــــــم  عيـــــــــــون

----------


## nariman

المرة دي الكل داخل على التوقعات عدل 
طب هو لحق يقول حاجه علشان نتوقع 


على طريقة العزيز من أنا ..
 لن أتوقع الآن ..أراكم لاحقاً  :Closedeyes:

----------


## loly_h

*إستعنا على الشقا بالله ... 

أحلى حاجة إن المواصلات أخرت من أنا لغاية دلوقتى 

النهاردة اليوم التانى ولسه موش قال بخ 

بس إن شاء الله هتتعرف هتتعرف

وموش هخمن دلوقتى إلا لما نعرف شوية معلومات

من أنــــــــا 

حضرت جناب معاليك ... ميل ولا فيميل؟

مشترك معانا فى المنتدى من أد إيه وقت؟

اكتر قاعة بتحب التواجد فيها ؟

يارب الاقى اجابات موش تمويه  

على فكرة يابيرو بعد مقدمتك انا كمان توقعت حسن شاعر الرومانسية

لكن خلاص بعد اللى بتعمليه فينا كل مرة قلبى موش بأه صافى ليكى

وموش هاصدق كلامك 

وليكى يوم يابيرو يابنت السلطان ...*

----------


## طائر الشرق

انا هاستنى عشان اجيبه المرة دى ::-s:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بودا مين  هو موسم البامية جيه عشان عايزة دودا
> اسمه بودوعبدهعُبدعبودىبودى
> فخمتوا ولا لسه يا اكسلانس


لا يا مسيوووووووو مفخمتوشى
وبعيدن انا حرة اقول اللى اقوله
انا عاجبنى بودا مش بودى
وهو موافق انت معترض لييييييييييييييييه  ::xx::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> واضح كده ان من انا من النوع اللي بيصحى متأخر
> يكونش كان عنده امتحان امبارح مثلا





> قصدك مين يعنى يا نشوى





> خلينا كده مستنييييين جناب حضرته لما يشرفنا
> 
> قولى يا من انا 
> 
> عندك كام سنة
> 
> اظن السؤال واضح وصريح جدا





> حد مثلا كان عنده امتحان  مثلا..
> وماصدق النهاردة يصحى متأخر مثلا.. 
> والحد ده ماقدرش يدخل يرد علينا امبارح .. علشان كان مرهق من المذاكرة 
> وانا بقول مثلا
> 
> تفتكر مين يا هيثم


كله يغنى على ليلاااااااااااااااااااااااة
يا لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييل  :Smart: 




> تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى؟
> من أنا تاااااااااااااااااااااااانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> صباحك فل يا بيرو
> 
> فى إنتظارك يا من أنا


يا مساء الورد يا ايمو
منوررررررررررة من انا
يالا شدى حيلك خلى النقط الخضرا تزززززززززززززززززززززيد  :hey:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا 
> 
> بص للى حصل لغيرك واتعظ 
> 
> شوف الضيف اللى فات حصل له ايه 
> 
> واضرب اد ايه 
> 
> وخاف على نفسك 
> ...


اسكندراني العزيز

العظة من أجمل الخبرات التي يمر بها الإنسان..

أتيقن أنك ستعرفني سريعا اخي

و تقيمك وص بمجرد تواجدك




> إيه ده كله
> 
> دأنا نسيت إسمى
> 
> أنا من الأول وقايل بنت شهريار دى حتدوخنا وراها
> 
> بس ياريت من أنا مايطلعش شاعر مطبخى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



 :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هلا هلا هلا
> 
> يا ترى مين من قسمتنا و نصيبنا المرة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بس ايه
> 
> يا رب يطلع  حد كويس و ميدوخناش في الردود
> 
> زي ناااااااااااااااس
> ...


اهلا ايمان

القسمة و النصيب لا مفر منهم ابدا

فإن كنت أمثل ذلك القدر الحتميّ

فلقائي..سيأتي لا محالة






> سنور عليكم جميعن ازيكم؟
> أو صباحو جشطة ان شاء الله ... بنت شهريهار المشاغبة  عاملة لنا إيه العشا؟ وألا مالكيش في الحلل ونظام الطبيخ؟


عودا موفقا أخي

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا هاضيع اول توقع ليا و اقول 
> 
> حسن بك.. شاعر الرومانسية 
> 
> على الرغم من ان عبير اتكلمت عنه بصيغة المؤنث.. بس شكلها كده بتعمل تمويه


برررررررررررررررررررررررريئة يا ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس
اثببببببببببببببببببت على توقعك بقى يا دكتور  ::-s: 
نورت من انا  :f: 




> يااااااااااااااااا  من أنا
> 
> 
> الله يخليك ماتدوخناش وراك فى كل القاعات
> 
> جاوب من غير ماتتعب قلبنا..ماشى؟
> 
> إيه أكتر قاعة بتكون موجود فيها؟ وفيها موضوعات ومشاركات ليك


من انا مدوخك ؟؟
دا ملااااااااااك
ولا بيلف ولا بيدور ابدااااااااااااااااان  :Roll2: 




> وأنا هاضيع أول توقع وأقول
> 
> حكيــــــــــــــــــــــم  عيـــــــــــون


حلو اوى التوقعات اللى قبل الاسئلة دى
انتوا بتفتحوا المندل ؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> المرة دي الكل داخل على التوقعات عدل 
> طب هو لحق يقول حاجه علشان نتوقع 
> 
> 
> على طريقة العزيز من أنا ..
>  لن أتوقع الآن ..أراكم لاحقاً


برافووووووووووووووووووووووو نرنر
هو دااااااااااااا
ركزززززززززززززززززززززززى  ::-s: 




> *إستعنا على الشقا بالله ... 
> 
> أحلى حاجة إن المواصلات أخرت من أنا لغاية دلوقتى 
> 
> النهاردة اليوم التانى ولسه موش قال بخ 
> 
> بس إن شاء الله هتتعرف هتتعرف
> 
> وموش هخمن دلوقتى إلا لما نعرف شوية معلومات
> ...


واحد لموناااااااااااضة وانا اغششششششششششششششك  :Poster Sss: 




> انا هاستنى عشان اجيبه المرة دى


ومالو
خليك عالباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب  :Arrow2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

لولولوووى
صحى النوم يا من انا
حمدلله على السلامة

يالا بقى الناس خلاص هتقوم تنام

قوووووووووووووووووولى

لك اخوات فى المنتدى ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> كل مرة ينزل مين انا مش أشارك فيه
> 
> علشان مش بعرف انشن خاااااااااالص و الا بعرف اموه اكمني برئية  بعرف  ههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> بس يا ترى مين انا كان حاد مع مين؟ و امتى؟
> 
> و هل حصل ان اتخانق مع حد قبل كده في المنتدى؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> و أفكار مطبخية ...يعني له مواضيع في قاعة المطبخ؟؟؟
> ...


بوكي،،أهلا بك

من منا لم يكون حادا يوما ما ؟؟

من منا لا يمر عليه يوما واحدا..إن لم يكن حادا مع الغير. فهجوم النفس للنفس أصعب

كلنا هنا اخوة.لم تطلقين على اختلاف الرأي لفظة " خناقة "؟؟اختلف ؟ نعم

"اتخانق"؟؟لا

الأفكار المطبخية داخلنا جميعا. في لحظة استمتاع

في دقيقة نستطيع أن نجعل من كوب الشاي عمل إبداعيّ عظيم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اصطبحنا وصبح الملك لله
> يا ناس والله دماغى مش فايقة عندى مذاكرة
> وكل ما اجى افتح الكتاب افضل اخمن ى من انا
> هل دا يا ترى بسبب الفول
> من انا  
> قولى يا برنسيا شقيقيا كبير
> اشتركت ليا فى موضوع دعوة للتفكير قبل كدا؟


أهلا طائر الشرق

الاشتراك ليس فقط اشتراك كتابيّ. بل هو اشتراك عقلي أيضا

طالما قرات لك.و اشتركت بشتى الطريقتين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> موضوع من الموضوعات الجميلة يا بنت شهريار , 
> 
> اتوقع هايدى دياب


أهلا  ليدر

من الجميل أن تعمل أذهاننا على الدوام اخي






> كده يبئى فاضل لى توقعين كمان
> 
> ح اقول توقع كمان و اسيب التوقع الأخير للاسئلة اللى ما بتجيبش همها 
> 
> اتوقع أم احمد


ألم أقل منذ لحظات..من الجميل أن تعمل أذهاننا؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

يعنى مفيش سؤال اتجاوب مما يكشف عن شخصيتك
ماشى يا عم من انا
بعيدا عن اى سؤال يكشف جنااااااااابك (( ايموشن مفروس ))

ما اجمل فترات الطرب الاصيل
من اى جيل تحب ان تستمع
وما احب الاغانى المقربة اليه ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> واضح كده ان من انا من النوع اللي بيصحى متأخر
> يكونش كان عنده امتحان امبارح مثلا


مع شروق كل شمس

مع ظهور الخيط الاول من الضوء كل نهار

يبدا الامتحان الفعليّ

لينتهي مع نهاية اليوم

----------


## طائر الشرق

اولا مبروك يا من انا اللى عليه العين المرة دى انك خليت من انا يجتاز المشاركة الالف
جيف مى وان باوند

شوف يا من انا
الحق باين كدا انى ممكن اعرفك بلغتك الهادية دى و كلامك الرزين دا لكن  اشخاص من انا عودونا على الخداع والملاوعة :: 
واخرها الست اللى كانت هنا وخلتنى اختار تلت رجالة اكيد هى فاهمة كويس اوى ::-s: 

لكن هاسألك سؤال كمان يا من انا

هل انت من الشخصيات  القدامى ولا من الشخصيات الجدد ذوى الثقل؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> خلينا كده مستنييييين جناب حضرته لما يشرفنا
> 
> قولى يا من انا 
> 
> عندك كام سنة
> 
> اظن السؤال واضح وصريح جدا


سنوات عمري الضاحكة؟؟ام الحزينة؟؟

هل العمر يقاس بالسنين اخى؟

العمر يقاس بكم السعادة التي شعرت بها

فأي سنوات العمر تقصد؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى؟
> من أنا تاااااااااااااااااااااااانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> صباحك فل يا بيرو
> 
> فى إنتظارك يا من أنا


 :f:  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

يا من أنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لم ترد علي أى سؤال

طب سؤال غلبان ومش عاطفي

أنت عاطفي ولا رومانسي

----------


## طائر الشرق

> مع شروق كل شمس
> 
> مع ظهور الخيط الاول من الضوء كل نهار
> 
> يبدا الامتحان الفعليّ
> 
> لينتهي مع نهاية اليوم


ايه دا يا ست عبير  ::-s: 
والله يا دكتورة ايمان يا ام ادهم لازم تعملى فيها اللى ما يتعملش
يعنى ادهم يقطع اوراقها  او يلعب كورة فى الصالون عندها مثلا يجب مقص ويقطع فرش الكنب :: 
الراجل من انا؟ دا فيلسوف وربنا  او شكله هايطلع واحد روش هنا  بس بيلوعنى :: 

لو انت اللى فى بالى هاكون سعيد جدا برجوعك يا سي. ......

----------


## بنت شهريار

واضح انى هاكل ضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب  :: 
مش قلتلكم مى ملاك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا هاضيع اول توقع ليا و اقول 
> 
> حسن بك.. شاعر الرومانسية 
> 
> على الرغم من ان عبير اتكلمت عنه بصيغة المؤنث.. بس شكلها كده بتعمل تمويه


و لم اعتبرت ان التخمين فرصة ضائعة أخي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

التفكير دائما - فرصة رائعة لإعمال العقل

عصام.أهلا بك

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه دا يا ست عبير 
> والله يا دكتورة ايمان يا ام ادهم لازم تعملى فيها اللى ما يتعملش
> يعنى ادهم يقطع اوراقها  او يلعب كورة فى الصالون عندها مثلا يجب مقص ويقطع فرش الكنب
> الراجل من انا؟ دا فيلسوف وربنا  او شكله هايطلع واحد روش هنا  بس بيلوعنى
> 
> لو انت اللى فى بالى هاكون سعيد جدا برجوعك يا سي. ......


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله يا خال بودا انا ما اعرف ايه دا
علمى علمك ياخويا  :Poster Oops: 

والله وهيسعدنا احنا كمان يا طا ..... ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

أنا توقعت فى أول مشاركه فى الموضوع أن ده الأستاذ حسن عبد الحليم

شاعر الرومانسيه

بنت شهريار

أنا حأعين ليك صدر البطه كله مع المرقه

قبل مالأستاذ نادر ياخد باله

وسيبك من الدفتر*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يااااااااااااااااا  من أنا
> 
> 
> الله يخليك ماتدوخناش وراك فى كل القاعات
> 
> جاوب من غير ماتتعب قلبنا..ماشى؟
> 
> إيه أكتر قاعة بتكون موجود فيها؟ وفيها موضوعات ومشاركات ليك


فراشة الرائعة

التواجد بالروح..يتيح لك التنقل بين الجدران بشفافية وسرعة

هكذا تواجدي بينكم

فروحي. تعشق هذا المكان






> وأنا هاضيع أول توقع وأقول
> 
> حكيــــــــــــــــــــــم  عيـــــــــــون


منذ قليل. اكدت أن التخمين أبدا ليس بفرصة ضائعة أختى

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا من انا يابووووووووووووو بندقيه
قوووووووووووووولى
عمرك من 20 الى  30
من 30 الى  40
اكثر ؟؟

اسئلة مباشرة اهووووووووووو
جاووووووووووووووووووووب بقى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
> 
> أنا توقعت فى أول مشاركه فى الموضوع أن ده الأستاذ حسن عبد الحليم
> 
> شاعر الرومانسيه
> 
> بنت شهريار
> 
> أنا حأعين ليك صدر البطه كله مع المرقه
> ...


الدفتر ؟؟
مكنش العشم يا استاذ وجدى
بدل ماتقول نجيب على البطة تلات اربع بطات ونتغدى بيهم فى الدفتر
سيبك انت من من انا اللى جابلنا جفاف من قله الاجابات 
وهات البطة وحصلنى على الدفتر
على ما اجيب الموظفين

بعيننننننننننننننننننننننننننك يا من انا  :Blink:

----------


## the_chemist

احتومال منكن يكون

مش هأقول دلوقتى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> المرة دي الكل داخل على التوقعات عدل 
> طب هو لحق يقول حاجه علشان نتوقع 
> 
> 
> على طريقة العزيز من أنا ..
>  لن أتوقع الآن ..أراكم لاحقاً


 :f2: 




> *إستعنا على الشقا بالله ... 
> 
> أحلى حاجة إن المواصلات أخرت من أنا لغاية دلوقتى 
> 
> النهاردة اليوم التانى ولسه موش قال بخ 
> 
> بس إن شاء الله هتتعرف هتتعرف
> 
> وموش هخمن دلوقتى إلا لما نعرف شوية معلومات
> ...


لولي..

هل التمييز إحدي طبائعك؟؟

أنا إنسان أختي

بكل ما تحتوي الكلمة من معني و ترجمة للإنسانية

فهل يفرق الجنس أو اللون؟؟

من كثرة حبي لذلك الكيان الجميل الذي يجمعنا

لا اتذكر السنوات..لا اتذكر الماضي قبله

فقط أتذكر أني متواجد بينكم الآن

سؤالك الاخير..سبق و اجبت عنه

 :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لولولوووى
> صحى النوم يا من انا
> حمدلله على السلامة
> 
> يالا بقى الناس خلاص هتقوم تنام
> 
> قوووووووووووووووووولى
> 
> لك اخوات فى المنتدى ؟؟


و من انت اذن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ألست اختى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## the_chemist

والله الظاهر بعد كده هنغير اسمك ليكون

فيلسوف مونتى

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				اولا مبروك يا من انا اللى عليه العين المرة دى انك خليت من انا يجتاز المشاركة الالف
جيف مى وان باوند
			
		

يا هيثم جيف مي وان بوند يعني انا مش قادره اصدق والله دة كتير قوي ههههههههههه نردهالك في الافراح




			
				واخرها الست اللى كانت هنا وخلتنى اختار تلت رجالة اكيد هى فاهمة كويس اوى
			
		

كلمي يا عبير هيثم خال بودا  بينادي عليكي 




			
				مش قلتلكم مى ملاك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
			
		

طووول عمري يا عبير ظلمني دايما كدة 
طيب يا من انا؟؟
حمد الله على السلامه
انت اسمك في المونتي عربي ولا انجلش ؟
وانت عضو ولا مشرف ؟؟*

----------


## kethara

*اختى الغالية بنت شهريار

اهلا ومرحبا بعودتك الجميلة
وعودة من أنا بخفة ظلة وروح الموضوع الجميلة
تحيتى لهذا التجمع الرائع

وتحية لصمود من أنا ؟؟؟
أعتقد انه هو ولكن دعونا نحاول
هههههههههههههههههه

هل انت مميز ومختلف دائما بكل كلماتك ؟؟؟

هل تشارك بقاعة الخواطر

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
طيب أنا هخمن و أقول من أنا هو Dragon Shadow

بعد كده بقى أسأل 

إسمك بالعربي و لا بالإنجليزي ؟؟ ومن كام مقطع ؟؟

*

----------


## نشــــوى

اتوقع من انا استاذ ايمن رشدي  :f:

----------


## عصام كابو

من انا.. يا من انا
وحياة الغاليين عندك تقوللى
اليوزر نيم تبع عظمتك هو اسمك الحقيقى ولا نيـك نيم؟؟
و كمان طلب تانى عدم اللامؤاخذة
هو مقطع واحد ولا مقطعين؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> و من انت اذن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ألست اختى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا ولا اختك ولا عاوزة اعررررررررررررررررررررررررفك  :Wacko: 
انا اللهى والخفى يا من انا .. عرفتنى  :BRAWA:

----------


## oo7

قولى يا من انا 
عايز منك وصفة مطبخية من وصفاتك

----------


## reda laby

ألا قول لى
 وصفاتك كلها بالبلدى ولا بالفصيح المطبخى 
 سيمون فيميه ولا طرشى بتاع الإيه
 والمطبخ بتاعك نملية ولا تلاجة زانوسية
ترحيب بسيط وراجع لك بالأسئلة الى هى

----------


## طائر الشرق

:: نو كومينت بالفلاحى :: 
بصى يا عبير هو انا هاقول تلت تخمينات يعنى تلت اعضاء ولو واحد منهم صح اكسب ولا لازم انشن فى اخر واحد على واحد بعينه

اسبيك بسرعة عشان ايام تو لِات  وعايز اقوم  صتدى شوية تيكسشرز :: 
بذمتك مش اللى يسمعنى يتأكد انى واخد كورس انجلش من الجامعة الامريكية ومن الغالى كمان ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اولا مبروك يا من انا اللى عليه العين المرة دى انك خليت من انا يجتاز المشاركة الالف
> جيف مى وان باوند
> 
> شوف يا من انا
> الحق باين كدا انى ممكن اعرفك بلغتك الهادية دى و كلامك الرزين دا لكن  اشخاص من انا عودونا على الخداع والملاوعة
> واخرها الست اللى كانت هنا وخلتنى اختار تلت رجالة اكيد هى فاهمة كويس اوى
> 
> لكن هاسألك سؤال كمان يا من انا
> 
> هل انت من الشخصيات  القدامى ولا من الشخصيات الجدد ذوى الثقل؟


مرة أخرى

أهلا هيثم،ما معيارك أولا لقيم العهد أو حديثه؟؟؟؟

دعني أعرف حدودك الزمنية أولا؟؟

و ما مواصفاتك للشخصية ذات الثقل و الأهمية؟؟

اذكرها - و لك الشكر- فأجيبك أيضا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من أنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> لم ترد علي أى سؤال
> 
> طب سؤال غلبان ومش عاطفي
> 
> أنت عاطفي ولا رومانسي


الكميائي العزيز

عاطفي ام رومانسي

اذكر لشخصي غير المثقف الفرق أولا

معلوماتي المتواضعة لا تكفي لإجابة سؤالك الثري

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا يابووووووووووووو بندقيه
> قوووووووووووووولى
> عمرك من 20 الى  30
> من 30 الى  40
> اكثر ؟؟
> 
> اسئلة مباشرة اهووووووووووو
> جاووووووووووووووووووووب بقى


أي عمر تقصيدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ألم أقل قبل عدة مشاركات أن العمر أنواع؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> والله الظاهر بعد كده هنغير اسمك ليكون
> 
> فيلسوف مونتى


إن وجد الماء..هل يصح التيمم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اختى الغالية بنت شهريار
> 
> اهلا ومرحبا بعودتك الجميلة
> وعودة من أنا بخفة ظلة وروح الموضوع الجميلة
> تحيتى لهذا التجمع الرائع
> 
> وتحية لصمود من أنا ؟؟؟
> أعتقد انه هو ولكن دعونا نحاول
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


قيثارة..صاحبة الاسم الملائكيّ

ما معيار التميز أختي؟؟او مواصفاته؟؟

اتمنى ان اكون مميزا بالفعل

أي أنواع المشاركة تقصدين؟؟

سبق و ذكرت. ان المتابعة المستمرة أيضا مشاركة، و إن كانت غير موثقة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> طيب أنا هخمن و أقول من أنا هو dragon shadow
> 
> بعد كده بقى أسأل 
> 
> إسمك بالعربي و لا بالإنجليزي ؟؟ ومن كام مقطع ؟؟
> 
> *


إعمال العقل . واجب على كل انسان

اسمي؟؟إن كان اسمي يعبر عن ماهيتي. فلك كل الحق في السؤال عنه

و إن كان تحديد اللغة. سيكشف لك عن روحي. 

فهي لغة معجزة

اسمي بلغتي المفضلة. و عدد مقاطعه. بعدد أجمل شئ في حياتي

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

إيه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو أنا اطلع رحلة 

اجي ألاقي عبير مشغلة برنامج" و قال الفيلسوف"؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ايه يا استاذ من أنا ردودك دي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

لو سمحت..خليك حلو كده

مش عارفة استنتج معلومة واحدة منك خالص

انا انهاردة فاضية اهو و لسة صاحية و مفوقة

ممكن تقولي

نوع دراستك إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أدبية ؟؟و لا علمية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اتوقع من انا استاذ ايمن رشدي


لا زلت على رأيي

إعمال العقل..واجب انسانيّ

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> طيب يا من انا؟؟
> حمد الله على السلامه
> انت اسمك في المونتي عربي ولا انجلش ؟
> وانت عضو ولا مشرف ؟؟*


السؤال الأول- سبق و أجبت عليه

انا الاثنان عزيزتي

فانا عضو.و مشرف

مشرف على كل مشاركاتي و مواضيعي

مشرف و صاحب سلطة على قلمي

مي العزيزة..







































انت لسة شفت حاجة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا.. يا من انا
> وحياة الغاليين عندك تقوللى
> اليوزر نيم تبع عظمتك هو اسمك الحقيقى ولا نيـك نيم؟؟
> و كمان طلب تانى عدم اللامؤاخذة
> هو مقطع واحد ولا مقطعين؟؟


الاسم الحقيقي أخي عصام هو الاسم الذي نصدقه..لا ندّعيه

فأنا أصدق اسمي. الذي أشارك به.حتى و إن لم يكتب في تحقيق الشخصية

سؤالك الثاني. سبق و أجبت عنه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> قولى يا من انا 
> عايز منك وصفة مطبخية من وصفاتك


لأي صنف؟

عصائر؟ أم وجبات أساسية؟أم وجبات خفيفة؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ألا قول لى
>  وصفاتك كلها بالبلدى ولا بالفصيح المطبخى 
>  سيمون فيميه ولا طرشى بتاع الإيه
>  والمطبخ بتاعك نملية ولا تلاجة زانوسية
> ترحيب بسيط وراجع لك بالأسئلة الى هى


 :f2: ..

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
من أنت...يا من أنت 

صباح الخير ده أولاً..

ثانياً..انت ام ولا اف ؟؟

male or female
أيوة أيوة أنا عارفة إنه كلنا إنسان و تعالوا في حضن النيل و كل الحاجات الجميلة دي..بس عشان نعرف نتكلم معاك..

يا ترى بقى انت تبع  أنهي صورة..دي ؟؟

و لا دي 

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إيه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هو أنا اطلع رحلة 
> 
> اجي ألاقي عبير مشغلة برنامج" و قال الفيلسوف"؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ايه يا استاذ من أنا ردودك دي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا مرة أخرى ايمان

نوع دراستي. الاثنان معا

فدرست كلا الجانبين لكون ما انا عليه الآن

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يعنى مفيش سؤال اتجاوب مما يكشف عن شخصيتك
> ماشى يا عم من انا
> بعيدا عن اى سؤال يكشف جنااااااااابك (( ايموشن مفروس ))
> 
> ما اجمل فترات الطرب الاصيل
> من اى جيل تحب ان تستمع
> وما احب الاغانى المقربة اليه ؟؟


الطرب الأصيل..لا يحدده زمان


او يحيويه مكان


استمع من شتى الأجيال

و استمتع بما هو جيد



أحب الأغاني إلي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ياااااااااااااااه

ذكرتيني بأغنية هي المفضلة عندي دومااا



اغنية رائعة الكلمات


هادئة اللحن



رائعة السمو




أغنية خالد الذكر

















بعروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور





العنب                           العنب

 :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 








............

----------


## نشــــوى

اتوقع من انا يكون الكيميائي

كده يا بيرو انا قولت توقعين
لسة واحد

----------


## بنت شهريار

بعروووووووووووووووووووووووووور وصل  :: 

لا معلش بقى انا عاوزة بلح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباح الفل يا من انا يامدوخنا
اهو ساب الفيلسوف ومسك فى عدوية وبعرور
وياخوووووووووووووووفى يابدران  :3:

----------


## طائر الشرق

والله يا عبير حسابك معانا بعدين :Ranting2:  :Ranting2:  :Ranting2: 
عشان انا جالى العصب ::mm:: 
والله لا اخلى بودو يزعقلك و يعمل فيديو صوتى يندد بيك ويشجبك ::uff:: 
ياعم من انا الله يرضى عليك وعلينا يارب

حاجة لوجه الله ياعم وبطل الوش الافلاطونى دا انا عاوز ادخل الامتحان وعندى عقل مش سندوتش شاورما ::-s: 

عبير افتكرى ان حسابك معايا  مميت وشرير ::@:  ::@:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> والله يا عبير حسابك معانا بعدين
> عشان انا جالى العصب
> والله لا اخلى بودو يزعقلك و يعمل فيديو صوتى يندد بيك ويشجبك
> ياعم من انا الله يرضى عليك وعلينا يارب
> 
> حاجة لوجه الله ياعم وبطل الوش الافلاطونى دا انا عاوز ادخل الامتحان وعندى عقل مش سندوتش شاورما
> 
> عبير افتكرى ان حسابك معايا  مميت وشرير


حساب لييييييييييه بس
هو بين الخيرين والطيبين حساب
عموما الحساب عند من انا
انا قلتله يخلصه منكم  :: 

حساب ميت وشرير ؟؟ .. مينفعش واحد شاورما والتانى تشيكين فيليه  :Biggrin: 
وبعدين ماهو طيب وبيجاووووووووووووووووووووب اهو
بس الحدق يفهم  :Lol2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صحى النوم يا من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا

----------


## غادة جاد

*بقالي يومين بأدور عليكم

كنتم فين ؟؟؟؟

وبعدين مين اللي معاكم واللي مخبي نفسه ده ؟؟؟؟

عرفتوه ولا لسه ؟

طيب لما تعرفوه
الله يخليكم ابعتوا لي حد يناديني




هو قال لأي نوع من أنواع الفنون ينتمي ويفضل ؟
*

----------


## nariman

*بصراحة افتكرت نفسي لما لعبت اللعبة اللطيفة دي زماااان*

*قد ايه كنت طيبة* 

*وهادئة* 

*وبجاوب على كللللل الأسئلة* 


*م الآخر كنت من أنا واااضح وشفاف ومطيييع*


*..... عزيزي من أنا* 

*سؤال مباشر وأريد اجابة مباشرة.. حضرتك ميل ولا فيميل .. ذكر أم انثي.. نون أم راء ؟*

*لو لقيت اجابة على السؤال ده بعيدا عن مصر هي أمى ومش عارف ايه*
*أوعدكم انى أنزل بالتوقع على طول* 

*اما لو مش .... ..يبقى خلينا نتفرج أحسن* 



*اللي بعدووو ..على رأي مظلوووم *

----------


## طائر الشرق

حدق مين يا عبير

دا احنا عاوزين حاوى ::

----------


## rosey19

مساء الورد والخير عليكى  وعلى كل الاصدقاء عبير ,,,



  كده اغيب يوم الاقى 7 صفحات  يا من أنا ...؟؟؟

 منور ...........  وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليك 

  نبدا  ببسم الله  ...  ممكن اتوقع واقول  ...    اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

 ايمان  ( اخت ضابط شرطه  ) 


 وربنا يستر

----------


## العسل المر

السلام عليكم ...

ازيكم جميعا - حمدالله على رجوع من أنا يا عبير  :f2:  ...


موضوع لذيذ جدا - بس بينرفز  :2:  

تابعت حلقة مي مؤمن وكانت فظيعة  ::  

وحلقة المرة دي ( حارقة للأعصاب ) بس أنا متوقع انه عضو بجناحين ... اليمامة (  ::-s:  )

----------


## طائر الشرق

اتوقع انه المشرف سامح عطية

دى بداية يعنى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اتوقع من انا يكون الكيميائي
> 
> كده يا بيرو انا قولت توقعين
> لسة واحد


سيبك بأة من موضوع إعمال العقل ده

فكري براااااااااااحتك.و راجعي أقوالك، و صلي عالنبي  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بعروووووووووووووووووووووووووور وصل 
> 
> لا معلش بقى انا عاوزة بلح
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صباح الفل يا من انا يامدوخنا
> اهو ساب الفيلسوف ومسك فى عدوية وبعرور
> وياخوووووووووووووووفى يابدران


بدران بيسلم عليكي و بيقولك مش آن الأوان ترجعي العشرين جنيه؟؟؟ :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> والله يا عبير حسابك معانا بعدين
> عشان انا جالى العصب
> والله لا اخلى بودو يزعقلك و يعمل فيديو صوتى يندد بيك ويشجبك
> ياعم من انا الله يرضى عليك وعلينا يارب
> 
> حاجة لوجه الله ياعم وبطل الوش الافلاطونى دا انا عاوز ادخل الامتحان وعندى عقل مش سندوتش شاورما
> 
> عبير افتكرى ان حسابك معايا  مميت وشرير


عندك حق يا هيثم

عبير بقت صعبة جدا..انا لو مكانك مسكتش :O O: 

خد راحتك خالص في شكل الانتقام الملائم :hey: 

اتأكد ان كل المنتدى معاك ::evil::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بقالي يومين بأدور عليكم
> 
> كنتم فين ؟؟؟؟
> 
> وبعدين مين اللي معاكم واللي مخبي نفسه ده ؟؟؟؟
> 
> عرفتوه ولا لسه ؟
> 
> طيب لما تعرفوه
> ...


مس غادة

يا أهلا و سهلا

الحقيقة أنا بفضل دايما فن الجري وقت اللزوم :good: 

ثبت علميا : إنه صح فن :y:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بصراحة افتكرت نفسي لما لعبت اللعبة اللطيفة دي زماااان*
> 
> *قد ايه كنت طيبة* 
> 
> *وهادئة* 
> 
> *وبجاوب على كللللل الأسئلة* 
> 
> 
> ...


هو احنا جبنا إلا ناريمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Love: 

انت مفيش زيك خلاص..كنت عرض خاص و خلص، من بعد مي..كل الأشرار هيطلعوا ::-s: 

أنا انثى و لا ذكر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تصدقي بالله..السؤال ده مش حلو في حقك

انا بهدي النفوس اهو..بس يا عبير بذمتك؟؟؟؟؟؟و لا بلاش ذمتك..أنا عايزك تقولي الحق ::$: 

لو ناريمان متابعة من الاول..كانت سألت سؤال زي ده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساء الورد والخير عليكى  وعلى كل الاصدقاء عبير ,,,
> 
> 
> 
>   كده اغيب يوم الاقى 7 صفحات  يا من أنا ...؟؟؟
> 
>  منور ...........  وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليك 
> 
>   نبدا  ببسم الله  ...  ممكن اتوقع واقول  ...    اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> ...


النور نورك روزي

ايوة..توقعي، و امضي عند عبير

علشان حقك ميروحش

و بعد  ما تمضي و تضمني حقك..اعمليها معاها الواجب ::xx::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> ازيكم جميعا - حمدالله على رجوع من أنا يا عبير  ...
> 
> 
> موضوع لذيذ جدا - بس بينرفز  
> 
> تابعت حلقة مي مؤمن وكانت فظيعة  
> 
> وحلقة المرة دي ( حارقة للأعصاب ) بس أنا متوقع انه عضو بجناحين ... اليمامة (  )


 ::'(:  أنا حلقتي حارقة للاعصاب يا عسل يا مر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و أنا يا ربي بقول..كل ما أدخل اتلسع ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طبعا لازم تكون حارقة. حد يمشي بنت شهريار و انتوا تشوفوا الحلو كله :1: 

روح امضي على توقعك..و اضمن حقك..و تعال تاني

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اتوقع انه المشرف سامح عطية
> 
> دى بداية يعنى


حصّل اخواتك يلا

امضي الاول..انا خايف عليكم يا جماعة

اللي عند عبير بيضيع دايما ::evil::

----------


## فراشة

يا من أناااااااااااااااااااااااا

إنت بتتكلم باستمرار بصيغة المذكر
مش عارفة دا نوع من التمويه ولا إيه

طيب هو ممكن من أنا يشارك بسؤال ويسأل فيه من انا؟

شكلك كدا هاتجننا يعنى عاجبك اللى باقوله ده؟

طيب هاضيع الفرصة التانية وهاقول 

أخت ضابط شرطة

بس لو توقعى الاول صح هايتحسبلى مش كدا؟


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إيه يا روزى إنتى وفراشه

إيمان مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين؟

أنا

حراااااااااااااااااام أنا أعمل كده

طب والله ما أنا
والله العظيم ما أنا
قسمآ بالله ما أنا

ولو مش مصدقين هاحلف علشان ترتاحو

ال أخت ضابط ال

اتقوا الله


من أنا ..... حسبي الله

----------


## a_leader

التوقع الثالث  زهراء

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أتوقع أ/اسكندرانى

----------


## a_leader

و على فكرة 

انا مصمم على توقعى الثالث 

زهـــراء

و زعلان جدااااااااااااااا انه الثالث

 ::

----------


## a_leader

> أتوقع أ/اسكندرانى


بصفتك اذكى واحدة فيك يا منتدى انصحك بالانسحاب انا كسبت خلاص

و الجايزة بالنص ماتقلقيش

من انا هو زهراء

فنيتووووووووو

 ::

----------


## a_leader

عيبى الوحيد انى ما قريتش ولا مشاركة الا المقدمة بتاعة عبير بس  ::

----------


## a_leader

لكن عندى اسباب قوية لتوقعى طبعا و ح اقولها لما اكسب

و بالنسبة للهدايا انا عايز جرافته جراى و فيها خطوط بيضا

و تكون شيك و شيك جدا كمان  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بصفتك اذكى واحدة فيك يا منتدى انصحك بالانسحاب انا كسبت خلاص
> 
> و الجايزة بالنص ماتقلقيش
> 
> من انا هو زهراء
> 
> فنيتووووووووو



 :y: 
حضرتك الوحيد يا مسيو ليدر اللى مقدر ذكائى ومقدر الجوهوه اللى فى وسطكو  :: 




وأنا هاقول من أنا >>>> أم أحمد



بس يارب تطلع زهرااااااااااء

----------


## a_leader

> حضرتك الوحيد يا مسيو ليدر اللى مقدر ذكائى ومقدر الجوهوه اللى فى وسطكو 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وأنا هاقول من أنا >>>> أم أحمد
> 
> 
> 
> بس يارب تطلع زهرااااااااااء


يا فندم ده حقك و لو مش مصدقانى خشى الحلقة اللى فاتت و شوفى مى عملت ايه 

يبئى اللى يكتشفها ذكى و ذكى جدا كمان و م الاخر كده

اللى اكتشفها انا بعتبره اذكى واحد بعدى  :: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عبير 

هو ممكن تخللى كل واحد من حقه يتوقع خمستاشر مرة ؟  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> اتوقع من انا يكون الكيميائي
> 
> كده يا بيرو انا قولت توقعين
> لسة واحد


ياسلااااااااااااااااااام

لسه في حد فاكرني

ياهووووووووووووووووووه

والله والله مث أنا ياأبله

----------


## the_chemist

> إن وجد الماء..هل يصح التيمم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


والله باين عليك هتغرقنا

ههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب ياتيمم

آخر مرة كلمتنى ع المسينجر كانت امتى

المسينجر مش المسوجر

----------


## مي مؤمن

*انا بتوقع انها 
ريهام بوكي 

احساسي بيقولي كدة*

----------


## nariman

> هو احنا جبنا إلا ناريمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> انت مفيش زيك خلاص..كنت عرض خاص و خلص، من بعد مي..كل الأشرار هيطلعوا
> 
> أنا انثى و لا ذكر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> تصدقي بالله..السؤال ده مش حلو في حقك
> 
> انا بهدي النفوس اهو..بس يا عبير بذمتك؟؟؟؟؟؟و لا بلاش ذمتك..أنا عايزك تقولي الحق
> ...


 
وبعدين بقى .. شكلك م العيلة  :: 

طيب نرمي التخمين ..ولو انه مكرر 

دراجون شادو


أرجع بقى أراجع اللي فات يمكن أخمن تاني

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اتوقع إيمان الشامي*

----------


## nariman

لو طلعت زهراء زي ما ليدر بيقول حيبقى حسابها معايا فل الفل  ::-s:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مين جايب سيرة ايمان الشامي هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ده ايمان اكتر حد مفروس من الاستاذ ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

افتكرت اغنية سعاد حسني...الراجل الغامض بسلامته  ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
من أنت..لو سمحت لو سمحت لو سمحت..جاوب 

1.عمرك من 20_30 ولا 30_45 و لا 45 فما فوق ؟؟؟
2.النيك نيم..اليوزر..الآي دي بتاعك في المنتدى..عربي و لا انجلش..؟؟خرجتني عن مشاعيري  

و أخيراً هخمن للمرة التانية..من أنا هو a_leader 
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من أناااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> إنت بتتكلم باستمرار بصيغة المذكر
> مش عارفة دا نوع من التمويه ولا إيه
> 
> طيب هو ممكن من أنا يشارك بسؤال ويسأل فيه من انا؟
> 
> شكلك كدا هاتجننا يعنى عاجبك اللى باقوله ده؟
> 
> ...


فراااااااااااشة..واضح اني تعبتك فعلا

مقصود طبعا ::-s: 

و توقعك..فكري براحتك..و يااما صح..يا اما غلط :Lol2: 

بسيييييييييييييييطة




> إيه يا روزى إنتى وفراشه
> 
> إيمان مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين؟
> 
> أنا
> 
> حراااااااااااااااااام أنا أعمل كده
> 
> طب والله ما أنا
> ...


 :Poster Oops: 




> التوقع الثالث  زهراء


اثبت على كده :Biggrin: 




> أتوقع أ/اسكندرانى


اثبت برده على كده :Biggrin: 




> و على فكرة 
> 
> انا مصمم على توقعى الثالث 
> 
> زهـــراء
> 
> و زعلان جدااااااااااااااا انه الثالث


برده ..اثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثبت

ربنا ما يجيب زعل :Glad:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بصفتك اذكى واحدة فيك يا منتدى انصحك بالانسحاب انا كسبت خلاص
> 
> و الجايزة بالنص ماتقلقيش
> 
> من انا هو زهراء
> 
> فنيتووووووووو


طيب و انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مليش نصيب من الجوايز اللي بتتوزع دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عموما..أنا رايي نروح القسم :Biggrin: 




> عيبى الوحيد انى ما قريتش ولا مشاركة الا المقدمة بتاعة عبير بس


في حد في الدنيا ياخد على كلام عبير!!!!!!!!!




> لكن عندى اسباب قوية لتوقعى طبعا و ح اقولها لما اكسب
> 
> و بالنسبة للهدايا انا عايز جرافته جراى و فيها خطوط بيضا
> 
> و تكون شيك و شيك جدا كمان


و بالنسبة للون الشراب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::$: 




> حضرتك الوحيد يا مسيو ليدر اللى مقدر ذكائى ومقدر الجوهوه اللى فى وسطكو 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وأنا هاقول من أنا >>>> أم أحمد
> 
> 
> 
> بس يارب تطلع زهرااااااااااء


ظنه أكيد في محله

انا كمان اتمنى زيك  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> والله باين عليك هتغرقنا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب ياتيمم
> 
> آخر مرة كلمتنى ع المسينجر كانت امتى
> 
> المسينجر مش المسوجر


امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ده معناه انك نسيت ::mm:: 






> *انا بتوقع انها 
> ريهام بوكي 
> 
> احساسي بيقولي كدة*


ان شاء الله يا مي..قادر ربنا يخيب ظنك

و لا قدر الله لو طلع ظنك سليم..هقتل عبير قبل ما تديكي التقييم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وبعدين بقى .. شكلك م العيلة 
> 
> طيب نرمي التخمين ..ولو انه مكرر 
> 
> دراجون شادو
> 
> 
> أرجع بقى أراجع اللي فات يمكن أخمن تاني


طبعا من العيلة :Baby2: 

عندك شك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Closedeyes: 

امضي على توقعك في الدفتر..علشان عبير بتاكل حق الناس الطيبين اللي زي حالاتك ::hop:: 




> *اتوقع إيمان الشامي*


خليها تنفعك  :: 




> لو طلعت زهراء زي ما ليدر بيقول حيبقى حسابها معايا فل الفل


طيب و عبير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :3: 




> مين جايب سيرة ايمان الشامي هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ده ايمان اكتر حد مفروس من الاستاذ ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> افتكرت اغنية سعاد حسني...الراجل الغامض بسلامته


قوليلها..

على آخر الزمن!!!!!!!!انا رجل غامض!!!!!!!!!! ::@: 




> *
> من أنت..لو سمحت لو سمحت لو سمحت..جاوب 
> 
> 1.عمرك من 20_30 ولا 30_45 و لا 45 فما فوق ؟؟؟
> 2.النيك نيم..اليوزر..الآي دي بتاعك في المنتدى..عربي و لا انجلش..؟؟خرجتني عن مشاعيري  
> 
> و أخيراً هخمن للمرة التانية..من أنا هو a_leader 
> *


حاضر ..حاضر..حاضر..حاضر

كل الاسئلة دي ..جاوبت عنها قبل كده :Animal Rooster: 

واضح انك مش متابعة شعاع :good: 

خدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووها :Ranting2:

----------


## فراشة

> إيه يا روزى إنتى وفراشه
> 
> إيمان مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين؟
> 
> أنا
> 
> حراااااااااااااااااام أنا أعمل كده
> 
> طب والله ما أنا
> ...


ههههههههه معلش ياإيمان 

أعذرينا

عارفة أغنية الراجل دا هايجننى؟

ههههههه فعلا متغااااااااااظة

طيب ياااااااااااا من أناااااا

من فضلك.. من فضلك..بليييييييييييييييز

بتكتب شعر عامى أو فصحى؟

متهيألى السؤال واااااااااااااضح

وبعد ماتجاوبه هاقول اخر تخمين

بس الله يخلييييييييييييك جاوب
ـــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## فراشة

طيب بما إن من أنا ؟؟؟شكله كده راح نام
ومش هايجاوب

وحتى لو جاوب برده مش هايجاوب

هاقول آخر توقع ومش عارفه حد اتوقعه ولا لأ

بس حاسة كدا إنه.........
.
.
.
أتوقع إنه
.
.
.
.

(اســــــــــكــنـدرانـــــى)

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*التخمين الثاني ..

العسل المر*

----------


## oo7

> لأي صنف؟
> 
> عصائر؟ أم وجبات أساسية؟أم وجبات خفيفة؟


قولى يا خويا على وجبة اساسية الواحد يرم بيها عضمه

وكمان حجاة خفيفة كدة لزوم العشا

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أنا مش مصدقة اللي بقوله بس هقوله و أمري لله..

تخميني الأخير من أنا هو سامح عطية..

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههه معلش ياإيمان 
> 
> أعذرينا
> 
> عارفة أغنية الراجل دا هايجننى؟
> 
> ههههههه فعلا متغااااااااااظة
> 
> طيب ياااااااااااا من أناااااا
> ...


لو على الكتابة بكتب الاتنين

بس المهم بنزل ايه في المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟ :good: 





> طيب بما إن من أنا ؟؟؟شكله كده راح نام
> ومش هايجاوب
> 
> وحتى لو جاوب برده مش هايجاوب
> 
> هاقول آخر توقع ومش عارفه حد اتوقعه ولا لأ
> 
> بس حاسة كدا إنه.........
> .
> ...


اثببببببببببت على كده

امضي الاول..علشان تضمني حقك




> *التخمين الثاني ..
> 
> العسل المر*


برده خليه ينفعك  :: 




> قولى يا خويا على وجبة اساسية الواحد يرم بيها عضمه
> 
> وكمان حجاة خفيفة كدة لزوم العشا


بالنسبة للوجبة الأساسية..تروح تشتري فرخة مشوية..و جنبها طبق محشي مشكل

و الحاجة الخفيفية..بقسماط مع كوباية شاي بلبن :good:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> أنا مش مصدقة اللي بقوله بس هقوله و أمري لله..
> 
> تخميني الأخير من أنا هو سامح عطية..
> 
> *


سامح عطية مرة واحدة!!!!!!!!!!!!

انت اد التخمين ده يا زهراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا لو بدالك أفكر ألف مرة :y:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ايه يا جماااااااااااااااااااعة

شدوا حيلكوا شوية


مش معقول ابدا كده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



العد التنازلي بدأ




يلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الالالا



ورونا الهمة......................

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				إيه يا روزى إنتى وفراشه

إيمان مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين؟

أنا

حراااااااااااااااااام أنا أعمل كده

طب والله ما أنا
والله العظيم ما أنا
قسمآ بالله ما أنا

ولو مش مصدقين هاحلف علشان ترتاحو

ال أخت ضابط ال

اتقوا الله


من أنا ..... حسبي الله
			
		

من عمالكم سلط عليكم
وبعدين كل شويه حد يقول حلقة مي حلقة مي 
مالهااااااااااا دة انا غلبانه جنب من انا دةةةةة الي مدوخنا

بس انا قلت التوقع الاول بوكي ريهام ودة اكبر احساس
والتوقع التاني ام احمد
التالت لسه ربنا يسهل وافتكسه 
من انا ؟؟؟ 
تعالى بس اقلك انت عملت عمره قبل كدة ؟؟؟
عمرة يعني رحت مكه وزرت الحرم هااااااااااا علشان عارفه التمويه دة 
احنا كان قدام برضو في اللعبه ومش الي هنعمله في الناس يطلع علينا 

منك لله يا عبير دوختينا*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*الله دة من انا هنا 
ازيك عامل ايه وحشنا والله يا عثثثثثثثثثثثثثل
انت تخصصك ايه ؟؟ هندسه - طب - إدارة اعمال 
ايه يعني ولو جاوبت اجبلك هديه حلوة 
يلا شد حيلك*

----------


## زهــــراء

> سامح عطية مرة واحدة!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> انت اد التخمين ده يا زهراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> انا لو بدالك أفكر ألف مرة


*أنا ياعم ولا حطيت مشاركة هنا ولا حاجة انت هتتبلى عليا؟
دي سارة اللي بتكلمك مو أنا واضح ان هم اللي دوخوك*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

من أنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

خليك حلو بقا؟

طب قول تاريخ ميلادك إمتى؟  وياريت تذكر سنة الميلاد؟؟؟؟

سؤال مختلف أهه ولا تقولى عمرك بالايام الحلوه ولا الكلام اللى مش جايب همه ده

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

أنا حسيت إني قلت سامح مبارك مش سامح عطية 

أيون سامح عطية يعني 

قولي يا سامح..
اتعمل معاك لقاء في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء قبل كده..سواء كرسي تعارف أو رمضانيات ؟؟
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
وقعتك كحلي غامق داخل على الإسود حبتين يا من أنت..

بتغلط في اسمي ؟؟

و البنت المسكينة معلقتش ب ولا مشاركة في الموضوع..

عقاباً ليك هسألك سؤال بقى..
آخر موضوع ليك نزل في انهي قاعة ؟؟
*

----------


## زهــــراء

*
جدعة ياسارة عاقبيه يستاهل ازاااااااااي يغلط في إسمك يعني مش لازم تسكتي ده تجاوز سافر أنا بقولك أهو 
دي آخرة الحول يا من أنا ,حلال اللي بيعملوه فيك والله 

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> من عمالكم سلط عليكم
> وبعدين كل شويه حد يقول حلقة مي حلقة مي 
> مالهااااااااااا دة انا غلبانه جنب من انا دةةةةة الي مدوخنا
> 
> بس انا قلت التوقع الاول بوكي ريهام ودة اكبر احساس
> والتوقع التاني ام احمد
> التالت لسه ربنا يسهل وافتكسه 
> من انا ؟؟؟ 
> ...


دعوتك على عبير طبعا في مكانها :hey: 

و أسمحي لي أضيف..إلهي و انت جاهي يا عبير يا بنت شهريار..توقعي في مسابقة تتعصري فيها..و لا الكهربا تقطع عندك. و يطير عليك صرصار بني في أحمر. يستخبا في كم القميص..قولوا آمييييييييييييين :l: 

فيما يخص التوقع..اثببببببببببببببببت..و امضي الاول في الدفتر علشان تضمني حقك




> *الله دة من انا هنا 
> ازيك عامل ايه وحشنا والله يا عثثثثثثثثثثثثثل
> انت تخصصك ايه ؟؟ هندسه - طب - إدارة اعمال 
> ايه يعني ولو جاوبت اجبلك هديه حلوة 
> يلا شد حيلك*


أخجلتم تواضعنا

بجد بجد وحشتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا كسووووووووووووووفي :l: 

تخصصي في الوقت الحالي..هو المحاورة :y: 




> *أنا ياعم ولا حطيت مشاركة هنا ولا حاجة انت هتتبلى عليا؟
> دي سارة اللي بتكلمك مو أنا واضح ان هم اللي دوخوك*



أخ..صحيح..طيب احنا نروح القسم

هعمل ايه بس؟؟اعذروني..منها له عبير بنت شهريار :Ouch: 



> من أنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> خليك حلو بقا؟
> 
> طب قول تاريخ ميلادك إمتى؟  وياريت تذكر سنة الميلاد؟؟؟؟
> 
> سؤال مختلف أهه ولا تقولى عمرك بالايام الحلوه ولا الكلام اللى مش جايب همه ده


انا علطول قمر لا مؤاخذة :;): 

انا اتولدت..في يوم ..في شهر ..في سنة..ترلم لم..بذمتك كلام حليم برده..مش جايب همه؟؟؟؟؟ :;): 




> *
> 
> أنا حسيت إني قلت سامح مبارك مش سامح عطية 
> 
> أيون سامح عطية يعني 
> 
> قولي يا سامح..
> اتعمل معاك لقاء في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء قبل كده..سواء كرسي تعارف أو رمضانيات ؟؟
> *


قولي يا سامح!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

يا شيخة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خلاص اتاكدي..معاك طيب ورق يثبت كلامك ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




> *
> وقعتك كحلي غامق داخل على الإسود حبتين يا من أنت..
> 
> بتغلط في اسمي ؟؟
> 
> و البنت المسكينة معلقتش ب ولا مشاركة في الموضوع..
> 
> عقاباً ليك هسألك سؤال بقى..
> آخر موضوع ليك نزل في انهي قاعة ؟؟
> *



حقك..حقك ..حقك..كان فين عقلي

رااااااااااااااااح

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح




راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح

خد نور أحلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالامي و راااااااااااااااااااااااااح

الهي ياخد عبير معاه المرة الجاية  :: 

قلبك أبيض :hey: 




> *
> جدعة ياسارة عاقبيه يستاهل ازاااااااااي يغلط في إسمك يعني مش لازم تسكتي ده تجاوز سافر أنا بقولك أهو 
> دي آخرة الحول يا من أنا ,حلال اللي بيعملوه فيك والله 
> 
> *



و كمان طلعتوني أحول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل..آدي أخرتها :Bye2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






حد له شوق في حاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
من أنا انت دعيت على بنت شهريار دعوات تتكتب في مجلدات  

من أنا هو بنت شهريار 
*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*محددددددددددددددددددددش يدعي على عبير
انا الي ادعي بس 
دي الزعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييمه

من انا ؟؟
بص علشان انا خلقي ضيق ومن عصابه تقطعك حتت وتخلي كل كته قد التنتوفه
انا اتوقع انك حسام عمر ودة اخر تووووووووووووووووقع  وبعدين انا سالت كزا سؤال وما رتش وتجاهلتم حد يجبلي اايموشن الي بيزعق بتاع زهراء عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
واجري على الله*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> من أنا انت دعيت على بنت شهريار دعوات تتكتب في مجلدات  
> 
> من أنا هو بنت شهريار 
> *


 :Bicycle: ..اثبببببببببببببببببت

و هاتي شهود على الكلام ده لو سمحتي

و هاتي بالمرة كوباية شاي ..معاكي  ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*التخمين الأخير على الرغم من اني متأكده من التخمين الأول

بس نقول من أنا هو العندليب

أ. أيمن رشدي

وشكراً*

----------


## loly_h

*هو لغاية دلوقتى ولا حد عرف من أنا ميل ولا فيميل؟؟؟؟

موضوع من انا ده بيفكرنى بالمقولة الشهيرة اللى بتقول

الحلزونه ياما الحلزونه
خبينى ياما ياحلزونه
الحلزونه انتحرت 
كانت تعبانه !تعبانه !تعبانه
الحلزون خبتطو عربيه فميدان التحرير
كان بيعدى الشارع 
وباصص يمين
وكان السنونو 
واقف ينونو

نفضل نسأل ونقرأ فى إجابات

وفى الأخر موش بنلاقى ولا جملة مفيدة

لك يوم يامن أنـــــــــا 

توقع حلو ياسارة فعلا ممكن يكون سامح عطية هو اللى مدوخنا كده

بس أنا أتوقع إن من أنا يكون ... ليــــــدر وده أول توقع ليا*

----------


## غادة جاد

قولوا لي

هو ممكن 
تكون صاحبة المسابقة

هي الشخصية المطلوبة ؟؟؟؟؟


يعني من الآخر ممكن أقول



أتوقع

عبيييييييييييييييير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *هو لغاية دلوقتى ولا حد عرف من أنا ميل ولا فيميل؟؟؟؟
> 
> موضوع من انا ده بيفكرنى بالمقولة الشهيرة اللى بتقول
> 
> الحلزونه ياما الحلزونه
> خبينى ياما ياحلزونه
> الحلزونه انتحرت 
> كانت تعبانه !تعبانه !تعبانه
> الحلزون خبتطو عربيه فميدان التحرير
> ...


الله عليكى يا لولى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

حسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
اشوف فييييييييييييك شهور السنة كلها ياشيخ
رووووووووووووووح يورينى فيك 366 يووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
ويكونوا حلوين ولا الحلاوة الطحينية

انت معايا ولا معااااااااااااااااااااااااهم ياعمنا
حاطط نقرك من نقر عبير والدفتر ليييييييييييييه
امال لو مكنش مخصوم منك السنة بحالها
وعليك معونة شتا
وكمان بتتكلم
فعلااااااااااا .. انا اللى استااااااااااااااااااااهل كل اللى يجرااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى 
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
منه له يارب
مننننننننننننننننننننننننننننه له

----------


## بنت شهريار

باقى من الزمن يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
اشوووووووووووووفه فيه يارررررررررررررررررررررررررررب  ::

----------


## oo7

اول تخمين ليا من انا طائر الشرق

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> من أنا انت دعيت على بنت شهريار دعوات تتكتب في مجلدات  
> 
> من أنا هو بنت شهريار 
> *


الحق عليا باخد بالطار ::hop:: 

و بالنسبة للتوقع.........كالعاااادة..اثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث  ثبت..مكانك..و خد وصل من عبير ممضي.زو باصمة عليه بصوابعها العشرة :: 




> *محددددددددددددددددددددش يدعي على عبير
> انا الي ادعي بس 
> دي الزعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييمه
> 
> من انا ؟؟
> بص علشان انا خلقي ضيق ومن عصابه تقطعك حتت وتخلي كل كته قد التنتوفه
> انا اتوقع انك حسام عمر ودة اخر تووووووووووووووووقع  وبعدين انا سالت كزا سؤال وما رتش وتجاهلتم حد يجبلي اايموشن الي بيزعق بتاع زهراء عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
> واجري على الله*


انت بتهدديني يا مي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Ranting2: 



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا




مش أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




انسي ::xx:: 





انا أول ما حد يتجرأ




و يفكر




و يحلم




اني يهددني........................












أعيط علطووووووووووووووووول ::hop:: 




خلي عبير تنفعك ::   ::   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *التخمين الأخير على الرغم من اني متأكده من التخمين الأول
> 
> بس نقول من أنا هو العندليب
> 
> أ. أيمن رشدي
> 
> وشكراً*


و شكرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ما علينا...............

روحي امضي..و خدي حد كبير معاك و انت بتكلمي عبير..دي مفترية و ممكن تتبلى عليكي


متنسيش تاخدي معاد الاول..و تتصلي. ::mazika2:: .إصراااااااااااااااااااااار..عايزين إصرااااااااااااااار




> *هو لغاية دلوقتى ولا حد عرف من أنا ميل ولا فيميل؟؟؟؟
> 
> موضوع من انا ده بيفكرنى بالمقولة الشهيرة اللى بتقول
> 
> الحلزونه ياما الحلزونه
> خبينى ياما ياحلزونه
> الحلزونه انتحرت 
> كانت تعبانه !تعبانه !تعبانه
> الحلزون خبتطو عربيه فميدان التحرير
> ...


يا سلام على أحلى شعر يا لولي

فكرتيني بقصيدة..من أجمل القصائد اللي سمعتها في حياتي

يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالام


يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالام

اعذروني يا جماعة..أصلها مؤثرة أوي ::uff:: 


القصيدة بتقول





سلامتها أم حسن...مالعين و مالحسد

" يا سيدي ..يا سيدي"

و سلامتك يا حسن..مالرمش اللي حسد

سلامتها

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

سلامتها

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه


سلامتها سلامتها..ام حسن :4: 


تصدقوا..بما ان فاضل اقل من يوم..اللي يركز بجد بجد

المفروض عيب باة

و الكل يعرف خلاص





> قولوا لي
> 
> هو ممكن 
> تكون صاحبة المسابقة
> 
> هي الشخصية المطلوبة ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> يعني من الآخر ممكن أقول
> ...


تمااااااااااااااااام

استووووووووووووووب

اثبتي







منك باة لابن البلد..يمكن هو اللي يضمنها

أنا شخصيا

و لا اعرفها

و لا اضمنها :Busted Red:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الله عليكى يا لولى
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يا سلام!!!!!!عجبتك اوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::shit:: 

مااااااااااااااااااااشي :Blink: 




> حسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
> اشوف فييييييييييييك شهور السنة كلها ياشيخ
> رووووووووووووووح يورينى فيك 366 يووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
> ويكونوا حلوين ولا الحلاوة الطحينية
> 
> انت معايا ولا معااااااااااااااااااااااااهم ياعمنا
> حاطط نقرك من نقر عبير والدفتر ليييييييييييييه
> امال لو مكنش مخصوم منك السنة بحالها
> وعليك معونة شتا
> ...


عبييييييييييييير


ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هتخلي نفوس ضعيفة عايزة تزرع بينا الضغينة ..تنتصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مكنش العشم :Thumbdown: 

و جايلك قلب تدعي عليا :Blink: 


الله يسامحك

لولا اني معروف بهدووووووووئي

و براااااااااائتي


و تسامحي الشديد

الجم..االهم المم

كنت زعلت منك..بس أبداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ::stpd:: 






> باقى من الزمن يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
> اشوووووووووووووفه فيه يارررررررررررررررررررررررررررب


لازلت عند رايي

مهما يقولوا..مهما يعيدوا..

كل كلامهم مش هياثر..و انا و لا هبعد و لا هتاثر

ترلم لم لم ::mazika:: 

ايه يا جماعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟باة انا قاعد اغني للبنيه..و مش سامع يعني حد سقف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و لا زغروطة؟ :1: 




> اول تخمين ليا من انا طائر الشرق


تمام مصطفى

روح امضي و اثبت أقوالك............و انا هشهد معاك ضد عبير :Blink:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

أخواتي العزييييييزاااااااااااات


آآآآآآآآت


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت


إخواني الأعزااااااااااء

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآء




آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآء

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآء



لماذا تحتارون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لماذا انتم متضايقوووووووووووووون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




لماذا وشكم أحمروووووووووووووووووووون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هل هذا بسبب فشلكم أجمعوووووووووووووووووون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 

هلموا............هلموا....


و تعااااااااااااااااااااالوا بأقصى سرعة عندكم يا طيبووووووووووووووووون



و ابكوا جميعا على الخيبة...............يا كسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالانون


نووووووووووووون


نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

 ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::

----------


## nariman

ايه الإطراء الجميل ده  :: 





طيب ... منتظرييين

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أخواتي العزييييييزاااااااااااات
> 
> 
> آآآآآآآآت
> 
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت
> 
> 
> ...


من يومك شاعررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر بجوع  :Oneeye:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

نعم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نعم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ايه يا استاذ من أنت ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يعني مش عارفين ناخد منك و لا إجابة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


و مرة عملنا فيها حفيد حتشبسوت

و تاني يوم لاقيناك غاوي هلس............و بتقول العنب العنب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


طيب قدر مشاعرنا الركييييييييييييكة

و بلاش غيظ

و بعدين يا خبر انهارده بفلوس..............


بكرة هيبقى ببلاش








و ما ادراك اللي هيحصل بكرة


 ::xx::   ::xx:: 

خليك كويس كده اومال..........

----------


## بنت شهريار

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعى
خليك مدوخهم
عنب بطيخ شمام
كله فيه املاح  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا جماااااااااااااااااااعة

انا اتوقع انها



لولي



لولي



لولي


و الله على ما أقول شهيد

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا سلام!!!!!!عجبتك اوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مااااااااااااااااااااشي
> 
> 
> 
> عبييييييييييييير
> 
> 
> ...


انا اللى غلطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
كنت جايبة من انا طلعت سميرة سعيد  :4: 
منور يا حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج 
اثبت واشهد
والنبى لابلغ عنك محكمة العدل الدولية  :O O:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا جماااااااااااااااااااعة
> 
> انا اتوقع انها
> 
> 
> 
> لولي
> 
> 
> ...


ااااااااااااااااااااالله يسامحك
عالبعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد
على قلبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببى
وسنين العذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
ترلم ترللم لم 
على رأى من انا 
اثببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببتى على موقفك
وخليكى عتبة عتبة عتبة عبووووووووووووووووووووووود  ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

> و شكرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ما علينا...............
> 
> روحي امضي..و خدي حد كبير معاك و انت بتكلمي عبير..دي مفترية و ممكن تتبلى عليكي
> 
> 
> متنسيش تاخدي معاد الاول..و تتصلي..إصراااااااااااااااااااااار..عايزين إصرااااااااااااااار
> ...




*مين بيجيب سيرة أمى

اللى يقول أم حسن تانى

حبعت لحسن أخويا فى سيبريا ياخده عنده إقامه دايمه

توقعى

سامح عطيه*

----------


## nariman

هى وصلت للرفيق سامح عطية  :: 


اه يا خوفي ....

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه الإطراء الجميل ده 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طيب ... منتظرييين



مش قلت قبل كده.......احنا مجبناش إلا ناريمان :Baby: 




> من يومك شاعررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر بجوع


 ::xx::  ::xx:: 




> نعم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> نعم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ايه يا استاذ من أنت ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


تماااااااااااااااام يا افندم :Gun2: 

انا ساكت اهو

و لا نفس

ولا كلمة

و لا حرف


هسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعى
> خليك مدوخهم
> عنب بطيخ شمام
> كله فيه املاح


أي خدمة


احنا رجااااااااااالاتك يا معنمة ::xx:: 



> يا جماااااااااااااااااااعة
> 
> انا اتوقع انها
> 
> 
> 
> لولي
> 
> 
> ...


استووووووووووووووووووب

اثبتي


الكلام ده انت مسئولة عنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تمام

امسكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووها :Busted Red: 




> انا اللى غلطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
> كنت جايبة من انا طلعت سميرة سعيد 
> منور يا حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج 
> اثبت واشهد
> والنبى لابلغ عنك محكمة العدل الدولية


دي أخرتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Shutup2: 


عموما..حتى هناك انا ليا سككي :Busted Red: 




> *مين بيجيب سيرة أمى
> 
> اللى يقول أم حسن تانى
> 
> حبعت لحسن أخويا فى سيبريا ياخده عنده إقامه دايمه
> 
> توقعى
> 
> سامح عطيه*


حد يقدر يجي جنب الاسم الغالي يا استاذنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بس نصيحة..مضي عبير على توقعك

علشان الموضوع كبيييييييييييييييييييير :l: 




> هى وصلت للرفيق سامح عطية 
> 
> 
> اه يا خوفي ....


اه يا ناريمان اه

الرفيق سامح فعلا سيرته بأت في خطر.............

ربنا يستر :l:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايه دا هم لسه معرفووووووووووووووووووش  :: 

شكلكم وحش وحش وحش 
يا شماته من انا فيكم  ::p:

----------


## the_chemist

> من يومك شاعررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر بجوع


هو شاعر بجوع ولا بمغص ياشيرى

وضحى أكتر

منك للى كلت دراع جوزها ياشيخ

----------


## the_chemist

> امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ده معناه انك نسيت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله يا مي..قادر ربنا يخيب ظنك
> ...




دا أنت مجنن كل دووووووول

يبقي أنا هأفتكرك

روح ياشيخ 

وتعالى بسرعة


وتعالي تعالي 

تعالي تعالي

تعالي 

كمل أنت بقي

----------


## rosey19

اهلا يا عبير  ...

 تعبتنا جدااااااااااااااااااااا  يا من انااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


 هو ممكن يكون الاستاذ حسن  .. شاعر الرومانسيه

----------


## عصام كابو

> من يومك شاعررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر بجوع


*انا قولت من الاول حسن بك و لسه عند موقفى

اطلع من دول يا ملك المطبخ

و حياة الكفتة و السلطة- قصدى العيش و الملح- اللى بيننا يا شيخ

يالا بقى ريحنى و قولى ان انت حسن بك بسلاطاتك ببابا غنوجك

و لو طلعت انا صح هاقول على السر اللى عرفتك بيه من اول مشاركة لك

فى الانتظاااااااااااااااااار*

----------


## loly_h

> يا جماااااااااااااااااااعة
> 
> انا اتوقع انها
> 
> 
> 
> لولي
> 
> 
> ...





*

إيه الفراســــــــة دى 

ياجماعة إقبضوا على إيمان الشامى 

علشان متعاونة مع عبير وبتضلل الناس

انا إشتركت فى الموضوع من زمان 

والكارثة بأه ...

إنهم عرفونى من أول رد 

موش زى من انا اليومين دول

ولا تفهمى جملة ولا تطلعى بمعلومة

حاجة تغيييييييييييييظ*

----------


## loly_h

> ايه دا هم لسه معرفووووووووووووووووووش 
> 
> شكلكم وحش وحش وحش 
> يا شماته من انا فيكم


*البركة فيكى يابيرو ياحبيبتى

طيب موش توصيه علينا وتخليه 

يجاوب سؤال واحد

ده موش قدم معلومة واحدة

هيا اللعبة دى فيها إجابات على أسئلتنا

ولا أروح افتح المندل ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> عبير 
> 
> هو ممكن تخللى كل واحد من حقه يتوقع خمستاشر مرة ؟


*خد الـ 3 توقعات بتوعى يا ليدر 

عبير دى مش حتجيبها البر 

هى وضيفها  حياخدو  ضرب 

ربنا يقويكم عليهم

 دمتم بخير*

----------


## وجدى محمود

تانى توقعاتى

عصفور الشعر الجميل

محموووووووووووووود

----------


## مـن أنا؟

:;): 


> ايه دا هم لسه معرفووووووووووووووووووش 
> 
> شكلكم وحش وحش وحش 
> يا شماته من انا فيكم



لالالالالا..محضر خيييييييييييييير فعلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا :;): 





> هو شاعر بجوع ولا بمغص ياشيرى
> 
> وضحى أكتر
> 
> منك للى كلت دراع جوزها ياشيخ


 :Blink:  :Blink: 




> دا أنت مجنن كل دووووووول
> 
> يبقي أنا هأفتكرك
> 
> روح ياشيخ 
> 
> وتعالى بسرعة
> 
> 
> ...


 :Baby2:  :Baby2:  :Baby2: 




> اهلا يا عبير  ...
> 
>  تعبتنا جدااااااااااااااااااااا  يا من انااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
>   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> ...


اثبببببببببببببببببببببببت

و امضي

و شهدي امة لا إله إلا الله

و تعالي بسرعة................




> *انا قولت من الاول حسن بك و لسه عند موقفى
> 
> اطلع من دول يا ملك المطبخ
> 
> و حياة الكفتة و السلطة- قصدى العيش و الملح- اللى بيننا يا شيخ
> 
> يالا بقى ريحنى و قولى ان انت حسن بك بسلاطاتك ببابا غنوجك
> 
> و لو طلعت انا صح هاقول على السر اللى عرفتك بيه من اول مشاركة لك
> ...


و أنا كمان في الانتظار :;): 




> *
> 
> إيه الفراســــــــة دى 
> 
> ياجماعة إقبضوا على إيمان الشامى 
> 
> علشان متعاونة مع عبير وبتضلل الناس
> 
> انا إشتركت فى الموضوع من زمان 
> ...


عايزين تقبضوا على ايمان الشامي ده شئ يخصكوا

انا شخصيا .مش هزعل

 :hey: 




> *البركة فيكى يابيرو ياحبيبتى
> 
> طيب موش توصيه علينا وتخليه 
> 
> يجاوب سؤال واحد
> 
> ده موش قدم معلومة واحدة
> 
> هيا اللعبة دى فيها إجابات على أسئلتنا
> ...


ايوة..و بالمرة اساليلي المندل عن كيس شيبسي وقع مني من سنتين و مش لاقيته خااااااااااااااااااالص :l:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *خد الـ 3 توقعات بتوعى يا ليدر 
> 
> عبير دى مش حتجيبها البر 
> 
> هى وضيفها  حياخدو  ضرب 
> 
> ربنا يقويكم عليهم
> 
>  دمتم بخير*


اي..اي ..اي..اي

كله ضرب ..ضرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مفيش تهديييييييييييييييد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Gun2: 





> تانى توقعاتى
> 
> عصفور الشعر الجميل
> 
> محموووووووووووووود



اثبببببببببببببت

و مع اخواتك يا استاذ وجدي :Plane: 

امضي  و تعال تاني :good:

----------


## وجدى محمود

والله هى مش معانا بس أنا حأكتب تلت توقع وأمرى  لله

أختنا الغاليه أيوووووووووووووووووه

إزيكو ياجودعااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

لسمه يعنى

ويارب تطلع هى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ايوة..و بالمرة اساليلي المندل عن كيس شيبسي وقع مني من سنتين و مش لاقيته خااااااااااااااااااالص


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عرفتوه ولا لسه

يااااااااااااااااااااااليدر

----------


## a_leader

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عرفتوه ولا لسه
> 
> يااااااااااااااااااااااليدر


 :: 

يا اخى الواحد مش متابع خالص 

عمووووما

انا اتوقعه صديقى العزيز الدكتور عصام كابو 

و لو غلط ابعتلى رسالة على الخاص فيها اسمه عشان اخش اكتب بسرعة

 ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

*الطريقه دي شفتها قبل كدة
تكونيش لولي بتاعت اليموناضه*

----------


## oo7

التوقع الثانى ا/حسن شاعر الرومانسية

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> والله هى مش معانا بس أنا حأكتب تلت توقع وأمرى  لله
> 
> أختنا الغاليه أيوووووووووووووووووه
> 
> إزيكو ياجودعااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> لسمه يعنى
> 
> ويارب تطلع هى


اللهم آمييييييييييييييييييييييين :y: 




> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عرفتوه ولا لسه
> 
> يااااااااااااااااااااااليدر


ايه الثقة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

للدرجة دي انا مكشوف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :1: 




> يا اخى الواحد مش متابع خالص 
> 
> عمووووما
> 
> انا اتوقعه صديقى العزيز الدكتور عصام كابو 
> 
> و لو غلط ابعتلى رسالة على الخاص فيها اسمه عشان اخش اكتب بسرعة


يا جماعة بجد يعني ..بجد حقيقي

كنت فاكر نفسي غامض..اتاريني  واضح جدا :Blink: 




> *الطريقه دي شفتها قبل كدة
> تكونيش لولي بتاعت اليموناضه*


و ليه مكنش مي بتاعت الزبادي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Baby2: 




> التوقع الثانى ا/حسن شاعر الرومانسية


اثبببببببببببببببببت

و امضي و ارجع انهاردة بليل :y:

----------


## طائر الشرق

المشرف سامح عطية :y:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هانت و هنعرف من أنت يا من أنا 

مش عارف ايه هي البوريو شيك بجد ؟؟ 

دي عقبال أمالتك آيس كريم و بسكويت بوريو بس مضروبين في الخلاطة..

خسارة إنه مفيش فرغلي  في الصعيد و لا المناطق الساحلية  
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> المشرف سامح عطية


فين بودو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

علشان يشهد على الكلام ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

اثبببببببببببببببببببت..و هات توقيع بودو علشان نسجل الاعتراف  :Biggrin: 




> *
> هانت و هنعرف من أنت يا من أنا 
> 
> مش عارف ايه هي البوريو شيك بجد ؟؟ 
> 
> دي عقبال أمالتك آيس كريم و بسكويت بوريو بس مضروبين في الخلاطة..
> 
> خسارة إنه مفيش فرغلي  في الصعيد و لا المناطق الساحلية  
> *


هو ده باة البويو شيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::nooo:: 

يا شيييييييييييييخة :O O: 

عموما..أنا  رحت الصعيد مرة واحدة بسسسسسسسسسسسسس

فقطططططططططططططططططط


لا غيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير :Biggrin: 

سلمولي على سامح باة  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ياااااااااااااااااااااا  جمااااااااااااااااعة

اقفولي صف واااااااااااحد لو سمحتوا

يلا



يلا


حاااااااااااااااااااذوا



حاذي يا هيثم



يلا يا سارة بطلي اكل البوريك بتاعك ده



و اقفي ورا اخواتك



يلا يا مي..و لالالالالالا..بلاش



مشوا مي



مش مشكلة مي في الصف  :: 



يا جماااااااااااعة


لو سمحتوا



استاذ اسكندراني في الاول



و استاذ ليدر



تعال يا استاذ وجدي رايح فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الصف اهو



رووووووووووووزي



لو سمحت بصي أدااااااااامك




يا استاذ كميييييييييائي



معلش..هنمشي بسرعة اهو



زهررررررررررررررراء




سيبي الطوبة اللي في ايدك دي


هنفرح كلنا دلوقت..............و نضرب بنت شهريار بالطوب  :: 

بس كلنا مع بعض


تمام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



يلا


في نفس واحد باة



قولوا

من أنا


ياااااااااااااااااااا



يعييييييييييييييييييش


يعيييييييييييييييييييييييش



يعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييش



شاطرييييييييييييييييييييييييييين





خليكوا باة شوية....



هروح أشرب كوباية شاي


و آجي............................مع عبير



إلى لقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## طائر الشرق

مصراوية جدا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مصراوية جدا


اثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثبت ::mazika2:: 

و هات مع بودو مصااااااااااااااااصة :Baby2:  :Baby2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

مصراوية جدا او اوى ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لالالالالا

حلوة بجد

انتظرووووووووووووووووونا

----------


## طائر الشرق

ولا اقلكم اخر تخمين ليا هو

007 مصطفى

----------


## طائر الشرق

اخر تخمين ليا هو اللى هاستخدمه
مصطفى
007

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اثببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببت




و خليك ..جامد


اوعى حااااااااااااااااجة تخليك متردد



فين بودو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحم الرحيم

أنا شخصيا فى نص هدومى

ولو عرفتو السبب

حنكثفو إنتو كمان

بزمتكو

ينفع اللى بيحصل ده

حتة بيبي عنده 5 سنين يدوخنا الدوخه دى؟



تاريخ التسجيل: Sep 2004
العمر: 5 
المشاركات: 1,052 


إزاى والدته تسيبه كده هى فكراها حضانه؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تلت توقع ليا

هايدى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *بسم الله الرحم الرحيم
> 
> أنا شخصيا فى نص هدومى
> 
> ولو عرفتو السبب
> 
> حنكثفو إنتو كمان
> 
> بزمتكو
> ...


*
ياسلام علشان بيبي ومامته سيباه يبقى هايدي 

ماشي يا أ. وجدي عموماً ماتقلقش مش انا 
*

----------


## Sandy pl

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته



من انا دي باين عليها شخصيه لذيذه وشقييييييه وغلبويييييييييييه وذكيه جدا وهتجننكو معاها ان شاء الله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






الف مبروك عليكو الجنان 








انا عرفت اللهو الخفي دا يطلع مين ..












1





2










3

































































بس بالراحه عالماوس




























































متستعجلوش اوي كدا 




















































متحاولوش اصلا  مش هقولكو برضو ::p:  ::p:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

خلصوووووووووووووووونا

تعبت

يا عبير سايقه عليكى تكاتك البلد تقولى بقا مين أنا يبقى مييييييييييين؟

----------


## a_leader

من انا يا يعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش  ::

----------


## a_leader

اه يا من أنا ياااااااااااااااااانى  ::

----------


## M!sS Roro

واااااااااااااااااااااو 
اللعبه حلووه حيييييييييييييل ..  ::xx:: 

ثــــــآآنكيوووووووووووووو ..  :4: 

بجد فكره هايله ..  :4: 

من انا ؟؟!!

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم .. 

انا هيفا انا  ::

----------


## M!sS Roro

> أخواتي العزييييييزاااااااااااات
> 
> 
> آآآآآآآآت
> 
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت
> 
> 
> ...



اممممممممم البرنس يحيى زكريا  :2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*
حأدعي عليك دعوة يتيم يا من أنا 
شوف انت دعوة اليتيم عند ربنااااااااا

خصوصاً لو مكانش يتيم بس بيسترزق

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

مسااااااااااااااااء العذاااااااااااااااب والضنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا




اى والله عذاب وضنا من اللى بيوريهولنا اللهى والخفى


قصدى من انا  :: 





انا خلاص ياجماعة 





عفوووووووووووووت عنكم





وقرررررررررررت







وتووووووووووووووكلت على الله






نححححححححححححححححن







بنت ابوها باشا






أن 








أن









أن













مستعجلين لييييييييييييييييه








وراكوا حاجه ؟؟









طيب خلاص متزقووووووووووش







انا قلت اكسب فيكم ثوااااااااااااااب








وامد الحلقة يوم كمان
على ما تعرفوة  :1:  طيبة اوى انا








شفتوا انا طيبة ازاى








صعب عليا التقييم يروح للى معذبنا دااااااااااااااااااااااااااا









يالا فكرواااااااااا ورجعالكمممممممممممممممممم 
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

يا شيخة خلاص زهقنا
غلب حمارى والطوفى فى منقارى :Girl (6): 
يالا يا بيرو عشان ريتاج تحبك :Girl (3): 
خلصونــــــــــــــــــا يا بشـــــــــــــــر
 :Ranting2:

----------


## غادة جاد

> مسااااااااااااااااء العذاااااااااااااااب والضنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا
> اى والله عذاب وضنا من اللى بيوريهولنا اللهى والخفى
> قصدى من انا 
> 
> انا خلاص ياجماعة 
> عفوووووووووووووت عنكم
> 
> وقرررررررررررت
> 
> ...











*كلاكيت تاني مرة




تباً




*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*من انا واخد عليا قوووووووووووووووووووووووووي
مش طريقه يا من انا دة طلعني من الطوابير 
وبيقولي مي بتاعت الزبادي
من انتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت؟
تباااااااااااااااا*

----------


## عصام كابو

> يا اخى الواحد مش متابع خالص 
> 
> عمووووما
> 
> انا اتوقعه صديقى العزيز الدكتور عصام كابو 
> 
> و لو غلط ابعتلى رسالة على الخاص فيها اسمه عشان اخش اكتب بسرعة


*اثبت عندك يا محمد باشا... عصام مين يا عم ؟؟ 

انا توقعت انك تكون انت من انا فى الحلقة السابقة بتاعة مى
و ده كان توقعى الوحيد و للاسف طلع فشنك 

المرة دى توقعت حسن شاعر الرومانسية 
و مش عايز اقول توقع تانى.. بس لو طلعت انت هو الاستاذ من انا المرة دى
هادعى عليك ان الاسماعيلى مش ياخد الدورى قبل تسعين سنة*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياعبير شككتي الأصحاب في بعضيها

إخلصي بقى الواحد مبقاش يكلم حد الا لما يشوف بطاقته*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*اللى إسمها عبير

وشهرتها

بت بلاش هزار

قصدى بنت شهريار

جيه تحط دسيسه بينا عشان توقعنا فى بعتينا

وانا أقترح نعلقلها توقيع هيثم
ونسحب التكويمات بتاعتها

ونبعيها ونجيب بتمنها  كيسين فشار مشوى على الفهم

عشان طلعتنا كلنا

مش فاحمين حاجه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا كلو يصوت على القرار

يلهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*

----------


## طائر الشرق

بتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــاً 
 :: 
عكس الكــــــــل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا باي بقاااااااااااااااااااااا

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *ياعبير شككتي الأصحاب في بعضيها
> 
> إخلصي بقى الواحد مبقاش يكلم حد الا لما يشوف بطاقته*


*يشوف إيه ياهايدى

إحنا خلاص قررنا نشوف المندل

وبندور على عيل صغير يشوف اللهو الخفى ده يبقى مين

ماهو لا يفل الحديد إلا الحديد*

----------


## بنت شهريار

اووووووووووووووعوا كدا يا جماااااااااااااااااحة
 :Afro:  :Afro:  :Afro: 



الله  :mazika3: 





بس بقى سيبونى أعدى  ::mm:: 






طيب تجيبولى شيكولاتة ؟؟  :W00t1: 





اقل من جالكسى مقبلشششششششششششششششششى  :Icecream: 





دا حتى من أنا عرض عليا باتشى ولوكر  :Lol2: 




خلاص بقى هقول وأمرى لله  :Cool: 




ويبقى عليكم



وبعدين لما أعيا تيجوا تزورونى وتجيبولى معاكم


ماشى ؟؟





بلاش نظام قراطيس الجوافة والبرتقال  :Bounce: 



مبنحبوش من الآخر



( والله ياخوفى تجيبولى سم )



منه لبياعين البطاطا يا من انا



ياللى انت تبقى  :Cool: 






تبقى هتعرف تجيب الشيكولاتة اللى هى  :: 




ما أنت عندك كل الأنواع 




سيبك بقى من المطبخ والعيال




وتعالى كدا فى إيدى





دا أنت هتاكل ضرب 






ياااااااااا








يااااااااااااااااا









يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





إيمان الشامى






ونقول مبروك لهايدى دياب التقييم




ولنا عوددددددددددددددة بعد وصلة الضرب




وكل واحد توقع وثبت على توقعه وممضاش فى الدفتر



عنده مخالفة ست أشهر 



وهنسحب منه رخص دخول مونتى 




ألحق أجرى أنا بقى


أتمنى تكون الحلقة نالت إعجابكم
وتكون نجحت فى إظهار شخصية جديدة فى اختنا الغالية
إيمان الشامى


دمتم بخير

تابعوناااااااااااااااااا

----------


## rosey19

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

   تعبنااااااا خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااام

عبير كده كفايه وبلاش تجريح

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايه ياجماااااااااااااعة مفيش صبر  :: 

طب فيه مر ؟؟
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## nariman

ايه ده ..انا طلعتك راجل يا ايمان معلش  :: 

بس اعمل اييييه فيكم ..كل واحد يلعب من انا ييجي لحكاية النوع دي ويراوغ

يلا مبرووووك يا هايدي

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مـن أنا؟
					

يا


يلا يا مي..و لالالالالالا..بلاش



مشوا مي



مش مشكلة مي في الصف 





و آجي............................مع عبير



إلى لقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


ايييييييييييييييييييييييييه مين دة الي يطلعني من الصف
سيبيني يا عبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر بقولك سيبينىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ما تخفيش مش هضربه هعوره بس
مىيييييييييييييييييييييييي تخرج بره الصف قاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
لوووووووووووو رااااااااااااااااااااجل اطلعلي يا من اناااااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا احنا ساعة الغلط بنطرطش زلللللللللللللط يعني لحمنا جامد ما بيتاكش 

*

----------


## rosey19

اخيرا


   الحمد لله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


إيمان ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

الشامى

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ه

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

ربنا عالظالم والمفترى

أشوف فيكوا إيه؟؟؟

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ربنا يمسيكى بالخير يا مى يا أميره يا بنت الأمرا

يا طيبه يا بريئه

----------


## بنت شهريار

اعصااااااااااااااااااابك يا ايمو  :: 
الضغط يا حبيبتى
احنا عاوزينك مش كدا 
امال مين هيحل المسابقة الجاية  ::p: 

نورررررررررررررررررررتى ياقمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

عرفتوا قيمة مى  ::

----------


## rosey19

كده  يا ايمان  ..........طييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
 مبروك هايدى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مي دى قمر مي دي سكر مي دي قشطه

----------


## مي مؤمن

*طبعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ما تعرفووووووووووووووش خيري الا لم تشوووووووووووووووووفي غيري
ربنا على الظاااااااااااااالم والمفتري*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مبروووك هايدى التقييم

شوفتى بقا قعدتك معايا نفعت إزاى  ::p:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*انا عايزه اقولك ياعبير ان دي من الحلقات

إللي كنت عايزه اتأكد فيها من حاجه مهمه عندي وخلاص ريحتيني

الله يبارك فيكـِ وهرد لك يا إيمي ومش هنسى اشتغالي في بورسعيد

بس على مين هيدو عفريت بردو .. بس بجد حلقه كانت حلوه اوي

يالتوفيق في الحلقات القادمه ..*

----------


## مي مؤمن

> مي دى قمر مي دي سكر مي دي قشطه


مرسي بوكووووووووو  ::$:

----------


## the_chemist

> عرفتوا قيمة مى


آه ياطيبة يا مامتى

دى مامتى طيبة وآخر طيبة

وحياة طيبة والأقصر وأسوان كمان

ولا تحبوا أحلف لكم بالمنيا كمان

 ::no3::   ::cop::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
الله يبارك فيكـِ ياناريمان

الله يبارك فيكـِ ياروزي

الله يبارك فيكـِ يا إيمو

عقبال ما تشوفوا ولادكم 

لولولولولولولى

هههههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماشى يا إيمان يا شامى

بس إنتى طلعتى ذكيه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  برافو عليكى

هايدى عرفتى إنها إيمان إزاااااااااااااااااى؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هايدى عرفتى إنها إيمان إزاااااااااااااااااى؟


أيوووووووووووووون اعترفى  :3:

----------


## the_chemist

> اووووووووووووووعوا كدا يا جماااااااااااااااااحة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الله 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




إلا يا إيمان الشامى

ينفع برضوا أدعي عليكى وأقول

منك للى كلت دراع جوزها برضوا

دى بنقولها للرجالة طيب ينفع نقولها لك

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ام

يا مفترية

دى مامتى كانت حونينة قوى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هايدى عرفتى إنها إيمان إزاااااااااااااااااى؟


*ممكن احتفظ بالجواب ليه ..؟ بعد اذنك يا إيمو
*



> أيوووووووووووووون اعترفى


*انتِ ماتتكلميش خالص*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*والله تلاقيها رمتها كدة 
دة نص الناس هنا اي حد يدخل يمكن يكون دة يمكن يكون دة
دة هيثيم ما خلاش نفر ما شكش فيه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استاذ محمد ليدر
معندوش الا زهراء ودكتور عصام
ودكتور عصام يشك فيه
نفس الكلام في كل حلقه
وهايدي واخت ضابط الشرطه شغالين شك في مخاليق الله هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ممكن احتفظ بالجواب ليه ..؟ بعد اذنك يا إيمو
> *
> 
> 
> **



إحتفظى يا اختى

تقولى يعنى هاتحتفظى بسر الموناليزا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *انا عايزه اقولك ياعبير ان دي من الحلقات
> 
> إللي كنت عايزه اتأكد فيها من حاجه مهمه عندي وخلاص ريحتيني
> 
> الله يبارك فيكـِ وهرد لك يا إيمي ومش هنسى اشتغالي في بورسعيد
> 
> بس على مين هيدو عفريت بردو .. بس بجد حلقه كانت حلوه اوي
> 
> يالتوفيق في الحلقات القادمه ..*


مش مرتحااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك يا هايدى  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ممكن احتفظ بالجواب ليه ..؟ بعد اذنك يا إيمو


لا مش ممكن ياهانم  :3: 
اعترفى حالا
لازم تقووووووووووووووولى
كله هنا بيقووووووووووووووووووووووول 




> انتِ ماتتكلميش خالص


براحتششششششششششششششششى  ::p:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> دة هيثيم ما خلاش نفر ما شكش فيه


*عيب عليك*



















*كاتبة اسمى غلط*

----------


## طائر الشرق

عبير جو اواى :3: 
دكتورة ايمان

حاسبى على ادهم :3: 
هايدى  حاسبى على  جهازك :3: 
مى  حاسبى على الماوس بتاعك :3: 
بودو هات طوفى عشان خالك يالا :3: 
هيثم
يو آر زا بيست

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

:Smart:  :Smart:  :Smart:  :Smart:  :Smart:  :Smart: 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 


 ::  ::  ::  :: 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*خلاص ياجدعان هقول عرفت اذاي علشان 

إللي عنده كلما مايرجعهاش عليه 

صلوا على النبي بس والله هتكلم جد مش هزار

بصوا ياجماعه يوم نزول حلقة من انا كنت بجهز للسفر

علشان تاني يوم كنت مسافره بورسعيد عند إيمان وبوسي

فملحقتش اشوف الحلقه ولا حتى ردود من انا

جينا واحنى في بورسعيد لقيت ايمان بتشك فيه وتقول لي انتِ من انا

طيب ازاي اكون من انا وانا معاها في بورسعيد وكان من انا رد على الحلقه

دي نمره واحد ... تاني حاجه

إيمان كلمت الأخت المبجله بنت شهريار علشان اسلم عليها

والإتنين بيحدفوني لبعض على اني من انا 

وبيشتغلوني وإيمان مصممه اني من انا وعبير عليها تضحك على الإشتغاله

فـ إيمان سألتني وقالت لي ياعني لو انتِ من انا كنتِ قولتي

قولتلها انتِ عارفه اني مش بكدب عليكـِ وكنت هعترف علطول

فأنا متعوده افهم ايمان و اسمعها  من غير ما تتكلم 

ياعني بفهمها من عينيها فلما بصيت ليها 

لقيت عينيها بتوه مني نفسها تقول انها من انا بس

مش هتقول لي علشان تطلع عين اهلي ده العادي بتاع إيمان وبوسي معايا

فأنا كبرت وقفلنا على الموضوع وانا مروحه بقى في السوبرجيت

بسترجع اليوم الجميل وجت في بالي نظرة إيمان وترجمتها

وكان يهمني اوي اتأكد ان إحساسي صح ولا غلط

فبس لما طلع صح فرحت طبعاً لأني ترجمة لغة عينيها صح 

بس الشهاده لله انا والله ما عرفتها من ردودها كانت ذكيه جداً في الرد

وخلصة الحدوده .. حلوه ولا ملتوته .. اتعلموا الرومانسيه والإحساس بين الأصحاب*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> عبير جو اواى
> دكتورة ايمان
> 
> حاسبى على ادهم
> هايدى  حاسبى على  جهازك
> مى  حاسبى على الماوس بتاعك
> بودو هات طوفى عشان خالك يالا
> هيثم
> يو آر زا بيست


بأمارة إيه  ::p: 

بودو تعالى هنا سيبك منهم  :: 
الدور عليك فى من أنا  :Baby2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> 


يابررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريئة
يا ملاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااك
ياشرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريرة انتى  :Gun2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *خلاص ياجدعان هقول عرفت اذاي علشان 
> 
> إللي عنده كلما مايرجعهاش عليه 
> 
> صلوا على النبي بس والله هتكلم جد مش هزار
> 
> بصوا ياجماعه يوم نزول حلقة من انا كنت بجهز للسفر
> 
> علشان تاني يوم كنت مسافره بورسعيد عند إيمان وبوسي
> ...


مش قلتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتلك شكة فيكى  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

بودو ماسك فى ايد خاله بلزق امير

عايزاه هاتى اتنين جنيه وانا ممكن اسيبه يمسك ايدك 3 ثوانى 
بس هاتى الجنيهان بس يا عبير :: هاتى













هاتى










هاتى









هاتى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مش قلتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتلك شكة فيكى


*
يابنتي هي إللي عينيها فضحتها حد قال لها تفتح الموضوع ده وانا هناك

وهي عارفه ان هيدو عفريته خصوصاً معاها ..*

----------


## loly_h

> يا جماااااااااااااااااااعة
> انا اتوقع انها 
> لولي 
> لولي
> لولي
> و الله على ما أقول شهيد


*ياخبر أبيض على الخبث 
والله موش هينفع كده 
كل مرة ينضحك عليا 
انا إتحسدت ياولاد 
بس والله ماشى ياإيمان ياشامى يالئيمة ياللى دوختينى
والف مبروك هيدو مايجيبها إلا نوناتها 
أما أنتى بأه يابيرو لو موش عدلتى قوانين من أنا هتكونى
إنتى الجانية على بنت شهريار وشهريار والف ليلة وليلة 
إنتى حرة بأه ...*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ياخبر أبيض على الخبث 
> والله موش هينفع كده 
> كل مرة ينضحك عليا 
> انا إتحسدت ياولاد 
> بس والله ماشى ياإيمان ياشامى يالئيمة ياللى دوختينى
> والف مبروك هيدو مايجيبها إلا نوناتها 
> أما أنتى بأه يابيرو لو موش عدلتى قوانين من أنا هتكونى
> إنتى الجانية على بنت شهريار وشهريار والف ليلة وليلة 
> إنتى حرة بأه ...*


هنبخرك يا لولى ولا تزعلى
عوزة تعدلى القوانين لإيه؟؟
قوووووووووووووووووووووولى  :Blink:

----------


## عصام كابو

*    

ايمااااااااااااااااااااااااان

   *

----------


## عصام كابو

*معلش الصدمة نستنى اقول


  


الف مبروك يا هايدى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *معلش الصدمة نستنى اقول
> 
> 
>   
> 
> 
> الف مبروك يا هايدى*


*ههههههه ولا يهمك اللوم مش على حد

غير بنت شهريار ربنا يسامحها ويرحمنا منها هههههههه

الله يبارك في عضرتك*

----------


## فراشة

إيماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان؟

إنت ياإيمان يطلع منك كل ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش مصدقه

هههههههههه
مبروووووووووووك ياهايدى الف مبروك

ههههه برضه مش مصدقه

تحيااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *بسم الله الرحم الرحيم*
> 
> *أنا شخصيا فى نص هدومى*
> 
> *ولو عرفتو السبب*
> 
> *حنكثفو إنتو كمان*
> 
> *بزمتكو*
> ...


أعتقد فااااااااااااات الاوان يا أستاذ وجدي :: 





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> من انا دي باين عليها شخصيه لذيذه وشقييييييه وغلبويييييييييييه وذكيه جدا وهتجننكو معاها ان شاء الله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا لك جدا

و نورت المسابقة..و الجميل باة..انهم عرفوا خلاص :good: 





> خلصوووووووووووووووونا
> 
> تعبت
> 
> يا عبير سايقه عليكى تكاتك البلد تقولى بقا مين أنا يبقى مييييييييييين؟


 :Baby2:  :Baby2: 




> من انا يا يعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش


 يعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش..يعييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييش ::hop:: 



> اه يا من أنا ياااااااااااااااااانى


 اللي يسمع كده..بقول ان حضرتك اللي اتضربت..مش انا :Blink: 






> واااااااااااااااااااااو 
> 
> اللعبه حلووه حيييييييييييييل .. 
> 
> ثــــــآآنكيوووووووووووووو .. 
> 
> بجد فكره هايله .. 
> 
> من انا ؟؟!!
> ...




هيفا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1مرة واحدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لالالالالالالالالالالالا..كده انا اروح استخبى :Closedeyes: 







> اممممممممم البرنس يحيى زكريا




فكري مرة تانية  :: 





> *حأدعي عليك دعوة يتيم يا من أنا* 
> *شوف انت دعوة اليتيم عند ربنااااااااا*
> 
> *خصوصاً لو مكانش يتيم بس بيسترزق*


من يتيم ليتيم ..يلا قلب لا تحزن :: 

بس مفاجاة..مش كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::hop::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

:y: 


> يا شيخة خلاص زهقنا
> 
> غلب حمارى والطوفى فى منقارى
> يالا يا بيرو عشان ريتاج تحبك
> خلصونــــــــــــــــــا يا بشـــــــــــــــر


و الله انت عملت اللي عليك و اكتر هيثم

و اي اجراء تتخذه ضد عبير ..هو من كامل حقك :y: 






> *كلاكيت تاني مرة*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تباً*



هو تقريبا غادة مش ناوية تشارك في المسابقة دي غير بتبا..:D





> *من انا واخد عليا قوووووووووووووووووووووووووي*
> *مش طريقه يا من انا دة طلعني من الطوابير* 
> *وبيقولي مي بتاعت الزبادي*
> *من انتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت؟*
> *تباااااااااااااااا*


برده تبا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ايه يا غادة مش ملاحظة ان العدوى انتشرت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::mm:: 





> *اثبت عندك يا محمد باشا... عصام مين يا عم ؟؟* 
> 
> *انا توقعت انك تكون انت من انا فى الحلقة السابقة بتاعة مى*
> *و ده كان توقعى الوحيد و للاسف طلع فشنك*  
> *المرة دى توقعت حسن شاعر الرومانسية* 
> *و مش عايز اقول توقع تانى.. بس لو طلعت انت هو الاستاذ من انا المرة دى*
> *هادعى عليك ان الاسماعيلى مش ياخد الدورى قبل تسعين سنة*





> 


ندعي احسن كلنا مصر

شفت باة ان كوني طلعت من انا..أنقذ الاسماعيلي :D






> *ياعبير شككتي الأصحاب في بعضيها*
> 
> *إخلصي بقى الواحد مبقاش يكلم حد الا لما يشوف بطاقته*


يا بريييييييييييئة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> *اللى إسمها عبير*
> 
> *وشهرتها*
> 
> *بت بلاش هزار*
> 
> *قصدى بنت شهريار*
> 
> *جيه تحط دسيسه بينا عشان توقعنا فى بعتينا*
> ...


انتشروووووووووووووووووووووووووا :Animal Rooster: 





> بتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــاً 
> 
> عكس الكــــــــل


غادة بات خطرررررررررررررررررر

الكل بيهتف نفس الهتااااااااااف :Spidy: 




> يا باي بقاااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


كمان عاااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لالالالالالالالالالالالا..كده كتيييييييير

عووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو





> *يشوف إيه ياهايدى*
> 
> *إحنا خلاص قررنا نشوف المندل* 
> *وبندور على عيل صغير يشوف اللهو الخفى ده يبقى مين* 
> 
> *ماهو لا يفل الحديد إلا الحديد*



ا :Spidy: للهو الخفي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا لهو اه..بس مبئتش خفي خلالالالالالالاص:D

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

[quote=mai_momen;1372265]

*ايييييييييييييييييييييييييه مين دة الي يطلعني من الصف*
*سيبيني يا عبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر بقولك سيبينىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*
*ما تخفيش مش هضربه هعوره بس*
*مىيييييييييييييييييييييييي تخرج بره الصف قاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*
*لوووووووووووو رااااااااااااااااااااجل اطلعلي يا من اناااااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لا احنا ساعة الغلط بنطرطش زلللللللللللللط يعني لحمنا جامد ما بيتاكش* 

**[/QUOTE

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

طيب مدفع ليا............و الباقي على عبير :Blink: 




> اخيرا 
> 
> الحمد لله


 
الحمد لله طبعا

اضطرينا نضحي بعبير..علشان ننقذ المنتدى  ::$: 




> مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> إيمان ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> الشامى
> 
> اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ه
> 
> ...


بتحسبني عليا يا ايموووووووووووووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Poster Oops: 

مي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هو في زي مي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


حقك كله عند عبير..روحي خديه بالكاااااااااااااامل   :Mad: 



> اعصااااااااااااااااااابك يا ايمو 
> الضغط يا حبيبتى
> احنا عاوزينك مش كدا 
> امال مين هيحل المسابقة الجاية 
> 
> نورررررررررررررررررررتى ياقمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


يقتل القتييييييييييييييييل... :Blink: 




> كده يا ايمان ..........طييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
> 
> مبروك هايدى


 
انا مليش دعوة يا ابلة و النبي..........البنت الوحشة اللي اسمها عبير هي اللي قالت لي اعمل كده   :Baby2: 



> مي دى قمر مي دي سكر مي دي قشطه


 :;):  :;): 




> *طبعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *ما تعرفووووووووووووووش خيري الا لم تشوووووووووووووووووفي غيري*
> *ربنا على الظاااااااااااااالم والمفتري*


كده يا مي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تدعي على عبير ادام كل الناس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ميصحش خااااااااااااااااااااالص :Blink: 




> ماشى يا إيمان يا شامى
> 
> بس إنتى طلعتى ذكيه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا برافو عليكى
> 
> هايدى عرفتى إنها إيمان إزاااااااااااااااااى؟


شكراااااااااااااااااا يا قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ::$:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> إلا يا إيمان الشامى
> 
> ينفع برضوا أدعي عليكى وأقول
> 
> منك للى كلت دراع جوزها برضوا
> 
> دى بنقولها للرجالة طيب ينفع نقولها لك
> 
> حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> ...


ده الأدب نادية

دي الأخلاق نادية  :: 




> عبير جو اواى
> دكتورة ايمان
> 
> حاسبى على ادهم
> هايدى حاسبى على جهازك
> مى حاسبى على الماوس بتاعك
> بودو هات طوفى عشان خالك يالا
> هيثم
> يو آر زا بيست


تسلم أدهم..أسلم بودو :Blink: 




> يابررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريئة
> يا ملاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااك
> ياشرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريرة انتى


 
من بعض ما عندكم   :good:  :good:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
إيمان انت أثبت و بجدارة إنه في مشكلة في برمجة الموقع 

انت أول حد كان مشتبه فيه و كنت متابعاك لأنه اسمك من مقطعين و اتنين هم أغلى الناس في حياتك ..لغاية لما لقيت مشاركة ليك نزلت في نفس الدقيقة اللي من أنا نزل فيها مشاركة..و المفروض إنه نفس الآي بي ميكونش متواجد في نفس اللحظة باتنين يوزر و بيحط تعليق في نفس الموقع  أو ده الغالب يعني في برمجة المواقع بحكم الخبرة 

يلا ما علينا برافو عليك 

مبروك هايدي 

*

----------


## العسل المر

حلقة حارقة للأعصاب وجابتلي اكتئاب اكتر ما انا 

ضيفه فعلاً تعقد اللي ما يتعقدش   ::  

وبرضه مبروك يا هايدي

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

الدكتورة ايمان الشامى ؟

شوفوا

بصراحة انا ما اتفاجئتش لأنى معرفهاش و لو كنتى يا عبير وافقتى ان كل واحد يتوقع خمستاشر مرة

ماكونتش ح اتوقع اسمها خالص ...

دكتورة ايمان الشامى , انا بشكرك جدا على ادائك الجميل و اتقانك للشخصية و انقاذك للاسماعيلى .

دكتور عصام كابو , الناس هرشتنا خلاص لكن انا كل مرة ح افضل اتوقعك لانى بحبك .

هايدى دياب , ألف مبروك

بنت شهريار , المنتدى كان مفتقد موضوعاتك الجميلة , الف شكر

مى مؤمن , الحلقة بتاعتك كانت قوية جدا خللى بالك و ماتنسيش انها كانت اول حلقة

بعد عودة بنت شهريار من البعثة و نسبة ان الناس تتوقعك كانت كبيرة جدا لكنها محصلتش

لانك كنت مبدعة و كان ادائك مميز

الف شكر لكم جميعا و اشوفكم لما ارجع من الشغل ان شاء الله

----------


## نشــــوى

فينك يا طائر الشرق.. مش قولتلك من الاول 
من انا كان عنده امتحان  :: 

بس برافو عليكي يا ايمان  :f: 

مبروك يا هايدي  :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا يكرمك يا إيمان يا شامى

إوعى تزعلى منى مفيش حسبنه أهووو وبدعيلك كمان

روحى يا شيخه ربنا ينجحك

 :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

> ايه يا غادة مش ملاحظة ان العدوى انتشرت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟







 *ههههههههههههههه*

* اه فعلاً يا إيمان انتشرت*

* ومدرستنا اتقفلت*
* وربنا يستر*

* بس بجد برافو عليكي*


* وألف مبروك يا هايدي



واحدة ليكي
وواحدة لهايدي
مش عايزة خناق
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

صباح الفيروسات يا ميس غادة
لا وقاعدالنا هنا قوم ياض يا بودو البس كمامتين ::mm::

----------


## غادة جاد

> صباح الفيروسات يا ميس غادة
> لا وقاعدالنا هنا قوم ياض يا بودو البس كمامتين








*هههههههههههههه
أيوة صح يا هيثم
المفروض تخافوا مني
بعد كده


لا بجد ربنا يستر

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الله يبارك فيكم جميعاً

وعقبال ما نجاملكم في قتل من انا وعبير 

تحياتي وتقديري لكم ..*

----------


## مي مؤمن

اوبااااااااا 
عبير اقفلي الموضوع بيقولك المرض انتشر والفيروسات اعملي التعقيم 
ميس غاده جيه من مدرسه اتقفلت من الوباء
ربنا يستر
*هايدي الف مبروك يا قمر
وجدعه انك فهمتي ايمان على طول
اما ايمان هقولك حسابك عند ربنا مش هدعي عليكي علشان الولاد الصغننين
بس بجد كنتي ممتازة اينعم جبلتيلي شلل اطفال وكساح وبقيت مش شايفه كدة
بس كله فدى اللعبه انتي عارفه
مرسي يا بيرو 
تحياتي لكم* 
 :f2:

----------


## M!sS Roro

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه

معقوله انتي يا ايمااااان ..!! 

ولا توقعتك خالص كنت داخله دلوقتي اقول ساره العفريته ولا اهلاوي مش شديد ولا اي حد تاني بس مش انتي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :: 

برافووووووووووو عليكي .. والله دوختيهم وجبتيلهم صداع نصفي وانفصام شخصي وحكه وانفلونزا خنازير وديوك وكل انواع الحيوانات المعموره .. ونهايته خليتيهم يخرجو من الموضوع ماحدش فاكر اسمه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههه 

ومبروك لهايدي جابتها صح >>>>>> تعتقد ان في حالة غش  ::p:  :: ..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اوبااااااااا 
> عبير اقفلي الموضوع بيقولك المرض انتشر والفيروسات اعملي التعقيم 
> ميس غاده جيه من مدرسه اتقفلت من الوباء
> ربنا يستر
> *هايدي الف مبروك يا قمر
> وجدعه انك فهمتي ايمان على طول
> اما ايمان هقولك حسابك عند ربنا مش هدعي عليكي علشان الولاد الصغننين
> بس بجد كنتي ممتازة اينعم جبلتيلي شلل اطفال وكساح وبقيت مش شايفه كدة
> بس كله فدى اللعبه انتي عارفه
> ...


*
الله يبارك فيكـِ يامي تسلميلي

وعقبال عندكم جميعاً*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ومبروك لهايدي جابتها صح >>>>>> تعتقد ان في حالة غش 
> .


*ايمان ياحبيبتي لو ابو الهول نطق وقال مين كسر منخاره

إيمان ماتقولش مين قتل هايدي صعب حد يغش من إيمي 

الله يبارك فيكـِ ياريم .. وعقبال مانعملها فيكـِ*

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل

سعدنا بوجودكم معنا معنا

مفيش مانع من انى اشوف ستاشر شهر فى إيمان الشاااااااااااااامى

اللى قومت عليا أمة لاااااااااا إله الا الله  ::xx:: 

وفضلت تقولهم امضوا فى الدفتر لحد ما وقفت حاله  :Gun2: 

بس ماااااااااعلينا

كله فداكم

ومن أنا الجديد يطلعه عليها إن شاااااااااااااء الله

دا مفترى


دا جبار



دا ربنا يكفينا شرررررررررررررررررة  :Baby: 


ابقوا معنا


شكراً لكم

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخيررررررررررررررر



انا جيت تاااااااااااااااااااانى






بعد مشوار طوووووووووووويل





وروحت وجيت وجيت وروحت







اعمل ايه بس




اصله غايب مع الغايبين  :Plane: 






وحلف ما يرجع إلا على من أنا  :1: 





علشان يقرر لو عرفتووووووووووووووووووه هيفضل معانا  :2: 





ولو معرفتهوش اول توك توك هيقابلة وعلى بيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتهم  :Bicycle: 
 ::  :: 






والله يا من أنا بعد اللى بتعمله فينا



احتمال اجيبلك التوك توك على حساااااااااااااااااااابى  :Beer: 






اصله أميررررررررررررررررر  ::@: 









وطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب  :Gun2: 








وغلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  :3: 









وتلاقيه دايما منتشر 



هنا وهنا وهناك وهنا  :Construction: 




ونقوله يمين




يقول شمين







نقول مرسيدس يقول حمارسيدس











قلت اجيبهولكم بقى وانتوا تنتقموااااااااااااااااا





ماهو عليه ديون كتير لمصر  :: 




قصدى للأعضاء







معاااااااااااااااااكم 




ضيفنا العزيز


*مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا*







اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...

الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




التخمينات للعضو ثلاث مرات فقط
والتخمين الرابع هيحسب للى بعده



التخمين يكون بشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*




ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة


اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة






ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا




وان شاء الله معك
متابعوووووووووووووون




اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## عصام كابو

ايه النشاط ده يا مدموازيل عبير؟؟
انا جيت اول واحد اقول
ازيك يا مستر اكس.. قصدى مستر من انا.. لغاية ما افكر فى اسئلة تفقسك  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

أهلااااااااااااااااا يا عبير
ايه الحلقة الشيقة دي
وحركات كده ومن انا اللي غايب وراجع ده علي من انا
لما نشوف اخرتها معاكي يا عبير


يا عم من انا

انت نون ولا راء?
غايب ليه ومن امتي؟
مشرف ولا عضو؟
اكتر قاعة كنت بتشارك فيها؟
يلا بسرعة عاوزة اجابات واضحة وسهلة ومرنة وبدون لف ولا دوران ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



ياه نشاطك يا بيروووووو يا حبي
دكتور عصام وام احمد يجيوا في اول الحلقات واخرها في النص بقى ما تلاقيهمش معرفش بيرحوا يتعرفوا على من انا؟ في بيته ولا ايه مش عارفه
بس دلوقتي هتوقع دكتور عصام يجي يقول ليدر
وبعديها استاذ محمد يجي يقول دكتور عصام
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بالنسبه لمن انا

امممممممممم دة كان غايب معانا يا عبير ولا ايه
طيب لم نشوف اخرتها 
وانا نزلتك هديه يا من انا ؟؟ اغنيه لمصر بنرد فيها على الجزائرررررررين ولااااااااااد الجزائر
في الانتظار يا عمو من انا ؟؟

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياولكم ياولكم بأول الحضور الغالى

حالا هنصحى من أنا ونجيبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا  ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*أنا كنت واثق ومتأكد إنى داخل المندتدى بأخر برج عندى*

*والحمد لله ربنا بارك فيه وبقى 50 برج*

*جيتي إنتى ياعبير ومن  أنا المفتريــ ــيه*

*ضاع 49 برج تانى*

*ويأنا يانتى وهو وهى من انا ده او دى*

*عايز احافظ على البرج اللى فاضل*

----------


## غادة جاد

أهلااااااااااااااا وسهلا
يا مساء الضغط العالي

ربنا يستر علينا المرة دي


أهلا وسهلاً يا من أنا

يا ترى من أنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال مش مباشر أهو يا بيرووووووووووو

----------


## عصام كابو

> *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeXjHkJJv8s
> ياه نشاطك يا بيروووووو يا حبي
> دكتور عصام وام احمد يجيوا في اول الحلقات واخرها في النص بقى ما تلاقيهمش معرفش بيرحوا يتعرفوا على من انا؟ في بيته ولا ايه مش عارفه
> بس دلوقتي هتوقع دكتور عصام يجي يقول ليدر
> وبعديها استاذ محمد يجي يقول دكتور عصام
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بالنسبه لمن انا
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه

لا حرمت اقول ليدر تانى يا مى.. اما بقى لو ليدر طلع هو من انا.. هايبقى شكلى وحش قوى  :notme: 

على العموم هتشوفينى فى كل حتة فى الموضوع ده و لو انى متأكد انى مش هاعرفه برضه  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ahmedab216

شكرا جزيلا لدعوتك الكريمة .. بنت شهريار ..

و إن شاء الله .. مشارك معكم ..

في رعاية الله ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

هو لسه مجاش؟؟
معلش السكة طووووووووووووووووووووووويلة ياجماعة

صحوووووووووووووووة بقى


من انا قوووووووووووووولى 
اسمك من مقطع ولا اثنين ولا ثلاثة ؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

نورت الموضوع استاذ احمد

 :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmedab216

ده نوركم يا يابنت شهريار .. ربنا يخليكي ..

و إلي من أنا ؟

يا تري إسمك بالعربي و لا بالانجليزي ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  م
بقى سيادتك جاااااااااااااااااى تستعجب هنا؟؟
روح ياعم الله لا يسيئك استعجب فى حته تانية

ياتررررررررررررررررررد يا اقرب توك توك وتتوكل على الله
بيتكم على اول الناصية
عارفه ؟؟


جود مورننج يا أهل فك التكشيرة
جمعة مباركة
 :f2: 


يامن انااااااااااااااااااااااا
بتصلى الجمعة فى بيتكم ولا فى المسجد؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخيررررررررررررررر
> 
> 
> 
> انا جيت تاااااااااااااااااااانى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا .   .   .

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه النشاط ده يا مدموازيل عبير؟؟
> انا جيت اول واحد اقول
> ازيك يا مستر اكس.. قصدى مستر من انا.. لغاية ما افكر فى اسئلة تفقسك


شو هالحلاوة شو هالجمال .. شو اخبارك يا دكتور ؟ واحشنى وايد ...

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلااااااااااااااااا يا عبير
> ايه الحلقة الشيقة دي
> وحركات كده ومن انا اللي غايب وراجع ده علي من انا
> لما نشوف اخرتها معاكي يا عبير
> 
> 
> يا عم من انا
> 
> انت نون ولا راء?
> ...


يالله على هالحضور المميز , كيفك أم أحمد؟






> انت نون ولا راء?


شووووووووووووووووووووو ؟

لا هذا ولا ذاك  :gp: 




> غايب ليه ومن امتي؟


كان عندى مغص  :Lookaround2:  كيف تقولونها  :Cold:  من زمااااااان




> مشرف ولا عضو؟


ليش الاحراج  :Baby2: 





> اكتر قاعة كنت بتشارك فيها؟


كتير 




حياك الله أم أحمد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeXjHkJJv8s
> ياه نشاطك يا بيروووووو يا حبي
> دكتور عصام وام احمد يجيوا في اول الحلقات واخرها في النص بقى ما تلاقيهمش معرفش بيرحوا يتعرفوا على من انا؟ في بيته ولا ايه مش عارفه
> بس دلوقتي هتوقع دكتور عصام يجي يقول ليدر
> وبعديها استاذ محمد يجي يقول دكتور عصام
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بالنسبه لمن انا
> ...


هلا والله بمى , حياكي الله خيتو 
المقطع زين زين بس ليش الرد هالحين مو فاضل وايد على الماتش كيف والا ؟ 
موفقين ان شاء الله يالمصريين  ::xx::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياولكم ياولكم بأول الحضور الغالى
> 
> حالا هنصحى من أنا ونجيبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا


النعاس مو ليه كبير  :Baby2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *أنا كنت واثق ومتأكد إنى داخل المندتدى بأخر برج عندى*
> 
> *والحمد لله ربنا بارك فيه وبقى 50 برج*
> 
> *جيتي إنتى ياعبير ومن  أنا المفتريــ ــيه*
> 
> *ضاع 49 برج تانى*
> ...


كيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييفك عمو وجدى ؟ منور يالغالى  :f2: 
شو كل هالابراج ياعمو ؟ شو مسخر دماغك لهيئة الفلك والارصاد ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلااااااااااااااا وسهلا
> يا مساء الضغط العالي
> 
> ربنا يستر علينا المرة دي
> 
> 
> أهلا وسهلاً يا من أنا
> 
> يا ترى من أنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> سؤال مش مباشر أهو يا بيرووووووووووو


يالله على هالطلة منوووووووووووووووووورة غادة جاد حياكي الله بمنتدى ابناء المصريين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا حرمت اقول ليدر تانى يا مى.. اما بقى لو ليدر طلع هو من انا.. هايبقى شكلى وحش قوى 
> 
> على العموم هتشوفينى فى كل حتة فى الموضوع ده و لو انى متأكد انى مش هاعرفه برضه


ايوة كده شطور يالغالى أبى التقييم هدية رجوعى  :Gun2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> شكرا جزيلا لدعوتك الكريمة .. بنت شهريار ..
> 
> و إن شاء الله .. مشارك معكم ..
> 
> في رعاية الله ..


هلا والله عمو أحمد هلا بيك يالغالى نووووووووووووووووورتنا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو لسه مجاش؟؟
> معلش السكة طووووووووووووووووووووووويلة ياجماعة
> 
> صحوووووووووووووووة بقى
> 
> 
> من انا قوووووووووووووولى 
> اسمك من مقطع ولا اثنين ولا ثلاثة ؟؟


لييييييييييييييييييييش هالاستعجال خلونا على رواقة ياجماعة 
هتفرق كتير المقاطع يا بنت شهريار؟ هاتى واحد بس وانا مسامح فى الباقى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> نورت الموضوع استاذ احمد


وانا ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> و إلي من أنا ؟
> 
> يا تري إسمك بالعربي و لا بالانجليزي ؟


يالغالى المهم المضمون ما بتفرق هالشكليات بالتأكيد  :Ala:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  م
> بقى سيادتك جاااااااااااااااااى تستعجب هنا؟؟
> روح ياعم الله لا يسيئك استعجب فى حته تانية
> 
> ياتررررررررررررررررررد يا اقرب توك توك وتتوكل على الله
> بيتكم على اول الناصية
> عارفه ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


جود افتررررررررررررررررررنون 
كيف بدى استعجب فى اى وقت يا ابنة شهريار  :Robot:  مو عاجبك والا :Robot: 
بتصلى الجمعة فى بيتكم ولا فى المسجد؟؟
على حسب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

أخبل فى الشامى - الخليجى الجديد (الله يطول فى عمرى يالله) 
وين الباقى

----------


## عصام كابو

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


ايه يا عم.. انت جاى تستغرب ولا تقطع تذاكر؟؟

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## عصام كابو

> شو هالحلاوة شو هالجمال .. شو اخبارك يا دكتور ؟ واحشنى وايد ...


و انتِ كمان وحشانى   ::mazika2::

----------


## بنت شهريار

اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ابو عبد الله وصل
والله يا شيخ العرب اشتجنالك اكتير اكتير اكتير

حياك الله ياضيفنا الخليجى
بدايتها خليجى ؟؟
ماشى ياعم المستغرب


تواجدك فى المنتدى من سنة كام ؟؟ عاوزة اجااااااااااااااابة محددة

وايه سبب غيابك ؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> شكرا .   .   .


ممكن اعرررررررررررررف ايه اللى جاب صورة ندى فى الموضوع ؟؟
هو انت ندى الايام ؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اخمن
من انا .. ندى الايام  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إنت جيت يا رمضاااان؟؟؟؟

يا بيرو نفسنا فى من أنا طيب


أتوقع ندى الأيام

----------


## وجدى محمود

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


إيه يإيمان

ندى إيه

قولى مطر

زعابيب

دى حد جى يدوخنا

تقوليلى ندى

ههههههههههههههههه

أنا أتوقع

مس رورو

----------


## بنت شهريار

انت نمت تانى يارمضاااااااااااااااااان ؟؟

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*هو طلع رمضان*

*روحى ياعبير انتى ومن أنا*

*يارب تدوخو زى الناس اللى هبطانه وراكو دى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دعوة متغذية ساعة مغربية
كدا بردو يا استاذ وجدى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منك لله يامن انا
عموما ياجماعة
نمااااااااااااا إلى معلوماتنا 
بأن من أنا بيتواجد ليلاااااااااااااااااااااا نظرا لظروف خاصة بيه
احنا هنسأل وهو ان شاء الله يجاوب اول ما يتواجد

----------


## بنت شهريار

من أنا ..
هل لك اخوات مشتركين فى المنتدى؟؟
ومتقوليش اخوات فى الله
انا اقصد اخوات فى البطااااااااااااااااااااقة

----------


## حسام عمر

*ميكونش حسام عمر*

*وانا مش عارف*

*قد يكون هو*

*وقد لا يكون هو*

*الله أعلم*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ميكونش حسام عمر*
> 
> *وانا مش عارف*
> 
> *قد يكون هو*
> 
> *وقد لا يكون هو*
> 
> *الله أعلم*


ووووووووووووووووولا تضمن مستر حسام
انا لولا انى ضامنه انك سافرت تحضر الماتش 
كنت قلت من انا يبقى انت

هل انت من أنا  ::  ؟؟

----------


## حسام عمر

*مش فاهم حاجه*


*ميكونش ابو منار*

----------


## ahmedab216

من انا ؟

بتستهويك اللغة العربية ؟؟  كلغة يعني ..

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه يا من انا ده
ولا اجاااااااابة واحدة مفيدة
ما ينفعشي كده ابداااااااااااا
قولي انت في مصر ولا لا؟
غيرت اسمك قبل كده في المنتدي؟
بتحب الكورة ولا لا؟
هتتفرج علي ماتش بكرة  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> ممكن اعرررررررررررررف ايه اللى جاب صورة ندى فى الموضوع ؟؟
> هو انت ندى الايام ؟؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> اخمن
> من انا .. ندى الايام


هههههههههههههههه

ملعوبة يابنت أبوها

----------


## the_chemist

> من أنا ..
> هل لك اخوات مشتركين فى المنتدى؟؟
> ومتقوليش اخوات فى الله
> انا اقصد اخوات فى البطااااااااااااااااااااقة


أخويا التوأم 

ياااه يا عبير

جبتي أخويا التوأم منين

دا أنا كنت بأدور عليه من 90 سنة

بالأحضان يا حبيبي    :Kiss2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دكتور عصام بتاع القلب
					
				
هههههههههههههههههههه

لا حرمت اقول ليدر تانى يا مى.. اما بقى لو ليدر طلع هو من انا.. هايبقى شكلى وحش قوى 

على العموم هتشوفينى فى كل حتة فى الموضوع ده و لو انى متأكد انى مش هاعرفه برضه


عموما انا هبقى ارن الجرس عليك علشان ما تنساش 




			
				شكرا . . .
			
		

يعني من انا اعمل اقتباس وكلف نفسه علشان يرد ويقول شكرا 
تعب والله*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا مساااااااااااااااااااء الفل

ايه يا استاذ من انا انت

انا جييييييييييييت

يعني ليا خبرة كبييييييييييييييييييييرة

يعني.تقول اسمك من سكااااااااااااات

يعني و لا حرف

ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت مين باة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اه صح..مينفعش اسال السؤال ده...مممممممممممممممم

طيب..انت في انه قارة

شكلك مغترب

قول اسم القارة من غير لف و دوراااااااااااان

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




ممكن اعرررررررررررررف ايه اللى جاب صورة ندى فى الموضوع ؟؟
هو انت ندى الايام ؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اخمن
من انا .. ندى الايام
			
		

لا استحاااااااااااااااااااله دعاء حبيبتي ترجع وما تقوليش 
وبعدين دعاء مالهاش في شيخ العرب
بس انا عرفت يا عبير
اتوقع اوسيميىىىىىىىىىىىىى
الشاعر المعروووف الغائب المختفي 
*

----------


## مي مؤمن

انتي جيتي يا ايمان حد يمسك ابت دي ليكي عييييييييييييييييين تدخلي من انا تااااااااااااااااااااني :Angry:

----------


## ahmedab216

طيب ... ممكن تقول غايب من إمتي ؟

----------


## عصام كابو

> أخويا التوأم 
> 
> ياااه يا عبير
> 
> جبتي أخويا التوأم منين
> 
> دا أنا كنت بأدور عليه من 90 سنة
> 
> بالأحضان يا حبيبي



انا حاسس ان السيد the_chemist  هو من انا و غلط و دخل باليوزر نيم الاصلى
عشان كده هاقول اول توقع هو اخونا الكيميائى   :Smart: 

يا رب اكون صح... فِتك انا مش كده  :: 

تحياتى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

يارب يصحححححححححححححححححححححححححى 
هو احنا لازم نسهر للفجر علشان سيادتك تكون وصلت ؟؟


حضرتك متواجد فى اى قاعة بشكل دائم ؟؟

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

اتفرجي على مجايبك يا عبير هانم

يا سلام عليا انا..هو انتوا جبتوا إلا إيمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :: 

لما كنت عاملة فيها من أنا..شوفي الالتزام اللي على أصوله

مش اللي عاملنا فيها شيخ العرب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

انت فين يا أستااااااااااااااذ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> انتي جيتي يا ايمان حد يمسك ابت دي ليكي عييييييييييييييييين تدخلي من انا تااااااااااااااااااااني


 
ياااااااااااااا  مي

ليه بس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::(: 

ده انا كنت ملالالالالالالالالالاك..و بريييييييييييئة :Baby: 

كده برده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثم انكوا خدتوا بالطار تمام. ::xx:: . و لا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عصام كابو

> *
> عموما انا هبقى ارن الجرس عليك علشان ما تنساش 
> *



*هههههههههههههههههه

حلو اسمى قوى فى الاقتباس يا مى  

طيب و النبى ممكن تدينى ميسد كول بدل الجرس يا مى  

تحياتى 
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

طيب يا جماعة بعد اذنكم
لو المحروس من انا وصل
قولوله يروح يناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

تصبحوا على خير
 :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دكتور عصام الألذ دوماً ودائماً وقلباً وقالباً 
					
				
هههههههههههههههههه

حلو اسمى قوى فى الاقتباس يا مى 

طيب و النبى ممكن تدينى ميسد كول بدل الجرس يا مى 

تحياتى


مرسي يا دكتور عصام اسم حضرتك دائما حلو 
ربنا يزود عيانينك وتلاقي العيادة واقفه ايه طوووووووووووابير والكل بيهتف عايزين دكتور عصام دكتور عصام ويا اما فلاااااا

يا سلااااااام من عنيا الاثنين احلى مسد ليك حتى حضرتك قريب مني كويت وسعوديه مش فرق بينهم كبير احنا عندنا سواق وانتوا عندكم دراويل
بس تفتكر من انا بيتكلم سعودي ولا كويتي ولا بيشتغلنا اممممممممممممممم
عموما كل هيبان وعلى وشك يبان والي نعرفه احسن من الي ما نعرفوش يعني 
انا خرفت وعايزة انااااااااااااام من انا ؟؟؟؟
اظهر بسرعه وارحمنا 

*

----------


## ahmedab216

اسمك مكون من جزئين ؟

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

لما نشوف الاستاذ هيجي امتى

اصل احنا تحت أمره

يا مسهل يا رب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

شو هالازعاج ؟ ما بنعرف نطنسن شوى !

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه يا عم.. انت جاى تستغرب ولا تقطع تذاكر؟؟


الاثنين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> و انتِ كمان وحشانى


 :Schnauz:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ابو عبد الله وصل
> والله يا شيخ العرب اشتجنالك اكتير اكتير اكتير
> 
> حياك الله ياضيفنا الخليجى
> بدايتها خليجى ؟؟
> ماشى ياعم المستغرب
> 
> 
> تواجدك فى المنتدى من سنة كام ؟؟ عاوزة اجااااااااااااااابة محددة
> ...


يوه يوه يوه 
يسلملى هالاستقبال المُحَفَلْ





> تواجدك فى المنتدى من سنة كام ؟؟ عاوزة اجااااااااااااااابة محددة


شو قصدك !
زمن المتابعة ولا الاشتراك ولا شو 
هالايام لا تنسى ..





> وايه سبب غيابك ؟؟


الحيـــــــــــــــاة

هلا والله بنت شهريار

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ممكن اعرررررررررررررف ايه اللى جاب صورة ندى فى الموضوع ؟؟
> هو انت ندى الايام ؟؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> اخمن
> من انا .. ندى الايام


والله يا شيخة ما بعرف !
هو فيه عفاريت هون ولا اشى !

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إنت جيت يا رمضاااان؟؟؟؟
> 
> يا بيرو نفسنا فى من أنا طيب
> 
> 
> أتوقع ندى الأيام


اى
شو هالسرعة اخت ضابط شرطة !
شطورة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
> 
> 
> إيه يإيمان
> 
> ندى إيه
> 
> قولى مطر
> 
> ...


يا هلا والله بعمو 
خليك ريح اخت ضابط شرطة بأأأة  ::-s:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت نمت تانى يارمضاااااااااااااااااان ؟؟


لا مو نوم .. المرض والله يحفظك منوووووو

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ايه الناس اللي صاحية بدري بدري دي!!!!!!!!!!!!!

طيب انا صاحية بدري علشان مدرسة بنتي

الاخ صاحي بدري ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و لا خايف من الزحمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قولي يا انت..................انت عضو و لا مشرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *هو طلع رمضان*
> 
> *روحى ياعبير انتى ومن أنا*
> 
> *يارب تدوخو زى الناس اللى هبطانه وراكو دى*


 ::no1::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دعوة متغذية ساعة مغربية
> كدا بردو يا استاذ وجدى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> منك لله يامن انا
> عموما ياجماعة
> نمااااااااااااا إلى معلوماتنا 
> بأن من أنا بيتواجد ليلاااااااااااااااااااااا نظرا لظروف خاصة بيه
> احنا هنسأل وهو ان شاء الله يجاوب اول ما يتواجد


نو شور 
انا موجود بهالساعة الصباحية متأثراً بالجرس الصباحى المدرسى !  :gp:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا ..
> هل لك اخوات مشتركين فى المنتدى؟؟
> ومتقوليش اخوات فى الله
> انا اقصد اخوات فى البطااااااااااااااااااااقة


هو الاخوات بيشتركوا فى منتديات !

أول مرة اعرف هالمعلومة  ::mazika2::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ميكونش حسام عمر*
> 
> *وانا مش عارف*
> 
> *قد يكون هو*
> 
> *وقد لا يكون هو*
> 
> *الله أعلم*


ويمكن هو ومش هو فى نفس الوقت  :Bye:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ووووووووووووووووولا تضمن مستر حسام
> انا لولا انى ضامنه انك سافرت تحضر الماتش 
> كنت قلت من انا يبقى انت
> 
> هل انت من أنا  ؟؟


ششششششششششششششششششششششش  :gp:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *مش فاهم حاجه*
> 
> 
> *ميكونش ابو منار*


احتمال  ::'(:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا ؟
> 
> بتستهويك اللغة العربية ؟؟  كلغة يعني ..


كنت انجح فيها على طوووووول  :y:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه يا من انا ده
> ولا اجاااااااابة واحدة مفيدة
> ما ينفعشي كده ابداااااااااااا
> قولي انت في مصر ولا لا؟
> غيرت اسمك قبل كده في المنتدي؟
> بتحب الكورة ولا لا؟
> هتتفرج علي ماتش بكرة







> ايه يا من انا ده
> ولا اجاااااااابة واحدة مفيدة
> ما ينفعشي كده ابداااااااااااا


كيف يعنى  :Ouch: 
لو احمد جه هون يعرفنى على طووول






> قولي انت في مصر ولا لا؟


بالتأكيد فعلا  :Nono:  شو عرفك ؟





> غيرت اسمك قبل كده في المنتدي؟


مرة واحدة فقط (بس أكونت تانى جديد)  ::007:: 





> بتحب الكورة ولا لا؟


الكرة لغة الشعوب  :Ouch: 





> هتتفرج علي ماتش بكرة


ان شاء الله لو ربنا كتبها ليا 



 :Bye2:  :Bye2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ملعوبة يابنت أبوها


وفى نقل على الهوا لهاللعب ولا شوووو ؟  :gp:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أخويا التوأم 
> 
> ياااه يا عبير
> 
> جبتي أخويا التوأم منين
> 
> دا أنا كنت بأدور عليه من 90 سنة
> 
> بالأحضان يا حبيبي


عمو الكيميائى شو هالطلة السنعة (تنجال سنعة ولا شو ؟ ) 

منور يالغالى  ::h::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> عموما انا هبقى ارن الجرس عليك علشان ما تنساش 
> 
> يعني من انا اعمل اقتباس وكلف نفسه علشان يرد ويقول شكرا 
> تعب والله*


عشان تقدروا هالتعب الجسدى والنفسى والفكرى والعقلى والتأملى فى الرد !  :Ala:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا مساااااااااااااااااااء الفل
> 
> ايه يا استاذ من انا انت
> 
> انا جييييييييييييت
> 
> يعني ليا خبرة كبييييييييييييييييييييرة
> 
> يعني.تقول اسمك من سكااااااااااااات
> ...


افريقيا  :gp: 

الدكتورة عرفتنى يا جماعة خلاص .. من قارة افريقيا بأأة ..  :gp:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> لا استحاااااااااااااااااااله دعاء حبيبتي ترجع وما تقوليش 
> وبعدين دعاء مالهاش في شيخ العرب
> بس انا عرفت يا عبير
> اتوقع اوسيميىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> الشاعر المعروووف الغائب المختفي 
> *


  :Ranting2: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Ranting2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انتي جيتي يا ايمان حد يمسك ابت دي ليكي عييييييييييييييييين تدخلي من انا تااااااااااااااااااااني


ليش هى اشتغلت قووووووووورصان  :Clown:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب ... ممكن تقول غايب من إمتي ؟


من كتير بس مو اوى اوى يعنى  .. مو متذكر اليوم بالضبط .. مشاغل الحياة لها أحكام عموووو  ::cop::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا حاسس ان السيد the_chemist  هو من انا و غلط و دخل باليوزر نيم الاصلى
> عشان كده هاقول اول توقع هو اخونا الكيميائى  
> 
> يا رب اكون صح... فِتك انا مش كده 
> 
> تحياتى


 :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يارب يصحححححححححححححححححححححححححى 
> هو احنا لازم نسهر للفجر علشان سيادتك تكون وصلت ؟؟
> 
> 
> حضرتك متواجد فى اى قاعة بشكل دائم ؟؟


انا صحيت  :Baby2: 
انا مو متواجد لأنى غايب فى الاصل  :Boring: 
شو متغدية انتي يا بنت شهريار  :Cold: 

بس كنت متواجد بقاعات الابداع والقاعات الخفيفة ومعهم قاعة المناسبات مع قاعة رأيك يهمنى  :gp:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				عشان تقدروا هالتعب الجسدى والنفسى والفكرى والعقلى والتأملى فى الرد !
			
		

اه يا عيني بتتعب والله ليك الجنه انت بس ايه الي مصحيك بدري يكونش عندك شغل مثلاً




			
				ليش هى اشتغلت قووووووووورصان
			
		

قورصاااااااان امممممممممممممممممم شكلي حد اعرفه 
 طيب هسألك اخر سؤال وهخمن بعديها على طووووووووول لاني شكيت فيك خلاص 
انت اهلاوي ولا زملكاوي ؟؟؟*

----------


## oo7

> مساااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخيررررررررررررررر 
> 
> 
> انا جيت تاااااااااااااااااااانى 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> بعد مشوار طوووووووووووويل 
> ...


 


قبل ما اكمل قراءة الموضوع
معنديش غير توقع واحد بس
اهلاوى شديييييييييد

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخير يا اخلى اخوة واخوات

اااااااااااااااااااااايه ياشيخ العرب
هو انا اجى انت تروح
انا اروح انت تيجى
ماترسالك على قااااااااااااااااااااااااااارة  :: 


قوووووووووووووووووووووووولى 
عضو ام مشرف فى المنتدى ؟؟
جاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب


عمرك فوق العشرين ام الثلاثين ام الاربعين ام لا هذا ولا ذاك ؟؟
وياريت متقوليش العمر مش بالايام  :3: 


صباح الورد
 :f2:

----------


## oo7

اطلع منها يا عم ماجد 
اكشف عن هويتك

----------


## غادة جاد

هو أنا ما عرفتش مين


بس بجد ياريت  يطلع أهلاوي شديد
زي ما توقعتم

عشان بقاله كتير قوي مش موجود
ويارب يكون بخير

افتقدناه جداً خصوصاً في الأيام المهمة دي
ربنا يطمنا عليه

----------


## بنت شهريار

هو انت هتعملنا زى الخفافيش يا من انا
نايم بالنهار وصاحى باللييييييييييييييل
طيب هغلس عليك انا امتى  :: 



اعترف وانهار حالا بالا
متزوج ام اعزب ؟؟
ولو متزوج .. هل زوجتك معانا فى المنتدى ؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*التوقع الأول

oo7*

----------


## oo7

> اعترف وانهار حالا بالا
> متزوج ام اعزب ؟؟
> ولو متزوج .. هل زوجتك معانا فى المنتدى ؟؟






> *التوقع الأول*
> 
> 
> *oo7*


 
خلى بالك يا هايدى
انتى بنيتى توقعك على اساس سؤال عبير للضيف المجهول
بس خلى بالك انا ما غبتش عن المنتدى ولا حاجة انا معاكم كل يوم
يعنى توقعك غلط
ولو بتفكرى فى المتزوجين

يبئى الشخص المناسب شاعر الرمانسية
مراته احلى كلمة معانا هنا
وكمان غايب من فترة


على فكرة التوقع الثانى ليا
شاعر الرومانسية

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

امممممممممممممممممممممممممم

احم احم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيييييييييييييييييم


ايها السادة


ربنا يسامحنا عالجريمة اللي هنعملها دي



الاستاذ شيخ العرب..من هو

بيتكلم كلمتين و نص


و مش مرتحاله

كان غايب و حضر

بيلف و يدور


مدوخنا على ما يرد


تحسوا ان في جو مش طبيعي

ده كله..........يودينا فيييييييييييييييييييين؟؟


هيكون لمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟غيرها

مفيش غيرها


بنت ابوها

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

ربنا يسامحنا على الجريمة دي

و ان شاء الله نطلع منها اصحاء

معافين

 ::$:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اونكل مصطفى
					
				
اطلع منها يا عم ماجد 
اكشف عن هويتك


انا كمان بقول ماااااااااااااااااااجدز
اهلاوي شدييييييييييييييييييييد*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> خلى بالك يا هايدى
> انتى بنيتى توقعك على اساس سؤال عبير للضيف المجهول
> بس خلى بالك انا ما غبتش عن المنتدى ولا حاجة انا معاكم كل يوم
> يعنى توقعك غلط
> ولو بتفكرى فى المتزوجين
> 
> يبئى الشخص المناسب شاعر الرمانسية
> مراته احلى كلمة معانا هنا
> وكمان غايب من فترة
> ...


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
كلا وبتاتا ونيففففففففففففففففففففر
انتوا ممكن تبنوا توقعاتكم على المقدمة فى بداية الموضوع فقط
انما اسئلتى للضيف زيى زيكم
ولاااااااااا كئنى اعرفه
انا احيانا اة بسهلها واسأل أسئلة تكشفة
واحيانا بتكون عملية تمويه  :: 

واى خدعة يا استاذ مصطفى  :Blink:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> امممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> احم احم
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيييييييييييييييييم
> 
> 
> ايها السادة
> 
> ...


نياهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا
انا قلت فى مقدمتى عضو غاااااااااااااااائب
غائب ومرجعشى لسه
انما انا غبت ورجعت
علشان اجننكم وازهقكم واطير النص برج اللى فاضل  :: 


طلعت أوووووووووووووووووت يا قمررررررررررررررر  ::p:

----------


## the_chemist

خليك نايم أحسن يامن أنت

ريحنا بلا هوسة

----------


## بنت شهريار

بعد كدا هجيبلكم من انا مرفود من شغله
انت كنت مع المنتخب ولا ايه يامن انا  ::

----------


## oo7

> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> كلا وبتاتا ونيففففففففففففففففففففر
> انتوا ممكن تبنوا توقعاتكم على المقدمة فى بداية الموضوع فقط
> انما اسئلتى للضيف زيى زيكم
> ولاااااااااا كئنى اعرفه
> انا احيانا اة بسهلها واسأل أسئلة تكشفة
> واحيانا بتكون عملية تمويه 
> 
> واى خدعة يا استاذ مصطفى


 
انا ماليش دعوة انتى ضيعتى عليا التوقع الثانى

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااشى

التوقع الثالث والاخير
شيخ العرب على راى ايمان الشامى
شخص غايب عننا
وعامل فيها شيخ العرب لانه قاعد فى السعودية
انا اتوقع


محمد سعد
mada4top


ويا خسارة توقعاتى اللى ضاعت

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه ده فين من انا؟؟؟
انت شوفت ماتش امبارح فين؟
وعملت ايه لما مصر فازت؟
قولي بقي اسمك عربي ولا انجليزي؟
ومكون من كام مقطع؟
انت متزوج ولا لا؟
اخر موضوع شاركت فيه كان امتي وكان ايه؟
تتوقع مصر هتفوز الماتش الجاي ولا لا؟؟؟
كفاية كده دلوقتي وراجعة بعد شوية بشوية اسئلة تاني

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

اسمع يا من انت

يا اما تيييييجييييييييييي..حالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

يا اما هحقق امل الملايييييييييييييييين

و ادخل السعادة في قلوبهم :Lol2: 


و اخلى للمنتدى شكل و طعم تاني خااااااااااالص :good: 

و أخطف بنت ابوها.............عبييييييييييير :Akuma: 


ارجو انك متظهرش خاااااااااااااالص..علشان احقق حلم الجمييييييييييع :Smart:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أتوقع من أنا bedo_ic 
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

دا لو من انا ياسارة بيدو وراح رد قبل ما الحلقة تخلص
كنت روحت خطفتله بيدو الصغير ومريووووووووووووومة  :3: 

فنكررررررررى تانى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا ماليش دعوة انتى ضيعتى عليا التوقع الثانى
> 
> مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااشى
> 
> التوقع الثالث والاخير
> شيخ العرب على راى ايمان الشامى
> شخص غايب عننا
> وعامل فيها شيخ العرب لانه قاعد فى السعودية
> انا اتوقع
> ...


انا مالييييييييييييييش دعوة  :Play Ball: 
ركز انت بس فى شيخ العرب وسيبك من ردودى  :: 
اللى يركز ورا ردودى يروح ورا من انا  ::p: 

على رأى من انا السابق اثببببببببببت على توقعك
وامضى عليه  :: 
ووقع فى الدفتر  :Baby:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
ده إيه الإرهاب ده 
أما صحيح بنت شهريار 

طويب..نقول من أنا هو أستاذي العزيز جداً..محمد نديم 
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

رحمتك يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


مفيش أى توقع خااااااااااااااالص

----------


## ahmedab216

اتوقع مبدئيا ..

الحب المفقود بيننا .. أدهم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اسمع يا من انت
> 
> يا اما تيييييجييييييييييي..حالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> يا اما هحقق امل الملايييييييييييييييين
> 
> و ادخل السعادة في قلوبهم
> 
> 
> ...


مابلاااااااااااااااااااااااااش  :Akuma: 
احنا مفتريين وممكن ندفنيهاااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Nono: 
دا مش حلم يا ايمى
دا كابووووووووووووووووس ولن يتحقق
على قلبكم نياهاهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اما عن الطعم فهو دائما ملحه زيادة
علشان بحب الاكل بالملح  ::p: 
انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى يا ام ادهم  :3: 
احنا لا قوة ولا اثنان
احنا عوصااااااااااابة ياماما

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *
> ده إيه الإرهاب ده 
> أما صحيح بنت شهريار 
> 
> طويب..نقول من أنا هو أستاذي العزيز جداً..محمد نديم 
> *


دا الارهاب والكباب علشان نلاقى حاجه نتعشى بيها  :: 
اثببببببببببببببببببببتى على الحرفوش محمد نديم  :O O: 
هاااااااااااااااااااااااانت وهناكل قصدى وهنقول  ::xx:: 




> رحمتك يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> 
> 
> مفيش أى توقع خااااااااااااااالص


ياررررررررررررررررررررب جون يوم الاربع
مش قصدك كدا بالرحمة يا ايمو  :: 

اعصااااااااااااااااااابك يا اوختشى   :O O:

----------


## the_chemist

أهلاااااااااااااااااااوى

منكن يكون هو

----------


## أم أحمد

امممم
ما تكونش اميرة

او حنان

----------


## بنت شهريار

مين كمااااااااااااااان  ::

----------


## oo7

عايزين نعرف بسلامته يطلع مين كفاية كده

----------


## مي مؤمن

*عبير ايه ضيوف دول 
ما تظهر يا عم من أنا وتخلصنا هو كان ناوي يرجع قوليله ما يرجعش احسن 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الخير

اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل

أرق تحياتى إليكم

وإعتذارى الشديد عن عدم استكمال باقى الحلقة

ونتمنى من الله يكون ضيفنا العزيز من أنا بخير

اكيد مانع غيابة عنا قوى

ربنا يطمنا 






على








على






على






مفيش فايدة 
من انا غايب وقلقانين وبردو دوخينى يا لمونة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





اخونا الغالى


أهلاوى شديد



ونقول 

الف الف الف 

مبرووووووووووووك

oo7






> قبل ما اكمل قراءة الموضوع
> معنديش غير توقع واحد بس
> اهلاوى شديييييييييد



الف مبروك استاذ مصطفى
نورت الحلقة
وان شاء الله تنورنا دايماً


شكراً لكم اخوانى واخواتى
نلتقى بكم فى الحلقة القادمة
مع ضيف لازق فى بيتهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دمتم بألف خير
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا ترى انت فين يا اهلاوى يا خويا  :: 

حد يطمنا عليه يا جماعة
دا مختفى من يوم الماتش !!

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أهلاوى !!!!!!!!!

منور يا عم ماجد

إنت كنت فين ؟ الأهلاويه غلابه من غيرك

نورتنا وشرفتنا من تانى

----------


## غادة جاد

*ماجد*

* يا أهلاً وسهلاً بيك*
* حمداً لله على سلامتك*

* كنت فين*
* افتقدناك والله في كل المناسبات الكروية الله فاتت دي*

* ألف مليون حمداً لله على سلامتك يا ماجد*

* نورتنا*
* وشرفت*






* بس تعالى هنا*

* أول ما ترجع*

* ترجع تتحالف  مع عبير ضدنا ؟؟؟*
* أنت ما تعرفش هي كانت عاملة فينا إيه
 وأنت مش موجود ؟؟؟؟*

* يالا الله يسامحكم أنتم الاتنين*

* برضه أهلاً بيك*
*  وحمداً لله على رجوعك

وماتغيبش تاني بقى
*



*ألف مبروك أستاذ مصطفى*

*الشهر ده حظ حضرتك تمام في المسابقات*

*لا أنا مش بأحسد*
*دول شوية حقد على خفيف كده*

*مفيش منهم خوف خالص
ولا ليهم أي تأثير


أما أنتي يا عبير



**** 


بس

*

----------


## oo7

والله كنت عارف من الاول
من مقدمة عبير
واضحة زى الشمس
يمكن جيت فى الاخر واتلخبط شوية
بس كنت عارف انه ماجد بنسبة 80 %
من كلمة هو قالهالى 

هاروح اقتبسها وراجع تانى

----------


## بنت شهريار

فيييييييين الكلمة يا استاذ مصطفى؟؟
عرفنا علشان منقعش فيها تانى  ::

----------


## oo7

معلش يا عبير اليومين اللى فاتو كنت مشغول بموضوعات مصر والجزاير ربنا يزيح الغمة دى

هادور وجاى تانى

----------


## oo7

> قلت اجيبهولكم بقى وانتوا تنتقمواااااااااااا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماهو عليه ديون كتير لمصر  
> 
> 
> 
> قصدى للأعضاء


 

المشاركة دى يا عبير كانت فى المقدمة
وطبعا انا شفتها متاخر
وكان فى ناس تفاعلو مع الموضوع
انا يا دوب قريت المقدمة
وخصوصا الفقرة اللى فى الاقتباس
وقلت على طول مفيش غير ماجد
اكتر واحد عليه ديون لينا كلنا
اكتر واحد يعمل مواضيع ونتفاعل معاه ويسيبنا ويخلع
هههههههههههههه
وما ظنش فى حد فلت من تحت مقالبه

عشان كده انا رديت على طول وكان اول توقع ليا ماجد

يمكن بعد كدة اتلخبط شوية

بس رجعت اتاكدت تانى

فى المشاركة القادمة هاتعرفى

----------


## oo7

انا مش عارف اجيبها
بس تقريبا انتى قلتى قبل كده انك هاتجيبى واحد مرفود من شغله

وانا عارف ان ماجد دايما حجته فى كل غيبة هى الشغل


خلى بالك يا عبير هو اصبح مديون ليكى انت كمان عشان مكملش باقى الموضوع

----------


## oo7

> *ألف مبروك أستاذ مصطفى* 
> *الشهر ده حظ حضرتك تمام في المسابقات* 
> *لا أنا مش بأحسد*
> *دول شوية حقد على خفيف كده* 
> *مفيش منهم خوف خالص*
> *ولا ليهم أي تأثير*


 

امسكى الخشب يا ميس غادة

دا انا اول مرة اكسب من ساعة ما شتركت

يا ناس يا شر بطلو قر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

سالخيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر عليكم  :hey: 




انا جيت تانى  :Roll2: 



يادووووووووووووووووووووووب  :y: 



خلصت ضرب وخناق وجيا علطول  :Ouch: 




قلت كفاية علينا نكد  :Bye2: 




وروحت دورت ولفيت  :Roll2: 




وجبتلكم حتت ضييييييييييييييييييييييييف



أخر نكد  :: 


امال ايه علشان متحسوش بغربة ابداااااااااااااااا  ::p: 




كفاية الغربة اللى اغلبكم فيها  :3: 




معاااااااااااااااااكم 




ضيفنا العزيز


*مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا*







اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...

الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




التخمينات للعضو ثلاث مرات فقط
والتخمين الرابع هيحسب للى بعده



التخمين يكون بشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*




ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة


اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة






ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا




وان شاء الله معك
متابعوووووووووووووون




اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

اااااااااااااااااااااه طبعا هنستناة على ما يصححححححححححححححى  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

عبير انتي فيييييييييييييييييين 
انا ومي كنا قلقانين عليكي مووووووووووووت  ::(: 
هو كان لازم ييجي من انا علشان نشوفك يا هانم
على العموم كل سنة وانتي طيبية حبيبتي
وكل سنة ومن انا طيب
وعلى الله يطلع طيب فعلا  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

جود مورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررننج
انا جيت اهو يا نوشا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
اه يابنتى منا كنت غايبة بدور علييييييييه  ::

----------


## ahmedab216

*شكرا جزيلا بنت شهريار ..

و كل سنة و إنتي طيبة ..

و ربنا يسهل ... و نقدر نعرفه ..

و بعتذر له .. إننا جينا بدري قبل ما يصحي ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

صباح الخير
كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا جماعة
وعيد اضحى مبارك

جهزتوا الخروف ولا لسه ؟؟
عموما اى مساعدة انا فى الخدمة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

الاخت الفاضلة / نشوى
ربنا يطمنك دايما على اصحابك

والله انا طيب وغلبان وجيت علطول
شوفوا بنت شهريار بقى كانت فين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

استاذ / احمد
انا نشيط وطول عمرى بصحى بدرى
الا ايام الهنا والسعادة
كنت يادوب افكر اصحى والعصر بيدن

كانت ايام
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

جرى ايه يابنت شهريار
فضلتى تقوليلى متتاخرش متتاخرش
ادينى جيت قبلهم كلهم اهو
التاخير دا محسوب على مين ؟

----------


## نشــــوى

يا اهلا يا اهلا
انا هنا يا من انا 
صاحية من بدري 
قوللي الاول قبل اى حاجة كده
انت جزائري؟؟  :3: 

 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يعنى اروح اتسلى فى القاعات بتاعتى شوية وافوت عليكم بكرة ؟؟
ياجماعة اصحوا  ::

----------


## ahmedab216

صح النوم يا من أنا ..

قوللي بأه .. 

إنت عايش في مصر ؟

لك في الكورة ولا لأ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا اهلا يا اهلا
> انا هنا يا من انا 
> صاحية من بدري 
> قوللي الاول قبل اى حاجة كده
> انت جزائري؟؟


صباح الخير يا نشوى هانم
قبل اى حاجه !!
والله فى المعتاد عمر ما كانت بتفرق جنسيات معايا
ان شالله صومالى
بس حاليا هتقوليلى جزائرى هقولك هتشمتى هضرب علطول  :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صح النوم يا من أنا ..
> 
> قوللي بأه .. 
> 
> إنت عايش في مصر ؟
> 
> لك في الكورة ولا لأ؟


صحيت من بدرى والله يا استاذى
اقولك بأة

انا عايش جوا وبرة
هنا وهناك
وكل ماتروح مكان هتلاقينى
ومشربتش من نيلها طب جربت تغنيلها
واللى يشرب من ميه النيل
لازم ولابد يرجعله تانى
انا بقى مستنى اول فرصة وهاروح ومش راجع

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اه نسيت اقولك ان الكورة فى دم كل مصرى
وانا دمى مليان كور
حمرا وبيضا اختار انت بقى

----------


## نشــــوى

من انا انت ذكر ام انثى ؟؟

----------


## ahmedab216

بتحلم كتير ؟

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير من أنت

يشفع لك بس سرعتك في الاجابة

نشيط اوي يا اخواتي  :: 

و ايه دمي مليان كور دي..متجاوب حلو على الباشمهندس..جينا للملاوعة باة

ماااااااااااشي

قولي يا من انت

بحب قاعات الترفيه..و لا اشتراكك فقط في القاعات الجادة؟؟؟؟


كلمة و نص باة.زو مطولش

عبييييييييييير... :f2: 

الله يسامحك  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

طيب مفيش حتت لحمة الواحد يفطر بيها ؟؟
انتوا بخله ولا ايه؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا انت ذكر ام انثى ؟؟


ايه الاسئلة الغريبة دى
جرى ايه يا نشوى هانم
مش باين من طريقتى ولا ايه
فكرى فكرى

----------


## ahmedab216

لحمة مين يا عم ؟؟!!

بكتيره خالص .. ندبح لك علبة بولوبيف ...

إنت مش بتجاوب عالاسئلة ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmedab216

كنت متنرفز أوي من مباراة مصر و الجزائر الاخيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نشــــوى

> ايه الاسئلة الغريبة دى
> جرى ايه يا نشوى هانم
> مش باين من طريقتى ولا ايه
> فكرى فكرى


من اناااااااااااا
انا ما يتقاليش فكري
انا اسأل وانت تجاوب على طووووووول  :: 

انت ولد ولا بنت ؟
ذكر ولا انثى ؟

اما اشوف اخرتها ايه  :Spidy:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بتحلم كتير ؟


بتحلم بايه
اقولك عليه

يخربيته مصطفى قمر .. مش بطيقه
ماعلينا

طبعا طول ما الجمجة شغالة ربنا ما يوريك
بفكر وافكر وافكر
وافتكر انى جعان اوى دلوقتى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباح الخير من أنت
> 
> يشفع لك بس سرعتك في الاجابة
> 
> نشيط اوي يا اخواتي 
> 
> و ايه دمي مليان كور دي..متجاوب حلو على الباشمهندس..جينا للملاوعة باة
> 
> ماااااااااااشي
> ...


صباح النور ايمان هانم

دى سرعة نت يا فندم وبعدين انا جنبى اربعة بيساعدونى

اى تأخير ارفدهم علطول

وبعدين مالها الكور
شكلك اسماعلاوية
وزعلانة علشان مفيش كور بلونك  ::p: 

وبعدين انا طول ما انا متواجد فى المنتدى
هتلاقينى منتشر
ولكن فيه قاعات معينة مبنحبش بعض لله فى لله
كل ما ادخل اخد طوبة واطلع تانى

عبير فعلا الله يسامحها

----------


## نشــــوى

> وافتكر انى جعان اوى دلوقتى


الله يصبحك بالخير يا حمادوو  :: 






> وبعدين مالها الكور
> شكلك اسماعلاوية
> وزعلانة علشان مفيش كور بلونك


مالهم الاسمعلاوية يا من انااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لحمة مين يا عم ؟؟!!
> 
> بكتيره خالص .. ندبح لك علبة بولوبيف ...
> 
> إنت مش بتجاوب عالاسئلة ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بلوبيف بلوبيف .. فينك يا لمبى 
كل دا مبجاوبش؟؟
هو يظهر لازم ادوخكم زى اللى قبلى علشان تعرفوا انى بجاوب

اذن اعلنت الحرب
فين السندوتش؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> كنت متنرفز أوي من مباراة مصر و الجزائر الاخيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


جدا
كنت وثيق وثيق من الفوز
وللاسف
ياشماته ابلة طاظا فينا
متفكرنيش بقى 

شوفولى حتت فراخ فى طبق مكرونة
اتنرفزت انا خلاص

----------


## فاطمة *

ازيك يا استاذ (من انا )
اكيد انت نفسك فى التقييم  بس ان شاء الله هتتعرف
سؤالى ليك هو : ايه اكتر قاعة بتحب تتواجد فيها

----------


## ahmedab216

لك علاقة بالدقهلية ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من اناااااااااااا
> انا ما يتقاليش فكري
> انا اسأل وانت تجاوب على طووووووول 
> 
> انت ولد ولا بنت ؟
> ذكر ولا انثى ؟
> 
> اما اشوف اخرتها ايه


حقاً .. اسف اختى الكريمة
عموما 



فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى .. 
فكرى ..

----------


## نشــــوى

> حقاً .. اسف اختى الكريمة
> عموما 
> 
> 
> 
> فكرى .. 
> فكرى .. 
> فكرى .. 
> فكرى .. 
> ...


يا من انا قواعد اللعبة بتقول ان حضرتك تجاوب
مش ان احنا نفكر  :: 

على العموم .. 

عبير انا هعتذر عن اشتراكي في من انا المرة دي

شكرا بيرو  :f:  
تحيـــاتي لك من انا  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياصباح الخير يا من انا يا نشيط
ملكوش حجة اهو 
جاى من بدرى من غير فطار حتى
فطروة بقى كسفتونااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :: 


من انا 
انت كمان بتدعى عليا ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الله يصبحك بالخير يا حمادوو 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مالهم الاسمعلاوية يا من انااااااااااااااااا


اى والله 
كان جعان من يومه

اجدع ناس يانشوى هانم الاسماعلاوية
دا عليهم شوية منجا
المفروض ان عليكى قفص منجا لينا
بس انتى نسيتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش  شششششش

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ازيك يا استاذ (من انا )
> اكيد انت نفسك فى التقييم  بس ان شاء الله هتتعرف
> سؤالى ليك هو : ايه اكتر قاعة بتحب تتواجد فيها


ازيك يا فاطمة
نورتى الحلقة
بصراحة انا عينى فى التقييم مش نفسى فيه بس

انا دايما بينكم ومعاكم
شوفى انتى فين هتلاقينى علطول متواجد

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه يا نشوي بس :f: 

من انا شكله صايم وعاوز يهزر شوية :: 
يلا يا عم من انا قر واعترف بسرعة
انت عضو ولا مشرف؟
مسجل من امتي في المنتدي؟
اسمك عربي ولا انجليش؟
ومكون من كام مقطع؟؟
بتحب الاطفال؟
انت قولت انت ذكر ولا انثي؟

ومن غير تفكيرررررررررررررر
جاوب بسرعة يلا ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

نوشا باينها جعانة وعينها فى سنكوتش من انا
ياعم اديها حته وهى هتفكر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أم أحمد

انتم بتفرقوا سنجويتشات يا عبير واحنا صايمين
خووووووووونة
من انا انت صايم ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لك علاقة بالدقهلية ؟


ولا من قريب ولا من بعيد
انا من هناك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا قواعد اللعبة بتقول ان حضرتك تجاوب
> مش ان احنا نفكر 
> 
> على العموم .. 
> 
> عبير انا هعتذر عن اشتراكي في من انا المرة دي
> 
> شكرا بيرو  
> تحيـــاتي لك من انا


على راى ناس مفترية
ان ان ان تش
نشوى هانم زعلت
ليه يانشوى هانم زعلتى؟؟
جاوبى بسرعه ؟؟
انتى هنا لازم تجاوبى 
الانكار مش هيفيدك

انا معترض ومش هجاوب الا لما نشوى هانم تجاوب
عبير 
اقفلى باب الحلقة ومتدخليش ولا تخرجى حد
يا انا يا انتم انهاردة

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياحلاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
تم غلق البااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
بس باب الخروج
انما الدخول اوووووووووووووووبن على وسعه  :: 

يانشووووووووووووووووووووووووى
الحلقة دى على حساب مين ؟؟
اشوف فيكم ست اشهررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

مش هجاوب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

انا مش هقول حاجه
انا مصمصم على رايى

----------


## بنت شهريار

طيب عندى المرة دى يا من انا

----------


## نشــــوى

> على راى ناس مفترية
> ان ان ان تش
> نشوى هانم زعلت
> ليه يانشوى هانم زعلتى؟؟
> جاوبى بسرعه ؟؟
> انتى هنا لازم تجاوبى 
> الانكار مش هيفيدك
> 
> انا معترض ومش هجاوب الا لما نشوى هانم تجاوب
> ...


ما تزعلش مني يا من انا :f: 
اختك صاحية النهاردة في موود مش تمام
اسفة جدا 

والله انت طيب خالص يا من انا 


عبير ادي لمن انا تقييم يا عبير حتى لو خسر  :: 

مكملة معاك الحلقة يا من انا 

كل سنة وانت طيب 
 :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

لا يمكن

----------


## بنت شهريار

انت الكبير انا عارفة
نوشا جعانة وغلطت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نشــــوى

> انا مش هقول حاجه
> انا مصمصم على رايى


يا نهاري على العسل
والله انت سكر يا من انا 
ما تزعلش مني بأه 

صافي يا لبن ؟؟

----------


## نشــــوى

> لا يمكن


هههههههههههههههه
لايمكن 
بقولك صاحية مودي وحش وبتقول لايمكن 
انت الجاني على نفسك يا من اناااااااا


عبير شكلنا هناكل لحمة من نوع تاني بكرة  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياحلاوة ياحلاوة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

لا خلاص يا نوشا
بلاش اللحمة دى
بيقولوا مررررررررررررررررررررررررررة  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ما تزعلش مني يا من انا
> اختك صاحية النهاردة في موود مش تمام
> اسفة جدا 
> 
> والله انت طيب خالص يا من انا 
> 
> 
> عبير ادي لمن انا تقييم يا عبير حتى لو خسر 
> 
> ...


ايوة كدا تمام
صباح الخير بالمود التمام
ولا يهمك نشوى هانم

ايوة وصى عبير بقى على التقييم
بيقولوا عليها بخيلة  :1: 

وحضرتك طيبة اختى

----------


## بنت شهريار

لولولولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
فتحنا البااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## بنت شهريار

من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مجال شغلك فين؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت الكبير انا عارفة
> نوشا جعانة وغلطت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


خلاص خلوهم اتنين كباب وكفته مع الفراخ واللحمة

----------


## بنت شهريار

لا ياعم انت تعزم على حسااااااااااااااااااااااااااابك
واخدلى بالك  :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا نهاري على العسل
> والله انت سكر يا من انا 
> ما تزعلش مني بأه 
> 
> صافي يا لبن ؟؟


حليب يا قشطة 
ومتنسيش المنجا ومعاها شوية موز

----------


## نشــــوى

من انا 

انا جيت تاني 
 بس المرة دي بأسئلة  :3: 

انت لك اقارب في المنتدى ؟
انت عندك ابناء او بنات ؟
انا اتكلمت معاك على الماسنجر قبل كده ؟؟

اديني قاعدة اهه مستنية  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههه
> لايمكن 
> بقولك صاحية مودي وحش وبتقول لايمكن 
> انت الجاني على نفسك يا من اناااااااا
> 
> 
> عبير شكلنا هناكل لحمة من نوع تاني بكرة


والنبى اتوصوا اخوكم جعان
نشوى هانم طبعا تقصدى عبير  :: 
هى فعلا بيقولوا مرة ههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياحلاوة ياحلاوة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلاوة طحينية بالشيكولاته لو سمحتى




> لا خلاص يا نوشا
> بلاش اللحمة دى
> بيقولوا مررررررررررررررررررررررررررة


جداااا




> لولولولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> فتحنا البااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


الدخول بكام ؟؟
عاوزين نلم تمن الحلة دى بس




> من انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> مجال شغلك فين؟؟


دراستى غير شغلى تماما
مع انهم نفس المكان وكان ممكن اكون نفس تخصصى
بس تقولوا ايه

بلد مليانة كوسة صحيح
مطلعتش بتاعت شهادات ابدا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> نوشا باينها جعانة وعينها فى سنكوتش من انا
> ياعم اديها حته وهى هتفكر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


كل واحد يلعب عند بيتهم
وبعدين بدل ماتعزمونى
هتاكلوا اكلى
يالا علشان خاطر نشوى هانم بينا
بس متاخدوش عليها

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه يا نشوي بس
> 
> من انا شكله صايم وعاوز يهزر شوية
> يلا يا عم من انا قر واعترف بسرعة
> انت عضو ولا مشرف؟
> مسجل من امتي في المنتدي؟
> اسمك عربي ولا انجليش؟
> ومكون من كام مقطع؟؟
> بتحب الاطفال؟
> ...


قوليلها يا ام احمد
دا انا غلبان
وصايم وجعان
ولا حتى سندوتش بتنجان

يالا ماعلينا
ايه الاسئلة اللى تكشف دى
تعمل ايه ياعبرحيم تعمل ايه ياعبرحيم

شوفى ياستى
انت عضو ولا مشرف؟

المشرف كان اصلة عضو
والعضو فى يوم هيبقى مشرف
حاجة كدا شبة الانسان فى الاصل قرد 


مسجل من امتي في المنتدي؟
من زمااااااااااااان
قبلك بشوية صغيرين


اسمك عربي ولا انجليش؟
انا احتج اختى على عالسؤال
انا اصلا ثقافتى هندى
ومن يومى ساقط انجلش

ومكون من كام مقطع؟؟
وان توووووووووووووو تربتت تو

بتحب الاطفال؟
كنت زمان
طهقت خلاص وطاقتى خلصت

انت قولت انت ذكر ولا انثي؟
يادى الحوسة
طيب ادوخك فى دى ازاى انا ؟؟
انا زيى زيك ياستى

مفيش سرعة بعد كدا اهو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انتم بتفرقوا سنجويتشات يا عبير واحنا صايمين
> خووووووووونة
> من انا انت صايم ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


والله انا قلتلها يا عزيزتى
نخلى السنجوشتات دى بعد المغرب
قالتلى لا لازم نعذبهم
افترت افترا يعنى 

اقول الحق ولا ابن عمه ؟؟
انا صايم بس بسلى صيامى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياحلاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
> تم غلق البااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
> بس باب الخروج
> انما الدخول اوووووووووووووووبن على وسعه 
> 
> يانشووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> الحلقة دى على حساب مين ؟؟
> اشوف فيكم ست اشهررررررررررررررررررررررر


خليهم سبعة يا بنت ابوها
بجملة الديون  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

عبير التوقع الاول ..
انا اتوقع من انا ام احمد  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

أهلا من انا هانم.. نورتينا يا فندم

هافكر فى اسئلة و ارجعلك

----------


## عصام كابو

طيب اتوقع توقع متسرع كالعادة

و اقول بوكى بوكى

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

بوكي بوكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



تراجع فورا عصام.............بوكي بوكي تروح الجزاير و لا تيجي من أنا  ::   :: 

من أنت............لمض لمض الحقيقة


بس دمك خفيف...

هقول توقعي بعد شويتين تلاتة اربعه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*من أنا = نشوى 

وكل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة 

ويارب بنت شهريار مش تشوفنى خبونى خبونى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بعتذر للجميع على عدم امكانيتى استكمال حلقة شيخ العرب الماضية وإن شاء الله موضوع مفصل نشرح فيه الكلام ده 

ويارب يكون الجميع بخير وسعادة 

أخوكم أهلاوى شديد 

*

----------


## نشــــوى

> *من أنا = نشوى 
> 
> 
> *


 :: 
يعني تغيب تغيب وتيجي تقول نشوى  :Girl (16): 
لاء مش انا  :: 
عاش من شافك يا ماجد 
حمد الله على السلامة
كل سنة وانت طيب 
 :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا 
> 
> انا جيت تاني 
>  بس المرة دي بأسئلة 
> 
> انت لك اقارب في المنتدى ؟
> انت عندك ابناء او بنات ؟
> انا اتكلمت معاك على الماسنجر قبل كده ؟؟
> 
> اديني قاعدة اهه مستنية


فطرنا وجبنا الشاى وجينا
اهلا مرة تانية نشوى هانم
لا والمرة دى ايدك مش فاضية

انت لك اقارب في المنتدى ؟
طبعا .. كلكم اهلى وزمالك واتحاد واسماعيلى

انت عندك ابناء او بنات ؟
كلكم ابنائى وبناتى بردو
لكن فى البطاقة مفيش

انا اتكلمت معاك على الماسنجر قبل كده ؟؟
فكرى يانشوى هانم فكرى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عبير التوقع الاول ..
> انا اتوقع من انا ام احمد


جواب نهائى ؟؟
اثبتى على رأيك 

الأول

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلا من انا هانم.. نورتينا يا فندم
> 
> هافكر فى اسئلة و ارجعلك


اهلا اهلا عصام بيك
النور نورك يافندم

فى انتظارك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب اتوقع توقع متسرع كالعادة
> 
> و اقول بوكى بوكى


يعجبنى دايما اجاباتك السريعة
جنب اختك نشوى واثبت على رأيك
الثانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بوكي بوكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> تراجع فورا عصام.............بوكي بوكي تروح الجزاير و لا تيجي من أنا  
> 
> من أنت............لمض لمض الحقيقة
> 
> 
> ...


صح اختى ايمان
بوكى هانم تروح الهند وتركب فيل ولا تيجى هنا


انا لمض ؟؟
دا انا غلبان 
وهتشوفوا كمان يومين

فى انتظارك بعد تلات اربع شويات خمسة لأ






> *من أنا = نشوى 
> 
> وكل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة 
> 
> ويارب بنت شهريار مش تشوفنى خبونى خبونى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بعتذر للجميع على عدم امكانيتى استكمال حلقة شيخ العرب الماضية وإن شاء الله موضوع مفصل نشرح فيه الكلام ده 
> 
> ويارب يكون الجميع بخير وسعادة 
> ...


اهلا اخى اهلاوى
فعلا استخبى فى ناس فتنت عليك انك حضرت
وبيقولوا مش بنت شهريار بس اللى بتدور عليك

نورت اهلاوى
فى انتظار موضوعك
واثبت على توقعك

الثالث

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ايه الكسل دا
بنت شهريار بس شغالة تهديد ووعيد
تحضر وتجاوب واوعى تغيب زى ناس
لامؤاخذة يا اخ اهلاوى  :: 

انا اجى والناس تنام  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

والله يا من انا معاك حق
كل مرة اصحى الضيف
المرة دى هصحى الناس
اصحواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يعني تغيب تغيب وتيجي تقول نشوى 
> لاء مش انا 
> عاش من شافك يا ماجد 
> حمد الله على السلامة
> كل سنة وانت طيب


الصيت ولا الغنا نشوى هانم

----------


## بنت شهريار

يالا على مايصحوا نرغى انا وانت شويتين تلات اربعة خمسة
ازى الحال والصحة والعيال والدنيا


انهار واعترف يامن انا
كنت ضيف فى من انا قبل كدا يا من انا؟؟
اعتررررررررررررررررررررف
الانكار مش هيفيدك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يالا على مايصحوا نرغى انا وانت شويتين تلات اربعة خمسة
> ازى الحال والصحة والعيال والدنيا
> 
> 
> انهار واعترف يامن انا
> كنت ضيف فى من انا قبل كدا يا من انا؟؟
> اعتررررررررررررررررررررف
> الانكار مش هيفيدك


طيب الحقى استخبى انتى فى اى حته
لو طولتك هخلى قططك تقرا عليكى الفاتحة
انا اسيب الدنيا والعيد واللحمة واقعد هنا انش
ماشى يابنت ابوكى
الناس باعتنى انا وانتى والحلقة 
وراحت للحمة

شوية وهبيعك انا كمان  :Bicycle: 

لا انا ضيف نيو جديد لانج على الموضوع دا
بس متابع دائم له
سواء من قريب او من بعيد

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
من أنا تبقى أم أحمد..و ربنا يسترررررر 
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> من أنا تبقى أم أحمد..و ربنا يسترررررر 
> *


كلاكيت تانى مرة ام احمد
ربنا يتولانا يا اختى شعاع من نور

اثبتى على توقعك
وابعتى اللى بعدك
الرابع

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الله..من أنا طلع طيب و أمير..كده بقى أسأل 

اليوزر بتاعك من كام مقطع يا من أنا ؟؟؟ و بالعربي و لا بالإنجليزي ؟؟

عندك ولاد ولا لأ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> الله..من أنا طلع طيب و أمير..كده بقى أسأل 
> 
> اليوزر بتاعك من كام مقطع يا من أنا ؟؟؟ و بالعربي و لا بالإنجليزي ؟؟
> 
> عندك ولاد ولا لأ؟؟؟
> *


انا طيب وامير وغلبان
بس انتى مش قريتى الردود من الاول
اللحمة شغلاكى ولا ايه اختى شعاع  :Blink: 

الاسئلة دى كلها مكررة
قلنا اليوزر .. وان تو تربتت تو ( يبقى كام ؟ )
وقلنا كمان ساقطة انجلش من يومى  ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
يا خواتي يا ناس...ساقطة انجلش و ناجحة دويتش 

هي أم أحمد..
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> يا خواتي يا ناس...ساقطة انجلش و ناجحة دويتش 
> 
> هي أم أحمد..
> *


ياخواتى يا ناس يابشر ياخلق ياهوة
اثبتى على رأيك اوعى تتحركى





وعلشان العيد هقولك 











فكرى تانى  :Baby2:

----------


## عصام كابو

> بوكي بوكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> تراجع فورا عصام.............بوكي بوكي تروح الجزاير و لا تيجي من أنا  
> 
> من أنت............لمض لمض الحقيقة
> 
> 
> ...


*
يعنى رأيك أرجع فى كلامى يا ايمان؟؟ 
طيب تفتكرى بوكى ممكن تدخل هنا من باب الاشتغالات؟؟
بوكى اطلعى من دول.. و لو كنت انت من انا.. اعترفى 
و انا هاضمن لك السفر لجهة غير معلومة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إيه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من أنا جه إمتى؟؟؟؟

هوا طيب بس مش أوى

مساءك فل يا من أنا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هى أم أحمد من الدقهليه أساسا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

والله حرام انه بيجاوب  ::p: 
اللى ميجاوبش تعرفوة
واللى يجاوب متعرفوهوش
الله عليك يا من انا يا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

فنكرررررررررررر يادوك

صحى النوم يا ايموووووووووووووووووووو


من انا نام ؟؟
ارتحتوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

صحووووووووووووووووووة بقى  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> لا خلاص يا نوشا
> بلاش اللحمة دى
> بيقولوا مررررررررررررررررررررررررررة


يبقي من أنا أنثي

علشان لحمته مُرة

يااااااااااااااااع

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

انت يا من انا


احساسي الفظيع المريع بيقول انك أم احمد


و بيقولي اخنق عبير ..مش لحاجة معينة يعني

بس من باب التغيييير  :: 

آدي اول توقع

يا رب يا سااااااااااتر

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا لو منك يا من انا مجاوبش تانى
واعذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذبهم تعذيب الخروف بعد صلاة العيد  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> انت يا من انا
> 
> 
> احساسي الفظيع المريع بيقول انك أم احمد
> 
> 
> و بيقولي اخنق عبير ..مش لحاجة معينة يعني
> 
> بس من باب التغيييير 
> ...


معاك

هو ردوده هادية بس بتعذب

وهى أم أحمد

وبلاش تخنقي تيتة عيب

استنى لما آخد العيدية أولا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

انتوا جيتوا ؟
يا اهلا يا اهلا
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين
ومع من انا مفرفشين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> يعنى رأيك أرجع فى كلامى يا ايمان؟؟ 
> طيب تفتكرى بوكى ممكن تدخل هنا من باب الاشتغالات؟؟
> بوكى اطلعى من دول.. و لو كنت انت من انا.. اعترفى 
> و انا هاضمن لك السفر لجهة غير معلومة*


اثبت يا دكتور
اتفقنا 
لو طلعت بوكى تاخد الرحلة
ولو مطلعتش بوكى ؟؟؟

----------


## أم أحمد

يا مظلومة يا انا يا ام احمد
برئيييييييية وما اعرفوش ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إيه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> من أنا جه إمتى؟؟؟؟
> 
> هوا طيب بس مش أوى
> 
> مساءك فل يا من أنا


مساء الفل والورد اختى ايمان
انا هنا من بدرى
صحى النوم






> هى أم أحمد من الدقهليه أساسا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هسألها واقولك  :Bicycle:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> والله حرام انه بيجاوب 
> اللى ميجاوبش تعرفوة
> واللى يجاوب متعرفوهوش
> الله عليك يا من انا يا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد





> فنكرررررررررررر يادوك
> 
> صحى النوم يا ايموووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> من انا نام ؟؟
> ارتحتوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> 
> صحووووووووووووووووووة بقى


ايوة دبسينى واجرى يا بنت ابوها
ماشى تخلص بس الحلقة
وهخلص القديم والجديد والمستخبى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يبقي من أنا أنثي
> 
> علشان لحمته مُرة
> 
> يااااااااااااااااع


خاف على نفسك يا استاذ كميائى
عندك من المر دا فى البيت  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت يا من انا
> 
> 
> احساسي الفظيع المريع بيقول انك أم احمد
> 
> 
> و بيقولي اخنق عبير ..مش لحاجة معينة يعني
> 
> بس من باب التغيييير 
> ...


يا احساساتك المريعة الشنيعة يا ايمان
ايوة اخنقيها بس سيبى فيها نفس اكمل انا عليها لما الحلقة تخلص

امشى ورا احساسك
اخنقى عبير
بس فكرى تانى فى ام احمد  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

يا من انا اخر موضوع ليك في المنتدي امتي؟

عدد حروف اسمك؟؟

ليك قرايب في المنتدي؟؟؟

متغرب بره مصر ولا متغرب جوه مصر؟؟؟


هل اختفيت من المنتدي فترة ؟؟ ورجعت امتي؟؟ ولا لسه هترجع؟؟؟؟

اكتر قاعة بتشارك فيها؟؟؟

اتسلي في دول ورجعالك :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا لو منك يا من انا مجاوبش تانى
> واعذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذبهم تعذيب الخروف بعد صلاة العيد


ايوة ونجيب اللمبى يسلخ قبل ما يدبح  :: 
مفيش حاجه ساقعة ؟؟
ايه البخل دا :O O:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> معاك
> 
> هو ردوده هادية بس بتعذب
> 
> وهى أم أحمد
> 
> وبلاش تخنقي تيتة عيب
> 
> استنى لما آخد العيدية أولا


حلو
ناخد العيدية اه فعلا
انا هنا اهو وواقف فى الطابور  :Baby:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياااااااااااااااااااااادى النيلة على عبير
ايماااااااااااان يا ام ادهم
انتى حد موصيكى عليا يابنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننت
وكل ما ييجى من انا يدخل فى الانتقام
الانتقام الجبارررررررررر ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششششششششششش

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا مظلومة يا انا يا ام احمد
> برئيييييييية وما اعرفوش


اة يا بريئة يا انتى  :: 

فكرى تانى يا ام احمد
يمكن انتى ومش واخدة بالك  :4:

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا واقفة فى الطابور
ورا من انا علطول
وورايا العصابة وبعدين الواد بودا

منتظرين العيدية واللحممممممممممممممممة  :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا اخر موضوع ليك في المنتدي امتي؟
> 
> عدد حروف اسمك؟؟
> 
> ليك قرايب في المنتدي؟؟؟
> 
> متغرب بره مصر ولا متغرب جوه مصر؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


واخد واخد يا ام اخمد
ايه دا مش كدا يا ناس

يا من انا اخر موضوع ليك في المنتدي امتي؟
بقالى فترة منزلتش مواضيع جديدة
فترة مش بسيطة

عدد حروف اسمك؟؟
قلنا ( وان تو تربتت تو ) ونقصى منهم ما بعد التو  :: 

ليك قرايب في المنتدي؟؟؟
ما قلنا كلكم اهلى وزمالك واتحاد 
ياناس اقروا الردود
ياكسلانة يا ام احمد

متغرب بره مصر ولا متغرب جوه مصر؟؟؟
انا منها واليها وفيها

هل اختفيت من المنتدي فترة ؟؟ ورجعت امتي؟؟ ولا لسه هترجع؟؟؟؟
وهو حد فينا لازق فيه ؟؟
اه غبت ورجعت 

اكتر قاعة بتشارك فيها؟؟؟
هتلاقينى فى كل القاعات 
مفيش قاعة ماليش فيها مشاركة
حتى تحت العشرين بس بسيط اوى


اتسلينا لما جعنا يا ام احمد هانم :Bye2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

:Bicycle: 


> ياااااااااااااااااااااادى النيلة على عبير
> ايماااااااااااان يا ام ادهم
> انتى حد موصيكى عليا يابنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننت
> وكل ما ييجى من انا يدخل فى الانتقام
> الانتقام الجبارررررررررر ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششششششششششش


ايوة ان ان دا اللى فالحة فيه
انما تقبضي الناس فى الدفتر يبقى تشششششششش علطول




> انا واقفة فى الطابور
> ورا من انا علطول
> وورايا العصابة وبعدين الواد بودا
> 
> منتظرين العيدية واللحممممممممممممممممة


انا الاول فى الطابور  ::'(: 
انا هنا من بدرى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ممكن يكون الامبراطور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ودا أول توقع ريل لاف الامبراطور الأفوكاتو أحمد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ممكن يكون الامبراطور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ودا أول توقع ريل لاف الامبراطور الأفوكاتو أحمد


كل شىء ممكن اختى

اثبتى على توقعك

الخامس  :Icecream:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

انتوا هتفضلوا تخمنوا؟؟
مفيش اسئلة وعروستى وكدا يعنى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا إنت متجوز ولا خاطب ولا لسه عازب؟

يا من أنا إنت مواليد سنة كاااام سؤال محدد أهوووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نشــــوى

ياعبيييييييييييييييييييييييييير
سجلي عندك 
انا اول حد اتوقع وقال ام احمد

انا شايفة التوقعات كترت  :: 

من انا يا سكر انت 
انا عمالة افتكر انا مديونة لمين بقفص مانجة بس مش عاررفة
انا مديونة لنص المنتدى تقريبا  :: 

انت يا من انا ماجاوبتش على سؤالي.. 
انا اتكلمت معاك على الماسنجر قبل كده ؟؟

وعندي سؤال تاني .. 
هو حضرتك ليك في تصميم التواقيع يا من انا ؟؟ :;):

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

انت يا من انتي ..عملة فيها غامضة..ماااااااااااشي

عملتي حوادث قريب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

متزوجه؟؟و لا مخطوبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و لا بلاش احراج؟؟؟؟؟؟ :: 

جاوبي على ابلتك ايمان لحد ما افكر لك في سؤال تاني

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من أنا إنت متجوز ولا خاطب ولا لسه عازب؟
> 
> يا من أنا إنت مواليد سنة كاااام سؤال محدد أهوووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ايوة كدا خلوا اللعب يحلى
يادى الاسئلة اللى تكشف
احنا نمتنع عن الاسئلة ونرجع للتخمين  :: 

السؤال الاول .. حادى بادى ولادى ولا دى

انا من مواليد سنة مهمة
فيها تبدأ بالصفر

عرفتونى ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياعبيييييييييييييييييييييييييير
> سجلي عندك 
> انا اول حد اتوقع وقال ام احمد
> 
> انا شايفة التوقعات كترت 
> 
> من انا يا سكر انت 
> انا عمالة افتكر انا مديونة لمين بقفص مانجة بس مش عاررفة
> انا مديونة لنص المنتدى تقريبا 
> ...


سجل يازمن سجل ياتاريخ
نشوى هانم اول توقع لام احمد

دا انتى عليكى منجا بالهبل
محصول السنة كلها مش هيسدد ديونك يا نشوى هانم

كنت زمان بعرف فى شغل التصميم 
بس على ادى
لكن الزهايمر بقى


اتكلمنا ماسنجر ؟؟ فكرى فكرى فكرى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت يا من انتي ..عملة فيها غامضة..ماااااااااااشي
> 
> عملتي حوادث قريب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> متزوجه؟؟و لا مخطوبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و لا بلاش احراج؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> جاوبي على ابلتك ايمان لحد ما افكر لك في سؤال تاني


ايه شغل كرومبو دا يا ايمان هانم
غامض وحوادث
انتى حاجه ضايعة منك ولا ايه  :: 

لا بلاش احراج ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

كل مرة تقولى ضيف عرفوة من اولها
ضيف كشفوة من اولها

فين دا  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إوعى تكونى عبير يا من أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إوعى تكونى عبير يا من أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


والله يا ايمان انا لو مكانك ما استبعد اى شىء
خصوصا من بنت ابوها

----------


## نشــــوى

> والله يا ايمان انا لو مكانك ما استبعد اى شىء
> خصوصا من بنت ابوها


ايه ددددددددده بنت ابوها
الكلمة دي لسة جايالي في تقييم ايجابي
اذذذذذذذذن 

التوقع التاني 
عبييييييييييير بنت شهريار

وعارفة يا عبير لو طلعتي انتي 
وسايباني كده 
مش هعملك التوقيع  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه ددددددددده بنت ابوها
> الكلمة دي لسة جايالي في تقييم ايجابي
> اذذذذذذذذن 
> 
> التوقع التاني 
> عبييييييييييير بنت شهريار
> 
> وعارفة يا عبير لو طلعتي انتي 
> وسايباني كده 
> مش هعملك التوقيع


ايوة يا نشوى هانم متعمليلهاش حاجة
اعمليلى انا  ::$: 

واثبتى على توقعك الثانى

السادس

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*انت مين >>>> توقعى 


يا من انا ..





*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

اه سؤال محورى 


اللى قالك ورشحك تكون هنا اكيد بنت شهريار 



اللى اداك الباسورد اكيد بنت شهريار 



اللى قالك الحلقة هى برده بنت شهريار 



طب هو انت تعرف اصلا بنت شهريار ؟  :3:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
قوليلي يا من أنتِ..

يا ترى سبق و اتعمل معاكِ لقاء في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء ؟؟؟و لو كانوا أكتر من لقاء آخر لقاء كان امتى؟؟

كفاية كده للآن..و جه دور التخمين التاني..

من أنا تبقى أم أحمد
بردووووووو 
*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*ونحط الست مصراوية جدا كعب الغزال كتوقع تانى 

يلا بمناسبة العيد بقى وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين 

*

----------


## فراشة

صباح الخير

صباح الأعياد

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين

يامن انا

خليك جدع وبمناسبة العيد قول انت مين

بس انا شاكه فى وباتوقع انها

 ام احمد

مش عارفة حد اتوقعها قبل كدا ولا لا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يااااااااااه يا فراشه

دا نص المنتدى توقع أم أحمد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *انت مين >>>> توقعى 
> 
> 
> يا من انا ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ياصباح الخير بعد صلاة العيد
برافو يا اخ اهلاوى
اثبت على توقعك السابع
هو من انا

السابع 
نبيه من يومك ما شاء الله  ::-s:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اه سؤال محورى 
> 
> 
> اللى قالك ورشحك تكون هنا اكيد بنت شهريار 
> 
> 
> 
> اللى اداك الباسورد اكيد بنت شهريار 
> 
> ...


اينعم
اينعم
اينعم
اينعم













 ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> قوليلي يا من أنتِ..
> 
> يا ترى سبق و اتعمل معاكِ لقاء في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء ؟؟؟و لو كانوا أكتر من لقاء آخر لقاء كان امتى؟؟
> 
> كفاية كده للآن..و جه دور التخمين التاني..
> 
> من أنا تبقى أم أحمد
> بردووووووو 
> *


وى مادموزيل سارة
كان لقاء مرة واحدة
اولا انا مش غاوية اكون تحت الاضواء
بحب دايما من تحت لتحت .. فى الخباثة يعنى
واللقاء دا مر عليه اكثر من سنة

واثبتى على توقعك
ياعينى عليكى يا ام احمد  :Akuma:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ونحط الست مصراوية جدا كعب الغزال كتوقع تانى 
> 
> يلا بمناسبة العيد بقى وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين 
> 
> *


واثبت على توقعك واقعد جنب اخواتك
وخلى كعب الغزال ينفعك
واحترس .. الكاميرا الخفية  :: 

الثامن

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباح الخير
> 
> صباح الأعياد
> 
> كل سنه وانتوا طيبين
> 
> يامن انا
> 
> خليك جدع وبمناسبة العيد قول انت مين
> ...


اهلا اهلا فراشتنا
اتاخرتى ليه فراشة هانم؟؟
عموما غبتى غبتى وجبتى التايهة
احنا عندنا 8 توقعات
ام احمد ليها فيهم نصيب الاسد
6/8
افدتينا  ::nooo:: 

التاسع

اقبضوا على ام احمد  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يااااااااااه يا فراشه
> 
> دا نص المنتدى توقع أم أحمد


سيبيها عايشة فى الفتة
مخدتش بالها
 :: 

صباح الفل حبيبتى
كل سنة وانتى طيبة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

صحوا النوم يا جماحة
مفيش فته انهاردة ولا ايه

يعنى اروح دفتر بنت ابوها
ولا اقعد فى الفضفضة عند نور
ولا اروح اخلص البورصة انا وايمان على ما تصحوا
ولا اصبح فى العندليبيات
ولا اروح ادور على الغايبين  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*مسئولة ولا مسئول عنك ؟ 

لو اتفهم السؤال مش عاوز اجابة 


وعيدكم سعيد 

ونتقابل بعد الفتة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *مسئولة ولا مسئول عنك ؟ 
> 
> لو اتفهم السؤال مش عاوز اجابة 
> 
> 
> وعيدكم سعيد 
> 
> ونتقابل بعد الفتة*


الاعمال بالنيات خوى  ::p: 

ولكل امرىء ما نوى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

جووووووووووود موررررررررررررررررننج عليك يامن انا يامدوخهم
فعلا يوضع سرة  :: 

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين 
وباللحمة متهنيين ومكلبظين


ها يا من انا 
حد جهزلك فطار ؟ شاى ؟ بسكويت حتى ؟؟

يادى الكسوف
والله انا وشى منك فى طبق الفتة
يالا معلش ابقى كل فى بيتكم بقى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

هل تم ايقاف عضويتك من قبل  :3: ؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

هل اخذت انذارات او تقييمات سالبة فترة ماتش مصر والجزائر ؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

احنا بس بنهدى النفوس  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

هههههههههههههه

هو فيه حد ما خدش تقييمات :: 

دى مصراوية جدا

مصراوية اوى

مصرواية بالجبنة ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وأنا ثبت على توقعى هى بنت شهريااااااااااااااااار وخليكوا فاكريييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> جووووووووووود موررررررررررررررررننج عليك يامن انا يامدوخهم
> فعلا يوضع سرة 
> 
> كل سنة وانتوا طيبين 
> وباللحمة متهنيين ومكلبظين
> 
> 
> ها يا من انا 
> حد جهزلك فطار ؟ شاى ؟ بسكويت حتى ؟؟
> ...


جود افتر نون يااختى
صحى النوم ياهانم
ولا فطار ولا غدا ولا حتى واحد لموناضة  ::mazika2::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هل تم ايقاف عضويتك من قبل ؟؟


بتاتاً




> هل اخذت انذارات او تقييمات سالبة فترة ماتش مصر والجزائر ؟؟


بعد الشر 




> احنا بس بنهدى النفوس


واضح جداااااااااااا ::xx::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وأنا ثبت على توقعى هى بنت شهريااااااااااااااااار وخليكوا فاكريييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


اثبتى على توقعك
والتاريخ والسيرفر فاكرين


العاشر ان ان ان تششششششششششششششش

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> هو فيه حد ما خدش تقييمات
> 
> دى مصراوية جدا
> 
> مصراوية اوى
> 
> مصرواية بالجبنة


مفيش مصراوية بالكاتشب ؟؟
مبحبش الجبنه  ::-s:

----------


## بنت شهريار

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
انا اكسب

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الفل

صباح الهنا

صباح اللحمة بكل أنواعها  :: 

انت يا من انت.فطرت على الجاهز و لا دخلت المطبخ

شوفوا يا جماعة احنا ادام حد


مش مشاغب...هادي...ملاوع شويه...عيبه الوحيد حتى الأن..هو معرفته ببنت ابوها

ممممممممم

بص يا من انت..........ممكن اقول احتمال تكون

حبك خيال

ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و لا نفس..و لا كلمه..تقول ايوووووووووة..و بس

و هات لحمة بأة  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباح الفل
> 
> صباح الهنا
> 
> صباح اللحمة بكل أنواعها 
> 
> انت يا من انت.فطرت على الجاهز و لا دخلت المطبخ
> 
> شوفوا يا جماعة احنا ادام حد
> ...


ايوة ولا نفس ولا كلمة هس بس 
وركزوا مع اختكم ايمان
وابقوا قابلونى لو فلحتم

ايمان هانم
اثبتى على توقعك

العاشر  :Bicycle:

----------


## نشــــوى

ازيك يا من انا  :: 

غلبتني معاك يا من انا  :Girl (16): 

انا قولت التوقع الاول ام احمد
والتوقع الثاني بنت شهريااار
والتوقع التالت ..........
هأجله شوية 

قوللي يا من انا 
انت حضرت اى ميتنج من اللى انا كنت موجودة فيهم ؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اتوقع ...

عصفور الشعر*

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم جميعا

و كل سنة و انتم طيبين 

منور يا من أنا و كل سنة و انت طيب

انا قلت امسى عليكم و بعد كده أخش اقرا الموضوع واحدة واحدة

و بعدين اتوقع بعد تفكير عميق و تحليل جبار  :: 

لكن كتوقع أول و نظرا لاستخدام سيادتك يافندم كلمة ( هانم ) فى المشاركة اللى فوق دى

فأنا أتوقع انك تكون الدكتور بيدو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ازيك يا من انا 
> 
> غلبتني معاك يا من انا 
> 
> انا قولت التوقع الاول ام احمد
> والتوقع الثاني بنت شهريااار
> والتوقع التالت ..........
> هأجله شوية 
> 
> ...


انا اللى غلبت معاكم والله يا مديونة المنجا
ماقلنا اثبتى على توقعك
حجزتلك مكان التوقع الثالث
اصلة هيبقى بفلوس بعد كدا
يامنظركم قدام البشرية والمنتدى والمنتديات المجاورة
والنبى لاقطع عنكم الميا والنور

لا ميتنجههات محضرتش ولـــــكـــــــــــــــن ......

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اتوقع ...
> 
> عصفور الشعر*


التوقع الحادى عشر
اثبتى ياهايدى هانم
والنبى لاقول لبنت شهريار تخلى التوقع بفلوس بعد كدا  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> و كل سنة و انتم طيبين 
> 
> منور يا من أنا و كل سنة و انت طيب
> 
> انا قلت امسى عليكم و بعد كده أخش اقرا الموضوع واحدة واحدة
> 
> و بعدين اتوقع بعد تفكير عميق و تحليل جبار 
> ...


مش معقول مسيو ليدر عندنا
يامرحبا يامرحبا
نورك غطا عالكهربا
كل دا بتدبحوا الخروف يافندم؟؟
يالا كل سنة وانت طيب ليدر بيك

خلى بيدو بيك ينفعك
اقروا ياعالم الردود
هو بفلوس  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

هااااااااااااا بقينا حداشر توقع
مين يزود ؟؟
هنبيعهم فى اخر الحلقة هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاى

----------


## نشــــوى

ااااااااخر توقع 

اتوقع فرااااااااااااااااااشة

----------


## a_leader

> مش معقول مسيو ليدر عندنا
> يامرحبا يامرحبا
> نورك غطا عالكهربا
> كل دا بتدبحوا الخروف يافندم؟؟
> يالا كل سنة وانت طيب ليدر بيك
> 
> خلى بيدو بيك ينفعك
> اقروا ياعالم الردود
> هو بفلوس


 :: 

بس بئه عشان مش قادر ابطل ضحك

قول لى طيب

اخر مرة كلمتنى فى التليفون كانت النهاردة ولا امبارح ؟

و اوعى تقول ناسى او زهايمر او ناسى وزهايمر مع بعض

اريد اجابتون واضحتون و صريحتون

 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ااااااااخر توقع 
> 
> اتوقع فرااااااااااااااااااشة


ان ان ان كان فاضلك زلطة يانشوى هانم
وانتى حدفتيها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

برة ياحلوة انتى ياحلوة

الثانى عشر 
اثبتى معانا 


ان ما وريتك ياهانم مبقاش انا

من انا  ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بس بئه عشان مش قادر ابطل ضحك
> 
> قول لى طيب
> 
> اخر مرة كلمتنى فى التليفون كانت النهاردة ولا امبارح ؟
> 
> و اوعى تقول ناسى او زهايمر او ناسى وزهايمر مع بعض
> 
> اريد اجابتون واضحتون و صريحتون


الاجابتون واضحتون تمامون يافندمون
ليدر بيك محصليش الشرف لسه
وبعدين الزهايمر متوفر وبشدة ومنتشر ويستمر ويستمر ويستمر

----------


## نشــــوى

> ان ان ان كان فاضلك زلطة يانشوى هانم
> وانتى حدفتيها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> برة ياحلوة انتى ياحلوة
> 
> الثانى عشر 
> اثبتى معانا 
> 
> 
> ...


والله يا من انا شكلك حد صاحبي اوي
لولا ان انا واثقة انك مش انجي كنت شكيت فيك على طوووووول

----------


## مـن أنا؟

والنبى ناولونى الولاعة
عاوز اولع روما بحالها



هااااااااااا مين يزود
صاحية وطابخة وفاضية
وقعدالكم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> والله يا من انا شكلك حد صاحبي اوي
> لولا ان انا واثقة انك مش انجي كنت شكيت فيك على طوووووول


والله يا اختى ما فى شىء مضمون فى زمنا
دا القرد بقى اخضر ياحبيبتى
شكى شكى محدش واخد منها اشى  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

لاااااااااااااااا
قرد اخضر ده تبعي انا وطائر الشرق وعبيييييييييييير
عارفة لو انتي يا عبير هعمل فيكي ايه  :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

والله ياززززززززززمن
ما بإديناااااااااااااااااااااا
زرعنا الشوووووووووووووووووك ولا دبحنا الخروووووووووووووووف  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

لو كان عندي توقع رابع كنت هقول مصراوية جدا  :1:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لاااااااااااااااا
> قرد اخضر ده تبعي انا وطائر الشرق وعبيييييييييييير
> عارفة لو انتي يا عبير هعمل فيكي ايه


ايوة هو طائر والقرد
خليهم ينفعوكى بقى
هم وبنت ابوها  :: 

هتعملى ايه يانشوى هانم ؟؟
قولى قولى علشان اشترك معاكى

----------


## نشــــوى

طب قوللي يا من انا 

انا اتخانقت معاك قبل كده وبعدين صالحتك تاني ؟  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لو كان عندي توقع رابع كنت هقول مصراوية جدا


تخمين متكرر
خلاص زلطاتك خلصت
برة ياحلوة يابلحة يابتاعت المنجى

----------


## نشــــوى

> ايوة هو طائر والقرد
> خليهم ينفعوكى بقى
> هم وبنت ابوها 
> 
> هتعملى ايه يانشوى هانم ؟؟
> قولى قولى علشان اشترك معاكى


لاااااااا مش هقول مش يمكن تطلعي مش هي وانا البخ فى الغلبانة دي على الفاضي  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب قوللي يا من انا 
> 
> انا اتخانقت معاك قبل كده وبعدين صالحتك تاني ؟


ياحبيبتى انتى متخانقة مع امة لا اله الا الله فى المنتدى
اعدهمللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللك ولا بلاش ربنا امر بالستر  :: 

وبعدين منا لسه مصالحاكى اول الحلقة 
نسيتى يازهايمرررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لاااااااا مش هقول مش يمكن تطلعي مش هي وانا البخ فى الغلبانة دي على الفاضي


دا على اساس انك لسه ملبختيش  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

نشوى هانم
هى مصر هتفضل زعلانة 
صالحيها بقى عيب عليكى
ادفعى اللى عليكى وهى هتصالحك  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

> نشوى هانم
> هى مصر هتفضل زعلانة 
> صالحيها بقى عيب عليكى
> ادفعى اللى عليكى وهى هتصالحك


ههههههههههههههه
والله عسل يا من انا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههه
> والله عسل يا من انا


الله يعسلك يا اوختشى
لمى النمل بقى ::p:

----------


## فراشة

مساء الخييييييييييييييير

التوقع التانى

أتوقع

(نشوى)

ومش عارفة برده حد اتوقعها قبل كدا ولا لأ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساء الخييييييييييييييير
> 
> التوقع التانى
> 
> أتوقع
> 
> (نشوى)
> 
> ومش عارفة برده حد اتوقعها قبل كدا ولا لأ
> ...


سالنوررررررررررررررر
يامراحب يامراحب
يادى النور يادى النور
جاية فى عربية ولا فى حنطور
فراشة هانم عندنا
ياولكم ياولكم

كدا نشوى كلاكيت تانى مرة
فاضلها زلطة وتطلع برررررررررررررررررررررررررة


اثبتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى على توقعك يافراشة

الثانى عشرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  :Play Ball:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

انا لقيت الوش دا مش جايبة همه
قلت نجيب الوش التانى
لسه معانا يومين  :: 

وجنب على نفسها ابناء مصر
نياهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

ابتدينا الوشوووووووووووش
ربنا يتولانا  :: 

كل واحد لعب عند بيته بقى
هنرش ميه

----------


## بنت شهريار

قوليلى ياحلوة يا ام وشين؟

الوشين دول ظهروا فى المنتدى؟

وبما ان سيادتك خبيررررررررررر كدا  :3: 
ماهو الاسم السرى للمنتدى ؟؟

انهار واعترف
الانكار مش هيفيدك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ابتدينا الوشوووووووووووش
> ربنا يتولانا 
> 
> كل واحد لعب عند بيته بقى
> هنرش ميه


هترشى بعد ما انا رشيت؟؟
اوعى تتزحلققققققققققققققققققققى
على فكرة ... القوى فى الاقوى مننننننننننننننننه  ::p: 




> قوليلى ياحلوة يا ام وشين؟
> 
> الوشين دول ظهروا فى المنتدى؟
> 
> وبما ان سيادتك خبيررررررررررر كدا 
> ماهو الاسم السرى للمنتدى ؟؟
> 
> انهار واعترف
> الانكار مش هيفيدك


نعم ياحلوة يا ام ودنتين
احنا اوبن وششششششششششششششش
مبنخافووووووووووووووووش  :3: 

الاسم السرى .. مونتى بيه اسم الله عليه
صحححححححححححححححح ؟؟  ::p: 


شوفولنا اهلاوى يخطف البونية  دى

----------


## a_leader

من أنا عبير بنت شهريار ده التوقع التانى

او شعاع من نور و ده التوقع الثالث

او ناريمان و ده التوقع الرابع

او مش لاعب معاكم و ده التوقع الخامس  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

اهلااااااااااااااااااا استاذ ليدر
نورت نورت والله
ووبما انك توقعتى يبقى احنا هنطفى النور  :: 


وبعدين هم 3 توقعات
جبت خمسة منييييييييييييييييين :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا عبير بنت شهريار ده التوقع التانى
> 
> او شعاع من نور و ده التوقع الثالث
> 
> او ناريمان و ده التوقع الرابع
> 
> او مش لاعب معاكم و ده التوقع الخامس


اثببببببببببببببت واتمسك بموقفك
بنت شهريار 
التوقع الثالث عشر

شعاع من نور
الرابع عشر

ناريمان
الخامس عشر

وزلطتين زيادة عند مسيو ليدر

اثببببببببببببببببببببببببببببت  :Plane:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

الاوناااااااااااااااااا
الا دووووووووووووووى
الاترررررررررررررررررررررررررى


مين يزود
والتوقع بخمسة جنييييييييه والحسابة بتحسب

والله عيب عيب عيب
ياشماته ابن البلد فيكم  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

التوقع التانى... ندى الايام

شكلى كده عمال أهيس  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يامنظررررررررررررررررررررى
هى الحلقة غلسة اوى كدا
دا انتى هتاكلى ضرررررررررررررررب من لحمة يابنت شهريار  :: 


جود مورننج بعد العصر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> التوقع التانى... ندى الايام
> 
> شكلى كده عمال أهيس


هيس يادوك هيس
كله من اللحمة
ماقلنا بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااش
سلملى على الكابيررررررررررررررة  ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اثبببببببببببببت يادوك
الانكار مش هيفيدك
وندى الايام اكلتها القططططططططططططة  :: 

الخامس عشررررررررررررررر

حسة انى انور وجدى فى فيلم امير الظلام  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

دا الواد ماجد
اهلاوى خفيف ::  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا هاتظهر إمتى يا من أنا؟؟؟

بس بصراحه إنت زى العسل المره دى 

يا حلو إنت يا حلو  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياختى ايه يا ايمو بتعاكسى من انا عينى عينك كداااااااا  :: 

خال بودا 
هات بودا يتوقع متضحكش من انا عليك  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

من انا يا مجنناااا  :: 

على فكرة يا من انا الحلقة ثكر 
وانت (ثكر)3
يعني ثكر تكعيب 
ولا من انا مالوش في الرياضيات  ::-s:

----------


## the_chemist

قولي يا عمنا

كنت خايب ورجعت

يووووووه الكيبورد بتغلط

كنت غايب ورجعت

----------


## the_chemist

عندى احساس إنها البنت الشقية

دعاء بنت عم ثابت

جارة اللى ايه

الايه


آآآآآآآآآآآآآه جارة القمر

----------


## loly_h

*يامراحب يامراحب

بما إن الموضوع فيه وشوش 

يبأة وش كده

أتوقع من أنا يكون 

هايدى دياب 

وكل حد يروح يلعب عند بيته علشان هنرش

ملوخية بالأنارب ...*

----------


## the_chemist

> *يامراحب يامراحب
> 
> بما إن الموضوع فيه وشوش 
> 
> يبأة وش كده
> 
> أتوقع من أنا يكون 
> 
> هايدى دياب 
> ...



معلهش يالولى

أنا بأحب الأرانب 

إنما الأنارب كرهتها موووووووووووووووت وخصوصا بالملوخية

ممكن 

ممكن

فتة كوارع بالخل والتوم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *يامراحب يامراحب
> 
> بما إن الموضوع فيه وشوش 
> 
> يبأة وش كده
> 
> أتوقع من أنا يكون 
> 
> هايدى دياب 
> ...


*يادي هايدي

مش انا يالوليتي

انا الوحيده إللي ماينفعش اجي في الموضوع ده

هتكشف من اول كلمه 

كل سنه وانتِ طيبه ياحبي
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اتوقع طائر الشرق مش مريحني*

----------


## فراشة

أنا برده كنت هاقول هايدى
لكن بما انها مش هايدى

نقوووووووووووووووووول

لولى

ــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## أم أحمد

انت يا عم من اناااااا
انت غطسان في طبق فتة ولا فيييين :: 
يلا اظهر وبان عليك الامااااااااااان

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أنا برده كنت هاقول هايدى
> لكن بما انها مش هايدى
> 
> نقوووووووووووووووووول
> 
> لولى
> 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــ


*ياجدعان في ايه

هو انا موضع شك ليه كده في اللعبه دي

دعونا نشك في صمت*

----------


## نشــــوى

مش مريحاني يا ام احمد  :: 
شاكة فييييييييييييكي 

انتي يا مدموزيل من انا 
ردي علينا يا آنسة  :Girl (16):

----------


## أم أحمد

> مش مريحاني يا ام احمد 
> شاكة فييييييييييييكي 
> 
> انتي يا مدموزيل من انا 
> ردي علينا يا آنسة


 :Beta2:  :Beta2: 
يعني منين شاكة في ام احمد ::uff:: 
ومنين بتقولي مدموزيل :Beta2: 
الله يسعدك يا نشوي زي ما ضحكتيني دلوقتي ::

----------


## نشــــوى

> يعني منين شاكة في ام احمد
> ومنين بتقولي مدموزيل
> الله يسعدك يا نشوي زي ما ضحكتيني دلوقتي


 ::   :: 

ما هى دي الخدعة .. كان نفسي استفز من انااااااا
اللى مش راضي يريحنا ويقولنا ياترى يا هل ترى عنده احمد ولا مش عنده  :;):

----------


## أم أحمد

::   :: 


مش ملاحظين ان من انا بينااام بدري وبيصحي بدري 
وانا سهرررررررررررررانة اهو يا نوشة :: 
تمووويه برضه يعني ولا ايه ::

----------


## نشــــوى

هههههههههههههههههههه
والله يا ام احمد مافيش حاجة مضمونة 
من انا ده حوييييييييط  :: 

يلا انا هاقوم انام من انا شكله مش مش جاى النهاردة 
تصبحي على خير يا سمسمة  :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

وانتي من اهله يا نوشتي :f: 


يا عم من انا الناس زهقت ونامت :: 
طيب قولي يا من انا اتغديت ايه النهاردة؟
وعملت ايه في العيد؟؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

هل من انا ييعرف موضوع ال24 ولا  وفى العسل :: 
قاهمنى يا بتاع الديك الرومى ::  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

صباح الخير بالليل
انتوا لسه مش عرفتووووووووووونى
والله لاخطف بنت شهريار علشان متخلصش الحلقة على ما تقولوا

انا ميييييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

هجيب الشاى وجاااااااااااااااية
نشوف هنطبخ الديك الرومى دا ولا هنشرب لمونااااااااااااااضة لولى

----------


## نشــــوى

صباح الفل يا من اناااااا

صباح الفل يا بيرو
هو المفروض من انا يكشف عن شخصيته امتى؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> دا الواد ماجد
> اهلاوى خفيف


خفيف اه
اهلاوى ليبتون  :: 
اثبت

السادس عشر




> يا من أنا هاتظهر إمتى يا من أنا؟؟؟
> 
> بس بصراحه إنت زى العسل المره دى 
> 
> يا حلو إنت يا حلو


ياطعم انت ياطعم
البنت دى عسل يانااااااااااااااااااس
بس بردو مش هتعرفينننننننننننننننننى
مش كل من انا يا من انا  :Dribble: 




> ياختى ايه يا ايمو بتعاكسى من انا عينى عينك كداااااااا 
> 
> خال بودا 
> هات بودا يتوقع متضحكش من انا عليك


احناهنقطع على بعض ولا ايه يابنت ابوكى
غيرانه اقفى فى الدور :: 




> من انا يا مجنناااا 
> 
> على فكرة يا من انا الحلقة ثكر 
> وانت (ثكر)3
> يعني ثكر تكعيب 
> ولا من انا مالوش في الرياضيات


طول عمرى ساقطة ريااااااااااااااااضة 
وكنت ادبى 
ياعسل مكرر
يعنى بالتكرار
ليكى فى الفيزياء ؟؟  :BRAWA: 




> قولي يا عمنا
> 
> كنت خايب ورجعت
> 
> يووووووه الكيبورد بتغلط
> 
> كنت غايب ورجعت


لا انا كنت بنجح بدور تانى  ::p: 




> عندى احساس إنها البنت الشقية
> 
> دعاء بنت عم ثابت
> 
> جارة اللى ايه
> 
> الايه
> 
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآه جارة القمر


دعاء ثابت الله يمسيها بالخير
تبع اللى راحوااااااااااا فىالوبا ولسه مرجعتشى

اثبببببببببببببببببببببت
الساااااااااااااااااااابع عشر


اللى بعدووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أقطع دراعى من لغلوغه إن ماكنتى إنتى عبير يا من أنا

وثبت خلاااااااااااااااااااااص

هاتظهر إمتى بقا يا من أنا؟؟؟؟

غلبتنا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يامراحب يامراحب
> 
> بما إن الموضوع فيه وشوش 
> 
> يبأة وش كده
> 
> أتوقع من أنا يكون 
> 
> هايدى دياب 
> ...


صححححححححححححح
دا حتى الملوخية والارنب بيلعب اهو باين على وش هايدى هانم  :: 
اثبببببببببببببببتى يالولى هانم بس اوعى اللموناضة تتدلق   ::-s: 





> *يادي هايدي
> 
> مش انا يالوليتي
> 
> انا الوحيده إللي ماينفعش اجي في الموضوع ده
> 
> هتكشف من اول كلمه 
> 
> كل سنه وانتِ طيبه ياحبي
> *


اه كله بيقول كدا
وبس تاخدوا اليوزر نلاقى شخصيات عجججججججججججججب العجاب  :Schnauz: 
اطلعى من دووووووووووول ياهايدى من انا  ::p: 




> *اتوقع طائر الشرق مش مريحني*


والله من يوم ما جالنا المنتدى والجيران فى المنتديات المحيطة اشتكوا منه
قالوا بردو مش مرتاحيين له 
بيقولوا بييجى ومعاه قرود خضر  :Mad: 




> أنا برده كنت هاقول هايدى
> لكن بما انها مش هايدى
> 
> نقوووووووووووووووووول
> 
> لولى
> 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــ


اثببببببببببببببببببببببت

السابع عشررررررررررررررررر




> انت يا عم من اناااااا
> انت غطسان في طبق فتة ولا فيييين
> يلا اظهر وبان عليك الامااااااااااان


والله يا ام احمد هانم الفتة بالخل والتوم
وكباب الحلة كاتم على نفسسسسسسسسسسى
استنى بس هخلص الكوارع والممبار واجى
مش هاكلهم مبحبهمش
انا بس هتصور جنبهم  :: 





> *ياجدعان في ايه
> 
> هو انا موضع شك ليه كده في اللعبه دي
> 
> دعونا نشك في صمت*


ايووووووووووووووون
انا شفتك ماسكة دبوس ونازلة شك شك شك
هى هايددددددددددددددددددددددددددى  ::p:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مش مريحاني يا ام احمد 
> شاكة فييييييييييييكي 
> 
> انتي يا مدموزيل من انا 
> ردي علينا يا آنسة


يانحححححححححححححم  :4: 




> يعني منين شاكة في ام احمد
> ومنين بتقولي مدموزيل
> الله يسعدك يا نشوي زي ما ضحكتيني دلوقتي


الصيت ولا الغنا يا اوختشى   :4: 
معلش بقى نشوى بعد اللحمة تعمل اكتر من كدا  :: 




> ما هى دي الخدعة .. كان نفسي استفز من انااااااا
> اللى مش راضي يريحنا ويقولنا ياترى يا هل ترى عنده احمد ولا مش عنده





> احمد ومحمد وابراهيم وعاطف وام سحلول
> اجيب كمان ؟؟؟ 
> 
> مش ملاحظين ان من انا بينااام بدري وبيصحي بدري 
> وانا سهرررررررررررررانة اهو يا نوشة
> تمووويه برضه يعني ولا ايه


من يوووووووووووووومى نشيط نشيط
وبعدين دى الخودعة اللى تاتفقنا عليها يا ام احمد
تعملى نايمة وندددددددددددبح  :: 




> هههههههههههههههههههه
> والله يا ام احمد مافيش حاجة مضمونة 
> من انا ده حوييييييييط 
> 
> يلا انا هاقوم انام من انا شكله مش مش جاى النهاردة 
> تصبحي على خير يا سمسمة


ايوة نتقابل فى الحلم يا نشوى  :: 




> وانتي من اهله يا نوشتي
> 
> 
> يا عم من انا الناس زهقت ونامت
> طيب قولي يا من انا اتغديت ايه النهاردة؟
> وعملت ايه في العيد؟؟


ومين فى مصر متغداش فتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتته
روحت لتيتة وتيتة وعمتووووووووووووووو
ونزلت اشتريت طراطيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر




> هل من انا ييعرف موضوع ال24 ولا  وفى العسل
> قاهمنى يا بتاع الديك الرومى


لا والله انا اخرى كانت نشرة اخبار الخاااااااااااامسة والعشرون
مع المذيع الجبار ابو حفيظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظة  ::p: 

بس الحلقة كان فيها قرد اخضر مش ديك رووووووووووومى من هولندا 
هاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااى  :Baby:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أقطع دراعى من لغلوغه إن ماكنتى إنتى عبير يا من أنا
> 
> وثبت خلاااااااااااااااااااااص
> 
> هاتظهر إمتى بقا يا من أنا؟؟؟؟
> 
> غلبتنا


طول عمرى اعرف ان اللغلوووووووووووغ تبع اللسان
وصل للدراع ؟؟
العلم نورووووووووون واكتر من كدا وبيزيح ربنا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اثبتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتشى علشان اعرف اغلبك  :: 
اخص عليكى يا ايمو هانم
دا انتى حبيبتى من ايام الفراشة الطايرة  :BRAWA:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

الحمدددددددددددددددددددلله
ربنا قدرنى قبل ما اموت
وطفشت اعضاء من انا نفررررررررررررر نفررررررررررررررررررررر
مش قلتلك ياللى فى بالى
هندفنيهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

طيب يعنى افوت عليكم بكرة ؟؟
منا مش هطلق سراح بنت ابوها اللى لما تقولوا
غللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللب معزتكم ؟؟؟



هاااااااااااااااااااااااا
حد قال غلببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

طيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
مش ورايا حاجة
انا عاملة رجيم ومش هتغدى انهاردة
قاعداااااااااااااااااااااااااااالكم  ::p: 



انا مين
انا مين
انا مين 
انا مين

انا عارفة انكم مش طايقنى خلاص  ::

----------


## a_leader

:: 

انا مصمم على توقعى الثانى 

من انا هو بنت شهريار

مصممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

من انااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اظهر و بان عليك الأمان

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا مصمم على توقعى الثانى 
> 
> من انا هو بنت شهريار
> 
> مصممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> من انااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> اظهر و بان عليك الأمان


اثببببببببببببببت واتمسك بتوقعك
وصمصم جدا جدا
علشان هندبحها فى الاخر  :: 

التااااااااااااااااااسع عشر 
يالا يا جماعة ناقصلنا نفررررررررررررر ونقفل الجمعية  :O O: 

مكنش يومك يا بنت ابوكى

محدش قال غلببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  ::p:

----------


## نشــــوى

يارب تطلع بنت شهريار علشان اخد التقييم  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

يعني لو قولنا غلببببببببببببببب هتقر وتعترف وتقول انت مين ؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يارب تطلع بنت شهريار علشان اخد التقييم


دا انا كنت اقطعها ترانشات واحطها على السلططططططططططة
تقييم مين يا ماما
مش قلتلك هندفنيهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Mad: 

العبى عند بيتكم يا نشوى
او روحى اعملى اللى قلتلك عليه قبل كدا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ويااااااااااا ساتر ياساتر 
من قنطرة الدفااااااااااااااتر
ياعبد القوووووووووووووووووووووى  ::

----------


## a_leader

ماتنساش يا من انا انك بتتعاملى مع اذكى جهاز مخابرات فى العالم  :: 

اعترفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييى يا بنت شهريااااار

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماتنساش يا من انا انك بتتعاملى مع اذكى جهاز مخابرات فى العالم 
> 
> اعترفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييى يا بنت شهريااااار


خلوا بنت شهريار تعتررررررررررف بقى  ::p: 
وبعدين احنا مبنتهددددددددش
انت جهاز مخابرات
وانا من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Lol2: 



وياصلاااااااااااة الزين ياصلااااااااااااااااة الزين
على من انااااااااااااا ياصلااااااااااااااااااة الزين  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يعني لو قولنا غلببببببببببببببب هتقر وتعترف وتقول انت مين ؟؟؟


طبعااااااااااااااااااااااا
انتوا بس قولوا كدا وانا اقووووووووووووووول علطول
مش هنستنى حتى بنت ابوها تصحى  :Lol2:

----------


## a_leader

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عرفتك يا من انا

انت زكريا احمدددددددددددددددد  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عرفتك يا من انا
> 
> انت زكريا احمدددددددددددددددد


صححححححححححححححححححح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ويارايحين للنبى الغاااااااااااااالى
هنياااااااااااااااالكم وعقباااااااااااااااااااااااااالى
وياخارجة من باب الحمااااااااااااااااااااام وكل خد عليه خوخة
خوخة خوخة خوخة خوخة
ترلملم

----------


## a_leader

الله

الله عليك يا من انا فنان من يومك و عليك بحة  انما ايه حكااااااااااااااااااية  :: 

طيب و حياة قلبى و افراحو و هناه فى مساه و صباحو انت يا من انا تبئى عبير بنت شهريار  ::

----------


## loly_h

*هيا حصلت الترلملم  

يبأه موش أودامى غير إنى أعلنها صريحة مريحة

دى أم أحمــــــــد  فضحتها ريحة طشة الملوخيـــــــــة ... *

----------


## نشــــوى

غلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللب
والله غللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللب
يلا خليك جدع وقر واعتررررررررررف

----------


## loly_h

*وبما إننا فى موسم التوقعات اللامهدودة  

وبما إن هايدى دياب طلعت كمان موش من أنا 

يبأه مضطرة أشك فى فراشــــــــــــة 

وبناءا عليه اقدم التوقع التالت 

أتوقع الأنســــــــة فراشـــــــــــة هى من أنـــــــــا

إظهرى بأه إنكشفتى واللى كان كان*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اخر توقع

اخت ضابط شرطه*

----------


## a_leader

اختى الغالية من أنا قصدى بنت شهريار

لو سمحتى اظهرى و بانى , الانكار مش ح يفيد

حضرتك يافندم اتعرفتى خلاص و مفيش داعى للانكار  :: 

قولى لى صحيح هو الحوثيون دول جابوا السلاح ده كله منين  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ايه الدوخة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو مبدئيا انا بعلن موافقتي على توقع نشوى

هي بنت شهريااااااااااااااار

و غلطة عمره  :: 

بس برده ممكن نقول يا من انت يا لمض انت

قول اول حرف من المحافظة اللي انت فيها دلووووووووووووووووقتي

انطق..اتكلم بقولك..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> طول عمرى اعرف ان اللغلوووووووووووغ تبع اللسان
> وصل للدراع ؟؟
> العلم نورووووووووون واكتر من كدا وبيزيح ربنا 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اثبتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتشى علشان اعرف اغلبك 
> اخص عليكى يا ايمو هانم
> دا انتى حبيبتى من ايام الفراشة الطايرة



أيام إيييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟

الفراشه الطايره !!!!!

يبقى إنتى بيرو

والله عبير

يا حبي يا بيرو

تصدقى إنتى أحلى من أنا جه من أنا  :4: 

يا طعامتك يا من أنا

وهاقطعه من لغلوغه برضه لسان دراع أى حاجه  :: 

فداكى   :O O:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *اخر توقع
> 
> اخت ضابط شرطه*


ذكيه طول عمرك  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الله
> 
> الله عليك يا من انا فنان من يومك و عليك بحة  انما ايه حكااااااااااااااااااية 
> 
> طيب و حياة قلبى و افراحو و هناه فى مساه و صباحو انت يا من انا تبئى عبير بنت شهريار


لااااااا وعليا حته ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششش
ولا عبد الحليم وهو بيتدددددددددددددددلق فى البحر فى زمانه  :: 




> *هيا حصلت الترلملم  
> 
> يبأه موش أودامى غير إنى أعلنها صريحة مريحة
> 
> دى أم أحمــــــــد  فضحتها ريحة طشة الملوخيـــــــــة ... *


ايوووووووووووووووون
حتى بالامارة ملوخية ارديحى من غير انارب  :: 





> غلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللب
> والله غللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللب
> يلا خليك جدع وقر واعتررررررررررف


غلببببببببببببببببببببب ؟؟
طب اتحايلوا عليا شوية  ::p: 




> *وبما إننا فى موسم التوقعات اللامهدودة  
> 
> وبما إن هايدى دياب طلعت كمان موش من أنا 
> 
> يبأه مضطرة أشك فى فراشــــــــــــة 
> 
> وبناءا عليه اقدم التوقع التالت 
> 
> أتوقع الأنســــــــة فراشـــــــــــة هى من أنـــــــــا
> ...


فراشة وهنمسكها قبل ما تطير 
توقعاتنا مهدودة جدا من تنفيضة العيد يا اوختشى 
اثبتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى

التوقع العشرين
كدا قفلنا الجمعية
وانا اللى هقبضها الاول  :: 



فينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننك يا بنت ابوها  :Eat:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اخر توقع
> 
> اخت ضابط شرطه*


لا خلاص احنا قفلنا الجمعية
وقبضنا اول 3 افراد




> اختى الغالية من أنا قصدى بنت شهريار
> 
> لو سمحتى اظهرى و بانى , الانكار مش ح يفيد
> 
> حضرتك يافندم اتعرفتى خلاص و مفيش داعى للانكار 
> 
> قولى لى صحيح هو الحوثيون دول جابوا السلاح ده كله منين


لااااااا انا مش هعترف من غير المحامى بتاعى
وانا اشب واندد واهدد وهحدف طوب وهرش مية كمان شوية
وبلاش نتكلم فى السوياسة علشان الحلقة متراقبة  :Gun2: 




> ايه الدوخة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هو مبدئيا انا بعلن موافقتي على توقع نشوى
> 
> هي بنت شهريااااااااااااااار
> 
> و غلطة عمره 
> 
> بس برده ممكن نقول يا من انت يا لمض انت
> ...


دى دوخة ام اسماعيييييييييييين
ودى غلطة عمر وتمنها غالى اوووووووووووووووووووووووى
انا فى كل محافظات مصر
تبع شركة ايرياااااااااااااال ايرياااااااااااااااااااااااال هو هوووووووو  :: 




> أيام إيييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟
> 
> الفراشه الطايره !!!!!
> 
> يبقى إنتى بيرو
> 
> والله عبير
> 
> يا حبي يا بيرو
> ...


والنبى انا خايفة على اللغلوغ دا لحسن يتفرم مع لحمة العيد
ويبقى كفتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتته
لا مش انا
ياستى مش انا
دى كانت فراشة تانية غير اللى انتى عرفاها  ::p: 




> ذكيه طول عمرك


من يومهااااااااااااااا
على يدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى  :Cool:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ااااااااااااااااااايه الدوشة دى

كل داااااااااااااا علشان من انا

تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ

وحرب وعصابات وجمعية
عملتوا قُرعه ؟؟
ولا هتتخانقوا زى كل مرة  :Bicycle: 


عموما من انا المرة دى

كاااااااااااااااان فوووووووووووق العاااااااااااااااااااااادة

الحقيقة اثبت مدى قدرته وتفوقه فى التخفى


ونقوله


الف




الف




الف




مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


يا من انا





الف مبروك عليك



لحمممممممممممة العييييييييييييييييييييييييييد  :4: 




وحلال التقييم على 




















ن











ش


















و

















ى


السووووووووووووووووووووووووووووسة

هى والسوسة التانية ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الف مبروك يا نشوى التقييم

وخلى بالك ايمو ليها نصه  :: 


اتمنى تكون الحلقة نالت اعجابكم ورضاكم

استمتعم جداااااا بتواجدى معكم


وان شاء الله نلتقى قريبا


مع ضيف جديد


وحلقة جديدة


مـن أنا ؟؟

دمتم بألف خير

 :f2:

----------


## نشــــوى

ههههههههههههههههههه
زغروتة يا ناس  :: 

مش عارفة اقولك الله يبارك فيكي يا عبير
ولا اتخانق معاااااااااااااكي
انا قولت بردو نشوى هانم دي ما تطلعش غير من عبيييييييير

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا بيرو
بجد كانت حلقة حلوة جدااااااا
انا شخصيا استمتعت بيها جدا
وشكيت في نص المنتدى تقريبا  :: 
بس انتي وام احمد كنتم اكتر اتنين شاكة فيهم  :: 

بس فين التقيييييييم.. مش عايزة نصب  :3:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هاتى لغلوغك يا بيرو  :: 

مبروك يا نشوى التقييم

بجد حلقه جميله جدااااااااااااااااااا

كنتى زى العسل يا بيرو

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

طب فين نص التقييم  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

> هيس يادوك هيس
> كله من اللحمة
> ماقلنا بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااش
> سلملى على الكابيررررررررررررررة



 ::uff::   ::uff::   ::uff::   ::uff::   ::uff::   ::uff::

----------


## عصام كابو

الف مبروك يا نشوى يا أروبه  ::

----------


## a_leader

اييييييييييييييييييييييه

فين الجايزة بتاعتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ::

----------


## نشــــوى

> طب فين نص التقييم


احنا هنخسر بعض ولا ايه يا ايمان  :3: 
وبعدين تقييمي لسة ماجاش اصلا
يوصل بس وهبعتلك حتة  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

> الف مبروك يا نشوى يا أروبه


ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة أروبة دي يا دكتور   :: 
اصل دي عبييييييييييييير صاحبتشي ياناس كان هيبقى شكلي وحش اوي لو مش عرفتها :Omg:

----------


## نشــــوى

> اييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> فين الجايزة بتاعتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
الجايزة بتاعتي انااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Girl (9):

----------


## the_chemist

هههههههههههههههههههه

غبي أنا فعلاً

كان لازم أعرف من الرسالة بتاعة 

ولاأعرفك

باشىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

آه منك يابنت أبوها

باشي   ::@:

----------


## the_chemist

> ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> الجايزة بتاعتي انااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ايه يانشوى

هتتخانقي مع زمايلك

يا نشوى لازم تعرفي حاجة

الجايزة ليك الجايزة ليا

الجايزة لينا كلنا

يعنى هتتقسم هتتقسم

وعلي رأى المثل

علي لسانى ولا تنسانى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> زغروتة يا ناس 
> 
> مش عارفة اقولك الله يبارك فيكي يا عبير
> ولا اتخانق معاااااااااااااكي
> انا قولت بردو نشوى هانم دي ما تطلعش غير من عبيييييييير
> 
> كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا بيرو
> بجد كانت حلقة حلوة جدااااااا
> ...


نوشتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى
يعنى انتى عاوزة تكشفينى وكمان تاخدى تقييم
انتى داخلة على طممممممممممممممع بقى  :: 


مبروك عليكى انك كشفتينى 
ومبروك عليا التقييم  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هاتى لغلوغك يا بيرو 
> 
> مبروك يا نشوى التقييم
> 
> بجد حلقه جميله جدااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> كنتى زى العسل يا بيرو


كله الا اللغلوووووووووووووغ يا ايمو
واقعد من غير لغلوغ ؟؟
طيب ادوخكم ازااااااااااااااااااااااااى  :: 

ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى
الحلقة جميلة بوجودكم 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طب فين نص التقييم


انا بعت لنشوى تقييم مقسوم
وقلتلها نصه لاخته حبيبتك ايمو
فتشيها بقى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> 





> الف مبروك يا نشوى يا أروبه


وووووووووووووووالله ياززززززززززززززززززززمن  :BRAWA: 
واجدع سلام من الكابيررررررررررررررررة يادوك
الحق بقى الدهاشنة بيدوروا علييييييييييييك
والنعمة انت اتخضييييييييييييييييييت  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> 





> اييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> فين الجايزة بتاعتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مع نشووووووووووووووووووووووى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> احنا هنخسر بعض ولا ايه يا ايمان 
> وبعدين تقييمي لسة ماجاش اصلا
> يوصل بس وهبعتلك حتة





> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة أروبة دي يا دكتور  
> اصل دي عبييييييييييييير صاحبتشي ياناس كان هيبقى شكلي وحش اوي لو مش عرفتها





> ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> الجايزة بتاعتي انااااااااااااااااااااااااا


عيب يانشوى
اخواتك بردو يابنتى
هتخسروا بعض على تقييم !!
لا لممممممممممممممممم اعهد عليكى ذلك  :: 

انا لو منك
ابيعهم كلللللللللللللللللللللهم علشان التقييم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> غبي أنا فعلاً
> 
> كان لازم أعرف من الرسالة بتاعة 
> 
> ولاأعرفك
> 
> باشىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> ...


لا متقولش كدا يا ابو منية
ميقع الا الشاطررررررررررررررررررررررر




> ايه يانشوى
> 
> هتتخانقي مع زمايلك
> 
> يا نشوى لازم تعرفي حاجة
> 
> الجايزة ليك الجايزة ليا
> 
> الجايزة لينا كلنا
> ...


صحححححححححححححح
علشان كدا هاخدها انا  ::p:

----------


## طائر الشرق

بيغششوا بعض يا ناس

انا شاكك فى عبير دى وربنا ::@:

----------


## طائر الشرق

هههههههههههه

انا جالى تقييم مش عرف منين والله

حتى لوحة التحكم بتاعى بتقول ان ماحدش بعتلى 
وتقطى زادات يجى خمسين نقطة

باين كدا الدنيا هاتمطر ::  ::  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

وانا ماجاليش تقيييييييييييمي 

عبير اى ويل كيل يوووووووو  :3: 

هات التقيم يا هيثم بالذوق احسن لك  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> وانا ماجاليش تقيييييييييييمي 
> 
> عبير اى ويل كيل يوووووووو 
> 
> هات التقيم يا هيثم بالذوق احسن لك


ايه ياعبير

هى علشان نشوى صاحبتك تقومى تضحكى عليها وتعطى التقييم لخال بودو

علشان خايفة ليبعت بودو يعضك


لا لااااااا

أنا جاى أهدى النفوس بس

----------


## مي مؤمن

*طلعتي انتي يا عبير يا سوووووووووووسه
اه يا اااااااااااااااااااااااااا بتاعت الطراطير 
بس واضح انه الكل كشفك هههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس جدعه يا نشوى يا سوووووووووسه وانتي وايمان تخصص عصابه تقفشوهم على طول ههههههههههههه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *طلعتي انتي يا عبير يا سوووووووووووسه
> اه يا اااااااااااااااااااااااااا بتاعت الطراطير 
> بس واضح انه الكل كشفك هههههههههههههههههههههه 
> بس جدعه يا نشوى يا سوووووووووسه وانتي وايمان تخصص عصابه تقفشوهم على طول ههههههههههههه*



 ::hop:: 

يا ويلكم منى يا عصابه  :Gun2: 












دا أنا غلبان  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

> ايه ياعبير
> 
> هى علشان نشوى صاحبتك تقومى تضحكى عليها وتعطى التقييم لخال بودو
> 
> علشان خايفة ليبعت بودو يعضك
> 
> 
> لا لااااااا
> 
> أنا جاى أهدى النفوس بس


شوفت يا استاذ فريد
يرضيك انت اللى بيحصلي ده  
اه ياني يا مسكينة ياني  :Girl (20): 
ما انا لو كان ليا بودو ماكانش كل ده جرالي 
هنقول ايه بأه اللي مالوش ضهر يضرب على بطنه  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

> *طلعتي انتي يا عبير يا سوووووووووووسه
> اه يا اااااااااااااااااااااااااا بتاعت الطراطير 
> بس واضح انه الكل كشفك هههههههههههههههههههههه 
> بس جدعه يا نشوى يا سوووووووووسه وانتي وايمان تخصص عصابه تقفشوهم على طول ههههههههههههه*


شوفتيني يا مي وانا عاملة مخبر  :1: 
بحلل وافسر وحركات  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههه
> 
> انا جالى تقييم مش عرف منين والله
> 
> حتى لوحة التحكم بتاعى بتقول ان ماحدش بعتلى 
> وتقطى زادات يجى خمسين نقطة
> 
> باين كدا الدنيا هاتمطر


لااااااااا انا تقييمى علنى وبيبقى معاه طوب وزلط قصدى ورد
خلى بالك بقى الرعد جااااااااااااااااااى  ::xx:: 




> وانا ماجاليش تقيييييييييييمي 
> 
> عبير اى ويل كيل يوووووووو 
> 
> هات التقيم يا هيثم بالذوق احسن لك


ايوة اتخانقوا واللى يكسب ياخد التقييم  :: 





> ايه ياعبير
> 
> هى علشان نشوى صاحبتك تقومى تضحكى عليها وتعطى التقييم لخال بودو
> 
> علشان خايفة ليبعت بودو يعضك
> 
> 
> لا لااااااا
> 
> أنا جاى أهدى النفوس بس


اميررررررررررررر من يومك يا ابو امنية  :Icecream: 




> *طلعتي انتي يا عبير يا سوووووووووووسه
> اه يا اااااااااااااااااااااااااا بتاعت الطراطير 
> بس واضح انه الكل كشفك هههههههههههههههههههههه 
> بس جدعه يا نشوى يا سوووووووووسه وانتي وايمان تخصص عصابه تقفشوهم على طول ههههههههههههه*


بس يا بتاعت الطرابيش  :: 
كشفوا مين دول غلبانييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
كله من السووووووووووووووووسة ايمو ونشوى
خليكى خايبة كدا  :: 




> يا ويلكم منى يا عصابه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ايوووووووووووة غلبان جداااااااااااااا
كشفت اتنين من العصابة وتقولى غلبانة
دا لولا اللغلوووووووووووووووغ مكنش حد عرفنى  :Baby: 




> شوفت يا استاذ فريد
> يرضيك انت اللى بيحصلي ده  
> اه ياني يا مسكينة ياني 
> ما انا لو كان ليا بودو ماكانش كل ده جرالي 
> هنقول ايه بأه اللي مالوش ضهر يضرب على بطنه


لا حاليا بيتضرب على قفاه
كل واحد يخبى قفاه بقى وهو ماشى  :: 




> شوفتيني يا مي وانا عاملة مخبر 
> بحلل وافسر وحركات


اه نهايتك على يددددددددددددى يا نوش
هاتجبى المعلوم ولا لاااااااااءءءءءءءءءءء

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخوانى واخواتى الافاضل

 :f2: 



سلام الله عليكم ورحمه وبركاته

 :f2:  :f2: 



طاب مساءكم

 :f2:  :f2: 


ارق تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى
 :f2:  :f2: 



للاخوة والاخوات المتابعون والحاضرون والمشاركون والمتوقعون
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 


كله اون اون اون 





( خلاص بلاش طوب هقول اهووووووو )





انا جيت تانى  :Roll2: 






بعد الغياااااااااااااااااااااب  ::nooo:: 




وايام العذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب  ::sorry:: 




طخ أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأى  ::rolleyes:: 

ما قلنا بلاش الطوووووووووووووووووووب 
مفيش حتت لحمة ؟؟  :Eat: 




يالا ماعلينا  :Icecream: 








ضيف عزيز وغالى   :Love: 




مش هقول عنه كتير  :y: 



لانه ما بينا دايما فاكرينه  ::$: 



وبعد الغياب مش ناسيينه  :Love: 



علشان كدا روحت وجبته  :W00t1: 





معاااااااااااااااااكم 



ضيفنا العزيز
 :1: 

*مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا*







اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...

الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




التخمينات للعضو ثلاث مرات فقط
والتخمين الرابع هيحسب للى بعده



التخمين يكون بشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*




ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة


اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة






ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا




وان شاء الله معك
متابعوووووووووووووون




اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا أهلا وسهلا بمن أنا

ويلا عالأسئله على طول مفيش وقت

انا عينى عالتقييم 

ولذلك

أجب عما يلى

سيادتك ذكر ولا مؤنث؟

ومواليد سنة كام ؟

سؤال محدد جدا أهه

كنت غايب ولا موجود؟

راجعه تااااااااااااااااانى

----------


## نشــــوى

انت جيت 
شهقة يا رمضان  ::

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



تسجيل متابعه 





بقالي كتير مشاركتش في مسابقه من انا ... اممممممممممم 

ياترى يا هل ترى .. يا من أنا .. انت مين ؟؟؟ 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*وأنا بأضم صوتى لإيمان وحابب أسألك يا مــــن أنـــــا*

*احب قاعات المنتدى ليك إيه*

*وسنك كام سنه*

*ومصرى ولا مصرى*

*وتبع الرأأأأأأأات ولا النوناااااااااااااان*

----------


## قلب مصر

يا هلا يا هلا بمن أنا
يا موضوعاتك يا بنت شهريار
كان نفسي أشارك في الكام مرة اللي فاتوا بس ملحوقة 
نشارك المرة دي ونشوف مين الأستاذ أو الأستاذة من أنا

يا أهلا بيك يا من أنا
المرة دي ترحيب من بعيد لبعيد والمرة الجاية حجيب معايا شوالين تلاتة أسئلة  ::

----------


## فراشة

مساء الخييييييييييييييييييييير

طبعا يامن أناااااااااااااا

هاطلع عنينا كالعاده

ولو جاوبت هاتودينا لغاية اسرائيل وترجعنا متغاظين

هاجيب من الآخر وهاخمن

وطبعا ليا محاولتين فاشلين تانى 

اتوقع

أيمن خطاب

----------


## loly_h

> مساء الخييييييييييييييييييييير
> طبعا يامن أناااااااااااااا
> هاطلع عنينا كالعاده
> ولو جاوبت هاتودينا لغاية اسرائيل وترجعنا متغاظين
> هاجيب من الآخر وهاخمن
> وطبعا ليا محاولتين فاشلين تانى 
> اتوقع
> أيمن خطاب


*كده ينفع يعنى؟؟؟

والله عيب 

ولا ترحيب ولا كلمة كويسة تقوليها لمن أنا 

عموما ...

أتوقع إن من أنا تكون قلب مصر*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايه اللى بيحصل دا
ايه اللى انا شايفة دا
ايه الحلاوة دددددددددى
ايه الطعامة دددددددددددددددددددى
انتوا بتخمنوا قبل ما من انا يظهر  :: 

ايه التطور داااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا ماشاء الله يا ماشاء الله


انت فين يا من اناااااااااااااااااااا
صحووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامن انا يا من انا
اشتراكك فى المنتدى من امتى ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فينك يا من أنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## the_chemist

ههههههههههههههههه

جردل ميه ساقعة ياناس 

لعل وعسي النايم يصحى

----------


## مي مؤمن

*فري ضونايا ازييييييييييك
معلش يا من انا لازم اسلم على ابني
يارب يا عبير يكون من انا طيب وابن حلال
وقلب مصر نوووووووووووووورتي الموضوع 
من انا ؟؟؟
انت عايش في مصر ولا بره
اهلاوي ولا من الناس التانيه 
جاوي بسرعه يلا*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

هل هلالك شهر مبارك
أنا جيت أهو
صباح الخير ولا مساء الخير على كل الحلويين حسب التوقيت المحلى 
شكرا شكرا على استقبالكم الحافل 
ونخص بالشكر العزيزة بنت شهريار على المقدمة الرائعة ونجاملها فى الأفراح يارب
لفه وأرجع لكم تانى نجاوب على الأسئلة

----------


## نشــــوى

هو انت لحقت تيجي علشان تلف 
ايه من انا المنطلق ده  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هل هلالك شهر مبارك
> أنا جيت أهو
> صباح الخير ولا مساء الخير على كل الحلويين حسب التوقيت المحلى 
> شكرا شكرا على استقبالكم الحافل 
> ونخص بالشكر العزيزة بنت شهريار على المقدمة الرائعة ونجاملها فى الأفراح يارب
> لفه وأرجع لكم تانى نجاوب على الأسئلة


ياولكم ياولكم بالضيف اللى هيغلبنا من اولهاااااااااااااااااااااا
سالخير يامن انا
انت لحقت تسلم علشان تلف
ياعم سيب التوك توك اللى انت راكبة دا وتعالى هنااااااااااااااااااااااا


انهار واعترف
ما اكثر القاعات متواجد فيها جنابك  ::shit::  ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا
إنت فييييييييييييييييييييييين؟

----------


## فراشة

> *كده ينفع يعنى؟؟؟
> 
> والله عيب 
> 
> ولا ترحيب ولا كلمة كويسة تقوليها لمن أنا 
> 
> عموما ...
> 
> أتوقع إن من أنا تكون قلب مصر*


هههههههه أعمل ايه بس
من أنا عقدنى خلاص
قلت اجيب من الآخر


غمضت عينى وشاورت وجت فى ايمن خطاب

ليا مرتين تانى برده هاغمض واشاور

وزى ماتيجى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

صباح الفل عليكم
أنا جيت أهو
ازيك يا أخت ضابط شرطة 
الأسئلة بتاعتك صعبة أوى كدا ليه
لكن مش هاكسفك
هاجاوب على سؤال واحد أصل انا قوة واحد سؤال هههههه
انتى سالتى موجود ولا غايب
انا دايما بينكم وحتى وان غبت عن المنتدى فترات انا بينكم بروحى وعقلى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

أهلا وجدى محمود
أنا بحب كل قاعات المنتدى لكن ابعدنى عن القاعات الرياضية اللى فيها الروح الرياضية عالية جداااااا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

أنا مصرى حتى النخاع يا جماعة وعايش فى مصر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

بنت شهريار ليه الأسئلة المحرجة دى لكن مش هاكسفك
اشتراكى فى المنتدى من حوالى 4 سنين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

قلب مصر شكرا على ترحيبك ومنتظرين أسئلتك

لولى حاسبى صباعك جه فى الحيطه أنا مش قلب مصر

مى مؤمن منورة  هو انا ماليش فى الكورة اوى لكن ععموما احب اللون الأحمر فلذلك اهلاوى

----------


## العسل المر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


يا سيدي ع الساسبنس ... عموماً أتوقع ليدر ،

تحيتي ...

----------


## مـن أنا؟

نشوى شكرا على ترحيبك أنا لفيت ورجعت بسرعة أهو

ايمن خطاب شكرا على ترحيبك وأوعدك أحط سؤالك فى الاعتبار ويارب الاقى اجابة

كيميائى حرام عليك ميه ساقعه فى البرد دا شكرا يا باشا

فراشة انتى طايرة كدا فى الموضوع تخيمينك غلط الرقم المطلوب غير موجود بالخدمة اعد المحاولة فى وقت لاحق

----------


## مـن أنا؟

العسل المر تحيتك مقبولة 
لكن انا مش ليدر أوت يا فندم

----------


## العسل المر

> العسل المر تحيتك مقبولة 
> لكن انا مش ليدر أوت يا فندم


عادي ... لسه عندي توقعين كمان  :2:  


ولازم تحيتي تتقبل ... عشان تحية ،

اسمك عربي واللا انجلش - ومن كام مقطع ؟؟


تحية كمان مرة - إما نشوف آخرتها  ::mm::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

من أنا حضرتك أو سيادتك أو سعادتك ذكر ولا مؤنث؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> صباح الفل عليكم
> أنا جيت أهو
> ازيك يا أخت ضابط شرطة 
> الأسئلة بتاعتك صعبة أوى كدا ليه
> لكن مش هاكسفك
> هاجاوب على سؤال واحد أصل انا قوة واحد سؤال هههههه
> انتى سالتى موجود ولا غايب
> انا دايما بينكم وحتى وان غبت عن المنتدى فترات انا بينكم بروحى وعقلى


يعنى حضرتك مش عارف إسمى الحقيقى؟

اممممممممممممممممممممممممم

يبقى غايب ومتعرفنيش

وأدى معلومه حلوه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

عازب ولا متجوز؟

----------


## nariman

> يعنى حضرتك مش عارف إسمى الحقيقى؟
> 
> اممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> يبقى غايب ومتعرفنيش
> 
> وأدى معلومه حلوه


*مش شرط على فكرة* 




*منور يا من أنا* 
*انا جيت أرحب يعني لغاية لما افهم كده*
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

دا رأيك يا ناريمان؟؟؟

ممكن برضه
صح والله

متحرمش منك يا ناريمان
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> يا سيدي ع الساسبنس ... عموماً أتوقع ليدر ،
> 
> تحيتي ...


أنا مش أهلاوى    ::

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

ازيك يا من أنا

و كنت غايب عن المنتدى ليه ؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أنا مش أهلاوى



ولا الخط كبير أوى كده ليه؟  ::  

أكيد لو كان حضرتك أهلاوى كنت كتبتها 

أنا أهلاوى   :: 


من أنا  ياترى مشاركاتك أكتر من 3000 ولا أقل مشاركات شخصيتك الحقيقيه مش مشاركات من أنا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*من انا = مصراوية جدا 










رخامة بقى *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عادي ... لسه عندي توقعين كمان  
> 
> 
> ولازم تحيتي تتقبل ... عشان تحية ،
> 
> اسمك عربي واللا انجلش - ومن كام مقطع ؟؟
> 
> 
> تحية كمان مرة - إما نشوف آخرتها


تحيتك مقبولة تانى لما نشوف اخرتها
بس خد بالك كتر التحية دا مش كويس على الصحة العامة هههههههه
اسمى يا سيدى عربى ومن مقطع واحد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا حضرتك أو سيادتك أو سعادتك ذكر ولا مؤنث؟


لسه ماعرفتيش ناوي ادوخك شويه  ::p: 
وانتى وشطارتك
 :2: 
بس مش هازعلك سألتى عازب ولا متزوج
متزوج واعول يا ستى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ازيك يا من أنا
> 
> و كنت غايب عن المنتدى ليه ؟


وعليكم السلام
اهلا ليدر ازيك يا فندم
سؤالك صعب جدا لان لو جاوبته هانكشف فورا
اعذرنى لعدم الاجابة
بس عموما كنت غايب لسبب كويس مش وحش لاقدر الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *من انا = مصراوية جدا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مش مصراوية العب غيرها

----------


## بنت شهريار

انت جيييييييييييييييت ( شهقة ) يا رمضااااااااااااااااااااااان
يتدى النور يا دى النور
جاى فى عربية ولا فى حنطور  :: 


سالخير

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا من اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

عضو ام مشرف ام كنت ؟؟؟

----------


## a_leader

> وعليكم السلام
> اهلا ليدر ازيك يا فندم
> سؤالك صعب جدا لان لو جاوبته هانكشف فورا
> اعذرنى لعدم الاجابة
> بس عموما كنت غايب لسبب كويس مش وحش لاقدر الله


خلاص ابعتلى الاجابة فى رسالة خاصة  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يعنى حضرتك مش عارف إسمى الحقيقى؟
> 
> اممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> يبقى غايب ومتعرفنيش
> 
> وأدى معلومه حلوه


اوبااااااااااااااااااااا
ايمو اكتشفت معلومة
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششش
احترس يا من انا  :: 
انت كدا وقعت فى يد من لا يرحم  ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

الأووووووول..

أتوقع من أنا...اسكندراني
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايوووووووووووووووون
اديلو يا شعاااااااااااااااااااااااع  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت جيييييييييييييييت ( شهقة ) يا رمضااااااااااااااااااااااان
> يتدى النور يا دى النور
> جاى فى عربية ولا فى حنطور 
> 
> 
> سالخير


جاى بالباص ينفع   :: 
مصممة يا بنت شهريار
انا عضو ومشرف كمان يا ستى ارتاحى بقى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> الأووووووول..
> 
> أتوقع من أنا...اسكندراني
> *


خلط خلط يا بنتى
حاولى مرة اخرى
 :Biggrin:

----------


## a_leader

انا اتوقع محمود زايد

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

NOUR2005




 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

مشرف مشرف مشرف 
ما كلنا مشرفين على نفسنا
هنهزر بقى  :: 

فى اى قاعة بقى  ::p:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يعنى ايه مشرف ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يااه كل دا مش عارفنى
بجد زعلتونى 
مشرف انتى زودتيها يا بنت شهريار

----------


## بنت شهريار

اصلى بحب الزيادة  ::p: 
وبعدين براحتششششششششششششى 
مش عاجبك اعترف وروح بيتكم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا جماعه عاوزه رد 

من أنا مشرف ولا لأ؟

----------


## مي مؤمن

*الجو حلووووووووووووووووو
مشرف معانا يبقى عصام كابووووو*

----------


## nariman

*طيب نقول.. شاعر الرومانسية*

----------


## بنت شهريار

لا دا اللهى والخفى
ايه يا عن من انا
انت هتيجى تجاوب على سؤال وتغيب شهر ؟؟
يكونش عندك اطفاااااااااال صغننين  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

تسجيل حضور إجباري عشان خاطر عيون حد غالي  :Lol2:  

أتفرج على إللي قبلي وصلوا لحد فين وبعدين أسأل وبعدين أخمن ...
ربنا يسترها بس من السيرفر
دلوقت عندي مشوار القاهرة وأستودعكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعة ...
ربنا يسعدكم كلكم

دي للموضوع
 :f2: 
ودي لحد معين في بالي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

صباحكم فل

بنت شهريار انتى معايه ولا عليه ليه بس كدا مشاغل الحياة يأختى 
مى مؤمن قولنا يا ستى مشرف
كل تواقعتكم خاطئة
وانا قربت انهار ازاى محدش يعرفنى  ::@: 
هو انا صاروخ اوى كدا  :Plane: 
طمنتونى على نفسى  :203:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

أهلا dragon shadow منورنا
تسافر وترجع بالسلامة ولك مثل ما دعوت نستودعك الله
منتظرينك يمكن تتحل أزمة من أنا على ايدك

----------


## Dragon Shadow

العربية تحت البيت وأنا بأتلكع في شرب القهوة ...
عندي سؤال لغاية مأرجع من السفر بمشيئة الله ...
قعدت على كرسي التعارف في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء بمنتدى أبناء مصر ولا لأ ؟
لأني فدائي هأختار إسم لغاية ماأرجع باسئلة تانية .... مش مهم أخسر أول تخمين كتير خسروا  :: 
اتوقع يكون الصاعق
 :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

بالهنا والشفا
وارد على سؤالك بلأ
 انت فدائى فعلا وأنا مش الصاعق

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أهلا dragon shadow منورنا
> تسافر وترجع بالسلامة ولك مثل ما دعوت نستودعك الله
> منتظرينك يمكن تتحل أزمة من أنا على ايدك


عدلت المشاركة بتاعتي أثناء ماكنت أنت بتكتب الرد ....
أقراها تاني في سؤال ...
وإن شاء الله خير

----------


## مـن أنا؟

رديت يا باشا
وقلنا ماقعدتش على كرسى التعارف
اقرأانت المشاركة السابقة

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> رديت يا باشا
> وقلنا ماقعدتش على كرسى التعارف
> اقرأانت المشاركة السابقة


حاسس أنك في مهمة وعايز تخلص منها  :4: 
لسه باشرب القهوة  ::-s:  ... أصلها تربل وكبيرة **
أوعوا حد يبلغ للدكتور جمال  :f:  إني بأشرب قهوة ورجعت للسجاير أصل ييجي يبهدلني  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

سؤال خفيف قبل ماامشي ...
أسمك مركب ولا عادي؟ ...
يعني مثلاً مثلاً سيف الدين  :f: يعتبر إسم من مقطع واحد بس مركب ...
أنت إيه أخبارك ....
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

برضه قبل ماأمشي  :: 
وقبل ماترد على السؤال هأقول توقعي التاني وإن شاء الله التالت يكون صح لو ماحدش لحقه قبلي ...
أتوقع تكون
الغالية أم أحمد  :f: 
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*يا من انا 

انت فوزت قبل كده بجائزة مسابقة اوسكار ولا فوزت بجائزة مسابقة حورس 

وليه مشاركتش لحد دلوقتى بموضوعاتك فى مسابقة السنة دى

خد بالك اخر معاد يوم 10 ديسمبر للمشاركة 

صباحك ورد  يا من انا

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الثااااااااااانيييييييييييييييييي  

أتوقع من أنا هو الصعيدي...

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

كنت جايه اتوقعه يا ساره

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> حاسس أنك في مهمة وعايز تخلص منها 
> لسه باشرب القهوة  ... أصلها تربل وكبيرة **
> أوعوا حد يبلغ للدكتور جمال  إني بأشرب قهوة ورجعت للسجاير أصل ييجي يبهدلني


ليه بس كدا يأخى 
واضح انك من هواة تهدئة النفوس
انا بس صعبان عليه حيرتكم
وصعبان عليه اكتر ان محدش عرفنى مكنتش متخيل انى بعدت اوى كدا مع ان دى كلها سنة وشويه
وكان غصب عنى
اسم مش مركب من مقطع واحد
وتخميناتك للأن كلها غلط يافندم حاول مرة اخرى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يا من انا 
> 
> انت فوزت قبل كده بجائزة مسابقة اوسكار ولا فوزت بجائزة مسابقة حورس 
> 
> وليه مشاركتش لحد دلوقتى بموضوعاتك فى مسابقة السنة دى
> 
> خد بالك اخر معاد يوم 10 ديسمبر للمشاركة 
> 
> صباحك ورد  يا من انا
> ...


صباحك فل يا اسكندرانى
سؤالك فيه ذكاء شديد لكن والله ما هاكسفك
للأسف لم افز فى مسابقاتك من قبل وانا عارف معاد المسابقة كويس لا تقلق

----------


## العسل المر

التوقع التاني / اسكندراني ... الأستاذ نادر 


 ::-s:

----------


## a_leader

التوقع الاول صلادينو

التوقع الاول مكرر الصعيدى

 ::

----------


## a_leader

كده انا خلصت التلات توقعات

الاول محمود زايد و الثانى صلادينو و الثالث الصعيدى

بالنسبة للجوايز افضل تكون شيكات بنكية لو سمحتم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

التوقعااااااااااااااااااااااااات

اول توقع ديدى
ثانى توقع  أنفال

وسايبه الثالث احتياطى

----------


## أم أحمد

هو من انا ده نزل امتي
انا شكلي بقالي كتير مش مركزة  :: 

طيب اتوقع سمسمة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> التوقعااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> 
> اول توقع ديدى
> ثانى توقع  أنفال
> 
> وسايبه الثالث احتياطى


اقدحى زناد فكرك  :Nono: 
ربنا معاكى يا بنتى
وانا معاكم للأخر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو من انا ده نزل امتي
> انا شكلي بقالي كتير مش مركزة 
> 
> طيب اتوقع سمسمة


أم أحمد انتى لسه فاكره
منوره يافندم
ميه ساقعه هنا يا بنت شهريار
ومنتظرين اسألتك
 :Bye:

----------


## بنت شهريار

سالنورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
يامراحب يامراحب بالضيوف الجميلة
ايه اللى بيحل داااااااااا
ايه كل التوقعات دددددددددددددددى  :: 

مسيووووووووووو نادر
انت جاى تعمل دعاية لحورس فى من انا  :3: 
كدا ليا نص الجايزة  :: 
علشان انت كدا بتلعب فى منطقتنا  ::p: 

مسيووووووووووو دراجون شادو
نقول حمدلله على السلامة
وان شاء الله تكون وصلت ارض الوطن بسلام
منور من انا يافندم
بس طالما فيها ورد
فيها لخفيهااااااااااا  :3: 

مسيوووووووووووو ليدر
انا عطيت من انا رقمى حسابى فى البنك
وحضرتك تفوز انا اقبض
وما بين الخييرين حساب  :: 


ام احمد هاااااااااااااانم
ايه الغيبة الطويلة دى
على فكرة
من انا باعتلك سلام اسبيشياااااااااااااليست  :: 

ايموووووووووووووووو .. قدرات راحت فييييييييييييييييين 
الحلقة قربت تخلص
ركززززززززززززززززى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أم أحمد انتى لسه فاكره
> منوره يافندم
> ميه ساقعه هنا يا بنت شهريار
> ومنتظرين اسألتك



وواحد ميا سقعة وصلححححححححححححححة
عيب عيب عيب يا ام احمد
دا من انااااااااااااااااا 
حد ميعرفش من انا  ::mazika2:: 
والنبى لو جبنا احمد هيقولك يامامااااااااااااااااا 
الحقى دا يبقى .......  :BRAWA:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامن انا يا من انا 
هل اتكلمنا قبل كدا عالماسنجر ؟؟
هل لك اقارب فى المنتدى؟
ماهو الاسم الحركى للمنتدى ؟؟

انهار واعترف
الانكار مش هيفيدك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يامن انا يا من انا 
> هل اتكلمنا قبل كدا عالماسنجر ؟؟
> هل لك اقارب فى المنتدى؟
> ماهو الاسم الحركى للمنتدى ؟؟
> 
> انهار واعترف
> الانكار مش هيفيدك


بنت شهريار انتى كدا بتقولى هاتنكشف هاتنكشف هههههههههههههه
بس مش هاكسفك
بس انا قلت لك قبل كدا انا قوة واحد سؤال
طبعا اتكلمنا على الماسنجر

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اللى غايظنى إنه واضح وبيجاوب

ولسه معرفنهوش

 ::(: 

يا من أنا حد توقعك ولا لسه؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا اسئلتتتتتتتتتتتتك يا ايمو  :: 


انت ياعم يابو واحد سؤال

لك قرايب فى المنتدى ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هاتجن واعرفك يا من أنا

طب اسمك الحقيقى ايه  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

طيب يا عم من انا
اتوقع انك ميرا

واخر توقع بقي مصراوية ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا جدعان مصراوية مين الراجل بيقولكم متزوج ويعول واسمه من مقطع واحد تبقى مصراوية ازاي يعني انتوا هتجيبولي مصيبة  :: 
عبيييييييييييير انا بقالي كام حلقة عمالة اشرأ اتاري الناس كلها جايبة في سيرتي  :: 
يبقى



























































ايمان الشامي  ::  
ااااااه هو مش متزوج ويعول يبقى ايمان الشامي  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اتوقع الصاعق او الصعيدي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أدينا بنستنى

----------


## فراشة

فعلا على غير العاده بيجاوب

لكن برده مش قادرين نعرفه

ههههههههه استنفذ توقعاتى وخلاص

التوقع الثانى

أم أحمد

والتالت


ليدر


يلا يامن أنا إظهر وبان عليك الأمان 

ماتخفش مافيش غير قزايز بلاستك

أخدوا مننا الطوب كله

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*زهراء فى حالة انها كانت تزوجت 

والصعيدى فى حالة انه موجود وبيلعب معانا 


وكفاية كده *

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل
والله انا صعبان عليا التقييم يروح للى مدوخكم دا
المفروض انهى الحلقة دلوقتى
بس فرصة بما انى اتاخرت على الشغل
نطول الحلقة كمان كام ساعة على ما اجى
وتكونوا خمنتووووووووووووووووووووة  :: 

يا ايمووووووووو فين الورقة والقلم
دا انتى يومك مش فاااااااااايت

مصراوية جدا .. خدى شوية ميه من اللى جبتها لام احمد

ام احمد .. من انا بيسلم عليكى كتيشر كتيشر كتيشررررررررررررررر  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا اسئلتتتتتتتتتتتتك يا ايمو 
> 
> 
> انت ياعم يابو واحد سؤال
> 
> لك قرايب فى المنتدى ؟؟


صباح الفل عليكم جميعا وفله خاصة لبنت شهريار  :f2: 
أيوه ياستى لى أقارب فى المنتدى
مابتعرفيش عربى كمان

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الثاااااااااااااااالث 

أتوقع من أنا هي ديدي

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب يا عم من انا
> اتوقع انك ميرا
> 
> واخر توقع بقي مصراوية


خلط خلط خلط تيجى منك انتى  :Icecream:  :n:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أتوقع تكون
جلاكسي  :f: 
 :f2: 

يعني التوقاعات الخاصة بيا كانت
الصاعق
أم أحمد
جلاكسي
ننتظر بقى النتيجة

----------


## a_leader

التوقع الأول

اتوقع ديدى

----------


## a_leader

التوقع الثانى

اتوقع بيدو

كده يبئى فاضل توقع اخير  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> التوقع الأول
> 
> اتوقع ديدى





> التوقع الثانى
> 
> اتوقع بيدو
> 
> كده يبئى فاضل توقع اخير



 ::   :: 

ولا دا كانوا إيه؟؟؟




> كده انا خلصت التلات توقعات
> 
> الاول محمود زايد و الثانى صلادينو و الثالث الصعيدى
> 
> بالنسبة للجوايز افضل تكون شيكات بنكية لو سمحتم


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

التوقع الاخير حنان

----------


## مـن أنا؟

المسابقة سخنت اعتقد ممكن نمدها يومين
  فانتظار بنت شهريار

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*مش عارف ليه حاسس إنها* 

*إيمان أخت ضابط شرطه*

*ده أول توقع ليا*

*وأقترح المسابقه تستمر للخميس بعد القادم  يعنى 8 أيام كمان*

*لأن المنتدى بينام حوالى 5 أيام فى الإسبوع*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اعلن نفسك وخلاص يا من أنا

ربنا يصلح حالك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *مش عارف ليه حاسس إنها* 
> 
> *إيمان أخت ضابط شرطه*
> 
> *ده أول توقع ليا*
> 
> *وأقترح المسابقه تستمر للخميس بعد القادم  يعنى 8 أيام كمان*
> ...




أناااا ؟

دا أولا يعول

وثانيا لقبه من مقطع واحد

وثالثا مش أنا خاااااااااالص

إنت اللى قلبك أبيض يا أ/ وجدى

----------


## بنت شهريار

اثبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببت  :Afro: 



واتمسك برأيك  ::007:: 




هتتفوتر هتتفوتر  :W00t1: 




ضريبة فك التكشيرة لمنع الضوووووووووحك والهزار  :Baby: 





وطبعا بما إن ممنوع الضحك واحنا بنهزر  :BRAWA: 



علشان فى الاخر بيقلب سخسخة ودا مضر لصحة الجيران  :Animal Rooster: 




نعلن
 :Baby: 



ونشجب
 :Baby: 



ونندد
 :Baby: 




ونطلب القبض على 
 :Shutup2: 



الهادية البريئة السووووووووووووووووسة





اللى كل ما اجيب ضيف خطر تجيبة من لغلوووووووووووووووووووووغة





واخدااااااااااااااااالى باااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك







ونقول




ألف 




ألف




ألف 




مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك





ياااااااااااااااااا



أخت ضابط شرطة



بجد ماشاء الله عليكى




فعا كانت ضيفتنا




(( ديدى ))




أقولها احترسى من ايمان
تقولى لالالالالالالالالالا هى متعرفنيش خااااااااااااالص
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بجد كانت حلقة جميلة

واستمتعنا بوجودك الخفيف ديدى

وارجو انك تكونى استمتعتى معانا





ايمووووووووووووووووووووووو
انا جالى قرار جمهورى حالا بمنعم من دخول من انا تانى
بناء على طلب الضيوف  :: 


جزيل الشكر لتواجدكم معنا اخوانى واخواتى

وانتظرونى فى الحلقة القادمة 
ان شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا اسفة جدا عن التاخير ياجماعة
كله من السيررررررررررررررررفر  :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا
بجد بجد بجد وحشتونى ووحشنى المنتدى جدااا
سعدت بوجودى معكم بس نفسى اعرف ايمان عرفتنى ازاى ههههه
ويارب مايكونش حد زعل منى 
تحياتى لكم وتحيات الأنسة روفان  :Baby2:  بنوتى مش بقولكم متزوج واعول
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ديدي

:good:  :good:  :good: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*ايمااااااااااااان برضووووووو الي عرفتك يا ديدي
يا بنتي هي كانت ما تعرفنيش وعرفتني هههههههههههههههه
بس حمد الله على السلامه يا قمر اخبار النونو الجديد ايه ؟؟*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

لااااا محدش يقول إنه عرف ديدي قبلي 

إيمااااااااااان..عاوزاكي في مشوار صغير يا دوبك لغاية جوانتنامو 


برافو عليك بجد انك عرفتيها مع انك جيتي في وقت هي غايبة فيه  


ديدي حمدالله على السلامة يا قمر..عرفتك أول لما قلتي إنك ليك قرايب في المنتدى 
ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله..ألف مبروك الآنسة روفي ربنا يباركلك فيها يارب و يجعلها قرة عين ليك..

بس هو يعني إيه روفان 


صباح الخير على جميع النونات 

*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*ديدى 

ياللهووووووووووووووووول 

حمد لله على السلامة يا ديدى وألف مبروك الست روفان ومش مهم التقييم المرة دى كمان >>>> ال يعنى اتقيم قبل كده  


حمد الله ع السلامة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## a_leader

> ولا دا كانوا إيه؟؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا مشكلتى ان الهاكرز بيخشوا يكتبوا حاجات غريبة بإسمى  ::

----------


## a_leader

مبروك يا ايمان يا اذكى واحدة فيك يا منتدى  :: 

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا سلام عليكى يا إيمو يا كاشفااااهم
 :hey: 




> صباح الفل عليكم جميعا
> بجد بجد بجد وحشتونى ووحشنى المنتدى جدااا
> سعدت بوجودى معكم بس نفسى اعرف ايمان عرفتنى ازاى ههههه
> ويارب مايكونش حد زعل منى 
> تحياتى لكم وتحيات الأنسة روفان  بنوتى مش بقولكم متزوج واعول


أولا إزيك يا ديدى يارب تكونى بخير إن شاء الله

وثانيا أنا عرفتك إزاى أقولك يا ستى أنا

لما قولتى إنك مشرف ومن مقطع واحد

دورت عالمشرفيين والمقطع الواحد 
وبعدين كنتى غايبه استبعدت المشرفين الموجودين
واسمك عربي
ومتزوج ويعول

وكمان كنت متأكده إنك بنت لأن اسلوبك فى الكلام مع إنه بصيغة مذكر بس بيدل إنك بنوته

وإيه كمان يا إيموووو 

فتوقعت إنتى وانفال وحنان ورحمه

بس كان إحساسى الأكبر إنه إنتى 

لما دخلت ملفك وشفت مشاركاتك فحسيت إنه نفس أسلوب من أنا

وبس خلاص

وسلامى لأجمل بنوته روفان وربنا يخليهالك وتعولى كمان وكمان  :l:

----------


## العسل المر

نورتي يا ديدي .. وألف مبروك ما جالك - وعقبال ما تفرحي بيها وبأخواتها يارب  :f2:  

مبروك يا ايمان  :f2:   - بس ما تخديش عليها - اهدي شوية ، خلينا ناكل عيش  :Locked: 


قرايب ديدي اللي ف المنتدى زادوا واحد - أصل أنا خطبت روفان  ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> نعلن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ونشجب
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أنا أنا   ::stpd:: 






> ونقول
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ألف 
> 
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> ...



الله يبارك فيكى يا بيرو  :Hug2: 

ودا العادى من بنك مصر  :Play Ball: 

يابنتى دى قدراااااات خاصه

تعليمى عالى أوى

كان دايما فصلى فى أخر دور فى المدرسه اللى دايما بيكون التالت  :O O:  شوفتى عالى إزاى ؟  :: 


> فعلا كانت ضيفتنا
> 
> (( ديدى ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أقولها احترسى من ايمان
> تقولى لالالالالالالالالالا هى متعرفنيش خااااااااااااالص
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بلغى ديدى إن هى اللى متعرفنيش  ::evil:: 

ومن مزنقى هذا أبلغ ديدى أرق تحياتى
وتكون بداية تعارف حلوة إن شاء الله




> ايمووووووووووووووووووووووو
> انا جالى قرار جمهورى حالا بمنعم من دخول من انا تانى
> بناء على طلب الضيوف


لا هاتيلى طلب وعلية دمغة من اتنين موظفين  :: 


شكرا بيرو على الحلقه وعلى التقييم
وشكرا ديدى كنتى زى العسل
وواضحه جداااااااااا وصعبه جداااااااااااااا

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ايمااااااااااااان برضووووووو الي عرفتك يا ديدي
> يا بنتي هي كانت ما تعرفنيش وعرفتني هههههههههههههههه
> بس حمد الله على السلامه يا قمر اخبار النونو الجديد ايه ؟؟*



 :1:  أنا لها يا ميويه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> 
> لااااا محدش يقول إنه عرف ديدي قبلي 
> 
> إيمااااااااااان..عاوزاكي في مشوار صغير يا دوبك لغاية جوانتنامو 
> 
> 
> برافو عليك بجد انك عرفتيها مع انك جيتي في وقت هي غايبة فيه  
> 
> ...



مايجيبها إلا نوناتها يا ساره

مساء الفل عليكى

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مبروك يا ايمان يا اذكى واحدة فيك يا منتدى


الله يبارك فيك يا أكبر فنان فيك يا منتدى  :: 

 :f:

----------


## loly_h

*بسم الله ماشاء الله 

برافوا إيمو  ... عرفتى إزاى إنها ديدى

والف الف مبارك عليكى التقييم

وعقبالى يااااااااااااااااااارب

ديــــــــدى ... 

زعلانة منك جدا أوى خالص

علشان إنتى والله وحشانى يخونك الأوسكار وأيامه

وحلقة من الحلقات الجميلة وبالرغم من إجاباتك

لكن بردو دوختينــــــــــــا 

حمد الله على السلامة قمورتى ويارب منورة دايمــــــــا

بيرو ... 

حلقة كانت بجد جميلة وإختيار جميل

تسلم إيدك حبيبتى ياطيبة ياللى قلبك كله طيبة 

لا إفترا ولا ظلم  ... ربنا مايحرمنا من طيبتك *

----------


## اسكندرانى

اهلا اهلا اهلا ديدى 

كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار  ة


من يوم ما قبضوا عليك فى سويسرا بفلوس مسابقة  الاوسكار 

من يومها وانا عاوز اقولك 

ان اللى بلغ عليك هى بنت شهريار   حتى اسالى ليدر هو شاهد معايا 

اهلا بك يا ديدى بجد  مفتقدينك 

يارب دايما منورة المنتدى 

كل سنة وانتى طيبه

----------


## عصام كابو

> *الجو حلووووووووووووووووو
> مشرف معانا يبقى عصام كابووووو*


*نشنت يا فالح... 

على العموم عصام كابو على نفس وزن ديدي 
بالظبط زى
شيخ البلد خلف ولد.. هو نفسه.. سترينجر ان ذا نايت
   
*

----------


## عصام كابو

*انا كيت

ايه ده هى الحلقة خلصت و من انا اتعرفت كمان 

محلش اصلى كنت بامشى كوة الكزمة الاول  

حلى الحموم

اولاً حمد الله على السلامة يا ديدي 

ثانيا بقى لازم ابارك لايمان على التوقع.. تسلم الدماغ يا ايمان

 *

----------


## أم أحمد

ديدي
خيااااااااااانة
يعني انتي يا ست هانم بتدخلي المنتدي اهوووو
طيب عدي سلمي صبحي ارمي وردة حتي
او ابعتيلي القمر بتاعي يلعب معايا شوية
نورتي يا ديدي تاني
ويا رب تكوني انتي وحبيبة قلبي بخير
ويلا بقي عاوزين نشوفك كتير زي زمان :f: 

ايمااااااان الف مبروك يا قمر :f: 

عبير هاخنقك يعني هاخنقك ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا مشكلتى ان الهاكرز بيخشوا يكتبوا حاجات غريبة بإسمى


ايوووووووووووووووووون صح صح
انا شفتهم  :: 




> يا سلام عليكى يا إيمو يا كاشفااااهم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أولا إزيك يا ديدى يارب تكونى بخير إن شاء الله
> 
> وثانيا أنا عرفتك إزاى أقولك يا ستى أنا
> 
> ...


انا قلتلهاااااااااااااااااااااااا بلاش ايمو  :: 

ايمو قلبت كرومبو وفضلت تبحث وتتوغل وتنظر وتحلل
يا دماااااااااااااااااااغك يا ايمو  :: 
برافو عليكى ياقمراية
 :f2: 




> نورتي يا ديدي .. وألف مبروك ما جالك - وعقبال ما تفرحي بيها وبأخواتها يارب  
> 
> مبروك يا ايمان   - بس ما تخديش عليها - اهدي شوية ، خلينا ناكل عيش 
> 
> 
> قرايب ديدي اللي ف المنتدى زادوا واحد - أصل أنا خطبت روفان


اقف فى الطابوررررررررررررررررر
ايه هى كوسة كدا وببساطة
مش تقدم طلب الاول وتشوف المطلوب ؟؟
دى روووووووووووووووووووووووووووفى يا ابنى روووووووووووووووووووووووفى 
مبدئيا ابتدى حوش البامبرز
واستنى اسال مامتها بتستخدم لها نوع ايه  :: 




> أنا أنا  
> 
> الله يبارك فيكى يا بيرو 
> 
> ودا العادى من بنك مصر 
> 
> يابنتى دى قدراااااات خاصه
> 
> تعليمى عالى أوى
> ...


ايوووووووووووووون البنك بنكنا
ومع بنك مصر هتشوف اللى عمرررررررررررك ماشفته  ::shit:: 
سوس سوس سوس
بلاش انتى مع الطلبات  ::uff:: 

دا انا هعمل من انا فى موضوع خفى
وتوب سيكرت 
بس هبقى افتن واقولك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مبروك حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *بسم الله ماشاء الله 
> 
> برافوا إيمو  ... عرفتى إزاى إنها ديدى
> 
> والف الف مبارك عليكى التقييم
> 
> وعقبالى يااااااااااااااااااارب
> 
> ديــــــــدى ... 
> ...


ايووووووووووووووووووووون
شكر حاف كدا من غر لموناضة
وكمان غايبة من الحلقة ومزوغة
مااااااااااااااااشى
انا هخلى من انا الجى يعذبك  ::-s: 



> اهلا اهلا اهلا ديدى 
> 
> كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار  ة
> 
> 
> من يوم ما قبضوا عليك فى سويسرا بفلوس مسابقة  الاوسكار 
> 
> من يومها وانا عاوز اقولك 
> 
> ...


ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششش
تم سحب الرصيد من بنك سويسرا الخاص باستاذ اسكندرانى
ووضعه فى حسابى
يالا طالما انا اللى فتنت بقى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> *نشنت يا فالح... 
> 
> على العموم عصام كابو على نفس وزن ديدي 
> بالظبط زى
> شيخ البلد خلف ولد.. هو نفسه.. سترينجر ان ذا نايت
>    
> *





> *انا كيت
> 
> ايه ده هى الحلقة خلصت و من انا اتعرفت كمان 
> 
> محلش اصلى كنت بامشى كوة الكزمة الاول  
> 
> حلى الحموم
> 
> اولاً حمد الله على السلامة يا ديدي 
> ...


بالظببببببببببببببببببط
نفس الوزن وتشابه الحروف  :: 
صحى النوم يا دووووووووووووووووووك
استعد من انا الجاى فى الطريق

نورت اخى الغالى
حتى لو متأخر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ديدي
> خيااااااااااانة
> يعني انتي يا ست هانم بتدخلي المنتدي اهوووو
> طيب عدي سلمي صبحي ارمي وردة حتي
> او ابعتيلي القمر بتاعي يلعب معايا شوية
> نورتي يا ديدي تاني
> ويا رب تكوني انتي وحبيبة قلبي بخير
> ويلا بقي عاوزين نشوفك كتير زي زمان
> 
> ...


غلبببببببببببببببببت اقولك
من انا بيسلم عليكى
من انا بيكلم معاكى
من انا من انا
اييييييييييييييه بكلم نفسى ولا ايييييييييييييييييييييه
دوختينى
ركززززززززززززززززززززى  :Ranting2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مبروك يا ايمان   - بس ما تخديش عليها - اهدي شوية ، خلينا ناكل عيش


الله يبارك فيك أ/عبدالرحيم



> *بسم الله ماشاء الله 
> 
> برافوا إيمو  ... عرفتى إزاى إنها ديدى
> 
> والف الف مبارك عليكى التقييم
> 
> وعقبالى يااااااااااااااااااارب
> 
> *


 :: 
الله يبارك فيكى يا لولتى  :f2: 

دا العادى إنى أعرف من أنا  :: 




> *
> 
> ثانيا بقى لازم ابارك لايمان على التوقع.. تسلم الدماغ يا ايمان
> 
>  *


 ::   ::   :: 

شكرا يادكتور




> ايمااااااان الف مبروك يا قمر
> 
> عبير هاخنقك يعني هاخنقك


إنتى لسه فاكره يا أم أحمد  :4: 

نورتى يا قمر  :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*

لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله

والله ياعبير  
أنا نفسى أعرف حاجه واحده بس

من أنا ده

مين بيفطمه على تدويخنا

ال وأنا بأقول إيمان أخت ضابط شرطه


ماعلينا

المره الجيه ياعبير  إبقى فطمينى بدرى على منأنا ولوكسبت حأعطيكالتقيم و
10 رصيد للى يدلنى عليه

عموما

مبروك يإيمان والله

كيدى الرأأأأأأأأأأاات كمان وكمانهههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## the_chemist

يا عم وجدى

إيمان من هنا

من المنصووووووووووووووووورة

عارفين

الجمال + الذكاء + الخفة = المنصوووورة

وسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسع

ايمو كرومبو المنصورة

مبرووووووووووووووووك


لولي بلاش وحياتك حكاية مبارك الفوز دى

أحسن يصادر التقييم لحسابه

هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساااااااااااااااااء الخيييييييييييييييييييييير




طبعا من انا وحشكم اوى  :Icecream: 



ماهو دايما طيييييييييييييييييييييب  :Afro: 



وهااااااااااااااااااادى  :Bounce: 



وبررررررررررررررررررررىء  :Busted Red: 



ومبااااااااااااااااااااااشر  :3: 



فاقلت بلاش اغيب عليكم  :Hug2: 



وروحت لفيت فى المنتدى  :Nono: 



وتجولت  ::o: 






وتوغلت  :Oneeye: 





ودورت  :Shock2: 




وهووووووووووووووووووب  :W00t1: 


قبضت عليه  :3: 


وورونا الشطارة  :Play Ball: 







معاااااااااااااااااكم 




ضيفنا العزيز


*مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا*







اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...

الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




التخمينات للعضو ثلاث مرات فقط
والتخمين الرابع هيحسب للى بعده



التخمين يكون بشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*




ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة


اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة




والتوقع يتم بعد أن يبدأ الضيف بالإجابة عن الأسئلة
وممنوع التوقع التخمينى



ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا




وان شاء الله معك
متابعوووووووووووووون



اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا اهلا اهلا اهلا
ضيف طيب اهووووووووووووو ياجماعة
بس انتوا ابعدوا عنه السووووووووووس
واخدالى بالك يا ايمااااااااااااااااان  :3:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا أهلا يا أهلا

إنت جييييييييييت شهقه يا رمضان

يا مرحبا يا مرحبا

من غير لف ولا دوران قول م الأخر إنت مين وخلصنا

لأنى هاأعرفك هاأعرفك

ولو إنت ماتعرفنيش إسأل عنى من أنا اللى سبقووووك  :: 

إيمان ... أخت ضابط شرطه .... 2 تقييم ... والتالت فى الطريق   ::

----------


## the_chemist

هاتووووووووووووووووووه

ابعت بالذوق وبالراحة ع الخاص وقولي انت ميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا هلا يا هلا



حد يوقف ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة يا جماعة



معلش يا ايمي

شوية بس على ما نشوف المحظوظ اللي جيلنا برجليه ده



عبير


ربنا يستر


قوليله من أولها يقصر..و يخليه لذييييييييييييذ

اخدالي بالك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
مش من اولها ياماما الله يكرررررررررررمك
طيب حتى استنى لما يرد ونجيب رجله  :: 

يامن انااااااااااا
انا حذررررررررررررررررتك انت حر  :: 


ابو امنية
تدفع كام وابعتلك انا  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا هلا يا هلا
> 
> 
> 
> حد يوقف ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة يا جماعة
> 
> 
> 
> معلش يا ايمي
> ...


والله قايلاااااااااااااااااااااااااله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

بص بقي

متخافش من ايمى

دى بنوتة رقيقة وطييييييييييييييبة

والتقييمين اللى أخدتهم كان واحد منهم لما عرفت نفسها في من أنا؟ برضوا

ماشي

أنت بقي

راء ولا نوووووووووووووووون

واسمك الرباعى ورقمك الأومى

يعنى تصور بطاقتك 17 نسخة وش وقفا

قصدى شعر ودقن

يوووووووووووووه

قصدى وش وضهر وتبعتها بسرعة البرق

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

انا جيت

و بعد التحليل صايم و فاطر  :: 

اتوقع بيدو

اه لامؤاخذة

ازيك يا عبير

ازيك يا من أنا

اخر مرة اتصلت بيا كانت امتى يا من انا ؟

----------


## the_chemist

> ايمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> مش من اولها ياماما الله يكرررررررررررمك
> طيب حتى استنى لما يرد ونجيب رجله 
> 
> يامن انااااااااااا
> انا حذررررررررررررررررتك انت حر 
> 
> 
> ابو امنية
> تدفع كام وابعتلك انا


هأبعت لك البطة اللى عم وجدى بعتها لك في التوكتوك اللى اتعور فيه

وابعتى الرسالة ياللا بسرعة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*اتوقع

اخت ضابط شرطه



معلش ياجماعه كل واحد في سوقه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا اهلا اهلا اهلا
> ضيف طيب اهووووووووووووو ياجماعة
> بس انتوا ابعدوا عنه السووووووووووس
> واخدالى بالك يا ايمااااااااااااااااان


لا أسمع لا أرى لا أتكلم  ::evil:: 



> يا هلا يا هلا
> 
> 
> 
> حد يوقف ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة يا جماعة
> 
> 
> 
> معلش يا ايمي
> ...


مقدرش يا إيمى

الذكاء بيجرى فى دمى  :: 

مقدرش أشغل الجمجمه

بس علشان خاطرك

هاكبر الدى   ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريد
انت قلبتها صالون حلاقة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا جيت
> 
> و بعد التحليل صايم و فاطر 
> 
> اتوقع من انا هو بيدو
> 
> اللى بعدو
> ...


هو التحليل كان بالشريط ولا بتحليل الدم العادى يعنى

أنا عارف أن دمه زى السكر

وهيقول لى في ودنى بالراحة ياقموووووووووووووور

أيوه قول بقي

----------


## the_chemist

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريد
> انت قلبتها صالون حلاقة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هأعمل ايه يابيرو

ماهو قدامى في الشغل صالون حلاقة

يعنى اللى يجاور الحداد ينكوى بناره

هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## loly_h

> يا أهلا يا أهلا
> 
> إنت جييييييييييت شهقه يا رمضان
> 
> يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
> 
> من غير لف ولا دوران قول م الأخر إنت مين وخلصنا
> 
> لأنى هاأعرفك هاأعرفك
> ...





> هاتووووووووووووووووووه
> 
> ابعت بالذوق وبالراحة ع الخاص وقولي انت ميييييييييييييييييين


*ده بالشكل ده موش لعبة من أنــــــــا

ده قاتل مطلوب القبض عليه حى أوميت

من أنـــــــــــا

ربنا يستر عليك 

بس أمانة خليك طيب زى مابنت شهريار بتدعى

بدال مانفضل ندعى عليك 

أوك ... على رنات بأه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا جيت
> 
> و بعد التحليل صايم و فاطر 
> 
> اتوقع بيدو
> 
> اه لامؤاخذة
> ...





> *اتوقع
> 
> اخت ضابط شرطه
> 
> 
> 
> معلش ياجماعه كل واحد في سوقه*


اخى العزيز ليدر
اختى العزيزة هايدى

من ضمن شروط المسابقة الجديدة
هم عدم التوقع بشكل تخمينى
يعنى لازم منا انا يتواجد ويجاوب
وبعدها نبدأ بالتخمين
لان كدا اللعبة بتنتهى من قبل ما تبدأ

انا مبقتش احط اى بيانات عن من انا
علشان اعطى فرصة للضيف انه يجاوب معانا

المرة دى هنوافق على التخمينات
لان الشرط الجديد مكنش واضح
ولن يحسب اى توقع عشوائى بعد ذلك

برجاااااااااااااااااااااااااء

عدم التخمين قبل بداية الضيف فى الاجابة

دمتم بخير
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بص بقي
> 
> متخافش من ايمى
> 
> دى بنوتة رقيقة وطييييييييييييييبة


شكل حضرتك متعرفنيش  :: 




> *اتوقع
> 
> اخت ضابط شرطه
> 
> 
> 
> معلش ياجماعه كل واحد في سوقه*


أنا لأ طبعا

----------


## a_leader

يعنى التوقع بتاعى محسوب ولا نسأل الأول ؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

عندك كام سنة يا من أنا؟

مشاركاتك أكتر ولا أقل من ألفين مشاركه؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اخى العزيز ليدر
> اختى العزيزة هايدى
> 
> من ضمن شروط المسابقة الجديدة
> هم عدم التوقع بشكل تخمينى
> يعنى لازم منا انا يتواجد ويجاوب
> وبعدها نبدأ بالتخمين
> لان كدا اللعبة بتنتهى من قبل ما تبدأ
> 
> ...



*ادي النشره ؟؟! 

ماشي ياعم ماتضربش طيب عموما ممكن تلغي التخمين اللي مزعلك

انا توقعته بس علشان فرق نزول الحلقه من مشاركة إيمان مش كان كبير

وكأنها عارفه ان الحلقه نازله حالاً بس*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا هايدى يا فقاقا بيرو بعتتلى رساله خاصه بالحلقه الجديده

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إنت فين يا من أنا؟

----------


## عصام كابو

حد يخطف ايمان من هنا يا اخواننا   :Girl (18): 

ايماااااااااااااان لو توقعتى صح و سبقتينا المرة دى هتشوفى.. و قد اعذر من بنجر   :Girl:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> حد يخطف ايمان من هنا يا اخواننا  
> 
> ايماااااااااااااان لو توقعتى صح و سبقتينا المرة دى هتشوفى.. و قد اعذر من بنجر



 ::   ::   ::   :: 
ذكاء  فارط يا دكتور  :: 
أعمل إيه بس؟
ذنبى إيه إنى أذكى واحده فيك يا منتدى  :: 

من أنا بس ييجى وربنا يسهلها

صح يا من أنا إنت معانا ولا مع الناس التانيين؟

أهلاوى يعنى ودا العادى ولا مع التانيين ودا اللى مش عادى  ::  ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يعنى التوقع بتاعى محسوب ولا نسأل الأول ؟


لا يافندم تخمين حضرتك وتخمين هايدى محسوب المرة دى
لان الشرط جديد

صباح الخير
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ادي النشره ؟؟! 
> 
> ماشي ياعم ماتضربش طيب عموما ممكن تلغي التخمين اللي مزعلك
> 
> انا توقعته بس علشان فرق نزول الحلقه من مشاركة إيمان مش كان كبير
> 
> وكأنها عارفه ان الحلقه نازله حالاً بس*


هو انا لسه ضربت ؟؟
وبعدين التخمين مش مزعلنى ياسيكا توقع انتى
وفرق التوقيت بسيط وكمان فرق توقيتك  :: 
مش يمكن انتى من انا وبتعملى تموية  ::p: 

اطلع من دوووووووووووووول يا من انا  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

هو لسه نايم
صحوووووووووووووووووووووووووووة :: 


هو انا كل ما اجيب ضيف تطلع ناموسيته كحلى
ايه الحكاااااااااااااااااااااااية

----------


## بنت شهريار

من انااااااااااا
قوووووووووووووووووولى
اشتراكك فى المنتدى من امتى؟؟
مشاركاتك .. فوق الالف .. الالفين .. الثلاثة .. ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساااااااااااااااااء الخيييييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبعا من انا وحشكم اوى 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*صباح الخير

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بس انتوا ابعدوا عنه السووووووووووس


* الفنيك موجود*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا أهلا يا أهلا
> 
> إنت جييييييييييت شهقه يا رمضان
> 
> يا مرحبا يا مرحبا



 ::$:   ::$: 
*ميرسي*

  ::$: 




> من غير لف ولا دوران قول م الأخر إنت مين وخلصنا
> 
> لأنى هاأعرفك هاأعرفك
> 
> ولو إنت ماتعرفنيش إسأل عنى من أنا اللى سبقووووك 
> 
> إيمان ... أخت ضابط شرطه .... 2 تقييم ... والتالت فى الطريق



على فكرة .. الجبنة القريش و العسل الأسود مفيدين .. تقومي بالسلامة إن شاء الله  :Lol2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هاتووووووووووووووووووه
> 
> ابعت بالذوق وبالراحة ع الخاص وقولي انت ميييييييييييييييييين


*حاضر

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا هلا يا هلا


*ميرسي

*




> حد يوقف ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة يا جماعة
> 
> معلش يا ايمي
> 
> شوية بس على ما نشوف المحظوظ اللي جيلنا برجليه ده
> 
> عبير
> 
> 
> ...


*أنا جيت أهو .. هاروح أقصر و جاي تاني عشان نسيت .. مش هاغيب* 

 :W00t1:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بص بقي



 :Fear2: 




> متخافش من ايمى
> 
> دى بنوتة رقيقة وطييييييييييييييبة
> 
> والتقييمين اللى أخدتهم كان واحد منهم لما عرفت نفسها في من أنا؟ برضوا
> 
> ماشي


*.. ماشي ..* 





> أنت بقي
> 
> راء ولا نوووووووووووووووون


 :PYTAJNIK: 




> واسمك الرباعى ورقمك الأومى
> 
> يعنى تصور بطاقتك 17 نسخة وش وقفا
> 
> قصدى شعر ودقن
> 
> يوووووووووووووه
> 
> قصدى وش وضهر وتبعتها بسرعة البرق


 :Robot: 



*عايز جواز السفر كمان .. ؟*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ميرسي*
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> على فكرة .. الجبنة القريش و العسل الأسود مفيدين .. تقومي بالسلامة إن شاء الله


 ::   ::   ::   :: 

ماااااااااشى

ربنا يجيبه بالسلامه 

ونعزمك فى السبوع إن شاء الله  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> * الفنيك موجود*


 :gp: 

كده يبقا حد عارفنى وبيهزر معايا كمان

وأدى أول معلومه  :hey:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> *
> 
> 
> *عايز جواز السفر كمان .. ؟*


بعد الإطلاع على معلومات البطاقه
بس كان نفسى أشوف الصوره أوى  :Saddam:   :: 
إذننننننننننننننن 

احترسووووووو   :Baby:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اللماضه دى شكل هايدى أو مصراويه جدااا

بس الصبر حلووووووو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم


*.. عليكم السلام و رحمة الله ..*





> انا جيت
> 
> و بعد التحليل صايم و فاطر


*.. ألف سلامة عليك ..* 



> اتوقع بيدو


* للأسف ..* 





> ازيك يا من أنا


*.. عايز أنام ..* 



> اخر مرة اتصلت بيا كانت امتى يا من انا ؟


* .. حضرتك معاك رقمي ؟ ..*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

الأوووول

أتوقع من أنا هو a_leader

*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*انا اتوقع مصراويه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اتوقع
> 
> اخت ضابط شرطه
> 
> 
> 
> معلش ياجماعه كل واحد في سوقه*


 :hey: 

 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنا عارف أن دمه زى السكر
> 
> وهيقول لى في ودنى بالراحة ياقموووووووووووووور
> 
> أيوه قول بقي


*توووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> من أنـــــــــــا
> 
> ربنا يستر عليك 
> 
> بس أمانة خليك طيب زى مابنت شهريار بتدعى
> 
> بدال مانفضل ندعى عليك 
> 
> أوك ... على رنات بأه*


*

.. بيدي غير متاح حاليا ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عندك كام سنة يا من أنا؟


 ::mazika:: 
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,gray,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
للإنسان أسنان ثنايا رباعيه= و أنيـاب كـل الضـواحك أربـع
طواحن ضعف السـت أربع أخـر=نواجذ فاعلمها إذ العلم أرفع[/poem]

 ::stpd:: 



> مشاركاتك أكتر ولا أقل من ألفين مشاركه؟


*.. مشاركاتي حاليا 1247 مشاركة ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إنت فين يا من أنا؟


*
.. كنت بطبخ ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إنت عضو ولا مشرف يا من أنا؟

وإسمك من كام مقطع؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

:Bye: 
يامن انا إسمك عربي ولا إنجليزي ؟
حالياً أنت مشرف ولا عضو ؟
تحت التلاتين ولا فوق التلاتين ؟
من سنة كام وأنت وسطينا في المنتدى ... 
كا الأسئلة عن شخصيتك الحقيقة مش شخصية من أنا  ::-s: ؟

أنت ماجاوبتش على أى سؤال حتى الان ...
بنت شهريار ...  :Gun2: 
أعملي حاجة لأنه كده مش ماشي على قوانين المسابقة  :gp: 
جاى تاني
محدش يمشي ....

----------


## ديدي

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
عاوزه اقولكم انكم بجد بجد وحشتونى جدااا
 ووحشنى وجودى فى وسطكم بس هى الظروف اللى منعتنى عنكم
والحمد لله انها كانت ظروف حلوة 
وليكم جميعا سلام كبير اوى من روفى

----------


## ديدي

> *ايمااااااااااااان برضووووووو الي عرفتك يا ديدي*
> *يا بنتي هي كانت ما تعرفنيش وعرفتني هههههههههههههههه*
> *بس حمد الله على السلامه يا قمر اخبار النونو الجديد ايه ؟؟*


منورة الموضوع يا مي
واضح ان ايمى دى فعلا سوسة هههههه
الله يسلمك يا حبيبتى
والنونو الحمد لله بخير بس مطلعه عينى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *.. ماشي ..* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا عاوزة اعرف البطاقة مكتوب الوظيفة فيها ايه
جالى حووووووووول ومعرفتش اقراها  :: 


مساء الخيرات
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [/COLOR]بنت شهريار ... 
> أعملي حاجة لأنه كده مش ماشي على قوانين المسابقة 
> جاى تاني
> محدش يمشي ....
> [/COLOR][/FONT]


حاضرررررررررررررررررررررررررر
انا مسكاهم اهم كلهم وقافلة الباب
بس انت متتأخرررررررررررررش  :Bicycle:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا من انا
لك قرايب او اخوات فى المنتدى ؟؟
وبلاش الله يكرمك كلكم اخواتى واهلى وزمالك ::

----------


## the_chemist

> شكل حضرتك متعرفنيش


لا طبعاً عارفك

وياما جيتى فطرتى عندى في المطعم

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> *ميرسي*
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> على فكرة .. الجبنة القريش و العسل الأسود مفيدين .. تقومي بالسلامة إن شاء الله


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يخرب عقلك   :Bicycle:

----------


## the_chemist

> اللماضه دى شكل هايدى أو مصراويه جدااا
> 
> بس الصبر حلووووووو


يابنتى

البطاقة بتقول ذكر ومتجوز كمان

يعنى تم إعتقاله

طيب تم إعتقالك كااااااااااااام مرة

----------


## the_chemist

> انا عاوزة اعرف البطاقة مكتوب الوظيفة فيها ايه
> جالى حووووووووول ومعرفتش اقراها 
> 
> 
> مساء الخيرات


مدير تجارى في شركة cma

أى خُدعة

بس أنا شاكك في الصورة دى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إذن

أول توقع

مسيو ليدر


ثانى توقع

أبو أمنيه  أ/الكيميائى


ثالث توقع

إحتياطى برضه

محدش عارف الزمن مخبي إيه  :: 

و والله يا زمن لا بإدينا زرعنا الشوك  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> إذن
> 
> أول توقع
> 
> مسيو ليدر
> 
> 
> ثانى توقع
> 
> ...



لما تيجى تشترى الفطار الصبح هأقول لك

أنا هو من أنا ولا مش أنا

تصبحي علي خير  :Baby2: 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ديدي

> *لااااا محدش يقول إنه عرف ديدي قبلي*  
> *إيمااااااااااان..عاوزاكي في مشوار صغير يا دوبك لغاية جوانتنامو* 
> ** 
> *برافو عليك بجد انك عرفتيها مع انك جيتي في وقت هي غايبة فيه*  
> 
> *ديدي حمدالله على السلامة يا قمر..عرفتك أول لما قلتي إنك ليك قرايب في المنتدى* 
> *ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله..ألف مبروك الآنسة روفي ربنا يباركلك فيها يارب و يجعلها قرة عين ليك..* 
> *بس هو يعني إيه روفان*  
> 
> ...


 ميرسى يا شعاع ربنا يخاليكى ياقمر
واضح انك أروبة
روفان ياستى اسم حمامة الكعبة وبعد البحث المكثف اكتشفت انه كمان اسم زهرة
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> 


إيييييييييييييييييييه الإيموشن ده ... 
ياخوفي لأكون فهمتك يابنت شهريار  :3:

----------


## ديدي

> *ديدى* 
> 
> *ياللهووووووووووووووووول* 
> 
> *حمد لله على السلامة يا ديدى وألف مبروك الست روفان ومش مهم التقييم المرة دى كمان >>>> ال يعنى اتقيم قبل كده * 
> 
> 
> *حمد الله ع السلامة*


 الله يسلمك يا أهلاوى على فكرة انا كمان زوجى أهلاوى شديد
خيرها فى غيرها ماتزعلش على التقييم
كل من أنا وانت طيب

----------


## the_chemist

هو الأستاذ دراجون لازق هنا المرة دى بشكل غرييييييييييييييب

أتوقع دراجون شادو

أو ظل التنين اللى جاى من الصين

----------


## ديدي

> يا سلام عليكى يا إيمو يا كاشفااااهم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أولا إزيك يا ديدى يارب تكونى بخير إن شاء الله
> 
> وثانيا أنا عرفتك إزاى أقولك يا ستى أنا
> 
> ...


 أهلا ازيك يا كاشفااااااهم
كرومبو يا خواتى
لا فعلا الواحد يخاف منك عبير حذرتنى وانا مكنتش مصدقه
الله يسلمك روفى كمان بتسلم عليكى كتير  :Baby2:  :Hug2:

----------


## ديدي

> نورتي يا ديدي .. وألف مبروك ما جالك - وعقبال ما تفرحي بيها وبأخواتها يارب  
> 
> مبروك يا ايمان  - بس ما تخديش عليها - اهدي شوية ، خلينا ناكل عيش  
> 
> 
> قرايب ديدي اللي ف المنتدى زادوا واحد - أصل أنا خطبت روفان


 الله يبارك فيك ميرسى عقبال ما افرح بيكم كل بنات وشباب المنتدى
بس معلش بقى هانظر فى امرك فى موضوع خطوبة روفان دا
بصراحة العرسان واقفين طابور حتى اسأل عبير  :: 
وهى تقول ماخدوش يا بابا ماخدوش يا بابا

----------


## ديدي

> *بسم الله ماشاء الله* 
> 
> *برافوا إيمو ... عرفتى إزاى إنها ديدى* 
> *والف الف مبارك عليكى التقييم* 
> *وعقبالى يااااااااااااااااااارب* 
> *ديــــــــدى ...*  
> *زعلانة منك جدا أوى خالص* 
> *علشان إنتى والله وحشانى يخونك الأوسكار وأيامه* 
> *وحلقة من الحلقات الجميلة وبالرغم من إجاباتك* 
> ...


 الله يسلمك يا لولى يا حبيبتى 
اوعى تزعلى منى ابدا والله غيابى عنكم غصب عنى دعواتكم لى
سبحان الله مكنتش ممكن اتخيل انى اغيب عن المنتدى يوم واحد
مش ممكن ابدا يخونى الأوسكار ولا أيامى الحلوة هنا 
وان شاء الله احاول اتواجد على اد ما اقدر
حقيقى وحشتونى أوى أوى  :Love:

----------


## ديدي

> اهلا اهلا اهلا ديدى 
> 
> كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار  ة
> 
> 
> من يوم ما قبضوا عليك فى سويسرا بفلوس مسابقة الاوسكار 
> 
> من يومها وانا عاوز اقولك 
> 
> ...


 أخى العزيز اسكندرانى 
انت لسه فاكر فلوس الأوسكار كان لازم أأمن مستقبل البيبى  :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby: 
بنت شهريار اللى بلغت عنى كويس انك قلت لى هههههههههه وانا بقول بردوا مين اللى عملها فيه
صدقنى انا افتقدتكم اكتر ربنا مايحرمنى منكم أبدا
المنتدى منور بيكم كلكم 
كل سنة وحضرتك بألف خير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> هو الأستاذ دراجون لازق هنا المرة دى بشكل غرييييييييييييييب
> 
> أتوقع دراجون شادو
> 
> أو ظل التنين اللى جاى من الصين


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ::-s:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الله يبارك فيك ميرسى عقبال ما افرح بيكم كل بنات وشباب المنتدى
> بس معلش بقى هانظر فى امرك فى موضوع خطوبة روفان دا
> بصراحة العرسان واقفين طابور حتى اسأل عبير 
> وهى تقول ماخدوش يا بابا ماخدوش يا بابا


على يدددددددددددددددددددددددددددى
وبعدين خلى بالك 
انت لازم تطلبها من انا الاول
منا بنت عمه مامتها 
يعنى هى فى مقام بنت بنت بنت بنتى  ::

----------


## ديدي

> *انا كيت*
> 
> *ايه ده هى الحلقة خلصت و من انا اتعرفت كمان*  
> *محلش اصلى كنت بامشى كوة الكزمة الاول *  
> *حلى الحموم* 
> *اولاً حمد الله على السلامة يا ديدي*  
> *ثانيا بقى لازم ابارك لايمان على التوقع.. تسلم الدماغ يا ايمان* 
> 
> * *


صحى النوم يا دكتور عصام
الله يسلمك  :f:

----------


## ديدي

> ديدي
> خيااااااااااانة
> يعني انتي يا ست هانم بتدخلي المنتدي اهوووو
> طيب عدي سلمي صبحي ارمي وردة حتي
> او ابعتيلي القمر بتاعي يلعب معايا شوية
> نورتي يا ديدي تاني
> ويا رب تكوني انتي وحبيبة قلبي بخير
> ويلا بقي عاوزين نشوفك كتير زي زمان
> 
> ...


 حبيبة قلبى الغالية أم أحمد
والله البنت عبير تستاهل الخنق مفيش أى مشكلة  :: 
المنتدى منور بيكى يا حبيبتى
أما بخصوص القمر فمطلعة عينى وحياتك  :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby2:  :Baby2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مدير تجارى في شركة cma
> 
> أى خُدعة
> 
> بس أنا شاكك في الصورة دى


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشاء الله يا ابو امنية  :Dribble: 
مش ار دا حسد  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا بس ييجى وربنا يسهلها


*

.. جيت ..* 



> صح يا من أنا إنت معانا ولا مع الناس التانيين؟


*.. أنا معكم .. و بكم .. و لكم ..* 




> أهلاوى يعنى ودا العادى ولا مع التانيين ودا اللى مش عادى  ؟


*.. أهلاوي جدا .. و شعاري " أهلي و إن ضنوا علىّ كرام " .. *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اطلع من دوووووووووووووول يا من انا


*.. سأطلع ..*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا لهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي  :Poster Spam: 
بطاقة رقم قومي مين اللي مصدقينها دي .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يا جماعة ده جايبها من جوجل ولازقها هنا 
اهي

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> يا لهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي 
> بطاقة رقم قومي مين اللي مصدقينها دي .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> يا جماعة ده جايبها من جوجل ولازقها هنا 
> اهي


شاكك فيك يامصراوية  ::007:: 
أصل الشقاوة وخفة الدم المرة دي شبهك خالص ... :f2: 
أدخلي بمن أنا وردي على اسئلتي  ::-s:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه الحكاااااااااااااااااااااااية


*كــان فيــــه اســــد كبييييييير وشـــرااااني 

كان يمشــي في الغـــابه ويأكـــل مــن حشـــــائش الارض المــــزهره ...

المهم .. وبينما الاسد يمشي .. وقف عنــد سوبر ماركت .. 

وكان اللي يبيع فيها الفيل ابو زلومه .. فنظر اليه الاســد بكبرياء وقــال له: 

اعطني ميرندا ياهذا ............... 

فقال الفيل : اتريد ميرندا فراوله ام ميرند حمظيات ..... 

فتبسم الاسد وقال : لقد اضحكت بطني ياهذا .. الا تعلم ان الميرندا فراوله 

هي شراب الملوك والعظماء وان الغابه تزهر بالفراوله اللذيذه .. 

هيا اعطني ميرندا حمضيات ثكلتك ام جدة اللي جابوك .. 

لاترفش في بطنك ياكلب ...... 

فضحك الفيل ضحكة اهتزت لها جنبات المكــــان وذهب مهرولا لإحضـــار 

السفن اب ...... .. 

المهم اخــذ الأســد الببســـي وغــادر المكــان علــى عجـــل .. 

لكي يبحــث عــن فريســـه جميلة الوجـــه .. 

وممشــوقة القـــوام لهــا عينــان تســـر النـــاضرين .. 

المهـــم .. ان الاســد لقــى ارنــب صغيـــر يتنطط في ارجــاء الغــابه .. 

ويمرح بين الحقول 

فتقدم اليه الاســد بثقـــه 

كــأنه سفينـــه تختـــــال في رمـــال الصحـــراء الحـــارقه

فقــال الاســـد للارنب .. مارأيك ان اشــاركك اللعب ياصغيــري !!!.؟؟

فرد الارنب بدهــاء يفوووق الوصف ويدل على ذكاء الارنب:تريد ان تلعب معي .. عاااادي لي الشرف العظيم

فقال الاسد والشرر يتطاير من عينيه .. 

مارأيك ياصغيري ان نلعب عروســه وعريــس ... 

وآخــذ انا دور العسكــري وانت تأخذ دور الحرامـــي 

المهم .. طلب الاســد من الارنب الصغير ان يختبئ في مكــان .. 

لكي يبحث الاسد عنــــه .. وكان الاسد مبيت النيه على التهــام الارنب .... 

المهم .. ذهب الارنب وتخفــى وراء احدى السيــارات ... 

وكان الاسد مغمض عين ومفتح عين .. 

عشان يشوف وين سوف يختفي هذا الارنب اللعين ... 

وعندما بدأت اللعبــه اخذ الاسد يمشي وكانه يبحث عن الارنب المكار .. 

وهو يعرف مكانه .. وجاء الاســـد من خلــف الارنب لكي يلهمه على عجــل 

دون ان يلحظ الارنب ذلك ... .. وعند هذه اللحظــه .. 

قفــز الارنب المكـــار قفزه مدويه .. 

وباغـــت الاســد بهجـــوم مضــاد ليس له مثيــل .. 

ولطم الاسد على وجنته .. فأخــذ الاســد يهرب مهرولا .. 

والارنب كافخ وراءه .. والاسد يهرول.. وكأن على رأسه الطير..

والارنب .. وراه يحاول الامساك بة ....

ووثب الارنب على الاســـد من الخلف .. حتى ارداه ارضا ..... 

وعندها التهم الارنب الاســد .. وخلــص الغـــابه من شروره .. 

وعاشت الحيوانات .. في فرح وسرور .. 


*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

برضه شاكك فيك يامصراوية ...
إيه السرعة دي
وشاكك كمان في أخت ضابط شرطة ...
دي مش توقعات يابنت شهريار  :3:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*الله دة من انا بيحكي حدوتة قبل النوم كمان
والله مروقنا يا من انا 
بس بقولك يا ساره ما تيجي تحكالي على الماسنجر احلى*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انااااااااااا
> قوووووووووووووووووولى
> اشتراكك فى المنتدى من امتى؟؟


*.. سبتمبر 2004 ..* 




> مشاركاتك .. فوق الالف .. الالفين .. الثلاثة .. ؟؟


*.. حاليا أكثر من 1248 مشاركة ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *كــان فيــــه اســــد كبييييييير وشـــرااااني 
> 
> كان يمشــي في الغـــابه ويأكـــل مــن حشـــــائش الارض المــــزهره ...
> 
> المهم .. وبينما الاسد يمشي .. وقف عنــد سوبر ماركت .. 
> 
> وكان اللي يبيع فيها الفيل ابو زلومه .. فنظر اليه الاســد بكبرياء وقــال له: 
> 
> اعطني ميرندا ياهذا ............... 
> ...


قلبي يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااان

 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

ربنا يسامحك يا من أنا

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بلوبيف مى من أنا هو مسيو ليدر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماااااااااشى
> 
> ربنا يجيبه بالسلامه 
> 
> ونعزمك فى السبوع إن شاء الله


*

يادي الكرم .. يادي الكرم ..و ياسيدي لو في فتة و بعدها فيروز أناناس

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> كده يبقا حد عارفنى وبيهزر معايا كمان
> 
> وأدى أول معلومه


*.. مش شفت حاجة .. ياريت حضرتك ترفعيها تاني على هريدي من فضلك ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اللماضه دى شكل هايدى أو مصراويه جدااا


*.. للأسف ..* 




> بس الصبر حلووووووو


*.. لأنهم زودوا السكر شوية .. حالا أجيب لحضرتك فنجان ع الريحة ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> الأوووول
> 
> أتوقع من أنا هو a_leader
> 
> *


*.. للأسف .. كنت أراهن أنك أول من سيعرفني .. حسابنا بعدين ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *انا اتوقع مصراويه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> *


.. للأسف ( مكرر ) .. تلعبي على التوقعين الباقيين ؟ ..  ::xx::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هو في اييييييييييييييييييه هو اي حد معدي يقول مصراوية يا جماعة حرام عليكوا بقى انا بقيت ماشية جنب الحيط تحبوا ادخل جوا الحيط عشان ترتاحوا  ::  

استاذ ابراهيييييييم 
مش انا وبعدين لو انا كنت هتلاقي عندك اغنية بتتحمل لوحدها  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اتوقع 
بابا ايمن رشدي 
او عصفور الشعر
وخلي التوفع الثالث شوية

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إنت عضو ولا مشرف يا من أنا؟


*.. نحن أسرة واحدة .. شعارنا لا مساس بوحدتنا فكلنا أعضاء ..*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> شاكك فيك يامصراوية 
> أصل الشقاوة وخفة الدم المرة دي شبهك خالص ...
> أدخلي بمن أنا وردي على اسئلتي


حاااااااااااااضر يا استاذ ابراهيم 
هدخل بمن انا بس على شرط  :y: 

































































تقبضني الاول  ::evil:: 

 ::  

 :hey:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وإسمك من كام مقطع؟


*.. في اللغة العربية ستة حروف قطع " ا - د - ذ - ر - ز - و " .. فيكون حينئذ لفظ " القاهرة " مكون من أربعة مقاطع " ا - لقا - هر - ة " .. فماذا تقصدين بسؤالك ؟ ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> برضه شاكك فيك يامصراوية ...
> إيه السرعة دي
> وشاكك كمان في أخت ضابط شرطة ...
> دي مش توقعات يابنت شهريار


 :2: 
أنا إزاى ومن أنا موجود وأنا أونلاين ؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يامن انا إسمك عربي ولا إنجليزي ؟
> حالياً أنت مشرف ولا عضو ؟
> تحت التلاتين ولا فوق التلاتين ؟
> من سنة كام وأنت وسطينا في المنتدى ... 
> كا الأسئلة عن شخصيتك الحقيقة مش شخصية من أنا ؟
> 
> أنت ماجاوبتش على أى سؤال حتى الان ...
> بنت شهريار ... 
> أعملي حاجة لأنه كده مش ماشي على قوانين المسابقة 
> ...


*

..أهلا بحضرتك ..

.. أعجبني أنك وحدك من حددت أن الأسئلة عن شخصيتي الحقيقية .. 
إجابة السؤال الأول :-
عربي
إجابة السؤال الثاني :-
كلنا أعضاء أستاذي .. أسرة واحدة .. و يد بيد .. شعارنا .. الكل فى واحد ..  
إجابة السؤال الثالث :-
.. قلبي تحت الثلاثين .. وعقلي يقترب من الستين .. وعمري لا يحسب بالسنين ..
إجابة السؤال الرابع :-
أعتقد من ثلاث سنوات غير أني لم أكن وسطكم يوما فلطالما عشقت الجلوس بجوار النافذة .. 

على الرحب و السعة يا أستاذ   Dragon Shadow
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

1- أتوقع حكيم عيون
3- أتوقع بنت شهريار

التوقع الثاني هأخليه شوية ....  :Baby2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من انا
> لك قرايب او اخوات فى المنتدى ؟؟
> وبلاش الله يكرمك كلكم اخواتى واهلى وزمالك


*.. قطعا لي أقارب في المنتدى ..*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> حاااااااااااااضر يا استاذ ابراهيم 
> هدخل بمن انا بس على شرط 
> 
> 
> تقبضني الاول


بيقفشوا في إللي دمهم خفيف  ::evil::  ...
أنت محتاجة حد يقبض عليكي مش يقيضك ...  ::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أنا إزاى ومن أنا موجود وأنا أونلاين ؟؟؟



بتحصل في أحسن العائلات ...  :: 
لاب توب وجهاز عادي  :2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يخرب عقلك


*
.. ميرسي .. 

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب تم إعتقالك كااااااااااااام مرة


* .. مرة واحدة ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا

لو سمحت عاوزه أعرف

نوع موبايلك؟

أخر رقم إتصل بيك؟

وجهك من النوع المألوف؟

اتغديت إيه النهارده؟؟؟


يمكن أفهم حاجه  :l2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

من انا هل انت ممن يدخنون اي هل انت مدخن اي بتشرب سجاير ؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بتحصل في أحسن العائلات ... 
> لاب توب وجهاز عادي 
> [/CENTER]


فكره برضه  :y:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إذن
> 
> أول توقع
> 
> مسيو ليدر


* .. للأسف ..* 




> ثانى توقع
> 
> أبو أمنيه  أ/الكيميائى


* .. للأسف ..* 




> ثالث توقع
> 
> إحتياطى برضه
> 
> محدش عارف الزمن مخبي إيه 
> 
> و والله يا زمن لا بإدينا زرعنا الشوك


*.. توشكين على الخسارة هذه المرة .. شادية مش تنفعك .. فكري ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو الأستاذ دراجون لازق هنا المرة دى بشكل غرييييييييييييييب
> 
> أتوقع دراجون شادو
> 
> أو ظل التنين اللى جاى من الصين


*.. مازالت ردودك ( مختزلة ) .. تحتاج ( لتنشيط ) ذهنك قليلا أو فلتكن ( ثابت ) يا أستاذ ( كيميائي )
على توقعك ولا تساهم فى ( تطاير ) أفكار المشاركين ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا لهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي 
> بطاقة رقم قومي مين اللي مصدقينها دي .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> يا جماعة ده جايبها من جوجل ولازقها هنا 
> اهي


*..مش صح .. مش جيبتها من جوجل .. جيبتها من ياهو .. 
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> شاكك فيك يامصراوية 
> أصل الشقاوة وخفة الدم المرة دي شبهك خالص ...
> أدخلي بمن أنا وردي على اسئلتي


*.. رديت  ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *الله دة من انا بيحكي حدوتة قبل النوم كمان
> والله مروقنا يا من انا 
> بس بقولك يا ساره ما تيجي تحكالي على الماسنجر احلى*


*..ميرسي كتير ليكي  بس
.. خللينا هنا أحسن علشان مش أعرف تنسيقات الماسنجر ..*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*دة من انا سهرااااااااااااااااااان
طيب يا من انا احنا اتكلمنا في الماسنجر قبل كدة ؟؟
وايه الي مسهرك لغاية دلوقتي معندكش شغل لا كليه مثلا*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

بنت شهريار
ردي على السؤال ده الأول وماتمشيش بالترتيب وإلا تبقي متواطئة مع من أنا لتضليلنا...
السؤال :-
وفقاً للقوانين النيو لوك بتاعة حلقات من أنا ، ينفع حد يدخل المسابقة أكثر من مرة ؟
 :Play Ball:

----------


## بنت شهريار

برررررررررررررررررررررررىء يابيه  :Baby2: 




> بتحصل في أحسن العائلات ... 
> لاب توب وجهاز عادي 
> [/CENTER]


او انترنت اكسبلورر وفايرفوكس مع بعض
كنت بلعبها وانا صغننه  :: 



صباح الخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

> لا يافندم تخمين حضرتك وتخمين هايدى محسوب المرة دى
> لان الشرط جديد
> 
> صباح الخير


صباح النور مع انى زعلان منك لكن خلاص سماح المرة دى

 :f2: 

من أنا 

الميتينج اللى فات ده , انا اتصلت بيك ؟

بيدووووووووووووووو ( قصدى من انا  ::  ) عيالك فى سنة كام ؟

----------


## a_leader

> برررررررررررررررررررررررىء يابيه 
> 
> 
> 
> او انترنت اكسبلورر وفايرفوكس مع بعض
> كنت بلعبها وانا صغننه 
> 
> 
> 
> صباح الخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


يا بنت الإيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 

العيال تلعب استغماية و انتى بتلعبى انترنت اكسبلورر و فايرفوكس

الكبير كبير يا ناااااااااااااااااااس

 :: 

صباح الفل و سماح خلاص مش زعلان

----------


## عصام كابو

سلامو عليكو
تحياتى مستر من أنا   :: 
قبل ما أسألك أى سؤال
هابتدى باتنين من التوقعات المتهورة كالعادة  :: 

التوقع الاول......... إبن رشد المصرى

التوقع الثانى......... طائر الشرق

فاضل لى توقع هاسيبه للاخر... لغاية ما تبتدى الحلقة الـ 25  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اتوقع 
> بابا ايمن رشدي 
> او عصفور الشعر
> وخلي التوفع الثالث شوية


*.. إثبتي ( أو ) فكري بسرعة .. مش تغيبي .. *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> حاااااااااااااضر يا استاذ ابراهيم 
> هدخل بمن انا بس على شرط 
> قبضني الاول


*.. بالنص ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> 1- أتوقع حكيم عيون
> 3- أتوقع بنت شهريار
> 
> التوقع الثاني هأخليه شوية ....


*.. التوقع الثاني به " ريسك " كبير .. و التوقع الأول يؤخذ فى الحسبان .. 

.. إثبت ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من أنا
> 
> لو سمحت عاوزه أعرف
> 
> نوع موبايلك؟


*.. سامسونج F480 ..* :Biggrin: 



> أخر رقم إتصل بيك؟


*.. مندوب دعاية وحذفت رقمه.. * 




> وجهك من النوع المألوف؟


*.. أوي ..*

 ::no3:: 



> اتغديت إيه النهارده؟؟؟


*.. بيتزا ..*




> يمكن أفهم حاجه


*.. فهمتي ؟ ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من انا هل انت ممن يدخنون اي هل انت مدخن اي بتشرب سجاير ؟؟؟


*.. كلنا مدخنون بالفعل و ننقسم مابين التدخين السلبي و الإيجابي و المحصلة النهائية واحدة ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *.. سامسونج f480 ..*
> 
> 
> *.. مندوب دعاية وحذفت رقمه.. * 
> 
> 
> 
> *.. أوي ..*
> 
> ...


أقطه دراعى من لغلوغه لو كنت فهمت حاجه

----------


## شعاع من نور

> *.. للأسف .. كنت أراهن أنك أول من سيعرفني .. حسابنا بعدين ..*


*
إيه من أنا اللي واخد عليا ده..و بيقولي حسابنا بعدين 

ممممم..أتوقع من أنا هو زهراء
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب يا من انا احنا اتكلمنا في الماسنجر قبل كدة ؟؟
> *


*.. أتذكر أننا تكلمنا من قبل إن أسعفتني الذاكرة المتعبة ..*




> *
> وايه الي مسهرك لغاية دلوقتي معندكش شغل لا كليه مثلا*


*.. سهرت رغبة مني في استرجاع بعض الذكريات التي كنت فى أمس الحاجة لهمسها فى جنبات خاطري
.. و لأن شبح أنفلونزا الخنازير يطل بظلاله علينا فقد كثرت الأجازات و الغيابات.. و بعد برهة قليل من إعمال الفكر وفقا لمعطيات الواقع لم أجد مايعيق سهري فسهرت ..

*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا 
> 
> الميتينج اللى فات ده , انا اتصلت بيك ؟


*.. لا .. * 




> بيدووووووووووووووو ( قصدى من انا  ) عيالك فى سنة كام ؟


*.. للأسف ليسوا توائم ..*

----------


## العسل المر

التوقع الأول ... اليمامة 
التوقع التاني ... ناريمان

ولسه ... ::-s:

----------


## العسل المر

> .. التوقع الثاني به " ريسك " كبير


يا صباح البوكر ...  ::  ، عموماً أنا قولت ال Call بتاعي  ::-s:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> سلامو عليكو
> تحياتى مستر من أنا


*.. عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته .. مرحبا بك يا دكتور عصام ..* 




> قبل ما أسألك أى سؤال
> هابتدى باتنين من التوقعات المتهورة كالعادة


*.. لقد أسديت لي بفعلتك هذه معروفا كبيرا حيث بدأ الإرهاق يحاصرني و يفعل بي الأفاعيل ..* 




> التوقع الاول......... إبن رشد المصرى
> 
> التوقع الثانى......... طائر الشرق
> 
> فاضل لى توقع هاسيبه للاخر... لغاية ما تبتدى الحلقة الـ 25


*..لقد جئت بجديد إذا ما كنت قد نجحت فى لملة شتات ذاكرتي المبعثرة فى غابة الذكريات الكثيفة هنا و هناك

.. اثبت ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أقطه دراعى من لغلوغه لو كنت فهمت حاجه


*.. أ قطةٌ تقصدين أم دبدوباً ؟ ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *.. أ قطةٌ تقصدين أم دبدوباً ؟ ..*


 ::   :: 

وإن كنت أقصد دبدوبآ

فماذا أنتم فاعلــــــون ؟  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> إيه من أنا اللي واخد عليا ده..و بيقولي حسابنا بعدين 
> 
> ممممم..أتوقع من أنا هو زهراء
> *


*.. ليس كذلك أختاه غير أنه ليس بين الخيرين حساب و أنت من الأخيار ..
.. جئتينا بجديد أيضا وفق حيثيات ارتأت نفسك صوابها و اطمئننتي لها فكان توقعك الثاني قويا و مسببا ..
أترقب بفضول شديد توقعك الثالث ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> التوقع الأول ... اليمامة 
> التوقع التاني ... ناريمان
> 
> ولسه ...


*.. توقعان لا يخلو أيا منهما من عنصر المفاجأة .. الثالث سيكون مدويا حسب ظني و اعتقادي .. فقد ظللت أترقب مشاركتك عن كثب و لم تخذلني ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا صباح البوكر ...  ، عموماً أنا قولت ال Call بتاعي


*

.. أنا باس ..

*

----------


## اليمامة

بصراحة يا من انا انا عمالة اشبة...اسلوبك مش غريب عليا...حاسة انى قريته قبل كدة كتير...او انه- اسلوبك-  على مزاجى اوى...طب قولى...انت عضو حيوى فى قاعة الادب؟ او بتكتب...

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مـن أنا؟
					

كــان فيــــه اســــد كبييييييير وشـــرااااني 

كان يمشــي في الغـــابه ويأكـــل مــن حشـــــائش الارض المــــزهره ...

المهم .. وبينما الاسد يمشي .. وقف عنــد سوبر ماركت .. 

وكان اللي يبيع فيها الفيل ابو زلومه .. فنظر اليه الاســد بكبرياء وقــال له: 

اعطني ميرندا ياهذا ............... 

فقال الفيل : اتريد ميرندا فراوله ام ميرند حمظيات ..... 

فتبسم الاسد وقال : لقد اضحكت بطني ياهذا .. الا تعلم ان الميرندا فراوله 

هي شراب الملوك والعظماء وان الغابه تزهر بالفراوله اللذيذه .. 

هيا اعطني ميرندا حمضيات ثكلتك ام جدة اللي جابوك .. 

لاترفش في بطنك ياكلب ...... 

فضحك الفيل ضحكة اهتزت لها جنبات المكــــان وذهب مهرولا لإحضـــار 

السفن اب ...... .. 

المهم اخــذ الأســد الببســـي وغــادر المكــان علــى عجـــل .. 

لكي يبحــث عــن فريســـه جميلة الوجـــه .. 

وممشــوقة القـــوام لهــا عينــان تســـر النـــاضرين .. 

المهـــم .. ان الاســد لقــى ارنــب صغيـــر يتنطط في ارجــاء الغــابه .. 

ويمرح بين الحقول 

فتقدم اليه الاســد بثقـــه 

كــأنه سفينـــه تختـــــال في رمـــال الصحـــراء الحـــارقه

فقــال الاســـد للارنب .. مارأيك ان اشــاركك اللعب ياصغيــري !!!.؟؟

فرد الارنب بدهــاء يفوووق الوصف ويدل على ذكاء الارنب:تريد ان تلعب معي .. عاااادي لي الشرف العظيم

فقال الاسد والشرر يتطاير من عينيه .. 

مارأيك ياصغيري ان نلعب عروســه وعريــس ... 

وآخــذ انا دور العسكــري وانت تأخذ دور الحرامـــي 

المهم .. طلب الاســد من الارنب الصغير ان يختبئ في مكــان .. 

لكي يبحث الاسد عنــــه .. وكان الاسد مبيت النيه على التهــام الارنب .... 

المهم .. ذهب الارنب وتخفــى وراء احدى السيــارات ... 

وكان الاسد مغمض عين ومفتح عين .. 

عشان يشوف وين سوف يختفي هذا الارنب اللعين ... 

وعندما بدأت اللعبــه اخذ الاسد يمشي وكانه يبحث عن الارنب المكار .. 

وهو يعرف مكانه .. وجاء الاســـد من خلــف الارنب لكي يلهمه على عجــل 

دون ان يلحظ الارنب ذلك ... .. وعند هذه اللحظــه .. 

قفــز الارنب المكـــار قفزه مدويه .. 

وباغـــت الاســد بهجـــوم مضــاد ليس له مثيــل .. 

ولطم الاسد على وجنته .. فأخــذ الاســد يهرب مهرولا .. 

والارنب كافخ وراءه .. والاسد يهرول.. وكأن على رأسه الطير..

والارنب .. وراه يحاول الامساك بة ....

ووثب الارنب على الاســـد من الخلف .. حتى ارداه ارضا ..... 

وعندها التهم الارنب الاســد .. وخلــص الغـــابه من شروره .. 

وعاشت الحيوانات .. في فرح وسرور .. 






ولكن لم يدم هذا الفرح والسرور طويلاً 

حيثما قام عم فيل المكار بتقمص دور الثعلب اللعين 

وبينما يحتفل الارنب ملك الغابة الكبير بالإنتصار المدوى الساحق 

إلا وقام الفيل وأعوانه من السناجيب 

بالذهاب مرة أخرى إلى السوبر ماركت حيث الجيلى كولا والبمب بمب القديم 

ثم قام الساحر الذى لا يعرفه أحد بسحب كل أكياس الشيبسى طعم الطماطم من السوق 

وما أن علم الأرنب ملك الغابة بإختفاء الجيلى كولا والبمب من السوبر ماركت 

ذهب إلى مصنع حلويات الغابة بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر المجاورة الرابعة أمام فرن السعادة 

بينما كان ينتظره الفيل وأعوانه خلف ملاهى ماجيك لاند أعلى لعبة الصاروخ للإنقضاض عليه من أعلى 

وما أن علم هذا الأرنب بالفخ الذى نصيبه له الساحر من سحب أكياس الشيبسى طعم الطماطم اللذيذة من السوق 

أستعان بأكبر خبير لزراعة الجزر فى قارة الغابة الحارة إقتضاءاً بالجزر يقوى النظر 

ثم ذهب الساحر إلى وزارة الزراعة وإرشاء وكيل الوزارة لإفشال خطة الأرنب الذكية 

وما أن خطت الأرنب أرجله مدينة السادس من أكتوبر ذهاباً لمصنع حلويات الغابة 

إذا بالفيل نائماً فى لعبة الصاروخ المميتة من شدة التعب من الصعود والهبوط وكسر طرق الرجيم الرهيبة التى تتبعها فى الفترة الأخيرة بتناوله قطعة من الفراخ المشوى المطهوة بمرقة دجاج ماجى 

وما أن علم الساحر بذهاب الأرنب الذكى إلى مدينة السادس من أكتوبر 

إلا وقام أعوان الفيل بإفاقته بعد الوجبة الدسمة التى تلقاها من كوك دور السادس من أكتوبر 

فقام الأرنب بعمل مناورة سريعة لكى يفلت من مكيدة الفيل المكار 

ولكن قام النمر فى النهاية بإغتيال القطة كاتى 

ولهذا 


فتوقعى الأول 

هو أخويا العسل المر 

والأجر على الله 


وشكراً  


*

----------


## a_leader

> *.. لا .. * 
> 
> 
> 
> *.. للأسف ليسوا توائم ..*


جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

حضرتك يافندم عندك كام ابن او ابنة او ابن و ابنة حلو كده  ::   ؟

وولاد حضرتك كل واحد فيهم فى سنة كام ؟ السنة الدراسية لو سمحت ؟ 

حضرتك عضو ولا عضوة و سيبك من البطاقة خالص  :: 

التوقع الثانى

قيثارة

و بالنسبة للهدايا فأنا الهدايا عندى بقيمتها مش بمعناها

 ::

----------


## a_leader

التوقع الثالث ابن طيبة

و العب يا اخضر  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بنت شهريار
> ردي على السؤال ده الأول وماتمشيش بالترتيب وإلا تبقي متواطئة مع من أنا لتضليلنا...
> السؤال :-
> وفقاً للقوانين النيو لوك بتاعة حلقات من أنا ، ينفع حد يدخل المسابقة أكثر من مرة ؟


اقرررررررررررر واعتررررررررررررررررررف
ووالله العظيم اقول الحق

اينععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععم ممكن  :O O:

----------


## a_leader

عبير

سؤال لو سمحتى

هو ينفع تستضيفى من انا كذا مرة فى مدد متقاربة ؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا
إنت مواليد سنة كام؟
1980 1970 كده يعنى
سنين ميلاديه

سؤال مباشر اهه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تعرف يا من أنا
إنت إسمك هاينكتب فى التاريخ
وأذكى واحده فيك يا منتدى رفعت الرايه البيضه  :: 
وبقت .......  ::sorry:: 

كنت مقتنعه إنك مسيو ليدر
بس ضيعتنى

التوقع الأخير الشحروره

واسترها ياااااااااااارب



ممكن سؤال  يا من أنا
إنت بتعرف تنام الليل بعد كل اللى بتعمله فينا ده؟  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

هو فيه ااااااااااااااايه انهاردة
ايوة ممكن نكرر الضيف
بس عموما انا مش بكررة على فترات متقاربة
بس مفيش شىء ممنوع
ومع من اناااااااااااااا
هتشوف اللى عمررررررررررررك ما شفته
 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تعرف يا من أنا
> إنت إسمك هاينكتب فى التاريخ
> وأذكى واحده فيك يا منتدى رفعت الرايه البيضه 
> وبقت ....... 
> 
> كنت مقتنعه إنك مسيو ليدر
> بس ضيعتنى
> 
> التوقع الأخير الشحروره
> ...


ايمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
هنخم ولا ااااااااااايه
كدا تبقى خمنتى اربعة  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## a_leader

> هو فيه ااااااااااااااايه انهاردة
> ايوة ممكن نكرر الضيف
> بس عموما انا مش بكررة على فترات متقاربة
> بس مفيش شىء ممنوع
> ومع من اناااااااااااااا
> هتشوف اللى عمررررررررررررك ما شفته


بصى بئه

انا ما صدقت انى سامحتك بعد ماكنت زعلان

بصى لوقت مشاركتك ووقت مشاركتى ح تلائى ان الطبيعى انى كنت بسأل و انتى فى نفس الوقت

كنتى بتجاوبى على دراجون شادو

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أربعه فين يا بيرو

أول توقع مسيو ليدر
تانى توقع أ/الكيميائى
الثالث الشحروره

مين الرابع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اخر توقع 
المر بزيادة .. قصدي العسل المر  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه ياجماعة
اتحسدتى يا ايموووووووووووووو  :: 
مكنش يومك يا اوختشى  :: 

فنكرى فنكررررررررررررررررررررى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أربعه فين يا بيرو
> 
> أول توقع مسيو ليدر
> تانى توقع أ/الكيميائى
> الثالث الشحروره
> 
> مين الرابع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا شفتهم اربعة
اعترضى بقى
وبعدين خلاص يا ايمو انتى بقى يتحسبلك الضيف وباقى التخمينات
تلقائى تلقائى
كسبانة كسبانة  :: 

يالا مين هيقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول  :BRAWA:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وقعت ومحدش سمى عليا يا بيرو

حسدووووووووووووووووووووونى

وباين فى عينهم من عطفك وحنانك ليا  :: 

دوووووووووونيياااااااااااااااااااااااااا

واجرى يا إبن آدم جرى الوحوش يتعرف من أنا يامتعرفوش  :: 


يا شماته طنط طاظا فياااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بصى بئه
> 
> انا ما صدقت انى سامحتك بعد ماكنت زعلان
> 
> بصى لوقت مشاركتك ووقت مشاركتى ح تلائى ان الطبيعى انى كنت بسأل و انتى فى نفس الوقت
> 
> كنتى بتجاوبى على دراجون شادو


واااااااااااااااااااااااات
ويت ويت ويت
مين اللى زعلان
مسيوووووووووووو ليدر ؟؟
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى ياخووووووووووووووووووووووووى ؟؟


هو انا اروح الشغل يقولولى بتزعقى
ارد هنا تقولى زعلان
ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

أأقطع نفسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى  :Ranting2: 

مالك بس يا ليدررررررررررررررررررر
مش كفاية مش عارف تخمن صح  :: 
كمان بتقول زعلان
مش هغششك بردو  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وقعت ومحدش سمى عليا يا بيرو
> 
> حسدووووووووووووووووووووونى
> 
> وباين فى عينهم من عطفك وحنانك ليا 
> 
> دوووووووووونيياااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> واجرى يا إبن آدم جرى الوحوش يتعرف من أنا يامتعرفوش 
> ...


رئيييييييييييييييييييييييتك واسترئييييييييييييييييييييييتك
مين عين اللى حسدوكى 
من عين من انا
من عين من انا
من عين من انا

من عين البت مصراوية
مين عين البت مى مؤمن
م عين البت هايدى
من عين خال بودا
من عين ام احمد
من عين ديدى وبنتها النونو 
من عين مسيو ليدر
من عين مستر دراجون
من عين عصفور
من عين اهلاوى 
من عين ابن البلد
من عين كل اللى مدخلش الموضووووووووووووووووووع ولا صلاش على النبى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::   ::   ::   :: 

فين البخور ؟؟





أنا عاوزه كوكاكولاااااا   ::'(:

----------


## a_leader

> واااااااااااااااااااااااات
> ويت ويت ويت
> مين اللى زعلان
> مسيوووووووووووو ليدر ؟؟
> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى ياخووووووووووووووووووووووووى ؟؟
> 
> 
> هو انا اروح الشغل يقولولى بتزعقى
> ارد هنا تقولى زعلان
> ...


معلش انا بعتذر عن الاشتراك فى اللعبة

ربنا يقويكى يا فندم

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> فين البخور ؟؟
> 
> 
> أنا عاوزه كوكاكولاااااا


ولا تزعلى
البخور اهووووووووووووووووو



كوكاكولا؟؟
انتى بتعيطى وعاوزة كوكاكولا؟؟
ليكى نفس يابت
محسدودة وعاوزة كوكاكولا؟؟  :: 

كدا اخرك حلبه حصاااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> معلش انا بعتذر عن الاشتراك فى اللعبة
> 
> ربنا يقويكى يا فندم


واااااااااااااااااااااااات
الانسحاب مش فى قانونا يا فندم 

والاعتذار غير مقبووووووووووووووول

مين بس اللى زعلك
من انا مرضيش يقولك على اسمه ولا ايه  :: 

مين بس اللى زعلك
وانا اسلط عليه ايمو  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا من انا الحقنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا
مسيو ليدر بينسحب
الحق غششة فى رسالة خاصة  ::

----------


## a_leader

> واااااااااااااااااااااااات
> الانسحاب من فى قانونا يا فندم 
> 
> والاعتذار غير مقبووووووووووووووول
> 
> مين بس اللى زعلك
> من انا مرضيش يقولك على اسمه ولا ايه 
> 
> مين بس اللى زعلك
> وانا اسلط عليه ايمو





> يا من انا الحقنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا
> مسيو ليدر بينسحب
> الحق غششة فى رسالة خاصة


ولا يهمك خلاص  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ولا يهمك خلاص


خلاص ايه بس :Huh: 
يادى النيلة لحسن اكون عكيت
والله انا من الصبح بعك يا محمد بيك  :: 

فهمنى الله يكررررررررررررررررررررررمك  :gp:

----------


## a_leader

> خلاص ايه بس
> يادى النيلة لحسن اكون عكيت
> والله انا من الصبح بعك يا محمد بيك 
> 
> فهمنى الله يكررررررررررررررررررررررمك


خلاص و الله ما فى حاجة 

قولى لى طيب

هو ما ينفعش تحذفى لى توقع ؟ كادو منك يعنى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مين بس اللى زعلك
> من انا مرضيش يقولك على اسمه ولا ايه 
> 
> مين بس اللى زعلك
> وانا اسلط عليه ايمو




 ::cop:: 

مين زعل مسيو ليدر   :Angry:  ؟

في إيه يا بيرو؟

حد يقدر يزعله وأنا متوقعاه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> خلاص و الله ما فى حاجة 
> 
> قولى لى طيب
> 
> هو ما ينفعش تحذفى لى توقع ؟ كادو منك يعنى


طيب مش طيب ليه  :: 


ينفففففففففففففففففففففففففففع طبعا
كله بتمنه 
انت عارف عنوان البنك فى سويسرا
ابعت بس الشيك عليه وانا احذف علطوووووووووووووووووول  :BRAWA:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وإن كنت أقصد دبدوبآ
> 
> فماذا أنتم فاعلــــــون ؟


*.. كنت سأوصي عليك ابنة شهريارٍ كي تشتري لك واحدا مع الحاسوب الذي وعدتني إياه ..*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

بدأت أشك في زهراء  ::mazika2:: 
ولو طلعت زهراء يبقى فيه تسهيلات مقدمة لشعاع من نور ...
بص يا من أنا
سواء عرفتك أو ماعرفتكش أسئلتي هاتكشفك 
مش مهم التقييم لمين ....
المهم نكشفك ..  :Gun2: 
مش أكياس جوافة كلنا وأنت تاخد التقييم  ::no3::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

التوقع الأخير
العضو الغائب من العصابة ....
أتوقع ندى الأيام

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بصراحة يا من انا انا عمالة اشبة...اسلوبك مش غريب عليا...حاسة انى قريته قبل كدة كتير...او انه- اسلوبك-  على مزاجى اوى...طب قولى...انت عضو حيوى فى قاعة الادب؟ او بتكتب...


*.. بالفعل أسلوبي ليس غريبا و لو أجهدت ذهنك قليلا ستعرفين من أنا فى التو و الحال ..

.. لي مشاركات كثيرة فى قاعات الأدب و أترك تقييم نشاطي لمشرفيها و مرتاديها ..*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أصل حد قبلي قال ناريمان
ولو كررنا تبقى فرصة كويسة لمن أنا عشان يهرب ...
كل واحد يقول 3 غير بعض لغاية مانخلص على كل أسماء المنتدى  ::evil::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> فتوقعى الأول 
> 
> هو أخويا العسل المر 
> 
> والأجر على الله 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Bye: 

*.. توقع يحتسب لك يا صديقي اللورد ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بدأت أشك في زهراء 
> ولو طلعت زهراء يبقى فيه تسهيلات مقدمة لشعاع من نور ...
> بص يا من أنا
> سواء عرفتك أو ماعرفتكش أسئلتي هاتكشفك 
> مش مهم التقييم لمين ....
> المهم نكشفك .. 
> مش أكياس جوافة كلنا وأنت تاخد التقييم


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جوافة ايه بس يا استاذ ابراهيم
انا عاوزة منجى عليها موز وفراولة  :: 

فكرررررررررررررر انت بس
واحنا نبدأ بالحروف الابجدية 
يالا نبتدى ونخلص ان شاء الله على الحلقة الالف ربعمية وخمسين  :: 

انا حسة انى فى فيلم الانتقااااااااااااااااام ان ان ان تششششششششششششششش  :Angry2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*التوقع التانى 


هايدى دياب 


ولو حد كان توقعها قبل كده يبقى اسحب توقعى ده واستمر على توقع واحد بس اللى هو عبد الرحيم باشا  


اوووووووووووووووووووكيشن يا بنت شهريار ولا ايه النظام *

----------


## فراشة

يامن أنااااااااااااااااااااا

انا جيت متأخرة وقرأت كل المشاركات

على فكرة

أنت
.
.
جباااااااااااااااااااااار

قولى حاجة ياإيمان

ههههههه أنا متكلة عليكى ولو أخدتى تقييم ادينى منه حته

على العموم من خلال الأسئلة

أتوقع

اسكندرانى

والتوقع التانى

وجدى محمود

وهاخلى التالت احتياطى

ــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماشى يا فراشتى
أنا توقعت
مسيو ليدر وأ/الكيميائى والشحروره
بس أعتقد إنه مسيو ليدر
والله أعلم

----------


## a_leader

> طيب مش طيب ليه 
> 
> 
> ينفففففففففففففففففففففففففففع طبعا
> كله بتمنه 
> انت عارف عنوان البنك فى سويسرا
> ابعت بس الشيك عليه وانا احذف علطوووووووووووووووووول


بعت خلااااااااااااااااص

التوقع الثالث جيهان محمد على

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*سؤال صريح للى متقمص شخصية من انا 


انت بقالك حوالى كام سنة هنا فى المنتدى بالاكونت الاصلى بتاعك ؟


منتظر الاجابة*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> 
> حضرتك يافندم عندك كام ابن او ابنة او ابن و ابنة حلو كده   ؟


*.. مش حلو ..  .. ليتك أضفت المزيد من العسل ..* 





> وولاد حضرتك كل واحد فيهم فى سنة كام ؟ السنة الدراسية لو سمحت ؟


*.. و ماذا لو أنهم  أتموا التعليم أستاذي ؟ ..* 





> حضرتك عضو ولا عضوة و سيبك من البطاقة خالص


*.. تركها يعرضنا لمتاعب نحن في غنى عنها ..* 





> التوقع الثانى
> 
> قيثارة
> 
> و بالنسبة للهدايا فأنا الهدايا عندى بقيمتها مش بمعناها


*.. توقع أكثر من رائع ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> التوقع الثالث ابن طيبة
> 
> و العب يا اخضر


 :Roll2:   :Roll2:   :Roll2: 
*.. للأسف ..*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*التوقع الاخرانى هيبقى فراشة وامرنا لله *

----------


## فراشة

ههههههههههههههههه

لأ والله ماناااااااااااا

اناحويطة كدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دا لو انا هاتعرفونى من أول مشاركة

ـــــــــــــــ

----------


## عصام كابو

التوقع الاخير..حسن باشا.. شاعر الرومانسية
و الاجر و الثواب عند الله

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخير
ايه ياجماعة لسه مقبضتوش على من انا  :: 

انهاردة انشاء الله نعلن نهاية الحلقة
والله حلال عليك التقييم يا من انا ياجبار  :: 

فين المخابرات هناااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## اليمامة

صباح الفل يا جماعة...بجد هاتجنن...الاسلوب مألوف جدا...بس مخى مشوش
وعموما انا اتوقع العسل المر او شاعر الرومانسية..فية معرفات بس مش قادرة احدد.

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من أنا
> إنت مواليد سنة كام؟
> 1980 1970 كده يعنى
> سنين ميلاديه
> 
> سؤال مباشر اهه


*.. قال حكيم : إن لغة الأرقام لجديرة بالتدبر فللصادق منها  دلالات مؤكدة ..
.. سئل جحا عن عمره فقال خمسين سنة ثم سئل ثانية بعد عشر سنوات فقال خمسين سنة فلما ذكروه بما قاله من قبل قال هكذا الرجال كلمتهم واحدة .. و لقد سئلت مرة عن عمري و كان واحد و عشرين سنة ولا أحب أن تتغير أقوالي بمرور السنين كنوع من المصداقية مع الآخرين .. أما السنة التى تفضلت بكتابتها 19701980 فأ ستحي من ذكر سنة مولدي كنفها فشتان الفارق أختاه..* 




> تعرف يا من أنا
> إنت إسمك هاينكتب فى التاريخ
> وأذكى واحده فيك يا منتدى رفعت الرايه البيضه 
> وبقت ....... 
> 
> كنت مقتنعه إنك مسيو ليدر
> بس ضيعتنى
> 
> التوقع الأخير الشحروره
> ...


*.. بتوقعك الأخير أهدرت كل ما أتيح لك من فرص لتبقين على عرش الذكاء منفردة لا ينازعك فيه عضو .. أما عن النوم فأنا مغلوب على أمري ولابد لي من رشفة من كأسه أو تصرعني اليقظة كما الكواسر تنقض و تدمي و قد خلعت رداء الرحمة من قبل ! ..*





> ومع من اناااااااااااااا
> هتشوف اللى عمررررررررررررك ما شفته


*.. إنها المبارزة يا دوقة .. حمدا لله .. أذكر أنني لم أخسر يوما فى الحلبة !! ..* 




> بصى بئه
> 
> انا ما صدقت انى سامحتك بعد ماكنت زعلان
> 
> بصى لوقت مشاركتك ووقت مشاركتى ح تلائى ان الطبيعى انى كنت بسأل و انتى فى نفس الوقت
> 
> كنتى بتجاوبى على دراجون شادو


*.. أتفق معك أستاذي و من نافذتي التي أطل منها على الأحداث أراك مصيبا ..*




> أربعه فين يا بيرو
> 
> أول توقع مسيو ليدر
> تانى توقع أ/الكيميائى
> الثالث الشحروره
> 
> مين الرابع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*.. أشتم رائحة حقد آتية من غرب الوادي فلا عليك فما خلا فارس من طعنة !! ..*




> اخر توقع 
> المر بزيادة .. قصدي العسل المر


*.. رائع جدا فلتثبتي ولا يزعزعنك أحد ..* 




> رئيييييييييييييييييييييييتك واسترئييييييييييييييييييييييتك
> مين عين اللى حسدوكى 
> من عين من انا
> من عين من انا
> من عين من انا
> 
> من عين كل اللى مدخلش الموضووووووووووووووووووع ولا صلاش على النبى


 ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$: 




> يا من انا الحقنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا
> مسيو ليدر بينسحب
> الحق غششة فى رسالة خاصة


*.. فعلتها بالأمس أختاه ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يادي هايدي حرام عليكـِ ياعبير

شككتي الأصحاب في بعضيهم

روووووووحي ياشيخه 

























ماترح ما انتِ عايزه انا مالي*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *.. بتوقعك الأخير أهدرت كل ما أتيح لك من فرص لتبقين على عرش الذكاء منفردة لا ينازعك فيه عضو .. أما عن النوم فأنا مغلوب على أمري ولابد لي من رشفة من كأسه أو تصرعني اليقظة كما الكواسر تنقض و تدمي و قد خلعت رداء الرحمة من قبل ! ..*
> *..* 
> 
> *...*
> *..* 
> *..* 
> *..*



اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

مرسي الزناتى إتهزم يا رجاله

إيمان إتهزمت يا مينز  :: 

فاضل سويعات يا من أنا ونعرفك   :Busted Red:

----------


## فراشة

النوقع الاخير ولو ان فى ناس اتوقعته

العسل المر

ـــــــــــــ

----------


## العسل المر

هو كل شوية العسل المر العسل المر  :gp: 

هوا مفيش غيري يعني الحلقة دي - طب اشمعنا يعني  :2:  

دا حتى من أنا - بيقولي انه كان مستنيني - دي كدا بقت مؤامرة  ::  

وانا من هذا المزنق - بقول لمن أنا - روستخ روستخ يا زكي يا روستخ  ::  

 ::-s:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بدأت أشك في زهراء 
> ولو طلعت زهراء يبقى فيه تسهيلات مقدمة لشعاع من نور ...
> بص يا من أنا
> سواء عرفتك أو ماعرفتكش أسئلتي هاتكشفك 
> مش مهم التقييم لمين ....
> المهم نكشفك .. 
> مش أكياس جوافة كلنا وأنت تاخد التقييم


*.. التقييم أتركه للآخرين يا أستاذي كابن شداد حين قال " أَغْشى الوَغَى وأَعِفُّ عِنْد المَغْنَـمِ " ..* 




> التوقع الأخير
> العضو الغائب من العصابة ....
> أتوقع ندى الأيام


* .. توقع رائع لا يخلو من الجرأة و المباغتة .. * 




> أصل حد قبلي قال ناريمان
> ولو كررنا تبقى فرصة كويسة لمن أنا عشان يهرب ...
> كل واحد يقول 3 غير بعض لغاية مانخلص على كل أسماء المنتدى


*.. إذن هي مؤامرة معلنة ..  .. أخشى أن يكون الوقت قد دهم الجمع .. *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *التوقع التانى 
> 
> 
> هايدى دياب 
> 
> 
> *


*.. للأسف ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يامن أنااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> انا جيت متأخرة وقرأت كل المشاركات
> 
> على فكرة
> 
> أنت
> .
> .
> جباااااااااااااااااااااار


*    .. لقد حللت أهلا و نزلت سهلا أختاه .. * 




> على العموم من خلال الأسئلة
> 
> أتوقع
> 
> اسكندرانى
> 
> والتوقع التانى
> 
> وجدى محمود
> ...


*.. أثق تماما أن لديك حيثيات هامة و معطيات ذات دلالات قوية و أسباب منطقية لهذا.. فلتثبتي على موقفك ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بعت خلااااااااااااااااص
> 
> التوقع الثالث جيهان محمد على


*.. يالتوقعاتك أستاذي .. كدت أن تدركني ..* 




> *سؤال صريح للى متقمص شخصية من انا 
> 
> 
> انت بقالك حوالى كام سنة هنا فى المنتدى بالاكونت الاصلى بتاعك ؟
> 
> 
> منتظر الاجابة*


*.. فلتنتظر كيفما أحببت مادمت لم تقرأ مافاتك من مشاركات .. أما أنا فالتكرار قد يزيح الستار عني إذ أن محرقة الذاكرة عندي تخبو و ما من زاد ..* 




> *التوقع الاخرانى هيبقى فراشة وامرنا لله *


*.. لو كنت محلك لقلتها فاثبت و ارتقب .. :*




> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لأ والله ماناااااااااااا
> 
> اناحويطة كدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> دا لو انا هاتعرفونى من أول مشاركة
> 
> ـــــــــــــــ


 :: 



> التوقع الاخير..حسن باشا.. شاعر الرومانسية
> و الاجر و الثواب عند الله


*.. لم أشك لحظة أنك تحديدا ستقولها ..* 




> صباح الخير
> ايه ياجماعة لسه مقبضتوش على من انا 
> 
> انهاردة انشاء الله نعلن نهاية الحلقة
> والله حلال عليك التقييم يا من انا ياجبار 
> 
> فين المخابرات هناااااااااااااااااااااا


*..أختاه .. لا سبيل لمعرفتي إلا بالمجاهرة باسمي فقط فلا داعي لإزعاج المخابرات ..* 




> صباح الفل يا جماعة...بجد هاتجنن...الاسلوب مألوف جدا...بس مخى مشوش
> وعموما انا اتوقع العسل المر او شاعر الرومانسية..فية معرفات بس مش قادرة احدد.


*.. كنت على يقين أنك ستتعرفين على أسلوبي غير أن الرياح أتت هذه المرة بما لا تشتهي السفن ..* 




> اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> مرسي الزناتى إتهزم يا رجاله
> 
> إيمان إتهزمت يا مينز 
> 
> فاضل سويعات يا من أنا ونعرفك


*.. "مينز" هذه يا أختاه تعتبر من كلمات الفرنجة ؟ ..* 




> النوقع الاخير ولو ان فى ناس اتوقعته
> 
> العسل المر
> 
> ـــــــــــــ


*.. للأسف ..* 




> هو كل شوية العسل المر العسل المر 
> 
> هوا مفيش غيري يعني الحلقة دي - طب اشمعنا يعني  
> 
> دا حتى من أنا - بيقولي انه كان مستنيني - دي كدا بقت مؤامرة  
> 
> وانا من هذا المزنق - بقول لمن أنا - روستخ روستخ يا زكي يا روستخ


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*ءالآن و قد خلت الحلبة ..

أمبارز آخر يهوى ذات المصير ؟ ..

مالى لا أرى رايات الاستسلام ؟ ..

.. نيهههههههههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ي ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ءالآن و قد خلت الحلبة ..
> 
> أمبارز آخر يهوى ذات المصير ؟ ..
> 
> مالى لا أرى رايات الاستسلام ؟ ..
> 
> .. نيهههههههههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ي ..*


 :Busted Red: 


ألطف بعبيدك ياااااااااااااارب  :Bounce:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ألطف بعبيدك ياااااااااااااارب


*

.. هدأي من روعك أختاه فقد حانت اللحظة المرتقبة و سيرفع الستار بمشيئة ربي و تنقشع السحابة ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

[frame="2 80"]هَلْ غَادَرَ الْشُّعَرَاءُ مِنْ مُتَرَدَّمِ أمْ هَل عَرَفْتَ الْدَّارَ بَعْدَ تَوَهُّمِ

يَا دارَ عَبْلَةَ بِالَجِوَاءِ تَكَلَّمِي وَعِمِي صَبَاحاً دارَ عَبْلَةَ وَاسْلَمِي

فَوَقَفْتُ فِيها نَاقَتي وَكَأَنَّهَا فَدَنٌ لاَ قْضِي حَاجَةَ الُمَتَلِّومِ

وَتَحُلُّ عَبْلَةُ بِالَجوَاءِ وَأَهْلُنَا باْلَحزْنِ فَالصَّمَّانِ فَاُلمتَثَلَّمِ

حُيِّيتَ مِنْ طَلَلٍ تَقَادَمَ عَهْدُهُ أَقْوَى وَأَقْفَرَ بَعْد أُمِّ الَهيَثْمِ

حَلَّتْ بِأَرْضِ الزَّائِرِينَ فَأَصْبَحَتْ عَسِراً عَلَيَّ طِلاُبكِ ابْنَةَ مَخْرَمِ

عُلِّقْتُها عَرضَاً وَأَقْتُلُ قَوْمَها زَعْماً لَعَمْرُ أَبيكَ لَيْسَ بِمَزْعَمِ

وَلَقَدْ نَزَلْتِ فلا تَظُنِّي غَيْرَهُ مِنِّي بِمَنْزِلَةِ الُمحَبِّ الُمكْرَمِ

كَيْفَ الَمزَارُ وَقَدْ تَرَبَّعَ أَهْلُها بعُنَيْزَتَيْنِ وَأَهْلُنا بِالغَيْلَمِ

إِنْ كُنْتِ أَزْمَعْتِ الْفِراقَ فإِنَّما زَّمتْ رِكابُكُم بلَيْلٍ مُظْلمِ

مَا راعَنيْ إِلا حَمُولَةُ أَهْلِها وَسْطَ الدِّيَارِ تَسَفُّ حَبَّ الخِمْخِم

فيها أثْنَتَانِ وَأَرْبَعُونَ حَلُوبَةً سُوداً كخَافِيَةِ الْغُرابِ الأَسْحَمِ

إِذَ تَسْتَبِيكَ بِذِي غُروبٍ وَاضِحٍ عَذْبٌ مُقَبَّلُهُ لَذِيذِ الَمطْعَمِ

وكَأَنَّ فَارَةَ تَاجِرٍ بِقَسِيمَةٍ سَبَقَتْ عَوَارِضَهَا إِلَيْكَ من الْفَمِ

أَوْ رَوْضَةً أْنُفاً تَضمَّنَ نَبْتَهَا غَيْثٌ قَلِيلُ الدِّمْنِ لَيْسَ بِمَعْلَمِ

جادَتْ عَلَيْهِ كُلُّ بِكْرِ حُرَّةٍ فَتَرَكْنَ كُلَّ قَرارَةٍ كالدِّرْهَمِ

سَحًّا وتَسْكاباً فَكُلَّ عَشِيَّةٍ يَجْرِي عَلَيْهَا الَماءُ لَمْ يَتَصَرَّمِ

وَخَلا الذبابُ بها فَلَيْسَ بِبارِحٍ غَرِداً كفِعْلِ الْشَّارِبِ الُمتَرَنِّمِ

هَزِجاً يَحُكُّ ذِرَاعَهُ بِذِرَاعِهِ قَدْحَ الُمكِبِّ على الزِّنَادِ الأَجْذَمِ

تُمسِي وَتُصْبِحُ فَوْقَ ظَهْرِ حَشِيَّةٍ وَأَبِيتُ فَوْقَ سَراةِ أَدْهَمَ مُلْجَمِ

وَحَشِيَّي سَرْجٌ على عَبْلِ الْشَّوَى نَهْدٍ مَراِكلُهُ نَبِيلِ الَمحْزِمِ

هَلْ تُبْلِغَنِّي دَارَهَا شَدَنِيَّةٌ لُعِنَتْ بِمَحْرُومِ الشَّرَابِ مُصَرَّمِ

خَطَّارَةٌ غِبَّ السُّرَى زَيَّافَةٌ تَطِسُ الإِكامَ بوَخْدِ خُفِّ ميثمِ

وكَأَنَّما تَطِسُ الإِكامَ عَشيَّةً بقَرِيبِ بَيْنَ الَمنْسِمَيْنِ مُصَلَّمِ

تَأْوِي لَهُ قُلْصُ الْنّعامِ كما أَوَتْ حِزَقٌ يَمانِيَةٌ لأَعْجَمَ طِمْطِمِ

يَتْبَعْنَ فُلَّةَ رَأْسِهِ وكَأنَّةُ حِدْجٌ على نَعْشٍ لُهنَّ مُخَيَّمِ

صَعْلٍ يَعُودُ بذي الْعُشَيْرَةِ بَيْضَهُ كالعبْدِ ذي اّلفَرْوِ الْطويل الأصْلَمِ

شَرِبتْ بماءِ الدُّحْرُ ضَيْنِ فأَصْبَحتْ زَوْرَاءَ تَنْفِرُ عنْ حِيَاضِ الدَّيْلَمِ

وكَأَنَّما تَنْأَى بجانِبِ دَفَّهَا الْـ وَحْشِيِّ منْ هَزِجِ الْعشِيِّ مُؤَوَّمِ

هِرِّ جَنِيبٍ كُلمّا عَطَفَتْ لَهُ غَضْبَى اتَّقَاهَا باليَدَيْنِ وَبالفَمِ

بَرَكَتْ على جَنْبِ الرّداع كأنَّما بَرَكتْ على قَصَبٍ أجَشَّ مُهَضَّمِ

وكأنَّ رُبَّاً أَو كُحَيْلاً مُعْقَداً حَشَّ الْوَقُودُ بهِ جَواِنبَ قُمقُمِ

يَنْبَاع مِنْ ذِفْرَى غضوبٍ جَسْرَةٍ زَيَّافَةٍ مِثْلَ الْفَنِيقِ الُمكْدَمِ

إِنْ تُغْدِفي دُوني الْقِناعَ فإِنَّنِي طَب بأخْذِ الْفَارِسِ الُمستَلْئِمِ

أَثْنِي عَلَيَّ بما عَلِمْتِ فَإِنَّني سَمْحٌ مُخَالَقَتي إِذا لَمْ أُظْلَمِ

وَإِذَا ظُلِمْتُ فَإِنَّ ظُلْمِي بَاسِلٌ مُرٌّ مَذَاقَتُهُ كَطَعْمِ الْعَلْقَمِ

ولَقَدْ شَرِبْتُ مِنَ الُمدَامةِ بِعدمَا رَكَدَ الَهواجِرُ بالَمشُوفِ الُمْعَلمِ

بِزُجَاجَةٍ صَفْرَاءَ ذَاتِ أَسِرَّةٍ قُرِنَت بأَزْهَرَ في الشَّمالِ مُفَدَّمِ

فَإِذا شَرِبْتُ فإِنَّنِي مُسْتَهْلِكٌ مَالي وعِرْضِي وافِرٌ لَمْ يُكْلَمِ

وإِذا صَحوْتُ فَما أَقَصِّر عن نَدًى وكما عَلِمْتِ شَمَائِلي وتَكَرُّمي

وحَلِيلِ غَانِيَةٍ تَركْتُ مُجَدَّلاً تَمكُو فَرِيصَتُهُ كَشِدْقِ الأَعْلَمِ

سَبَقَتْ يَدَايَ لَهُ بِعاجِلِ طَعنَةٍ وَرَشَاشِ نَافِذَةٍ كَلَوْنِ الْعَنْدَمِ

هَلاَ سأَلْتِ الَخيْلَ يا ابْنَةَ مَالِكٍ إِنْ كُنْتِ جَاهِلَةً بِما لَمْ تَعْلَمِي

إِذْ لا أَزَالُ على رِحَالَةِ سَابحٍ نَهْدٍ تَعاوَرُةُ الْكمُاةُ مُكَلَّمِ

طَوْراً يُجَرِّدُ للطِّعانِ وَتَارَةً يأوِي إِلى حَصْدِ الْقِسيّ عَرَمرَمِ

يُخْبِرْكِ مَنْ شَهَدَا لْوقِيعَةَ أَنّني أَغْشَى الْوَغَى وَأَعِفُّ عِنْدَ الَمغْنَمِ

وَمُدَجَّجٍ كَرِهَ الْكُماةُ يِزَالَهُ لا مُمْعِنٍ هَرَبَاً وَلا مُسْتَسْلِمِ

جَادَتْ لَهُ كَفِّي بِعاجِلِ طَعْنَةٍ بُمثَقفٍ صَدْقِ الْكُعوبِ مُقَوَّمِ

فَشَكَكْتُ بالرُّمْحِ الأَصَمِّ ثيابَهُ لَيْسَ الْكَرِيمُ على القَنَا بُمحَرَّمِ

فَتَرَكتُهُ جَزَرَ الْسٍّبَاعِ يَنُشْنَهُ بَقْضُمْنَ حُسْنَ بنانِهِ وَالِمعْصَمِ

وَمِشَكِّ سابِغَةٍ هَتَكْتُ فُروجَهَا بالسَّيْفِ عن حامي الَحقيقَةِ مُعْلِم

رَبِذٍ يَداهُ بالقِدَاحِ إِذا شَتَا هَتَّاكِ غَايَاتِ التِّجَارِ مُلَوَّمِ

لَمَّا رَآني قَدْ نَزَلْتٌ أُرِيدُهُ أَبْدَي نَوَاِجذَهُ لِغَيْرِ تَبَسُّمِ

عَهْدِي بِهِ مَدَّ النّهَارِ كأنَّما خُضِبَ الْبَنَانُ وَرَأْسُهُ بالعِظْلِمِ

فَطَعَنْتُهُ بالرُّمْحِ ثُمَّ عَلَوْتُهُ بِمُهَنَّدٍ صَافي الحَدِيدَةِ مْحِذَمِ

بَطَلٍ كَأَنَّ ثِيابَهُ في سَرْحَةٍ يُحذَى نِعَالَ السَّبْتِ ليْسَ بتَوْأَمِ

يا شاةَ ما قَنَصٍ لِمَنْ حَلّتْ لَهُ حَرُمَتْ عَلَيَّ وَلَيْتَها لم تَحْرُمِ

فَبَعَثْتُ جَارِيَتي فقُلْتُ لها اذْهَبي فَتَجَسَّسي أَخْبَارَهَا ليَ وَاعْلَمِي

قاَلتْ رَأَيْتُ مِنَ الأَعادِي غِرَّةً وَالشَّاةُ مُمْكِنَ~ لِمنْ هُوَ مُرْتَمِ

وكأَنّما الْتَفَتَتْ بِجِيدِ جَدَايَةٍ رَشَا منَ الْغِزْلانِ حُرٍّ أَرْثَمِ

نُبِّئْتُ عمْراً غَيْرَ شاكِرِ نِعْمَتي وَالْكُفْرُ مَخَبَثَةٌ لِنَفْسِ الُمْنعِمِ

وَلَقَدْ حَفِظتُ وَصَاةَ عِّميَ بالضُّحى إِذ تقلِصُ الشفَتَانِ عن وَضَحِ الْفَمِ

في حَوْمَةِ اَلجرْبِ الّتي لا تشْتَكي غَمراتِهَا الأبْطالُ غَيْرَ تَغَمْغُمِ

إِذْ يَتَّفُونَ بَي الأَسِنَّةَ لم أخِمْ عنها وَلكِنِّي تَضَايَقَ مُقْدَمي

لمّا رَأَيْتُ الْقوْمَ أَقْبَلَ جَمْعُهمْ يَتَذامَرُونَ كَرَرْتُ غيرَ مُذَّممِ

يَدُعونَ عَنْتَرَ وَالرِّماحُ كأنّها أَشْطانُ بئْرٍ في لَبَانٍ الادْهَمِ

ما زِلْتُ أَرْمِيهمْ بثُغْرَةِ نَحْرِهِ وَلَبَانِهِ حتى تَسَرْ َبَل بالدَّمِ

فازْوَرَّ مِنْ وَقْع الْقنَا بلَبَانِهِ وشَكا إِلَيَّ بِعَبْرَةٍ وَتَحَمْحُمِ

لَوْ كانَ يَدْرِي مَا اُلمحاوَرَةُ أشْتَكَى وَلَكَانَ لَوْ عَلِمَ الْكَلامَ مُكَلِّمِي

ولَقَدْ شَفَى نَفْسي وَأَذْهَبَ سُقْمَهَا قِيلُ الْفَوارِسِ وَيكَ عَنتَرَ أَقْدِمِ

وَالَخيْلُ تَقْتَحِمُ الَخبَارَ عَوَابِساً من بينِ شَيْظَمَةٍ وَآخرَ شَيْظَمِ

ذُلُلٌ رِكابي حَيْثُ شِئْتُ مُشايعِي لُبِّي وَأَحْفِزُهُ بأَمْرٍ مُبْرَمِ

وَلَقَدْ خَشِيتُ بأَنْ أَمُوتَ وَلمْ تَدُرْ لِلْحَرْبِ دَائِرَةٌ على ابْنَي ضَمْضَمِ

الشَّاتِميْ عِرضِي وَلَمْ أَشْتِمْهُما وَالْنَّاذِرَيْنِ إِذا لَمَ الْقَهُما دَمي

إِنْ يَفْعَلا فَلَقَدْ تَرَكْتُ أَبَاهُمَا جَزَرَ السِّبَاعِ وَكُلِّ نَسْرٍ قَشْعَمِ[/frame]

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *.. "مينز" هذه يا أختاه تعتبر من كلمات الفرنجة ؟ ..*


 :: 

أينعم هى من كلمات الفرنجه

عليهم اللعنه  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

[frame="2 80"]*ضمرة بن ضمرة عند النعمان بن المنذر 
قيل إن رجلا من بني تميم يقال له ضمرة بن ضمرة كان يغير على مسالح النعمان بن المنذر حتى أذا عيل صبر النعمان كتب إليه أن أدخل في طاعتي ولك مائة من الإبل فقبلها وأتاه فلما نظر إليه أزدراه وكان ضمرة دميما فقال تسمع بالمعيدي لا أن تراه فقال ضمرة مهلا أيها الملك إن الرجال لا يكالون بالصيعان وإنما المرء بأصغريه قلبه ولسانه إن قاتل قاتل بجنان وإن نطق نطق ببيان 
قال صدقت لله درك هل لك علم بالأمور والولوج فيها قال والله إني لأبرم منها المسحول وأنقض منها المفتول وأحيلها حتى تحول ثم أنظر إلى ما يئول وليس للأمور بصاحب من لا ينظر في العواقب قال صدقت لله درك فأخبرني ما العجز الظاهر والفقر الحاضر والداء العياء والسوءة السوءاء قال ضمرة 
أما العجز الظاهر فالشاب القليل الحيلة اللزوم للحليلة الذي يحوم حولها ويسمع قولها فإن غضبت ترضاها وإن رضيت تفداها وأما الفقر الحاضر فالمرء لا تشبع نفسه وإن كان من ذهب خلسه وأما الداء العياء فجار السوء إن كان فوقك قهرك وإن كان دونك همزك وإن أعطيته كفرك وإن منعته شتمك فإن كان ذلك جارك فأخل له دارك وعجل منه فرارك وإلا فأقم بذل وصغار وكن ككلب هرار وأما السوءة السوءاء فالحليلة الصخابة الخفيفة الوثابة السليطة السبابة التي تعجب من غير عجب وتغضب من غير غضب الظاهر عيبها والمخوف غيبها فزوجها لا يصلح له حال ولا ينعم له بال إن كان غنيا لا ينفعه غناه وإن كان فقيرا أبدت له قلاه فأراح الله منها بعلها ولا متع الله بها أهلها 
فأعجب النعمان حسن كلامه وحضور جوابه فأحسن جائزته واحتبسه قبله* [/frame]

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أينعم هى من كلمات الفرنجه
> 
> عليهم اللعنه


*.. ألا تخشين أن يعتبرك أحدهم إرهابية و يهدر دمك يا أختاه ؟ ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

[frame="2 80"]*أيها الكوكب المطل من علياء سمائه ، أ أنت عروس حسناء تُشرف من نافذة قصرها ؟ وهذه النجوم المبعثرة حواليك قلائدُ من جمان ، أم ملك 
عظيم جالس فوق عرشه ؟ وهذه النيرات حور وولدان ، أم فص من ماس 

يتلألأ ؟ وهذا الأفق المحيط بك خاتم من الأنوار ، أم مرآة صافية ؟ وهذه 

الهالة الدائرة بك إطارُُ ، أم عين ثَرّة ثجّاجة ؟ وهذه الأشعة جداول تتدفق ، أو تنور مسجور وهذه الكواكب شرر يتألق ؟*[/frame]

----------


## عصام كابو

ويحك يا من انا.. يبدو لى انك فارس من العصور القديمة
لقد تفَشحَطَ الفٌشحاط.. و فاضَ بىَ الكَيل  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *.. ألا تخشين أن يعتبرك أحدهم إرهابية و يهدر دمك يا أختاه ؟ ..*



 ::sh:: 

ولو

أنا ورايا حكومة تاكل الزلط   :Poster Sss: 

 :Bye:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إيه رأيك يا من أنا

أنا أفقعلك عين وإنت تفقعلى عين ونعيش عور إحنا الإتنين  :: 



أين أنتى يا عبله  قصدى يا بيرو  :: 

سايقه عليكى تكاتك المنطقه تقوليلنا من أنا يطلع مييييييييييين؟

دا خلى الناس ترطن بالهندى  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

[frame="2 80"]*يا قارئي أنت صديق فدعني أرق على يديك هذه العبرات الباقية !

هذا ولدي كما ترى ، رُزِقته على حالٍ عابسةٍ كاليأس ، وكهولة بائسة كالهرم ، وحياة باردة كالموت ، فأشرق في نفسي إشراق الأمل ، وأورق في عودي إيراق الربيع ، وولّد في حياتي العقيمة معاني الجدّة والاستمرار والخلود ! 

كنت في طريق الحياة كالشارد الهيمان ، أنشد الراحة ولا أجد الظل ، وأُفيض المحبة ولا أجد الحبيب ، وألبس الناس ولا أجد ما ألبس ، وأكسب المال ولا أجد السعادة ، وأعالج العيش ولا أدرك الغاية !!

كنت كالصوت الأصم لا يُرجِعُه صدى ، والروح الحائر لا يُقِرّه هدى ، والمعنى المبهم لا يحدده خاطر !! 

كنت كالآلة أنتجتها آلةٌ واستهلكها عمل ، فهي تخدم غيرها بالتسخير ، وتميت نفسها بالدءوب ، ولا تحفظ نوعها بالولادة ، فكان يصلني بالماضي أبي ، ويمسكني بالحاضر أجلي ، ثم لا يربطني بالمستقبل رابط من أمل أو ولد ..

فلما جاء ( رجاء ) وجدتني أولد فيه من جديد ؛ فأنا أنظر إلى الدنيا بعين الخيال وأبسم إلى الوجود بثغر الأطفال ، وأضطرب في الحياة اضطراب الحي الكامل يدفعه من ورائه طمع ، ويجذبه من أمامه طموح ! 

شعرت بالدم الحار يتدفق نشيطاً في جسمي ، وبالأمل القوي ينبعث جديدا في نفسي ، وبالمرح الفتي يضج لاهياً في حياتي ، وبالعيش الكئيب تتراقص على حواشيه الخضر عرائس المنى ! 

فأنا ألعب مع رجاء بلعبه ، وأتحدث إلى رجاء بلغته ، أتبع عقلي هوى رجاء ، فأدخل معه دخول البراءة في كل ملهى ، وأطير به طيران الفراشة في كل روض ثم لم يعد العمل الذي أعمله جديراً بعزمي ، ولا الجهد الذي أبذله كفاءً لغايتي ، فضاعفت السعي ، وتجاهلت النصب ، وتناسيت المرض ، وطلبت النجاح في كل وجه ! 

ذلك لأن الصبي الذكي الجميل ، أطال حياتي بحياته ، ووسّع وجودي بوجوده ، فكان عمري يغوص في طوايا العدم قليلا ليمد عمره بالبقاء ، كما يغوص أصل الشجرة في الأرض ليمد فروعها بالغذاء ..

شغل رجاء فراغي كله ، وملأ وجودي كله ، حتى أصبح شغلي ووجودي !

فهو صغيراً أنا ، وأنا كبيراً هو ؛ يأكل فأشبع ، ويشرب فأرتوي ، وينام فأستريح ، ويحلم فتسبح روحي وروحه في إشراق سماوي من الغبطة لا يوصف ولا يحدّ !!

ما هذا الضياء الذي يشعّ في نظراتي ؟ 

ما هذا الرجاء الذي يشيع في بسماتي ؟ 

ما هذا الرضا الذي يغمر نفسي ؟ 

ما هذا النعيم الذي يملأ شعوري ؟ 
ذلك كلّه انعكاس حياة على حياة ، وتدفق روح في روح ، وتأثير ولد في والد !؟

ثم انقضت تلك السنون الأربع !
فطوّحت الواحة وأوحش القفر ، وانطفأت الومضة وأغطش الليل ، وتبدد الحلم وتجهّم الواقع ، وأخفق الطب ومات رجاء !!

يا جبّار السموات والأرض رُحماك !!

أفي مثل خفقة الوسنان تبدّل الدنيا غير الدنيا ، فيعود النعيم شقاء ، والملأ خلاء ، والأمل ذكرى ؟! 
أفي مثل تحية العجلان يصمت الروض الغرد ، ويسكن البيت اللاعب ، ويقبح الوجود الجميل ؟! 
حنانيك يا لطيف ! 
ما هذا اللهيب الغريب الذي يهب على غشاء الصدر ومراق البطن فيرمض الحشا ويذيب لفائف القلب ؟ 

إن قلبي ينزف من عيني عبرات بعضها صامت وبعضها معول !
فهل ببيان الدمع ترجمان ، ولعويل الثاكل ألحان ؟
إن اللغة كون محدود فهل تترجم اللانهاية ؟
وإن الآلة عصب مكدود فهل تعزف الضرم الواري ؟
إن من يعرف حالي قبل رجاء وحالي معه يعرف حالي بعده ! 
أشهد لقد جزعت عليه جزعاً لم يغن فيه عزاء ولا عظة !
كنت أنفر ممن يعزيني عنه لأنه يهينه ، وأسكن إلى من يباكيني عليه لأنه يكبره ، وأستريح إلى النادبات يندبن الكبد الذي مات والأمل الذي فات ، والملك الذي رُفع !

لم يكن رجاء طفلاً عادياً حتى أملك الصبر عنه وأطيع السلوان فيه ؛ إنما كان صورة الخيال الشاعر ورغبة القلب المشوق !

كان وهو في سِنِّهِ التي تراها ، يعرف أوضاع الأدب ، ويدرك أسرار الجمال ، ويفهم شؤون الأسرة ، ويؤلف لي ( الحواديت ) كلما ضمني وإياه مجلس السمر !

كان يجعل نفسه دائماً بطل ( الحدوتة ) فهو يصرع الأسود التي هاجمت الناس من حديقة الحيوانات ، ويدفع ( العساكر ) عن التلاميذ في أيام المظاهرات ، ويجمع مساكين الحي في فناء الدار ليوزع عليهم ما صاده ببندقيته الصغيرة من مختلف الطير !

والهف نفسي عليه يوم تسلل إليه الحِمام الراصد في وعكة قال الطبيب : إنها ( البرد ) ، ثم أعلن بعد ثلاثة أيام أنها ( الدفتريا ) !

لقد عبث الداء الوبيل بجسمه النضر كما تعبث الريح السموم بالزهرة الغضّة !

ولكن ذكاءه وجماله ولطفه ما برحت قوية ناصعة ، تصارع العدم بحيوية الطفولة !!

والهف نفسي عليه ساعة أخذته غصة الموت ، وأدركته شهقة الروح ، فصاح بملء فمه الجميل / ( بابا ! بابا! ) كأنما ظنّ أباه يدفع عنه ما لا يدفع عن نفسه !

لنا الله من قبلك ومن بعدك يا رجاء . وللذين تطولوا بالمواساة فيك السلامة والبقاء ..*[/frame]

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ويحك يا من انا.. يبدو لى انك فارس من العصور القديمة
> لقد تفَشحَطَ الفٌشحاط.. و فاضَ بىَ الكَيل


*.. حتى أنت يا امـرؤ القــيس .. *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ولو
> 
> أنا ورايا حكومة تاكل الزلط


.. ::sh::  ..

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إيه رأيك يا من أنا
> 
> أنا أفقعلك عين وإنت تفقعلى عين ونعيش عور إحنا الإتنين


*.. شيبوب لها يا أميرة ويلز .. أما أنا فقد فعل بي الضحك الأفاعيل ..  ..*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::

----------


## بنت شهريار

لققققققققققققققققققد اتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش

ايه دا هو الضيف من عصر الجاهلية والعصر الاموى 
ومجمع اللغة العربية 
 ::  ::  :: 

ايوة كداااااااااااااااااااا طلعوا المواهب المستخبية


والله انا عاوزة اقيس الضغط للاعضاء 

من اللى انت عملته فيهم يامن انا




ياااااا






ياااااااااااااا













يااااااااااااااااااااااااااا














ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

















يااااااااااة دى السكة طويلة اووووووووووى
 :Cool: 





من هنا لحددددددددددددددددددددددددددد





اسكندرية
 :Cool: 




على ما روحت وجبت






_

LEADER_
 :Plane: 



ونقول مبروووووووووووووووك


شعاع من نور
 :f2: 



لازم تقوليلنا عرفتى ازااااااااااااااااى

دا مجمع اللغة العربية بحاله  :: 


استاذى العزيز

محمد بيك


سعدنا جداااااااا بتواجدك معنا

وبخفة ظلك وردودك المميزة الخفية


اتمنى تكون قضيت معانا وقت سعيد

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> 


اظهر وباااااااااااااااان عليك الامان
 :3:  :3:  :3:  :3:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لققققققققققققققققققد اتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش
> 
> ايه دا هو الضيف من عصر الجاهلية والعصر الاموى 
> ومجمع اللغة العربية 
> 
> 
> ايوة كداااااااااااااااااااا طلعوا المواهب المستخبية
> ...


*نُطاعِنُ مَا تَرَاخَى النَّاسُ iiعَنَّا ونَضْرِبُ بِالسُّيوفِ إذا iiغُشِينا
بِـسُمْرٍ مِـنْ قَنا الخَطِّيِّ iiلَدْنٍ ذَوَابِـلَ أوْ بِـبِيضٍ يَـخْتَلِينا
كَـأَنَّ جَـمَاجِمَ الأبْطَالِ iiفِيها وُسُـوقٌ بِـالأماعِزِ iiيَرْتَمِينا
نـشقُّ بها رُءُوسَ القوم iiشَقّاً ونَـخْتِلبُ الـرِّقابَ iiفَتَخْتَلينا
وإنَّ الضِّغْنَ بَعْدَ الضِّغْنِ iiيَبْدُو عَـلَيْكَ ويُخْرِجُ الدَّاءَ iiالدَّفِينا
وَرِثْـنا المَجْدَ قَدْ عَلِمْتَ iiمَعَدٌّ نُـطاعِنُ دُونَـهُ حَـتَّى iiيَبِينا
ونَـحْنُ إذا عِمادُ الحَيِّ iiخَرَّتْ عَنِ الأَحْفاضِ نَمْنَعُ مَنْ iiيِلِينا
نَـجُذُّ رُءُوسَـهَمْ في غَيْرِ iiبِرٍّ فَـمَا يَـدْرُونَ مـاذَا يَـتَّقُونا
كَـأَنَّ سُـيوفَنَا فِـينَا iiوفِيهِمْ مَـخَارِيقٌ بِـأَيْدِي iiلاعِـبِينا
إذا مَـا عَـيَّ بِالإِسْنافِ iiحَيٌّ مِـنَ الهَوْلِ المُشَبَّهِ أنْ iiيَكُونَا
نَـصَبْنا مِثْلَ رَهْوَةَ ذاتَ iiحَدٍّ مُـحَافَظَةً وكُـنَّا iiالـسَّابِقِينا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إيه رأيك يا من أنا
> 
> أنا أفقعلك عين وإنت تفقعلى عين ونعيش عور إحنا الإتنين 
> 
> 
> 
> أين أنتى يا عبله  قصدى يا بيرو 
> 
> سايقه عليكى تكاتك المنطقه تقوليلنا من أنا يطلع مييييييييييين؟
> ...


لقد اتيت يا اوختشششششششششششششى
ياشماته ابلة ظاظا وطاظا وبقيت عيلتهم فيكى  :: 

بلاش تعورى المرة دى
استنى الضيف الجاى
هيخليكى تعورى الاتنيييييييييييييييييين  :Bicycle:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نعمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

بيرو معلش بقا

إن إن إن إن تاتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتششششششششششششش

أعصااااااااااااااااااااابي

----------


## a_leader

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بطني وجعتنى من كتر الضحك

ثوانى اشرب و جاى

 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *نُطاعِنُ مَا تَرَاخَى النَّاسُ iiعَنَّا ونَضْرِبُ بِالسُّيوفِ إذا iiغُشِينا
> بِـسُمْرٍ مِـنْ قَنا الخَطِّيِّ iiلَدْنٍ ذَوَابِـلَ أوْ بِـبِيضٍ يَـخْتَلِينا
> كَـأَنَّ جَـمَاجِمَ الأبْطَالِ iiفِيها وُسُـوقٌ بِـالأماعِزِ iiيَرْتَمِينا
> نـشقُّ بها رُءُوسَ القوم iiشَقّاً ونَـخْتِلبُ الـرِّقابَ iiفَتَخْتَلينا
> وإنَّ الضِّغْنَ بَعْدَ الضِّغْنِ iiيَبْدُو عَـلَيْكَ ويُخْرِجُ الدَّاءَ iiالدَّفِينا
> وَرِثْـنا المَجْدَ قَدْ عَلِمْتَ iiمَعَدٌّ نُـطاعِنُ دُونَـهُ حَـتَّى iiيَبِينا
> ونَـحْنُ إذا عِمادُ الحَيِّ iiخَرَّتْ عَنِ الأَحْفاضِ نَمْنَعُ مَنْ iiيِلِينا
> نَـجُذُّ رُءُوسَـهَمْ في غَيْرِ iiبِرٍّ فَـمَا يَـدْرُونَ مـاذَا يَـتَّقُونا
> كَـأَنَّ سُـيوفَنَا فِـينَا iiوفِيهِمْ مَـخَارِيقٌ بِـأَيْدِي iiلاعِـبِينا
> ...


طيب انا راضية زمتك ارد انا اقول ايه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياليدررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
سيب من انا وتعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى
دا بيقول كلام كبير اوى
انا مقدرش علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه  :Poster Oops:

----------


## a_leader

> نعمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> بيرو معلش بقا
> 
> إن إن إن إن تاتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتششششششششششششش
> 
> أعصااااااااااااااااااااابي


عرفتينى ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ى   ::

----------


## a_leader

> طيب انا راضية زمتك ارد انا اقول ايه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياليدررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> سيب من انا وتعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى
> دا بيقول كلام كبير اوى
> انا مقدرش علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


انا البحرووووووووووووو فى احشائه الدر كامنو

 :: 

جيت اهو

 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *نُطاعِنُ مَا تَرَاخَى النَّاسُ iiعَنَّا ونَضْرِبُ بِالسُّيوفِ إذا iiغُشِينا
> بِـسُمْرٍ مِـنْ قَنا الخَطِّيِّ iiلَدْنٍ ذَوَابِـلَ أوْ بِـبِيضٍ يَـخْتَلِينا
> كَـأَنَّ جَـمَاجِمَ الأبْطَالِ iiفِيها وُسُـوقٌ بِـالأماعِزِ iiيَرْتَمِينا
> نـشقُّ بها رُءُوسَ القوم iiشَقّاً ونَـخْتِلبُ الـرِّقابَ iiفَتَخْتَلينا
> وإنَّ الضِّغْنَ بَعْدَ الضِّغْنِ iiيَبْدُو عَـلَيْكَ ويُخْرِجُ الدَّاءَ iiالدَّفِينا
> وَرِثْـنا المَجْدَ قَدْ عَلِمْتَ iiمَعَدٌّ نُـطاعِنُ دُونَـهُ حَـتَّى iiيَبِينا
> ونَـحْنُ إذا عِمادُ الحَيِّ iiخَرَّتْ عَنِ الأَحْفاضِ نَمْنَعُ مَنْ iiيِلِينا
> نَـجُذُّ رُءُوسَـهَمْ في غَيْرِ iiبِرٍّ فَـمَا يَـدْرُونَ مـاذَا يَـتَّقُونا
> كَـأَنَّ سُـيوفَنَا فِـينَا iiوفِيهِمْ مَـخَارِيقٌ بِـأَيْدِي iiلاعِـبِينا
> ...


 ::   ::   :: 

ما خلااااااااااااااااص يا مسيو ليدر

وات أي كان دووووووو ؟   ::-s: 


والله ما أنا عارفه أقول لحضرتك إيه  :l2: 

كنت ضيف خفيف جدااا صحيح لخبطنى

بس ما شاء الله

حلقه من أروع الحلقات يا بيرو



وضاع اللقب يا قلبي  :Baby2:

----------


## a_leader

> ما خلااااااااااااااااص يا مسيو ليدر
> 
> وات أي كان دووووووو ؟  
> 
> 
> والله ما أنا عارفه أقول لحضرتك إيه 
> 
> كنت ضيف خفيف جدااا صحيح لخبطنى
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اعترفى عرفتى ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا البحرووووووووووووو فى احشائه الدر كامنو
> 
> 
> 
> جيت اهو


انت جيييييييييييييييت يارمضان :: 
نورتنا يافندم
واتمنى تكون قضيت وقت سعيد واستمتعت
زى ما احنا استمتعنا بوجودك معانا
 :f2: 




> ما خلااااااااااااااااص يا مسيو ليدر
> 
> وات أي كان دووووووو ؟  
> 
> 
> والله ما أنا عارفه أقول لحضرتك إيه 
> 
> كنت ضيف خفيف جدااا صحيح لخبطنى
> 
> ...


الحلقات دائمة رائعة بوجودكم اختى الغالية
يارب تكونوا استمتعتوا
وشدى حيلك وذاكرى كووووووووووووويس
اللقب لسه فيه أمل

انتظرونا الحلقة القادمة
مع ضيف جديد

ومن أنا ؟؟

دمتم بألف خير
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> عرفتينى ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ى


اقولك يا سيدى

أولا مبروك يا ساره    :Love: 

ثانيا

لما رديت عليا بالعسل الأسود والجبنه القريش  ::   ورد الفينيك  :: 

والبطاقه كان مكتوب فيها ذكر ومتزوج 

البطاقه المضروبه  :Lol2: 

قلت يا حضرتك يا أ/فريد

بس بعد الحدوته حسيت إنه حضرتك
لأنها شبه حواديتك فى موضوع أبناء مصر اليوم  :l2: 

بس بعدين مابقتش عارفه أنا ميييييين؟  :Lol2: 

صحييييييييييييييييييييييح

مش التالت اللى كان فى الطريق اتوفى  ::

----------


## the_chemist

حراااااااااااااااااااااام

ماشي يا اسجنجرانى

----------


## a_leader

> اقولك يا سيدى
> 
> أولا مبروك يا ساره   
> 
> ثانيا
> 
> لما رديت عليا بالعسل الأسود والجبنه القريش   ورد الفينيك 
> 
> والبطاقه كان مكتوب فيها ذكر ومتزوج 
> ...


بصراحة انتى معجزة بجد

و نفسى اعرف كمان شعاع عرفتنى ازاى

بس ايه رأيك فى الجبنة القريش  ::

----------


## a_leader

> حراااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> ماشي يا اسجنجرانى


 :: 

 :Console: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بصراحة انتى معجزة بجد
> 
> و نفسى اعرف كمان شعاع عرفتنى ازاى
> 
> بس ايه رأيك فى الجبنة القريش


 :Roll2:   :Roll2:   :Roll2: 

ماعادتش هتدخلى بييييييييييت  :: 

وشهادة حضرتك وسااااااام   ::$: 

 :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

يعنى انا كل مرة اقول ليدر و المرة الوحيدة اللى مش اتوقعه يطلع هو

 :Girl (9):   :Girl (9):   :Girl (9):   :Girl (9):   :Girl (9):   :Girl (9): 

ماشى يا محمد..  تعمل كده فيا   ::uff::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جوافة ايه بس يا استاذ ابراهيم
> انا عاوزة منجى عليها موز وفراولة 
> 
> فكرررررررررررررر انت بس
> واحنا نبدأ بالحروف الابجدية 
> يالا نبتدى ونخلص ان شاء الله على الحلقة الالف ربعمية وخمسين 
> 
> انا حسة انى فى فيلم الانتقااااااااااااااااام ان ان ان تششششششششششششششش


كنت بأهزر على فكرة وبأعمل للحقلة جو .... :: 
إيه العك ده ... :Angry2: 
يمكن تكوني بتهزري أنت كمان  :: 



مبروك شعاع من نور  :Plane: 
حلقة جميلة ياأستاذ محمد ...
دمتم بود
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

> يعنى انا كل مرة اقول ليدر و المرة الوحيدة اللى مش اتوقعه يطلع هو
> 
>      
> 
> ماشى يا محمد..  تعمل كده فيا


ماشى ايه بس و انا اللى كنت بقول ح يحس بيا لكن قلبك طلع حجر

دكتور قلوب انت ؟؟؟؟؟

 ::

----------


## a_leader

> كنت بأهزر على فكرة وبأعمل للحقلة جو ....
> إيه العك ده ...
> يمكن تكوني بتهزري أنت كمان 
> 
> 
> 
> مبروك شعاع من نور 
> حلقة جميلة ياأستاذ محمد ...
> دمتم بود


ربنا يخليك يارب

وجودك كان متميز جدا يا استاذ ابراهيم

 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

> ماعادتش هتدخلى بييييييييييت 
> 
> وشهادة حضرتك وسااااااام


يافندم ربنا يخليكى ده بس من ذوقك و الله  :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

سمع هووووووووووووووس

اجدع سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 

اسكندرية 

كمان مرة اسكندرية 

الف شمعه لاسكندرية 

والف ورده على اسكندرية 

وجدعان اسكندرية 

وشباب سيدى بشر 

المخربشين 

ورقصنى يا جدع 

وسوق بينا يااسطى على الكرنيش 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKgvFCEIrpA[/ame]

----------


## a_leader

> سمع هووووووووووووووس
> 
> اجدع سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
> 
> اسكندرية 
> 
> كمان مرة اسكندرية 
> 
> الف شمعه لاسكندرية 
> ...


شفت يا صاحبى

ادينى رفعت  راس اسكندرية اهو و عذبت لك البشر

و لسه الاتحاد كمان مظبط المنصورة

و شكلنا كده ح ناخدوا الدورى السنة دى  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

> ماشى ايه بس و انا اللى كنت بقول ح يحس بيا لكن قلبك طلع حجر
> 
> دكتور قلوب انت ؟؟؟؟؟


*قلوب مين بس يادى الكسوف 

انا احسن لى اشتغل فى العكاوى 

يا شماتة ابلة ظاظا فيا

  
*

----------


## a_leader

> *قلوب مين بس يادى الكسوف 
> 
> انا احسن لى اشتغل فى العكاوى 
> 
> يا شماتة ابلة ظاظا فيا
> 
>   
> *


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

زمان أبلة ظاظا دلوئت خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عموما انا سامحتك خلاص المرة دى و المرة اللى جاية كمان

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لالالالالا  :Wacko: 
كده كتيييييييييير عليه يا كماااااااااحة
انت يا استاذ محمد طب تروح فين من ربنا  :: 
والله حسيت بس قلت لا مش ممكن 
قال واستاذ ابراهيم يقول الشقاوة وخفة الدم دي مش بعيدة عليكي يا مصراوية 
ده انا طلعت اغلب من الغلب بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ::sorry:: 
عن اذنكم اروح اخبط دماغي في الحيطة وراجعة تاني  ::uff::

----------


## nariman

> التوقع الأول ... اليمامة 
> 
> التوقع التاني ... ناريمان 
> 
> ولسه ...


 
*لا يا أستاذ انا بنهار واعترف على طول*   :Closedeyes: 

*مكنش ليا حظ متابعة الحلقة ..بس قلت أمر عليها أشوف استاذ محمد عمل فيكم ايه*

*عمل كتير بصراحة ..ولا الحدوتة المتينة* 

*حلقة جميلة قوي يا بيرووو* 

*ابقي ابعتيلي بقى لما الحلقة تنزل ..مش باخد بالي*

----------


## a_leader

> لالالالالا 
> كده كتيييييييييير عليه يا كماااااااااحة
> انت يا استاذ محمد طب تروح فين من ربنا 
> والله حسيت بس قلت لا مش ممكن 
> قال واستاذ ابراهيم يقول الشقاوة وخفة الدم دي مش بعيدة عليكي يا مصراوية 
> ده انا طلعت اغلب من الغلب بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> عن اذنكم اروح اخبط دماغي في الحيطة وراجعة تاني


برىء يا بيه  :: 

 :f:

----------


## a_leader

> *لا يا أستاذ انا بنهار واعترف على طول*  
> 
> *مكنش ليا حظ متابعة الحلقة ..بس قلت أمر عليها أشوف استاذ محمد عمل فيكم ايه*
> 
> *عمل كتير بصراحة ..ولا الحدوتة المتينة* 
> 
> *حلقة جميلة قوي يا بيرووو* 
> 
> *ابقي ابعتيلي بقى لما الحلقة تنزل ..مش باخد بالي*


يا ستى ربنا يخليكى

 :f:

----------


## فراشة

لييييييييييييييييدر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يطلع منك دا كله؟

مش باقولك؟ جباااااااااااااااااار

أنا قلتها من الأول ومصرة عليها

بس بجد حلقة جميييييييييلة

أى نعم لو قستى الضغط ياعبير هاتلقيه عالى 

بس برده حلقة جميلة

وبجد كل الضيوف جمال أوى

مبروك شعاع من نور

ــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*ياريس بقى ما تجاوبش ولا على سؤال خالص كده  

حلقة جميلة يا استاذ محمد 

بس بقينا ماشيين فيها بالحادى بادى مافيش عقل خالص *

----------


## a_leader

> لييييييييييييييييدر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> يطلع منك دا كله؟
> 
> مش باقولك؟ جباااااااااااااااااار
> 
> أنا قلتها من الأول ومصرة عليها
> 
> بس بجد حلقة جميييييييييلة
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عارفة يا فراشة

انا اول مرة اشترك فى المسابقة بشخصية من انا

و كنت عايز اقول حاجة بصراحة من خلال مشاركاتى

ان الحكم على انسان من خلال كتاباته مش صح بنسبة كبيرة جدا

----------


## a_leader

> *ياريس بقى ما تجاوبش ولا على سؤال خالص كده  
> 
> حلقة جميلة يا استاذ محمد 
> 
> بس بقينا ماشيين فيها بالحادى بادى مافيش عقل خالص *


ح نعملوا ايه بس حبيبى  :: 

كان فى أسئلة الإجابة على واحد منها اجابة مباشرة تكشف الشخصية على طول

ربنا يخليك يارب و متشكرين على مشاركاتك اللذيذة  :f:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

اييييييه ده..بجدددددددددد a_leader

المشاركة دي حاجة على خفيف كده و راجعة تاني 

اه صحيح فين تقييمي ؟؟؟ 


*

----------


## a_leader

> *
> 
> اييييييه ده..بجدددددددددد a_leader
> 
> المشاركة دي حاجة على خفيف كده و راجعة تاني 
> 
> اه صحيح فين تقييمي ؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> *


خفيييييييييييييييف  :: 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

انتى لازم تقولى الأول عرفتينى ازاى  :: 

بنت شهريار

خللى التقييم فى البوك لحد ما تقول  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايووووووووووووووون ياسارة
عاوزين نعرف عرفتيه ازاااااااااااااااااااااااى


للاسف يا استاذ محمد التقييم نط وفط وطلع من البوك  :: 

اعترفى ياسارة من غير بوكاااااات
هتضرب انا  :3:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
واه يا بوي..إحنا فينا من بلوكات 

ع اقول اهه  

  

من البطاقة الذكية اللي حطيت ضهرها..بصراحة وقت ما خمنت كنت متأكدة %100 إنه البطاقة كانت صح لمن أنا ..على أساس إنك تقولنا يعني إنك ذكر و متزوج..سيبك من أخرى دي فوتوشوب  

و طبعاً CMA شركة معروفة موجودة في أليكس 

يعني ذكر و متزوج و أليكس..و مدير إداري في CMA يبقى أكيد أ.ليدر 

هذه هي الحيثيات التي أرتأيتها و ارتاحت لها نفسي و التي أدت بي إلى تخمين أنه من أنا هو a_leader
 


*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
إيميييييي

أ.إبراهيم

فروشتي

ميرسي يا جماعة نجاملكم دايماً  في من أنا يارب  
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

تسلمي بجد حلقة جامدة جداً يا بيرو 

و لا الحدوتة بتاعة الأرنب و الأسد..كنت هزعل جداً لو مكنش الأرنب كل الأسد  

بجد ضحكت بهستيريا على الحدوتة و لما لقيت فيها حمظيات و وين بدأت أتلخبط 

بس جامد جداً يا فندم...لغة عربية و لا الفارابي 
*

----------


## a_leader

> *
> واه يا بوي..إحنا فينا من بلوكات 
> 
> ع اقول اهه  
> 
>   
> 
> من البطاقة الذكية اللي حطيت ضهرها..بصراحة وقت ما خمنت كنت متأكدة %100 إنه البطاقة كانت صح لمن أنا ..على أساس إنك تقولنا يعني إنك ذكر و متزوج..سيبك من أخرى دي فوتوشوب  
> 
> ...


امسكوهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش قادر ابطل ضحك

و الله العظيم ما اخدت بالى اصلا من الحاجة دى

انا قال لى حط صورة بطاقتك قلت اعمل سيرش و اول صورة لئيتها حطيتها

ولا حاولت ابص فيها اصلا ولا قريتها

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا خسارة التقييم اللى راح عليك يا سي محمد  :: 

طيب قولى

حسيتى بإيه لما قلت لك ان حسابنا بعدين  :: 

انا كتبتها و مت على نفسى من الضحك و قلت سارة ح تموتنى لما تعرف انى حد عمره ما كلمها قبل كده

 :: 

الف مبروك سارة التقييم المستحق  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *
> 
> تسلمي بجد حلقة جامدة جداً يا بيرو 
> 
> و لا الحدوتة بتاعة الأرنب و الأسد..كنت هزعل جداً لو مكنش الأرنب كل الأسد  
> 
> بجد ضحكت بهستيريا على الحدوتة و لما لقيت فيها حمظيات و وين بدأت أتلخبط 
> 
> بس جامد جداً يا فندم...لغة عربية و لا الفارابي 
> *


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة حلوة حواديت قبل النوم دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان يافارابى 
قصدى يا ليدر  :: 

نورتى الحلقة يا شعاع
برافووووووووووووووووو
 :f2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*





			
				طيب قولى

حسيتى بإيه لما قلت لك ان حسابنا بعدين 

انا كتبتها و مت على نفسى من الضحك و قلت سارة ح تموتنى لما تعرف انى حد عمره ما كلمها قبل كده
			
		

  

و الله يا أ.محمد أنا اسبهليت و بصيت للجملة كتير كده  
و دي على فكرة حاجة خلتني أقول %100 من أنا يعرفني عشان خاطر يتجرأ و يقولي حسابنا بعدين    

بعدين يعني أكيد في أولين 

بجد حلقة جميلة جداً و ضحكنا فيها كتير..ربنا يفرحك دايماً يارب 
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

منورة بيك يا بيرووووو 



*

----------


## a_leader

> *
> 
> تسلمي بجد حلقة جامدة جداً يا بيرو 
> 
> و لا الحدوتة بتاعة الأرنب و الأسد..كنت هزعل جداً لو مكنش الأرنب كل الأسد  
> 
> بجد ضحكت بهستيريا على الحدوتة و لما لقيت فيها حمظيات و وين بدأت أتلخبط 
> 
> بس جامد جداً يا فندم...لغة عربية و لا الفارابي 
> *


 :: 

يا ستى ربنا يخليكى  , ده بس من ذوقك

و الف مبروك كمان مرة   :f: 

اخوكى محمد الفارابى  ::

----------


## a_leader

> *
> 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> و الله يا أ.محمد أنا اسبهليت و بصيت للجملة كتير كده  
> و دي على فكرة حاجة خلتني أقول %100 من أنا يعرفني عشان خاطر يتجرأ و يقولي حسابنا بعدين    
> 
> ...


 :: 

ربنا يعزك يارب و الحلقة كانت جميلة بيكم كلكم

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *
> 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> و الله يا أ.محمد أنا اسبهليت و بصيت للجملة كتير كده  
> و دي على فكرة حاجة خلتني أقول %100 من أنا يعرفني عشان خاطر يتجرأ و يقولي حسابنا بعدين    
> 
> ...


ياساررررررررررررة
مين اولين دا يا اوختشى؟؟
حد عندك عالماسنجر  ::  ::  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ياساررررررررررررة
> مين اولين دا يا اوختشى؟؟
> حد عندك عالماسنجر


بيتهيألي يا بيرو ده نوع زيت اكل  :: 
اه والله كان في إعلان زمان بيقول ( نياهاهاهاهاهاهاها اووووووولين زيت الستات الناعمين )  ::  

ويمكن يكون قصد سارة بولين 
يا سلام على بولين هو في زي بولين  :: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0DJOBXCVrk[/ame]

 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بيتهيألي يا بيرو ده نوع زيت اكل 
> اه والله كان في إعلان زمان بيقول ( نياهاهاهاهاهاهاها اووووووولين زيت الستات الناعمين )  
> 
> ويمكن يكون قصد سارة بولين 
> يا سلام على بولين هو في زي بولين 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0DJOBXCVrk


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه
سارة انتى بشعة
ملكييييييييييييييييييييش حل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
بس ارسيلك على بر
يا اولين بتاع الستات الناعمين
يابولين بتاعت مافيا
 ::  ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

ههههههه ساره انت حالة مستعصية على فكرة   

مش أولين ده اللي هو بتاع عملتله مكرونة ماكلش مكرونة..عملتله رز مبياكلش رز ؟؟ 

أولين دي يا بيرو اللي قبل بعدين..ماهو من أنا كان بيقولي حسابنا بعدين..أنا قلت بقى مش هيقولي حسابنا بعدين إلا لو كنا نعرف بعض أولين 

*

----------


## a_leader



----------


## بنت شهريار

> *
> 
> ههههههه ساره انت حالة مستعصية على فكرة   
> 
> مش أولين ده اللي هو بتاع عملتله مكرونة ماكلش مكرونة..عملتله رز مبياكلش رز ؟؟ 
> 
> أولين دي يا بيرو اللي قبل بعدين..ماهو من أنا كان بيقولي حسابنا بعدين..أنا قلت بقى مش هيقولي حسابنا بعدين إلا لو كنا نعرف بعض أولين 
> 
> *


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا كدا معاكى حق يا سارة
دا انا قعدت اترجمها بالانجليزى والهندى كمان

لا دا كدا كان لازم من الاولين قبل ما يبقى بعدين الحساب
يالا يا سارة الحساب يجمع يا اوختشى  :: 

نورتى حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساااااااااااااااااء الخيييييييييييييييييييييير




لقد اتييييييييييييييييت  :Icecream: 



ونوررررررررررررررررررررت  :2: 



وشررررررررررررفت  :Roll2: 



ومع اول ايام السنة الجديدة


2010
 :f:  :f:  :f: 


واولى حلقاتنا فى هذا العام  :4: 



وضيف عزيز وغالى علينا جميعا  :Bicycle: 



تواجده دائماً مثمر  ::cop:: 



بالخير  ::uff:: 






والنقاء  :Oneeye: 





والطيبة  :Shock2: 




والألفة  ::shit:: 





معاااااااااااااااااكم   :Closedeyes: 




ضيفنا العزيز


*مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا*







اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...

الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




التخمينات للعضو ثلاث مرات فقط
والتخمين الرابع هيحسب للى بعده



التخمين يكون بشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*




ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة


اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة




والتوقع يتم بعد أن يبدأ الضيف بالإجابة عن الأسئلة
وممنوع التوقع التخمينى



ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا




وان شاء الله معك
متابعوووووووووووووون



اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## غادة جاد

*أقول تباً من دلوقت* 
*ولا أستنى شوية ؟؟؟*
*خلاص هأجلها شوية لما أشوف* 


*ورينا يا ستي مين الأستاذ*
*ولو إني عندي تخمين*
*بس هاستنى لما يبدأ في الكلام*

*عود أحمد*
*يا بيروووووووووو*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هو أنا ليا أعتراض واحد بس على قوانين المسابقه*

*التخمين الرابع*

*ليه يحسب للى بعده*

*وليه نمنع عنه فرصه ممكن تكون صح؟*

*وبعدين ممكن تكون حسب رغبه إللى بعده*

*ماعلينا*


*من أولها ياعم من أنا*

*أنا أجدع واحد ييجى فى أول صفحه*

*ويختفى*

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*لكن المره دى مستنيك على باب المنتدى*

*وعلى سطح المنتدى*

*وفى المطبخ*

*مش حسيبك  يعنى مش حسيبك*

*ماهو يإنت ياعبير فى المنتدى ده* 

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## a_leader

اهلا و سهلا بيكى يا عبير

نورتى المنتدى

ايه الغيبة دى كلها

من أنا ..

مِن مَن أنا القديم إلى مَن أنا الجديد 

أهلا و سهلا بحضرتك يا فندم

----------


## a_leader

من أنا

اتفضل شوية أسئلة سريعة 

احنا اتقابلنا رمضان اللى فات ده ؟

اخر مشاركة لك فى المنتدى كانت امتى و فموضوع ايه ؟ مع استبعاد اى مشاركة لك فى هذا الموضوع

حروف اسمك عربى ولا انجليزى و من كام مقطع ؟

ايه أكتر قاعة فيك يا منتدى بتحبها ؟  :: 

ايه رأيك فى الجملة دى( المزود (server ) مشغول جداً في هذه اللحظة. الرجاء أعد المحاولة لاحقاً.) ؟

اتسلى فيهم بئه عبال ما اجيلك تانى  :: 

تحياتى ..

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



أختى الطيبة عبير 

الله يبارك فيك على عطائك ونشاطك الطيب هذا 

وربنا يكرمك ويبارك لنا فيك 

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع 

ويشرفنى ويسعدنى التواجد بينكم 

وياريت بالتليفون توصلى سلامى لأختى الغالية 


وحدوا الله وصلوا على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 




ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## غادة جاد

أقول بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## a_leader

> أقول بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 ::nooo:: 

 ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساااااااااااااااااء الخيييييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لقد اتييييييييييييييييت 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا لكى أختى العزيزه عبير 

على المقدمه الجميله

----------


## a_leader

ياللا يا فندم خش جاوب و خللى سيادتك سريع

انا خلاص بئيت محترف فى المسابقة دى بصفتى من أنا قديم ... زمل يعنى يا من انا  :: 

اتوقع اخت ضابط شرطة

 بصفتى غاوى تضييع اول تلات توقعات  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أقول تباً من دلوقت* 
> *ولا أستنى شوية ؟؟؟*
> *خلاص هأجلها شوية لما أشوف [/b**
> *


*

أهلا غاده جاد





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غادة جاد
					


[]


b]ورينا يا ستي مين الأستاذ


*


> *ولو إني عندي تخمين*
> *بس هاستنى لما يبدأ في الكلام*







> *
> 
> 
> عود أحمد*
> *يا بيروووووووووو*



أحمد جه إمتى؟  ::stpd::

----------


## a_leader

التوقع الثانى بيدو عشان اضمن حقى برضو

----------


## اليمامة

السؤال..انت عضو صاحب بيت ..واللا لسة من الاعضاء الغلابة..زيى كدة من يومين تلاتة؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *من أولها ياعم من أنا*
> 
> *أنا أجدع واحد ييجى فى أول صفحه*
> 
> *ويختفى*
> 
> ...



أهلا أخى الفاضل أبو خالد

طب ما تستنانى فى البلكونه أحسن  :Smart: 




> [b][/b 
> *مش حسيبك  يعنى مش حسيبك*
> 
> *ماهو يإنت ياعبير فى المنتدى ده* 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*


يبقى أنا   :W00t1:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا ..
> 
> مِن مَن أنا القديم إلى مَن أنا الجديد 
> 
> أهلا و سهلا بحضرتك يا فندم


أنا نسخة 2010  ::$: 

أهلا أستاذ محمد

----------


## غادة جاد

*مش عارفة*
*حسيت من مقدمة عبير*
*إن مَن أنا* 







*هو*








*هو*













*هو*






































*أتوقع أستاذ أشرف المجاهد*






*صح ؟*


*ولا أقول لكم تباً ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أنا
> 
> اتفضل شوية أسئلة سريعة



 ::-s: 




> احنا اتقابلنا رمضان اللى فات ده ؟


لا محصليش الشرف




> اخر مشاركة لك فى المنتدى كانت امتى و فموضوع ايه ؟ مع استبعاد اى مشاركة لك فى هذا الموضوع


مش فاكر




> م
> 
> حروف اسمك عربى ولا انجليزى و من كام مقطع ؟
> 
> ا



يا سيدى أهى كلها حروف




> ايه أكتر قاعة فيك يا منتدى بتحبها ؟


كل القاعات زى أولادى بحبهم زى بعض  :1: 



> ايه رأيك فى الجملة دى( المزود (server ) مشغول جداً في هذه اللحظة. الرجاء أعد المحاولة لاحقاً.) ؟


 no comment




> اتسلى فيهم بئه عبال ما اجيلك تانى 
> 
> تحياتى ..



مفيش لب ؟؟  :Eat:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أقول بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



براحتك  :Bounce:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> 





 :Poster Oops:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياللا يا فندم خش جاوب و خللى سيادتك سريع
> 
> انا خلاص بئيت محترف فى المسابقة دى بصفتى من أنا قديم ... زمل يعنى يا من انا 
> 
> اتوقع اخت ضابط شرطة
> 
>  بصفتى غاوى تضييع اول تلات توقعات


من أنا الذى توقعته ربما يكون خطأ برجاء حاول مره أخرى :Baby2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> التوقع الثانى بيدو عشان اضمن حقى برضو



 :Blink:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السؤال..انت عضو صاحب بيت ..واللا لسة من الاعضاء الغلابة..زيى كدة من يومين تلاتة؟



اه عندى بيت والله

3 أوض وريسبشن 

تأجرى؟   ::stpd::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *مش عارفة*
> *حسيت من مقدمة عبير*
> *إن مَن أنا* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لو تبآ مافيهاش تعب عليكى قولى تبآ  :Bounce:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

محدش عاوز يسأل تانى ولا أقوم أنام؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## a_leader

> من أنا الذى توقعته ربما يكون خطأ برجاء حاول مره أخرى


يا فندم انا توقعت ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة مش موبينيل

ياريت معاليك تقراها كويس  :: 

هو سيادتك يا فندم ذكر أم أنثى ؟

----------


## a_leader

> محدش عاوز يسأل تانى ولا أقوم أنام؟؟؟؟؟


قوم نام يافندم  :: 

سيادتك متزوج ولا عازب ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا فندم انا توقعت ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة مش موبينيل
> 
> ياريت معاليك تقراها كويس



 :Baby: 

طب ما تحاول تطلب فودافون شبكتهم أحسن  :: 



> هو سيادتك يا فندم ذكر أم أنثى ؟


أنا كائن يعيش ويتعايش

فى رقة الأنثى   :Icecream:  وقوة الذكر  ::xx:: 

 ::

----------


## غادة جاد

> أنا كائن يعيش ويتعايش


 

ياحلولو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> قوم نام يافندم


لازم أسمع حدوته قبل النوم  :: 



> سيادتك متزوج ولا عازب ؟



عندك حد ينفع للجواز ؟   :4:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياحلولو


فيه حاجه يا غاده جاد؟  :Evil 2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اتوقع 
مصراويةجدا اهو عشان مبقاش حرمتكم من حاجة  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اتوقع 
> مصراويةجدا اهو عشان مبقاش حرمتكم من حاجة



يا زين ما أخترتى يا مصراويه  :BRAWA:

----------


## غادة جاد

*ااااااااااااااااه*

*امممممممممممممممممم*

*التقييم المرة دي بتاعي يا جدعان*

*أتوقع*
*جيهان محمد علي*
 :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا زين ما أخترتى يا مصراويه


ميرسي يا ايمي  :4:

----------


## a_leader

> طب ما تحاول تطلب فودافون شبكتهم أحسن 
> 
> 
> 
> أنا كائن يعيش ويتعايش
> 
> فى رقة الأنثى   وقوة الذكر


 :No:  :No:  :No: 

الإجابة دى معناها أنثى طبعا

خلاص انا اسحب اتوقع التانى بتاعى اللى كان بيدو

التوقع الأول زى ماهو ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة

التوقع الثانى ميس غادة ( غادة جاد )

و هوبا ايه هوبا اه الاكس بى ح يكسب  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> اه عندى بيت والله
> 
> 3 أوض وريسبشن 
> 
> تأجرى؟


صباح الروقان ...لا بئة..دا انت باين عليك متعب..عموما انا فعلا عايزة أجر..بس ياريت توضح الايجار بكام..اقصد معلش..صاحب بيت بكام؟..كام مشاركة..

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ااااااااااااااااه*
> 
> *امممممممممممممممممم*
> 
> *التقييم المرة دي بتاعي يا جدعان*
> 
> *أتوقع*
> *جيهان محمد علي*



 :good: 

يا زين ما اخترتى يا غاده

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ميرسي يا ايمي



العفو يا سمير  ::$:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الإجابة دى معناها أنثى طبعا


إحتمال آه

وإحتمال لأ   :Play Ball: 




> خلاص انا اسحب اتوقع التانى بتاعى اللى كان بيدو
> 
> التوقع الأول زى ماهو ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة
> 
> التوقع الثانى ميس غادة ( غادة جاد )
> 
> و هوبا ايه هوبا اه الاكس بى ح يكسب



وهيله هيله هيله هيلاهوووو  من أنا  مفيش زيووووو  :y:

----------


## a_leader

:: 

انت كمان بتغنى يا من أنا باشا ؟

ماااااشى

طيب قول لى حضرتك

ايه اكتر قاعة بتحب تشارك فيها ؟

لك أقارب فى المنتدى ؟

عندك كام سنة يا فندم ؟

هواياتك سيادتك ايه ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباح الروقان



صباح النسكافيه




> ...لا بئة..دا انت باين عليك متعب..عموما انا فعلا عايزة أجر..بس ياريت توضح الايجار بكام..اقصد معلش..صاحب بيت بكام؟..كام مشاركة..


الأسعار نااااار يا أختى الفاضله   ::'(: 

وكل يوم الإيجار بيزيد   :Bye2: 

مفيش أقل من 700 800 قولى 1000

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت كمان بتغنى يا من أنا باشا ؟






 :: 




> طيب قول لى حضرتك
> 
> ايه اكتر قاعة بتحب تشارك فيها ؟


ما قلت قبل كده قل القاعات زى  أولادى 




> لك  أقارب فى المنتدى ؟


من نحيه بابا ولا من نحية ماما  :notme: 




> عندك كام سنة يا فندم ؟


حضرتك تدينى كام ؟




> هواياتك سيادتك ايه ؟




 :Sad:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

من أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا

إنت هنا من إمتى يا راجل؟؟؟

قولى يا من أنا

ذكر ولا مؤنث؟

مواليد سنة كام؟

عايش فى مصر ولا فى الخارج؟


راجعه تانى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ياللا يا فندم خش جاوب و خللى سيادتك سريع
> 
> انا خلاص بئيت محترف فى المسابقة دى بصفتى من أنا قديم ... زمل يعنى يا من انا 
> 
> اتوقع اخت ضابط شرطة
> 
>  بصفتى غاوى تضييع اول تلات توقعات


خييييييييييييييييييير يا مسيو ليدر

دا أنا كنت مسافره والله

مساء الخير

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تبعنا " أهلاوى " ولا تبع الناس التانيين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الأووووووول..

أتوقع من أنا هو مصراوية جداً..
راجعة تاني عشان خاطر أسأل بقى 

*

----------


## a_leader

:: 





الحمد لله على سلامتك يا ايمان  :f: 

بصفتك يا من انا اخف دم فيك يا منتدى و بصفتك ضحكتنى الصبح بدرى كده

خدلك بئه شوية اسئلة تعمل بيهم دماغ

السؤال الأول :-
أ- فين عبير بنت شهريار زعيمة أكبر عصابة فيك يا شرق يا أوسط ؟
ب- فين مى مؤمن بنت بلدى ؟
ج- حضرتك كنت فين يوم 31/12/2009 ؟
السؤال الثانى :-
أ- حضرتك ليه ما بتجاوبش على الأسئلة يا فندم ؟
ب- عملت موضوعات مشتركة قبل كده ؟
ج- كسبت جايزة حورس قبل كده ؟
السؤال الثالث :-
اختار الاجابة الصحيحة من بين الأقواس :
أ- أكتر فريق فى مصر مظبط الأهلى ( الاسماعيلى - بترول اسيوط - المنصورة )
ب- اكتر فريق فى مصر جاب اجوال فى الأهلى ( الاسماعيلى - الترسانة - الانتاج الحربى )
ج- اكتر فريق فى مصر عطى الأهلى لعيبة ( الاسماعيلى - الكروم - كفر الشيخ )
د- دائما يكسب الأهلى فى وجود حكام اجانب ( الاسماعيلى - الجونة - جمهورية شبين )
السؤال الرابع :-
انت بتشجع مين يا من انا بك ( الزمالك - الاسماعيلى - الشر بره و بعيد الأهلى  :: )
مع تمنياتى بالوفيق و النجاح
وزارة التربية و التعليم  ::

----------


## a_leader

وجدتهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااا 

التوقع الثانى : سارة مصراوية جدا ::-s:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الحمد لله على سلامتك يا ايمان


الله يسلمك يا مسيو ليدر

صباح الفل يا من أنا


 :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا
> 
> إنت هنا من إمتى يا راجل؟؟؟


أهلا  بالحكومه

أنا م الصبح وأنا هنا



> قولى يا من أنا


يا نعم



> ذكر ولا مؤنث؟


 ::$: 



> مواليد سنة كام؟


فى خلال 100 سنه اللى فاتوا

من بعد ثورة سعد زغلول عدل 



> عايش فى مصر ولا فى الخارج؟


فى مصر

وسعد سعد يحيا سعد   :Locked: 






> تبعنا " أهلاوى " ولا تبع الناس التانيين ؟؟؟؟


لا أنا هاشجع مالى النهارده  ::$:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> الأووووووول..
> 
> أتوقع من أنا هو مصراوية جداً..
> راجعة تاني عشان خاطر أسأل بقى 
> 
> *


 :Lol2: 

يا زين ما أختارتى يا أختى شعاع

مصراويه كفاءه  :Lol2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TLw6_FgH20


 :: 




> بصفتك يا من انا اخف دم فيك يا منتدى و بصفتك ضحكتنى الصبح بدرى كده


كل الناس بتقول عليا كده  ::$: 



> خدلك بئه شوية اسئلة تعمل بيهم دماغ


 :4:  أخيرااا دا الواحد دماغه هطق  :Akuma: 



> السؤال الأول :-
> أ- فين عبير بنت شهريار زعيمة أكبر عصابة فيك يا شرق يا أوسط ؟


إسأل مستر إكس   ::hop:: 



> السؤال الأول :-
> ب- فين مى مؤمن بنت بلدى ؟


لما الزعيمه ترجع نبقى نسألها  :Schnauz: 



> السؤال الأول :-
> ج- حضرتك كنت فين يوم 31/12/2009 ؟


هوا كله إجبارى إجبارى مفيش إختيارى  :Angry: 

كنت بحتفل برأس السنه



> السؤال الثانى :-
> أ- حضرتك ليه ما بتجاوبش على الأسئلة يا فندم ؟


أصلى ماذاكرتش  :Doh: 



> السؤال الثانى :-
> ب- عملت موضوعات مشتركة قبل كده ؟


may be



> السؤال الثانى :-
> ج- كسبت جايزة حورس قبل كده ؟


طموحاتى متجهه إلى نوبل  :4: 



> السؤال الثالث :-
> اختار الاجابة الصحيحة من بين الأقواس :
> أ- أكتر فريق فى مصر مظبط الأهلى ( الاسماعيلى - بترول اسيوط - المنصورة )
> ب- اكتر فريق فى مصر جاب اجوال فى الأهلى ( الاسماعيلى - الترسانة - الانتاج الحربى )
> ج- اكتر فريق فى مصر عطى الأهلى لعيبة ( الاسماعيلى - الكروم - كفر الشيخ )
> د- دائما يكسب الأهلى فى وجود حكام اجانب ( الاسماعيلى - الجونة - جمهورية شبين )


 ::$: 

الأهلى فى كل حته عمال يجيب إجوان   :4: 



> السؤال الرابع :-
> انت بتشجع مين يا من انا بك ( الزمالك - الاسماعيلى - الشر بره و بعيد الأهلى )


بشجع الزمالك لما بيلاعب الإسماعيلى   :Akuma: 



> مع تمنياتى بالوفيق و النجاح
> وزارة التربية و التعليم


صباح الوزير يا سعادة الخير  :: 



هامتحن الملحق إمتى ؟ :d




> وجدتهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااا 
> 
> التوقع الثانى : سارة مصراوية جدا


ما أنا قلت

يا زين ما إخترت يا أستاذ محمد

فعلا مصراويه كفااااءه  ::

----------


## فراشة

ازيك يامن أنا

كل سنه وانت طيب

انا جيت متأخره

وكل اللى ممكن اسألهولك وزياده ليدر 

جمعه فى ورقة الامتحان

بس تصدق لو انا اللى هاصحح؟

سورى يعنى مش هاديك ملحق بس

ههههههه دا أنا هاجيبلك فصل نهائى

وحرمان من دخول باب المدرسه

طيب بما انى مش قادره احدد مين هاعتمد على جزئيتن مبهمين فى الإجابه

وهاختاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

زهره

أو

جميله بو حريد


وهاأجل الإختيار التالت

لما أشووووووووووووف اخرتها


ــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أهلا  بالحكومه
> 
> أنا م الصبح وأنا هنا
> 
> 
> 
> يا نعم
> 
> 
> ...


 ::'(: 

كويس إنك عارف إنى حكومه  ::cop:: 

يبقى إعترف يلااااا وبلاش ردودك دى  ::hop:: 

إنت مييييييييييييين؟   :3: 

خلاص قولى

إنت مشرف ولا عضو؟

مشاركاتك فوق الـ 3000 ولا لأ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ازيك يامن أنا
> 
> كل سنه وانت طيب


تمام يا  أختى الفاضله فراشه

وإنتى  طيبه




> انا جيت متأخره
> 
> وكل اللى ممكن اسألهولك وزياده ليدر 
> 
> جمعه فى ورقة الامتحان
> 
> بس تصدق لو انا اللى هاصحح؟
> 
> سورى يعنى مش هاديك ملحق بس
> ...


أحول مدرسه تانيه وماله  :Cool: 



> ا
> طيب بما انى مش قادره احدد مين هاعتمد على جزئيتن مبهمين فى الإجابه
> 
> وهاختاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
> 
> زهره
> 
> أو
> 
> ...



ومالها مصراويه جدااا ؟  :Gun2: 


 :Bye:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أول توقع هايدى دياب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> كويس إنك عارف إنى حكومه


أروح أسلم نفسي يعنى ؟؟؟  ::mm:: 




> يبقى إعترف يلااااا وبلاش ردودك دى 
> 
> إنت مييييييييييييين؟


أنا الميلامين  :mazika3: 

ولا أقولك أنا مصر إنتى مين؟ 



> خلاص قولى
> 
> إنت مشرف ولا عضو؟
> 
> مشاركاتك فوق الـ 3000 ولا لأ؟




مشرف ولاعضو يا من أنا

إنتى لازم تعرفى يعنى؟؟؟؟؟

بس مشاركاتى كتير  :king:

----------


## فراشة

> ومالها مصراويه جدااا ؟


ههههههه شكلك جاى تهدى النفوس

طبعا قمرايه وعسل وسكر كمان

التوقع التالت والأخييييييييييييييييير
.



.







.





لمسه

----------


## بنت شهريار

سالخيررررررررررررررررررر عليكم جميعا




> ورينا يا ستي مين الأستاذ
> ولو إني عندي تخمين
> بس هاستنى لما يبدأ في الكلام
> 
> عود أحمد
> يا بيروووووووووو


دا عود احمد ومحمد ابراهيم وخليل ياغدغود يا جميلة
نورررررررررررررررررررتى مونتى والمونتيهات المجاورة

لا وجاية شدة حيلها وجايبة تبا فى ايدها
هو احنا بنخاااااااااااف
بس اعرفى انتى من انا
وبعدينقولى تبا براحتك
بس لو معرفتيشششششششششش اتحملى النتيجة  :: 
نورتى حبيبتى  :f2: 




> لكن المره دى مستنيك على باب المنتدى
> وعلى سطح المنتدى
> وفى المطبخ
> مش حسيبك يعنى مش حسيبك
> ماهو يإنت ياعبير فى المنتدى ده 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


ايوووووووووووون 
وريلو العين الحمرا من اولها مسير وجدى
يمكن يخاف ويعترف من اولها

بس مش العين الحمرا علياااااااااااا
دا انا جيبلكم العين الحمرا والخضرا واللى مبتشوفششششششش  :3: 
نوررررررررت يافندم  :f2: 




> اهلا و سهلا بيكى يا عبير
> نورتى المنتدى
> ايه الغيبة دى كلها
> من أنا ..
> مِن مَن أنا القديم إلى مَن أنا الجديد 
> أهلا و سهلا بحضرتك يا فندم


رسالة من حكمدار العاصمة الى من انا القديم اللى ساكن فى فك التكشرة
اول موضوع على اليمين
لا تجاوب على الاسئلة
الاسئلة كلها افخااااااااااخ
احترررررررررررررررس من مسيو ليدر
دا زوووووووووومل قديم وعارف اللى فيها 
وقد اعذر من بعذر
اللهم بلغت  :: 

نورت مسيو ليدر  :f2: 




> أختى الطيبة عبير 
> الله يبارك فيك على عطائك ونشاطك الطيب هذا 
> وربنا يكرمك ويبارك لنا فيك 
> وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع 
> ويشرفنى ويسعدنى التواجد بينكم 
> وياريت بالتليفون توصلى سلامى لأختى الغالية


ياهلا ياهلا بالنور كله
الحلقة نورت بوجودك اخى العزيز أ اشرف
يالا التقييم فى انتظارك
وتم توصيل السلام يافندم على وجه السرررررررررررررررعه
اسعدنى تواجدك معنا  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اه عندى بيت والله
> 
> 3 أوض وريسبشن 
> 
> تأجرى؟


ايجار قديشم ولا جديد يا من انا  :: 




> طب ما تحاول تطلب فودافون شبكتهم أحسن 
> 
> 
> 
> أنا كائن يعيش ويتعايش
> 
> فى رقة الأنثى   وقوة الذكر


وسمعنىىىىىىىىى عالفودافوووووووووووووووووون
من انا .. يعيش يعيش يعيش




> ياحلولو


يا حلولى ياحلولى  :: 




> لازم أسمع حدوته قبل النوم 
> عندك حد ينفع للجواز ؟


انا واقفة فى الطابور جنب من انا
عريس يا ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى  :: 




> انت كمان بتغنى يا من أنا باشا ؟
> 
> ماااااشى
> هواياتك سيادتك ايه ؟


مطرب اهو مش بيغنى ؟؟
يبقى فنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

وياااااااااااااااا ن انا يابوووووووووووو بندقيه
تعالالى ياحلو انت ياحلو
وانهار واعترف كدا من غير لف ودوران
دا انت حبيبى من ايام سعد زغلول  :: 

كنت ضيف فى من انا قبل كدا ؟؟
حضرت ميتنج للمنتدى ؟؟
تعرف مين شخصيا من اعضاء مووووووووونتى ؟؟

يالا بسرعه واجابة مباشررررررررررررررررة وجون وجون وجوووووووون

----------


## اسكندرانى

*مساء الخير يا من انا 

انا حاجيب لك من الاخر 

وكله بحسابه 

عبير وعدتنى غير التقييم انها حتبعت لى فسيخ ومشبك 

ايه رايك انت تاخد التقييم وانا اخد الفسيخ والمشبك 

راسلنى على الخاص للاتفاق وتوقيع العقد 

مساءك ورد 

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TLw6_FgH20
> 
> 
> الحمد لله على سلامتك يا ايمان 
> 
> بصفتك يا من انا اخف دم فيك يا منتدى و بصفتك ضحكتنى الصبح بدرى كده
> 
> خدلك بئه شوية اسئلة تعمل بيهم دماغ
> 
> ...


انا اسمى مكتووووووووووووووووووووووووب
ايه دا يا ليدر
دا ولا امتحان الثانوية العامة
نظام ملاحق  :: 

جاوب يا من انا جاوووووووووووووووووب

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مساء الخير يا من انا 
> 
> انا حاجيب لك من الاخر 
> 
> وكله بحسابه 
> 
> عبير وعدتنى غير التقييم انها حتبعت لى فسيخ ومشبك 
> 
> ايه رايك انت تاخد التقييم وانا اخد الفسيخ والمشبك 
> ...


ايه داااااااااااااا
بيع كدا عينى عينك؟؟
طيب فين نصيببببببببببببببببى ؟؟

وبعدين علنا كدا يا استاذ نادر ؟؟
دا كدا المزاد ممكن يزيد
واللى يدفع لمن انا ياخد التقييم  :: 

احنا نتفق من الاول
يامن اناااااااااااااااا
اجتماع خاص لزوم الاتفاق فى رسالة خاصة
وممنوع الدخول لاى حد من غير حاجة فى ايدة
لزوم كراسة الشروط  :: 

نوررررررررررت اخى الغالى
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أروح أسلم نفسي يعنى ؟؟؟ 
> ::[/size][/center]


يااااااااااااااااااريت 

خلينا نخلص  ::@: 




> [center]أنا الميلامين 
> 
> ولا أقولك أنا مصر إنتى مين؟ 
> 
> ::


أتوقع غاده جاد




> [size="5"]
> مشرف ولاعضو يا من أنا
> 
> إنتى لازم تعرفى يعنى؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بس مشاركاتى كتير


الله عليك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

طيب انت مسجل فى المنتدى من إمتى يا من أنا؟

----------


## the_chemist

> طيب انت مسجل فى المنتدى من إمتى يا من أنا؟


كيفك يا ايمى

هو عموماً من أنا 

مسجل تحت رقم 14052125 فئة أ

وله صورة وش وجنب موجودة في الدوسيه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أتوئع نادر "إسجنجرانى"    :Evil 2: 

قصدى إسكندرانى

وإبقي قابلنى لو شوفت لون فسيخة من عبير

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه   :Evil 2:

----------


## the_chemist

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TLw6_FgH20
> 
> 
> الحمد لله على سلامتك يا ايمان 
> 
> بصفتك يا من انا اخف دم فيك يا منتدى و بصفتك ضحكتنى الصبح بدرى كده
> 
> خدلك بئه شوية اسئلة تعمل بيهم دماغ
> 
> ...


يامن أنا

بعيد الشر عنك 

ويارب تكون عاقل كده وبتشجع فريق الناس الكويسين 

الأهلي طبعاً أبو دم شربات

وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه لو كنت لا قدر الله بتشجع الناس التانيييين

اللى مش بيكسبوا ودايما بقولوا الكلام الوحش ده

قولى إنت بتشجع مين

بسرعة

 ::cop::   ::xx::

----------


## the_chemist

> طب ما تحاول تطلب فودافون شبكتهم أحسن 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> إتصالات أقوى وأحلى
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي
> 
> أنا كائن يعيش ويتعايش
> 
> فى رقة الأنثى   وقوة الذكر


طب أفهم من كده إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟

...........................؟

----------


## a_leader

يا صباح الغموض

يا صباح الألغاز

يا صباح المغامرون الخمسة و الشياطين التلاتاشر

التوقع الثانى :

انا اتوقع (   the chemist ) و اطلع من دول يا نمس  ::-s: 

انا اعتمدت على التحليل المنطقى فى توقعى  ::$: 

قولتوا لى ازاااااى   :PYTAJNIK: 

بصوا

انا اشتريت كتاب كيف تحلل الناس لعلى حسن عباس  ::no3:: 

و لئيت ان التحليل ده سهل جدااااااا  ::mazika:: 

و إدى اديلو الاتحاد ناويلو  :Robot: 

بالنسبة للمشاركين المرة دى انسوا خلاص , المكسب مضمون ليا و الكتاب اهو فى ايدى  ::

----------


## a_leader

> يامن أنا
> 
> بعيد الشر عنك 
> 
> ويارب تكون عاقل كده وبتشجع فريق الناس الكويسين 
> 
> الأهلي طبعاً أبو دم شربات
> 
> وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه لو كنت لا قدر الله بتشجع الناس التانيييين
> ...


 :: 

قلبى حاسس ان من أنا اتحاداوى

----------


## a_leader

احم احم

التوقع الثانى دكتور القلوب و ساحر العقول عصام كابو

كده فاضل لى توقع اخير ح اسيبه معايا احتياطى

----------


## a_leader

من أنا

طولك ؟
وزنك ؟
مقاس الشوز ؟
لونك المفضل ؟
اكلتك المفضلة ؟
مطربك المفضل ؟
جاوب و خليك حلو يا فندم و بلاش مراوغات الانكار مش ح يفيدك  ::-s:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الثااااااااااااااانييييي..

أتوقع من أنا هو طائر الشرق 

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

جووووووووووووود مورررررررررررررررننج من انا
وجود مورننج على الحضور الغالى


يا من انا صحصح كدا معايااااااااااااااا
تواجدك فىالمنتدى فى المعتاد بيكون الصبح بدرى ؟؟
وبتسهر ولا تبع حدوته قبل النوم بتااعه ماما كريمة ؟؟

لك اقارب فىالمنتدى تابعين لبطاقه سيادتك ؟؟

----------


## غادة جاد

> أتوقع غاده جاد


 

*لا والله برييييييييييئة*
 ::rolleyes:: 


**


*ازيك يا إيموووووو*

----------


## بنت شهريار

هو من انا لسه نايم ؟؟
والاعضاء كمان نايمين ؟؟

يانهار مالوش ووووووووووووووووووش
دى الحلقة قربت تخلص
والله حلال عليك التقييم يا من انا يا جااااااااااااااااااااااامد  ::

----------


## غادة جاد

> الشر بره و بعيد الأهلى


 



*يا نهار مش فايت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ده أنتم أخدتم راحتكم في الكلام قوي*
*هو أنا أغيب شويتين عن المنتدى أرجع ألاقيكم كده ؟؟؟؟*
*ده إبعادي عن المنتدى كان مؤامرة بقى !!!!!!!!!*
 :Shutup2:  






> السؤال الثالث :-
> اختار الاجابة الصحيحة من بين الأقواس :
> أ- أكتر فريق فى مصر مظبط الأهلى ( الاسماعيلى - بترول اسيوط - المنصورة )
> ب- اكتر فريق فى مصر جاب اجوال فى الأهلى ( الاسماعيلى - الترسانة - الانتاج الحربى )
> ج- اكتر فريق فى مصر عطى الأهلى لعيبة ( الاسماعيلى - الكروم - كفر الشيخ )
> د- دائما يكسب الأهلى فى وجود حكام اجانب ( الاسماعيلى - الجونة - جمهورية شبين )


 

 
*وبعدين إيه الأسئلة دي ؟؟؟*
*أولاً - دي خارج المناهج الدراسية المقررة على الصف .*
*ثانياً - دي مش في مستوى الطالب المتوسط .*
*ثالثاً - دي أسئلة تعجيزية تتسبب في زيادة الدروس الخصوصية .*
*رابعاً - نشرها على المنتدى يعتبر تسريب للامتحان .*

*حضرتك عندك شهر خصم من المرتب مع حرمان خمس سنوات من أعمال الامتحانات*
*وتوقع موظفي النيابة الإدارية في أي لحظة*
 :Busted Red: 
*( الشر بره وبعيد )*



*ايوة احنا بنصدر العقاب الأول وبعدين بنحقق في الموضوع*
 ::-s:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أول توقع هايدى دياب


هايدى حلوه  ::p: 



> ههههههه شكلك جاى تهدى النفوس
> 
> طبعا قمرايه وعسل وسكر كمان
> 
> التوقع التالت والأخييييييييييييييييير
> .
> لمسه




ولمسه كمان حلوه  ::stpd::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايجار قديشم ولا جديد يا من انا


استنى اسألك عثمان  :W00t1: 



> انا واقفة فى الطابور جنب من انا
> عريس يا ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


قالى كلام يدوخ 
أنا دايخه يا بوووووي  :Wacko:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وياااااااااااااااا ن انا يابوووووووووووو بندقيه
> تعالالى ياحلو انت ياحلو
> وانهار واعترف كدا من غير لف ودوران
> دا انت حبيبى من ايام سعد زغلول


يااااااااااااااااه كانت أيام  :Love: 
فاكره يا عبير لما مسكنا العسكرى الإنجليزى ونزلنا فيه ضرب بالقبقاب اللى كنتى لابساه
طب فاكره على؟؟؟
على اللى سعاد حسنى سابته واتجوزت محجوب عبد الدايم فى القاهره 30  ::stpd:: 

فكرتينى بالذى مضى  ::$: 




> كنت ضيف فى من انا قبل كدا ؟؟


نوووو




> حضرت ميتنج للمنتدى ؟؟


إمتى؟



> تعرف مين شخصيا من اعضاء مووووووووونتى ؟؟


كفايه عليا حضرتك  ::$: 



> يالا بسرعه واجابة مباشررررررررررررررررة وجون وجون وجوووووووون


وبيبو وبشير 
وبيبو والجون

وخدوا 6 راااايح خدوا 4 جاي

 :Hug2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *مساء الخير يا من انا 
> 
> انا حاجيب لك من الاخر 
> 
> وكله بحسابه 
> 
> عبير وعدتنى غير التقييم انها حتبعت لى فسيخ ومشبك 
> 
> ايه رايك انت تاخد التقييم وانا اخد الفسيخ والمشبك 
> ...


وإيه رأيك تكسب إنت التقييم وأخد أنا الفسيخ والمشبك و40 جنيه  :Icecream: 

لو موافق ابعتلى كلمنى شكرا ...





> ايه داااااااااااااا
> بيع كدا عينى عينك؟؟
> طيب فين نصيببببببببببببببببى ؟؟
> 
> وبعدين علنا كدا يا استاذ نادر ؟؟
> دا كدا المزاد ممكن يزيد
> واللى يدفع لمن انا ياخد التقييم 
> 
> احنا نتفق من الاول
> ...


 :Afro:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يااااااااااااااااااريت 
> 
> خلينا نخلص


بعد الشر عنى 



> أتوقع غاده جاد


أحسن ناس 



> الله عليك


 :Baby2: 





> طيب انت مسجل فى المنتدى من إمتى يا من أنا؟


من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

وأنا





مسجل خطر  :Evil 2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> كيفك يا ايمى
> 
> هو عموماً من أنا 
> 
> مسجل تحت رقم 14052125 فئة أ
> 
> وله صورة وش وجنب موجودة في الدوسيه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 :y:  حضرتك أدرى أخى الفاضل






> أتوئع نادر "إسجنجرانى"   
> 
> قصدى إسكندرانى
> 
> وإبقي قابلنى لو شوفت لون فسيخة من عبير
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


أنا ما أتوئعش  :1: 




> يامن أنا
> 
> بعيد الشر عنك 
> 
> ويارب تكون عاقل كده وبتشجع فريق الناس الكويسين 
> 
> الأهلي طبعاً أبو دم شربات
> 
> وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه لو كنت لا قدر الله بتشجع الناس التانيييين
> ...


كل ده ولسه ماعرفتش



> طب أفهم من كده إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...........................؟


يا ترى إيييييييييييييييه؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا صباح الغموض
> 
> يا صباح الألغاز
> 
> يا صباح المغامرون الخمسة و الشياطين التلاتاشر


يا صباح أحمد السقا  ::hop:: 



> التوقع الثانى :
> 
> انا اتوقع (   the chemist ) و اطلع من دول يا نمس


 ::-s: 



> يا انا اعتمدت على التحليل المنطقى فى توقعى 
> 
> قولتوا لى ازاااااى  
> 
> بصوا
> 
> انا اشتريت كتاب كيف تحلل الناس لعلى حسن عباس 
> 
> و لئيت ان التحليل ده سهل جدااااااا


ممكن تشوفلى نسبة الأنيميا عندى كام؟

وتحليل فصيله كمان لو سمحت  :Closedeyes:  



> قلبى حاسس ان من أنا اتحاداوى


أستااااااااااااااااااااذ



> احم احم
> 
> التوقع الثانى دكتور القلوب و ساحر العقول عصام كابو
> 
> كده فاضل لى توقع اخير ح اسيبه معايا احتياطى


 ::$: 



> من أنا
> 
> طولك ؟


متر وشويه




> وزنك ؟



استنى لما أخلص الريجيم



> مقاس الشوز ؟


ما بلاقيش مقاسي فى الرجالى  ::$: 



> لونك المفضل ؟
> :-


pink



> اكلتك المفضلة ؟
> :-


الفول والطعميه حلوين



> مطربك المفضل ؟
> :-


بكره تامر حسنى  :: 



> جاوب و خليك حلو يا فندم و بلاش مراوغات الانكار مش ح يفيدك


ررررررررررررررررررررجب

 :Shutup2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> الثااااااااااااااانييييي..
> 
> أتوقع من أنا هو طائر الشرق 
> 
> *


بلاش تتوقعى أحسن  :Bye2: 



> جووووووووووووود مورررررررررررررررننج من انا
> وجود مورننج على الحضور الغالى


جود ايفيننج  عبير هانم  :4: 



> يا من انا صحصح كدا معايااااااااااااااا
> تواجدك فىالمنتدى فى المعتاد بيكون الصبح بدرى ؟؟
> وبتسهر ولا تبع حدوته قبل النوم بتااعه ماما كريمة ؟؟


أنا موجود دلوقتى 



> لك اقارب فىالمنتدى تابعين لبطاقه سيادتك ؟؟


اسكتىىىىىىىى

مش المحفظه اتنشلت بالبطاقه
وعاوزه أعمل بدل فايد

تعرفى حد فى الزراعه يخلصلى الموضوع ده



> هو من انا لسه نايم ؟؟
> والاعضاء كمان نايمين ؟؟
> 
> يانهار مالوش ووووووووووووووووووش
> دى الحلقة قربت تخلص
> والله حلال عليك التقييم يا من انا يا جااااااااااااااااااااااامد


 :4: 

أنا قلت

وهيلا هيلا هيلا هيلاهوووووووووووووو

من أنا مفيش زيوووووووووووووووووو

----------


## غادة جاد

> اقتباس:المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ضابط شرطه أتوقع غاده جاد 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أحسن ناس


 








*سوكران*

 :1: 






.

----------


## a_leader

> *يا نهار مش فايت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ده أنتم أخدتم راحتكم في الكلام قوي*
> *هو أنا أغيب شويتين عن المنتدى أرجع ألاقيكم كده ؟؟؟؟*
> *ده إبعادي عن المنتدى كان مؤامرة بقى !!!!!!!!!*
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا شاوييييش

يا بوليييييس

يا بنت شهرياااااااار

يا شهرياااااااااار

مستقبلى يا ناس

الحقونى يا هوووووو

 ::

----------


## غادة جاد

> بكره تامر حسنى


 

*وأنا كمان*

:chytry:




*.*

----------


## a_leader

اممممممممممممممممممممممممم

اتوقع ( لمسه )

كده يبئى فاضل لى التوقع الثالث و الأخير

من انا

سؤال 

انت لك اسم تانى فى المنتدى يا فندم ؟

----------


## غادة جاد

> وبيبو وبشير 
> وبيبو والجون
> 
> وخدوا 6 راااايح خدوا 4 جاي


 



*ههههههههههههه*
*الله*
*أحلى أغنية بأحبها*
 :4: 

*سوكران جزيلان*


*أتوقع*


*أستاذ إسكندراني*
 :Closedeyes:

----------


## غادة جاد

> يا شاوييييش
> 
> يا بوليييييس 
> يا بنت شهرياااااااار 
> يا شهرياااااااااار 
> مستقبلى يا ناس 
> الحقونى يا هوووووو


 




*موضوعك خرج من إيدي*
*أستاذ ليدر*


*وبقى في إيد*
*وزير التربية والتعليم الجديد*



*( ربنا يستر  )*



*خلاص بقى يا أستاذ*
*ماتعطلنيش*
*هو مفيش غيري في المصلحة دي* 
*ولا إيه ؟؟؟*




 :!!!:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ::
> من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> وأنا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مسجل خطر


واضح واضح 

 :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## غادة جاد

*فين النتيجة يا عبير ؟؟؟*

*فيه حد نجح ؟؟؟؟*

*ولا النتيجة*

*لم ينجح أحد ؟؟*
 :Roll2: 



*كده يبقى كل هيئة الموضوع*
*محولين للتحقيق*
 :Angry2: 


*ومنقولين*
*ومحولين لأعمال إدارية*
*ومحرومين من الاشتراك تاني*
*لاستنفاذ مرات الرسوب*
 ::rolleyes:: 














.

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

توقعى الأخير وأمرى لله

أتوقع ندى الأيام

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *سوكران*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


not at all

 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

> *موضوعك خرج من إيدي*
> *أستاذ ليدر*
> 
> 
> *وبقى في إيد*
> *وزير التربية والتعليم الجديد*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ماليش دعوة

انا معرفش ميس غيرك

ماتلحئوونى يا عالم

مستقبلى ح يضيع

فينك يا بنت شهريار

فينك يا من انا

انقذونى يا ناس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا شاوييييش
> 
> يا بوليييييس
> 
> يا بنت شهرياااااااار
> 
> يا شهرياااااااااار
> 
> مستقبلى يا ناس
> ...


 :: 

ينفع ألحقك أنا  ::stpd:: 



> *وأنا كمان*
> 
> :chytry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.*


 :Hug2: 

شك هاند

طب إيه رأيك فى شرين ؟



> اممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> اتوقع ( لمسه )
> 
> كده يبئى فاضل لى التوقع الثالث و الأخير
> 
> من انا
> 
> سؤال 
> ...


يمكن هما يعرفونى بلإسم تانى وأنا معرفش



> *ههههههههههههه*
> *الله*
> *أحلى أغنية بأحبها*
> 
> 
> *سوكران جزيلان*
> 
> 
> *أتوقع*
> ...


نووووووووووووووو



> واضح واضح


 ::eek:: 



> *فين النتيجة يا عبير ؟؟؟*
> 
> *فيه حد نجح ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ولا النتيجة*
> 
> *لم ينجح أحد ؟؟*
> 
> 
> ...


أنا من أنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

حد له شوق فى حاجه؟؟؟

 ::no1::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> توقعى الأخير وأمرى لله
> 
> أتوقع ندى الأيام



ياااااااااااااااه وحشتنا أوى

----------


## بنت شهريار

باقى من الوقت ساعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااات
ان ان ان

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أنا من أنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> حد له شوق فى حاجه؟؟؟


يا أما   :Helpsmilie2: 

شكلك مصراويه

تعرفى لو طلعتى إنتى يا ساره هاعمل فيكى إييييييييييييييييييييه؟


تصبح على خير يا من أنا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

والله انا بقيت ادخل الموضوع ده عشان اعد اسمي اتقال كام مرة  :: 
بقولك ايه يا بيرو ما تغيري اسم الموضوع وسميه مصراوية جدا اريح  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ماليش دعوة
> 
> انا معرفش ميس غيرك
> 
> ماتلحئوونى يا عالم
> 
> مستقبلى ح يضيع
> 
> فينك يا بنت شهريار
> ...


 :: 

ألف لا بعد الشر عليك يا مسيو ليدر

كل دا بسبب من أنااااااااااااا  :gp: 

ما تعملى حاجه يا مس غاده

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> باقى من الوقت ساعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااات
> ان ان ان


خلصينا بقا يا بيروووو 

كده كتييييييييييييييييير

وبعيد توقعاتى تااااااااانى ومحدش توقعهم غيرى للعلم فقط

هايدى وغاده وندى الأيام 

بسسسسسسسسسسس






> والله انا بقيت ادخل الموضوع ده عشان اعد اسمي اتقال كام مرة 
> بقولك ايه يا بيرو ما تغيري اسم الموضوع وسميه مصراوية جدا اريح


 :: 

بس تعرفى لو طلعتى إنتى هاعمل فيكى إييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟

i will kill you

you knoooow???

إنجلييييييييييييييييييزى

واخده بالك يا ساره؟؟؟؟؟  :: 

يارب تكونى فهمتينى  :: 

دا إحنا مصيبه  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> خلصينا بقا يا بيروووو 
> 
> كده كتييييييييييييييييير
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اااااااااه فاهمة يا ماي دارلينج اي لوف يو ثري ماتش  :: 
بقولك ايه يا ايمي ما اجيبلك مايكروفون اسهل يمكن ترتاحي  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اااااااااه فاهمة يا ماي دارلينج اي لوف يو ثري ماتش 
> بقولك ايه يا ايمي ما اجيبلك مايكروفون اسهل يمكن ترتاحي


 ::   ::   ::   :: 

قلبي يا نااااااااااااااس هايقف

يخرب عقلك

بس قوليلى يعنى إيه دارلينج يعنى دراى كلين غسيل بالبخار يعنى ولا إيه  :: 

هابي دريمز ماى بيبي  :: 












جيف مى هامبورجر   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ما تتفضل معانا يا من أنا

----------


## العسل المر

كل سنة وانتم متجمعين ع الخير يا ابناء مصر  :f2:   :f2:  

أولكشي كدا أتوقع ( وجدي محمود )


تحيتي وكدا  ::-s:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> باقى من الوقت ساعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااات
> ان ان ان



 :BRAWA: 



> يا أما  
> 
> شكلك مصراويه
> 
> تعرفى لو طلعتى إنتى يا ساره هاعمل فيكى إييييييييييييييييييييه؟
> 
> 
> تصبح على خير يا من أنا


علقيها من شعرها فى ميدان عام  :y: 

علشان تبقى عبره لمن يعتبر :: 



> والله انا بقيت ادخل الموضوع ده عشان اعد اسمي اتقال كام مرة 
> بقولك ايه يا بيرو ما تغيري اسم الموضوع وسميه مصراوية جدا اريح


وإحنا لينا بركه إلا إنتى



> ألف لا بعد الشر عليك يا مسيو ليدر
> 
> كل دا بسبب من أنااااااااااااا 
> 
> ما تعملى حاجه يا مس غاده


أعواااااااااااااااا



> ما تتفضل معانا يا من أنا


لا شكرا لسه متغدى فسيخ وبصل  :Wacko: 



> كل سنة وانتم متجمعين ع الخير يا ابناء مصر   
> 
> أولكشي كدا أتوقع ( وجدي محمود )
> 
> 
> تحيتي وكدا


وإنت طيب أيها العسل المر

وتوقعك  :y: 






 ::no3:: any body here????


i'm different

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يا عبير تعالى إظهرى النتيجه بسررررررررررررعه

يا أهلا بالتقييم

والله وعملها من أنا.... ورفع راس مصر بلدنا   ::$: 


 :4:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ما تخلصونا بقى اي حد يقول ايه ده  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

جلست والخوف بعينيها

تتأمل فنجانى المقلوب

قالت يا ولدى لاتحزن

فالحب عليك هوا المكتوب يا ولدى

فالحب عليك هوا المكتوب يا ولدى

 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 



ووووو

موعود موعود موعود معايا بالعذاب موعود يا قلبي

موعود ودايما بالجراح موعود يا قلبي

ولا بتهدا ولا بترتاح يا قلبي وعمرك ما شفت معايا فرح

كل مرة ترجع المشوار بجرح والنهارده جي تقول انس الآهات

جي تقوللي يللا بينا الحب فات


 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ما تخلصونا بقى اي حد يقول ايه ده



حتى إنت يا بروتس  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> علقيها من شعرها فى ميدان عام 
> 
> علشان تبقى عبره لمن يعتبر
> 
> ]


والله فكره   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> جلست والخوف بعينيها
> 
> تتأمل فنجانى المقلوب
> 
> قالت يا ولدى لاتحزن
> 
> فالحب عليك هوا المكتوب يا ولدى
> 
> فالحب عليك هوا المكتوب يا ولدى
> ...


الله عليك يا من أنا صوتك بيبي فيس  ::   :: 


تاانى
تاانى
تاانى

 ::

----------


## غادة جاد

> يا عبير تعالى إظهرى النتيجه بسررررررررررررعه
> 
> يا أهلا بالتقييم 
> والله وعملها من أنا.... ورفع راس مصر بلدنا


 






 ::@:  








....

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يخربيت السيرفر  :Busted Red: 

أنا اضايقت  :Evil 2:  



> والله فكره


إدفعى بقا حق الفكره واستهلاك لقدراتى العقليه الفذه  ::stpd:: 



> الله عليك يا من أنا صوتك بيبي فيس  
> 
> 
> تاانى
> تاانى
> تاانى



شكرا شكرا   ::$: 

بس صوتى إييييييه  :: 





> ....


هانت أختى الفاضله   :Console:

----------


## غادة جاد

> جلست والخوف بعينيها
> 
> تتأمل فنجانى المقلوب 
> قالت يا ولدى لاتحزن 
> فالحب عليك هوا المكتوب يا ولدى 
> فالحب عليك هوا المكتوب يا ولدى 
>  
> 
> 
> ...


 



 
*أتوقع عبدالحليم حافظ*
*الله يرحمه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أتوقع عبدالحليم حافظ*
> *الله يرحمه*


إنى أتنفس تحت الماااااااااء إنى أغرق أغرق أغرق

----------


## غادة جاد

> إنى أتنفس تحت الماااااااااء إنى أغرق أغرق أغرق


 



*يبقى هو عبدالحليم حافظ*
*الله يرحمه*
 :f2: 
*ازيك يا عُبد*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *أتوقع عبدالحليم حافظ*
> *الله يرحمه*


 :: 

تانى تانى تانى راجعين للحيره تانى

والنار والعذاب من تانى   :: 

يا عبييييييييييييييييييييير إرحمينا بقا

يطلع مين سي من أنا ده؟؟؟؟؟   ::'(:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يبقى هو عبدالحليم حافظ*
> *الله يرحمه*
> 
> *ازيك يا عُبد*


فطريقك مسدود مسدود مسدوووووووووووووود

يااااولدى  :Biggrin:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> تانى تانى تانى راجعين للحيره تانى
> 
> والنار والعذاب من تانى  
> 
> يا عبييييييييييييييييييييير إرحمينا بقا
> 
> يطلع مين سي من أنا ده؟؟؟؟؟



كل ده ولسه ماعرفتيش  :4: 

إسألى غاده جاد  ::mazika2::

----------


## غادة جاد

> إسألى غاده جاد


 


*لا والله ؟؟؟؟*

 :CHYTRY: 



*الظاهر فعلاً هايطلع عبد الحليم حافظ*
*المعجزة حصلت يا جمااااااااااااااااعة*




 :Lol2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


سالخير عليييييييييييييييييكم


انا قلت ارحمكم من العذاب والضنا دا

عبد الحليم وفريد الاطرش

تؤتؤتؤتؤ
قديشششششم قديشششششششششششم

خلونا فى شعبولا ياجماعة

دا من اشد الفنانين اللى معجب بيهم من انا

حتى اسألوة

صح ؟؟




صح ؟؟؟؟







صح ياا ؟؟؟






صح يااااااااااااااااااا 





إيمووووووووووووووووووووووو



تعااااااااااااااااااااالى يا

أخت ضابط شرطة


آل عبد الحليم آل  :: 

اطلعى من دول ياشعبولا  :Icecream: 


ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك التقييم


مسيو


LEADER


توقع مميز

الف مبروك

وأتمنى تكونوا قضيتوا جميعا وقت سعيد

دمتم بألف خير

ونلتقى مع حلقة جديدة 

ان شاء الله

تحياتى ومودتى

 :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *لا والله ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *الظاهر فعلاً هايطلع عبد الحليم حافظ*
> *المعجزة حصلت يا جمااااااااااااااااعة*


أنا بتاع المعجزااااااااااااااااااااااات  :Bounce: 

إعملى حسابك المره الجايه أم كلثوم جايه

وعبد الوهاب

وكل اللى نفسك فيه

عقبال ما يكون من أنا مبارك  :W00t1:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

انكشفت

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ليه بس يا بيرووو


دا كان فريد شوقى جاى فى السكه  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حلو وكداب ليه صدقتك ؟؟

الحق عليا

الحق علياااا

الحق عليا إنى طاوعتك

كداااااااااااااااااااااااااب

 :Baby2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مبرووووووووووك يا مسيو ليدر بس نفسى أعرف حاجه واحده

عرفتنى إزاااااااااااااااااااى؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فين أختى الفاضله غاده جاد  ::

----------


## فراشة

إنتى ياإيماااااااااااااااااااااااان؟

ههههههههه يطلع منك كل دا؟

بجد كنت فاكراكى طيبة

طيب مش أنا صاحبتك؟

إغمزيلى ولا شاوريلى ولا قوليلى اى حاجة

حقيقى حلقة جميلة

مبرووووووووووووك ليدر

بس قولنا عرفتها ازاى؟؟؟؟

----------


## غادة جاد

> فين أختى الفاضله غاده جاد


 




*يا سوسة*
 :Ranting2: 

*لا وإيه*
*بتشتغليني وتقولي*

*أتوقع غادة جاد !!*


*ماشي* 

*تعالي لي*
*يا حبيبتي*

*هأقول لك على حاجة*
*على جنب بعيد عن المنتدى*
 :Ranting2: 




*عشان ما يكونش فيه شهود بس*



*وهانرجع على طول*
*مش هانتأخر*


 :Gun2: 



*يالا يا ماما*

 :2:  








*يالا يا جماعة*
*ودعوها*

 :Bye2: 






*عشان لما نرجع مش هاتعرفوها*
*لإنها هايبقى شكلها كده*

 ::stpd:: 












.

----------


## غادة جاد

*مبروك أستاذ ليدر على التقييم*
*وعقبالي يا رب*
*نفسي آخد تقييم مرة في موضوع عبير ده*

*يالا قسمة ونصيب*
*اييييييييييييييييه دنيا*
*هانعمل ايه بس*

*ربنا يكتبها لنا يارب*
*اللي عطاك يعطينا يا أستاذ ليدر*

*ده مش قر ولا حاجة ده حسد بس*


*وعشان كده ليك عندي مكافأة*



*هأحفظ التحقيق مع حضرتك*
*في قضية تسريب الامتحانات* 

*وهأكتفي بلفت نظر وبس*


*يالا*
*كل سنة وحضرتك طيب*

*ومبروووووووووووووووك*
*من كل قلبي*
 :Busted Red:

----------


## a_leader

> مبرووووووووووك يا مسيو ليدر بس نفسى أعرف حاجه واحده
> 
> عرفتنى إزاااااااااااااااااااى؟؟؟


يا هووووووووووووووووو

التخمين كان مجرد توقع مش اكتر

لكن بعد كده اتأكدت من هزارك مع ميس غادة و من الفيديو بتاع الولا المطرب الجامد اوى  :: 

الله يبارك فيكى يا من أنا  ::

----------


## a_leader

> صح يااااااااااااااااااا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> إيمووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيكى يا بنت شهريار

 :f2: 

الف شكر

----------


## a_leader

> مبرووووووووووووك ليدر
> 
> بس قولنا عرفتها ازاى؟؟؟؟


الله يبارك فيكى يا فراشة

انا توقعت الاول توقع سريع لكن اتأكدت منه بعد كده من الفيديو لانها شاركت بيه قبل كده

فى موضوع ابناء مصر اليوم فعرفتها , كمان هزارها مع ميس غادة اكد لى برضو

الف شكر فراشة

----------


## a_leader

> *مبروك أستاذ ليدر على التقييم*
> *وعقبالي يا رب*
> *نفسي آخد تقييم مرة في موضوع عبير ده*
> 
> *يالا قسمة ونصيب*
> *اييييييييييييييييه دنيا*
> *هانعمل ايه بس*
> 
> *ربنا يكتبها لنا يارب*
> ...




 :: 

الله يبارك فيكى يا ميس غادة و يخليكى لنا يارب

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> إنتى ياإيماااااااااااااااااااااااان؟
> 
> ههههههههه يطلع منك كل دا؟
> 
> بجد كنت فاكراكى طيبة
> 
> طيب مش أنا صاحبتك؟
> 
> إغمزيلى ولا شاوريلى ولا قوليلى اى حاجة
> ...


 ::$: 

معلش يا فراشتى

أقولك على حكمه ماتخافيش إلا من الطيب  :Bounce: 

نورتينى يا فراشه

ويارب تكون الحلقه عجبتكووو  :Dribble:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *يا سوسة*
> 
> 
> *لا وإيه*
> *بتشتغليني وتقولي*
> 
> *أتوقع غادة جاد !!*
> 
> 
> ...


كهرباااا لألألألألألألألألألألألألأ   :W00t1: 

بلاش يا غاده

حرااااااااااااااام

الحقونى ياعالم

يخربيتك يا من أنا

 :Bounce: 

لا بقا  كله إلا كده ياغاده  :: 







بس إيه رأيك فى أسمهان  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يا هووووووووووووووووو
> 
> التخمين كان مجرد توقع مش اكتر
> 
> لكن بعد كده اتأكدت من هزارك مع ميس غادة و من الفيديو بتاع الولا المطرب الجامد اوى 
> 
> الله يبارك فيكى يا من أنا


كنت متأكده إن الفيديو هوا اللى هايودينى فى داهيه   :: 

بس صوته ايه تححححححححححححححححفه  :: 

مبروووك عليك يا مسيو ليدر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اقسم بالله العظيم ..................................................  ......................
وحطي في النقط دي اللي يعجبك من وسائل التعذيب  :: 
ماشي يا نصي التاني اما خليتك ربع مبقاش سوسوووووو  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حبيبة قلبي إنتى والله يا سوووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انكشفت


لااااااااااااا كله فى الدرة لسه




> ليه بس يا بيرووو
> 
> 
> دا كان فريد شوقى جاى فى السكه


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهو فريد قابل شويكار وقالوا هيتاخروا شوية




> حلو وكداب ليه صدقتك ؟؟
> 
> الحق عليا
> 
> الحق علياااا
> 
> الحق عليا إنى طاوعتك
> 
> كداااااااااااااااااااااااااب


تيرارارارارااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا
الله عليك ياشعبولا




> فين أختى الفاضله غاده جاد


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتجهزلك المشنقة




> اقسم بالله العظيم ..................................................  ......................
> وحطي في النقط دي اللي يعجبك من وسائل التعذيب 
> ماشي يا نصي التاني اما خليتك ربع مبقاش سوسوووووو


الله عليكى يا سوسووووووووووووووووووو
ايوة عذبيها عذبيها
البريئة الملااااااااااااااااااااااك



صباح الفل ياغاليين
 :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

> 


 


*لالالالالالا*
*ما ينفعش معايا الحاجات دي*
*ولا تأثر فيا خااااالص*


*حضرتك ما تتعبش نفسك*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> 
> سالخير عليييييييييييييييييكم
> 
> 
> انا قلت ارحمكم من العذاب والضنا دا
> 
> عبد الحليم وفريد الاطرش
> ...


*

بقى طلعتِ انتِ يا سوسة 

و مجاوبتيش ولا سؤال كمان..على فكرة يا عبير المفروض نزود مرات التخمين طالما من أنا شورير كده و مش بيجاوب 

ألف ألف ألف مش مبروك عليكِ التقييم  



بس حقيقي كنتِ عسلة يا ايمي 



أ.ليدر بجد كنت بدخل أضحك على مداخلاتك و أخرج  

حضرتك أثبتت إنه من جد وجد و من زرع حصد..و الدليل وزارة التربية و التعليم اللي منورة الموضوع 

ألف ألف مبروك التقييم يا أ.ليدر.يا كاشفهم 

عقبال كل مرة يارب 



وردة إستثنائية لمصراوية لكونها تحملت تبقى مشتبه فيه طول الوقت ده..و هتفضل مشتبه فيه لغاية لما تبقى بجد هي من أنا 



حلقة تحفة يا بيرو 


*

----------


## a_leader

> كنت متأكده إن الفيديو هوا اللى هايودينى فى داهيه  
> 
> بس صوته ايه تححححححححححححححححفه 
> 
> مبروووك عليك يا مسيو ليدر


 :: 

اسكتى

انا كل ما احس انى مش متظبط اخش ادعبس على الولا ده و يدوب يبدأ يعزف  :: 

و انا ما اقولكيش ع الضحك

يخربيت البانجو  :: 

الله يبارك فيكى يا اذكى واحدة فيك يا منتدى  :: 

قولى لى صحيح

انتى كتبتى ايه فى السيرش عشان توصلى للفيديو ده ؟  ::

----------


## a_leader

> كهرباااا لألألألألألألألألألألألألأ  
> 
> بلاش يا غاده
> 
> حرااااااااااااااام
> 
> الحقونى ياعالم
> 
> يخربيتك يا من أنا
> ...


 :Plane: 

مين بينادى ؟؟

ثوانى اجيب حتة خشبة اعملها عازل و جاى

----------


## a_leader

> *لالالالالالا*
> *ما ينفعش معايا الحاجات دي*
> *ولا تأثر فيا خااااالص*
> 
> 
> *حضرتك ما تتعبش نفسك*


انا ح اسلم أمرى لله و خلاص يا ميس غادة

طيب قولى لى 

لو حسابك فى سويسرا هزيناه حبتين يأثر ده ؟

 ::

----------


## a_leader

> *
> 
> 
> 
> أ.ليدر بجد كنت بدخل أضحك على مداخلاتك و أخرج  
> 
> حضرتك أثبتت إنه من جد وجد و من زرع حصد..و الدليل وزارة التربية و التعليم اللي منورة الموضوع 
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك التقييم يا أ.ليدر.يا كاشفهم 
> ...


 :: 

الله يبارك فيكى و يخليكى اختى و جميل ان الانسان يدخل البسمة الى قلوب الأخرين

تحياتى و تقديرى ..  :f:

----------


## لمسه

:Wacko: **

*انا فين من الموضوع اللذيذ ده* 

**

*بجد جميل يابيروووووو وكنا فاكرينك والله على طول* 

*باان ان تششششششششش* 
*يامسيكى باللخير يابيرو كلنا كنا بنقول كده* 


*وبراووووووووه عليكى ياايمى ياقلبى دوختيهم وكنتى زى العسل المعسل* 



*اما انت يامسيو ليدر مش عارفه اقولك مبروك ولا ايه* 
*انت ناقص تقيييم ياخويااااااااااااااا* 

*يلا مبروك وخلاص من تحت الدرس* 

* ياعينى علينا ياغلابه*





**

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> 
> بقى طلعتِ انتِ يا سوسة 
> 
> و مجاوبتيش ولا سؤال كمان..على فكرة يا عبير المفروض نزود مرات التخمين طالما من أنا شورير كده و مش بيجاوب 
> 
> ألف ألف ألف مش مبروك عليكِ التقييم  
> 
> 
> ...


 :hey: 

أهلا أختى الفاضله شعاع من نور

أشكر حضورك المتألق دائما

 :Roll2: 
 :Roll2: 
 :Roll2: 
 :Roll2: 

منوره يا ساره

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اسكتى
> 
> انا كل ما احس انى مش متظبط اخش ادعبس على الولا ده و يدوب يبدأ يعزف 
> 
> و انا ما اقولكيش ع الضحك
> 
> يخربيت البانجو 
> 
> الله يبارك فيكى يا اذكى واحدة فيك يا منتدى 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا دا الفيديو دا كان kane2008  حاطه فى موضوع عبر عن حالتك

وعجبنى أوى

فظيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع

ووحشتنى  :: 

مبروووك عليك يا أكبر فنان فيك يا منتدى  :y:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مين بينادى ؟؟
> 
> ثوانى اجيب حتة خشبة اعملها عازل و جاى



ربنا يخليك يا مسيو ليدر

شفت مس غاده مفتريه إزاى ؟؟؟  :No: 

ليكى يووووووووووم يا غيدو  :Dribble:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> **
> 
> *انا فين من الموضوع اللذيذ ده* 
> 
> **
> 
> *بجد جميل يابيروووووو وكنا فاكرينك والله على طول* 
> 
> *باان ان تششششششششش* 
> ...



لمووووووووووووووووووووووووسه

إنتى لسه جايه يا بنتى

بعد ماخربت مالطه

استنى بقا الحلقه الجايه

ويارب يكون حد طيب زيي  ::stpd::

----------


## a_leader

> *اما انت يامسيو ليدر مش عارفه اقولك مبروك ولا ايه* 
> *انت ناقص تقيييم ياخويااااااااااااااا* 
> 
> *يلا مبروك وخلاص من تحت الدرس* 
> 
> * ياعينى علينا ياغلابه*
> 
> 
>  [/CENTER]
> ...




ربنا يستر

 :: 





> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا دا الفيديو دا كان kane2008  حاطه فى موضوع عبر عن حالتك
> 
> وعجبنى أوى
> 
> فظيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع
> 
> ووحشتنى 
> ...


 :: 

أيوووووووووووه

 :: 



> ربنا يخليك يا مسيو ليدر
> 
> شفت مس غاده مفتريه إزاى ؟؟؟ 
> 
> ليكى يووووووووووم يا غيدو


اه شفت

بصى

انا سامع ان الوزير الجديد جامد شويتين تلاتة , ماتبلغى عنها ؟

 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ربنا يستر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :: 

أوى أوى

وماله

دى فكره هايله

دى فكره جنااااااااااااااان

آلووووووووووووووووووووووو يا حكومه  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

مع نجوم الليل

 :f2: 

وضوء القمر

 :f2: 

وإنتظارنا لإشراقة الفجر

 :f2: 

مع نسمات الندى الرقيقة

 :f2: 

أتى إلينا ضيفنا العزيز من أنا

 :f2: 

بنسماته العطرة

 :f2: 

وطلته الرقيقة

 :f2: 

المليئة بالدفء والهدوء والطيبة

 :f2: 

بصوته العذب

 :f2: 

الذى إينما وجد

 :f2: 

إمتلأ المكان بالسكينة والهدوء

 :f2: 

وتواجدة المثمر بكل خير وود ونقاء

 :f2: 




ضيفنا العزيز


*مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا*






اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...

الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




التخمينات للعضو ثلاث مرات فقط
والتخمين الرابع هيحسب للى بعده



التخمين يكون بشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*




ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة


اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة




والتوقع يتم بعد أن يبدأ الضيف بالإجابة عن الأسئلة
وممنوع التوقع التخمينى




ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا



ونحن معك

متابعوووووووووووووون



اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## عصام كابو

مساء الفل مدموازيل عبير..  
من انا باشا..  اتمنى لك اقامة سعيدة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الفل مدموازيل عبير..  
> من انا باشا..  اتمنى لك اقامة سعيدة


مساء الورد يادوووووووووك
ياولكم ياولكم
ايوة كدا خليك منورنا بلاش الاختفاءات ددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى
نورت من انا

حد يصحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه :Plane:

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

منورة يا بنت شهريار  :f: 

ايه الرومانسية دى ؟

نجوم و فجر و ندى و عطور

اوعى يا من أنا تكون جبران خليل جبران  ::

----------


## غادة جاد

*حرام عليكي يا عبير*
*هو احنا لحقنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*طيب كنتي ادتينا مهلة نرتاح شوية*
*واديتي فرصة للدكاترة يحاولوا ينزلوا لنا الضغط* 


*بس مفيش مشكلة*
*يالا*


*أهلاً بك كابتن مَن أنا ؟؟*
*إيش أخبارك*

*ياترى هاتتفرج على ماتشات كأس الأمم ازاي ؟*










*الله يخليك قل لي*
*عشان عايزة أتفرج*
 ::sorry:: 





*.*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم
> 
> منورة يا بنت شهريار 
> 
> ايه الرومانسية دى ؟
> 
> نجوم و فجر و ندى و عطور
> 
> اوعى يا من أنا تكون جبران خليل جبران


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لالالالالالالالالالا 
مش كل مرة هنجيب جبران
ابو علاء اشتكى وجبناة المرة دى  :: 

منور اخى العزيز 
شد حيللللللللللللللللللللللللك التقييمات بالهبل  ::-s:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا عبير
الموضوع ده له معى ذكريات جميلة
إن شاء الله أحاول المتابعة
 :f:

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*يا مرحب
في انتظار المشاركة*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *حرام عليكي يا عبير*
> *هو احنا لحقنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *طيب كنتي ادتينا مهلة نرتاح شوية*
> *واديتي فرصة للدكاترة يحاولوا ينزلوا لنا الضغط* 
> 
> 
> *بس مفيش مشكلة*
> *يالا*
> ...


دودوووووووووووووو
ياهلا ياهلا
منا قلت بالمرة
الدكاترة ينزلولكم الضغط والسكر سوا  :: 

شدى حييييييييييلك
والا هحرمك منالفرجة عالماتش
واقعدك انتى ومن انا محبوسين تسمعوا المشجعين فى الشارع  :: 

نورتى ياقمر :hey:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أهلا عبير
> الموضوع ده له معى ذكريات جميلة
> إن شاء الله أحاول المتابعة


اهلاااااااااااااا استاذ احمد
دا لازم ولا بدددددددددد تتابع
المحاولة وحدها لا تكفى
التقييم فى انتظارك 
والمنافسين كتيررررررررررررررررررررر

نورت الحلقة اخى العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*انتي هنا يا هاااااااااااااااااااااانم بتلعبي بمن انا ؟؟
وسيباني بس لم اشوفك 
ازيك يا من انا ؟؟ يارب تكون بخير 
خليك حلو وحونين وجاوب على طول وبلاش دوخه علشان الواحد مش ناقص 
اه من انا ؟ هابي نيو ييييييييييييييير*

----------


## a_leader

تمام اوى

من أنا باشا 

انت اسماعيلاوى ولا زملكاوى ولا الشر بره و بعيد أهلاوى ؟  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مع نجوم الليل
> 
> 
> 
> وضوء القمر
> 
> 
> 
> وإنتظارنا لإشراقة الفجر
> ...


*الاخت الفاضلة إبنة الاخ الفاضل / شهريار 
اشكركِ على اتاحتكِ هذه الفرصة كي اهرب من واقعي المؤلم داخل عضو اخر 
واشكرك على تلك المقدمة والتي لمستِ فيها جانب صغير من جوانب  مزاياي التي ليس لها حصر 
ولكن ألستِ معي اني استحق اكثر من ذلك ربما ستعتبرينني مغرور ولكن رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه 
ارجو ان تهتمي في ردود القادمة بي وان توفيني حقي كما وفيتك حقك في الشكر فأضعف الإيمان ألا تضعي المقدمة الترحيبية مع قوانين اللعبة أليس كذلك ؟ 
تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساء الفل مدموازيل عبير..  
> من انا باشا..  اتمنى لك اقامة سعيدة


*اهلا بك اخي الكريم 
انا لست باشا يا اخي فباشا كلمة تركية الاصل و انا المصري كريم العنصرين 
ارجو ان تنتبه في المرات القادمة سيد " كابو "*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*هههههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا عم من انا ؟؟
انت عم الكبير والي مالكش زي ابدا خش في المفيد وجاوب واحنا هنوفيك حقك وحق الي جنبك كمان*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> 
> منورة يا بنت شهريار 
> 
> ايه الرومانسية دى ؟
> 
> نجوم و فجر و ندى و عطور
> 
> اوعى يا من أنا تكون جبران خليل جبران


*اهلا بك اخي الفاضل  أ_ قائد 
اسجل اعجابي بإسمك الحركي الذي طالما لفت انتباهي وبالاخص حرف الـ a فيه هل هواختصار ل_ ABDELHAMEED أم ABDELSATTAR أم MOHSEN 
اعتقد انه اختصار لإسم من هذه الاسماء التي ذكرتها فنادرا ما أخطئ 
و اسجل اعجابي بإختيارك الراقي لأسماء بناتك نجوم و فجر و ندى و عطور 
هل انت من كوكب زحل يا اخي ؟؟؟ " ها ها ها نعم إنها مزحة " 
واشكرك انك تراني مثل شاعر القطرين ولكن افضل المتنبي 
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *حرام عليكي يا عبير*
> *هو احنا لحقنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *طيب كنتي ادتينا مهلة نرتاح شوية*
> *واديتي فرصة للدكاترة يحاولوا ينزلوا لنا الضغط* 
> 
> 
> *بس مفيش مشكلة*
> *يالا*
> ...


*اهلا اختي الفاضلة / غادة جاد 
اسجل اعتراضي على جملتك " حرام عليكي يا عبير هو احنا لحقنا " فأنا لم انتظر منك ابدا تلك المعاملة  " تؤ تؤ تؤ + نظرة تهكمية " 
وانا يا سيدتي لن اتابع مباريات كأس الأمم فالأمر برمته لا يعنيني فأنا اتباع مباريات البولينج فقط 
" ها ها ها نعم انها مزحة ايضا " 
ولكن الطريقة الوحيدة التي يمكنك من خلالها متابعة تلك المباريات هي التلفاز على ما اعتقد 
تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلا عبير
> الموضوع ده له معى ذكريات جميلة
> إن شاء الله أحاول المتابعة


*اذا فلتجدد ذكرياتك يا اخي 
تقبل تحياتي 
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يا مرحب
> في انتظار المشاركة*


*يا اهلا 
ها هي المشاركة 
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *انتي هنا يا هاااااااااااااااااااااانم بتلعبي بمن انا ؟؟
> وسيباني بس لم اشوفك 
> ازيك يا من انا ؟؟ يارب تكون بخير 
> خليك حلو وحونين وجاوب على طول وبلاش دوخه علشان الواحد مش ناقص 
> اه من انا ؟ هابي نيو ييييييييييييييير*


*اختي الكريمة 
ارجو التوضيح من فضلك ما معنى قولك " بتلعبي بمن انا " انا لست لعبة من فضلك 






			
				ازيك يا من انا ؟؟ يارب تكون بخير
			
		

الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه 





			
				خليك حلو وحونين وجاوب على طول وبلاش دوخه علشان الواحد مش ناقص
			
		

ارجو الا تصفينني بلفظة " حلو " فهي تذكرني دائما بالنمل وانا لا استسيغ طعمه " لا هذه ليست مزحة " 
ما معنى كلمة " حونين " فلم ترد علي في اي من المعاجم العربية او الاعجمية ارجو التوضيح 
اما عن قولك الواحد مش ناقص ارجو سيدتي ان تتوبي لله سريعا فكلنا نواقص والكمال لله وحده عز وجل 




			
				اه من انا ؟ هابي نيو ييييييييييييييير
			
		

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله هذه اللغة حقا لا أدري كنهها اهل هي طلاسم من نوعٍ ما ؟؟؟ 
تقبلي خالص التحايا*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> تمام اوى
> 
> من أنا باشا 
> 
> انت اسماعيلاوى ولا زملكاوى ولا الشر بره و بعيد أهلاوى ؟


*اهلا مرة اخرى اخي 
اخي لو نظرت جيدا لتوقيعي ستعرف من اكون و إلى اي فريق انتمي 
ولكن إذا كان يجب ان اختار اي من الفرق الثلاثة التي ذكرتها سلفا فأنا لا أقبل إلا ان اكون دائما وأبدا 
" عمهم و حارق دمهم " 
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *هههههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا عم من انا ؟؟
> انت عم الكبير والي مالكش زي ابدا خش في المفيد وجاوب واحنا هنوفيك حقك وحق الي جنبك كمان*


عم عم انا عم 
ارجو ان لا تتطرقي في المشاركات المقبلة إلى لفظ " أسطى " إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون أهذا ما آل إليه حال شباب هذا الجيل لا يسعني إلا أن أقول 


" و يعوض الله يعوض الله يعوض الله الدنيا لسة بخيرها ولا يعوض الله " 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*






اهلا وسهلا بالأخ الطيب أو الأخت الطيبة ( من أنــــــــــــــــــــا )

حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا فأهلا وسهلا بك بيننا 

حضرت تقديرا واحتراما لأختنا الطيبة بنت شهريار وأتمنى لكم كل الخير والسعادة 

وربنا يسعد ايامكم جميعا ويصلح احوالنا ويهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 

أهلا يك مرة ثانية 


دمت بخير وسعادة


وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا 



جزاكم الله خيرا 

سلامٌ إذا حان وقت مماتي ... وغطى التراب الطهورُ رُفاتي
وصرتُ بظلمة قبري وحيداً ... ولا من شفيعٍ سوى حسناتي 
فلا تذكروني بسوءٍ فيكفي ... الذي قد جنيتُ طوال حياتي
دعوني أنم في ضريحي سعيداً ... وعذراً على كل ماضٍ وآتِ

ولا تنس ذكر الله

*

----------


## a_leader

اتوقع ( شعاع من نور )

----------


## the_chemist

> *انتي هنا يا هاااااااااااااااااااااانم بتلعبي بمن انا ؟؟
> وسيباني بس لم اشوفك 
> ازيك يا من انا ؟؟ يارب تكون بخير 
> خليك حلو وحونين وجاوب على طول وبلاش دوخه علشان الواحد مش ناقص 
> اه من انا ؟ هابي نيو ييييييييييييييير*


شوتى يا مامتى

تيتة جايبة لنا مطرب في من أنا؟


هييييييييييييييييييه

ياللا بقي سمعنا صوتك

وصلة طرب مش وصلة نت  :l2:

----------


## the_chemist

> *اهلا بك اخي الفاضل  أ_ قائد 
> اسجل اعجابي بإسمك الحركي الذي طالما لفت انتباهي وبالاخص حرف الـ a فيه هل هواختصار ل_ ABDELHAMEED أم ABDELSATTAR أم MOHSEN 
> اعتقد انه اختصار لإسم من هذه الاسماء التي ذكرتها فنادرا ما أخطئ 
> و اسجل اعجابي بإختيارك الراقي لأسماء بناتك نجوم و فجر و ندى و عطور 
> هل انت من كوكب زحل يا اخي ؟؟؟ " ها ها ها نعم إنها مزحة " 
> واشكرك انك تراني مثل شاعر القطرين ولكن افضل المتنبي 
> تقبل تحياتي*


شعبولاااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شعبولا معانا زقططوا ياولاد

هيغنى لنا ويغنى علينا يا جدعااااااااااااااان

صبح صبح يابا الحاج اسماعين

سمعنا سلام تلاتات تلاتات

أنت بقي male or female

بالعربي كده

مننا ولا منهم

----------


## اسكندرانى

اللماضه دى انا عارفها 

هو بعينه 

بس بلاش احرق الحلقة من اولها 

حابعت لك يا عبير على الخاص الاسم

وعلشان تعرف انى عارفك انت مفزتش بحورس هذا العام

----------


## اليمامة

اهلا عبير
الحلقة دى شكلها كدة تقيلة ودسمة علينا اوى..ربنا معانا.
على فكرة فى الحلقة اللى فاتت كل ما اجى ادخل ارد وافتح الصفحة على الموضوع يقوم البروسير مهنج وقافل وقاطع نفس
علشان كدة ريحى قلبى وقوليلى طلع مين الاخ من انا بتاع الحلقة اللى فاتت وربنا يستر مع م انا بتاع الحلقة دى
شكلة كدة طيييييييييييييييييب ..ومبااااااااااااااااااااشر...ومعندوووووووش  لف ولا دوران وكوووووووووووووووووول
قول بقى يا من انا..انت عندك كام سنة تقريا؟..وبتشتغل اية؟ ياريت تطلع البطاقة اريح.

----------


## اليمامة

فى حاجة هنا نورت فجاة فى مخى ..فكروا معايا كلكم
خالص التحايا...خالص التحايا..خالص التحايا..دى مش غريبة عليا ابدا ..دى بتاعة حد معين ..مش كدة؟
طب اول توقع.." العسل المر" تقريبا

----------


## loly_h

> انا من نظر الأعمى إلى ادبي واسمعت كلماتي من به صممُ فالخيلُ والليلُ والبيداءُ تعرفني والرمحُ و السيفُ و القرطاسُ و القلمُ


*انا عرفتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه  

ده 

رمضان مفروك ابو العلمين حمودة

*

----------


## loly_h

> اللماضه دى انا عارفها 
> 
> هو بعينه 
> 
> بس بلاش احرق الحلقة من اولها 
> 
> حابعت لك يا عبير على الخاص الاسم
> 
> وعلشان تعرف انى عارفك انت مفزتش بحورس هذا العام


*لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله...

هو حضرتك جاى تتعرف عليه ولا تذله ؟؟؟*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*طيب انا هقول اول توقع دراجون شادو
وبعدين دة داخل يعلمنا ازاي نتكلم مش طررررررررررررريقه يا من أنا ؟؟؟
بص خليك حلو اصلي بحب النمل  
انت رجل ولا مرأه*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اهلا وسهلا بالأخ الطيب أو الأخت الطيبة ( من أنــــــــــــــــــــا )
> 
> ...


اهلا بالاخ الفاضل الكريم / اشرف المجاهد 
اشكرك على ترحيبك الرائع بي الذي وإن دل على شئ فإنه يدل على مدى تقديرك واحترامك لي والذي استحقه بالطبع نعم فأنا اعلم جيدا اني استحق اكثر من ذلك بكثييييييير 
لي تعليق على اسمك الحركي " اشرف المجاهد " فأشرف صيغة مبالغة إذا فالتعبير الاصح يجب أن يكن " أشرف المجاهدين " ارجو التعديل من فضلك  



> سلامٌ إذا حان وقت مماتي ... وغطى التراب الطهورُ رُفاتي
> وصرتُ بظلمة قبري وحيداً ... ولا من شفيعٍ سوى حسناتي 
> فلا تذكروني بسوءٍ فيكفي ... الذي قد جنيتُ طوال حياتي
> دعوني أنم في ضريحي سعيداً ... وعذراً على كل ماضٍ وآتِ


الله 
راااااائعة تلك الأبيات و طالما تطرقنا إلى بحور الشعر فأسمح لي ان ارد عليك ببعض الأبيات المتواضعة ... 



> صوت صفيـر البلبـل هيـج قلـبـي الثـمـل
> المـاء والزهـر معـا مع زهر لحـظ المقـل
> وأنـت يــا سيـدلـي وسـيـدي ومـولـلـي
> فكـم وكــم تيمـنـي غـزيـل عقيـقـلـي
> قطفتـه مـن وجـنـة مـن لثـم ورد الخجـل
> فـقــال لا لا لا لا لا وقـد غـدا مهـرولـي
> والخـود مالـة طربـا من فعـل هـذا الرجـل
> فـول ولـة وول ولـة ولي ولي يا ويل لا لـي
> فقلـت لا تـول ولــي وبيـنـي اللـؤلـؤلـي
> ...





> ولا تنس ذكر الله


لا إله إلا الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اتوقع ( شعاع من نور )


اخي الكريم / أ_قائد
اشكرك على هذا اللقب " شعاع من نور " حقا اعجبني فقد لقبت من قبل بألقاب عديدة مثل صوت البلبل و زئير الأسد و عيون المها و عاصفة الصحراء و الكثير والكثير ولكن هذه اول مرة يلقبني شخص بـ " شعاع من نور " ولكن ألا ترى معي اني استحق ان اكن اكثر من مجرد شعاع واحد من النور ما رأيك بتعديل بسيط في اللقب فليكن إذا " قبسٌ من نور " 
خالص التحيا لك يا رجل  :f:

----------


## لمسه

> *اهلا بك اخي الفاضل  أ_ قائد 
> اسجل اعجابي بإسمك الحركي الذي طالما لفت انتباهي وبالاخص حرف الـ a فيه هل هواختصار ل_ ABDELHAMEED أم ABDELSATTAR أم MOHSEN 
> اعتقد انه اختصار لإسم من هذه الاسماء التي ذكرتها فنادرا ما أخطئ 
> و اسجل اعجابي بإختيارك الراقي لأسماء بناتك نجوم و فجر و ندى و عطور 
> هل انت من كوكب زحل يا اخي ؟؟؟ " ها ها ها نعم إنها مزحة " 
> واشكرك انك تراني مثل شاعر القطرين ولكن افضل المتنبي 
> تقبل تحياتي*


ههههههههههههههه والله باين كده انت انت اللى من كوكب آآآآآخر وتانى وتالت ههههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى والله بجد 








> *اهلا اختي الفاضلة / غادة جاد 
> اسجل اعتراضي على جملتك " حرام عليكي يا عبير هو احنا لحقنا " فأنا لم انتظر منك ابدا تلك المعاملة  " تؤ تؤ تؤ + نظرة تهكمية " 
> وانا يا سيدتي لن اتابع مباريات كأس الأمم فالأمر برمته لا يعنيني فأنا اتباع مباريات البولينج فقط 
> " ها ها ها نعم انها مزحة ايضا " 
> ولكن الطريقة الوحيدة التي يمكنك من خلالها متابعة تلك المباريات هي التلفاز على ما اعتقد 
> تقبلي تحياتي*



 تانى ها ها ها انها مزحه ايضاااا ونظر ايه ياخويا آآآآآه تهكميه  هههههههههههههههههههه فكرتنى بالانسان الالى هههههههههه

ايه يابيروووووووووو ايه يامن انا والله ماضحكت من تلات تيااام ها ها ها انها مزحه كمان ههههههههههههه بص يامن انا فاضل لك مزحه تانى واعرفك ههههههههههههههههه

تؤ تؤ تؤ لا امزح معاك  :Nono: 

تيييب  :Lookaround2: اقولى يامن انا ؟؟؟انت تعرفنى  ::sorry:: يعنى حصلك ::sorry::  الشرف  ::sorry:: ؟

غرور بغرور بئى  :;): 

 ::007:: والله عال يابيروووووو  :Cold: 

 :Cold:

----------


## لمسه

> *انا عرفتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه  
> 
> ده 
> 
> رمضان مفروك ابو العلمين حمودة
> 
> *



الله ينور عليكى يالولى  هو ده رمضان مفرووووووووك ده  :4:

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا يا من انا
الحلقة شكلها ظريف وخفيف :: 
تسلمي يا عبير وتسلم يا من انا :f: 

ممكن بقي شوية اوجه لك شوية اسئلة صغيرين
وفي انتظار اجاباتك


يا تري اسمك عربي ولا انجليزي؟
يا تري مشترك بقالك كام سنة في المنتدي؟
هل سبق وغيرت اسمك قبل كده؟
اكتر القاعات التي تشارك فيها ايه؟
بتتواجد في قاعة المسابقات كتير؟
ليك قرايب في المنتدي ولا لا؟
مشترك باسمك الحقيق ولا اسم مستعار؟

شوية كده الف في المنتدي وارجع الاقيك جوابت كل الاسئلة دي
مفهووووم يا سيبيوية عصرك واوانك ::

----------


## عصام كابو

> تمام اوى
> 
> من أنا باشا 
> 
> انت اسماعيلاوى ولا زملكاوى ولا الشر بره و بعيد أهلاوى ؟



*ايه يا عم محمد مالهم الاهلاوية  
بص بقى...  لو لم تبد الندم على كلامك ده هاتوقعك..  و انت حر بقى*

----------


## عصام كابو

> *اهلا بك اخي الكريم 
> انا لست باشا يا اخي فباشا كلمة تركية الاصل و انا المصري كريم العنصرين 
> ارجو ان تنتبه في المرات القادمة سيد " كابو "*


*تأسفات كثيرات لعظمتكم مولانا 

حيث كده بقى يا سيد كريم العنصرين

انا اتوقع السيد اسكندرانى*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

استعنا على الشقى بالله
ويافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم

ممكن يكون دكتور عصام كابو

وكل سنه وإنت طيب يا من أنا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

التوقع الأول دكتور عصام

التوقع الثانى غاده جاد

التوقع الثالث  لــــــــــــــــــسـه على ماتفرج

----------


## لمسه

فينك يامن انااااااااااااااااا تعاله جااااااااااااااوب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> شوتى يا مامتى
> 
> تيتة جايبة لنا مطرب في من أنا؟
> 
> 
> هييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> ياللا بقي سمعنا صوتك
> 
> وصلة طرب مش وصلة نت


*
اخي الفاضل / ذا شيميست 

نو كومينتون*    ::-s:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> شعبولاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شعبولا معانا زقططوا ياولاد
> 
> هيغنى لنا ويغنى علينا يا جدعااااااااااااااان
> 
> صبح صبح يابا الحاج اسماعين
> 
> سمعنا سلام تلاتات تلاتات
> ...





> شعبولاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شعبولا معانا زقططوا ياولاد
> 
> هيغنى لنا ويغنى علينا يا جدعااااااااااااااان
> 
> صبح صبح يابا الحاج اسماعين
> 
> سمعنا سلام تلاتات تلاتات


 :Bounce:  :Baby:   :Bounce:   :Baby:   :Bounce:   :Baby:   :Bounce: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
ارجو ان اكن لبيت طلبك ام تراك تريد المزيد من التلاتات  و الغناء و الزقططة  :Dry: 





> أنت بقي male or female
> 
> بالعربي كده
> 
> مننا ولا منهم


اما عن سؤالك عن كوني  male or female
فأنا ارفض تلك النوعية من الأسئلة تماما فكيف لنا ان نسأل رجل عن كونه رجل أم امرأة او امرأة عن كونها امرأه ام رجل فهذه إهانة واضحة اخي فالرجل رجل والانثى انثى ولذلك سأنتظر منك اعتذار و لكن لا تتوقع ان اقبله فأنت اهنتني اهانة بالغة ولتحمد الله انني لم ابعث بشكوى للإدارة و هذا إن دل على شئ فإنما يدل على كرم اخلاقي 

و أما عن سؤالك عن كوني منكم ام منهم 
فانا لا اعلم إلى اي فئة تنتموا انتم و لا لأي فئة ينتموا هم ولكن الشئ بالشئ يذكر أنا إن رشحت نفسي في انتخابات الرئاسة سأكون مستقل و رمز الخيار فأبحث عن رمز الخيار تعرف من انا   :Boring: 

تقبل خالص الود وفي انتظار اعتذارك ..

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اللماضه دى انا عارفها 
> 
> هو بعينه 
> 
> بس بلاش احرق الحلقة من اولها 
> 
> حابعت لك يا عبير على الخاص الاسم
> 
> وعلشان تعرف انى عارفك انت مفزتش بحورس هذا العام



هل اعتبر هذه المشاركة تهديد من نوع ما 
ما رأيك فلتبعث لعبير "عالخاص" وانا ابعث لها " عالعام " 
هيا يا اخي احرق الحلقة انا لا اخشى النار كيف اخشاها وانا المستجير من الرمداء بالنار !!!
وما هي حورس ؟؟ هل انت تاجر آثار ؟؟؟ ام هل انت" بتاع الجاز " ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا عبير
> الحلقة دى شكلها كدة تقيلة ودسمة علينا اوى..ربنا معانا.
> على فكرة فى الحلقة اللى فاتت كل ما اجى ادخل ارد وافتح الصفحة على الموضوع يقوم البروسير مهنج وقافل وقاطع نفس
> علشان كدة ريحى قلبى وقوليلى طلع مين الاخ من انا بتاع الحلقة اللى فاتت وربنا يستر مع م انا بتاع الحلقة دى


الاخت الفاضلة / اليمامة 
قسماً هذه ليست عيادة  طبيب نفسي و هذا الموضوع ليس بـــ " شيزلونج " ما هذه القصة التي تحكينها  :Nono:  خير الكلام ما قل و دل ما لي انا و البروسيسور خاصتك عذراً "ياكشي يولع " و مالي انا بالحلقة السابقة انتِ هنا في محراب حلقتي لا تتحدثي إلا عنها من فضلك 




> شكلة كدة طيييييييييييييييييب ..ومبااااااااااااااااااااشر...ومعندوووووووش  لف ولا دوران وكوووووووووووووووووول


نعم  طيب القلب انا  ومباشر جدا و صريح نعم ليس عندي لف ولا دوران و لكني اقتني 128 موديل سنة 30 



> قول بقى يا من انا..انت عندك كام سنة تقريا؟..وبتشتغل اية؟ ياريت تطلع البطاقة اريح.


بياناتي موضحة امامك كما ترين ولكن من الممكن ان اوضحها لكِ مرة اخرى 




> تاريخ التسجيل: Sep 2004
> العمر: 5
> المشاركات: 1,364
> مـن أنا؟ will become famous soon enough


تقبلي خالص الود و التحايا

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				إن رشحت نفسي في انتخابات الرئاسة سأكون مستقل و رمز الخيار فأبحث عن رمز الخيار تعرف من انا
			
		

مش معقوووووووووول أنت رمز الخيار 

وانا اقووووووووووول ياربي شفتك فين اتاريك موجود في كل بيت في السلطه بس قولي انت هتاخد رياسة ايه السلطه ولا المخللات اصلها تخصصات برضو 

من انا ؟؟؟ عمو عمو ممكن أسالك سؤال حضرتك تعرفني يعني انت عندي على الماسنجر ولا لا 
عندك كام سنه ؟؟ هل انت تعوووووووول ؟؟ يعني متزوج ولا اعزب ومش عايزة لف ودوران
اعترف وانهار على طول *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> فى حاجة هنا نورت فجاة فى مخى ..فكروا معايا كلكم
> خالص التحايا...خالص التحايا..خالص التحايا..دى مش غريبة عليا ابدا ..دى بتاعة حد معين ..مش كدة؟
> طب اول توقع.." العسل المر" تقريبا


*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله قسماً بالله هذه المرة الاولى التي اسمع فيها عن المرض الذي يسبب إنارة الدماغ اختي هل انتِ مصابة به منذ فترة ؟ هل هو نادر؟ و السؤال الاهم هل هو معدٍ ؟؟؟ 
انت تحتاجين و في اسرع وقت ان تعرضي نفسك على اخصائي مخ و اعصاب و كهربائي ايضا  لا تهملي المرض فربما يتفاقم و انتِ تعلمي جيدا ان العالم يمر بأزمة طاقة و هذا إهدار واضح للطاقة 
 و لكن في هذه الحالة يؤسفني ان اقل لكِ ان توقعك للأسف خاطئ و انصحك الا ترهقي نفسك بالتوقعات فهي متعبة للمخ تماما 
شفاكِ الله اختي الكريمة 
*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				هل هو نادر
			
		

والله مش المرض الي نادر هو حضرتك الي نادر 
التوقع الثاني اسكندراني استاذ نادر*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هوا فيه إيه؟

يا ساتر يارب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *انا عرفتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه  
> 
> ده 
> 
> رمضان مفروك ابو العلمين حمودة
> 
> *



الاخت الكريمة / لولي_هـــ

لا يا  اختي قائل هذا البيت هو ابو الطيب المتنبي و ليس الشاعر "مفروك " هو البيت الذي قتل صاحبه 

فتروي القصه عندما كان المتنبي عائدا من الشام الي الجزيره العربيه اعترضه قطاع طرق وكان يرافقه خادمه فحاول الهرب فذكره الخادم بهذا البيت فعاد وقاتلهم حتي قتلوه فعرف هذا البيت من الشعر بالبيت الذي قتل صاحبه
تقبلي خالص الود

----------


## مـن أنا؟

[quote=mai_momen;1409068]*طيب انا هقول اول توقع دراجون شادو
*[/quote]

الاخت  ماي_مومِن 
لا يا اختي الفاضلة لستُ أنا الأخ ظل التنين 




> وبعدين دة داخل يعلمنا ازاي نتكلم مش طررررررررررررريقه يا من أنا ؟؟؟


ارجوكِ اختي لا تنكري انك استفدتِ مني الكثير والكثير في هذه المشاركات و هذا اقل بكثييييييييير مما اعرف فلا تتكبري على العلم وتذكري دائما عندما تريني هذا البيت الذي قاله أحمد بك شوقي 



> قف للمعلم وفهِ التبجيلا ... كاد المعلم ان يكون رسولا





> بص خليك حلو اصلي بحب النمل


وانا لا استسيغه حقاً  واستطيع تمييز طعمه حتى إذا جفف ووضع كتوابل في شوربة الفئران اللذيذة 




> انت رجل ولا مرأه


لن اجيب قسما انت تريدين ان تستفزيني ولكن ويا للعجب انا لا يستطع احد ان يستفزني ياااااا للغرابة 
ستجدي إجابتي على سؤالك في ردي على المشاركة الثانية للأخ " ذا شيميست " 
تقبلي خالص الود والتحايا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

كفاني اليوم ردود فقد تعبت و غدا يوم آخر و سأترككم مع هذه الفقرة ولنا ولكم الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وعبد القادر كمان 

يا مساء الروقاااان

يبقى أكيد من أنا يا الشاب خالد يا طه يا فضيل ياالعسل المر ::

----------


## a_leader

> *اهلا بك اخي الفاضل  أ_ قائد 
> اسجل اعجابي بإسمك الحركي الذي طالما لفت انتباهي وبالاخص حرف الـ a فيه هل هواختصار ل_ ABDELHAMEED أم ABDELSATTAR أم MOHSEN 
> اعتقد انه اختصار لإسم من هذه الاسماء التي ذكرتها فنادرا ما أخطئ 
> و اسجل اعجابي بإختيارك الراقي لأسماء بناتك نجوم و فجر و ندى و عطور 
> هل انت من كوكب زحل يا اخي ؟؟؟ " ها ها ها نعم إنها مزحة " 
> واشكرك انك تراني مثل شاعر القطرين ولكن افضل المتنبي 
> تقبل تحياتي*


الله عليك يا من أنا .. تستاهل الوردة  :f:  كإهداء رمزى فقط و لكن فى الحقيقة , زهور هولندا لن تكون

كافية لكى تعبر عن غلاوتك عندنا فأنت تستحق جميع زهور العالم لك وحدك , و لو كان الأمر أمرى و لو كان

فى شيء بيدى كنت أقدر اشتريلك جزيرة و يخت فضي من الغاليين اوى اوى دول  ..  :: 

صدقت توقعاتك يا من انا .. فعلا .. حرف الـ a له مدلول مثلما توقعت معاليك

يا ذكاءك

يا نباهتك

يا لماح

يا قاسى بص فعنيا شوف ايه انكتب فيها  :: 




> *اهلا مرة اخرى اخي 
> اخي لو نظرت جيدا لتوقيعي ستعرف من اكون و إلى اي فريق انتمي 
> ولكن إذا كان يجب ان اختار اي من الفرق الثلاثة التي ذكرتها سلفا فأنا لا أقبل إلا ان اكون دائما وأبدا 
> " عمهم و حارق دمهم " 
> تقبل تحياتي*


يا من انا يا برنس انت .. ياللى اخيرا فهمتنى ليه المصريين لونهم ازرق و مدوحسين  :: 

اتارى يا عينى دمهم محروق  :: 

طيب ما تعرفش مرهم حلو يا فندم ينوبك ثواب  :: 



> اخي الكريم / أ_قائد
> اشكرك على هذا اللقب " شعاع من نور " حقا اعجبني فقد لقبت من قبل بألقاب عديدة مثل صوت البلبل و زئير الأسد و عيون المها و عاصفة الصحراء و الكثير والكثير ولكن هذه اول مرة يلقبني شخص بـ " شعاع من نور " ولكن ألا ترى معي اني استحق ان اكن اكثر من مجرد شعاع واحد من النور ما رأيك بتعديل بسيط في اللقب فليكن إذا " قبسٌ من نور " 
> خالص التحيا لك يا رجل


بالفعل انت تستحق ان تكون قبس من نور و لكننا احباؤك و نريد ان نراك دائما فلتكن شعاعا حتى لا تزغلل

اعيننا عندما نراك  :: 




> *ايه يا عم محمد مالهم الاهلاوية  
> بص بقى...  لو لم تبد الندم على كلامك ده هاتوقعك..  و انت حر بقى*


انا ندمااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 

ندمااااااااااااااااااان

ندماااااااااااان

يا ولدي

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   وا       لا     دي    :: 



> هل اعتبر هذه المشاركة تهديد من نوع ما 
> ما رأيك فلتبعث لعبير "عالخاص" وانا ابعث لها " عالعام " 
> هيا يا اخي احرق الحلقة انا لا اخشى النار كيف اخشاها وانا المستجير من الرمداء بالنار !!!
> وما هي حورس ؟؟ هل انت تاجر آثار ؟؟؟ ام هل انت" بتاع الجاز " ؟
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL0tu5s-QwM



طول عمرى نفسى اكلمك وجها لوجه يا لبنى يا عبد العزيز  :: 




> كفاني اليوم ردود فقد تعبت و غدا يوم آخر و سأترككم مع هذه الفقرة ولنا ولكم الله 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmJCuPEgPIg


سلامتك .. ألف سلامة عليك .. لا مش كفاية

مليون سلامة عليك .. مش كفاية برضو

ديشيليار سلامة عليك 

انا ح اجيب لك اكبر دكتور فيكى دنيا

من انا تعبان يا ناس

من انا تعبان يا هووووو

نايمين ليه

اصحواااااا

ثوانى يا من انا اروح اصحيهم و جاي

----------


## اليمامة

> الاخت الفاضلة / اليمامة 
> قسماً هذه ليست عيادة  طبيب نفسي و هذا الموضوع ليس بـــ " شيزلونج " ما هذه القصة التي تحكينها  خير الكلام ما قل و دل ما لي انا و البروسيسور خاصتك عذراً "ياكشي يولع " و مالي انا بالحلقة السابقة انتِ هنا في محراب حلقتي لا تتحدثي إلا عنها من فضلك 
> 
> 
> نعم  طيب القلب انا  ومباشر جدا و صريح نعم ليس عندي لف ولا دوران و لكني اقتني 128 موديل سنة 30 
> 
> 
> بياناتي موضحة امامك كما ترين ولكن من الممكن ان اوضحها لكِ مرة اخرى 
> 
> ...


حد جاب سيرة البروسيسور؟..ياريت بلاش النفسنة دى..وكمان اللماضة
انا باقول البراوسر..يعنى المتصفح..ماشى عرفنا ثقافتك..هههههههههه
خليك صرح وبلاش لف ب ال128 موديل 30 واعترف..انت ياعم من انا..ست واللا راجل؟..وعندك كام سنة..الخمسة دى مضروبة فى كام؟..

----------


## اليمامة

> *لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله قسماً بالله هذه المرة الاولى التي اسمع فيها عن المرض الذي يسبب إنارة الدماغ اختي هل انتِ مصابة به منذ فترة ؟ هل هو نادر؟ و السؤال الاهم هل هو معدٍ ؟؟؟ 
> انت تحتاجين و في اسرع وقت ان تعرضي نفسك على اخصائي مخ و اعصاب و كهربائي ايضا  لا تهملي المرض فربما يتفاقم و انتِ تعلمي جيدا ان العالم يمر بأزمة طاقة و هذا إهدار واضح للطاقة 
>  و لكن في هذه الحالة يؤسفني ان اقل لكِ ان توقعك للأسف خاطئ و انصحك الا ترهقي نفسك بالتوقعات فهي متعبة للمخ تماما 
> شفاكِ الله اختي الكريمة 
> *


وكمان طلعتنى عايزة كهربائى..؟؟؟..
لا انا لازم ارجعلك ارد بروقان بعد ما افكر فيك وادرسك فعلا.

----------


## اليمامة

طيب هاقول تخمين وانا وحظى
انت ممكن تكون رامى...ابن رشد المصرى

----------


## a_leader

التوقع الثانى

اتوقع  ( اليمامة )

----------


## loly_h

> الاخت الكريمة / لولي_هـــ
> لا يا  اختي قائل هذا البيت هو ابو الطيب المتنبي و ليس الشاعر "مفروك " هو البيت الذي قتل صاحبه 
> فتروي القصه عندما كان المتنبي عائدا من الشام الي الجزيره العربيه اعترضه قطاع طرق وكان يرافقه خادمه فحاول الهرب فذكره الخادم بهذا البيت فعاد وقاتلهم حتي قتلوه فعرف هذا البيت من الشعر بالبيت الذي قتل صاحبه
> تقبلي خالص الود


*وانا مالى بالحدوتة دى كلها ...  إنتى هتحكيلى مأسويات القوم

وفى الأخر موش أستفدنا منك بمعلومة واحدة

طيب ...

ولما أحب اخاطب شعب مصر أكلم ميــــــــن   ... *

----------


## loly_h

*ياقوم ...

المشاركة دى رقــــــــــم 3000

تٌقبل التهانى  والتقييمات بقاعة التصميم والجرافيكس 

وطبعا... طبعا مسموح إصطحاب الهدايا الفخمة جدا 

وبناءا عليه فى هذه اللحظة المفترجة  اتوقع يكون من أنــــــــا

أم أحمــــــــــد*

----------


## غادة جاد

*تسجيل إعجاب وتوقير وإحترام*
*ورفع قبعة*

*لذكاء مَن أنا الفذ وعبقريته الواضحة*
*وتفرده الملحوظ*

 :y: 


*وطبعاً*
*طبعاً*



*تواضعه الشدييييييد*





* والله العظيم*

*فكرتك عشان تكون غامض*
*جميلة جداً*


*برافو عليك*




*بس*

*حولتنا*

 :W00t1: 






*.*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههه والله باين كده انت انت اللى من كوكب آآآآآخر وتانى وتالت ههههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى والله بجد 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  تانى ها ها ها انها مزحه ايضاااا ونظر ايه ياخويا آآآآآه تهكميه  هههههههههههههههههههه فكرتنى بالانسان الالى هههههههههه
> ...


 ها ها ها 
اضحكتني ضحكاتك الكثيرة ايتها الاخت الفاضلة / لمسة 
لا أسكت الله لكِ بؤاً .. ها ها ها 

و لكن الشق الاخر من ردك اركِ فيه تتهيمينني بالغرور وهذا تهكم واضح وسب علني و لتحمدي ربك انني لم ابعث بشكوى ضدك لأي من المشرفين و هذا يتنافى مع كوني مغرور كما نعتِِني اليس كذلك  ::-s: 

تقولين " غرور بغرور " 
هناك  مطرب يدعى عماد بغرور هل الاخ غرور هو شقيق الاخ عماد " ها ها هاااااا هذه مزحة كذلك "

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الله ينور عليكى يالولى  هو ده رمضان مفرووووووووك ده


   الاخت الكريمة / لمسة
لا يا اختي قائل هذا البيت هو ابو الطيب المتنبي و ليس الشاعر "مفروك " هو البيت الذي قتل صاحبه 
فتروي القصه عندما كان المتنبي عائدا من الشام الي الجزيره العربيه اعترضه قطاع طرق وكان يرافقه خادمه فحاول الهرب فذكره الخادم بهذا البيت فعاد وقاتلهم حتي قتلوه فعرف هذا البيت من الشعر بالبيت الذي قتل صاحبه
تقبلي خالص الود

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
مش ممكن يا من انا
متنبى مين وبعرور مين
دا انت فعلا غلبتهم
الله عليك يا مدوووووووووووووووخهم
ايه ياجماعة
دا كمان شوية هينطق ويقول انا ....................



قولى بقى ياحلو انت ياحلو
قبل ما اتحدف بأول طوبة من مدرج البنات بسببك

هل انت مشرف فى المنتدى بتاعنا داااااااااااااا
ولا عضو صاحب هووووووووم 
؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا يا من انا
> الحلقة شكلها ظريف وخفيف
> تسلمي يا عبير وتسلم يا من انا
> 
> ممكن بقي شوية اوجه لك شوية اسئلة صغيرين
> وفي انتظار اجاباتك
> 
> 
> يا تري اسمك عربي ولا انجليزي؟
> ...


الاخت الطيبة / ام احمد 
حللتِ اهلا و نزلتِ سهلا 




هيا انا على اتم الاستعداد للإجابة على كل تساؤلاتك الموجهة لي في جميع المجالات يمكنك ان تسأليني في الطب و التاريخ والهندسة والادب والجغرافيا و اللغات فأنا و بكل تواضع موسوعة شملت من كل بستان بستان و ليس زهرة بالطبع 




> يا تري اسمك عربي ولا انجليزي؟


وهل هناك فرق ؟ الاسماء العربية ممكن تهجى بالإنجليزية و العكس صحيح الاسماء الإنجليزية ممكن ان تعرب فعلى سبيل المثال الاخ a_leader  انا اقول له " أ_قائد" وانتِ يا ختي ما المانع انا اقل لكِ "om ahmed " و خلاصة كلامي ان احمد سيظل دائما و ابدا هو الحاج احمد " هاهاها نعم امزح"




> يا تري مشترك بقالك كام سنة في المنتدي؟


كما ترين يا اختي 


> تاريخ التسجيل: Sep 2004
> العمر: 5 
> المشاركات: 1,37


تاريخ التسجيل في سبتمبر 2004 و نحن في يناير 2010 فإذا مدة اشتراكي حوالي 5 سنوات و اربع شهور 



> هل سبق وغيرت اسمك قبل كده؟


سبق ان حكت لي امي انهم كانوا سيسمونني اسم معين فذهب ابي لكتابة شهادة الميلاد ووضع اسماً آخر هل هذا ما ترمين إليه ؟ اعتقد ان هذا هو ما ترمين إليه فنادرا ما اخطئ 




> اكتر القاعات التي تشارك فيها ايه؟
> بتتواجد في قاعة المسابقات كتير؟


ليس مسموح لي حسب القوانين التي سنتها الأخت الفاضلة إبنة الاخ الفاضل / شهريار 
ان اشارك سوى بقاعة " فك التكشيرة" و قد حددت إقامتي في هذا الموضوع و لكني احيانا اطمئن على بعض الاخوة الاعضاء _ و ليس الاخوة الاعداء " هاهاها انها مزحة كذلك"_ داخل ملفاتهم الشخصية كما فعلت ظهر اليوم مع الاخت الفاضلة / اليمامة عندما ذهبت لأطمئن على صحتها و صحة المصباح فعلمت منها انها تتماثل للشفاء و لكنها اصيبت بالشلل الرعاش فأدعوا لها بالشفاء فالمؤمن دائما مصاب 




> ليك قرايب في المنتدي ولا لا؟


جميع اعضاء المتدى قرائب إلى قلبي 




> مشترك باسمك الحقيق ولا اسم مستعار؟


اعتقد انه لا يوجد شخص يدعى " من أنا ؟ " بالطبع اسم مستعار

----------


## بنت شهريار

دا ايه الحلقة اللى تنشف الريق دى
انت ياعم ما تخليك حلو وتجاووووووووووووووووووووب
شكلك هتاكل ضررررررررررررررررررررررررب  :3: 
وانا ولا اعررررررررررفك  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *تأسفات كثيرات لعظمتكم مولانا 
> 
> حيث كده بقى يا سيد كريم العنصرين
> 
> انا اتوقع السيد اسكندرانى*


السيد / كابو 
لست انا السيد / اسكندراني 
توقعك خاطئ حاول الاتصال في وقتٍ اخر تيت تيت تيت " اعلم انها ليست ظريفة ولكنها تظل مزحة ها ها ها "

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> استعنا على الشقى بالله
> ويافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم
> 
> ممكن يكون دكتور عصام كابو
> 
> وكل سنه وإنت طيب يا من أنا


الاخت الفاضلة / اخت ضابط شرطة 
حللتِ اهلا ونزلتِ سهلا 




ولكن للأسف لست انا السيد " كابو "  ::-s:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> التوقع الأول دكتور عصام
> 
> التوقع الثانى غاده جاد
> 
> التوقع الثالث  لــــــــــــــــــسـه على ماتفرج


التوقع الاول / ليس انا 
التوقع الثاني / ليس انا 
التوقع الثالث / ربما يكون انا  :1:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> فينك يامن انااااااااااااااااا تعاله جااااااااااااااوب


الاخت الفاضلة / لمسة 
ارى انكِ تحتاجين لأخصائي امراض عيون .. بربك ماذا افعل الم ارد على العديد و العديد من المشاركات 
الاخت الفاضلة / لمسة 
نو كومينتون  ::-s:

----------


## أم أحمد

من انا انت مش بتشوف ماتش مصر ونيجيريا ليه؟؟
ما عندكش وصلة ولا ما عندكش الجزيرة ؟ ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> * 
> مش معقوووووووووول أنت رمز الخيار 
> 
> وانا اقووووووووووول ياربي شفتك فين اتاريك موجود في كل بيت في السلطه بس قولي انت هتاخد رياسة ايه السلطه ولا المخللات اصلها تخصصات برضو 
> 
> *


هل هذه مزحة ؟؟؟ إذاً فلن أضحك 




> من انا ؟؟؟ عمو عمو ممكن أسالك سؤال حضرتك تعرفني يعني انت عندي على الماسنجر ولا لا


الاخت الفاضلة / ماي مومن 
ماذا تقصدين بقولك " الماسنجر " ؟؟ 
هل قصدك هذه الشخصية :  



ان كنت تقصدينها _ وانت بالتأكيد تقصدينها لأني كما تعلمين نادرا ما أخطئ_
 فأنت تحتاجين لدروس تقوية في قواعد الإملاء لأن إسمه مازنجر و ليس ماسنجر   :Spidy: 




> هل انت تعوووووووول ؟؟ يعني متزوج ولا اعزب ومش عايزة لف ودوران
> اعترف وانهار على طول


تعووووووووووووووووول تعووووووووووووووووووول تعوووووووووووووووووووول
هل انت متصورة عندما تخشوشني وتقولي لي تعوووووووووووووووووووول اني سأخاف وانهار واعترف 
لا تقلقي انا لا اخاف ولا زلتُ بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخير بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخير 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله هل مازال هناك بشر يخشون تلك الخزعبلات و الإرهاصات 
عوووووووووووووووووووو و بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ و ام رجل مسلوخة و ابو أويييئ
اختي ..
انصحك بمتابعة قناة سبيس تون بإستمرار فهي مفيدة لمثل حالتك 
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## لمسه

> ها ها ها 
> اضحكتني ضحكاتك الكثيرة ايتها الاخت الفاضلة / لمسة 
> لا أسكت الله لكِ بؤاً .. ها ها ها 
> 
> و لكن الشق الاخر من ردك اركِ فيه تتهيمينني بالغرور وهذا تهكم واضح وسب علني و لتحمدي ربك انني لم ابعث بشكوى ضدك لأي من المشرفين و هذا يتنافى مع كوني مغرور كما نعتِِني اليس كذلك 
> 
> تقولين " غرور بغرور " 
> هناك  مطرب يدعى عماد بغرور هل الاخ غرور هو شقيق الاخ عماد " ها ها هاااااا هذه مزحة كذلك "


 بغرور هذا انا لااحبذه ابدا لو بالنونعنااااع ممكن احبذ  هؤهؤ اننى امزح :Baby2: 




> الاخت الكريمة / لمسة
> لا يا اختي قائل هذا البيت هو ابو الطيب المتنبي و ليس الشاعر "مفروك " هو البيت الذي قتل صاحبه 
> فتروي القصه عندما كان المتنبي عائدا من الشام الي الجزيره العربيه اعترضه قطاع طرق وكان يرافقه خادمه فحاول الهرب فذكره الخادم بهذا البيت فعاد وقاتلهم حتي قتلوه فعرف هذا البيت من الشعر بالبيت الذي قتل صاحبه
> تقبلي خالص الود


وانا مالى  :Doh: طب هما بعد ماقتلوه(شهقه ) ::'(:  ياترى مات  ::'(: 



> الاخت الفاضلة / لمسة 
> ارى انكِ تحتاجين لأخصائي امراض عيون .. بربك ماذا افعل الم ارد على العديد و العديد من المشاركات 
> الاخت الفاضلة / لمسة 
> نو كومينتون



اراك تلاوعنا يامن انت ولم تجاوب اجابه مباشره 
 ::eek:: 

فانا اتوقع التوقع الاول مسيو ليدر  :4: 

والتوقع الثانى  الاستاذ a_leader ::eek:: 

التوقع التالت ::'(:  بعد ماتجاوب على السؤال ده ::'(:  وارجو اجابه مباشره وهااااادفه مننننننننننكن 

*هلللللللل حصل لك الشرف واتعرفنا انا وانت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*يااااااااااااا الله 
لقد تعبت .. قسماً بالله انا تعبت  
سأرتاح قليلا واحتسي كوبا من ايا ما كان كنهه هذا المشروب الذي سأشربه ثم اعاود للرد 
وعندما اعود اتمنى ان اجد من الأسئلة ما تقر له عيني وليس عن كوني ميلون او فيميلون وكوني اشتركت في دبلجة مسلسل مازنجر و هل انا اعوووووووووووووول اعوووووووووووووول اعووووووووووووول 
   حقاً إرهاصات*

----------


## لمسه

> *سأرتاح قليلا واحتسي كوبا من ايا ما كان كنهه 
>  ميلون او فيميلون اعوووووووووووووول اعوووووووووووووول اعووووووووووووول 
>    حقاً إرهاصات*



ماهذا القول أأأأاى لغه  تنطق بيها يامن انت اهى اللغه الفرنجيه  :notme: 


هل انت من  بلد الفرنجااااااااااااااا :;): ا؟؟؟

----------


## لمسه

ماااااااااااااااااااشى اللى عليييي عليييييييييي

----------


## لمسه

نظر لمنع التعديل وقد نمى على علمى ان مسيو ليدر كان ضيف وانا معرفشى فالمسامح كريم عذراااااااااااا 


وجارى التوقع الثالث 

وبرده اقول هلللللللللللللل انت يامن انت اتشرفت بمعرفتى وانت عندى على المازنجر ولا لاء ؟؟

مازنجر اهو علشان اللماضه بسسسسسسسسسس هه لما اشوف اخرتك معانا ايه

----------


## غادة جاد

أتوقع





امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


















حكيم عيون

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا إنت بتحكى كتير ليه ؟
ومفيش ولا إجابه لييييييييييه؟  ::'(: 




> ماااااااااااااااااااشى اللى عليييي عليييييييييي


أها أها أها  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أتوقع
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> 
> ...


يعنى مش إنتى يا غيدو؟؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

توقعى الأخييييييييييييييييييييير
وعليه العوض ومنه العوض
وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

أستاذ وجدى محمود

وبس خلاص

----------


## أم أحمد

كل مرة يقولوا مصراوية جدا
المرة دي ما حدش يعني جاب سيرتها :: 
طيب اقول انا
اتوقع مصراوية جداااا ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تصدقى والله يا أم أحمد

أنا نسيت أتوقعها خاااااااااااالص

إنتى فين يا سووووووووو؟

----------


## أم أحمد

> تصدقى والله يا أم أحمد
> 
> أنا نسيت أتوقعها خاااااااااااالص
> 
> إنتى فين يا سووووووووو؟


انتي فين يا هنااااادي

----------


## a_leader

التوقع الثالث  ( مصراوية جدا )  ::-s:

----------


## عصام كابو

> السيد / كابو 
> لست انا السيد / اسكندراني 
> توقعك خاطئ حاول الاتصال في وقتٍ اخر تيت تيت تيت " اعلم انها ليست ظريفة ولكنها تظل مزحة ها ها ها "


*انت بتقفل السكة فى وشى يا رمضان 

طيب انا عايزك كل يوم الصبح تعد عيالك  و تقرص نفسك عشان تتأكد انك ما زلت حي ترزق 
طبعا سيظل الامر مزحة ها ها ها

التوقع الثانى السيد سامح عطية*

----------


## عصام كابو

> التوقع الأول دكتور عصام
> 
> التوقع الثانى غاده جاد
> 
> التوقع الثالث  لــــــــــــــــــسـه على ماتفرج


*مش انا و الله يا ايمان..  لو كنت انا كنت هاقر و اعترف على طول 
انما السيد من انا ده عايش فى دور الرجل الغامض بسلامته 
*

----------


## عصام كابو

التوقع الثالث عشان اخلص بقى فى الليلة دى

الدكتور جمال الشربينى

ممكن استلف توقع من الحلقة الجاية يا عبير؟؟  :: :

----------


## لمسه

ياااانااااااااااااااس  ده راااجل بيقول رااااااجل 

ياعمونا قول بقى اعترف بجد وجدانى 

انت راجل ولا انصه ولا موووووداااام ؟؟؟؟؟

معلش عندى بيييد

كام سؤال اهم على ميه بيضا وانت يامن انت ولا انت هنا 
انت انت ولانتش دارى

----------


## غادة جاد

> يعنى مش إنتى يا غيدو؟؟؟؟


 

 
*أنا يا إيمو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 :Omg: 


*وهو أنا أقدر على التواضع والإيثار ده كله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 :2: 


*بس والله مَن أنا ده أياً كان*
*برافو عليه*


*جامد جداً*



*عشرة على عشرة*
*يعني الدرجة النهائية*
*وطبعاً من الأوائل*


*يعني هايشفرووووووووووه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


*عارفة يا إيمان*
*دلوقت يطلع لنا ويقول لي*
*وأنتي مين أنتي عشان تقولي يأخد الدرجة النهائية ولا مايأخدش !!!*



*فعلاً منتهى التواضع*
 ::stpd:: 




*.*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تعرفي يا غيدووو من أنا ده بيفكرنى بمين؟؟؟؟


بــــــــــ  تامر حسنى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تعرف يا من أنا

أكتر حاجه شدتنى فيك إييييه؟  :: 


















تواضعك الشديد وعلمك الجم  :: 
خليك هنا  ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

> هل هذه مزحة ؟؟؟ إذاً فلن أضحك 
> 
> 
> الاخت الفاضلة / ماي مومن 
> ماذا تقصدين بقولك " الماسنجر " ؟؟ 
> هل قصدك هذه الشخصية :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNyNe77jUgo
> 
> ان كنت تقصدينها _ وانت بالتأكيد تقصدينها لأني كما تعلمين نادرا ما أخطئ_
>  فأنت تحتاجين لدروس تقوية في قواعد الإملاء لأن إسمه مازنجر و ليس ماسنجر  
> ...


*من انا انت واخد عليا قوووووووووووووي امممممممممممممممممم يا انك بتاخد على كل الناس يا انك تعرفني شخصيا عموما هتبان يعني هتبان هنقفل الاوضه بالترباس وهتبان يا عباااااااااااااااس 
بس غير طريقتك لانها مش عجباني شوفلك حاجه تانيه 
طيب بص سؤال صررررررررررريح ومباشر ودوغري 
هل انت متزوج ؟؟؟
عندك كام سنه ؟؟؟
هل تعرفني شخصيا ؟؟؟
وخلي بالك انا علاقاتي في المضيق يعني هتتعرف هتتعرف فقول من الاخر بدل ما اخليك تخاف وانت عارف اني في عصابه جامدة ساعتها هتعرف مين امنا الغوله وابو رجل مسلوخه ومازنجر نفسه هطلعه من الفيلم يخطفك 
فكر يا ابن الناس وما تلعبش في عداد عمرك

*:

----------


## a_leader

صباح الخير يا مصراوية جدا

قصدى صباح الخير يا من أنا  :: 

تعاقدك مع اليوتيوب هو اللى كشفك

ماتنسيش انك بتتعاملى مع اذكى جهاز مخابرات فى المنتدى  :: 

الإنكار مش ح يفيد

اعترفى

س 1 : من قائل
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
( البحر بص لى و قال لى مالك يا زكى ماشى على مهلك=رديت عليه و قلت يا بحر و انت مال أهلك )[/poem]

هل هو ( البحترى - ليوناردودافنشى - توفيق الدقن )

س 2 : ضع علامة صح بجوار العبارات الصحيحة و علامة خطأ بجوار العبارات غير الصحيحة :

أ- المطرب الذى غنى أغنية النهر الخالد هو أحمد عدوية .
ب- المطربة التى غنت أغنية أكاد أشك فى نفسى هى نانسى عجرم .
ج- تقع مصر إلى الشمال الشرقى من قارة امريكا الشمالية .
ء- مسمار طائش من إحدى الطائرات هو الذى خَرَمَ ثقب الأوذون .

س 3 : علل لما يأتى :-

أ- يعتبر شفيق جلال أكبر معلم فاكهة فى الوكالة .
ب-الكرة الأرضية هى الكرة الوحيدة التى لا تحمل ماركة الشركة المصنعة .

س 4 : أكمل العبارات :-

أ- وقف الخلق ...... جميعا كيف ابنى قواعد المجد وحدى ( يبصون - يشوفون - مستغربين )
ب- أقر و اعترف إن أنا إسمى ......... ( سارة - مصراوية جدا - سوسووووووو )

مع خالص الأمنيات
عمو / محسن ليدر  ::

----------


## لمسه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بسسسسسس خلاص

----------


## أم أحمد

اتوقع لمسة  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

كان يوم اسووووووووووووووووووود يوم ما اخترتك يا من انا
كانت رسالة مهبببببببببببببببببببببببببة اللى بعتهالك
لا وانا اقول غلبان ومسكين
دا انا اللى غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
ياخوفى لتطلع الحلقة 26 والاخيرة لحلقات من انا  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> التوقع الثالث عشان اخلص بقى فى الليلة دى
> 
> الدكتور جمال الشربينى
> 
> ممكن استلف توقع من الحلقة الجاية يا عبير؟؟ :


انا ممكن اسلفك تلاته جنيه من فودافون مسيو كابوووووووو
انما من من انا نوووووووووووووووووووووووو

تابع معانا 
لعل وعسى حد يكسب  :: 

نورت اخى الغالى :king:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هع هع هع هع
يا إمتحاناتك يا مسيو ليدر  :: 

جاوبي بقا يا سووووووووووووووووووووو  :: 

وأكتر حاجه حبتها فيكي هي دى ..........خفة دمك  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا جيت اهو باجي عالسيرة 
انا عمالة متابعة الموضوع اقول هيقولوا مصراوية دلوقتي لقيتكم مش بتقولوا افتكرتكم عيانين ولا حاجة  :: 
يا جماعة انا بدأت احس انكم لما مش بتلاقوا حاجة تقولوها بتقولوا مصراوية جدا  :: 
حراااااااااااام الظلم ده 
عموما انا بقى اتوقع 
العسل المر .. عبد الرحيييييييم اطلع من دول  يا رجل اليوتيووووووب  ::

----------


## فراشة

أنا جيت متأخره لأن النت كان فاصل

وطبعا ترحيبى بمن أنا متأخر 

وأكيد كل اللى هاتوقعهم خلاص الكل اتوقعوهم

إزيك يامن أنا ياخطييييييييييييييييير

بجد خطير

أنا هاقول ال3 توقعات مرة واحده لأن مافيش وقت خلاص

1- عصام كابو

2- أحمد ناصر

3-أم أحمد

ههههههه مع إنى عارفة نفسى بس نفسى آخد تقييم

ــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صباح الخير يا مصراوية جدا



> صباح النور يا مسيووو ليدر


قصدى صباح الخير يا من أنا  :: 



> رد يا من انا يا شابهنيييييي


تعاقدك مع اليوتيوب هو اللى كشفك



> يا رييييييييت كنت عاملة تعاقد مع اليوتيوب كان زماني مجبتش عربية فااارهة على الاقل كنت جبت بيها عجلة ابيعها واجيب توكتوك افسح بيه العيال ذهابا و إيابا ..سوف تندم ندما شديدا لم يندمه احد من قبل ولا من بعد هع هع هعععععع


ماتنسيش انك بتتعاملى مع اذكى جهاز مخابرات فى المنتدى  :: 



> خط بارليف ده يا جمعة اقوى من خط ماجينوه


الإنكار مش ح يفيد

اعترفى




> 


س 1 : من قائل
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
( البحر بص لى و قال لى مالك يا زكى ماشى على مهلك=رديت عليه و قلت يا بحر و انت مال أهلك )[/poem]

هل هو ( البحترى - ليوناردودافنشى - توفيق الدقن )




> هو نفسه قائل البيت (حبيبي انح انح و الحب ظاظا اول ما اشوفه اتنح ويزيد لظاظا ... بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الإجابة تونس)


س 2 : ضع علامة صح بجوار العبارات الصحيحة و علامة خطأ بجوار العبارات غير الصحيحة :

أ- المطرب الذى غنى أغنية النهر الخالد هو أحمد عدوية .



> خطأ من الذي غنى النهر الخالد هو الشاب خالد اما احمد عدوية غنى النهر العدوية


ب- المطربة التى غنت أغنية أكاد أشك فى نفسى هى نانسى عجرم .



> صح .. اللي زي نانسي لازم تشك في نفسها هيا وهيفاء


ج- تقع مصر إلى الشمال الشرقى من قارة امريكا الشمالية .



> خطأ تقع مصر في منتصف الأزمة الإقتصادية


ء- مسمار طائش من إحدى الطائرات هو الذى خَرَمَ ثقب الأوذون .



> خطأ بل شنيور طائش


س 3 : علل لما يأتى :-

أ- يعتبر شفيق جلال أكبر معلم فاكهة فى الوكالة .



> أ- يعتبر شفيق جلال أكبر معلم فاكهة فى الوكالة .


ب-الكرة الأرضية هى الكرة الوحيدة التى لا تحمل ماركة الشركة المصنعة .



> ب-الكرة الأرضية هى الكرة الوحيدة التى لا تحمل ماركة الشركة المصنعة .





> اه اصلي انا في الامتحان لما مش بعرف اجاوب سؤال بكتبه تاني


س 4 : أكمل العبارات :-

أ- وقف الخلق ...... جميعا كيف ابنى قواعد المجد وحدى ( يبصون - يشوفون - مستغربين )



> البيت بأكمله خاطئ البيت الصحححح هو (وقف الخلق ينفسنون كيف ابني مصانع الأسمنت وحدي ) سياخك طولها كام سياخنا طولها صح


ب- أقر و اعترف إن أنا إسمى ......... ( سارة - مصراوية جدا - سوسووووووو )



> كل ما سبق


مع خالص الأمنيات
عمو / محسن ليدر  :: ]
ههههههههههههههههههههههه واضح ان من انا كان تأثيره عليك قوىىىىىى يا عمو محسن  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> والله مش المرض الي نادر هو حضرتك الي نادر 
> التوقع الثاني اسكندراني استاذ نادر*


وانتِ ايضا نادرة .. هل لأنك ايضا نادرة تصبحين اسكندرانية ؟؟؟ قسما لا اعرف كيف تفكرين  ::@:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هوا فيه إيه؟
> 
> يا ساتر يارب


لا شئ ...  :Dry:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وعبد القادر كمان 
> 
> يا مساء الروقاااان
> 
> يبقى أكيد من أنا يا الشاب خالد يا طه يا فضيل ياالعسل المر


عبد القادر و الشاب خالد و فضيل و العسل المر و شالوا ألدو جابوا شاهين ألدو قال مانتوش لاعبين 
( هاهاها .. نعم انا امزح معك )

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الله عليك يا من أنا .. تستاهل الوردة  كإهداء رمزى فقط و لكن فى الحقيقة , زهور هولندا لن تكون
> 
> كافية لكى تعبر عن غلاوتك عندنا فأنت تستحق جميع زهور العالم لك وحدك , و لو كان الأمر أمرى و لو كان
> 
> فى شيء بيدى كنت أقدر اشتريلك جزيرة و يخت فضي من الغاليين اوى اوى دول  .. 
> 
> صدقت توقعاتك يا من انا .. فعلا .. حرف الـ a له مدلول مثلما توقعت معاليك
> 
> يا ذكاءك
> ...


اشكرك ولكن لا داعي لكل هذا لكي تعبر عن امتنانك وتقديرك لي 
فأنا متواضع متواضع متواضع ربما اكثر الناس تواضعا في هذا القرن   :Boring:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> حد جاب سيرة البروسيسور؟..ياريت بلاش النفسنة دى..وكمان اللماضة
> انا باقول البراوسر..يعنى المتصفح..ماشى عرفنا ثقافتك..هههههههههه
> خليك صرح وبلاش لف ب ال128 موديل 30 واعترف..انت ياعم من انا..ست واللا راجل؟..وعندك كام سنة..الخمسة دى مضروبة فى كام؟..


ربما هو عقلي الباطن كان يتمنى ان يكن المعني هو " البروسيسور" كي أرتاح  :Ranting2:  قسما هو يتمنى ان يكن المعني هو جميع بروسيسورات كل من يشترك بهذا الموضوع عدا انا بالطبع 
اما عن كوني " ست ولا راجل " قسما لن اجيب قسما انا اجيب لماذا تكررون الأسئلة لقد استفذتم طاقتي وكل ما تفعلونه هو التكرار التكرار التكرار ما بالكم يا قوم هلا رحمتموني لا حول ولا قوة إلا بألله 

اما سؤالك عن عمري 
فالعمر يا اختي لا يقاس بالسنين ولكن بالخبرات ولذلك تستطيعي ان تقولي ان عمري مليون سنة او يزيد 
ولكن ما قصدك بقولك " الخمسة مضروبة في كام " 
الخمسة إذا ضربت في اي عدد ستعطي ناتج قسما لقد اصبتموني بهيستريا انتِ والاخت " ماي مومِن " 
بل جميعكم .. لقد التصقت اصابع يداي بلوحة المفاتيح استحلفكم بالله ان ترحموني

----------


## a_leader

:: 

ماااااااااااشى يا من انا

قصدى يا مصراوية جدا  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب هاقول تخمين وانا وحظى
> انت ممكن تكون رامى...ابن رشد المصرى


اختي اليمامة
قلت لكِ سلفا الا تتعبي مخك بالتفكير فهو ليس بالشئ الجيد بالنسبة لحالتك الخطيرة 
لكن اشكرك انك تري في شيئا من العالم ابن رشد المصري ولكن اؤكد لكِ ان علمه نقطة في بحر علمي الغزير 
تقبلي تحياتي وارجو ان ترتاحي في الفراش ما يقرب من خمسة عشر عاما فالراحة مفيدة جدا لكِ

----------


## اليمامة

> ربما هو عقلي الباطن كان يتمنى ان يكن المعني هو " البروسيسور" كي أرتاح  قسما هو يتمنى ان يكن المعني هو جميع بروسيسورات كل من يشترك بهذا الموضوع عدا انا بالطبع 
> اما عن كوني " ست ولا راجل " قسما لن اجيب قسما انا اجيب لماذا تكررون الأسئلة لقد استفذتم طاقتي وكل ما تفعلونه هو التكرار التكرار التكرار ما بالكم يا قوم هلا رحمتموني لا حول ولا قوة إلا بألله 
> 
> اما سؤالك عن عمري 
> فالعمر يا اختي لا يقاس بالسنين ولكن بالخبرات ولذلك تستطيعي ان تقولي ان عمري مليون سنة او يزيد 
> ولكن ما قصدك بقولك " الخمسة مضروبة في كام " 
> الخمسة إذا ضربت في اي عدد ستعطي ناتج قسما لقد اصبتموني بهيستريا انتِ والاخت " ماي مومِن " 
> بل جميعكم .. لقد التصقت اصابع يداي بلوحة المفاتيح استحلفكم بالله ان ترحموني


لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
دا انت مجنون رسمى وهاتجننا معاك..مالك كدة مش اد اللعب..فعلا يدوب خمس سنين...لايقة عليك
اية يا عبير..ما تفكى طلاسم القصة دى..مش معقول كدة..مش عايز يجاوب على اى حاجة
طب بص يا من انا..انت عايزنا نسالك اية وسعادتك تجاوب...ههههههه

----------


## أم أحمد

> انا جيت اهو باجي عالسيرة 
> انا عمالة متابعة الموضوع اقول هيقولوا مصراوية دلوقتي لقيتكم مش بتقولوا افتكرتكم عيانين ولا حاجة 
> يا جماعة انا بدأت احس انكم لما مش بتلاقوا حاجة تقولوها بتقولوا مصراوية جدا 
> حراااااااااااام الظلم ده 
> عموما انا بقى اتوقع 
> العسل المر .. عبد الرحيييييييم اطلع من دول  يا رجل اليوتيووووووب


هههههه
ما انا برضه استنيت حد يقول مصراوية مفيش حد قال
استنيتك تدخلي انتي بنفسك تقولي مصرواية برضه مش جيتي :: 
قولت ما بدهاش بقي اقول مصراااااااااوية  :good:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههه
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك
زمانهم بيدعوا عليا
وحاططلى توقيع وحكاية
فيييييييييييييين ابن البلد يديلو تقييم ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااالب ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> دا انت مجنون رسمى وهاتجننا معاك..مالك كدة مش اد اللعب..فعلا يدوب خمس سنين...لايقة عليك
> اية يا عبير..ما تفكى طلاسم القصة دى..مش معقول كدة..مش عايز يجاوب على اى حاجة
> طب بص يا من انا..انت عايزنا نسالك اية وسعادتك تجاوب...ههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا حسة بمدى عصبيه اليمامة
دى مش طيقاك خلاص يا من انا
منك لبياعين التين الشوكى ياشيخ
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## لمسه

ياربناااااااااااااااا ده انت خنقه ايييييييف 
انتى لقتيه فين ده يابيرووووووووووو
 يابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 

فضلك اجابه وهاعرفك انا عارفه الخفه دى كلها بس يلا جااااااااااااااوب 

هل حصلللللللللللللل لك شرف معرفتى ولا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاء


ايييييييييييييييييييف وقولللللللللللل انت راجل ولا انصه

ياسااااااااااااااااتر خنيق وخنقنا معه اعوذ بالله احنا عملنا لك ايه يابنت شهريار بسسسسسسسسسسسسس

كح كح كح كح اااااااه صوتى رااااااااااااح

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

عندك حق يا لمووووووووووووسه

مش بقول بيفكرنى بتاااااااااااااااااامر حسنى  ::p:

----------


## لمسه

لالالالا بمحمد صبحى ياايمووووو 


ومسرحيه تخاااااار يف 

هاتشللللللللللللللل ياختى الحقينىىىىىىى

----------


## لمسه

يلا ياعم من انا فيينك تعاله مره جاوب اجابه صريحه 

ياربناااااااااااااااااااا

انت عندى على الاميل تعرفنى ولا لاء وبنت ولا راجل مهذب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بعد الشر عليكى يا لمووووسه إنشالله ؟؟؟؟؟

يا بيرووووووووووووو اظهرى من أنا بقا

كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه

----------


## لمسه

انشالله ياااااااااااااااااااارب 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


جدعه ياايمى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تعاله جاوب خلاص الوقت ازززززف

----------


## مـن أنا؟

العواف ..

ما بالكم يا قوم ؟؟
قولوا لي .. ارى الموضوع تحول إلى دردشة سوسو تنادي ميمي وميمي ترد على سوسو وكلام و ثرثرة فارغة لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع 
قولوا لي ما وضعي انا في تلك المهزلة التي اراها تتضخم امام عيني 
الاخت الفاضلة ابنة الاخ الفاضل / شهريار 
ارجو ان تمنعي الحوارات الجانبية وليلتزم كل شخص بمقعده ولتمنعوا الضحك 
بالإذن ..

----------


## أم أحمد

> العواف ..
> 
> ما بالكم يا قوم ؟؟
> قولوا لي .. ارى الموضوع تحول إلى دردشة سوسو تنادي ميمي وميمي ترد على سوسو وكلام و ثرثرة فارغة لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع 
> قولوا لي ما وضعي انا في تلك المهزلة التي اراها تتضخم امام عيني 
> الاخت الفاضلة ابنة الاخ الفاضل / شهريار 
> ارجو ان تمنعي الحوارات الجانبية وليلتزم كل شخص بمقعده ولتمنعوا الضحك 
> بالإذن ..


 :Baby2:  :Baby2: 

امنعوا الضحك يا ولاد :: 
انكل محمد صبحي وصل :Love:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> التوقع الثانى
> 
> اتوقع  ( اليمامة )


الاخ الفاضل  أ_قائد
لا تتوقع مرة اخرى فتوقعاتك كلها خاطئة خاطئة وكل ما تفعله هو انك تزيد علي عدد المشاركات التي يتوجب على الرد عليها بالله عليكم لقد تعبت .. ارحموا عزيز قومٍ ذل  ::@:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *وانا مالى بالحدوتة دى كلها ...  إنتى هتحكيلى مأسويات القوم
> 
> وفى الأخر موش أستفدنا منك بمعلومة واحدة
> 
> طيب ...
> 
> ولما أحب اخاطب شعب مصر أكلم ميــــــــن   ... *


هل تعتبرينها حدوتة ؟؟ ام تراكِ تعرفتي علي 
ما شاء الله عليكِ اختي لولي_هـــ نعم انا العضوة / ابلة فضيلة  ::@: 
واذا احببت ان تخاطبي الشعب المصري فعليك بأقسام الشرطة    ::cop::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ياقوم ...
> 
> المشاركة دى رقــــــــــم 3000
> 
> تٌقبل التهانى  والتقييمات بقاعة التصميم والجرافيكس 
> 
> وطبعا... طبعا مسموح إصطحاب الهدايا الفخمة جدا 
> 
> وبناءا عليه فى هذه اللحظة المفترجة  اتوقع يكون من أنــــــــا
> ...


لا تعليق لا تعليق لا تعليق قسما بالله لن اعلق فقد تعبت ارحني يا الهي ياااااااااااااا رب 




> *تسجيل إعجاب وتوقير وإحترام*
> *ورفع قبعة*
> 
> *لذكاء مَن أنا الفذ وعبقريته الواضحة*
> *وتفرده الملحوظ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اشكرك و اعلم انك تعرفين اني استحق اكثر من هذا بكثير جدا و لكن اشكركِ 




> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
> مش ممكن يا من انا
> متنبى مين وبعرور مين
> دا انت فعلا غلبتهم
> الله عليك يا مدوووووووووووووووخهم
> ايه ياجماعة
> دا كمان شوية هينطق ويقول انا ....................
> 
> 
> ...


ما هذا ؟؟؟
انا لا افهم شئ منك بالله عليكم يا قوم ما تلك اللغة التي تتحدثون هل تتحدثون الديومطيقية ؟؟
ما معنى تلك الكلمات 
مدوووووووووووووووخهم 
و هووووووووووووووووووم 
و اي مدرج بنات تتحدثين عنه حقا انا تعبت كلكم تتحدثون بطريقة اغرب من الخيال 
إلهي على اي كوكب انا ... ربي الغوث يا الله .. العون يا الله  ربي لقد تعبت ربي ارحمني يا رب 




> دا ايه الحلقة اللى تنشف الريق دى
> انت ياعم ما تخليك حلو وتجاووووووووووووووووووووب
> شكلك هتاكل ضررررررررررررررررررررررررب 
> وانا ولا اعررررررررررفك


الاخت الفاضلة ابنة الاخ الفاضل / شهريار 
ارجو ان تعرضي نفسك على اخصائي تخاطب فأنتِ بالتأكيد مصابة بمرض من نوع ما يجعلك تكررين الحرف مرارا و تكرارا تعيدين نفس الحرف وتنتهي منه ثم تقوليه ثم تعيديه وانا لا افهمكِ البتة 
إلهي اين انا يا الله كلهم مرضى هنا بأمراض لم ارها من قبل .. ربي اغثني اخشى ان تكن امراضا معدية 
الغوووووووووووووووث يا الله .. لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ها انا اعيد حرف الواو ها انا اعيده  :Wacko: 




> من انا انت مش بتشوف ماتش مصر ونيجيريا ليه؟؟
> ما عندكش وصلة ولا ما عندكش الجزيرة ؟


الاخت الفاضلة ام الاخ الفاضل / احمد 
بل ليس عندي فضول ...

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> العواف ..
> 
> ما بالكم يا قوم ؟؟
> قولوا لي .. ارى الموضوع تحول إلى دردشة سوسو تنادي ميمي وميمي ترد على سوسو وكلام و ثرثرة فارغة لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع 
> قولوا لي ما وضعي انا في تلك المهزلة التي اراها تتضخم امام عيني 
> الاخت الفاضلة ابنة الاخ الفاضل / شهريار 
> ارجو ان تمنعي الحوارات الجانبية وليلتزم كل شخص بمقعده ولتمنعوا الضحك 
> بالإذن ..


 ::$: 

متعرفش يا من أنا سوسو عامله إيه النهارده؟  :: 

أصلي بتصل بيها مابتردش

يكونشي جالها انفلونزا الخنازير

 :: 

لو سمحت يا من أنا سوسو لو جت هنا خليها تكلمنى  :l:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				و اي مدرج بنات تتحدثين عنه حقا انا تعبت كلكم تتحدثون بطريقة اغرب من الخيال 
إلهي على اي كوكب انا ... ربي الغوث يا الله .. العون يا الله ربي لقد تعبت ربي ارحمني يا رب
			
		

عارف من انا؟؟ انت فاضي ولا وراك حاجه شكلك فاضي وجي تتسلى علينا المهم 
 بص يا سيدي صلي على النبي 
فاكر فيلم السفيره عزيزة لم اخوها طلع يموت عبد المنعم ابراهيم كان بيقول كدة زيك 
ما هذا النهار الأسودوا
 النجدة الغوووووووووووث 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poOPSIB6xTE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poOPSIB6xTE[/ame]
فياريييييييييييت تجاوب بدل ما يحصلك زي ما حصله 
وبلاش شغل المسلسلات التاريخيه ده هههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## لمسه

التوقع النهائىى والاخيير 

واضم صوتى لصوت مسيوووو ليدر واقوووووول 

تعالى بقى غلبتى اهلنااااااااااااااااا كلهم ياسووووووووووووووووووووسه 

قصدى ساااااااااااااااسوووو

مصرويه جدااااااااا واخر كلام عندىىىىىىىى  :Robot: 

 :Biggrin: 

والنبى يارب بقى هيه هيه السخاااااااافه بعينهاااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماشي يا سوووووو
وحياه الضحك اللى ضحكناه إمبارح 
لو طلعتى إنتى من أنا هاتشوووووووووووووووووووووفي
ولو طلعتى ليييييه
هى إنتى "بغلاوتك"  ::

----------


## لمسه

هيه هيه صللللللللللللللدقينى ياايمى 

هى بسلاطتها بابابا غنوجه بكل حاجه ياربناااااااااااااااااااااااا

بصى انا مشيت ورا احساسى طلعت هى 

وانا زى مانتى عارفه سرى بااااااااااتع يابت

----------


## the_chemist

هو لسه مستخبي

اظهر وبان عليك الأمااااااااااااااان

----------


## the_chemist

يا نهااااااااااااااار

الناس زهقت منك بسرعة كده

آخر مشاركة كانت من 20 ساعة

----------


## the_chemist

> 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
> ارجو ان اكن لبيت طلبك ام تراك تريد المزيد من التلاتات  و الغناء و الزقططة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اما عن سؤالك عن كوني  male or female
> فأنا ارفض تلك النوعية من الأسئلة تماما فكيف لنا ان نسأل رجل عن كونه رجل أم امرأة او امرأة عن كونها امرأه ام رجل فهذه إهانة واضحة اخي فالرجل رجل والانثى انثى ولذلك سأنتظر منك اعتذار و لكن لا تتوقع ان اقبله فأنت اهنتني اهانة بالغة ولتحمد الله انني لم ابعث بشكوى للإدارة و هذا إن دل على شئ فإنما يدل على كرم اخلاقي 
> 
> ...


شكلك كده رمز الكوسة 

مش رمز الخيار ولا البطاطس حتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

دراجون شادو

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أو د. م. جمال الشربيتى

----------


## a_leader

> العواف ..
> 
> ما بالكم يا قوم ؟؟
> قولوا لي .. ارى الموضوع تحول إلى دردشة سوسو تنادي ميمي وميمي ترد على سوسو ..


هو ده النظام يا مصراوية .. قصدى يا من أنا  :: 

اعترضى بئه على بنت شهريار  :: 

و ياللا اظهرى و هاتى م الآخر عرفناك خلاص  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخيرررررررررررررررررررر

جمعة مباركة علينا جميعا ان شاء الله


جووووووووووووووود مورررررررررررررررننج يا من انا

والله الود ودى اسيبك الحلقة ست اشهررررررررررر

تعذيباً ليكى مش اكتر  :: 


ياجمااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة



جهزوا عدة الضرب والتعذيب




وخلوا العياليلموا الطوب اللى فى الشارع



وكل واحدة تجيب الطماطم والبيض من تلاجتها




دا ترحيبااااااااا ::cop:: 







وتعظيمااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Angry2: 







وتبجيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ::xx:: 




بضيف من انا الغااااااااااااااااالى 






م






ص





ر






ا





و






ي





ـة



جدااااااااااااااا




ازوغ انا بقى  :Blink: 




واقول مبروووووووووووووووووووووك



أم احمد

 :f2: 


رجعالكم لما تخلصوا ضرب  :Baby2:

----------


## لمسه

:good: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

والله براوه عليكى يا ::h::  :good:  


انتى ساره ولا كلمه غالبتيناااا اااااااااه بس من حقك يعنى 

وعليكى خفة دم بصراحه محصلتش  :good: 

ساااااااااااااااااااره عسسسلللللللللللللللل

ومربى وقشطه وكل حاجه حلوه 

امنعوووووووووووووو الضرب البنت بجد تستاهل تقييييييم 



هههههههههههههههههههههه 


مش سلبى  لالالالالالالالالالالالا

 :l:  :l:  ::h::  ::h::  :l:  :l: 

 :good:  :good:  :good:  :good:

----------


## غادة جاد

*يااااااااحلاوتك*

*الأخت العظيمة الخطيرة المبجلة*
*الكبيرة جداً*









*والمتواضعة جداً*
*جداً*
*جداً*
*جداً*











*مصراوية جداً*









*أنتي بجد*

*جامدة جداً جداً جداً*



















*بس يالا يا حبيبتي*



*روحي اقعدي جنب صاحبتك إيمان*
*( أخت ضابط شرطة )*


*لحد ما أروح أجيب العصاية وآجي*
*( عشان هي عذبتني كده برضه )*
*يالا يا حلوة*




*عشان هاضربكم علقة*


*جامدة*
*جداً*
*جداً*
*جداً* 
*جداً*
*جداً*
*جداً*
*جداً*



*لحد ما أخليكي كده*
 :Oneeye: 


















*ومحدش يبلغ عني للوزير الجديد الله يخليكم*
 ::sorry:: 

































وألف مبرووووووك
أم أحمد

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 






.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مااااااااا بالكم يا قوووووووم  :: 
اقسم عليكم ان تدعوا لي فإمتحاني غدا والمسامح كريم بقى و لما ارجع من الامتحان هصالحكم و نبقى مع بعض زي السكينة في الحلاوة  ::  
ام احمد .. نو كومينتون :s:  ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				مااااااااا بالكم يا قوووووووم 
اقسم عليكم ان تدعوا لي فإمتحاني غدا والمسامح كريم بقى و لما ارجع من الامتحان هصالحكم و نبقى مع بعض زي السكينة في الحلاوة  
ام احمد .. نو كومينتون :s:
			
		

اخرررررررررررررررررررررررررررسى 
بعد ما دوختينا وعلمتينا الادب وقال عيب ويصح وما يصحش والغوووووووووث وعشتي فيها دور الخليفه النعماني 
انا قلتلك هعمل فيكي زي ما تعمل في عبد المنعم ابراهيم في فيلم السفيره عزيزة علشان تعرفي تقولي الغوووووووووووث براحتك 
استني عليااااااااااااا يا سااااااااااااره خانووووووووووووو 
بس جدعه يا قمررررررررررررر*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وحياة القصب يا سوووووووووووووووووو اللى مصناه على النيل
لتشوفى
وحياه الضحك اللى ضحكناه
وحياة عبقريتى والعناوين اللى من غير مواضيع


لتشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووفي

يو نو أي ويل كيل يووووووووووووووو

إنجليزى أهه  ::   ::   :: 

ماشي يا سوووو

----------


## بنت شهريار

مكنش يومك ياسوووووووووووو  ::

----------


## a_leader

نيهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااى

نأخذو من كل رجل قبيلة

نأخذو من كل رجل قبيلاااااااااااااااااااااة

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

مساء الف يا مصراوية
كدة برضة؟ هههههههههههههه
عموما بطمنك عليا وعلى المصباح
وكل اعراض الشلل الرعاش راحت لما عرفت ان انتى...
مسيرى اعملها فيكى...ههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> نيهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااى
> 
> نأخذو من كل رجل قبيلة
> 
> نأخذو من كل رجل قبيلاااااااااااااااااااااة


نياهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااا
فلنأخد مصراوية جداااااااااااا
عليها اللحمة والفرااااااااااااااااااااااخ





> مساء الف يا مصراوية
> كدة برضة؟ هههههههههههههه
> عموما بطمنك عليا وعلى المصباح
> وكل اعراض الشلل الرعاش راحت لما عرفت ان انتى...
> مسيرى اعملها فيكى...ههههههه


ايووووووووووووووووووووون
قريبا جدا ان شاء الله يا يمامة
استعدددددددددددددى ان ان ان

----------


## بنت شهريار

هااااااااااااااااااااااااا مستعدين للحلقة الجديدة ؟؟

الضيف المرة دى شرير شرير شريرررررررررر نياهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ما لي اراكم تدردشون في ساحتي .. تباً  ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ولسه ليكى عين تتكلمي

تبآ مع الإعتذار لغاده جاد

----------


## فراشة

خلاص ياجماعه سامحوها المرة دى علشان الامتحان

هى مش هاتعمل كدا تانى

هههههه بجد كنتى جميلة أوى مصراوية

زى العسل

برافو أم أحمد

ـــــــــ

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مبروووك أم أحمد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

نو كومينتون  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

::   ::   ::  

شكل الواحد كده عمره ما هايعرف يخمن اى شخصية  :2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

السيد كابو...
تعيش و تاخد غيرها  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

مصراوية هانم.. حظرتكم جننتم حظرتنا  :Girl (18):

----------


## لمسه

مبروك ام احمد واوعى تزعلى منى البت الشريره دى هى الثبب

بس يلا ندعو لها علشان الامتحانات 

ربنا معاكى ياساسو انتى وامون وكل البنات يارب

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يااااااااا قوم .. مالي اراكم تشيتون في صفحتي  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يااااااااا قوووووم .. قسما اراكم تشيتون في صفحتي 
ام انكم في صفحتي تشيتوووووووون ؟؟؟
اتريد منديلا .. ام منديلا تريد  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

يابننننننننننننننننننننت لسه ليكى عين تتكلمى وتقاوحى  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يابننننننننننننننننننننت لسه ليكى عين تتكلمى وتقاوحى


الاخت الفاضلة ابنة الاخ الفاضل / شهريار 

















































براحتي  ::p:   ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

عملتى ايه فى الامتحان يالمضة هاااااااااااانم
اشوف لماضتك دى فى ورقة الاجابة  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

دا دى ساقطه ثانويه عامه
وهاتلاقيها معاها دبلوم قسم خياطه أصلا
وال إيه مهندسه
وبلد الــــ70 مليون محاصر
هأأأأأأو

 ::

----------


## عصام كابو

> دا دى ساقطه ثانويه عامه
> وهاتلاقيها معاها دبلوم قسم خياطه أصلا
> وال إيه مهندسه
> وبلد الــــ70 مليون محاصر
> هأأأأأأو



*
      

مش قادر امسك نفسى من الضحك يا ايمان.. 

هأ أ أ أ أ أ و... بجد جامدة موت

     *

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مالي اراكم جايبين في سيرتي 
اما عن الامتحان بأذن الله سأنجح وافوز في 




















































مسابقة انظف ورقة إجابة  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
>       
> 
> مش قادر امسك نفسى من الضحك يا ايمان.. 
> 
> هأ أ أ أ أ أ و... بجد جامدة موت
> 
>      *



 :: 

أصلى ماحبش الإشتغالات يا دكتور عصام  :Lol2: 

أصل محدش يعرف ساره دي أدى

دا بتمص ايد المقشه على إنها قصب  :Lol2: 

وفاكره نفسها أحمد زويل

وأدى وش الضييييييييييييف أبيض يا ورد فى الإمتحان  :No: 

منور يا دكتور

----------


## the_chemist

> دا دى ساقطه ثانويه عامه
> وهاتلاقيها معاها دبلوم قسم خياطه أصلا
> وال إيه مهندسه
> وبلد الــــ70 مليون محاصر
> هأأأأأأو


يا بنتى دى معاها

دبلوووووون  مش دبلوم

حرام هتلخبطيها ليه بس وتنسيها شهادتها




> أصلى ماحبش الإشتغالات يا دكتور عصام 
> 
> أصل محدش يعرف ساره دي أدى
> 
> دا بتمص ايد المقشه على إنها قصب 
> 
> وفاكره نفسها أحمد زويل
> 
> وأدى وش الضييييييييييييف أبيض يا ورد فى الإمتحان 
> ...


يخرب عقلك

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موت من الضحك والله يا ايمى

حرام عليكى

وأن بأقول المقشات بتخلص بسرعة من البلد ليه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

امازلتم تشيتون !!!
امنعوا الضحك  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

امازلتم تشيتون !!!
امنعوا الضحك  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> امازلتم تشيتون !!!
> امنعوا الضحك


بأقول لك

تعالي نشيت شوية

طالما أنك مش ع المسينجر عندى نشيت هنا

قولى لى بتعرفي تعملي صينية البدنجان بالكوسة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لا بل باذنجان بالملوخية  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> لا بل باذنجان بالملوخية


إلا قولىلى

هو أنت من طنطا

ماهى دي بلد السبعين مليون محاصر اللى أعرفها

ولا من إمبابة

 :Plane:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لا انا من روانداتشيك روانداتشيك روانداتشيك  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> لا انا من روانداتشيك روانداتشيك روانداتشيك


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

عارفها

مش دى اللى موجودة جنب مدخل كوبرى أبو العلا لما بيتقاطع مع كوبرى سان استيفانو

ياللا بسرعة

هاتى مثل من جدتك وروحى عند وقالت جدتك واكتبيه

بلاش هزار في الضحك والفرفشة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لقد تمت المهمة بنجاح  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يا بنتى دى معاها
> 
> دبلوووووون  مش دبلوم
> 
> حرام هتلخبطيها ليه بس وتنسيها شهادتها
> 
> 
> 
> يخرب عقلك
> ...


 :: 

ربنا يسعدك يا أ/ فريد

يا ساره يا دبلووووون  :: 

وال ايه بتدلع ومش راضيه توافق عالعريس

واد صبي ميكانيكى اد الدنيا

لأ وإيييه 

كسيييييييييييييييييييييب  :: 



> امازلتم تشيتون !!!
> امنعوا الضحك


نعم يا أوختى

إننا نشيت

فماذا أنتى فاعله ؟ :Dribble:

----------


## the_chemist

> ربنا يسعدك يا أ/ فريد
> 
> يا ساره يا دبلووووون 
> 
> وال ايه بتدلع ومش راضيه توافق عالعريس
> 
> واد صبي ميكانيكى اد الدنيا
> 
> لأ وإيييه 
> ...




نأخذ من كل رجل قبيللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللة

ونذهب لقتاللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللهااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااا

ليه كده يا بنتى

وافقى ع العريس

دا برضوا هيبقي ميكانيكى في يوم من الأيام

ومتخافيش هنشترط عليه يعمل حمام قبل باب الشقة

يدخل يتنضف ويرمى هدومه ويتغسل بالجاز قبل مايدخل  من باب الشقة

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

_


مساااااااااااااااااااء الخيرررررررررررررررررررر



بدون مقدمات





ولا ابتهالات



كل اللى هجيبه معايا





هى الاستعدادات




لمواجهة الخطررررررررررررررررررر





لمواجهة الررررررررررررررررررررررعب





واللى خااااااااااااااااايف يستخبى فى اللى جنبه 



اصله لا مفر









حضر 






الرعب





الشر






القوة






الخطر






وان ان ان



تششششششششششششششششش




مع ضيفنا هذا الأسبوع


ضيفنا العزيز 
منا لازم اقول كدا
هو انا اقدر انطق


الجبن سيد الاخلاق 


ضيفنااااااااااااااااااااااااا


مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا






اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

مـن أنا؟؟






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...

الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




التخمينات للعضو ثلاث مرات فقط
والتخمين الرابع هيحسب للى بعده



التخمين يكون بشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

(( اتوقع فلان ))




ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة


اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة




والتوقع يتم بعد أن يبدأ الضيف بالإجابة عن الأسئلة
وممنوع التوقع التخمينى




ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا



ونحن معك

متابعوووووووووووووون



اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

_

----------


## a_leader

يا مساء النور يا بنت شهريار

اهلا و سهلا من أنا

عندك كام سنة يا فندم ؟

ثوانى اجيب معايا اتنين بودى جارد و جاى تانى   ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا مساء النور يا بنت شهريار
> 
> اهلا و سهلا من أنا
> 
> عندك كام سنة يا فندم ؟
> 
> ثوانى اجيب معايا اتنين بودى جارد و جاى تانى


لالالالالالالالالالا
ميكفوووووووووووووووووووووووش  :Cold:

----------


## غادة جاد

*هو وصل ؟؟؟؟؟*

*يا ألف أهلاً وسهلاً*

*حد يناولني دوا الضغط*
 :O O: 






.

----------


## the_chemist

قاعدة هنا تلعبى يا بنت السلطان 

وسايبة دفترك عمال يتشحور

وكل شوية أجيب ونش البلدية "واللهم احفظنا ونش المرور أحياناً" عشان نرفعه

روحى وبطل هزار في اللعب

----------


## the_chemist

> *هو وصل ؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *يا ألف أهلاً وسهلاً*
> 
> *حد يناولني دوا الضغط*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عندى دوا الزكام ينفع يا غادة

----------


## لمسه

هو جه يامرااااااااااحب 

حصلنا الرعب والتهديد  :Shutup2: 


السؤال الاول 

انت بتخوف ليه وقوى ولا نص نص  ::uff:: 

وعملت ايه تخالى بنت شهريار تخاف منك كده ؟ :Bounce:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يادى النيله

----------


## غادة جاد

> عندى دوا الزكام ينفع يا غادة


 
*لالالالالالا زكام إيه أستاذ كيميائي*
*ده ضغط على سكر على ارتفاع مفاجئ في الحرارة*
*وربنا يستر*
 :No:  









> يادى النيله


 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هأموت من الضحك*
*سكر يا إيمان*
 :l2: 






.

----------


## عصام كابو

شرفتنا.. يا سيدى   ::-s: 

يا ويلنا.. فى الليلة دى  :Icecream:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*
مين دة يا عبيررررررررررررر
قوليلي مين الي يقدر يخوف العصابه بتاعتنا قوليلي بس على اسمه وانا 
هتصرررررررررررررررررررف على طووووووووووووووووول
بس قبل ما تقولي قوليلي على المكان الي مستخبيه فيه 
احتياطي يعني اوعىىىىىىىى تفهميني صح 
اهمدي بقى يا عبير لم نسلم عليه لحسن نروح في داهيه 

اونكل من انا ازيييييييييييك
وحشني من ايام الجيزة 
من انا جه يا ولاااااااااااااااااااااد

معلش لو كنا ازعجنا سياتك ولا حاجه
ممكن تقولنا انت متجوز ولا أعزب ؟؟؟
مشرف ولاعضو ؟؟
بتشتغل ايه غير طبعا شغل الرعب ؟؟

هروح اللعب شويه وجيالك تكون جاوبت 

*

----------


## غادة جاد

يا من أنا

من أنت ؟؟؟؟



.

----------


## لمسه

اين انت يامن انا 

يالهوى لما اجرررىىىىىىىى

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هو من أنا ؟؟؟ بيطلع امتى علشان صدقونى ورايا شغل ومش عارف هرجع الساعة كام 

عامة لما ييجى سلموا لى عليه وربنا يسهل ارجع تانى بس ياريت حد ينبهنى ولو رنة موبايل بس 

واذكروا الله يذكركم*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*صباح النسائم والعطور على من انا الامور 
فين بس يا بيرو الرعب ده ؟؟ ده حتى الحلقة هواها بحري يرد الروح 
قولي يا من انوش _حلو الدلع ده ؟ _ اولا احساسك كان ايه اول ما بيرو ادتك الاكونت بتاع من انا ؟؟؟
ثانيا بقى يا من انون _حلو ده كمان ؟ _ يا ترى حضرتك مذكر ولا مؤنث ؟ 
كفاية كده النهاردة شوفت انا قلبي طيب إزاي*

----------


## احمد سمير جابر

كل الشكر الي الاخت الفاضله الجميله بنت شهريار
علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
واتمني التوفيق للجميع يارب
بس اسف لو اخطات في الرد الان لاني حتا الان لا افهم اللعبه بلضبط
ولكن سوف اجاوب او احب التوضيح هل من حقي اسئل بعض الاسئله
قبل التخمين ام لا
وهل من حقي اجيب الحرس الخاس بي وانا جاي ام لا وهل من حقي اجي
بلسيارة بتعتي او بيكون في مشكله ارجو الاجابه علي هذه الاسئله قبل المشاركه
لاني جاي وبقوي ارجو ان لا احد يحسدني علي اي شئ سوا الحرس الخاص
او السياره بتوعي ومن الان انتظر الرد يا بنت شهريار 
اخيكي في الله احمد سمير

----------


## لمسه

باين كده يابيرو هو اللى خااااااف 

ومش لاقى بودى جاردات  كلهم خدناهم احنا  :: 

متخفش متخفش احنا   تييييييبين 

تعاله تعاله

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> اونكل من انا ازيييييييييييك
> وحشني من ايام الجيزة 
> من انا جه يا ولاااااااااااااااااااااد
> 
> 
> *


*وادى اول معلومة  فى طريقنا الطويل لمعرفة من انا 

 مى  مؤمن تعرفه  من ايام الجيزة 

بما انك من الجيزة يا من انا 

بتشجع الزمالك ولا الاهلى*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				باين كده يابيرو هو اللى خااااااف 

ومش لاقى بودى جاردات كلهم خدناهم احنا 

متخفش متخفش احنا تييييييبين
			
		

طبعا يا لمسه لازم يخاف اصل الاسكندرانيه موجودين  واحنا محدش يقدر علينا
ولا ايييييييييييييييييه 





			
				وادى اول معلومة فى طريقنا الطويل لمعرفة من انا 

مى مؤمن تعرفه من ايام الجيزة 

بما انك من الجيزة يا من انا 

بتشجع الزمالك ولا الاهلى
			
		

هههههههههههههههههههه دة شكله زمهلاوي 
بس شفت تلات اسكندرانيه ردوا ورا بعض لازم يكش ويخاااااااااف 
واقرا الفاتحه لابو العباس يا اسكندريه يا جدع ناس 

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فين المنصووووووووره  ::hop:: 

يا أستاذ فريد يا امبراطور  :3: 

هلموا إلى هنا

يا من أنا إنت من أى محافظه؟

----------


## اليمامة

وهو لسة بسلامتة مشرفش؟؟
طيب هنام شوية بقى ولما يجى صحونى...

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياترى انت فين يا من انا  :: 

انت لحقت تيجى علشان تتخطف  ::

----------


## a_leader

يا فنكوش يا حنكوش

يا مرعب السباع و الوحوش

اظهر و بان عليك الأمااااااااااااااان

 ::

----------


## لمسه

حبشوش محبووش


طرطم مرشوش 


هيرى ميرى 

 تربتت تيرى  :Lol2: 


وده حجاب علشان ماتجيش هنا تانى  :Roll2: 

بررررررررررررررررررر :Roll2: 
 سمحوه سمحوه اصله مايعرفش مين هما اجدع ناس :Roll2:

----------


## the_chemist

> فين المنصووووووووره 
> 
> يا أستاذ فريد يا امبراطور 
> 
> هلموا إلى هنا
> 
> يا من أنا إنت من أى محافظه؟


يا ايمى

دا شكله من جبلي مش من بحري

علشان اجده تلاجيه جايب لبشة جصب مجعمز فيها

----------


## the_chemist

أعتقد وأخمن

لمسة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اتاخرت عليكم 

والنبى ما حد منكم قايم من مكانه 

حلفتكم 

حاسلم عليكم واحد واحد وواحده واحده 

وحاخد منكم كلكم هداياكم اللى جيبنها معاكم 

معلش المواصلات صعبة من الجيزة على راى ميويه لحد هنا 

يالا يا عبير 

وقفيهم صفوف صفوف 

اللى بيضرب فى صف واللى بيشتم فى صف  واللى بيكسر فى صف 

وان شاء الله نخلص عليهم كلهم يا عبير 

ايدك معيا 

استعنا  على الشقى بالله 

ياعدووووووووووى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا مساء النور يا بنت شهريار
> 
> اهلا و سهلا من أنا
> 
> عندك كام سنة يا فندم ؟
> 
> ثوانى اجيب معايا اتنين بودى جارد و جاى تانى


اهلا مسيو ليدر 

اهلا بنسيم البحر وطيور النورس على المينا الشرقيه 

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ياليدر 

فى برده واحده ست حتقولك سنها 

يعنى تقدر تقول سنى من 25  الى 27 سنة من 10 سنين كده 

وبلاش تهديد بالبودى جارداااااااااااات احنا برده الناس اللى هما 

لا سجن يلم ولا معتقل يهم 

ماااااااااااااااااااشى  يا عمنا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *هو وصل ؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *يا ألف أهلاً وسهلاً*
> 
> *حد يناولني دوا الضغط*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


سلامتك يا غدغوده 

الف سلامة عليك من الضغط 

بصى اقولك على وصفة متجربة 

تجيبى ورق زيتون من عند العطار وتغليه وتحلية بعسل نحل وتشربى منه 3 مرات فى اليوم 

وبالشفا ان شاء الله 

وادعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلى

----------


## a_leader

اممممممممممممممممممممممم

الاول مساء الفل يا ست الكل

اتوقع لولى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو جه يامرااااااااااحب 
> 
> حصلنا الرعب والتهديد 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> 
> انت بتخوف ليه وقوى ولا نص نص 
> 
> وعملت ايه تخالى بنت شهريار تخاف منك كده ؟


لموووووووس حبيبة قلبى 

لازم نعمل كارت ارهاب كده علشان اللى بيفكر يضرب يفكر الاول 

سؤالك الرقيق ده انا عاوزه اجاوب عليه من قلبى 

ايوه من انا مرعب بيخوف بيهز القلوب 

اما بقى بنت شهريار  زعيمة العصابة دى من تلاميذى مقدرش اخوفها  

لكن بعلمها اصول الافترا  على اصوله 

علشان لو عاوزه  تبقى زعيمة صح  لازم يبقى لها ضحايا ودم 

يالا ياشابه  ادفعى المعلوم وروحى بالسلامة 

ولا نودوكى على شقتنا اللى ورا قسم اللبان  

جتنا نيله محدش بيكلها بالساهل

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يادى النيله


مونى حبيبتى 

اهلا بالمنصورة واهلها الطيبين 

نفسى وحلم حياتى  اقعد فى جزيرة الورد 

واتغدى فى مكسيم 

متعزمينى  مرة يا مونى يا حبيبتى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إحم إحم
اتوقع ميس غادة جاد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> شرفتنا.. يا سيدى  
> 
> يا ويلنا.. فى الليلة دى


اهلا يا دكتور عصام 

اهلا بزعيم الاهلوية  

منورنا  يا دكتور 

ياريت تبقى موجود علشان الضحايا اللى حتقع تلحقهم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مين دة يا عبيررررررررررررر
> قوليلي مين الي يقدر يخوف العصابه بتاعتنا قوليلي بس على اسمه وانا 
> هتصرررررررررررررررررررف على طووووووووووووووووول
> بس قبل ما تقولي قوليلي على المكان الي مستخبيه فيه


اهلا ميويه حبيبة قلبى 

انا احييى فيك روح الانتماء اللى بتربط العصابة واللى كانت مطمع  لكثيرات للانضمام للعصابة 

والمخبا اللى بتستخبى فيه  عبير ساهل قووووووووووووى

دمياط الجديده وراء قسم اللبان بالظبط 




> احتياطي يعني اوعىىىىىىىى تفهميني صح 
> اهمدي بقى يا عبير لم نسلم عليه لحسن نروح في داهيه


دا انا فهمك بقلبى  وطالما قلبى هو اللى بيفهم يبقى قولى واعملى اللى انتى عوزاه 





> اونكل من انا ازيييييييييييك
> وحشني من ايام الجيزة 
> من انا جه يا ولاااااااااااااااااااااد


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ه

لسه فاكرة ايام الجيزة 

ولا ايام شرم الشيخ 

ولا ايام الاقصر قبل ما تبقى محافظة  ايام على رضا وفريده فهمى

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

فاكرة يا مى 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fVipE90Lxs[/ame]





> معلش لو كنا ازعجنا سياتك ولا حاجه
> ممكن تقولنا انت متجوز ولا أعزب ؟؟؟
> مشرف ولاعضو ؟؟
> بتشتغل ايه غير طبعا شغل الرعب ؟؟


كل دى اسئلة ماشى كده بالتريب على طول 
متجوزة 
عضوه 
ست بيت على سن ورمح 





> هروح اللعب شويه وجيالك تكون جاوبت


خدينى معك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

قولي يا من انا يا كتكوت انت يا بطوط يا صوغنن 
انت بقالك اد ايه مسجل في المنتدى يا كوكي ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من أنا
> 
> من أنت ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> .


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا غدغوده 

عاوزه اقولك كلام كتير قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 

اعمليلنا كبيتين شاى بالقرنفل وتعالى نقعد على النيل واقولك

تسألينني من انا 
انا عطـــــر الليل السهـــــــــران 
انا شوق الحب الحيـــــــــــــــران 
وضفاف الشاطيء السكران 
وغرامي يسكن أيامي
وانتي يا غدغوده  روعة احلامي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اين انت يامن انا 
> 
> يالهوى لما اجرررىىىىىىىى


انتى لسه هنا يا لموسه يا حبيبتى 

مش قلت لك روحى على بيتكم على طول 

احسن اختى سكينه تشوفك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هو من أنا ؟؟؟ بيطلع امتى علشان صدقونى ورايا شغل ومش عارف هرجع الساعة كام 
> 
> عامة لما ييجى سلموا لى عليه وربنا يسهل ارجع تانى بس ياريت حد ينبهنى ولو رنة موبايل بس 
> 
> واذكروا الله يذكركم*


استاذى الفاضل اشرف المجاهد 

وجودك اسعدنى 

هو طول ما حضرتك موجود مش حاقدر اطلع 

لازم حضرتك تمشى علشان اطلع واخد رحتى 

هى الشياطين تظهر فى حضرة الملائكة 

لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله

أول توقع فراشه وأمرى لله 

وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى الظالم والمفترى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *صباح النسائم والعطور على من انا الامور 
> فين بس يا بيرو الرعب ده ؟؟ ده حتى الحلقة هواها بحري يرد الروح 
> قولي يا من انوش _حلو الدلع ده ؟ _ اولا احساسك كان ايه اول ما بيرو ادتك الاكونت بتاع من انا ؟؟؟
> ثانيا بقى يا من انون _حلو ده كمان ؟ _ يا ترى حضرتك مذكر ولا مؤنث ؟ 
> كفاية كده النهاردة شوفت انا قلبي طيب إزاي*


اهلا بالمهندسات الفاتنات 

يااااااااااااااه على الذوق والرقة والعسل يا خوووووووووووتى

عوزاك تفضلى هنا وتقوليلى الكلام الحلو ه 

انوش  - انون 

مش اللى رايح يجيب 2 بودى جارد

خليك هنا ياذوق 

انا طبعا زى انتى ماشايفة كده 

هى الرقة دى تنفع تبقى على مذكر 

طبعا مؤنث وافتخر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أعتقد وأخمن
> 
> لمسة


نووووووووووووووووو
ممنوع التخمين يا ابو امنية
الا بعد من انا ما يبدأ يجاوب على الاسئلة
ركززززززززززززززززززززز  :Mad:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مونى حبيبتى 
> 
> اهلا بالمنصورة واهلها الطيبين 
> 
> نفسى وحلم حياتى  اقعد فى جزيرة الورد 
> 
> واتغدى فى مكسيم 
> 
> متعزمينى  مرة يا مونى يا حبيبتى


بس كده؟؟؟

تعالى وأنا أعزمك في أفخم مطعم فيك يا منصوره

إلى البغل يا من أنا أخرك معايا

نضرب 2 فول وطعميه 

وكفايه عليكى كده

بس ماتسيش تحاسبي   :Blink: 



أنا اضايقت  :Angry2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> باين كده يابيرو هو اللى خااااااف 
> 
> ومش لاقى بودى جاردات  كلهم خدناهم احنا 
> 
> متخفش متخفش احنا   تييييييبين 
> 
> تعاله تعاله


الكلام ده لمين يا لموووووووووووس 

بودى جاردات ايه ومين وفين 

ومين اللى يخاف 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لا

لمو عيالكم  وخبوهم  واللى خايف يروح 

بتقولى الكلام ده لمين يا لموس قولى كده وسمعينى 

باين كده  والله اعلم 

انى حارجع افتح الشقة اللى ورا  قسم اللبان

واخليكم تنامو من المغرب تانى

----------


## بنت شهريار

يمراحب يامراحب
اخيرا ازمة المواصلات اتحلت  :: 

ياوووووووووووووووولكم ياكبير اوى يا انت  :: 

نوررررررررررت من انا يا من انا 
 :f2: 

اديلو مترحميشششششششششششششششش  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

هو انا جبت من انا ولا ريا ؟؟  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *وادى اول معلومة  فى طريقنا الطويل لمعرفة من انا 
> 
>  مى  مؤمن تعرفه  من ايام الجيزة 
> 
> بما انك من الجيزة يا من انا 
> 
> بتشجع الزمالك ولا الاهلى*


اهلا اهلا بعميد الاسكندرانية 

ياريت يا كبير تاخد لموسه على جنب وتفهمها من انا يبقى مين 

وتقول لها انا واختى  سكينة عملنا ايه فى اسكندرية 

بخصوص سؤالك دا بقى من الاسئلة المحرجة قووووووووووووى

بصراحه كده 

انا زمهلوية 

نص العيلة زملكاوى والنص التانى اهلاوى 

ولازم اشجع الاتنين 

بس بلاقى نفسى قووووووووووووووووى 

وانا بشجع مصر 

بشجع من قلبى  من غير  ما ببقى خايفه على مشاعر حد

----------


## سوما

أنا جييت ,,, بسلم على من أنا ؟؟؟ وطبعا بسلم على زعيمة العصابة بيرو ... :f2: ..
اممممم ,,,, أنت منين يا من أنا ؟؟
كفاية كده دلوقت عشان اللى بعدى يعرف يساله سؤال تانى ونخمن صح الصح.. ::mm::

----------


## بنت شهريار

يااااااااااااااا من انا ياااااااااااابو بندقية

قولىىىىىىىىى .. لك اقارب فى المنتدى ؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طبعا يا لمسه لازم يخاف اصل الاسكندرانيه موجودين  واحنا محدش يقدر علينا
> ولا ايييييييييييييييييه


ميوية حبيبتى 

 ليه كده بقى 

على كل حال  حاسيب حسابك مع الاسكندرانية 

حسيب مسيو ليدر والاستاذ اسكندرانى يجيبولى حقى 





> هههههههههههههههههههه دة شكله زمهلاوي


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا انا زمهلوية 

بيعجبنى ذكائك

----------


## عصام كابو

اختنا العزيزة من أنا.. يا ترى سيادتك مقيمة فى مصر و لا فى الخارج؟؟

عظمتك عندك اولاد؟؟

مستنين الجواب من فخامتك يا فندم

----------


## nariman

انتي قلتي .. متزوجة وعضوة وست بيت
قبل المشاركة دي كنت عايزة احط توقع ... بس نقول برضه يمكن يكون تمويه  :: 

أتوقع هايدي دياب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> فين المنصووووووووره 
> 
> يا أستاذ فريد يا امبراطور 
> 
> هلموا إلى هنا
> 
> يا من أنا إنت من أى محافظه؟



قاهرة المعز 

القاهرة هي عاصمة جمهورية مصر العربية وأهم مدنها علي الإطلاق، يبلغ عدد سكان مدينة القاهرة 7.787.000 نسمة حسب إحصائيات 2007 يمثلون 10.73 % من إجمالي سكان مصر، في حين يبلغ عدد سكان القاهرة الكبرى 20 مليونًا ونصف مليون نسمة،. يسكنها أكثر من ربع سكان مصر البالغ تعدادهم بالداخل والخارج 76 مليونا و480 ألفا و426 نسمة حسب إحصاء 2006 [1]، وتصل الكثافة السكانية بها إلى أكثر 15 ألف نسمة لكل كيلومتر مربع، وسميت تاريخيا باسم مدينة الألف مئذنة لكثرة مساجدها.

أسّسها من عدة مدن ولتكون عاصمة القائد المعز لدين الله القادم من تونس لفتح الفاهرة بعد أن أسس الدولة الفاطمية في تونس وعاصمتها الأولى المهدية، وقد قام جوهر الصقلي سنة 358 هـ ( 969 م ) ببناء سور حول ثلاث مدن وقام بتسمه المدن الثلاث القاهرة، وتضمّ القاهرة مدينة الفسطاط التي أسسها عمرو بن العاص سنة 20هـ، ومدينة العسكر التي أسسها صالح بن علي العباسى سنة 132هـ، ومدينة القطائع التي أسّسها أحمد بن طولون سنة 256هـ، بالإضافة إلى الأحياء التي طرأت عليها بعد عهد صلاح الدين وحتى الآن.

القاهرة هي أكبر مدينة أفريقية والأكثر سكاناً في أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط. وهي محافظة مدينة، أي أنها محافظة تشغل كامل مساحتها مدينة واحدة، وفي نفس الوقت مدينة كبيرة تشكل محافظة بذاتها. وبالرغم من كونها كمدينة هي الأكبر إلا أنها تعد من أصغر محافظات مصر كمحافظة. هناك أيضا ما يعرف باسم القاهرة الكبرى وهي كيان إداري شبه رسمي يضم بالإضافة إلى مدينة/محافظة القاهرة مدينة الجيزة وبعضا من ضواحيها وشبرا الخيمة من محافظة القليوبية بالإضافة الي محافظتي حلوان والسادس من أكتوبر.

بلد  مصر 
المحافظة محافظة القاهرة 

 - محافظ عبد العظيم وزير 

المساحة 
 - المجموع 82.6 ميل2 (214 كم2) 

عدد السكان (2006) 
 - المجموع 7,787,000 

 - الكثافة السكانية 13,354.1/ميل2(5,156.03/كم2) 

منطقة زمنية +2 (غرينتش ) 
توقيت صيفي 3+ (غرينتش )

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> وهو لسة بسلامتة مشرفش؟؟
> طيب هنام شوية بقى ولما يجى صحونى...


انا جيت يا يمامة 

تعالى وهاتيلنا  شوية جاتوه ولا تورته علشان نوزع على حبايبنا 

منتظرينك

----------


## غادة جاد

*أتوقع*




















































*اليمامة*

 :;): 





.

----------


## لمسه

> الكلام ده لمين يا لموووووووووووس 
> 
> بودى جاردات ايه ومين وفين 
> 
> ومين اللى يخاف 
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لا
> 
> لمو عيالكم  وخبوهم  واللى خايف يروح 
> ...





اييييه يابيرو ماهو من انا طيوبه وحونيينه خالص مالص اهو :Hug2: 

وكمان تعرفنى وانا حبيبتها كمان  ::uff::  

ربنا يجعل كلامى خفيف عليها ياربببببببببب ::mazika2:: 



طيب يامن انا ياحبيبتى انتى عندى على الاميل ؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

انتى مييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				ميوية حبيبتى 

ليه كده بقى 

على كل حال حاسيب حسابك مع الاسكندرانية 

حسيب مسيو ليدر والاستاذ اسكندرانى يجيبولى حقى
			
		

دة انت طلعت طيب وعسول خالص يا من أنا ؟؟؟
عارف يا من انا ؟؟
بالرغم انك صررررررريح قوي وبتجاوب بمنتهى السهوله لكن مش عارفين الحل
متبعه معانا اسلوب السهل الممتنع 
طيب هسالك سؤال انتي تعرفيني شخصيا ؟؟*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مسجله بقالك أد إيه فى المنتدى يا من أنا؟

طب كنتى غايبه وراجعه ولا إيه حكايتك؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

جووووووووووووووود مورررررررررررررررررننج عليكواااااااااااااااااااااا
 :f2: 
كل واحد شمه من الورد وترجعوا تانى
بالدوررررررررررررررررررررررررر ::

----------


## لمسه

:f2:  هاتى ياختى هاتى محدش واخد منها حاجه 
قطيعه محدش بياكلها بالساهل  :: 


طيب انا ااقول كلاكيييت اول مره دى من انتى (مى) ميويه  :f2: 


او او تانى مره دى هايدى دياب والله اعلم  ::  :f2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياترى انت فين يا من انا 
> 
> انت لحقت تيجى علشان تتخطف



ايه يا بيرووووووو يا حبيبتى

انا هنا انا هنا

مين بقى اللى يقدر يخطف من أنا ؟

مش اتفقنا انا المرعب المخيف

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا فنكوش يا حنكوش
> 
> يا مرعب السباع و الوحوش
> 
> اظهر و بان عليك الأمااااااااااااااان



اهلا اهلا مسيو ليدر

من غير فنكوش ولا حنكوش

انا هنا من بدرى يا عفركوش

وعارفنى اهو وبارعب السباع والوحوش

وحوش عنا المتاعب حووووش

منور يا مسسيووو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> حبشوش محبووش
> 
> 
> طرطم مرشوش 
> 
> 
> هيرى ميرى 
> 
>  تربتت تيرى 
> ...



ايه يا لموووس

هههههههههههههههه

تفتكرى المرعب ملك الوحوش

هيخاف بنقول مبيهمهوش 

ومين قال انى معرفكوش

انتم أحسن وأجدع ناس يا هوووووووووووو

بس احنا احنا 

رحتم والا جيتوا احنا احنا

ولكل الناس بردة سامحنا

هههههههههههههههههههه

منورة يا لموس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا ايمى
> 
> دا شكله من جبلي مش من بحري
> 
> علشان اجده تلاجيه جايب لبشة جصب مجعمز فيها



اهلا باستاذنا ابو أمنية

منور والله وياسلام على الجصب المجمعز ده

سكر خالص انا من جبلى ومن بحرى

وكل حتة من مصر سايبة فيها حتة من جليبى

يا جاى من بعيد ومجبل على الصعيد

اتفضل شوية شاى حبر تجيل جوى جوى يا بوى

ليه بس تخمنوا بدرى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> الاول مساء الفل يا ست الكل
> 
> اتوقع لولى


اهلا اهلا بعمنا مسيو ليدر

يا سلام لما بتهل علينا بنشموا  نسيم البحر

والله على اكلة سمك بربونى وطاجن سبيط مشطشط

منور ولولى والله وحشتنى

ويا سلام على واحد ليموناضة منها بعد أكلة السمك

منور يا عمنا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إحم إحم
> اتوقع ميس غادة جاد


احم احم 

اهلا ياهندسة 

استعينى بصديق يقدر يساعدك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> قولي يا من انا يا كتكوت انت يا بطوط يا صوغنن 
> انت بقالك اد ايه مسجل في المنتدى يا كوكي ؟؟


حبيبة قلبى يا جميل انت يا ذوق 

كلك رقة وجمال ودلال 

يخوااااااااااتى على العسل اللى بينقط من كلامك الطعم 

انا بقالى كده تقريبا 4 سنين وماشية فى 5

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله
> 
> أول توقع فراشه وأمرى لله 
> 
> وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى الظالم والمفترى


اهلا مونى حبيبتى 

اتمنى ابقى فراشة اطير وارفرف فى الفضا 
واهرب من الدنيا الفضا
وكفاية عمرى
كفاية عمرى 
اللى انقضى وانا باخاف الملامة
وانا باخاف الملامة 
وأه م الملامة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بس كده؟؟؟
> 
> تعالى وأنا أعزمك في أفخم مطعم فيك يا منصوره
> 
> إلى البغل يا من أنا أخرك معايا
> 
> نضرب 2 فول وطعميه 
> 
> وكفايه عليكى كده
> ...


كده برده يا مونى 

اقولك جزيرة الورد 

تعزمينى عند البغل 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

متوقعتش منك كده يا مونى خالص 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

مش مصدقه 

خلاص يا مونى 

انا حاتعزم عند زوجة رجل مهم 

مش حاجى عندك 

يالا باى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنا جييت ,,, بسلم على من أنا ؟؟؟ وطبعا بسلم على زعيمة العصابة بيرو .....
> اممممم ,,,, أنت منين يا من أنا ؟؟
> كفاية كده دلوقت عشان اللى بعدى يعرف يساله سؤال تانى ونخمن صح الصح..


اهلا  بالجميله الرقيقه الهاديه سوما 

انا من مكان ما انتى موجوده 

يعنى بلدياتك وجارتك 

يا باشمهندسة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يااااااااااااااا من انا ياااااااااااابو بندقية
> 
> قولىىىىىىىىى .. لك اقارب فى المنتدى ؟؟؟


اهلا  بالريسه 

اذا كنتى تقصدى بالاقارب صلة الدم اه لى قرايب 

بس مظنش حد يعرفها 

اما لو كنتى تقصدى صلة الروح والمحبة يبقى كل الموجودين قريبى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اختنا العزيزة من أنا.. يا ترى سيادتك مقيمة فى مصر و لا فى الخارج؟؟
> 
> عظمتك عندك اولاد؟؟
> 
> مستنين الجواب من فخامتك يا فندم


اهلا يا دكتورنا 

فخامة سيادتنا  مقيمة فى مصر 

وعظمتنا الحمد لله عنده  اولاد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انتي قلتي .. متزوجة وعضوة وست بيت
> قبل المشاركة دي كنت عايزة احط توقع ... بس نقول برضه يمكن يكون تمويه 
> 
> أتوقع هايدي دياب


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسووووووووووووووووووووله يا ناريمان 

متزوجة وعضوة وست بيت 

وابقى هايدى دياب

ربنا يكرمك يا هايدى يا حبيبتى بابن الحلال  وبالذرية الصالحة يارب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *أتوقع*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 معلش يا غدغوده كان نفسى اخدمك  واطلع اليمامة 

بس عبير مردتش 

حاولى تانى واتصلى تزودى نصيبك فى الفوز 

وانتظرى السحب القادم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اييييه يابيرو ماهو من انا طيوبه وحونيينه خالص مالص اهو
> 
> وكمان تعرفنى وانا حبيبتها كمان  
> 
> ربنا يجعل كلامى خفيف عليها ياربببببببببب
> 
> 
> 
> طيب يامن انا ياحبيبتى انتى عندى على الاميل ؟؟؟


يعنى ايه ميل يا لمووووووووووووووووسه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انتى مييييييييييييييييييييين


رغم انى زعلانه منك يا مونى 

لكن اعمل ايه قلبى بيحبك  يا بتاعة المنصورة 

سؤالك محيرنى 

بدور له على اجابة من سنين 

أنا مين ؟ 

ولقيت الاجابة بسيطه 

أنا ماء و طين؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> دة انت طلعت طيب وعسول خالص يا من أنا ؟؟؟
> عارف يا من انا ؟؟
> بالرغم انك صررررررريح قوي وبتجاوب بمنتهى السهوله لكن مش عارفين الحل
> متبعه معانا اسلوب السهل الممتنع 
> طيب هسالك سؤال انتي تعرفيني شخصيا ؟؟*


طبعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا

اعرفك شخصيا 

ودا فيه شك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مسجله بقالك أد إيه فى المنتدى يا من أنا؟
> 
> طب كنتى غايبه وراجعه ولا إيه حكايتك؟


اهلا يا مونى 

انا مسجله من 5 سنين 

ولا كنت غايبة ولا راجعه ولا اى حاجة 

انا هنا دايما معاكم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هاتى ياختى هاتى محدش واخد منها حاجه 
> قطيعه محدش بياكلها بالساهل 
> 
> 
> طيب انا ااقول كلاكيييت اول مره دى من انتى (مى) ميويه 
> 
> 
> او او تانى مره دى هايدى دياب والله اعلم


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه با لموووووووووووووووووووووووووووسه 

انتى بتدوخى من شم الورد بتاع عبير 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بقى يا اسكندرانية 

يا بنت بحرى 

اقولك متجوزه وعندى ولاد وست بيت 

تقولى  ميوية ولا هايدى دياب 

 يظهر فى ناس حتضرب ضرب  قبل ما انا اضرب

----------


## مي مؤمن

*طيب اول توقع احلى كلمة اميره*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

ايه ده 

فين الناس 

فين الاسئلة 

طيب على ما الاقى اسئلة 

اقول لكم شوية نكت

*****************
راجل قام من النوم علي صوت زعيق
سأل الجيران ايه اللي حصل
قالو له المياه مسممه،
مراته صحيت
سألته: في ايه؟
قالها:مفيش حاجه
إشربي ونامي

******************


واحد صحبنا جاله مسج حلو إنبسط وضحك
إتصل باللي بعتهاوقاله: والنبي تبعتها تاني

*********************

واحد صحبنا  خلف بنت الساعه3 الفجر.دبحها وقال معنديش بنات تيجي بعدنص الليل

**************************

واحد صحبنا  شاف واحده حلوه فى الاتوبيس عجبته لما نزل خد رقم الأتوبيس

***********************

عريس مسطول على الآخر في يوم فرحه..
بعد المعازيم ما مشيو دخل البيت لقي العروس قاعده..
قال : والله أنا كنت عارف في الهيصه دي حينسوا حد !

****************************

تصبحوا على خير  اشوفكم بكرة  ان شاء الله

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
طيب انا ااقول كلاكيييت اول مره دى من انتى (مى) ميويه 


او او تانى مره دى هايدى دياب والله اعلم


جوزتينا انا وهايدي يا داليا هههههههههههههههه 
وبتقولك عايشه في مصر والقاهره المعز
 لمسه نامت يا جدعااااااااان*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
النكت جامدة يا من انا ؟؟
وروقتنا 
بعد النكت هتنام يا من انا ليه كدة بس
يمكن عندك اولاد بيصحوا بدري ولا ايه )))*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*طب مساء الياسمين يا قمر انت يا سكر يا شربااااااااات
قوليلي بقى يا بطوط انتي عضوة لكِ صلاحيات الإشراف وامتيازات العضو ولا عضوة لكِ امتيازات العضو فقط ؟؟
طيب و يا ترى يا عيووووون مصراوية انتي اكتر القاعات اللي بتتواجدي فيها اييييييه ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب اول توقع احلى كلمة اميره*


اهلا ميييووووى

تصدقى انتى وأحلى كلمة احلى حاجة عندى

وبحبكم قوووووووووى

ومنحرمش منكم ابدا يا جميل

تشربى سحلب

منورانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> جوزتينا انا وهايدي يا داليا هههههههههههههههه 
> وبتقولك عايشه في مصر والقاهره المعز
>  لمسه نامت يا جدعااااااااان*


ههههههههههههههههههه

قولى يارب يبعتلكم ولاد الحلاااااااااال

الطيبين الحلوين

انتم قمرات المنتدى ونفسى كلكم تدخلوا القفص

احلى مكان قاهرة المعززز

بس يظهر لمووووووس بتحلم

هههههههههههههههههه

سيبيها تاخد راحتها ورانا ايه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> النكت جامدة يا من انا ؟؟
> وروقتنا 
> بعد النكت هتنام يا من انا ليه كدة بس
> يمكن عندك اولاد بيصحوا بدري ولا ايه )))*



ههههههههههههههههه

ايه رايك يا مييووووي حلوة عجبتك

خلاص حبيبتى هاقولك تانى قبل ما تخلص الحلقة

المهم تضحكى الابتسام بيطول العمر

وعندى ولاد حلويييين وبحبهم قوى وبيصحوا بدرى

احضرلك فطور معاهم يا جميل

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طب مساء الياسمين يا قمر انت يا سكر يا شربااااااااات
> قوليلي بقى يا بطوط انتي عضوة لكِ صلاحيات الإشراف وامتيازات العضو ولا عضوة لكِ امتيازات العضو فقط ؟؟
> طيب و يا ترى يا عيووووون مصراوية انتي اكتر القاعات اللي بتتواجدي فيها اييييييه ؟؟؟
> *



اهلا بالبااااااااااش مهندسة

اللى حيرانه معايا

انتى اللى سكر وعسل نحل قطفة أولى

انا يا حبيبتى عضوة وبس وحرة وبحب كل القاعات

من هنا لهناك رايحة وجاية بمواصلات

اقرا واشوف كل القصص والحكايات

والمناقشات والاشعار ورجال الاعمال

فيه اكتر من كده صراحة هتلاقينى بكل مكان

والصحة والمطبخ والاسرة وباسافر بحول العالم للبصرة

اصلى بحب ابناء مصر

هههههههههههههههههههههه

فى اى سؤالاااااااااااااات تانى انا بالخدمة

----------


## اليمامة

بجد يا من انا انت حد لطيف اوى..نفسى الحلقة  الناعمة دى تطول كمان..
طيب انا هقول اول تخمين بناء بس على المعلومات اللى بتقوليها..انا باشبة على ايمان الشامى..اية الاخبار؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

معقوله تكون غاده جاد وتقول زمهلاويه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طب سؤال يا من أنا يا طيب يا طعم يا نايتى

إسمك من كام مقطع؟ وانجليزى ولا عربي؟

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

ازيك يا من أنا

قولى لى حضرتك

عيالك كل واحد فيهم عنده كام سنة و اساميهم ايه ؟

ياريت حضرتك تخشى تبعتيلى رسالة فيها اسمك و ننص التقييم .. اوكى ؟

ايه اكتر قاعة فى المنتدى لكِ موضوعات فيها ؟

انا توقعت لولى قبل كده و مازال هو توقعى بنسبة 100 %

اتوقع المرة دى قلب مصر من باب استغلال كل الفرص المتاحة

----------


## مي مؤمن

*من انا انت فعلا انسان ناعم قوي وعسووووووووووول
طيب هسألك سؤال انتي كنتي من ضمن الناس الي بتحضر اجتماعات ابناء مصر في نادي المعلمين*

----------


## بنت شهريار

يعنى لا الضيف اللى مبيجاوبش نافع ولا اللى بيجاوب نافع
بجد بجد يا من انا 
انت خطيرررررررررررررررررررررررر 
حلال عليك التقييم والله  :: 


فين التخمينات الجبارة
فينك يا ايمى  :: 
اتحسدتى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اه اتحسدت يا بيرو ومحدش سمى عليا

ماكنش يومك يا إيمان

ماكنش يومك ياختى

ياصغيره عالحسد ياااانى

 :: 

توقعى الثانى جاي فى السكه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بجد يا من انا انت حد لطيف اوى..نفسى الحلقة  الناعمة دى تطول كمان..
> طيب انا هقول اول تخمين بناء بس على المعلومات اللى بتقوليها..انا باشبة على ايمان الشامى..اية الاخبار؟


اهلا  بالرقيقه الجميله الطيبة ان حنان يكفى الدنيا كلها 

تسلميلى حبيبتى وانت مفسى ابقى معاكم على طول 

وياسلام القعده الحلوه دى تكمل باكله حلوه من ايدك 

مع براد شاى  على ركية نار وسط  جنينة مانجه على شط الاسماعيلية

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

لو تكمل القاعدة بقى بحبيبتنا البورسعيدية ايمان الشامى 

وتكمل المتعه  بحبيبنا الدمايطه  بنت شهريار وديدى 

ويحليها بقى المنصوريات  حبيبتى ايمان 

فى احلى من كده يا اسماعلاوية

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> معقوله تكون غاده جاد وتقول زمهلاويه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> طب سؤال يا من أنا يا طيب يا طعم يا نايتى
> 
> إسمك من كام مقطع؟ وانجليزى ولا عربي؟


دايما بفرح بوجودك يا مونى يارب دايما منوره بوجودك واسمك الغالى 

عيونى لك يا نايتى انا 

اسمى من مقطع واحد انجليزى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> اهلا  بالرقيقه الجميله الطيبة ان حنان يكفى الدنيا كلها 
> 
> تسلميلى حبيبتى وانت مفسى ابقى معاكم على طول 
> 
> وياسلام القعده الحلوه دى تكمل باكله حلوه من ايدك 
> 
> مع براد شاى  على ركية نار وسط  جنينة مانجه على شط الاسماعيلية
> 
> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> ...


ان حاسة اننا في الجونينة  :: 
ايه الحلقة اللي عاملة زي شم النسيم دي  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ازيك يا من أنا
> 
> قولى لى حضرتك
> 
> عيالك كل واحد فيهم عنده كام سنة و اساميهم ايه ؟
> 
> ياريت حضرتك تخشى تبعتيلى رسالة فيها اسمك و ننص التقييم .. اوكى ؟
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حموووووووووووووت من الضحك يا مسيو ليدر 

عاوز تعرف اسامى عيالى وسنهم  ههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت كده ح تبعتنى على المأذون من غير حتى شنطة هدومى ومن مكتبه على بيت امى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لا

حابعت لك الرسالة وفيها اسمى  وكمان متنزله عن التقييم 

وحابعت لك تقييم منى هدية

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *من انا انت فعلا انسان ناعم قوي وعسووووووووووول
> طيب هسألك سؤال انتي كنتي من ضمن الناس الي بتحضر اجتماعات ابناء مصر في نادي المعلمين*


حبيبتى وروح قلبى ميويه  

انتى اللى نسمة جميله على شط عروس البحر الاحمر 

يارب افرح بيك 

واحضر فرحك يارب واشوف وقتها كل المنتدى منورين فى زفتك يا ميويتى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يعنى لا الضيف اللى مبيجاوبش نافع ولا اللى بيجاوب نافع
> بجد بجد يا من انا 
> انت خطيرررررررررررررررررررررررر 
> حلال عليك التقييم والله 
> 
> 
> فين التخمينات الجبارة
> فينك يا ايمى 
> اتحسدتى


ايه ياعبير انتى بتهدى النفوس ولا ايه 

متقلقوش يا جماعة 

كل اللى شارك فى الحلقة حيوصله تقييم هدية 

من 











مسيو ليدر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اه اتحسدت يا بيرو ومحدش سمى عليا
> 
> ماكنش يومك يا إيمان
> 
> ماكنش يومك ياختى
> 
> ياصغيره عالحسد ياااانى
> 
> 
> ...


حبيبتى موووووووووووووونى 

مالك بس 

حاقولك على وصفة للحسد 

هاتى سبع ورقات نبق بليهم فى شوية ميه 

وترشيهم يوم الجمعة ساعة الاذان 

فى شارع بوتارى توريل

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ان حاسة اننا في الجونينة 
> ايه الحلقة اللي عاملة زي شم النسيم دي


جميلة جميلات الهندسة 

وهو فى احلى من الجووووووونينه 

فكرتينى نقول لعبير تجيب لنا فسيخ وبصل اخضر 

علشان قعدة الجوووووووووووونينه تبقى حلوه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

مفيش اسئلة 

مفيش توقعات 

مفيش سندوتش 

طيب اقول لكم شوية نكت قبل ما اروح انام 

واشوفكم بكرة ان شاء الله 

===========
إتنين مساطيل
واحد سأل التانى
إنت أقرع ليه
قاله من الزمن
قاله بلاش تحلق
عنده تانى

========

غبي راح يخطب واحدةأبوها قاله
البنت لسه في المدرسه قاله خلاص آجي بالليل

===============

مسطول قاعد يمتحن جاله سؤال ضع (إن) في جمله كتب: اشتريت تليفون إن سبعين

===================

واحد قبل ما يموت جمع ولادة التلاتة وحب يوصيهم يفضلوا ايد واحدة 
واعطى لكبيرهم عود خشب كسره بسهولة 
اعطاه اثنين كسرهم بسهولة 
اعطاه خمسين عود كسرهم بسهولة
 قالهم طالما معاكم البغل ده مفيش خوف عليكم

==================

نيتى نيتى

----------


## مي مؤمن

*ربنا يخليك يا من أنا ؟؟
طيب التوقع الثاني عزة نفس 
واجري على الله 
ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههه
ياسيدى ياسيدى على النكت
مفيش شوية فى بنك النكت يا من انا
بس بعد ما كل شىء ينكشفن ويبااااااااااااااان





> ياعبير انتى بتهدى النفوس ولا ايه 
> 
> متقلقوش يا جماعة 
> 
> كل اللى شارك فى الحلقة حيوصله تقييم هدية 
> 
> من 
> 
> مسيو ليدر


مابلااااااااااااااااااااش :: 





> جميلة جميلات الهندسة 
> 
> وهو فى احلى من الجووووووونينه 
> 
> فكرتينى نقول لعبير تجيب لنا فسيخ وبصل اخضر 
> 
> علشان قعدة الجوووووووووووونينه تبقى حلوه


ايه دا فيرجينيا هتاكل فسيخ وبصل  :: 
ياسلام ياسلاااااااااام يا من انا
هى دى الاكلات ولا بلااااااااااااااااااااااااااش 
يمى يمى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ربنا يخليك يا من أنا ؟؟
> طيب التوقع الثاني عزة نفس 
> واجري على الله 
> ههههههههههههههههههه*


معرفتش اررررررررررررررررررررررررررربى ياربى 
ايه يا بت النباااااااااااااااااااااهة دى  :Omg: 
اشرف فيكى شهور السنة كلها يا بنت الحاج مؤمن

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					

معرفتش اررررررررررررررررررررررررررربى ياربى 
ايه يا بت النباااااااااااااااااااااهة دى 
اشرف فيكى شهور السنة كلها يا بنت الحاج مؤمن


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

لا يعبير مسمحش ابدا انك تكلمى مى بالطريقة دى 

متقلقيش يا ميوية على راى من انا 

الموقف تحت السيطرة 

سؤال اخير يا من انا 

انت فوزت بجائزة حورس 

ومبدئيا اذا قلت لا محصلتش

 تبقى الاخت العزيزة لولى 

لو حصلت نرجع لك تانى*

----------


## أم أحمد

اتوقع قيثااااارة

----------


## لمسه

ياسلام يامن انا وانت حلو كده وبتاكل فسيخ  ::sorry:: 

وجى كمان من غير ماتغسل ايدك ::xx::  يع 

وانا جايه من بعيد على الريحه زى القطط :king: 

طيب سيبو لى حته ::xx::  هه انا جعاااااااااانه  :GANJA: 


طيب انا هامشى ورا عمو ليدر واقووول لولى  :king: 

وليه مش ام احمد  :!!!:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

توقعى الثانى osha

وبس خلاص

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ربنا يخليك يا من أنا ؟؟
> طيب التوقع الثاني عزة نفس 
> واجري على الله 
> ههههههههههههههههههه*


ميوية  حبيبتى 

فكرتينا بعزة نفس الغاليه ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة 

ونشوفها منورة المنتدى من تانى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> لا يعبير مسمحش ابدا انك تكلمى مى بالطريقة دى 
> 
> متقلقيش يا ميوية على راى من انا 
> 
> الموقف تحت السيطرة 
> ...


اهلا استاذ اسكندرانى 

اهلا بنسيم البحر وعروسة البحر 

سؤالك حيكشف المستخبى 

فوزت بكل جوائز حورس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اتوقع قيثااااارة


الغاليه الحبيبه  ام احمد 

كده على طول خبط لزق من غير حتى سلام ولا كلام 

طيب استريحى واشربى شاى بالنعناع ولا حتة جاتوه 

يارب دايما منورانا كده

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياسلام يامن انا وانت حلو كده وبتاكل فسيخ 
> 
> وجى كمان من غير ماتغسل ايدك يع 
> 
> وانا جايه من بعيد على الريحه زى القطط
> 
> طيب سيبو لى حته هه انا جعاااااااااانه :ganja:
> 
> 
> ...


لموووووووووووووسه حبيبتى 

انتى برده مقامك فسيخ وبصل 

انتى تيجى على ديك رومى  مع نجرسكو  

انتى مقامك غااااااااااااااااالى يا غاليه

خليك ورا  مسيو ليدر واسمعى كلامه

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> توقعى الثانى osha
> 
> وبس خلاص


حبيبتى مووووووووونى

لو كنتى عزمتينى على جزيرة الورد 

كنت حاقولك على كل حاجة 

انتى اللى بخيله

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				معرفتش اررررررررررررررررررررررررررربى ياربى 
ايه يا بت النباااااااااااااااااااااهة دى 
اشرف فيكى شهور السنة كلها يا بنت الحاج مؤمن
			
		

ماهو انا لو ورايا زعيمه عدلللللللللللللللله مكنش بقى دة حالي 
بقلك انا لو منك استقال من الزعامه دي 
امسكي زعامة الشعر الدمياطي هتفلحي فيه قووووووووووووي




			
				لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

لا يعبير مسمحش ابدا انك تكلمى مى بالطريقة دى 

متقلقيش يا ميوية على راى من انا 

الموقف تحت
			
		

ربنا يخليك لينا يا استتاذ نادر يا زعيم الاسكندرانيه 
 
اسكندراني يعييييييييييييش
يعييييييييييييييييييش



من انا ؟؟؟
يا جميل انت قلت انك عضوة وعندك حوالي 37 سنه
ومتزوجه وعندك اولاد ومقيمه في مصر 
انتي بتشتغلي حاليا؟ 
وهل انتي كنتي مقيمه في دوله تانيه غير مصر ؟

ومنك لبايعين التين شوووووووووكي يا بنت شهريار انتي والياهو مع بعض 


*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*طيب قلب مصر 
اخرررررررررررررر توقع راااااااااااااااااح
عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*يا من انا فوزت بجائزة واحده 

ولا اكتر من جائزة فى نفس المسابقة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

توقعى الأخير بوكى بوكى

وأمرى لله

وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

يا غباااااائي يانى

تعبت خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص

ماشي يا بيرووو

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لموووووووووووووسه حبيبتى 
> 
> انتى برده مقامك فسيخ وبصل 
> 
> انتى تيجى على ديك رومى  مع نجرسكو  
> 
> انتى مقامك غااااااااااااااااالى يا غاليه
> 
> خليك ورا  مسيو ليدر واسمعى كلامه


طب ليه الغدر ده بقى ؟؟؟  :X: 
يعني انا اللي مقامي فسيخ وبصل ولا ايه ده انا عمالة ادلعك ده يكون جزائي ؟؟
انا زعلانة منك يا من انا
واتوقع تكون 
احلى كلمة

----------


## a_leader

الله عليك يا من أنا

يا معذبهم

يا مقطعهم

يا مدوخهم

انا مستنى الرسالة من ساعتها و موصى البوسطجى

 ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

*خلاص يا استاذ محمد
اعتبرني البوسطجي ههههههههههههههه المهم اعرف مين هو من انا؟؟
بص لو قلتلي هعملك هديتك هتبقى كبيرررررررررررررره 
شوف عزومة جامدة نقى واختاااااااااار*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ايه يا مي 
هو انتي بقيتي تدخلي تردي في من انا بس يا عينىىى انتي اتعقدتي يا بنتي 
طب خديلك لفة في باقي الأرأر _الاروقة_  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يا من انا فوزت بجائزة واحده 
> 
> ولا اكتر من جائزة فى نفس المسابقة*


ايه الاسئلة الصعبة دى يا اسكندرانى

انا من اول الحلقة بقول كل حاجة بصدق 

مش عاوزه اكذب ولا اتجمل 

على كل حال 

انا الحمدلله فزت بكل اوسمة حورس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب ليه الغدر ده بقى ؟؟؟ 
> يعني انا اللي مقامي فسيخ وبصل ولا ايه ده انا عمالة ادلعك ده يكون جزائي ؟؟
> انا زعلانة منك يا من انا
> واتوقع تكون 
> احلى كلمة


جميلة جميلات الهندسة 

انتى مقامك كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير قودى عندى 

الفسيخ ده يوم شم النسيم بس واحنا فى الجنينه 

لكن بالليل بقى نظام تانى وشكل تانى 

رحلة نيلية ساحرة ويكون عليها حفل لكاظم الساهر 

خلاص يا حبيبتى  لسه زعلانه 

خلاص بقى  !! سمحينى !!  ضحكتك الحلوه فين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الله عليك يا من أنا
> 
> يا معذبهم
> 
> يا مقطعهم
> 
> يا مدوخهم
> 
> انا مستنى الرسالة من ساعتها و موصى البوسطجى


مسيو ليدر الطيب الشهم الاسكندرانى الجدع 

امانه عليك تفضل  هنا النهاردة 

علشان لما يبدء الضرب تهربنى 

ونسيب عبير هنا هى واخده على كده

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *خلاص يا استاذ محمد
> اعتبرني البوسطجي ههههههههههههههه المهم اعرف مين هو من انا؟؟
> بص لو قلتلي هعملك هديتك هتبقى كبيرررررررررررررره 
> شوف عزومة جامدة نقى واختاااااااااار*


ميوية حبيبتى 

اوعى تسمعى كلامهم 

خليك هنا وانا حاقولك كل حاجة 

هى عبير طفشت وحتسيبنى لوحدى 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

انا حاقول كل حاجة وحاعترف بكل حاجة 

وحاقول مين اللى قتل سوزان تميم 

وهو اصلا من اهل دمياط وله حساب فى سويسرا من ايام الجيزة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

مفيش اسئلة 

مفيش توقعات 

مفيش سندوتشات 

طيب اقول لكم شوية نكت

====================

واحد مسطول بيقول لصاحبه مش عارف يا أخي عود الكبريت ده ما بيولعش ليه مع إنه لسه مولع من شوية!

===============

واحد و مراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعض، الزوج كتب ورقة "
صحيني الساعة 6:30 عشان عندي شغل" 
و حط الورقة على السرير و نام 
صحي الساعة 10:00
 فلقى ورقة مكتوب عليها 
"الساعة 6:30 يلا اصحى"

================

في جماعه بلديتنا  راحوا يلعبوا علي الطريق السري
ع واتفقوا ان الي تخبطه عربية مرتين يطلع بره اللعبة

====================

تصبحو على خير

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخير يا من انا يا متمككككككككككككككككككككككككككن  :: 

ان شاء الله نعلن عن نهاية الحلقة بالليل
هاااااااااااااااا محدش عاوز التقيييييييييييييييييييييم ؟؟  :: 


فنكروا اكترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## أم أحمد

اتوقع هنوؤة ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ان

ان

ان


لقد حااااااااااااااان الوقت


تششششششششششششششششش



ونعلن 



وننهار




ونعترف




بالشخصية الغامضة




الطيبة





الرقيقة





الحبوبة




التى سعدنا جدااا بتواجدها معنا



ضيفتنا العزيزة


قــيــــثارة 
 :f2:  :f2: 

حقيقى كنتى أكثر من رائعة

وبرغم من انك جاوبتى على كل الاسئلة
لكن فضلتى بردو شخصية غامضة

سعدنا تواجدك معنا فى الايام القليلة الماضية

وارجو انك تكونى قضيتى معانا وقت سعيد
ومبروووووووووووووووك عليكى التقييم
بما ان محدش توقع اسمك
الف مبروك
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عبييييييييييييييير
اقلبي الصفحة اللي قبل دي هتلاقي ام احمد توقعت قيثارة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههههههههههه
والله عسل يا قيثاره

وفعلا أم احمد توقعتها

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بس هوا إنتى بقالك خمس سنين يا قيثاره فى المنتدى؟

انا حسبتها لقيت بقالك 3 سنين باين

----------


## لمسه

**

*كلامك كله زى النسمه الرقيقه قيثاره* 

*كل لما القى اسمى وجنبه حبيببتى افرح جدا* 

*ربنا يفرحك زى مافرحتينا كلنا* 

*برقتك وزوقك وحنية قلبك يااجمل قيثاره* 


*مع انك دوختينا وكل الاجابات صريحه مريحه فصيحه* 

*بس بردو ام احمد عرفتك* 

*قيثارة الحب شكرا لاامتعنا بكلامك ياغاليه*
*تقبلى حبى واشواقى* 
*تحياتى* 
**

----------


## مي مؤمن

*لا مش معقول قيثارررررررره 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فضلت تدلع فيا لغاية ما قلت انها ماما وداخله متنكره 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس حقيقي كنتي بجد اكتر من ممتازة يا قيثاره 
حقيقي اسعدتينا يا قمر 
بس قوليلي يا قيثاره انتي قلتي تعرفيني شخصيا فييييييييييييييين 
هههههههههههههههههه بس انا بجد الي نفسي اعرفك شخصيا 
لانك شخصيا زي العسل حبوبه ورقيقه 
ومبروك لام احمد على التقييم 
الي عبير المسطوله نسيته ههههههههههه*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*كنتي رااااااائعة فعلا يا قيثارة و عسل موووووووت 
مش الحلقة اللي فاتت كانت رخمة اوي  
وده احلى بوكيه ورد لألطف من انا في الدنياااا*

----------


## سوما

بجد حسيت انك قيثارة ,,,,, بس قلت أتاكد الأول  :: 
يظهر كنت مستنية انك تقولى هناااااااااا وبعدين اتاكد ,,,,, :1: 
 :f2:  منورة يا قيثارة دايمااااااااا..

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه ده دي طلعت قيثارة بجد
يا حلااااااااوة يا ولاد :hey: 

كنتي زي العسل يا قمر :f2: 
وفعلا الموضوع ده كشف جانب جديد في شخصيتك



عبير ايدك يا ماما علي التقييم بالذوق كده :Busted Red:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ام احمد مش محسوبة  :: 
افترا بقى  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ان

ان

ان


نما الينا من مصادرنا الخااااااااصة

ان ضيفتنا العزيزة قيثارة اضطرت الى القيام برحلة خاصة فجأة
ولا يتوفر لديها الانترنت

لذا تُقدم اعتزارها للاخوة والاخوات الافاضل
وستقوم بالرد عليكم نفررررررررررررر نفرررررررررررررررر
حين عودتها بالسلامة

وحلفتنى ميييييييييت يمييييييييييييييييين
احرم ام احمد من التقييم  :: 



لما نشوف حلفان مين اللى هيقع بقى  ::p: 

انا بس قلت اهدى النفوس على ما ترجع  :Baby2:

----------


## a_leader

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قيثااااااااااااااااارة

مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

م الاخر كده كان مستحيل حد يعرفها 

انا اكتر حاجة لخبطتنى هى النكت

ماكونتش ح اعرفها ابداااااااااااااا

بصراحة بئه مستحيل حد يعرفها الا من خلال الآى بى  ::-s: 

عشان كده مشرفين القاعة المفروض مايكسبوش

ولا اييييييييييييييييييييييييه

التقييم من حقى انا و  قيثارة بصراحة  ::

----------


## kethara

> ان
> 
> ان
> 
> ان
> 
> 
> لقد حااااااااااااااان الوقت
> 
> ...


*

أختى الرقيقة الغالية
البسمة الرائعة
بنت شهريار

كل باقات شكرى وأمتنانى لشخصك النبيل
لقد أستمتعت جدا جدا هنا معكم وبينكم وأكسبتم مشاعرى
زخم رائع من الجمال تخليت فيه عن قيثارتى
وظللت بينكم بكل حميمية ورأيت نفسى بشكل اخر أعجبتى جدا
وضحكت من قلبى كثيرا لكم ولى
كل الشكر لن يفيكِ حقك على اللحظات السعيدة التى
مكثتها هنا بين قلوب صافية وود وحب غمرتمونى به
لكِ محبتى



*

----------


## kethara

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> والله عسل يا قيثاره
> 
> وفعلا أم احمد توقعتها


أختى الجميلة الرقيقة
ايمى أخت ظابط شرطة
*
ههههههههههههههههه
فعلا أم أحمد قالتها لكن عايزة اسألها
عرفت منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومبارك التقييم لها تستحقه* 




> بس هوا إنتى بقالك خمس سنين يا قيثاره فى المنتدى؟
> 
> انا حسبتها لقيت بقالك 3 سنين باين


*غاليتى 

يا ستى انا جاوبت كتير جدا جدا بصراحة
فوتى بقى خلاص عرفتونى
هههههههههههههه
لكن حقيقى استمتعت معكم كثرا لدرجة اننى عجبتنى
الشخصيى اللى تنكرت بها
لكٍ أجمل باقة ورد

*

----------


## kethara

> **
> 
> *كلامك كله زى النسمه الرقيقه قيثاره* 
> 
> *كل لما القى اسمى وجنبه حبيببتى افرح جدا* 
> 
> *ربنا يفرحك زى مافرحتينا كلنا* 
> 
> *برقتك وزوقك وحنية قلبك يااجمل قيثاره* 
> ...


*أختى الغالية لمسة الحنان
لمووووووووسة

لقد اسعدتينى كثيرا بتواجدك الجميل
وسعدت بينكم وبين أحاديثكم الرائعة الرقيقة
ههههههههههههههههه
وايه رأيك بقى بأعرف أتنكر 
لكن صدقينى دلوقتى صعب جدا جدا مش عارفه
اتلخبطت خلاص
لكن شعرت بحرية لها مذاق خاص هنا بينكم
لم أحظى بها بمكان اخر تحيتى لهذا العطر الذى أثار
مخيلتى من خفة ظلكم 
وودى وامتنانى لباقة زهورك اليانعة
محبتى أيتها اللمسة الحانية

*

----------


## a_leader

أيوووووووووووووووووه يا جدعاااااااااااااااان

دى كانت حتة حلقة تحفة بجد  :: 

عذبتينا يا قيثارة

انا رأى الشخصى ان اللى يستحق التقييم هو انتى 

مشرفين القاعة بيشوفوا الآيبيهات بتاعتنا و سهل جدا يعرفوا اى شخصية طبعا

عشان كده  اختنا العزيزة ام احمد انا اناشدها من منبرى هذا  :: 

انها تتنازل لى عن التقييم اللى استحقه عن جدارة و استحقاق بصفتى اول واحد معرفكيش  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

*
مساء الهنا والسعادة




مساء الخيرات والرضا




مساء محمل بالعبير 




لضيفنا العزيز الرقيق




وحلقتنا الجديدة




من حلقات من أنا


ضيفنا الطيب



الخجول




المتجول



المنتشر



البرررررررررررررررررررررررررررىء 





انا سكتة أهو ومقلتش حاجة يا من أنا




كله كدب فى كدب اهو زى ما اتفقنا 



أنا عملت اللى عليا


انا من الآخر


جيبالكم



ملالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاك يا نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس



ضيفنااااااااااااااااااااااااا


مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا






اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

مـن أنا؟؟






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...

الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




التخمينات للعضو ثلاث مرات فقط
والتخمين الرابع هيحسب للى بعده



التخمين يكون بشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

(( اتوقع فلان ))




ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة


اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )





ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة




والتوقع يتم بعد أن يبدأ الضيف بالإجابة عن الأسئلة
وممنوع التوقع التخمينى




ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا



ونحن معك

متابعوووووووووووووون



اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*يا هلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا هلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
يا هالووووووووووووووووولي يا من انا ؟؟؟؟
انا حبيت امسي واسلم عليك لغاية ما تقعد وتستريح
وجياااااااااااااالك بالاسئله الي هي 

اخيرا جبتي من انا ؟؟؟ يا ست عبير هانم
انا هفوتلها علشان خاطر من انا ؟؟
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نيهاهاهاااااااااااااااااى

إنت جيت .... شهقه يا رمضان
منورررررررر يا أبو صيام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بمن أنا
إفتح يا بنى محضر
س1:هل أنت ذكر أم أنثى
س2:هل لديك بطاقة إنتخابية
س3:هل أنت مدخن أم لا
س4:إشتريتوا حلاوة المولد ولا لسه؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مسجل بقالك أد إيه فى المنتدى؟
اسم من كام مقطع
عربي ولا انجليزى
مواليد سنه كام؟

----------


## tamerbeshr

اكثر القاعات اللي بتحب تشارك فيها
نوعية دراستك
عدد مشاركاتك حتى الان

----------


## بنت شهريار

الله الله وقعت ولا حدش سما عليك يا من انا ياخويا  :: 
دا ضرب نار علطول 
واسئلة طخ طخ طخ

ورينا شطارتك بقى يا من انا
وياترى التقييم من نصيب مين  ::

----------


## a_leader

> وياترى التقييم من نصيب مين


من نصيبى طبعا

اهلا و سهلا يا من أنا

نورتنا يا فندم

حضرتك لك اقارب مشتركين فى المنتدى ؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا لها أنا لهاااااااا

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ووووووووو    آدي قعدة



شاي هنا يا بني




و مشي بنت ابوها دي من هنا علشان الموضوع يكمل على خير


قلتي لي باة من أنا ده مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



أة ..اة


ده المفروض ان انا اللي اعرف  ::$: 


ما علينا


رد يا من أنت على الأسئلة اللي فوق


و خصوصا خصوصا السؤال المرعب بتاع استاذ احمد ناصر..اللي هيكشفك علطوووووووووووووول


اشتريتوا حلاوة مولد النبي و لا لسة  ::   ::

----------


## اليمامة

*اية دااااااااااااااااااااا
من أنا هنا..
يا مرحب يا مرحب..
المرة دى مش هاتفلت من ايدى..
يلا جاوب..علشان نقفشك...
قولى بقة انتى بقالك هنا كتير؟*

----------


## بنت شهريار

جووووووووووووووود موررررررررررررررننج
هو الملاك لسه موصلش؟؟
طيب كله ياخد ستر على ما يوصل بالسللامة يا جماعة  :: 

صحى النوم يا من اناااااااااااااااااااااا
وقولى
هل كان من حظك ونصيبك وسعدكوهناك .. تقييمات سالبة مؤخراً و مخالفات ؟؟
ولو لم .. معاك كام كارت احمر ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

يا قهلا يا قهلا يا ميت الف قهلا وسهلا
دى القعدة حلوةمتجمعين عند النبى
داخلين سخنين أوى كل دى أسئلة برا المقرر
من اولها كدة اوعوا تفتكروا انى لقمة سهلةأنا باكل الزلط
اى حد هيتذاكى عليا هاطوخة عيارين بالبندجية
استعنا على الشقا بالله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> مساء الهنا والسعادة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مساء الخيرات والرضا
> 
> 
> ...


ملاك مين ؟؟
هاتذروا معاى واللا اية؟
احنا هانولعوها ...

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إيه ده؟
خليك حلو يا من أنا

----------


## tamerbeshr

امعاك بندجه امعانا دبابات وصواريخ واسلحة دمار
جللي يا رادل
خدت اوسمه السنادي

----------


## لمسه

> يا قهلا يا قهلا يا ميت الف قهلا وسهلا
> دى القعدة حلوةمتجمعين عند النبى
> داخلين سخنين أوى كل دى أسئلة برا المقرر
> من اولها كدة اوعوا تفتكروا انى لقمة سهلةأنا باكل الزلط
> اى حد هيتذاكى عليا هاطوخة عيارين بالبندجية
> استعنا على الشقا بالله




ياستار استر يااااااارب من اولها كده 

امممممممممممممممممم


طب جاوب الاول ياعم الفالح لما نشوف اخرتك 

ياما نطوخ يااااااااانطوخك  :Lol2: 



وانتى يابيرو اه مترقبه خووووووودى بالك بعد كده 

وعلى فكره اشتقنالك بجد  ::h::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يا هلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا هلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> يا هالووووووووووووووووولي يا من انا ؟؟؟؟
> انا حبيت امسي واسلم عليك لغاية ما تقعد وتستريح
> وجياااااااااااااالك بالاسئله الي هي 
> 
> اخيرا جبتي من انا ؟؟؟ يا ست عبير هانم
> انا هفوتلها علشان خاطر من انا ؟؟
> *


ميوية 
طول عمرك زوق يا زوق
سمعتى يا ست عبير هانم
كله علشان خاطرى
انا قعدت وخدت نفس عميىء
فين الأسئلة بقة؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> نيهاهاهاااااااااااااااااى
> 
> إنت جيت .... شهقه يا رمضان
> منورررررررر يا أبو صيام


نيهاهاهاااااااااااااااااى نيهاهاهاااااااااااااااااى نيهاهاهاااااااااااااااااى
هو انا هخاف؟طب كمان مرة نيهاهاهاااااااااااااااااى
فاكرة نفسك بتعملى ملوخيةاية اللى جاب الشهقة هنا؟
منورة يا ايمى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بمن أنا
> إفتح يا بنى محضر
> س1:هل أنت ذكر أم أنثى
> س2:هل لديك بطاقة إنتخابية
> س3:هل أنت مدخن أم لا
> س4:إشتريتوا حلاوة المولد ولا لسه؟


جهز يا بنى القلم
ايه دا انا افتكرت نفسى ادام وكيل نيابة بس هجاوب
 هل انا ذكر ام انثى؟امممممممممم النوع مش مهم المهم الرجولة الرجولة أدب الرجولة موقف الرجولة اخلاق
هل لديى بطاقة انتخابية؟ انتى عايز تجرجرنى فى الكلام طب ايوة لدى بطاقة انتخابية ولا بيهمنى
هل انا مدخن؟ لا يونكن ابدا
هل اشتريت حلاوة المولد واللا لسة؟ اسألهم هماانا معرفشى
هل لديك اقوال أخرى؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مسجل بقالك أد إيه فى المنتدى؟
> اسم من كام مقطع
> عربي ولا انجليزى
> مواليد سنه كام؟


خلصتى الشهقه طييييييب
بقالى أد اية بقالى أد اية..اة  اقل منك
اية عايزة تقطعى اسمى انا اسمى مبيتقطعش وكمان اكبر منك
عرفتينى يا ايمى؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اكثر القاعات اللي بتحب تشارك فيها
> نوعية دراستك
> عدد مشاركاتك حتى الان


اهلا يا دكتور تامر منور الحلقة
بص بقى نوعية دراستى معايا ماجيستير
وكل القاعات حبايبى وبينا عشرة وود
ومشاركاتى باعد فيها
بس هى اكتر من ال500 وأقل من ال4000
وأى خدمة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الله الله وقعت ولا حدش سما عليك يا من انا ياخويا 
> دا ضرب نار علطول 
> واسئلة طخ طخ طخ
> 
> ورينا شطارتك بقى يا من انا
> وياترى التقييم من نصيب مين


اة والنبى يا عبير ياختى
نزلوا عليا حتتك بتتك
بس على مين لا أنا لا هما

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

جايالك يا من أنا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> من نصيبى طبعا
> 
> اهلا و سهلا يا من أنا
> 
> نورتنا يا فندم
> 
> حضرتك لك اقارب مشتركين فى المنتدى ؟


من نصيبك انت؟؟؟؟؟ انت بتحلم يا عمرو هههههههه
اهلا مسيووووووووو ليدر النور نورك ونور اسكندريةكلها
انا مقطوع من شجرة اهىء اهىء اهىء

----------


## مـن أنا؟

انتى لها انتى لها؟؟؟
ماشى يا ايمى ورينا شطارتك انا عارفة انك شاطرة؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

توقعى الأول يمامه

توقعى الثانى فراشه

وهى واحده من الاتنين
ويا أنا يا أنتوا

طب سؤال كمان : عندك أطفال
ومن صعيد مصر ولا مش من صعيده؟

----------


## tamerbeshr

اتوقع التوقع الاول :

 
*شاعر الرومانسية* 

 حســن عبد الحليـــم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ووووووووو    آدي قعدة
> 
> 
> 
> شاي هنا يا بني
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا حلاوة المولد
اية الحكاية؟ الحلاوة تعمل فينا كدة يا دكتورة ايمان؟
عايزين توقعونى فى الكلام وتجرجرونى علشان اقولكوا انى لسة ماشترتش
طب ماشتريتهاش
انا مين بقاااااااااااا؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييت
ان ان ان تشششششششششششش
الله الله يا من انا يا متمنكنننننننننننننننننننن
ايون ايون وريهم العين الحمرا
والخضرا لو عندك لينسز  :: 

جولى ولا تخبيش يا زين ايش تجول العين للعين ؟؟ :3: 

فى بطاقة جنابكم القومية
ذكر أم أنثى
وبلاش دوخينى يا لمونة دى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

لموووووووووووووووسة الننوسة .. انتوا كمان وحشتونى جدا
وافتقدتكم بشدة
وعلى قلبكم اهو  :: 

وان ان ان تششششششششششش
والتوقع الاول من نصيب دكتور تامر
ما تفكر تانى يا دكتور  :3: 
نصيحة صحيحة
فكر فكر فكر  ::

----------


## tamerbeshr

مين اهم صاحب كسبته في المنتدى
ومين اكتر واحد زعلت منه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا عندك فى قائمة الأصدقاء؟

----------


## tamerbeshr

اكتر عضو بتستنى مشاركاته والسبب

----------


## tamerbeshr

> أنا عندك فى قائمة الأصدقاء؟


انا مقدرش اسال السؤال ده القائمه عندي لسه نونو يابختك

ملحوظه : مش من باب الحسد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اية دااااااااااااااااااااا
> من أنا هنا..
> يا مرحب يا مرحب..
> المرة دى مش هاتفلت من ايدى..
> يلا جاوب..علشان نقفشك...
> قولى بقة انتى بقالك هنا كتير؟*


مين دا اللى هايقفشنى يا ماما؟
عيب تكلمى عمو كدة
بقالى هنا كتير؟ دا سؤال تساليهولى؟؟ عجايب

----------


## بنت شهريار

ووووووووووووووووووالتوقع الحريمى من نصيب ايمووووووووووووو
وضربت تخميينين فى جووووووووون واحد
فراشة ويمامة
وكله بيطير  :: 

ايموووووووووووووو
انتى حبيبتى من ايام حرب اكتوبر
فكرى يا اوختشى تانى فكرى  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> جووووووووووووووود موررررررررررررررننج
> هو الملاك لسه موصلش؟؟
> طيب كله ياخد ستر على ما يوصل بالسللامة يا جماعة 
> 
> صحى النوم يا من اناااااااااااااااااااااا
> وقولى
> هل كان من حظك ونصيبك وسعدكوهناك .. تقييمات سالبة مؤخراً و مخالفات ؟؟
> ولو لم .. معاك كام كارت احمر ؟؟


جوددد مورننج ؟ طب جولنايت 
خدت لفت نظر ينفع؟ معايا كارت فودافون دلوقتى ب50 جنية يمشى؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إيه ده؟
> خليك حلو يا من أنا


انا جميل جمال ملوش مثال

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هههههههههههههههههههههه
بكره القايمه تكبر وتفرح بيها إن شاء الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> امعاك بندجه امعانا دبابات وصواريخ واسلحة دمار
> جللي يا رادل
> خدت اوسمه السنادي


هع هع هع هع
دى الجعدة هاتحلو أوى يا بوووى
اجلك يا رادل
امعاى نبوت
وفرفر وامعاى قمانى الستر وان كان على الاوسمة فازهجت منها

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> توقعى الأول يمامه
> 
> توقعى الثانى فراشه
> 
> وهى واحده من الاتنين
> ويا أنا يا أنتوا
> 
> طب سؤال كمان : عندك أطفال
> ومن صعيد مصر ولا مش من صعيده؟


يمامة فراشة!!
ياعينى عليكى يا ايمى الجعان بيحلم بسوق العيش
فوقى ايمى فوقى احنا مش كفر عبده احنا فى ابناء مصر
هاريحك انا فى النص بين صعيد مصر وبين مش من صعيده
وان كان على العيال عندى عصابة - عصابة حمادة وتوتو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اتوقع التوقع الاول :
> 
>  
> *شاعر الرومانسية* 
> 
>  حســن عبد الحليـــم


ياريت..هو انا اطول

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييت
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششش
> الله الله يا من انا يا متمنكنننننننننننننننننننن
> ايون ايون وريهم العين الحمرا
> والخضرا لو عندك لينسز 
> 
> جولى ولا تخبيش يا زين ايش تجول العين للعين ؟؟
> 
> فى بطاقة جنابكم القومية
> ...


أقطع شنبى لو قلتلك حاجة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مشرف ولا عضو؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياستار استر يااااااارب من اولها كده 
> 
> امممممممممممممممممم
> 
> 
> طب جاوب الاول ياعم الفالح لما نشوف اخرتك 
> 
> ياما نطوخ يااااااااانطوخك 
> 
> ...



الشلة كملت
منورانا يا لمسة
براحة عليا دا نا باقول عليكى حونينة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شنبي يا لهوووى

----------


## بنت شهريار

شنبوووووووووووووو فى المصيدة  :: 

وياااااااااااااااا من انا يابوووووووو بسكلتة
قولى قولى
لعبت من انا قبل كدا ؟؟
بتشارك فى قاعة المسابقات كتير؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مين اهم صاحب كسبته في المنتدى
> ومين اكتر واحد زعلت منه


بصراحة يا دكترة انا مبزعلش حد
واسال كدة عنى هايقولولك ملاك بجناحين
حتى اسال عبير
مش كدة يا عبير؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أنا عندك فى قائمة الأصدقاء؟


ممكن آه وممكن لأ
هابص واقولك يا ايمى
اوعى تروحى فى اى حتة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اكتر عضو بتستنى مشاركاته والسبب


يااااه
ناس كتير اوى
لو قعدنا نعد للصبح مش هانخلص
بس هاقولك يا دكتور
باحب كتابات بوكى الانسانية مثلا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مشرف ولا عضو؟


لانا مشرف ولا انا عضو يبقى مين؟
عروستى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> شنبي يا لهوووى


ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
هاموت من الضحك..
كدة برضة يا امى تتريقى على شنبى؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
حضرتك عندى فى قائمه الاصدقاء ولا لأ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> شنبوووووووووووووو فى المصيدة 
> 
> وياااااااااااااااا من انا يابوووووووو بسكلتة
> قولى قولى
> لعبت من انا قبل كدا ؟؟
> بتشارك فى قاعة المسابقات كتير؟


هو من انا بيلعب يا عبير؟
ههههههههههههه
دا دايما عنده انفصام فى الشخصية
كل يوم شيزوفرينا شكل
بصى بقى انا مليش غير فى الجد..ضحك ولعب وجد وحب
وعلى رأى المثل..اللي ميعرفش يقول what

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


معلش يا ايمى..كان نفسى أخدمك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> حضرتك عندى فى قائمه الاصدقاء ولا لأ؟


والله يا ايمى باين كدة والله اعلم
باين..
لما زرتك
ملقتش اسمى عندك
انا اسمى من انا؟؟
لو قصدك حاجة تانية
باين وكدة والله اعلم
لما رحت هناك
لقيتنى عندك
باين علينا اصحاب

----------


## لمسه

والله ياراجلللللللللللللل 

بجددددددددددد 


طيب اقول اول تخميييين 

اخمن تكون هايدى ديااااااااب 

ها ايش جووووووووووووولك

----------


## عصام كابو

*مساء الفل يا سيد من انا*

*طيب جولى ولا تخبيش يا عين*

*هل انت مقيم فى مصر ام خارجها..*

*لو خارج مصر فى اي بلد؟؟ و لو فى مصر  فى اى محافظة بالتحديد؟؟*

*مبدئياً..التوقع الأول على الماشى.. أحمد ناصر*

----------


## thereallove

يا مرحبتين تلاته اربعه بمن أنا 


مشاركاتك في حدود كام ؟

توقيعك من النوع الفلاشي ولا عادي ؟

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ايه اللماضة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




يا جماعة من انا..و حسب توقعاتي المتواضعة


من هو ده شخص



لمضضضض..كعادة ضيوف عبير..و انا كنت منهم  :: 


و عاملي فيها فيلسوف



ممممم..غالبا رااااااااااجل

أخطاؤه الإملائية نادرة جدا



مبيطولش في الردود





مين مين مين مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



طيب أنا هحاول اقول اول توقع


نقول من أنا



العسل المر


و الله على ما أقول شهيد

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> والله ياراجلللللللللللللل 
> 
> بجددددددددددد 
> 
> 
> طيب اقول اول تخميييين 
> 
> اخمن تكون هايدى ديااااااااب 
> 
> ها ايش جووووووووووووولك


طلعت بره هههههههههههههه فينك يا هيدو تقوليلهم معرفوش

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بتحب أغانى كاظم ؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *مساء الفل يا سيد من انا*
> 
> *طيب جولى ولا تخبيش يا عين*
> 
> *هل انت مقيم فى مصر ام خارجها..*
> 
> *لو خارج مصر فى اي بلد؟؟ و لو فى مصر  فى اى محافظة بالتحديد؟؟*
> 
> *مبدئياً..التوقع الأول على الماشى.. أحمد ناصر*


جولى ولا تخبيش يا عين تررلملم
سيد كابو عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا نورك غطا على الكهربا
انا مقيم فى قلب الوطن العربى
مش مصر هى قلب العروبة؟
بالتحديد دى متنفعش سؤال برا المنهج
واحنا متفقناش على كدة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا مرحبتين تلاته اربعه بمن أنا 
> 
> 
> مشاركاتك في حدود كام ؟
> 
> توقيعك من النوع الفلاشي ولا عادي ؟


يا خمسوميت مرحبا
منور يا احمد
مشاركاتى يا سيدى سؤال جاوبت عليه
بين 500 وال4000
لسة باعد فيهم اصل انا خايب فى الحساب
واية اللى جاب سيرة التواقيع دلوقتى؟ متوقعنيش فى الكلام

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه اللماضة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يا جماعة من انا..و حسب توقعاتي المتواضعة
> 
> 
> من هو ده شخص
> ...


كدة يا دكتورة
مكنش العشم
بكرة تندم يا جميل
عسل ومر متركبش خالص
انا لا عسل ولا مر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بتحب أغانى كاظم ؟


اة عرفتى منين يا ايمى
وبالذات اغنية 
اغنية
اغنية
 انا وليلى
وانتى كمان؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اسمك عربي ولا انجليزى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

انتى فراشه صح ولا غلط؟

اسمك من كام مقطع 
رد على ده بس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اسمك عربي ولا انجليزى


متخافيش
اسمى بيدل على اسم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انتى فراشه صح ولا غلط؟
> 
> اسمك من كام مقطع 
> رد على ده بس


فراشة يافراشةانتى فين يا فراشة على وزن انتى فين يا جهااااااااااااد
هههههههههههه
يعنى اايةمن كام مقطع يا ايمى؟
وضحي
 ادينى مثال اديكى جواب
قولى من الأخر عايزاهم كام تقطيعة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ياربىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

يعنى أنا مثلا
أخت ضابط شرطه
3 مقاطع أهه أخت و ضابط وشرطه
كتف وراس وكبده ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياربىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> يعنى أنا مثلا
> أخت ضابط شرطه
> 3 مقاطع أهه أخت و ضابط وشرطه
> كتف وراس وكبده


كتف وراس وكبدة؟؟
وانا مخ وطحال وموزة
3 مقاطع
اية رايك
طب خلاص يا ايمى
متزعليش
قطعية واحدة
عرفتينى؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

عربي ولا انجليزى بقا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بصراحة يا دكترة انا مبزعلش حد
> واسال كدة عنى هايقولولك ملاك بجناحين
> حتى اسال عبير
> مش كدة يا عبير؟


ولا اعرررررررررررررررررررررفك  :: 




> حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


 ::  ::  :: 
والله صعبانة عليا يا ايمو
انا بحس الموضوع دا بيعذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذبك  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> يا مرحبتين تلاته اربعه بمن أنا 
> 
> 
> مشاركاتك في حدود كام ؟
> 
> توقيعك من النوع الفلاشي ولا عادي ؟


ووووووووووووسع وسع وسع
متر احمد عندنا
ايوة كدا عرفوا من انا ان ورانا ناس جامددددددددددددددة  :3: 




> ايه اللماضة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يا جماعة من انا..و حسب توقعاتي المتواضعة
> 
> 
> من هو ده شخص
> ...


اشهدى ياختى اشهدى 
فينك يا ادهم تتوقع  :: 
فكرى تاااااااااااااااااااااااااانى يا ايمى  :: 




> عربي ولا انجليزى بقا


كدا تو تو تو ماتش يا ايمو
الراجل عمل اللى عليه وزيادة
بس قوليلى 
هو راجل ولا ست يا اوختشى  ::  ??


صباح الورد جميعا
 :f2:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*ممكن تقوللى يا ((من أنا)) .. انت هنا .. بالمنتدى .. بقالك يعنى كام سنه .. وياريت تقول ..موهوب فى ايه .. فى الرسم والا فى الغنا* 

*عمرك سافرت .. خارج جمهوريه مصر العربيه.. كم مره و رحت فين مثلا ..*

*ايه اكتر قاعه بتحب تشارك فيها* 

*ايه الحيوانات اللى بتحبها*

*وكفايه كده النهارده*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> عربي ولا انجليزى بقا


يووووووووووووووووووووة يا ايمى
لوكلوك لوكلوك لوكلوك
كدة كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير
مش هى لغة وبس يا ايمى
تفرق فى اية بقى؟
يعنى لو قلتلك عربى هاتعرفى 
ولو قلتلك انجليزى هاتفقشينى
طب عربى
طب انجليزى
طب عربى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ولا اعرررررررررررررررررررررفك 
> 
> 
> 
> والله صعبانة عليا يا ايمو
> انا بحس الموضوع دا بيعذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذبك  
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...


عبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
فينك ؟
خليكى شاهدة انى بجاوب اهوة 
وعامل اللى عليا وزيادة
مش عارف
اقطع نفسى 
واللا اطوخهم عيارين وارتاح
وعلى اية؟دا الباب اللى يجيجلك منه الريح شيله وركب قبنورى
وياخبرالنهارده بفلوس بكره ينزل عليه أوكازيون

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ممكن تقوللى يا ((من أنا)) .. انت هنا .. بالمنتدى .. بقالك يعنى كام سنه .. وياريت تقول ..موهوب فى ايه .. فى الرسم والا فى الغنا* 
> 
> *عمرك سافرت .. خارج جمهوريه مصر العربيه.. كم مره و رحت فين مثلا ..*
> 
> *ايه اكتر قاعه بتحب تشارك فيها* 
> 
> *ايه الحيوانات اللى بتحبها*
> 
> *وكفايه كده النهارده*


عصفور الشعر فينك يا راجل؟
اية الغيبة دى كلها
انت جاى بقة علشان توقعنى فى الكلام
لا والنبى متتشطرش عليا 
لاحسن لو اتشطرت
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
هاقر واعترف
ودا ميرضكش
بص بقى انا هنا فى المنتدى من شوية مش من زمان اوى يعنى
انت واخد الاقدمية عنى بمراحل
وموضوع المواهب دا وجهات نظر
يعنى انا فى الحمام صوتى حلو عليا بحة بتجيب من كوالالمبور
والرسم اقولك اية ؟انا رسيم على تقيل 
انا مسافرتش خالص يدوب مشوار لمارينا وعلى رأى المثل من خرج من داره مينساش ياخد معاه المفتاح
اكتر قاعة باحب اشارك فيها بصراحة كدة يا عصفور ارجع لمقدمة عبير هتلاقى الجواب افتحة هتلاقى ورقة افتحها هتلاقى فيها كلام مكتوب معناه انى منتشر ومتجول
اما صنف الحيوانات دا مليش فيه هى ناقصة يا عصفور
هستناك تانى ويارب ترجع بالسلامة هانعمل اية بقى اكل العيش يا بنى بيحب الطعمية!

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إيمان رفعت الرايه البيضه
وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى موضوعك ده يا عبييييييييييير

ومفيش صباح الخير

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ايه يا اخواتي من انا اللي مبيستحيش ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ايمي

بيرو


هيدو



ايه يا راجل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فاتحها على البحري كده ليه؟؟؟؟؟

دلع دلع  دلع!!!!!!!!


ولأ و يجي على الرجالة و يكلمهم رسمي!!!!!!!!!!!


مممممممممممممم


طيب

قولي يا من انت


نلت شرف الكلام معايا شخصيا قبل كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اتعمل فيك مقلب قبل كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اسمي منوّر قايمة الأصدقاء عندك و لا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> إيمان رفعت الرايه البيضه
> وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى موضوعك ده يا عبييييييييييير
> 
> ومفيش صباح الخير


لا لا يا ايمى
هو اللعب برضة يحلو من غيرك
انا جاوبت على كل اسئلتك
لسة بدرى يا شيخة على الراية البيضا
مستنيكى بليل

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه يا اخواتي من انا اللي مبيستحيش ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ايمي
> 
> بيرو
> 
> 
> ...


آه يا حشاشة البى اللى بيفرفر
مابيستحيش ؟؟؟
طب دا انا حشاااااااااااااش
وانتى جرجتينى كدا
الملاك كرامتة اتبعزقت يا بيرو لميها بسرعة
بس هجاوبك برضة
علشان انا طيب وبرىىىىىىىىىىىىىىء
انا مكلمتكيش يا ايمو شخصيا
لكن بحبك والله على ما اقول شهيد
وبعدين مين دا يا ماما اللى يقدر يعمل فيا مقلب
صحىىىىىىىىى النوم واتغطى كويس
وعلى فكرة بقى انا 
وانت 
اصحاب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آه يا خواااااااااااااااااااااااتى

أستبعد فراشه
دى مش فراشه
دى وحش كاااااااااااااااااااااسر


بس هى يمامه

----------


## عصام كابو

*اللماضة دى مش غريبة على*

*اوعى تكونى  انت تانى يا بيرو*

*طيب هاقول.. بنت شهريار.. و رزقى على الله*

*محدش يضرب *  :Girl (8):

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

معقوله تكون عبير

لا لا لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

إستحاله

دا أنا كنت قتلتها وقتلت نفسي وأرتحت

----------


## بنت شهريار

سالخيرررررررررررررررررررررر
ماقلتلكم ملااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
محدش صدقنى  :: 

باقى من الوقت يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
هاااااااااااا مفيش تخمين يدخل جوووووووووووووووون  :3:  ؟؟

يعنى مش حرام يبقى ملالالالالالالالالاك  :3:  وياخد تقييم كمان  ::mm::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إيمان رفعت الرايه البيضه
> وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى موضوعك ده يا عبييييييييييير
> 
> ومفيش صباح الخير


طيب نخليها مساء الخير  ::p: 





> ايه يا اخواتي من انا اللي مبيستحيش ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ايمي
> 
> بيرو
> 
> 
> ...


ااااااااااااااااايه يادوك
مكنش يومك  :: 




> *اللماضة دى مش غريبة على*
> 
> *اوعى تكونى  انت تانى يا بيرو*
> 
> *طيب هاقول.. بنت شهريار.. و رزقى على الله*
> 
> *محدش يضرب *


انا ؟؟
دا انا جنبه ملاااااااااااك بجد وبحق وحقيقى  :: 

لا وكان مش عاوز يلعب علشان هيتكشف 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
امال لو مكنتش قلقان كنت عملت فيهم ااااااااااااااااااااايه




> معقوله تكون عبير
> 
> لا لا لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> إستحاله
> 
> دا أنا كنت قتلتها وقتلت نفسي وأرتحت


 عيب عليكى يا ايمو
هل عهدتى عليا ذلك !!
حاش وكلا ونط من الحلة



فكروا فكروا فكروا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

طب ولو طلعت يمامه مش هأرضى بأقل من تقييمين تلاته وكارت شحن

وسكت الكلام والبندقيه اتكلمت

طاخ طاخ طاخ طاخ

----------


## tamerbeshr

التخمين الثاني
 
*جيهان محمد على* 
قلم .. .. ألم .. .. صامت

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> آه يا خواااااااااااااااااااااااتى
> 
> أستبعد فراشه
> دى مش فراشه
> دى وحش كاااااااااااااااااااااسر
> 
> 
> بس هى يمامه


تانى يا ايمو؟
فراشة ويمامة
خلاص لكى عليا فى عيد ميلادك الجاى هاجيبلك طيارة لعبة
يمكن منظر الأجنحة يهدى أعصابك
ولا تزعلى نفسك با ايمو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اللماضة دى مش غريبة على*
> 
> *اوعى تكونى  انت تانى يا بيرو*
> 
> *طيب هاقول.. بنت شهريار.. و رزقى على الله*
> 
> *محدش يضرب *


عبير؟؟؟
لا لا
مش ممكن اكون عبير
افتكر يا من انا افتكر
انت عبير واللا لا؟
لا برضة مش بيرو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> معقوله تكون عبير
> 
> لا لا لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> إستحاله
> 
> دا أنا كنت قتلتها وقتلت نفسي وأرتحت


طب جهزى نفسك ياايمو للقتل
انا معاكى واحدة واحدة 
تاتة تاتة خطى العتبة
بس باقولك اية
ان كان حبيبك عسل متحطلوش طحينة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> سالخيرررررررررررررررررررررر
> ماقلتلكم ملااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
> محدش صدقنى 
> 
> باقى من الوقت يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
> هاااااااااااا مفيش تخمين يدخل جوووووووووووووووون  ؟؟
> 
> يعنى مش حرام يبقى ملالالالالالالالالاك  وياخد تقييم كمان


سالنووووووووووووووووور عليكى
اسكتى يا بيرو
مش بيقولوا علينا توأم؟
ههههههههههههههه
يلا عدى التقيييمات اللى من نصيبى
قربنا نقفل

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب ولو طلعت يمامه مش هأرضى بأقل من تقييمين تلاته وكارت شحن
> 
> وسكت الكلام والبندقيه اتكلمت
> 
> طاخ طاخ طاخ طاخ


زمان يمامة دلوقتى ريشها كله طار
ابعتلها استدعاء يا عبير
تيجى بشحمها ولحمها
علشان ايمى تجتنع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

i can't
it's impossible

وآه يانى يانى يااانى مش هالعب هنا تانى  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> التخمين الثاني
>  
> *جيهان محمد على* 
> قلم .. .. ألم .. .. صامت


طلعت اوت يا دكترة
يلا خيرها فى غيرها

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> i can't
> it's impossible
> 
> وآه يانى يانى يااانى مش هالعب هنا تانى


اى كانت اتس ايمبوسيبول...دا انجليزى دا يا مرسى؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

:: 
مرسي الزناتى إنهزم يا مينززز

----------


## عصام كابو

*يااااااااااااا ربيييييييييييييي اللماضة دى مش غريبة عليا ابداً* 

*التوقع رقم  2.1  إيمان* 

*التوقع رقم 2.2  مى مؤمن اللى ترجمت اسمها أخيرها و  راعت شعور الأخوة العربية*


*استرها على عبيدك يا رب*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لا يا دكتور أنا جيت مع بابا نويل مع بدايه رأس السنه 

و فعلا اللماضه دى مش غريبه

كلها يوووووووووووووم

ويا من أنا النهارده بفلوس بكره هوا حررر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مرسي الزناتى إنهزم يا مينززز


وات؟ ايه دا يا مرسى
ياعينى ياربى
ايمو اتجننت يا رجالة
انا هادعيلك
يارب يالي عالم بكلseceret)
(in six days)مكون (sky)و(floor)
ترحم ايمو  
دى لحظة الحزن متساويش ولا (cint)
وانت يا ايمو فى اول ال (list)
حبي لك على الصدق (pure) 
واليوم(Excuse me)ماله (store)
هو  اللي يقلب حظه يبقى كدة (up set)
بس ولا يهمك بكرة يبقى (forget)
أنا كدة صالحتك يا ايمو
صافى يا ميلك؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يااااااااااااا ربيييييييييييييي اللماضة دى مش غريبة عليا ابداً* 
> 
> *التوقع رقم  2.1  إيمان* 
> 
> *التوقع رقم 2.2  مى مؤمن اللى ترجمت اسمها أخيرها و  راعت شعور الأخوة العربية*
> 
> 
> *استرها على عبيدك يا رب*


معقول يا دكتور كابو؟؟
لتانى مرة بقولك لا
لا 
لا
لا
انا لا ايمو
ولا ميوية
يبقى مين؟
عروستى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا يا دكتور أنا جيت مع بابا نويل مع بدايه رأس السنه 
> 
> و فعلا اللماضه دى مش غريبه
> 
> كلها يوووووووووووووم
> 
> ويا من أنا النهارده بفلوس بكره هوا حررر


تعجبينى يا ايمو
الي ميعرفش يقول مش عارف
اصل ايش تعمل المشطه في الشعر الخشن؟
ولا حاجة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أخضر وبأستك من فوق  ::

----------


## tamerbeshr

*التوقع الثالث*

*drmustafa* 

صقر بلا أجنحة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أخضر وبأستك من فوق


أخضر وبأستك من فوق؟
يا كسوفى يا كسوفى
كدة برضة يا ايمى؟
انا يتقالى الكلام دا؟
يامانتا شايل وساكت يا من انا!
هما اصلا يا ايمى سبع طبقات
والاستك اتقطع من زمان
مكنش اخضر على فكرة
المرحوم كان مزرق قبل ما يموت
هو فى اية يا ايمان؟
ماتفهمينى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *التوقع الثالث*
> 
> *drmustafa* 
> 
> صقر بلا أجنحة


الله يمسية بالخير
هو فين اراضية دلوقتى الدكتور مصطفى؟

----------


## tamerbeshr

كده ابقى خلصت ولا لسه فيه فرصه

----------


## tamerbeshr

هل اشتركت في موضوع من مواضيعي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هو فى اية يا ايمان؟
> ماتفهمينى


أدينا بنضحك سوا  :: 
ولا فيه مانع؟؟

وياقلبي يا كتاكت ياما انت شايف وساكت


سؤال:

بتشارك فى قاعه التصميم والجرافيكس؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هل اشتركت في موضوع من مواضيعي


ودى حاجة تخفى على عبقريتى
عيادة الرجيم
ماشى معاك على الصراط المستقيم
متابعووووون

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أدينا بنضحك سوا 
> ولا فيه مانع؟؟
> 
> وياقلبي يا كتاكت ياما انت شايف وساكت
> 
> 
> سؤال:
> 
> بتشارك فى قاعه التصميم والجرافيكس؟


نضحك منضحكش لية
هو أنا صغير يعنى واللا صغير
اينعم يا هانم
بشارك

----------


## tamerbeshr

*loly_h* هـــالـــه فـــاروق

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *loly_h* هـــالـــه فـــاروق


كان نفسى اقول اه
اةةةةةةةةةةة
بس لا
لااااااااااااااااااااا
معلش يا دكتور
حاول تانى
يمكن تجيب جون

----------


## tamerbeshr

كنت واحد من لجنة تحكيم حورس 2009  غالبا لكني مازلت افكر انهي واحد
اجب بصح او خطا

----------


## tamerbeshr

آخر كلام
 
*أحلى كلمه*
عضو صاحب بيت

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> آخر كلام
>  
> *أحلى كلمه*
> عضو صاحب بيت


لابكل اسف 
وانا البى بيتقطع
ههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

كفااااااااااااااااايه 
حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

والصحافه فييييييييييين واحد متغاظ اهه  :: 

طب قولى فى رساله خاصه جنابك مين وأنا مش هاتكلم
وعد

ووعد الحر دين عليه  ::

----------


## tamerbeshr

مفضلش حد اشترك في العياده ومشاركاته بين ال500 - 4000 غير ثلاثه وهم شاركوا اثناء تقييم المسابقه مش متابعين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه
حرام عليك يا من انا والله
ايمو بالراحة على نفسك ياحبيبتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


دكتور تامرررررررررررر
هم تلات تخمينات يافندم مش تلتاشر  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

هى وصلت للأستيك وسبع طبقات
ممنوع اللعب بالشرابات هنا لو سمحتم
مش طالبة ريحة رجلين  ::

----------


## tamerbeshr

> كده ابقى خلصت ولا لسه فيه فرصه


 
ما انا سالت اهو ومحدش قالي خلاويص على العموم sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ما انا سالت اهو ومحدش قالي خلاويص على العموم sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry


لا يافندم مفيش اى داعى للسورى خالص
من انا بيشجع الصناعة المصرى  :: 

حتى إسألووووووووووووووووة  :: 
وعموما مع من انا الطيب البرىء الملاك 
لو كان التخمين السبعة وخمسين وطلع صح هنحسبهولك
بس انتوا اعرفوووووووووووة  :3: 

اسعدنا تواجدك معنا يافندم
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماشي يا بيرووو
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
حسسسسسسسسسسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

أصل الراجل صاحب البيت كان عاوز يركب أسانسير  :: 
وبما إن عنده ناس موهممميييين  :: 


يا من أنا
مهنة سعادتك إيه؟
حد من قرايبك ناس مهمين  ::  ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ماشي يا بيرووو
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> حسسسسسسسسسسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> 
> أصل الراجل صاحب البيت كان عاوز يركب أسانسير 
> وبما إن عنده ناس موهممميييين 
> 
> 
> يا من أنا
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
من انا مهمين يابنتى
بس جايز هو له رأى تانى
حد يلحق ايمو بحبيتين ضغط  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايمو لسعت
مكنش يومك ياحبيبتى
صغيرة على البتنجان ياروحى  ::  ::  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

*التوقع  فى الليمون*

*التوقع رقم   2.3  أم  أحمد*

*التوقع رقم  2.4  * *tamerbeshr*

*التوقع رقم   2.5  إسكندرانى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ااااااااااااااااااايه يادوك
انت بتتوقع بالارقام العشرية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اتصل تانى تكسب اكتر  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

خليهم اتنين لمون يادكتور عصام بقى
واحد ليا وواحد لايمو علشان اعصابها تهدأ  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

> ايمو لسعت
> مكنش يومك ياحبيبتى
> صغيرة على البتنجان ياروحى



*ايمان شكلها واخدة انتشى بيوتشك من غير ما تفتشر يا بيرو*

*و بعدين خليكى بقى فى حالك انت و سى من انا اللى جننا.. و لا انت عايزة تحصلى منى جنزير؟؟  *

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

من أنا ده شكله هايطلع فى الاخر عفت الشربينى  :: 
وأتيييير وأرفرف فى الفضاااا
وأهرب من الدنيا الفضاااا 
وكفايا عومررى كفايا عمرررى   :: 


خليكو شاهديييييييييييييين
من أنا جابلي كسااااح

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ايمان شكلها واخدة انتشى بيوتشك من غير ما تفتشر يا بيرو*
> 
> *و بعدين خليكى بقى فى حالك انت و سى من انا اللى جننا.. و لا انت عايزة تحصلى منى جنزير؟؟  *


 واخداة على يددددددددددددددددددددددددى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بلاش منى جنزير
خلينا فى رنا كابو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> من أنا ده شكله هايطلع فى الاخر عفت الشربينى 
> وأتيييير وأرفرف فى الفضاااا
> وأهرب من الدنيا الفضاااا 
> وكفايا عومررى كفايا عمرررى  
> 
> 
> خليكو شاهديييييييييييييين
> من أنا جابلي كسااااح


دا كساح؟؟
دا اعراض برى برى يا اوختشى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماتيجى لحمو يا حبيبى  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

و الله يا جماعة لازم نعترف ان موضوع عبير ده بيطلع المستخبي  :: 


يعني الواحد بيفضل عضو له هيبته كده و معمول له حساب..يدخل بس الموضوع ده..و كل شئ بينكشفن و يبان
آخد لي بالك يا من انت انت


كل شئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئ هينكشفن و يبان



صلي عالنبي بأة




زيد النبي صلاة كمان مرة




تعالي لأختك باة يا حلوة...



بتقولي ان احنا اصحاب مش كده




اووووووووووووك





من موقعي هذا من فوق كرسي السفرة





احب اقولك ان الصداقة دي ...خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص





بح









فنيتووووووووووووو




و خلي عبير تنفعك




و بصيغة الأمر...لا الرجاء


تجاوبي و انت واقفة 


زنهااااااااار



و ووشك في الأرض




و عنيكي لفوووووووووووق


تقوليلي ازاااااااااااي




اقولك معرفش



هو كده




قوليلي يا حلوة يا لوزة





نلت شرف السلام عليا شخصياااااااااااااااا


فيس..تو..فيس




و لا لسة ربنا منولكيش الشرف ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




و لحد ما تجاوبي


خليني أقول التوقع اللي انا شخصيا مستبعداه


بس اصل هو انا لازم اتوقع و خلاص





غاااااااااااااااااادة ..رجب،،لالالالا..غادة عااااااااادل


يوووووووووووووووه



غاده جاااااااااااااااد



و ربنا يستر،،

----------


## بنت شهريار

كل بيباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  :: 

جود مورررررررررررررررررننج
باقى من الوقت ساعااااااااااااااااااات
الله عليك والتقييم منور عندك يا من انا يا متمكنننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> كفااااااااااااااااايه 
> حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> والصحافه فييييييييييين واحد متغاظ اهه 
> 
> طب قولى فى رساله خاصه جنابك مين وأنا مش هاتكلم
> وعد
> 
> ووعد الحر دين عليه


لا ايمى
ماضمنكيش
غريزة الانتقام هاتتحكم فيكى
وهاتنشرى الخبر فى كل الصحف
خلينا نلعب يا شيخة مع بعض شوية
خمسة دوخينى يا لمونة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مفضلش حد اشترك في العياده ومشاركاته بين ال500 - 4000 غير ثلاثه وهم شاركوا اثناء تقييم المسابقه مش متابعين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


يا دكتور تامر
احنا اولا زملاء
ثانيا كنت باقصد متابعوون جيدين لموضوعاتك

----------


## عصام كابو

*انا مش عارف قولت التوقع ده قبل كده ولا لأ من كتر ما اتوقعت  * 

*يالا بقى.. إيمان الشامى* 

*برضه.. محدش يضرب*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هى وصلت للأستيك وسبع طبقات
> ممنوع اللعب بالشرابات هنا لو سمحتم
> مش طالبة ريحة رجلين


هههههههههههه
هنا نلعب بأى حاجة
انشالله نشد شعر بعض
واى شراب من ايمان
اقصد اى حاجة من ايمى 
حلوة
على قلبى زى العسل

----------


## مـن أنا؟

[QUOTE=أخت ضابط شرطه;1429944]ماشي يا بيرووو
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
حسسسسسسسسسسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

أصل الراجل صاحب البيت كان عاوز يركب أسانسير  :: 
وبما إن عنده ناس موهممميييين  :: 


يا من أنا
مهنة سعادتك إيه؟
حد من قرايبك ناس مهمين  ::  ؟[/QUOTE
اة
دا انتى بقى داخلة على تقيل
وعايزة توقعينى فى الكلام
طيب ماشى يا ايمى
خلينى معاكى للاخر
انا باشتغل حاجات كتير
اما عن القرايب المهمين
فدى معرفش اقوها بنفسى
اصل الاهمية ممكن تختلف من وجهة نظرى ووجهة نظرك
بس هجاوبك
فى نظرى
كلهم مهمين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *التوقع  فى الليمون*
> 
> *التوقع رقم   2.3  أم  أحمد*
> 
> *التوقع رقم  2.4  * *tamerbeshr*
> 
> *التوقع رقم   2.5  إسكندرانى*


يا عينى يا ربى
الكورة مش عايزة تدخل فى الشبكة
ركز يا دكتور
والعب صح

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> من أنا ده شكله هايطلع فى الاخر عفت الشربينى 
> وأتيييير وأرفرف فى الفضاااا
> وأهرب من الدنيا الفضاااا 
> وكفايا عومررى كفايا عمرررى  
> 
> 
> خليكو شاهديييييييييييييين
> من أنا جابلي كسااااح


هههههههه ههههههههههه
بقى انا الواد الهلفوت دا
اخص عليكى يا ايمى
طب خليها حمادة عزو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> دا كساح؟؟
> دا اعراض برى برى يا اوختشى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماتيجى لحمو يا حبيبى


لا يا بيرو
دى زبابة التسى تسى
عملتها فيها
قرصتها جابت لايمان هيستريا
ههههههههههههه

----------


## عصام كابو

*طيب انا بقى هاقول nefer * 

*و لله الامر من قبل و من بعد*  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> و الله يا جماعة لازم نعترف ان موضوع عبير ده بيطلع المستخبي 
> 
> 
> يعني الواحد بيفضل عضو له هيبته كده و معمول له حساب..يدخل بس الموضوع ده..و كل شئ بينكشفن و يبان
> آخد لي بالك يا من انت انت
> 
> 
> كل شئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئ هينكشفن و يبان
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااىىىىىى
أخطئتى يا دكترة
انا صحيح كرامتى اتبعزقت
وهيبتى ومنظرى اتنيل
بس ولا بيهمنى
احنا بنلعب
وفى اللعب
كلة مباح
وبعدين ميمنعش الوئار والهيبة 
يبقى دمها خفيف
بصى يا ست الكل
فيس تو فيس
محصلش
منولتش شرف فيس سعادتك
بس معجب وولهان

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> كل بيباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
> 
> جود مورررررررررررررررررننج
> باقى من الوقت ساعااااااااااااااااااات
> الله عليك والتقييم منور عندك يا من انا يا متمكنننننننننننننننننننننننن


اشطة يا بيرو
دا اغلى تقييم فى عمرى
واخده من بق السباع
كانوا فاكرنا لقمة سهلة
لازم نعذبهم زى ما عذبونا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *انا مش عارف قولت التوقع ده قبل كده ولا لأ من كتر ما اتوقعت  * 
> 
> *يالا بقى.. إيمان الشامى* 
> 
> *برضه.. محدش يضرب*


ههههههههههههههه
دكتورة ايمان!!
لا والله
مكنش يتعز
ما تردى يا دكتورة ايمان

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب انا بقى هاقول nefer * 
> 
> *و لله الامر من قبل و من بعد*


لا يا فندم 
ولا نفر
مش شرط اكون دكتور
ممكن زمايل 
انا والدكتور تامر
من ناحية تانية
طب مش ممكن اكون انت؟

----------


## عصام كابو

*اخر كلام.. انت القواس؟؟*

----------


## لمسه

طيب على بركة الله دى مطر الشتاء 

او جميله ابوحريد 

هااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اخر كلام.. انت القواس؟؟*


وغلاوة الأهلى..
الاهلى يا دكتور كابو
انى مش القواس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب على بركة الله دى مطر الشتاء 
> 
> او جميله ابوحريد 
> 
> هااااااااااااااااا


اهلا لموس
مطر الشتاء دا على اساس ان احنا فى الشتا
والدنيا مطرت النهاردة
وجميلة بوحريد علشان قلت حشاشة البى
لا يا ستى
لا شتاء ولاصيف
ولا الجميلة والوحشين

----------


## tamerbeshr

آخر محاولاتي
 
*رحمة* عابرة سبيل 


*مصطفى سلام*

 *الأزهري المصري* قلـــم حــــر

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

نعم نعم نعم نعم


و ايه يعني يا من انت لما عصام يقول ان انت ممكن تكون انا



هو انت يا من انا..تطول تكون انا




و انا و انت.. :: 



عموما برااااااااءة


مش انا عصام


تراي آجين ليييييييييييتر



بس ايه ده


انا كده هتلخبط


صحيح انا ليا معجبين في كل الارض..بس مش للدرجة الوله يعني  :: 
\

يعني اصحاب و متقابلناش..و المودة موصولة


و طبعا انت انثى..مش ذكر


مهو مفيييييييييييييييش ذكر في الدنيا يجرأ يقول كده  ::$: 



مين يا ايمان..مين اي ايمان



طيب نقول التوقع الاخير


سووووووووووووما


و الله على ما اقول شهيد

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الخيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
الحمدلله التوقعات طالعة لفوووووووووووووووووق
ايون كدا 
عيب اوى يعذبكم وياخد التقييم بردو  :: 

وحشششششششة فى حقكم اوى
انا بس بهدى النفوس  :3: 

باقى من الوقت دقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائق

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

انا مش فاهمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هيطلع يعني ابو تريكة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




ما تقولي يا عبير خليني اقوم احضر ما لذ و طاب من اي شئ بيعور و بيخبط



يلالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

آه يانى يا آمه أه ياااانى

خلصووووووووووووووونا

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هو احنا واقفين في طابور عيش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ما تخلصينا يا عبيييييييييييير




انت يا من هي ...........ما تيجي بأة



يووووووووووه

----------


## بنت شهريار

طفشتوا الضيييييييييييييييييف؟؟
والله كنت طيب يا من انا ياخويا
عملوا فيك ايه يا من انا يا حبيبتى
عاااااااااااااااااااع

خلونا بقى معلقين الحلقة على ما ترجعوة  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

انا لله و انا إليه رااااااااااااجعون




من أنا ماااااااااااات


مااااااااااااات



تصدقي كانت دمها خفيف




سمعونا زغروتة باة ..علشان انا كده فرحت



يلا باة..................


يا تسمعونا الفاتحة





يا اسمه..................

----------


## بنت شهريار

بعد الشرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ::p:

----------


## عصام كابو

*انا كنت ناوى اتوقع ليدر بس خلاااااااااااااااص زهقت* 

*عارف يا من انا لو  كنت انت ليدر هاوريلك*

*و انت يا عبير  روووووووحى يا شيخة... و تعالى بسرعة*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

لا باة انا هقوم



ايه الحركات دي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





يا عيني  عليكي يا ايمان ايام ما كنت " من انا"



التزام ايه.....


و براءة ايه..........





و صدق ايه.........




و توااااااااااااااضع ايه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه يا جماعة
مفيش صبر ؟؟
مفيش بال

هى كدا الطاعة والبراءة من الضيف
تخليكم تعملوا كدا

دا كلام ؟؟

يالا زى بعضه
خوفاً على الصحة العامة من امراض الضغط بسبب الانفعال والفرسة وكثرة التخمينات


نقول وأمرنا لله
واضح ان من انا جرى بدرى
علشان يلحق يأمن نفسه 


واخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

وبعد عناء

وبعد تفكير



وتفكير






وتفكير






وتفكير






وتفكير






وتفكير







وتفكير



ذُكر إسم من انا من بين الأسماء





ونقول مبروووووووووووووووووك



مبروك




مبروك





مبروك





مبروك





مبروك







طخ بوم أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأى

فينا من طوب ؟؟

خلالالالالالالالالاص هقول


ومبروووووووووووووووك عليك التقييم 


ياااا







ياااااااااااااا













ياااااااااااااااااالييييييييييييييييييييييييل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه






خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص



مبروك ياااااااااااا



(( أخت ضابط شرطة ))




والله أنا حذرت من أنا منك إنتى بالذات

بس واضح انك محصنة  :: 




وكانت  معانا ضيفتنا الغالية جداااااا


بشخصيتها المرحة الجميلة اللى كانت غايبة عننا




(( اليمامة ))


سعدنا تواجدك معنا جدااااا
وكانت من أجمل الحلقات

وأتمنى تكونى قضيتى وقت مميز ومرح وسعيد


شكراً لكِ

وشكراً لكل من كان معنا 
مشاركاً 
أو زائراً


ونلتقى على خير فى الحلقة القادمة
إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا شييييييييييييييييخة!!!!!!!!!!!!

 
لا بجد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
اليماااااااااااااامة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
طيب قولي ديناصور 
دا انت بهدلتينا



 
قال يمامة قال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
و عاملى بريييييييييييييييئة انت و الهاااااااااانم اللي رشحتك 


 
 

و احنا حيرااااااااااااانييييييييييييييييين..و بنفكرررررررررررررررررررر 
 

 

لحد ما جالنا حوووووووووووووول



 
 

و انت طبعا قاعدة بتتفرجي علينا انت و صاحبتك و المزااااااااااج عااااااااااال و بتضحكي من قلبك

 
 
 


عموما..بجد بجد 
حلقة جمييييييييلة جدا 
و انا ضحكت فيها كتييييييييييير

 
 



خدي الوردة دي الاول 

 
 


يمامة الغالية  :f2:  
برافو عليكي بجد
انا مبسوطى جدا اني عرفت الجانب المرح من شخصيتك..و لو انه مش جديد 


عبيييييييييييييييييير


" اخدة بالك من الاسود الغميق االي مكتوب به اسمك "؟؟؟



جملة واحدة بس 
هي اللي هتعبر عن اللي جوايا 



حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا شييييييييييييييييخة!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
>  
> لا بجد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
>  
> اليماااااااااااااامة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...




برررررررررىء بررررررررررررىء بررررررررررررررىء
براغيت ونومووووووووووووووووس
على رأى اللمبى
برررررررررررررررررررررررررررررىء

ليه يا ايمى بس
هو انا عملت حاااااااااااااااجة
بتحسبنى عليا كمان
مكنش العشم يا ام ادهم
دا احنا بينا جمبرى وسمك وسيبيا يا شيخه
رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووحى ومتتاخريش على رأى كابو  :: 

فيننننننننننننننننك يا يمامة
طيرتى كدا اوام اوام  :3: 
طيب الحقتى اختك حبيبتك عااااااااااااااااااع

ياترى انتى فين يا اوختشى
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

:33:   :33:   :33:   :33:   :33: 

*أتوقععععع ... أتوقععععع*

*شاعر الرومانسية* 

*  *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

انا قلت بس ادخل اطل واصبح
بشخصيتى ..من انا؟
ههههههههههههه
يا صباح الفل
وبعد ما الحقيقةبانت
5 دقايق ارجعلكوا
أغير هدوم الشغل
ايمو
انتى فين يا ايمو؟؟؟
شكلها جالها البرى برى بجد يا عبير

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حمدلله على السلامة يا من انا يا جامد
غير هدوم الشغل وهات هدوم تتحمل الضرب  ::

----------


## اليمامة

اهلا اهلا
معلش بقى هما اللى قالولى اعمل كدة
هههههههههههه
جيتلك يا عبير
اخد معاكى العلقة
بس هما قلبهم ابيض
وفاهمين اصول الشغل
برضة عند وعدى يا ايمان
هاجيبلك الطيارة...هههههههه
كان عندك حق
فراشة او يمامة
المهم فيه طيران
ههههههه
اما انت يا ايمان
مخمنتيش خالص انى ممكن اكون انا؟
لية بقى..؟؟
باعرف اهذر والله
اصل انا مش من زمان اوى
انا من الايام دى
.....بجد استمتعت معاكوا
وفعلا كنت خايفة اوى
اتارينى عندى مواهب انا معرفهاش
وعبير اكتشفتها
ههههههههههه
باشكر كل اللى شارك..بجد اسعدتونى
ومبروك عليكى التقييم يا ايمان
والله العظيم بجد كنت صعبانة عليا
وكلكوا 
كان نفسى اصرخ واقول كفاية يا عبير
انا اليمامة
بس فعلا عبير بتحبكوا اوى
هههههههههه
اادهوها هى العلقة بقى
دمتم بكل خير

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *أتوقععععع ... أتوقععععع*
> 
> *شاعر الرومانسية* 
> 
> *  *


ايووووووووووووووون هو دا  :: 
كمل كمل يادوك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباح الفل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الله عليكى يا إيمو يا جااااااااااامد  ::p: 

أنا لهاااااااااااا

راجعه تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى أفش غلى فيكى يا يمامه

ال يمامه ال

قولى ديناصور

قولى شجرة لبخ  :: 

ماااااااشي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نيهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

فين الطياره يا ال إيييه يمامه؟

----------


## اليمامة

يالهووووووى
الرحمة يا ايمان
اهو دا اللى كنت عاملة حسابة وقلقانة منه
معلش بقى ايمو
اديكى طلعتى بتقييم
بس مفيش حد احسن من حد 
انا برضة خدت تقييم
شوفتى بقى بعض المصائب 
بتجيب تقييمات
هههههههه
بصى يا ايمان
اعملى كل اللى نفسك فية
صرخى وشدى شعرك وقطعى هدومك
وانا هاستحمل
اللى اتعمل فيكى مش شوية
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## لمسه

مبرووووووووك ايمى والله تستهلى اجمل تقيم ياقلبى 

الف الف مبروووووووووووك

ياما كان نفسىىى بس يلاا بقااااااااا


امتعتينا بجد يابيرووووووو

اموااااااه

----------


## عصام كابو

> ايووووووووووووووون هو دا 
> كمل كمل يادوك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صباح الفل


*صباح الفل يا بيرو*

*طب ده انا لسه كان عندى خمستلاف تسعمية و تلاتشر  توقع لسه مش قولتهم*

*ليه كده تخلصى الموضوع بسرعه يا عبير..*

*ادونا فرصتنا بقى * 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## عصام كابو

*إيماااااااااان... مش بقولك أروبه  * 

*يا بنتى ده انا لسانى ورم من كتر ما بقولك مبروك     .. * 

*ده مش حقد ولا حاجة* 

*بس المرة الجاية بقى خدى بالك من نفسك و عدى عيالك كل يوم الصبح و بالليل  * 

*  * 

*بجد بجد .. الف مبروك يا إيمان *

----------


## عصام كابو

*استاذة يمامة  * 

*ده انت عملتى فينا عمايل.. دوختينا بجد * 

*بس بجد كانت حلقة جميلة جدا و  ضحكت فيها جامد جداً*

*تحياتى*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*ايه دة الحلقه خلاويص 
وطلعت اليمااااااااااااامه انا ما لحقتش الحلقه عدووووووووها من الاول 
ههههههههههههههههههه بس اعتقد ايمان هتروح فيها

يلا نعمل ايه  ربنا يهده زي ما هد السلم لم لم لم 
مبروك يا ايمي فعلا اروبه ولا كرومبو في زمانه 
شاطوره يا يمامه لعبتيهم على الشناكل 

دة انتي خليتي دكتور عصام الي ما بيدخلش الا كل سنه مره يدخل كل يوم اهو 
ما حلصتش في التاريخ 
بس حقيقي برافووووووووووو
اما انتي يا عبير فطبعاااااااا مش برافوووووووووو 
مش عارفه ليه بس هو كدة غلاسه 
بس اكيد في سبب وهنكتشفه قريب*

----------


## اليمامة

> *استاذة يمامة  * 
> 
> *ده انت عملتى فينا عمايل.. دوختينا بجد * 
> 
> *بس بجد كانت حلقة جميلة جدا و  ضحكت فيها جامد جداً*
> 
> *تحياتى*


اهلا دكتور عصام
والله مكنتش اقصد
هى جت كدة
تقريبا استلذيت باللعبة 
فطلعت المواهب
هههههههههه
اشكر وجودك الجميل
ودمت دايما بخير

----------


## اليمامة

ازيك يا مى
تصدقى انا مش عارفة اية الشناكل دى
بس لايقة على اللعبة
عموما دى اقل حاجة عندى
هههههههههههههههه
دمتى بخير يا مى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ياحلاوة التقييم وهو منور لوحة التحكم 



 :: 

والله قمر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ايه دة الحلقه خلاويص 
> وطلعت اليمااااااااااااامه انا ما لحقتش الحلقه عدووووووووها من الاول 
> ههههههههههههههههههه بس اعتقد ايمان هتروح فيها
> 
> يلا نعمل ايه  ربنا يهده زي ما هد السلم لم لم لم 
> مبروك يا ايمي فعلا اروبه ولا كرومبو في زمانه 
> شاطوره يا يمامه لعبتيهم على الشناكل 
> 
> دة انتي خليتي دكتور عصام الي ما بيدخلش الا كل سنه مره يدخل كل يوم اهو 
> ...


ايوووووووووووون نبتدى من الاول صحححححححححححح  :: 
نورتى متأخر ياهانم
شطبنا الحلقة  ::mm:: 




> ياحلاوة التقييم وهو منور لوحة التحكم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> والله قمر


والله هتتجننى قريب بسبب من انا  :: 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## بنت شهريار

فى جمعتنا المباركة








ومع أجمل أيام الأسبوع







طبعا كله قاعد فى بيتهم 

 ::o: 






ولا شغل ولا دراسة
 :Lol2: 








أجازة أجازة أجازة

 :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce: 





روحنا ولفينا وجينا وصحينا

 :W00t1: 




ضيفنا من أجازته اللى مبيتهناش عليها
 ::evil:: 







وطلعنا فوق ونزلنا تحت 

 :Dribble: 






على ما عرفنا نجيب ضيفنا من الدوشة اللى عنده

 :Busted Red: 







مع ان المشوار بعيد






بس ضيفنا دايما مننا قريب








ويارب يارب يكون فى الحلقة شديد







اصلى عارفة قلبه الطيب







ومنتظرة انتوا كمان تعرفوة 






ومعانااااااااا




ضيفنااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا*






اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

*مـن أنا؟؟*






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...

الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




التخمينات للعضو ثلاث مرات فقط
والتخمين الرابع هيحسب للى بعده



التخمين يكون بشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

*(( اتوقع فلان ))*




ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة


اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )




ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة




والتوقع يتم بعد أن يبدأ الضيف بالإجابة عن الأسئلة
وممنوع التوقع التخمينى




ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا



ونحن معك

متابعوووووووووووووون



اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

----------


## غادة جاد

يا سلام يا بيرو

وحشتيني
ووالله وحشني موضوع من أنا جداً

عودٌ أحمد يا عبير





أهلاً بحضرتك يا من أنا 
جمعة مباركة
وصباح الخير

----------


## اليمامة

الله يا عبير..وفى يوم الجمعة!!
دى مبقتش أجازة..
طيب معلش
كلة علشان خاطرك يهون
وحمدلله على السلامة
.............
صباح الفل حضرة المحترم من أنا
جمعه مباركة عليك يا فندم
وياله اتمتع شوية قبل ما نقفشك..
ههههههههههههههه
دى جمعة لذيذة بشكل..،

----------


## بنت شهريار

غدغووووووووووووود وحشتينى جدا جدا 
جيت وجبتلك من انا اهو
انا عارفاكى مش هتضيعى التقييم
صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على يددددددددددددددددددى التقييمات كلها  :: 

اتمنى الحلقة تنال اعجابكم
 :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

> على يددددددددددددددددددى التقييمات كلها


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



استني بقى لما أبطل ضحك أنا كمان

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ازيك ياعبير ،، 
انا فى الانتظار لمعرفه العضو  :f:  كل عام وانتى بخير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق يا كريم
اصطبحنا واصبح الملك لله
واجرى ياابن ادم جرى الوحوش ياتلحق الاتوبيس يا متلحقوش

وحدووووووه

----------


## tamerbeshr

اتوقع 
اتوقع
اتوقع 
مش عارف حستنى شويه
مرحب يا من انا الجديد
ويا ريت تسهلها شويه
بلاش شغل اللف والدوران لان اللي بيلف بيدوخ وبيقع واسال اللي قبلك
ومقدما هديه للي حيكسب

----------


## thereallove

يا مسهل يارب 

جمعه مباركه علي الجميع 

وفي انتظار العضو الجديد

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم




مبدئيا يا جماعة


من فضلكوا


حد يخرّج إيمان ( أخت ضابط شرطة ) من هنا


احنا مبنتهناش على تقيمات و لا حل بسببها  :: 


ها؟؟؟



خرجت؟؟

ماشي


نشوف بأة بنت أبوها جيبالها مين معاها؟؟




بتقول انه بعيييييييييد


مشغول



طيب



ممممممممممممممم

و ان كنت أشك..العضو مننا يا جماعة بيفضل طيب طول ما هو بعيد عن عبير


هي تجيبه بس الموضوع ده


أجاركم الله!!!!!!!!!!!!



عموما.........ده ترحيب بس

بمن أنا


و يلا.........بعبير بالمرة



في الانتظار


 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الله يا عبير..وفى يوم الجمعة!!
> دى مبقتش أجازة..
> طيب معلش
> كلة علشان خاطرك يهون
> وحمدلله على السلامة
> .............
> صباح الفل حضرة المحترم من أنا
> جمعه مباركة عليك يا فندم
> وياله اتمتع شوية قبل ما نقفشك..
> ...


اهلا اهلا بمن أنا السابقة
ادى الخبرة للضيف بقى  :: 
طبعا معاكى السسسسسسسسسسسسر 

نورتى الحلقة حبيبتى
يارب تنال اعجابكم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> استني بقى لما أبطل ضحك أنا كمان


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بكدب انا يعنى  :: 




> ازيك ياعبير ،، 
> انا فى الانتظار لمعرفه العضو  كل عام وانتى بخير


ازيك يا زيزو
نورت الحلقة
احنا مش عاوزينك منتظر
احنا عاوزينك تلحق التقييم
الناس هنا مفترررررررررررررررررريين
انا قلتلك اهو
ومش هقول اسامى بس احترس من اخت ضابط شرطة  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههه





> يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق يا كريم
> اصطبحنا واصبح الملك لله
> واجرى ياابن ادم جرى الوحوش ياتلحق الاتوبيس يا متلحقوش
> 
> وحدووووووه


لاااااااااااااا اله الا الله
وان ملحقتش الاتوبيس خدلك تاااااااااااااااااااااااكسى 




> اتوقع 
> اتوقع
> اتوقع 
> مش عارف حستنى شويه
> مرحب يا من انا الجديد
> ويا ريت تسهلها شويه
> بلاش شغل اللف والدوران لان اللي بيلف بيدوخ وبيقع واسال اللي قبلك
> ومقدما هديه للي حيكسب


ايووووووووووووووون اسال اللى قبلك
نورت الحلقة دكتور تامر
جاوب انت وعلينا الهدية





> يا مسهل يارب 
> 
> جمعه مباركه علي الجميع 
> 
> وفي انتظار العضو الجديد


متررررررررررر احمد ولكم ولكم
يالا حضر اسئلتك وهجومك
وتكسب القضية قصدى الحلقة  :: 




> يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مبدئيا يا جماعة
> 
> 
> من فضلكوا
> ...


 انا اسمى مكتوووووووووووووووووووب  :: 
ايمان لازقة هنا يا امى
متحاوليششششششششششششششش
ياعينى يا ايمو القرررررررررررر نازل عليكى ياحبيبتى
وياريته بيحوق  :: 


صباح الفل يا ايمى
وحشتينى

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياترى انت فين يا من انا  :: 
صحوووووووووووووووووووووووة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اهلا بنت شهريار 

اهلا بموضوعك الجميل 

بصى كده من الاخر 

انا عرفت من انا مين هو قالى من اول رسالة اتفقتى معاه عن الحلقة 

بس انا مش عاوز التقييم 

عاوز كيلو فسيخ على شم النسيم 
وكيلو سردين 
وكيلو مشبك دمياطى 

ايه رايك يا عبير 
متفقين 

اه نسيت اقولك 

زودى شوية انا عاااااااااااارف انك كريمة 

علشان عازم مى مؤمن وندى الايام وزهراء

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اهلا بنت شهريار 
> 
> اهلا بموضوعك الجميل 
> 
> بصى كده من الاخر 
> 
> انا عرفت من انا مين هو قالى من اول رسالة اتفقتى معاه عن الحلقة 
> 
> بس انا مش عاوز التقييم 
> ...


مسيووووووووووووو نادر ياولكم ياولكم
طيب قولى هو قالك مين 
وهتلاقى بتاع الدنيفانى بيخبط على باب بيتكم بالطلبات  :: 

دا انا ممضياة على شيكات ووصلات امانة
علشان ممكن يبعتلك فى ميييييييييييييييييييينت  :: 

نورت الحلقة اخى العزيز

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اهلاااااااااااااااا
منورة يا عبير

منور يا من انا 


اوعي يكون من انا هوا بيسو يا بيري ازعل اوي  ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مبدئيا يا جماعة
> 
> 
> من فضلكوا
> ...


 
 :: 
كايده العزال أنا من يومى إيوا آه.... إيوا آه

يخرجوا مين يا دكتووووووووووووووووره

لايمكن أبدا

دونت تاتش مي

إنتى مش عارفه أنا مييييييييييييييييييييين؟

يعنى هاكون مين يعنى  :Ouch:   !!!!!!!  :Ouch: 

يلا

ماعلينا

هاعمل نفسي مش واخده بالى

نيهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااي

 ::p:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انتي هنا يا رجل الكي كي 
ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي 
نهارك مش فايت يا ايمي .. خلي من انا و ببنت ابوها ينفعوكي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا
عامل إيه؟
الشوق الشوق  ::$: 
مشتاق مشتاق  ::$: 
بلوبيف بلوبيف  ::$: 

 ::   :: 

من طرف أختك إيمان  :: 


مسجل في المنتدى من سنة كام؟
اسمك عربي ولا انجليزى؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انتي هنا يا رجل الكي كي 
> ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي 
> نهارك مش فايت يا ايمي .. خلي من انا و ببنت ابوها ينفعوكي


ولا إنتى اللى هاتنفعينى  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*جود إيفيننج ايفري بودي

إستعنا على الشقا بالله*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا سلام يا بيرو
> 
> وحشتيني
> ووالله وحشني موضوع من أنا جداً
> 
> عودٌ أحمد يا عبير
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ويلكم ميس غادة
جمعة مباركة عليكى انت كمان
و صباح الجود مورننج

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الله يا عبير..وفى يوم الجمعة!!
> دى مبقتش أجازة..
> طيب معلش
> كلة علشان خاطرك يهون
> وحمدلله على السلامة
> .............
> صباح الفل حضرة المحترم من أنا
> جمعه مباركة عليك يا فندم
> وياله اتمتع شوية قبل ما نقفشك..
> ...


صباح الجود مورننج اليمامة و جمعة مباركة

اوكى هاروح اتمتع شوية قبل ما تقفشونى
شكلك كدة لسه مشوفتيش التوقيع الجديد 
بصى تحت كده شوية
جود باي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> غدغووووووووووووود وحشتينى جدا جدا 
> جيت وجبتلك من انا اهو
> انا عارفاكى مش هتضيعى التقييم
> صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> على يددددددددددددددددددى التقييمات كلها 
> 
> اتمنى الحلقة تنال اعجابكم



تقييم مين يا بنت شهريار.. التقييم ده هايكون ليا انا ان شاء الله

ده بكل تواضع طبعاً

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> استني بقى لما أبطل ضحك أنا كمان



الشاطر اللى يضحك فى النهاية ميس غادة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ازيك ياعبير ،، 
> انا فى الانتظار لمعرفه العضو  كل عام وانتى بخير


ويلكم زيزو يا زيزو
انا كمان فى الانتظار

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق يا كريم
> اصطبحنا واصبح الملك لله
> واجرى ياابن ادم جرى الوحوش ياتلحق الاتوبيس يا متلحقوش
> 
> وحدووووووه


لا اله الا الله
ويلكم اخت ضابط شرطة
شكلك مش هاتلحقى الاتوبيس
اوعى السريع

----------


## اليمامة

> صباح الجود مورننج اليمامة و جمعة مباركة
> 
> اوكى هاروح اتمتع شوية قبل ما تقفشونى
> شكلك كدة لسه مشوفتيش التوقيع الجديد 
> بصى تحت كده شوية
> جود باي


الله..الله..الله
كاتش يو اف آى كان..!!
طييييييييييييييب
قولى بقى..
حضرتك انثى واللا مذكر..؟
وهنا من زمان؟
انت بتتكلم لغات؟
جاوب ورجعالك..

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اتوقع 
> اتوقع
> اتوقع 
> مش عارف حستنى شويه
> مرحب يا من انا الجديد
> ويا ريت تسهلها شويه
> بلاش شغل اللف والدوران لان اللي بيلف بيدوخ وبيقع واسال اللي قبلك
> ومقدما هديه للي حيكسب



ويلكم تامر بشر
انا الف و ادور 
لا ابدا 
انا شخصية ستريت فوروارد و ماليش فى الدوخة دى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا مسهل يارب 
> 
> جمعه مباركه علي الجميع 
> 
> وفي انتظار العضو الجديد



ويلكم امبراطور
انا كمان فى انتظارك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مشرف ولا عضو؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مبدئيا يا جماعة
> 
> 
> من فضلكوا
> ...



ويلكم ايمان الشامى
يالا بقى شدى حيلك
انا كمان فى انتظارك
جود باي

----------


## اليمامة

لذيذ اوى من انا الحلقة دى يا ايمى؟
واللا انتى اية رأيك..؟
هههههههههههه
راجل كووول بجد
يلا يا ايمان طلعى المعاميع...

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا اهلا بمن أنا السابقة
> ادى الخبرة للضيف بقى 
> طبعا معاكى السسسسسسسسسسسسر 
> 
> نورتى الحلقة حبيبتى
> يارب تنال اعجابكم


ويلكم مرة تانية بنت شهريار
ربنا يسهل و ناخد الاكسبيرينس واحدة واحدة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياترى انت فين يا من انا 
> صحوووووووووووووووووووووووة


اى ام هير بنت شهريار

----------


## اليمامة

واضح جدا انك عايز تفهمنا انك متخصص لغة انجليزية
يبقى ممكن العادى بتاعك مش كدة
واللا كدة؟
واللا اية بالضبط؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلا بنت شهريار 
> 
> اهلا بموضوعك الجميل 
> 
> بصى كده من الاخر 
> 
> انا عرفت من انا مين هو قالى من اول رسالة اتفقتى معاه عن الحلقة 
> 
> بس انا مش عاوز التقييم 
> ...


ويلكم اسكندرانى
انت نسيت الرنجة 
بليز دونت فورجيت مى فى الاكلة دى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اهلاااااااااااااااا
> منورة يا عبير
> 
> منور يا من انا 
> 
> 
> اوعي يكون من انا هوا بيسو يا بيري ازعل اوي



ويلكم مصراوية جدا
انتى اللى منورة
بس مين بيسو ده؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> لذيذ اوى من انا الحلقة دى يا ايمى؟
> واللا انتى اية رأيك..؟
> هههههههههههه
> راجل كووول بجد
> يلا يا ايمان طلعى المعاميع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس واحده واحده بس

أنا لها

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من أنا
> عامل إيه؟
> الشوق الشوق 
> مشتاق مشتاق 
> بلوبيف بلوبيف 
> 
>  
> 
> من طرف أختك إيمان 
> ...


ثانكس على الفيلنجز الجميلة دى اخت ضابط شرطة
ده انت بستدرجينى بقى
اوكى
تاريخ التسجيل سبتمبر 2004
بس مش عارف يوم كام اكساكتلى عشان مش انا اللى سجلت العضوية
اسمى زى ما انت شايفة بالعربية

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أهلااااااااااااااا
ياصفايح الزبده السايحه براميل القشطه النايحه

يا من أنا
أقصد شخصيتك الحقيقيه
سجلت إمتى بالمنتدى؟؟؟
واسمك عربي ولا انجليزى
ومن كام مقطع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> الله..الله..الله
> كاتش يو اف آى كان..!!
> طييييييييييييييب
> قولى بقى..
> حضرتك انثى واللا مذكر..؟
> وهنا من زمان؟
> انت بتتكلم لغات؟
> جاوب ورجعالك..



تمام كده شوفتى التوقيع يا ايمان
ورينا الهمة بقى
انا هنا من زمان و طبعا باتكلم لغات الا لو اعتبرتى اللغة العربية مش لغات
انثى بقى ولا مذكر يا ترى انت شايفه ايه؟
سى يو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مشرف ولا عضو؟؟؟


المشرف اصلا عضو و العضو ممكن يبقى مشرف 
الاتنين ذا سيم اخت ضابط شرطة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لذيذ اوى من انا الحلقة دى يا ايمى؟
> واللا انتى اية رأيك..؟
> هههههههههههه
> راجل كووول بجد
> يلا يا ايمان طلعى المعاميع...


اخجلتم تواضعنا 
ثانك يو اليمامة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> واضح جدا انك عايز تفهمنا انك متخصص لغة انجليزية
> يبقى ممكن العادى بتاعك مش كدة
> واللا كدة؟
> واللا اية بالضبط؟


عادى ولا تخصص

إت ميكس نو ديفرنس

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياختششششششششى على الاجابات المباشرة والطاعة العمياااااااااااااااااء
الله عليك يا من انا  :: 


هل لك اقارب فى المنتدى ؟؟
وهل تقابلت شخصيا مع أحد من اعضاء المنتدى ؟؟

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

معرفش ليه ماى هارت حاسس انها مى مؤمن

اذن التوقع الاول مى مؤمن

و مساء الفل يا عبير

مساء الفل يا من انا

مساء الفل للجميع

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الفل مسيوووووووو ليدر
هاو ار يو
حلقة حلقة اللغات دى  :: 
يارب تكون فاين يافندم

يا من انا يااااااااااااااااااااابو بندقية
قولى قولى .. هل أخدت مخالفات قبل كدا او تقييمات سالبة  ::  ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلااااااااااااااا
> ياصفايح الزبده السايحه براميل القشطه النايحه
> 
> يا من أنا
> أقصد شخصيتك الحقيقيه
> سجلت إمتى بالمنتدى؟؟؟
> واسمك عربي ولا انجليزى
> ومن كام مقطع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



أهااا
اى كان اندر ستاند يو  أخت ضابط شرطة
انا سجلت فى المنتدى قبلك بشوية
ابوت ماى نيم 
فهو طبعاً اسم عربى يعنى تفتكرى مثلا هايكون مايكل ولا جون؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياختششششششششى على الاجابات المباشرة والطاعة العمياااااااااااااااااء
> الله عليك يا من انا 
> 
> 
> هل لك اقارب فى المنتدى ؟؟
> وهل تقابلت شخصيا مع أحد من اعضاء المنتدى ؟؟



ثانكس دوتر أوف شهريار

طبعا كل اعضاء المنتدى اخوة و اخوات لي
أى هوب انى اقابلهم كله

----------


## مي مؤمن

*
عبيرررررررررررررررررر اخيراااااااااااااااا
ظهر من اناااااااااااااااا ؟؟ وهنكتشف بس حد يمسك ايماااااااااااااااااااان بدل ما اموتها 




			
				اه نسيت اقولك 

زودى شوية انا عاااااااااااارف انك كريمة 

علشان عازم مى مؤمن وندى الايام وزهراء
			
		

يخليك لينا يا استاذ نادر هو الي ما اكلنا هو هو الي مظبطنا هو 





			
				ويلكم اسكندرانى
انت نسيت الرنجة 
بليز دونت فورجيت مى فى الاكلة دى
			
		

انت جييييييييييييييييت يا من انا ؟؟
لا هو قالك انه هيعزم مي مش هينساها 
شكر على التاكيد مسيو من انا ؟؟

انا حاسه اني اعررررررررررررررفك كويس 

طيب هسال انت عايش جوه مصر ولا بره مصر زي حالاتنا متغربين 
دة سؤال كدة على السريع وهرجع تاني 
انتظرني مسيو من انا*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> السلام عليكم
> 
> معرفش ليه ماى هارت حاسس انها مى مؤمن
> 
> اذن التوقع الاول مى مؤمن
> 
> و مساء الفل يا عبير
> 
> مساء الفل يا من انا
> ...



عليكم السلام و مساء الفل استاذ ليدر
يور هارت احساسه مش مظبوط
تراى أجين لاتر

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				السلام عليكم

معرفش ليه ماى هارت حاسس انها مى مؤمن

اذن التوقع الاول مى مؤمن

و مساء الفل يا عبير

مساء الفل يا من انا

مساء الفل للجميع
			
		

لا مش انااااااااااااااااااااا
انا لسه ما بقتش من بلاد الفرنجه 
ههههههههههههههههه 

انا اول توقع هقول دكتور عصام كابو 
واجري على الله*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساء الفل مسيوووووووو ليدر
> هاو ار يو
> حلقة حلقة اللغات دى 
> يارب تكون فاين يافندم
> 
> يا من انا يااااااااااااااااااااابو بندقية
> قولى قولى .. هل أخدت مخالفات قبل كدا او تقييمات سالبة  ؟؟



مش مهم اللى فات يا بنت شهريار
اتمنى من كل قلبى انى ماخذش تقييمات نيجاتيف أبدا فى الفيوتشر 
 وياريت فى اخر الموضوع ده تقييم بوزيتيف منك 
اكيد مش هانساه ابدا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> عبيرررررررررررررررررر اخيراااااااااااااااا
> ظهر من اناااااااااااااااا ؟؟ وهنكتشف بس حد يمسك ايماااااااااااااااااااان بدل ما اموتها 
> 
> يخليك لينا يا استاذ نادر هو الي ما اكلنا هو هو الي مظبطنا هو 
> 
> 
> 
> انت جييييييييييييييييت يا من انا ؟؟
> ...



ويلكم مي
مش مهم الواحد عايش فين 
المهم الواحد يعيش سعيد فى اى مكان
اى ويل ويت فور يو مي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> لا مش انااااااااااااااااااااا
> انا لسه ما بقتش من بلاد الفرنجه 
> ههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> انا اول توقع هقول دكتور عصام كابو 
> واجري على الله*


و هو فى حد قال انى من بلاد الفرنجة يا اخت مي
تراى اجين

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اى جيس 
ان من انا هو 
ذا ايسترن بيرد
اي طائر الشرق

----------


## مي مؤمن

*



			
				و هو فى حد قال انى من بلاد الفرنجة يا اخت مي
تراى اجين
			
		

تراي اجين انا 
اعرف تراي وباي 

دي عضله جديدة اسمها اجين 
طيب وظيفة حضرتك ايه يا من انا ؟؟*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

و الآن



بعد استماعنا لأونكل من انا




اللي عملنا فيها رئيس مباحث طنطا



و مش راضي يرد رد واحد يقول فيه معلومة مفيدة




كلنا نرا جع يا حلوين..الكلمات الجديدة اللي خدناهاانهارده



ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


كتبتوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شاطرين


نسأل بأة الأستاذ المفتكس..و اراهنكوا انه ناجح في الانجليزي بالعافية في الثانوية العامة




ياااااااااااا من انت


قولي...




مقيم في مصر و لا برة مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مضاف عندي في قايمة الأصدقاء و لا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟


نلت شرف مقابلتي فيس تو فيس و لا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



يلا...جووووووو هووووووم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اى جيس 
> ان من انا هو 
> ذا ايسترن بيرد
> اي طائر الشرق



يور جيس إز نوت كورريكت مصراوية جدا
تراى اجين لاتر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> تراي اجين انا 
> اعرف تراي وباي 
> 
> دي عضله جديدة اسمها اجين 
> طيب وظيفة حضرتك ايه يا من انا ؟؟*



لا يا ميس مى 
اجين دى العضلة اللى فى النص
أبوت ماى جوب 
فأنا اعمل لصالح الناس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> و الآن
> 
> 
> 
> بعد استماعنا لأونكل من انا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



طيب واحدة واحدة يا ايمان
انا هجاوب بس من غير ضرب


انا من ساعة ما لبست هدوم من انا و انا اقيم فى المنتدى و بالتحديد فى هذا الموضوع
ويا ريت يكون لى عظيم الشرف و تضعينى فى قايمة اصدقاءك و كمان يشرفنى انى اقابلك وجهاً لوجه

كده تمام مافيش ولا كلمة انجليزى اهو

إكسكيوز مي بقى
اى ويل جو هوم أكوردنج تو يور أوردر

----------


## اسكندرانى

دكتور مصطفى احنا معادنا بتاع يوم السبت اتاجل ليوم الاتنين ولا التلات 
مساء الفل

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

****


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أختى الطيبة من أنــــــــــــــــــا 



منور االمنتدى ولو ممكن تاريخ تسجيلك بالمنتدى أو على الأقل أى عام قمت بالاشتراك معنا 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 



*****

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

****


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أختى الطيبة من أنــــــــــــــــــا 



منور االمنتدى ولو ممكن تاريخ تسجيلك بالمنتدى أو على الأقل أى عام قمت بالاشتراك معنا 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 



*****

----------


## a_leader

صباح الخير يا من انا 

كده برضو تخللينى اجيب تيتشر يا من انا ؟ ماله الايطالى يعنى ؟

عموماااااااا

الاحساس التانى

اتوقع من انا يكون ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة

هاااااااا

كده حلو ولا طلعت اوت دى كمان ؟  ::-s: 

 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

جوووووووووووووووود مورررررررررررررررررررننج عليكم 
الله عليك يا من انا يا متمكن
ايوة كدا دوخهم دوخهم

فينك افتكاساااااااااااااااتكم ياناس 
اربع صفحات ومعرفتوش حتى مذكر ولا مؤنث
والله تستاهل قييمين مش واحد يا من انا  :: 


قولى قولى
اعزب ام متزوج ؟؟
هل تعووووووووول ؟؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> دكتور مصطفى احنا معادنا بتاع يوم السبت اتاجل ليوم الاتنين ولا التلات 
> مساء الفل


استاذ اسكندراني
اى ويل اسك د. مصطفى و هقولك
مساء الجود نايت

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ****
> 
> 
>  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> أختى الطيبة من أنــــــــــــــــــا 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ويلكم استاذ اشرف
انا سجلت بعد حضرتك بكام سنة كدة
و طبعا لن انسى ان اقول
لا اله الا الله.. محمد رسول الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباح الخير يا من انا 
> 
> كده برضو تخللينى اجيب تيتشر يا من انا ؟ ماله الايطالى يعنى ؟
> 
> عموماااااااا
> 
> الاحساس التانى
> 
> اتوقع من انا يكون ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة
> ...



جود مورننج مستر ليدر
لو تحب اتكلم ايطالى مفيش مانع
الفيلنج التانى برضة نوت كورريكت
جراتسيا سنيوري

----------


## اليمامة

> استاذ اسكندراني
> اى ويل اسك د. مصطفى و هقولك
> مساء الجود نايت


جود نايت اية بس يا بنى..
يبقى شكلك كدة برا مصر
فيه فارق توقيت عندك جامد
واللا دى اصول اللعبة؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> جوووووووووووووووود مورررررررررررررررررررننج عليكم 
> الله عليك يا من انا يا متمكن
> ايوة كدا دوخهم دوخهم
> 
> فينك افتكاساااااااااااااااتكم ياناس 
> اربع صفحات ومعرفتوش حتى مذكر ولا مؤنث
> والله تستاهل قييمين مش واحد يا من انا 
> 
> 
> ...



جود مورننج دوتر اوف شهريار
انا دوختهم؟؟
لا دول هم اللى دوخونى باسئلتهم
بالنسية لموضوع الزواج
اى وونت تو نو 
انت عندك عروسة ولا عريس ليا؟

----------


## اليمامة

أة
يعنى بترد على حسب التحية
لا والله عاقل
طيب قولى انا أعرفك..
يعنى مثلا دخلنا فى موضوعات مع بعض
او مثلا عندى فى القايمة اياها..
طيب حتى زمايل..؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياترى انت فييييييييييين يا من انا  :: 
فى العمل ام فى المطبخ ام بتحمى العيال ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> جود مورننج دوتر اوف شهريار
> انا دوختهم؟؟
> لا دول هم اللى دوخونى باسئلتهم
> بالنسية لموضوع الزواج
> اى وونت تو نو 
> انت عندك عروسة ولا عريس ليا؟


انا عندى الاتنين واللى هيعرفك هجيبله العريس والعروسة  ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

*صباح الخير 
يا من انا ؟؟؟
من انا انت تعرفني شخصيا 
باي انجليش يو نو مي 

علشان اللغات الحيه الي عندك بس 
بس هنعرفوووووووووووووك يعني هنعرفووووووووووووووووك*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> صباح الخير يا من انا 
> 
> كده برضو تخللينى اجيب تيتشر يا من انا ؟ ماله الايطالى يعنى ؟
> 
> عموماااااااا
> 
> الاحساس التانى
> 
> اتوقع من انا يكون ايمان اخت ضابط شرطة
> ...



 :O O: 

بعد إذنك يا بيرو

ان ان تاتششششششششششششششششششششش

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

طب بليز بليز بليز

اسم حضرتك من كام مقطع؟؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::sorry::  حسدونى وباين في عينيهم  ::sorry::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايوووووووووووووووووووووووون اتحسدتشى والنبى يا اوختشى 
كله من ام ادهم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

رقيتك واسترقيتك يا إيمان من عين كل اللى شافوا التقييمات نازله ترف عليكى وماصلوش عالنبي  :Wacko: 

 :W00t1: التوقع الأول شعاع من نور :W00t1:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> جود نايت اية بس يا بنى..
> يبقى شكلك كدة برا مصر
> فيه فارق توقيت عندك جامد
> واللا دى اصول اللعبة؟


الإجابة موجودة فى يور نيكست ريبلاي اليمامة




> أة
> يعنى بترد على حسب التحية
> لا والله عاقل


ثانكس




> طيب قولى انا أعرفك..
> يعنى مثلا دخلنا فى موضوعات مع بعض
> او مثلا عندى فى القايمة اياها..
> طيب حتى زمايل..؟



الأنسرز بالترتيب

نعم
نعم
أي دونت نو أي قائمة أنت تقصديها
لا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياترى انت فييييييييييين يا من انا 
> فى العمل ام فى المطبخ ام بتحمى العيال ؟؟؟


هاااااااي
أي ام هير يا بنت شهريار

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انا عندى الاتنين واللى هيعرفك هجيبله العريس والعروسة


أي أم وايتنج

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *صباح الخير 
> يا من انا ؟؟؟
> من انا انت تعرفني شخصيا 
> باي انجليش يو نو مي 
> 
> علشان اللغات الحيه الي عندك بس 
> بس هنعرفوووووووووووووك يعني هنعرفووووووووووووووووك*



جود مورننج ميس مي
ايوة طبعا اعرفك بات نوت بيرسونالي
سي يو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طب بليز بليز بليز
> 
> اسم حضرتك من كام مقطع؟؟؟؟


اوكي هو فى الواقع مقطوع تو بيسيز

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> رقيتك واسترقيتك يا إيمان من عين كل اللى شافوا التقييمات نازله ترف عليكى وماصلوش عالنبي 
> 
> التوقع الأول شعاع من نور



سماح سماح يا اخواننا ياللى تحت الارض
شكلك اتعملك عمل و اندفن فى قاعة فك التكشيرة يا اخت ضابط شرطة

للأسف التوقع نوت كورريكت

----------


## مي مؤمن

*امممممممممممممم شكلك هتتعبنى يا من انا ؟؟
هل لديك عدواه مسبقه مع عصابة حماده وتوتو الشهيره ؟؟؟؟

اكتر قاعه بتخشها ايه ؟؟

انت من انهي بلد في مصر  مثال اهو 
انا مصريه اسكندرانيه 
انت مصري ايه بقى 
اكمل الفراغ 

منك لبايعين البطاطا يالي في بالي 

عمو  من انا ؟؟
سيو يو لايتر 
دونت بي لات*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *امممممممممممممم شكلك هتتعبنى يا من انا ؟؟
> هل لديك عدواه مسبقه مع عصابة حماده وتوتو الشهيره ؟؟؟؟
> 
> اكتر قاعه بتخشها ايه ؟؟
> 
> انت من انهي بلد في مصر  مثال اهو 
> انا مصريه اسكندرانيه 
> انت مصري ايه بقى 
> اكمل الفراغ 
> ...



الأنسرز بالترتيب

لا يوجد عداوة على الاطلاق
لا ادخل الأن إلا قاعة فك التكشيرة
مصرى قاهري

جود باي ميس مي

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

لالالالالالالالالالا


خلونا نعترف يا جماعة

احنا راجعنا انجليزي كفاية جدااااااااااااا



يعني احنا مديونين لمن هو


بشئ و شويات و الله



انا برده هحسدك يا ايمي..ايه يعني التقيمات نازلة زي المطر!!!!!!!!!لا ..اخس عليكي اخي


لا بجد..اخس عليكي اخس


طيب ده عندي سطر مربعات خضرا يسد نور الشمس


سيبك من كلام عبير خالص..و ان شاء الله ان شاء الله

مش هتعرفيه المرة آدي  :: 




دلوقت يا جماعة اسمعوا ..و عوا


من هو

واضح

انه رجل..مش انثى..و لا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ملوش في الرغي..و تقريبا داخل اللعبة دي غصب..او عبير ماسكة عليه حاجة

تقريبا جاب ملحق انجليزي في الثانوية العامة ..فحب يعوض العقدة دي معانا هنا



ها؟؟سهلتلكوا اوي اهو..

مين بأة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أول توقع

هو




و الله ما اعرف  ::(:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> 
> خلونا نعترف يا جماعة
> 
> احنا راجعنا انجليزي كفاية جدااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الحساب اخر الحلقة يا ايمان







> انا برده هحسدك يا ايمي..ايه يعني التقيمات نازلة زي المطر!!!!!!!!!لا ..اخس عليكي اخي
> 
> 
> لا بجد..اخس عليكي اخس
> 
> 
> طيب ده عندي سطر مربعات خضرا يسد نور الشمس
> 
> 
> ...



النفسنة واضحة.. انا بس باهدي النفوس






> دلوقت يا جماعة اسمعوا ..و عوا
> 
> 
> من هو
> 
> واضح
> 
> انه رجل..مش انثى..و لا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



يا سلام على التوقعات المتينة






> ملوش في الرغي..و تقريبا داخل اللعبة دي غصب..او عبير ماسكة عليه حاجة



إسألي عبير






> تقريبا جاب ملحق انجليزي في الثانوية العامة ..فحب يعوض العقدة دي معانا هنا



مش معقول
عرفتى السر بتاعي ازاي
ماشي انا بعد نهاية الحلقة على طول صاروخ على اقرب طبيب نفساوى 
عشان يفك لى العقدة و الشنيطة دول







> ها؟؟سهلتلكوا اوي اهو..
> 
> مين بأة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



يا سلام على السهولة







> أول توقع
> 
> هو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> و الله ما اعرف



عذراً اخت ايمان
حتى هذه اللحظة لا يوجد عضو فى المنتدى أسمه.. و الله ما اعرف

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

التوقع الثانى

العسل المر


بيرووووووووووووووووووو
أنا عايزه عروسه ورق أعمل فيها دبابيس من العينين وخصووووووووووووووصا من عين حد اسمه زى اسمى  ::

----------


## اليمامة

طيب انا داخلة اتوقع وأمشى لحالى
انت عصفور الشعر يا من أنا؟
صح؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا عندك كام سنه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

مساء الخير يا من انا 

ابعت لى اسمك  على الخاص وخد تقييم منى 
انا  تقييمى 130 مش زى تقييم عبير 70 بس 
ايه رايك

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله انتوا عسسسسسسسسسل

ايمان يا شاااااااااااااااااااااااااااامى
يابنتى الدخول هنا تحت تهديد السلاح
ومش اى اى ولا زى زى اللى يبقى من انا يابنتى
عمومااااااااااااا
علشان انتى حبيبتى بس
دا انتى هتاكلى ضرررررررررررررررب فى نهاية الحلقة  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايمووووووووووووووو
هعملك عروسة ورق كبيرة واكتب عليها ايمان الشامى
ونجيب دبابيس بالهبل ونقعد نخرم فيها انا وانتشى  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

مسيوووووووووووووو نادر
احنا هنقطع على بعض ولا ايه بقققققققققى
مابلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش
بقى تقييمك ب 130 وانا 70 ؟؟

وقعتك كاروهااااااااااااااااااااااتك يا ابن البلد

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامن اناااااااااااااااااااااااا يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابو بسكلته
ممكن لفه ؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



الا مافى كوباية لمونااااااااااااااضة للضيف
فضحتونا يا اهل فك التكشيرة
طيب سنكوشت حتى 

يامن انا عندى الضيافة دى
والحساب يجمع  :: 

قولى بقى قولى 
هل كنت ضيف لحلقات من أنا من قبل
ولا ضيف نيووووووووووووو ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بينى وبينك يا عبير

لولا ان إيمان الشامى كانت من أنا مش من زمان أوى كنت قلت من أنا هى إيمان الشامى
بس تصدقي شكلها من أنا

عموما لو ماتوصلتش للتوقع الثالث هاختارك يا إيمان يا شامى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا

مشاركاتك أد ايه؟
حضرتك عندى في قائمه الأصدقاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كنت غايب ولا موجود في المنتدى على طول؟؟؟

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*ممكن أحط تخمينى ؟*

*يو أر مستر أحمد ناصر*

*رايت أور رونج ؟*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بينى وبينك يا عبير
> 
> لولا ان إيمان الشامى كانت من أنا مش من زمان أوى كنت قلت من أنا هى إيمان الشامى
> بس تصدقي شكلها من أنا
> 
> عموما لو ماتوصلتش للتوقع الثالث هاختارك يا إيمان يا شامى


مع من انا متضمننيش انا شخصيا يا ايمو  ::

----------


## غادة جاد

يا جماعة أنا بقالي كتير قوي 
محدش قيمني والله

يعني محتاجة المساعدة بجد

يعني مافيهاش حاجة يا من أنا
لو تسيب لي المرة دي
وأنت ما شاء الله عليك
التقيمات نازلة عليك من كل حتة

صح ؟؟

ها موافق ؟؟

ديل أور نوت ديل ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

اه يا غادة يا غلبانة انتشى  ::

----------


## غادة جاد

> اه يا غادة يا غلبانة انتشى


 

مش كده والنبي ؟؟؟



قولي له يا عبير
هو يبعت لي اسمه
وأنا على طول مش هاتأخر
عشرين جنيه في ظرف وعلى ملفه الشخصي عدل


وأنا عند كلمتي

----------


## بنت شهريار

انتى عند كلمتك
وانا فى الملف مستنية العشرين جنيه  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

غادااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
شوفتى من أنا

أنا اتجننت خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص

----------


## غادة جاد

> انتى عند كلمتك
> وانا فى الملف مستنية العشرين جنيه


 



*يعني أنتي اللي هاتقولي لي يا بيرو ؟؟؟؟*

*ماشي*


*وأنا لازلت عند كلمتي*



*يعني شوفي كلمتي فين وهاتلاقيني عندها بالضبط*






*ابقي تعالي لي هناك عند كلمتي يا عبير عايزة أشوفك*
*والله وحشتيني*



*ونبقى نتفق هناك*
*أنتي تقولي لي على الاسم*
*وأنا أبعت لك المعلوم على طول*





*بيرو* 
*هو احنا عادي كده بنتفق قدام الناس ؟*
*مش كان أفضل لو الاتفاق تم في السر ولا إيه ؟؟؟*

*على العموم مش هاتفرق*
*احنا ما بنخافش*
*والشخص بيتربط من كلمته*


*بس يا ريت تفكوها شوية* 
*عشان مش عارفة أتحرك*



*واحنا على فكرة بقى*
*لا عقود ولا وصلات أمانة ولا شيكات ولا غيره*
*وأنا كلمتي واحدة*







*يعني ما أعرفش غيرها*





*وجاري ارسال المطلوب بالبريد المستعجل*

*بس قوليلي يا بيرو*
*عايزة العشرة جنيه فكة ولا صحيحة ؟؟؟؟*

*يعني هاتخديها خمسة جنيه جنيهات*
*ولا أربعة جنيه إنصاص*

*بأقول لك إيه*

*معايا اتنين جنيه* 
*تاخدي واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*















*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*ما كنت ساكتة وربنا هاديني*
*بتجري شكلي ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*.*

----------


## غادة جاد

> غادااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> شوفتى من أنا
> 
> أنا اتجننت خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص





اوعي تتجنني يا إيمو

مش احنا


انتي نسيتي ولا إيه  ؟؟؟؟

ولا اكمنه مدارس لغات يعني ؟؟؟
وايه يعني


ولا يهمك



ديتها كورس في السريع في المعهد البريطاني
ونرجع نعرفه على طول


استنيني

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا
نحن في إنتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اوعي تتجنني يا إيمو
> 
> مش احنا
> 
> 
> انتي نسيتي ولا إيه  ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ولا اكمنه مدارس لغات يعني ؟؟؟
> وايه يعني
> ...


عايزه تودينى بلاد الفرنجه يا غودغود  :: 

ال مدارس لغات ال

أنا من مدرسه من بتوع مدرستى نظيفه جميله متطوره وبعرف انجليزى برضه

a apple تفاحه
b ball كوره
c cup فنجااان

بعرف انجليزى ولا لأ؟؟؟

----------


## غادة جاد

> عايزه تودينى بلاد الفرنجه يا غودغود 
> 
> ال مدارس لغات ال
> 
> أنا من مدرسه من بتوع مدرستى نظيفه جميله متطوره وبعرف انجليزى برضه
> 
> a apple تفاحه
> b ball كوره
> c cup فنجااان
> ...


 




ياااااااااه يا إيمو

تفاحة وكورة وفنجان ؟؟؟؟؟

طيب ما أنتي معدية أهو
أمال مالك ؟؟؟


خلاص يا عبير لاقينا المترجم بتاع مستر من أنا 
سُكي على المترجم تقفيل بره اللي كنتي موصية عليه
إيمان هي اللي هاترجم لنا كلام سيادته

دي طلعت مثقفة زيه بالضبط

ما شاء الله

يا حليله
تفاحة وكورة وفنجان !!!!!




يا شيخة خضتيني عليكي



إيمان


كام هير أند ميت ماي فريند .

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

that's all right   ::

----------


## غادة جاد

مستر من أنا

you are late

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> التوقع الثانى
> 
> العسل المر
> 
> 
> بيرووووووووووووووووووو
> أنا عايزه عروسه ورق أعمل فيها دبابيس من العينين وخصووووووووووووووصا من عين حد اسمه زى اسمى



يور جيس إز نوت كورريكت اخت ضابط شرطة

يالنسبة لموضوع الحسد 
الحل الوحيد تجيبى خروف وحيد ابوه متجوز على امه 3 معزات و تدبحيه على باب الموضوع يمكن العقدة تتحل

جود باي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب انا داخلة اتوقع وأمشى لحالى
> انت عصفور الشعر يا من أنا؟
> صح؟



سوري اليمامة
أي آم نوت عصفور الشعر

تراي اجين

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من أنا عندك كام سنه؟؟؟؟؟


ايه السؤال المحرج ده ايمان
ما انت شايفة 
هم كلهم فايف ييرز أونلي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مساء الخير يا من انا 
> 
> ابعت لى اسمك  على الخاص وخد تقييم منى 
> انا  تقييمى 130 مش زى تقييم عبير 70 بس 
> ايه رايك



طيب مش تقوللى الكلام ده على الخاص استاذ اسكندراني
دلوقتى لو عرفتني هاتفضح و هاتبقى جرسة
استرها علينا يا رب

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كووووووووووووووووووول
بيس يا مان 
 ::  
قصداك في خدمة يا من انا يا خوية إلهي يطعمك ما يحرمك 

عاوزة ترجمة الكلام اللي بيتقال في الفيديو ده

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يامن اناااااااااااااااااااااااا يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابو بسكلته
> ممكن لفه ؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> الا مافى كوباية لمونااااااااااااااضة للضيف
> فضحتونا يا اهل فك التكشيرة
> طيب سنكوشت حتى 
> 
> ...



هاى بنت شهريار
شوفتي الناس نازلين فيا اسئلة ولا اسئلة الثانوية العامة
ده انا ريقى نشف من كتر الردود

بالنسبة لسؤالك
انا ضيف للمرة التاسعة و العشرين !!!!!

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> بينى وبينك يا عبير
> 
> لولا ان إيمان الشامى كانت من أنا مش من زمان أوى كنت قلت من أنا هى إيمان الشامى
> بس تصدقي شكلها من أنا
> 
> عموما لو ماتوصلتش للتوقع الثالث هاختارك يا إيمان يا شامى



مش متعودين منك على التردد اخت ضابط شرطة
وي نيد اجابة قاطعة
فى انتظارك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ه احتمال بعيد شوية 
بس ما علينا 
التوقع التاني 
masrawya

إنجي 
نووووووووووووجا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من أنا
> 
> مشاركاتك أد ايه؟
> حضرتك عندى في قائمه الأصدقاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كنت غايب ولا موجود في المنتدى على طول؟؟؟




أؤمري اخت ضابط شرطة
الانسرز بالترتيب
مشاركاتى حتى هذه اللحظة 1562
بعد زيارة خاطفة لملف حضرتك الشخصى لم اجد اسمى متواجداً 
انا فقط اتواجد فى المنتدى عندما تقرر الاخت بنت شهريار حضورى
جود باي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *ممكن أحط تخمينى ؟*
> 
> *يو أر مستر أحمد ناصر*
> 
> *رايت أور رونج ؟*



سوري بنت مصرية
أي آم نوت أحمد ناصر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا جماعة أنا بقالي كتير قوي 
> محدش قيمني والله
> 
> يعني محتاجة المساعدة بجد
> 
> يعني مافيهاش حاجة يا من أنا
> لو تسيب لي المرة دي
> وأنت ما شاء الله عليك
> التقيمات نازلة عليك من كل حتة
> ...




ويلكم ميس غادة
هى فين التقييمات دى يا حسرة
كنت اتمنى اعمل معاكى الـ ديل ده بس يا خسارة كل اعضاء المنتدى عرفوا
وايتنج فور يور جيس
سي يو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مش كده والنبي ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> قولي له يا عبير
> هو يبعت لي اسمه
> وأنا على طول مش هاتأخر
> عشرين جنيه في ظرف وعلى ملفه الشخصي عدل
> 
> ...



شخشخى جيبك شوية يا غادة
بقى عايزة تفوزى فى الحلقة بـ توينتي باوندز.. بس

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> غادااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> شوفتى من أنا
> 
> أنا اتجننت خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص



سلامتك يا ايمان
ان شالله اللي يكرهوكي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *يعني أنتي اللي هاتقولي لي يا بيرو ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ماشي*
> 
> 
> *وأنا لازلت عند كلمتي*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




امسك.. حلق.. حوش

شكلك هتتباع يا من انا..  و بابخس الأثمان

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا من أنا
> نحن في إنتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك



أي آم هير.. اخت ضابط شرطة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> مستر من أنا
> 
> you are late


I'm not late miss Ghada

----------


## إيهاب احمد

طيييييييييييييب 
بما ان دى اول مشاركة لى فى من انا 
ده بعد ما قررت ابعد شويه عن الدوشه اللى بره 
اللى ملهاش اخر 
هقول بقى التوقعات على طول 
اهلاوى شديد 
غاده جاد 
ايمان 
وبالنسبة لايمان انت يا من انا  تختار
ايمان الشامى 
او ايمان اخت ظابط شرطة
ههههههههههههههه
ياللا انا كده خلصت التوقعات اشوفك فى اخر الحلقة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> كووووووووووووووووووول
> بيس يا مان 
>  
> قصداك في خدمة يا من انا يا خوية إلهي يطعمك ما يحرمك 
> 
> عاوزة ترجمة الكلام اللي بيتقال في الفيديو ده



ويلكم مصراوية جدا
بس كده.. بعد ما تخلص الحلقة و نفضى كده.. نقعد نترجم موقع اليو تيوب كله
سي يو

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ه احتمال بعيد شوية 
> بس ما علينا 
> التوقع التاني 
> masrawya
> 
> إنجي 
> نووووووووووووجا



سوري مصراوية جدا
رونج أنسر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيييييييييييييب 
> بما ان دى اول مشاركة لى فى من انا 
> ده بعد ما قررت ابعد شويه عن الدوشه اللى بره 
> اللى ملهاش اخر 
> هقول بقى التوقعات على طول 
> اهلاوى شديد 
> غاده جاد 
> ايمان 
> وبالنسبة لايمان انت يا من انا  تختار
> ...


ويلكم استاذ ايهاب
كده تقول التوقعات قبل ما تسأل اى حاجة؟
للاسف الثلاث توقعات جانبهم الصواب
منتظرينك اخونا الكريم

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هو إيه أصله ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




بدل ما تقول ..للي فاكرينك أنا

أنا فيييييييين..و إيمان الشامي فيييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ده حلم عمري يا ناس إني اكون نصها و لا ربعها و لا حتى تمنها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عمري ما نلت شرف صداقتها للأسف


بس ترد و تقول ..رونج انسر


ايه من انا اللي مش عارف قيمة الأعضاء ده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


يلا..ما علينا

جاوب يا من انت

آخر شراب لبسته كان لونه إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و ليه اخترت اللون ده تحديدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مستغرب ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لعلمك ..الإجابة هتفرق معايا جدااااااااااااااااا


جاوب بس جاوب

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اخر توقع واجري على الله
ميس غااااااااادة جاد

----------


## اليمامة

صباح الفل يا من أنا
يا معذبهم. :O O: ..فاهمة الحركات دى..
باقولك أية بقى
انت شاعر الرومانسية؟ :Oneeye:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

رحمتك ياااااااااااااااااااااارب 

 :M: 

توقعى الأخير وبعد تردد طويل د/عصام كابو


صحيح يا من أنا نسيت أسألك
إنت معانا ولا مع الناس التانيين أهلاوى يعنى ولا لاقدر الله مش أهلاوى

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو إيه أصله ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بدل ما تقول ..للي فاكرينك أنا
> 
> أنا فيييييييين..و إيمان الشامي فيييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



أي أم سورى يا استاذة ايمان
انا فين و حضرتك فين
ويا ريت اكون عُشر مقدارك و قيمتك







> عمري ما نلت شرف صداقتها للأسف


للأسف.. بس اعمل ايه؟؟
مش بيدى





> بس ترد و تقول ..رونج انسر



اعمل ايه؟؟!! 
للأسف دى حقيقة و مش هاقدر اقول رايت أنسر







> ايه من انا اللي مش عارف قيمة الأعضاء ده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



دى بقى مش حقيقة على الاطلاق






> يلا..ما علينا
> 
> جاوب يا من انت



حاضر يا فندم






> آخر شراب لبسته كان لونه إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و ليه اخترت اللون ده تحديدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الانسرز بالترتيب
أسود يا فندم 
و السبب الرئيسي لاختيار اللون ده ان البنطلون و الحذاء و الحزام لونهم أيضاً أسود






> إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> مستغرب ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مين اللى قال انى مستغرب






> لعلمك ..الإجابة هتفرق معايا جدااااااااااااااااا



انا متأكد ان الاجابة هتفرق مع حضرتك جداً طالما انت قولتى كده 






> جاوب بس جاوب



جاوبت يافندم

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اخر توقع واجري على الله
> ميس غااااااااادة جاد


هاى مصراوية جداً

للاسف برضه رونج أنسر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> صباح الفل يا من أنا
> يا معذبهم...فاهمة الحركات دى..
> باقولك أية بقى
> انت شاعر الرومانسية؟



ويلكم.. و يلكم اليمامة
ايه رأيك بقى؟؟ تلميذك يا فندم
بس برضه أى أم نوت شاعر الرومانسية

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> رحمتك ياااااااااااااااااااااارب 
> 
> 
> 
> توقعى الأخير وبعد تردد طويل د/عصام كابو
> 
> 
> صحيح يا من أنا نسيت أسألك
> إنت معانا ولا مع الناس التانيين أهلاوى يعنى ولا لاقدر الله مش أهلاوى



عشنا و شوفنا اليوم اللى إيمان احتارت فيه

على العموم انا أهلاوى.. بس تفتكرى.. ات ويل ميك اني ديفرنس؟؟
بعد ما خلصتى الثلاث توقعات!!

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> عشنا و شوفنا اليوم اللى إيمان احتارت فيه
> 
> على العموم انا أهلاوى.. بس تفتكرى.. ات ويل ميك اني ديفرنس؟؟
> بعد ما خلصتى الثلاث توقعات!!


شووور ميك ديفرانس
اف يو أهلاوى اي ويل بي ساد بيكوز اي كودنت نو هو يو آر
اند اف يو زملكاوى اي ويل بي ساد اولسو لانك هاتاخد التقييم

بس بما إنك أهلاوى يبقي حلال عليك التقييم وأنا هااااابي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> شووور ميك ديفرانس
> اف يو أهلاوى اي ويل بي ساد بيكوز اي كودنت نو هو يو آر
> اند اف يو زملكاوى اي ويل بي ساد اولسو لانك هاتاخد التقييم
> 
> بس بما إنك أهلاوى يبقي حلال عليك التقييم وأنا هااااابي



كلام جميل و كلام معقول
ماقدرش اقول حاجة عنه

----------


## اليمامة

طيب آخر توقع وعوضى على الله
انت زيزو يا زيزو
قولت اية؟

----------


## tamerbeshr

اتوقع :
د جمال الشهير             بنفر
التوقع الثاني ناريمان        يوميات مهزومه
الثالث         جيهان محمد علي

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا ربي على الأدب يا ناس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


من امتى عبير بتجيب ناس كويسة كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



باستثنائي أنا طبعا



مين مين مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



أمري لله



توقعي من انا هو 



ابن رشد



و ربنا يستر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *يعني أنتي اللي هاتقولي لي يا بيرو ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ماشي*
> 
> 
> *وأنا لازلت عند كلمتي*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى بشششششششششششششششعة

وانا ادوخ نفسى ليه
خليكى عند كلمتك ام خمسة وسبعين قرش
وانا كمان الاسم على طرف لسانى
عاوزاة تعاليلى هناك وهتلاقينى
بس اوعى تتوهى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ملكيش حل ياغاااااااااااااااااااادة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> طيب آخر توقع وعوضى على الله
> انت زيزو يا زيزو
> قولت اية؟


برضه مش صح اليمامة
هارد لك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> اتوقع :
> د جمال الشهير             بنفر
> التوقع الثاني ناريمان        يوميات مهزومه
> الثالث         جيهان محمد علي


يا أهلا يا دوك
كده تستنفز كل المحاولات مرة واحدة
للاسف جانبك الصواب

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يا ربي على الأدب يا ناس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> من امتى عبير بتجيب ناس كويسة كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> باستثنائي أنا طبعا
> 
> ...




اخيرا قولتى حاجة كويسة عنى يا ايمان
ارجو انها مش تكون تريقة
على العموم شكراً يافندم
للاسف برضه اجابة خاطئة

----------


## اليمامة

انت فين يا من انا
ايها الانسان الغامض..
طيب الحلقة دى ملهاش نهاية..
ههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماتقلقيش يا يمامه
شويه وهاتلاقي البوليس جاى وي وي وي وي وي وي
وهايقبض على الأشرار
ويظهر من أنا

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

تقريبا من انا اتقبض عليه




أتمنى




لالالالالالالالا..متفهمونيش غلط

انا اتمنى انه يكون المانع خير يعني

مش اللي في دماغكوا   :: 

تصوروا بأة يا جماعة لو يكون من انا ده في النهاية..................


لالالا..لا يمكن


انا عندي استعداد اخسر التقييم..و لا اقول اسم الشخص اللي شاكة فيه



اصل مش ممكن


مممممممممم..عموما الى ان يظهر من هو


يلا..


كلنا في نفس وااااااااااااااااااااااااااحد

نقول


الله يسامحك يا عبير  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الله يسامحك يا عبير  ::

----------


## tamerbeshr

الله يسامحك يا عبير  ::

----------


## العسل المر

أتوقع بنت مصرية ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هو إيه أصله ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بدل ما تقول ..للي فاكرينك أنا
> 
> أنا فيييييييين..و إيمان الشامي فيييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


حلوووووووووووووووو
اشوف لسانك دا وصوابعك وهى بتكتب زى البرابندددددددددددددد
لما تعرفى الضيف
بقى قول اجى ايه جنب ايمان
ماشى ياختششششششششى
عكى عكى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تقريبا من انا اتقبض عليه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أتمنى
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> الله يسامحك يا عبير





> الله يسامحك يا عبير


دا انا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااان  :: 

امال لو شفتوا الضيف الجاى
دا الضيف دا جنبه ملالالالالالالالالالالالاك  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

باقى من الوقت ساعاااااااااااااااات
ونعلن عن نهاية الحلقة

بقالنا زمان مفيش ضيف اخد التقييم
مبروك عليك يا من انا  :: 

هاااااااااااااااااا محدش عاوز تقييم ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماخلاص بقا يا بيرو
إنتى غاويه تحرقي دمي وخلاص
كل شويه مبروك التقييم يا من أنا مبروك التقييم  :Angry2: 

ارحموا عزيز قوم ذل  :Animal Rooster:

----------


## بنت شهريار

مكنش يومك يا ايمو يا اوختشى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا جبل مايهزك رييييييييييييييييح  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

شكله اتهز يا ايموووووووووووووووو  :: 

اثبتتتتتتتتتتتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياترى انت فين يا من انا يا فارسهم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماكنش يومك يا صرصار.....يوم مااترش راجون الجبار

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هو ايه الرعب ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هيكون مين يعني من هو اللي انت راعبانا بيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ



لعلمك..أنا وااااااااااااااااااااثقة انه جاب ملحق انجليزي


ثم ان اختياره للشراب الاسود اليوم ده تحديدا..فلكيا..ده له معنى جباااااااااار



اصبر ي اصبري انت بس


ايمان..يا اخت ظابط شرطة

ها؟.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هتفرحي العوازل فيكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


قولي اي حاجة طيب

طيب باصيلي انا اي اسم اقوله


منظرنا نحن الايمانات بقى وحش جداااااااا  :: 



و بعدين مهو مختفي اهو..و لعلمكوا بأة..أنا كاتمة في قلب من الصبح و صاينه سره


و مش عايزة اقولكوا هو فين


بس طالما بنت ابوها..عمللنا فيها زينة صاحبة هركليز

انا هقول



من هو..راح ياخد درس انجليزي سرييييييع

لأن ببساطة كل المفردات اللي كان حافظها خلصت كلها


فمحبش حد يشمت فيه

عموما...........هو على وصول


هيسمّع و يجي  :: 

ادينا مستنييييييين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

:: 
ولا يهمك يا ياإيمان نحن الإيمانتين نتبوء مكانا متميزا بين الدول :: 

فاصبري وصابري 
وهاتفرج
والله هاتفرج

وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
حسسسسسسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> انت فين يا من انا
> ايها الانسان الغامض..
> طيب الحلقة دى ملهاش نهاية..
> ههههههههههه



أي ام هير اليمامة

انت بس قولى مـ 
و هتلاقينى صاروخ قدامك 
قبل ما تقولى 
ـن انا

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماتقلقيش يا يمامه
> شويه وهاتلاقي البوليس جاى وي وي وي وي وي وي
> وهايقبض على الأشرار
> ويظهر من أنا


شكلك بتشوفى افلام عربى كتير يا ايمان
بس يا ترى يو ميين من انا من الاشرار ولا من البوليس؟؟
هاااااا  
مين هنااااااااك

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> تقريبا من انا اتقبض عليه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أتمنى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اتقبض عليه؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!! 
الذ حاجة بقى انك بتقولى انك تعرفينى و متنازلة عن التقييم
طيب ماتقولى
و النبى تقولى
سايق عليكى النبى يا شيخة لا تقولى
ايمان الشامى
لازم تعرفى حاجة واحدة مهمة جدا
من انا هاز نو ايند

جود باي

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أتوقع بنت مصرية ..


للأسف رونج انسر العسل المر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ياترى انت فين يا من انا يا فارسهم



من انا الجبار..  موجود يا بنت شهريار

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ماكنش يومك يا صرصار.....يوم مااترش راجون الجبار



 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هو ايه الرعب ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> هيكون مين يعني من هو اللي انت راعبانا بيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
> 
> 
> 
> لعلمك..أنا وااااااااااااااااااااثقة انه جاب ملحق انجليزي
> ...



انا جيت من درس الانجليزى يا ايمان

الحمد لله الخوجة علمنى كلام كتير النهارده عشان اعرف ارد كام رد خواجاتى كده

----------


## مـن أنا؟

اسم الله عليه.. اسم الله عليه

من انا الجبار

اسم الله عليه.. اسم الله عليه

فتوة بقوة 

اسم الله عليه..  اسم الله عليه

----------


## بنت شهريار

اسم الله عليه اسم الله عليه  ::  ::  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

هااااااااااااااا ياغالى
نقول ولا لسسسسسسسه  :: 

انا اصلى خايفة عليهم كفاية ضغط ميبقاش ضغط واستبحس  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

كفاية يا بيرو

استرها علينا يا رب

----------


## بنت شهريار

طيييييييييييييب خدلك ساتر  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

والى هناااااااااااااااااااااااااا




وبعد ما جينا من هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك







والله يامن انا الواحد استعاد معاك الانجليزى اللى كان طار


يو ار فيرى فيرى فيرى جود 



والحلقة كانت فيرى نايس



ويارب يارب تكون هابى معانا



والتقييم بقى ياسلام عليييييييييييييييييييه




واحنا بنبعتهولك على البيت





بعد ما نوصفله السكة



ونديله اول تيكت





على بلد عربى





بلد جميلة اوى






ها عرفتوها ولا اقول كمان ؟؟  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص من غير ضرب







التقييم مش هايروح على المطار ويثبت








دا هيركب اول طيارة رايحة على الكويت








تسلم على الغاليين اللى فيها









ويرجع تانى المطار







ياخد أول طيارة هاتروح السعودية





ويروح جررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى





لصاحبه ونصيبه






اللى جاوب وقال






ان من أنا 






يبقى








يبقى










يبقى










د / عصام كابووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
 :f2:  :f2: 




وألف ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووك
التقييم يا ميويا





والله وبقالك منافس يا ايمو




فازت معانا انهاردة



مـــــى مـــؤمـــن
 :f2: 




سعدنا جدا بتواجدك معنا دكتور عصام



ويارب يارب تكون قضيت معانا وقت سعيد وممتع



والفشكر لكل المشاركين والحضور الجميل


وانتظرونا فى الحلقة القادمة 



قريباً 



بإذن الله



ومـن أنــــا؟؟
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*قلبي
قلبي
قلبي


كل دا يطلع منك يا دكتور
بجد
بجد
بجد
كانت حلقه جميله جدااااااااااااااااا
بس أنا توقعت حضرتك برضه وتأكدت لما قلت إنك أهلاوى
وأهلى أهلى بيب بيب

وكونجريتوليشن ميويه
ألف مبروك يعنى 
بس على فكره يا بيرو
ميويه مش منافسه ولا حاجه
تطلع مين ميويه 
إيه الأسماء البلدى دى 
يعنى ميويه وتنافس ايمو تيجى ازاى !!!!



بيرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
أنا عايزه بقا
برطمان عسل أسود بدل تفكير
وأى حاجه بدل نرفزة وحرقة دم 


بس بجد بجد حلقه جميييييييييييييييييييييييييله 
ثانك يو بنك مصر 
*

----------


## مـن أنا؟

*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بجد انا استمتعت جداً بالحلقة دى

ات واز فانتاستيك ابيسود

اسف 
كانت حلقة رائعة.. معلش اصلى لسه لابس بدلة مستر إكس

الف الف مبروك يا مى.. تستاهلى التقييم بجد 

هاتوحشنى يا مستر اكس.. يوووه قصدى من انا

عن اذنكم بقى اقلع البدلة و البس هدومى العادية*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


بجد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


دكتور عصام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




روحي يا عبير


الله يكسفك



و سايباني اقوله لون الشراب 



و ساقط ملحق انجليزي




الله يكسفك كمان مرة يا شيخة



لا..و آخداني الحمية اوي و اقوله ..انت مطلش تيجي ربع ايمان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



كمان مرة...........روحي الله يكسفك



دكتور عصام  ::$: 



قلبك أبيض  :f2: 



يعني هو انا دخلت شمال شوية..بس اصول اللعبة بأة يا دوك  :: 



عموما


اعترف..حلقة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



شكرا لك دكتور..بجد دوختنا


و مبروك مي  :f2: 

بس على فكرة...


لو كنت يومها لبست شراب بني..كنت أكييييييييييد هعرفك   ::   ::

----------


## عصام كابو

> *قلبي
> قلبي
> قلبي
> 
> 
> كل دا يطلع منك يا دكتور
> بجد
> بجد
> بجد
> ...



ايووووووووون هو انا  ::evil:: 

 :Girl (13):   :Girl (13):   :Girl (13):   :Girl (13):   :Girl (13): 

عليكى واحد يا ايمان    ::p: 

بس ولا يهمك.. انت عرفتينى فى اخر لحظة برضه  :notme: 

شكرا يا ايمان على تواجدك الجميل و بجد مشاركاتك كلها كانت لذيذة جداً 
 :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

> ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
> 
> 
> بجد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...




 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

عليكى واحد انت كمان يا ايمان  ::p: 

انا بجد اكتشفت ازاى الواحد ممكن يكون غامض لدرجة الاستفزاز لما كنت بقرأ مشاركاتك   :3: 
انا فى الحقيقة مش قصدت اكون مستفز..  بس كنت عايز أدارى على شخصيتى الحقيقية  :: 

عايز أقولك مفيش داعى للكسوف و لو انك دخلتى فيا شمال.. و يمين.. و كل الاتجاهات  :M (26): 
لكن زى ما انت قولتى دى اصول اللعبة 

فى حاجة مهمة.. وعد منى المرة الجاية لازم البس شراب بنى  :: 

 :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

> خلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاص من غير ضرب
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> التقييم مش هايروح على المطار ويثبت
> ...




بيروووووووووووووووو   :f: 

الحلقة كانت جميلة بجد و انا شخصيا استمتعت بيها جداً جداً

الف الف شكر يا عبير على استضافتك لى فى هذه الحلقة

و ان شاء الله متجمعين دايما معاكى و مع مواضيعك اللى بتعمل حالة لذيذة فى المنتدى 
و فعلا لها طعم جميل و مميز 
 :f2:

----------


## إيهاب احمد

د/ عصام كابو 
بجد حلقتك كانت جميلة قوى وروحك المرحه كانت ظاهرة فى كل الاجابات 
متحرمناش بقى من مشاركاتك الجميلة فى كل المواضيع 
شكرا ليك ولبنت شهريار على مجهودها الكبير ومواضيعها المتميزة 
خالص الود

----------


## عصام كابو

> د/ عصام كابو 
> بجد حلقتك كانت جميلة قوى وروحك المرحه كانت ظاهرة فى كل الاجابات 
> متحرمناش بقى من مشاركاتك الجميلة فى كل المواضيع 
> شكرا ليك ولبنت شهريار على مجهودها الكبير ومواضيعها المتميزة 
> خالص الود


اهلا بيك يا ايهاب
الحمد لله ان الحلقة نالت اعجابك 
و شكرا على حضورك و على كلامك الجميل
تقبل كل التحية  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

فينك يا ايمو انتى وايمى ملكوش صوت ليه 
كل دا من الضغط !!
متقلقوش العلاج على مستر اكس قصدى دكتور عصام  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

فينك يا ايمو انتى وايمى ملكوش صوت ليه 
كل دا من الضغط !!
متقلقوش العلاج على مستر اكس قصدى دكتور عصام  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا عايزة أنتى بيوتك

وفين العسل الأسود اللى قلت عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مي مؤمن

*لاااااااااااااااااا انا الي كسبت
لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولي
اخيرا ايمان راحت عليها بعد ما كان التقييمات كلها ليها
هههههههههههههههههه
بس انا بجد استمتعت قوي بالحلقه
وبجد مبسوطه اكتر انه اول تقييم يكون لحضرتك يا دكتور كابوووووووو
دول الخليج يا نااااااااااااس بيحسوا ببعضيهم 
ههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا دكتور على الحلقه
وتسلم ايدك يا بيبرو 

ووالله وعملوها الرجاله ورافعوا راس من انا ؟؟
*

----------


## اليمامة

مبروك يا مى على التقييم
خدى بالك بقى من نفسك
علشان انتى كدة بتنافسى ايمان
ههههههههههه

----------


## عصام كابو

> فينك يا ايمو انتى وايمى ملكوش صوت ليه 
> كل دا من الضغط !!
> متقلقوش العلاج على مستر اكس قصدى دكتور عصام




*
اكس هاز نو ايند... اكس مالوش نهاية 

ههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا عبير.. انا مش اقدر ارد لك كلمة  

يالا بقى يا ايمان انتى و ايمان تعالوا و انا هاعملكوا ديسكونت محصلش*

----------


## عصام كابو

> أنا عايزة أنتى بيوتك
> 
> وفين العسل الأسود اللى قلت عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*بس اوعى تاخدي انتشى بيوتشك من غير ما تشفطرى يا ايمان.. 
لانك كده ممكن تحصلى نورا جنزير *

----------


## عصام كابو

> *لاااااااااااااااااا انا الي كسبت
> لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولي
> اخيرا ايمان راحت عليها بعد ما كان التقييمات كلها ليها
> هههههههههههههههههه
> بس انا بجد استمتعت قوي بالحلقه
> وبجد مبسوطه اكتر انه اول تقييم يكون لحضرتك يا دكتور كابوووووووو
> دول الخليج يا نااااااااااااس بيحسوا ببعضيهم 
> ههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك يا دكتور على الحلقه
> ...



*تقييم مين اللى اخدته يا ميويا.. ما التقييم طار و راح عند سيادتك  و انا اخدت بومبه
اوعى تفتكرى ده قر ولا حقد ولا حاجة  

    

لا بجد الف مبروك يا مى تستاهلى بجد 

بس يا ريت تقوليلى عرفتنيى ازاى مع انى كنت لسه مش قولت حاجة عنى  

شكرا على حضورك اللذيذ يا مي.. و الف مبروك مرة تانية *

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عصام كابو
					

تقييم مين اللى اخدته يا ميويا.. ما التقييم طار و راح عند سيادتك  و انا اخدت بومبه
اوعى تفتكرى ده قر ولا حقد ولا حاجة  

    

لا بجد الف مبروك يا مى تستاهلى بجد 

بس يا ريت تقوليلى عرفتنيى ازاى مع انى كنت لسه مش قولت حاجة عنى  

شكرا على حضورك اللذيذ يا مي.. و الف مبروك مرة تانية  


من الاسلوب الانجلش 
لان حضرتك دايما بتحب تتكلم بالانجلش في الردود وقت الهزار
ومن هناااااااااااااا تم الاكتشاف الرهيب لمستر اكس الغامض 
ههههههههههههههه
بس الحلقه بجد كانت اكتر من رائعه 
تسلم ايدك يا دكتور كابووووووووو*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة
					

مبروك يا مى على التقييم
خدى بالك بقى من نفسك
علشان انتى كدة بتنافسى ايمان
ههههههههههه


اللخ يبارك فيكي يا قمر 

تفتكري يا يمامه اعتقد لازم ابخر نفسي كل يوم الصبح 
واول ما يدخل من انا ابخر الموضوع علشان ايمان انا عارفاها بتشتغل في العوكوسات 
اشتاتا اشتوووووووووووووووووووت 
*

----------


## عصام كابو

> * 
> واول ما يدخل من انا ابخر الموضوع علشان ايمان انا عارفاها بتشتغل في العوكوسات 
> اشتاتا اشتوووووووووووووووووووت 
> *



*حابس كابس.. قالع لابس

    

إمضاء

عفركوش ابن برتكوش

   *

----------


## a_leader

حبيب قلبى طلع هو مستر اكس

انا مش مصدق يا ناس

طيب كنت ابعتلى رسالة

لاغينى بكلمة فى الخباثة

ايووووووووووووووووووووه

ده احنا حتى اهلاوية زى بعض يا اخى   :: 

حلقة جميلة يا دكتور

ربنا يكرمك  :f:

----------


## عصام كابو

> حبيب قلبى طلع هو مستر اكس
> 
> انا مش مصدق يا ناس
> 
> طيب كنت ابعتلى رسالة
> 
> لاغينى بكلمة فى الخباثة
> 
> ايووووووووووووووووووووه
> ...



*ايووووووووون انا مستر اكس.. عليك واحد يا محمد 

بقى كدة ماتعرفنيش.. مكانش العشم يا قائد 

ده انا قولت انت اول واحد هاتفقسنى  

نورت الحلقة يا محمد بك بمشاركاتك الجميلة 

تحياتى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

مبروك يا مى  هى دى الاسكندرانية ولا بلاش 

بتوع المنصورة ميكسبوش تانى خلاااااااااااااص 


مستر اكس الجميل ابو قلب طيب 

كنت رائع ودمك خفيف  ربنا يكرمك يا دكتور 

حلقة ممتعة بس مش عارف ليه بنت شهريار كل شوية تدخل تدينى تقييم وتقولى بلاش تشارك 

انا اخدت 4 تقييمات على 4 ايام 

خلاااااااااااااااص يا جماعة محدش يضرب عبير  خلاص خلاص 

بجد حلقة جميله 

ودايما متجمعين فى الفرح والسعادة 

ويلا نستعد للزبون رقم 30

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *بس اوعى تاخدي انتشى بيوتشك من غير ما تشفطرى يا ايمان.. 
> لانك كده ممكن تحصلى نورا جنزير *


*

وأطير وأرفرف في الفضاااااا 
* 



> *
> اللخ يبارك فيكي يا قمر 
> 
> تفتكري يا يمامه اعتقد لازم ابخر نفسي كل يوم الصبح 
> واول ما يدخل من انا ابخر الموضوع علشان ايمان انا عارفاها بتشتغل في العوكوسات 
> اشتاتا اشتوووووووووووووووووووت 
> *


*نيهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 
* 



> حبيب قلبى طلع هو مستر اكس
> 
> انا مش مصدق يا ناس
> 
> طيب كنت ابعتلى رسالة
> 
> لاغينى بكلمة فى الخباثة
> 
> ايووووووووووووووووووووه
> ...


*
إمسككككككككككككككككككككككككككك 



والإعتراف سيد الميداليه*




> مبروك يا مى  هى دى الاسكندرانية ولا بلاش 
> 
> بتوع المنصورة ميكسبوش تانى خلاااااااااااااص 
> 
> 
> 30


*أنا أعتقد إن فيه خيانه في الموضوع
وبيرو غشتت ميويه بتاعه الاسكندريه
علشان يغيظووووووووووونى ويلهفوا التقييم منى 
أنا عرفت خطط العصابات دى
والإزازه في البزازه والعمليه في النمليه

والمنصوره في إنتظااااااااااااااااااااار الضيف رقم 30

دا إحنا اللى أسرنا لويييييييييييييييييس 

*

----------


## عصام كابو

> مبروك يا مى  هى دى الاسكندرانية ولا بلاش 
> 
> بتوع المنصورة ميكسبوش تانى خلاااااااااااااص 
> 
> 
> مستر اكس الجميل ابو قلب طيب 
> 
> كنت رائع ودمك خفيف  ربنا يكرمك يا دكتور 
> 
> ...



*
اهلاً اهلاً استاذ نادر 

4 تقييماااااااااات .. هو حضرتك جاى تهدى النفوس ولا ايه؟؟  

نورت الحلقة بجد..  و اشكرك على كلامك الجميل  

تحياتي*

----------


## a_leader

> حلقة ممتعة بس مش عارف ليه بنت شهريار كل شوية تدخل تدينى تقييم وتقولى بلاش تشارك
> 
> انا اخدت 4 تقييمات على 4 ايام





> أنا أعتقد إن فيه خيانه في الموضوع
> وبيرو غشتت ميويه بتاعه الاسكندريه
> علشان يغيظووووووووووونى ويلهفوا التقييم منى
> أنا عرفت خطط العصابات دى
> والإزازه في البزازه والعمليه في النمليه


اوووبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

يا شاوييييييييييييييييييش

يا بوليييييييييييييييييييس

يا عالم

يا هووووووووووووووووووو

انا ح ابلغ عليكم الامم المتحدة و الاتحاد سيد البلد

صبركم عليا

 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

برررررررررررىء برررررررررررىء برررررررررررىء برررررررررررىء 
براااااااااااااااغيث ونوموووووووووووووووس 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآة
والله صوتى حلو احلى من اللمبى  :: 

ايه دا هو كل شىء انكشفت وبااااااااااااااان
طيب استعدوا للشرير رقم ثلاثييييييييييييييين

----------


## بنت شهريار

_
مساء الخير والهنا والسعادة


على الحاضرين والغايبين


على الأعضاء والزوار


على منتدانا الغالى 


أبو سيرفر متييييييييين 


ولا بيدوخنا ولا بيغلبنا 


ولا مطلع روح جناب المدير 


وطبعا بماااااا إننا من أبناء مصر 


عمال وموظفين وطلبة وغلابة زى حالاتى 



وبما إن أجازة عيد العمال ضاعت علينا 



لأنها طلعت يوم سبت 



فاقلت لاااااااااااااااازم ولابد نحتفل بردو 


هو إحنا يعنى هنغلب 



جيناااا 




وروحنااااا 




وطلعنااااااااا 




ونزلناااااااااااااا 





وبعتنااااااااااااااااااااا 





وإستقبلناااااااااااااااااااااااااا 




وبعد محاورات ومناورات ومشاكسات وخناقات 



جينا بضيفنا العزيز الغالى 




ضيفنا المميز دائما 




المتفوق اينما كان 





ضيفنا المتنوع 





أكتر من كدا هقول إسمه 




حلقتنا المميزة




مع ضيفنا المميز





ضيفنااااااااااااااااااااااااا


مــــــــن أنــــــــــــــــا






اليوم حنبدأ في حلقة أخرى مع ضيف جديد و الشخصية المجهولة ...

مـن أنا؟؟






وطبعا مع قوانيننا ذات النيو لووووووووووووك


الاسئلة ستستمر خلال مدة استضافة العضو  4 أيام...

الاسئلة اللي بتدل على العضو بشكل مباشر ياريت نبتعد عنها ..

والاسئلة ليست محددة بعدد ..




التخمينات للعضو ثلاث مرات فقط
والتخمين الرابع هيحسب للى بعده



التخمين يكون بشكل مباشر
يعنى هنقول 

(( اتوقع فلان ))




ممنووووووووووع التعديل بعد المشاركة


اول عضو يحزر الشخصية المجهولة اللي معانا بشكل صحيح يتم تقييمه..
في حالة لم يجيب احد بجواب صحيح يتم تقييم العضو المجهول ( من أنا؟ )




ومن حق العضو المجهول تضليلكم في الأسلوب وطريقة الرد
 ولكن ليس من حقه الإجابة بمعلومات خاطئة




والتوقع يتم بعد أن يبدأ الضيف بالإجابة عن الأسئلة
وممنوع التوقع التخمينى




ضيفنا العزيز


اسعدنى جدااااااا تواجدك معنا



ونحن معك

متابعوووووووووووووون



اتمنى للجميع وقت ممتع وجميل 
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى


_

----------


## اليمامة

يااااااااااااادى الهنا
ياااااااااااادى السرور
يا ألف نهار أبيض
أخيراً من أنا رجع يدوخنا ويخلينا نشك فى صوابعنا
يا سلااااااااااااام
يامنت وحشنا يا من أنا
يلا مستنينك ومستنين منوراتك الجهنمية
بس خليك حونين علينا والنبى
دا احنا غلابة
واللحمة غالية...

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



أختى الطيبة بنت شهريار 

عدنا من جديد مع من أنا والحلقة الثلاثون 

وعقبال ما نحتفل بالحلقة المائة ان شاء الله 

وأول سؤال أوجهه لمن انـــــــــــــا .... 

ما هو تاريخ تسجيلك بالمنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟

ياريت يكون السؤال ده مسموح به 

وأهلا وسهلا بك من انا 

ترحيب حار وباقة ورد لك ولصاحبة الموضوع الطيب المميز هذا 








دمت بخير وسعادة *

----------


## غادة جاد

*هو أنا كل مرة اللي أفتتح الموضوع كده ؟*
*بس كويس والله*
*ربنا يديمها نعمة عليا يارب*
*ازيك يا بيرو وحشتيني*
*ووحشني المنتدى*
*ووحشتوني كلكم*
*والله بجد*
*بس خلاص خلصت الشغل وفضيت لكم بقى*






*إلا قولي لي يا بيرو*
*التقييم عندكم بكام النهاردة ؟*
*أصلي انتهازية الحقيقة*
*والحياة فرص*

*والتقييم المرة دي*
*بتاعي يعني بتاعي*



*كيفك مَن أنا*
*وإيش أخبارك*
*وكل عيد عمال وأنت طيب*

*مش حضرتك من العمال برضه ؟*
 :;): 
















.

----------


## غادة جاد

*معلش بقى*
*عمال ما كتبت المشاركة وذوقتها وكده*
*( فنانة بقى )*
*كانت اليمامة والأستاذ أشرف سبقوني*
*ومابقتش أول واحدة ومش أنا اللي افتتحت الموضوع المرة دي*

*مايجراش حاجة ملحوقة إن شاء الله*
*بس برضه*

*التقييم بتاعي يعني بتاعي*

*ولو سمحتي يا بيرو ما تبعتيش الدعوة للناس اللي بتكشف الشخصية كل مرة*
*مش لازم يعرفوا المرة دي*
*وحققي تكافؤ الفرص من فضلك*
*عشان الناس الغلابة اللي زيي كده*
*واللي النباهة مقطعة بعضها عندهم ومتوفرة والحمد لله بكثرة* 
















*ايه ده بتتضحكي على ايه ؟*
*الله ؟؟؟*

*مش هي دي الحقيقة ؟*
*ولا هاتنكري إياك ؟؟*



*يا مَن أنا ممكن تقول لنا سنك حضرتك من .... إلى ..... ؟*


 :f2: 








*.*

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامرااااااااااااااااااااااااحب يامراااااااااااااااااااحب
والله منورين من انا

انا بس لولا انى مش عاوزة ازعل حد
كنت قلت انكم مش اد من انا
دا عمال يقول هدوخهم واعذبهم ومش عارف ايه
شرير شرير يعنى
انا بس بهدى النفوس  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ازيك ياعبير مبروك الحلقه ال 30 عقبال المليون ان شاء الله 

هل الاسم يتكون من كام مقطع؟ومن امتى مشترك / هـ فى المنتدى ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *معلش بقى*
> *عمال ما كتبت المشاركة وذوقتها وكده*
> *( فنانة بقى )*
> *كانت اليمامة والأستاذ أشرف سبقوني*
> *ومابقتش أول واحدة ومش أنا اللي افتتحت الموضوع المرة دي*
> 
> *مايجراش حاجة ملحوقة إن شاء الله*
> *بس برضه*
> 
> ...


من يوووووووووووووووووومك فنانة
وشطورة ونبيهة ومفتكسة
دا انتى هتاخدى اللقب من مى وايمان يا شيخه
علشان كدا مببعتلكيش علشان عارفه انك مش محتااااااااااااااجة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ها الشيك المرة دى هيبقى بكام وانا ابعت ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ازيك ياعبير مبروك الحلقه ال 30 عقبال المليون ان شاء الله 
> 
> هل الاسم يتكون من كام مقطع؟ومن امتى مشترك / هـ فى المنتدى ؟


اهلا بيك يازيزو
نورت الحلقة
وان شاء الله نكون متجمعين فى المليون كلنا على خير

----------


## بنت شهريار

فيننننننننننننننننننننننننك يا من انا ياشريرررررررررررررررررررر  :: 

صحووووووووووووووووووووووووة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> يااااااااااااادى الهنا
> ياااااااااااادى السرور
> يا ألف نهار أبيض
> أخيراً من أنا رجع يدوخنا ويخلينا نشك فى صوابعنا
> يا سلااااااااااااام
> يامنت وحشنا يا من أنا
> يلا مستنينك ومستنين منوراتك الجهنمية
> بس خليك حونين علينا والنبى
> دا احنا غلابة
> واللحمة غالية...


هو الموضوع اتملى كده ليه ناس ده لسه شايف الرساله بتاعه بنت شهريار انا حاسسس انى اتفست وانا لسه مش رديت عليكو  :Icecream:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> 
> 
> أختى الطيبة بنت شهريار 
> 
> عدنا من جديد مع من أنا والحلقة الثلاثون 
> 
> وعقبال ما نحتفل بالحلقة المائة ان شاء الله 
> ...


ازيك يا استاذ اشرف اتمنى انها تكون فرصه سعيده للتعرف عنك عن قرب انا تاريخ تسجيلى بالمنتدى بعد حضرتك بسنه تقريبا بس نشاطى قليل بتواجدى بالمنتدى لتنقلى الدائم وعدم استقرارى 
اسالك الدعاء اخى الكريم  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> هو الموضوع اتملى كده ليه ناس ده لسه شايف الرساله بتاعه بنت شهريار انا حاسسس انى اتفست وانا لسه مش رديت عليكو


أهلا أهلا
انت شرفت؟
طيب
قولى بقى انت بقالك كام سنه هنا ؟
اسمك عربى واللا انجليزى؟
احنا نعرف بعض ...يعنى سبق التعامل؟
.........

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *هو أنا كل مرة اللي أفتتح الموضوع كده ؟*
> *بس كويس والله*
> *ربنا يديمها نعمة عليا يارب*
> *ازيك يا بيرو وحشتيني*
> *ووحشني المنتدى*
> *ووحشتوني كلكم*
> *والله بجد*
> *بس خلاص خلصت الشغل وفضيت لكم بقى*
> 
> ...



الاخت الكريمه استاذه غاده تحيه عطره لتواجدك فانا من العمال ايضا ان كانت ستفيد هذه الاجابه على تساؤلات حضرتك  :f: 




> *معلش بقى*
> *عمال ما كتبت المشاركة وذوقتها وكده*
> *( فنانة بقى )*
> *كانت اليمامة والأستاذ أشرف سبقوني*
> *ومابقتش أول واحدة ومش أنا اللي افتتحت الموضوع المرة دي*
> 
> *مايجراش حاجة ملحوقة إن شاء الله*
> *بس برضه*
> 
> ...



العمر مابين ال اليوم والى اجل كتبه الله لي مابين اليوم او الغد او بعد مائه عام 




> يامرااااااااااااااااااااااااحب يامراااااااااااااااااااحب
> والله منورين من انا
> 
> انا بس لولا انى مش عاوزة ازعل حد
> كنت قلت انكم مش اد من انا
> دا عمال يقول هدوخهم واعذبهم ومش عارف ايه
> شرير شرير يعنى
> انا بس بهدى النفوس 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


فرصه سعيده للتعرف عنك اختى الكريمه من على قرب واتمنى تواجدى بينكم فى حفله المليون




> ازيك ياعبير مبروك الحلقه ال 30 عقبال المليون ان شاء الله 
> 
> هل الاسم يتكون من كام مقطع؟ومن امتى مشترك / هـ فى المنتدى ؟


اخى الكريم سعدت بتواجدك واجابه على تسؤلك فاسمى المستعار من مقطع واحد

----------


## بنت شهريار

دا ايه الرقة دى
دا ايه الهدوء دا
يارب يفضل كدا علطول  :: 

اصبر كدا لما يجيلك الشريرررررررررين هنا  :: 
واشوف هدوءك دا  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

قولى بقى قولى
هل لك أقارب فى المنتدى ؟؟
هل انت متزوج او تعول ؟؟

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> أهلا أهلا
> انت شرفت؟
> طيب
> قولى بقى انت بقالك كام سنه هنا ؟
> اسمك عربى واللا انجليزى؟
> احنا نعرف بعض ...يعنى سبق التعامل؟
> .........


شكرا جدا 
انا تواجدى بالمنتدى مثل الحاضر الغائب تواجدى كان مجرد اسم مستعار من اوائل 2004 حتى اوائل 2005 انقطعت فتره طويله بسبب ظروف عملى وتنقلى وعدم استقرار تواجد النت عندى 
الاسم فهو فرانكو اراب
من الممكن التعامل تقريبا فعبورى عبور عابر السبيل على مختلف الاعضاء فى المنتدى ومشاركاتى قليله نسبيا الحقيقه مش فاكر قوى لك كل التقدير  :f:

----------


## عصام كابو

*مساء الخير يا عبير.. مساء الخير يا سيد من انا (30)

انا بس جاى امسى عشان اسخن 

نحن السابقون و انتم اللاحقون

امضاء: رقم 29 *

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> قولى بقى قولى
> هل لك أقارب فى المنتدى ؟؟
> هل انت متزوج او تعول ؟؟


نعم لى اقارب اختى الفاضله بالمنتدى وانا غير متزوج ولكن اعول كل مايلفظه لسانى من قول بهذا الصرج الجميل والمميز  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مساء الخير يا عبير.. مساء الخير يا سيد من انا (30)
> 
> انا بس جاى امسى عشان اسخن 
> 
> نحن السابقون و انتم اللاحقون
> 
> امضاء: رقم 29 *


مستر اكس 29
يامرحبا يامرحبا

منفسكش فى تقييم معقم ؟؟؟
عليك وعلى من انا الـ 30
وانا عليا التقييم  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

سؤال مهم نسينا نسأله
هل انت عضو أم عضوة ؟؟
فى بطاقة سيادتكم 
ذكر أم أنثى ؟؟
وبلاش الاجابات اللى جوا الدايرة
نفسى فى اجابة مباشرررررررررررررررررررررة  ::mm::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا جيت

ومتوغوشه


خير اللهم اجعله خير


يا من أنا اسم حضرتك عربي ولا انجليزى؟

أهلاوى وفرحان ولا مش أهلاوى؟.

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *مساء الخير يا عبير.. مساء الخير يا سيد من انا (30)
> 
> انا بس جاى امسى عشان اسخن 
> 
> نحن السابقون و انتم اللاحقون
> 
> امضاء: رقم 29 *


hازيك يا استاذ عصام سعيد بتواجدك وانتم السابقون بالمسابقه ونحن اللحقون لا اتخيل كميه الردود دى كلها بيوم واحد  فلابد ان استشير من لهم خبره بهذه المواضيع وانا اهلاوى وبشده فانا اعلم حبك لهذا النادى  :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أنا جيت
> 
> ومتوغوشه
> 
> 
> خير اللهم اجعله خير
> 
> ...


لقد اجابت اختى الكريمه على هذه التساؤلات فانا اسمى المستعار هو انجليزى ولكنه عربى فرانكو اراب وانا اهلاوى بشده شكرا تواجدك

----------


## بنت شهريار

جالك القطررررررررررررررررررر
جالك الشجيييييييييييييييييع
جالك المتمنكنننننننننننننننننننننننن
احترس ثم احترس ثم احترس يا من انا
اللهم بلغت اللى فاشهد 
نورتى يا ايموووووووووووووووووووووو  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

> مستر اكس 29
> يامرحبا يامرحبا
> 
> منفسكش فى تقييم معقم ؟؟؟
> عليك وعلى من انا الـ 30
> وانا عليا التقييم


*هو انا اقدر يا عبير

ده حتى من انا على من انا مايلفش 

*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ايه الى بيعجبك فى المنتدى وبتبقى فاى قاعات او بتحب تقعد فين فى المنتدى  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

> hازيك يا استاذ عصام سعيد بتواجدك وانتم السابقون بالمسابقه ونحن اللحقون لا اتخيل كميه الردود دى كلها بيوم واحد  فلابد ان استشير من لهم خبره بهذه المواضيع وانا اهلاوى وبشده فانا اعلم حبك لهذا النادى


*اهلا بيك يا فندم.. انا طبعا سعيد بكونك اهلاوي

بس ما يمنعش برضه من انى افقس سعادتك *

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *اهلا بيك يا فندم.. انا طبعا سعيد بكونك اهلاوي
> 
> بس ما يمنعش برضه من انى افقس سعادتك *


والله وهتتفقس يا من انا  ::

----------


## غادة جاد

أهلاوي

امممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أهلاوي
> 
> امممممممممممممممممممممممممم


 شكلك كدا هيدخل فيك جون يا من انا
طالما غادة بتأمأم  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *اهلا بيك يا فندم.. انا طبعا سعيد بكونك اهلاوي
> 
> بس ما يمنعش برضه من انى افقس سعادتك *


وانا سعيد بالتعرف على شخصكم الكريم عن قرب فهذا من دواعى سرورى 



> والله وهتتفقس يا من انا


احاول ان اصمد




> أهلاوي
> 
> امممممممممممممممممممممممممم


هى اهلاوى جريمه فانا اهلاوى حتى النخاع ابا عن جد 




> شكلك كدا هيدخل فيك جون يا من انا
> طالما غادة بتأمأم


ربنا يستر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ايه الى بيعجبك فى المنتدى وبتبقى فاى قاعات او بتحب تقعد فين فى المنتدى


يعجبنى مدى الترابط والاخاء بالمنتدى اما عن تواجدى فهو لا يخص قسم بعينه مجرد زياره لكافه الاقسام ومحاوله ايجاد الوقت للمشاركه لك كل التقدير اخى الكريم  :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ميييييييييييييييين 
سي لطفي  :: 

منور يا من انا والله
انا معنديش اسئلة 
بس عندي دور برد انما اييييييييييييييه من اللي قلبك يحبه 
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  سي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا

ماليكش مطالب كده ولا كده في جمعيه كده ولا كده ؟؟؟؟  :: 

يلا أنا لسه هاسأل

أن أن أننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

أول توقع

زيزووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

زيزو يا زيزو

zizoyazizo

علشان يبقا يطالب بحقوق الرجاله 

نيهاهاهاهاااااااااى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

منك لله يا ايمي
انا كمان اتوقع زيزو عاااااااااااااااااااا
سبقتني الرخمة
عووووووووووودة الندلة

----------


## بنت شهريار

والنبى ناولونى الولاااااااااااااعة
عاوز اولع روما بحالهااااااااااااااااااااااااا

مفيش لموناااااااااااضة انهاردة ؟؟
فينك يالولى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> جالك القطررررررررررررررررررر
> جالك الشجيييييييييييييييييع
> جالك المتمنكنننننننننننننننننننننننن
> احترس ثم احترس ثم احترس يا من انا
> اللهم بلغت اللى فاشهد 
> نورتى يا ايموووووووووووووووووووووو


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا ساتر استر من دخول الحاره
دى حاره وحشه والعضوات قراره  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> منك لله يا ايمي
> انا كمان اتوقع زيزو عاااااااااااااااااااا
> سبقتني الرخمة
> عووووووووووودة الندلة


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش بقا يا سووووووووووو
الحاله ناشفه اوى
والناس مقاطعه اللحمه
اعذرينى ماى بيبي  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا من أنا

كام عدد مشاركاتك؟
عضو ولا مشرف ؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> معلش بقا يا سووووووووووو
> الحاله ناشفه اوى
> والناس مقاطعه اللحمه
> اعذرينى ماى بيبي


لو الناس كلها قاطعت اللحمة انتي مش هاتقطعيها يا اكلة لحوم البقر

منورة يا ماي دارلينج

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا ساتر استر من دخول الحاره
> دى حاره وحشه والعضوات قراره


يالا يا قاعة هس هس احنا اللى عملنالكوا الحس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يالا يا قاعة هس هس احنا اللى عملنالكوا الحس
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يلا يا قاعة ضلمة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

جميل لو مطلعتش انا هقيمكو بالسلب  :: ويبقى مشرف اساء استخدام سلطنه وبابا غنوجه 
اعتبرونى انا من انا لغايه الاخر  :Evil 2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> جميل لو مطلعتش انا هقيمكو بالسلب ويبقى مشرف اساء استخدام سلطنه وبابا غنوجه 
> اعتبرونى انا من انا لغايه الاخر


يااااااااااااااااااااااا ظالم لك يوم ما تدوق فيه النووووووووووم
تصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصبح فيه مظلوم كده زيي  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> يااااااااااااااااااااااا ظالم لك يوم ما تدوق فيه النووووووووووم
> تصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصبح فيه مظلوم كده زيي


  ههههههههههه المهم اننا متفقين انا ظالم ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يالا يا قاعة هس هس احنا اللى عملنالكوا الحس
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






> يلا يا قاعة ضلمة


الله عليكووووووووووووووو

 :: 
يا طبله رنى يا طبله ياطبله رنى  :: 





> جميل لو مطلعتش انا هقيمكو بالسلب ويبقى مشرف اساء استخدام سلطنه وبابا غنوجه 
> اعتبرونى انا من انا لغايه الاخر



 :: 
مفيش ساندوتش فول من غير سلطه طماطم؟؟  :: 

أعتقد إن توقعى في محله  :Shutup2:

----------


## عصام كابو

*من انا باشا.. هل انت من رواد قاعة الرياضة
و لو انت بتزورنا و كده يعنى بتشارك بس و لا بتعمل مواضيع كمان
معلش بقى سؤال غلس هل حضرتك عضو ولا عضوة؟؟*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا عندي قاعة يا ولا هتطق مني

----------


## zizoYAzizo

من يضحك اخيرا يضحك كثيرا يا ايمان  ::  وهقيمكو بالسلب ;d:D:D:D ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ميييييييييييييييين 
> سي لطفي 
> 
> منور يا من انا والله
> انا معنديش اسئلة 
> بس عندي دور برد انما اييييييييييييييه من اللي قلبك يحبه 
> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  سي


سلامتك ويرحمكم الله 




> يا من أنا
> 
> ماليكش مطالب كده ولا كده في جمعيه كده ولا كده ؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> يلا أنا لسه هاسأل
> 
> أن أن أننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
> 
> أول توقع
> ...


شكرا يا استاذه ايمان تشرفت بمقابله زيزو  فى لقاءات ابناء مصر ولكن لم يحالفنى الحظ بمعرفته عن قرب 




> منك لله يا ايمي
> انا كمان اتوقع زيزو عاااااااااااااااااااا
> سبقتني الرخمة
> عووووووووووودة الندلة

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> ميييييييييييييييين 
> سي لطفي 
> 
> منور يا من انا والله
> انا معنديش اسئلة 
> بس عندي دور برد انما اييييييييييييييه من اللي قلبك يحبه 
> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  سي





> يا من أنا
> 
> ماليكش مطالب كده ولا كده في جمعيه كده ولا كده ؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> يلا أنا لسه هاسأل
> 
> أن أن أننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
> 
> أول توقع
> ...





> منك لله يا ايمي
> انا كمان اتوقع زيزو عاااااااااااااااااااا
> سبقتني الرخمة
> عووووووووووودة الندلة





> يا من أنا
> 
> كام عدد مشاركاتك؟
> عضو ولا مشرف ؟



مشاركاتى ليست بالكثيره او الكثيره جدا وانا عضو بمنتدى ابناء مصر

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *من انا باشا.. هل انت من رواد قاعة الرياضة
> و لو انت بتزورنا و كده يعنى بتشارك بس و لا بتعمل مواضيع كمان
> معلش بقى سؤال غلس هل حضرتك عضو ولا عضوة؟؟*


ازيك يا استاذ عصام 
اجابه على تسؤلاتك
1- نعم انا من رواد قاعه الرياضه 
2- لى مواضيع قديمه بالقاعه ولكن مشاركاتى اكثر وزياراتى للقاعه اكثر واكثر 
انا عضو يا استاذ عصام

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> من يضحك اخيرا يضحك كثيرا يا ايمان  وهقيمكو بالسلب ;d:D:D:D


 :: 

أهى أى حاجه من ريحه التقييم يا زيزو

 :: 

منور من أنا والله

----------


## عصام كابو

*طيب اول توقع هو صلادينو.. و الاجر و الثواب عند الله

*

----------


## loly_h

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					

والنبى ناولونى الولاااااااااااااعة
عاوز اولع روما بحالهااااااااااااااااااااااااا

مفيش لموناااااااااااضة انهاردة ؟؟
فينك يالولى


جيت أنا ومعايا ليموناضة بالقشدة 

إزيك بيرو ... هو إنتى خلاص موش بتظهرى غير فى عيد العمال

طيب فين المنحة ياريس  

من أنا باشا 

منور فعلا

انا والله كنت عاوزة ارحب بس بعد 4 صفحات 

لقيتنى متأخرة جدا

فقلت اتوقع وفعلا توقعت انه زيزو يــــــــــــا زيزو

لكن لقيت اخت ضابط شرطة توقعت وسبقتنى 

فخلاص مضطرة اغير اقوالى واستنى 

واتمنى انك تكون موش زيزو يازيزو

رجعالك ...*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حتى إنتى يا لولى بصالى في اللقمه   ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *طيب اول توقع هو صلادينو.. و الاجر و الثواب عند الله
> 
> *


استاذ عصام صلادينو اخ كريم وعضو وزميل قديم لى بالمنتدى وسعدت بمقابلته ومعرفته شخصيا لكن انا لست بصلادينو  ولك الاجر والثواب ولى مثله ان شاء الله

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> *
> 
> جيت أنا ومعايا ليموناضة بالقشدة 
> 
> إزيك بيرو ... هو إنتى خلاص موش بتظهرى غير فى عيد العمال
> 
> طيب فين المنحة ياريس  
> 
> من أنا باشا 
> ...


سعدت بتواجدك وتشرفى بمعرفتك تواجدك جميل وتصميماتك اجمل واجمل فتواجدى ايضا بكثره فى قاعه التصميمات ووجودى بالمنتدى عن طريق قاعه البرامج ايضا  :f:

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> حتى إنتى يا لولى بصالى في اللقمه


المقصود باللقمه الى هو انا  ::stpd::  ?

----------


## loly_h

> حتى إنتى يا لولى بصالى في اللقمه


*ده انا المرة دى بأه هابص وهابحلق

واللقمة موش هتنزل بالهنا والشفا

وإنتى وضميرك بأه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> المقصود باللقمه الى هو انا  ?


لا التقييم يا من أنا  :: 

مساءك فل يا من أنا


قولى صحيح

توقيعك نظامه إيه صوره ولا فلاش ولا كلام ولا ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساااااااااااء الخير ياحلوووووووووووين
ايه دا ايه الكسل دا انهاردة

فييييييييييييييييييييينك يا من انا ؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فيييييييييييييييينك يا من أنا

يا بيرو إدينى التقييم ويلا بدرى بدرى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> فيييييييييييييييينك يا من أنا
> 
> يا بيرو إدينى التقييم ويلا بدرى بدرى


 
خليها تقيمك علشان اخد التقيم منك تانى  ::  وانا تقيمى بقى اكبر من تقيم عبير  ::  هههههههههه شكلكو طفشتو الراجل او خطفتوه خصوصا انتى يا ايمان

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> خليها تقيمك علشان اخد التقيم منك تانى  وانا تقيمى بقى اكبر من تقيم عبير  هههههههههه شكلكو طفشتو الراجل او خطفتوه خصوصا انتى يا ايمان


 :: 
برئ يا بييييييييييييه

عبير خلاص خليلك التقييم
تقييم زيزو أحسن  ::

----------


## مـن أنا؟

> لا التقييم يا من أنا 
> 
> مساءك فل يا من أنا
> 
> 
> قولى صحيح
> 
> توقيعك نظامه إيه صوره ولا فلاش ولا كلام ولا ؟؟؟؟؟


اكاد ان اجزم ان نهايتى المحتومه ستكون على يديك اختى الكريمه ولكن ساجيب على تساؤلك توقيعى رغم صغره الا انه يحمل بينه الكثير والكثير من الجد والتعب فهو السهل الممتنع له دلالات على الكثير محاوله فهمها فهو عالمى الخاص الذى افصله واحب ان اعيش فيه فهو به الصور والكلام و الرجاء

----------


## zizoYAzizo

:good: ممكن اقول انك الازهرى المصرى :good: 
 :Sad:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

يمهل ولا يهمل
 :Smart:  :Play Ball:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

:: 
 :: 

إنت فين يا من أنا؟؟؟؟

إنت من أى محافظه في مصر؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

هتلاقيه فى محطة مصر  :: 

شوفى انتى بقى هياخد اى قطر ورايح على فييييييييييييييييين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بصو بقى انا مكسل اروح على اليوزر بتاع من انا  ::  خلاص قيميهم بقى ياعبير علشان انا مش عارف اتكلم لغه عربيه اصلا حلو وعمال الخبط فى الكلام  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه


يا نهار أبيض  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

فرهدتونى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تعالى لحموووو يا تقييمى  :: 

 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مفيش على لسانى غير كلمة واحدة
يخربيتك يازيزو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> فرهدتونى


فرهدناك ؟؟ 
دا انت اللى عملت عملة محدش عملها قبل كدا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسرع حلقة فى تاريخ من انا
فى الحل ونهاية الحلقة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تعالى لحموووو يا تقييمى





> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه
> 
> 
> يا نهار أبيض


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اظن مفيش من دا يا ايمو ابدا
فعلا روح لحمو يا تقييم  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

اظن اسهل حلقة يا ايمو
عرفتيه ازاى ياكرومبوووووووووووووو ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أشهدوا يا أبناء مصرررررررررررررررر

التقييم الرابع

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا يريح قلبك يا زيزو زى ما ريحت قلبي  :: 

عرفته يا بيرو لما قال مقطع واحد فرانكو أراب  

أنا لها أنا لها

نيهاهاهاااااااااااى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الله اكبررررررررررررررررررررر
تقيمات تقييمات

بيرو لو سمحتى عايزه تقييم تانى مع نهايه اليوم الرابع  :: 
استهبال معلش  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الصراحه انا ضحكت لغايه لما هلكت يعنى كان خوفى اصلا كله من اشرف المجاهد حبيبى والدكتور عصام الى انا كنت متوقع انه هيفقستى الصراحه وكان احتمال وجودى بعد صلادينو على طول خصوصا انى اصلا مش عارف اتكلم عربى بقى لانى فاضل لغويا فكان الرد الصراحه الى هيكون على دكتور عصام لما بيقلى شى جميل انك اهلاوى بس ده ميمنعش انى افقسك الصراحه كنت هحطلك الدفديو بتاع الى بالى بالك بتاع عند امه يا اادهم :D بس قلت مش هينفع بقى علشان اللغه العربيه الى عمال اكتب بيها دى الى مش فاهمها اصلا  :: 
ايمان بقى وبنت مصريه ولولى الصراحه هما الى استلمو من انا وفرهدوه  البركه بقى فى عبير لانها الصراحه الى مطلعه الموضوع ده بالشكل والروح دى الصراحه يمكن الواحد غاب كتير قوى عن اللمه دى بتاعه المنتدى ومبروك عليكى التقيم يا ايمان عقبال ماتبقى مشرف عام بقى  ::  
( يخربيتك يازيزو ) كلمتين ياعبير  :: 
بعد كده ياعبير بقى بدل ماقعد اتنطط مابين اليوزرين هبقى ادخل باليوزر بتاعى ده واقلهم انى زيزو خلاص من الاول واخد انا التقيم  ::

----------


## loly_h

*أيون كده سلم نفسك بهدوء يازيزو

حلقة زى العسل والله وعلشان كان زيزو صريح ومباشر

كان سهل انه يتعرف  

الف مبروك ع التقييم إيمو   ( موش من قلبى )   

وإياك اشوفك فى موضوع من انا تانى 

بيرو الحلقة كانت جميلة اوى

عاوزين بأه كتير من ده 

إجابات صريحة ومباشرة  بلاش الدوخة اللى بتدوخيهالنا دى كل مرة

وكل من أنا وكلكم طيبين ومفرهدين*

----------


## عصام كابو

*يا زيزو يا جامد.. كده تقر و تعترف من اول لمسة
شكلك كده مالكش فى اللف ولا الدوران يا ابو زيزو

يصراحة انا كنت هاتوقعك من الاول بس ايمان سبقتى كالعادة 
بس فعلا زى ما انت قولت انا التوقع عندى انحصر فيك انت او صلادينو
بس اللي سبق اكل النبق 

شكرا زيزو على الحلقة الجميلة  
و الحمد لله اننا مالحقناش ندوخ و لا نضرب دماغنا فى الحيطة كالعادة *

----------


## عصام كابو

*ايماااااااااااااان الأروبة.. الف مبروك كالعادة

بذمتك يا شيخة مزهقتيش من التهنئة.. ان نفسى مرة واحدة انت اللى تهنيني *

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه

ااااااااااااااه ياني مش قادرة هصحي النايميييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *أيون كده سلم نفسك بهدوء يازيزو*
> 
> * حلقة زى العسل والله وعلشان كان زيزو صريح ومباشر*
> 
> * كان سهل انه يتعرف * 
> 
> * الف مبروك ع التقييم إيمو   ( موش من قلبى )  * 
> 
> * وإياك اشوفك فى موضوع من انا تانى* 
> ...


اصل انا لقيت بقى انى لازم ادخل على اليوزر التانى وابتدى احكى احكى واحكى وبعدين اكتب باللغه العربيه فليه الفرهده دى بقى ثانيا الانكار مش هيفيدنى  ::   انا سعيد جدا بوجودكم يعنى الصراجه شكرا يالولى   :f2: 




> *يا زيزو يا جامد.. كده تقر و تعترف من اول لمسة*
> * شكلك كده مالكش فى اللف ولا الدوران يا ابو زيزو*
> 
> * يصراحة انا كنت هاتوقعك من الاول بس ايمان سبقتى كالعادة* 
> * بس فعلا زى ما انت قولت انا التوقع عندى انحصر فيك انت او صلادينو*
> * بس اللي سبق اكل النبق* 
> 
> * شكرا زيزو على الحلقة الجميلة * 
> * و الحمد لله اننا مالحقناش ندوخ و لا نضرب دماغنا فى الحيطة كالعادة *


ههههههههههههه انت منورنى يادكتور اصلا اول ماشفت اسم اشرف واسمك قلت انا خلاص اتفقست بقى بس والله ماعرفتش افلفس بقى  فقلت اريح نفسى واريحكو بقى وخلاص  ::  بس انا سعيد جدا بوجدكم حقيقى  




> *ايماااااااااااااان الأروبة.. الف مبروك كالعادة*
> 
> * بذمتك يا شيخة مزهقتيش من التهنئة.. ان نفسى مرة واحدة انت اللى تهنيني*


خليها ليها يوم صدقنى بس الواحد يستعيد نشاطه من تانى   :;): 




> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
> 
> ااااااااااااااه ياني مش قادرة هصحي النايميييييييييييييييييييييين





> 




هههههههههههههههه صحتك بالدنيا يامعلم  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ربنا يريح قلبك يا زيزو زى ما ريحت قلبي 
> 
> عرفته يا بيرو لما قال مقطع واحد فرانكو أراب  
> 
> أنا لها أنا لها
> 
> نيهاهاهاااااااااااى


والله انا قلتتتتتتتتتتت
وحذرته منك مليوووووووووون مرة 
قلتله خلى بااااااااااااااالك من كرومبوووووووووووو  :: 





> الله اكبررررررررررررررررررررر
> تقيمات تقييمات
> 
> بيرو لو سمحتى عايزه تقييم تانى مع نهايه اليوم الرابع 
> استهبال معلش


طيب ماتحطى عليهم استعباط وتقيمينى انتى  ::p: 
حد يخطف البت دى  :3: 




> الصراحه انا ضحكت لغايه لما هلكت يعنى كان خوفى اصلا كله من اشرف المجاهد حبيبى والدكتور عصام الى انا كنت متوقع انه هيفقستى الصراحه وكان احتمال وجودى بعد صلادينو على طول خصوصا انى اصلا مش عارف اتكلم عربى بقى لانى فاضل لغويا فكان الرد الصراحه الى هيكون على دكتور عصام لما بيقلى شى جميل انك اهلاوى بس ده ميمنعش انى افقسك الصراحه كنت هحطلك الدفديو بتاع الى بالى بالك بتاع عند امه يا اادهم :D بس قلت مش هينفع بقى علشان اللغه العربيه الى عمال اكتب بيها دى الى مش فاهمها اصلا 
> ايمان بقى وبنت مصريه ولولى الصراحه هما الى استلمو من انا وفرهدوه  البركه بقى فى عبير لانها الصراحه الى مطلعه الموضوع ده بالشكل والروح دى الصراحه يمكن الواحد غاب كتير قوى عن اللمه دى بتاعه المنتدى ومبروك عليكى التقيم يا ايمان عقبال ماتبقى مشرف عام بقى  
> ( يخربيتك يازيزو ) كلمتين ياعبير 
> بعد كده ياعبير بقى بدل ماقعد اتنطط مابين اليوزرين هبقى ادخل باليوزر بتاعى ده واقلهم انى زيزو خلاص من الاول واخد انا التقيم


من يوووووووووووووووووووووووومك يازيزو  :: 
انا بقيت ابص على الرد اللى كشفت بيه نفسك
ومش مصدقة انك كاتب كدا فعلا
وبقيت اقول ( يخربيتك يا زيزو )  :: 
معلش بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد بجد حلقة مشفتش زيها ابداااااااااا
ومظنش هشوف تانى من دا  :: 





> *أيون كده سلم نفسك بهدوء يازيزو
> 
> حلقة زى العسل والله وعلشان كان زيزو صريح ومباشر
> 
> كان سهل انه يتعرف  
> 
> الف مبروك ع التقييم إيمو   ( موش من قلبى )   
> 
> وإياك اشوفك فى موضوع من انا تانى 
> ...


 والله وحشتنا اللموناااااااااااااضة بتاعتك يا لولى
وحشتينى اوى

بس متتعودوش على كدا
الشريرين كتيرررررررررررررررررررر 
انتظروااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> من يوووووووووووووووووووووووومك يازيزو 
> انا بقيت ابص على الرد اللى كشفت بيه نفسك
> ومش مصدقة انك كاتب كدا فعلا
> وبقيت اقول ( يخربيتك يا زيزو ) 
> معلش بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس بجد بجد حلقة مشفتش زيها ابداااااااااا
> ومظنش هشوف تانى من دا


خلاص بقى ياعبير مستوى الاجرام مش زى الاول :Akuma:  يعنى بس اهو هترجعونا للاجرام تانى انتو  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اظن مفيش من دا يا ايمو ابدا
> فعلا روح لحمو يا تقييم


والله ما فيه منه أبدااااااااااااااااااااان  :4: 




> ايمان بقى وبنت مصريه ولولى الصراحه هما الى استلمو من انا وفرهدوه  البركه بقى فى عبير لانها الصراحه الى مطلعه الموضوع ده بالشكل والروح دى الصراحه يمكن الواحد غاب كتير قوى عن اللمه دى بتاعه المنتدى ومبروك عليكى التقيم يا ايمان عقبال ماتبقى مشرف عام بقى



 :: 
الله يبارك فيك يا زيزو  :: 
وأوعدك لما أبقا مشرف عام هاسيبك مشرف زى ماإنت  :: 
 



> *
> 
> الف مبروك ع التقييم إيمو   ( موش من قلبى )   
> 
> وإياك اشوفك فى موضوع من انا تانى 
> *



أها
الحقد الطبقي ابتدى يظهر  :: 




> *ايماااااااااااااان الأروبة.. الف مبروك كالعادة
> 
> بذمتك يا شيخة مزهقتيش من التهنئة.. ان نفسى مرة واحدة انت اللى تهنيني *



 :: 
نفسي أقولك إن شاء الله يا دكتور
بس مش قادره
مش قادره
بس خلى عندك أمل يا دكتور
وربنا قادر عالمعجزات  :: 
 



> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
> 
> ااااااااااااااه ياني مش قادرة هصحي النايميييييييييييييييييييييين


كده يا زيزو هبلت البنت  :: 




> خليها ليها يوم صدقنى بس الواحد يستعيد نشاطه من تانى  
> d



ناقص تقول ربنا عالظالم والمفترى وروحى منك لله يا إيمان  :: 



> والله انا قلتتتتتتتتتتت
> وحذرته منك مليوووووووووون مرة 
> قلتله خلى بااااااااااااااالك من كرومبوووووووووووو 
> 
> 
> 
> طيب ماتحطى عليهم استعباط وتقيمينى انتى 
> حد يخطف البت دى 
>  ا


 
 :: 
والله يا لولى حلقه بجد مش معقوله
 :4:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

للرفع  ::   :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ده ايه الموضوع الرائع الجميل الممتع ده 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
أنا يدوب امبارح والنهاردة مكملتش 20 صفحة بس من أول صفحة حسيت بمدى السعادة والمرح والود الموجودة في الموضوع .
يارب لمة تانية زي كدة ويارب كل الأسماء اللي هنا والشخصيات الجامدة دي ترجع تاني ولو يوم في السنة .
فعلا أنا زعلان علشان اتأخرت كتير .
بس لأ 
إن شاء الله أملي في الله كبير وعودة حميدة لكل أبناء مصر المخلصين 

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...20184&page=454

طب دي الحلقة بتاعتي انا بقى  :: 

قريتها امبارح ..انا نفسي مش مصدقاني  :: 

فعلا انا شخصية لن تتكرر  ::   ::   ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...20184&page=454
> 
> طب دي الحلقة بتاعتي انا بقى 
> 
> قريتها امبارح ..انا نفسي مش مصدقاني 
> 
> فعلا انا شخصية لن تتكرر


ههههههههههه مش عايز أكتر في الهاء لأنها كتيرة جدا 
ايه ده ؟
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
من ناحية شخصية لن تتكرر فدي حاجة حقيقية جدا 
بس من غير حلفان ياسارة لو كنت موجود كنت عرفتك من أول جملة ليكي : واشكرك على تلك المقدمة والتي لمستِ فيها جانب صغير من جوانب مزاياي التي ليس لها حصر 
أو من ياكشي تولع اللي ظهرت في كلامك 
بس ايه بصراحة بارعة في اللغة العربية والديموقيطية  :: 
لأ وايه داخلة في الكل شمال مش عارف استحملوكي ازاي بصراحة  :: 

أرفع لكِ القبعة يامصراوية والعصايه كمان  :: 

 :f2:  وضاعفيها لماشاء الله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ههههههههههه مش عايز أكتر في الهاء لأنها كتيرة جدا 
> ايه ده ؟
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
> من ناحية شخصية لن تتكرر فدي حاجة حقيقية جدا 
> بس من غير حلفان ياسارة لو كنت موجود كنت عرفتك من أول جملة ليكي : واشكرك على تلك المقدمة والتي لمستِ فيها جانب صغير من جوانب مزاياي التي ليس لها حصر 
> أو من ياكشي تولع اللي ظهرت في كلامك 
> بس ايه بصراحة بارعة في اللغة العربية والديموقيطية 
> لأ وايه داخلة في الكل شمال مش عارف استحملوكي ازاي بصراحة 
> 
> ...


مكنتش هتعرفني من جملة "ياكشي تولع"
لسبب بسيط جدا 
ان أول ظهور للياكشي في حياتي كان هنا  ::

----------

